# Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?



## Swanky

Post the D&B you're wearing today!

D&B only please


----------



## TaterTots

Miss Sanibel Zip Zip in Turquoise for today.


----------



## immigratty

Dillen Black Priscilla for the work day. 







Alto Medium Giovanna in Black after work. I love her so!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.


----------



## all2joy

My Lady Black Pippa & Lady Black Emilia!


----------



## rufypoo

My AWL mini satchel!


----------



## justeen

For a short while today I used my rare calf hair slouch. Crazy heavy but I cant get enough of her!


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.



I cry a little every time  I see this bag! Sooo gorgeous. And the leather is just perfect!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> My Lady Black Pippa & Lady Black Emilia!




Loving that Pippa!


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> Loving that Pippa!


Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo loaded up and ready to roll for Thursday. 
View attachment 2979303


----------



## MrsKC

rufypoo said:


> My AWL mini satchel!


Twins


----------



## MrsKC

justeen said:


> For a short while today I used my rare calf hair slouch. Crazy heavy but I cant get enough of her!


So unique!! How heavy is she?


----------



## MrsKC

Everything posted in the last 48 hrs is just gorgeous!  Kc


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Dillen Black Priscilla for the work day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Medium Giovanna in Black after work. I love her so!!


 
Classic and just gorgeous GF!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.


 
Nothing like Flo in Red is there...


----------



## TaterTots

all2joy said:


> My Lady Black Pippa & Lady Black Emilia!


 
Both are just delicious!  :sunnies


----------



## TaterTots

rufypoo said:


> My AWL mini satchel!


 


justeen said:


> For a short while today I used my rare calf hair slouch. Crazy heavy but I cant get enough of her!


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo loaded up and ready to roll for Thursday.
> View attachment 2979303


 
Looking gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo loaded up and ready to roll for Thursday.
> View attachment 2979303



Beautiful! Looks like it patinaed a litte bit. I might get my Ocean today out and about. Also, NAC, today is extra 30% off on pink ticket in Dillards. I got some inside knowledge  I assume it is state wide ))


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Nothing like Flo in Red is there...


The red really is a wonderful color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful! Looks like it patinaed a litte bit. I might get my Ocean today out and about. Also, NAC, today is extra 30% off on pink ticket in Dillards. I got some inside knowledge  I assume it is state wide ))


 
Thanks Nebo!  I conditioned her after I got her, so maybe that helped a bit with the patina.  I've also wondered if she is really Denim and not Ocean since she is very similar in color/hue/shade to my Denim Bristol.  Either way I love her and she's not going anywhere. 


I got an email about the extra percentage on clearance at Dillards.  I will try to get there tomorrow or Saturday.  Although there has not been much worth getting in clearance lately.  But I'll still look, lol. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Miss Sanibel Zip Zip in Turquoise for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979050


Sigh......So pretty!  I have a feeling I'm going to cave and order this one eventually.....





immigratty said:


> Dillen Black Priscilla for the work day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Medium Giovanna in Black after work. I love her so!!


Both bags are gorgeous!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel out to lunch today.




I just love Flo in red!  Gorgeous!!



all2joy said:


> My Lady Black Pippa & Lady Black Emilia!


 Beautiful!




rufypoo said:


> My AWL mini satchel!


Such a classic - Love!



justeen said:


> For a short while today I used my rare calf hair slouch. Crazy heavy but I cant get enough of her!


Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Looking gorgeous ladies!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Nebo!  I conditioned her after I got her, so maybe that helped a bit with the patina.  I've also wondered if she is really Denim and not Ocean since she is very similar in color/hue/shade to my Denim Bristol.  Either way I love her and she's not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> I got an email about the extra percentage on clearance at Dillards.  I will try to get there tomorrow or Saturday.  Although there has not been much worth getting in clearance lately.  But I'll still look, lol. Thanks for reminding me!


I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!


----------



## Nebo

All ready for a movie date tonight. Still have to figure out what to wear, lol.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
> Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
> Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!





Nebo said:


> All ready for a movie date tonight. Still have to figure out what to wear, lol.



You look great in both  girl. Have fun with DH


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
> 
> Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
> 
> Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!




Beautiful... I carried mine yesterday.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh......So pretty!  I have a feeling I'm going to cave and order this one eventually.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bags are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Flo in red!  Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic - Love!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!





TaterTots said:


> Classic and just gorgeous GF!!!



thx so much


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh......So pretty!  I have a feeling I'm going to cave and order this one eventually.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bags are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Flo in red!  Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic - Love!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!




I just love her!  I think she's a must for any Zip Zip lover. [emoji16]


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
> 
> Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
> 
> Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!




This bag is a perfect 10 Nebo!!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> All ready for a movie date tonight. Still have to figure out what to wear, lol.




Gorgeous!  And that scarf looks perfect with her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
> 
> Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
> 
> Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!




She looks great on you!  I'm always inspired by y'all here on this forum so it's nice to inspire someone else! 

I'm off to meet a friendly today and I'm hoping I get to visit her local Dillards. I'd love to see what they have on clearance.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I asked on the other thread about Dillards sale. Too bad nothing was there. Lexi wasnt even with the sale items couple of days ago. Just luck I guess.
> 
> Ocean is one of those colors that are not the same from model to model.
> 
> Inspired by you, Miss Ocean large was out today!







Nebo said:


> All ready for a movie date tonight. Still have to figure out what to wear, lol.




Both bags look great on you! I really love the color of that lilac Lexi!  Going to have to stalk the outlet. I wish we had Dillard's. I hope you had fun at the movies. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.


----------



## TaterTots

Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526


That's so pretty TB. I agree with you on the vachetta. I wish it would stay that color. I just love the look of it. BTW, I spy a reflection.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538


Nice color TT! Very cute.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526


 So pretty. It looks good with the naked vachetta, I agree. 



TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538



Cuteee bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526




She is so pretty! You will have to let us know how this patent does with scratching. That would be my concern if I got one of those. What do you think?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538




Adorable! I love this color!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538




So cute and girly!  I hope you and your mom have a great day. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That's so pretty TB. I agree with you on the vachetta. I wish it would stay that color. I just love the look of it. BTW, I spy a reflection.




Thanks YD! Haha, I know I was going to mention here's my bag...complete with my creepy reflection. It's like a funhouse mirror. [emoji15]




Nebo said:


> So pretty. It looks good with the naked vachetta, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuteee bag!




Thanks Nebo! I wish it would stay as is. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She is so pretty! You will have to let us know how this patent does with scratching. That would be my concern if I got one of those. What do you think?




Thanks NAC! I will keep an eye on that. I haven't ever really been too nervous about patent leather and scratching. I think I'm so focused on the untreated leather that I'm thinking the patent is carefree. Also because I switch bags everyday they don't get much  wear and tear.


----------



## MrsKC

First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526





TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538



It appears to be Patent Friday. Love them both. Beautiful sunshiny day for them.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526


 
She's so dreamy and beautiful TB.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice color TT! Very cute.


 
Thanks YD!  It was nice feeling hands free today while shopping.  I've decided to give this little girl rough treatment!  ( Never to trash her ) but just to see how durable Dooney Patent Leather can be.  I only gave $40 or $45 for her from ILD so I'm going to really see what she can take this Spring and Summer.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> So pretty. It looks good with the naked vachetta, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuteee bag!


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adorable! I love this color!


 


Twoboyz said:


> So cute and girly!  I hope you and your mom have a great day. [emoji4]


 
Thanks Girls!  Yes we had a great morning!  She is a super cute girly bag.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too


 
GORGEOUS!  It's a Patent Leather kind of day  :giggles:  I love the Spring Blues of your Scarf and those loafers


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526



Such a pretty bag.  And I agree about the patina.  That is probably the biggest reason why I didn't order this bag.  I had it in my cart and was so tempted to get it, but I just wasn't sure how much use I would get from it.  And it is so pretty with the light trim, I didn't want to picture it turning brown, if it will even get much darker, I don't know.  I hope all you who now have the bag will update here when/if it patinas!

Love your reflection, and you do know to never take a photo while topless because your reflection will be somewhere....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538



Pretty pink!


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too



Nice, I love how the oyster color always seems a bit different!  I like your long scarf too.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Pretty pink!


 
Thanks Cate!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> GORGEOUS!  It's a Patent Leather kind of day  :giggles:  I love the Spring Blues of your Scarf and those loafers



Thanks TT, I hope your pink patent CB worked out good today! Shoes are Aerosoles.....maybe they were aTSV---can't remember.



CatePNW said:


> Nice, I love how the oyster color always seems a bit different!  I like your long scarf too.



Thanks Cate, the oyster is a bit different depending on the light and the outfit, isn't it.  Love the scarf too


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too




Love it on you! You look so pretty and I love the scarf. The sun is shining and the bags are shining even brighter! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> It appears to be Patent Friday. Love them both. Beautiful sunshiny day for them.




Thanks KC! We are twins today! [emoji4]



TaterTots said:


> She's so dreamy and beautiful TB.




Thanks T! I'm loving her so much! [emoji7]



CatePNW said:


> Such a pretty bag.  And I agree about the patina.  That is probably the biggest reason why I didn't order this bag.  I had it in my cart and was so tempted to get it, but I just wasn't sure how much use I would get from it.  And it is so pretty with the light trim, I didn't want to picture it turning brown, if it will even get much darker, I don't know.  I hope all you who now have the bag will update here when/if it patinas!
> 
> Love your reflection, and you do know to never take a photo while topless because your reflection will be somewhere....LOL!




Rotflmao! Although if I did while photographing this bag I would blend right in  because it's the flesh colored butt bag! Lol! 
I considered not getting it because of the patina issue too, but I thought for the price I would just go for it and I'm glad I did. I love it! Thanks Cate! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.




Gorgeous T!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Love it on you! You look so pretty and I love the scarf. The sun is shining and the bags are shining even brighter! [emoji4]


Oh thanks TB, you are sweet. Yes twins today. This is my first Dooney with untreated vachetta. I ran errands and met a friend for lunch. Then I wanted to go to Lowes and get a couple of ferns for the front porch. I came home and switched purses so all the watering going on in the garden section would not get my bag. Ok, not practical I admit. A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.


That is the sweetest bag


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.



You look great. Every time I see this bag pop up at Dillards, I think of you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526




She's gorgeous TB!!! Such a gorgeous color. I'm like that with my White Signature Vanessa. I don't want it it patina so I keep her in. Haven't carried her since last summer. Hope you had fun carrying her today. [emoji2]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.



*TBz*, your Oyster Zip is TDF! You can slow down the Patina by treating it. I use LovinMyBags to help slow it down but I think other tPFers also use Apple Guard.



TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB



*TaterTots*: I think the Lexi CB is adorable! Your's is so pretty!



MrsKC said:


> First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too



*MrsKC*: You both look gorgeous!



Trudysmom said:


> I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.



*Trudysmom*: Very lovely! Is your other color the mint?


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday [emoji4] I am carrying my oyster zip for the first time today. She even got a compliment from DS. I really like her with the light colored natural vachetta. I don't think I want her to patina. I know it's inevitable though.
> 
> View attachment 2980526



Love the colors of this bag!



TaterTots said:


> Out with my Mom decided to take Patent Leather Lexi CB
> View attachment 2980538



So cute!

Enjoy your bags, guys!


----------



## immigratty

One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]


Enjoy your beautiful flo today!


----------



## TaterTots

Oyster is out and about today!!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]




She looks delicious! So smooth and soft


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735


Yeah  for your beautiful zip zip. We are twins today!


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the beauties out today.

All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]





TaterTots said:


> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735



Two distict types of Dooneys, but both are fabulous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm behind on commenting but wanted to say that there are some gorgeous bags going out and about lately!  Love them all!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the beauties out today.
> 
> All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.


Oh that looks like summer MB . Sorry you are at the chiro again. I truly hope it helped.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh thanks TB, you are sweet. Yes twins today. This is my first Dooney with untreated vachetta. I ran errands and met a friend for lunch. Then I wanted to go to Lowes and get a couple of ferns for the front porch. I came home and switched purses so all the watering going on in the garden section would not get my bag. Ok, not practical I admit. A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.




No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's gorgeous TB!!! Such a gorgeous color. I'm like that with my White Signature Vanessa. I don't want it it patina so I keep her in. Haven't carried her since last summer. Hope you had fun carrying her today. [emoji2]




Thanks Girlfriend! Love her[emoji1]



Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz*, your Oyster Zip is TDF! You can slow down the Patina by treating it. I use LovinMyBags to help slow it down but I think other tPFers also use Apple Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks G! I think I might go ahead and condition her then. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Love the colors of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your bags, guys!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]




Gorgeous Flo!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735




Yay! Don't you just love her? Beautiful bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the beauties out today.
> 
> All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.




Such a cute bag and color! I hope everything is okay. Feel better. [emoji4]
I thought they fixed that posting thing out of a wifi but I don't know if I ever tested it.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.
> 
> View attachment 2981955


I don't think I have seen a pic of this one. Thank goodness for pebble leather. She is very pretty. I know most ladies with the patent zip zip are concerned about the patina, want to keep the leather as pale as possible. I guess I am not.....this is my first untreated vachetta bag. I really want to carry her a lot this summer. She matches so much and I love the silhouette. Guess we will see how it goes.
I hope no color transfer from your jeans. BTW, I got two gorgeous boston ferns and two potted plants all for around $45, so it was worth the trip!!
Love your purses in the background


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.




So pretty though. I love white but I'm also cautious with it.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.
> 
> View attachment 2981955


Very pretty. I love my white and off white bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]


I like that one, I forget the name.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the beauties out today.
> 
> All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.




What a fresh and cheerful color!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my cutie vintage satchel today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.


Timeless, perfect, gorgeous.


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735


I can not get enough of this bag!! It's so cool how the color looks so different depending what it's next to. On my gray car seats, it looks purplish. Against my beige walls it looks grayish. I find myself just staring at it at times!!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Yeah  for your beautiful zip zip. We are twins today!




Awesome!! TWINS!!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.




I've always LOVED these satchels.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]
> 
> I remember this but don't remember the name, either.  Love the detail of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and looking lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the beauties out today.
> 
> All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seafoam is luminous and calls to the sea! Oh looking forward to walking on the beach this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the vintage Dooneys. They are the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263




Miss Chelsea looks GREAT!  As does the tasty treat.


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.



I love your pictures!  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263



Pretty picture, love the blue color and the bananas sound great!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> The Seafoam is luminous and calls to the sea! Oh looking forward to walking on the beach this summer.



Thanks. We have gone to the beach already a few times, although the beach here is a bit cold most of the time.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263



Double yumm!
Can't decide which one is yummier, the treat or the bag...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks. We have gone to the beach already a few times, although the beach here is a bit cold most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double yumm!
> 
> Can't decide which one is yummier, the treat or the bag...




Lol... I know right??? Ty gf!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Enjoy your beautiful flo today!


 



TaterTots said:


> She looks delicious! So smooth and soft


 



Suzwhat said:


> Two distict types of Dooneys, but both are fabulous!


 



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Flo!


 



Trudysmom said:


> I like that one, I forget the name.


 



Glitter_pixie said:


> immigratty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]
> 
> I remember this but don't remember the name, either.  Love the detail of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and looking lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> The Seafoam is luminous and calls to the sea! Oh looking forward to walking on the beach this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the vintage Dooneys. They are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx so much ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the beauties out today.
> 
> All the posts about the patent bags and the sunny weekend made me change into my patent DS in seafoam. I'll post a pic when I get home (I'm at the chiro again). I can't post a pic from my phone. I need to check the version of tpf I have, I think I need to upgrade versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.
> 
> View attachment 2981955
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bags ladies
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.



Really pretty, looks nice on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> 
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> 
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.




She looks great on you with your outfit. A nice pop! My Willa has a wrinkle that won't go away either. I've learn to live with it.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...





Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.



These bags are both sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.


 
I don't blame you!  She's gorgeous and looks so easy to wear,  very comfy looking.  Plus she's stunning on top of that.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I have seen a pic of this one. Thank goodness for pebble leather. She is very pretty. I know most ladies with the patent zip zip are concerned about the patina, want to keep the leather as pale as possible. I guess I am not.....this is my first untreated vachetta bag. I really want to carry her a lot this summer. She matches so much and I love the silhouette. Guess we will see how it goes.
> I hope no color transfer from your jeans. BTW, I got two gorgeous boston ferns and two potted plants all for around $45, so it was worth the trip!!
> Love your purses in the background




Thanks KC! I don't think I ever revealed this one. I had the satchel originally and I ended up exchanging her for the hobo. I never gave this bag much of a look before but I tried it on at Macy's once and I just loved how it fit and how it looked on me. It's the perfect small hobo and it fits nicely and comfortably under the arm. I hadn't carried my satchel yet for fear of color transfer because if the long strap and where it hit on my jeans. I just thought this hobo would be a better bet since it goes nowhere near my jeans. [emoji4]

Great deal in the plants! I love ferns. The home centers around here were crazy with Mother's Day approaching and the 70 degree sunny weather (finally!). I picked my mom up a beautiful orchid for her newly remodeled kitchen. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty though. I love white but I'm also cautious with it.




Thanks G! I wish I could relax about it. It's too stressful! [emoji13]



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. I love my white and off white bags.




Thanks T! I love the contrast of the rich tan against the bone. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.




So pretty and Classic [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263




Yum...on both! We have to treat ourselves sometimes. Hope you enjoyed [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> 
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> 
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.




She looks beautiful on you! The color really pops against the outfit. I wish I was close to Bossier. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> First outing with Ms Patent Oyster Zip Zip.  Got a new scarf too


So pretty!  I love your scarf with her!



Trudysmom said:


> I took my Double handle satchel to eat lunch today. I have two colors and I love this bag.


Oh my! What a pretty bag!  Looks like the perfect pink.



immigratty said:


> One of my fave Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchels [I forget the name of this bag for some reason]


So pretty!  I love the patina on this bag.  So rich!



TaterTots said:


> Oyster is out and about today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981735


 Another oyster beauty!  I love seeing all of these lovelies out and about!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> No not practical at all. I went to Home Depot this morning and had to switch out. I bought my pebbled leather hobo but I'm still nervous about color transfer with this one. I wore a white tee shirt.
> 
> View attachment 2981955


 
She is so pretty!  I worry about color transfer on lighter bags too, and I do the same thing.  I'll lighter colored cloths with those bags.  Definitely no blue jeans.

BTW - I love the glimpse of your other bags in the background of your picture.  It's like we can peek through the handle of your hobo and see them.  Love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Took my cutie vintage satchel today.


Sometimes you just cannot beat a classic, timeless bag.  Love this. 




PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> View attachment 2982263


Miss Chelsea is gorgeous!  What a great color for spring and summer. 



Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.


 Love your Lilac Lexie.  She looks great on you. So pretty!  I've seen the SA's do that at my Dillards.  They do that with the NS Hamiltons (MK), and those are saffiano.  I would not want a bag like that, that they have almost bent in half to get in to a shelf.  I usually avoid getting any that remotely look like that has happened to them.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She is so pretty!  I worry about color transfer on lighter bags too, and I do the same thing.  I'll lighter colored cloths with those bags.  Definitely no blue jeans.
> 
> BTW - I love the glimpse of your other bags in the background of your picture.  It's like we can peek through the handle of your hobo and see them.  Love that.




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's a beautiful day. 

DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...





PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.




Sure wish I could have joined you so I could have indulged in dessert and drool over that gorgeous mint Chelsea. 

BTW, what do you mean no more calories? Are you going on a fast?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> Im pretty predictable today with Lexi, again.
> I like this bag! Afternoon, I switched in to jeans and a purple jeweled tee. Looked great with the outfit. The wrinkle on one side started showing up again. Aaargh. Im pretty sure this is due to SAs craming these bags in too small shelves.
> If anyone is close to Bossier, La, there is one more lilac Lexi in their Dillards, on sale.




You look great and Lexi is beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240




Soo fun! Love the shape of that bag. Hope you and DH had a great day out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sure wish I could have joined you so I could have indulged in dessert and drool over that gorgeous mint Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what do you mean no more calories? Are you going on a fast?




Thank you GF!! The dessert was delish... And no, I'm not fasting. I was trying to say that with all the calories of this dessert, I can't eat anymore if I want to get back on track. [emoji16][emoji16]. Lol. That dessert was probably about 1000 calories.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240


Perfect bag for such a fun day! Hope you got some treasures


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240


Pretty photos! A fun and pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!


Nice bags, very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF!! The dessert was delish... And no, I'm not fasting. I was trying to say that with all the calories of this dessert, I can't eat anymore if I want to get back on track. [emoji16][emoji16]. Lol. That dessert was probably about 1000 calories.



I'm right there with ya, GF! I've been doing low carb for almost 2 weeks to shed a couple of pounds and also to stop myself from eating too many sweets! It's all I wanted to eat.  Just trying to reign it in a bit.



MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!



You look gorgeous and those are vibrant bags that go together so well. If I was at your Bible study, I wouldn't be thinking of Jesus. I'd be coveting those bags!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.


Thanks TM, love your flo and I hope you had a nice lunch with DH.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.



That is soooo raspberry I can almost taste it!


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm right there with ya, GF! I've been doing low carb for almost 2 weeks to shed a couple of pounds and also to stop myself from eating too many sweets! It's all I wanted to eat.  Just trying to reign it in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous and those are vibrant bags that go together so well. If I was at your Bible study, I wouldn't be thinking of Jesus. I'd be coveting those bags!


GP, you are hilarious . I don't think the ladies in my Bible study are into handbags at all--which is probably a good thing--this way we can keep our focus


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Fried Bananas and Ice Cream as my weekly treat with Miss Chelsea (Mint)... No more calories for me for the next 12 days.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2982263



You, lady, have great taste in bags and ... snacks.

I love fried bananas and ice cream! Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240




Perfect! What a cute bag! Did you find any treasures? I love flea markets.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240


 
I love this bag...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going to start the work week with this new lovely lady: 
View attachment 2983532


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!


 
That Hobo is such a classic bag,  and your right!  Dooneys Nylon Totes are true work horses!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.


 
I didn't get to say it before but that Bag charm is just gorgeous with this stunner!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> I didn't get to say it before but that Bag charm is just gorgeous with this stunner!


Thank you! It works perfectly. All of my charms seem to find a bag to stay with.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.




Oh my. Now I need a raspberry satchel. Love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going to start the work week with this new lovely lady:
> View attachment 2983532


I sure love the flo satchels. This one is so pretty!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!




Both bags are perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> You, lady, have great taste in bags and ... snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I love fried bananas and ice cream! Yum, yum, yum!




Thank you girlfriend!!! The dessert was soooooo satisfying.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect! What a cute bag! Did you find any treasures? I love flea markets.




Thanks NAC. I bought a rooster, a real one for my hens. There's a few who are broody and trying to hatch eggs. I'm hoping this rooster can help them out.
[emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

T
	

		
			
		

		
	




This little gal joined me for brunch today !
Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !! 
( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983765
> 
> 
> This little gal joined me for brunch today !
> Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !!
> ( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)




She's beautiful! I tried her on at the outlet today. That color is gorgeous! Not to dark or light. I like the Spearmint too.  Hope you had fun at the mall. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983765
> 
> 
> This little gal joined me for brunch today !
> Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !!
> ( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)




Gorgeous! She looks perfect on you. That one is on my wish list. Interesting that the mint is identical. We were questioning that before. I want the mint. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful! I tried her on at the outlet today. That color is gorgeous! Not to dark or light. I like the Spearmint too.  Hope you had fun at the mall. [emoji2]




She's at the outlet? Darn I knew I should have gone on Saturday! Maybe I'll swing by today. I have some time. Thanks GF. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> DH and me went to the local flea market looking for treasures. Brought my floral satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2983239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983240




Such a cute bag and perfect for a sunny day. I hope your new hen and chickens enjoy each other. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!




The Harrison is one I haven't seen in awhile. I wanted that bag when it was on the Q. I love the strap! Love the nylon tote as well. Great color! Hope you had a nice Sunday. 



Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Raspberry small flo satchel out to lunch with hubby.




Gorgeous color! It looks great with your top. I hope you two had a nice day. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going to start the work week with this new lovely lady:
> View attachment 2983532




Beautiful! It almost looks Ivy in the picture.  This really is a great bag. I wouldn't mind more colors.  Have a great day today. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going to start the work week with this new lovely lady:
> View attachment 2983532


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983765
> 
> 
> This little gal joined me for brunch today !
> Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !!
> ( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)


 
She's gorgeous Vic and looks amazing with your outfit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! She looks perfect on you. That one is on my wish list. Interesting that the mint is identical. We were questioning that before. I want the mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's at the outlet? Darn I knew I should have gone on Saturday! Maybe I'll swing by today. I have some time. Thanks GF. [emoji4]




Yes, she was at the outlet. Darn it... I really wished that bag worked for me!!! I tried on several times but couldn't walk up to the counter. I hope your outlet has it because it's a gorgeous color with the Sierra trim. They had so many colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

And that is why we need so many handbags.... each style has a different function,  and of course we need all the colors in every style.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.


----------



## Trudysmom

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.


Beautiful bag! One of my favorite styles for sure.


----------



## TaterTots

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.




Bristol in Natural is so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## TaterTots

Changed into my Red Chevron Bailey Bag today. She holds so much!! I just love that about her.


----------



## Twoboyz

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.




Gorgeous bag! Enjoy carrying her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Changed into my Red Chevron Bailey Bag today. She holds so much!! I just love that about her.
> View attachment 2984240




Oh man I love this bag...considering I just got it in taupe! It carries so nice. I love the red though [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, she was at the outlet. Darn it... I really wished that bag worked for me!!! I tried on several times but couldn't walk up to the counter. I hope your outlet has it because it's a gorgeous color with the Sierra trim. They had so many colors.




It's okay Pcan, it's just not for you. I got my mint! They didn't have it in the zip zip though. I got the hobo. That is such an easy comfortable style for me. I was so happy to see it sitting on the shelf when I walked in!


----------



## YankeeDooney

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.


Great shot. That particular one looks especially yummy. You girls with the natural bags.....killing me.....loving them in that color. Another one for the list.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.




Wow!!! What a buttery smooth bag. Natural is one of my fav colors. So rich looking!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's okay Pcan, it's just not for you. I got my mint! They didn't have it in the zip zip though. I got the hobo. That is such an easy comfortable style for me. I was so happy to see it sitting on the shelf when I walked in!




Oooh nice!!! I saw the hobo too. It's such a clean bag with the Sierra bumpers. Can wait to see her. We are really stepping out of the box with color (White, Mint and Violet). [emoji2][emoji2]. I love it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks NAC. I bought a rooster, a real one for my hens. There's a few who are broody and trying to hatch eggs. I'm hoping this rooster can help them out.
> [emoji4]




Cool!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.




TDF Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Changed into my Red Chevron Bailey Bag today. She holds so much!! I just love that about her.
> View attachment 2984240




Love!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man I love this bag...considering I just got it in taupe! It carries so nice. I love the red though [emoji4]




You got the Taupe?!?!? Great!!  I wanted the Taupe but by the time I went back on ILD to order it they were gone!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bristol in Natural. Will likely stick with her for the whole week.



Love the Natural color. There's just something about it!



TaterTots said:


> Changed into my Red Chevron Bailey Bag today. She holds so much!! I just love that about her.




Lovely Chevron. I really like color combo.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh nice!!! I saw the hobo too. It's such a clean bag with the Sierra bumpers. Can wait to see her. We are really stepping out of the box with color (White, Mint and Violet). [emoji2][emoji2]. I love it




Thanks GF! Yes we are...and having fun doing it. At one point I had the lavender Lexi, the mint hobo, and another style orange hobo in my hands. It looked like a skittle box of purses! Lol! I want that orange bag still... [emoji17]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> You got the Taupe?!?!? Great!!  I wanted the Taupe but by the time I went back on ILD to order it they were gone!




I did and I love it! I was actually thinking of the red over the taupe but when I tried on the taupe I fell in love. The red is so vibrant and saturated.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## joce01

YankeeDooney said:


> Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



The Dillen I have is pretty heavy too, I think it's the leather type. I love the silhouette and I've been thinking about adding another in my collection.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 I wish there were more bags with that leather. This is my only Dillen and I love it. Your bag looks so nice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wish there were more bags with that leather. This is my only Dillen and I love it. Your bag looks so nice.


Thanks. It is reading a bit darker in the photo. Yours looks nice too! I have always been a fan of trim in a contrast color. It makes the bag look so interesting and attractive, in my opinion.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks. It is reading a bit darker in the photo. Yours looks nice too! I have always been a fan of trim in a contrast color. It makes the bag look so interesting and attractive, in my opinion.


Yes, I agree. I love contrasting trim! I have a nice collection of them now. Here is my newest.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I agree. I love contrasting trim! I have a nice collection of them now. Here is my newest.


I love that one too! One of the best color combos out there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A white handbag with black trim is so sharp.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




That's a real beauty! I know what you mean. I find my Shelbys and my ostrich chelsea kind of heavy. I can only imagine the Dillen is even heavier. I think it's the thin strap that doesn't help the situation either. I love the look of the chelsea, but I don't carry mine much because they are big bags. Yours looks so nice and soft. I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wish there were more bags with that leather. This is my only Dillen and I love it. Your bag looks so nice.




That's gorgeous T! It looks like it has almost a metallic sheen in that photo. Very cool. You take the best photos.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I agree. I love contrasting trim! I have a nice collection of them now. Here is my newest.




Another beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> That's gorgeous T! It looks like it has almost a metallic sheen in that photo. Very cool. You take the best photos.


Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




She's beautiful, however, I do agree. I have the orange in this bag (Dillen Chelsea) and I do find it to be a bit heavy. I also have to Pebbled Leather in the Chelsea and it's lighter in my opinion. I too don't think I want another Chelsea in the Dillen, the Pebbled works better for me. BUT... If there is a color in Dillen that's not offered in pebbled.... I might fall for it. It's a beautiful bag so I hope you can make the weight of it work for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> That's a real beauty! I know what you mean. I find my Shelbys and my ostrich chelsea kind of heavy. I can only imagine the Dillen is even heavier. I think it's the thin strap that doesn't help the situation either. I love the look of the chelsea, but I don't carry mine much because they are big bags. Yours looks so nice and soft. I love it!



Thanks TB. Yes, I even took the heavy things out (wallet and cosmetic bag) and it is still heavy. Disturbing. So the ostrich is heavy too? Oh brother. Yes, I find the thin strap rather baffling for this bag. I just don't get it. And, really loved the Tessuta Shopper but my fear is also the weight and the strap....but it is a gorgeous bag too.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983765
> 
> 
> This little gal joined me for brunch today !
> Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !!
> ( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)


Love the color, how fun--hope you had a good lunch.


----------



## tristaeliseh

YankeeDooney said:


> Dillen Chelsea in Navy. I have been carrying this for a week now. I must admit, I am finding this bag on the heavy side. Not sure I would get another in the Dillen but I do love the look and feel of the leather. Trying to decide if this silhouette is working for me, and I still have a Grey/Black Ostrich that I have not carried yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Oh I love that bag!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I agree. I love contrasting trim! I have a nice collection of them now. Here is my newest.


I love the trim with that white. That's a nice way to wear a white bag all year!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I love the trim with that white. That's a nice way to wear a white bag all year!


Yes, I can wear it all year with that trim.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TB. Yes, I even took the heavy things out (wallet and cosmetic bag) and it is still heavy. Disturbing. So the ostrich is heavy too? Oh brother. Yes, I find the thin strap rather baffling for this bag. I just don't get it. And, really loved the Tessuta Shopper but my fear is also the weight and the strap....but it is a gorgeous bag too.




I think the ostrich is probably a little lighter but I can't compare it to the dillen. I got a tip from a youtuber to spread out the two straps to disperse the weight.


----------



## Trudysmom

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.


What a gorgeous color and bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.




Oh my goodness !!  [emoji7] how beautiful !!


----------



## Vicmarie

My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2987189
> 
> 
> My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!


Great bag!! Will be so light weight.


----------



## Suzwhat

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.


. Beautiful.  Luv the color!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2987189
> 
> 
> My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!


I really love the shape and functionality of this satchel.  The navy is stunning with the contrasting handle.  I like to carry it as a shorter shoulder bag (as TwoBoyz taught me.  Lol)


----------



## Twoboyz

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.




I love it! It's a gorgeous color  [emoji4] I'm weeping too. [emoji26]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2987189
> 
> 
> My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!




I love the navy with the tan trim. I picked this one up and tried it on at the outlet on Monday. As much as I love it I couldn't justify getting it because I don't carry my black one enough.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> . Beautiful.  Luv the color!
> 
> 
> I really love the shape and functionality of this satchel.  The navy is stunning with the contrasting handle.  I like to carry it as a shorter shoulder bag (as TwoBoyz taught me.  Lol)




[emoji4] glad I could help Suz [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2987189
> 
> 
> My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!




Beautiful... Nice shot V!! I'm so glad you love her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ostrich leather is thinner and lighter than Dillen leather.  But the Tessuta still has a heavy base and trim leather,  so the difference may only be a few ounces.  The Florentine Chelsea is lighter than the Dillen Chelsea.  I've held both of them at the same time and compared.  I was surprised at the difference.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ostrich leather is thinner and lighter than Dillen leather.  But the Tessuta still has a heavy base and trim leather,  so the difference may only be a few ounces.  The Florentine Chelsea is lighter than the Dillen Chelsea.  I've held both of them at the same time and compared.  I was surprised at the difference.


Good to know LJ. Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

tristaeliseh said:


> Oh I love that bag!


Thanks Trista!


----------



## RozEnix

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.


wow


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...


----------



## Pixie RN

Oooo.......so pretty and rich looking. Girl, nothing beats a pretty Dooney satchel. The leather handle contrast on the Croco, just classy! Love it!


----------



## Pixie RN

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2987189
> 
> 
> My pretty new nylon satchel in navy !!


I need to add something in the nylon to my collection. Sure would have been a lighter asset several weeks ago at the Sprint Cup race in Texas. Always love navy. A great year round bag.


----------



## MrsKC

I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...
> 
> View attachment 2987730


That is a great bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work. 

And Bone Flo is along for the ride. 
View attachment 2987813


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813


Glad you are better!! Love the bone flo


----------



## Nebo

I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.



I know exactly how you feel, I was riding this morning & just loving the smell of my Crimson Satchel in the car. I was wondering if I was the only one who drives with my bags facing me like you have your bag in the car in the front seat - I have seen many ladies with their bags facing them for pictures but I just do it to look @ when I am waiting. That is a yummy bag & love the color!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813


Glad you are feeling better. Love that flo satchel!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Glad you are better!! Love the bone flo


Thanks!  I am much better.  



Trudysmom said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Love that flo!


Thanks!  I am much better.  I don't like being sick, so I'm happy to be out and about again.


And Miss Flo is making that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> I know exactly how you feel, I was riding this morning & just loving the smell of my Crimson Satchel in the car. I was wondering if I was the only one who drives with my bags facing me like you have your bag in the car in the front seat - I have seen many ladies with their bags facing them for pictures but I just do it to look @ when I am waiting. That is a yummy bag & love the color!




Mine sits in the passenger seat on a little slant facing me. I love to see it front and center. When my DS's are with me, the bag has to go in the back but when I drop them off I pull it right back up front with me. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...
> 
> View attachment 2987730




Such a great color combo. That gray is so rich. I thought you would be carrying that gorgeous oyster Willa today [emoji6]



MrsKC said:


> I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!




Gorgeous! I can understand why you can't get enough! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813




Gorgeous bag NAC! I'm glad you're feeling better. [emoji4]



Nebo said:


> I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.




You and Miss Lilac look gorgeous! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...
> 
> View attachment 2987730


Gorgeous!  I love my Croco Satchel in Blue.



MrsKC said:


> I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!


Post away!  I love pictures!  She looks great on you too!



Nebo said:


> I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.


Miss Lilac looks great on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Such a great color combo. That gray is so rich. I thought you would be carrying that gorgeous oyster Willa today [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I can understand why you can't get enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag NAC! I'm glad you're feeling better. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Miss Lilac look gorgeous! [emoji4]




Thanks TB. Yes, one of my fav combos. I was trying to hold out to so my semi unboxing video before taking her out. Let's see how long that lasts. I'm sayin to carry her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Such a great color combo. That gray is so rich. I thought you would be carrying that gorgeous oyster Willa today [emoji6]
> 
> Gorgeous! I can understand why you can't get enough!
> 
> *Gorgeous bag NAC! I'm glad you're feeling better. [emoji4]*
> 
> You and Miss Lilac look gorgeous! [emoji4]




Thanks so much, TB!  I am feeling much better.


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!


That is one pretty bag Mrs. KC. It looks so good with your outfit. Everything looks, comfortable, casual and so polished. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> Mine sits in the passenger seat on a little slant facing me. I love to see it front and center. When my DS's are with me, the bag has to go in the back but when I drop them off I pull it right back up front with me. [emoji4]



I have done that w/ my DH as well.


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> That is one pretty bag Mrs. KC. It looks so good with your outfit. Everything looks, comfortable, casual and so polished. &#55357;&#56842;


Pixie, thank you--very sweet. BTW,we are kindred spirits--I am a NP and spent the last 6 years in psych and loved it!! We relocated last fall so I had to leave my position there and I miss it. I teach full time and practice part time--now I am in primary care. Maybe someday something will open up for me to go back prn.


----------



## Pixie RN

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh I'm a great big liar! Switched into my Ocean Flo today. I just love this shade of blue SO much...it makes me weep just a little.



Oh that is pretty. The Florentine Satchel and Domed Florentine Satchel, my favorite Florentine's.


----------



## CatePNW

Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209


I love Dillen Cate. Cranberry is so pretty and the little bag so cute! 
I know Dillen is heavy, but it is such nice leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813




Beautiful NAC!!! Such a classy bag. I have the big mama in this color but would love to have the small. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209




Love it!!! That satchel is so classic. And yes.... Miss Gabby is a much nicer carry weight wise. Both are beautiful, so you can't go wrong. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Mine sits in the passenger seat on a little slant facing me. I love to see it front and center. When my DS's are with me, the bag has to go in the back but when I drop them off I pull it right back up front with me. [emoji4]




Lol... I love it!!


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813


How purdy, I have been itching to get her in bone. Has the big mama been discontinued? All I have seen are the medium, small, and baby sized.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...
> 
> View attachment 2987730




Love the depth of colors in this bag.  



MrsKC said:


> I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!



Looks very chic!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813


. 
Glad you are better.  This bag looks awesome!



Nebo said:


> I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.



Cute bag and cute outfit!



CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209



I really love the shape of this bag.  Beautiful color too.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209




I love it with the charm and the wristlet!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209


Very pretty and the charm and wristlet look great too.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813



That is a pretty bag,


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel (Grey) hanging out at the coffee shop. Such a carefree bag...




Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.



MrsKC said:


> I know you have all seen it.....but I can't get enough of this one!!




Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.




Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!



Nebo said:


> I need to catch up with all the wears and new bags! Off to get some groceries with Miss Lilac.




Miss Lilac is gorgeous!



CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!




So pretty though...

...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912


GP, I don't think I have seen that one? It is lovely....even if she is a bit heavy, substantial leather is beautiful.


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> Pixie, thank you--very sweet. BTW,we are kindred spirits--I am a NP and spent the last 6 years in psych and loved it!! We relocated last fall so I had to leave my position there and I miss it. I teach full time and practice part time--now I am in primary care. Maybe someday something will open up for me to go back prn.


I can understand your love of Psych. Nursing. My classmates in school all loved Peds and OB and that's where they wanted to practice. They thought I was nuts. Well, then I guess I "fit in." I'm not working as I took care of my dear, sweet Mama for 5 years with Ovarian Cancer. I am an only child and she lived with me for over 30 years. So thankful I had the skills. I hope a position will open up for you again in Psych. We have so much to do in this field from children to helping our Seniors. You looked so "put together" as I say, yesterday. You are a girl after my own heart with your khakis. I've lost count how many pairs I own from capris, casual to dressy. For me, easy to coordinate with anything. Of course that pretty patent Dooney Satchel was the "icing on the cake." Enjoy!


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813



Sorry you have been ill. Love seeing your pictures of your beautiful and varied handbag collection. Your Bone Satchel is no exception. How does this color hold up in the Florentine's?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MrsKC said:


> GP, I don't think I have seen that one? It is lovely....even if she is a bit heavy, substantial leather is beautiful.



Thanks! I found her at the Woodbury Commons outlet several weeks ago. She's got to be an older style as I got her for a good price, considering she's an Alto.


----------



## Pixie RN

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209



Dooney Satchels, to me, always "classy and classic and in style.....practical and pretty." Always a great go to bag.


----------



## Pixie RN

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912



Wish Peter would bring this style back. Love satchels and if he did in the Alto, would buy it in a heartbeat. So pretty and "so classic."


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> I can understand your love of Psych. Nursing. My classmates in school all loved Peds and OB and that's where they wanted to practice. They thought I was nuts. Well, then I guess I "fit in." I'm not working as I took care of my dear, sweet Mama for 5 years with Ovarian Cancer. I am an only child and she lived with me for over 30 years. So thankful I had the skills. I hope a position will open up for you again in Psych. We have so much to do in this field from children to helping our Seniors. You looked so "put together" as I say, yesterday. You are a girl after my own heart with your khakis. I've lost count how many pairs I own from capris, casual to dressy. For me, easy to coordinate with anything. Of course that pretty patent Dooney Satchel was the "icing on the cake." Enjoy!


What a blessing you could care for your mother, yes these nursing skills come in very handy but it can be so hard to remain objective when caring for a loved one. 
Yes, khakis are great--have several pairs as well. 
Have a great Friday Pixie .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Carrying my Dillen Cranberry Satchel today and it's feeling pretty heavy after using the Gabriella bag!
> 
> View attachment 2988209


 


Twins!  I love how rich and pretty the cranberry color is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful NAC!!! Such a classy bag. I have the big mama in this color but would love to have the small. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


 
Thanks PTB! I do love the color of this bag.  I'm looking forward to seeing how she patinas over time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> How purdy, I have been itching to get her in bone. Has the big mama been discontinued? All I have seen are the medium, small, and baby sized.


Thanks!  I'm not sure about the large size.....



Suzwhat said:


> Love the depth of colors in this bag.
> 
> Looks very chic!
> 
> *Glad you are better.  This bag looks awesome!*
> 
> Cute bag and cute outfit!
> 
> I really love the shape of this bag.  Beautiful color too.


Thanks!  I agree - Flo is gorgeous in Bone.  



lovethatduck said:


> That is a pretty bag,


 Thanks!  I totally agree!




Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> *Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!*
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912


 
Thanks!  I love her too!  And I love your 'doctor bag'.  Very classy and classic.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> Sorry you have been ill. Love seeing your pictures of your beautiful and varied handbag collection. Your Bone Satchel is no exception. How does this color hold up in the Florentine's?


 
Thank you!  I haven't had her that long, so I'm not sure how she will do over time.  But I'm very careful with all of my bags, so I'm expecting her to do quite well.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912


I think this is an Alto I would really like! SO pretty!!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Don't have a picture but carrying my Gretta phone wristlet in T'moro brown. I'm in SW Oklahoma where a bunch of this bad weather is happening, so to run a couple of ends thought this would fit the bill. Fits my iPhone 6 plus perfectly. Really think I'm going to invest in some more of these phone wristlets.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
Love all the beautiful bags!

Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her



Love it MB. Great color and great for a work day.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her


So pretty MaryBel. Such a nice color to brighten up those dark, rainy Pacific Northwest days. It's also a great neutral bag. I want this puppy in Orange. Love the trim contrast with the Orange.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love it MB. Great color and great for a work day.


 

Thanks Kc!
I love this bag but I think it is a bit too structured for the weekend, so I'm already thinking on changing to another one...maybe the small flo in strawberry, I just saw it at the outlet and made me want to take mine out.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> So pretty MaryBel. Such a nice color to brighten up those dark, rainy Pacific Northwest days. It's also a great neutral bag. I want this puppy in Orange. Love the trim contrast with the Orange.


 
Thanks Pixie!
I agree, although today she did not have to do anything but just sit pretty. The day is gorgeous and it seems it's going to stay that way for the weekend. I'm glad my desk is right at the window and I can see outside.


Oh, orange is gorgeous! Actually all the newer colors call my name!


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I found her at the Woodbury Commons outlet several weeks ago. She's got to be an older style as I got her for a good price, considering she's an Alto.


I cannot decide if it is a blessing or a curse that I do not live near an outlet....I would have more beautiful bags but much less cash .


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Kc!
> I love this bag but I think it is a bit too structured for the weekend, so I'm already thinking on changing to another one...maybe the small flo in strawberry, I just saw it at the outlet and made me want to take mine out.


I keep my eyes open for an as is one.......love yours


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Glitter:*  I love that Alto bag.  I almost bought one,  then decided I had enough black bags.  Which is true.  But I still love it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pixie:*  hope everyone is safe in the terrible weather you are having there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her


I do love that one MaryBel. Btw, hope the organizing is going well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912




Thanks girlfriend... No, it's definitely a darker grey.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this bag for tonight's festivities at my university's/liberal arts department graduation reception at a country club so I didn't carry much.


----------



## Pixie RN

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pixie:*  hope everyone is safe in the terrible weather you are having there.


Lavenderjunkie,
Thank you for your kind thoughts. We have had several small tornadoes around us this afternoon, like 8 miles straight down the road. We had much needed rain, but lots of lightening. According to the National Weather Service we could really get hammered, tomorrow. Been through one bad tornado, don't want to do it again.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I keep my eyes open for an as is one.......love yours


 
That's the way I got mine. The 2 I got were as is and both came perfect and with  accessories. The only thing missing was the dustbag and reg card for the bone.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow very pretty! Looks brownish on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are cases when too much of a good thing isn't enough! Won't get tired seeing this Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're over the Crud! Love the Bone Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty though...
> 
> ...speaking of heavy, I carried my "doctor bag" Alto into the office today.
> 
> View attachment 2988912




Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I do love that one MaryBel. Btw, hope the organizing is going well.


 
Thanks YD!
The organizing has been stalled this week. It's pretty much done. I'm just working on the island but I'm waiting for some glass pieces I need. I'm hoping I can get them during the weekend or earlier next week.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her




So beautiful! Now I have to go check out the reveals to see what you got. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this bag for tonight's festivities at my university's/liberal arts department graduation reception at a country club so I didn't carry much.




Cute little bag. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Lavenderjunkie,
> Thank you for your kind thoughts. We have had several small tornadoes around us this afternoon, like 8 miles straight down the road. We had much needed rain, but lots of lightening. According to the National Weather Service we could really get hammered, tomorrow. Been through one bad tornado, don't want to do it again.




OMG Pixie, I hope everyone is safe! 
I only had a couple of tornado scares when we lived in KS and that was enough for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> Don't have a picture but carrying my Gretta phone wristlet in T'moro brown. I'm in SW Oklahoma where a bunch of this bad weather is happening, so to run a couple of ends thought this would fit the bill. Fits my iPhone 6 plus perfectly. Really think I'm going to invest in some more of these phone wristlets.




I hope everyone is safe and okay. I have it in navy and I love it too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful! Now I have to go check out the reveals to see what you got. [emoji4]


 
Thanks! 
I got one beauty and now I'm tempted to go back tomorrow since they are having a sale.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Pixie RN said:


> Wish Peter would bring this style back. Love satchels and if he did in the Alto, would buy it in a heartbeat. So pretty and "so classic."




Thank you Pixie! Satchels are the best!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I love her too!  And I love your 'doctor bag'.  Very classy and classic.




Thanks NAC! 



Trudysmom said:


> I think this is an Alto I would really like! SO pretty!!!



I'm fussy about the Altos, too. I admire them but most don't work for me. This one does!





MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her




She's real lovely! I'm hope she enjoyed her first outing... : )



MrsKC said:


> I cannot decide if it is a blessing or a curse that I do not live near an outlet....I would have more beautiful bags but much less cash .



It takes me about 2 hours one way to get to Woodbury Commons and the Reading is about 
1 1/2 hrs away otherwise...ya know!






lavenderjunkie said:


> *Glitter:*  I love that Alto bag.  I almost bought one,  then decided I had enough black bags.  Which is true.  But I still love it.



This one is actually navy with orange threading so it would have been OK to get it : )





tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this bag for tonight's festivities at my university's/liberal arts department graduation reception at a country club so I didn't carry much.



 Very nice!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks so much TBz!


----------



## MrsKC

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this bag for tonight's festivities at my university's/liberal arts department graduation reception at a country club so I didn't carry much.


Great siggy bag, hope you had a nice night.


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> Lavenderjunkie,
> Thank you for your kind thoughts. We have had several small tornadoes around us this afternoon, like 8 miles straight down the road. We had much needed rain, but lots of lightening. According to the National Weather Service we could really get hammered, tomorrow. Been through one bad tornado, don't want to do it again.


Oh no, hope you are safe!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> That's the way I got mine. The 2 I got were as is and both came perfect and with  accessories. The only thing missing was the dustbag and reg card for the bone.


I keep a look out for a bone or Carmel one. The last one I saw was grey and while I like it I really want bone or caramel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all the threads...Sorry GFs!
> Love all the beautiful bags!
> 
> Miss Shelby shopper in bone decided she wanted her first outing and went with me to the outlet.  Here she is in her reveal pic from when I got her


Miss Shelby is such a pretty lady in bone!




tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this bag for tonight's festivities at my university's/liberal arts department graduation reception at a country club so I didn't carry much.


Classy and Classic! I hope you enjoyed the festivities!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121


Such a pretty color!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121


TB, love it, she looks great on you! The color is perfect and makes me smile


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip. 
View attachment 2990162


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color!







MrsKC said:


> TB, love it, she looks great on you! The color is perfect and makes me smile




Than you both! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162




So pretty and rich looking. I love that bag in the blue. [emoji4]


----------



## Pixie RN

Thank you, all of you who have expressed concern about us and our "storm laden area." Right now we are ok, but it is very cloudy and thundering. Just a few miles from us are getting torrential rain. We just have to watch the weather here, especially in the spring. This part of "Tornado Alley" came by it's name quite honestly.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162



You just make me everyday with your bags. Croco is such a neat bag.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162


Love that one NAC, love the color, style, and contrasting trim.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121



Love it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you, all of you who have expressed concern about us and our "storm laden area." Right now we are ok, but it is very cloudy and thundering. Just a few miles from us are getting torrential rain. We just have to watch the weather here, especially in the spring. This part of "Tornado Alley" came by it's name quite honestly.



I'm glad that you are safe and I hope that you will remain so!   Tornados are terrifying.   We live near the Gulf Coast, so waiting on hurricane season to start in June...ugh.   At least with hurricanes, we have plenty of advance warning, though.  Take care, Pix.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pix!!     I have been out of the purse loop for a while, trying to get my addiction under control.



[QUOTE=MiaBorsa;28524463]I'm glad that you are safe and I hope that you will remain so!   Tornados are terrifying.   We live near the Gulf Coast, so waiting on hurricane season to start in June...ugh.   At least with hurricanes, we have plenty of advance warning, though.  Take care, Pix.  [/QUOTE]

You are more than kind, Sarah and so appreciated. I think we are in the clear for the rest of today, at least the sun is out, now. It is so humid and the moisture coming up from the gulf can really change things. You are right about hurricanes. Watches and warnings and forecasting have improved so much, and have saved countless lives. I am glad you live in an area that can prepare so well ahead of time for this type of weather event.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I keep a look out for a bone or Carmel one. The last one I saw was grey and while I like it I really want bone or caramel.




I'll keep an eye on those for you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Shelby is such a pretty lady in bone!




Thanks GF!
I agree, I ordered it when I ordered the navy, both as is, because I couldn't decide between the 2 and since I thought ordering both would be a greater chance of getting 1 in good condition. Well, when both were in good condition, I couldn't send any back.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121




Gorgeous! I saw her today at the outlet and the color is TDF!
She looks so good with your top!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162


 


GF, you torture me with this bag! I love it and almost bought it once and now every time I see her, I wish I had.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121




Love! She looks great on you.


----------



## MaryBel

Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
Love this color!

Here she is from her reveal pic


----------



## immigratty

Beautiful bags ladies!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic


Very pretty satchel!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic




Be still my heart....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121




Sooo pretty TB! I love the Mint color with Sierra/Luggage trim. She looks great with your outfit too. Love it! 

Is the strap like the Kingston strap?


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!!




Thank you!




Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty satchel!


 
Thank you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart....




Thank you!
I get the same effect from your violet one!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!!




Thanks Sarah! Great to see you back [emoji4] hope all is well.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! I saw her today at the outlet and the color is TDF!
> She looks so good with your top!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, you torture me with this bag! I love it and almost bought it once and now every time I see her, I wish I had.


I totally agree with you MB. This is one that I had in my hand and put it back for some reason. Definitely regret that move. And the killer part was that it was on clearance. I don't have any Zip Zips so this would probably be the one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121


That looks great TB! It really draws out the color on your top. You know I love that color. Is the bag easy to get into?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! She looks great on you.




Thanks NAC!



MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic




Beautiful color MaryBel! She glows in that picture! Hope you had fun at the outlet. [emoji4]



immigratty said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!!




Thanks IM [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty TB! I love the Mint color with Sierra/Luggage trim. She looks great with your outfit too. Love it!
> 
> Is the strap like the Kingston strap?




Thanks GF! It's not quite like the kingston. They have another similar style to this one. It is small like this and has really beefy bumpers on the corners and the strap is like the kingston, wider and with buckles. If only I could put that strap on this bag... I prefer that other strap. Here is the Kingston next to the mint hobo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color MaryBel! She glows in that picture! Hope you had fun at the outlet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks IM [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! It's not quite like the kingston. They have another similar style to this one. It is small like this and has really beefy bumpers on the corners and the strap is like the kingston, wider and with buckles. If only I could put that strap on this bag... I prefer that other strap. Here is the Kingston next to the mint hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2990653




Ahhh ok! The strap is not as beefy as the Mint but it still seems like it would be comfy. Seems like Dooney would make all straps like that or fairly close. Still both are beautiful bags. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That looks great TB! It really draws out the color on your top. You know I love that color. Is the bag easy to get into?




Thanks YD! It's pretty easy but I'd say it's a little restrictive because it tapers in toward the top and it's not a big bag. It is soft though. The pebbled leather is thinner and softer. Here's a picture from the top


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok! The strap is not as beefy as the Mint but it still seems like it would be comfy. Seems like Dooney would make all straps like that or fairly close. Still both are beautiful bags. Thanks for the photo.




You're welcome. It's pretty comfy because this bag is so light weight for a pebbled leather bag. It's smaller so you can't load it up too much. It's a delight to carry! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! Great to see you back [emoji4] hope all is well.



Thanks, sweetie!  :kiss:   It's nice to see you, too!   Happy Mother's Day to you.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, sweetie!  :kiss:   It's nice to see you, too!   Happy Mother's Day to you.




Thanks. Happy Mother's Day to you too. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! It's pretty easy but I'd say it's a little restrictive because it tapers in toward the top and it's not a big bag. It is soft though. The pebbled leather is thinner and softer. Here's a picture from the top
> 
> View attachment 2990654


Wow, you are quick. Thanks for the picture TB. I see what you mean about the top but does look really soft and easy to carry, especially for shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, you are quick. Thanks for the picture TB. I see what you mean about the top but does look really soft and easy to carry, especially for shopping.




You're welcome. This ipad is handy! I would say it's my new favorite weekend shopping bag, and my mom is loving hers too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, you torture me with this bag! I love it and almost bought it once and now every time I see her, I wish I had.




I totally missed seeing this!  I feel the same way when I see someone post certain bags I passed on and now wish I hadn't. It is torture!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121


This bag looks so great!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2990162



I really have a thing for Dooney croco and ths color is perfect.  Love it!



MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic


What a great color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> This bag looks so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a thing for Dooney croco and ths color is perfect.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great color!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color MaryBel! She glows in that picture! Hope you had fun at the outlet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks IM [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! It's not quite like the kingston. They have another similar style to this one. It is small like this and has really beefy bumpers on the corners and the strap is like the kingston, wider and with buckles. If only I could put that strap on this bag... I prefer that other strap. Here is the Kingston next to the mint hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2990653


I love that mint color.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I love that mint color.




Thanks so much Roz!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I totally agree with you MB. This is one that I had in my hand and put it back for some reason. Definitely regret that move. And the killer part was that it was on clearance. I don't have any Zip Zips so this would probably be the one.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally missed seeing this!  I feel the same way when I see someone post certain bags I passed on and now wish I hadn't. It is torture!



Yes YD and NAC, I think if the DHs knew what tortures us, they would laugh and think we are crazy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!



I like this style hobo. Like it with the leather triangle enforcements at the corner. The mint really pops! Super cheery.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Blue Croco Zip Zip.



Sweet! I bet you had fun carrying this Lovely!



MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic



She looks almost neon orange on my screen, but I've seen this IRL and the Strawberry is a gorgeous color! Hope you enjoyed her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> *Sweet! I bet you had fun carrying this Lovely!*
> 
> She looks almost neon orange on my screen, but I've seen this IRL and the Strawberry is a gorgeous color! Hope you enjoyed her!




I sure did!  I love everything about this bag.  So glad I spotted her on the clearance shelf at Belk. My favorite color too. That makes me happy happy!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Miss small flo in strawberry joined us for our trip today to the outlet!
> Love this color!
> 
> Here she is from her reveal pic



MaryBel,
I love this color. I've been here thinking I need a red bag, and have been thinking about the small Floretine in red. I know she's been around fir awhile but still love Florentine and satchels.


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying my mint hobo for the first time today. It's gloomy outside, but this bag cheers things up!
> 
> View attachment 2990121



That bag is saying "I'm so ready for spring and summer." Makes me feel good when I see the beautiful colors of the season. Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel,
> I love this color. I've been here thinking I need a red bag, and have been thinking about the small Floretine in red. I know she's been around fir awhile but still love Florentine and satchels.


The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. Some bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous. 

I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. So many bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> That is so pretty. Of course Dooney has red in the newer styles, Claremont, Sienna, etc but I just have a love for the Florentine. I guess, at least to me, it just relates to the more classic Dooney style. Of course they have a few AWL's avaliable. All of my Florentine Satchels are the large ones and this would "fit the bill." Thank you so much for your lovely picture.


----------



## Trudysmom

Pixie RN said:


> Trudysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. So many bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> That is so pretty. Of course Dooney has red in the newer styles, Claremont, Sienna, etc but I just have a love for the Florentine. I guess, at least to me, it just relates to the more classic Dooney style. Of course they have a few AWL's avaliable. All of my Florentine Satchels are the large ones and this would "fit the bill." Thank you so much for your lovely picture.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better picture, it is a rich color. The sun made the first photo a bit too light.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vicmarie

Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> She looks almost neon orange on my screen, but I've seen this IRL and the Strawberry is a gorgeous color! Hope you enjoyed her!




Thanks, I did. I even got a compliment from one of the male SAs at fossil!


Yeah, she might look a bit bright but it's a nice shade of coraly red!


----------



## Trudysmom

I would love to have a flo thread at the top to see lots of satchels and colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !


 I love that color!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel,
> I love this color. I've been here thinking I need a red bag, and have been thinking about the small Floretine in red. I know she's been around fir awhile but still love Florentine and satchels.


 

Thanks Pixie!
I think the best leather choice for a red bag is Florentine! It looks so good and there's that classic element that even with being red is not lost.


This color is a coraly red. I think it's very close to the carnelian color in coach legacy bags, so it kind of orangy in a way.


I think between regular red and strawberry, if I had to pick I'd go for Red, like Trudysmoms! I think Red is a year round bag whereas strawberry is more a spring/summer bag (unless you live where you get warm weather all year round). I got strawberry because I have red in the medium size.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. Some bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.


 


Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !


 
Love the gorgeous flos!


----------



## MaryBel

Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
Twisted strap hobo in Navy


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks, I did. I even got a compliment from one of the male SAs at fossil!
> 
> 
> Yeah, she might look a bit bright but it's a nice shade of coraly red!


I love Strawberry also. It is wonderful to have different shades of blues, reds, etc to choose from.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy


Very pretty bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I love Strawberry also. It is wonderful to have different shades of blues, reds, etc to choose from.




Thanks!
I agree, especially when they are so pretty!



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.




Thanks you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy


 
Pretty lady!!  Love Navy bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

These are all very lovely bags!



Trudysmom said:


> Pixie RN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better picture, it is a rich color. The sun made the first photo a bit too light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's real pretty. I noticed some colors in bags are very tough to capture. I find this to be the case with purples, blues, and pinks. I think you captured the red very nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> Vicmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Pretty! Is this leather? Can never tell sometimes...the coated canvases in Dooney trick me sometimes!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks ladies ! 

I think a florentine thread would be great !


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I would love to have a flo thread at the top to see lots of satchels and colors.



I agree. we should ask a moderator to have a "clubhouse" not sure if you ever make it to other boards, but most others have a "clubhouse" section where ppl can post threads. so for instance, there may be a "Clayton Flo" thread, and a Bristol, and Satchel, I think enough ppl on here have enough different types we could probably break it down by style, there could also be threads for Altos, Dillens, etc. I love this idea. 



MaryBel said:


> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy





Trudysmom said:


> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do  not see all the time. Some bags start to look alike, but the soft  satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.






Trudysmom said:


> Pixie RN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better picture, it is a rich color. The sun made the first photo a bit too light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color MaryBel! She glows in that picture! Hope you had fun at the outlet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! It's not quite like the kingston. They have another similar  style to this one. It is small like this and has really beefy bumpers on  the corners and the strap is like the kingston, wider and with buckles.  If only I could put that strap on this bag... I prefer that other  strap. Here is the Kingston next to the mint hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2990653
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YD! It's pretty easy but I'd say it's a  little restrictive because it tapers in toward the top and it's not a  big bag. It is soft though. The pebbled leather is thinner and softer.  Here's a picture from the top
> 
> View attachment 2990654
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lovely, lovely lovely. keep the pics coming!
> 
> 
> Thanks IM [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty lady!!  Love Navy bags!




Thanks!
Me too!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pretty! Is this leather? Can never tell sometimes...the coated canvases in Dooney trick me sometimes!


 
Thanks Glitter!
Yes, it is leather. It's the older calf leather, not the soft kind like the one in the newer hobo


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> lovely, lovely lovely. keep the pics coming!
> 
> 
> Thanks IM [emoji4]




Thank you IM!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy



I have this bag, MaryBel. Love navy. Dooney has always done a nice navy.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Pixie!
> I think the best leather choice for a red bag is Florentine! It looks so good and there's that classic element that even with being red is not lost.
> 
> 
> This color is a coraly red. I think it's very close to the carnelian color in coach legacy bags, so it kind of orangy in a way.
> 
> 
> I think between regular red and strawberry, if I had to pick I'd go for Red, like Trudysmoms! I think Red is a year round bag whereas strawberry is more a spring/summer bag (unless you live where you get warm weather all year round). I got strawberry because I have red in the medium size.



A red Florentine satchel it will be. We have seasons here, so Strawberry wouldn't work.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I keep a look out for a bone or Carmel one. The last one I saw was grey and while I like it I really want bone or caramel.


 
GF, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> I have this bag, MaryBel. Love navy. Dooney has always done a nice navy.


 
Yep, Dooney's navy is one of the best!
Which color do you have?


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Yep, Dooney's navy is one of the best!
> Which color do you have?



I have the navy. Should have bought red, then my "red bag problem" would be solved.


----------



## Pixie RN

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !



These colors just make my day! If there were 50 posts a day with bags in these colors, pinks, violets, fuschia I would be smiling all day. They are just happy colors.smile1:


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> I would love to have a flo thread at the top to see lots of satchels and colors.



Me too, Trudysmom.


----------



## Trudysmom

Pixie RN said:


> I have this bag, MaryBel. Love navy. Dooney has always done a nice navy.


I love my Dillen navy!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> I have the navy. Should have bought red, then my "red bag problem" would be solved.




Oh, so we are twins! yay!
GF, I think is better you didn't. I think you need a Florentine in red. It's total gorgeousness!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Dillen navy!




Dillen in navy is even better than calf! 
Love the pic! Those blue flowers are so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Dillen in navy is even better than calf!
> Love the pic! Those blue flowers are so pretty!


We were buying more flowers this spring. The blue flowers remind m., the Ocean blue is that color. Do you have it?


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> We were buying more flowers this spring. The blue flowers remind m., the Ocean blue is that color. Do you have it?


 
Yep, ocean blue! I have the regular flo, the tassel satchel and the Brsitol in ocean blue! Love ocean blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the ocean blue also.  I have the Bristol and the Clayton in ocean.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Yep, ocean blue! I have the regular flo, the tassel satchel and the Brsitol in ocean blue! Love ocean blue!


I have been wondering about it. Do you have a picture?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. Some bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.




That is so pretty!  I love my Flo satchels and Red is the one color I still want to get one day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Dillen navy!


 
**drool**  I have the Medium Dillen Satchel in Black (which is the size of the large Flo) and love it.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I have been wondering about it. Do you have a picture?


 
The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.


Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.


----------



## CatePNW

Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !




Yes!!!!! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 2992410




Lovely!!! That black is so clean on the Zip Zip.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.



Oh my goodness MaryBel what a beautiful collection of blue bags!


----------



## elbgrl

I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!


----------



## LittleLucy

elbgrl said:


> I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!
> 
> View attachment 2992545



I ordered this bag last Friday in the same color "as is" from the Q.  I hope it comes in good condition.  I have had "hit or miss" with "as is".    The oyster color really intrigued me this year and wanted to try a bag in this color.  I am not a grey person usually but on tv and pics I love how it seems to have a pinkish/lavender  undertone! I am glad you love your Lexie!


----------



## elbgrl

LittleLucy said:


> I ordered this bag last Friday in the same color "as is" from the Q.  I hope it comes in good condition.  I have had "hit or miss" with "as is".    The oyster color really intrigued me this year and wanted to try a bag in this color.  I am not a grey person usually but on tv and pics I love how it seems to have a pinkish/lavender  undertone! I am glad you love your Lexie!



I hope you get a good one and that you love her!  I highly recommend the oyster color and the small Lexington.  Its the perfect size for me and the straps stay so nicely on my shoulder.  The oyster color does in fact have a "hint" of pink or lavendar to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like this style hobo. Like it with the leather triangle enforcements at the corner. The mint really pops! Super cheery.




Thanks G!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!
> 
> View attachment 2992545




I'm sorry Sophie didn't work out for you, but I'm happy for you that you're loving the Lexi. I'm loving my new lavender small Lexi too!


----------



## LittleLucy

elbgrl said:


> I hope you get a good one and that you love her!  I highly recommend the oyster color and the small Lexington.  Its the perfect size for me and the straps stay so nicely on my shoulder.  The oyster color does in fact have a "hint" of pink or lavendar to me.



Thank you!  Can't wait to get her!  I also really like this tote has a slim profile/depth.  I prefer small/medium bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> The flo and dillen satchels are a bag you do not see all the time. Some bags start to look alike, but the soft satchels are just so gorgeous.
> 
> I love my small red flo. Love my other small satchels also.




I love your red Flo satchel, especially with that top. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !




I love that bag! Great picture [emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Dillen navy!




Beautiful classic color! Love it against the blue flowers. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 2992410




So cute with the charm! I carried mine today too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.




Pretty collection of ocean bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> Inspired by Sarah: Closet dive!
> Twisted strap hobo in Navy


Pretty bag! And I love your chair!!


----------



## ShariG8R

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Dillen navy!


That's one adorable bag!!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry Sophie didn't work out for you, but I'm happy for you that you're loving the Lexi. I'm loving my new lavender small Lexi too!



Thanks TB .  I sure hated to let Sophie go - it really surprised me that Lexie "won".  I bet she is gorgeous in lavender.  Have you posted a picture?


----------



## Pixie RN

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 2992410



Love Miss Zip Zip, charms are just too cute.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.


Thank you for showing the photos. I really like that color.  SO pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!!! Love it! [emoji7]




Thanks gf ! Means a lot from the queen of fashion !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 2992410




Twins! I love mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !




Twins! Such a great color!


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! Such a great color!




Thanks !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I love that bag! Great picture [emoji1]




Thanks !! [emoji7]


----------



## Nebo

Rainy day with Miss Bailey.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.


Guess I am the only one with a pebbly ocean reg flo that is really dark and not bright. Specially after patina. These bags are gorgeous,MB!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Pixie RN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better picture, it is a rich color. The sun made the first photo a bit too light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992083
> 
> 
> Pop of color today with my Violet satchel !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the beautiful flo satchels ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!
> 
> View attachment 2992545


Beautiful! I also love Lexi. Have that lilac large one, and we are twins on the wrinkle  I ironed mine a bit and trained it, but it doesnt bother me no more. 

I love the oyster color. Saw an oyster zip zip in NOLA this Saturday, very pretty color.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> The color varies a bit. What I have seen is that the pebbled ones seem more bright and vibrant.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine bags in ocean. The shopper and the Bristol are the more muted, the brightest is the reg flo and then the satchel and then the flap crossbody.


Love those blues MB!!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip satchel today. With my Maraca from Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 2992410


Classic bag, love!!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!
> 
> View attachment 2992545


I love the oyster color Rosie.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.


Nebo, you looks so cute! She is perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.


You always look so put together TM.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Guess I am the only one with a pebbly ocean reg flo that is really dark and not bright. Specially after patina. These bags are gorgeous,MB!




My ocean Flo is dark too. I've always thought it looked more denim in color. In fact if I put it and my Denim Bristol side by side they look the same to me. 

And both are smooth leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Nebo:*  every ocean Flo I have is a different color.  (Sorry I can't post pics).  The Clayton is the brightest color and  the Bristol is ok, a little less vibrant..  I also have a domed E/W Flo pocket satchel from years ago.  The color on that is a darker and dusty blue...ok, any blue is good, but this one isn't the vibrant ocean blue we crave.  I don't know what it is about the ocean blue that Dooney can't get the color consistent.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.




You are gorgeous miss Nebo!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Guess I am the only one with a pebbly ocean reg flo that is really dark and not bright. Specially after patina. These bags are gorgeous,MB!




Thanks!
That's what made me buy the flo satchel. I had the Bristol and the shopper which are not bright at all, then the tassel satchel is a bit but not as the pics I kept seeing of the flo satchel so I got the satchel and then I found the crossbody in clearance and it was one of those days that nothing else caught my name so I got it too. Well, months after getting the flo satchel, I saw another on display and I'm sure it was brighter (way brighter and prettier) than mine


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love those blues MB!!


 
Thank you Kc!


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.



That's really "purse perfection." Girl, you always look so nice and coordinated with your clothing and bags.


----------



## Pixie RN

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.



I really need one of these with all the rain and storms we've had and the rest of the week is not going to be an exception. You look so cute with Miss Bailey.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> I've been carrying my small Lexington in oyster.  I love this bag!  I ordered this and the Sophie in oyster and had to make a choice.  Well, to my surprise Sophie went back and I kept Lexie, and I could not be happier!
> 
> View attachment 2992545


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.


That looks fantastic TM! Nice ensemble. What is also great about that bag is it can be worn any time of year. Beautiful.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nylon rugby shopper tote on this rainy day !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.




Love that tote!! Is it comfortable and straps stay pretty put on the shoulders?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.




Oh my!!!! Just beautiful. Love that color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today. 

View attachment 2993843


----------



## suzannep

Stunning! Tickled pink to know I have one arriving shortly &#128522; If it's as pretty in person, I'll be tempted to buy the gray one. Oh Florentine leather addiction sigh.


----------



## suzannep

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.



Where did you find that cute handbag charm, please?


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.




This bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2993804
> 
> 
> Nylon rugby shopper tote on this rainy day !!


Great for a rainy day


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.
> 
> View attachment 2993843


Oh my gosh that is great together!!! Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.




Perfect choice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.




So pretty!  I love to see what outfit and bag you will post each time. Love it!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.




Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.




Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.




NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]


Carrying my mini Chelsea.


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271


GP, I haven't seen that yet. So cute!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271


Great picture, love the color and size of the bag! I have that key fob in the light background. It  looks so great with your bag.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.
> 
> View attachment 2993843



Love this!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.


 
Love your buckley but love your top even more! Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.
> 
> View attachment 2993843


 
Gorgeous! 
And love the polka dots/chevron combo!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271


 
Love your mini!
Twins on the fob!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2993804
> 
> 
> Nylon rugby shopper tote on this rainy day !!


So cute!  Love her!



MrsKC said:


> ]Oh my gosh that is great together!!! Love it[/B].


Thanks!  I'm really liking Dooney's Fuschia on the bags and smalls.  So vibrant and pretty.




Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> *NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]*
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271


 Thanks!  I'm really enjoying this color a lot! And I absolutely LOVE your Mini Chelsea and the bag charm is adorable too.




elbgrl said:


> Love this!


 Thanks!  Me too!




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> And love the polka dots/chevron combo!


Thanks GF!  As soon as I saw the polka dots in TJM, I knew it would be a perfect match and it is.  Love it.


----------



## elbgrl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271



Beautiful!  And cute fob too!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271


You can also post your Mini Chelsea and key chain on the thread about key fobs and charms. SO cute.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MrsKC said:


> GP, I haven't seen that yet. So cute!!





Trudysmom said:


> Great picture, love the color and size of the bag! I have that key fob in the light background. It  looks so great with your bag.





MaryBel said:


> Love your mini!
> Twins on the fob!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I'm really enjoying this color a lot! And I absolutely LOVE your Mini Chelsea and the bag charm is adorable too.





elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  And cute fob too!





Trudysmom said:


> You can also post your Mini Chelsea and key chain on the thread about key fobs and charms. SO cute.



Thanks everyone. The mini Chelsea is fun to use. I usually stuff the strap into the bag since it's not removable. I've had this bag charm for awhile but couldn't find it until after my move back in April. Buried treasure!


----------



## ShariG8R

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.


She's a stunner!! Love the contrast between the body and the trim and straps. Love the charm too!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.
> 
> View attachment 2993843




Love the colors.  I love the Gabriella shape too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Rainy day with Miss Bailey.







Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I took my new white drawstring Buckley. This leather is one of the best I have seen. Just perfection.







Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2993804
> 
> 
> Nylon rugby shopper tote on this rainy day !!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a happy Hump Day with some Fuschia Chevron and polka dots. I found the Fuschia polka dot wristlet at TJMaxx today.
> 
> View attachment 2993843







Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv your Ms Bailey! She's a great tote for the wet stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding that Buckley! It's a wow bag in any color but the white is WOW! Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, you're living it up today! This is a bold ensemble. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Carrying my mini Chelsea.
> 
> View attachment 2994271




Beautiful bags everyone!


----------



## Lynn DB

Ohhh hey PTB!! Here I am looking for the spearmint and I found your beauty again!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lynn DB said:


> Ohhh hey PTB!! Here I am looking for the spearmint and I found your beauty again!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Hey girlfriend!!! I don't think anyone here has anything in Spearmint [emoji20] but a few ladies have the Mint in different styles... Chelsea, Zip Zip, Hobo...


----------



## LittleLucy

Lynn DB said:


> Ohhh hey PTB!! Here I am looking for the spearmint and I found your beauty again!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


I have been looking for spearmint too.  I think Tatertots has a pebbled domed satchel in spearmint.


----------



## Twoboyz

Lynn DB said:


> Ohhh hey PTB!! Here I am looking for the spearmint and I found your beauty again!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Hi Lynn!  

Ivana from Facebook [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wearing my geranium zip zip today... first time.  Was inspired after hearing on Good Morning America this morning that orange is the new red this season.  

  Geranium is last years color,  a very red orange color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wearing my geranium zip zip today... first time.  Was inspired after hearing on Good Morning America this morning that orange is the new red this season.
> 
> Geranium is last years color,  a very red orange color.


 
What a great color for a spring day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Love the colors.  I love the Gabriella shape too.


 
Me too!  This is such a fun bag to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out for a day of shopping with my sister-in-law. This little cutie gets to come along for the ride. And I added the limegreen poofy fob that I just got from Amazon.

LOL, I was doing voice to text for this and you should have seen what auto correct changed poofy fob too! 

View attachment 2997843

View attachment 2997845

View attachment 2997846


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of shopping with my sister-in-law. This little cutie gets to come along for the ride. And I added the limegreen poofy fob that I just got from Amazon.
> 
> LOL, I was doing voice to text for this and you should have seen what auto correct changed poofy fob too!
> 
> View attachment 2997843
> 
> View attachment 2997845
> 
> View attachment 2997846



Hahahaha, have an idea!

You look so nice, I love this bag on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hahahaha, have an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so nice, I love this bag on you!




LOL! It definitely was not G Rated. 

Thanks!  I love how cheerful this bag is.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Perfect spring bag for a day of shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wearing my geranium zip zip today... first time.  Was inspired after hearing on Good Morning America this morning that orange is the new red this season.
> 
> Geranium is last years color,  a very red orange color.



Gorgeous pop of brightness! I love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of shopping with my sister-in-law. This little cutie gets to come along for the ride. And I added the limegreen poofy fob that I just got from Amazon.
> 
> LOL, I was doing voice to text for this and you should have seen what auto correct changed poofy fob too!
> 
> View attachment 2997843
> 
> View attachment 2997845
> 
> View attachment 2997846



So cute! I love the green poof on there and it looks great on you. I can only imagine how autoc orrect putchered that one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My first outing with Miss Willa Zip (Saffiano leather) in Oyster... I LOOOVE this bag. She's so simple and carefree. Sorry about the lighting. [emoji20]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My first outing with Miss Willa Zip (Saffiano leather) in Oyster... I LOOOVE this bag. She's so simple and carefree. Sorry about the lighting. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 2998072


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of shopping with my sister-in-law. This little cutie gets to come along for the ride. And I added the limegreen poofy fob that I just got from Amazon.
> 
> LOL, I was doing voice to text for this and you should have seen what auto correct changed poofy fob too!
> 
> View attachment 2997843
> 
> View attachment 2997845
> 
> View attachment 2997846





PcanTannedBty said:


> My first outing with Miss Willa Zip (Saffiano leather) in Oyster... I LOOOVE this bag. She's so simple and carefree. Sorry about the lighting. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 2998072


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for a day of shopping with my sister-in-law. This little cutie gets to come along for the ride. And I added the limegreen poofy fob that I just got from Amazon.
> 
> LOL, I was doing voice to text for this and you should have seen what auto correct changed poofy fob too!
> 
> View attachment 2997843
> 
> View attachment 2997845
> 
> View attachment 2997846


The poof is perfect for that cute bag! Looks great!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> My first outing with Miss Willa Zip (Saffiano leather) in Oyster... I LOOOVE this bag. She's so simple and carefree. Sorry about the lighting. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 2998072


----------



## Trudysmom

Lunch and shopping today. Took one of my double handle tote/satchels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lunch and shopping today. Took one of my double handle tote/satchels.




She compliments your outfit perfectly. Love!


----------



## immigratty

It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.




Beautiful bag girlfriend!! Bone is such a beautiful rich color. Do you find her comfortable??

You can't go wrong with an Alto! [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.


 
OMG, the domed buckle satchel is gorgeous in bone!


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.


Loving that bone, GF!!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> OMG, the domed buckle satchel is gorgeous in bone!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag girlfriend!! Bone is such a beautiful rich color. Do you find her comfortable??
> 
> You can't go wrong with an Alto! [emoji7]





MrsKC said:


> Loving that bone, GF!!



thanx so much ladies, bone is one of my fave colors and of course...NO ONE does it like Dooney


----------



## MrsKC

Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.


I saw this on my phone last night and thought it was pretty.  But now I'm on my desktop and seeing the picture full size - Wow!  This bag is stunning in Bone!



MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.


I love your whole ensemble.  Perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.




Sooo classic Dooney! I love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.


It looks great. It is raining here also.


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.



LOVING IT!! I need to get my life together and go for church. Going to my friend's church as part of her "graduation weekend of events."  I just don't have the same motivation that i have when going to my church. my pastor is AWESOME!!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw this on my phone last night and thought it was pretty.  But now I'm on my desktop and seeing the picture full size - Wow!  This bag is stunning in Bone!
> 
> 
> I love your whole ensemble.  Perfect!



thanx so much NAC. I love bone, I especially  loved it when they did bone with Crimson accents. Now I'm seeing more green accents. I think the crimson is so complimentary to the bone, moreso than green.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
View attachment 2999045

View attachment 2999047


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I agree.  I just got that lilac zip zip too.  Such a great color for spring... no matter which style.


----------



## Vicmarie

Baby pink Stanwhich today !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:* so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !




She looks great on you! Love!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !


What a great picture! Looks great.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw this on my phone last night and thought it was pretty.  But now I'm on my desktop and seeing the picture full size - Wow!  This bag is stunning in Bone!
> 
> 
> I love your whole ensemble.  Perfect!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo classic Dooney! I love it!!





Trudysmom said:


> It looks great. It is raining here also.



Thanks ladies! I hope you have had a great Sunday!


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> LOVING IT!! I need to get my life together and go for church. Going to my friend's church as part of her "graduation weekend of events."  I just don't have the same motivation that i have when going to my church. my pastor is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much NAC. I love bone, I especially  loved it when they did bone with Crimson accents. Now I'm seeing more green accents. I think the crimson is so complimentary to the bone, moreso than green.


I know what you mean IG, it was a great service today


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
> View attachment 2999045
> 
> View attachment 2999047


There is nothing like that lilac, is there? Love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !


Oh your pink stanwich, be still my heart, you look great!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !




Stunning V... I love anything black and white. And that bag is perfect!!!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.


Beautiful color for this bag. I got ocean blue for my bff, she loves her domed satchel.



MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.


 Classic, cant go wrong.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
> View attachment 2999045
> 
> View attachment 2999047


 Its beautiful in zip zip!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !


I loveeee this bag. My bff has it and Ill carry it around her house, lol. Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday. 
View attachment 2999717

View attachment 2999718


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718


Perfect and Happy Monday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Perfect and Happy Monday!




Thanks! I really love this color, it makes me smile just to look at it.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718


A great color, so pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !


 

Gorgeous, both of you!
Love your dress!


----------



## MaryBel

My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!


Love it MB, great for summer and light weight!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
> View attachment 2999045
> 
> View attachment 2999047



Oh my goodness how beautiful is this!  And the fob is perfect.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718


Seriously beautiful !


MaryBel said:


> My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!



Love this, it's so cute!


----------



## elbgrl

immigratty said:


> It's graduation season, this afternoon I was out with the domed satchel in bone, tonight, I'll have an Alto, haven't decided which one just yet.





MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !



Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love it MB, great for summer and light weight!




Thanks Kc!
It's light weight but because of the size, I load it up.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love this, it's so cute!




Thank you Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718




Cute set! Love that color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!




So cute and colorful!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718




Love it and it looks fantastic with those accessories.  Enjoy it!  I know I enjoy just looking at the pictures.


----------



## immigratty

elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!



thx


----------



## NinaBinaXO

Today, I'll be carrying my DB 1975 Vanessa Satchel!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718


This is so pretty! I love the zip wristlets. May I ask what do you keep in them?



MaryBel said:


> My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!



So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
> View attachment 2999045
> 
> View attachment 2999047


 
Love it!
And I agree, the fob is perfect with it! Need to get mine out!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.
> View attachment 2999717
> 
> View attachment 2999718




So pretty! Love the mint!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and colorful!




Thank you GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Raspberry Florentine out to lunch today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Florentine out to lunch today.


 


Sigh........


----------



## MrsKC

Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .




Love her! Such a neutral color that you can wear with just about anything. Glad you enjoyed her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Florentine out to lunch today.




Sooo pretty! I love that shade of red/pink. Looks great with your outfit too!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



love that color!! beautiful purse


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love her! Such a neutral color that you can wear with just about anything. Glad you enjoyed her today.





immigratty said:


> love that color!! beautiful purse



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Drizzle today,  so I wore my hot pink pebbled leather zip zip.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .


 
So pretty!
Love the outfit too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



Classic bag, and color and she looks great on you. Love it.


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



Beautiful bag! You carry it very well.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My first outing with Miss Willa Zip (Saffiano leather) in Oyster... I LOOOVE this bag. She's so simple and carefree. Sorry about the lighting. [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 2998072


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Drizzle today,  so I wore my hot pink pebbled leather zip zip.



Perfect bag to brighten a rainy day!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



Love the whole look KC! Shelby is such a stylish bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Florentine out to lunch today.



You look great! Love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ladies I can't remember if I have posted this one recently.  Back in the Harrison Hobo for church.  Matches great and it is raining.  ....the pic is fuzzy? ??   Not sure why.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel. This is such a great color on this bag. I love it.
> View attachment 2999045
> 
> View attachment 2999047





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2999159
> 
> 
> Baby pink Stanwhich today !



I'm trying to catch up. Beautiful bags everyone.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).

Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...


----------



## elbgrl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178



Beautiful bag Pix!  Congratulations to your daughter and you on your puppy!:doggie:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a Mint Chelsea Monday.


The more I see Mint, the more I love it! Is this a mini Chelsea?



MaryBel said:


> My quadretto dover tote has been out since the weekend! Love it!



No wonder, it's beautiful! I love the pastel against the warm tones of the leather.



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Florentine out to lunch today.







MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



She looks great (and so do you!). Like the COACH loafers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178


 
That is so classy, classic and beautiful. Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> *The more I see Mint, the more I love it! Is this a mini Chelsea?*
> 
> No wonder, it's beautiful! I love the pastel against the warm tones of the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks great (and so do you!). Like the COACH loafers.


 
GP - this is the regular size Chelsea.  I love everything about this bag. The Mint color is so pretty (and I believe it is the same as the Aqua from last year. I have the pebbled Dome Satchel from QVC in Aqua and it's the same color as my Mint Chelsea.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GP:*  hide your handbags and shoes with a new puppy in the house.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178


Pretty bag!


----------



## TaterTots

My Dooney for today! Still loving the Saffiano Leather.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178




She's gorgeous!  This leather looks so delicious


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> My Dooney for today! Still loving the Saffiano Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003408


 
So pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178




She beautiful... Black is so rich in Florentine. Congrats to your daughter on her accomplishment. Congrats on your new puppy too.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GP:*  hide your handbags and shoes with a new puppy in the house.  http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/which-dooney-are-you-carrying-today-903973-34.html




For sure! I keep my bags in a safe place. 



Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag!







TaterTots said:


> She's gorgeous!  This leather looks so delicious





PcanTannedBty said:


> She beautiful... Black is so rich in Florentine. Congrats to your daughter on her accomplishment. Congrats on your new puppy too.



Thank you everyone! Very proud of my daughter and catching up on episodes of the Dog Whisper (lol).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> My Dooney for today! Still loving the Saffiano Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003408



I love the Saffiano leather. Your girl is a beauty! I have the black hobo in Saffiano leather and it's my favorite bag to carry into the office.


----------



## RozEnix

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178


oooooo, nice. 

Puppies!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the Saffiano leather. Your girl is a beauty! I have the black hobo in Saffiano leather and it's my favorite bag to carry into the office.




I love the Dooney's Saffiano. It feels so nice.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> Love the outfit too!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Classic bag, and color and she looks great on you. Love it.





Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag! You carry it very well.



Thank you ladies


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> You look great! Love that color.





Twoboyz said:


> I'm trying to catch up. Beautiful bags everyone.



Thank you TB, I am catching up too .


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been a busy week. My daughter had her graduation ceremony on Monday (Masters in Secondary Ed.) and tomorrow I'm picking up a new puppy in Philly so getting ready for that life-changing event (lol).
> 
> Today I'm carry this lovely Flo East-West...
> 
> View attachment 3003178


Beautiful GP, gongrats on the graduation and the puppy!!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> My Dooney for today! Still loving the Saffiano Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003408


TT, glad you love her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Friday is gonna be all about Chestnut Bristol. 
View attachment 3003889

View attachment 3003891


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> TT, glad you love her!



Thanks KC!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Ms Shelby Shopper has held up pretty good for her first outing .



This color combo is just lovely!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Friday is gonna be all about Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 3003889
> 
> View attachment 3003891



The Bristol is just stunning in Chestnut.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Friday is gonna be all about Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 3003889
> 
> View attachment 3003891


Love that bag and the color. SO pretty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

An oldie, but a beauty.....


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> An oldie, but a beauty.....


A beautiful bag and color.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> An oldie, but a beauty.....




Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> An oldie, but a beauty.....




Gorgeous. Love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> An oldie, but a beauty.....


Gorgeous bag and pic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.




Very nice !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.




Hey stranger!  So pretty!  Love it!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.


 
They are just gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  love your ostrich d/s and wallet.  I carried the ostrich in the same color yesterday.  Mine is a satchel with 2 front zipper pockets (old Dillen style)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Very nice !!


  Thanks, Vic!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hey stranger!  So pretty!  Love it!


 Hey girly!!  Thanks.



TaterTots said:


> They are just gorgeous!


  Thank you, TT!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  love your ostrich d/s and wallet.  I carried the ostrich in the same color yesterday.  Mine is a satchel with 2 front zipper pockets (old Dillen style)


  Hey LJ!!  I have been on a purse diet so not around TPF much lately.     I just love the ostrich and I'll bet yours is equally gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762



That looks so pretty, you did a great job tying that scarf.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> That looks so pretty, you did a great job tying that scarf.


 
Thanks!  I've been trying to find different ways of wearing them on the bag other than just a bow.


----------



## LittleLucy

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762



Love the scarf with your Janine!


----------



## TaterTots

LittleLucy said:


> Love the scarf with your Janine!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.


What a lovely pair! So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762


A lovely photo. The scarf and bag look great!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> A lovely photo. The scarf and bag look great!




Thanks so much TM!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.


 
Gorgeous set Sarah!
Congrats on finding the matching wallet!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.




This bag is so stunning in Ocean and with your outfit. The flower pic is just beautiful as well.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762


 
So pretty! Love the scarf too!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.




Love your outfit and your pics!


----------



## Vicmarie

Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !


You guys are the snazziest dressers I've seen at a bowling alley.....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.



I like this style the more I see it.  Funny how that happens!  While I always enjoyed seeing your pictures of this style, I never thought it was one for me.  Now I am really thinking otherwise.  I also didn't know it came with a long shoulder strap until I saw the bags on eBay.  I'm sure it's easier to carry with the generous size handles, but I do like having a shoulder strap for backup.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> I like this style the more I see it.  Funny how that happens!  While I always enjoyed seeing your pictures of this style, I never thought it was one for me.  Now I am really thinking otherwise.  I also didn't know it came with a long shoulder strap until I saw the bags on eBay.  I'm sure it's easier to carry with the generous size handles, but I do like having a shoulder strap for backup.


Yes, there is a shoulder strap. I just never use them. This bag is so nice and it always stands up so pretty. I guess they aren't made any more.


----------



## Vicmarie

CatePNW said:


> You guys are the snazziest dressers I've seen at a bowling alley.....LOL!




Lol ! Really ?! 
Friday's are the days I can actually get ready and wear anything else besides yoga pants . So I take full advantage lol


----------



## elbgrl

Carried light blue patent zip zip today.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally bought the wallet to go with my tan ostrich DS; I've been carrying them all week.





TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762





Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !



Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !



She looks great on you too!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Love the scarf too!



Thanks MB! The Jade color in the scarf perfectly matched the color of the bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  your light blue patent zip zip is very elegant looking.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !



This is a beautiful beautiful bag Vic!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Carried light blue patent zip zip today.
> View attachment 3005028



I love everything about this bag. The Zip Zip is so perfect and that Light Blue color is just amazing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Carried light blue patent zip zip today.
> View attachment 3005028




So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762




What a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and errands today. I took a photo of my new Ocean Blue satchel with some flowers.




That is stunning!  You have such beautiful bags. I love to see what you lost each day.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beauty!


 
Thanks NAC!!


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> Going with the Patent Leather Janine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004762


LOVE LOVE LOVE the scarf!!! You have to share your tying technique!!


----------



## TaterTots

ShariG8R said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the scarf!!! You have to share your tying technique!!




It's really simple!  I'll to some pictures of step by step this weekend and post them


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> It's really simple!  I'll to some pictures of step by step this weekend and post them


Thank you!!!


----------



## TaterTots

ShariG8R said:


> Thank you!!!




Your welcome!


----------



## elbgrl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  your light blue patent zip zip is very elegant looking.





TaterTots said:


> I love everything about this bag. The Zip Zip is so perfect and that Light Blue color is just amazing.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so behind on the forum. I just wanted to stop in and say gorgeous bags everyone!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> The Bristol is just stunning in Chestnut.


Thanks TT!  I've only conditioned her once, but she has darkened so nicely.



Trudysmom said:


> Love that bag and the color. SO pretty.


 Thanks TM! This bag style is a favorite for me and the chestnut color is just so rich.  I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !




Ooooh V.... She's looks beautiful on you, especially with your outfit. I knew she would look great on you. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## elbgrl

Today DB 75 Multi Satchel


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Today DB 75 Multi Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3005931




Twins! I love this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !


 
It looks awesome on you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Carried light blue patent zip zip today.
> View attachment 3005028


 
Gorgeous! 
Love the pic too! So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Today DB 75 Multi Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3005931


 
Another beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Today DB 75 Multi Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3005931



She looks so happy, Rosie!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  the multi says 'spring is here'.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! I love this bag!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love the pic too! So pretty!





MaryBel said:


> Another beauty!





MiaBorsa said:


> She looks so happy, Rosie!!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  the multi says 'spring is here'.



Thanks ladies!  She is a happy spring bag!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Today DB 75 Multi Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3005931




I love this Satchel. It's my favorite signature piece I own. She goes perfect with everything !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going out for supper later and taking Seafoam Greta for her first outing. 

Posting yesterday's reveal pic, but y'all get the idea, lol. 

View attachment 3006282


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3004963
> View attachment 3004965
> 
> 
> Oyster Willa today ! I'm loving it so far !



Gorgeous! You look so lovely!

Also admiring your Longchamp LP


----------



## Glitter_pixie

elbgrl said:


> Carried light blue patent zip zip today.
> View attachment 3005028



That's so feminine. Very pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going out for supper later and taking Seafoam Greta for her first outing.
> 
> Posting yesterday's reveal pic, but y'all get the idea, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3006282



NAC, loving all these minty Dooneys of yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Today DB 75 Multi Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3005931




A lovely bouquet of flowers and DB's! So cute [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going out for supper later and taking Seafoam Greta for her first outing.
> 
> Posting yesterday's reveal pic, but y'all get the idea, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3006282




Such a pretty color! I hope you had a nice supper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> NAC, loving all these minty Dooneys of yours!


Thanks GP! My favorite color!



Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty color! I hope you had a nice supper.


 I agree TB - such a cheerful and happy color.  Thanks - we took my FIL for some Chinese food.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GP! My favorite color!
> 
> 
> I agree TB - such a cheerful and happy color.  Thanks - we took my FIL for some Chinese food.




Yum!


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with hubby and took my turquoise pocket satchel. I use this bag a lot. Love the color.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby and took my turquoise pocket satchel. I use this bag a lot. Love the color.




So beautiful!! And love that it matched your pants.


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby and took my turquoise pocket satchel. I use this bag a lot. Love the color.



Beautiful color!

Love that it matches your pants perfectly!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby and took my turquoise pocket satchel. I use this bag a lot. Love the color.




I can see why you do! This would be my favorite too! Looks great with your outfit


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with hubby and took my turquoise pocket satchel. I use this bag a lot. Love the color.




Lovin the Pocket Satchel! That color is TDF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out for some shopping with the Hubs on this rainy Memorial Day. 

Sutton Sydney Satchel is loaded and ready to roll. 
View attachment 3008032

View attachment 3008034


----------



## Trudysmom

NAC, have a good day with your lovely bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> NAC, have a good day with your lovely bag!




Thanks Trudysmom! I will get to go to Dillards and Belk while we are out and about. Pray for my wallet, lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for some shopping with the Hubs on this rainy Memorial Day.
> 
> Sutton Sydney Satchel is loaded and ready to roll.
> View attachment 3008032
> 
> View attachment 3008034



If you see any great deals on this bag, please let me know.  I have her sister (the Hampshire), and am really wanting the satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> If you see any great deals on this bag, please let me know.  I have her sister (the Hampshire), and am really wanting the satchel.




It's weird, but I don't think I've seen this one in any of my  local stores. But I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## NurseB21

Medium Florentine Satchel in Taupe. She's a real workhorse! Survived rain, snow and a red wine spill at a winery...haven't pre-treated or conditioned...yet!


----------



## Nebo

Miss Oyster Zip Zip. Beautiful gray with pinky undertones.


----------



## Trudysmom

NurseB21 said:


> Medium Florentine Satchel in Taupe. She's a real workhorse! Survived rain, snow and a red wine spill at a winery...haven't pre-treated or conditioned...yet!


Still looks great! Love that style!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Miss Oyster Zip Zip. Beautiful gray with pinky undertones.


A pretty, soft color.


----------



## NurseB21

Love that color! The logo lock in Oyster is on my wish list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NurseB21 said:


> Medium Florentine Satchel in Taupe. She's a real workhorse! Survived rain, snow and a red wine spill at a winery...haven't pre-treated or conditioned...yet!


So, so pretty!



Nebo said:


> Miss Oyster Zip Zip. Beautiful gray with pinky undertones.


I keep looking at this bag in the Oyster and I have a feeling I'm about to cave......  So pretty!


----------



## LittleLucy

Nebo said:


> Miss Oyster Zip Zip. Beautiful gray with pinky undertones.



Bag twins   I love the oyster with the honey color trim, it pops!


----------



## joce01

Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.


A beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.




I saw your bag and was like " I need that !!" 
Low and behind I already have Crimson .. But something about yours looks so much deeper [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.



Twins!!  Crimson Flo is one of my faves, and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## joce01

Thank you ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I saw your bag and was like " I need that !!"
> Low and behind I already have Crimson .. But something about yours looks so much deeper [emoji7][emoji7]




I agree hers just looks so much richer. Beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.




Her color is KILLER AMAZING!!


----------



## TaterTots

NurseB21 said:


> Medium Florentine Satchel in Taupe. She's a real workhorse! Survived rain, snow and a red wine spill at a winery...haven't pre-treated or conditioned...yet!


 
She's gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.





TaterTots said:


> Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209



What a couple of beauties!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> What a couple of beauties!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209




Twins! The color on this bag is just so vibrant and pretty, I love it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  I love the violet Flo.  I bought mine right after you did.


----------



## Vicmarie

Breaking in my mini today !


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the gorgeous bags out!


I'm still carrying my cabbage rose E/W shopper in navy. Here she is from her reveal pic. She now looks the same just sans the wrapping paper


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !


Love all your bags in the storage. Mini looks great on you.


----------



## NurseB21

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !


So cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !


Your new mini is adorable!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags out!
> 
> 
> I'm still carrying my cabbage rose E/W shopper in navy. Here she is from her reveal pic. She now looks the same just sans the wrapping paper


That is a pretty bag and I love the colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.




Gorgeous! Twins! This is probably my favorite color in florentine. I think there are different shades of Crimson in the satchels. Mine is a deep deep dark reddish brown. Others have ones a little lighter more toward a red. My Crimson Stanwich is a lighter red then my small flo satchel. Yours looks like it's going more to the darker toward brown color. I'm not sure if they patina or not. I think if mine did I probably wouldn't even notice. 



TaterTots said:


> Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209




I'm so jelly! I called the outlet the other day and they are all gone, except for QVC and I'm not at the point where I want to pay full price. It's so gorgeous!! I am getting my violet fix with my Kingston though. [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !




The mini is so cute! You look great [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags out!
> 
> 
> I'm still carrying my cabbage rose E/W shopper in navy. Here she is from her reveal pic. She now looks the same just sans the wrapping paper




So cute!! I love that color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554


Very pretty bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209


TT!!!! It looks so pretty. I am not brave enough to get that color but you gals are wearing down.
Perhaps in the future.


----------



## RozEnix

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3009542
> 
> 
> Decided to use my crimson cutie today after not using her for awhile. She looks darker, I can't remember if crimson was one to patina or not.


Drool. I broke down and bought this on QVC over the holiday weekend since they had easy pay. Glad I did, she is gorgeous


----------



## RozEnix

tatertots said:


> taking violet flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209


wow


----------



## ShariG8R

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554


Very pretty and classy!


----------



## ShariG8R

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !


Adorable bag, and I'm drooling over your closet!!!


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> TT!!!! It looks so pretty. I am not brave enough to get that color but you gals are wearing down.
> Perhaps in the future.


Ha ha me too. I usually go with dark or neutral colors but that violet keeps calling me.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554


Will you ladies stop! LOL. I keep putting this on my wish list and deleting it. I usually go for 2 handled bags so I am wondering, is it easy to get in and out of the logo lock? I am concerned it may be a bit of a chore to reach inside with the one strap.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Taking Violet Flo out for a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010209




Beautiful!!! She looks so cute with the puff ball.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554




OMG TB!! She's beautiful and I love the outfit. Now, I want a white one. Sighing!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz:*  I don't have this logo lock,  but I have other Dooney handbags in the same design with the same lock.  I find it a pain to open the lock and flip it over to the back to get into the bag.  I don't like flap bags either or those with buckles on the front.  I love the look of the logo lock,  but the style drives me crazy.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz:*  I don't have this logo lock,  but I have other Dooney handbags in the same design with the same lock.  I find it a pain to open the lock and flip it over to the back to get into the bag.  I don't like flap bags either or those with buckles on the front.  I love the look of the logo lock,  but the style drives me crazy.


Thanks. I do have an older one with 2 straps and is easy to get into. The one strap to me is questionable but like you said I love the look.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.




Thanks T! [emoji4]



ShariG8R said:


> Very pretty and classy!




Thanks Shari! [emoji4]



RozEnix said:


> Will you ladies stop! LOL. I keep putting this on my wish list and deleting it. I usually go for 2 handled bags so I am wondering, is it easy to get in and out of the logo lock? I am concerned it may be a bit of a chore to reach inside with the one strap.




Thanks Roz! Haha, I know what you mean Roz! Red, teal, navy, elephant, etc...have been in and out of my cart several times. Lol. 

I personally don't find it to be a problem because the bag opens so nice and wide that it is really easy to get in and out of. I think it's such an easy bag. It's comfortable too, for its size. They have had many colors in as is lately. It's always fun to get one for $100 less. [emoji6]



PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG TB!! She's beautiful and I love the outfit. Now, I want a white one. Sighing!!!




Thanks Pcan!  Lol! Every time I see your red one I think the same!  [emoji1] I also think I need the oyster or the elephant. [emoji6]


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! The color on this bag is just so vibrant and pretty, I love it.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love the violet Flo.  I bought mine right after you did.




YES!  Flo in Violet is electric!  LOL! And yes LJ I do remember we both got ours right around the same time.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !




Looks great!  The more and more I see the mini the more and more I love her.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so jelly! I called the outlet the other day and they are all gone, except for QVC and I'm not at the point where I want to pay full price. It's so gorgeous!! I am getting my violet fix with my Kingston though. [emoji4]




That's a bummer you couldn't find one. But your Kingston is TDF!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554




She's just beautiful TB!  Such a Bright White.  Very summery.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> TT!!!! It looks so pretty. I am not brave enough to get that color but you gals are wearing down.
> Perhaps in the future.




Thanks YD!  I'm a total color freak. I like to look at all my bags and think ..... Skittles!!!


----------



## TaterTots

RozEnix said:


> Ha ha me too. I usually go with dark or neutral colors but that violet keeps calling me.




She's an AMAZING color!  You both should really go for it!!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! She looks so cute with the puff ball.




Thanks Pcan...


----------



## accessorygirl2

Oyster Willa debut today


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  I love color too.  I can never understand why some ladies go ga ga for neutral colors... not me.  Each to their own.  They are probably much more classic than I am.  But so be it,  I like the pop of a pretty color handbag. 

  I have neutral color handbags too,  but it's the bright color handbags that make my heart sing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love color too.  I can never understand why some ladies go ga ga for neutral colors... not me.  Each to their own.  They are probably much more classic than I am.  But so be it,  I like the pop of a pretty color handbag.
> 
> I have neutral color handbags too,  but it's the *bright color handbags that make my heart sing.*


 
Me too LJ


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3010381
> 
> 
> Breaking in my mini today !


How cute!  Mini looks great on you!





MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags out!
> I'm still carrying my cabbage rose E/W shopper in navy. Here she is from her reveal pic. She now looks the same just sans the wrapping paper


I love this pattern in the Navy - so pretty!





Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554




What a fresh and pretty ensemble!  The white looks great on you - and I love how your phone case coordinates.  Perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz:*  I don't have this logo lock,  but I have other Dooney handbags in the same design with the same lock.  I find it a pain to open the lock and flip it over to the back to get into the bag.  I don't like flap bags either or those with buckles on the front.  I love the look of the logo lock,  but the style drives me crazy.


 


+1  I love how the bags look, but I know that very feature would drive me crazy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3011235
> 
> Oyster Willa debut today


 
And what a beautiful debut it is!  So pretty!


----------



## accessorygirl2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And what a beautiful debut it is!  So pretty!




Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## Nebo

Oyster zip zip


----------



## LittleLucy

TaterTots said:


> Thanks YD!  I'm a total color freak. I like to look at all my bags and think ..... Skittles!!!



  I love it Skittles!  Love colors, just makes me happy!


----------



## LittleLucy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love color too.  I can never understand why some ladies go ga ga for neutral colors... not me.  Each to their own.  They are probably much more classic than I am.  But so be it,  I like the pop of a pretty color handbag.
> 
> I have neutral color handbags too,  but it's the bright color handbags that make my heart sing.



  Same way lavender junkie!  I just went out of my comfort zone and bought a neutral (oyster)!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip


Very nice bag.


----------



## Neener1991

Carrying this beauty I received for Valentine's Day.  This makes me  .


----------



## Trudysmom

Neener1991 said:


> Carrying this beauty I received for Valentine's Day.  This makes me  .


Saw this in a store, really pretty and the zipper is great too. So colorful.


----------



## Neener1991

Trudysmom said:


> Saw this in a store, really pretty and the zipper is great too. So colorful.



I REALLY  love this bag for color and size.  I wish I got the matching wallet and that's hard to find now.  This is THE perfect summer bag for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip




Oh my...... I keep looking at this color in the zip zip and I know I'm going to end up getting one eventually.....  


Oyster looks great on you and with your outfit - love it!



Neener1991 said:


> Carrying this beauty I received for Valentine's Day.  This makes me  .


 
Love!  Fresh and colorful - perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## TaterTots

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3011235
> 
> Oyster Willa debut today


 
Willa is just stunning in Oyster.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love color too.  I can never understand why some ladies go ga ga for neutral colors... not me.  Each to their own.  They are probably much more classic than I am.  But so be it,  I like the pop of a pretty color handbag.
> 
> I have neutral color handbags too,  but it's the bright color handbags that make my heart sing.


 
We are SO alike!  I've got to have my color.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip


 
Just gorgeous Nebo!  And super cute outfit!


----------



## TaterTots

LittleLucy said:


> I love it Skittles!  Love colors, just makes me happy!


 
Totally 1000%!!


----------



## TaterTots

Neener1991 said:


> Carrying this beauty I received for Valentine's Day.  This makes me  .


 
I so love the multicolored 1975 in White..  one of my all time favorites!!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554



Darling you look amazing!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shari! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roz! Haha, I know what you mean Roz! Red, teal, navy, elephant, etc...have been in and out of my cart several times. Lol.
> 
> I personally don't find it to be a problem because the bag opens so nice and wide that it is really easy to get in and out of. I think it's such an easy bag. It's comfortable too, for its size. They have had many colors in as is lately. It's always fun to get one for $100 less. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan!  Lol! Every time I see your red one I think the same!  [emoji1] I also think I need the oyster or the elephant. [emoji6]




Yes!!! You can't go wrong with either of those colors.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554




This bag looks perfect on you.  I love the photo too!  Very creative.  [emoji3]


----------



## Suzwhat

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3011235
> 
> Oyster Willa debut today




Be still my [emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## Suzwhat

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip




Love it!  Sigh...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip




Nice!!! You could rock a plastic bag filled with stones. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Friday is gonna be a bit Minty around here. 
View attachment 3011899


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Friday is gonna be a bit Minty around here.
> View attachment 3011899


Super pretty and minty! Love the bags!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]




Great photo! Looks like a Dooney postcard. : ) 

This bag screams "I'm beautiful and classy and all ready for summer!"


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Finally getting this one out for the first time. Yes I waited until after Memorial Day... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3010554


Very nice ensemble TB. Looks so crisp. The white bag is the perfect accessory.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Friday is gonna be a bit Minty around here.
> View attachment 3011899


Such a pretty set. Great pieces and color!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> That's a bummer you couldn't find one. But your Kingston is TDF!!!




Thanks TT! So why don't I feel satisfied! Lol! I think many of us find ourselves asking that question. Lol! 



TaterTots said:


> She's just beautiful TB!  Such a Bright White.  Very summery.




Thanks TT! I'm loving the white. I'm on day two of carrying her! I hope you're loving your beautiful Sky still. [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a fresh and pretty ensemble!  The white looks great on you - and I love how your phone case coordinates.  Perfect.



Thanks NAC! This is my favorite phone case. [emoji4]





Nebo said:


> Darling you look amazing!




Thanks Nebo! 



Suzwhat said:


> This bag looks perfect on you.  I love the photo too!  Very creative.  [emoji3]




Thanks Suz! I, loving this Pic Collage App. It's so fun! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice ensemble TB. Looks so crisp. The white bag is the perfect accessory.




Thanks YD! I am really embracing this white bag. I was a little squeamish at first but now I love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3011235
> 
> Oyster Willa debut today




Beautiful! This oyster Willa is becoming quite the popular girl around here! I love it. [emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Oyster zip zip




Just beautiful Nebo! I love the outfit. [emoji4] I just love this little satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> Carrying this beauty I received for Valentine's Day.  This makes me  .




So cute! Such great leather on that bag...and of course the colors. So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Friday is gonna be a bit Minty around here.
> View attachment 3011899




Nothing like getting fresh on a Friday!! Lol! [emoji15] love that color and the accessories are perfect! Happy Friday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH Longchamp Le Pliage and my Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.


----------



## RozEnix

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH Longchamp Le Pliage and my Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.
> 
> View attachment 3012302


Two for the price of one. Well maybe. Nice combo


----------



## gatorgirl07

Carrying my crimson.medium  Florentine satchel for a school field trip to the telescope.  It doesn't really match, but it's one of my favs


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Super pretty and minty! Love the bags!!!


 Thanks!  Me too!  The whole set just makes me smile.




YankeeDooney said:


> Such a pretty set. Great pieces and color!


Thanks!  I think this is one of my favorites.  But that changes on a daily basis, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Nothing like getting fresh on a Friday!! Lol! [emoji15] love that color and the accessories are perfect! Happy Friday!


Thanks!!  Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried two bags this morning to run out to get my car inspected. My Moss 1623 MSH Longchamp Le Pliage and my Florentine Med. Russell Tote, which carried my work computer.
> 
> View attachment 3012302


Love both of them.  And they both go well together. 



gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my crimson.medium  Florentine satchel for a school field trip to the telescope.  It doesn't really match, but it's one of my favs


 I think Miss Crimson is perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Vicmarie

Today !!


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my crimson.medium  Florentine satchel for a school field trip to the telescope.  It doesn't really match, but it's one of my favs


Great picture and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3012873
> 
> 
> Today !!


Looks so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my crimson.medium  Florentine satchel for a school field trip to the telescope.  It doesn't really match, but it's one of my favs




Oooh she's beautiful! I think Crimson is a neutral that goes with everything.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3012873
> 
> 
> Today !!




Cute cute and cute! Bone is so beautiful in Flo.


----------



## Nebo

Such pretty bags are out and about today, ladies!

Im keeping it casual over here for a movie date. Miss Taupe. She has patinaed beautifully. Now she is quite milk chocolate, and those mushroomy undertones are not as visible.


----------



## Nebo

In the sun.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> In the sun.




I always drool over your taupe !! Gorgeous !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Such pretty bags are out and about today, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Im keeping it casual over here for a movie date. Miss Taupe. She has patinaed beautifully. Now she is quite milk chocolate, and those mushroomy undertones are not as visible.




I always drool over her too!!! Yes, she almost looks chestnut. Still very beautiful. Hope you had fun at the movies. [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> In the sun.


A gorgeous bag&#8230;..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3012873
> 
> 
> Today !!




Gorgeous!  (And twins!)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RozEnix said:


> Two for the price of one. Well maybe. Nice combo







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love both of them.  And they both go well together.




Thank you ladies! It was fun to carry both of these. The med. Russell is not a light bag to carry but the leather is smooth, yet sturdy. It's the perfect tote to use when you want to keep something upright and protected.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my crimson.medium  Florentine satchel for a school field trip to the telescope.  It doesn't really match, but it's one of my favs




Oh I think it's a good match. You look so pretty!
[/QUOTE]





Nebo said:


> Such pretty bags are out and about today, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Im keeping it casual over here for a movie date. Miss Taupe. She has patinaed beautifully. Now she is quite milk chocolate, and those mushroomy undertones are not as visible.




She's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Such pretty bags are out and about today, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Im keeping it casual over here for a movie date. Miss Taupe. She has patinaed beautifully. Now she is quite milk chocolate, and those mushroomy undertones are not as visible.




I love when you post pics of Taupe Flo. She is just gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with fuchsia Chevron Gabriela. 
View attachment 3013665


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with fuchsia Chevron Gabriela.
> View attachment 3013665


Pretty bag, have a nice day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag, have a nice day.




Thanks! You too!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love color too.  I can never understand why some ladies go ga ga for neutral colors... not me.  Each to their own.  They are probably much more classic than I am.  But so be it,  I like the pop of a pretty color handbag.
> 
> I have neutral color handbags too,  but *it's the bright color handbags that make my heart sing*.


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me too LJ


 
Me three, especially if they are blue!


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the gorgeous bags that have been out this week!


I'm carrying my chevron Gabriella too. She's been loaded for a couple of days and finally had a chance to go out today. We did a quick outlet run and then lunch and a trip to ikea.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags that have been out this week!
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my chevron Gabriella too. She's been loaded for a couple of days and finally had a chance to go out today. We did a quick outlet run and then lunch and a trip to ikea.




Lovely!  Anything good from the outlet?


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with fuchsia Chevron Gabriela.
> View attachment 3013665



I almost bought this bag when I got my Olivia satchel.  The only thing keeping me was the zipper


----------



## RozEnix

First day out shopping after the new knee. She was great, nice and light to use with a cane. Of course I had to stop at Macy's, they had some cute accessories I just had to get, especially since they were on sale. A lavender pebble slim wallet and  a lavender pebble small flap wallet. Then I had to order a lavender pebble Willa on Q to match. I should have stayed home.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I almost bought this bag when I got my Olivia satchel.  The only thing keeping me was the zipper


 
Uh oh.  Was the zipper sticky?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz;*  Glad you were able to get out and about.  You did very well on your first shopping trip.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> First day out shopping after the new knee. She was great, nice and light to use with a cane. Of course I had to stop at Macy's, they had some cute accessories I just had to get, especially since they were on sale. A lavender pebble slim wallet and  a lavender pebble small flap wallet. Then I had to order a lavender pebble Willa on Q to match. I should have stayed home.




She's a cutie! Glad you are able to get out and about now. Your lavender accessories sound wonderful. And of course you had to order a matching bag. You didn't think any of us would tell you differently? LOL. 

We don't even have to leave home to spend money. LOL 

Looking forward to your reveal pics.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a cutie! Glad you are able to get out and about now. Your lavender accessories sound wonderful. And of course you had to order a matching bag. You didn't think any of us would tell you differently? LOL.
> 
> We don't even have to leave home to spend money. LOL
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal pics.


I know, hitting the OK button on the TV remote is dangerous. I hope the Q order is OK, that lavender Pebble Willa would be perfect with my little gems.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ready to have lunch and a much needed girls afternoon with my youngest sister. 

Cognac Croco Chelsea is ready for it all. (another recent tjmaxx find) 

View attachment 3014819

View attachment 3014821


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out with Miss Bone Flo today at the mall...


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ready to have lunch and a much needed girls afternoon with my youngest sister.
> 
> Cognac Croco Chelsea is ready for it all. (another recent tjmaxx find)
> 
> View attachment 3014819
> 
> View attachment 3014821


Great bag. Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone Flo today at the mall...
> 
> View attachment 3014968


Pretty flo!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone Flo today at the mall...
> 
> View attachment 3014968




Love!  She looks great on you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> First day out shopping after the new knee. She was great, nice and light to use with a cane. Of course I had to stop at Macy's, they had some cute accessories I just had to get, especially since they were on sale. A lavender pebble slim wallet and  a lavender pebble small flap wallet. Then I had to order a lavender pebble Willa on Q to match. I should have stayed home.



Darling bag!   I'm glad you were able to get out and about!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ready to have lunch and a much needed girls afternoon with my youngest sister.
> 
> Cognac Croco Chelsea is ready for it all. (another recent tjmaxx find)
> 
> View attachment 3014819
> 
> View attachment 3014821



Love that croco!   Have fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone Flo today at the mall...
> 
> View attachment 3014968



Awesome!   Looks perfect with that outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Great bag. Hope you have a nice time.




Thanks!  I always have fun with my littlest sister. LOL. She's not so little, she's 6 feet tall.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Going out to lunch with my vintage carrier!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NicoleAngelina said:


> Going out to lunch with my vintage carrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015041




Nice!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NicoleAngelina said:


> Going out to lunch with my vintage carrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015041


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> First day out shopping after the new knee. She was great, nice and light to use with a cane. Of course I had to stop at Macy's, they had some cute accessories I just had to get, especially since they were on sale. A lavender pebble slim wallet and  a lavender pebble small flap wallet. Then I had to order a lavender pebble Willa on Q to match. I should have stayed home.


That is a darling bag and pretty color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Uh oh.  Was the zipper sticky?



Not sticky, but when I put things in it, the zippers bunch.  That drives me crazy


----------



## TaterTots

Everyone's bags for the weekend have been just gorgeous !!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags ladies. I have been hanging with Zip zip oyster all weekend


----------



## NicoleAngelina

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice!!







Trudysmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!




Thank you!!  was my mother's a VERY long time ago (over 20 years ago!!) and I was lucky enough of the three daughters to snatch it up! Hehe.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> That is a darling bag and pretty color.


Thanks. She holds a lot and no trouble with my samsung galaxy s5 with an otter case with ease. I have to base all of my crossbodys on my phone size since it is bigger than an I phones


----------



## Trudysmom

Used one of my pocket clutch bags today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Trudysmom:*  looks great with your outfit.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Used one of my pocket clutch bags today.


Love that style


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Used one of my pocket clutch bags today.




So pretty! Perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Live It Up

Haven't carried my florentine domed buckle in natural in a while. She is about 3 years old and has developed a beautiful patina.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Liveitup:*  Your natural satchel is a beauty.  Did you treat her with anything?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Haven't carried my florentine domed buckle in natural in a while. She is about 3 years old and has developed a beautiful patina.


 
She's beautiful!


----------



## immigratty

Live It Up said:


> Haven't carried my florentine domed buckle in natural in a while. She is about 3 years old and has developed a beautiful patina.



she is beautiful. Don't forget to add her to the Domed Satchel Clubhouse [link below]

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/domed-satchel-clubhouse-906277.html


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Liveitup:*  Your natural satchel is a beauty.  Did you treat her with anything?



Thanks. I use a little Coach leather moisturizer on my bags as well as Apple Guard, which has really saved my bags with all the rain we got here in Texas. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you. She is actually darker than my photo shows...kind of like warm caramel.



immigratty said:


> she is beautiful. Don't forget to add her to the Domed Satchel Clubhouse [link below]
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/domed-satchel-clubhouse-906277.html



Thank you. I will add my photo to the Clubhouse.


----------



## mad_caliope

My new-to-me Vintage Shoulder Bag.  It shows absolutely no signs of wear.  I don't think it was ever even used. It is absolutely perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

mad_caliope said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Shoulder Bag.  It shows absolutely no signs of wear.  I don't think it was ever even used. It is absolutely perfect.




Oh wow!!! You hit the jackpot with this one. Is "Vintage" just part of the name or is this an actual vintage (over 20 yrs old) bag? It's beautiful and you are right... Perfect condition. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! You hit the jackpot with this one. Is "Vintage" just part of the name or is this an actual vintage (over 20 yrs old) bag? It's beautiful and you are right... Perfect condition. Congrats on your new bag!


A beautiful vintage bag, it looks perfect.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Haven't carried my florentine domed buckle in natural in a while. She is about 3 years old and has developed a beautiful patina.


A great photo, the bag is SO pretty and the patina is lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

mad_caliope said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Shoulder Bag.  It shows absolutely no signs of wear.  I don't think it was ever even used. It is absolutely perfect.


 
Excellent score!  Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


Love that bag in that beautiful color.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> A great photo, the bag is SO pretty and the patina is lovely.


Thank you. I do love how the natural ages. I think it's more beautiful today than when I first got her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


 Absolutely beautiful!  You totally nailed it with your outfit and bag choice. Perfect.


----------



## mad_caliope

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! You hit the jackpot with this one. Is "Vintage" just part of the name or is this an actual vintage (over 20 yrs old) bag? It's beautiful and you are right... Perfect condition. Congrats on your new bag!


 
Thank you it is beautiful.  

I am not sure if it is actual vintage or if it is a Dooney vintage design.  It is made in the USA, and the tag in the bag looks like the tags in the Dooneys I had 20-some-odd years ago.  Either way I love it.  I got it at a consignment shop for about $70 which was even more amazing for a never-carried bag in new condition.


----------



## mad_caliope

Thank you *Trudysmom* and *NutsAboutCoach*.   This is the first Dooney I have purchased since the early 1990's lol.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Used one of my pocket clutch bags today.



Beautiful outfit and bag is perfect with it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Bristol for today 
View attachment 3018334

View attachment 3018336


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I just love the Bristol and denim is a beautiful color.  I'm into blue handbags,  as are you.


----------



## RozEnix

mad_caliope said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Shoulder Bag.  It shows absolutely no signs of wear.  I don't think it was ever even used. It is absolutely perfect.


She looks brand new!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.


Great color! I had one like that in white with the natural contrasting color, but I traded in for something else, I forget. I see the Q had it in a larger size about a year ago, the pic is still there but says unavailable at this time. I will patiently wait to see if it does come out in a larger size.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Bristol for today
> View attachment 3018334
> 
> View attachment 3018336


I have to wipe the drool off of my face. 
Does the Bristol open wide so you can get to your 'stuff'? She is on my wish list


----------



## RozEnix

Since yesterday's weather was dark and gloomy, I decided to carry a darker bag to match the weather. I haven't used her in a while, and was surprised that the flo got softer in the dustbag without being used.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz:*  the Bristol opens very wide.  It's a great looking bag,  but also very functional and easy to use.


----------



## mad_caliope

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Bristol for today



This is such a lovely shade of blue


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I just love the Bristol and denim is a beautiful color.  I'm into blue handbags,  as are you.


 Thanks! Me too!  I love my blue bags, regardless of brand.  (I seem to have almost as many pink bags too, lol - guess that means I like pink too)




RozEnix said:


> I have to wipe the drool off of my face.
> Does the Bristol open wide so you can get to your 'stuff'? She is on my wish list


It does open quite wide, one of the features I love about this bag style.  I believe this is the same style as the pebbled domed satchels I have from QVC.  The only difference being the leather. 


I almost didn't get this bag since I already have Ocean Flo, but this was a black Friday purchase from Dillards at a crazy price.  I was powerless to resist.


I need to take side by side comparison pictures, but my Denim Bristol and Ocean Flo look to me to be the same color.  I did not get a vibrant Ocean Flo (but she's still pretty and a keeper)



mad_caliope said:


> This is such a lovely shade of blue


I agree - love my blue bags.  Sigh.....


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz:*  the Bristol opens very wide.  It's a great looking bag,  but also very functional and easy to use.


Thanks. I think.


----------



## mad_caliope

RozEnix said:


> Since yesterday's weather was dark and gloomy, I decided to carry a darker bag to match the weather. I haven't used her in a while, and was surprised that the flo got softer in the dustbag without being used.


 
Is there a particular color name for this?  I really love the shade, and it is not a color that you will walk out the door with and see ten other people carrying.  Pretty bag


----------



## RozEnix

mad_caliope said:


> Is there a particular color name for this?  I really love the shade, and it is not a color that you will walk out the door with and see ten other people carrying.  Pretty bag


Oopsie, sorry. She is a Flo Binocular Crossbody in Ivy. I bought her a couple of years ago, but she is still available on Dooney.com. just not in that color.


----------



## mad_caliope

RozEnix said:


> Oopsie, sorry. She is a Flo Binocular Crossbody in Ivy. I bought her a couple of years ago, but she is still available on Dooney.com. just not in that color.


 
Thank you for the color name. Ivy sounds like the perfect name for it.


----------



## NurseB21

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Bristol for today
> View attachment 3018334
> 
> View attachment 3018336


So pretty! I'm wishing for a Bristol in Chestnut!


----------



## NurseB21

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone Flo today at the mall...
> 
> View attachment 3014968


That bone looks so good on you! That may be the "white" I'll pull off for summer...I'm wishing I got the logo lock in bone before it sold out!


----------



## NurseB21

Headed to work with Florentine Smith in Grey..


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Since yesterday's weather was dark and gloomy, I decided to carry a darker bag to match the weather. I haven't used her in a while, and was surprised that the flo got softer in the dustbag without being used.


That is a great style. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

NurseB21 said:


> Headed to work with Florentine Smith in Grey..


The Smith bag is so nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Bristol for today
> View attachment 3018334
> 
> View attachment 3018336


Love the color and the style. Classic and gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love the color and the style. Classic and gorgeous.


 
Thanks!  I love my blue bags, and this satchel style in Dooney is one I definitely seem to favor.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NurseB21 said:


> That bone looks so good on you! That may be the "white" I'll pull off for summer...I'm wishing I got the logo lock in bone before it sold out!




Thank you girlfriend!!! It's the perfect all year around color. The Logo Lock was beautiful in this color as well.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Elephant Chelsea's first day out


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that croco!   Have fun.


(Sorry for taking so long to respond - I totally missed seeing your comment.)


I love the croco too - and it's blue!  We had a great sisters day.  Much needed. 



gatorgirl07 said:


> Not sticky, but when I put things in it, the zippers bunch.  That drives me crazy


 
(Somehow I missed seeing this comment as well - sorry about that.)


I know what you mean about the zippers bunching.  I've noticed that on some bags if I stuff them too much before I put them in my closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639


 
Oh my.....she's a beauty!!


----------



## BagAddiction712

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my.....she's a beauty!!




Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

Tonight I am helping with VBS and wearing my hydrangea cross body. I don't get the opportunity to wear her too much but it is a good choice for tonight!


----------



## Nebo

Had Missy Salmon with me today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Tonight I am helping with VBS and wearing my hydrangea cross body. I don't get the opportunity to wear her too much but it is a good choice for tonight!


Such a pretty bag. It looks so nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her.
> 
> View attachment 3019088


What a lovely bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Had Missy Salmon with me today!


I have four of this style and love them. Love the salmon color!


----------



## Live It Up

BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639



Wow! I love your bag. How would you describe the elephant color? In some pictures it looks like brown hues and it others it looks more grey. I may have to splurge. Uh oh!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Had Missy Salmon with me today!




So pretty! To me this color is just so light and fresh. Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Tonight I am helping with VBS and wearing my hydrangea cross body. I don't get the opportunity to wear her too much but it is a good choice for tonight!




So cute! And your phone case is perfect with her as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting
> 
> View attachment 3019088




Nice! This could be an ad for Dooney. Love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639




Soooo beautiful!! Love Elephant in any bag. I'm waiting on mine in Florentine. She'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice! This could be an ad for Dooney. Love it.




Thanks girlfriend... Except for the ugly broken stone. [emoji16]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Turquoise Sanibel Zip for Thursday. 
View attachment 3019188


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend... Except for the ugly broken stone. [emoji16]




I had to go back and look again. I didn't even notice that. I just saw the bag itself and the overall feel of the picture. Still a beauty even with the broken stone. [emoji1][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BagAddiction712

Live It Up said:


> Wow! I love your bag. How would you describe the elephant color? In some pictures it looks like brown hues and it others it looks more grey. I may have to splurge. Uh oh!




Actually that's a good way to describe it. It's almost taupeish if that makes sense. It really is a great color even better in person


----------



## BagAddiction712

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo beautiful!! Love Elephant in any bag. I'm waiting on mine in Florentine. She'll be here tomorrow.




Yay! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting
> 
> View attachment 3019088


What a beauty!


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I have four of this style and love them. Love the salmon color!



I always remember you when I pick it up. Do you have a gray ostrich with black trim? I called the outlet about a Chelsea for a friend and they only had a medium pocket in that color. Just in case you need another one, it is 149$.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Nebo:*  I love the grey ostrich with black trim.  Today I carried my Chelsea in that color combination.  The medium pocket satchel is adorable.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> I always remember you when I pick it up. Do you have a gray ostrich with black trim? I called the outlet about a Chelsea for a friend and they only had a medium pocket in that color. Just in case you need another one, it is 149$.


Thank you for letting me know.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Nebo:*  I love the grey ostrich with black trim.  Today I carried my Chelsea in that color combination.  The medium pocket satchel is adorable.


My bff is in looove with ostrich in black and gray!

I love ostrich. I wish I could find a not so exspensive flo satchel in ostrich. 
 Ill browse ebay, but they are always soooo pricey!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Turquoise Sanibel Zip for Thursday.
> View attachment 3019188



I love this pattern, I am closer and closer to buying this bag. I'm thinking pink.



Nebo said:


> I always remember you when I pick it up. Do you have a gray ostrich with black trim? I called the outlet about a Chelsea for a friend and they only had a medium pocket in that color. Just in case you need another one, it is 149$.



uhhhhhhh I love it!



BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639



this is super cute



MrsKC said:


> Tonight I am helping with VBS and wearing my hydrangea cross body. I don't get the opportunity to wear her too much but it is a good choice for tonight!



LOVE the springy floral pattern



Nebo said:


> Had Missy Salmon with me today!



this color is love



PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting
> 
> View attachment 3019088



bone is one of my top three fave colors, and on this bag [or any flo] STUNNING



NurseB21 said:


> Headed to work with Florentine Smith in Grey..



all of these flo's out are making me drool!!



RozEnix said:


> Since yesterday's weather was dark and gloomy, I decided to carry a darker bag to match the weather. I haven't used her in a while, and was surprised that the flo got softer in the dustbag without being used.



very cute



mad_caliope said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Shoulder Bag.  It shows absolutely no signs of wear.  I don't think it was ever even used. It is absolutely perfect.



HEY THERE!! Good to see you over here as well.  Given the Gucci bags you like, have you tried out the Alto collection? Also I LOVE the vintage!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Bristol for today
> View attachment 3018334
> 
> View attachment 3018336



love it



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today.



very cute


----------



## mad_caliope

immigratty said:


> HEY THERE!! Good to see you over here as well.  Given the Gucci bags you like, have you tried out the Alto collection? Also I LOVE the vintage!


 
Thanks! I have been looking at the Alto bags quite a bit.  I really like the Alto Antonia from the D&B Limited Collection


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Tonight I am helping with VBS and wearing my hydrangea cross body. I don't get the opportunity to wear her too much but it is a good choice for tonight!


Pretty! Love the phone case too. Seems like Dooney favors iPhones and not Droids. grrrrrrr


----------



## immigratty

mad_caliope said:


> Thanks! I have been looking at the Alto bags quite a bit.  I really like the Alto Antonia from the D&B Limited Collection



That's a beautiful bag


----------



## MrsKC

BagAddiction712 said:


> Elephant Chelsea's first day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018639


Elephant is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Had Missy Salmon with me today!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting
> 
> View attachment 3019088





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Turquoise Sanibel Zip for Thursday.
> View attachment 3019188




Those are lovely ladies!!


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Pretty! Love the phone case too. Seems like Dooney favors iPhones and not Droids. grrrrrrr



Thanks, I found the phone case on Amazon. It was cheap!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. I used my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. She wore my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.


She looks beautiful on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. I used my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.


 
Gorgeous!  And perfect with your outfit.


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the gorgeous bags!


Trudysmom, that JC charm is gorgeous!


I've been carrying Miss Pebbled leather Willa in Persimmon for the last couple of days!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Trudysmom, that JC charm is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying Miss Pebbled leather Willa in Persimmon for the last couple of days!


Gorgeous Willa!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous Willa!




Thanks GF!


----------



## RozEnix

Took Lexi for a spin today, I would love to find something similar  in  a pebble leather natural color. The hunt is on!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air with Miss Bone Flo at the beach this evening. I've carried her twice since Sunday... Really enjoying carrying her. Sorry for the bad  lighting
> 
> View attachment 3019088




What do you mean bad lighting? I think this picture is dreamy. Gorgeous! I'm glad you're loving her. Don't you just love when your reconnect with a bag and fall in love all over again? It happens to me every time. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Turquoise Sanibel Zip for Thursday.
> View attachment 3019188




She's so pretty! Love the charm!



Nebo said:


> I always remember you when I pick it up. Do you have a gray ostrich with black trim? I called the outlet about a Chelsea for a friend and they only had a medium pocket in that color. Just in case you need another one, it is 149$.




That's such a gorgeous bag! I have been carrying my chelsea in this color way this week. It was hard to switch out today! [emoji4]



Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. I used my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.




Gorgeous bag T! The charm is just perfect on there. I love your top too. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Trudysmom, that JC charm is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying Miss Pebbled leather Willa in Persimmon for the last couple of days!




Such a gorgeous vibrant color! I can only imagine how beautiful it is in person. 



RozEnix said:


> Took Lexi for a spin today, I would love to find something similar  in  a pebble leather natural color. The hunt is on!




Such a cute little crossbody. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Trudysmom, that JC charm is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying Miss Pebbled leather Willa in Persimmon for the last couple of days!




Love!!


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. I used my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.


Looks beautiful  on you. I love, love that blouse.



MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Trudysmom, that JC charm is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying Miss Pebbled leather Willa in Persimmon for the last couple of days!


So gorgeous MB! Very summery.


----------



## chanel1988

Love the turquoise!


----------



## Nebo

Very casual today, Missy Salmon again.


----------



## mad_caliope

Trudysmom said:


> I took my new Ocean Blue Flo out today. I used my Juicy Couture Hummingbird charm. This bag is so beautiful, the blue is amazing.


 
That color is beautiful.  I am so in love with your hummingbird charm!  That is the perfect accessory for your pretty bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> *She's so pretty! Love the charm!*
> 
> That's such a gorgeous bag! I have been carrying my chelsea in this color way this week. It was hard to switch out today! [emoji4]
> 
> Gorgeous bag T! The charm is just perfect on there. I love your top too. [emoji4]
> 
> Such a gorgeous vibrant color! I can only imagine how beautiful it is in person.
> 
> Such a cute little crossbody. [emoji4]


 
Thanks!  The color just makes me smile.  And I love how the zipper is turquoise as well.  That's a nice added touch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Very casual today, Missy Salmon again.


 
Perfect! I love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Very casual today, Missy Salmon again.


So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.




TDF gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along




So pretty!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG:*  love your marine Tessuta.  I have both the Chelsea style and the E/W style, in different colors,  and I've decided I like your Chelsea style Tessuta better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along




She looks gorgeous!! That color combo is beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.



Sooo vibrant! Love it!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along



Beautiful bag! What are you doing to your hair? Some pink or marine highlights?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Took Miss Oyster Lolo out today, shopping... I so love this color.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Oyster Lolo out today, shopping... I so love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3021712



Maxi season! Love it daaahling!


----------



## RozEnix

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along


Love the color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Maxi season! Love it daaahling!




Thank you girlfriend! Yes!!!! Maxi everyday if I could. I LOOOVE me some Maxi dresses. So easy to wear and match the perfect bags with. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Very casual today, Missy Salmon again.




You look so cute with Miss Salmon [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Very casual today, Missy Salmon again.




Love it!!! She takes your casual day to another level. Anything in salmon is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue flo out again today.




Love it with the turquoise jewelry. [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

My first bathroom selfie!! 

Took the black Saffiano Sawyer out for a spin. If anyone wants a compact looking crossbody that hold a ton of stuff, this is the bag to get. Love Love Love. I even broke my rule and bought another in pebble leather from Dooney in desert. She holds my Galaxy5, a hard glass case, and another pair of glasses with room to spare.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along





Love that bag!! How fun to be embarking on your summer break with a new do! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Oyster Lolo out today, shopping... I so love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3021712




Love the color too!! Great outfit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> My first bathroom selfie!!
> 
> Took the black Saffiano Sawyer out for a spin. If anyone wants a compact looking crossbody that hold a ton of stuff, this is the bag to get. Love Love Love. I even broke my rule and bought another in pebble leather from Dooney in desert. She holds my Galaxy5, a hard glass case, and another pair of glasses with room to spare.




Oh she's perfect for you! She looks great and black is so rich in Saffiano.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> My first bathroom selfie!!
> 
> Took the black Saffiano Sawyer out for a spin. If anyone wants a compact looking crossbody that hold a ton of stuff, this is the bag to get. Love Love Love. I even broke my rule and bought another in pebble leather from Dooney in desert. She holds my Galaxy5, a hard glass case, and another pair of glasses with room to spare.


That is a very cute bag, looks pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Oyster Lolo out today, shopping... I so love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3021712


That looks great, pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along


Your bag looks very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Oyster Lolo out today, shopping... I so love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3021712




Love!!  Miss Oyster looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> My first bathroom selfie!!
> 
> Took the black Saffiano Sawyer out for a spin. If anyone wants a compact looking crossbody that hold a ton of stuff, this is the bag to get. Love Love Love. I even broke my rule and bought another in pebble leather from Dooney in desert. She holds my Galaxy5, a hard glass case, and another pair of glasses with room to spare.




Awesome first bathroom selfie! Looks great on you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag! What are you doing to your hair? Some pink or marine highlights?



Actually, this is what I'm doing to my hair


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!!






lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG:*  love your marine Tessuta.  I have both the Chelsea style and the E/W style, in different colors,  and I've decided I like your Chelsea style Tessuta better.





PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks gorgeous!! That color combo is beautiful.



Thank you all......


----------



## gatorgirl07

RozEnix said:


> Love the color





Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag!! How fun to be embarking on your summer break with a new do



Thanks guys!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag looks very pretty!



thanks!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Actually, this is what I'm doing to my hair



That is gorgeous! What a mane of hair, wow!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> That is gorgeous! What a mane of hair, wow!



My hair is not quite that long, but that is what it looks like now


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the salon to do fantab-u-lous things to my hair since school is over for this year and my tessuta tagged along




Love it!  Twins on this bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Suzwhat said:


> Love it!  Twins on this bag.



Yay for twins!


----------



## RozEnix

gatorgirl07 said:


> My hair is not quite that long, but that is what it looks like now


Love that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Actually, this is what I'm doing to my hair


 
That is so cool!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RozEnix said:


> Love that!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so cool!



Thanks guys.  I was afraid I am too old, but the summer is the perfect time to try.  I've gotten several compliments so far


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks guys.  I was afraid I am too old, but the summer is the perfect time to try.  I've gotten several compliments so far


 
I would love to see a picture from that back showing the colors.  If you feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo ready to run errands. 
View attachment 3022270

View attachment 3022271


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo ready to run errands.
> View attachment 3022270
> 
> View attachment 3022271



Just when I think I dont need any more bags, you post this! It is so beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Just when I think I dont need any more bags, you post this! It is so beautiful!




You have a gorgeous Ivy Flo that I drool over every time you post her. 

That happens to me on here all the time! I am constantly finding a new bag that I just have to add to my collection.

What I like the most about this one is that she was an as is purchase from QVC. I got lucky with this one, absolutely no flaws.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo ready to run errands.
> View attachment 3022270
> 
> View attachment 3022271


Beautiful color and gorgeous bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful color and gorgeous bag!




Thanks! I really should carry her more often. I forget how pretty she is until I carry her.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You have a gorgeous Ivy Flo that I drool over every time you post her.
> 
> That happens to me on here all the time! I am constantly finding a new bag that I just have to add to my collection.
> 
> What I like the most about this one is that she was an as is purchase from QVC. I got lucky with this one, absolutely no flaws.


Oh, thank you!

Im really putting a stop on my bag purchases after I get the small Brahmin Amelia. Ill try and be good and only get bags for holidays and Birthday. 

Hopefully Ill keep at it, lol. 

Violet might be a birthday bag


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> My first bathroom selfie!!
> 
> Took the black Saffiano Sawyer out for a spin. If anyone wants a compact looking crossbody that hold a ton of stuff, this is the bag to get. Love Love Love. I even broke my rule and bought another in pebble leather from Dooney in desert. She holds my Galaxy5, a hard glass case, and another pair of glasses with room to spare.




You look great! That's such a cute little bag. Looks great on you. The desert is one of my new favorites in pebbled leather. You'll have two classic neutrals to mix and match. [emoji4]



gatorgirl07 said:


> Actually, this is what I'm doing to my hair




Ooohhh that's so pretty. It's a new color for you too right? 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo ready to run errands.
> View attachment 3022270
> 
> View attachment 3022271




Be still my heart [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Im really putting a stop on my bag purchases after I get the small Brahmin Amelia. Ill try and be good and only get bags for holidays and Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Ill keep at it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Violet might be a birthday bag




That sounds like a good plan. One I should probably try to follow, but I know how impulsive I am, unfortunately.

I have a Brahmin satchel on my wish list, too. Hopefully I will be able to find it on sale somewhere eventually.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very off topic,  but since you mentioned Brahmin handbags and sales,  I remembered that Norstrom often includes a few styles of Brahmin in their pre-fall sale...I'm thinking July or August time frame.   Bags are usually 30% off.  I'll  start a thread if I get a sale notice.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my vintage bags today.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Took my purple ostrich embossed leather satchel/tote out today [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

NicoleAngelina said:


> Took my purple ostrich embossed leather satchel/tote out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023665


YAY, I have three of them. A gorgeous bag! Love your purple color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today.




So beautiful and Classic. [emoji4]



NicoleAngelina said:


> Took my purple ostrich embossed leather satchel/tote out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023665




Gorgeous purple bag NicoleAngelina! [emoji4]


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Trudysmom said:


> YAY, I have three of them. A gorgeous bag! Love your purple color!







Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful and Classic. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous purple bag NicoleAngelina! [emoji4]




Thank you so much! What really attracted me was the really purple color with the yellow stitching of the bag! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## RozEnix

Nebo said:


> Just when I think I dont need any more bags, you post this! It is so beautiful!


Tell me about it.  lovely bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip 
View attachment 3024472

View attachment 3024473


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today.


So pretty!  





NicoleAngelina said:


> Took my purple ostrich embossed leather satchel/tote out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023665


Beautiful!  Love the color!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip
> View attachment 3024472
> 
> View attachment 3024473


Looks great! Have a nice day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today.




This is sooo beautiful!! That was my very first Dooney back in the 90's. Wish I would have kept her. She looks great on you as well.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Love the color!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Looks great! Have a nice day.


 
Thanks!  You too!


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip
> View attachment 3024472
> 
> View attachment 3024473


The grey looks nice


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Just when I think I dont need any more bags, you post this! It is so beautiful!


I know what you mean. I normally do not gravitate toward certain colors, but this bag, in this lighting looks especially gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> The grey looks nice


 
Thanks!  I think it's going to be a light neutral that will work with a lot of colors. And the saffiano feels so nice.


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.


Pretty. The style looks similar to the Flo Satchel, what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Neener1991

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.



Gorgeous  !!!!!!


----------



## Live It Up

RozEnix said:


> Pretty. The style looks similar to the Flo Satchel, what is the difference between the two?



The Stanwich is the same beautiful florentine leather, but it is wider at the bottom and narrower at the top. It can hold everything I want to pack in it.



Neener1991 said:


> Gorgeous  !!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.



Beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;



Looks great on you!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Thanks Luv!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.




Gorgeousness!!!! Love the color combo on this bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful!! She's perfect for u. Love this collection.


----------



## Trudysmom

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;


Great bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.


A very pretty color!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!! She's perfect for u. Love this collection.




Thanks doll! I do too! I had trouble deciding on the white or the pinkish one. I figured white would go w/ more outfits


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Love the color!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeousness!!!! Love the color combo on this bag.





Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty color!



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Lovinpolish

I want the Disney bag, but just have second thoughts after my hobo bag yellowed. I think it's called a hobo, it's from 2005


----------



## MaryBel

Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011 


Quilted spicy hobo in pink


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink


 
Pretty pretty!!  I love the tassels!


----------



## RozEnix

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;


Looks good on you


----------



## RuedeNesle

I hope everyone is doing well! 

I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!  

Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> The Stanwich is the same beautiful florentine leather, but it is wider at the bottom and narrower at the top. It can hold everything I want to pack in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the info


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


Got to love the Dillen


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty pretty!!  I love the tassels!




Thanks! It's a fun bag!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


 
Hey GF! 
Nice to 'see' you!


GF, I'm happy tomorrow is the last day of school and I don't do anything close to what you do! My son is excited too! 


Love your Dillen pocket satchel! It's gorgeous and the color is TDF!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink


I have not seen that bag. Really pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


Your bag is so pretty, the color is great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> Got to love the Dillen



I really do! 

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty, the color is great!



Hi TM!

Thanks very much!  I'm a "little" partial to red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Nice to 'see' you!
> 
> 
> GF, I'm happy tomorrow is the last day of school and I don't do anything close to what you do! My son is excited too!
> 
> 
> Love your Dillen pocket satchel! It's gorgeous and the color is TDF!



Hi MB! 

Thanks!  It's nice to be back! 

The grandkids are very excited too! It will be nice not to be on 8 buses every day. We'll still hop a bus every now and then to go to the library, or the city, but we'll be on our own schedule and we won't go anywhere that requires more than 4 buses roundtrip.  

Thanks! I forgot how much I love carrying this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)


 
Hey stranger!  Your picture is perfect!  I absolutely love this bag in the red.  I have one similar in cranberry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hey stranger!  Your picture is perfect!  I absolutely love this bag in the red.  I have one similar in cranberry.



Hey NAC!

Thanks!

By the way, I LOVE all your recent Dooney and non-Dooney purchases! 

Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip
> View attachment 3024472
> 
> View attachment 3024473





Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Stanwich satchel in red. I always get oohs and aahs from other ladies when this bag is on my arm.





PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;





MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink





RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)



Lovely bags ladies!

RN glad to "see" you back again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!
> 
> *RN glad to "see" you back again!*




Hi Rosie! 

Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey NAC!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I LOVE all your recent Dooney and non-Dooney purchases!
> 
> Congrats!


 


Hey RN!!  Thanks so much!  I've been scoring on coupons and sales lately - it's been crazy.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I have not seen that bag. Really pretty!




Thanks TM!
I love this bag, it's very light weight! I also have the same style in navy and in ivory and in the barrel style in yellow.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Thanks!  It's nice to be back!
> 
> The grandkids are very excited too! It will be nice not to be on 8 buses every day. We'll still hop a bus every now and then to go to the library, or the city, but we'll be on our own schedule and we won't go anywhere that requires more than 4 buses roundtrip.
> 
> Thanks! I forgot how much I love carrying this bag.


 
8 buses a day is crazy! 
Your plan makes perfect sense. It's not the same when you take the bust because you want to go somewhere vs taking it because you have to!


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore this bag today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Wore this bag today.



So pretty!  And perfect with your top.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink



Oh, wow!  I remember these bags.......I loved this style


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out the last couple of days with the crud, but I'm better now and back at work.
> 
> And Bone Flo is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2987813


I've been stalking the Bone Flo for months!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm sure it's no surprise what I am carrying today, LOL.

Saffiano Elephant Willa. This color is even prettier in daylight. I took a couple of pictures out in the daylight to show the color better.
View attachment 3028140

View attachment 3028141

View attachment 3028142

View attachment 3028144


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3028184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028186


 
Love! Love! Love!  She looks great on you!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Wore this bag today.


 
So pretty!
Love your outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oh, wow!  I remember these bags.......I loved this style


 
Thanks GG!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what I am carrying today, LOL.
> 
> Saffiano Elephant Willa. This color is even prettier in daylight. I took a couple of pictures out in the daylight to show the color better.
> View attachment 3028140
> 
> View attachment 3028141
> 
> View attachment 3028142
> 
> View attachment 3028144




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3028184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028186




She's so pretty!
I'm intrigued by this color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks GF!!  I am so in love with this bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Headed out of town and all packed up with my Dooney CarryAll... This bag is almost 10 years old (or pretty close) and has been through hell and back but she's still holding on. Not a thread out of place.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out of town and all packed up with my Dooney CarryAll... This bag is almost 10 years old (or pretty close) and has been through hell and back but she's still holding on. Not a thread out of place.
> 
> View attachment 3028377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028378


 
Very nice - classic!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3028184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028186


YEA!!! Looks great


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out of town and all packed up with my Dooney CarryAll... This bag is almost 10 years old (or pretty close) and has been through hell and back but she's still holding on. Not a thread out of place.
> 
> View attachment 3028377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028378


Looks good for a 10 year old, almost a teenager


----------



## Twoboyz

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3026065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves! [emoji173]&#65039;




Looks great on you! Love it. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out of town and all packed up with my Dooney CarryAll... This bag is almost 10 years old (or pretty close) and has been through hell and back but she's still holding on. Not a thread out of place.
> 
> View attachment 3028377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028378




That's a biggun! Love it. Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink




So cute! 



RuedeNesle said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been stalking for a while because I've been busy with the grandkids, getting them to school and helping with their homwork.  (Tomorrow is the last day of school! YIPPEE!)  MaryBel's beautiful retro bag inspired me to post the bag I started carrying again yesterday after doing some "closet diving".  Like MaryBel's retro bag, I purchased mine in 2011 also. It finally rained today and although she got very wet waiting on buses, she dried off and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Dillen II double pocket satchel:  (I hope you can see the pic, it's kind of small.   I'm sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller.)




Hi RN! Great to see you! Yay Summer! I love your red Dillen. It's a treat to the eyes in that gorgeous bright red! Have fun [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Wore this bag today.



 I've that color! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what I am carrying today, LOL.
> 
> Saffiano Elephant Willa. This color is even prettier in daylight. I took a couple of pictures out in the daylight to show the color better.
> View attachment 3028140
> 
> View attachment 3028141
> 
> View attachment 3028142
> 
> View attachment 3028144




One of my favorite bags. I almost bought this but passed because of the size. You're taunting me lol! Enjoy. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3028184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028186




You look beautiful with her! Love the color with your outfit. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> 8 buses a day is crazy!
> Your plan makes perfect sense. It's not the same when you take the bust because you want to go somewhere vs taking it because you have to!



4 more buses this afternoon to pick up the kids and then we're done for the Summer!

I hope your son had a great school year and I hope he enjoys his Summer Vacation!  He's so energetic, I'm sure he has a list of things he wants to do this summer. 

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! Great to see you! Yay Summer! I love your red Dillen. It's a treat to the eyes in that gorgeous bright red! Have fun [emoji4]



Hi TB!

"No more pencils, no more books......."   I hope your two sons are doing well.  I'm sure they're ready for summer also. (Didn't one graduate this year?)

Thanks!  I love my red Dillen!

You have fun too!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great on you! Love it. [emoji4][emoji106]




Awww thanks sweetie! [emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## CatePNW

Black pebbled zip zip today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.




Beautiful!!! So clean in black. Love your charm too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.



Love!  And twins!  Love that fob too. Perfect accent.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.


Very pretty picture and bag!


----------



## RozEnix

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.


Love that charm, where does one get those?


----------



## CatePNW

RozEnix said:


> Love that charm, where does one get those?



Thanks!  This one is from Kate Spade and I got it at the outlet store.  The outlets for Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors will have some random ones.  There are tons on eBay too.  Here's a closer pic of the Toucan.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what I am carrying today, LOL.
> 
> Saffiano Elephant Willa. This color is even prettier in daylight. I took a couple of pictures out in the daylight to show the color better.
> View attachment 3028140
> 
> View attachment 3028141
> 
> View attachment 3028142
> 
> View attachment 3028144


OMG NAC, these are great pics of the elephant Willa. I agree with TB...very tempting. It almost looks metallic. Very elegant elephant.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry her today... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom... YES!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3028184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028186


That's the ticket GF. The Mushroom totally suits you. It was meant to be. Beautiful.


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.


Cate, you and TB are twins. I really think I need to add this to my list...the more I see it the more I want it. Something about the all black...love. I also saw the bone IRL recently and love it as well. So so pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Going retro today, well a bit, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> Quilted spicy hobo in pink


MB, you pulled this one out of the archives? I have not seen this one before. I like the tassels too.
Nice color combo.


----------



## Vicmarie

Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!


PINK is so pretty! Your bag is lovely- such a nice photo. I love pink bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!




Oh my.... This is one beautiful bag girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!


Beautiful pastel on the Willa Vic.  But,  look at those turtles! Is that the cutest thing ever?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!




Be still my heart, that is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!



Beautiful!  

And the picture looks like an Ad for Dooney!


----------



## all2joy

Oh My! She is so Beautiful!!!
I am wanting her in yellow and pink!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my red florentine satchel today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel today.



  Beautiful! 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color. 
View attachment 3030916


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916



Hi NAC!

She's beautiful!  Enjoy your night out!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916


Pretty bag.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> MB, you pulled this one out of the archives? I have not seen this one before. I like the tassels too.
> Nice color combo.


 
Well, not quite but almost 
Thank YD! It's a fun bag and not very common anymore. I still have 3 others from the same collection that are still new with tags...oops


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!




Willa is pretty in pink!
Love your pic!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel today.


 
TM, you always have the perfect outfit/bag combo!
Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916


 
Love it!
And twins....not really!, just kidding!


----------



## MaryBel

Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.


This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.
> 
> 
> This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel today.




I love this color. Perfect with your outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.
> 
> 
> This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.



Great looking Panama satchel, MB!   I had that one in the t'moro trim.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916



Love her!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!



   WOW.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.
> 
> 
> This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.


Hmmm, another one I have never seen. I suppose there were some years where I missed some bag releases. That's why I love seeing these pictures. This is another pretty MB.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thank you TM!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking Panama satchel, MB!   I had that one in the t'moro trim.


Thank you Sarah! 
Oh yeah, I remember yours. It was very pretty too!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmm, another one I have never seen. I suppose there were some years where I missed some bag releases. That's why I love seeing these pictures. This is another pretty MB.


Thank you YD!


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!


oh my


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel today.


so nice


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916


oyster is so pretty


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.
> 
> 
> This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.



Hi MB!

I remember this one too!  Nice!  The pic of your quilted spicy sac had me searching ebay and the internet for a satchel.    londonluggage.com has the panama satchel and the quilted spicy sac (no satchels) for full price, which is hard to swallow. 

I'm lovin' your retro bags!


----------



## BreeDoll

Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]




:welcome2: BD!

You did a great job posting!  And you're right, the zip zip satchel is popular around here.  I love you new beauty!

Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]



Welcome, and twins on the black zip zip, she is a popular bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]




You did great!   Is this pebbled or Saffiano?  Twins, if pebbled. 

Welcome!


----------



## Trudysmom

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]


Lovely bag!


----------



## Purseville

Love my Violet Bristol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purseville said:


> Love my Violet Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031728




Be still my heart. Love!


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> Love my Violet Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031728


Your Bristol is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> Your Bristol is gorgeous!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Purseville

Thank You!


----------



## Purseville

Thank You, NutsAboutCoach !


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart. Love!




Thanks so much!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I remember this one too!  Nice!  The pic of your quilted spicy sac had me searching ebay and the internet for a satchel.    londonluggage.com has the panama satchel and the quilted spicy sac (no satchels) for full price, which is hard to swallow.
> 
> I'm lovin' your retro bags!


Thanks GF!
Wow, full price, I agree, it's hard to swallow.
Check Nordstrom rack, I was at one on Friday and they had panama totes, so maybe Dooney is remaking bags with old materials and sending them to the discount places.


----------



## MaryBel

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]



Your zip zip is gorgeous! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## MaryBel

Purseville said:


> Love my Violet Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031728


----------



## Suzwhat

BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]




Great bag!  Welcome to PF!


----------



## Purseville

MaryBel said:


>




Thank you so much! I'm so glad to find this forum! I'm new here too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Wow, full price, I agree, it's hard to swallow.
> *Check Nordstrom rack*, I was at one on Friday and they had panama totes, so maybe Dooney is remaking bags with old materials and sending them to the discount places.



Great idea!  Thanks!  I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Purseville

Medium Flo Satchel in Bordeaux  !  I love her!


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> Medium Flo Satchel in Bordeaux  !  I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031941


That is a beautiful color and wonderful style.


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful color and wonderful style.




Thank you! I love this color , it goes with everything.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purseville said:


> Medium Flo Satchel in Bordeaux  !  I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031941




So pretty! Bordeaux is close in color to my Crimson Flo.


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty! Bordeaux is close in color to my Crimson Flo.




Yes, it's very close. I have Small Flo in Crimson and Plum also. 
I didn't realize they are about the same until they are arrived. 
I love your bag collection. Love the elephant color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work on Monday and the first outing for my Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender. Also a trial run to see if this will work for when we go on vacation. I'm torn between this and Mint Chelsea. 

I took the middle section out of the strap to make it shorter. 
View attachment 3031988


Another picture just because. 
View attachment 3031989


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on Monday and the first outing for my Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender. Also a trial run to see if this will work for when we go on vacation. I'm torn between this and Mint Chelsea.
> 
> I took the middle section out of the strap to make it shorter.
> View attachment 3031988
> 
> 
> Another picture just because.
> View attachment 3031989




Beautiful bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purseville said:


> Beautiful bag.




Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on Monday and the first outing for my Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender. Also a trial run to see if this will work for when we go on vacation. I'm torn between this and Mint Chelsea.
> 
> I took the middle section out of the strap to make it shorter.
> View attachment 3031988
> 
> 
> Another picture just because.
> View attachment 3031989


Love that color. I have a bag that color. SO pretty.


----------



## BreeDoll

RuedeNesle said:


> :welcome2: BD!
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job posting!  And you're right, the zip zip satchel is popular around here.  I love you new beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks so much! I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on Monday and the first outing for my Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender. Also a trial run to see if this will work for when we go on vacation. I'm torn between this and Mint Chelsea.
> 
> I took the middle section out of the strap to make it shorter.
> View attachment 3031988
> 
> 
> Another picture just because.
> View attachment 3031989




I love the lavender satchel!  

That's a hard decision!  The Mint Chelsea is beautiful too.  Whichever one you take I'm sure you'll be happy with.  I like the versatility and security of the satchel. I took my MK Joan satchel as my only bag to Atlanta.  I could load it up and carry it crossbody as my carry-on bag, with my boarding pass and ID in the outside zipper pocket, and unload it and carry it on my arm when I was in Atlanta.  But I love the Chelsea shopper too and mint is a great vacation color.  Plus it has a center zip for security.

Good luck with your decision! (With all your beautiful bags I'm surprised you narrowed it down to only two! )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Purseville said:


> Love my Violet Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031728




Twins... She's beautiful!!!


----------



## BreeDoll

CatePNW said:


> Welcome, and twins on the black zip zip, she is a popular bag!




Thanks! I can see why she's so popular! It's so easy to find all of my things in this bag. Functional and gorgeous [emoji6]


----------



## BreeDoll

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You did great!   Is this pebbled or Saffiano?  Twins, if pebbled.
> 
> Welcome!




Thank you [emoji4] looks like we're twins! Mine is pebbled as well!


----------



## BreeDoll

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag!




Thank you! I love how simple it is. This bag literally goes with any outfit [emoji177]


----------



## Purseville

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twins... She's beautiful!!!




Thanks, Pcan ! 
I watched  your Chanel. You're inspired me. 
I was hunting for this Violet Bristol after I saw your video. 
Found one, very smooth and perfect!
Thanks so much for making all the wonderful videos.


----------



## BreeDoll

MaryBel said:


> Your zip zip is gorgeous! Congrats and welcome!




Thank you! I appreciate all of the warm welcomes! Everyone is so friendly here and there is soooo much eye candy [emoji7]


----------



## BreeDoll

Suzwhat said:


> Great bag!  Welcome to PF!




Thank you! Dooney bags are my guilty pleasure! My bank account would be empty right now if I didn't practice self control [emoji38]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Purseville said:


> Thanks, Pcan !
> I watched  your Chanel. You're inspired me.
> I was hunting for this Violet Bristol after I saw your video.
> Found one, very smooth and perfect!
> Thanks so much for making all the wonderful videos.




Awww, thank you! I'm glad I can enable (cough cough), I mean inspire you to get your Bristol. Thank you and I'm glad you found the perfect one. Thanks for watching my videos. [emoji7]


----------



## Purseville

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, thank you! I'm glad I can enable (cough cough), I mean inspire you to get your Bristol. Thank you and I'm glad you found the perfect one. Thanks for watching my videos. [emoji7]




No, Thank You! 
You inspire me to get many of my bag in my collection. Lol!
Your videos are so wonderful. I purchased the Clayton and Flo and Dillen satchel after watching your video. 
Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip today.








CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  This one is from Kate Spade and I got it at the outlet store.  The outlets for Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors will have some random ones.  There are tons on eBay too.  Here's a closer pic of the Toucan.
> 
> View attachment 3029085




Gorgeous little black bag and I love the charm! Twins! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Cate, you and TB are twins. I really think I need to add this to my list...the more I see it the more I want it. Something about the all black...love. I also saw the bone IRL recently and love it as well. So so pretty.




Yes Ma'am. Twins! 



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3029767
> 
> 
> Saffiano Willa in Light Pink!




You are taunting me with that bag! I love my wallet so much I'm thinking I need a bag. Why oh why did I leave that pink Willa behind? Gorgeous! 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel today.




Beautiful bag and I love the picture!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out for supper later and Oyster Zip Zip gets her first outing. Love this color.
> View attachment 3030916




Gorgeous! Love that color! I hope you have a beautiful first outing. Enjoy! 



MaryBel said:


> Going retro again. I think this bag is 2011 too. Panama barrel in natural with navy trim.
> 
> 
> This is coated cotton. Here she is in her original reveal pic.




Beautiful bag! Don't you just love reunions?! 



BreeDoll said:


> View attachment 3031616
> 
> Okay, so this is my first post on here so let me know if something is incorrect, but just thought I'd show off my newest lovely! The zip zip satchel seems to be pretty popular around here [emoji6]




Welcome!! [emoji4] beautiful classic bag right there. I have it in black pebbles leather. [emoji4]



Purseville said:


> Love my Violet Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031728




I love your violet Bristol too! Gorgeous. [emoji4]



Purseville said:


> Medium Flo Satchel in Bordeaux  !  I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031941




Another gorgeous beauty! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on Monday and the first outing for my Large Pocket Satchel in Lavender. Also a trial run to see if this will work for when we go on vacation. I'm torn between this and Mint Chelsea.
> 
> I took the middle section out of the strap to make it shorter.
> View attachment 3031988
> 
> 
> Another picture just because.
> View attachment 3031989




Gorgeous bag! You know I'm a big fan of lavender. I take the middle out of my strap too. It has such a nice slouch when carried and a generous strap drop. Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag. 




It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag.
> 
> View attachment 3032776
> 
> 
> It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3032778
> 
> View attachment 3032779



Mornin' (Afternoon?) TB!

I love your duo!  I'm sorry about the spots, but like you said, let the patina process begin.

Its overcast here.  It always looks like it's going to rain but rarely does.  I can't believe how much I miss rainy days.

Have a good day!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' (Afternoon?) TB!
> 
> I love your duo!  I'm sorry about the spots, but like you said, let the patina process begin.
> 
> Its overcast here.  It always looks like it's going to rain but rarely does.  I can't believe how much I miss rainy days.
> 
> Have a good day!




Morning RN! Thank you! I have been loving pinks and purples lately. Could it be that at my age I'm finally finding my girly side? Lol! 
I wish I could send some rain your way. It seems like all it ever does is rain here lately. 
You have a nice day too. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag.
> 
> View attachment 3032776
> 
> 
> It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3032778
> 
> View attachment 3032779


 
Nice pair!


Sorry you got water spots in your bag! 
When I got water spots in one of mine, what I did was I took a damp cloth and wiped it around all the vachetta, so it got all wet. I got a bit darker but the water spots are not as visible.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag.
> 
> View attachment 3032776
> 
> 
> It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3032778
> 
> View attachment 3032779


Sorry the rain got spots on the leather. Your bags look great.


----------



## Purseville

Twoboyz said:


> This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag.
> 
> View attachment 3032776
> 
> 
> It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3032778
> 
> View attachment 3032779




Beautiful bags!
So sorry about the water mark.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Nice pair!
> 
> 
> Sorry you got water spots in your bag!
> When I got water spots in one of mine, what I did was I took a damp cloth and wiped it around all the vachetta, so it got all wet. I got a bit darker but the water spots are not as visible.




Thanks MaryBel! That's a great idea. I might do that as well. [emoji4]




Trudysmom said:


> Sorry the rain got spots on the leather. Your bags look great.




Thanks T! I love these two together. [emoji4]



Purseville said:


> Beautiful bags!
> So sorry about the water mark.




Thanks P! [emoji4] I've been so careful with them, but oftentimes it prevents me from carrying them. Now at least I can relax a little and not worry so much. It's always easier when I get that first mark. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Whenever I carry a handbag with vachetta trim I get something on it... water spots or  mysterious spots from a restaurant.  I love the look of the vachetta,  but it's the spots that keep me from buying too many bags trimmed with it.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> This is my duo for the day. The ever so hard work horse of a bag the Logo Lock hobo in natural and the oh so cute chevron tote in pink.  The straps of the chevron match exactly to the logo lock bag.
> 
> View attachment 3032776
> 
> 
> It was pouring down rain this morning.  The vachetta on the chevron bag got spots and they did not disappear. I guess this will be the start of her patina process. I hope you all are having better weather where you are [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3032778
> 
> View attachment 3032779


Nice paring!
Don't go near Pittsburgh anytime soon. I think it is the start of monsoon season.


----------



## Purseville

Teal Hobo with logo lock. I love this hobo. It's so easy to wear.


----------



## NurseB21

Carley Olivia Bag in Black... This is a nice, lightweight throw around bag,
I just really wish the handles were rolled!


----------



## Trudysmom

NurseB21 said:


> Carley Olivia Bag in Black... This is a nice, lightweight throw around bag,
> I just really wish the handles were rolled!


Very pretty bag.

 Yes, I like rolled handles too.  I have the vintage black one and love the limited edition ones on the D&B website.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purseville said:


> Teal Hobo with logo lock. I love this hobo. It's so easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033278






NurseB21 said:


> Carley Olivia Bag in Black... This is a nice, lightweight throw around bag,
> I just really wish the handles were rolled!




Beautiful bags! Enjoy carrying them!


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> Teal Hobo with logo lock. I love this hobo. It's so easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033278


Nice color on the logo lock and coin purse.


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> Nice color on the logo lock and coin purse.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Whenever I carry a handbag with vachetta trim I get something on it... water spots or  mysterious spots from a restaurant.  I love the look of the vachetta,  but it's the spots that keep me from buying too many bags trimmed with it.




It's so stressful. [emoji53]


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Nice paring!
> 
> Don't go near Pittsburgh anytime soon. I think it is the start of monsoon season.




Thanks Roz! I feel like we are in monsoon season in Chicago right now! Our sump pump has been running every 30 seconds for like a week straight! Ugh.... It's not quiet either. [emoji37]


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> Teal Hobo with logo lock. I love this hobo. It's so easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033278




I love my logo lock more and more every time I carry it. That's a gorgeous color. It's on my wish list. [emoji7]



NurseB21 said:


> Carley Olivia Bag in Black... This is a nice, lightweight throw around bag,
> 
> I just really wish the handles were rolled!




Love the Olivia. I just got it in pebbled leather and thinking I'm needing another color. It's just so simplistic and beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3035130


 
Pretty!  I do the same thing, lol.  I forget how much I love a bag until I carry it.  It's like discovering it all over again.  Lots of fun, actually.


----------



## Purseville

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3035130




Love it! I have the same bag in rouge.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  I do the same thing, lol.  I forget how much I love a bag until I carry it.  It's like discovering it all over again.  Lots of fun, actually.







Purseville said:


> Love it! I have the same bag in rouge.




Thank you so much NAC and P! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3035259




There's just something about a black bag....she's beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3035130


A very pretty bag. Glad the rain drops didn't stay.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3035259


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to do errands today. I took my Teton vintage bag. She is adorable.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> There's just something about a black bag....she's beautiful!




Thank you TB! I stayed from an all black bag for so long because I felt it was too hard but boy was I wrong. It's perfect even in my 90 degree weather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went to do errands today. I took my Teton vintage bag. She is adorable.




Beautiful! Love the color combo. Can you believe that I'm about 15 years out Flo Satchels and Chelsea's and Clayton's, etc will be considered vintage? Amazing!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful! Love the color combo. Can you believe that I'm about 15 years out Flo Satchels and Chelsea's and Clayton's, etc will be considered vintage? Amazing!


I love how large the beautiful Dooney Duck is. I wish bags had them now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3035259




Absolutely gorgeous! Guess what just got added to my wish list?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3035130





PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3035259





Trudysmom said:


> We went to do errands today. I took my Teton vintage bag. She is adorable.



Three beautiful bags!

Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

Purseville said:


> Teal Hobo with logo lock. I love this hobo. It's so easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033278





NurseB21 said:


> Carley Olivia Bag in Black... This is a nice, lightweight throw around bag,
> I just really wish the handles were rolled!





Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my natural Stanwich Satchel with me. We got a few rain drops on us, but they just disappeared. When I don't carry this one for awhile I forget how much I love it. That happens with most of my bags though. Hope you all are having a nice Wednesday. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3035130





PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Flo Chelsea (Black) today. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. It's such a saturated black... I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3035259





Trudysmom said:


> We went to do errands today. I took my Teton vintage bag. She is adorable.



Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag. Glad the rain drops didn't stay.




Thanks T! [emoji4]




Trudysmom said:


> We went to do errands today. I took my Teton vintage bag. She is adorable.




That bag is adorable! I agree! [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB! I stayed from an all black bag for so long because I felt it was too hard but boy was I wrong. It's perfect even in my 90 degree weather.




When I discovered Dooney and all the beautiful colors, for a long time I thought black bags were boring....but man was I wrong. You can never go wrong with a beautiful black bag. [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> Three beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks RN! [emoji4]



elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!




Thanks Rosie! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Lilac getting the love today. 
View attachment 3036069

View attachment 3036070


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070



Hi NAC!

Beautiful! The fob is a perfect match!

Enjoy!


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070




I love the color of this bag. So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the lavender zip zip.   I have one also.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070


So lovely and your key fob is so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Beautiful! The fob is a perfect match!
> 
> Enjoy!


Hi, RN!!  Thanks!  I found the fob at Michaels and just love how well it goes with this bag. 



Purseville said:


> I love the color of this bag. So beautiful! Congratulations!


Thanks!  Me too - it's such a fun color.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love the lavender zip zip.   I have one also.


Thanks!  Yay for twins!




Trudysmom said:


> So lovely and your key fob is so pretty!


Thanks! This color just says Spring and Summer to me.  I love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070




Love it! That doc is perfect. I need a lilac bag [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! That doc is perfect. I need a lilac bag [emoji7]


 
Thanks! You do!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070


 
So pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070




That's a real beauty. Love your fob, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> That's a real beauty. Love your fob, too.




Thanks! It's such a fun color for summertime. So cheerful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!




Thanks GF!


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070


So cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> So cute!


 
Thanks!  I love how fun the Lilac color is.  Just makes me smile.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.




Love! Is this the medium-size? If so, we may be twins. I have a medium-size in the black with that same trim.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! Is this the medium-size? If so, we may be twins. I have a medium-size in the black with that same trim.


It is the small size.  Like my Flo Satchels.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.




So pretty! Love your outfit!


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.




I love it. I have the medium  size in black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.



Hi TM!

It's beautiful and looks great with your OOTD!


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.



Wish I was sitting there with you!  Love a good coffee and a special sweet treat. Oh, nice bag too...LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.


Great photo and bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Wish I was sitting there with you!  Love a good coffee and a special sweet treat.* Oh, nice bag too...LOL*!



  You're like me, I see the coffee and food first!  Thanks!




Trudysmom said:


> Great photo and bag!



Thanks TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.


Yes, I second that on being a great photo. Your Zip Zip actually looks like a patriotic bag. Love the "M" purse charm too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.


Still lovin that color combo TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I second that on being a great photo. Your Zip Zip actually looks like a patriotic bag. Love the "M" purse charm too.



Thanks YD!  

The "M" charm was actually a gift from MaryBel when we had an opportunity to meet when she was on a trip to Illinois, where she lived for a while, and I was living in Illinois at the time.  It has been on every bag I carried since she gave it to me, which has been more than two years!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks YD!
> 
> The "M" charm was actually a gift from MaryBel when we had an opportunity to meet when she was on a trip to Illinois, where she lived for a while, and I was living in Illinois at the time.  It has been on every bag I carried since she gave it to me, which has been more than two years!


Awww, how sweet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> It is the small size.  Like my Flo Satchels.


 
Ahhh, gotcha!  We are cousins then, lol.  The medium black dillen is my only bag in that size.  I found that I preferred the small.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.


 
What a great photo!  Another one that could be an ad for Dooney. Love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great photo!  Another one that could be an ad for Dooney. Love!


 
I agree.... beautifully composed photo.... very professional looking.  Great bag too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great photo!  Another one that could be an ad for Dooney. Love!





lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree.... beautifully composed photo.... very professional looking.  Great bag too.



Mornin' NAC and LJ!

Thanks very much! We're on our way out now to enjoy another day in the city! (And get coffee! I NEED coffee! ) (My sister is a decaf tea drinker!)

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.



What an absolutely wonderful picture!  And a beautiful bag too.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac getting the love today.
> View attachment 3036069
> 
> View attachment 3036070


Love that lilac!  And the purse charm!


Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.



Gorgeous dillen and looks nice with your outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my pocket satchels today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.




I think this is my favorite one of your pocket satchels. Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.




Oh GF, I wish I was there with you!
I know, I need to get in line


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> What an absolutely wonderful picture!  And a beautiful bag too.
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Thanks Rosie!

I had a wonderful day!  I hope you did too!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.




Just beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.



Another beautiful satchel paired with another great OOTD!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.


So pretty!!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.


Drooling over your bag and your breakfast!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Drooling over your bag and your breakfast!!



Hi KC!

Thanks!


----------



## Live It Up

Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.


Pretty color!


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.



Yummy! And you're breakfast looks good, too. :giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.



What a rich color that is. Totally makes me look again at Ivy Flo.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.


Rich beautiful color!


----------



## MrsKC

I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.




Love it!!! The color is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Navy Dillen 2 satchel out today.




It's beautiful T! Love the navy with tan trim. It's so classic. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Bancarella, Union Square.




Gorgeous bag and lovely picture. I love your coffee shop pictures. They represent what I wish I did more....just slowed down and enjoyed quality time just taking it all in. [emoji4]  Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.




What an absolutely perfect outfit! The bag just pops! I love the color combo. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.




It's so vibrant! I love it. Hope you had a nice dinner. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.




She's beautiful. I have the Juliette in dark gray and she's just a joy to carry. The camel color is beautiful. Closet shopping is awesome! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.


 
What a beautiful bag!  I love your whole ensemble - and how your scarf and phone case compliment each other so well.  Another gorgeous BOTD and OOTD.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag and lovely picture. I love your coffee shop pictures. They represent what I wish I did more....just slowed down and enjoyed quality time just taking it all in. [emoji4]  Have fun!



Hi TB!

Thanks!  It had been over a month since I was able to hang out in the city.  It did feel good to slow down and chill for a while. I'm back to reality now.   But next week my daughter is on vacation and we're going to drive to Vegas for a couple of weeks.  I can't wait to spend some "me" time there. (At the Dooney outlet, of course!  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.



Hi LIU!

Your Ivy Flo is beautiful!  She's a perfect church and dinner companion!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.



Hi KC!

I'm sure Juliette is happy to be out of her wrapping and on your arm!  She looks very good there! I bet she is even prettier in person!

Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.


Oh this is just lovely!


MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.



Gorgeous!  I'm sure I will love carrying her red sister too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Yummy! And you're breakfast looks good, too. :giggles:



Thanks LIU!  It was!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It had been over a month since I was able to hang out in the city.  It did feel good to slow down and chill for a while. I'm back to reality now.   But next week my daughter is on vacation and we're going to drive to Vegas for a couple of weeks.  I can't wait to spend some "me" time there. (At the Dooney outlet, of course!  )




Oh how exciting! I hope you have a great time. Two weeks is plenty of time to do some serious damage...oops I mean... Get some great bags at the outlet! [emoji23]. I can't wait to hear all about it. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Oh this is just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  I'm sure I will love carrying her red sister too.




I seriously want her red sister. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Seafoam Gretta for today. 
View attachment 3040160

View attachment 3040161

View attachment 3040163


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Carried my small Ivy Flo to church and out to dinner.


Gorgeous satchel and color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> I have had this bag for almost 2 years and just took the wrapping off. Juliette hobo in camel. LOVE!  Love DB pebble leather.  Closet shopping is awesome  she is much prettier than the picture irl.


Very nice bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Gretta for today.
> View attachment 3040160
> 
> View attachment 3040161
> 
> View attachment 3040163


Love that color. I have the two handled satchel in that color, ostrich. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh how exciting! I hope you have a great time. *Two weeks is plenty of time to do some serious damage...oops I mean... Get some great bags at the outlet!* [emoji23]. I can't wait to hear all about it. [emoji3]



 

Thanks TB!  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Gretta for today.
> View attachment 3040160
> 
> View attachment 3040161
> 
> View attachment 3040163





Trudysmom said:


> I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.



Hi NAC and TM!

You two really know how to put an outfit together!  Looking good! Love the bags!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.




I can see why! So pretty, and perfect with your outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC and TM!
> 
> 
> 
> You two really know how to put an outfit together!  Looking good! Love the bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!




How sweet! Thank you so much for the nice compliment.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love that color. I have the two handled satchel in that color, ostrich. So pretty.




Thanks! And I remember you posting yours before, it's very pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM*:  I love the black and white Buckley.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it!!! The color is beautiful!





Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful. I have the Juliette in dark gray and she's just a joy to carry. The camel color is beautiful. Closet shopping is awesome! Enjoy! [emoji4]



Thanks ladies!!
I have not seen the dark grey......do you have a pic? I would lone to see it. I also have this bag in black.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> I'm sure Juliette is happy to be out of her wrapping and on your arm!  She looks very good there! I bet she is even prettier in person!
> 
> Enjoy!





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag.



Thank you ladies and yes much prettier in person .


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Oh this is just lovely!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  I'm sure I will love carrying her red sister too.



Did you get a red flo or a red Juliette?


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I love your whole ensemble - and how your scarf and phone case compliment each other so well.  Another gorgeous BOTD and OOTD.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Gretta for today.
> View attachment 3040160
> 
> View attachment 3040161
> 
> View attachment 3040163



Thanks NAC, you are so sweet!
Your Gretta looks great on you and love the SLGs!!

I am slow.......what is BOTD and OOTD?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Gretta for today.
> View attachment 3040160
> 
> View attachment 3040161
> 
> View attachment 3040163




Cute bag with the accessories. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.



Lovely white Buckley and love your blouse!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I have not seen the dark grey......do you have a pic? I would lone to see it. I also have this bag in black.




Sure, I'd be happy to. Here she is I gray.  Black is really nice too with that nice hardware. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to. Here she is I gray.  Black is really nice too with that nice hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3040385


Thanks TB, what a great bag! I also would have got a grey one if it would have been available. Great neutral!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Thanks NAC, you are so sweet!
> 
> Your Gretta looks great on you and love the SLGs!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am slow.......what is BOTD and OOTD?





Thanks!! 

Oops, sorry. BOTD is Bag Of The Day and OOTD is Outfit Of The Day.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Oops, sorry. BOTD is Bag Of The Day and OOTD is Outfit Of The Day.



Oh I see. Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB, what a great bag! I also would have got a grey one if it would have been available. Great neutral!!




Thanks! It was hard to chose a color. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa. 
View attachment 3040786

View attachment 3040787

View attachment 3040788


----------



## immigratty

cute bags ladies. I really need to get back on my a-game with taking pics. I've been wearing a lot of quilt siggies lately, can only wear them in the summer...but looks like it's going to storm today, so coated canvas or leather will come out to play, haven't decided yet.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa.
> View attachment 3040786
> 
> View attachment 3040787
> 
> View attachment 3040788



Love it! You look lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to. Here she is I gray.  Black is really nice too with that nice hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3040385


 
That is gorgeous!  I love how you can see the pebbling so well in this picture.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa.
> View attachment 3040786
> 
> View attachment 3040787
> 
> View attachment 3040788


Lovely color, bag and photo.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Did you get a red flo or a red Juliette?



A red Juliette.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Gretta for today.
> View attachment 3040160
> 
> View attachment 3040161
> 
> View attachment 3040163


Love the color!


Trudysmom said:


> I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.


Beautiful!


Twoboyz said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to. Here she is I gray.  Black is really nice too with that nice hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3040385


Oh I love!  I think I need another Juliette!


----------



## Bobetta

It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.


----------



## immigratty

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.



beautiful. great way to "break back in" lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.


Your Gray satchel is SO pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.



Hi B!

Your satchel is beautiful! And it goes great with your OOTD!  Looking good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely color, bag and photo.


Thanks!!



elbgrl said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Oh I love!  I think I need another Juliette!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.


 
Perfect pairing.  Looks great on you! (welcome back)


----------



## Bobetta

Thanks, everyone! Between having app issues and switching phones and not carrying my Dooney babies, I haven't been around as much. I have been carrying them here and there. And have been trying to carry different ones to spread the love. Especially my Natural Flo. Still has my heart. And I took out my Mini Salmon recently. But I was experimenting with the OrYany backpack and had major issues with it. Sent two back and trying out the third. And I think the threading is falling apart. Again.  Annoying. I like the bag but love my Dooneys. Nothing compares. 
Good to be back, NutsAboutCoach!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa.
> View attachment 3040786
> 
> View attachment 3040787
> 
> View attachment 3040788




One word... Gorgeous!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, everyone! Between having app issues and switching phones and not carrying my Dooney babies, I haven't been around as much. I have been carrying them here and there. And have been trying to carry different ones to spread the love. Especially my Natural Flo. Still has my heart. And I took out my Mini Salmon recently. But I was experimenting with the OrYany backpack and had major issues with it. Sent two back and trying out the third. And I think the threading is falling apart. Again.  Annoying. I like the bag but love my Dooneys. Nothing compares.
> Good to be back, NutsAboutCoach!




Yay... Good to hear from you. I've heard good and bad things about OrYany. They are beautiful bags though. Hope your next one is good.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.




Beautiful!!! I miss your photos! [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> A red Juliette.


----------



## MrsKC

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.


You look lovely .


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> I took my White Buckley to lunch. I love to carry my Buckley bags.




Great bag!


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa.
> View attachment 3040786
> 
> View attachment 3040787
> 
> View attachment 3040788




Love it!


----------



## Purseville

This is what I carried today. 
Olivia Gretta in Navy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> This is what I carried today.
> Olivia Gretta in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041444


That is such a cute bag!


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> That is such a cute bag!




Thanks so much!


----------



## MrsKC

Purseville said:


> This is what I carried today.
> Olivia Gretta in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041444


So pretty, great photo!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work on this Monday morning, with Elephant Willa.
> View attachment 3040786
> 
> View attachment 3040787
> 
> View attachment 3040788




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> cute bags ladies. I really need to get back on my a-game with taking pics. I've been wearing a lot of quilt siggies lately, can only wear them in the summer...but looks like it's going to storm today, so coated canvas or leather will come out to play, haven't decided yet.




Hope the storms weren't too bad. We had some tornados loot too far from me last night. This weather is crazy. Lots of rain.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is gorgeous!  I love how you can see the pebbling so well in this picture.







elbgrl said:


> Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love!  I think I need another Juliette!




Thanks everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.




Great to see you again Bobetta! Beautiful outfit and bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, everyone! Between having app issues and switching phones and not carrying my Dooney babies, I haven't been around as much. I have been carrying them here and there. And have been trying to carry different ones to spread the love. Especially my Natural Flo. Still has my heart. And I took out my Mini Salmon recently. But I was experimenting with the OrYany backpack and had major issues with it. Sent two back and trying out the third. And I think the threading is falling apart. Again.  Annoying. I like the bag but love my Dooneys. Nothing compares.
> Good to be back, NutsAboutCoach!




I was watching that oryany presentation. I thought it was cute. Sorry to hear about all of your problems with it. Happy you are back. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> This is what I carried today.
> Olivia Gretta in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041444




Beautiful bag! I have the crossbody bag and zip around wallet in this color. I really want this Olivia in the brown Tmoro. [emoji4]


----------



## Purseville

MrsKC said:


> So pretty, great photo!




Thanks!


----------



## Purseville

Bobetta said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted or carried Dooney. But today I paired it with my black/white dress. Rocking my Grey Small Florentine Satchel.




Beautiful outfit and bag.


----------



## Purseville

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! I have the crossbody bag and zip around wallet in this color. I really want this Olivia in the brown Tmoro. [emoji4]




Thank you , TB! 
I saw the cross body. I was going to get it too but decided to get the hobo with logo lock in aqua instead. 
I'll post the picture later.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Hope the storms weren't too bad. We had some tornados loot too far from me last night. This weather is crazy. Lots of rain.



OMG yes, I was in Chicago this past weekend, it stormed Saturday evening / night, we had to turn it in early, it's been pretty bad here too, yesterday morning I though I was going to see Oz...hahaha it was awful


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purseville said:


> This is what I carried today.
> Olivia Gretta in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041444



Hi P!

Pretty navy satchel! And I love the size of Olivia.

Enjoy!


----------



## Purseville

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty navy satchel! And I love the size of Olivia.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> Thank you , TB!
> I saw the cross body. I was going to get it too but decided to get the hobo with logo lock in aqua instead.
> I'll post the picture later.




Oohhhh I can't wait to see it. Love that color. [emoji7]



immigratty said:


> OMG yes, I was in Chicago this past weekend, it stormed Saturday evening / night, we had to turn it in early, it's been pretty bad here too, yesterday morning I though I was going to see Oz...hahaha it was awful




I'm sorry IM. Saturday night was awful. The day was so nice up until around 7 or 8 I think. Hope you enjoyed some of your visit at least.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh I can't wait to see it. Love that color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry IM. Saturday night was awful. The day was so nice up until around 7 or 8 I think. Hope you enjoyed some of your visit at least.



right, it was terrible, but good thing we got an early start, we arrived in Chicago about 11:30am, so we got to enjoy lots of it! thanx 

and Sunday was beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> right, it was terrible, but good thing we got an early start, we arrived in Chicago about 11:30am, so we got to enjoy lots of it! thanx
> 
> and Sunday was beautiful




Oh good, I'm glad. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.




Love the whole outfit T! Gorgeous!


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.




I love the bag and the outfit.


----------



## Purseville

This is what I'm carrying to work today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.





Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003



Lovely satchels ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003




Beautiful! Love this color combo the best. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sorry for the catch all post, I'm on the road and behind on reading. But what I've seen is some gorgeous bags ladies!  Love them all!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003


 Love that bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.



Hi TM!

I love your colorful collection of Dooney satchels! (And your colorful Willis collection!) They make putting an outfit together so much fun! 



Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003



Hi P!

She's beautiful!  I love the color combo too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your satchels ladies.  Classy all the way.


----------



## Trudysmom

I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.




So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.



I love all the lunch dates you and your hubs go on!  

Your OOTD and ocean blue satchel look so good together!

I hope you had a fun lunch!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.


You look lovely for lunch!


----------



## dcooney4

My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.


That is a darling bag and great color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.



The blue is so pretty with the [vachetta?] trim! 

Such a cute, easy to carry bag!


----------



## MrsKC

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.


Love the look of that one!


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you ! It was so light and comfortable with the short option.


----------



## dcooney4

Trudysmom said:


> I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.



So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.




Such a pretty color! I love the look of this bag.


----------



## immigratty

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.



this is a cute bag. I notice a lot of the new bags have the Dooney written in gold. I'm wondering why they started doing that. I miss the duck. bring back the duck to everything! that's why I fell in LOVE with Dooney. I wish they'd even put ducks on Altos


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> this is a cute bag. I notice a lot of the new bags have the Dooney written in gold. I'm wondering why they started doing that. I miss the duck. bring back the duck to everything! that's why I fell in LOVE with Dooney. I wish they'd even put ducks on Altos


 The round leather emblem looks so nice.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.


Cute bag.  Love the color.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003


What a beauty.  Looks really roomy.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> The round leather emblem looks so nice.



yes. and I love ducks, I love it's embossed, and a little more understated than the gold lettering. and I actually really like the gold lettering, just LOVE the duck!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  such  pretty colors... both the handbag and the dress.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385



I super love this bag!! Can't believe I didn't snatch this up. Looking fab, girl.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385


Mint is such a pretty color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385




Gorgeous as always! (And twins!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I  went out to lunch with my husband. I took my Ocean Blue double handle satchel. The light from the window makes it look a little light, but it matched so well.




So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Flo this evening.




I love this color. Sigh...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purseville said:


> This is what I'm carrying to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044003




Twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> My blue field bag using the short strap option only. Love this bag.




Cute! Love the blue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385




I don't know which I'm staring at more, the beautiful mint Chelsea, or the beautiful colors in your dress!  Looking good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!



Lol that bad girl, you gotta watch those Dooneys all the time!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385



Wow!  You look lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!




Beautiful... I was looking at an "as is" of this bag on the Q last night. Good luck on the slots and have fun in Sin City! Hope you get to go to the outlet/Retail there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!




I love it! Ms Croco is having adventures!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Lol that bad girl, you gotta watch those Dooneys all the time!



Hi Rosie!

  I think the croco brings out her wild side! 





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I was looking at an "as is" of this bag on the Q last night. Good luck on the slots and have fun in Sin City! Hope you get to go to the outlet/Retail there.



Hi PTB!

Thanks! This was an As Is bag in great condition with all the accessories.  We're going to be here a month so I should pace myself, but I'd love to get to the outlet for the 4th of July sales.  Dooney usually has it's Red, White, & Blue Sale.  Hopefully I'll be better at dealing with the heat by next weekend. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love it! Ms Croco is having adventures!



Hi NAC!

  Thanks! I hope you're having a great vacation!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Minty today... Miss Mint Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046385




Love that dress and the bag. Loved your video! Looking gorgeous and stylish as usual girlfriend. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!




That diva! She's gorgeous [emoji7] Glad you made it there and I hope you have a great time on your vacation. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks girls for all the Mint love! She was fun to carry today. [emoji2]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *That diva! *She's gorgeous [emoji7] Glad you made it there and I hope you have a great time on your vacation. Enjoy [emoji4]



 

Thanks very much TB!


----------



## RozEnix

I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.


A very cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.


So cute!!
Where do you find all of these cute colors? Outlets? All I find is the usual neutrals in Florentine unless I go on Dooney's site or Q, and sometimes that is even slim pickens.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.




Sooo pretty and Springy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.


Another pretty ensemble TM! Great color on that satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.


Hey Roz,
I saw a table full of these this weekend. I did not know they were on clearance. Good score.


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Made it safely to Vegas last night after a long, hot drive. On the way to Walmart this morning we stopped in a casino so hubs could place a sports bet.  Turned my head for a second and Ms Croco snuck off to a video poker machine to gamble away my money!



I hope she won!! even if not, looking that beautiful in the casino is winning.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I think the croco brings out her wild side!
> 
> Hi PTB!
> 
> Thanks! This was an As Is bag in great condition with all the accessories.  We're going to be here a month so I should pace myself, but I'd love to get to the outlet for the 4th of July sales.  Dooney usually has it's Red, White, & Blue Sale.  Hopefully I'll be better at dealing with the heat by next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi NAC!*
> 
> *  Thanks! I hope you're having a great vacation!*




Thanks RN!  We got home yesterday afternoon.  It was a long trip (7 days/6 nights), but still lots of fun. We drove to Denver so the car enthusiasts in my family could go to the Mecum Auto Auction (no bidding or buying there, lol), then made a big circle on the way home and visited Red Rocks Ampitheater, Pikes Peak, and Royal Gorge. Beautiful land and scenery. But we're back home and I got to sleep in my own bed last night. 

Now I can try to catch up on what everyone is up to.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.


What a cutie!  Love the color - and excellent score finding her on clearance!  Hope your knee starts feeling better soon. 



Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.


 
Another perfect pairing TM!  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.

View attachment 3049685

View attachment 3049686


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686



Lovely!  I'm on the hunt for more of these and other colors cause I'm afraid they will no longer be available before long.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  I'm on the hunt for more of these and other colors cause I'm afraid they will no longer be available before long.




Thanks! I feel the same way, I would like to get some more colors as well.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686


I love the color and of course, the style!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love the color and of course, the style!!




Thanks TM! Of course!


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TM! Of course!


Very pretty. I took out Marine today, love, love, love


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Very pretty. I took out Marine today, love, love, love




Thanks! And your Marine is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.




So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.




Love that pink!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Very pretty. I took out Marine today, love, love, love


Any new pictures? Such a pretty bag. I am thinking about adding the gray flo satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Thanks RN!  We got home yesterday afternoon.  It was a long trip (7 days/6 nights), but still lots of fun. We drove to Denver so the car enthusiasts in my family could go to the Mecum Auto Auction (no bidding or buying there, lol), then made a big circle on the way home and visited Red Rocks Ampitheater, Pikes Peak, and Royal Gorge. Beautiful land and scenery. But we're back home and I got to sleep in my own bed last night.
> 
> Now I can try to catch up on what everyone is up to.




Glad you had a nice trip! I love it out west!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Any new pictures? Such a pretty bag. I am thinking about adding the gray flo satchel.


No, sorry. Just the one I posted before.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> No, sorry. Just the one I posted before.


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> I hope she won!! even if not, looking that beautiful in the casino is winning.



Hi I!

She didn't win but she hasn't given up yet.   Thanks!  I do feel like a winner when I'm carrying her around the casino!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Thanks RN!  We got home yesterday afternoon.  It was a long trip (7 days/6 nights), but still lots of fun. We drove to Denver so the car enthusiasts in my family could go to the Mecum Auto Auction (no bidding or buying there, lol), then made a big circle on the way home and visited Red Rocks Ampitheater, Pikes Peak, and Royal Gorge. Beautiful land and scenery. But we're back home and I got to sleep in my own bed last night.
> 
> Now I can try to catch up on what everyone is up to.



Hi NAC!

I'm so happy you had a fun vacation! We drove through Pikes Peak National Forest years ago.  It was beautiful!

I'm also very happy you made it home safely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy you had a fun vacation! We drove through Pikes Peak National Forest years ago.  It was beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also very happy you made it home safely!




Thanks RN! Me too! I spent oat of the drive up Pikes Peak with my eyes shut and hanging on for dear life. 

It was a long drive, but a fun vacation.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686


 
Looking good NAC!  I so love Flo in Crimson...


----------



## TaterTots

RozEnix said:


> No, sorry. Just the one I posted before.


 
I love the depth in this color...  so rich..


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.




What a gorgeous outfit!
The Dooney is gorgeous in this color and your dress is so pretty! Love all the flowers.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my nylon DS.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my nylon DS.


I see blue!!!
Very pretty


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686


Yay twins! 
I think quite a few of us have this bag. This color is one of their best I think. Just lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Ocean Blue out this evening.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue out this evening.


I love it TM!
But tell me....do you dress to match the bag, or choose the bag to match the outfit?


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> I love it TM!
> But tell me....do you dress to match the bag, or choose the bag to match the outfit?


I do both. Sometimes I choose the bag first, sometimes my clothes.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Your outfits with matching bags are such eye candy!!  Love it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Looking good NAC!  I so love Flo in Crimson...


Thanks! I love this color.  So rich and versatile.  Sometimes it looks more brown, other times more red.  I love that. 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, GF!! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Yay twins!
> I think quite a few of us have this bag. This color is one of their best I think. Just lovely.


Thanks!  Yay for twins!!  I was so enabled and had to get this color after seeing someone's pictures here on the forum.   That happend for me with Crimson, Ocean Blue ad Violet.  I now have all three.  I'm hopeless, lol....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my nylon DS.


Blue!!  What a fun color for summer time!  



Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue out this evening.


 (Twins!)  She looks gorgeous on you, TM.  Another beautiful ensemble - perfect!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> I lucked out at Macy's over the weekend and these cuties were on clearance. I test drived her out this morning when I got the roots done. A gal has to keep up with the hair, knee or no knee.





Trudysmom said:


> I took my Florentine pink pocket satchel out today. This bag is SO soft.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686





RozEnix said:


> No, sorry. Just the one I posted before.





MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my nylon DS.





Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue out this evening.



Mornin'!

Trying to catch up.  We're having internet issues and I haven't been able to post replies.

I'm loving your bags! Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.




Beautiful!!! So patriotic[emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.




Hi TM!

What a perfect outfit!  I love the bag with the charm!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.


All you need is the fireworks!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> All you need is the fireworks!


That is one of the charms I am holding!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.




What a great idea!  You look so festive! Perfect!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> That is one of the charms I am holding!


Oopsie. I think I need new glasses.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Oopsie. I think I need new glasses.


It is small, you can't see the charms. I need to show a close up.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time to give Crimson Flo another outing.
> 
> View attachment 3049685
> 
> View attachment 3049686



That color is fabulous. That's one I wish I had. Very nice!


----------



## Live It Up

RozEnix said:


> No, sorry. Just the one I posted before.



Another beautiful flo! Love that color!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Ocean Blue out this evening.



Very pretty. Love your whole ensemble. Ocean Blue is such a pretty color.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.



Perfect for July 4th! I love your dress, too.


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> That color is fabulous. That's one I wish I had. Very nice!


Aw man, now I have to find one. Is this color discontinued? Too bad the one I got from Q was in terrible shape


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> That color is fabulous. That's one I wish I had. Very nice!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

My recent thrifted find (on Monday)! I know it looks really white but it's more like a bone color in person.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> My recent thrifted find (on Monday)! I know it looks really white but it's more like a bone color in person.



Hi T!

What a beautiful thrift find! It looks new!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> My recent thrifted find (on Monday)! I know it looks really white but it's more like a bone color in person.




Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> My recent thrifted find (on Monday)! I know it looks really white but it's more like a bone color in person.


This is such a pretty bag!


----------



## RozEnix

Took Ocean out for a spin today. Wow the lighting is bad.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I am wearing a red, white and blue maxi today with my Ocean Blue and the Brighton charms I bought for my bags.  We need a thread with red, white and blue.




So cute and patriotic! I love the dress and well...that ocean is my new favorite. [emoji4]. Happy 4th!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Took Ocean out for a spin today. Wow the lighting is bad.




So pretty! I love your top with it. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> Took Ocean out for a spin today. Wow the lighting is bad.



Hi RE!

I have to agree with TB, I love your ocean Dooney, especially with your pretty top!


----------



## RozEnix

Thanks. I tried to match like Trudysmom.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My sister always rolls her eyes when I start my conversations about Dooney handbags or handbags in general.  She loves the quality and function of Dooney bags but that's where her obsession ends.  But, today she sent me two texts of the bag she's carrying while she's away visiting family.  I'm getting to her slowly but surely! 

Black Dillen triple zip CBB purchased at the Livermore Outlet in April, and the marine croco wallet I gave her from my set.  She said it fits perfectly in her CBB.  Taking at Havana, Vancouver BC:


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Took Ocean out for a spin today. Wow the lighting is bad.


Yay Ocean! Great color, twins.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister always rolls her eyes when I start my conversations about Dooney handbags or handbags in general.  She loves the quality and function of Dooney bags but that's where her obsession ends.  But, today she sent me two texts of the bag she's carrying while she's away visiting family.  I'm getting to her slowly but surely!
> 
> Black Dillen triple zip CBB purchased at the Livermore Outlet in April, and the marine croco wallet I gave her from my set.  She said it fits perfectly in her CBB.  Taking at Havana, Vancouver BC:


That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Thanks. I tried to match like Trudysmom.


It is fun to pick clothes, bags and jewelry. Oh, shoes too. ha. I am ill a lot and this is fun for me. 

 Great picture and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch today. More red, white and blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Took Ocean out for a spin today. Wow the lighting is bad.




Looking good!  And twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. More red, white and blue.




You nailed it again, TM!  Love!


----------



## kina.strickland

I love a Black Bag[emoji41]


----------



## Trudysmom

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3053724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a Black Bag[emoji41]


Very pretty bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RE!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with TB, I love your ocean Dooney, especially with your pretty top!




Me 3... Love Ocean! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch today. More red, white and blue.




Gorgeousness.... I think your red Flo is the only all smooth one I've seen. It's beautiful... The entire look. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3053724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a Black Bag[emoji41]


It is a great looking bag Kina!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeousness.... I think your red Flo is the only all smooth one I've seen. It's beautiful... The entire look. [emoji7]


FYI, they had smooth red Flo satchels at the ******* outlet. They were not the small ones.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> It is fun to pick clothes, bags and jewelry. Oh, shoes too. ha. I am ill a lot and this is fun for me.
> 
> Great picture and bag!


What a cute picture TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> FYI, they had smooth red Flo satchels at the ******* outlet. They were not the small ones.




Ahhh ok, thanks GF. They have the larger ones at my outlets too. They are huuuuge!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> It is fun to pick clothes, bags and jewelry. Oh, shoes too. ha. I am ill a lot and this is fun for me.
> 
> Great picture and bag!


Shoes, no. I think I am the only female that isn't into shoes, I prefer bare feet. but then there are UGGS.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3053724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a Black Bag[emoji41]


 
Love!!  This bag is grogeous in black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty bag.



Thanks TM! 

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kina.strickland said:


> View attachment 3053724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a Black Bag[emoji41]



Hi KS!

Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister always rolls her eyes when I start my conversations about Dooney handbags or handbags in general.  She loves the quality and function of Dooney bags but that's where her obsession ends.  But, today she sent me two texts of the bag she's carrying while she's away visiting family.  I'm getting to her slowly but surely!
> 
> Black Dillen triple zip CBB purchased at the Livermore Outlet in April, and the marine croco wallet I gave her from my set.  She said it fits perfectly in her CBB.  Taking at Havana, Vancouver BC:


 
You will convert her, eventually!
I'm doing that with my mom and sis 


Love the pic. Whatever that is, it looks yummy! 
Your sister is so close to me. We were even going to go to Vancouver last weekend but it got so hot that we decided to go downtown instead and spend the day inside the museum! I'll have to research that place for the time we go.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy 4th of July Dooney GFs!


Since yesterday I got ready and switched to my oberland grommet sac in red. She's very nice to carry. She's really red, the pic makes her look a bit orangey but she is red!


She went to the outlet with me. Reveal of the goodies to follow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *You will convert her, eventually!
> I'm doing that with my mom and sis
> *
> 
> Love the pic. Whatever that is, it looks yummy!
> Your sister is so close to me. We were even going to go to Vancouver last weekend but it got so hot that we decided to go downtown instead and spend the day inside the museum! I'll have to research that place for the time we go.



  If they knew how determined we are they would be scared of us! 

Thanks!  I was so excited to post the pics of her Dooney items I didn't really look at the food until after I posted.  It does look good! I'll have to ask her what she had and if she recommends the place.  It must be cool living so close to Vancouver that you can hang out there for a weekend!  I've never been and my sister insists that go with her next time.  This is her third trip and she loves Vancouver!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Happy 4th of July Dooney GFs!
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I got ready and switched to my oberland grommet sac in red. She's very nice to carry. She's really red, the pic makes her look a bit orangey but she is red!
> 
> 
> She went to the outlet with me. Reveal of the goodies to follow.



Happy 4th of July MB!

I love your red bag!  I've been taking Colette (my avatar pic, as you know) to the pool every day.  She's going with us in a few minutes.  She's a perfect size for what I take to the pool.

Can't wait to see your reveal later! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Happy 4th of July Dooney GFs!
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I got ready and switched to my oberland grommet sac in red. She's very nice to carry. She's really red, the pic makes her look a bit orangey but she is red!
> 
> 
> She went to the outlet with me. Reveal of the goodies to follow.



Love it MB!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307



You Look Lovely


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307


Pretty!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend. 

This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend.
> 
> This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.


So festive TM


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend.
> 
> This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.



I really love the cluster of Brighton charms!  You are wearing a perfect holiday outfit.  

Have fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today *but I'm still going with the "FLO"... *Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307





I love Flo with your outfit! Flo is so beautiful in Ocean!

Have fun!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> If they knew how determined we are they would be scared of us!
> 
> Thanks!  I was so excited to post the pics of her Dooney items I didn't really look at the food until after I posted.  It does look good! I'll have to ask her what she had and if she recommends the place.  It must be cool living so close to Vancouver that you can hang out there for a weekend!  I've never been and my sister insists that go with her next time.  This is her third trip and she loves Vancouver!


 
Yeah, I haven't checked really how long it is to drive there but my guess is about 2 hrs. 
When the sign to take the I-5 North says Vancouver BC, you know you are pretty close. You need to ask her for recommendations. I have not done any research at all, so I'm not sure what are the places to go to. You should go with her next time! It's always fun to visit new places!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy 4th of July MB!
> 
> I love your red bag!  I've been taking Colette (my avatar pic, as you know) to the pool every day.  She's going with us in a few minutes.  She's a perfect size for what I take to the pool.
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal later!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


 
Thanks GF! 
It's her first outing since the time I got her from ILD, which I believe was more than a year ago.


Oh, Collette is the perfect bag! No wonder she gets all the action!


The reveal is up GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307




Gorgeous! 
Love the outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love it MB!


 
Thank you Kc!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend.
> 
> This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.


 


I love it, all! your top, the red flo, the blue flo, the charms!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, I haven't checked really how long it is to drive there but my guess is about 2 hrs.
> When the sign to take the I-5 North says Vancouver BC, you know you are pretty close. You need to ask her for recommendations. I have not done any research at all, so I'm not sure what are the places to go to. You should go with her next time! It's always fun to visit new places!



(Our :censor: internet keeps going out!)

I'll ask her and PM you recommendations!



MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It's her first outing since the time I got her from ILD, which I believe was more than a year ago.
> 
> 
> Oh, Collette is the perfect bag! No wonder she gets all the action!
> 
> The reveal is up GF!




A year ago?  See?  If she was blue you would have taken her out long before now. 

Thanks! Colette really has been a great go-to bag. I didn't know how I was going to use her this trip but I knew she was coming!

I'll check out your reveal.  If you don't hear from me soon it's because our internet went out again!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Happy 4th of July Dooney GFs!
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I got ready and switched to my oberland grommet sac in red. She's very nice to carry. She's really red, the pic makes her look a bit orangey but she is red!
> 
> 
> She went to the outlet with me. Reveal of the goodies to follow.


What a great bag!  Love it!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't want to go with the Red, White & Blue theme today but I'm still going with the "FLO"... Carrying Miss Ocean and my Chevron print wide leg pant suit in celebration of Independence Day [emoji631]
> 
> View attachment 3054307


Gorgeous outfit/bag combo - Love it!




Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend.
> 
> This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.


Love your outfit/bag combo!  Another great one.  Your Brighton charms are adorable!


----------



## Suzwhat

Stopped at a Macy's to see an Olivia in person.  All they had was a Chevron one, but I got a feel for the size.  I surprised myself by the bag I liked the best was one I already own that I rarely reach for.  Got home and got it ready to use tomorrow.  Gretta satchel in charcoal.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great bag!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit/bag combo - Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit/bag combo!  Another great one.  Your Brighton charms are adorable!


Thank you. I took a picture of the Brighton patriotic egg charm but I should have used my Canon camera. Oh well. Just wanted to show the eagle inside.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I took a picture of the Brighton patriotic egg charm but I should have used my Canon camera. Oh well. Just wanted to show the eagle inside.




Totally, 100% in love with this!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Stopped at a Macy's to see an Olivia in person.  All they had was a Chevron one, but I got a feel for the size.  I surprised myself by the bag I liked the best was one I already own that I rarely reach for.  Got home and got it ready to use tomorrow.  Gretta satchel in charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055202


So pretty!


----------



## Kimmy_06

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A


----------



## BlazenHsss

Kimmy_06 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055711


----------



## Kimmy_06

Thank you! I was able to find a store in my town that carries this. I'll try it thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.

Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
View attachment 3055947

View attachment 3055948


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
> View attachment 3055947
> 
> View attachment 3055948


ah, so pretty. How do you like her so far?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm told this works with ink stains.
> 
> http://bickmore.com/products/leather-care/bick-1.html
> 
> But I've never actually used it.  Has anyone else?




Humm... I've never used or heard of this cleaner. They mention the word "aggressive"... that scares me. I guess you can do a patch test? Another lady (TwoBoyz) here had color transfer on one of her coated cotton bags, and she used bleach to help remove the stain and it worked. Hopefully she will chime in


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
> View attachment 3055947
> 
> View attachment 3055948




Lovely!!! That blue us gorgeous. How heavy would you say she is compared to a Florentine in the same class? The Buckleys look a lot heavier to me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Stopped at a Macy's to see an Olivia in person.  All they had was a Chevron one, but I got a feel for the size.  I surprised myself by the bag I liked the best was one I already own that I rarely reach for.  Got home and got it ready to use tomorrow.  Gretta satchel in charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055202



Hi SW!

Isn't it great when you realize the bag you love most is one you already own? Your Gretta satchel is beautiful!



Kimmy_06 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055711
> 
> View attachment 3055948



Hi NAC!

At least you have a beautiful bag to keep you company! Enjoy Miss D Buckley!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
> View attachment 3055947
> 
> View attachment 3055948


Your Denim Buckley is so beautiful! Great photos!


----------



## Trudysmom

Kimmy_06 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055711


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  I think the Buckley is a heavy bag, much more so than the small satchel or the Bristol.  You can check the weight on Q listing,  since they still have some Buckleys.  I think it's under 3 lbs,  but that's till heavy to me.  However,  compared to some of the other handbags,  I guess it's medium weight.  The Clayton is much much heavier.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely!!! That blue us gorgeous. How heavy would you say she is compared to a Florentine in the same class? The Buckleys look a lot heavier to me.


I don't see a big difference. I am sure it is a bit heavier since it is larger that the small florentines I have. Such a fantastic bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN and TM:  I just checked some weights on the Q site for various Dooney Florentine handbags....


Buckley:        2 lb 9 oz
Small Satchel 2 lb 8 oz
Chelsea         2 lb 8 oz
Domed buckle
satchel          2 lb 8 oz


The shoulder strap is probably included in the weight.  It can be removed from the small satchel,  but not from the Buckley or the Chelsea.  Maybe that's why the Buckley feels heavier to me than the small satchel.


I remember the Clayton was about 3 lb 4oz,  or more.  But it's no longer listed.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
> View attachment 3055947
> 
> View attachment 3055948



oh i loooooooooooooove it!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this drawstring with the donegal crest this evening for Vacation Bible School at my church. Ironically, I just changed into another Dooney a few minutes ago to be more hands free. :giggles:


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN and TM:  I just checked some weights on the Q site for various Dooney Florentine handbags....
> 
> 
> Buckley:        2 lb 9 oz
> Small Satchel 2 lb 8 oz
> Chelsea         2 lb 8 oz
> Domed buckle
> satchel          2 lb 8 oz
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is probably included in the weight.  It can be removed from the small satchel,  but not from the Buckley or the Chelsea.  Maybe that's why the Buckley feels heavier to me than the small satchel.
> 
> 
> I remember the Clayton was about 3 lb 4oz,  or more.  But it's no longer listed.


Interesting. I thought the Buckley weighed less than the Chelsea, but what do I know. Nice research, thanks.


----------



## RozEnix

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this drawstring with the donegal crest this evening for Vacation Bible School at my church. Ironically, I just changed into another Dooney a few minutes ago to be more hands free. :giggles:


Adorable!! Is that coated cotton?


----------



## tristaeliseh

RozEnix said:


> Adorable!! Is that coated cotton?


It's 100% cotton! I went to QVC and they actually still had the bag's information available. http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Trimmed-Donegal-Crest-Drawstring-Bag.product.A84357.html


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I've never used or heard of this cleaner. They mention the word "aggressive"... that scares me. I guess you can do a patch test? Another lady (TwoBoyz) here had color transfer on one of her coated cotton bags, and she used bleach to help remove the stain and it worked. Hopefully she will chime in


I know.... "aggressive= frightening"!!
I imagine it would be used sparingly and on spots only.
I'm told it was effective on Pebbled leather for removing ink.
So....uncertain if it's useful on the other types of leathers ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely!!! That blue us gorgeous. How heavy would you say she is compared to a Florentine in the same class? The Buckleys look a lot heavier to me.


 
You know, Buckley doesn't seem any heavier to me than my Mint Chelsea.  It's interesting, but I didn't get the feeling of it being a heavy bag. I think my Flos are a bit heavier than Buckley. Crazy!  


I do have to say that I'm now a fan of Buckley.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Stopped at a Macy's to see an Olivia in person.  All they had was a Chevron one, but I got a feel for the size.  I surprised myself by the bag I liked the best was one I already own that I rarely reach for.  Got home and got it ready to use tomorrow.  Gretta satchel in charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055202


Love Gretta!!  Charcoal is a great color on her too!



Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I took a picture of the Brighton patriotic egg charm but I should have used my Canon camera. Oh well. Just wanted to show the eagle inside.
> That is so cute!!


 


Kimmy_06 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055711


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this drawstring with the donegal crest this evening for Vacation Bible School at my church. Ironically, I just changed into another Dooney a few minutes ago to be more hands free. :giggles:


 
Pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I think everyone has a different tolerance for handbag weight.  And it might depend on how you carry your handbag, how well the bag and contents are balanced, and of course,  what you put inside.


I tend to be very sensitive to handbag weight,  and I remove all shoulder straps and logos to lighten the bags.  But with keys, a cell phone, and a Dooney wallet inside,  plus other stuff,  the handbags all seem heavy to me.   I carried the twisted strap Flo hobo this weekend.  According to Q it weights under 2 lbs.  I thought it was heavy.  Maybe because it has only one strap.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this drawstring with the donegal crest this evening for Vacation Bible School at my church. Ironically, I just changed into another Dooney a few minutes ago to be more hands free. :giggles:


That is a darling bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Kimmy_06 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum! I just got a new dooney from my aunt today & im struggling with ink stains! does anybody have any remedies? As you can see there is ink marks under the pocket  A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055711


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553


Very pretty.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553




Ugh sooooo darn gorgeous !!!

I'm waiting on a Gretta Olivia - she'll be here Monday . This pic just made me so much more antsy !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Ugh sooooo darn gorgeous !!!
> 
> I'm waiting on a Gretta Olivia - she'll be here Monday . This pic just made me so much more antsy !




Thanks girl... I saw those Gretta ones too! Beautiful but I'm too chicken to carry a signature bag like that. A bit to fancy for me. Cat wait to see yours. I know 100% you will love her. I know your style girl. [emoji2][emoji2]I love mine so much. I hate that I slept on this bag for so long. I have a couple more on hold (Caramel and Red again) but not sure. I may just call it off. I don't need anymore frickin bags. [emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553


Sunshine. You know Pookie likem big. She to small for me?????


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553


Oh she is beautiful....love pebble leather......I think it is my fave....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine. You know Pookie likem big. She to small for me?????




Hummmm... You know I'm a big bag girl too, however this one doesn't seem that small to me. I think it's bigger than the small Flo but smaller than the large. If the 2 had a baby, this would be the size. Lol. I think it's a nice size for when I don't want to carry the large Flo or Clayton or Chelsea but don't want to carry the Bristol or Small Flo. Honestly... I love this one a tad  better than my Small Flo's. Though the flap on the Flo's look nice cosmetically, functionally it's nots for me. Don't get me wrong, I loooove me some Flo's. If you like the Bristol, which I think you have, you'd love this... Trust me Pookie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummmm... You know I'm a big bag girl too, however this one doesn't seem that small to me. I think it's bigger than the small Flo but smaller than the large. If the 2 had a baby, this would be the size. Lol. I think it's a nice size for when I don't want to carry the large Flo or Clayton or Chelsea but don't want to carry the Bristol or Small Flo. Honestly... I love this one a tad  better than my Small Flo's. Though the flap on the Flo's look nice cosmetically, functionally it's nots for me. Don't get me wrong, I loooove me some Flo's. If you like the Bristol, which I think you have, you'd love this... Trust me Pookie!



I trust you Sunshine. Thnks GF


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pcan:  love your new blue satchel.  That shape has always been a favorite of mine.  I'm glad the straps aren't a problem for you.  I may add that one to my collections too as I like the pebbled leather and the design.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553


Oh PTB,

The more I see this, the more I'm liking it. Nice to hear that the handles were not a deterrent for you. Don't we love our Midnight Blues. You really picked two good colors for this bag. I may have to go try this one on. Nice vid too. You crack me up.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553



[emoji176][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji176]



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine. You know Pookie likem big. She to small for me?????




I thought the same, but after seeing in real life, think this would work for me.  I'm on the hunt for desert color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Suzwhat said:


> [emoji176][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same, but after seeing in real life, think this would work for me.  I'm on the hunt for desert color.


 

calling outlet today to see what colors they have in this bag that is included in the 25% off sale  ends today!!!!!

yall some good enablers


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine. You know Pookie likem big. She to small for me?????







PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummmm... You know I'm a big bag girl too, however this one doesn't seem that small to me. I think it's bigger than the small Flo but smaller than the large. If the 2 had a baby, this would be the size. Lol. I think it's a nice size for when I don't want to carry the large Flo or Clayton or Chelsea but don't want to carry the Bristol or Small Flo. Honestly... I love this one a tad  better than my Small Flo's. Though the flap on the Flo's look nice cosmetically, functionally it's nots for me. Don't get me wrong, I loooove me some Flo's. If you like the Bristol, which I think you have, you'd love this... Trust me Pookie!




I agree with Pcan on everything CFC! I love mine. This is just such a classy bag. I think she would look so great on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553




Gorgeous! Now you have me wanting another one!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this drawstring with the donegal crest this evening for Vacation Bible School at my church. Ironically, I just changed into another Dooney a few minutes ago to be more hands free. :giggles:




Very cute! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My lovely vacation is over and it's time to get back to work. Sad face.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Denim Buckley.
> View attachment 3055947
> 
> View attachment 3055948




Gorgeous Buckley! I hope you are having a good week. Thank Goodness it's almost over! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive looking at flags today. Our flag is out each day during the long weekend.
> 
> This is my cluster of Brighton charms I put together for my handbags. It is on my red flo today. This blue is from yesterday.




Great choices and outfits for the holiday. I love the charms!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister always rolls her eyes when I start my conversations about Dooney handbags or handbags in general.  She loves the quality and function of Dooney bags but that's where her obsession ends.  But, today she sent me two texts of the bag she's carrying while she's away visiting family.  I'm getting to her slowly but surely!
> 
> 
> 
> Black Dillen triple zip CBB purchased at the Livermore Outlet in April, and the marine croco wallet I gave her from my set.  She said it fits perfectly in her CBB.  Taking at Havana, Vancouver BC:




How nice! I love when we can "get to them" after awhile. The process has been really slow with my mom and sister. Like molasses it slower.... Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi everyone, I love everyone's bag and outfit choices over the holiday. It's been fun reading this thread and catching up. I'm a little behind and my app is not working right. It's not opening up to the last read when I open up threads so I have to page back to figure out what I've seen and not seen. Annoying... I'm sorry if I've missed commenting, but I love everyone's pictures! [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I agree with Pcan on everything CFC! I love mine. This is just such a classy bag. I think she would look so great on you. [emoji4]


 

the color I want is not shippable ;( UGHHHHHHHHH
I might get SKY it can be shipped but I fell like I am settling


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> the color I want is not shippable ;( UGHHHHHHHHH
> I might get SKY it can be shipped but I fell like I am settling




Oh that's a big disappointment. [emoji53]. You might not be happy if you settle, but you also might surprise yourself. [emoji4] maybe if you wait, the color will become shipable or it might show up at your outlet. Good luck.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that's a big disappointment. [emoji53]. You might not be happy if you settle, but you also might surprise yourself. [emoji4] maybe if you wait, the color will become shipable or it might show up at your outlet. Good luck.


 

I dont mind waiting !!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Olivia (Midnight Blue) today... I'm sooooo loving the bag! No flash but loooots of sun. I thought the handles would bother me... I've surprised myself. Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058553


 
You had me at blue, lol.  She's a beauty!  I love how well you can see the texture in your picture.  Love!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I think everyone has a different tolerance for handbag weight.  And it might depend on how you carry your handbag, how well the bag and contents are balanced, and of course,  what you put inside.
> 
> 
> I tend to be very sensitive to handbag weight,  and I remove all shoulder straps and logos to lighten the bags.  But with keys, a cell phone, and a Dooney wallet inside,  plus other stuff,  the handbags all seem heavy to me.   I carried the twisted strap Flo hobo this weekend.  According to Q it weights under 2 lbs.  I thought it was heavy.  Maybe because it has only one strap.


 
You know, that's definitely an issue for many ladies about the bag they carry.  I've noticed that I feel the weight when I carry a shoulder bag when I'm out shopping for any length of time.  Now I try to take a bag I carry in hand for those days.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> How nice! I love when we can "get to them" after awhile. The process has been really slow with my mom and sister. Like molasses it slower.... Lol!



Mornin' TB! 
 The process was really slow for me too. I think what helped speed it up is using one of my sister's closet for my handbags. She tried to fight it but the closet pulled her in.:devil: When she was in Vancouver she sent me a link to a bag she saw on Pinterest. It was for the new Dooney Montecito  Briana! What's shocking about that is she found the bag because she actually did a search, on her own, for "Dooney and Bourke "!  Oh, yeah, she'll be one of us soon!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> the color I want is not shippable ;( UGHHHHHHHHH
> I might get SKY it can be shipped but I fell like I am settling




Yeah the classic colors aren't shippable. [emoji19][emoji19].


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Buckley! I hope you are having a good week. Thank Goodness it's almost over! [emoji4]


 
Thank you!  Miss Buckley was fun to carry.  I'm glad I got her.  I hope you are having a good week as well.  Almost the weekend!  Yay!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new gray satchel out last night.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.


You look beautiful as always!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  sky blue is a beautiful color,  if you like blues.  Red/white/blue sale ends today.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.



Love that gray satchel. Looks great with your outfit, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.




She's gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty! And as always, another perfect ensemble.


----------



## Vicmarie

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.




Very nice !! Congratulations!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.


Love it!!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.


She's pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.

Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
View attachment 3060382

View attachment 3060383


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383



Happy Friday NAC!

I love your Sutton satchel! I've been checking her out on dooney.com. She's available in red and blue also! 

Have a good day and a great weekend !


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383


 
Happy Friday GF!
Love Ms. Sutton!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> I love your Sutton satchel! I've been checking her out on dooney.com.* She's available in red and blue also!*
> 
> Have a good day and a great weekend !




That's dangerous!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383


She sits very nice.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.


I must be in the minority, I love pebbled Flo.


----------



## RozEnix

Took out the Grand Dame today.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> I must be in the minority, I love pebbled Flo.


 
I like the look of the smooth but now that I have this pebbled one, I like the feel of the pebble!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.


 
She's gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's dangerous!


Hi MB! 

It's even more dangerous now because I want both red and blue! 



MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! *I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.*


I know how you feel! I say keep carrying her until you're ready to change. She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.



Hi RE!

She's beautiful and looks good on your arm! 
Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> It's even more dangerous now because *I want both red and blue!*
> 
> 
> I know how you feel! I say keep carrying her until you're ready to change. She's beautiful!


 
Welcome to my life!
I think she will stay for today and we'll see tomorrow depending on what we decide to do.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.


 
I love how pebbled and vibrant your Ocean Flo is!  Mine is smoother and looks more like Denim to me.  But I love her anyway, lol.  


I can see why you don't want to change out of her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> I love your Sutton satchel! I've been checking her out on dooney.com. She's available in red and blue also!
> 
> Have a good day and a great weekend !


Thanks RN!! I'll have to go check out dooney.com again.  



MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GF!
> Love Ms. Sutton!


Happy Friday to you too, GF!!  




RozEnix said:


> She sits very nice.


Thanks!  She's definitely a favorite for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383



Love that Sutton!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.



Gorgeous, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.



She's a beauty, Roz.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.




Beautiful!!! Love the color and she looks great on you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how pebbled and vibrant your Ocean Flo is!  Mine is smoother and looks more like Denim to me.  But I love her anyway, lol.
> 
> 
> I can see why you don't want to change out of her.




I think all my other ocean Florentines are like yours since they are smooth. I think the pebbled ones are the more vibrant! 


Yes, it's one of my favorites now!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, MB!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383





MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.





RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.




Gorgeous bags ladies!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383


A pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.


Gorgeous satchel!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.


So beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray florentine again today.


----------



## RozEnix

Thanks all. She is smooth like butter now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.




Love this MB! I agree... Mine is a little pebbled too and very vibrant like yours. I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this MB! I agree... Mine is a little pebbled too and very vibrant like yours. I love it!


 
Thanks GF! 
I remember yours! Your pics and videos made me wish for a vibrant one!


----------



## MrsKC

OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!


She's cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> A pretty bag.


 Thanks!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray florentine again today.


 
Very pretty!  Another beautiful ensemble!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!


 
Miss Lilac looks great on you!  And I agree - everyone needs an aqua bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!



Love that color, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> She's cute





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lilac looks great on you!  And I agree - everyone needs an aqua bag.





MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color, KC.



Thanks Ladies and I bet I could get a great deal on aqua since it is a summer color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Made my escape!  Chillin' at Starbucks to start my "me" day of shopping. Spent the first 20 minutes trying to figure out the purse forum app!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

 Okay I failed! Picture won't attach properly on app. (Sideways)  Will try later.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!


Great color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  the seafoam in saffiano is very close to a light aqua.  Also I think there are some colors in the pebbled leather that are light aqua (used to be called aqua, now call Mint).   There is a sale going on in the Retail Dooney boutiques now,  50% off selected styles and colors.  I think both these colors are included.  That sale might be better than the outlet prices.  It's worth checking out.  If you want to call a retail boutique,  Maria, at The Westchester, in White Plains is great.
(Handbags purchased in the retail boutiques at the 50% sale are final sale).


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  the seafoam in saffiano is very close to a light aqua.  Also I think there are some colors in the pebbled leather that are light aqua (used to be called aqua, now call Mint).   There is a sale going on in the Retail Dooney boutiques now,  50% off selected styles and colors.  I think both these colors are included.  That sale might be better than the outlet prices.  It's worth checking out.  If you want to call a retail boutique,  Maria, at The Westchester, in White Plains is great.
> (Handbags purchased in the retail boutiques at the 50% sale are final sale).



Thanks LJ, I should call and see what they have and what is shippable.  I have two bags on the way and am considering the lockwood hobo. Aurora has it and it is shippable. ...oh decisions, decisions. ...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  The sale items in the retail boutique were all shippable last Sunday.  I don't think that has changed.
What color lockwood hobo are you looking at?   I just ordered a grey lockwood hobo from one outlet and a blue lockwood satchel from a different outlet.   The supply is thin, many outlets had no lockwoods at all.  BTW,  be sure you get 70% off on the lockwood.... it's a recent price change and some of the outlets haven't updated their prices.  I had to 'argue' with one of the outlets.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Made my escape!  Chillin' at Starbucks to start my "me" day of shopping. Spent the first 20 minutes trying to figure out the purse forum app!
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone!
> 
> Okay I failed! Picture won't attach properly on app. (Sideways)  Will try later.



Hey girl!


----------



## jewelry27

Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Made my escape!  Chillin' at Starbucks to start my "me" day of shopping. Spent the first 20 minutes trying to figure out the purse forum app!
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone!
> 
> Okay I failed! Picture won't attach properly on app. (Sideways)  Will try later.



How was your shopping day?


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692



So classy


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new gray satchel out last night.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! That first week back to work after a vacation, is a killer! So I am very happy it is Friday.
> 
> Finishing the work week with this lovely little lady.
> View attachment 3060382
> 
> View attachment 3060383







MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Ocean flo satchel all week. I finally had time to take a solo pic of her. I love this bag! It's so soft because of the pebbled leather and so carefree! I feel like I must change to another but loving this one so not sure.







RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.




Gorgeous bags ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> OOTD and BOTD. I think I need a bag in light aqua.......would have looked great!




Aqua would be nice with your outfit, but that lilac shipper is so pretty! I was trying her on at the outlet last time and I loved how it looked on. It's the perfect size. You look really nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692




It's so pretty! Love your outfit and charms. I hope you have a nice time at church and dinner. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Aqua would be nice with your outfit, but that lilac shipper is so pretty! I was trying her on at the outlet last time and I loved how it looked on. It's the perfect size. You look really nice. [emoji4]





Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710




Thanks TB, I do love this little pebble leather beauty. Your little siggy is so cute! All you need are keys, debit card/cc, lip gloss and good to go


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB, I do love this little pebble leather beauty. Your little siggy is so cute! All you need are keys, debit card/cc, lip gloss and good to go




Thanks! Yes I found everything fits nicely with room to spare. I'm loving it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710


What a cute bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!



 Hey Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> How was your shopping day?



Hi KC!

It was fun to get away for a few hours, but I didn't find anything on sale that called my name.  I went to Macy's and Dillard.  I should have gone to Fashion Show Mall where I probably would have had more to choose from, but I didn't feel like dealing with the Saturday crowds on the Strip. 


I love your OOTD and BOTD!  Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> It was fun to get away for a few hours, but I didn't find anything on sale that called my name.  I went to Macy's and Dillard.  I should have gone to Fashion Show Mall where I probably would have had more to choose from, but I didn't feel like dealing with the Saturday crowds on the Strip.
> 
> 
> I love your OOTD and BOTD!  Your bag is beautiful!



Thanks RN, well you didn't find anything.....but that could be money put toward a new Dooney


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710




That is so cute !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN, well you didn't find anything.....but that could be money put toward a new Dooney



Arrrggghhh!  Our internet keeps going down!  Don't be surprised if I post, then I don't post for a while.

Anyway, yes!  That does mean money toward a new Dooney!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning! 

This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.

(That's a big picture! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

The croissant looks yummy and the purse even yummier!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> The croissant looks yummy and the purse even yummier!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taking at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taking at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )



Lovely start to a day of shopping! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710



Hi TB!

I love your cutie!  I'm glad you're making downsizing work, because it is nice to carry a lightweight cutie like this when you can!

Congrats on a great ebay find!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!






MrsKC said:


> Lovely start to a day of shopping! !



Thanks TB and KC!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692




She looks perfect on you! For some reason, she doesn't look small in your photo. Love that color. I hope you are having fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> What a cute bag!







Vicmarie said:


> That is so cute !!!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your cutie!  I'm glad you're making downsizing work, because it is nice to carry a lightweight cutie like this when you can!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great ebay find!




Thanks everyone! At first I kind of felt like a little girl carrying it, but I quickly got used to it. Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692



I love your satchel! The zip zip satchel is my current favorite!  I agree with PcanTannedBty, she doesn't look small in your picture!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )


It's life size, almost....LOL!  Looks great!


----------



## MarneeB

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )






Soooo gorgeous!! Gotta love Dooney's quality!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> It' s life size, almost....LOL!  Looks great!



Hi Cate!
 It looks like it!
Thanks! 



MarneeB said:


> Soooo gorgeous!! Gotta love Dooney's quality!



Hi Marnee!

Thanks!  I really do love the quality of Dooney bags!


----------



## jewelry27

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty! Love your outfit and charms. I hope you have a nice time at church and dinner. [emoji4]


Thank you!  Church was very nice and then my husband and I went to the local restaurant and had a great time.  I love the new purse you got from ebay.  Is that the same material as the Sutton?  I got the coin purse in the brown sutton material from Ilovedooney for $24.00 and I keep my business cards in it. Its a favorite of mine.


----------



## jewelry27

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks perfect on you! For some reason, she doesn't look small in your photo. Love that color. I hope you are having fun.


The zip zip is such a favorite.  It is the perfect size!  I am in love with that mint dooney you have!!  I might have to get that.


----------



## jewelry27

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your satchel! The zip zip satchel is my current favorite!  I agree with PcanTannedBty, she doesn't look small in your picture!


Thank you!  I recorded the Dooney & Bourke show on QVC yesterday and I'm watching it now.  It does fuel the obsession!  The elephant and oyster colors on the saffiano zip zip are so beautiful. I might have to get one.


----------



## MrsKC

BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
Have a great day ladies  .


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Ladies and I bet I could get a great deal on aqua since it is a summer color.


So let us all know so we can get one too!!!


----------



## RozEnix

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692


I am learning to love the zip zips. Nice casual outfit too


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710


awww, cutie pie. Nice find, I am always chicken to buy bags on ebay.


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )


I see blue! and a gorgeous one too


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> I see blue! and a gorgeous one too



Mornin' RE! 

I'm loving blue!  Thanks!


----------



## jewelry27

RozEnix said:


> I am learning to love the zip zips. Nice casual outfit too



Thank you.  I also have it in black.  They are my "go to" bags. Very easy to wear


----------



## Vicmarie

Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !




You look beautiful V!!! You chose the perfect bag... Miss Willa is one of my favs too and that punk is just stunning! Hope you had fun!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Such a pretty pink!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
> Have a great day ladies  .



Mornin' KC!

I  love your croco logo lock!
You have a great day too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !



Mornin' VM!

Willa is beautiful in that color and she's perfect with your dress!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )


Hey Girl, I am a coffee lover as well as a bag lover, so I just love to see your photos!


MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
> Have a great day ladies  .


Lovely as usual KC!


Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !



Wow beautiful!


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !


Love the pink


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
> Have a great day ladies  .


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !


Looks great! Pretty color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore one of my double handle satchels to lunch today.


----------



## Twoboyz

jewelry27 said:


> Thank you!  Church was very nice and then my husband and I went to the local restaurant and had a great time.  I love the new purse you got from ebay.  Is that the same material as the Sutton?  I got the coin purse in the brown sutton material from Ilovedooney for $24.00 and I keep my business cards in it. Its a favorite of mine.




I'm glad you had a nice night. Yes it's the shiny IT coated cotton. I love it! I have that coin purse too. It's one of my favorites so I also got it in a couple other colors. I use it as my wallet. Today I have the black houndstooth.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Wore one of my double handle satchels to lunch today.




Cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !




You look pretty in pink! I love that color! Hope you and your kids had a good time. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
> Have a great day ladies  .




So pretty! I'm glad you found her again. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hey Girl, I am a coffee lover as well as a bag lover, so I just love to see your photos!



Hi Rosie! 

Thanks!  I was chillin' in a Mall, carrying a Dooney, and drinking Starbucks. All was right with the Universe!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Wore one of my double handle satchels to lunch today.



Hi TM! 

Almost every time I see your ostrich satchels, I immediately go on ebay to see what's out there. It's funny because I still think it's too small for my needs but I love them. I think if I found a great deal on one in good condition it would be hard to pass up! 

Love your bag and OOTD!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> 
> Almost every time I see your ostrich satchels, I immediately go on ebay to see what's out there. It's funny because I still think it's too small for my needs but I love them. I think if I found a great deal on one in good condition it would be hard to pass up!
> 
> Love your bag and OOTD!


Thank you. I have three and love them. A bit dressy and great looking.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Wore one of my double handle satchels to lunch today.





Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I have three and love them. A bit dressy and great looking.




I love your satchels TM, but the pink is my favorite .


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> So let us all know so we can get one too!!!



Roz, I will if I find one .


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3062364
> 
> 
> Wore this bag to a kids birthday party yesterday . Love this bag !



You look lovely !


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I  love your croco logo lock!
> You have a great day too!





elbgrl said:


> Hey Girl, I am a coffee lover as well as a bag lover, so I just love to see your photos!
> 
> Lovely as usual KC!
> 
> 
> Wow beautiful!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I'm glad you found her again. [emoji4]



Thanks ladies, the OOTD has transitioned to yoga pants!!.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Thanks ladies, the OOTD has transitioned to yoga pants!!.


Now you are talkin'! 
I plan to get into my jammies soon.


----------



## only dooney

RozEnix said:


> Took out the Grand Dame today.


Absolutely beautiful!!!!  You both look amazing  and I know how easy it is to become obsessed with the one I choose to carry for the day.  

I got my daughter a dooney a couple of years ago and now she's hooked.  I gave her one of my extras - she loves how roomy the flo's are.  (she was in high school when she got her first one and they had some policy where they weren't able to carry any bag that was big enough to hold a book).  Needless to say, she has a couple of the smaller dillens, but now she realized why I love my flo's sooooooo much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I have three and love them. A bit dressy and great looking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.


A very pretty bag and wallet!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.


Sarah, love those!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.



Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.


 
Gorgeous.  I love it when you go closet diving.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jewelry27 said:


> Leaving for church and casual dinner after.  Love this zip zip in saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061692


What a pretty color!  Is that Amber?



Twoboyz said:


> I recently found this little cutie on eBay. I'm really enjoying downsizing for the weekend and taking this little bag shopping. It's light as a feather and a joy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3061710


What a cute and fun bag!  Love it!



RuedeNesle said:


> I was finally able to attach the pic I was trying to attach this morning!
> 
> This was taken at Starbucks in the Galleria Mall this morning.
> 
> (That's a big picture! )


 Another glamour shot!  Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag and wallet!





MrsKC said:


> Sarah, love those!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmmmmmmm





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous.  I love it when you go closet diving.



Thanks, everyone.   NAC, I love closet diving.  I helps keep my jonesin' for a new bag under control.  Sort of.


----------



## Nivahra

Wore my Disney Leather Tote


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nivahra said:


> Wore my Disney Leather Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063566
> View attachment 3063567



Cute bag!   I have looked at that one several times on the Disney website.


----------



## jewelry27

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a pretty color!  Is that Amber?
> 
> 
> What a cute and fun bag!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Another glamour shot!  Love it!


Yes, it is amber.  Its a great color


----------



## jewelry27

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD,  well at least until after church.  Thank you  EOL for reminding me of miss croco logo lock. At one time I considered getting rid of her. Glad I didn't. ...the leather has really softened up and i am liking her again.  I confess....I am handbag fickle .
> Have a great day ladies  .


Wow.  That is sharp!


----------



## jewelry27

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.


That is a classy looking drawstring bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wow, both are nice looking bags!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Vanessa


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This pebbled beauty gets to come out and play today.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3064374

View attachment 3064375


----------



## MrsKC

Perfect choices ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa


I think this color combo is one of the prettiest signatures Dooney makes, IMO. Very nice bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NAC:  Love the satchel in all pebbled leather!!  I'm sure it's much easier to care for...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> I think this color combo is one of the prettiest signatures Dooney makes, IMO. Very nice bag.


 

Thanks and I agree with you - it was love at first sight


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pebbled beauty gets to come out and play today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064374
> 
> View attachment 3064375


Gorgeous satchel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> All the Santorini talk made me do some closet diving.




Beautiful bag! Great dive! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a pretty color!  Is that Amber?
> 
> 
> What a cute and fun bag!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Another glamour shot!  Love it!




Thanks! [emoji4] I'm loving it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nivahra said:


> Wore my Disney Leather Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063566
> View attachment 3063567




This is one of my favorite Disney Dooneys. I love the texture and that it's subtle yet very Disney. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa




Beautiful C! I love the tmoro biscuit. I've been carrying my wristlet on walks and just really loving it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pebbled beauty gets to come out and play today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064374
> 
> View attachment 3064375




I love this bag!  Wait till you see what  carrying today [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!


 Thanks!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

My bag of the day. Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My bag of the day. Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red.
> 
> View attachment 3064549


You look great! You and NAC have the same bag today--just different colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa



   One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pebbled beauty gets to come out and play today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064374
> 
> View attachment 3064375



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My bag of the day. Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red.
> 
> View attachment 3064549



Love!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> You look great! You and NAC have the same bag today--just different colors.




Thanks KC!! Yes, isn't that funny? [emoji1]



MiaBorsa said:


> Love!




Thanks Sarah [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Ladies,  no need to comment --you saw her yesterday.  She is what I am wearing today  .


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> My bag of the day. Pebble Grain Small Satchel in red.
> 
> View attachment 3064549


Beautiful. Looks great!

I love my red. It is fun to use.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  no need to comment --you saw her yesterday.  She is what I am wearing today  .


A very pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  no need to comment --you saw her yesterday.  She is what I am wearing today  .



Now you know we are going to comment!!      She's fabulous, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag!





MiaBorsa said:


> Now you know we are going to comment!!      She's fabulous, KC.




Thanks ladies, you are sweet


----------



## RozEnix

Nice bags ladies!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa


 
Love!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Just love the red and black satchels.


----------



## Live It Up

It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.


Such a beautiful handbag!


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> Such a beautiful handbag!


----------



## Tinker Bell

I purchased my bag at Walt Disney World two months ago. It is my love at the moment! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  no need to comment --you saw her yesterday.  She is what I am wearing today  .




Oh yes, she needs comments! So prim and proper and pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful. Looks great!
> 
> I love my red. It is fun to use.







RozEnix said:


> Nice bags ladies!!!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Just love the red and black satchels.




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.




So beautiful! I think I need Bristol in my life. [emoji4]




Tinker Bell said:


> View attachment 3064787
> 
> 
> I purchased my bag at Walt Disney World two months ago. It is my love at the moment! [emoji4]




That's such a cute bag. I love the black with all the colors. There is another color surprise inside right? Is it hot pink? I saw that on YouTube. It's gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Tinker Bell said:


> View attachment 3064787
> 
> 
> I purchased my bag at Walt Disney World two months ago. It is my love at the moment! [emoji4]


I can see why you love her, I do too!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oh yes, she needs comments! So prim and proper and pretty! [emoji7]


Thank you, TB!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful! I think I need Bristol in my life. [emoji4]



Thanks. I say go for it...get on the Bristol bandwagon!


----------



## Live It Up

Tinker Bell said:


> View attachment 3064787
> 
> 
> I purchased my bag at Walt Disney World two months ago. It is my love at the moment! [emoji4]


Adorable!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.


Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Vanessa




Yes!!!!! Beautiful... I haven't seen a Vanessa in awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.




Soooo beautiful!!! I didn't know it came in red. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Live It Up

Thanks! I have a few red bags, but this one is my favorite.


----------



## jewelry27

I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.


----------



## Twoboyz

jewelry27 said:


> I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065392




Pretty outfit and bag. I love the houndstooth. I've been carrying my little card case as my wallet for over a week now. It's so fun. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## jewelry27

I saw that coin purse on ebay!  I almost bought it, but if you don't act fast, its gone.


----------



## Twoboyz

jewelry27 said:


> I saw that coin purse on ebay!  I almost bought it, but if you don't act fast, its gone.




Maybe they have some left at the outlets and maybe they are shipable. I got mine at the outlet a few months ago.  Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.


----------



## jewelry27

Twoboyz said:


> I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3065462


Oh, I love that!! Maybe they will bring back the wavy leather.  I will keep looking for another houndstooth coin purse.


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065392



You Look great!  Love the BOTD and the OOTD


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3065462



TB,  I have not seen that, the cream with the tan trim is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

jewelry27 said:


> Oh, I love that!! Maybe they will bring back the wavy leather.  I will keep looking for another houndstooth coin purse.




Thanks Jewel! Good luck. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> TB,  I have not seen that, the cream with the tan trim is so pretty!




Thanks KC! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jewelry27 said:


> I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065392


Perfect with your outfit.  Love it!



Twoboyz said:


> I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3065462


What a beautiful bag!  I love the logo medallion on this one.


----------



## Trudysmom

jewelry27 said:


> I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065392


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3065462


Very pretty logo and leather on that one.


----------



## jewelry27

MrsKC said:


> You Look great!  Love the BOTD and the OOTD


Thank you!


----------



## jewelry27

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect with your outfit.  Love it!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  I love the logo medallion on this one.


Thank you!


----------



## jewelry27

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect with your outfit.  Love it!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  I love the logo medallion on this one.



Thanks NAC!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> It's red Bristol's turn today.  I love florentine leather.





Tinker Bell said:


> View attachment 3064787
> 
> 
> I purchased my bag at Walt Disney World two months ago. It is my love at the moment! [emoji4]





jewelry27 said:


> I love the domed satchel silhouette.  It's so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065392





Twoboyz said:


> I finally got his girl out. This is the Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3065462



Happy Hump Day! 

Our Internet is so fickle I thought I'd better reply to multiple posts while I have the chance.

I love your bags! 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Live It Up

My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.



Is this the one that came in the beat up box?? She is gorgeous!   Love everything about her!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.


It is very pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> Is this the one that came in the beat up box?? She is gorgeous!   Love everything about her!



Yes, they tried to beat her up, but she took it and came out completely unblemished.  I'm  a very happy gal!



Trudysmom said:


> It is very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.



You always look lovely, TM!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' RE!
> 
> I'm loving blue!  Thanks!




Muahahahahahaha 
My work is done!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.


Oooh...very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.



Love that ostrich, TM!


----------



## Vicmarie

I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]

So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065930
> 
> I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]
> 
> So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !



I love that look, Vic.  Very pretty bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065930
> 
> I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]
> 
> So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !



Love classic satchel! !


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you girls !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065930
> 
> I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]
> 
> So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !


Love


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.


 
She's beautiful! Congrats!  Desert reminds me of the Caramel color - which I love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.


 
Another beautiful ensemble, TM!  Love it!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065930
> 
> I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]
> 
> So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !


 
What a cute bag!  I love the contrast.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Our Internet is so fickle I thought I'd better reply to multiple posts while I have the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day!




Thanks RN! Happy Thursday! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.





I love it! Desert is one of my favorites of the new colors. I really want something in this color. [emoji7]



Trudysmom said:


> Wore my Ocean Blue Double handle satchel to pick up some lunch to bring home with hubby a while ago.




So pretty! Love that blue! Love your outfit. You are always so colorful T [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065930
> 
> I was going to wait to post more pictures of this bag until I did a reveal on a video ..but I am not motivated to do one anymore for some reason . Hopefully it's temporary [emoji53]
> 
> So ok gonna go ahead and keep wearing this beauty and keep posting more pic of her ! I also just received a saffiano zip zip in lavender .. I'll post pix later !




So beautiful. I can say I have tried on this very color combo at the outlet several times. Love this bag. I hope the motivation comes back. Love your videos [emoji4]. Oh and I can't wait to hear about and see your lavender zip zip. That color in saffiano is TDF!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! Desert is one of my favorites of the new colors. I really want something in this color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Love that blue! Love your outfit. You are always so colorful T [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. I can say I have tried on this very color combo at the outlet several times. Love this bag. I hope the motivation comes back. Love your videos [emoji4]. Oh and I can't wait to hear about and see your lavender zip zip. That color in saffiano is TDF!


TB, love your new avatar, GF .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> TB, love your new avatar, GF .




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## darcy-0702

Live It Up said:


> My newest Dooney gets the love today. Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Desert.



Love her!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!  Desert reminds me of the Caramel color - which I love!


Thanks. She's actually much lighter than Caramel...more like Sand.



Twoboyz said:


> I love it! Desert is one of my favorites of the new colors. I really want something in this color. [emoji7


I love it, too. It's a great neutral color. 



darcy-0702 said:


> Love her!


Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Carrying my Lockwood hobo today so I can report back to those who wanted to know if it was difficult to get in and out of the top.  More info later.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Carrying my Lockwood hobo today so I can report back to those who wanted to know if it was difficult to get in and out of the top.  More info later.




Thank you LJ. I can't wait to hear what you have to report. [emoji3]. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Carrying my Lockwood hobo today so I can report back to those who wanted to know if it was difficult to get in and out of the top.  More info later.



Oh thank you,  can't wait to hear!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB and MrsKC:*  check out the Hobo thread I just started for my 'report'.


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my small raspberry flo satchel today.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my small raspberry flo satchel today.


Your Raspberry flo is beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  such a pretty color.  I also have the raspberry,  but mine is older and darker.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my small raspberry flo satchel today.


Raspberry is such a lush color! 
So pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I do love the raspberry, I like it better than the crimson which I have, lovely pictures!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Your Raspberry flo is beautiful.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  such a pretty color.  I also have the raspberry,  but mine is older and darker.



Did your raspberry darken a lot or a little? I really haven't noticed much darkening in my flos, other than the natural color.



BlazenHsss said:


> Raspberry is such a lush color!
> So pretty!



Oh, I know. Lush and cheerful!



hydrangeagirl said:


> I do love the raspberry, I like it better than the crimson which I have, lovely pictures!



I wasn't sure about the color when I got her, but the raspberry really has grown on me.   Crimson is a gorgeous color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my small raspberry flo satchel today.




Beautiful!  I need to find that color one day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  no my raspberry didn't darken a lot,  it was just darker when I bought it several years ago.  Raspberry is not a new color in the Florentine line.  It may be new to QVC,  and Dooney may be making a few for Q now,  but you can no longer get raspberry from Dooney and none of the outlets have it either.... I've asked.

  When I bought the raspberry they also had a fuchsia in the Florentine line,  so I guess they needed to make the raspberry darker since the colors were so close.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out to do some shopping with meant Chelsea. Love love love this bag! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3068600

View attachment 3068601

View attachment 3068602


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to do some shopping with meant Chelsea. Love love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068600
> 
> View attachment 3068601
> 
> View attachment 3068602



She's gorgeous, NAC.  But Chelsea....  shopping???  I need a crossbody when I shop, GF.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to do some shopping with meant Chelsea. Love love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068600
> 
> View attachment 3068601
> 
> View attachment 3068602



Love her NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out to do some shopping with meant Chelsea. Love love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068600
> 
> View attachment 3068601
> 
> View attachment 3068602


LOVE that color.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my white Buckley out today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Took my white Buckley out today.


Love your Buckley!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Took my white Buckley out today.




Very pretty and very summery! Love it!


----------



## jewelry27

Geez I love the buckley bag!  She looks great on you.


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies


Great photo RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Great photo RN!



Thanks YD! I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies



She's fabulous, GF.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous, GF.



Thanks Sarah! :kiss:


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies


Perfect! And I am jelly


----------



## hydrangeagirl

great color...


----------



## MrsKC

Today the BOTD is the small satchel in black. I had to downsize the contents but I can switch to a bigger bag after church.  Have a great day ladies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies




Love this photo and the bag is sooo beautiful. Perfect shade of red.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. *She's actually much lighter than Caramel...more like Sand.*
> I love it, too. It's a great neutral color.
> Thanks!


That's good to know.  It's funny how our computer monitors or phone screens will make colors look different from what they are in real life.



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, NAC.  But Chelsea....  shopping???  I need a crossbody when I shop, GF.


 Thanks!  LOL, that's true.  Depends on how much shopping I'm doing.  I only went to a few places yesterday.  But I still need a bag big enough to hold a bottle of water.  Always have to have the water with me. 



MrsKC said:


> Love her NAC!


 Thanks!!



Trudysmom said:


> LOVE that color.


Thanks!  Me too!  My favorite color.  I still want to snag something in Spearmint.  I keep looking at the zip satchel in that color.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies


What a great picture! Love it.



MrsKC said:


> Today the BOTD is the small satchel in black. I had to downsize the contents but I can switch to a bigger bag after church.  Have a great day ladies


 Perfect!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Perfect! And I am jelly



Mornin' KC! 

Thanks! 
The grandkids and I are having fun in Vegas, and going to the pool every day. It won't be long before we're back in Oakland, they're back in school and we're back on buses.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> great color...



Hi HG!

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this photo and the bag is sooo beautiful. Perfect shade of red.



Mornin' PTB! 

Thanks! She is still my favorite!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great picture! Love it.



Hi NAC!

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Today the BOTD is the small satchel in black. I had to downsize the contents but I can switch to a bigger bag after church.  Have a great day ladies



Nice BOTD! 

You have a great day too!


----------



## Vicmarie

In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  bone is a neutral,  so no one will think it doesn't go with your outfit.   But I understand,  when you have so many lovely handbags you want the perfect one for each outfit.  Sometimes when I use a perfectly good handbag I'm not happy because it's not perfect with my outfit.  If my outfit is red and white and black,  I want a handbag in one of those colors that makes a statement.... not just a handbag that goes with the outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !




I think it looks good V but I know what you mean. Though it's considered a neutral in general, I personally don't think it is when trying to coordinate with clothing sometimes. I've several times said... "I'll wear this with Bone or Mushroom (because they both are normally considered neutrals) but when I put them with the outfit, it looks awful.  I think your Yellow mini Chelsea or Mint ZZ would have looked great too. Anywho... You look beautiful and I hope you enjoy your day with Miss Bone. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
View attachment 3069857


----------



## wilma381

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857


Love that bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


I think you look great and enjoying a peek at your collection .


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857


This bag is so on my list! When I got dressed today I was thinking .....a grey saffiano zip zip would look so good with this outfit!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> Thanks!
> The grandkids and I are having fun in Vegas, and going to the pool every day. It won't be long before we're back in Oakland, they're back in school and we're back on buses.




Well then you need to enjoy this time with them as it goes by so very fast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Today the BOTD is the small satchel in black. I had to downsize the contents but I can switch to a bigger bag after church.  Have a great day ladies


  Adorable!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


  It looks perfect to me, Vic.  I like the way it pulls out the camel stripe in your skirt.




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857


  Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This bag is so on my list! When I got dressed today I was thinking .....a grey saffiano zip zip would look so good with this outfit!



I think the gray saffiano is on ILD.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Adorable!
> 
> 
> It looks perfect to me, Vic.  I like the way it pulls out the camel stripe in your skirt.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





MiaBorsa said:


> I think the gray saffiano is on ILD.



Hi Sarah, and thank you.  Darn thing is this handbag budget and the fact there is five more months in this calendar year, so I am pacing myself......


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sarah, and thank you.  Darn thing is this handbag budget and the fact there is five more months in this calendar year, so I am pacing myself......



I hear ya, KC.  I am struggling with my "ban"; it's a losing battle.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya, KC.  I am struggling with my "ban"; it's a losing battle.



I think you are doing good! 
You have definitely slowed down....


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


I love Bone......sighhhhhhh. Wish I had one!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


Your outfit looks so nice and the handbag is SO pretty. Have a nice day!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857


Your gray bag is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.




Oh my... Stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Have fun!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Today the BOTD is the small satchel in black. I had to downsize the contents but I can switch to a bigger bag after church.  Have a great day ladies




So classic... I love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


That is a fabulous look TM!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> So classic... I love it!!


Thanks GF


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


I love that it mirrors your necklace.
Or....did the necklace mirror the bag...?  Hehehe


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.




You look terrific and the bag is perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.



Hi TM!

You have such a great wardrobe of handbags and outfits!  This is another beautiful OOTD!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857



I love your zip zip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well then you need to enjoy this time with them as it goes by so very fast.



It sure does!

I hope you're enjoying your Summer too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous bag and gorgeous necklace, you look great!!


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


Love that dusty blue


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


Another great page for the TM look book. One of my favorite color combos.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.



Gorg...loving the colors...they make me feel so bright on the inside!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my white Buckley out today.




Looks great T!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette chillin' at the pool :sunnies




Beautiful photo RN! I love that beautiful red bag against the blue water. I can almost feel how refreshing it would feel to jump in! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !




Haha, a different take on an OOTD. [emoji4] like the others said, I totally get it. It's what we who have many bags face all the time. Even though we have neutrals, we also have several others that will just be that perfect match. It's the blessing and the curse of our hobby. [emoji4] hope you had a great Sunday.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the grocery store with Gray Saffiano zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3069857




The perfect little bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.




Love the blues in this outfit! You look great! Hope you had a nice lunch. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my hubby today.


 Look at you!  I love the whole ensemble - perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069817
> 
> 
> In my head I thought this outfit would go better ... Then I took the pic and realized the bag doesn't really go ! It's too late too change out of it so we  are off enjoying our Sunday lol !


 
I think it looks great with your outfit!  I love the contrast.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

wilma381 said:


> Love that bag!


Thanks!  Me too!



MrsKC said:


> This bag is so on my list! When I got dressed today I was thinking .....a grey saffiano zip zip would look so good with this outfit!


I wasn't sure if I'd like the saffiano, but I do.  It's actually pretty soft to the touch.




MiaBorsa said:


> Adorable!
> It looks perfect to me, Vic.  I like the way it pulls out the camel stripe in your skirt.
> Gorgeous!


Thanks!



Trudysmom said:


> Your gray bag is so pretty!


 Thanks, TM! 




RuedeNesle said:


> I love your zip zip!


Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> The perfect little bag...


 
I agree!  I love how simple and easy these bags are.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful photo RN! I love that beautiful red bag against the blue water. I can almost feel how refreshing it would feel to jump in! [emoji4]



Hi TB! 

Thanks! I wish I was feeling the water now!  I'm at Starbucks and it was so cold inside I moved outside. I'm getting a breeze every now and then, but it would be nice to be at the pool.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Running around today and picking up medicine, I took this vintage one with me today:


----------



## MiaBorsa

tristaeliseh said:


> Running around today and picking up medicine, I took this vintage one with me today:



Lovely!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!


----------



## immigratty

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!



u guys r tempting to me to break out my satchel. I usually reserve it for the fall!


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!




She's beautiful !!!i haven't been super active in here lately;( - are you the pretty lady kissing this bag in the picture and posted it in a FB group ?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> She's beautiful !!!i haven't been super active in here lately;( - are you the pretty lady kissing this bag in the picture and posted it in a FB group ?


Hehehe. The one that wishes she had brushed her hair and applied under eye concealer first?
Yes!!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

My white flo satchel gets the love today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.



So summery!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!


She's gorgeous, so glad you're using her!  I got my Denim about the same time you got your Ocean and I haven't even taken all of the plastic off yet, let alone use her. Still just  in the admiring. stage.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.


Really love that color combination, I have the same in the med pocket satchel.  Mine is an off white though, is yours paper white or off white also?


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> So summery!



Agreed!  Perfect for these hot days.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Really love that color combination, I have the same in the med pocket satchel.  Mine is an off white though, is yours paper white or off white also?



Mine is pretty white, but it's a softer white. It's somewhere between stark white and off-white...a bit creamy. Maybe I need to clean her to reveal her true color.


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!


I love, love, LOVE that color!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.


Love the white!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.





BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!




Gorgeous satchels ladies!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.


Yay Twins! Love x2.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!


Great shot Blaze. I love these type of pics in natural lighting because it really captures how pretty the bag is. Nice gray. I am thinking we all should get a small Flo in every color. What do ya say girls?


----------



## JennyErin

Zip Zip Satchel in sky blue, her debut outing today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!



Love that soft gray.   :sigh:


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!


Hello to your lovely gray satchel!


----------



## Trudysmom

JennyErin said:


> Zip Zip Satchel in sky blue, her debut outing today.


Such a great color on your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.


Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!


Your Ocean Blue is so pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  take the plastic off your leather handbags.   Even if you are not ready to use the bags,  the plastic isn't good for the leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.




So beautiful and classic!


----------



## JennyErin

Trudysmom said:


> Such a great color on your bag.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> Love the white!!!





MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous satchels ladies!!





YankeeDooney said:


> Yay Twins! Love x2.





Trudysmom said:


> Such a gorgeous bag.





PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful and classic!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!


Ooh...very pretty! I think I may have to find my grey satchel and give her some lovin' too.


----------



## Live It Up

JennyErin said:


> Zip Zip Satchel in sky blue, her debut outing today.


Beautiful! What a perfect color for summer.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> Ooh...very pretty! I think I may have to find my grey satchel and give her some lovin' too.


Do ittttttttttttt!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
View attachment 3072731


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3072731


Yessssssss, lovelovelove Ocean Blue!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3072731


I love Ocean Blue.


----------



## JennyErin

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3072731




Gorgeous!! 



Live It Up said:


> Beautiful! What a perfect color for summer.


 
Thank you so much  I am loving it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3072731



Beautiful, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.



So pruddddddy


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.


A lovely bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3072731







MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.



Hi NAC and Sarah! 

I love Flo and Gretchen!  

Have a good day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss, lovelovelove Ocean Blue!


 


Trudysmom said:


> I love Ocean Blue.


 


JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much  I am loving it!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC and Sarah!
> 
> I love Flo and Gretchen!
> 
> Have a good day!


 


Thanks everyone!  I was inspired by all the recent posts about Flo satchels and Ocean Blue.  I couldn't resist pulling out my own.  


BTW - sorry the picture is so big.  Yikes!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.


 
So pretty!  Another successful closet dive!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.



Twins!  I love Gretchen, and she stays in rotation at my house.  I don't even have to dive for her!  Just wish they had made her in more colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A lovely bag!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC and Sarah!
> 
> I love Flo and Gretchen!
> 
> Have a good day!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Another successful closet dive!





elbgrl said:


> Twins!  I love Gretchen, and she stays in rotation at my house.  I don't even have to dive for her!  Just wish they had made her in more colors.



Thanks, everyone!   Shopping the ole' closet is kind of fun.      (Rosie, I agree; they should have made more colors!!)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.


Great for shopping, so light weight!


----------



## MrsKC

Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.


----------



## _purseaddict_

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Flo has been on my arm since she knocked on the door few weeks ago!







Live It Up said:


> My white flo satchel gets the love today.







BlazenHsss said:


> Since I was wearing blue and grey shoes, Grey Flo came to the salon today!




Thank you for sharing your beautiful bags here. Now I need to save up for that bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.


A great outfit and bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC:  is you zip zip white or bone?   I love your BOTD AND OOTD.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.




Lovely, lovely!!! She looks great with your outfit.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> A great outfit and bag.





lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  is you zip zip white or bone?   I love your BOTD AND OOTD.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely, lovely!!! She looks great with your outfit.




Thank you Ladies. 
LJ, she is the Oyster zip zip.


----------



## RozEnix

I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.



Roz you look great with your bags! Are those both Willas? One pebbled and one saff?


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm a little behind, but I just want to say...beautiful bags everyone.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  the oyster zip zip is lovely.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  the oyster zip zip is lovely.



Thank you. She is Definitely getting the love these days.


----------



## JennyErin

MrsKC said:


> Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.



Beautiful! Love that oyster, such a beautiful color!


----------



## JennyErin

RozEnix said:


> I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.



A beautiful pair!!


----------



## MrsKC

JennyErin said:


> Beautiful! Love that oyster, such a beautiful color!


Thank you! I see more zip zips in my future


----------



## Live It Up

My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.


Gorgeous flo!!


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous flo!!


Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.


Both bags are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.


Very nice flo!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my red flo out today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.


 
Gorgeous!  Love Chelsea in the black Florentine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.


 
Perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.




Twins!  She is perfect with your outfit.  Love it.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Roz you look great with your bags! Are those both Willas? One pebbled and one saff?


Bingo! 
Lavender and Elephant


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.


 
Love them both!  Twins on the saffiano elephant.


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.


Oh my, she is pretty in black.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.


RED!!!

Very pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice flo!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Love Chelsea in the black Florentine.





RozEnix said:


> Oh my, she is pretty in black.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.


Lovely as always, TM


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous!! What a pop of color!!


----------



## JennyErin

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.




So pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.




Such a beautiful bag! You have a very nice collection of Chelsea's. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.




You look so pretty and cheerful in red. 
[emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Posting this a bit late but it was the BOTD and the OOTD.


Your zip zip looks great with your OOTD! 


RozEnix said:


> I took my Sister-in-law for treatment today and took not one, but 2. They are loaded for bear since I have to be there for at least 4 hours.



I love both of your Willa satchels. Prayers to your SIL and family.



Live It Up said:


> My black florentine Chelsea is out and about with me today.



Beautiful!



Trudysmom said:


> I took my red flo out today.



Looking good!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Greta "Gretchen" hobo.




Love Miss Gretchen and the wallet too!


----------



## Trudysmom

My husband and I met my sister and her husband for lunch today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> My husband and I met my sister and her husband for lunch today.




Perfect ensemble. Love it.


----------



## JennyErin

Trudysmom said:


> My husband and I met my sister and her husband for lunch today.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Florentine small satchel in Moss!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

OOPs, forgot photo!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!


Gorgeous, love that color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!


Just love the Moss!!  It's so very different from the Ivy...

Thanks for posting your picture!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!




This is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you all so much! I'm glad I took the chance on her! She is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!


Very pretty color in that wonderful satchel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Florentine small satchel in Moss!





Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!



She's beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> My husband and I met my sister and her husband for lunch today.



Not only do I love your OOTD, but I love that you and your DH get out so often for lunch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Not only do I love your OOTD, but I love that you and your DH get out so often for lunch!




Ditto!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color in that wonderful satchel!


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> My husband and I met my sister and her husband for lunch today.


I love that style and color! So pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


So pretty! Happy Birthday! Enjoy


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


What a great picture!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !




Girl, you look beautiful... Love the shades on you. The bag is awesome and perfect for you. So fun! Hope you had fun! Did I miss that it was your bday???? [emoji15]. If so, [emoji324][emoji323] Happy Birthday girlfriend!!! [emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:* love your lavender Saffiano zip zip.  It's a beautiful color and the Saffiano leather shows it beautifully.  Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


So pretty in person!.....and the bag is a close second!  :giggles:


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you so much !! [emoji7]


----------



## RozEnix

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!


Love that moss


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


Nice, and happy belated


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> OOPs, forgot photo!




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !




You and Miss Lavender are beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm still working hard to carry all my 'summer' color handbags, at least once each,  before the end of August.   Yesterday was the turquoise saffiano zip zip.   Today it's the sky blue pebble leather Olivia.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you! I'm so happy with her! She goes with a lot of my summer colors too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm still working hard to carry all my 'summer' color handbags, at least once each,  before the end of August.   Yesterday was the turquoise saffiano zip zip.   Today it's the sky blue pebble leather Olivia.


Lol! I do that too! I love Olivia, and sky is such a pretty color! I bet the turquoise zip zip is pretty too! My only really summery bags are Coach in yellow and bright coral! Still need to take out Coral before summer is over, but I wear her in Fall too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !




What a beautiful picture!  I hope you had a great birthday lunch!  I love the way the light hits your zip zip! 

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP* (thatsmypurse):  Tomorrow I'm planning to carry my orange croco Dooney  Camilla.   And on Thursday,  the pebbled leather zip zip makes a debut.    The turquoise saffiano and the sky blue pebble leather are very close in color in some lights.  In natural light the sky blue is blue,  but in fluorescent lights,  it looks a lot like the turquoise.   I love the sky blue color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you!! Me too!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I love those colors!! I have an orange Coach I wear year round . I have a fairly new Carley Olivia in cranberry ,which is so cute! Coated cotton so I don't worry about her! She's my rainy day bag! Lol..enjoy carrying all your pretties


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP* (thatsmypurse):  Tomorrow I'm planning to carry my orange croco Dooney  Camilla.   And on Thursday,  the pebbled leather zip zip makes a debut.    The turquoise saffiano and the sky blue pebble leather are very close in color in some lights.  In natural light the sky blue is blue,  but in fluorescent lights,  it looks a lot like the turquoise.   I love the sky blue color.


Croco Camilla--swoon! Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !


You and your bag look lovely


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077406
> 
> 
> Enjoying a nice birthday lunch out with saffiano zip zip in lavender !




Happy belated birthday!
I hope you had an awesome day! You look gorgeous and so does Ms Zip Zip!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel.
View attachment 3079486

View attachment 3079487


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel.
> View attachment 3079486
> 
> View attachment 3079487


I love your lovely and talented Ms zip zip


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*   Love your lilac zip zip.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel.
> View attachment 3079486
> 
> View attachment 3079487


Miss Lilac is So pretty!  I love her blue Pom accessory !


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel.
> View attachment 3079486
> 
> View attachment 3079487



Mornin' NAC!

 I think Miss Lilac, representing the great State of NAC'S Closet, is a winner!

Enjoy her reign!


----------



## Nebo

Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store


So pretty! Love the color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store



Hi Nebo!

I hope all is well!  Your ocean blue Flo looks great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store




Hi N!!! Why do you call her the ugly ducking? [emoji20] She's gorg! I have her too in the large and love her. [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store


Beautiful flo!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739


She is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739


 

I love love love Thai..have some for me


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739



Hi PTB! 

She's beautiful! Enjoy her and your lunch!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hi N!!! Why do you call her the ugly ducking? [emoji20] She's gorg! I have her too in the large and love her. [emoji2]



She is very pebbly and wrinkly and the darkest of all the Ocean flos out there. I struggled with her look for a bit, but now its an endearment. I should call her the Blue Swan  Due to her being so easy and care free and slouchy, it is perfect for jeans combos. Love that about the Swan


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store


I love that color. Your dark one is nice. I love all of the colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739


Raspberry is a gorgeous color. Lovely photo.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Miss Lilac Zip Zip satchel.
> View attachment 3079486
> 
> View attachment 3079487


Such a pretty color in your zip zip.


----------



## MaryBel

OMG, lots of gorgeous bags in very pretty colors!
I changed out of my MK medium Selma in lime to my Claremont DS in turquoise with the coach lobster charm.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> OMG, lots of gorgeous bags in very pretty colors!
> I changed out of my MK medium Selma in lime to my Claremont DS in turquoise with the coach lobster charm.


The vibrant turquoise is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> OMG, lots of gorgeous bags in very pretty colors!
> I changed out of my MK medium Selma in lime to my Claremont DS in turquoise with the coach lobster charm.



Hey MB! 

The lobster charm is perfect with this bag because the turquoise looks like beautiful ocean water! I love the color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Love that Raspberry color! Hot!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store



She's so pretty though!!  Deep and mysterious!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739



You really did get a winner, that color is amazing!



MaryBel said:


> OMG, lots of gorgeous bags in very pretty colors!
> I changed out of my MK medium Selma in lime to my Claremont DS in turquoise with the coach lobster charm.



Lobster, super cute!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Love the blue and the lobster! Almost bought Mr. Lobster last year! Should have gotten him!! So cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> She is very pebbly and wrinkly and the darkest of all the Ocean flos out there. I struggled with her look for a bit, but now its an endearment. I should call her the Blue Swan  Due to her being so easy and care free and slouchy, it is perfect for jeans combos. Love that about the Swan




Awww... I'm glad she's grown on you. Mine is medium pebbled too and I love it. It's so bright and easy to care for. She's definitely a swan. [emoji2]


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ocean going to pick up a color for the kitchen island! She might pull more towards the blue spectrum )


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean going to pick up a color for the kitchen island! She might pull more towards the blue spectrum )


Beautiful&#8230;.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> The vibrant turquoise is beautiful!


 
Thanks kc!
I agree, but what can I say, I love blue


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> The lobster charm is perfect with this bag because the turquoise looks like beautiful ocean water! I love the color!


 
Hey GF 


Thanks! You are right! I didn't think of it when I put it on, I just liked the way it looked and that it kind of matches the trim, but I like your idea better!


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Lobster, super cute!!




Thank you! I agree!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love the blue and the lobster! Almost bought Mr. Lobster last year! Should have gotten him!! So cute!




Thank you! 
It's really cute but I'd wish they had made it also in carnelian.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean going to pick up a color for the kitchen island! She might pull more towards the blue spectrum )


 
So pretty!
Can't wait to see it when it's finished!
We've been doing yard work and it's probably nothing compared to what you are doing but even with that I can't wait to be done. It didn't look like that much when I decided that I could do it on my free time. But hopefully by this weekend it will be completed, well at least the section we are working on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


Fabulous picture! Love that Chelsea


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


Great photo!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305



Too cute GF and love your shoes!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> Can't wait to see it when it's finished!
> We've been doing yard work and it's probably nothing compared to what you are doing but even with that I can't wait to be done. It didn't look like that much when I decided that I could do it on my free time. But hopefully by this weekend it will be completed, well at least the section we are working on.


 Isnt it nice to make our everyday space better? Specially after all is done, lol. We will get to the outside next year. Its just an acre of grass for now. Im a fan of lush gardens, ponds, pool.. but its a no no on that with snakes around here. So, I hope we get to do outside paint this year and then come spring I want to plan and plant my dwarf orchard 

Oh, and on the part that it didnt look like that much work.. When we started laying down the tile, I thought we will be done in two days! More like two weeks! 

I love your bright blue drawstring!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


Looking fly, babe! I love those Coach mules. Wanted to get them, but my feet are too narrow/ skinny and it didn't look right. They look great on you!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


 
GF, you look like a model in a magazine pic! 
Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


P, 

I am thinking that Mushroom Chelsea is my favorite one of your Chelsea's. There's just something about that one. And yet, I recently saw mushroom and elephant Flo satchels side by side and I was totally drawn to the elephant color. Go figure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  it might depend upon the lighting.  Many colors, especially the mushrooms, taupe, greys look very different depending upon the kind of indoor lighting used and very different again in natural light.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Isnt it nice to make our everyday space better? Specially after all is done, lol. We will get to the outside next year. Its just an acre of grass for now. Im a fan of lush gardens, ponds, pool.. but its a no no on that with snakes around here. So, I hope we get to do outside paint this year and then come spring I want to plan and plant my dwarf orchard
> 
> Oh, and on the part that it didnt look like that much work.. When we started laying down the tile, I thought we will be done in two days! More like two weeks!
> 
> I love your bright blue drawstring!


 
It is! I love doing work at home. I love taking part of the transformation.


The main backyard was ok, but the lower level was a jungle of weeds. I  always teased DH that you could find a lion in that jungle. We started with just cleaning the weeds and then we decided we wanted to do something so we don't get more. Finally decided on putting lava rock in that space but since I wanted to put some chairs and a fire pit, we ended up putting pavers on a section and we'll put the rock in the rest. I think it's going to look pretty and be easy to maintain.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


Pcan, you and your bag are lookin good! Love your outfit with Miss mushroom Chelsea! I'm expecting my medium pocket satchel in Mushroom tomorrow ! I hope I like the mushroom color in this style, I definitely love it on your Chelsea !


----------



## BlazenHsss

I can't wait until I start seeing some of the new colors in the Flo satchels on here!
......I'm curbing my spending until something really screams at me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pcan, you and your bag are lookin good! Love your outfit with Miss mushroom Chelsea! I'm expecting my medium pocket satchel in Mushroom tomorrow ! I hope I like the mushroom color in this style, I definitely love it on your Chelsea !




Thank u girlfriend!!! [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you think about Miss Mushroom. I think you will like it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> P,
> 
> I am thinking that Mushroom Chelsea is my favorite one of your Chelsea's. There's just something about that one. And yet, I recently saw mushroom and elephant Flo satchels side by side and I was totally drawn to the elephant color. Go figure.




Humm.... Though I love the Mushroom color, I reach for the Elephant more. Believe it or not, I find mushroom a hard color to match outfits to... Well at least in my closet. The outfit didn't quite match with the bag today, however I felt it could pass and I wanted to carry the bag. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Looking fly, babe! I love those Coach mules. Wanted to get them, but my feet are too narrow/ skinny and it didn't look right. They look great on you!




Thank you gf!!! [emoji2][emoji7] Yeah, they are a little wide but comfy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GF, you look like a model in a magazine pic!
> Love it!




Awww.... Girl, thank you! I looked a bit silly standing up snapping photos in the mirror of myself so I decided to sit down and try it. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for showing Miss Flo Chelsea (Mushroom) some love today. I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


I love your Chelsea collection as well, and it looks like the prefect size for me to take to work. But just not in Florentine. There is no way I'd take my Florentine or Toledo to MY workplace. Thinking maybe this style shopper/tote in the Saffiano or the woven would be easy to wipe off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I love your Chelsea collection as well, and it looks like the prefect size for me to take to work. But just not in Florentine. There is no way I'd take my Florentine or Toledo to MY workplace. Thinking maybe this style shopper/tote in the Saffiano or the woven would be easy to wipe off.




Thank you girlfriend!!! Next to the Clayton, the Chelsea is my favorite style even though I don't care for the center divider. Obviously, it's not a deal breaker. I think this bag would be great in Saffiano. Hummm...

Peter... Are you listening??????[emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! Next to the Clayton, the Chelsea is my favorite style even though I don't care for the center divider. Obviously, it's not a deal breaker. I think this bag would be great in Saffiano. Hummm...
> 
> Peter... Are you listening??????[emoji7]


I think you should add that comment to the concept and idea thread. Yeah baby.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Willa on the morning commute. 

The mod shot shows the true color. 
View attachment 3081921

View attachment 3081922

View attachment 3081923


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923



I love that one.  She looks great with your top!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


 
Look at Sunshine!!!!!! Chilaxing!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923


 
A great color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at Sunshine!!!!!! Chilaxing!!!




Yes!!! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923




Love her and love your outfit too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> I love your lovely and talented Ms zip zip


Thanks!  She quite enjoyed her outing.  



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*   Love your lilac zip zip.


Thanks!!  It's such a pretty color isn't it?



Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Lilac is So pretty!  I love her blue Pom accessory !


 Thanks!  Me too!  I liked the contrast of the blue pom and the lilac color of the bag.




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> I think Miss Lilac, representing the great State of NAC'S Closet, is a winner!
> 
> Enjoy her reign!


Thanks!  She had a fun day and quite enjoyed her reign, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovely ladies and all the new ladies) I  need to catch up. I have been taking pics and then just forgot to upload them. Lately I have been carrying Coach Edie, Brahmin large duxburry and my ugly duckling - Ocean blue large volume satchel. Im in love with it all over again. These is Miss Ocean hanging at the furniture store


Miss Ocean is no ugly duckling!  She's gorgeous!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Having Thai for lunch today.... Hanging out with Miss Raspberry Small Flo [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079739


Be still my heart!  Miss Raspberry is gorgeous!  (Love me some Thai food, too)



MaryBel said:


> OMG, lots of gorgeous bags in very pretty colors!
> I changed out of my MK medium Selma in lime to my Claremont DS in turquoise with the coach lobster charm.


You had me at turquoise, lol.  She's beautiful. 



Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean going to pick up a color for the kitchen island! She might pull more towards the blue spectrum )


Swoon!  I love how you can see the texture on her.  Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color in your zip zip.


Thanks!  Lilac is such a happy color.



MrsKC said:


> I love that one.  She looks great with your top!


Thanks!  This is quickly becoming one of my favorites.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> A great color


I agree.  Neutral, and versatile.  She will get lots of outings.



MaryBel said:


> Love her and love your outfit too!


Thanks, GF!!  It just kind of worked out that way, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305


 
I love everything about this picture!  You and Miss Mushroom look awesome together!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a casual day today... Dooney hunting at Marshall's with Miss Flo Chelsea in Mushroom.... Not a dang DOONEY in sight [emoji19]!!
> 
> View attachment 3081305



Hi PTB! 

This picture makes me want to grab my Dooney and go shopping!   I love Chelsea!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923



Hi NAC! 

Willa is a beautiful riding partner!

Happy Friday-EVE!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Willa is a beautiful riding partner!
> 
> Happy Friday-EVE!


Thanks!!  Today is my Friday - I'm taking tomorrow off.  Woo Hoo!





elbgrl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks!  The Elephant in saffiano is just so pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  Today is my Friday - I'm taking tomorrow off.  Woo Hoo!



YIPPEE! Enjoy your long weekend! :sunnies


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE! Enjoy your long weekend! :sunnies


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923


Very pretty color.


----------



## Trudysmom

We did some errands today.  Navy Dillen.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color.


Thanks!



Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today.  Navy Dillen.


 
Love it!!  Looking good!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Willa is a beautiful riding partner!
> 
> Happy Friday-EVE!


Very classy!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love everything about this picture!  You and Miss Mushroom look awesome together!!




Thank you girlfriend!!! It was a random pic.


----------



## Nebo

Had Miss Oyster for shopping at Dillards. Not a lot of Dooneys. They had a light pink zip zip and I almost got it. But I really wasnt on board with that color deal or no deal. Left empty handed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Had Miss Oyster for shopping at Dillards. Not a lot of Dooneys. They had a light pink zip zip and I almost got it. But I really wasnt on board with that color deal or no deal. Left empty handed.




I really wish this bag would work for me because she's gorg. Do you have any mod shots with her?


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I really wish this bag would work for me because she's gorg. Do you have any mod shots with her?



Hmmm, found just this one. I might posted it before in this thread. I dont know how much it helps. It holds my wallet, make up case, sunglasses case and phone. I ditched the strap, I dont like where you attach it. Wish they put the rings on the side of the bag, not the handles.
 I love how the bag looks, but it is not a bag that goes with everything. The look cant be sporty, definitely has to be a pull together casual. Unike Chelsea and flos, specially small flo satchel- they can be paired with sneakers, pull ons, boots and elegant high heels and classy clothes.
I would get it as a great deal, but not if you are trying to really add bags you absolutely love. That's still a hundred that could go towards a new Chelsea 

Hope all of this helps.


----------



## Nebo

Today I wore it with olive green skinny jeans, faded mint button down shirt and gold strappy flat sandals. I find that gold shoes are a great neutral to pair with these tan trimmed bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! It was a random pic.




Those are the best kind. [emoji1]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today.  Navy Dillen.


My gal...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hmmm, found just this one. I might posted it before in this thread. I dont know how much it helps. It holds my wallet, make up case, sunglasses case and phone. I ditched the strap, I dont like where you attach it. Wish they put the rings on the side of the bag, not the handles.
> 
> I love how the bag looks, but it is not a bag that goes with everything. The look cant be sporty, definitely has to be a pull together casual. Unike Chelsea and flos, specially small flo satchel- they can be paired with sneakers, pull ons, boots and elegant high heels and classy clothes.
> 
> I would get it as a great deal, but not if you are trying to really add bags you absolutely love. That's still a hundred that could go towards a new Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all of this helps.




Ahhh... Yes, this helped lots. I love your take on this N! She looks great on you. I think she still would be small for me. I really wish they made it larger or even wider. I agree with your comment about the strap. I agree, I think I'll take the plunge if the price is a really really really a good deal. Thanks so much for the comment and insight.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

trudysmom said:


> we did some errands today.  Navy dillen.


 

l o v e


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Had Miss Oyster for shopping at Dillards. Not a lot of Dooneys. They had a light pink zip zip and I almost got it. But I really wasnt on board with that color deal or no deal. Left empty handed.


 
Twins!!  I love the zip zip in oyster. 

I'm headed to Dillards today.  I have no idea if the extra percentage off clearance is still going on, but I will see what's left, lol. I wasn't able to stop by at all yesterday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the zip zip.  Perfect size for everyday and not very heavy.  Yesterday I wore a sunny yellow pebbled leather zip zip.  It was really bright and summery.   Today I'm wearing a hot pink pebbled leather zip zip with a black and white outfit.   I don't usually like to repeat styles in the same week,  but I want to give all my summer colors as much wear as I can before the end of August.   As much as I love the summer colors,  when the weather cools,  and the leaves turn,  my fashion craving turns to richer, deeper colors.   September is a transition month for fashion for me.... darker colors in light fabrics, with deeper color handbags.  I can't wait to bring out the teals, hunter green, plums, burnt oranges, and wine handbags.  Seasons provide more 'reasons' to own more colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the zip zip.  Perfect size for everyday and not very heavy.  Yesterday I wore a sunny yellow pebbled leather zip zip.  It was really bright and summery.   Today I'm wearing a hot pink pebbled leather zip zip with a black and white outfit.   I don't usually like to repeat styles in the same week,  but I want to give all my summer colors as much wear as I can before the end of August.   As much as I love the summer colors,  when the weather cools,  and the leaves turn,  my fashion craving turns to richer, deeper colors.   September is a transition month for fashion for me.... darker colors in light fabrics, with deeper color handbags.  I can't wait to bring out the teals, hunter green, plums, burnt oranges, and wine handbags.  Seasons provide more 'reasons' to own more colors.




+1   Very well said, LJ!


----------



## MrsKC

BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect




Very pretty!  I love your sense of style.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect


Looks like you matched your phone case too. Very nice


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We did some errands today.  Navy Dillen.



Your pics make errands fun!  Love your Dillen!



Nebo said:


> Had Miss Oyster for shopping at Dillards. Not a lot of Dooneys. They had a light pink zip zip and I almost got it. But I really wasnt on board with that color deal or no deal. Left empty handed.



I'm really lovin' the zip zip style! Beautiful!



MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect



I love how your OOTD matches your zip zip!  Looking good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair



Miss Ivy is beautiful!

Have a fun trip!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the zip zip.  Perfect size for everyday and not very heavy.  Yesterday I wore a sunny yellow pebbled leather zip zip.  It was really bright and summery.   Today I'm wearing a hot pink pebbled leather zip zip with a black and white outfit.   I don't usually like to repeat styles in the same week,  but I want to give all my summer colors as much wear as I can before the end of August.   As much as I love the summer colors,  when the weather cools,  and the leaves turn,  my fashion craving turns to richer, deeper colors.   September is a transition month for fashion for me.... darker colors in light fabrics, with deeper color handbags.  I can't wait to bring out the teals, hunter green, plums, burnt oranges, and wine handbags.  Seasons provide more 'reasons' to own more colors.


I totally agree, autumn leaves colors for me too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect


Lovely bag with your outfit!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Nebo said:


> Had Miss Oyster for shopping at Dillards. Not a lot of Dooneys. They had a light pink zip zip and I almost got it. But I really wasnt on board with that color deal or no deal. Left empty handed.


nice close up shows the beautiful leather...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair


Miss Ivy is lovely.

I notice most of you ladies remove the shoulder straps.  I have mine doubled for now but  I think the bag hangs better when carried by the handles.  Any weight in them at all when carried with the shoulder straps and the bags really sags in the middle.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair


Beautiful satchel and the color is so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the zip zip.  Perfect size for everyday and not very heavy.  Yesterday I wore a sunny yellow pebbled leather zip zip.  It was really bright and summery.   Today I'm wearing a hot pink pebbled leather zip zip with a black and white outfit.   I don't usually like to repeat styles in the same week,  but I want to give all my summer colors as much wear as I can before the end of August.   As much as I love the summer colors,  when the weather cools,  and the leaves turn,  my fashion craving turns to richer, deeper colors.   September is a transition month for fashion for me.... darker colors in light fabrics, with deeper color handbags.  I can't wait to bring out the teals, hunter green, plums, burnt oranges, and wine handbags.  Seasons provide more 'reasons' to own more colors.



Hot pink with black and white sounds perfect! 
I agree that fall sweaters with boots and scarves   AND handbags  will be welcomed......however, I do not look forward to winter.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Miss Ivy is lovely.
> 
> I notice most of you ladies remove the shoulder straps.  I have mine doubled for now but  I think the bag hangs better when carried by the handles.  Any weight in them at all when carried with the shoulder straps and the bags really sags in the middle.


I always take off the shoulder straps. I like how they look without the strap.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  I love your sense of style.





RozEnix said:


> Looks like you matched your phone case too. Very nice





RuedeNesle said:


> Your pics make errands fun!  Love your Dillen!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really lovin' the zip zip style! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how your OOTD matches your zip zip!  Looking good!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely bag with your outfit!



Thank you so much ladies. . Only here can we post pictures of our handbags that we are wearing and be "normal".


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect



The Zip zip is very smart and clean looking!



Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair



Love that Ivy!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and went shopping, I bought a new maxi skirt.

I wore one of my double handle satchels today.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and went shopping, I bought a new maxi skirt.
> 
> I wore one of my double handle satchels today.


Ooohhhhh Ostrich!!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair


Beautiful color and texture.......I wanna see your sandals .


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and went shopping, I bought a new maxi skirt.
> 
> I wore one of my double handle satchels today.


Oh my goodness TM, you always put together the beautiful outfits! You look gorgeous....you couldn't find a more perfect handbag for your dress.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and went shopping, I bought a new maxi skirt.
> 
> I wore one of my double handle satchels today.



Of course I LOVE the ostrich satchel, but I also love the necklace with the dress! 

Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Nebo

hydrangeagirl said:


> Miss Ivy is lovely.
> 
> I notice most of you ladies remove the shoulder straps.  I have mine doubled for now but  I think the bag hangs better when carried by the handles.  Any weight in them at all when carried with the shoulder straps and the bags really sags in the middle.


Agreed. I had mine doubled, then I got the leather hole puncher and made more holes to make it shorter. It would work perfectly if the little darn leather loop was tighter and my second strap didnt constantly pull out and flap around. 

So, now I just take it off. I never wear flos on the shoulder because the handle will leave a print/ polish mark on the leather, where its pressed to your body. Learned this the hard way.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> BOTD and OOTD . Yes, I picked an outfit too match my new zip zip! ! I say she is pretty much perfect




Yes... Perfect! She looks awesome with your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair




Love this color N!!! You can't go wrong with a Flo Satchel. I have the Ivy Clayton. Hope you had fun carrying her today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NEBO:  That's good to know about the indentation of the strap in the leather.  Actually I'm using the handles more  anyway and the doubled straps just get in the way and hang rather messily. 

I found that when  I did fling it on my shoulder the two straps distributed the weight better than the one thinner strap but one always keeps sliding off. Can't wear cross body due to the weight of the bag on a bad neck.

   One of those equestrian type wider  straps would be better, like the Kingston hobo.  Oh well, maybe in the future they will sell and make specialized straps for people's specific requirements.  I'm sure there are plenty of ladies that would like different straps for some of their bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and went shopping, I bought a new maxi skirt.
> 
> I wore one of my double handle satchels today.



Another stunner!


----------



## hydrangeagirl




----------



## lavenderjunkie

I always remove the shoulder straps that are attached via clips.  I carry my handbags in my hand or over the arm.  The shoulder straps just add unnecessary weight to the bag.  If the shoulder strap isn't removable, like on the Chelsea or Buckley,  etc,  then I leave it dangle.  Not my preference,  but I don't want to 'alter' the bag until I've had it for a few years.  I know they keep saying the dangling shoulder strap is stylish.... I just don't see it that way.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the zip zip.  Perfect size for everyday and not very heavy.  Yesterday I wore a sunny yellow pebbled leather zip zip.  It was really bright and summery.   Today I'm wearing a hot pink pebbled leather zip zip with a black and white outfit.   I don't usually like to repeat styles in the same week,  but I want to give all my summer colors as much wear as I can before the end of August.   As much as I love the summer colors,  when the weather cools,  and the leaves turn,  my fashion craving turns to richer, deeper colors.   September is a transition month for fashion for me.... darker colors in light fabrics, with deeper color handbags.  I can't wait to bring out the teals, hunter green, plums, burnt oranges, and wine handbags.  Seasons provide more 'reasons' to own more colors.


 
I admire how you try to wear bags for certain seasons.  I am too undisciplined for that lol.  I usually coordinate or contrast with what I'm wearing on a daily basis.  Or I carry whats' calling to me the loudest.  Or I'm such a kid, that I carry a bag as soon as I get it, because I can't help myself, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy going on a little trip. Got these olive wedge sandals to wear and the two make a great pair


 
Love Miss Ivy!!  Such a rich color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Miss Ivy is lovely.
> 
> I notice most of you ladies remove the shoulder straps.  I have mine doubled for now but  I think the bag hangs better when carried by the handles.  Any weight in them at all when carried with the shoulder straps and the bags really sags in the middle.


 
I always remove the longer strap as well - if that is an option.  

(One of the reason I fell out of love with one of my MK bags (EW Hamilton) is that the strap could not be removed and the chains on it made the bag too noisy and heavy for me.)

So whether or not the long strap can be removed is now a consideration for buying a bag for me.


----------



## cpetty08

Navy/green montecito crossbody


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I always remove the shoulder straps that are attached via clips.  I carry my handbags in my hand or over the arm.  The shoulder straps just add unnecessary weight to the bag.  If the shoulder strap isn't removable, like on the Chelsea or Buckley,  etc,  then I leave it dangle.  Not my preference,  but I don't want to 'alter' the bag until I've had it for a few years.  I know they keep saying the dangling shoulder strap is stylish.... I just don't see it that way.




I guess this is where preference comes in...I actually think the extra 1/2 oz or so from the strap is well worth it. I rarely use it but I think it completes/finishes the bag. I guess I'm one of the "they's" who thinks the "dangling" strap is stylish.  Again... Personal preference.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I always remove the shoulder straps that are attached via clips.  I carry my handbags in my hand or over the arm.  The shoulder straps just add unnecessary weight to the bag.  If the shoulder strap isn't removable, like on the Chelsea or Buckley,  etc,  then I leave it dangle.  Not my preference,  but I don't want to 'alter' the bag until I've had it for a few years.  I know they keep saying the dangling shoulder strap is stylish.... I just don't see it that way.





I guess this is where preference comes in...I actually think the extra 1/2 oz or so from the strap is well worth it. I rarely use it but I think it completes/finishes the bag. I guess I'm one of the "they's" who thinks the "dangling" strap is stylish.  Again... Personal preference.


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess this is where preference comes in...I actually think the extra 1/2 oz or so from the strap is well worth it. I rarely use it but I think it completes/finishes the bag. I guess I'm one of the "they's" who thinks the "dangling" strap is stylish.  Again... Personal preference.



I think of it the same way I think of having a firearm... Better to have it & never need it than to need it & never have it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Siena Brianna in black/pink today.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3084364
> 
> Siena Brianna in black/pink today.


So pretty, loving the straps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess this is where preference comes in...I actually think the extra 1/2 oz or so from the strap is well worth it. I rarely use it but I think it completes/finishes the bag. I guess I'm one of the "they's" who thinks the "dangling" strap is stylish.  Again... Personal preference.



I'm one of them too. I especially like the way the strap looks hanging from my marine zip zip. I like the Vachetta with the red trim against the blue.  And it's just long enough to hang across the bag without dangling too long.  And I use the strap every time I'm grocery shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3084364
> 
> Siena Brianna in black/pink today.



Very pretty! This is the bag my sister wants!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess this is where preference comes in...I actually think the extra 1/2 oz or so from the strap is well worth it. I rarely use it but I think it completes/finishes the bag. I guess I'm one of the "they's" who thinks the "dangling" strap is stylish.  Again... Personal preference.


I see lots of ladies holding their purses by the handles with the strap dangling and  they look just  fine.  Since I double mine, they tend to separate and one strap is always twisted and it probably looks worse than if I'd left it single and let it hang!  Maybe I'm doing it wrong!

Maybe in the future I'll take one of my Dillen straps and see if I can't have it shortened and have one of those pieces added (like the Kingston Hobo) so I can wear it on my shoulder if I want and when dangling it won't hang so far down. It would service two of my bags....Just a thought.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3084364
> 
> Siena Brianna in black/pink today.


striking with the pink peeking out...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

To strap or not to strap... that is the question.... there are no rights or wrongs... just personal preference.


----------



## elbgrl

Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I admire how you try to wear bags for certain seasons.  I am too undisciplined for that lol.  I usually coordinate or contrast with what I'm wearing on a daily basis.  Or I carry whats' calling to me the loudest.  Or I'm such a kid, that I carry a bag as soon as I get it, because I can't help myself, lol.




*NAC:*  I'm a saver.  Wish I wasn't,  but old habits are hard to break.  I save new bags when I should be enjoying them.  As for colors,  it depends in part on where you live, I think and also your sense of style.  I don't mean are you stylish or not,  but rather what you wear for the different times of the year and then how you put together an outfit and what makes you happy.  I don't mind lighter colors in the winter if they are coordinated and look right with an outfit.  But a shirt, jeans, and a white handbag doesn't make me think that was a planned outfit... especially if it's snowing outside and one is wearing a puffy coat.   On the other hand, pastel wool sweater with cream wool slacks looks lovely with an off white leather handbag.  the other reason I rotate handbags with the season is to give me a chance to wear different handbags... an excuse to by more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430



My two favorite things; Dooney bags and the beach!

(And "Oyster"(s) on the beach is a perfect combo! )


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> I always remove the shoulder straps that are attached via clips.  I carry my handbags in my hand or over the arm.  The shoulder straps just add unnecessary weight to the bag.  If the shoulder strap isn't removable, like on the Chelsea or Buckley,  etc,  then I leave it dangle.  Not my preference,  but I don't want to 'alter' the bag until I've had it for a few years.  I know they keep saying the dangling shoulder strap is stylish.... I just don't see it that way.


I do the same. I take the long straps with clips  off, but the Buckley and my double pocket straps are not removable and I really like them since they are shorter and pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430


Lovely photo. 

Is that the Coach dragonfly key fob ? I have one and love it. I love how it attaches.


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> My two favorite things; Dooney bags and the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> (And "Oyster"(s) on the beach is a perfect combo! )




Lol she's the only oyster at this beach!


Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photo.
> 
> Is that the Coach dragonfly key fob ? I have one and love it. I love how it attaches.




Yep!  Love the dragonfly!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430


Another perfect day Rosie!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> To strap or not to strap... that is the question.... there are no rights or wrongs... just personal preference.




I wasn't implying any rights or wrongs or questions... I was solely speaking of MY personal preference or preference in general. There was no intent to discount your preference.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy. 

She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue. 

Warning: lots of pictures ahead 

View attachment 3084557

View attachment 3084559

View attachment 3084561

View attachment 3084562

View attachment 3084563

View attachment 3084564


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> The mod shot shows the true color.
> View attachment 3081921
> 
> View attachment 3081922
> 
> View attachment 3081923


Love your bag and color!  Love the Pom too! I just ordered a Pom on amazon in grey!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555


Love her ! Santorini is beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564


Really pretty! Looks kind of teal on my monitor! Nice!


----------



## JennyErin

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430



Love this!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430


Love it! Nice pic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Thank you so much ladies. . Only here can we post pictures of our handbags that we are wearing and be "normal".


Lol!!! I know, my teenage boys think I'm Cray! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

It keeps duplicating my post... Sorry! [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  no offense taken and none intended.  

 There are many personal preferences in the world of handbags.... style, color, straps, etc.  It's what ever makes each of us happy that matters.  Our personal handbag choices have no negative effects on others... they should be free from guilt.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*: it's amazing how different the celadon looks in different lighting... from turquoise to dark teal and every shade in between.  And all the 'looks' are very nice colors.   Enjoy your LOLO.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

It keeps duplicating my post... Sorry!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564




Beautiful... I love LoLo's! She's looks beautiful in your cart.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555



Great beach pictures today. !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564




Adding an out in the parking lot picture, lol. 
View attachment 3084718


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Duplicate. Never mind. lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555




Pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Duplicate. Never mind. lol.


This color is so pretty!


----------



## Suzwhat

Duplicate post.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love her ! Santorini is beautiful!


Wow!! Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430


Looking very relaxed and lovely...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564


Yes, I agree that the shorter straps look much better, I wouldn't fret about those, they look stylish and neat!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, I agree that the shorter straps look much better, I wouldn't fret about those, they look stylish and neat!


Love that Celadon!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> It keeps duplicating my post... Sorry! [emoji35][emoji35]


looking more than once at your gorgeous bag is just fine


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding an out in the parking lot picture, lol.
> View attachment 3084718


particularily great in the sun!!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I do the same. I take the long straps with clips  off, but the Buckley and my double pocket straps are not removable and I really like them since they are shorter and pretty.



Ooooohhhh there she is, the crimson double pocket.  Love love this one!!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your bag and color!  Love the Pom too! I just ordered a Pom on amazon in grey!



Celadon is really pretty in the sunlight! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> It keeps duplicating my post... Sorry! [emoji35][emoji35]



Santorini is gorgeous!!
Do you have A Buckley? Just wondering how this compares in terms of size and weight...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh there she is, the crimson double pocket.  Love love this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celadon is really pretty in the sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorini is gorgeous!!
> 
> Do you have A Buckley? Just wondering how this compares in terms of size and weight...




Thank you girlfriend!! I don't own the Buckley but I can tell you the Santorini is much much lighter and the Buckley is larger. Even with my stuff in, it's light. I didn't realize the leather in this collection was so lightweight but still has structure and substance.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding an out in the parking lot picture, lol.
> View attachment 3084718



What a great color!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555



[emoji176] this!  



elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430



Looks beautiful and also like a great day at the beach!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Duplicate. Never mind. lol.


How pretty, love that Celadon. I can't wait to get my domed satchel from QVC in the mail. It is so pretty with the leather straps on that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564



I love lots of pictures! She's beautiful! Glad she's a keeper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555



I love versatile bags like that! And she's so pretty! I hope you enjoyed your day at the beach!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Another perfect day Rosie!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Getting some fresh air at the beach with Miss Santorini Drawstring! For some reason, I thought this collection was very dressy, however, it can be a great everyday throw around bag and can be dressed up or down with items in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 3084555


Lovely!  Another beach goer!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564



Miss Lolo is beautiful NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Oyster Lexie is at the beach today!
> 
> View attachment 3084430




I love everything about this picture!


----------



## elbgrl

JennyErin said:


> Love this!!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it! Nice pic!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Looking very relaxed and lovely...





Suzwhat said:


> What a great color!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji176] this!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful and also like a great day at the beach!



Thanks ladies!  I don't usually take Lexie to the beach, but it was a spontaneous trip, so I just grabbed her and ran.


----------



## Vicmarie

Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !


----------



## _purseaddict_

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did not expect to like Miss Celadon LoLo, but she has stolen my heart. I love the color, she has lots of room but is still not too heavy.
> 
> She is having her first outing today and I've gotten a few different pictures in different lighting to try to show the true color. Which is definitely more green than blue.
> 
> Warning: lots of pictures ahead
> 
> View attachment 3084557
> 
> View attachment 3084559
> 
> View attachment 3084561
> 
> View attachment 3084562
> 
> View attachment 3084563
> 
> View attachment 3084564




That is such a nice hobo look.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Why do I keep having problem to post? [emoji15]


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085308
> 
> 
> Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !


Looks so good on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085308
> 
> 
> Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !




Oh my... V, I love it! You look sooo cute. Hope you guys had fun.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh there she is, the crimson double pocket.  Love love this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Celadon is really pretty in the sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> Santorini is gorgeous!!
> Do you have A Buckley? Just wondering how this compares in terms of size and weight...


Love,love. love the double pocket crimson!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085308
> 
> 
> Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !


Lovely outfit to match your cute purse....


----------



## MrsKC

Ms Grey Saffiano Zip Zip continues to be the BOTD.  Actually,  I haven't switched out yet. Happy Sunday ladies


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty, love that Celadon. I can't wait to get my domed satchel from QVC in the mail. It is so pretty with the leather straps on that color.


 
I can't wait to see your reveal pictures.  I'm curious as to how the color will look on the domed satchel as compared to LoLo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Ms Grey Saffiano Zip Zip continues to be the BOTD.  Actually,  I haven't switched out yet. Happy Sunday ladies


 
Looks great!  You're inspiring me to pull mine out, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085308
> 
> 
> Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !


 
Looks great!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

_purseaddict_ said:


> That is such a nice hobo look.


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> particularily great in the sun!!!!


 


Suzwhat said:


> What a great color!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji176] this!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful and also like a great day at the beach!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> I love lots of pictures! She's beautiful! Glad she's a keeper!


 


elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  Another beach goer!
> 
> 
> Miss Lolo is beautiful NAC!


 

Thanks everyone!!  I'm not a hobo girl, so I was very hesitant about whether or not I'd like this bag style.  But not to worry - I love her!  LOL!  For the size, the bag is lightweight, holds a lot and is so pretty!

Now I'm thinking about ordering another color.  But which color to choose???

ETA:  Posting from my phone yesterday was crazy!  Kept getting errors, but the post would be there anyway.  Sorry for any duplicate posts.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen*:  I checked the QVC product info and the Florentine Buckley weighs 2 lbs 9 oz.  I think it's a heavy bag. (I have the Buckley). The Florentine Chelsea is 2 lbs 8 oz,  and I think that's heavy too.  You can check to see if they have any of the Santorini drawstring still on Q to see if you can find the weight in the description.  QVC is the only site that gives the weight of bags.  It's not always accurate (there have been typos that are obvious),  but it's the best info there is. 


 BTW,  I'm very sensitive to the weight of handbags,  I think PCAN is made of much stronger stuff than I am.  

  The perception of the weight of a handbag is very personal.  It can also depend upon on how the weight is distributed in the bag, the width of the shoulder strap,  and also whether you carry the bag in your hand, on your shoulder, or cross body.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ms Grey Saffiano Zip Zip continues to be the BOTD.  Actually,  I haven't switched out yet. Happy Sunday ladies



Looking good! I love your grey zip zip!  I know how you feel about loving to carry her. I've been carrying my croco zip zip since she arrived June 18th! I packed a couple of bags in case I wanted to switch, but that hasn't happened yet. I'm loving  the zip zip style! 

Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085308
> 
> 
> Bitsy bag in saffiano in sea foam !



Beautiful sea foam! And it's perfect with your OOTD, especially your shoes! And it's a great size for walking around with the kids. I watched a "What's in my Bitsy Bag" video on YouTube, and it holds more than it looks like it would. 

I hope you and the family had fun!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've loaded up my turquoise Saffiano zip zip for tomorrow.  I'm going to the dentist and wanted something that wouldn't have an issue if it got a little water on it or had to sit in the corner.


----------



## tristaeliseh

For church today, I carried this great drawstring bag. Love how spacious it is! I've been carrying so much Coach lately that watching D&B on QVC yesterday inspired me to switch out and carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've loaded up my turquoise Saffiano zip zip for tomorrow.  I'm going to the dentist and wanted something that wouldn't have an issue if it got a little water on it or had to sit in the corner.



Hi LJ! 

Good choice for the dentist!  And it's so pretty to look! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> For church today, I carried this great drawstring bag. Love how spacious it is! I've been carrying so much Coach lately that watching D&B on QVC yesterday inspired me to switch out and carry.



Hi T!

Nice bag! It looks like it holds a lot.  

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


----------



## tristaeliseh

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


That food + that bag = YUM


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> That food + that bag = YUM



Thanks T! !


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


What a wonderful morning you had....I love Cinnabon and it has been too long since I have had one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> What a wonderful morning you had....I love Cinnabon and it has been too long since I have had one!



Hi KC!

Thanks!  It had been a long time since I had Cinnabon too.  It was as good as I remembered! This was the first time I bought a minibon and it was the last time!  I'm going big next time!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> For church today, I carried this great drawstring bag. Love how spacious it is! I've been carrying so much Coach lately that watching D&B on QVC yesterday inspired me to switch out and carry.


That is a great bag! The shoulder strap and leather and print are so nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


Great picture and pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

_purseaddict_ said:


> Why do I keep having problem to post? [emoji15]


I love that color and the photo is so nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Great picture and pretty bag!



Hi TM!  

Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ms Grey Saffiano Zip Zip continues to be the BOTD.  Actually,  I haven't switched out yet. Happy Sunday ladies


Happy Sunday. Pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.:smile1



I love carrying one of my red bags with a black and white outfit. Flo looks great with your OOTD!

Enjoy lunch!


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blazen*:  I checked the QVC product info and the Florentine Buckley weighs 2 lbs 9 oz.  I think it's a heavy bag. (I have the Buckley). The Florentine Chelsea is 2 lbs 8 oz,  and I think that's heavy too.  You can check to see if they have any of the Santorini drawstring still on Q to see if you can find the weight in the description.  QVC is the only site that gives the weight of bags.  It's not always accurate (there have been typos that are obvious),  but it's the best info there is.
> 
> 
> BTW,  I'm very sensitive to the weight of handbags,  I think PCAN is made of much stronger stuff than I am.
> 
> The perception of the weight of a handbag is very personal.  It can also depend upon on how the weight is distributed in the bag, the width of the shoulder strap,  and also whether you carry the bag in your hand, on your shoulder, or cross body.


Thank you!
One day I shall nab myself a Buckley!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've loaded up my turquoise Saffiano zip zip for tomorrow.  I'm going to the dentist and wanted something that wouldn't have an issue if it got a little water on it or had to sit in the corner.



Enjoy your zip zip tomorrow.  Such a happy color!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Thank you!
> One day I shall nab myself a Buckley!!


I love Buckley. I have my two and would love some new colors if they get any new ones.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!



OMG, your picture is full of some of my favorite things!  LOVE pretzels, coffee, cinnamon buns and bags!  We could park ourselves in a food court and eat and people watch.....LOL!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


YUM! The food looks good too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> OMG, your picture is full of some of my favorite things!  LOVE pretzels, coffee, cinnamon buns and bags!  We could park ourselves in a food court and eat and people watch.....LOL!



 Thanks Cate! People watching in a food court is my idea of a great afternoon!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Took my oldest granddaughter with me to Costco this morning.  On the way home we stopped at the mall for Auntie Anne's for her and Starbucks for me.  But Cinnabon was across from Auntie Anne's and it was too hard for me to resist!


Yay!  Lovely coffee pic.  Hope you had a great day!


Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.



Love red flo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> YUM! The food looks good too!



 Thanks TMP!
The food was good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Yay!  Lovely coffee pic.  Hope you had a great day!



Hi Rosie!

Thanks! I'm having a great day and I hope you are too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.


Love this bag in Red!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.


Red and black (or blue?) gorgeous!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  both the handbag and the cinnabon are drool worthy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  both the handbag and the cinnabon are drool worthy.




Hi LJ!

Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Looking good! I love your grey zip zip!  I know how you feel about loving to carry her. I've been carrying my croco zip zip since she arrived June 18th! I packed a couple of bags in case I wanted to switch, but that hasn't happened yet. I'm loving  the zip zip style!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too!



I am really surprised at how much I am enjoying carrying a satchel. Most of my recent purchases have been satchels and I have always preferred a shoulder bag in the past. 

This means you have been in your zip zip 6-7weeks--whoa! Pretty much a record around here.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Happy Sunday. Pretty bag.





Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.



Thank you and you look great!


----------



## MrsKC

This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  looking good.  You are right about the elephant color.  In the fluorescent store lighting it looks like a shade of brown.  In your picture it looks like a beautiful grey.


----------



## Bobetta

tristaeliseh said:


> For church today, I carried this great drawstring bag. Love how spacious it is! I've been carrying so much Coach lately that watching D&B on QVC yesterday inspired me to switch out and carry.



Love this bag!


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat for lunch today. I took my red flo.



This red Flo is fierce and adorable. Lol. And love it with your outfit.


----------



## Bobetta

My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I am really surprised at how much I am enjoying carrying a satchel. Most of my recent purchases have been satchels and I have always preferred a shoulder bag in the past.
> 
> This means you have been in your zip zip 6-7weeks--whoa! Pretty much a record around here.



Mornin' KC!

Totes/Shoppers were my preference until I bought the Dooney TSV satchel in 2010.  I wasn't sure if I would like carrying a satchel and it turned out I loved carrying them.  Totes/Shoppers were still my first choice but I started adding more satchels to my collection.  If I had to choose a favorite style right now it would be satchels (wiith apologies to my Avatar, Colette)! 

  6-7 weeks carrying the same bag may be a record on the Dooney forum!  When I quit working to help my daughter with my grandchildren my handbag shopping dropped a lot.  The croco zip zip is only my sixth purchase in 15 months.  The first 2-3 bags were impulse purchases from my old habit, but I've learned to buy bags I know I'll carry.  If I stick to my bag requirements I'll carry it longer, and I'll be able to rotate through my current collection whenever I'm finally ready to change bags.  The hardest part is being tempted by a great sales price on a bag I like but probably won't carry that much. I used to justify not carrying it much because I was saving 60-70% at the outlet. But I can't afford "closet' bags.  That's why I love the forum because I can come here and stare at all the bags I'd normally be staring at in my closet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday




She's beautiful!  Enjoy her maiden voyage! 

Have a good Monday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.



Hi B! 

Staycations are wonderful, especially if you were able to rest and relax!  I hope yours was!


Flo is beautiful! I love her with your shoes!

Have a good Monday!


----------



## JennyErin

MrsKC said:


> This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday


 
What a gorgeous bag! I love the Elephant color, she looks beautiful on you!




Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


 
Beautiful Flo! Love your dress too, the colors compliment each other so well!


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> Totes/Shoppers were my preference until I bought the Dooney TSV satchel in 2010.  I wasn't sure if I would like carrying a satchel and it turned out I loved carrying them.  Totes/Shoppers were still my first choice but I started adding more satchels to my collection.  If I had to choose a favorite style right now it would be satchels (wiith apologies to my Avatar, Colette)!
> 
> 6-7 weeks carrying the same bag may be a record on the Dooney forum!  When I quit working to help my daughter with my grandchildren my handbag shopping dropped a lot.  The croco zip zip is only my sixth purchase in 15 months.  The first 2-3 bags were impulse purchases from my old habit, but I've learned to buy bags I know I'll carry.  If I stick to my bag requirements I'll carry it longer, and I'll be able to rotate through my current collection whenever I'm finally ready to change bags.  The hardest part is being tempted by a great sales price on a bag I like but probably won't carry that much. I used to justify not carrying it much because I was saving 60-70% at the outlet. But I can't afford "closet' bags.  That's why I love the forum because I can come here and stare at all the bags I'd normally be staring at in my closet.


Closet bags.


----------



## Class_Act

Selling my Dooney on Poshmark if anyone wants it. I just have it in the dustbag hanging in my closet. I never get a chance to use it. PM me


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


Nice satchel and color, the large one? I have five smalls, what a great satchel. I never get tired of collecting them.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday


A pretty bag and nice color too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


Nice elephant color! Mrs. C! Like the shape of the bag too! Really pretty!




That taupe flo looks so pretty with that color dress! Nice!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.




Love your entire outfit!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  looking good.  You are right about the elephant color.  In the fluorescent store lighting it looks like a shade of brown.  In your picture it looks like a beautiful grey.


Thank you LJ, these colors are so difficult to capture.....that's ok--she is gorg regardless!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> Totes/Shoppers were my preference until I bought the Dooney TSV satchel in 2010.  I wasn't sure if I would like carrying a satchel and it turned out I loved carrying them.  Totes/Shoppers were still my first choice but I started adding more satchels to my collection.  If I had to choose a favorite style right now it would be satchels (wiith apologies to my Avatar, Colette)!
> 
> 6-7 weeks carrying the same bag may be a record on the Dooney forum!  When I quit working to help my daughter with my grandchildren my handbag shopping dropped a lot.  The croco zip zip is only my sixth purchase in 15 months.  The first 2-3 bags were impulse purchases from my old habit, but I've learned to buy bags I know I'll carry.  If I stick to my bag requirements I'll carry it longer, and I'll be able to rotate through my current collection whenever I'm finally ready to change bags.  The hardest part is being tempted by a great sales price on a bag I like but probably won't carry that much. I used to justify not carrying it much because I was saving 60-70% at the outlet. But I can't afford "closet' bags.  That's why I love the forum because I can come here and stare at all the bags I'd normally be staring at in my closet.


Sixth purchase in 15 months is a record for a purse forum'er! You rock . I agree it is nice to look at all the bags here to see which one will really work for you. Plus, so busy with the grandkids --who has time for handbags?
Honestly, when I go to spend the day with my grandson, I load up my Vera Bradley and put on my work out clothes. I will be on the floor with him (almost 7 months old), getting spit up on, and picking up dog hair. Nope, nope, not a Dooney kind of day. But there is no day better than a day with the grand baby


----------



## MrsKC

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


Gorgeous bag and outfit!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  Enjoy her maiden voyage!
> 
> Have a good Monday!





JennyErin said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love the Elephant color, she looks beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Flo! Love your dress too, the colors compliment each other so well!





Trudysmom said:


> A pretty bag and nice color too.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice elephant color! Mrs. C! Like the shape of the bag too! Really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taupe flo looks so pretty with that color dress! Nice!



Thank you ladies, I wouldn't mind having another bag in this silhouette.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


Pretty lady, pretty purse...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> *Sixth purchase in 15 months is a record for a purse forum'er! You rock .* I agree it is nice to look at all the bags here to see which one will really work for you. Plus, so busy with the grandkids --who has time for handbags?
> *Honestly, when I go to spend the day with my grandson, I load up my Vera Bradley and put on my work out clothes. *I will be on the floor with him (almost 7 months old), getting spit up on, and picking up dog hair. Nope, nope, not a Dooney kind of day. But there is no day better than a day with the grand baby



  Thanks KC!  But just for full disclosure, I thought about my purchases again after I posted and remembered an Outlet MK bag, and an ebay MK bag both purchased last summer.  So the number is 8, but I'm sure that's still pretty low by forum standards. 

I can completely relate to the work out clothes and Vera Bradley when you're with your grandson. Whenever I see one of my grandchildren with a cup, or food I immediately look to see how close my bag is to them!


----------



## vanhornink

MrsKC said:


> This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday



OMG love this bag, the shape, color everything


----------



## Live It Up

Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.


love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

vanhornink said:


> OMG love this bag, the shape, color everything



Thank you 



Live It Up said:


> Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.



I love Elephant!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> This is the first day out for my pebbled satchel in Elephant.  It is very hard to capture the true color. ...especially since it is overcast. Happy Monday


Very pretty!  I love the whole ensemble!




Bobetta said:


> My Dooney of choice lately. I took mod shots two weeks ago and never had a chance to post. I will later.  But today I'm back to work from my "staycation" and staying with my Taupe Regular-Sized Flo. I'll post the other pics in the mod thread. It's been awhile. Lol.


Ahhhh, love your Taupe Flo!  



Live It Up said:


> Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.


Love this in the Elephant!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU*:  love your satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.


Beautiful bag , great photo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> Pebble leather domed satchel in elephant.


So pretty! love that color with the contrasting trim! So nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip! 
View attachment 3088873

View attachment 3088874

View attachment 3088876


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip!
> View attachment 3088873
> 
> View attachment 3088874
> 
> View attachment 3088876




Love her, she is on my "acquisition list" .


----------



## MrsKC

Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.


Love the tassels on the tote. So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip!
> View attachment 3088873
> 
> View attachment 3088874
> 
> View attachment 3088876


 
Love Ms. Zip Zip with the bear fob!


Where did you find the hooks for the fobs? I have only found silver ones and I'd like to have gold ones for my gold tone fobs.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.




Love her! Looks so soft!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip!
> View attachment 3088873
> 
> View attachment 3088874
> 
> View attachment 3088876


Pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip!
> View attachment 3088873
> 
> View attachment 3088874
> 
> View attachment 3088876



Mornin NAC! 

I love your daily Road Dawgs!  And I really love your zip zip satchel! 

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.



WHOOOO! REDDDDD! Love your Davis tote, it's a great workhorse bag!

Have a great day!


----------



## lovethatduck

Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue



Hi LTD!

I love your yellow Siena Serena! What a great place to display it!


----------



## Trudysmom

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue


Lovely bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

What a beautiful pop of color, they'll see you coming for sure!!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LTD!
> 
> I love your yellow Siena Serena! What a great place to display it!



Thank you! I picked it up yesterday on clearance at my local Las Vegas outlet.  

It is so pretty, and ridicously priced!  It is only my 3rd DB bag this year. I'm on a very strict DB plan this year and this drawstring is worth falling off the austerity wagon. I am a big fan of drawstrings, and this one is beautiful.  So glad I was there for it at  just the right time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you! I picked it up yesterday on clearance at my local Las Vegas outlet.
> 
> It is so pretty, and ridicously priced!  It is only my 3rd DB bag this year. I'm on a very strict DB plan this year and this drawstring is worth falling off the austerity wagon. I am a big fan of drawstrings, and this one is beautiful.  So glad I was there for it at  just the right time.




Serena was worth falling off the wagon for! (This is why we would not make good Sponsors for "Shopaholics Anonymous"! ) 

I'm in Vegas now for the Summer! We're heading back to Oakland next week.  I've been to the LV Outlet twice since I've been here.  The first time I took my grandkids so we spent more time in the Food Court than walking the mall.  The second time I went despite fighting a bad headache and I didn't get as far as Kate Spade before I turned around and went back to the car.  I'm hoping to get back before we leave, but if not, fortunately Livermore is near me in Oakland and I'll go there for the Labor Day Weekend Sales.

Congrats on getting Serena at a great price!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue


 

Love your yellow DS!
I just got her smaller sister (the medium one) in Hot Pink/Kelly green and I love it! It will be so easy care!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Serena was worth falling off the wagon for! (This is why we would not make good Sponsors for "Shopaholics Anonymous"! )
> 
> I'm in Vegas now for the Summer! We're heading back to Oakland next week.  I've been to the LV Outlet twice since I've been here.  The first time I took my grandkids so we spent more time in the Food Court than walking the mall.  The second time I went despite fighting a bad headache and I didn't get as far as Kate Spade before I turned around and went back to the car.  I'm hoping to get back before we leave, but if not, fortunately Livermore is near me in Oakland and I'll go there for the Labor Day Weekend Sales.
> 
> Congrats on getting Serena at a great price!



Broke out in a smile reading you're in Vegas for the summer--I spent the summer in San Pablo, CA last year with my son and 20-year old grandson. Went out to Livermore twice.  Brought home 9  new Dooneys--now you know why I'm on the wagon.

Hope you get to go to the LV outlet before going home. Maybe even visit the retail store at theVenetian. 

,


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag.



Thank you!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Love your yellow DS!
> I just got her smaller sister (the medium one) in Hot Pink/Kelly green and I love it! It will be so easy care!



Thanks!

I saw the small Kelly green, it's so vibrant! If they had had a large one, I might have had to get it, too.

So pretty,


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Broke out in a smile reading you're in Vegas for the summer--I spent the summer in San Pablo, CA last year with my son and 20-year old grandson. Went out to Livermore twice.  Brought home 9  new Dooneys--now you know why I'm on the wagon.
> 
> Hope you get to go to the LV outlet before going home. Maybe even visit the retail store at theVenetian.
> 
> ,



Nine Dooneys! That's a great haul for a vacation! Sounds like it was a fun Summer!

There's a retail Dooney store in the Venetian??? We parked in the Venetian parking lot and walked through the casino to go to White Castle.  I had no idea!  I knew we should have walked through the shopping area! I would love to make it there before we leave.  I've never been this close to a retail store. I just want to see it if nothing else.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> What a beautiful pop of color, they'll see you coming for sure!!



Thanks!  

It's a huge dose of happy:


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Nine Dooneys! That's a great haul for a vacation! Sounds like it was a fun Summer!
> 
> There's a retail Dooney store in the Venetian??? We parked in the Venetian parking lot and walked through the casino to go to White Castle.  I had no idea!  I knew we should have walked through the shopping area! I would love to make it there before we leave.  I've never been this close to a retail store. I just want to see it if nothing else.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Second floor, get thee there!

Sannibels on clearance, daffodils are 50% off plus 20% off (domed satchel, shopper, wristlet) in black, white, purple


----------



## tristaeliseh

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue


I've never owned a yellow bag, so rare to find a good one and that is a GREAT one! Just love the color.


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> Second floor, get thee there!
> 
> Sannibels on clearance, daffodils are 50% off plus 20% off (domed satchel, shopper, wristlet) in black, white, purple



Shoot!   I've just enabled myself into a trip down there.  Been fighting the urge. I'm going to take a peek, and pray  I don't get run over by that darned austerity wagon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Second floor, get thee there!
> 
> Sannibels on clearance, daffodils are 50% off plus 20% off (domed satchel, shopper, wristlet) in black, white, purple



I just called them!   Jocelyn said their hours are 10am -11pm during the week and 10am-midnight on the weekends!  

I'll be there this week!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Shoot!   I've just enabled myself into a trip down there.  Been fighting the urge. I'm going to take a peek, and pray  I don't get run over by that darned austerity wagon.



  Don't worry, I'll distract the wagon.  It's been parked next to us since I arrived! 

Keep us posted if you go!


----------



## lovethatduck

tristaeliseh said:


> I've never owned a yellow bag, so rare to find a good one and that is a GREAT one! Just love the color.


T
Thanks! It was a vision to behold--at the clearance corner.

Looking back, I'm surprised how nonchalant I was seeing it there.  It's only because I hoped to come and go without breaking my austerity ban.  It's silly, of course. But I done it on the last visit. 

I'm pretty darn excited to have her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.




Gorgeous workhorse!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms. Zip Zip with the bear fob!
> 
> 
> Where did you find the hooks for the fobs? I have only found silver ones and I'd like to have gold ones for my gold tone fobs.




I ordered them on Amazon. It was a pack with a few different colors. I'll try to remember to look it up on Amazon later tonight.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Hump Day Greetings from Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip!
> View attachment 3088873
> 
> View attachment 3088874
> 
> View attachment 3088876


Love your bag and fob!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Need a bit of a workhorse today.  Red pebbled Davis Tassel Tote.


Love the tassel tote! What a pretty color too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena in yellow/royal blue


Love the style and pop of color! Enjoy!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carried this little number today since it was rainy and cold as... well, it was chilly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday-EVE!

I joked with my DH that I was going to the "Mother Ship", then I told him I don't think the Dooney and Bourke store in the Venetian is their Flagship store. But the SA, Michelle, told me it is the Flagship store. So I did go to the Mother Ship! Michelle was wonderful and let me take lots of pics! I hope I'm spelling her name correctly because I showed her the forum on my phone and invited her to check in later to see the pictures. I'm sipping a cappuccino in Espressamente now, praying that at least 2 or 3 of my pictures will upload until I get home.  This shopping center is beautiful! I could stay here all day and just enjoy the scenery, eat, and people watch. 
I'm using my red patent wristlet as my wallet now. The Kate Spade credit card holder fits inside for my ID and cards. More pics to follow later!

Haha! Once again I failed attaching pictures with the app!  I'll attach pics later when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I have to try one more time!

ETA: Success! More pics later!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I have to try one more time!
> 
> ETA: Success! More pics later!




Hey GF!
Sounds like an awesome day! I wish I could be there with you! 
Love your wristlet!


I see a familiar lady! Hey Ms Zip Zip, for a second I thought you were for sale! Until I saw your fob! gotcha! You sneaky one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Sounds like an awesome day! I wish I could be there with you!
> Love your wristlet!
> 
> 
> I see a familiar lady! Hey Ms Zip Zip, for a second I thought you were for sale! Until I saw your fob! gotcha! You sneaky one!



Hey MB! 

I wish you were here too! We'd have a blast!  Thanks! The wristlet is working well as a wallet. 

 Miss Croco wanted to take a picture with her zip zip cousins.  I asked Michelle if I could put her in the picture. (I left out the part about Miss Croco wanting the pic because I didn't want security called! )


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE!
> 
> I joked with my DH that I was going to the "Mother Ship", then I told him I don't think the Dooney and Bourke store in the Venetian is their Flagship store. But the SA, Michelle, told me it is the Flagship store. So I did go to the Mother Ship! Michelle was wonderful and let me take lots of pics! I hope I'm spelling her name correctly because I showed her the forum on my phone and invited her to check in later to see the pictures. I'm sipping a cappuccino in Espressamente now, praying that at least 2 or 3 of my pictures will upload until I get home.  This shopping center is beautiful! I could stay here all day and just enjoy the scenery, eat, and people watch.
> I'm using my red patent wristlet as my wallet now. The Kate Spade credit card holder fits inside for my ID and cards. More pics to follow later!
> 
> Haha! Once again I failed attaching pictures with the app!  I'll attach pics later when I'm on my laptop.



Yay!

Waiting for more purse shots!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Yay!
> 
> Waiting for more purse shots!



Hi LTD!

Thanks so much for letting me know Dooney and Bourke was here! I didn't buy anything but it was so worth the trip! 

I'll have more pics soon!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> Carried this little number today since it was rainy and cold as... well, it was chilly.


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I have to try one more time!
> 
> ETA: Success! More pics later!


Very pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

Went to lunch with hubby and then errands.


----------



## Nebo

White/ black trim Chelsea.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> White/ black trim Chelsea.


Nice match to the dress Nebo. Great color combo....one of my faves.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Our Internet is messing up again. I'm back on the app on my phone. The first picture is a new collection of American made bags.  The brown/tan satchel is glove leather and it feels so soft! I saw a blue suede drawstring bag (2nd pic) and it's a beautiful blue. Not too dark. You can tell it's blue at a distance.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> White/ black trim Chelsea.


Very pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I also saw the Sutton satchel in red and blue! (First picture. )


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> I have to try one more time!
> 
> ETA: Success! More pics later!


There you go again, posting treats and purses, love it!  I made a brief stop at that store in June.  It was late and I was so tired of all the walking that Vegas requires when you are only there for a few days!  I wish I had more time to explore those grand canal shops, maybe next time!


----------



## CatePNW

GREAT pics, RuedeNesle!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> There you go again, posting treats and purses, love it!  I made a brief stop at that store in June.  It was late and I was so tired of all the walking that Vegas requires when you are only there for a few days!  I wish I had more time to explore those grand canal shops, maybe next time!




Hi Cate!

Girl!!!! It is a LOT of walking! And don't get lost!  But it's beautiful, isn't it?  I would love to go back before we leave but there are still some things on the grandchildren's to-do list we haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> GREAT pics, RuedeNesle!



Thanks Cate!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Went to lunch with hubby and then errands.





Nebo said:


> White/ black trim Chelsea.



Hi TM and Nebo!

I love your bags and your OOTD!  Enjoy lunch and the day!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Our Internet is messing up again. I'm back on the app on my phone. The first picture is a new collection of American made bags.  The brown/tan satchel is glove leather and it feels so soft! I saw a blue suede drawstring bag (2nd pic) and it's a beautiful blue. Not too dark. You can tell it's blue at a distance.


Great Pics RN! It is such a pretty store. It has been a long time since I was there last. I do love the Venetian and Palazzo. Stayed many times for work related trips. Such a fun place and you are correct...the amount of walking is like no other place. I remember is took me 15-20 minutes just to walk to my room. I also remember getting blisters after a day of walking in Vegas. And yet, I would go again. Such an interesting place to go and shop and people watch. More sights (human included) than you can imagine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags!



It was so much fun walking through the store looking at all those beauties!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I also saw the Sutton satchel in red and blue! (First picture. )


I love to see the satchels.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> White/ black trim Chelsea.


Nice bag and photo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Great Pics RN! It is such a pretty store. It has been a long time since I was there last. I do love the Venetian and Palazzo. Stayed many times for work related trips. Such a fun place and you are correct...the amount of walking is like no other place. I remember is took me 15-20 minutes just to walk to my room. I also remember getting blisters after a day of walking in Vegas. And yet, I would go again. Such an interesting place to go and shop and people watch. More sights (human included) than you can imagine.



Hi YD!

The biggest gamble in Vegas is how long you can walk before your legs and feet give out.   15-20 minutes is a long time to walk to your room!

And you're right about the sights.  At first you're taking so many pics just out of awe or shock, and after a while your senses are so overloaded you don't see things anymore!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I love to see the satchels.



Me too! I love satchels!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Our Internet is messing up again. I'm back on the app on my phone. The first picture is a new collection of American made bags.  The brown/tan satchel is glove leather and it feels so soft! I saw a blue suede drawstring bag (2nd pic) and it's a beautiful blue. Not too dark. You can tell it's blue at a distance.


I  love  those satchel key fobs.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

duplicate post


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I loved those satchel charms too, and I would loved to have felt those new leather satchels!!  Glad you had a great time, must have been great to see them all in real life!!
Thanks for posting the pictures!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> I loved those satchel charms too, and I would loved to have felt those new leather satchels!!  Glad you had a great time, must have been great to see them all in real life!!
> Thanks for posting the pictures!!




Hi HG!

The satchel charms were so cute!  And I wish you could have felt the glove leather too!  It's thick and soft.  I had a B Makowsky bag. It was soft but the leather was thin. This is not thin leather.

You're welcome!  It was fun taking pics and Michelle was very nice and fun to talk to!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> Carried this little number today since it was rainy and cold as... well, it was chilly.



Hi T!

I love the AWL for rainy days.  But it's so beautiful it looks good in any weather!

Stay warm and dry if you can!


----------



## _purseaddict_

RuedeNesle said:


> I also saw the Sutton satchel in red and blue! (First picture. )




I cannot stop looking at all bags you shown in photos. Thank you all photos! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Went to lunch with hubby and then errands.


Very pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

Nebo said:


> White/ black trim Chelsea.


Classy! I love the Chelsea shopper.


----------



## Live It Up

Thank you all for the nice comments about my pebble leather domed satchel in the elephant color. Internet woes kept me from responding quicker. But I'm back and enjoying looking at everyone's beautiful bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

_purseaddict_ said:


> I cannot stop looking at all bags you shown in photos. Thank you all photos! [emoji173]&#65039;



Hi PA!

You're welcome! It was fun!  If I win a jackpot I'll go back when Michelle is there and buy a bag or two!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Great pics RN! Im drooling over here!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Great pics RN! Im drooling over here!!



Thanks TMP! 

Good luck this weekend at your son's orientation! Safe travels!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TMP!
> 
> Good luck this weekend at your son's orientation! Safe travels!


Thanks RN, We already went to orientation this week. Hes going to a local school,were  just going away for a relaxing weekend. Gonna try and relax , while my bag is home on the porch, probably coming tomorrow ! Gonna have to ask my friend and neighbor to bring it to her house ! Lol...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN, We already went to orientation this week. Hes going to a local school,were  just going away for a relaxing weekend. Gonna try and relax , while my bag is home on the porch, probably coming tomorrow ! Gonna have to ask my friend and neighbor to bring it to her house ! Lol...



Even better!  Have a relaxing weekend!  If your bag is delivered tomorrow she'll be chillin' with your friend until you return!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Even better!  Have a relaxing weekend!  If your bag is delivered tomorrow she'll be chillin' with your friend until you return!


Yes! True! Just wanted to see that blue already! Lol...then I'll have to decide which one to keep! Not gonna think about it anymore this weekend! Yeah right! I think Dooney is on again on QVC this weekend, might have to watch, if I'm around a TV...lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes! True! Just wanted to see that blue already! Lol...then I'll have to decide which one to keep! *Not gonna think about it anymore this weekend! Yeah right! *I think Dooney is on again on QVC this weekend, might have to watch, if I'm around a TV...lol



 I know that feeling well! I time my deliveries to arrive at my sister's apartment in  SF around the weekends I'll be there.  (We have a secured gate so it's hit or miss with UPS) If it arrives early in the week it seems like Friday takes forever to get here! And if the EDD is a  Friday, I'm worried it will be delayed and won't arrive before I head back to Oakland!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing today for this lovely lady. Headed to the grocery store and other errands.
View attachment 3092874

View attachment 3092875


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  of all my Dooney handbags,  this satchel shape is one of my very favorite and most wearable.  I love the floral pattern and colors on your satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for this lovely lady. Headed to the grocery store and other errands.
> View attachment 3092874
> 
> View attachment 3092875



Hi NAC!

This bag makes grocery shopping and errands fun! Just looking at her makes me smile! 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for this lovely lady. Headed to the grocery store and other errands.
> View attachment 3092874
> 
> View attachment 3092875


Boy, I really do love that one, for a non leather it's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for this lovely lady. Headed to the grocery store and other errands.
> View attachment 3092874
> 
> View attachment 3092875


Soo pretty!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this Triple Zip crossbody today for church. It definitely challenged me to just take necessities for the few hours gone but I do love being hands free . Just found this bag yesterday at Goodwill so I broke it in today.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for this lovely lady. Headed to the grocery store and other errands.
> View attachment 3092874
> 
> View attachment 3092875


A very lovely bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this Triple Zip crossbody today for church. It definitely challenged me to just take necessities for the few hours gone but I do love being hands free . Just found this bag yesterday at Goodwill so I broke it in today.


A  pretty bag!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> A  pretty bag!


It really is. I just find it funny that I complained a while ago about not having an all black Dooney bag and the world gave me two!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.


Ooooo, look how pretty! Love the whole ensemble.


----------



## lovethatduck

> Originally Posted by Trudysmom
> I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...psihzhtzuc.jpg





YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, look how pretty! Love the whole ensemble.



Ditto!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM"*  you are always so well put together.   Love your new celadon bag.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.


Love that new color


----------



## Thatsmypurse

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this Triple Zip crossbody today for church. It definitely challenged me to just take necessities for the few hours gone but I do love being hands free . Just found this bag yesterday at Goodwill so I broke it in today.


Nice find! Ilove a nice cross body bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.


Lovely bag, outfit and smile!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yes it is lovely!!  Like your top too....


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Ladies,  I have been MIA for a week or so.....classes started, so this is a busy time. I see so many beautiful bags and SLGs from everyone. 
I think the name of this bag is the croco tassel tote. Have a great day .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovely!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  great croco handbag.  I think you are right about the name.  I have it in burnt orange.  Time to find it again and give it some love this fall.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  I have been MIA for a week or so.....classes started, so this is a busy time. I see so many beautiful bags and SLGs from everyone.
> I think the name of this bag is the croco tassel tote. Have a great day .


Very pretty!


----------



## joce01

Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] she's gorgeous !!


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha


That is a beautiful bag and color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  I have been MIA for a week or so.....classes started, so this is a busy time. I see so many beautiful bags and SLGs from everyone.
> I think the name of this bag is the croco tassel tote. Have a great day .



Hi KC! 

Every time I see this croco tote I think about how I stared her down at the Dooney outlet a couple of years ago when she was there.  I loved how the grey had a purple hue but I went with another bag. (Something red, I'm sure.)  It doesn't fit my needs now, but whenever I go back to work I may have to check ebay for one.

Good luck with the new school year! We know you're busy now and if we don't hear from you, you're still looking at the beautiful bags when you have a chance.  Post whenever you can!


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha



Hi J!

She's beautiful!  I'm glad she's out from hiding.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha


Glad your crimson clayton is having her day in the sun, she's beautiful, so smooth!


----------



## joce01

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] she's gorgeous !!





Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful bag and color!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi J!
> 
> She's beautiful!  I'm glad she's out from hiding.
> 
> Good luck with your move!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Glad your crimson clayton is having her day in the sun, she's beautiful, so smooth!



Thanks ladies! I forgot she's heavy, but I love her so much.


----------



## Vicmarie

A
	

		
			
		

		
	




After Zumba today !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095130
> 
> 
> After Zumba today !


Nice tote!


----------



## Live It Up

Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095130
> 
> 
> After Zumba today !



I love the bag and all the Dooney accessories!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.



She's a beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


Handsome bag, she looks huge!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


I have a Gray, such a great color. Great photo!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


Love the grey!!!
You must have a petite stature, because that bag does NOT look large on me!!  (6'4" hah!)


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Handsome bag, she looks huge!!



Thanks. She really doesn't look huge when I'm carrying her. Hmmm...



Trudysmom said:


> I have a Gray, such a great color. Great photo!







BlazenHsss said:


> Love the grey!!!
> You must have a petite stature, because that bag does NOT look large on me!!  (6'4" hah!)



You've got a full foot on me!  I'm 5'4" and 100 lbs. I don't think the small flo looks to big for me. Must've been something with the angle when the picture was taken.  I do love the soft, smooth feel of the florentine leather.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. She really doesn't look huge when I'm carrying her. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a full foot on me!  I'm 5'4" and 100 lbs. I don't think the small flo looks to big for me. Must've been something with the angle when the picture was taken.  I do love the soft, smooth feel of the florentine leather.


Oh no, is not too big for you at all!!! It's perfect!
Just that's what I look like.....but I have to be carrying the large. LOL
Your grey is so smooth, you really got a great one!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Newest addition.....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love it!!  Is that lavender?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My apologies for the recent drive by postings, LOL it's been crazy busy at work and at home so about all I can manage is to pop in and post real quick. I hope to catch up soon. 

Here is Oyster Zip Zip on the morning commute.
View attachment 3095693


----------



## RozEnix

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha


Love that color. Did Dooney discontinue crimson? Seems like that color is hard to find, at least on DB site


----------



## gatorgirl07

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love it!!  Is that lavender?



Yes, she is lavender.  I am really surprised with the color.  I really like it


----------



## gatorgirl07

In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......


----------



## jeep317

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......



Omg beautiful!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

jeep317 said:


> Omg beautiful!!!!



Thanx


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the recent drive by postings, LOL it's been crazy busy at work and at home so about all I can manage is to pop in and post real quick. I hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Here is Oyster Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3095693


The bag is so lovely. The Coach key fob is adorable!


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Newest addition.....


That drawstring is so pretty! I love drawstrings.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......


Yes, gorgeous!!

Oyster zip zip is lovely too!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......




OMG, she's gorgeous! I want this color!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


 Love it! So classy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My apologies for the recent drive by postings, LOL it's been crazy busy at work and at home so about all I can manage is to pop in and post real quick. I hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Here is Oyster Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3095693


 
She's so pretty and love the fob!


----------



## lovethatduck

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.



Still pining for this bag--&#128149;


----------



## Neener1991

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......



Very pretty  .


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my Siena Serena in pink all this week. I just switched out of her today but thought I should post a pic anyway. I love this bag, it's getting softer with use.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Siena Serena in pink all this week. I just switched out of her today but thought I should post a pic anyway. I love this bag, it's getting softer with use.


That's a great photo and bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......


Really pretty, Im not a purple girl, but Wow!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Siena Serena in pink all this week. I just switched out of her today but thought I should post a pic anyway. I love this bag, it's getting softer with use.


So pretty! Love the lining color too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


Love the Flo! nice color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......




Beautiful GG. Love this color with the trim. Very unique.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Siena Serena in pink all this week. I just switched out of her today but thought I should post a pic anyway. I love this bag, it's getting softer with use.



Great color, love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.

Fuschia Gretta getting the love today. 

View attachment 3097650

View attachment 3097651


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.
> 
> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3097650
> 
> View attachment 3097651




Happy Friday to you too!!! What a fun bag NAC!!! Beautiful for a nice sunny or dreary day. Have fun with her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  glad you are loving your new black saffiano drawstring handbag.  You are right,  there is nothing like a good black handbag,  and the saffiano leather is beautiful in black.   I also think your black and white outfit looks very sharp with the handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.
> 
> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3097650
> 
> View attachment 3097651




Love it! Such a happy color!


----------



## RozEnix

Nice drawstring Pcan. How is the Saffiano in that style? Looks great


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.
> 
> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3097650
> 
> View attachment 3097651


Really pretty, love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701




Oh GF, you really know how to pose a bag! It's gorgeous and looks awesome with your outfit! And I'm loving those shoes!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701


Glad you are liking your new bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, you really know how to pose a bag! It's gorgeous and looks awesome with your outfit! And I'm loving those shoes!




Lol. Thank you girl! I'm loving this bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Nice drawstring Pcan. How is the Saffiano in that style? Looks great




Thank you!! I'm really starting to love it, especially after carrying it today. It structured but soft if that makes any sense. I'm also starting to loooove drawstrings. So simply to carry.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701


Wow GF, 

I love how the bag works with the outfit and the peek of red adds to it. So classy. Ok, I was not in favor of buying drawstrings for myself, but you are making me want to investigate again. I also loved your Santorini and still love the look of the Buckley bag too. Hmmmm.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701


Beautiful! You're making me think I may need to go shopping! :greengrin:


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701


The red interior definitely flatters this bag.
So glad you found the Dooney love!
You look absolutely smashing with that lovely on your arm!


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.
> 
> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3097650
> 
> View attachment 3097651


That pink signature is so uplifting!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> The red interior definitely flatters this bag.
> So glad you found the Dooney love!
> You look absolutely smashing with that lovely on your arm!




Thanks girlfriend! I agree... The red interior really makes this bag. Yes, I am falling in love with her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow GF,
> 
> I love how the bag works with the outfit and the peek of red adds to it. So classy. Ok, I was not in favor of buying drawstrings for myself, but you are making me want to investigate again. I also loved your Santorini and still love the look of the Buckley bag too. Hmmmm.




Thank you girl!!! Yes, the red is what makes this bag for me. I wasn't a huge drawstring fan either but after having my Grey Santorini (sp??), I'm falling in love. I love the simplicity of them. I prefer them over hobos, hands down. I like the look of the Buckley but it's not for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Beautiful! You're making me think I may need to go shopping! :greengrin:




Lol... Yes you do!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701




Nice. Black colour with red lining inside is just like Mansur Gabriel bucket that I am crazy about. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Black saffiano drawstring and fushia gretta are both lovely;   each so different but so pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  of all my Dooney handbags,  this satchel shape is one of my very favorite and most wearable.  I love the floral pattern and colors on your satchel.


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> This bag makes grocery shopping and errands fun! Just looking at her makes me smile!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> Boy, I really do love that one, for a non leather it's just gorgeous!!!


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> Soo pretty!


 


Trudysmom said:


> A very lovely bag!


 
Thank you everyone!  My apologies for the blanket response to your kind words.  Doing a bit of catching up on what y'all have been up to.  

So many new pretties for me to look at as I drink my coffee this morning!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this Triple Zip crossbody today for church. It definitely challenged me to just take necessities for the few hours gone but I do love being hands free . Just found this bag yesterday at Goodwill so I broke it in today.


Great score!  Congrats!




Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Celadon satchel today for the first time. This color is so pretty.


I love Celadon in the pebbled leather!  this just got added to my wish list.  You look gorgeous as always TM!!  I love seeing how you pair your bag with your outfit, and I love seeing your smiling face.



MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies,  I have been MIA for a week or so.....classes started, so this is a busy time. I see so many beautiful bags and SLGs from everyone.
> I think the name of this bag is the croco tassel tote. Have a great day .


Gorgeous bag!  I love to see your mod shots - another great ensemble.



joce01 said:


> View attachment 3094878
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton came out from hiding! It's been a while since I used her. I had to take the picture trying to hide the fact my living room is moving central with boxes everywhere haha


 Gorgeous!  Love Crimson!



Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095130
> 
> 
> After Zumba today !


I love everything about this picture!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Small grey flo satchel was my choice today.


 Grey Flo looks great with your outfit.  Very pretty!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Newest addition.....


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> In the sun the color is deeper.  I don't know if you can tell by this pic.......


 
Very pretty!  I love how the color changes in different lights.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> The bag is so lovely. The Coach key fob is adorable!


Thanks!  I really liked how they went together.  I'l have to remember that.



MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty and love the fob!


 Thanks!  Me too!  I don't carry my fobs as often as I would lik.  Some bags just don't looke right with a fob.



MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Siena Serena in pink all this week. I just switched out of her today but thought I should post a pic anyway. I love this bag, it's getting softer with use.


What a fun color for the summer!  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Happy Friday to you too!!! What a fun bag NAC!!! Beautiful for a nice sunny or dreary day. Have fun with her today.


Thank you, Pcan!!  I thought this color would be perfect to end the work week.  A very LONG work week, lol.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701


Bad lighting or not, you look gorgeous.  I love the whole ensemble.  Very elegant and classy.  Love it. 



MaryBel said:


> Love it! Such a happy color!


Thanks GF!!  I love how this color is so cheerful. 



Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty, love the color!


Thanks TM!!  Even though I lean more towards blues, I do seem to have quite a few pink bags in my closet, lol.  Guess that means I like pink too.


----------



## Trudysmom

post below


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out for lunch and an errand today. I wore my blue pocket satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and an errand today. I wore my blue pocket satchel.




The perfect bag for your outfit TM. Love that shade of blue.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Just love your blue pocket satchel, do you know which shade of blue that is, is it Sky Blue?  It looks so lovely with your outfit but then you always look lovely with your matching purses!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Just love your blue pocket satchel, do you know which shade of blue that is, is it Sky Blue?  It looks so lovely with your outfit but then you always look lovely with your matching purses!!


I cannot remember the name of the color. I have another pocket satchel that is turquoise. this is true blue, maybe sky.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Just love your blue pocket satchel, do you know which shade of blue that is, is it Sky Blue?  It looks so lovely with your outfit but then you always look lovely with your matching purses!!


I tried to add this photo above.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks for that lovely picture of your 4 satchels, every time I see it  I fall in love again with this model, they are all so lovely.


----------



## MrsKC

BOTD  and OOTD.  Trying to be cognizant of what is in my purse closet  and use these lovelies.  Black croco hobo.......can't remember the actual name.  She is lovely.  One of my favorite Dooney logos on this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> BOTD  and OOTD.  Trying to be cognizant of what is in my purse closet  and use these lovelies.  Black croco hobo.......can't remember the actual name.  She is lovely.  One of my favorite Dooney logos on this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .




Lovely! Croco is beautiful in black. Don't you just love when you can shop for free in your own closet?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  nice handbag.... I have or had that handbag.  Can't remember if it's in the back of my closet or I gave it to my sister.  I'll have to do some closet shopping too.  Right now I'm concentrating on using my summer color handbags before the end of August.


----------



## Vicmarie

Sorry for the dirty mirror lol .. Dust sure came up with the flash ! 
Gonna take the mushroom Buckley out for her first spin ... Hope I love her !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Took Miss Toledo (Rogue) Satchel with me today to the get some Praise and Glory (church)...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3099805
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror lol .. Dust sure came up with the flash !
> Gonna take the mushroom Buckley out for her first spin ... Hope I love her !




Ooooh, I love it!!! That color is so unique especially against the TMoro trim and with your outfit. I hope you enjoy carrying her today. 

I'd be curious to know if how the drawstring loops through is workable for you and is it any heavier than the regular Flo.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> BOTD  and OOTD.  Trying to be cognizant of what is in my purse closet  and use these lovelies.  Black croco hobo.......can't remember the actual name.  She is lovely.  One of my favorite Dooney logos on this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .


Very pretty bag. I like that logo also.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Toledo (Rogue) Satchel with me today to the get some Praise and Glory (church)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099812
> 
> View attachment 3099811


Lovely toledo bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3099805
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror lol .. Dust sure came up with the flash !
> Gonna take the mushroom Buckley out for her first spin ... Hope I love her !


Hope your Buckley works out. If not, you can find another! Great bags! I wore my white one today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my white Buckley today. She is perfect and so soft.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and an errand today. I wore my blue pocket satchel.


So pretty TM, love the blouse too&#128159;


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely! Croco is beautiful in black. Don't you just love when you can shop for free in your own closet?


Thank you PTB, Oh yes, love shopping for free!! &#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56411;&#55357;&#56412;


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Toledo (Rogue) Satchel with me today to the get some Praise and Glory (church)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099812
> 
> View attachment 3099811


Oh I love your stanwich!! She is gorgeous. Have always wanted one but currently don't have one in my collection &#128532;


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  nice handbag.... I have or had that handbag.  Can't remember if it's in the back of my closet or I gave it to my sister.  I'll have to do some closet shopping too.  Right now I'm concentrating on using my summer color handbags before the end of August.


Yes, do some closet shopping--I image your collection is fabulous. You might have given this beauty to your sister.......I bet your sister loves being your sister. &#128091;


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3099805
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror lol .. Dust sure came up with the flash !
> Gonna take the mushroom Buckley out for her first spin ... Hope I love her !





Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley today. She is perfect and so soft.



Both of you ladies with your lovely Buckleys! &#128091;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bought Miss Nylon Smith (Khaki/Black) along with me to BINGO today. Perfect for throwing in my daubers and won't matter to much if she gets a little smoke smell while passing through the smoking section. [emoji2] Such a great throw around/dress down kinda bag. 

Hope your weekend was as wonderful as mine ladies. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Oh I love your stanwich!! She is gorgeous. Have always wanted one but currently don't have one in my collection [emoji17]




Thank you girlfriend! She's the perfect bag. It makes you feel so elegant.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just a quick pop in to share today's lovely.
> 
> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3097650
> 
> View attachment 3097651



Hi NAC! 

I hope you had a great weekend!  Gretta is a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring on her first day out... I'm loving [emoji173]&#65039; her more and more! There's nothing like a true black bag. Lighting is awful... [emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3097681
> 
> View attachment 3097701



Hi PTB!

Catching up on posts, just replied in the "Mini Reveal" thread that I hope you love this bag.  I'm happy to see you're loving her more and more.  She looks good and looks good on you!

Enjoy!

ETA: Just saw your reply to my post in the other thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and an errand today. I wore my blue pocket satchel.



I just love how you dress for errands and lunch! I gifted my red Flo pocket satchel because she was too small for my work needs. But every time I see your satchels I think how perfect she would have been for weekends and running errands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> BOTD  and OOTD.  Trying to be cognizant of what is in my purse closet  and use these lovelies.  Black croco hobo.......can't remember the actual name.  She is lovely.  One of my favorite Dooney logos on this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .



Hi KC!

She is lovely! I love her and your croco shopper/tote!  I have the same logo on my Dillen pocket satchel!

Have a great week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3099805
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror lol .. Dust sure came up with the flash !
> Gonna take the mushroom Buckley out for her first spin ... Hope I love her !



Hi V!

I know you were on the fence about this one.  She looks good!  I'll catch up on more threads to see if you posted about keeping her.  I hope she's working for you.  If not, NEXT!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Took Miss Toledo (Rogue) Satchel with me today to the get some Praise and Glory (church)...
> 
> View attachment 3099812
> 
> View attachment 3099811



Looking good!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Bought Miss Nylon Smith (Khaki/Black) along with me to BINGO today. Perfect for throwing in my daubers and won't matter to much if she gets a little smoke smell while passing through the smoking section. [emoji2] Such a great throw around/dress down kinda bag.
> 
> Hope your weekend was as wonderful as mine ladies. [emoji7]



This is another bag I gifted (to my cousin) before I moved because she couldn't convince me she deserved a spot in my closet.   Now I can think of so many reasons for keeping her!  For example, a great weekend bag when I spend two days with my sister, and a great bus bag because, like you said, she's a great throw around/dress down kinda bag!

Humm.....maybe I should Repo some of my gifted bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley today. She is perfect and so soft.



  Another beautiful OOTD!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another bag I gifted (to my cousin) before I moved because she couldn't convince me she deserved a spot in my closet.   Now I can think of so many reasons for keeping her!  For example, a great weekend bag when I spend two days with my sister, and a great bus bag because, like you said, she's a great throw around/dress down kinda bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Humm.....maybe I should Repo some of my gifted bags!




Thank you girlfriend... Lol... Yes, she's not one of my favs anymore but I always pull her out when traveling both long distance or for a day trip. She really holds a lot. I have her in Kelly Green too but I'm a little more careful with that one. 

Repo??? Lol. You might hurt.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend... Lol... Yes, she's not one of my favs anymore but I always pull her out when traveling both long distance or for a day trip. She really holds a lot. I have her in Kelly Green too but I'm a little more careful with that one.
> 
> *Repo??? Lol. You might hurt*.



  The only thing I'd get from trying to repo my bags is my feelings hurt!


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bought Miss Nylon Smith (Khaki/Black) along with me to BINGO today. Perfect for throwing in my daubers and won't matter to much if she gets a little smoke smell while passing through the smoking section. [emoji2] Such a great throw around/dress down kinda bag.
> 
> Hope your weekend was as wonderful as mine ladies. [emoji7]



Love the Nylon Smith bag. I own one in Black w/ black trim and love it too.  One of my favorite Dooneys and have to say it was your videos that convinced me I had to have one.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh, I love it!!! That color is so unique especially against the TMoro trim and with your outfit. I hope you enjoy carrying her today.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if how the drawstring loops through is workable for you and is it any heavier than the regular Flo.




I would say this bag is about as heavy as the large flo- or maybe a tad tad lighter .. But heavier than the small lol . I actually loved the straw string ! I loved being able to just reach in and grab my phone ! I loved the Buckley !


----------



## Suzwhat

My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.


----------



## Daquiri

Suzwhat said:


> My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100924



Beautiful!  Love Samba leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100924




Love it! This is one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.


----------



## MrsKC

Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.
> 
> View attachment 3101649



Looking good! ! Love that satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100924



Such beautiful leather!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100924



Planners and notebooks are my second obsession, after bags and wallets! 

Lovin' your Samba and your planner!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.
> 
> View attachment 3101649



The classic satchel is the perfect size when you're not in a big bag mood, but you still need to carry more than a few small items! And she's good looking!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .



Great  bag for a casual day of shopping! She looks good and looks like she's comfortable to carry.

This afternoon is Walmart and Costco for me!

Have a good day!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Great  bag for a casual day of shopping! She looks good and looks like she's comfortable to carry.
> 
> This afternoon is Walmart and Costco for me!
> 
> Have a good day!



Have fun at Costco! ! Go hungry and eat your way through the store--I love their samples!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Have fun at Costco! ! Go hungry and eat your way through the store--I love their samples!



 Thanks! Me too!  And if the samples don't fill me up there's always the food court!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.
> 
> View attachment 3101649


I always love that style. I have a vintage one and I wish there were new ones in more colors.

Very pretty bag. They hold a lot and are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

Daquiri said:


> Beautiful!  Love Samba leather.



Thanks. I love it too. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! This is one of my favorite color combos.



Ditto!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.
> 
> View attachment 3101649




Gorgeous!



MrsKC said:


> Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .



Love it!



RuedeNesle said:


> Planners and notebooks are my second obsession, after bags and wallets!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' your Samba and your planner!




I feel you!  Thanks for the bag and planner love!

I wish this forum had a "like" button.  I would wear that out. Haha.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Such beautiful leather!




Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Brown TMoro Classic Satchel today... Love this bag when I'm not in a big bag mood.
> 
> View attachment 3101649


Love that satchel!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .


Nice color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> My Samba drawstring with a shot of my Peanuts planner thrown in as a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100924


Love the black and brown together!


----------



## jeep317

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual today. It is Walmart day .



Love this!!! Do you remember what they call this style by any chance?


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Love this!!! Do you remember what they call this style by any chance?



Thank you.  The tag says medium zipper pocket sac. It is Dillen leather in Taupe.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wanted to share my bag of the day by way of my journal. 

Florentine Chelsea -Black


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wanted to share my bag of the day by way of my journal.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea -Black
> 
> View attachment 3102849


Very nice! 

I do that also with new bag photos. I love to add photos with my Instax instant camera to my Erin Condren planner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I do that also with new bag photos. I love to add photos with my Instax instant camera to my Erin Condren planner.




Very nice TM! Beautiful bag... That color is to die for.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Casually bringing in Fall a little early with my Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring paired with Brown pants and a burnt Orange shirt. I even found the perfect nail polish to match!!!

Happy Thursday ladies!! [emoji7]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Perfecto!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  fashionable as always.  

 Great combo.  Glad you are enjoying your new olive drawstring.   I'm handing onto summer handbags for another week before I put them away.  I want to use as many as possible before then.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  fashionable as always.
> 
> Great combo.  Glad you are enjoying your new olive drawstring.   I'm handing onto summer handbags for another week before I put them away.  I want to use as many as possible before then.




Thanks girlfriend!!! I take my hat off to you ladies who pack up your bags seasonally. Too much work for me... [emoji16] Plus... I carry all my bags all year round. I'll rock a stark white bag in the dead of winter and a blackest black Florentine bag in the heat of summer. I've never followed what's fashion and what's not. 

You need to get a cheap camera or something so we can see all these beautiful bags before you pack them all up.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casually bringing in Fall a little early with my Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring paired with Brown pants and a burnt Orange shirt. I even found the perfect nail polish to match!!!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3103669
> 
> View attachment 3103670


The bag and polish are KILLER! Love the outfit too!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casually bringing in Fall a little early with my Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring paired with Brown pants and a burnt Orange shirt. I even found the perfect nail polish to match!!!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3103669
> 
> View attachment 3103670


Lovely! I love nail polish, great color to match your bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love the polish and love the bag!!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love the black and brown together!




thanks!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wanted to share my bag of the day by way of my journal.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea -Black
> 
> View attachment 3102849



That is a cool way to do it!



Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I do that also with new bag photos. I love to add photos with my Instax instant camera to my Erin Condren planner.



Cool!  I just write which one now.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Casually bringing in Fall a little early with my Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring paired with Brown pants and a burnt Orange shirt. I even found the perfect nail polish to match!!!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3103669
> 
> View attachment 3103670




Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gray Flo to lunch and an errand today. I took the Kipling keychain photo while waiting on our food at lunch.


----------



## MrsKC

Meeting downtown today with this beauty! I stopped at the Carsons downtown  (Indy) and the selection was pathetic! !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gray Flo to lunch and an errand today. I took the Kipling keychain photo while waiting on our food at lunch.



Love the gray!  I'm thinking I need to drag out my gray Kingston.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Meeting downtown today with this beauty! I stopped at the Carsons downtown  (Indy) and the selection was pathetic! !!



Hi KC!   Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi KC!   Your bag is gorgeous.



Thanks girl! It's good to  see you


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC: your bag is gorgeous!!

Trudysmom: you have the most amazing  selection of tops as well as handbags!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I went to a wedding renewal/ceremony today so I carried this baby. It went along with my outfit.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Meeting downtown today with this beauty! I stopped at the Carsons downtown  (Indy) and the selection was pathetic! !!


Pretty color combo. Looks so yummy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to a wedding renewal/ceremony today so I carried this baby. It went along with my outfit.




Nice! I hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## MrsKC

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to a wedding renewal/ceremony today so I carried this baby. It went along with my outfit.



Classic beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

The Dooney shows made me reach for my black logo lock. Have a blessed Sunday ladies


----------



## neonbright

So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.

I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.



...just beautiful!!  is it crimson or chestnut??...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> The Dooney shows made me reach for my black logo lock. Have a blessed Sunday ladies




Humm. I've lusted over the black LL for awhile. It's beautiful! You make it a blessed day as well.


----------



## neonbright

hydrangeagirl said:


> ...just beautiful!!  is it crimson or chestnut??...


It is Brown T Moro, I am looking at getting Natural.


----------



## onyyxgirl

neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.


So pretty!  Love the rich color.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gray Flo to lunch and an errand today. I took the Kipling keychain photo while waiting on our food at lunch.


The gray looks really nice.  Hmmm...I don't own any gray purses...


----------



## onyyxgirl

MrsKC said:


> The Dooney shows made me reach for my black logo lock. Have a blessed Sunday ladies



I love the Logo Lock bags.  A friend of mine had this exact bag at an event we were at Friday and I totally forgot to get a pic.




tristaeliseh said:


> I went to a wedding renewal/ceremony today so I carried this baby. It went along with my outfit.



Love that vintage AWL.


----------



## MrsKC

neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.


Your bag is a beauty and I have the same in the mini. I would caution you with the hand sanitizer on it, if you get that on your beautiful leather it may mar the leather in some way that cannot be fixed.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm. I've lusted over the black LL for awhile. It's beautiful! You make it a blessed day as well.


Thanks PTB, I thinks you have several lolos......maybe even oyster? The black is pretty, a bit like carrying around luggage, but that's ok &#55357;&#56842; Let us know if you get a black one!


----------



## MrsKC

onyyxgirl said:


> I love the Logo Lock bags.  A friend of mine had this exact bag at an event we were at Friday and I totally forgot to get a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that vintage AWL.


Thanks so much!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to a wedding renewal/ceremony today so I carried this baby. It went along with my outfit.


 Classic!




MrsKC said:


> The Dooney shows made me reach for my black logo lock. Have a blessed Sunday ladies


 Beautiful, KC.




neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.


 Gorgeous bag.


----------



## neonbright

MrsKC said:


> Your bag is a beauty and I have the same in the mini. I would caution you with the hand sanitizer on it, if you get that on your beautiful leather it may mar the leather in some way that cannot be fixed.


I am always touching the sanitizer to make sure it is closed, I do this with all my purses.


----------



## neonbright

onyyxgirl said:


> So pretty!  Love the rich color.





MrsKC said:


> Your bag is a beauty and I have the same in the mini. I would caution you with the hand sanitizer on it, if you get that on your beautiful leather it may mar the leather in some way that cannot be fixed.





MiaBorsa said:


> Classic!
> 
> 
> Beautiful, KC.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag.




Thank you everyone.


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.


Your florentine satchel is beautiful. Florentine is wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Raspberry flo today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry flo today.



Beautiful handbag, blouse,  and bag charm


----------



## Vicmarie

Love love love my bone flo satchel !!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!


Your bone satchel is SO pretty!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!


Oh seriously swoon! Gorgeous!


----------



## camrygirl

Hi everybody.  My favorite dooney I keep using lately is the small Black Briana bag with the red trim.  Love this bag.  It's the perfect satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

camrygirl said:


> Hi everybody.  My favorite dooney I keep using lately is the small Black Briana bag with the red trim.  Love this bag.  It's the perfect satchel.


Hi CG, welcome to the forum. Do you have a picture of this bag to share?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Two gorgeous satchels, raspberry and bone...


----------



## klynneann

Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!


----------



## klynneann

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!



Twins!  I love mine too!


----------



## klynneann

neonbright said:


> So today after getting my MK Satchels, one with gold hardware and the other with silver hardware, with all the purses I have I finally change into my new Florentine Vachetta Leather Small Satchel.  I have bought several purses since I got my MK's, except for carrying a Coach for a few weeks, I never wanted to change out between those two purse until now.
> 
> I have to say 3 days down and I love this purse, it may inspire me to rotate out my purses again.



Such a great color!  Hm, I need a brown bag...


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casually bringing in Fall a little early with my Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring paired with Brown pants and a burnt Orange shirt. I even found the perfect nail polish to match!!!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3103669
> 
> View attachment 3103670



The bag is beautiful and your nails are cool!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!




Soooo beautiful V! Isn't it the perfect color? I love mine too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!




Oooh so beautiful... I love that color. I see that bag all the time at the outlet.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh so beautiful... I love that color. I see that bag all the time at the outlet.



Thanks, Pcan!  The color was what drew me to her in the first place.  And the outlet price sealed the deal!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!



Great color, is it green as it's coming across on my monitor or brown.  Lovely bag no matter what color all neatly filled!


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!


I love that color. I am looking forward to getting my olive suede bags out.


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> Great color, is it green as it's coming across on my monitor or brown.  Lovely bag no matter what color all neatly filled!



Thank you, hydrangeagirl!  It's an olive green.  I love that color in general and this summer I seem to have purchased a few items in it (not on purpose), so I'm set for fall!


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> I love that color. I am looking forward to getting my olive suede bags out.



Thank you, MrsKC!  It's really a go-with-everything color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!



Hi KA!

It's okay to post in all the threads you want!  We love pics!   I'm happy you decided to take this one out.  She's beautiful and I love how you loaded her!  Did you decide to condition the straps or just take her out with no worries?

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!



  She's a beauty!


----------



## klynneann

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KA!
> 
> It's okay to post in all the threads you want!  We love pics!   I'm happy you decided to take this one out.  She's beautiful and I love how you loaded her!  Did you decide to condition the straps or just take her out with no worries?
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks, RN!  Well, there's still no rain in our neck of the woods so I decided to just take her out.  That being said, I spilled a few drops of water from my water bottle on her, and while the body wiped down no problem, there are a couple of faint water stains on the handle.  So, I will be treating her before taking her out in inclement weather!


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> Thanks, RN!  Well, there's still no rain in our neck of the woods so I decided to just take her out.  That being said, I spilled a few drops of water from my water bottle on her, and while the body wiped down no problem, there are a couple of faint water stains on the handle.  So, I will be treating her before taking her out in inclement weather!



I guess they were "warning drops".    I'm glad they are only faint stains.  

Enjoy her!


----------



## klynneann

RuedeNesle said:


> I guess they were "warning drops".    I'm glad they are only faint stains.
> 
> Enjoy her!



  Exactly!!  Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

My sweet (small) lock logo


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> My sweet (small) lock logo
> 
> View attachment 3107891


Very elegant looking bag. A logo lock to love.


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> Very elegant looking bag. A logo lock to love.



Thank you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I love that style too.  They had a few on EBay I was watching but my attention went in another direction but I l do love the normal size and that style!!


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3106714
> 
> 
> Love love love my bone flo satchel !!


I love mine too.  Looks like yours is smooth as a baby's bum like the one I have. I keep petting her.


----------



## RozEnix

klynneann said:


> Joining another Dooney thread, if that's ok.    Here's last weekend's outlet purchase on the golf course.  I picked her for today b/c of her crossbody option and the fact that I wouldn't have to worry so much about how careful I was.  She carries quite a bit and was very comfortable to wear.  The outer pocket was so handy for my cell phone!


Great color for fall


----------



## RozEnix

carterazo said:


> My sweet (small) lock logo
> 
> View attachment 3107891


Oh my, makes me want to get out my red one. I forgot how pretty


----------



## klynneann

RozEnix said:


> Great color for fall



Thanks, Roz! Somehow this summer I've picked up a few items in this color, which I've always loved. Guess I'm set for fall!


----------



## carterazo

hydrangeagirl said:


> I love that style too.  They had a few on EBay I was watching but my attention went in another direction but I l do love the normal size and that style!!



It's a great style.  







RozEnix said:


> Oh my, makes me want to get out my red one. I forgot how pretty



Thanks!  I would love to see your red one.


----------



## RozEnix

carterazo said:


> It's a great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I would love to see your red one.


The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm loving this bag more and more! I'm learning not to judge a book by its cover [emoji16]

Lillianna Shopper in Brown TMoro....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.




I love it in the red,I can see why she was a keeper!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.




Beautiful! I've never seen this bag before. Love the color.


----------



## carterazo

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.



Oooh she's so pretty!  Yes, she needs to be worn.


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! I'm learning not to judge a book by its cover [emoji16]
> 
> Lillianna Shopper in Brown TMoro....
> 
> View attachment 3108177



This bag is very classy!  I normally don't gravitate to brown, but this one is gorgy.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.


Very pretty, looks soft and a pretty color. I think all of my D&B bags have rolled handles. They look wonderful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! *I'm learning not to judge a book by its cover* [emoji16]
> 
> Lillianna Shopper in Brown TMoro....
> 
> View attachment 3108177



Hi PTB!

Good advice! Sometimes we fall in love at first glance and end up regretting a purchase because as pretty as she is, she doesn't do the job we need her to do.

Thanks for all your time taking detailed pics of the bag and mod shots in other threads!

Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.



Hi RE!

Pretty bag! I think my second leather Dooney was the old Annalisa lock bag.  (It closed like your bag but it didn't have Dooney & Bourke on the clasp.)

Take her out and enjoy carrying her!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! I'm learning not to judge a book by its cover [emoji16]
> 
> Lillianna Shopper in Brown TMoro....
> 
> View attachment 3108177



So it looks like I won't be getting your "as is " hey, GF


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> So it looks like I won't be getting your "as is " hey, GF




Lol... Yeah, I know, sorry! [emoji16]


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RE!
> 
> Pretty bag! I think my second leather Dooney was the old Annalisa lock bag.  (It closed like your bag but it didn't have Dooney & Bourke on the clasp.)
> 
> Take her out and enjoy carrying her!



Love that logo lock!


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> I love mine too.  Looks like yours is smooth as a baby's bum like the one I have. I keep petting her.




Lol ! Yup ! It was about time I finally got lucky with a smooth flo !


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! I'm learning not to judge a book by its cover [emoji16]
> 
> Lillianna Shopper in Brown TMoro....
> 
> View attachment 3108177


Or should we say "handles"?????


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice! Sometimes we fall in love at first glance and end up regretting a purchase because as pretty as she is, she doesn't do the job we need her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your time taking detailed pics of the bag and mod shots in other threads!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy carrying her!




Exactly!!! I try to take pics I'd like to see when deciding on a bag. I think that would have saved me from many "re-boxings". I'm glad you enjoyed all my efforts in showing the bag. [emoji2]


----------



## Hollie91999

Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea


Very nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea




Beautiful... Love that color combo


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the Tessuta Chelsea.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Hollie91999

Thank you everyone, she sure is gorgeous but oh so heavy..still love her though.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Just stunning!!  Is that the small one I hope?


----------



## Hollie91999

Tweety coming along for a ride..


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..


A beautiful bag and cute charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea





Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..



Hi H!

Two beautiful bags!  And I've always loved Tweety!


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea



I love this bag so much!


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..



Sooo smoooooth! Tweety is too cute


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..


 

...beautiful smooth satchel and just love tweedy bird...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..




Love it! Natural is so beautiful in this bag. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Tweety coming along for a ride..


I also like the connection for the tweety bird. Where did you get it? Is it separate? I am looking for small connectors for key charms with two places to clip on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477


Beautiful flo and pictures!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477


 

Now that's one beautiful bag!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477


I want Crimson!!!!!  
I think if I can ever get my hands on one, I'll sell my red Dillen.
But I want it in a large.
I just passed up buying TWO plum Flo's.  One because it was smakll and I wanted a large, and a large because frankly, I couldn't justify the expense right now (and it had pebbled inconsistencies).
But I am SICK that I passed up both. SICK!
Crimsonor Plum, Bone, and Black are my wishlist.
I'll just need to live vicariously through you PTB....without being my roomate...LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477



The bag would be beautiful in any picture, but your pictures look like an ad in a magazine!  You've captured the bag, the drink, and the background so beautifully in the first picture!  And I love the mod shot with the beach and the people walking in the background!

I hope you had a great day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I want Crimson!!!!!
> I think if I can ever get my hands on one, I'll sell my red Dillen.
> But I want it in a large.
> I just passed up buying TWO plum Flo's.  One because it was smakll and I wanted a large, and a large because frankly, I couldn't justify the expense right now (and it had pebbled inconsistencies).
> But I am SICK that I passed up both. SICK!
> Crimsonor Plum, Bone, and Black are my wishlist.
> I'll just need to live vicariously through you PTB....without being my roomate...LOL




Noooo!!! I was watching plum Flo's about a year ago and passed up on many too. It's such a unique color and reminds me of the Grape color of the Logo Lock.  I'm sure you'll run into another one and it will be exactly what you want. I actually prefer the large too but with this one, it was when it was being hard to find and I didn't want to miss out. Bone in Flo is gorg and the black is heaven. I wanted a black too either in the Clayton or the large Flo but I got the Flo Chelsea instead. 

Lol... Lol. At least if we were roomies we could share bags. [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> The bag would be beautiful in any picture, but your pictures look like an ad in a magazine!  You've captured the bag, the drink, and the background so beautifully in the first picture!  And I love the mod shot with the beach and the people walking in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a great day!




Awww... Thank you girlfriend!! I enjoyed carrying her today. I'm gearing up for my Bordeaux Logo Lock.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for showing Miss Crimson Flo some love... I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## Hollie91999

Trudysmom said:


> I also like the connection for the tweety bird. Where did you get it? Is it separate? I am looking for small connectors for key charms with two places to clip on.



I got him at Oreily auto parts...the connector was a piece off something else..I can't remember where I took it off of.  I can't seem to find these connectors anywhere.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A lot of the Florentine colors are very similar,  especially in artificial lighting.  And the color names across different leathers... like Flo and pebbled can be different or the same and the colors may look alike or not.


Plum, Bordeaux, wine are all very similar in aritificial lighting,  but look different in natural light.
When I sort my handbags they all look alike,  until I get outside and can see the subtle differences.


The Flo crimson sometimes looks like wine, sometimes it's very dark and brown, and sometimes it's a wine with lots of red in it.  The crimson is not consistent,  even across the same style in Flo.  I think it's a combination of the dying process and also the burnishing of the bag when it's subjected to light and air.  I wanted a crimson Flo for a long time,  finally ordered one.  But mine is a very dark wine with lots of brown in it.  Would not have been my choice,  but since I didn't own any brown Flo bags and I loved the style,  I decided to keep the crimson Bristol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her! 

A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them. 

Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her... 

Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Wow .gorgeous bag PTB.just love the natural flo.now I want one


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her!
> 
> A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them.
> 
> Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3111161



Your bag is beautiful! And it's perfect with your pretty sweater!  


I'm so happy you found your Rx sunnies! I had a similar experience with lost sunglasses.  I put my Marc Jacobs sunnies in an outside, side pocket of my MK Jet Set tote.  I didn't see them when I was switching bags and thought I lost them.  When I was packing and gifting bags to move to CA, I found my sunglasses!  I didn't realize the side pocket was so deep!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her!
> 
> A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them.
> 
> Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3111161



She's a beauty.  Glad you found your sunglasses!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her!
> 
> A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them.
> 
> Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3111161




Lol! I love storytelling time. [emoji4] I'm so glad there was a happy ending to this one. Your outfit is so cute with miss natural! Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful photos and bags everyone. Loved every single one of them. Sorry for the generic post, but it took me forever to get caught up on this thread! [emoji29]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her!
> 
> A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them.
> 
> Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3111161


Lovely bag!!! I am so glad you found your glasses!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477





PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been in a "Flo"wy mood this week. Carrying Miss Small Natural today. Even though I almost ruined her, she's becoming one of my favs. I was happy that she already had a little patina and now that I've already broken her in (in Vic's words),  so it's smooth sailing now. I don't worry about scratches or color transfer or anything. I just carry her!
> 
> A short story about this bag... I just recently in July bought my 1st pair of prescription sunglasses, which I paid a pretty penny for and thought I had lost them. I was literally sick to my stomach. I retraced my steps yesterday and called every store I had been. No luck! This morning I had planned to carry my Olive drawstring but decided against it and wanted to carry this one... Took the stuffing out and BAM... There they were in the case tucked in the corner. [emoji7][emoji7]. What a happy ending because I was so stressed about the thought of having lost them.
> 
> Moral of the story... Never underestimate the size of a small Flo. A large sunglass case got totally lost in the corner. I thought I had taken everything out before stuffing her...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3111161



What a beauty!  You and the bags Pcan!


----------



## elbgrl

Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501




Ahhh... I was just looking at this bag earlier this week. I LOOOVE Spearmint. Beautiful !!! I hope you had fun carrying her today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pcan:  So glad you found your sunglasses and are enjoying your new natural flo...

Elbgrl:  Really love that Spearmint color!!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501


I always love to see that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  glad there was a happy ending.  Your new natural Flo looks great with your sweater. 


 I often leave things behind when I change handbags.  Very stressful when you think you have lost something.  What I do now is empty the old bag onto the bed,  check the inside carefully,  then I run thru a mental inventory of what I should have taken out.... and only then do I load up the next bag and stuff the old one.  If I stuff the old one too soon,  I just end up having to pull the stuffing out when I realize I didn't put something important in the second bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501



Pretty bag, Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501




Beautiful color! The small Lexington is so cute in the fun colors. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501


Fun pop of color Rosie and i love anything pebbled


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501



Happy Friday Rosie!

I love spearmint with the brown straps! She's so pretty!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today....Tessuta Chelsea


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## onyyxgirl

elbgrl said:


> Carrying small Lexington in spearmint today.
> 
> View attachment 3111501


Such a cute tote.  The color is stunning.


----------



## onyyxgirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cucumber Melon Mojito with Miss Crimson Flo...
> 
> View attachment 3110456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110477


That color is gorgeous!!  You can really sell a D&B!  Love it.  Love your natural bag too!


----------



## elbgrl

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pcan:  So glad you found your sunglasses and are enjoying your new natural flo...
> 
> Elbgrl:  Really love that Spearmint color!!





Trudysmom said:


> I always love to see that color.





MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, Rosie!





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color! The small Lexington is so cute in the fun colors. [emoji4]





MrsKC said:


> Fun pop of color Rosie and i love anything pebbled





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday Rosie!
> 
> I love spearmint with the brown straps! She's so pretty!
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thanks ladies!  I am a Lexington addict!


----------



## MrsKC

Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede. 
I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
Happy Saturday


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday



Mornin' KC!

I love this bag in olive suede!  She's beautiful!  And I love that it has an outside zipper pocket.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on! 

Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride. 
View attachment 3112398

View attachment 3112399


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday



Gorgeous!!   That's a "Nina", KC.  I own a navy pebbled Nina and a couple of plaid woven Ninas.  That is one of my favorite Dooney silhouettes and I wish they would bring her back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394



LOVE that drawstring!   Fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399



What a cutie!   Love that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.




Ahhh.... Soooo beautiful! I've always loved this style. Enjoy carrying her today!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday


Great olive bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399


I love this style and the color is great.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394


A very pretty bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   That's a "Nina", KC.  I own a navy pebbled Nina and a couple of plaid woven Ninas.  That is one of my favorite Dooney silhouettes and I wish they would bring her back.



Nina!! That is right . How can a girl keep all these styles straight?  Thanks GF!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.



Class and beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I love this bag in olive suede!  She's beautiful!  And I love that it has an outside zipper pocket.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thank you,  hope you are having a great weekend


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394



Looking fabulous as always PTB!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399



Nice to see you! Lovely choice today!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Great olive bag!


Thanks TM


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394




I love your black DS bag with a hint of the red lining showing!  And I really like your skirt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399



Hi NAC! 

It's good to hear from you!  We've missed seeing a lot of your beautiful bags since you've been MIA.  Miss Caramel is beautiful!

I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.



Hi Sarah!

Your Amazon zip satchel is so beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...some beautiful bags there ladies....!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399




Love that color!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday


This is an absolutely gorgeous bag KC!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394


Lovely, and your skirt is too!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399



Very, very pretty NAC!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.



Wowsa!  She is a beauty Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> What a cutie!   Love that color.




Thanks!  I don't carry this bag nearly enough. I love the caramel color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.




TDF gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love this style and the color is great.




Thanks TM! I knew you'd like this one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Nice to see you! Lovely choice today!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to hear from you!  We've missed seeing a lot of your beautiful bags since you've been MIA.  Miss Caramel is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're having a great weekend!




Thanks!  I'm always happy when it's the weekend, lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color!




Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> This is an absolutely gorgeous bag KC!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, and your skirt is too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very pretty NAC!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394




Beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!




...perfect outfit to showcase your lovely purse..


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday



Love this, especially with the dark brown hardware!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.



Oh, this is gorgeous!  So rich looking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Class and beautiful!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Your Amazon zip satchel is so beautiful!





hydrangeagirl said:


> ...some beautiful bags there ladies....!!





elbgrl said:


> Wowsa!  She is a beauty Sarah!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!





klynneann said:


> Oh, this is gorgeous!  So rich looking.



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.




So classy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.




Love it Mrs. Q!!! That color combo is so classy. I hate I missed out on this one. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## Trudysmom

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.


Nice picture! Very pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday




Gorgeous bags KC!  In love with the olive Coe this season. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring in Black...
> 
> View attachment 3112393
> 
> View attachment 3112394




It looks great on you Pcan! I love the saffiano in black. It looks so rich. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been MIA lately and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Today I'm out running errands and Miss Caramel is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3112398
> 
> View attachment 3112399




One of my favorites for sure! Good to see you again. [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.




Stunning! I have this beauty in the black. It's such a classy bag. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.




This is such a pretty color combination Mrs. Q! I love the photo too. You can tell that Miss Chelsea makes you happy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442


Very nice color combination and handbag.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442


I love that pop of color, you look great!


----------



## Vicmarie

My Big Bertha came out today for fall ! 
Large chestnut forentine satchel !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !


Your Big Bertha is gorgeous!!!


----------



## neonbright

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !


Love that color, I have the T Brown and wanting the Natural next. Oh, the turtles in the background is cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442




Great choice TB!! She looks great on you! That's such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Mrs. Q

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it Mrs. Q!!! That color combo is so classy. I hate I missed out on this one. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.



Thanks PcanTannedBty! I really did!  




Trudysmom said:


> Nice picture! Very pretty bag!



Thanks Trudysmom! 




Twoboyz said:


> This is such a pretty color combination Mrs. Q! I love the photo too. You can tell that Miss Chelsea makes you happy [emoji4]



Thanks Twoboyz! She really does.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.



Nice!   I love Chelsea.


----------



## MiaBorsa

_purseaddict_ said:


> So classy.



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! I have this beauty in the black. It's such a classy bag. [emoji23]





Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442



Thanks, TB.  And I agree, the red looks great with the army green.  I have a top almost just like that!!  I'm a sucker for the "cold shoulder" stuff.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Bertha is gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.


Pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> Love that red!
> View attachment 3113442





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Very pretty, and love the backdrop! I Love turtles! I'm wearing a turtle necklace right now! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Everyone is getting their Olive bags so I pulled out this oldie.  I think the style is Olivia and it is olive suede.
> I also have my new Tivoli in olive that is still in the paper. These bags are the reason I haven't taken the plunge with anything else olive so far.
> Happy Saturday


Beautiful bag! Love Olive!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442



I think you made a really good choice!  




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Love that color!  




MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love Chelsea.



Thank MiaBorsa!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Love those tortoises!

These ones live at my local nursery.  And, they have a giant relative in a neighbor nursery further down the boulevard.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !


Ooohhhhhh, chesnut!!



Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> Ahhhhhhh, red!
> 
> View attachment 3113442


----------



## lovethatduck

My red Siena Serena--carried her out on early morning supermarket sprint for water--it's predicted to peak at 105F&#127774; today. Down from 108 yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> My red Siena Serena--carried her out on early morning supermarket sprint for water--it's predicted to peak at 105F&#127774; today. Down from 108 yesterday.



Wow, that is so hot! Stay cool


----------



## YankeeDooney

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.


I was expecting to see CJ in that Chelsea. Just love that dog. Pretty color on that Chelsea.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Mrs. Q you have some beautiful bags, I especially like the green Chelsea shopper!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Love those tortoises!
> 
> These ones live at my local nursery.  And, they have a giant relative in a neighbor nursery further down the boulevard.


Wow!!  Love the turtles!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice color combination and handbag.



Thanks T!



MrsKC said:


> I love that pop of color, you look great!



Thanks KC!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Great choice TB!! She looks great on you! That's such a beautiful bag.



Thanks Pcan!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  And I agree, the red looks great with the army green.  I have a top almost just like that!!  I'm a sucker for the "cold shoulder" stuff.



Thanks Sarah! This top was a recent Target find.  I love the cold shoulder too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Big and bold and beautiful...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Big Bertha and the red Florentine satchel are gorgeous!!  Hope you both had a great time!!  Love the stone walls too...


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> I think you made a really good choice!
> 
> 
> :



Thanks Mrs Q!  



lovethatduck said:


> Love those tortoises!
> 
> These ones live at my local nursery.  And, they have a giant relative in a neighbor nursery further down the boulevard.



Those are adorable! I love the photos.  





lovethatduck said:


> My red Siena Serena--carried her out on early morning supermarket sprint for water--it's predicted to peak at 105F&#127774; today. Down from 108 yesterday.



Red is such a great color! Stay cool


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse: Thank you for the compliment on my red pebbled leather satchel.  For some reason I couldn't quote your post.


----------



## vanhornink

lovethatduck said:


> Love those tortoises!
> 
> These ones live at my local nursery.  And, they have a giant relative in a neighbor nursery further down the boulevard.




Thanks for sharing the pics of the turtles they are so cute and the koi fish


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Love those tortoises!
> 
> 
> 
> These ones live at my local nursery.  And, they have a giant relative in a neighbor nursery further down the boulevard.




Omg !! Beautiful !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.




Looks great on you!  Love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442




What a great combo!  Love it!  The pop of color is perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !




Gorgeous. Be still my heart.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !




Beautiful x3... I love the chestnut color. I hope had fun carrying her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute. 
View attachment 3114357


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357



Pretty in pink!

I like this color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink!
> 
> I like this color combo.




Thanks!   I don't carry this one as much as I should.  The pink is a bit hard to match with other colors.  To me, it's more of a peachy kind of pink.  Still pretty though.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!   I don't carry this one as much as I should.  The pink is a bit hard to match with other colors.  To me, it's more of a peachy kind of pink.  Still pretty though.



"Peachy pink", exactly!

My morganites are this perfect peachy blush pink.


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442



I agree - this pop of red looks fantastic against the green!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Just love this color so much, especially with the GHW!!  And the turtles are so CUTE!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357



I like this pink - it's nice and warm.  I don't like pinks that are too brash (if that makes any sense at all lol).


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !


Big Bertha, you made me laugh


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I took Miss red pebbled leather small satchel with me to a party last night. I was going to wear my new dark khaki MK Sutton, but this pop of red looked so much better against the army green top. I have to say this is one of my favorite color combinations. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113442



I love the red against your top!  The top looks good on you! I love your satchel and your OOTD!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



 Big Bertha is beautiful and looks ready for Fall!



Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.



I love your Chelsea Shopper!  I can see why you own three!  

And I enjoy your youtube videos! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357



What a pretty color to brighten Monday! Love this satchel!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357


Such a pretty color. This style is so photogenic! Really nice.


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol ! Thanks everyone for loving my big Bertha ! It was nice carrying her but it is SO heavy !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> "Peachy pink", exactly!
> 
> My morganites are this perfect peachy blush pink.


Yes!  Exactly!



klynneann said:


> I like this pink - it's nice and warm.  I don't like pinks that are too brash (if that makes any sense at all lol).


 
That makes perfect sense.  I agree -  it's more of a warm pink, and not a cool pink. That describes the color perfectly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the red against your top!  The top looks good on you! I love your satchel and your OOTD!
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bertha is beautiful and looks ready for Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Chelsea Shopper!  I can see why you own three!
> 
> And I enjoy your youtube videos!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty color to brighten Monday! Love this satchel!


Thanks!!  That was my thought - something to brighten up Monday. 



Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color. This style is so photogenic! Really nice.


 It really is a pretty color - I agree.


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3113489
> 
> My Big Bertha came out today for fall !
> Large chestnut forentine satchel !



Love the chestnut. I've been carrying my "bigs" in natural and taupe lately. Love them.


----------



## Bobetta

Mrs. Q said:


> Chelsea Shopper is one of my favorite bags. I own three, but this is the one I've been carrying for a week.



I love the Chelsea shopper. I really like this color too. Looking good.  Been tempted to add another. I have the dark gray pebbled one. Love.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357




Such a nice pop. I love this satchel. The size can fool you because it holds a lot. Even more than the Small satchel, in my opinion. I love it! I hope you enjoy carrying her today. 

On another note... I'm one of the ones who doesn't like the snap pocket inside. First off, I don't know how to use it and it gets in the way. Secondly my biggy, because you can most always see the print of it from the front of the bag. I have 2 of these bags and tried to stuff the pocket it get rid of it but no luck. Anywho...your post made me think of it.


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> I agree - this pop of red looks fantastic against the green!
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this color so much, especially with the GHW!!  And the turtles are so CUTE!




Thanks [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> I love the red against your top!  The top looks good on you! I love your satchel and your OOTD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bertha is beautiful and looks ready for Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Chelsea Shopper!  I can see why you own three!
> 
> 
> 
> And I enjoy your youtube videos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty color to brighten Monday! Love this satchel!




Thanks RN! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357




So cheery for a Monday morning. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357


Love it, I still am looking for something in pink for my collection.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357


 
Gorgeous pink, I love it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  I use that inside snap pocket for my Tic Tac mints or gum.   I don't really need or like the snap part,  but I like pockets inside the bag for little things.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  I use that inside snap pocket for my Tic Tac mints or gum.   I don't really need or like the snap part,  but I like pockets inside the bag for little things.




Ahhh ok. That's a good way to use it. I don't use the pockets for anything really other than my phone or sometimes my keys. It just gets in my way and leaves the print on the front of the bag, which I don't like. I normally use a bag organizer and my clear cosmetic case.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Light Pink on the Monday morning commute.
> View attachment 3114357



Pretty in pink!   I love this bag.  I wish they had made it in the new olive color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty in pink!   I love this bag.  I wish they had made it in the new olive color.




Yes!!!!!! 

It would be mine if they did. Now that would be gorgeous. I'm sure it's not far away since every bag collection has an Olive these days.


----------



## carterazo

tear drop hobo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115239




This is such a cute bag. I remember bidding on one of these in black a couple years ago. Hope you enjoy carrying her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239



I love this bag!

Every time I see this style I go on ebay and see if someone is selling it in red!  I know it's too small for me but I just love the look of it! I figure if I find one in good condition at a great price it will be worth the few times I carry her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239


Pretty color on this bag and I also remember this one....nice style. I just read in one of the fashion mags that hobos are going to be popular for fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a nice pop. I love this satchel. The size can fool you because it holds a lot. Even more than the Small satchel, in my opinion. I love it! I hope you enjoy carrying her today.
> 
> On another note... I'm one of the ones who doesn't like the snap pocket inside. First off, I don't know how to use it and it gets in the way. Secondly my biggy, because you can most always see the print of it from the front of the bag. I have 2 of these bags and tried to stuff the pocket it get rid of it but no luck. Anywho...your post made me think of it.


 
Thanks!  I agree - there is a lot of room in these bags.  Very deceptive.  


I agree about the snap pocket.  I find it gets in the way too. And it bugs me too, how you can see that on the front of the bag.  I thought I was the only one who felt that way!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So cheery for a Monday morning. [emoji4]


It really did cheer up my morning commute.



MrsKC said:


> Love it, I still am looking for something in pink for my collection.


Thanks!  It's a pretty pink.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous pink, I love it!!


Thanks!  Me too!



MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty in pink!   I love this bag.  I wish they had made it in the new olive color.


Oh!  I would LOVE this bag in the new olive color!  Yes!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115239


 
So pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239



Love this in the white..there's a black on for sale on EBay but I like the white better!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239


That is a really pretty bag. Florentine?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I remember the Teardrop hobo.... I think it was the original Dillen collection.  I gave mine to my sister.  I'll have to check to see if she still uses them.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> I remember the Teardrop hobo.... I think it was the original Dillen collection.  I gave mine to my sister.  I'll have to check to see if she still uses them.


Oh, it does look like it is Dillen.


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is such a cute bag. I remember bidding on one of these in black a couple years ago. Hope you enjoy carrying her.



Thanks! I do enjoy her a lot.







RuedeNesle said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> Every time I see this style I go on ebay and see if someone is selling it in red!  I know it's too small for me but I just love the look of it! I figure if I find one in good condition at a great price it will be worth the few times I carry her.




Ha ha, I hope you can find one. Interesting that I find her to be not small at all. 






YankeeDooney said:


> Pretty color on this bag and I also remember this one....nice style. I just read in one of the fashion mags that hobos are going to be popular for fall.






Thank you! 




NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!






Thank you! 




hydrangeagirl said:


> Love this in the white..there's a black on for sale on EBay but I like the white better!




Me too. Nobody does white like Dooney.   






Trudysmom said:


> That is a really pretty bag. Florentine?



Thanks!  She's a  Dillen, I believe- very nice and durable pebbled leather. No worries about rain spots.


----------



## Bobetta

I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather. 
Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.


Such a pretty Florentine satchel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty in pink!   I love this bag.  I wish they had made it in the new olive color.



Yes!! That would definitely be my olive bag choice!!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239



Love the logo on that bag and the shape is so graceful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.



Such a pretty bag. You always wear all of them well Bob! Good to see you again.


----------



## Twoboyz

Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.



Hey Bob!  Your Flo looks gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.



Love little Lex!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love little Lex!



Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.


 
Love!  Love the bag, outfit and you've got a great tan, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.


 
Pretty!  Love your top!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Love your top!



Thanks NAC! My hubby tells me that I look like an old lady trying to look young when I wear my tie dye. :shame:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.
> 
> View attachment 3115876


Very nice photo, pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.
> 
> View attachment 3115876



Gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! My hubby tells me that I look like an old lady trying to look young when I wear my tie dye. :shame:


 
Hey what's he talking about, you _are_  young!! Love the lavender color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.
> 
> View attachment 3115876


 
Miss oyster is lovely!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.
> 
> View attachment 3115876



Such a pretty color! I love it with the Dooney side of the lock showing.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty bag.



Thanks T!



hydrangeagirl said:


> Hey what's he talking about, you _are_  young!! Love the lavender color!!



  Thank you H.    Haha, yeah that guy likes to pick on me... :giggles:


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Love the logo on that bag and the shape is so graceful.



Yes, the shape is what attracted me to this bag.



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.




You are always looking so cute !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I've been in my Regular-sized Flo Satchel phase. Been back and forth between natural and taupe. Today it's taupe. I'm more daring to use her and not worry about the weather.
> Maybe I'll post the mod shots I took last week with the natural in the mod shot thread. I keep forgetting to post the pics. Lol.




I love it B!!! Aren't the regular Flo's so nice to carry? And girl you know know we want mid shots. [emoji16]


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a good day for my Amazon zip satchel in t'moro.



I LOVE this...so classy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

large Red Dillen Satchel today!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> large Red Dillen Satchel today!


Love the Dillen, lovely bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I LOVE this...so classy!



Thanks!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Love the Dillen, lovely bag


Not sure if it's because this bag is older and more used than my Florentine, but Dillen leather seems more "slouchy" and relaxed.


----------



## onyyxgirl

BlazenHsss said:


> large Red Dillen Satchel today!


Love it!  I recently bought a brown one from ebay for a song and I am so into it!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.


So cute.  That color is perfect.  Cute top too.

I want to compliment the bags I have seen on the last few pages, but I have yet to learn how to reply to multiple posts in one, so I hope I can remember.  I think all purses are something special so if I miss one, count it to my head and not my heart.

The logo lock at the office is gorgeous.  I love the logo lock.  I am especially in love with the old logo lock satchel from around 2008(?).  This looks like a really well rounded bag.  Like it can be dressed up or down and it will still shine.

The pink satchel (Bristol?). I am horrible at the bag names, but I love how fun that bag looks.  Satchels always seem really serious, but in colors like pink or green, they almost seem to have personality.

The brown (flo?) satchel.  I recently purchased that bag or one very similar on ebay, and I have been carrying it for about a week and I can't get enough of it!  Your mod shots really showcase how nice the bag is too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.




Cute TB.. She looks cute on you. I love it with the Sierra trim. You post this just in the nick of time of me deciding to send back my Lavender LL. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

onyyxgirl said:


> So cute.  That color is perfect.  Cute top too.
> 
> I want to compliment the bags I have seen on the last few pages, but I have yet to learn how to reply to multiple posts in one, so I hope I can remember.  I think all purses are something special so if I miss one, count it to my head and not my heart.
> 
> The logo lock at the office is gorgeous.  I love the logo lock.  I am especially in love with the old logo lock satchel from around 2008(?).  This looks like a really well rounded bag.  Like it can be dressed up or down and it will still shine.
> 
> The pink satchel (Bristol?). I am horrible at the bag names, but I love how fun that bag looks.  Satchels always seem really serious, but in colors like pink or green, they almost seem to have personality.
> 
> The brown (flo?) satchel.  I recently purchased that bag or one very similar on ebay, and I have been carrying it for about a week and I can't get enough of it!  Your mod shots really showcase how nice the bag is too.




Thanks so much! I had fun carrying my logo lock (office photo? Today.


----------



## onyyxgirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks so much! I had fun carrying my logo lock (office photo? Today.


Yes!  That's the one.  In the oyster.  I really like her.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> large Red Dillen Satchel today!




She's a real beauty. Love the red with the tan trim. [emoji4]



onyyxgirl said:


> So cute.  That color is perfect.  Cute top too.
> 
> I want to compliment the bags I have seen on the last few pages, but I have yet to learn how to reply to multiple posts in one, so I hope I can remember.  I think all purses are something special so if I miss one, count it to my head and not my heart.
> 
> The logo lock at the office is gorgeous.  I love the logo lock.  I am especially in love with the old logo lock satchel from around 2008(?).  This looks like a really well rounded bag.  Like it can be dressed up or down and it will still shine.
> 
> The pink satchel (Bristol?). I am horrible at the bag names, but I love how fun that bag looks.  Satchels always seem really serious, but in colors like pink or green, they almost seem to have personality.
> 
> The brown (flo?) satchel.  I recently purchased that bag or one very similar on ebay, and I have been carrying it for about a week and I can't get enough of it!  Your mod shots really showcase how nice the bag is too.




Thanks so much! [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Cute TB.. She looks cute on you. I love it with the Sierra trim. You post this just in the nick of time of me deciding to send back my Lavender LL. Lol.




Thanks Pcan! So did you send her or is she still with you? [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's a real beauty. Love the red with the tan trim. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan! So did you send her or is she still with you? [emoji4]




Oh, she's going back. Already re-boxed. I love the color but not in this style. Maybe the Olivia or Willa or Pippi ([emoji16]). I'm not sure. The ALL over Lavender just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> large Red Dillen Satchel today!


 

Just love this bag!!  Is this the one you threatened to sell or trade in  to buy something else?  Hope she didn't hear you...Don't do it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Crimson Flo on the morning commute 
View attachment 3116263

View attachment 3116264


----------



## middie girl

What a beautiful picture of a beautiful bag! I'm going to take out my crimson medium satchel out today. Did you moisturize this bag?


----------



## Bellepedia

My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Carrying my lavender Small Lexington today.  Love this bag.



Mornin' TB!

Ms Lexie is so pretty! I hope you had a good day carrying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Oyster Lolo at the office today... Lighting a little bad in the office but you ladies know this color. It's a greyish, mauvy, brown tone.
> 
> View attachment 3115876



Mornin' PTB!

Beautiful! I hope you had a good day at work


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264


 
Pretty girl, looks like she's enjoying her ride...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> large Red Dillen Satchel today!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264





Bellepedia said:


> My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
> Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...
> View attachment 3116302




Beautiful bags ladies! 

Bell: Congrats on getting your new hobo at a great price!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

middie girl said:


> What a beautiful picture of a beautiful bag! I'm going to take out my crimson medium satchel out today. Did you moisturize this bag?




Thanks!  Yes, I have moisturized her. I think it makes the color even richer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pretty girl, looks like she's enjoying her ride...




She sure is!  Seeing her makes me smile too!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, she's going back. Already re-boxed. I love the color but not in this style. Maybe the Olivia or Willa or Pippi ([emoji16]). I'm not sure. The ALL over Lavender just isn't doing it for me.




I gotcha, and I think all three of those bags would be so cute in lavender.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264




One of my all time favorites! Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Lexie is so pretty! I hope you had a good day carrying her!




Morning RN! Thank you! She is such a dream to carry. I ditched the bag organizer because it's just too bulky in the depth.  Everything seems to fit better this way and I didn't have to downsize. I'd still be carrying her today if she matched my outfit. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Bellepedia said:


> My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
> Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...
> View attachment 3116302




Gorgeous bag Belle! I love the saffiano in this color. I have the other style of hobo I'm the black saffiano and I love everything about it. It's the outlet version with the magnet snap opening. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264


  Gorgeous bag. 



Bellepedia said:


> My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
> Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...
> View attachment 3116302


  Oooh, she's so pretty.  Great sale, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.


 
Oh my.  Be still my heart.  You do the best closet dives.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.




Look at that gorgeous patina! This should be the poster bag for when people as "what will my natural flo end up looking like?"  Stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386




You look so classy girlfriend. Love the rich black flo leather. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my.  Be still my heart.  You do the best closet dives.





Twoboyz said:


> Look at that gorgeous patina! This should be the poster bag for when people as "what will my natural flo end up looking like?"  Stunning. [emoji7]



Aw, y'all are too sweet.  :kiss:   I love this bag, and I have her in black, too.  I remember I got her with a trade in about 5 years ago and I did a "happy dance" for about 4 months non-stop.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386



Chelsea is perfect in black.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.


That is a beautiful bag! Nice patina on it also.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386


A lovely flo tote.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264


A gorgeous bag and the color is wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

Bellepedia said:


> My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
> Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...
> View attachment 3116302


That is a pretty bag. Is the tassel Dooney and Bourke? Pretty tassel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386


 
Love!  She looks great on you too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> A gorgeous bag and the color is wonderful.


 
Thanks TM!!  I think this is my favorite Flo.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Just love this bag!!  Is this the one you threatened to sell or trade in  to buy something else?  Hope she didn't hear you...Don't do it!!


Hehehe, yeah this is the one I would sell our trade if something else came along.
You say no??? The Dillen leather looks great I agree, but she is showing wear!


----------



## BlazenHsss

BlazenHsss said:


> Hehehe, yeah this is the one I would sell our trade if something else came along.
> You say no??? The Dillen leather looks great I agree, but she is showing wear!


I love how my tablet refuses to let me to hit the edit button to correct typos the auto correct makes, so that I sound completely dyslexic or uneducated. Ugghh.


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264



Crimson is sooooooooo lovely!!!
One day! I shall have one!! (In the larger size)



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.



That patina is wonderful and glorious!!
How old is this bag might I ask?



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386



You look so classy with your Chelseas!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> That patina is wonderful and glorious!!
> How old is this bag might I ask?



Thanks.  She's almost 5 years old.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386



BEAUTIFUL! That is one of my favorite bags! Looks wonderful on you.


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386



I just ordered this bag, same color, cant wait to get it....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264




Yummy yum yum... Bag twins! This color is one of my favs.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> I just ordered this bag, same color, cant wait to get it....




You're going to love it!  It's a little toned down because the stitching is brown. I love it. Can't wait to see yours. [emoji2]


----------



## bren_vi

My seasoned beauty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.




Lovely bag! The strap looks so comfortable and love the color. Enjoy carrying her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
View attachment 3117209

View attachment 3117210

View attachment 3117212


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting.
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212


I love the Pebbled Chelsea!!


----------



## MrsKC

This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!




Glad you chimed in... Beautiful bag and she has such a beautiful patina.

"One armed wallpaper hanger" ... LMBO!!!! Too funny.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy yum yum... Bag twins! This color is one of my favs.




I agree!  Mine too!



BlazenHsss said:


> I love the Pebbled Chelsea!!


 
Me too!  I like how the pebbled is a bit more easy care than the Florentine.  As much as I love my Flo satchels, I don't really want that much of the leather as in the Chelsea.  I'm weird that way, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.




Beauty indeed! Love her!





MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!




I am totally in love with this bag!  And a bit sad I missed out on this one.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212



Ooh...that color is so pretty. Can't wait until my Oyster Chelsea arrives. Great bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212




Yes, yes, yes to all 3 mod shots! Love this color and love Chelsea's. Hope you two enjoy your first day out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Ooh...that color is so pretty. Can't wait until my Oyster Chelsea arrives. Great bag!


Thanks!!  I really do love this color.  Can't wait to see your reveal pictures and hear what you think of yours.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, yes, yes to all 3 mod shots! Love this color and love Chelsea's. Hope you two enjoy your first day out.


Awww, thanks!!  I can already tell Miss Oyster is going to get lots of use.  I love this color.  So neutral and versatile.  I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252


 
Miss Olivia looks great on you!!


----------



## Trudysmom

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.


That is a really pretty bag and the color is great!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212


Very pretty color. I can see it would change with the lighting. Nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!


That is such a pretty color and style.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252


Very nice outfit of the day and bag.


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252



Very nice!  You look great and the bag is perfect with the outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.



Lovely bag; great color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212



Fabulous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!



Gorgeous, KC!   I'm going to dig out my black one, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252



Love Olivia!!   I want to see her in olive!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Olivia!!   I want to see her in olive!!




Me too!! Olive It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Hollie91999

New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> 
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.




I've always loved black in the Flo satchel. She's beautiful! I hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## CatePNW

Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!


----------



## Hollie91999

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've always loved black in the Flo satchel. She's beautiful! I hope you enjoyed carrying her.



Thank you..I don't have too many black bags but this one is TDF.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.


A beautiful bag style and florentine is wonderful with that thick suede top.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.



Wow, she's got her slouch on for sure!   Pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528



Your day sounds like mine, Cate!!   But at least you had a pretty handbag to take along!!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528


Lovely satchel!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hollie91999 said:


> Thank you..I don't have too many black bags but this one is TDF.




Thank you gf! I don't either. For many years, I didn't own any because I always thought they were boring and to hard looking. I LOOOVE them now.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528


 
I have one of those too, mine is in the color taupe and I haven't even worn her yet.  I guess I'd better get to it!!


----------



## CatePNW

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have one of those too, mine is in the color taupe and I haven't even worn her yet.  I guess I'd better get to it!!



I wasn't going to wear this until cooler weather, but after constantly seeing Flo satchels, I had to change into her.  I don't have tons of bags, and still don't have a Flo.  One of these days....LOL!


----------



## bren_vi

Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her. 
Today was her debut...


----------



## CatePNW

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...



That is cool looking!  Is the center stripe black or navy?


----------



## YankeeDooney

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...


So cool. I would have snapped that one up in a second. I love the trim around the zips. It frames the bag beautifully. More detail overall than the current zip zips. Are there pockets in this sample and are they trimmed with leather? Now why can't they make this?


----------



## BlazenHsss

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...


I love this!!!


----------



## bren_vi

Unfortunately the inside has nothing but the red lining. Not even the key keeper. But it was one of a kind. I'm with you...not sure why this wasn't produced? Guess the buyers or review panel didn't like the sample. Who knows? They missed a great opportunity because she's received tons of complements.


----------



## bren_vi

CatePNW said:


> That is cool looking!  Is the center stripe black or navy?



It is ivy!


----------



## bren_vi

YankeeDooney said:


> So cool. I would have snapped that one up in a second. I love the trim around the zips. It frames the bag beautifully. More detail overall than the current zip zips. Are there pockets in this sample and are they trimmed with leather? Now why can't they make this?



Unfortunately the inside has nothing but the red lining. Not even the key keeper. But it was one of a kind. I'm with you...not sure why this wasn't produced? Guess the buyers or review panel didn't like the sample. Who knows? They missed a great opportunity because she's received tons of complements.


----------



## MrsKC

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.


Love the hardware on her!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212



You and Chelasea are looking lovely, I love oyster.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252



Looking so classy, girl. Perfect satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Glad you chimed in... Beautiful bag and she has such a beautiful patina.
> 
> "One armed wallpaper hanger" ... LMBO!!!! Too funny.



I know, funny line for sure! Feel free to use it



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beauty indeed! Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally in love with this bag!  And a bit sad I missed out on this one.



Thank you, sorry you missed it too but it is looking like some new beautiful flos this season 



Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty color and style.



Thanks TM, I know you love florentine.



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, KC!   I'm going to dig out my black one, too.



I have the black one too, GF!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...




Wow!!  It's very different!  Lucky you to have a one off!.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
View attachment 3118131

View attachment 3118133


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3118131
> 
> View attachment 3118133


Very pretty! Nice to have that bag on the anniversary year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3118131
> 
> View attachment 3118133



Love Sydney, NAC!   I was looking at mine yesterday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...


 
That's cool!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies! 

Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496


Lovely outfit and bag!


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496


Purse looking good, shoes looking good,  and outfit looking good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496



  That bag is fabulous.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3118131
> 
> View attachment 3118133


 
They were selling these last night on QVC, very pretty!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496


 
Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212




Gorgeous! Glad you are loving her. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!




Lol! Another beautiful flo with a beautiful patina! Hope you get a break soon. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252




One of my favorites. Love her In bone and she looks great with your outfit. [emoji4]



Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> 
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.




Gorgeous satchel! [emoji4]



CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528




Twins! It sounds a lot like my life. It makes it more exciting when I get to carry a great bag [emoji4]



bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> 
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> 
> Today was her debut...




Wow! That's really great. I really like that. Congrats on getting that one of a kind. [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3118131
> 
> View attachment 3118133




Love [emoji7]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496




 Miss Ocean looks great with your outfit. You look great as always. I love the chevron top. Happy Holiday to you too. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496



I carried ocean Clayton yesterday, too! It's such a beautiful color for a fabulous bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size. * I think I need a couple more.*



She's Beautiful!  I love the old leather key keepers! I can't wait to see the other you add to your collection.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528



  If my bags could talk they'd say, "Is this it?  Is this all we're doing today?"  But they would say they love the Starbucks run! 

Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...



I LOVE her! I wouldn't have left without her either!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252



How did I get so far behind in just two day?

Two beautiful bags and two great outfits!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RN--did you see the thread on the NEW COLLETTE????


----------



## onyyxgirl

Bellepedia said:


> My new dooney.. Saffiano hobo..
> Not intended to get it.. But its on sale in macys for $145.. So got it in natural...
> View attachment 3116302


Such a beautiful bag and color.  Love Dooney hobo bags.


----------



## onyyxgirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3116263
> 
> View attachment 3116264


Such gorgeousness.  I love the speedy/Olivia type satchels but this satchel is just such a joy to have as well.  It hold so much.  And the details make it such eye candy.


----------



## onyyxgirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.  My very first Florentine; the medium hobo in natural.


OMG!!  I am gushing over all the goodness here.  TB Is right.  I have to have a natural bag now.  The patina is divine!


----------



## onyyxgirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today... I love this bag... Check out the off topic thread for a follow up story.
> 
> View attachment 3116386


That Chelsea is so beautiful, and the leather looks like butter (in my Mrs. Q voice).


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> RN--did you see the thread on the NEW COLLETTE????



Hi Sarah!

YES!  I just posted.  I forgot to mention the new Colette seems to be a little wider and deeper, based on the measurements.  If it's really 6.75' deep that's going to give you more room for things, without being too big. With the cinched in sides that makes a difference because it can get stuffed in the middle.


----------



## onyyxgirl

bren_vi said:


> My seasoned beauty.


I remember wanting this bag so badly once upon a time.  So classic.


----------



## onyyxgirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Oyster. I love how the color changes depending on the lighting. (ETA-Sorry - I need to clean the mirror)
> View attachment 3117209
> 
> View attachment 3117210
> 
> View attachment 3117212


Great color.  Very nice size too.


----------



## onyyxgirl

MrsKC said:


> This gorgeous beauty today! Sarah, thanks for reminding me of her.
> Sorry I haven't chimed in much. The semester has me busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.  But, I am trying to keep up with all the beautiful pictures!


Such a gorgeous color.  Again, I need a natural color dooney in my life.


----------



## onyyxgirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Pebbled Leather Olivia in Bone...
> 
> View attachment 3117252


Ooooo....I love that Olivia and the color!!  Great mod shot.  Such classic business casual.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Hollie91999 said:


> New to me, florentine med. Satchel.
> I think she's one of the older models, she has a leather key keeper.  Love how slouchy she is and she feels fabulous.  I love her size.  I think I need a couple more.


Classic beauty.  I think I have an older version of this bag too.  My key keeper is leather with brass hardware.  I would love to have a couple more too.


----------



## onyyxgirl

CatePNW said:


> Took this today on my errands to the bank, Dollar Tree and Starbucks.  Yeah, I lead an exciting life...LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3117527
> View attachment 3117528


Such a gorgeous bag!!  I would love to only have to go to the bank and dollar tree.  Sounds pretty exciting to me.  Being stuck behind a desk all day is horrible.


----------



## onyyxgirl

bren_vi said:


> Had to purchase this sample Zip Zip
> Was on a Business Trip in PA and couldn't leave without her.
> Today was her debut...



That is a lovely bag.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF ladies! Here is Miss T'Moro on this Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3118131
> 
> View attachment 3118133



Uh oh.  I think I'm in love!!  Is this bag sold now?! I love everything about her.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt like a Clayton today... Miss Ocean! Have a happy holiday ladies!
> 
> Excuse the maintenance mess I'm the background...
> 
> View attachment 3118496



Great mod shot.  Sharp outfit and gorgeous bag.  I have this bag on my wishlist.


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> You're going to love it!  It's a little toned down because the stitching is brown. I love it. Can't wait to see yours. [emoji2]



It came in the other day, oh my....totally love it, I could smell that yummy Florentine leather through the plastic bag...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> It came in the other day, oh my....totally love it, I could smell that yummy Florentine leather through the plastic bag...




Oh yay... Glad you love it. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## onyyxgirl

carterazo said:


> tear drop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115239


Not sure how I missed this gorgeous bag!!!  I love it!


----------



## onyyxgirl

carterazo said:


> My sweet (small) lock logo
> 
> View attachment 3107891


I love this bag!  It is my most favorite Dooney!  I have a medium orange logo lock satchel.


----------



## onyyxgirl

RozEnix said:


> The handles are kinda funky from storage, but here she is. I should bring her out so they can get back to normal. She was my first leather Dooney.


Is this the large?  I have a large signature one that greatly needs to be cleaned or sent for a trade.  The medium is a perfect size for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621



I love the multi colors--sadly, I missed out on them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> I love the multi colors--sadly, I missed out on them.




Thanks gf! I lucked out getting this one.


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621



I love that Wristlet and those nails look great.


----------



## onyyxgirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621


How cute?!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621



Love!


----------



## joce01

I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for the "shiny it" love. I love this little wristlet. I'm so glad I was able to find one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3119840
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.




Grrrr... Love this bag. I lusted over this bag for a long time and let it get away from me. Now I can't find one except the Bay but the not paying $200 for it. What did you wear it with?


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrrr... Love this bag. I lusted over this bag for a long time and let it get away from me. Now I can't find one except the Bay but the not paying $200 for it. What did you wear it with?



On Friday I wore a blue shirt for the company I work for and then today I wore a grey and white striped V-neck shirt, both jeans. So I mean it didn't really match at all. I try to match outfits with my bags, but with this one I don't have any colors that match it, but I figured it's a neutral tone so it goes with everything.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> On Friday I wore a blue shirt for the company I work for and then today I wore a grey and white striped V-neck shirt, both jeans. So I mean it didn't really match at all. I try to match outfits with my bags, but with this one I don't have any colors that match it, but I figured it's a neutral tone so it goes with everything.




Ahhh ok... Thank you! That was my only holdback on this one. Didn't know what I would wear it with. I love the color combo. I guess it really doesn't a always have to match, does it?


----------



## carterazo

onyyxgirl said:


> Not sure how I missed this gorgeous bag!!!  I love it!



Thank you!




onyyxgirl said:


> I love this bag!  It is my most favorite Dooney!  I have a medium orange logo lock satchel.



I've never seen it in orange.  I bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok... Thank you! That was my only holdback on this one. Didn't know what I would wear it with. I love the color combo. I guess it really doesn't a always have to match, does it?




No problem! I remember buying this bag and thinking the same thing but I got it cheap from a Macy's sale and not really caring what I could wear with her. She doesn't get much use sadly but I figured I'd bring her out because of the weather forecast and all my allergy meds lol.


----------



## MrsKC

Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather. 
The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday. 
My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.  
I will post some pictures next week. 
Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  enjoy your new black satchel.  That style is one of my favorite Dooney satchels.  And those bags are real work horses,  but not too heavy.  Tell DH, a woman can't have too many black bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .



Hi KC!

She's a beauty! You are going to love carrying her!

  Nothing spoils the excitement of an early delivery like DH finding the box!  But at least you get to enjoy her over the Labor Day Weekend!  

You have a blessed Sunday too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .



Gorgeous and classic, KC!


----------



## onyyxgirl

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen it in orange.  I bet it's gorgeous!


Yes it is.  I will post a pic as soon as I can take a decent one.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621




Love it! Your nails are so pretty [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3119840
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.




Love this bag! I have it in the tote. Love the color combo [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .




Great classic bag KC! Love it in you. You  will definitely get lots of use with this one. Have a blessed Sunday too!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621


Love that one!


----------



## MrsKC

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3119840
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.


Great bag so carefree!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  enjoy your new black satchel.  That style is one of my favorite Dooney satchels.  And those bags are real work horses,  but not too heavy.  Tell DH, a woman can't have too many black bags.



You are so right, a girl cannot have too many black handbags. I was doing a "black handbag inventory" in my head yesterday and I am in good shape .



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> She's a beauty! You are going to love carrying her!
> 
> Nothing spoils the excitement of an early delivery like DH finding the box!  But at least you get to enjoy her over the Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> You have a blessed Sunday too!



Thanks RN, I will love her, carried her to church today. She is simple, understated, and perfect!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous and classic, KC!



Thanks MB!



Twoboyz said:


> Great classic bag KC! Love it in you. You  will definitely get lots of use with this one. Have a blessed Sunday too!



Thanks TB, when is your next outlet trip? I think I heard the Verona was calling your name!


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3119840
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.


Nice tote, hope your allergies get better soon.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


Lovely new bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags. ha. I took my double pocket flo. in natural.



Thank you for the compliment on my new bag.  Sorry you haven't felt well but glad you were up to looking at handbags today. Your flo and blouse are lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Thank you for the compliment on my new bag.  Sorry you haven't felt well but glad you were up to looking at handbags today. Your flo and blouse are lovely.


Thank you. It was so nice to see so many nice new bags out for fall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.



Hi TM!

I'm happy you're feeling well enough to get out.  I'm sure looking at handbags was good medicine.   I love your Flo and blouse!

Take care!  Don't overdo it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.



Gorgeous, TM.  So...what did you see today?  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, TM.  So...what did you see today?  Hope you're feeling better.


Thank you. I saw a lot of bags, lots of brands. I never find things I want in Dooney like satchels. Lots of totes there though. It was fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I saw a lot of bags, lots of brands. I never find things I want in Dooney like satchels. Lots of totes there though. It was fun.



Did you check out the new Brahmin bags?  I love their fall colors.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.


 Hope you're feeling better, you look lovely as always!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


 
Enjoy your new classic satchel.


----------



## Live It Up

Giving the love to an older Dooney today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM*:  hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM*:  hope you are feeling better.


Thank you.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.


That is a very pretty bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.




Cute... Love the color!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.


Love to get the old ones out. I have that style in a giraffe print and a black pebbled with tan trim.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.


I just noticed the shoulder strap/handle. So pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> That is a very pretty bag.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Cute... Love the color!





MrsKC said:


> Love to get the old ones out. I have that style in a giraffe print and a black pebbled with tan trim.





Trudysmom said:


> I just noticed the shoulder strap/handle. So pretty.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

onyyxgirl said:


> That is a lovely bag.
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh oh.  I think I'm in love!!  Is this bag sold now?! I love everything about her.*
> 
> 
> 
> Great mod shot.  Sharp outfit and gorgeous bag.  I have this bag on my wishlist.


 
I ordered mine from QVC.  The last time I looked it was still on there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

onyyxgirl said:


> Great color.  Very nice size too.


Thanks!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet with me at a College Football game...
> 
> View attachment 3119621


Twins!!  This is always in my bag, no matter what I carry. 



joce01 said:


> View attachment 3119840
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Taupe Large Gabriella Chevron Satchel the past 2 days. The stick up handles don't bother me much and she carries a lot which is great since my allergies are acting up on me.


I love everything about this bag.  (I'm a bit said I waited too long and it sold out on ILD before I could make up my mind.) 



MrsKC said:


> Finally,  I have a classic black /black pebbled satchel . I think she will be perfect with many outfits and she also will be fine in the weather.
> The only issue with this transaction is DH found the box. . Shipping notification said Tuesday delivery. ...but she came yesterday.
> My black pebbled Davis Tassel Tote also came this past week.
> I will post some pictures next week.
> Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


 You can never go wrong with a classic black bag.  Looks great on you too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.


I'm so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.  I hope you feel better quickly.  Love your bag choice/outift of the day.  Pretty!



Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.


That is gorgeous!



MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .


 I love this color!  Looks great on you.  Enjoy your outing today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint. 

Happy Labor Day ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877




Looking good!! Loving the double Dooney!  Happy Labor Day to you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .



Mornin' KC!

That's a great movie bag! (Or shopping bag, or going to work bag, or just because bag!) I love the color and the tassels on the zipper pull! 

Have a fun day with DH!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877



A perfect pair! And the bags are beautiful too!!

Happy Labor Day to you too!


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Love this bag! I have it in the tote. Love the color combo [emoji4]





MrsKC said:


> Great bag so carefree!





Trudysmom said:


> Nice tote, hope your allergies get better soon.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I love everything about this bag.  (I'm a bit said I waited too long and it sold out on ILD before I could make up my mind.)



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877


Very nice bags and photo.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .


That is such a pretty color. Have a nice day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .



Love that color!  Have fun, KC!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877




Great mother-daughter mod--that mint bag look awesome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877



Double trouble!!  Cute pic and your bags are fabulous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  great double Dooney shot.  I'll bet some of your Dooneys end up in your daughter's closet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  great double Dooney shot.  I'll bet some of your Dooneys end up in your daughter's closet.




Thanks gf and Uhhhhh NOT!!!! Lol.  Watching her like a hawk with my bag today.


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877


I like the shot and the purses.


----------



## MiaBorsa

A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.


That is such  a pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.



Yay!  I was hoping you'd pull her and take her for a day trip somewhere! 

I hope you enjoy carrying her again!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.




Love this... Such a classic Dooney style!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> You are so right, a girl cannot have too many black handbags. I was doing a "black handbag inventory" in my head yesterday and I am in good shape .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN, I will love her, carried her to church today. She is simple, understated, and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB, when is your next outlet trip? I think I heard the Verona was calling your name!




Dare I say Wednesday? It's my last day of vacation. I might have to just check out the new outlet location. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I haven't been well so I was happy to be able to go out with hubby for a while today. We went to Dillard's to look at the handbags.  I wore my double pocket flo. in natural.




I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well but I'm glad you're feeling better. What fun going handbag shopping with that gorgeous bag. Hope you had fun. [emoji4]



Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to an older Dooney today.




Love that big croco pattern and the strap! Beautiful little bag. [emoji4]




MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .




I love that color! [emoji7]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877




You two look so cute! I hope you are having a happy Labor Day too! 



MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.




That's a really cute bag. I've never seen this style before. I really like it. [emoji4]

Happy Labor Day Everyone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Labor Day Everyone!



Happy Labor Day TB!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877


You girls are looking so good!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> That's a great movie bag! (Or shopping bag, or going to work bag, or just because bag!) I love the color and the tassels on the zipper pull!
> 
> Have a fun day with DH!





Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty color. Have a nice day.





MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color!  Have fun, KC!




Thanks so much girls, we caught a matinee, we saw War Room. It was great! My husband is having some back issues, so I think we are going to develop a prayer strategy . Then we had a late lunch. Nice day. 
Hope you all are having a nice holiday.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.


So glad you posted that one! I would get a ton of use out of her (if I had her, that is)


----------



## Twoboyz

I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks so much girls, we caught a matinee, we saw War Room. It was great! *My husband is having some back issues, so I think we are going to develop a prayer strategy *. Then we had a late lunch. Nice day.
> Hope you all are having a nice holiday.



Never underestimate the power of prayer!  You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me*. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more*. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> 
> View attachment 3121136



  I know what you mean! But the two that made the cut are great vacation bags!  You were wise to include a CBB.  I never think of one until I'm already on vacation.

Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Never underestimate the power of prayer!  You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you RN, I appreciate that so much!! And you are so right, prayer is very powerful. That movie would be a great one for your grandkids


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> 
> View attachment 3121136


Hope you are having a great time. I know, it is hard to decide which bags to take. You will be home to your bed and bags soon


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thank you RN, I appreciate that so much!! And you are so right, prayer is very powerful. That movie would be a great one for your grandkids





I never heard of War Room. I just watched the trailer on imdb.com and I think it's a great family movie!  I would love to see it!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I never heard of War Room. I just watched the trailer on imdb.com and I think it's a great family movie!  I would love to see it!


It did great this weekend and Priscilla Schier is one of my favs!!


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .



Ooh...very pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877



Looks like you two were all set for a fabulous day. Gorgeous outfits and bags! (Kind of makes me wish I had a daughter...but I wouldn't trade my son for ANYTHING! )


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.



So pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks for all the Double Dooney love! We had a great day out.

You ladies had some beauties as well.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> This pebbled beauty today!  Off to have some fun and catch a movie with DH .


 
OOh that's nice, is that a tulip shopper?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> 
> View attachment 3121136


 
Two beautiful choices, light to carry, glad you had a great vacation!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks for all the Double Dooney love! We had a great day out.
> 
> You ladies had some beauties as well.


 
Your daughter is as lovely as you!!  Love the o ring sac, beautiful the way it drapes.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you mean! But the two that made the cut are great vacation bags!  You were wise to include a CBB.  I never think of one until I'm already on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your vacation!




Thanks RN! The CBB has been the perfect companion. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> Hope you are having a great time. I know, it is hard to decide which bags to take. You will be home to your bed and bags soon




Thanks KC! I'm praying for you and your husband. I hope his back feels better soon. [emoji4]



hydrangeagirl said:


> Two beautiful choices, light to carry, glad you had a great vacation!




Thanks H! They worked out really well. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> OOh that's nice, is that a tulip shopper?


Hi HG, no, it is a small Tobi tote in lilac pebbled leather. I really love wearing this one!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! The CBB has been the perfect companion. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KC! I'm praying for you and your husband. I hope his back feels better soon. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks H! They worked out really well. [emoji4]


Thank you TB, .


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Double the Dooney today... O-Ring Calf Leather Sac in Sunset and the Pebbled Leather Chelsea Shopper in Mint.
> 
> Happy Labor Day ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3120877


Love it!!!!


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Thank you RN, I appreciate that so much!! And you are so right, prayer is very powerful. That movie would be a great one for your grandkids


Prayers from me too. Hope hubby is doing well.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Prayers from me too. Hope hubby is doing well.



Aww thanks Roz, greatly appreciated .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> That is such  a pretty bag.





RuedeNesle said:


> Yay!  I was hoping you'd pull her and take her for a day trip somewhere!
> 
> I hope you enjoy carrying her again!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this... Such a classic Dooney style!





Twoboyz said:


> That's a really cute bag. I've never seen this style before. I really like it. [emoji4]
> 
> Happy Labor Day Everyone!





MrsKC said:


> So glad you posted that one! I would get a ton of use out of her (if I had her, that is)





Live It Up said:


> So pretty!



Thanks, all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> 
> View attachment 3121136



Gorgeous pair, TB.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovely match to your blouse....love that color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.


Love iiiiitttttt! I really like that top TM. Such a great match.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.



Lovely combo today!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> 
> View attachment 3121136



Love those bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.




OMG, LOVE IT! All, the outfit, the bag! simply Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.



I LOVE that flo!!! Looks great with your outfit, too.


----------



## Live It Up

Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.



She's beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.



That chocolate is gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.


 Love that chocolate!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.


Such a pretty color.


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!





MrsKC said:


> That chocolate is gorgeous!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Love that chocolate!!





Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.




Delicious... Beautiful! I love a Chelsea


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.


That one is so nice. Suddenly I have a craving for a glass of milk.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Delicious... Beautiful! I love a Chelsea



Thanks! Chelsea is one of my favorites. 



YankeeDooney said:


> That one is so nice. Suddenly I have a craving for a glass of milk.



And there are *zero calories* in this chocolate!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute 
View attachment 3123717

View attachment 3123718


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718



Gorgeous NAC!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718





What a beauty! 

Happy Friday-EVE! (And Happy first day of Regular Season Football! Good luck to the Saints this year!)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718


 
Nice even pebbling on that one, very pretty!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718



Loving the Pebble Leather Ladies!  That Chocolate Brown is such a nice shade of brown


----------



## hydrangeagirl

It certainly is carefree as well as beautiful!  When I'm carrying one of mine, I find myself not even thinking about where I might set it down or what it is sitting next to.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous NAC!


Thanks!  Gotta love the pebbled leather. So easy care.



RuedeNesle said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> Happy Friday-EVE! (And Happy first day of Regular Season Football! Good luck to the Saints this year!)


Thanks!  I sure hope pre-season for our Saints is not an indicator of the regular season.  Yikes!  But I love Drew Brees no matter what.  Such a class act.  



hydrangeagirl said:


> Nice even pebbling on that one, very pretty!


 Thanks!  I love the pebbled leather bags - I don't have to worry about them as much as the Florentine leather. We are expecting some rain, so this was a good choice for today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> A closet dive yesterday reminded me that this "Sara" bag hasn't been out in a long time.


 What a beautiful namesake bag!  




Twoboyz said:


> I took these two on vacation with me. I have to say I miss my own bed but I miss my bags more. I can't wait to have variety again [emoji4]. Happy Labor Day!
> View attachment 3121136


Have fun on vacation! Love the pink chevron!



Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today & wore my Ocean Blue satchel.


Twins on Ocean Flo!!  Yours is so much more vibrant than mine (which to me, looks more like denim).  Hope you had fun shopping with your sister. 





Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.


Wow.  This is TDF gorgeous!  Chocolate Chelsea just made my wish list.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718



Ooh...very nice! That is one sexy bag!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow.  This is TDF gorgeous!  Chocolate Chelsea just made my wish list.



Thanks, *NAC*!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea in Chocolate Brown.



Love Chelsea!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718



She's gorgeous, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's gray Kingston.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.


Gorgeous!! What color?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Ooh...very nice! That is one sexy bag!


Thanks!!  Gotta love a classic black bag.



Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty bag!


Thanks!!  This is one of my favorites.




MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, NAC.


Thanks!! I just love the black pebbled bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.


 
What an awesome combo!!  Love!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.


Lovely photo and bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous!! What color?



Thanks, KC.  The gray Kingston is... gray.     HAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What an awesome combo!!  Love!!


   Thanks, NAC.  I love t'moro and gray together.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photo and bag.



Thanks, TM.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute
> View attachment 3123717
> 
> View attachment 3123718



Black is beautiful in pebbled leather, she's gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.


 

...so rich looking...I love it....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC.  The gray Kingston is... gray.     HAHA



Hi I am in drive by photo viewing today....and missed that! Gray is gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.



Love the Kingston, and it's GORGEOUS in gray!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> ...so rich looking...I love it....



Thanks, HG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi I am in drive by photo viewing today....and missed that! Gray is gorgeous!



:giggles:  You know I was just teasing you, KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Love the Kingston, and it's GORGEOUS in gray!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> :giggles:  You know I was just teasing you, KC.


I know, I am just up to my eyeballs in work and love to take a break and see what lovelies everyone is wearing. I think this present whirlwind ends in October sometime .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's gray Kingston.




This is so beautiful! I almost forgot how love my the Kingston's were. I love the Clayton's and wish this one would have worked for me.


----------



## casseyelsie

Lots of nice bags here!  I'm officially stalking or lurking this thread from now [emoji23]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.

It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
View attachment 3124601

View attachment 3124603


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603


Lovely color for a rainy day, happy Friday!


----------



## MrsKC

Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lovely Teal satchel, the color is really cheery!

Love your Dillen black satchel too!!

Enjoy your day ladies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey... 

Happy Friday! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Lovely color for a rainy day, happy Friday!


Thanks!!  I agree - not only is the saffiano easy care for the rain, but the teal color is just so pretty.  Makes me smile.  Happy Friday to you as well!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely Teal satchel, the color is really cheery!
> 
> Love your Dillen black satchel too!!
> 
> Enjoy your day ladies.




Thanks!  You enjoy your Friday as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650


 
Happy Friday to you too!  This is why the pictures we post here are so much better than the stock photos.  I would not have thought too much about this bag, but your pictures are gorgeous!  She looks great on you.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603



Gorgeous color!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .


Lovely!  Dillen is one of my favorites!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650



Great look!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603




Lovely lovely!!! This color is stunning.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You carry that lovely bag so well, especially with that top!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .



Hi KC!

Of course I noticed your beautiful bag first!  But I also couldn't help but noticed you're dressed in a long sleeve shirt.  It's so unseasonably hot in the Bay area!  I can't wait to need long sleeves again. 

Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650



Santorini looks great on you!

Happy Friday!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Of course I noticed your beautiful bag first!  But I also couldn't help but noticed you're dressed in a long sleeve shirt.  It's so unseasonably hot in the Bay area!  I can't wait to need long sleeves again.
> 
> Happy Friday to you too!



Thank you! ! Yes it is 62 and raining in central IN. Feels cool out.....but that is a nice change.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603


Gorgeous teal and butterfly combo!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .


Your Dillen is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650


Lovely gray drawstring!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds. 

I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love that turquoise!!  So happy you get to go out so often and use your lovely bags, wish I did....


----------



## Twoboyz

Pretty bags on this nice ending to the week.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## CatePNW

Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.


----------



## CatePNW

And hello to all and thanks for all the lovely pictures!  I haven't been posting much, but do appreaciate each lovely I see!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 3125114


 
Cranberry is one of my favorite colors, love your bag!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.



Love your bag and outfit!

Love, love, love your top!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 3125114


Very pretty bag, nice color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.




Beautiful!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.


What a cute ensemble TM. That bag is so yummy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 3125114



Hi Cate!

She's a beauty! 

After seeing yours and MaryBel's satchels (Dooney Closet Divin' thread) I'm tempted to breakout my crimson double pocket satchel and give my marine croco satchel the weekend off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.



What a perfect outfit with your beautiful satchel!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .


 What a beauty!!



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.


I love it when you post this bag.  I drool over the turquoise every time.  Love your whole ensemble too.



CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 3125114


 Twins!!  Seeing your reminds me that I need to pull mine out soon and give her some love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous color!


It really is.  This is one of the more saturated colors for a Dooney.  Almost as saturated as some of my MK saffiano bags.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely lovely!!! This color is stunning.


You have to see this color IRL.  It's very rich looking.  I'm so glad I took a chance on the color (I had not seen it IRL before ordering)



RuedeNesle said:


>


I know, right?  The color is gorgeous.  I'm so in love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Gorgeous teal and butterfly combo!


 
Thanks!  Some bags call for a bit of an accessory, and this one did today.  I like how the butterfly went with the teal color of the bag.


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the workweek with this new lovely on her first outing.
> 
> It's a rainy morning commute, so the lighting is not very good but this teal color is just so pretty anyway.
> View attachment 3124601
> 
> View attachment 3124603





MrsKC said:


> Working from home today with some errands later. I switched into my Dillen black double strap satchel.  She is a beauty ......but is heavy.  Happy Friday ladies .





PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3124649
> 
> View attachment 3124650



Back home after vacation and doing some catching up!

*NAC*, I love that teal and I love zip zips!! And the butterfly key chain is so pretty with it.

*MrsKC*, I love the black and brown combo, very versatile.  Though I'm sorry to hear it's so heavy!

*PcanTannedBty*, that Santorini is so expensive looking!  Love it on you!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and an errand. HOT and cloudy. Happy for the clouds.
> 
> I took my Turquoise Pocket satchel and wore turquoise also.



Love this bag and color!  And that's a very pretty shirt you're wearing.  



CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 3125114



Great fall color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.

View attachment 3125696

View attachment 3125697

View attachment 3125698


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Miss Ivy look right at home in the passenger's seat!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm loving all the autumn colors, ladies.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698



Very nice!!

Indeed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698



I'm lovin' Ms Ivy Flo in the sunshine!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate!
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> After seeing yours and MaryBel's satchels (Dooney Closet Divin' thread) I'm tempted to breakout my crimson double pocket satchel and give my marine croco satchel the weekend off.



I just ran across MB's green satchel like mine!  You know, I never want to get this bag out and use it, but when I do I just love it.  It was a little stiff when I got it, but now it's nice and soft, yet stays structured enough for my liking.  And it smells great and just feels good to carry.  

I'm kind of like that with several of my bags, lazy to get them out of their dustbags and carry.  But then I can't seem to change out of them when I do make a switch.....LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Some bags call for a bit of an accessory, and this one did today.  I like how the butterfly went with the teal color of the bag.


Yes, I have lots of purse charms. I love to use them.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698


Ivy is just beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915


Very pretty color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color.


 
Nice, nice, nice!!


----------



## neonbright

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698



Go green Flo, looks great.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915



PcanTann, I have to stop watching you videos, I am buying purses now, like I buy Copic markers for her drawing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698




Beautiful! I love Ivy in Flo. I love the texture of yours... Not super smooth and not pebbly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915



   You know I love that one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915




Gorgeous!  She looks great on you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful! I love Ivy in Flo. I love the texture of yours... Not super smooth and not pebbly.




Me too!  That what I like most about her. The texture is awesome.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I think ivy in the Florentine line is one of the prettiest greens that Dooney does.


*PCAN:*  I love the Bordeaux.


Ladies,  your Ivy and Bordeaux make me think that fall is coming.... soon I hope.


----------



## _purseaddict_

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915




[emoji173]&#65039;I love the shape of this bag.


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698



I think I have yet to see a Flo satchel in a color I didn't like lol!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsKC

Lockwood Satchel in Grey today!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok here is the picture


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately. 

Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Ok here is the picture







PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3126906
> 
> View attachment 3126907
> 
> View attachment 3126908




Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Today is Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125114




Love that great fall color!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3125696
> 
> View attachment 3125697
> 
> View attachment 3125698




Beautiful! Another great fall color! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> View attachment 3125910
> 
> View attachment 3125911
> 
> View attachment 3125915




Gorgeous! You know this is my favorite color ever! [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3126906
> 
> View attachment 3126907
> 
> View attachment 3126908




And drawstrings love you too! I love your outfit. Happy Sunday! 



elbgrl said:


> Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!
> 
> View attachment 3126916




Sounds like a fun day! Love that beautiful saffiano zip! The charms are so cute! [emoji4] Have fun!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!
> 
> View attachment 3126916


 
Three handsome bags ladies...


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ok here is the picture





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3126906
> 
> View attachment 3126907
> 
> View attachment 3126908





elbgrl said:


> Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126916




Very pretty bags and photos. Have a nice day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok here is the picture



Hi KC!

She's a beauty!  

I hope you're having a great Sunday!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126906
> 
> View attachment 3126907
> 
> View attachment 3126908



I can see why you're lovin' drawstring bags! She looks so good with your outfit!

Happy Sunday to you too!



elbgrl said:


> Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!
> 
> View attachment 3126916




Hi Rosie!

I LOVE this satchel!  And I love the charms! They're perfect with your beautiful bag and perfect to support your team!  I just watched the Bears lose.

Good luck to the Saints!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
View attachment 3127709

View attachment 3127711


----------



## Daquiri

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711


  So pretty!!!! Love violet florentine color IRL.


----------



## westvillage

Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is


----------



## PcanTannedBty

westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is




This is beautiful! It's so classic Dooney!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711


 
That's one gorgeous violet flo, sooo smooth......


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711


I love seeing this color in flo. Just so beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is


That is a pretty bag and what a nice size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711



Beautiful pop of color, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is



She's a beauty, WV!


----------



## ilikesunshine

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finishing the week out with my Santorini Drawstring in Grey...
> 
> Happy Friday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Really Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> First outing for Miss Ivy Flo. And now that the sun is shining I can get some good daylight pictures too. I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Color!
> 
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out Miss Bordeaux Logo Lock...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks Sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the vibrancy of this color
> 
> 
> 
> westvillage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it looks great!  I hope you decide to keep it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711


Gorgeous!!!


westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is



Beautiful and classic!


----------



## KayPea456

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls beautiful day today!  It started out raining so I switched into my Harrison Hobo. Also I needed to take several Bible study references to church for class so I needed a heavy duty bag and carried my nylon tote--a true work horse!



Hi! I have been eying the nylon tote. Do you like yours???  I was thinking it could be a great forever bag. DB stuff just looks soooo long lasting. I was thinking of carrying it to work so I am thinking navy or black color. Please let me know the pros and cons of the bag and how this tote has been for u?


----------



## klynneann

westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is



It really is unique!  I loved the whole Cabriolet line (I have a zip zip in brown cabriolet fabric and vachetta trim).  I want to say that I can remember these as far back as around 1995-98ish but I could be wrong...


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711



That is really a beauty! The color really pops!!


----------



## MrsKC

First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!


----------



## MrsKC

KayPea456 said:


> Hi! I have been eying the nylon tote. Do you like yours???  I was thinking it could be a great forever bag. DB stuff just looks soooo long lasting. I was thinking of carrying it to work so I am thinking navy or black color. Please let me know the pros and cons of the bag and how this tote has been for u?



Hi there, hmmm....I can't really think of any cons for this style but it does depend on what you are going to use it for. It is durable, can handle any weather, and can carry much--weight wise. It is not my every day bag--that would be due it its color and Dooney pebbled leather is usually my bag of choice.
If you are going to get a nylon bag call the outlets or see if I Love Dooney has what you are looking for, I would not pay retail for one. Hope that helps!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!


 

...handsome bag.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!



She's gorgeous, KC.  I have always like that style.  For some reason I thought you bought the black, though!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Olivia...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, KC.  I have always like that style.  For some reason I thought you bought the black, though!


Hi Sara, I did buy black , but this is the first time I have carried the blue . I think I bought it in July.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298



Gorgeous!   I think the red is my favorite.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sara, I did buy black , but this is the first time I have carried the blue . I think I bought it in July.



Oh!     Well, they're both gorgeous KC!    I love Dooney's marine.


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298


That red Olivia is beautiful!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!


NIce tote!


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is




Really pretty bag. I haven't seen that style before. Nice dive! [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!




I love the marine pebbled leather. That looks like a great bag. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298




That beautiful bag is so you! I'm glad you decided to keep her. Nothing pops an outfit like a red bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Nothing pops an outfit like a red bag.



That is so true.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yep, that red bag is popping right off the screen!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today![/QUOTE
> 
> Great bag! I actually bought this in black but returned it. After seeing yours, I'm rethinking my decision; )


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Saffiano Drawstring with me at church today... To my surprise, I'm really loving drawstrings lately.
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3126906
> 
> View attachment 3126907
> 
> View attachment 3126908





elbgrl said:


> Happy NFL Kickoff Day!  On my way to my sons's house for Saints football and food!
> 
> View attachment 3126916





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute. My phone makes the color look more pink but it really does have a bit of a purple hue to it.
> View attachment 3127709
> 
> View attachment 3127711





westvillage said:


> Hello again Here's a mod shot of my closet dive from this weekend. This is the Dooney tote in perforated Cabrio leather. I found a few from the Cabrio line in leather on Etsy and eBay so I know it really existed. The beautiful little hangtag has the style number on the back, D00882. The thing I'm most curious about is the year it was made. I just can't tell how old it is ... it's in beautiful condition (I bought it in a consignment shop about a decade ago, wore it a few times and tossed it in the back of the closet only to see the light of day again this past weekend) and the leather is AMAZING.  One seller said it is French leather whatever that means. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl today because I am just so fascinated with its uniqueness. Thank you to everyone who commented with good suggestions on the Closet Divin' thread. Here it is





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298



Wow, these are gorgeous ladies, colors are so saturated! Thank you for sharing your beautiful pics .


----------



## MrsKC

queenofmyhouse said:


> MrsKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today![/QUOTE
> 
> Great bag! I actually bought this in black but returned it. After seeing yours, I'm rethinking my decision; )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, returned it!!! I love this bag and have it in three colors.  Next I will get the brown. This is a great work bag for me. I use it as a handbag but still can fit a file folder and my ipad in it if I am going to a meeting and not taking my laptop bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298



A perfect pop with your outfit!


----------



## klynneann

Today I've got my zip zip with me, and she's sporting a new keychain from Coach that I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> Today I've got my zip zip with me, and she's sporting a new keychain from Coach that I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off.




Very cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Today I've got my zip zip with me, and she's sporting a new keychain from Coach that I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off.



Darling bag!  I am a sucker for a zipzip!   Love your new bling, too.


----------



## aerinha

Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift


----------



## MiaBorsa

Toledo Sophie!!


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Sophie!!


beautiful bag! How wide is the bag please. It appears to be wider than the 12" on the Q's website.


----------



## Trudysmom

klynneann said:


> Today I've got my zip zip with me, and she's sporting a new keychain from Coach that I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off.


Pretty bag and purse charm. I love Coach charms. Love to collect them.


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift


What a cute bag and love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Sophie!!


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

oldbaglover said:


> beautiful bag! How wide is the bag please. It appears to be wider than the 12" on the Q's website.



Thank you.  I measure the bottom at 13" x 6", and she's 13" tall at the "shoulder" where the strap attaches.  She's a pretty big bag, but not bulky feeling because the top is slim and there's plenty of strap-drop.  Surprisingly not heavy feeling, either.

ETA--I suppose the Q measurement is the flat panel on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, TM.  Are you waiting on your Buckley today?


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TM.  Are you waiting on your Buckley today?


YES! I can't wait! I will get the other two from the closet and take a family photo. I'm not feeling good so I will ask hubby to help.


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!



Thank you, Twoboyz!



MiaBorsa said:


> Darling bag!  I am a sucker for a zipzip!   Love your new bling, too.



Thanks, MiaBorsa!  Zipzips are so convenient and there's plenty of room for all my things.  



Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag and purse charm. I love Coach charms. Love to collect them.



Thank you, Trudysmom!  I think this is my first Coach charm, actually!


----------



## klynneann

aerinha said:


> Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift



So cute!  And love the color!



MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Sophie!!



This leather looks so soft!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> YES! I can't wait! I will get the other two from the closet and take a family photo. I'm not feeling good so I will ask hubby to help.



  Feel better!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> YES! I can't wait! I will get the other two from the closet and take a family photo. I'm not feeling good so I will ask hubby to help.


 
Can't wait to see your raspberry and hope it's perfect, hope you're feeling better soon....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> YES! I can't wait! I will get the other two from the closet and take a family photo. I'm not feeling good so I will ask hubby to help.



Aw, sorry you don't feel well, TM.  I'm sure your new Buckley will lift your spirits.


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> This leather looks so soft!



It's not very soft yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift



What a cutie!   Happy birthday!


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys!


Hope you feel better soon TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beautiful bags today ladies!!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift




Adorable! Happy Birthday. [emoji322]




MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Sophie!!




Beautiful! 



Trudysmom said:


> YES! I can't wait! I will get the other two from the closet and take a family photo. I'm not feeling good so I will ask hubby to help.




I hope you feel better soon T. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't remember if I posted this recently or not. (Sorry if I did). 
Took my favorite walking companion with me for my lunchtime walk. 1975 DB Shiny IT Large Slim Wristlet in Tmoro Biscuit.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember if I posted this recently or not. (Sorry if I did).
> Took my favorite walking companion with me for my lunchtime walk. 1975 DB Shiny IT Large Slim Wristlet in Tmoro Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 3130285


That's a pretty wristlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember if I posted this recently or not. (Sorry if I did).
> Took my favorite walking companion with me for my lunchtime walk. 1975 DB Shiny IT Large Slim Wristlet in Tmoro Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 3130285




Love it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Nice!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> First outing today for my Marine tote. Great bag for what I needed today!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia...
> 
> View attachment 3129298





klynneann said:


> Today I've got my zip zip with me, and she's sporting a new keychain from Coach that I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off.





aerinha said:


> Mini zip zip in lavender. I picked it but it was my bday gift





MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Sophie!!





Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember if I posted this recently or not. (Sorry if I did).
> Took my favorite walking companion with me for my lunchtime walk. 1975 DB Shiny IT Large Slim Wristlet in Tmoro Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 3130285





 HELP!!!! I've fallen (behind) and I can't catch up!! 

I've only missed a couple of days but I've missed some beautiful bags! 

I hope you enjoyed carrying your beauties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> HELP!!!! I've fallen (behind) and I can't catch up!!
> 
> I've only missed a couple of days but I've missed some beautiful bags!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed carrying your beauties!



   Where have you been, missy???


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Where have you been, missy???



Hey Sarah! :kiss:


The grandchildren are back to school which means we are back on several buses a day. (Joy calls it the "Bus Merry Go Round". )  Some days I have the energy to come home and reply to threads, other days I have just enough energy to lurk. And my oldest granddaughter is having a rough start with 5th grade homework and I been helping her a lot.


----------



## carterazo

small lock logo satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> That's a pretty wristlet.







MaryBel said:


> Love it!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Nice!!!







RuedeNesle said:


> HELP!!!! I've fallen (behind) and I can't catch up!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've only missed a couple of days but I've missed some beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed carrying your beauties!




Thanks everyone! 

RN I hope the Merry Go Round gets easier [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> small lock logo satchel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130663




Love it! The studs holding the strap make it a little edgy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

carterazo said:


> small lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130663



Love this one, anything that is smaller I'd love...


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! The studs holding the strap make it a little edgy.




Thank you! 






hydrangeagirl said:


> Love this one, anything that is smaller I'd love...



Thanks!  She is quite small. My things are tight fit- and I don't carry that much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gray Bristol on the morning commute. 

View attachment 3130868


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868




A lovely passenger as always! Happy Thursday [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> 
> The grandchildren are back to school which means we are back on several buses a day. (Joy calls it the "Bus Merry Go Round". )  Some days I have the energy to come home and reply to threads, other days I have just enough energy to lurk. And my oldest granddaughter is having a rough start with 5th grade homework* and I been helping her a lot.*



I just noticed my error. I reread my post before I sent it and didn't catch it until now!  *"I've* been helping her a lot."  I figure someone would read it and think I shouldn't be the one helping her with English! 



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> RN I hope the Merry Go Round gets easier [emoji4]



Thanks TB!

It is getting a little easier.  My daughter's shift changed this week and I can drive them to school in the morning which eliminates 4 buses. (And I don't have to wake up the 4 year old and take her on the morning bus run.)  Plus she is off Mondays so no buses then.  But now she works until 11pm so we take 4 buses after school, then I have to help them with homework and cook dinner.  The evenings go so fast!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868




Mornin' NAC!

She's beautiful!

Happy Friday-EVE!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868



Very pretty in that color...


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868




Love this dove grey bristol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember if I posted this recently or not. (Sorry if I did).
> Took my favorite walking companion with me for my lunchtime walk. 1975 DB Shiny IT Large Slim Wristlet in Tmoro Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 3130285



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> small lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130663



So ladylike!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868



   Gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> So ladylike!



Thanks. I  agree.


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> small lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130663


Very pretty and soft looking.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868


So nice. I love my gray florentine. Really nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my vintage bags today. SO roomy. I love the way this opens on top!


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> small lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130663





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gray Bristol on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3130868





Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today. SO roomy. I love the way this opens on top!




Gorgeous bags ladies!!


----------



## Suzwhat

Gretta satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131424


So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today. SO roomy. I love the way this opens on top!



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131424



Love Gretta!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love all the bags ladies!! (and the wristlet!!)


----------



## casseyelsie

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today. SO roomy. I love the way this opens on top!




I WANT! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131424




Beautiful... I love that color combo!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I just noticed my error. I reread my post before I sent it and didn't catch it until now!  *"I've* been helping her a lot."  I figure someone would read it and think I shouldn't be the one helping her with English!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting a little easier.  My daughter's shift changed this week and I can drive them to school in the morning which eliminates 4 buses. (And I don't have to wake up the 4 year old and take her on the morning bus run.)  Plus she is off Mondays so no buses then.  But now she works until 11pm so we take 4 buses after school, then I have to help them with homework and cook dinner.  The evenings go so fast!




I'm glad things are a little easier. It still sounds like a whirlwind! Those nights can't be easy.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!



 Thanks Sarah! [emoji4]



Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131424




I love beautiful Gretta!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage bags today. SO roomy. I love the way this opens on top!




Gorgeous and unique. Love it.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131424


Love Gretta and the lanyard!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!







MiaBorsa said:


> Love Gretta!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I love that color combo!







Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad things are a little easier. It still sounds like a whirlwind! Those nights can't be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love beautiful Gretta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and unique. Love it.







MrsKC said:


> Love Gretta and the lanyard!




I'm hopelessly behind in all the beautiful bags, but wanted to say thanks for the Gretta love.

P.S.  I [emoji173]&#65039; the lanyard too, MrsKC.  it is very well made and even has a few credit card slots.


----------



## Trudysmom

My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.



She's very pretty and I do love that raspberry!  Glad you're feeling better...


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.


Gorgeous, The Buckley is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.




She's gorgeous GF! And I love your outfit too!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.



Gorgeous!


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.



That's gorgeous!


----------



## OmiNiomi

Small lexington in smoke


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Loving Miss Oyster Lolo today as the sun sets.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Oyster Lolo today as the sun sets.
> 
> View attachment 3132384


Gorgeous bag and you get to live in such a lovely place!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Oyster Lolo today as the sun sets.
> 
> View attachment 3132384



Yup, another beautiful shot of a lovely bag in a gorgeous setting....


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Oyster Lolo today as the sun sets.
> 
> View attachment 3132384


Pretty photo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.


 
Wow!  Buckley is stunning in Raspberry!  Perfect with your top too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today. 
View attachment 3133052

View attachment 3133053


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053




Love the Chestnut... She's lovely! I use to think the color was so blah. I have chestnut in the Clayton. Have fun with her today


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love that chestnut, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053


Chestnut is so pretty and love the florentine.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the Chestnut... She's lovely! I use to think the color was so blah. I have chestnut in the Clayton. Have fun with her today




Thanks Pcan!  I love how rich color gets over time and when I condition her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that chestnut, NAC!




Me too!  Such a rich color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.




TDF gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053



I love the chestnut too; I don't have anything in that color yet...some look darker than others, yours is a pretty medium color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.




Oooh, I think I like this one, never have seen one before.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


  Thanks TM.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!!


  Thank you, NAC.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Oooh, I think I like this one, never have seen one before.


   Thanks HG.  I own this style in the chestnut and also navy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I know!!   I'd never heard of it before so I Googled it after seeing your post and it lead me to the thread a year or so ago where you guys were posting pictures and I saw your Navy and Chestnut bags.. Gorgeous, I think I like the Chestnut the best!!  I missed so many beautiful bags...


----------



## casseyelsie

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.




Nice!  Is that model still available?


----------



## MiaBorsa

casseyelsie said:


> Nice!  Is that model still available?



No; the Montecatini line was from 2013.


----------



## casseyelsie

MiaBorsa said:


> No; the Montecatini line was from 2013.




Oh!  Thanks for replying [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053





MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.



These bags are gorgeous! They are making me wanna switch to one of my brown bags.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053



Chestnut is lovely NAC!


MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.



That Monecatini is one of my favorites Sarah, do you still have the navy?


----------



## MrsKC

Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies


----------



## vanhornink

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies



So love Florentine, I now own 3 bags in Florentine....enjoy your Sunday with your lovely bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> These bags are gorgeous! They are making me wanna switch to one of my brown bags.



Thanks MB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> That Monecatini is one of my favorites Sarah, do you still have the navy?


Yes, I do, KC.  Do you still have your green one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies



Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053



Ah, chestnut...sigh.



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.



Ooo, very nice!  I've never seen this style before - lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053



Hi NAC!

She's a beauty!  
Good luck to the Saints today!  I have them as my Survivor Pool team so they have to win! 



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.



Hi Sarah!

I have always loved this bag!  I love the way she slouches and the color.  The details along the sides are so beautiful!




MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies



Hi KC!

When I was reading your post I could almost smell the leather myself!   She looks wonderful!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again. 

At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Gretta getting the love today. 
View attachment 3134161


View attachment 3134163


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies



There's nothing better than the smell of dooney leather! 
Love your Smith! is it t-moro?

Happy Sunday Kc!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Hey GF!
It doesn't matter it is a repeat, when it is this good, I'll have many repeats!
Everything looks so good in your pic!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend in beautiful SF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163



Gorgeous! So bright and happy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Ooo, very nice!  I've never seen this style before - lovely!


  Thanks!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I have always loved this bag!  I love the way she slouches and the color.  The details along the sides are so beautiful!


  Thanks, girl.  I love this bag; it is so unusual to have a leather Dooney this slouchy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Hey, it doesn't matter how many times we "repeat."   This is the "what are you carrying TODAY" thread!!!       Besides, we never get tired of seeing that gorgeous bag.  Enjoy your day.  

Oh...and cute wallet!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163



Miss Gretta looks so cheerful.  Have a fun day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.



Gorgeous! She looks so yummy!


----------



## Ahiko

Got my duck bag back after letting someone borrow it for the year. Still my favorite crossbody. Six years old.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> It doesn't matter it is a repeat, when it is this good, I'll have many repeats!
> Everything looks so good in your pic!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend in beautiful SF!



Hi MB! 

Thanks!  The weather is beautiful this weekend!  I'm back at my sister's apartment.  We're going to head out soon to enjoy this beautiful day!

You enjoy the rest of your weekend too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, it doesn't matter how many times we "repeat."   This is the "what are you carrying TODAY" thread!!!       Besides, we never get tired of seeing that gorgeous bag.  Enjoy your day.
> 
> Oh...and cute wallet!!



Thanks Sarah! I really love carrying this satchel!

Enjoy your day too! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.



I love Ms Chelsea!


----------



## MrsKC

vanhornink said:


> So love Florentine, I now own 3 bags in Florentine....enjoy your Sunday with your lovely bag


Thanks so much!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I do, KC.  Do you still have your green one?





MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Sarah and I still have my green one--hope to never part with her. I bet you feel the same about Thelma and Louise .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies



Love my smaller Smith Bag, love the form, wish they would make the smaller one in Florentine like yours...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!



and something yummy to eat...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163



bright and beautiful...


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> She's a beauty!
> Good luck to the Saints today!  I have them as my Survivor Pool team so they have to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I have always loved this bag!  I love the way she slouches and the color.  The details along the sides are so beautiful!F
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KC!
> 
> When I was reading your post I could almost smell the leather myself!   She looks wonderful!  Enjoy!





RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Thank you ma'am, I have her in my home office with me this afternoon and now my whole office smells like leather!
I never get tired of seeing your lovely blue croco, she is getting quite a patina, and breakfast looks lovely.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> There's nothing better than the smell of dooney leather!
> Love your Smith! is it t-moro?
> 
> Happy Sunday Kc!



I know it! Yes, it's the Tmoro. I think you have this one too....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.


So pretty!!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163


Little pop of color for your Sunday!


----------



## MrsKC

Ahiko said:


> Got my duck bag back after letting someone borrow it for the year. Still my favorite crossbody. Six years old.


Such a cute bag!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love my smaller Smith Bag, love the form, wish they would make the smaller one in Florentine like yours...


Maybe they will....., they are doing new things all the time!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Sarah and I still have my green one--hope to never part with her. I bet you feel the same about Thelma and Louise .



LMBO!!      I can't believe you  remembered "Thelma and Louise!!"   HAHA    (And you know I am keeping those two until I die, then my daughters can each have one!!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! She looks so yummy!





RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah! I really love carrying this satchel!
> 
> Enjoy your day too!
> 
> I love Ms Chelsea!





MrsKC said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks, everyone.  :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey



Cute!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LMBO!!      I can't believe you  remembered "Thelma and Louise!!"   HAHA    (And you know I am keeping those two until I die, then my daughters can each have one!!)



I can't believe I remembered it either!  Agreed they are both treasures and your daughters will love them. So far no females for me to pass mine on to BUT....I could still get a grand daughter; )


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies


That is a beautiful flo Smith. Florentine is wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Great photo, lovely handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163


I love that color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.


Such a pretty bag. Dillen is nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

Ahiko said:


> Got my duck bag back after letting someone borrow it for the year. Still my favorite crossbody. Six years old.


Glad you get to wear your bag again. It is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey


Very pretty  bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey


 
cute little bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> My new Raspberry Buckley is here! I wore it today.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Oyster Lolo today as the sun sets.
> 
> View attachment 3132384







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol riding shotgun while I run errands today.
> View attachment 3133052
> 
> View attachment 3133053







MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.







MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies







RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> 
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Gretta getting the love today.
> View attachment 3134161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134163







MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.




Gorgeous bags this weekend everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> These bags are gorgeous! They are making me wanna switch to one of my brown bags.




Thanks GF! You should!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Chestnut is lovely NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Monecatini is one of my favorites Sarah, do you still have the navy?




Thanks!!


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey[/QUOTE
> 
> That is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Trudysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful flo Smith. Florentine is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TM
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437


She really seems like a great bag and the wristlet is HUGE, great size .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> Good luck to the Saints today!  I have them as my Survivor Pool team so they have to win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved this bag!  I love the way she slouches and the color.  The details along the sides are so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KC!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was reading your post I could almost smell the leather myself!   She looks wonderful!  Enjoy!




Thanks RN! Unfortunately my boys stunk up the place today. I don't think it's going to be a good season.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! So bright and happy!




Thanks! That's what I was going for.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I know this is a repeat but I'm in San Francisco this weekend so I thought I'd post a pic of her again.
> 
> 
> 
> At a cafe this morning, hoping to have a Dooney sighting.  I bought a pink MKors flap coin purse on ebay last week to carry with a pink Maxx New York bag I got on ebay for $9.99 plus shipping. I use it for my bus bag when I pick up the grandkids at school.  But the wallet is so cute I wanted to carry it this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!




Repeat all you want. I love seeing this beauty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Miss Gretta looks so cheerful.  Have a fun day.




Thanks!  It was grocery shopping, lol. But at least I had something pretty to look at.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Taupe Dillen Chelsea today.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437



Glad she's working out for you, TB.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ahiko said:


> Got my duck bag back after letting someone borrow it for the year. Still my favorite crossbody. Six years old.




Pretty! Glad you got her back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> bright and beautiful...




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Little pop of color for your Sunday!




She sure is!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love that color!




Me too!  So cheerful.


----------



## Ahiko

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! Glad you got her back.



Thank you! It's great to have him back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey




Nice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags this weekend everyone!




Thanks TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437




That is pretty!  She looks great on you!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, come to mama! I pulled out this beauty and the intoxicating smell of florentine filled the closet. Happy Sunday ladies




Happy Sunday! I love the Smith bag. Such a clean understated but in your face bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437




She looks beautiful TB! I think she's a great size for you. Doesn't look big or bulky at all. I'm glad you decided to keep her as well. I'm finding the wristlet to be quite handy as well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey




Lovely Crossbody! I really need to get one. I just get to the counter and think... "I could get a nice bag for that price". I saw some at Dillard's today that I really like. Discount wasn't deep enough. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaJ

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey




I love that bag since they revamped the size.  It's a wonderful purse.  Enjoy that. I'm tired of looking like I'm carrying the kitchen sink especially in Florida and this bag is great.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> She really seems like a great bag and the wristlet is HUGE, great size .




Thank you! It's quite slim but forgiving so I can cram my Dooney coin/card wallet. And my phone in there. My keys have to hang out. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Glad she's working out for you, TB.




Thanks! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is pretty!  She looks great on you!!




Thanks NAC! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks beautiful TB! I think she's a great size for you. Doesn't look big or bulky at all. I'm glad you decided to keep her as well. I'm finding the wristlet to be quite handy as well.




Thanks Pcan! I'm finding she's not heavy at all and really great to carry. I ended up shortening the strap on both sides to the shortest length because I don't like totes to hang to much down by my hip. It's working out better. She sure is pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437


You crack me up TB. So Lilliana had another debut? Glad it's working for you. It really is a pretty bag.

Another nice vid by the way. Hey, that Janine Satchel may be in your future. Curious what you think of it when you get a chance to try it on. The bordeaux is a beautiful color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks RN! Unfortunately my boys stunk up the place today. I don't think it's going to be a good season.




 I'm so mad!  The Saints got a lot of people kicked out our Survival Pool and I was one of them! :censor:  A FOX sportscaster called it a "Suicide" Pool for everyone who picked the Saints.  I'm still in shock over that game!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Great photo, lovely handbag.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Repeat all you want. I love seeing this beauty.



Thanks TM and NAC!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thank you ma'am, I have her in my home office with me this afternoon and now my whole office smells like leather!
> I never get tired of seeing your lovely blue croco, she is getting quite a patina, and breakfast looks lovely.



Hi KC! 

Thanks very much!  I never get tired of carrying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437




Hi TB!

I'm glad you took her out the box!  This is proof positive you two (and the wristlet) belong together!

Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ahiko:*  your duck bag is adorable.  Glad you can enjoy it again.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> You crack me up TB. So Lilliana had another debut? Glad it's working for you. It really is a pretty bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice vid by the way. Hey, that Janine Satchel may be in your future. Curious what you think of it when you get a chance to try it on. The bordeaux is a beautiful color.




I know I wonder sometimes... ! Thank you for the compliment on my video. That Bordeaux Janine is haunting me. I was going to go to the outlet Saturday to look at the Bordeaux Claremont satchel, but decided to save the money and stay home. Then last night DooneyAddict posted a video of hers. Ugh... I think I need that bag. [emoji16] the outlet had the Janine in grey, but I think I really want a Bordeaux.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you took her out the box!  This is proof positive you two (and the wristlet) belong together!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Hi RN! Thanks. I really love they bag. Funny how things can change in a matter of a day. Lol! I'm sorry about your suicide pool. [emoji20] hope your weekend was nice despite that.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437



Looks like she was made for you!! Very nice...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.  

For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
View attachment 3134912

View attachment 3134913


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so mad!  The Saints got a lot of people kicked out our Survival Pool and I was one of them! :censor:  A FOX sportscaster called it a "Suicide" Pool for everyone who picked the Saints.  I'm still in shock over that game!




We are too. Drew Brees is much better than that. The team made terrible off season choices.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! Thanks. I really love they bag. Funny how things can change in a matter of a day. Lol! I'm sorry about your suicide pool. [emoji20] hope your weekend was nice despite that.



It is funny!  I think we try to convince ourselves if it's not love at first sight we should return her.  But just like any good long term relationship you have to give yourself time to see if it's going to work out. 


Thanks!  I'm having a wonderful weekend despite the loss! My sister and I were out enjoying the afternoon during the second half of the game.  While the Saints were kicking me out the  pool, my sister and I were kicking back at Umami Burger (our favorite burger place!) enjoying a delicious meal and people watching on Union Street. I've done the three stages of grief for the Saints game; Denial, Anger, Acceptance.   I go back to Oakland tonight so I'm going to head to a cafe soon and enjoy another beautiful (but slightly warm) day in SF!

I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We are too. Drew Brees is much better than that. The team made terrible off season choices.



Hi NAC!

I'm a long time Bears fan, so I know what you're going through!   I hope the season gets better for the sake of the fans!




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913



She's beautiful! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Vicmarie

Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !



I love the bag! And I love your nail color with the bag! And your OOTD!  And all your other Dooneys in the picture!  Great photo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !



So she's finally loaded up!   Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Ahiko said:


> Got my duck bag back after letting someone borrow it for the year. Still my favorite crossbody. Six years old.


 
She's so cute! Looks very good on you! Glad you got it back!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Thanks!  The weather is beautiful this weekend!  I'm back at my sister's apartment.  We're going to head out soon to enjoy this beautiful day!
> 
> You enjoy the rest of your weekend too!




Hey GF!
It was beautiful here too. I think it was one of the last good weekends before the rain starts. So since it was so nice, we decided to go on a recon mission to Seattle to have lunch and do some research on a pastry place we saw on TV. By the time we got to the pastry place it was almost closing time and the favorites were already gone but we got some other pastries and a slice of cake and they were delish! So next time we'll go early! Took Miss Cranberry Nina along since I wouldn't have to worry in case we got some rain.


It was supposed to rain all day yesterday but it only rained at night, but it was very windy. I was getting dizzy watching the pine trees swing with the wind. I felt I was in Chicago!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I know it! Yes, it's the Tmoro. I think you have this one too....




Yes, I do, it was my first Smith! It's an awesome bag!


----------



## MaryBel

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3134313
> 
> Pebble leather large crossbody in dark grey


 
Lovely xbody AG! 
I love this size since you can fit a lot on them.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437


 
I'm glad you decided to keep her GF!
She looks great on you and the color will go with everything all year round!


btw, love your shoes and the color in your nails!


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> I love that bag since they revamped the size.  It's a wonderful purse.  Enjoy that. I'm tired of looking like I'm carrying the kitchen sink especially in Florida and this bag is great.


 
Hey Becks! Nice to 'see you'
I agree with you, this size is really nice! The letter carrier is too small for me.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I know I wonder sometimes... ! Thank you for the compliment on my video. That Bordeaux Janine is haunting me. I was going to go to the outlet Saturday to look at the Bordeaux Claremont satchel, but decided to save the money and stay home. Then last night DooneyAddict posted a video of hers. Ugh... I think I need that bag. [emoji16] the outlet had the Janine in grey, but I think I really want a Bordeaux.




GF, between Janine and the satchel I vote for the satchel! The Janine is nice to look at but a bit uncomfortable to carry and I'm not a fan of the closure! The satchel is perfect all around!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913




Perfect for fall!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !


 
She's gorgeous! Love the outfit and the color on your nails!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Looks like she was made for you!! Very nice...




Thanks! [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913




Probably one of my favorite bags[emoji7] happy Monday 



RuedeNesle said:


> It is funny!  I think we try to convince ourselves if it's not love at first sight we should return her.  But just like any good long term relationship you have to give yourself time to see if it's going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm having a wonderful weekend despite the loss! My sister and I were out enjoying the afternoon during the second half of the game.  While the Saints were kicking me out the  pool, my sister and I were kicking back at Umami Burger (our favorite burger place!) enjoying a delicious meal and people watching on Union Street. I've done the three stages of grief for the Saints game; Denial, Anger, Acceptance.   I go back to Oakland tonight so I'm going to head to a cafe soon and enjoy another beautiful (but slightly warm) day in SF!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're having a good day!




[emoji23] slow and steady wins the race. Lol! I'm glad you and your sister managed to have a nice day despite being kicked. [emoji37] burgers sound yummy! Thanks RN, I had a nice day. I miss it already. Lol! [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !




So pretty! You always look great. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> I'm glad you decided to keep her GF!
> She looks great on you and the color will go with everything all year round!
> 
> 
> btw, love your shoes and the color in your nails!




Thanks MaryBel! I thought the nail color looked great with the Tmoro bag. I am beginning to transition into darker colors for fall (a little reluctantly but it's time). [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> GF, between Janine and the satchel I vote for the satchel! The Janine is nice to look at but a bit uncomfortable to carry and I'm not a fan of the closure! The satchel is perfect all around!




Thanks, as you can see I need all the help I can get! Lol! I know the satchel will be a better fit for me.


----------



## momjules

Tb.   Congratulations on your decision to keep Lilliana !


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Tb.   Congratulations on your decision to keep Lilliana !




Thanks Jules!


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I'm going blue with my Snake embossed hobo and matching Clark's.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !


Love that flo satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

Out to lunch and errands today. I wore my pretty dome satchel today.


----------



## Trudysmom

Very pretty bag and shoes.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !


Yay Vic!!!  Give her a whirl!
.....how many compliments did you get?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know I wonder sometimes... ! Thank you for the compliment on my video. That Bordeaux Janine is haunting me. I was going to go to the outlet Saturday to look at the Bordeaux Claremont satchel, but decided to save the money and stay home. Then last night DooneyAddict posted a video of hers. Ugh... I think I need that bag. [emoji16] the outlet had the Janine in grey, but I think I really want a Bordeaux.




When I saw that video I, lol... And said "it oh".


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913



Lovely crimson light or dark...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !




Sooo cute V! I really like your style... It's so cute and girly! I have that color in Big Bertha, wish I had got the small. She's gorgeous! So glad you bought her out.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !




What an awesome color I just love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913




Beautiful! I like the pebbling too. It's just enough to help camouflage the scratches. Beautiful color! My Raspberry is that way. I have 4 of this color/similar in my collection and wanna carry them all at one time. [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm going blue with my Snake embossed hobo and matching Clark's.
> 
> View attachment 3135257



Ooh how rich looking that bag is!!  I've seen it in the red but I like the blue better, gorgeous!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm going blue with my Snake embossed hobo and matching Clark's.
> 
> View attachment 3135257




Slither slither... Beautiful combo! That blue is gorg


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Out to lunch and errands today. I wore my pretty dome satchel today.




Lovely as usual,,,,


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the Monday morning commute. I love the pebbling on this bag.
> 
> For some reason my picture makes the color look a lot lighter than it really is. IRL it is much darker and richer looking.
> View attachment 3134912
> 
> View attachment 3134913




Crimson is such a gorgeous color. That flo is a beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134967
> 
> Florentine leather small satchel in salmon today !



That bag's a real beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Out to lunch and errands today. I wore my pretty dome satchel today.




Love that beautiful bag! 



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and shoes.




Thanks T [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> When I saw that video I, lol... And said "it oh".




Lol! It's haunting me!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Ooh how rich looking that bag is!!  I've seen it in the red but I like the blue better, gorgeous!!




Thanks H! It was a toss up for me between the red and blue. I thought the blue would go with more outfits. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Slither slither... Beautiful combo! That blue is gorg




Haha! Thanks girlfriend. [emoji4]


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad I took her back out of the box. I am loving this bag! My favorite thing is this wristlet. She came in handy for Saturday shopping, my walks, and my son's hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3134436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134437



It looks great on you!



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm heading out with my Montecatini hobo today.



OMG...can you say - GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> It looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...can you say - GORGEOUS!!!




Thank you! I also agree with your comment on Sarah's hobo. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
`


----------



## rubylovesdooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `



Love the crimson florentine hobo.such a beautiful colour


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `



Very pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm going blue with my Snake embossed hobo and matching Clark's.
> 
> View attachment 3135257



Yikes, how did I miss this yesterday??      That's a gorgeous bag and I love the coordinating loafers!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> OMG...can you say - GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `



She's a beauty, HG!


----------



## aerinha

Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yikes, how did I miss this yesterday??      That's a gorgeous bag and I love the coordinating loafers!




Thanks Sarah! This was the bag responsible for my madness. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> 
> `




Gorgeous bag! I'm glad you're loving her and your husband is too. Hope you had a nice dinner. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural




She's perfect! My male coworker once caught me photographing my bag. How embarrassing! I know what you mean. Lol!


----------



## KayPea456

MrsKC said:


> Hi there, hmmm....I can't really think of any cons for this style but it does depend on what you are going to use it for. It is durable, can handle any weather, and can carry much--weight wise. It is not my every day bag--that would be due it its color and Dooney pebbled leather is usually my bag of choice.
> If you are going to get a nylon bag call the outlets or see if I Love Dooney has what you are looking for, I would not pay retail for one. Hope that helps!


Hi, Thanks so much for responding! I ended up just purchasing a KateSpade nylon tote with a zip today because of the sales. I think DB quality is a lot better than Kate's but I haven't seen the sales price that I'm looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm going blue with my Snake embossed hobo and matching Clark's.
> 
> View attachment 3135257




Love them both!



Trudysmom said:


> Out to lunch and errands today. I wore my pretty dome satchel today.


 
She's so pretty TM! looks so good with your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `


 
She looks so luxurious!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural




So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm carrying my Davis Tassel tote in Magenta. This is one of the older versions that came in the same type of leather as the Claremont collection.


----------



## Vicmarie

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural




She's so cute !!!! [emoji7][emoji7] looks wayyy better then mine ! Perfect !


----------



## Vicmarie

A yorkie and a Willa !


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural



Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Davis Tassel tote in Magenta. This is one of the older versions that came in the same type of leather as the Claremont collection.



You know I love that Girl!  Wish I had that color!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !



That is so precious! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's perfect! My male coworker once caught me photographing my bag. How embarrassing! I know what you mean. Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !



I don't know which one is cuter!!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !


 
Cute pair!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> You know I love that Girl!  Wish I had that color!!


 

Thanks Kc!
They are really nice! I got my first one when they were new and I found an ocean at the outlet at 30% off when I was visiting Chicago. So after carrying the ocean for a bit, loved it so much I got the red and then the magenta and then the saddle tan!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty TM! looks so good with your outfit!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Davis Tassel tote in Magenta. This is one of the older versions that came in the same type of leather as the Claremont collection.




That's a really cute tote. It's funny how things come back around. [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !




Adorable picture! Yorker could ride in Willa. Love that color!


----------



## Vicmarie

lol thanks everyone !


----------



## ilikesunshine

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `



Very nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `





Hi HG!

She's soooo beautiful!  What a great ebay purchase! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's a really cute tote. It's funny how things come back around. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF! 
Yep, it makes you happy to have them!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Miss Crimson twist strap thanks ALL of you lovely  Ladies for your kind words!!  I thank you too!!


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> She's so cute !!!! [emoji7][emoji7] looks wayyy better then mine ! Perfect !



This is only her second outing and she rides to work inside my tote, so she has a sheltered life. 




MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> She's perfect! My male coworker once caught me photographing my bag. How embarrassing! I know what you mean. Lol!


The plan was to get a shot of her in my lap to show off how she went with my dress and my necklace, but that is an odd position to be in with a phone camera when people walk in.  "Oh hi, I am really not taking a pic of my thighs".

Although the most embarassing thing I got caught doing at work, by my boss no less, was hiding toilet paper.  Long, off topic story short, we had a temp in for a week who opened a new roll every time the old one was half gone.  Entire ladies room shelf full of half used rolls.  I couldn't take it any more so one night after she left I took all the rolls, opened and new, and hid them in a drawer (told cleaning crew not to replenish).  Boss caught me running to the drawer with my arms loaded up.  Even funnier was the temp blamed the men in the office for stealing all our toilet paper.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural


 
Pretty bag, nice and smooth..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Davis Tassel tote in Magenta. This is one of the older versions that came in the same type of leather as the Claremont collection.


 
Wow, that's a pretty one...!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !


 
Awww  I'll take the doggie...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile. 

Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !




Lol... That's sooo cute! Both the bag and the Yorkie. That bag is so you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural




Ahhh so pretty!! She's perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243



Wow, those pics look like two totally different colors!   Beautiful bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, those pics look like two totally different colors!   Beautiful bag.




Yeah, bad lighting inside that's why I took 2. [emoji2]The one in the car is more true. Thanks gf!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243


Pretty florentine tote!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went for a drive this evening. I took my olive flo pocket clutch.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> Miss Crimson twist strap thanks ALL of you lovely  Ladies for your kind words!!  I thank you too!!



*HG*:  your crimson Flo is lovely.   My crimson Flo is a very dark color with a lot of brown undertones.  Yours is so much prettier.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243


Love the color


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243


 
I was thinking the same, looks like two different colors, the first one does it for me!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive this evening. I took my olive flo pocket clutch.


 

Perfectly olive!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  your crimson Flo is lovely.   My crimson Flo is a very dark color with a lot of brown undertones.  Yours is so much prettier.


 

Thanks, it was listed as Bordeaux but the tag said Crimson which I never even noticed   until a few days later!!  I got lucky with this one...


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243



Beautiful tote. Love the color.


----------



## _purseaddict_

aerinha said:


> Was trying for a better pic but coworkers will not stay out of break room so I can photograph my bag in peace lol. Here is my mini flo satchel in natural




Can mini fit mini iPad? Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243




Sigh ... So gorgeous !


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I know I wonder sometimes... ! Thank you for the compliment on my video. That Bordeaux Janine is haunting me. I was going to go to the outlet Saturday to look at the Bordeaux Claremont satchel, but decided to save the money and stay home. Then last night DooneyAddict posted a video of hers. Ugh... I think I need that bag. [emoji16] the outlet had the Janine in grey, but I think I really want a Bordeaux.



Took a quick drive to my LV factory store, they have the Claremont Janine in the bordeaux--I think.  Or crimson.  I can't be sure which.  It's very pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Took a quick drive to my LV factory store, they have the Claremont Janine in the bordeaux--I think.  Or crimson.  I can't be sure which.  It's very pretty.




I still love that bag. Thanks for letting me known.  I really want to see it IRL. I'm so all over the place. Last night I was on Dooney.com and now I want the small cayden Python. I don't know what color but I really like olive or saddle.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive this evening. I took my olive flo pocket clutch.




Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243




So pretty! I just love that color. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> The plan was to get a shot of her in my lap to show off how she went with my dress and my necklace, but that is an odd position to be in with a phone camera when people walk in.  "Oh hi, I am really not taking a pic of my thighs".
> 
> Although the most embarassing thing I got caught doing at work, by my boss no less, was hiding toilet paper.  Long, off topic story short, we had a temp in for a week who opened a new roll every time the old one was half gone.  Entire ladies room shelf full of half used rolls.  I couldn't take it any more so one night after she left I took all the rolls, opened and new, and hid them in a drawer (told cleaning crew not to replenish).  Boss caught me running to the drawer with my arms loaded up.  Even funnier was the temp blamed the men in the office for stealing all our toilet paper.




Rotflmao!!! I'm picturing you running with your arms full of TP. [emoji23].  After this story I think you can go ahead and take pictures of your thighs. Lol!


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !




I luv them both!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3136624

View attachment 3136625


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625


Wow!!  That would brighten up anyone's day...lovely...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love that aqua pebbled satchel.... color is beautiful and style is perfect.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2Boyz:*  if you find a python bag,  be sure to check it over carefully.   I love snake embossed leathers, but with the new python I haven't found one I'm happy with.  Either it's in good condition but the large scales are very puffy or the bag itself is beginning to look shabby and the small scales are lifting up.  I passed on a beautiful lavender python satchel (in the Dooney boutique retail store)  this weekend because it was starting to look worn.


I'm very familiar with snake prints and also natural snake handbags.   And I know that over time the scales can lift up.   But... I expect it to be in good condition when I buy it and if I give it gentle use,  I expect it to look good for a long time.  And that has been my experience over the years.   There is something about the new python that seems to make the scales more prone to lifting.... or maybe it's the fact that they are solid color so any defect is more obvious.


Anyway,  good luck on your hunt.   Hope you find a treasure.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Last night we went out to dinner at our local Thai restaurant and I took Miss Crimson Twist Strap (from EBay) out for her debut!!  We had a wonderful dinner and Miss Crimson looked very rich and elegant in the dim light, even hubby commented on what a pretty color she was!
> `


So pretty. I think that was my problem with some crimsons, they have more of a brownish undertone which I do not like.


----------



## klynneann

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3135986
> 
> 
> A yorkie and a Willa !



Oh my gosh - so CUTE!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625




That bag is casting a gorgeous aqua glow over your passenger seat! Just beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2Boyz:*  if you find a python bag,  be sure to check it over carefully.   I love snake embossed leathers, but with the new python I haven't found one I'm happy with.  Either it's in good condition but the large scales are very puffy or the bag itself is beginning to look shabby and the small scales are lifting up.  I passed on a beautiful lavender python satchel (in the Dooney boutique retail store)  this weekend because it was starting to look worn.
> 
> 
> I'm very familiar with snake prints and also natural snake handbags.   And I know that over time the scales can lift up.   But... I expect it to be in good condition when I buy it and if I give it gentle use,  I expect it to look good for a long time.  And that has been my experience over the years.   There is something about the new python that seems to make the scales more prone to lifting.... or maybe it's the fact that they are solid color so any defect is more obvious.
> 
> 
> Anyway,  good luck on your hunt.   Hope you find a treasure.




Thanks LJ. I appreciate the info and advice. I have only seen one Python bag from this collection, the white satchel at the outlet. Man it was a beautiful bag, but i feared the matte finish and it being white would make it a definite dirt magnet so I didn't get it. I did see some scales lifted, mainly the small ones. I thought l also the fact that they are not the same color in the underside makes it look bad as well when they lift. Given all of these issues I might just go for the bag in a different treatment line the pebbled embossed Claremont. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625


That's a beauty NAC, and what a great photo.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao!!! I'm picturing you running with your arms full of TP. [emoji23].  After this story I think you can go ahead and take pictures of your thighs. Lol!



I know, right?  Was running to avoid being caught. Best laid plans...


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625



Love Miss Aqua!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625


Such a gorgeous color and the darker leather is perfect with it.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Elephant... Haven't carried her in awhile.
> 
> Pic in car is more true... Bad lighting inside, kinda looks Olive.
> 
> View attachment 3136242
> 
> View attachment 3136243



That Chelsea is gorgeous! Looks great on you.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> We went for a drive this evening. I took my olive flo pocket clutch.



Ooh...that olive is TDF! Great bag and it goes so well with your outfit. Of course, you always look amazing with your handbags and attire.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3136624
> 
> View attachment 3136625



I love the aqua with the darker leather trim. Such a warm, happy color-combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't wait to carry Miss PL Domed Satchel (Aubergine)... I raided my closet last night in hopes of finding something to pair her with. 

Here's what I came up with.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss PL Domed Satchel (Aubergine)... I raided my closet last night in hopes of finding something to pair her with.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> View attachment 3137487
> 
> View attachment 3137488
> 
> View attachment 3137490



Love the top and pants sans jacket--if the weather permits.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Love the top and pants sans jacket--if the weather permits.




Thanks GF!  Yeah, our mornings have been a little cool so I can get away with it and the office is 67 degrees. I wouldn't dare wear a jean jacket if the weather didn't permit. [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  great bag and the outfit works well with it.  Also check your scarf collection for prints with some purple in them.   I find that sometimes a handbag coordinating scarf with a neutral outfit really ties the look with the color of the handbag.  I just tie the scarf around my neck or shoulders and think... wow,  I really look sharp today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  great bag and the outfit works well with it.  Also check your scarf collection for prints with some purple in them.   I find that sometimes a handbag coordinating scarf with a neutral outfit really ties the look with the color of the handbag.  I just tie the scarf around my neck or shoulders and think... wow,  I really look sharp today.




Thanks LJ! Though scarves are pretty, I just don't care for them. I'm not really an accessory kind of girl. I'm more of a plain Jane and stick to mainly solids and I'm cool with that. Great suggestion though. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, that aubergine is fabulous!!  It's a perfect "pop of color" bag.  Personally, I do not try to "match" my handbag to my outfit...mainly because I would have to wear brown every day...HAHAHA.   I like to wear solids, too... a lot of black and white.   So a colorful bag just draws the eye.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that aubergine is fabulous!!  It's a perfect "pop of color" bag.  Personally, I do not try to "match" my handbag to my outfit...mainly because I would have to wear brown every day...HAHAHA.   I like to wear solids, too... a lot of black and white.   So a colorful bag just draws the eye.




Thanks GF! I'm really loving this color. I wear lots of black and white too! I wear that combo at least twice a week... Boring, I know. It's My favorite color combo and it's easy to match any bag to that. I was a little afraid of this color, so I played it safe today with Khaki and a matching top. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

You look great today, as always.  I am loving that aubergine bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm carrying my Dillen bordeaux CCW inside my MKors Essex hobo.   :


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dillen bordeaux CCW inside my MKors Essex hobo.   :




Faints... What a beautiful duo GF! That color is gorg and the CCW is the perfect match. Love the hobo too! Have fun carrying them today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Faints... What a beautiful duo GF! That color is gorg and the CCW is the perfect match. Love the hobo too! Have fun carrying them today.


Ditto x 2. Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dillen bordeaux CCW inside my MKors Essex hobo.   :



Ooh...LOVE this!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss PL Domed Satchel (Aubergine)... I raided my closet last night in hopes of finding something to pair her with.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> View attachment 3137487
> 
> View attachment 3137488
> 
> View attachment 3137490




You came up with a great outfit for miss Aubergines debut! You look great as always and that bag looks perfect on you. Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dillen bordeaux CCW inside my MKors Essex hobo.   :




OMG that color is TDF. I think we've established that it's my favorite color. [emoji16] 
The combo is perfect.


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss PL Domed Satchel (Aubergine)... I raided my closet last night in hopes of finding something to pair her with.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> View attachment 3137487
> 
> View attachment 3137488
> 
> View attachment 3137490



That bag though!!!! Omg it's killer! I have to order it in that color, it has become my favorite bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Faints... What a beautiful duo GF! That color is gorg and the CCW is the perfect match. Love the hobo too! Have fun carrying them today.





YankeeDooney said:


> Ditto x 2. Gorgeous!





Live It Up said:


> Ooh...LOVE this!!!





Twoboyz said:


> OMG that color is TDF. I think we've established that it's my favorite color. [emoji16]
> The combo is perfect.



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## momjules

That's my color too.  Love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dillen bordeaux CCW inside my MKors Essex hobo.   :


Pretty colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss PL Domed Satchel (Aubergine)... I raided my closet last night in hopes of finding something to pair her with.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.
> 
> View attachment 3137487
> 
> View attachment 3137488
> 
> View attachment 3137490


Looks nice, such a pretty color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.




So pretty! Love it with your top.


----------



## Live It Up

Cranberry Chelsea today.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.



That is such a great bag! I have the same one and just love that gray!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Love the top and pants sans jacket--if the weather permits.


 
Love the look with that bag...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.


 

Very pretty, almost taking on a sage look with the green in your top and the background...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Cranberry Chelsea today.


 

Gorgeous color is that Florentine or pebbled?


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous color is that Florentine or pebbled?



This is the pebbled leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Cranberry Chelsea today.




Wow! Beautiful... Perfect for Fall. I don't think I've seen this color in the Chelsea.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.




Love the Grey in Florentine. Perfection...


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Cranberry Chelsea today.




Such a pretty fall bag. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo satchel today. This bag is so smooth! One of my favorites.



Nice bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

This is a dangerous place.  Seeing all your lovely bags makes me want one of each of them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Cranberry Chelsea today.



Love that cranberry!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow! Beautiful... Perfect for Fall. I don't think I've seen this color in the Chelsea.



Thanks. I think the Cranberry is one of my favorite shades of red.



Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty fall bag. [emoji4]



I am soooo ready for cooler weather!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Cranberry Chelsea today.


Very pretty color.


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> This is a dangerous place.  Seeing all your lovely bags makes me want one of each of them.



HaHaHa! So true!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that cranberry!



Thanks! Me too. 



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color.



Thanks. It really goes well with a lot of other colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]

Natural Lighting



Inside Lighting


----------



## klynneann

twoboyz said:


> so pretty! Love it with your top.



+1!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530



I never get tired of seeing that one!!   Beautiful.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530


 
Love this one...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....



   She's gorgeous, HG.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530




Au Natural is good! She a beauty! Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....




Such a pretty bag! Love the contrast I g handles and trim. I'm glad she's softening up already. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you,  thank you,  and thank you  Ladies!!!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530



Is that the larger flo? I have the same bag in the large size. She is a beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....



Very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....


Love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530


Very nice! It looks perfect PTB.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530


Love that satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....


So pretty! So glad you are enjoying the bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.




So pretty. You are so great at putting together an outfit. The necklace is so cute! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty. You are so great at putting together an outfit. The necklace is so cute! [emoji4]


Thank you. The owl has turquoise eyes and jasper body. SO cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Is that the larger flo? I have the same bag in the large size. She is a beauty!




Thanks girlfriend!! No, it's the small. I wanted the large initially but when I tried it n it looked humongous. I have the Clayton in Natural so I wanted something smaller.


----------



## Twoboyz

Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.



Cute!  Love the necklace.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.
> 
> View attachment 3139011
> 
> View attachment 3139031



Love it, TB!


----------



## Live It Up

Lexington Shopper in the color Hunter.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.




So nice. You have some amazing handbags!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

live it up said:


> very pretty!


 

:d:d


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Lexington Shopper in the color Hunter.


 

Lovely color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Very pretty!


 

...thanks....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Love!


 

...thanks!!...


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.
> 
> View attachment 3139011
> 
> View attachment 3139031



Great bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.


 
Thanks Trudysmom, your double pocket satchel is to die for!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Lexington Shopper in the color Hunter.



Nice!  Perfect fall color.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks Trudysmom, your double pocket satchel is to die for!!


Thank you, I have the natural and crimson in the double pocket. A great bag. I usually buy only  Florentine.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.
> 
> View attachment 3139011
> 
> View attachment 3139031


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Lexington Shopper in the color Hunter.


Looks so soft, pretty bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Love!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.
> 
> View attachment 3139011
> 
> View attachment 3139031


 
Lovely in the black...


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Lexington Shopper in the color Hunter.




That hunter color is so gorgeous. I have been tempted by this one many times.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, TB!







Live It Up said:


> Great bag!







Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty bag.







hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely in the black...




Thanks for the love everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Natural" today... Happy Friday ladies! [emoji7]
> 
> Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3138529
> 
> 
> Inside Lighting
> View attachment 3138530



I love the Flos!



hydrangeagirl said:


> I took Miss Toledo Smith out today for her first outing and she got one compliment!!  She is easy to carry, very roomy and is already smiling with little coaxing...I think her leather is beginning to soften a bit too....



This Toledo is so so so pretty!  I think this is a style I may have to consider.  Probably shouldn't be much of a stretch since I love the Florentines and this seems similar.


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise and brown today. My bag matches my owl necklace.



Great look!  Such a cute necklace!



Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.
> 
> View attachment 3139011
> 
> View attachment 3139031



Zip zips are great!  A zip zip was my first Dooney, so they'll always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely color!





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  Perfect fall color.





Trudysmom said:


> Looks so soft, pretty bag.





Twoboyz said:


> That hunter color is so gorgeous. I have been tempted by this one many times.



Thanks ladies. I love the change in seasons and finding wonderful Fall bags to wear.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

very nice...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.




Love it!! The color if that Coach is gorgeous in that style!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.


Very nice combo. They look so pretty together.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.




Very nice pair. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.



Great combo!


----------



## carterazo

Gorgeous Sabrina


----------



## hydrangeagirl

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous Sabrina
> 
> View attachment 3140185



Very elegant look purse, love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140185




Stunning [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous Sabrina
> 
> View attachment 3140185



beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*carterazo*:  love your red Sabrina.   That's on my wish list.


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous Sabrina
> 
> View attachment 3140185



Such an elegant bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous Sabrina
> 
> View attachment 3140185


Lovely bag and the color is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

On the way to my son's championship tournament hockey game with Miss Mint Pebble Grain Hobo. This is such an easy bag to carry. I would love one in a more neutral color too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> On the way to my son's championship tournament hockey game with Miss Mint Pebble Grain Hobo. This is such an easy bag to carry. I would love one in a more neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 3140715


 
Pretty, pretty, pretty!!  I think one of those will be on my list soon.  Isn't the pebbled/dillen leather a joy to carry, you never have to worry about fingernails!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> On the way to my son's championship tournament hockey game with Miss Mint Pebble Grain Hobo. This is such an easy bag to carry. I would love one in a more neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 3140715


I love that color with brown. SO pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> On the way to my son's championship tournament hockey game with Miss Mint Pebble Grain Hobo. This is such an easy bag to carry. I would love one in a more neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 3140715



Hi TB!

Miss Mint is so pretty!

Go luck to your son and his team!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!!  I think one of those will be on my list soon.  Isn't the pebbled/dillen leather a joy to carry, you never have to worry about fingernails!!







Trudysmom said:


> I love that color with brown. SO pretty!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Mint is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Go luck to your son and his team!




Thanks everyone! Unfortunately my son's team lost 4-1 [emoji26]. It was the first tournament of the season so they are off to a good start anyway.


----------



## carterazo

hydrangeagirl said:


> Very elegant look purse, love the color!











Twoboyz said:


> Stunning [emoji7]











immigratty said:


> beautiful











lavenderjunkie said:


> *carterazo*:  love your red Sabrina.   That's on my wish list.




I really hope you can find it. She's worth the search.

Thanks so much ladies!






klynneann said:


> Such an elegant bag!











Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag and the color is so pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

Today I carried my small chestnut flo. The leather is soooo smooth on this bag. Yummy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Today I carried my small chestnut flo. The leather is soooo smooth on this bag. Yummy!


You are so right LIU. I can't see a single wrinkle or pore on that baby. Very nice color.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> You are so right LIU. I can't see a single wrinkle or pore on that baby. Very nice color.



This is how all our florentine should be. I really lucked out with this one. It's perfect!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> This is how all our florentine should be. I really lucked out with this one. It's perfect!


 
I think that's the prettiest Chestnut Flo that I've ever seen, lucky you!!


----------



## Daquiri

Live It Up said:


> Today I carried my small chestnut flo. The leather is soooo smooth on this bag. Yummy!



Absolutely beautiful!  I have the big sister to your flo chestnut but I rarely use. I find it too heavy for me and not so easy to get in and out of.  It's so darn pretty that I will never ever part with it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Been out of town the last few days, so I am behind on reading and have a lot to catch up on.

Today is the first outing for my pebbled Olivia in sky.
View attachment 3141397

View attachment 3141398


----------



## hydrangeagirl

..such a cheerful  color...


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Today I carried my small chestnut flo. The leather is soooo smooth on this bag. Yummy!


That is a very smooth and beautiful bag! Great picture.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out of town the last few days, so I am behind on reading and have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Today is the first outing for my pebbled Olivia in sky.
> View attachment 3141397
> 
> View attachment 3141398


Very pretty color and bag.


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> I think that's the prettiest Chestnut Flo that I've ever seen, lucky you!!



Thanks! 



Daquiri said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  I have the big sister to your flo chestnut but I rarely use. I find it too heavy for me and not so easy to get in and out of.  It's so darn pretty that I will never ever part with it.



Thanks. I have one large flo in natural. That one has beautiful, smooth leather, too. I don't carry it much because I'm afraid something is going to happen to it. I know I should just slap myself and enjoy carrying that lovely!



Trudysmom said:


> That is a very smooth and beautiful bag! Great picture.



Thank you!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out of town the last few days, so I am behind on reading and have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Today is the first outing for my pebbled Olivia in sky.
> View attachment 3141397
> 
> View attachment 3141398



Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Today I carried my small chestnut flo. The leather is soooo smooth on this bag. Yummy!



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out of town the last few days, so I am behind on reading and have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Today is the first outing for my pebbled Olivia in sky.
> View attachment 3141397
> 
> View attachment 3141398



So cute!


----------



## Daquiri

Live It Up said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have one large flo in natural. That one has beautiful, smooth leather, too. I don't carry it much because I'm afraid something is going to happen to it. I know I should just slap myself and enjoy carrying that lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Oh, I bet your large natural one is beautiful.  I love flo satchels and could kick myself sometimes for not getting the small.  My mother has a small one in black and I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.


Really pretty.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.



It appears inky blue black ... beautiful handbag!

Waiting for this drawstring to come to my outlet so I can ogle it IRL.

And ... I really want THIS drawstring!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.


 

So very tempting....


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Been out of town the last few days, so I am behind on reading and have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Today is the first outing for my pebbled Olivia in sky.
> View attachment 3141397
> 
> View attachment 3141398



Love!!!!


----------



## Bobetta

kojiko said:


> SWEET! Let's go for 1,500,000+++!!!



Love the Flo bags....this chestnut is divine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty.





lovethatduck said:


> It appears inky blue black ... beautiful handbag!
> 
> Waiting for this drawstring to come to my outlet so I can ogle it IRL.
> 
> And ... I really want THIS drawstring!





hydrangeagirl said:


> So very tempting....



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.




I'm loving this DS. It's so rich looking. U can see why you don't want to change out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this DS. It's so rich looking. U can see why you don't want to change out.



Thank you, girl!


----------



## Bobetta

Belated "what I'm carrying today" post. Lol. This was my look the other day to work. I coordinated my Taupe Flo Satchel (regular size) with my new mini obsession of the GILI Obi belt in British Tan. Lol. (It's a QVC item for anyone not familiar with it.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Bobetta said:


> Belated "what I'm carrying today" post. Lol. This was my look the other day to work. I coordinated my Taupe Flo Satchel (regular size) with my new mini obsession of the GILI Obi belt in British Tan. Lol. (It's a QVC item for anyone not familiar with it.)


 
I just love taupe, the perfect neutral.  Looks lovely with your new belt, unfortunately I don't wear belts, I'm not svelte like you, and don't forget your matching shoes!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Belated "what I'm carrying today" post. Lol. This was my look the other day to work. I coordinated my Taupe Flo Satchel (regular size) with my new mini obsession of the GILI Obi belt in British Tan. Lol. (It's a QVC item for anyone not familiar with it.)




Love your outfit B! You always look so cute. Loving Miss Taupe on you. Such a unique color. It's never too belated for us. [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> Belated "what I'm carrying today" post. Lol. This was my look the other day to work. I coordinated my Taupe Flo Satchel (regular size) with my new mini obsession of the GILI Obi belt in British Tan. Lol. (It's a QVC item for anyone not familiar with it.)


I remember seeing that belt. So pretty. The bag looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Bobetta

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just love taupe, the perfect neutral.  Looks lovely with your new belt, unfortunately I don't wear belts, I'm not svelte like you, and don't forget your matching shoes!!



I'm so not a belt person. This is new for me. But I am so leather obsessed and it's so soft and supple, I couldn't resist. Thanks!  As for my shoes, thanks for noticing. Lol. My shoes from Payless that just happened to match. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love your outfit B! You always look so cute. Loving Miss Taupe on you. Such a unique color. It's never too belated for us. [emoji2]



Thank you! Flattering coming from such a fashionista...  You always look top notch. 
It's funny about the taupe. It's become my go-to bag because it's a Flo that matches everything and can handle elements better than my natural. Wondering what my next phase bag will be.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I remember seeing that belt. So pretty. The bag looks great with your outfit.



Thanks! I have a love/hate with this belt because it was pushed so hard on QVC and I was so against it. Then I ended up succumbing to the brainwash. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.



Great bag!

And a fellow Fiesta collector as well...is that Cinnabar or Scarlet I see?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Belated "what I'm carrying today" post. Lol. This was my look the other day to work. I coordinated my Taupe Flo Satchel (regular size) with my new mini obsession of the GILI Obi belt in British Tan. Lol. (It's a QVC item for anyone not familiar with it.)


Looks great, Bob!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Great bag!
> 
> And a fellow Fiesta collector as well...is that Cinnabar or Scarlet I see?



LOL!  It's paprika.     But I have a little bit of everything!!


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!  It's paprika.     But I have a little bit of everything!!



Girl i have a place setting in every color made to date, lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Girl i have a place setting in every color made to date, lol!



   My cabinets are maxed out, so I had to slow down.      I'm eyeing the sage flower vase, though.


----------



## Suzwhat

Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...perfect fall color...looks like you got a good one...


----------



## jeep317

After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...




I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-


----------



## Vicmarie

jeep317 said:


> After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-




Lol I love miss lavender sassy pants !! 
What happened to the Bristol ! She sure looks sad [emoji18]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-


 Lavender Lexi is gorgeous!! What happened to your very sad looking Chestnut satchel...poor dear.


----------



## jeep317

I rescued her from the QVC outlet thinking a little stuffing and some conditioner would get her back in shape. For $180 it isn't worth it. She really looks "rode hard & put up wet". Whoever returned her beat the daylights out of her first.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Tessuta wallet with Coach Borough.





Twoboyz said:


> Took my classic black zip zip satchel in pebbled leather with me today. I forgot how much I love this bag and it's nice wide opening.



Love it! I have the Patent Light Blue



MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying this one for the past 3 days and I LOVE it.



Pretty combo!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479


Pretty! Been keeping an eye out for one of these in AS is! You got a nice one...accessories too, bonus!



jeep317 said:


> After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...
> 
> 
> Thats a shame.
> 
> I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-


Very pretty! I love that color! I want a purple bag!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Double Dooney today for work! Carley Olivia in cranberry and Nylon Tote in black!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479



Gorgeous, Suz!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-



Sassy is adorable!   Sorry about the chestnut Bristol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Double Dooney today for work! Carley Olivia in cranberry and Nylon Tote in black!



Double trouble!!   Both are lovely.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> I rescued her from the QVC outlet thinking a little stuffing and some conditioner would get her back in shape. For $180 it isn't worth it. She really looks "rode hard & put up wet". Whoever returned her beat the daylights out of her first.


 
Well, at least you tried to give her a better life..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Double Dooney today for work! Carley Olivia in cranberry and Nylon Tote in black!


 

Keeping each other company, how nice


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Double Dooney today for work! Carley Olivia in cranberry and Nylon Tote in black!


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479


Very pretty gray!


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> After a disappointing love affair with a sad Chestnut Bristol, which I am returning to the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ilovedooney.com treasure! Meet Miss Lavender Sassypants-


I love the lavender. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Celadon Dome with tassels today. I REALLY love the color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love your necklace too...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479




Lovely... I love the dark grey in this bag. So pretty! Lolo is one of my favs... I carried my red one today. Geesh, I say all my bags are favs. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty! Been keeping an eye out for one of these in AS is! You got a nice one...accessories too, bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I love that color! I want a purple bag!!!







MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, Suz!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely... I love the dark grey in this bag. So pretty! Lolo is one of my favs... I carried my red one today. Geesh, I say all my bags are favs. Hope you enjoyed carrying her.




Thanks all!   I like this bag more each time I use it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Willa on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3143528

View attachment 3143530


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celadon Dome with tassels today. I REALLY love the color.



I love this color! It tempted me and was hard to not buy it. Looks great!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3143528
> 
> View attachment 3143530



Omg. Soooooo on my "want" list. I've been wanting this Willa style and I'm loving the elephant color.


----------



## Bobetta

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479



I'm a Dooney addict and a gray color addict. This would be the "LoLo" I would grab. And "as is" with the accessories. Ya did good!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3143528
> 
> View attachment 3143530


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3143528
> 
> View attachment 3143530



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bobetta

Here's my Dooney of the day.  Kicking it old school today since we're expecting rain for the next month. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gretchen hobo.


----------



## jeep317

Bobetta said:


> Here's my Dooney of the day.  Kicking it old school today since we're expecting rain for the next month. Lol.



I've been tempted by this bag for a while now...very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice bags everyone! Love the belt too Bob! I saw it in QVCand thought about getting it but the price scared me away. [emoji57]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Bobetta said:


> Here's my Dooney of the day.  Kicking it old school today since we're expecting rain for the next month. Lol.


 
Perfect for a rain day or week!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gretchen hobo.


 

Very pretty combo..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650


 

Just a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Bobetta

jeep317 said:


> I've been tempted by this bag for a while now...very nice!



I found her on ebay over a year ago. Maybe more. Paid like 85 bucks? Maybe 90. If you find it for a good price,  it's good for any kind of day. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Nice bags everyone! Love the belt too Bob! I saw it in QVCand thought about getting it but the price scared me away. [emoji57]



Oh, my goodness, my current Obi belt phase is off the charts. Lol. This black one is actually an "as is," so the price was more tolerable. I also have a blush "as is" too.  Need to save my pennies for Dooney babies. Lol. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650



Such a beautiful bag! I love my Pebble Chelsea but I'm craving a Flo version. Love mushroom. .


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> Here's my Dooney of the day.  Kicking it old school today since we're expecting rain for the next month. Lol.


Great bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3143528
> 
> View attachment 3143530


A very nice bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650


Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Gretchen hobo.


Very nice bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Oh, my goodness, my current Obi belt phase is off the charts. Lol. This black one is actually an "as is," so the price was more tolerable. I also have a blush "as is" too.  Need to save my pennies for Dooney babies. Lol.
> Thanks.




As is definitely makes it better! Shows this weekend! [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## klynneann

Suzwhat said:


> Dark gray Logo Lock.  Purchased "as is".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142479



Loving the color on this one, especially with that gold hardware!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650


Is mushroom as mauve as it looks here?  I have yet to see it irl.  I prefer it to be pinky like yours.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Is mushroom as mauve as it looks here?  I have yet to see it irl.  I prefer it to be pinky like yours.




Yes, this is pretty true to color in natural lighting. It's like a Taupey mauve. I think it's a very unique color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650


Yes! That is my favorite Chelsea of yours without question. I don't know why I just love it so.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes! That is my favorite Chelsea of yours without question. I don't know why I just love it so.




Thanks girl! My fav is surprisingly the black. It's clean and simple.


----------



## suzannep

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girl! My fav is surprisingly the black. It's clean and simple.



Do you have the black florentine, dillen, or pebbled leather?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

suzannep said:


> Do you have the black florentine, dillen, or pebbled leather?




Black Flo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today. 

Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601



She's gorgeous, PTB.   I am exactly the same way about zipzips.   It's a love/hate thing, haha.  I love the look but feel like it needs to be a couple of inches wider.   I never carry mine so I'm thinking of returning the olive green I just bought.    Macy's got the pebbled hobo in olive, so I may be swapping.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601


I love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my crimson double pocket satchel yesterday. I love my double pocket florentine bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, PTB.   I am exactly the same way about zipzips.   It's a love/hate thing, haha.  I love the look but feel like it needs to be a couple of inches wider.   I never carry mine so I'm thinking of returning the olive green I just bought.    Macy's got the pebbled hobo in olive, so I may be swapping.




Thanks GF! I have a love/thing with her too. I wanted to try it to see what all the hype was about. I carried her to try and convince that I liked it but...

I love how it looks on others but not for me. The good thing is I got her for under $100.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3143528
> 
> View attachment 3143530



Very nice!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Chelsea in Flo
> 
> View attachment 3143650



Love, love, love the Chelsea! And she looks amazing in that soft mushroom color.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my crimson double pocket satchel yesterday. I love my double pocket florentine bags.



That bag is TDF! Love that crimson!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601


 

bright and beautiful...!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my crimson double pocket satchel yesterday. I love my double pocket florentine bags.


 

Just gorgeous, no doubt about it...!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my crimson double pocket satchel yesterday. I love my double pocket florentine bags.


You really got lucky with the color on this one TM. It is gorgeous.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601


I like this one PTB! Also I really think you should try one of the exotic leathers. I know it's not your thing, but I can totally see it on you. Croco, ostrich, or the amazon collection. I do like my midnight blue pebbled leather zip zip but felt it needed something. (I will post in fob thread). That's why I have Lexingtons in different patterns, given the silhouettes, I find them more interesting in different leathers.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601




I think the size looks great on you, but it's all about how we feel right? The color is so vibrant! I like mine open too [emoji4]. My relationship with mine is similar. I rarely carry it, but when I do I really love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my crimson double pocket satchel yesterday. I love my double pocket florentine bags.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

If Willa were a house, this could mimic a scene from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz. what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Still torn on the ZZ's... It feels and looks so tiny [emoji35] but I love the opening. It doesn't match what I have on today but I wanted to carry it to decide if I wanted another. I like it better when it's not zipped up because it makes it appear larger. Sighing... Giving her a test drive today.
> 
> Miss ZZ in Jeans... Car photo is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3144600
> 
> View attachment 3144601




I think it looks very chic on you.  I have never succumbed because I wish it was a few inches wider myself.  I've never actually tried it on...


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> If Willa were a house, this could mimic a scene from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz. what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3145472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145473




OMG!  [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. That Willa is so gorge no one will notice.


----------



## Suzwhat

Samba drawstring in black today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl




----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Samba drawstring in black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145477




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> OMG!  [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. That Willa is so gorge no one will notice.




Haha thanks! 



hydrangeagirl said:


>




I know you must be laughing at me. lol! [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> If Willa were a house, this could mimic a scene from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz. what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3145472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145473



:giggles:  Willa looks stunning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Samba drawstring in black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145477



Love!


----------



## jcnc

Suzwhat said:


> Samba drawstring in black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145477


Love it


----------



## jcnc

Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jcnc said:


> Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time


 

Beautiful!!  I just love the bags that can take the weather!!

Today it's rainy, and fiercely windy here too so I took Miss Geranium circle hobo out again.  I took her out the other day in the rain and she got pelted with rain spots that dried in a few minutes without leaving so much as a trace!!  Today she stayed in the car with me and just brightened up the mood on such a gloomy day.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Samba drawstring in black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145477


 

I particularly like this bag in the black...


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7]







MiaBorsa said:


> Love!







jcnc said:


> Love it







hydrangeagirl said:


> I particularly like this bag in the black...




Thanks TB, Mb, jcnc and hg.  [emoji169]


----------



## Suzwhat

jcnc said:


> Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time




I love this bag.  A lot!


----------



## Suzwhat

hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful!!  I just love the bags that can take the weather!!
> 
> Today it's rainy, and fiercely windy here too so I took Miss Geranium circle hobo out again.  I took her out the other day in the rain and she got pelted with rain spots that dried in a few minutes without leaving so much as a trace!!  Today she stayed in the car with me and just brightened up the mood on such a gloomy day.




That color is perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jcnc said:


> Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time



Classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful!!  I just love the bags that can take the weather!!
> 
> Today it's rainy, and fiercely windy here too so I took Miss Geranium circle hobo out again.  I took her out the other day in the rain and she got pelted with rain spots that dried in a few minutes without leaving so much as a trace!!  Today she stayed in the car with me and just brightened up the mood on such a gloomy day.



Cute little pop of color, HG!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> If Willa were a house, this could mimic a scene from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz. what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3145472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145473



HaHa! I've mismatched my shoes, too. Now I just live in Cowboy boots...no more problems


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Samba drawstring in black today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145477





jcnc said:


> Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time





hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful!!  I just love the bags that can take the weather!!
> 
> Today it's rainy, and fiercely windy here too so I took Miss Geranium circle hobo out again.  I took her out the other day in the rain and she got pelted with rain spots that dried in a few minutes without leaving so much as a trace!!  Today she stayed in the car with me and just brightened up the mood on such a gloomy day.



I hear ya. It was a raw, cold, wet October day today here as well. Yuck. But, you all have some great looking bags to beat the weather with.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> :giggles:  Willa looks stunning.




Thanks girlfriend [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

jcnc said:


> Its rainy and gloomy here at the east coast! So took out my tried and tested Dillen II Dooney. Come rain, come sunshine, this bag only gets more gorgeous with time




Yes it does! Beautiful bag and fun poem. I hope your day got less gloomy carrying that great bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful!!  I just love the bags that can take the weather!!
> 
> Today it's rainy, and fiercely windy here too so I took Miss Geranium circle hobo out again.  I took her out the other day in the rain and she got pelted with rain spots that dried in a few minutes without leaving so much as a trace!!  Today she stayed in the car with me and just brightened up the mood on such a gloomy day.




Such a fun pop of color! Hope you had a happy Friday [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> HaHa! I've mismatched my shoes, too. Now I just live in Cowboy boots...no more problems




Oh man I'm jealous. I love cowboy boots and hats. Around these parts it's not very common.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> If Willa were a house, this could mimic a scene from the classic movie The Wizard of Oz. what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3145472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145473


I've done that! It was hilarious! Those are super cute shoes, what brand are they? I really love that Willa satchel. I've been tempted many times but just afraid it would be too big. I'm still on the fence with that last TSV, the woven embossed tote. I haven't unwrapped her yet, trying to decide if she's too big,too!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I've done that! It was hilarious! Those are super cute shoes, what brand are they? I really love that Willa satchel. I've been tempted many times but just afraid it would be too big. I'm still on the fence with that last TSV, the woven embossed tote. I haven't unwrapped her yet, trying to decide if she's too big,too!




Thanks! These are Clarks. I got them on QVC. The Willa is a tiny bit big for me, but it looks so good on the arm. I also like the easy  in and out. Everything is so easily accessible. The TSV is a bit oversized for me but I'm finding it's rather light weight and it's easy to carry over the shoulder. It's also slim so it's compact under the arm.  Good luck with your decision.  Maybe you might want to try her out a bit? That's what I had to do to decide.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> ?...what's even funnier...do you notice my shoes? This is why one shouldn't get dressed in the dark. I didn't notice until after I got to work. Oh well, the dentist will get a good laugh. Happy Friday



TB! This happened to me too! Except It was not dark. I think it had more to do with haste and being preoccupied. That's my story and I am sticking too it.

I had two different black shoes on. One leather small heel and the other was a fabric wedge shoe. As I entered the supermarket, I could not figure out why I heard one click instead of two. It sounded like a pirate with a pegged leg. That's when I looked down and saw the two different shoes. Yep, walked through and did all my shopping that way. Luckily, my jeans were long enough to cover the heel, but no mistaking the sound. The front of the shoes are similar in shape, but geeesh. You would have thought after going down a flight of stairs and through the house, I would have at least felt the height difference in the heel. Nope.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB! This happened to me too! Except It was not dark. I think it had more to do with haste and being preoccupied. That's my story and I am sticking too it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had two different black shoes on. One leather small heel and the other was a fabric wedge shoe. As I entered the supermarket, I could not figure out why I heard one click instead of two. It sounded like a pirate with a pegged leg. That's when I looked down and saw the two different shoes. Yep, walked through and did all my shopping that way. Luckily, my jeans were long enough to cover the heel, but no mistaking the sound. The front of the shoes are similar in shape, but geeesh. You would have thought after going down a flight of stairs and through the house, I would have at least felt the height difference in the heel. Nope.




Lol! So it seems like this is more common thank we think. [emoji23]

Okay since its confession time I will admit I did this once before years ago. I also wore two different styles of bootie to work one day. One dark brown and one black. I didn't even notice until a male coworker pointed it out. [emoji15]


----------



## MrsKC

I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year. 
Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year.
> Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!


Pretty suede tote!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year.
> Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!


That's a very nice bag, MKC. Never realized how big that tote ran, so good to see it against you. I am loving those shoes. Would love to see the full shoe/boot. What are they?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! So it seems like this is more common thank we think. [emoji23]
> 
> Okay since its confession time I will admit I did this once before years ago. I also wore two different styles of bootie to work one day. One dark brown and one black. I didn't even notice until a male coworker pointed it out. [emoji15]



Hilarious. Yes, TB, "more common than we think". That is what we will all tell ourselves.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year.
> Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!



Love it, KC!   I can't wait till it gets cooler here so I can wear a suede bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> That's a very nice bag, MKC. Never realized how big that tote ran, so good to see it against you. I am loving those shoes. Would love to see the full shoe/boot. What are they?



Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .

The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, KC!   I can't wait till it gets cooler here so I can wear a suede bag.





MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.



Thanks Sarah!! I can see why you love the pebbled hobo, I love here too. You will get so much use out of her and now you have the perfect olive bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.


  Love those, KC.  I have worn Bass shoes for years and love them.



MrsKC said:


> Thanks Sarah!! I can see why you love the pebbled hobo, I love here too. You will get so much use out of her and now you have the perfect olive bag!


   Thanks, KC!   I can see this hobo will be a "go-to" bag for me.  It's light and a great size, and so comfy to wear.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year.
> Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!




That's a gorgeous color! Love it with your scarf. I love Dooney suede too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.




She's adorable! Perfect for fall and so is the elephant! You're welcome...glad to enable....I mean help! [emoji6]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.


Wow woman,

You have great photo skills. I love those shoes even more. Thanks for taking the time to shoot them.
I really like the earthy multi color because they can go with so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.




Those are really cute! They can go with a bunch of bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.


There's another beauty MB. Loving the olive. So I guess that Ban Wagon is long long gone by now. 
NAC says it best....."Yes please".


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012


 I think you can officially submit your entry to the Lexington Clubhouse PTB. So glad you like the newbie.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012



Gorgeous neutral!   Love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> There's another beauty MB. Loving the olive. So I guess that Ban Wagon is long long gone by now.
> NAC says it best....."Yes please".



Thanks.  And yeah... the ban wagon pulled out and left me.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.


I like the colors on your shoes, nice style.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012


Pretty bag, glad you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012




I'm so glad you're loving her. She's a great bag. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> I don't think I ever revealed this one but I LOVE Dooney suede. This is my Tobi Tote that I bought from ILD last year.
> Ladies,  I have been enjoying your new bags this week!


 
Your bag reminds of the Tulip suede shopper that they showed on this afternoon's latest Dooney show.  Looks very roomy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.


 

Hope you're not neglecting your new olive Toledo Sophie hobo, looks like she's got competition now...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.


 

love the shoes too


----------



## gatorgirl07

Not carrying a Dooney bag, but I have Dooney accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators......


----------



## onyyxgirl

Love seeing everyone's bags for the last couple weeks or so.  I have been away for a little bit so am just sitting here drooling over all the dooney beauty.


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not carrying a Dooney bag, but I have Dooney accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators......


Both are so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not carrying a Dooney bag, but I have Dooney accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators......




So fun and I love that suede coin purse!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> That's a gorgeous color! Love it with your scarf. I love Dooney suede too.





YankeeDooney said:


> Wow woman,
> 
> You have great photo skills. I love those shoes even more. Thanks for taking the time to shoot them.
> I really like the earthy multi color because they can go with so much.





Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute! They can go with a bunch of bags!





Trudysmom said:


> I like the colors on your shoes, nice style.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Your bag reminds of the Tulip suede shopper that they showed on this afternoon's latest Dooney show.  Looks very roomy!





hydrangeagirl said:


> love the shoes too



Thank you ladies, shoes-bags-scarves sure are fun!!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not carrying a Dooney bag, but I have Dooney accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators......


Go Gators!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012


Looks like a great bag, PTB, easy to carry, clean lines, and not to heavy. , love the color as well.


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.


Gorgeous bag! I love this style and really like that olive color. My local Dillard's has it in elephant and I always stop to admire it whenever I'm in the store.  Might just have to indulge myself!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have a new favorite.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this little pebbled hobo till now, but I am in love!   (And have elephant on order... )    I guess seeing TB's pic of hers made me take a second look!!   Thanks, TB.



I love this one - the color especially calls me...



MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD!. I dont possess the photography skills you do--but took some pics of the shoes with the box, in case it is possible to track down a pair. They were definitely a closet dive--have has 7-10 years. I prefer flats for comfort,  but felt like these today .
> 
> The tote is big but weighs practically nothing, also those straps are great to go over winter coats.



Those shoes will go with everything!  Very nice.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Loaded up Miss Lexington for church today... I really enjoyed carrying her. Didn't think I'd love her so much! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3148011
> 
> View attachment 3148012



Yay, so glad you like her!  She's so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow, this treasure today . I was thinking I need a brown tote, have black, red, blue, and caramel .
I have been thinking about an as is Lilliana in tomorrow.  Then I went closet diving, and I am all set!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Wow, this treasure today . I was thinking I need a brown tote, have black, red, blue, and caramel .
> I have been thinking about an as is Lilliana in tomorrow.  Then I went closet diving, and I am all set!


Nice! So glad you found your treasure in your closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love this style and really like that olive color. My local Dillard's has it in elephant and I always stop to admire it whenever I'm in the store.  Might just have to indulge myself!



Thanks!   I don't know why I have overlooked this bag in the past; it is really pretty and such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, this treasure today . I was thinking I need a brown tote, have black, red, blue, and caramel .
> I have been thinking about an as is Lilliana in tomorrow.  Then I went closet diving, and I am all set!



Is that a Kristen tote?   Gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's adorable! Perfect for fall and so is the elephant! You're welcome...glad to enable....I mean help! [emoji6]





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Hope you're not neglecting your new olive Toledo Sophie hobo, looks like she's got competition now...





klynneann said:


> I love this one - the color especially calls me...



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Is that a Kristen tote?   Gorgeous.



I'm not sure,  the sticker was still in the inside pocket and it just says leather tote.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Nice! So glad you found your treasure in your closet.



Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Wow, this treasure today . I was thinking I need a brown tote, have black, red, blue, and caramel .
> I have been thinking about an as is Lilliana in tomorrow.  Then I went closet diving, and I am all set!





MiaBorsa said:


> Is that a Kristen tote?   Gorgeous.





MrsKC said:


> I'm not sure,  the sticker was still in the inside pocket and it just says leather tote.



Hi KC and Sarah!

KC, I love your tote!  I had this tote in blue and gifted it to my BFF when I moved.  Did you get it from QVC?  If so this should be it in the link below. I remember when they presented this bag during every Dooney show, like they're doing the Logo Lock now.  

http://www.qvc.com/.product.A97691.html?sc=A97691-ISRC


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC and Sarah!
> 
> KC, I love your tote!  I had this tote in blue and gifted it to my BFF when I moved.  Did you get it from QVC?  If so this should be it in the link below. I remember when they presented this bag during every Dooney show, like they're doing the Logo Lock now.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/.product.A97691.html?sc=A97691-ISRC



Hey RN, yes, that is her!! Not sure how you dug that up . I did get it at the Q, but I must have jumped on the Dooney wagon (or should I say returned) after the repeated presentations of this bag---at least I don't remember seeing the presentation. 
This was a great choice for the day. I had a meeting downtown, had to walk multiple blocks. The bad is soft and pliable but sturdy. Molds nicely to your body and it not too heavy. 

I am sure your BFF loves it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> *Hey RN, yes, that is her!! Not sure how you dug that up *. I did get it at the Q, but I must have jumped on the Dooney wagon (or should I say returned) after the repeated presentations of this bag---at least I don't remember seeing the presentation.
> This was a great choice for the day. I had a meeting downtown, had to walk multiple blocks. The bad is soft and pliable but sturdy. Molds nicely to your body and it not too heavy.
> 
> I am sure your BFF loves it!



I knew one of our former Dooney Gals wrote a review on this tote as well the Colette tote I bought. I knew the item number for the Colette tote so I pulled up all her reviews from there and found this one.  The reviews on this bag start in 2009 and end in 2014 so that's how long it was presented.

My BFF loves it!  In fact, she used it as her carry-on when she flew here to visit me last year.  She warned me as soon as I saw it that she didn't bring it for me to take back!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I knew one of our former Dooney Gals wrote a review on this tote as well the Colette tote I bought. I knew the item number for the Colette tote so I pulled up all her reviews from there and found this one.  The reviews on this bag start in 2009 and end in 2014 so that's how long it was presented.
> 
> My BFF loves it!  In fact, she used it as her carry-on when she flew here to visit me last year.  She warned me as soon as I saw it that she didn't bring it for me to take back!



I am thinking I purchased it in 2011 or 2012. She will now get a workout--now that I found her. Yes, I am sure your BFF, doesn't want to give her back. You are such a great friend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I am thinking I purchased it in 2011 or 2012. She will now get a workout--now that I found her. Yes, I am sure your BFF, doesn't want to give her back.* You are such a great friend*.



Thanks KC! 

But she lucked up on some of my bags because I was too lazy to pack and ship them.  I think that's the real reason she warned me that she didn't bring them** for me. 

**She also had the White/Black patent Shopper I gave her in her suitcase!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!
> 
> But she lucked up on some of my bags because I was too lazy to pack and ship them.  I think that's the real reason she warned me that she didn't bring them** for me.
> 
> **She also had the White/Black patent Shopper I gave her in her suitcase!



That black/white patent shopper is gorgeous! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> That black/white patent shopper is gorgeous! !



Thanks! I really think that's one I should have mustered up energy to pack!


----------



## Live It Up

It's Olive Chelsea day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I'm hoping they bring this color in Florentine Chelsea. I'd be all over it. This bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC and Sarah!
> 
> KC, I love your tote!  I had this tote in blue and gifted it to my BFF when I moved.  Did you get it from QVC?  If so this should be it in the link below. I remember when they presented this bag during every Dooney show, like they're doing the Logo Lock now.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/.product.A97691.html?sc=A97691-ISRC



Oh yeah!   I can't believe I didn't remember that TSV; it came in both fabric and leather.  Thanks, GF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.



Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah!   I can't believe I didn't remember that TSV; it came in both fabric and leather.  Thanks, GF.



I debated on the fabric tote until it finally sold out. 

You're welcome! :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.



Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.


Nice color olive. Very pretty bag.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I'm hoping they bring this color in Florentine Chelsea. I'd be all over it. This bag is gorgeous!!



Ooh...I think florentine in olive would be amazing!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! 



Trudysmom said:


> Nice color olive. Very pretty bag.



Thanks. I'm loving fall colors.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Wow, this treasure today . I was thinking I need a brown tote, have black, red, blue, and caramel .
> I have been thinking about an as is Lilliana in tomorrow.  Then I went closet diving, and I am all set!




I love this!  I wish I had it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.




Twins.  [emoji162]. I love mine too.  Maybe I will use it tomorrow!


----------



## Suzwhat

Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.




This is beautiful!! I love the color and shape. I thought this was a decent sized bag. Do you think the divider takes up space? I know the divider is a bit small.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.


Thank you and your Perry is stunning! Loving it.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I love this!  I wish I had it.





Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.



Loving the Olive!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.


 

Great color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.


 

 I think I like this one a little better than the recent TSV, the handles drop down...very pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Crimson Flo on the morning commute 
View attachment 3149546


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546




just lovely...


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.


Very pretty. The handles are nice.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546


Crimson and florentine&#8230;..


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.



Beautiful!   I love the taupe.


----------



## jcnc

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546


Ooh!!! I am lately loving the crimsons/oxblood bags. Ur bag is sooo beautiful and fall-ready!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is beautiful!! I love the color and shape. I thought this was a decent sized bag. Do you think the divider takes up space? I know the divider is a bit small.




It is on the smaller end of what I like to use.  Still a good size.  My full size zip around wallet fit in the center divider, but I had to angle it in.  I downsized to a smaller card case and change purse.  I downsized my makeup to only the stuff I use very day not triples of lipsticks and multiple bronzers. LOL.  While everything fit before, I just did not like it.  So I am happier carrying less.  Maybe I will stick to it in bigger bags!

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Thank you and your Perry is stunning! Loving it.







hydrangeagirl said:


> I think I like this one a little better than the recent TSV, the handles drop down...very pretty







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. The handles are nice.







MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I love the taupe.




Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546





Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.






Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.



Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.




She's gorgeous! I want her!



Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.




Another one I want!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546


 
Love this one! I have the bigger one!
Your pic is making me want to switch bags to mine, but I just changed today to my raspberry tote.


----------



## MaryBel

I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wow!!  I don't know which one I like best, both colors are just gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry



MB, I don't think I have seen your croco. Is that a Juliette Croco? How old is it? So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.




Stunning color combination! I must have it! [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.




Very pretty! I didn't realize how much I love the woven embossed until I got the TSV. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546




[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry




Both are beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty! I didn't realize how much I love the woven embossed until I got the TSV. [emoji4]




I totally understand. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry


Both are pretty bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry



Love them both!   That makes me want to dig out my Russel tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry



Hi MB! 

Two beautiful bags!  But I really wanted to post to say Hi and I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Both are beautiful!




Thanks GF!



Trudysmom said:


> Both are pretty bags.




Thank you GF!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love them both!   That makes me want to dig out my Russel tote.




Thanks Sarah! Go dig it out! What color is it? I forgot. I want to say Navy for some reason but that might be my blue gene in action 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Two beautiful bags!  But I really wanted to post to say Hi and I hope all is well with you and your family!


 
Hey GF! 
Thanks! 
Everything is good here, just with not enough free time as I'd like, with work and then the homework and activities after school and trying to get my daily 10000 steps and do some exercise, I get so tired that sometimes the only thing relaxing enough is the bed and some easy TV show. 


Hope everything is well with you and your family too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry


Oooooo, here's two I've not seen before. Very pretty GF. You know how I love that croco especially.
Both beautiful colors.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546


It's one of my favorites NAC. Love the color. Such a classic!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> It's Olive Chelsea day.





Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.



Ladies, wow! You really have both chosen pretty bags and colors. Just beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, here's two I've not seen before. Very pretty GF. You know how I love that croco especially.
> Both beautiful colors.




Thanks GF!
The croco is an outlet style. A few ladies here got her and of course once I saw the pic of the blue, I had to get it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks!
> Everything is good here, just with not enough free time as I'd like, with work and then the homework and activities after school and trying to get my daily 10000 steps and do some exercise, I get so tired that sometimes the only thing relaxing enough is the bed and some easy TV show.
> 
> 
> Hope everything is well with you and your family too!



I know what you mean! Once the grandchildren are in bed I get a chance to sit and watch TV.  I've had to rewind so many shows because I crash in the middle of them. 

Congrats on continuing your 10000 steps!  You're doing great!

We're all good on this end!


----------



## Live It Up

Suzwhat said:


> Twins.  [emoji162]. I love mine too.  Maybe I will use it tomorrow!



Yes! Carry her. Let's bring some style to autumn! 



MrsKC said:


> Loving the Olive!



Thanks! Me too.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Great color!!



Oh, I agree. Olive is one of my favorite colors!



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! I want her!



Thanks. There's always room for just one more in any collection.


----------



## Live It Up

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3149471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.  I had to downsize what I carry each day but I really love it.  It fits my normal "carry" but I felt things were a little stuffed.



Very pretty. I have had my eye on this same bag, in the same color, for a while now. I just think she'd be a little too small for me. But she is gorgeous! I may have to rethink this one. Stunning handbag!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3149546



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Live It Up

immigratty said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!







Twoboyz said:


> Stunning color combination! I must have it! [emoji16][emoji106]



Thanks. The Chelsea is one of my favorite bags. And pair that with one of my favorite colors, Olive, and I had to have her. After all, there's always room for another Chelsea. :giggles:



YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, wow! You really have both chosen pretty bags and colors. Just beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah! Go dig it out! What color is it? I forgot. I want to say Navy for some reason but that might be my blue gene in action



Mine is natural.  Seems like I did buy the navy at one time, but I guess I must have returned it.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I was carrying this croco hobo in midnight blue since the weekend but I just changed to my Florentine small Russell tote in raspberry



Hey MB!!  Wins on the hobo!  Isn't that a comfy bag to carry!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine is natural.  Seems like I did buy the navy at one time, but I guess I must have returned it.


 
She's gorgeous in natural!
I wasn't sure about the blue, I was thinking that maybe I was mixing the colors because I remember you mentioned at one time being interested in the navy tulip shopper at ILD.


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Hey MB!!  Wins on the hobo!  Isn't that a comfy bag to carry!!!




Hey T!
Nice to "see you" How's Coco?
I remember your pic! I made me get mine!


Yeah, it is very comfy to carry! I carried it all day Saturday (went to the Science museum) and I was happy I chose her for the day, it was a long day with lots of walking, so it was perfect!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine is natural.  Seems like I did buy the navy at one time, but I guess I must have returned it.



That is so pretty GF!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Hey T!
> Nice to "see you" How's Coco?
> I remember your pic! I made me get mine!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is very comfy to carry! I carried it all day Saturday (went to the Science museum) and I was happy I chose her for the day, it was a long day with lots of walking, so it was perfect!



Hey!!

Good to see you too!!  Coco is good!  She's curled up beside me asleep.  LOL!!!!

I love that hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous in natural!
> I wasn't sure about the blue, I was thinking that maybe I was mixing the colors because I remember you mentioned at one time being interested in the navy tulip shopper at ILD.


   Thanks, MB.  Yeah, I never did get that shopper, lol.   Weird that these small Russels are back on the Dooney website for full price.  



tlo said:


> That is so pretty GF!!


  Thanks, T.  Another one that I never carry.    It is a gorgeous bag, though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Drive by posting today, until I get home.


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Drive by posting today, until I get home.


Nice bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hey MB!!  Wins on the hobo!  Isn't that a comfy bag to carry!!!




Hi T! Nice to see you again [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Drive by posting today, until I get home.




Very cute GG! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine is natural.  Seems like I did buy the navy at one time, but I guess I must have returned it.




Beautiful natural Flo!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T! Nice to see you again [emoji4]



Hi TBZ!!!!  Nice to see you too!  How have you been?


----------



## pmburk

Today I am carrying my vintage Teton bucket.


----------



## casseyelsie

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my vintage Teton bucket.




Wow!  What a nice color n condition looks great too [emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my vintage Teton bucket.



What an awesome bag! Love the color, too.


----------



## Trudysmom

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my vintage Teton bucket.


Love the Teton bags. So pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hi TBZ!!!!  Nice to see you too!  How have you been?




Thanks T! I've been pretty good! How about you? Miss you around here. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Today I am carrying my vintage Teton bucket.




Very cute!


----------



## Nebo

Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey Nebo!   Gorgeous bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> Hope everybody is well!



Omgosh!  I have this bag in the ocean blue.  It is one of my all time favs


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> Hope everybody is well!


She's alive! Hey Nebo! This one has been on my wish list for so long. Just love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is well!




Gorgeous bag Nebo! Missing you around here. [emoji4]. We are color twins today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ive been carrying this one today. I love it! Miss Crimson [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> Hope everybody is well!


I have that too! Crimson? Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Ive been carrying this one today. I love it! Miss Crimson [emoji4]
> View attachment 3152599


Your crimson bag is so pretty! I sure love flo crimson.


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.




So pretty! Love your top too!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Your crimson bag is so pretty! I sure love flo crimson.




Thanks T! 




Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.




That is such a happy bag!  It's true eye candy! 



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine




Gorgeous MaryBel!


----------



## Live It Up

Love this shopper!


----------



## Live It Up

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> Hope everybody is well!



She is stunning!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.



Love that color combo!


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine



Ooh...love that bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love the wine Tessuta.  Very rich looking.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine





Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!




Both tote bags are so pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel!




Thanks GF!



Live It Up said:


> Ooh...love that bag!




Thank you! She got a couple of compliments on her trip to the outlet today!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love the wine Tessuta.  Very rich looking.




Thank you GF!



Trudysmom said:


> Both tote bags are so pretty.




Thank you GF!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Love your top too!


 
Such a pretty bag with that blouse!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine


 
Wow, that's the real thing isn't it!!  I love it and love the color!!  After having this beauty do you have any of the embossed?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!


 
That's a showstopper!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!


Hey LIU! Twins on this one. I love this one too. Great minds.........


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.


What a great reminder about pairing those two colors. Looks great!


----------



## klynneann

Nebo said:


> Haven't carried this beauty in a while! She is the smoothest one I own. Love her!
> 
> Hope everybody is well!





Twoboyz said:


> Ive been carrying this one today. I love it! Miss Crimson [emoji4]
> View attachment 3152599



Two gorgeous bags!!  Is crimson a current color or is it something that's no longer available?


----------



## Suzwhat

Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075


  Wow!!  That pops!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ive been carrying this one today. I love it! Miss Crimson [emoji4]
> View attachment 3152599



Stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine



Sigh.   So beautiful.   Another one from my "missed out" list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!



Great tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075



Cute bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;



Great choice for a rainy day, GG!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;


perfect for game day! Love the orange with the brown for fall! ;0


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;





Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.





MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine





Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!



LOVE all these bags ladies! Ive been so busy lately, havent got my purse forum fix in awhile!


----------



## Pixie RN

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;



Great choice for a rainy day. Hope the weather clears before kickoff.


----------



## Pixie RN

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075



I like taupe and white. Great bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;



Perfect fall bag...hope the leather parts can take the rain....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my red florentine satchel today. Love red with olive.





MaryBel said:


> Carrying my tessuta shopper in wine





Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!





Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075





gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;




It's the weekend _BABY_! 

It's nice to have a couple of "No Homework" days so I can spend time staring at these beautiful bags!  

Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!




Twins! I love it too [emoji4]



klynneann said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!  Is crimson a current color or is it something that's no longer available?




Thanks K! I just checked Dooney. Com and didn't see any. [emoji53] I'm sure there are probably some on eBay though. 



gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  [emoji173][emoji170][emoji171][emoji169][emoji172]




Perfect for the occasion or any occasion! [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Love this shopper!


 
How did I miss this? I love it! Gorgeous wavy leather!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, that's the real thing isn't it!!  I love it and love the color!!  After having this beauty do you have any of the embossed?


 

Thanks GF! 
Yes, this is the real woven one!
And yes, I have 2 of the new woven embossed Lilliana shoppers from the Q (Teal and Bordeaux). I love those too!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


>




Thanks GF!
Now get the mop!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075


 
So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My it's game day and pouring down rain bag.  The royal and orange nylon smith bag.  &#10084;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;


 
Good choice for a rainy day! Love it!
It's raining here too!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sigh.   So beautiful.   Another one from my "missed out" list.




Thanks Sarah!
This was a impulse buy. I went to get the blue and came with this one! Then later I got the blue...and then the coffee when it was on clearance.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> LOVE all these bags ladies! Ive been so busy lately, havent got my purse forum fix in awhile!


Thanks GF!


----------



## Live It Up

Thanks ladies! I'm lovin' all of your beautiful bags, too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> This was a impulse buy. I went to get the blue and came with this one! Then later I got the blue...and then the coffee when it was on clearance.


GF,
You are going to be a handbag legend on this here forum with your epic shopping trips, nose to the ground intelligence for steals and deals, and of course.....dare I mention that formidable purse room.
Pursefessionals unite.....we have our leader.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> GF,
> You are going to be a handbag legend on this here forum with your epic shopping trips, nose to the ground intelligence for steals and deals, and of course.....dare I mention that formidable purse room.
> Pursefessionals unite.....we have our leader.




+1 [emoji106]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF,
> You are going to be a handbag legend on this here forum with your epic shopping trips, nose to the ground intelligence for steals and deals, and of course.....dare I mention that formidable purse room.
> Pursefessionals unite.....we have our leader.


 


Twoboyz said:


> +1 [emoji106]


 
You girls are crazy! But so am I 
Pursefessionals unite!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron Large Gabriella in taupe. The color is a little off in photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153075




I hate missed out on this one. Such a fun bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.


It's funny how these bags look so much better after you ladies get them home vs. the store shelf (IMO). They have their nice little slouch and look cozy. A nice little discovery. I may have to make another trip to the outlet to peruse again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.




Beautiful... I love the Caramel color. Such a rich color.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.



The absolute perfect color for fall, not to dark, not to light. Not to heavy, just easy, pretty and fun to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.




[emoji173]&#65039; Love [emoji173]&#65039; Love that cute slouch! The color is so perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> It's funny how these bags look so much better after you ladies get them home vs. the store shelf (IMO). They have their nice little slouch and look cozy. A nice little discovery. I may have to make another trip to the outlet to peruse again.



They do look better when they get their slouch on.     These little hobos are so soft and yummy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I love the Caramel color. Such a rich color.



Thanks, girlie!!   Your caramel Lexington pushed me over the edge!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> The absolute perfect color for fall, not to dark, not to light. Not to heavy, just easy, pretty and fun to carry.



Thanks, Pix.  You should get one of these; they really are great little bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; Love [emoji173]&#65039; Love that cute slouch! The color is so perfect.



Thanks, girl.  Have you loaded up Ms. Olive yet?    I hope elephant will arrive by Tuesday...gah.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.


Very pretty bag, looks so soft.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Crimson flo double pocket satchel today. I put one of my floating charms locket on.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.


   Picture perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  Have you loaded up Ms. Olive yet?    I hope elephant will arrive by Tuesday...gah.




Crossing my fingers for Miss Galavanting Elephant! I did a test load up. I don't know why, I already have the mint one and know what it looks like. Lol! I switched back to my Crimson satchel. I just can't get enough of that bag right now. [emoji4] I'm anxious to use my new bags though. It's so hard! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson flo double pocket satchel today. I put one of my floating charms locket on.




Another gorgeous Crimson bag! You look cute!


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks K! I just checked Dooney. Com and didn't see any. [emoji53] I'm sure there are probably some on eBay though.



Thanks, Twoboyz!  I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebble Grain Hobo in caramel.



These hobos are so cute!!  Would someone do a mod pic with one?  I'm wondering how they sit on your shoulder...


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. I am hoping to see dooney saddle bag modeling photo. There is 2 models I am looking into. Florentine full flap saddle and Happy saddle bag. There is also another model I have seen but I cannot find the name. I appreciate if you could share photos of your dooney saddle. Thank you.


----------



## Nebo

klynneann said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!  Is crimson a current color or is it something that's no longer available?



I do hope you will find one, it is such a gorgeous color that wear great.



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson flo double pocket satchel today. I put one of my floating charms locket on.


Twins, my darling! Love the charm.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!



Gorgeous.  I LOOOOOOOOVE that leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> These hobos are so cute!!  Would someone do a mod pic with one?  I'm wondering how they sit on your shoulder...




I have a couple modeling shots of this bag. Here you go. I have it on the setting that it came on. It can go longer one more setting where the strap attaches to the rings and one longer or shorter on the strap itself. I'm 5'5".


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!




Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  I love your croco fino satchel.  That color is so rich looking.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517


Very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!


 
Love the color of this bag and the leather looks so smooth...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I have a couple modeling shots of this bag. Here you go. I have it on the setting that it came on. It can go longer one more setting where the strap attaches to the rings and one longer or shorter on the strap itself. I'm 5'5".
> 
> View attachment 3156506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156507


 
Love that color on you....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517


 
Beautiful!!  I still haven used mine, what are you waiting for you ask, I don't know!  The spirit just hasn't moved me yet although I just love to look at the bag!!


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> I have a couple modeling shots of this bag. Here you go. I have it on the setting that it came on. It can go longer one more setting where the strap attaches to the rings and one longer or shorter on the strap itself. I'm 5'5".
> 
> View attachment 3156506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156507



Thank you, Twoboyz!!!  It looks quite comfortable, and especially since it's adjustable further.  My problem is that this type of bag usually comes up too high to be comfortable for me, but this looks good.  I'm going to have to check it out IRL - thank you again!


----------



## klynneann

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!



So pretty!!



Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517



Ooooo....


----------



## YankeeDooney

cheidel said:


> Carrying my new lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel today!!!


Very nice color on this one C. Very good looking.



Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517



You should carry it more often TB. It is beautiful. I am still sorry I did not get one of these. I had a blue one in my hand, on clearance once, and I put it back. Whyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Ugh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517



Gorgeous, TB.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:*  I love your croco fino satchel.  That color is so rich looking.




Thanks LJ! 



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks T! 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Love that color on you....







hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful!!  I still haven used mine, what are you waiting for you ask, I don't know!  The spirit just hasn't moved me yet although I just love to look at the bag!!




Thanks H! I think I wasn't carrying mine because I preferred a smooshier bag, but now I am starting to like a little bit of structure. It is a beautiful bag to look at though. You should load that baby up! [emoji106] 



klynneann said:


> Thank you, Twoboyz!!!  It looks quite comfortable, and especially since it's adjustable further.  My problem is that this type of bag usually comes up too high to be comfortable for me, but this looks good.  I'm going to have to check it out IRL - thank you again!



You're welcome. Glad to help. Just a note, when you try it on in the store it is sometimes stuffed to the brim with stuffing. It feels a lot different when your things are in there vs all the stuffing. I found it helpful to take the stuffing out to try it on. [emoji4]



klynneann said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....




Thanks K! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice color on this one C. Very good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should carry it more often TB. It is beautiful. I am still sorry I did not get one of these. I had a blue one in my hand, on clearance once, and I put it back. Whyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Ugh.




I think I will carry it more often because I just fell in love with it all over again. Im sorry, I hate those regrets. I have many of those myself. [emoji20]



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, TB.




Thanks Sarah [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  I LOOOOOOOOVE that leather.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the color of this bag and the leather looks so smooth...


 

          The leather is to die for!!!!


----------



## cheidel

klynneann said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice color on this one C. Very good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> You should carry it more often TB. It is beautiful. I am still sorry I did not get one of these. I had a blue one in my hand, on clearance once, and I put it back. Whyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Ugh.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517


Beautiful, love the color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !


Gorgeous color, like a fine wine!!!


----------



## Suzwhat

Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I switched into my Croco Fino Satchel in cognac today. It's been awhile since I carried this one.
> 
> View attachment 3156517







Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !




I'm way behind on this thread. I can't keep up with the beautiful bags.  These two are some recent posts that made me saw WOW!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !


 
Gorgeous color and very smooth leather.  I found that a lot of the crimson Florentine was rather coarse.   I think these cranberry/winey colors are just thee perfect color for fall..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959


 

Exquisite and sooo rich looking, I'd like to snatch that one right off the screen!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !




I know how you feel. I just couldn't change out! My favorite bag [emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the color!!!




Thanks C!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I'm way behind on this thread. I can't keep up with the beautiful bags.  These two are some recent posts that made me saw WOW!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959




Gorgeous bag! I love the color combo of blue and dark brown. I can see why this one was the one that hooked you. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Suz*:  love your Tessuta.  Perfect fall handbag.  Seeing yours makes me want to dig my Tessuta out of the closet.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yes, dig, dig it out!!  Can't wait to see it!!  Such gorgeous bags makes me want one!!  There are some on EBay and very expensive but I think it would be just another that I wouldn't wear and just sit and stare at.

While looking at them on Ebay I found this listing and isn't this just the recent TSV??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...HOPPER-TOTE-/252113224531?hash=item3ab31e8353


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. Glad to help. Just a note, when you try it on in the store it is sometimes stuffed to the brim with stuffing. It feels a lot different when your things are in there vs all the stuffing. I found it helpful to take the stuffing out to try it on. [emoji4]



Good advice, thank you!  I've already noticed the difference in pictures of it stuffed v. ones like yours and it really makes a difference, so I'll definitely have to take the stuffing out to test it.  Thanks again!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !



sigh - so gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, dig, dig it out!!  Can't wait to see it!!  Such gorgeous bags makes me want one!!  There are some on EBay and very expensive but I think it would be just another that I wouldn't wear and just sit and stare at.
> 
> While looking at them on Ebay I found this listing and isn't this just the recent TSV??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...HOPPER-TOTE-/252113224531?hash=item3ab31e8353



*HG*:  the bag pictured in that ebay listing is NOT a Tessuta.   It's the woven embossed.  You are right.


----------



## Daquiri

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Your Tessuta is gorgeous!


----------



## Daquiri

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !



What a beauty! So wish the flo satchel worked for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959



   Love the Tessuta!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hubby and I went out to lunch for clam chowder and fried clams and Miss Chestnut Med Mail bag came along. I just love the rich color of the chestnut in Toledo.  She was easy to carry and after doubling  the strap she fit nicely under my arm.  So glad I happened upon this one recently on QVC.  Sometimes they find some winners, must be stuck under some boxes!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch for clam chowder and fried clams and Miss Chestnut Med Mail bag came along. I just love the rich color of the chestnut in Toledo.  She was easy to carry and after doubling  the strap she fit nicely under my arm.  So glad I happened upon this one recently on QVC.  Sometimes they find some winners, must be stuck under some boxes!!



She's a beauty, HG!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch for clam chowder and fried clams and Miss Chestnut Med Mail bag came along. I just love the rich color of the chestnut in Toledo.  She was easy to carry and after doubling  the strap she fit nicely under my arm.  So glad I happened upon this one recently on QVC.  Sometimes they find some winners, must be stuck under some boxes!!


 
Gorgeous and classic!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, HG!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous and classic!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch for clam chowder and fried clams and Miss Chestnut Med Mail bag came along. I just love the rich color of the chestnut in Toledo.  She was easy to carry and after doubling  the strap she fit nicely under my arm.  So glad I happened upon this one recently on QVC.  Sometimes they find some winners, must be stuck under some boxes!!


That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156695
> 
> Was out with my Crimson small florentine satchel today . Probably will be living out of her for a few days !


I love Crimson florentine. Great bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959


Great photo of your bag. Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out for lunch and errands today. Sure wish it would get cooler outside. I wore my Nubuck Buckley.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> Good advice, thank you!  I've already noticed the difference in pictures of it stuffed v. ones like yours and it really makes a difference, so I'll definitely have to take the stuffing out to test it.  Thanks again!




You're welcome K. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch for clam chowder and fried clams and Miss Chestnut Med Mail bag came along. I just love the rich color of the chestnut in Toledo.  She was easy to carry and after doubling  the strap she fit nicely under my arm.  So glad I happened upon this one recently on QVC.  Sometimes they find some winners, must be stuck under some boxes!!




Glad you found this diamond. I love the Toledo chestnut color too. Such a beautiful bag. I hope you had a nice lunch. 



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out for lunch and errands today. Sure wish it would get cooler outside. I wore my Nubuck Buckley.




So pretty! I hope you had a nice lunch.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks TBz, this weekend I'll have hubby punch a hold in the strap, I've got it at a comfortable length.; he's afraid with the buckle thingy sticking out will scratch the car!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG*:  I always liked that style.  But I ended up with the regular satchel, in royal blue.  Love the vivid blue color in the Toledo leather,  but the style of your handbag is so much more user friendly.  Enjoy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  I always liked that style.  But I ended up with the regular satchel, in royal blue.  Love the vivid blue color in the Toledo leather,  but the style of your handbag is so much more user friendly.  Enjoy.



Thanks, I thought it would be too large but I just make sure the sides aren't puffed out and she's fine for me.  Love that wide mouth too!


----------



## gm2amm

Suzwhat said:


> Tessuta shopper in coffee and marine.  This is the one that got me hooked on Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156959


Oh my, what a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out for lunch and errands today. Sure wish it would get cooler outside. I wore my Nubuck Buckley.


 
Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday



Another beauty!   This must be "Crimson Satchel Week"!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Another beauty!   This must be "Crimson Satchel Week"!!


 
Colors of wine are just the best for fall!!  Your bag is stunning!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday


Beautiful Crimson florentine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Colors of wine are just the best for fall!!  Your bag is stunning!


:giggles:   Thanks HG, but that is MaryBel's beautiful bag.   (The "other" MB.  )


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday


 

OK, I got the correct MB this time, and I doI love your bag!!  Two MBs, it doesn't take much to confuse me in my old age, sorry...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another beauty!   This must be "Crimson Satchel Week"!!


 
Thanks GF!
Yep, I think it is!
Those pics made me switch to mine!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful Crimson florentine.




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> OK, I got the correct MB this time, and I doI love your bag!!  Two MBs, it doesn't take much to confuse me in my old age, sorry...


 

Thank you GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> OK, I got the correct MB this time, and I doI love your bag!!  Two MBs, it doesn't take much to confuse me in my old age, sorry...


I wish that were my bag, HG.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday


Love it MB! You must add it to the Crimson Photo Gallery. Also waiting on Pcan, Twoboyz, Trudysmom, Vic, Nebo........you all have at least one. I know there's more of you out there. Get those cameras ready.


----------



## MrsKC

Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE


 
Very nice KC! Looks awesome with your outfit! 
Happy Friday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Juliette is a stunner, KC!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE


Very nice  bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE


 

Very pretty...


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Very nice KC! Looks awesome with your outfit!
> Happy Friday!





MiaBorsa said:


> Juliette is a stunner, KC!





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice  bag.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty...


N

Thank you girls, hope you have had a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Trod7477




----------



## casseyelsie

Carrying small vtg Dooney for the weekend


----------



## casseyelsie

Trod7477 said:


> View attachment 3159947




Love that color! [emoji7][emoji7] wow.....


----------



## MrsKC

Trod7477 said:


> View attachment 3159947





casseyelsie said:


> Carrying small vtg Dooney for the weekend
> View attachment 3159952



Gorgeous vintage ladies!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trod7477 said:


> View attachment 3159947


 Love the color of this vintage bag, is it a pinky red?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

casseyelsie said:


> Carrying small vtg Dooney for the weekend
> View attachment 3159952


 
Another lovely vintage bag, heaven help me if I get too interested in these too, there are so many great looking vintage bags on EBay, I know.....


----------



## Trudysmom

Trod7477 said:


> View attachment 3159947





casseyelsie said:


> Carrying small vtg Dooney for the weekend
> View attachment 3159952



The Vintage Dooney bags are so pretty. I love using mine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE




I love the look of this bag. The hardware is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love the look of this bag. The hardware is gorgeous!



Thanks girl!


----------



## westvillage

I'm still bonding with this cabriolet leather tote that I unearthed in my closet dive. I admire her looks but she is a stiff bag and the kind that isn't meant to soften so I'm testing whether I can be comfortable using her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my regular Florentine satchel in Crimson since yesterday




Gorgeous MaryBel! It's been a Crimson kind of week! 



MrsKC said:


> Black pebbled Juliette hobo.....LOVE




Love this bag! The hardware is heavy and substantial and the leather is so thick and nice. I have her dark grey sister. [emoji4]



Trod7477 said:


> View attachment 3159947




Such a grey looking vintage bag! 



casseyelsie said:


> Carrying small vtg Dooney for the weekend
> View attachment 3159952




Another great vintage beauty! 



westvillage said:


> I'm still bonding with this cabriolet leather tote that I unearthed in my closet dive. I admire her looks but she is a stiff bag and the kind that isn't meant to soften so I'm testing whether I can be comfortable using her.




This is so cute. I hope maybe with some wear it will soften a little. [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous vintage ladies!






hydrangeagirl said:


> Another lovely vintage bag, heaven help me if I get too interested in these too, there are so many great looking vintage bags on EBay, I know.....






Trudysmom said:


> The Vintage Dooney bags are so pretty. I love using mine.






Twoboyz said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> Another great vintage beauty!
> 
> [emoji4]




Thank you ladies!  I love my vtg Dooney a lot [emoji7]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

westvillage said:


> I'm still bonding with this cabriolet leather tote that I unearthed in my closet dive. I admire her looks but she is a stiff bag and the kind that isn't meant to soften so I'm testing whether I can be comfortable using her.


 

You just have to do what the blonde girl on QVC does to all the bags when they are selling them, she squeezes them into submission!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hydrangeagirl said:


> You just have to do what the blonde girl on QVC does to all the bags when they are selling them, she squeezes them into submission!



Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> You just have to do what the blonde girl on QVC does to all the bags when they are selling them, she squeezes them into submission!




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally loaded up my small celadon Lexington.  She is pictured with a scarf I got from QVC last year. It's crazy how many of my Dooneys go with this scarf. It was a great purchase.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I finally loaded up my small celadon Lexington.  She is pictured with a scarf I got from QVC last year. It's crazy how many of my Dooneys go with this scarf. It was a great purchase.
> View attachment 3162088



Love the bag and the scarf, TB!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I finally loaded up my small celadon Lexington.  She is pictured with a scarf I got from QVC last year. It's crazy how many of my Dooneys go with this scarf. It was a great purchase.
> View attachment 3162088


Really pretty scarf and bag. I love my Celadon. Great color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I finally loaded up my small celadon Lexington.  She is pictured with a scarf I got from QVC last year. It's crazy how many of my Dooneys go with this scarf. It was a great purchase.
> View attachment 3162088


 

Love the bag and love the scarf!!  I haven't taken the plastic off of mine yet but will soon, just love this color and it's prettier in person as you know!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


----------



## Live It Up

Ooh...love this one. I have the same bag. Ivy is an amazing color!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I finally loaded up my small celadon Lexington.  She is pictured with a scarf I got from QVC last year. It's crazy how many of my Dooneys go with this scarf. It was a great purchase.
> View attachment 3162088



Gorgeous bag and scarf!!



hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!



Beautiful florentine!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


SO pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


Love ivy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks everyone!  That very dark green is so pretty this time of the year...


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!




Oh so gorgeous for fall! Love the brown Tmoro and red accents.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the bag and the scarf, TB!!







Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty scarf and bag. I love my Celadon. Great color.







hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the bag and love the scarf!!  I haven't taken the plastic off of mine yet but will soon, just love this color and it's prettier in person as you know!!!







MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful florentine!




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Alto Junkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


I love Ivy! I have the same bag in chestnut--found it at the ******* outlet earlier this month!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!




Soooo beautiful!! I love Ivy in Florentine. I'm sure you're enjoying carrying her.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks again everyone!!  I just love the whip stitching on the handles on the Florentine, the Med Pocket   and the Stanwich satchels.  I wish they would use them again on some of the newer bags,  I think it adds so much richness to the look of these bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks again everyone!!  I just love the whip stitching on the handles on the Florentine, the Med Pocket   and the Stanwich satchels.  I wish they would use them again on some of the newer bags,  I think it adds so much richness to the look of these bags.




I'm just thinking how nice the Stanwich would be in hunter or Ivy. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


HG,

This is such a fine example of ivy Florentine. It is stunning and I want one. You really got a winner with that one.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!


OH she is pretty. I have been doing the same thing lately, changing bags about every week. Everyone needs to get out once in a while.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm just thinking how nice the Stanwich would be in hunter or Ivy. [emoji7]


 
Yes, she would!!  I'm still waiting for QVC to offer those news satchels in the glove leather, I'm dying to see them!  I think the Stanwich is just a gorgeous style and I particularly love it in the pebbled Toledo!!  Dark green in this style would be luscious as long as they keep the whip stitched handles!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> HG,
> 
> This is such a fine example of ivy Florentine. It is stunning and I want one. You really got a winner with that one.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> OH she is pretty. I have been doing the same thing lately, changing bags about every week. Everyone needs to get out once in a while.


 
I love her so much I think I'll give her another day!! She gets 3 days out in a row!!

  I've punched another hole in the strap so I can double it and I find she works better on my shoulder for a while with the shorter thicker strap.  I found a  leather punch in hubby's arsenal of tools, and it works like a charm!! Anyone ever seen one of these??


----------



## MrsKC

Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> The last two days it's been Miss Ivy's turn to go out.  She appreciated the attention as I switch bags every two days and it's been a while since she had some fresh air!



Wow so gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.


 
I can see why you're so excited, you and your bag look great!!!  Have a great day!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> Wow so gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I love her so much I think I'll give her another day!! She gets 3 days out in a row!!
> 
> I've punched another hole in the strap so I can double it and I find she works better on my shoulder for a while with the shorter thicker strap.  I found a  leather punch in hubby's arsenal of tools, and it works like a charm!! *Anyone ever seen one of these??*



Yes, I own a leather punch and I know how to use it!!   HAHA!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.



So cute!   I love the pop of color, KC.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I own a leather punch and I know how to use it!!   HAHA!


'
Ohoh, I'll bet everyone scatters to the far corners of the house when they see you coming with your  formidable weapon!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.




Nice pop with your outfit on a budget. You look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, she would!!  I'm still waiting for QVC to offer those news satchels in the glove leather, I'm dying to see them!  I think the Stanwich is just a gorgeous style and I particularly love it in the pebbled Toledo!!  Dark green in this style would be luscious as long as they keep the whip stitched handles!!




I can't wait to see the glove leather satchels too.  [emoji106]to whip stitched handles! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I love her so much I think I'll give her another day!! She gets 3 days out in a row!!
> 
> I've punched another hole in the strap so I can double it and I find she works better on my shoulder for a while with the shorter thicker strap.  I found a  leather punch in hubby's arsenal of tools, and it works like a charm!! Anyone ever seen one of these??




I do t blame you for not wanting to pit her away! I own a leather punch. It comes in handy with these long Dooney straps.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.




You look great KC! Love the pop of color with the red bag. It's perfect! Love the deals! [emoji106]


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.




I love everything, bag, outfit and deals!


----------



## oldbaglover

hydrangeagirl said:


> I love her so much I think I'll give her another day!! She gets 3 days out in a row!!
> 
> I've punched another hole in the strap so I can double it and I find she works better on my shoulder for a while with the shorter thicker strap.  I found a  leather punch in hubby's arsenal of tools, and it works like a charm!! Anyone ever seen one of these??


I have that tool somewhere around the house and have been looking for it forever!  I bought it at a Ben Franklin store in the early 1990's.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> '
> Ohoh, I'll bet everyone scatters to the far corners of the house when they see you coming with your  formidable weapon!!



   Yeah, they wouldn't want me to "punch" them!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Looks like it would be good for piercing something or other...they pierce just about anything these days don't they?


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Had to post!! This pop of color with my outfit.  I have to be on campus today. She is ready : file folder for meeting,  ipad,  travel hair spray,  snack,  and all my normal purse stuff. OOTD --love Marshalls: pants $20 and sweater is MK with tags on original retail of $140-crazy!! I paid $39.


 
Gorgeous outfit KC!
The bag is perfect with it!


----------



## MaryBel

Lovely bags GFs! 
That ivy Florentine is just something else!

I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.


 

Miss Ivy says......

I think your Verona Elisa is beautiful.  I don't know which color I like best, I guess I like them all; one very classy bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.



Pretty bags, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Miss Ivy says......
> 
> I think your Verona Elisa is beautiful.  I don't know which color I like best, I guess I like them all; one very classy bag!




Tell Miss Ivy her Mommy says Hi (I have the bigger one in Ivy)


Thanks, I think there's not a bad color choice. I'm hopping to get a larger one in Wine or Midnight, or the teal color (I forgot what's officially called).


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bags, MB!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.[/
> 
> Both are really nice MaryBel. I was wondering about the size of the Elisa. It's such a cute size, but I'm afraid it would be tight in there for me too.  However I think the larger one will be to big and heavy for everyday. I wish I could see it IRL, but Macy's only has the smaller one.  I guess I wait until they make it to the outlet. I really like the black, hunter, Amber and olive.
> 
> The color of the Gretta is so pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.


Loving those! The Verona is so unique.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I can see why you're so excited, you and your bag look great!!!  Have a great day!





MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   I love the pop of color, KC.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice pop with your outfit on a budget. You look great!





Twoboyz said:


> You look great KC! Love the pop of color with the red bag. It's perfect! Love the deals! [emoji106]





Suzwhat said:


> I love everything, bag, outfit and deals!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous outfit KC!
> The bag is perfect with it!



Thank you girls! . Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.




Two beautiful bags, MB!


----------



## Suzwhat

Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164928


That is a bright cheery bag for a rainy day!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164928


 

This colorful bag looks really nice in the nylon and I just love your charm!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.

She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.
> 
> She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...


So pretty! I think she is def a "happy" bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So pretty! I think she is def a "happy" bag.



She surely is.  Just look at that "smile"!!       Very pretty, HG.   (And our hubbies don't always have to agree unless they are carrying the bag themselves, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164928



Perfect bright spot on a gloomy day, Suz.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164928




The perfect bag for a gloomy day! 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.
> 
> She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...




She sure does glow! I just think it's nice your DH has an opinion [emoji4] I always love it when mine mentions my bag. It's not often....enjoy  [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.


Love that one GF!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Love that one GF!


 Wow, she is glowing!!  

Yesterday the x-rays and today the dentist, you need to go somewhere and have some fun!!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, she is glowing!!
> 
> Yesterday the x-rays and today the dentist, you need to go somewhere and have some fun!!!



I agree, Sarah, you need some fun.....chocolate or cheesecake--or whatever you like!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> That is a bright cheery bag for a rainy day!!



Thank you!



hydrangeagirl said:


> This colorful bag looks really nice in the nylon and I just love your charm!!!



Thanks!  It is a peace sign. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






hydrangeagirl said:


> Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.
> 
> She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...



Beautiful!



MiaBorsa said:


> Perfect bright spot on a gloomy day, Suz.



Thanks! [emoji296]&#65039;



Twoboyz said:


> The perfect bag for a gloomy day!
> ]



Thank you!  [emoji1]



MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.




Very beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love that one GF!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, she is glowing!!
> 
> Yesterday the x-rays and today the dentist, you need to go somewhere and have some fun!!!





MrsKC said:


> I agree, Sarah, you need some fun.....chocolate or cheesecake--or whatever you like!


Thanks, y'all.   The dentist was just my 6-mo cleaning, so no big deal.

Of course, I just made a banana pudding and it's coolin' in the fridge right now.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.[/
> 
> Both are really nice MaryBel. I was wondering about the size of the Elisa. It's such a cute size, but I'm afraid it would be tight in there for me too.  However I think the larger one will be to big and heavy for everyday. I wish I could see it IRL, but Macy's only has the smaller one.  I guess I wait until they make it to the outlet. I really like the black, hunter, Amber and olive.
> 
> The color of the Gretta is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF!
> I think the problem was that I wanted to carry too much stuff in it (cosmetic case, regular size wallet, small wristlet, pill case, coin case, little umbrella and phone), and all actually fit inside, but there was no more space left, well, not inside, the outside pocket was empty. I saw the large one at Nordstrom and didn't see that much bigger. I haven't check the measurements but my guess is that it is just 1 or 1.5" bigger. It didn't feel heavy.
> 
> 
> I hope the outlets get them soon!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm enjoying carrying the DS, especially since she's so easy care and light.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Loving those! The Verona is so unique.


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Two beautiful bags, MB!


 
Thank you Suz!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   Nice for a possibly rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164928




WOW, she's gorgeous! Love the color!
And the fob is so pretty too!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.
> 
> She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...




She is stunning GF! 
The color is just amazing!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She surely is.  Just look at that "smile"!!       Very pretty, HG.   (*And our hubbies don't always have to agree unless they are carrying the bag themselves*, lol.)




Wiser words have never been spoken!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.


 

So pretty!
Now a trip to the dentist...not so much...hate going to the dentist...and the doctor too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.




She sure is! Love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It is a peace sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! [emoji296]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!




Love that fob! I hadn't zoomed in before. Very nice and it looks great on the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.




Geesh... Just beauty!!! I'm really loving the Elephant in pebble. Hope you enjoyed carrying her. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Today Miss Fushia Toledo Stanwich is all loaded and ready to start her two day outing.
> 
> She really glows.  Hubby isn't quite sure if he likes this color or not...




Beautiful... I LOOOVE seeing fun colored bags this time of year amongst all the darker bags. I wore my Mint Chelsea the other day with a deep brown outfit and loved it. It really woke the outfit up x10. [emoji7] I bet she got lots of attention.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love that one GF!



Thanks, KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Very beautiful!



Thanks Suz.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> Now a trip to the dentist...not so much...hate going to the dentist...and the doctor too!



Thanks MB.  I hate the dentist, too, but it was just a cleaning thank goodness.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She sure is! Love the color!



Thanks, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Geesh... Just beauty!!! I'm really loving the Elephant in pebble. Hope you enjoyed carrying her. [emoji2]



Thanks, girl.   Seeing your gorgeous new Brenna yesterday inspired me to get out my elephant, too!  Love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having a Cafe Latte with Miss Brenna (Elephant) while my daughter visits the dentist...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cafe Latte with Miss Brenna (Elephant) while my daughter visits the dentist...
> 
> View attachment 3166030
> 
> View attachment 3166031
> 
> View attachment 3166032


 
The lovely Miss Elephant Brenna appears to  be standing up straight and tall ,no problems with her posture,  I guess she's a keeper!  Love your wristlets...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cafe Latte with Miss Brenna (Elephant) while my daughter visits the dentist...
> 
> View attachment 3166030
> 
> View attachment 3166031
> 
> View attachment 3166032




Lovely Miss Brenna! The scenery is so lovely there too. Cool pants! I hope your daughters dental visit goes well. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cafe Latte with Miss Brenna (Elephant) while my daughter visits the dentist...
> 
> View attachment 3166030
> 
> View attachment 3166031
> 
> View attachment 3166032


Miss Brenna looks like cafe latte her own self.   Very pretty bag, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099



   Such perfect little bags!   I'm still trying not to buy the sand color, haha.   

Miss elephant is accompanying me to have blood work done this morning.   I have had a week of crummy appointments so far... and NO coffee.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099


 
Beautiful.....


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099




This bag looks perfect!

Thanks for the compliment on my peace sign fob too.  [emoji162]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having a Cafe Latte with Miss Brenna (Elephant) while my daughter visits the dentist...
> 
> View attachment 3166030
> 
> View attachment 3166031
> 
> View attachment 3166032




Wow..wow.  Just wow.  Love.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> WOW, she's gorgeous! Love the color!
> And the fob is so pretty too!




Thank you! [emoji162]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099


Love it, I want one.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies... I am loving Miss Brenna. Can't wait to get get sister in Hunter.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099




TB... I forgot you picked up this beauty! I'm loving her! Olive and Elephant has become my favorite colors in Pebbled.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Such perfect little bags!   I'm still trying not to buy the sand color, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss elephant is accompanying me to have blood work done this morning.   I have had a week of crummy appointments so far... and NO coffee.




This is one of my favorites for sure! I'm still trying not to buy the grey or elephant.  Ugh, I think I could handle the crummy appointments if I could have my coffee... [emoji53] hopefully it's almost over for you this week. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful.....




Thanks H!



Suzwhat said:


> This bag looks perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my peace sign fob too.  [emoji162]




Thanks Suz and you're welcome. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> Love it, I want one.....




Thanks KC! I want another one! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... I forgot you picked up this beauty! I'm loving her! Olive and Elephant has become my favorite colors in Pebbled.




Thanks Pcan! I'm loving this color and you started it all and Sarah was an accessory! [emoji23]


----------



## scoutmhen

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.




I love the look of this bag! Do you know if this is the same hobo that is on the QVC website? Also, does the leather relax with use? Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

scoutmhen said:


> I love the look of this bag! Do you know if this is the same hobo that is on the QVC website? Also, does the leather relax with use? Very pretty!



Thanks.  Yes, this little bag is available in many department stores, from Dooney.com, and on QVC's website...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Pebble-Leather-Hobo.product.A257680.html?sc=A257680-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A257680&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a257680.001?$uslarge$

It's a great bag; lightweight and sturdy.  And yes, it does relax and get that perfect slouch.


----------



## scoutmhen

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  Yes, this little bag is available in many department stores, from Dooney.com, and on QVC's website...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Pebble-Leather-Hobo.product.A257680.html?sc=A257680-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A257680&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a257680.001?$uslarge$
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great bag; lightweight and sturdy.  And yes, it does relax and get that perfect slouch.



Thanks for responding so quickly! I might just have to order that one. You simply cannot beat the leather on a D&B!


----------



## MiaBorsa

scoutmhen said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly! I might just have to order that one. You simply cannot beat the leather on a D&B!



You are quite welcome.  It's really a nice bag.  You can probably find a better price on it than QVC, though.  Check department store sales, I Love Dooney website, and the sale section on Dooney.com.  Depending on the color you want, there are some great deals out there.   Also, if you are lucky enough to live near a Dooney outlet you can really score a deal.


----------



## scoutmhen

MiaBorsa said:


> You are quite welcome.  It's really a nice bag.  You can probably find a better price on it than QVC, though.  Check department store sales, I Love Dooney website, and the sale section on Dooney.com.  Depending on the color you want, there are some great deals out there.   Also, if you are lucky enough to live near a Dooney outlet you can really score a deal.




Thanks for the tips! I checked all of the sites and got the best deal on dooney.com! I got one in Desert for a total of $158! I always forget about ilovedooney. They had great deals too but they did not have my color. I am excited to get it. Are they typically fast in shipping?


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> Thanks for the tips! I checked all of the sites and got the best deal on dooney.com! I got one in Desert for a total of $158! I always forget about ilovedooney. They had great deals too but they did not have my color. I am excited to get it. Are they typically fast in shipping?




Oh I love that color! Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

No, Dooney.com is notoriously slow in shipping!  It takes a week or more for them to just process the order and then another 4 to 6 days for shipping.  I've ordered from them 3 times and that's just the way they do things.  You'll get you bag eventually and I'm sure that you'll just love it and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## scoutmhen

hydrangeagirl said:


> No, Dooney.com is notoriously slow in shipping!  It takes a week or more for them to just process the order and then another 4 to 6 days for shipping.  I've ordered from them 3 times and that's just the way they do things.  You'll get you bag eventually and I'm sure that you'll just love it and it will be worth the wait.




Bummer. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## scoutmhen

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I love that color! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

scoutmhen said:


> Thanks for the tips! I checked all of the sites and got the best deal on dooney.com! I got one in Desert for a total of $158! I always forget about ilovedooney. They had great deals too but they did not have my color. I am excited to get it. Are they typically fast in shipping?



Great choice!   I have been eyeing that color for a while now.   And sorry, but Dooney is not known for fast shipping.  But...your bag will be warehouse fresh!   I can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099



I just ordered desert from dooney.com. It was $171 less $25 plus free Shipping . I can't wait,  I love Pebbled leather! !.  And I had it shipped to my son's to avoid any "situation ". , what else can a girl do?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered desert from dooney.com. It was $171 less $25 plus free Shipping . I can't wait,  I love Pebbled leather! !.  And I had it shipped to my son's to avoid any "situation ". , what else can a girl do?



Yay!   That $25 sale seems lame, but since it can be stacked onto a sale bag or wallet it helps a lot.  I have had the desert hobo in my cart for several days, trying to resist buying another.     I hope you love it, KC.   It has become my favorite little workhorse style.

(And good work on the "situation"  :giggles


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   That $25 sale seems lame, but since it can be stacked onto a sale bag or wallet it helps a lot.  I have had the desert hobo in my cart for several days, trying to resist buying another.     I hope you love it, KC.   It has become my favorite little workhorse style.
> 
> (And good work on the "situation"  :giggles



I know. I agree that the sale isn't that great, but that brought the bag down to $146!! I will be sure to post up some pics. Hope you have a good Saturday MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know. I agree that the sale isn't that great, but that brought the bag down to $146!! I will be sure to post up some pics. Hope you have a good Saturday MB



I can't wait to see your new bag, KC.   Thanks, you have a great Saturday, too!   We are bracing for as much as a FOOT of rain from the storm that hit Mexico.   :rain:


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your new bag, KC.   Thanks, you have a great Saturday, too!   We are bracing for as much as a FOOT of rain from the storm that hit Mexico.   :rain:



I actually thought about you last night when I was watching the weather channel,  knowing you are in Texas. Get those handbags to high ground GF!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered desert from dooney.com. It was $171 less $25 plus free Shipping . I can't wait,  I love Pebbled leather! !.  And I had it shipped to my son's to avoid any "situation ". , what else can a girl do?




Oohhhh, I really love the desert color! I hope you love it. You snagged a pretty good deal. "Situation" lol!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh, I really love the desert color! I hope you love it. You snagged a pretty good deal. "Situation" lol!


Thanks TB, yes, I did snag a good deal  and the household will remain "situation" free .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your new bag, KC.   Thanks, you have a great Saturday, too!   We are bracing for as much as a FOOT of rain from the storm that hit Mexico.   :rain:


 
Send some up our way, we're sooo dry and have been since early spring!!  Hope your roof is secure over your handbag closet!!  Wishing you some sun!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Mushroom florentine Buckley !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  Gasp,  you new bag is a beauty.  Love both the color and the style.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !


I love Buckley bags. I have three. Great bag. Your bag is lovely!!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !




Love the bag and the turtle!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !




Beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !


 
She's gorgeous!!! There are even a few of the stones in the wall that compliment her color..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !




That is one beautiful bag V! Love this photo!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !



Beautiful bag V!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3167638
> 
> 
> Mushroom florentine Buckley !


Well, this is just beautiful!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol



You and your bag are looking fabulous! !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol


Buckley bags are so great. That is a good photo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol




Girlfriend... You look like a million and one bucks with this bag. I wanna look like that. Lol. Good shot Adam!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol


 You and your bag are equally gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol




Great picture! Love it and the bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Awe thanks all ! &#128579;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  that's such a beautiful color.  Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....




So cute! Very nice surprise. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  that's such a beautiful color.  Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.





Twoboyz said:


> So cute! Very nice surprise. [emoji4]



Thanks ladies! The leather is smooth too! He picked a good one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....




Good job hubby! He's a keeper. Love Ocean in Flo


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....



Cute bag!   That denim color looks almost identical to my ocean blue.  Your hub's a keeper!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good job hubby! He's a keeper. Love Ocean in Flo





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   That denim color looks almost identical to my ocean blue.  Your hub's a keeper!



Thank You! Yes, he's a keeper for sure! Never saw Ocean IRL before, this pic is in natural light, it changes depending on light, but I love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....


A great flo satchel. SO pretty.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....


 
I have the exact same one!!  Mine is a small and I just love that Demin color!!  I know you'll enjoy yours!!


----------



## Live It Up

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....



Very nice bag. Your husband did good. My husband bought many of my handbags. He was a sweetie.


----------



## klynneann

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....



Great color - she looks so pretty!  Great DH too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag! 

True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash



Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263



Just beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263



She looks great on you!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Just beautiful!


 
On my screen it has a deep burgundy cast to it, love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263


Great pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> On my screen it has a deep burgundy cast to it, love it!




Yeah, It kinda does had a hint of Bordeaux to it


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263




So beautiful! It looks really great on you. [emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263



Lovely bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263


I love it Pcann!! Looks so great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mint Chelsea on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3171774


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in TMoro Brown... Loving this bag!
> 
> True to color in Natural Lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3171257
> 
> 
> Inside lighting... Looks darker than IRL
> View attachment 3171260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171263




Beautiful! She looks great on you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3168425
> 
> 
> Thanks all ! I am obsessed ! Adam got this one of me earlier and I happened to like how the bag looked lol




Absolutely TDF gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Mini Denim florentine satchel my Hubs surprised me with from Vegas. He got me two other bags I new about, but this one was a total surprise ! !   I will post pics of the others as I carry them....




Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing Sarah's elephant hobo reminded me I still haven't loaded this baby up yet. Here is my pebble grain hobo in olive. I love carrying these hobos. Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3166099




Love this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Ms. Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo today for a trip to the dentist in the rain.  She's as cute as her sisters, Olive and Caramel.




Y'all are so tempting me with the hobos! Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags GFs!
> That ivy Florentine is just something else!
> 
> I been carrying these 2 bags. I started carrying the Verona Elisa on the weekend. I really like the bag. It's easy to operate because of the long strap. It's easy to have it in your shoulder and open it and close it without having to put it down. My problem, is was a bit small for the stuff I was carrying, so yesterday I changed to my Gretta DS in teal. Now that one is roomy but not bulky at all. I need to get one of the larger Elisa bags for the days when I carry more stuff.




Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mint Chelsea on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3171774




The perfect bag to make me feel like I am in the Caribbean instead of in a windy 37 degree morning! Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787


 
They look great together.  Good thing you did keep the boots - love them both.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> The perfect bag to make me feel like I am in the Caribbean instead of in a windy 37 degree morning! Gorgeous!


 
Thanks!  I do love this color on Dooneys.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



Those look great together,  TB. I also got some Marc Fisher boots, that were the TSV in black. Haven't worn them yet. Glad yours worked out.  Your Stanwich is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787




I love it GF! Since they aren't side by side, you can get away with it. That Crimson Stanwich... [emoji7]. Aren't you glad you didn't send it back?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



Happy Friday-EVE! 

Now that's how I want to be dressed if someone snaps a Dooney Sighting picture of me!  I LOVE the crimson Stanwich, and the Marc Fisher boots look perfectly paired!   I'm glad you didn't return them, they look great on you!


ETA:  It's 37 in the Chicago area?  Already?!!  I do remember a lot of cold Halloween nights trick or treating with my children!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mint Chelsea on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3171774



Hi NAC!

I love seeing this color, this time of year!  I'm still carrying yellow, pink and red (of course!) bags and accessories.  But I carry those colors year round.  

I LOVE your Chelsea!


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



Love this look!


----------



## MrsKC

Dooney Satchel in elephant .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  that Dooney satchel is one of my favorite styles.   It looks great on your.


*2boyz*:  love your crimson handbag and boots.  Perfect for the season.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Dooney Satchel in elephant .



Mornin' KC!

I love Dooney satchels!  Great OOTD and BOTD!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



Both gorgeous!!  Really love those boots....I just might look those up!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Dooney Satchel in elephant .



Handsome outfit, the bag compliments it all!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



Gorgeous!   The boots and the bag are fabulous, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Dooney Satchel in elephant .


Classic Dooney and in my favorite color!   Just beautiful, KC.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787


Really beautiful outfit. Glad you kept the boots. The bag is perfect also.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Dooney Satchel in elephant .


Lovely elephant bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mint Chelsea on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3171774


I love to see this color, so pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787


 

Would you happen to have the number for those boots, they are really beautiful.  I tried to look them up but couldn't really tell which ones they were.  I'd like to see if they have a dark brown in my size....thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love to see this color, so pretty!


 


Thanks!  Me too - it's my favorite color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Would you happen to have the number for those boots, they are really beautiful.  I tried to look them up but couldn't really tell which ones they were.  I'd like to see if they have a dark brown in my size....thanks!


A258385 Marc Fisher Leather Riding Boots w/ Hardware Accent - Kierra

Pretty sure these are the boots that TB has.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> A258385 Marc Fisher Leather Riding Boots w/ Hardware Accent - Kierra
> 
> Pretty sure these are the boots that TB has.


 

Thanks so much, I'll have a look.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Would you happen to have the number for those boots, they are really beautiful.  I tried to look them up but couldn't really tell which ones they were.  I'd like to see if they have a dark brown in my size....thanks!







YankeeDooney said:


> A258385 Marc Fisher Leather Riding Boots w/ Hardware Accent - Kierra
> 
> Pretty sure these are the boots that TB has.




Thanks H and YD! Yes those are the ones. I hope you find them H. They seemed to have a good selection in sizes I think. They had dark brown.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my boots and Crimson Stanwich. Hope you all are having a nice Friday Eve as RN likes to call it. It's Friday for me because I took tomorrow off. Woo hoo!! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks H and YD! Yes those are the ones. I hope you find them H. They seemed to have a good selection in sizes I think. They had dark brown.


 
Yes, the boots were gorgeous but alas, they don't come in a wide width.  I have one foot that always hurts and have to buy shoes larger and wider than I should normally need.

Hope you enjoy your long weekend, and don't eat too much candy!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  that Dooney satchel is one of my favorite styles.   It looks great on your.
> 
> 
> *2boyz*:  love your crimson handbag and boots.  Perfect for the season.





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I love Dooney satchels!  Great OOTD and BOTD!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Handsome outfit, the bag compliments it all!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Classic Dooney and in my favorite color!   Just beautiful, KC.





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely elephant bag!



Thank you Ladies, I enjoyed carrying her today .


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, the boots were gorgeous but alas, they don't come in a wide width.  I have one foot that always hurts and have to buy shoes larger and wider than I should normally need.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your long weekend, and don't eat too much candy!!




Oh that's a bummer. It's better to be able to try them on though. I have issues too so I end up having to send back a lot of shoes/boots. I got lucky with these. I did find they need some breaking in. They are a bit stiff. I'm trying to figure out which parts are leather and which are man made. They just don't feel like leather to me. 
Thanks! I hope I can stay strong...lol! You have a nice weekend too. [emoji317]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yes, those are really stylin' boots TB and of course Stanwich is gorgeous.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mint Chelsea on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3171774


Love that mint!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787


Love the color of your bag and boots! I think the colors look great together!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, those are really stylin' boots TB and of course Stanwich is gorgeous.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Love the color of your bag and boots! I think the colors look great together!




Thank you both! [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mint Chelsea on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3171774




Twins! My favorite bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Crimson Stanwich paired with my new Marc Fisher boots. They are in the color wine. The colors are a little off. The wine color of the boots leans more toward a chestnut to me. I almost sent the boots back but I took them back out of the taped up box and decided to give them another chance. I'm glad I did. They are the perfect equestrian boot for my Dooneys. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3171787



I think they look great together. That Stanwich is amazing in crimson!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Twins! My favorite bag in a gorgeous color!




Triplets...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my boots and Crimson Stanwich. Hope you all are having a nice Friday Eve as RN likes to call it.* It's Friday for me because I took tomorrow off. Woo hoo!! *[emoji4]



I hope you enjoy your long weekend TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Twins! My favorite bag in a gorgeous color!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Triplets...


 
Yay for twins and triplets!  PTB - seeing your Mint Chelsea pushed me over the edge to order one for myself.  I stalked QVC until I saw they had that color back in.  I'm so happy I got her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I think they look great together. That Stanwich is amazing in crimson!




Thanks LIU! 



RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you enjoy your long weekend TB!




Thanks, you too! [emoji316]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks, you too! [emoji316]



Thanks! &#128092;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands before the rain moves in. Errands which will include a visit to Dillards to see what's new.

Houndstooth satchel in brick is coming along for the ride.
View attachment 3173985


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands before the rain moves in. Errands which will include a visit to Dillards to see what's new.
> 
> Houndstooth satchel in brick is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3173985




I love it. I can't stop carrying my little houndstooth card case/wallet. Have a good time and stay dry. I imagine we will see some reveals later. [emoji3] Happy Halloween! [emoji316]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands before the rain moves in. Errands which will include a visit to Dillards to see what's new.
> 
> Houndstooth satchel in brick is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3173985


 
She's a very pretty girl; hope you find something nice at Dillards.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love it. I can't stop carrying my little houndstooth card case/wallet. Have a good time and stay dry. I imagine we will see some reveals later. [emoji3] Happy Halloween! [emoji316]







hydrangeagirl said:


> She's a very pretty girl; hope you find something nice at Dillards.




Thanks! I just left Dillards where I scored two beauties for less than the FP of one bag!  I'm headed to the mini reveal thread to post pics!  Happy dance!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I just left Dillards where I scored two beauties for less than the FP of one bag!  I'm headed to the mini reveal thread to post pics!  Happy dance!




Awesome! I can't wait! Now that's a good day.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands before the rain moves in. Errands which will include a visit to Dillards to see what's new.
> 
> Houndstooth satchel in brick is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3173985


Very pretty and great for this time of year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands before the rain moves in. Errands which will include a visit to Dillards to see what's new.
> 
> Houndstooth satchel in brick is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 3173985



Cute!!   Perfect shopping companion.


----------



## MrsKC

Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


 
Black is always appropriate, love the croco, love your boots!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.

Tear Drop Hobo in black:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:




Great choice for the occasion. Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .



So cute, KC!   Love the boots and your bag is gorgeous.  That is one of my favorite Dooney embossings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:



Love it, HG!   That bag is so cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:



This is a great choice! Functional and beautiful!  Enjoy!

  I'm glad I reread your post because I was about to say enjoy eating sardines.  Then I reread it and saw you said you're going to be stuffed like sardines, not eating them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .



I love your croco hobo!  It looks great with your boots!

You have a blessed Sunday too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...







And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936




Both look fabulous, girl.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .





hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936




Your bags are all so beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936



I love your morning and afternoon bags! Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:



She sounds like the perfect candidate to meet your needs today.  Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936



You and your bags looking good PTB! A


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Black is always appropriate, love the croco, love your boots!





MiaBorsa said:


> So cute, KC!   Love the boots and your bag is gorgeous.  That is one of my favorite Dooney embossings.





RuedeNesle said:


> I love your croco hobo!  It looks great with your boots!
> 
> You have a blessed Sunday too!





Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are all so beautiful!




Thanks Ladies, I have to tell you a funny story about the boots. I have had a terrible time finding leather boots that will fit my calf......and I still think my calves are just "normal". Anyway, the day these were the TSV, DH walked into the room while I was watching the presentation. He looked at the models and said, "they look like they are in the German Army with those boots on." Of course, I did not mention that I had ordered them. 

I am not totally in love with then but I have looked from stem to stern and just can't find what I really want. They do gap a bit at the top and they kinda remind me of my grandpa in his wading boots. But the boots I have--the leather is literally peeling off of the, I have worn them to death. So, I put them on today wondering if I was I the army or going fishing .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


I love that bag KC. My Mom was able to get one with tan trim. It was one of our great finds in the Clearance section at the outlet. I am a sucker for croco bags....not that I discriminate in any way.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that bag KC. My Mom was able to get one with tan trim. It was one of our great finds in the Clearance section at the outlet. I am a sucker for croco bags....not that I discriminate in any way.


Thanks YD, this bag is an outlet find. I love this croco, glad your mom was able to get one.  Agree, no discrimination, equal opportunity handbag carrier.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936


They do both really look great P. I swear though, that Chelsea, in my eyes, is your signature bag. Probably because you had it for your avatar but it just speaks you for some reason.

I do like how that Brenna bags drapes when on the arm. Very pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Ladies, I have to tell you a funny story about the boots. I have had a terrible time finding leather boots that will fit my calf......and I still think my calves are just "normal". Anyway, the day these were the TSV, DH walked into the room while I was watching the presentation. He looked at the models and said*, "they look like they are in the German Army with those boots on." Of course, I did not mention that I had ordered them.
> *
> I am not totally in love with then but I have looked from stem to stern and just can't find what I really want. They do gap a bit at the top and *they kinda remind me of my grandpa in his wading boots.* But the boots I have--the leather is literally peeling off of the, I have worn them to death. So, I put them on today wondering if I was I the army or going fishing .




  That's too funny!  I've had things in my cart and my daughter or sister will walk in the room during the presentation and say how ugly it is, or who would buy that?  Without replying, I'd just delete it from my shopping cart. 

:lolots:


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> That's too funny!  I've had things in my cart and my daughter or sister will walk in the room during the presentation and say how ugly it is, or who would buy that?  Without replying, I'd just delete it from my shopping cart.
> 
> :lolots:



I know, I know....I was waiting for him to comment today while we were in church......but nothing about my army boots


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great choice for the occasion. Have fun!


 
Thanks, we did and I brought back some chicken Marsala and just gave some to the cat and she ate every bit!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, HG!   That bag is so cute.


 
Thanks, I think this is one of my better choices for me anyway...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> This is a great choice! Functional and beautiful!  Enjoy!
> 
> I'm glad I reread your post because I was about to say enjoy eating sardines.  Then I reread it and saw you said you're going to be stuffed like sardines, not eating them!


Too funny!!:lolots::lolots: No, they served chicken Marsala among other things and then put out plastic containers for any of us to take home leftovers!!  We were sitting close to the food....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936


 
The mint is such a happy color, I love it!  Miss Brenna is very elegant with your long dress.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are all so beautiful!


 
Thanks, this is fast becoming one of my favorites!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> They do both really look great P. I swear though, that Chelsea, in my eyes, is your signature bag. Probably because you had it for your avatar but it just speaks you for some reason.
> 
> I do like how that Brenna bags drapes when on the arm. Very pretty.




Thanks GF! I must admit Chelsea is my second love next to the Clayton. I haven't pulled any of those out yet, I'm waiting for my boots and sweaters to come out. I think I have a ways for that as it was about 88 degrees today. Brenna will be my grab n go bag. She's so carefree and large enough for a wallet, cosmetic case and phone for quick quick trips.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for Miss Brenna and Chelsea love today!  Enjoyed carrying them both.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black pebbled zip zip on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3175764


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black pebbled zip zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3175764



I love your zip zip satchel, and your charm is really making me smile! 

Have a great day!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black pebbled zip zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3175764


 
Love the tonal look of this, is it black or a deep charcoal? Your charm gives it just enough pizazz.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> The perfect bag to make me feel like I am in the Caribbean instead of in a windy 37 degree morning! Gorgeous!


 
It is!  With cloudy skies around lately, it was the perfect spot of color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love seeing this color, this time of year!  I'm still carrying yellow, pink and red (of course!) bags and accessories.  But I carry those colors year round.
> 
> I LOVE your Chelsea!


 
Thanks!  I love to carry color all year, too.  Not just in the spring and summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Dooney Satchel in elephant .


 
Love!  Looks great on you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that mint!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks!  Me too!  One of my favorites.





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty and great for this time of year.


Thanks!  This was her first outing since I found her at TJ Maxx.



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!!   Perfect shopping companion.


Thanks!!  I do love my satchels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Croco hobo with my black Marc Fisher TSV boots. Have a blessed Sunday ladies .


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> It's black for me today too.  We are going to a mid day function and will be stuffed like sardines around round tables so I hemmed and hawed what to take that would be safe.  I really wanted to take one of my Toledo Smith bags but opted for a safer choice. This will hang easily on the back of a chair and if it gets bumped into it won't get hurt.
> 
> Tear Drop Hobo in black:


 
Beautiful bags ladies!!  There's just something about a black bag.  Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC yesterday... Miss Mint Chelsea today...
> 
> View attachment 3174943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174944
> 
> 
> And after running a couple errands, I quickly discovered that it's 88 degrees and changed to one of my trusty "go to's" to finish out the day.... The Maxi!... with Miss Brenna [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3174936


 


I love that I inspired you!  You usually inspire me!  I love both bags.  Miss Brenna keeps catching my eye.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your zip zip satchel, and your charm is really making me smile!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks!  There's just something about the zip zip satchels that I love.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the tonal look of this, is it black or a deep charcoal? Your charm gives it just enough pizazz.




Me too!  It's black.  I love how well you can see the pebbling.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black pebbled zip zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3175764


Pretty zip zip.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.




Beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That is one beautiful bag TM; love your outfit too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.



A beautiful bag to carry with a beautiful top!  Enjoy the cooler weather!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.


So pretty TM. Sage Florentine looks very nice....and a lovely pairing with your top.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I'm in love again!!  
This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!

Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
View attachment 3176664

View attachment 3176665


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665


 

Love it!!  Mine's in the mail! Gray.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!



  Don't apologize! I LOVE seeing pics of this beautiful bag!  Enjoy another day with her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665



Miss T Sophie does look  like she shimmers! She's a beauty!


----------



## ahirau

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!


Beautiful bag - perfect for the season!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.


Love that bag and the green! Great look!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665


Really pretty bag and the leather looks scrumptiousssss!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!


Such a soft looking bag, very pretty style. Love the tag and leather in front too.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!




Gorgeous, especially in that first pic! Looks like a magazine pic!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665




Yumm! And now I want caramels!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.




Love this color! I have to get me something in this gorgeous green! It looks so relaxing!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Love this color! I have to get me something in this gorgeous green! It looks so relaxing!


I love my green bags, love the color. Green is great to wear with so many colors. 

This sage is so nice. Some of the greens have not really been green lately so I was happy with this new flo Bristol.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black pebbled zip zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3175764


Gorgeous! I love the Zip Zip and that all black looks first class!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks everyone!!  I just love all the bags, the Toledo Sophie in the natural is so luxurious and the Bristol in sage is just sooo pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.



Love that sage!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!



Beautiful!   I love the cranberry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665



Love Sophie!   I have her in the olive, and the leather is fabulous.


----------



## Live It Up

Dark grey Chelsea


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665


Lovely photos.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea



Love Chelsea!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.



Pretty bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea


 
Love the dark gray, you don't see that color that often!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.


 
Perfect satchel in a perfect  color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I love the cranberry.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665


What a gorgeous bag! That color reminds me of butterscotch...yummy!


----------



## gm2amm

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea


I love that color. Perfect for fall. Chelsea is one of my favorite styles!


----------



## gm2amm

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.


Such a vibrant color! It's beautiful..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea





Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.



Hi LIU and TM!

Beautiful bags!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!



Love the color!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Toledo Sophie. I love how the leather on this bag shimmers.
> View attachment 3176664
> 
> View attachment 3176665



This leather looks so rich!


----------



## klynneann

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea



That is an intense color - it's great!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.



Ah - ocean Flo, mmmm...


----------



## MaryBel

Willa in persimmon


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon



Love the color!  The saffiano Willa is on my short list for laptop bag options.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon


Oh I love this! These are the teardrop type handles I wanted (and were only available at Q) I love this color also!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Love the color!  The saffiano Willa is on my short list for laptop bag options.


 
Thanks GF!
It's a good choice for a laptop bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oh I love this! These are the teardrop type handles I wanted (and were only available at Q) I love this color also!


 
Thanks!
I agree, these handles look better than the newer ones.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon




Pretty color, nice pop of color!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pretty color, nice pop of color!


 Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty zip zip.


Thanks!  I love my zip zips. 





Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. It is a pretty day, 75 degrees. SO happy the weather is cooling down. I took my Sage Flo Satchel out for the first time.




That is absolutely gorgeous!  The color is perfect with your outfit too. 





hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm in love again!!
> This time with my cranberry tear drop hobo!  The color is luscious and the leather on this one is smoothly and evenly pebbled as opposed to my black one which is so smooooth.  I took her out yesterday and she's getting another day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, they just all came out so good I couldn't stop myself!!!


I can see why!  She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love it!!  Mine's in the mail! Gray.....


Ohhh, I can't wait to see a picture of gray.  It's so hard to tell the color sometimes on my computer monitor. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Miss T Sophie does look  like she shimmers! She's a beauty!


Thanks!  She really does shimmer.  I love it. 




ahirau said:


> Really pretty bag and the leather looks scrumptiousssss!


Thanks!  My first Toledo bag and I love it. 



MaryBel said:


> Yumm! And now I want caramels!


Ohhhhh, caramels!   Yummmm!



gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Zip Zip and that all black looks first class!!


Thanks!  I love that it's all black.  When I saw a picture of it, I just had to have it. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone!!  I just love all the bags, the Toledo Sophie in the natural is so luxurious and the Bristol in sage is just sooo pretty!


Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Sophie!   I have her in the olive, and the leather is fabulous.


I think I may get another color eventually.  If I don't get distracted by another bag, lol. 





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photos.


Thanks!!



gm2amm said:


> What a gorgeous bag! That color reminds me of butterscotch...yummy!


It is such a rich color - I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Dark grey Chelsea


Very pretty.  I don't think I've seen a picture of the Dark Grey yet. 





Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Flo today with my dragonfly key fob.


Love!  And Twins!  Except yours is more vibrant than mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

klynneann said:


> This leather looks so rich!


 It really is!  My first Toledo bag and my first Natural bag.  I'm in love.




MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon


Love!  Persimmon is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon


That is a lovely color. Reminds me of my Willis color. Easy to wear.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon



Love Willa!   I still don't have one.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Vicmarie

still in this pretty baby !


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Willa!   I still don't have one.  Hmmmm.




Thanks Sarah!
You need one GF.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3177896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in this pretty baby !


 
I understand why! She's gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> You need one GF.



I was looking at a MFF Coach today that is similar to the Willa.  It was only $179 but I resisted since I paid FP for the croco.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3177896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in this pretty baby !



Just look at your pretty baby, Vic!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I love my zip zips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely gorgeous!  The color is perfect with your outfit too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Katiesmama

This week, I've been carrying my small Flo satchel in Plum.........it's so pretty and gets so many compliments.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Katiesmama said:


> This week, I've been carrying my small Flo satchel in Plum.........it's so pretty and gets so many compliments.



That plum color is gorgeous.  I'm not surprised that you get compliments!


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3177896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in this pretty baby !


Gorgeous Chelsea!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Willa in persimmon


I love the color of that pretty bag - great for spring, summer and fall!


----------



## ahirau

Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Early part of the week I carried my Cranberry Saffiano Zip Zip.   Marybel inspired me with her new one.   Last night I changed into a Taupe domed satchel in pebbled leather.  It's an oldie,  but a classic.  The leather might have been called French Leather at the time.   The leather is much thicker than today's pebbled leather,  but it's soft.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.



Love it, A!  I have Nina in the black watch plaid.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Early part of the week I carried my Cranberry Saffiano Zip Zip.   Marybel inspired me with her new one.   Last night I changed into a Taupe domed satchel in pebbled leather.  It's an oldie,  but a classic.  The leather might have been called French Leather at the time.   The leather is much thicker than today's pebbled leather,  but it's soft.



I'm trying to figure out which bag that is, LJ.  It sounds lovely.   Wish you could post pics of your bags; I know you have some beauties.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I was looking at a MFF Coach today that is similar to the Willa.  It was only $179 but I resisted since I paid FP for the croco.




There are a few bags similar, like the MK Sutton, but I like more the Willa, especially in pebbled leather. They were 40% at the outlets, I wonder if they would ship them...


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> I love the color of that pretty bag - great for spring, summer and fall!


 
Thanks GF!
I agree, it's almost an all seasons bag!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.


 
I love this style and love this pattern! My favorite colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Crimson double pocket flo today.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Katiesmama said:


> This week, I've been carrying my small Flo satchel in Plum.........it's so pretty and gets so many compliments.


 
I love the plum color too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ahirau said:


> Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.


 

So glad you didn't have any moth holes in it, it very pretty and different!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson double pocket flo today.


 
Always love this bag!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> Early part of the week I carried my Cranberry Saffiano Zip Zip.   Marybel inspired me with her new one.   Last night I changed into a Taupe domed satchel in pebbled leather.  It's an oldie,  but a classic.  The leather might have been called French Leather at the time.   The leather is much thicker than today's pebbled leather,  but it's soft.


 
I'm sure it's very pretty!  I'm drawn to some of the older bags, not vintage exactly but older.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson double pocket flo today.



So pretty! I love the crimson color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3177896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in this pretty baby !


Pretty!


ahirau said:


> Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.
> I luv plaid!


----------



## Twoboyz

Whew! I finally made it to the end! Gorgeous bags everyone and funny boot stories. [emoji4][emoji23]


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my Marshall's find from a few months back. It smells heavenly and I love both the smooth Tmoro flap and the warm chocolate of the nubuck bottom


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Marshall's find from a few months back. It smells heavenly and I love both the smooth Tmoro flap and the warm chocolate of the nubuck bottom



So cute!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Marshall's find from a few months back. It smells heavenly and I love both the smooth Tmoro flap and the warm chocolate of the nubuck bottom


 Oooh, that is cute!!! I never find anything in Marshalls...


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Marshall's find from a few months back. It smells heavenly and I love both the smooth Tmoro flap and the warm chocolate of the nubuck bottom


That is a really pretty bag.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!



Thanks



hydrangeagirl said:


> Oooh, that is cute!!! I never find anything in Marshalls...



Recently it has been slim pickings at both the stores near me.  In the past I got good results by faithfully going to one on Sat and the other on Sun and repeating a couple times a month.  I am banned from shopping so I don't do that now.



Trudysmom said:


> That is a really pretty bag.



I call it my truffle bag as it is two colors of chocolate and has a gold detail.


----------



## scoutmhen

Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]


That leather looks great. Very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]


 
That's beautiful in all black!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]




 A Dooneynista??? I love it!!! Great choice and I'm glad you are back on the Dooneywagon. [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]



I was wondering recently whether anyone owned the pebbled Sophie!   She's a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040



Gorgeous bag!   She looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]



Sophie is beautiful!  I can see why she's pulling you back to Dooney. 

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040



Chelsea look great with your outfit! She's a beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]


Your bag looks very soft and pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040


Very nice bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040


I love that one P! You better never give that one away to your friend. I would miss it.


----------



## scoutmhen

YankeeDooney said:


> That leather looks great. Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## scoutmhen

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag looks very soft and pretty!




Thank you. It is very soft and I love the back pocket!


----------



## scoutmhen

PcanTannedBty said:


> A Dooneynista??? I love it!!! Great choice and I'm glad you are back on the Dooneywagon. [emoji2]




Thank you! I LOVE your videos, by the way. [emoji3]


----------



## scoutmhen

RuedeNesle said:


> Sophie is beautiful!  I can see why she's pulling you back to Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## scoutmhen

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's beautiful in all black!




Thank you! It really is the perfect bag.


----------



## scoutmhen

MiaBorsa said:


> I was wondering recently whether anyone owned the pebbled Sophie!   She's a beauty.




Thank you!


----------



## scoutmhen

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040




Very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

scoutmhen said:


> Thank you! I LOVE your videos, by the way. [emoji3]




Aww, thank you so much! I've been lazy lately. Probably have a couple up this weekend.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040




Very pretty combo, love your choral colored  top!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty combo, love your choral colored  top!




Thank you girlfriend! It's always hard to find a bag to coordinate with that top.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515



Looking good!  Love the bag!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515



Looks great PTB!.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515



Love it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515


 
Both long and lean, looking good!  I do love that bag....


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515


Very pretty bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Morning Ladies,  I know you have seen my suede Tobi. I am mainly posting if anyone is interested in seeing the marvelush poncho.  This is the one with the removable cowl neck. I wore it yesterday with one of my other scarves but today decided on the cowl neck. It is 29 degrees! ! The color is truffle. I have it with an older brown Susan Graver skirt and brown boots. Have a blessed Sunday .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  love the look.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love the look.



Looking good!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582



Beautiful bag and picture!

Have a blessed day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Morning Ladies,  I know you have seen my suede Tobi. I am mainly posting if anyone is interested in seeing the marvelush poncho.  This is the one with the removable cowl neck. I wore it yesterday with one of my other scarves but today decided on the cowl neck. It is 29 degrees! ! The color is truffle. I have it with an older brown Susan Graver skirt and brown boots. Have a blessed Sunday .



Mornin' KC!

Thanks for posing with the marvelush poncho! It's pretty and looks warm and cozy!  I love it with your suede Tobi!

Stay warm and have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582


 Beautiful color...


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love the look.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Looking good!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> Thanks for posing with the marvelush poncho! It's pretty and looks warm and cozy!  I love it with your suede Tobi!
> 
> Stay warm and have a blessed Sunday!



Thanks girls , hope you have enjoyed your Sunday. I got home from church and have been cooking up a storm. I am going to my son's tomorrow and making some of his favorite things. No matter how old they are--they are still our "baby" .


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582


Love the color, PTB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks girls , hope you have enjoyed your Sunday. I got home from church and have been cooking up a storm. I am going to my son's tomorrow and making some of his favorite things.* No matter how old they are--they are still our "baby" *.



So true!

Happy cooking and have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Morning Ladies,  I know you have seen my suede Tobi. I am mainly posting if anyone is interested in seeing the marvelush poncho.  This is the one with the removable cowl neck. I wore it yesterday with one of my other scarves but today decided on the cowl neck. It is 29 degrees! ! The color is truffle. I have it with an older brown Susan Graver skirt and brown boots. Have a blessed Sunday .


Very nice outfit and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582


Great photo.


----------



## scoutmhen

PcanTannedBty said:


> Aww, thank you so much! I've been lazy lately. Probably have a couple up this weekend.




Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515


What? Me? Whatever do you mean?

That whole ensemble looks great P. I just love that "Santori" drawstring.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

scoutmhen said:


> Yay! Can't wait!




[emoji2][emoji2]. I just recorded a hair video to keep my hair subscribers happy. Believe it or not I had the Brenna video recorded and the dang record button wasn't on. I was soooooo pis$&d. I'll re-record tomorrow. [emoji35]


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice outfit and bag.


Thanks TM!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute 
View attachment 3182474


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> Morning Ladies,  I know you have seen my suede Tobi. I am mainly posting if anyone is interested in seeing the marvelush poncho.  This is the one with the removable cowl neck. I wore it yesterday with one of my other scarves but today decided on the cowl neck. It is 29 degrees! ! The color is truffle. I have it with an older brown Susan Graver skirt and brown boots. Have a blessed Sunday .


Looks great! I bought the same one but haven't been able to wear it yet. I'm in west Texas and it just hasn't gotten cool enough. But, it will and I'll get to wear mine soon, too. I love how soft they are! Glad you're getting to enjoy yours!


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582


I love it!! I bought the Lolo in that color back when it first came out but returned it. What was I thinking?!!
It's gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474



Mornin' NAC!

She's so beautiful!  And I just love the green suede peeking through against the pretty blue!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474


 
Wow!!  They don't get much better than that!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474


Beautiful Buckley! Such a gorgeous style and I love that color

Did you show the photo of the color block Molly? It was so nice.


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> Looks great! I bought the same one but haven't been able to wear it yet. I'm in west Texas and it just hasn't gotten cool enough. But, it will and I'll get to wear mine soon, too. I love how soft they are! Glad you're getting to enjoy yours!


Thank you, I hope you get to wear yours soon!!!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474


Beautiful Buckley .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
View attachment 3183467


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467



Gorgeous flo satchels ladies!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467



Two beautiful Flo satchels!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467



All beautiful Florentine colors!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley on this Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3182474



Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419



Beautiful!   I love the moss.  Aren't "closet surprises" the best??


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467



Love that crimson!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  that moss satchel is beautiful and it doesn't look small at all.  It looks just right.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  that moss satchel is beautiful and it doesn't look small at all.  It looks just right.




That's girlfriend! It doesn't necessarily look small, it just feels small. I guess I struggle with bags that I have to turn my items to the side to get them in and out.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419


I love moss and light olive. That is a beautiful bag. Yes, the small size looks nice when wearing it.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467


A beautiful florentine. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.


Great photos TM! You look great....always with the lovely tops. Very nice.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.



You and your bag look lovely.  Your hair is beautiful natural.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.



Hi TM!

Love all the pictures!  Your bag and your top are beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.




Sooo beautiful! Both the scenery and the bag. [emoji2]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Both gorgeous Flo Satchels, I love them both!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Is that gray, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Is that gray, it's gorgeous!!


Thank you. Yes, my gray florentine.


----------



## MrsKC

So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
Erica snake hobo in taupe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3177896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in this pretty baby !


I can see why!  Lots of yummy Florentine goodness.



Katiesmama said:


> This week, I've been carrying my small Flo satchel in Plum.........it's so pretty and gets so many compliments.


Plum Flo?  That sounds gorgeous!




ahirau said:


> Way late in the day, it's hard for me to do these before heading off to work! A blast from the past....double pocket satchel in wool black watch plaid.


 I love this pattern - very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Early part of the week I carried my Cranberry Saffiano Zip Zip.   Marybel inspired me with her new one.   Last night I changed into a Taupe domed satchel in pebbled leather.  It's an oldie,  but a classic.  The leather might have been called French Leather at the time.   The leather is much thicker than today's pebbled leather,  but it's soft.


LJ, your bags sound wonderful.




Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson double pocket flo today.


What a beauty!  I love the crimson.  Looks great with your outfit too. 





aerinha said:


> Switched to my Marshall's find from a few months back. It smells heavenly and I love both the smooth Tmoro flap and the warm chocolate of the nubuck bottom


 
What a cutie!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]


Sophie looks great!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Chelsea in Mushroom... Not a perfect combo but I felt like carrying her today. She's only been out once or twice.
> 
> View attachment 3180040


 Love the mushroom Chelsea! Looks great on you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring in Grey out with me at the start of my weekend... YD, don't start! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3180515


Love the whole ensemble.  Looking good!



MrsKC said:


> Morning Ladies,  I know you have seen my suede Tobi. I am mainly posting if anyone is interested in seeing the marvelush poncho.  This is the one with the removable cowl neck. I wore it yesterday with one of my other scarves but today decided on the cowl neck. It is 29 degrees! ! The color is truffle. I have it with an older brown Susan Graver skirt and brown boots. Have a blessed Sunday .


I love the whole look - bag, poncho and outfit.  Looking good!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Bordeaux Lolo today...
> View attachment 3181582


 Another beauty.  Love the Bordeaux.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> She's so beautiful!  And I just love the green suede peeking through against the pretty blue!


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  They don't get much better than that!!


Thanks!  I had to get the Denim - I love a blue bag, lol.



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful Buckley! Such a gorgeous style and I love that color
> 
> Did you show the photo of the color block Molly? It was so nice.


 Thanks!  I'm really enjoying the Buckley.  Yes, that was my Molly.  I have a few of those.  Glad I got them when I did, since Coach discontinued the style. 



MrsKC said:


> Beautiful Buckley .


Thanks!



MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous flo satchels ladies!!


Thanks!  Love my Flos. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Two beautiful Flo satchels!


 Thanks!  I would get a Flo in every color if I could, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> All beautiful Florentine colors!


Thanks YD!  



MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty!


Thanks Sarah!  I'm really liking this bag style.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that crimson!


Me too!  I especially love the texture on this one.



Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful florentine. So pretty.


 Thanks!  I love my Flo satchels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419


Gotta love closet surprises!  Flo in Moss is so pretty!  Looks great on you!





Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.


Love the pictures!  Gray Flo looks great on you!



MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.


Very pretty!  Looks great with your outfit too.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419



I just love flo in this color... 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3183467



...and this color!!!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to buy more plants and flowers today. I took some photos at the nursery.



And another beautiful color!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.



Mornin' KC!

Erica is great with your OOTD!  But she's so beautiful she'd look good with a lot of things because my eyes are drawn straight to her anyway!


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.



So pretty - looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> Using my Sophie Hobo since I got her last week. I have not purchased a Dooney in years, but I am falling in love with the brand all over again. I am becoming a dooneynista! [emoji4]




Yes you are! Welcome back Dooneynista! Love that bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous bags everyone! I'm loving all the crimsons, moss's, Taupes, mushrooms, and denims this fall season.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.



Very interesting bag, does go beautifully with your outfit!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> I just love flo in this color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this color!!!




Love the moss florentine!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I had to get the Denim - I love a blue bag, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm really enjoying the Buckley.  Yes, that was my Molly.  I have a few of those.  Glad I got them when I did, since Coach discontinued the style.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Love my Flos.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I would get a Flo in every color if I could, lol.


That Molly is so pretty. I just ordered a Legacy Haley satchel in Marine. I love my Legacy bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.


Very nice outfit and bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

My city ( I live in Texas) used to be saturated with MK bags .. And now I am noticing more and more dooneys ! Dooneys used to be rare to see around here and I feel like I am seeing them more than mks now ! Has anyone else noticed a spike in dooneys ????


----------



## Vicmarie

Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !


Very nice photo. I see a few more D&B bags. Fun to see.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> My city ( I live in Texas) used to be saturated with MK bags .. And now I am noticing more and more dooneys ! Dooneys used to be rare to see around here and I feel like I am seeing them more than mks now ! Has anyone else noticed a spike in dooneys ????



Hi V!  It's funny you mention this because I was just thinking the other day how many MK bags I'm seeing!  But for me it's like I'm seeing even more MK bags than before.  I would love to see more Dooney bags!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !



She is a beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !


So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> My city ( I live in Texas) used to be saturated with MK bags .. And now I am noticing more and more dooneys ! Dooneys used to be rare to see around here and I feel like I am seeing them more than mks now ! Has anyone else noticed a spike in dooneys ????







Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !




It's the same around here. There are so many Coach and MK bags, but I am seeing more Dooneys. It's very exciting! 

I love that beautiful Shelby and what a great shot of her. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> So I was planning on carrying my new pebbled hobo,  but I think this is a better match .
> Erica snake hobo in taupe.


Love that bag KC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> My city ( I live in Texas) used to be saturated with MK bags .. And now I am noticing more and more dooneys ! Dooneys used to be rare to see around here and I feel like I am seeing them more than mks now ! Has anyone else noticed a spike in dooneys ????


Not here.....still seeing many MK and Coach bags.

Probably not seeing as many Dooney bags because certain ones are not "shippable".  (sarcasm leftover from another thread...sorry).


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !


Great shot Vic! That taupe is really pretty. Whenever you ladies post pics of this bag I want it again. I did return the one I ordered because it seemed too big for me, yet I still really love the look of it. Very frustrating.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

klynneann said:


> I just love flo in this color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this color!!!


Thanks!  Flos are pretty in any color, I believe.  If I could have every color, I would, lol.



Trudysmom said:


> That Molly is so pretty. I just ordered a Legacy Haley satchel in Marine. I love my Legacy bags.


Me too!  Haley is a pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3184751
> 
> 
> Haven't worn this beauty in awhile !


 
Pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908




I want her so very very badly [emoji30]


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you all !! I am hoping everyone is getting tired of having so many mks . Some are beautiful but the quality has really gone down IMO !


----------



## swags

Vicmarie said:


> My city ( I live in Texas) used to be saturated with MK bags .. And now I am noticing more and more dooneys ! Dooneys used to be rare to see around here and I feel like I am seeing them more than mks now ! Has anyone else noticed a spike in dooneys ????



I see Dooneys fairly often but not nearly as many as the MK, Coach and even LV mono bags.


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908



Lovely shade on that Chelsea!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908


Very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908


P, i still love that one too and that has to be one of the best matches for you ever! The bag picks up on the stripe in your skirt. Fantastic! Now just one question. I thought I heard you say that you were going to send me that bag because your other friend does not appreciate a good Dooney? I have been waiting very patiently.resents


----------



## ahirau

Can't get more perfect than that! Lovely outfit and bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> P, i still love that one too and that has to be one of the best matches for you ever! The bag picks up on the stripe in your skirt. Fantastic! Now just one question. I thought I heard you say that you were going to send me that bag because your other friend does not appreciate a good Dooney? I have been waiting very patiently.resents




Yeah, it's becoming one of my favs. Heck all of them are my favs. At one time, I was having a hard time trying finding things to match, now I have outfits popping out everywhere that goes with it. 

Uhhh... Crickets... Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Moss (Small)... Omg... I totally forgot about this bag. I was going through my conditioning rotation and there she was... I haven't carried her in about 2 years. My Mint Chelsea would have been my choice with this outfit but I thought I'd pull out the Moss design in this pattern. More some reason, I still think the Small is tiny. I struggle with them each time I carry but they are so perfect on the body. Anywho...
> 
> View attachment 3183418
> 
> View attachment 3183419



Aww, I remember your Moss. Two years? Time flies. Lol. Love the outfit with her. Good choice. And I hear you on the "Small" struggle. Looks nice to carry,  struggle to carry it all. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908




Beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908



She's beautiful, she goes with anything.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mushroom... I'm loving this bag/color lately
> 
> View attachment 3184907
> 
> View attachment 3184908


 
I can see why!  She looks great on you. Perfect accent with your skirt.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.



Lovely bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TM, Beautiful.... Love it with your outfit! Color is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea


----------



## momjules

Love the black black 
I have it in mushroom 
Love this bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Love the black black
> I have it in mushroom
> Love this bag!




Thanks girlfriend! Bag twins on the Mushroom. I love that color too!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.



It's so pretty!   Seems to be my perfect size too. Not too big.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.


 
Pretty little bag, I love that trim with the blue ostrich!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.


Gorgeous bag and perfect match to your beautiful top!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3185840


Another great outfit and beautiful Chelsea!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.




Beautiful! Love the color. Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3185840




Gorgeous! I love the whole ensemble.


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3185840



You want to set me up PTB, I love this purse on you and now I would like to get it.


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean blue double handle bag today.




So pretty with the top!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3185840




You look great Girlfriend. I love the chevron top! Black Chelsea is so rich looking!


----------



## Twoboyz

Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969



I LOVE your VC boots!  They look great on you and they're perfect with Lilliana!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your VC boots!  They look great on you and they're perfect with Lilliana!




Thanks RN!! I love the VC outlet. Lilliana is comfortable for a day of shopping. Surprisingly light weight for her size. I fell in love with a very pricey coach bag too but I had to walk away.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh my gosh Ivana I have been searching for the most perfect brown boots at a good price for weeks ! I am so jealous of your outlet !! You look beautiful in them !!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969


love the look TB


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969




Love the look TB! Lilliana looks great on you.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969



Great boots TB!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm on a Chelsea kick this week... Miss Black/Black Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3185840


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969



Nice boots, you wear them well!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my gosh Ivana I have been searching for the most perfect brown boots at a good price for weeks ! I am so jealous of your outlet !! You look beautiful in them !!







MrsKC said:


> love the look TB







PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the look TB! Lilliana looks great on you.







elbgrl said:


> Great boots TB!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Nice boots, you wear them well!




Thanks everyone! Have a happy Dooney day today![emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
View attachment 3187443


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443


Your flo Bristol is beautiful!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969


Your new boots and bag look great on you - love the Tmoro!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443


Wow, really beautiful bag. she looks so soft and smooth, love color too!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969


Very pretty bag and boots.


----------



## MrsKC

Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.  
I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !


Very nice outfit and bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443



This bag would make me happier about running errands! She's so pretty!  (Have fun at Dillard's if you " just happen" to stop there. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !



What a great find! The sweater looks good on you and goes great with your boots!  I'd want to carry the taupe snake too.

Have a great day!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !



Love your look KC!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443


 
Love the bag, love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today with Tmoro Lilliana. I am boot crazy lately. I got these Vince Camutos on clearance at the outlet. They match Lilliana perfectly. Also in the bag are two pairs of Clark's short boots. One pair also matches Lilliana perfectly. I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 3186968
> 
> View attachment 3186969




Love!  Both your bag and the boots. We don't get much boot weather down here. I'm jealous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443




Love the Denim color. Hope you had fun carrying her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the Denim color. Hope you had fun carrying her.




Thanks!  I sure did. So easy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the bag, love the color!




Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Wow, really beautiful bag. she looks so soft and smooth, love color too!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and boots.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Both your bag and the boots. We don't get much boot weather down here. I'm jealous.




Thanks everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands, and Denim Bristol is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3187443




The perfect companion! I hope you two had a good time. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !




I love the outfit KC! What a great find. I love that bag too. I have the navy. Your other post had me thinking I need to get her out. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !




What a great deal on your sweater and the bag is the perfect pop to your outfit.


----------



## westvillage

All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.




I love this bag and it was in my wish list until it got discontinued. Love it in the Chestnut. Glad you enjoyed carrying her and she looks great on you.


----------



## MrsKC

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.



WV, looks great on you.  Has always been on my wish list. She looks very functional. That is one of the bags that when you see it IRL, you are amazed at the craftsmanship and the leather. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trudysmom

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.


That is a classic and beautiful bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


----------



## momjules

Nice Dillen


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.




Sooo beautiful! That color is gorgeous with the Sierra trim. Love the look!


----------



## darcy-0702

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.



Love her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


Love it TM!


----------



## westvillage

Thank you Pecan, Mrs.K and Trudy's Mom. She was my self-defense against so many beautiful bags.  I never tire of watching the bag parade and all the colors, no matter how many times they're shown ... though I mute all the perky chatter.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
View attachment 3189251

View attachment 3189252


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252


LOVE that Beautiful bag!  I think she needs a seatbelt   Safety First you know


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


Love those colors the navy and the sierra together, really pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.


 
Looks like an all around easy bag to carry and it's very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252


This one is so pretty NAC. I am really loving the chestnut color lately. I need to add that color to my collection. You picked a winner.


----------



## Daquiri

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252



Beautiful leather on your Buckley. Chestnut is one of my favorite Dooney colors..


----------



## Daquiri

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.



I have always loved this bag in Dillen. Yours os beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> All those QVC shows yesterday inspired me to wear my Dooney mailbag for the first time. I love sturdy, last-a-lifetime-type bags like this and I loved the feel and the balance of it while running around the city yesterday. I used the rings on the rear so that it really laid flat against my body, a nice option that Dooney included.




Gorgeous! I wanted to buy this bag at the outlet last year but it wasn't in good shape. It looks like a great crossbody. It even looked great on the shoulder. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252




Gosh that's a gorgeous rich color! I love all of the shades of brown. 




Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.




Such a classic beauty. You look great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252




Lovely, lovely... We were thinking alike. Carried my Chestnut Clayton today. Isn't that color just beautiful??? I at one point thought Chestnut was sooo blah but boy was I wrong. I love it hope you felt like royalty carrying her today because she's gorg.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252


Beautiful Buckley!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


Love it! Looks great with your outfit !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252



That's a gorgeous color and bag! Love it NAC!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Staying in my taupe snake....didn't feel like a black bag today.
> I have been wanting the long Halston sweater but just struggled with the price.  I found this at Meijer for $13!!! Yes please !


Great bag! Love the taupe! What a great bargain for that pretty sweater! Kuddos!


----------



## Katiesmama

Today and tomorrow, my Suede Hobo in Honey


----------



## Twoboyz

Katiesmama said:


> Today and tomorrow, my Suede Hobo in Honey




Gorgeous suede bag. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354




Dang !! You and NAC are gonna make me pull out my big Bertha ... Beautiful !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Dang !! You and NAC are gonna make me pull out my big Bertha ... Beautiful !!




Lol... Yes, I know right!!! Pull her out girlfriend! [emoji7]That's a beautiful bag... I want the Chestnut Flo but can never find one.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love all your Chestnut bags ladies and believe it or not I too in the beginning, thought Chestnut was just blah!!  The only chestnut I do have is the Toledo mail bag and the Chestnut in Toledo it is to die for!!!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354



Beautiful! I've always loved chestnut. It's such a warm, rich shade of brown. I think I'm going to go hunt for my chestnut Kingston now.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.



I just love that bag! Navy done right!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Chestnut Buckley.
> View attachment 3189251
> 
> View attachment 3189252


How was she to carry? My chestnut Buckley just arrived an hour ago. I can't stop eyeing her and feeling that leather. The bag is so much more than I expected. I just love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354


Lovely&#8230;.Chestnut is nice.


----------



## Live It Up

As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!




Ooooh nice!!! Such a clean bag. Love it! I'm an undercover drawstring lover


----------



## elbgrl

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!



Congrats she's beautiful!  I have her sister in purple.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!


That bag is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!



I love when a new bag makes me do a happy dance! 

She's brick and beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh nice!!! Such a clean bag. Love it! I'm an undercover drawstring lover





elbgrl said:


> Congrats she's beautiful!  I have her sister in purple.





Trudysmom said:


> That bag is beautiful!






RuedeNesle said:


> I love when a new bag makes me do a happy dance!
> 
> She's brick and beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, ladies. I am pleasantly surprised at how much this bag can hold. I like big bags and I generally carry a bunch of stuff. It all fits in this drawstring bag and doesn't feel too heavy. I'm thinking I want one in blue, too.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Live It Up said:


> Thanks, ladies. I am pleasantly surprised at how much this bag can hold. I like big bags and I generally carry a bunch of stuff. It all fits in this drawstring bag and doesn't feel too heavy. I'm thinking I want one in blue, too.




Drawstring bags can be deceiving. They can be big, but because of the cinched top, it's not overwhelmingly large, visually. I have a Dooney nylon drawstring that I love. Enjoy your suede, it's so rich and beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

live it up said:


> as soon as the ups guy handed me the box, i ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color brick. I don't think i've carried a suede bag since i was in high school! (back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) it's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what i wanted. And the suede is divine!


Sexy in suede !  Love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354


Gorgeous Girl!


----------



## ahirau

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!


Gorgeous bag, love that color, don't see it too much in Dooneys. Enjoy her!


----------



## Daquiri

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!


OMG!!! Love your bag.  What a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## Live It Up

Thatsmypurse said:


> Sexy in suede !  Love it!





ahirau said:


> Gorgeous bag, love that color, don't see it too much in Dooneys. Enjoy her!





Daquiri said:


> OMG!!! Love your bag.  What a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191761
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


ooh, yummy leather! Love the color! I have the mini in denim, I like the size!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thatsmypurse said:


> ooh, yummy leather! Love the color! I have the mini in denim, I like the size!




No way ! Have you posted a pic of it before ? I love the mini size too !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> No way ! Have you posted a pic of it before ? I love the mini size too !


Yes, somewhere ...lol, here she is again though


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Carrying my Verona Christina, in Amber today...with my cute and cuddly Coach Fob!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes, somewhere ...lol, here she is again though


So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Carrying my Verona Christina, in Amber today...with my cute and cuddly Coach Fob!


They look great together.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank You!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191761
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


That is a darling bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic*:  your natural Flo satchel is drool worthy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> As soon as the UPS guy handed me the box, I ripped it open and fell in love. I'm carrying my new suede drawstring in the color Brick. I don't think I've carried a suede bag since I was in high school! (Back in the days of long straight hair, floppy hats and exaggerated bell-bottoms.) It's a little redder than the photo shows. The color is just what I wanted. And the suede is divine!


 
That bag is gorgeous!!  I just love the color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191761
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


 
What a beauty, the leather and color are just perfect!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Carrying my Verona Christina, in Amber today...with my cute and cuddly Coach Fob!


 Very pretty, I love the color  combination!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191761
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !




I LOOOVE this V. Miss Mini is so cute. I'd love it as a Crossbody. Natural is such a beautiful color. I have her in the Small but would love her in a big Bertha but she's BIIIG. Though I own a few more in the large Every time I try on natural for some reason, it feels so big.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty, I love the color  combination!!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

.


----------



## Live It Up

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191761
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took s picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !



Love it! I have the regular (large) flo in natural.


----------



## Live It Up

Thatsmypurse said:


> Carrying my Verona Christina, in Amber today...with my cute and cuddly Coach Fob!



Pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!  I just love the color!!



Thanks!


----------



## Suzwhat

. Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3192422

View attachment 3192423


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> How was she to carry? My chestnut Buckley just arrived an hour ago. I can't stop eyeing her and feeling that leather. The bag is so much more than I expected. I just love it!!




I found her very easy to carry. I like the option of the short handles and a long strap. She was easy to get in and out of and of course everything fit inside her. And I just love the color, it is so rich and pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354




She's gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely, lovely... We were thinking alike. Carried my Chestnut Clayton today. Isn't that color just beautiful??? I at one point thought Chestnut was sooo blah but boy was I wrong. I love it hope you felt like royalty carrying her today because she's gorg.




Thanks, PTB! I agree about the color it is so rich and deep and pretty. I Love to carrying her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.




Love the Navy, she looks great on you.


----------



## momjules

My  Bordeaux medium flo satchel 
Four years old.   Love her!


----------



## momjules




----------



## Daquiri

momjules said:


> View attachment 3192439



So gorgeous! 

It just bums me out to think that this style does not work for me. That's why I only own the one Chestnut large satchel.


----------



## momjules

Thank you! She's is heavy


----------



## Skyblue4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Carrying my Verona Christina, in Amber today...with my cute and cuddly Coach Fob!



I love it! Looks great!


----------



## Skyblue4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by NAC with her Chestnut Buckley, I decided to pull out Miss Chestnut Clayton. I almost forgot how rich and beautiful this color is, especially in Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3190354



Wow, it's so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3192407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.



She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3192422
> 
> View attachment 3192423





momjules said:


> View attachment 3192439



Why don't I own one of these satchels in either pebble leather or florentine? Every time I see her I can see myself carrying her!  One day...

NAC and MJ your bags are beautiful!


----------



## Live It Up

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3192407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.



Gorgeous! I have eyeballed that same bag in taupe but haven't quite decided to add her to my collection. You're making me think hard. I love the dark trim. It really is elegant.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3192422
> 
> View attachment 3192423



Pure class!


----------



## Live It Up

momjules said:


> My  Bordeaux medium flo satchel
> Four years old.   Love her!



Love, love, LOVE!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Skyblue4 said:


> I love it! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3192407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.


so pretty ! Love the woven look!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3192422
> 
> View attachment 3192423


That's a pretty satchel! Love the pebbling and shiny hardware!


momjules said:


> View attachment 3192439



Wow! Gorgeous color! She doesn't look her age!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3192422
> 
> View attachment 3192423




WOW!  Gorgeous bags!



momjules said:


> View attachment 3192439




This is just perfect!



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!



Live It Up said:


> Gorgeous! I have eyeballed that same bag in taupe but haven't quite decided to add her to my collection. You're making me think hard. I love the dark trim. It really is elegant.




Thank you!  I like it more the more I carry it.  I love the Tmorro brown trim too.


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> so pretty ! Love the woven look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty satchel! Love the pebbling and shiny hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous color! She doesn't look her age!




Thank you!  It seems to be softening up a tad, but still a very structured bag.  It is light though.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3192407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.


This woven is so pretty Suz and the color as well. I wish Mr. Dooney would do more silhouette's with this leather......like a zip zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So pretty! I love that Elephant color! It's looks great with your top too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's lovely on the morning commute.
View attachment 3193316

View attachment 3193321


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!
> View attachment 3193053





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321




Happy Friday PTB and NAC! 

I love your classy and beautiful bags! These look like some of the bags I see in the (Only in My Dreams!) Premier Designer Forums!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321


Gorgeous NAC! I love that bag!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!
> View attachment 3193053


Love Miss Brenna, the elephant color is really pretty and looks great on you!  Mine should be delivered today!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321


Beautiful bag! Is that a dark taupe or maybe elephant? Lovely!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!
> View attachment 3193053


Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321


A very pretty bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3192407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Embossed woven Perry satchel in taupe.



Love this in the taupe a go with everything color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Satchel on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3192422
> 
> View attachment 3192423



Lovely bag, love the pebbling!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the Navy, she looks great on you.



Love the Navy dillen too, such a pretty bag!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> View attachment 3192439



I do love that color!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!
> View attachment 3193053




Just gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321



Now that's a stunner!!!


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> I almost forgot to post... Miss Brenna in Elephant... Loving the Elephant color lately!
> View attachment 3193053



Pretty!  I love that color too, and your whole outfit looks great.  Brenna is growing on me, I didn't care for the style when I first saw it, but the more I see her the more I am liking her.  Those outer pocket sections are quite cool.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Kendall Drawstring in Olive today...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

On the way to the grocery store. It's kind of hard to tell but the color is light gray.

View attachment 3194357


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Kendall Drawstring in Olive today...
> 
> View attachment 3194010




I'm so glad to see someone post this bag! I have really had my eye on this one. How do you like it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Kendall Drawstring in Olive today...
> 
> View attachment 3194010



Mornin' PTB!

Looking good, as usual!  Love Kendall!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> On the way to the grocery store. It's kind of hard to tell but the color is light gray.
> 
> View attachment 3194357



Mornin' NAC!

I think I would have called it white until you said it was light gray.  Either way, she's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!

When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!
> 
> When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Great tote RN and the red accessories are perfect.  Have a wonderful weekend with your family!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> On the way to the grocery store. It's kind of hard to tell but the color is light gray.
> 
> View attachment 3194357




This is one of my favorite bags, I have her sister in elephant.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Great tote RN and the red accessories are perfect.  Have a wonderful weekend with your family!



Mornin' Rosie! 

Thanks! You know I'm just a little partial to red! LOL!

Thanks! You have a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm so glad to see someone post this bag! I have really had my eye on this one. How do you like it?


This bag is on clearance on the Q today, no Olive left but lots of other colors! I just love it, but have not hit submit yet.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!
> 
> When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Hey GF! 
Your weekend sounds so exciting! I'm sure you are counting the minutes until you see your son! How fun! I hope you have an awesome weekend!


Your tote is perfect for the weekend! And she looks fabulous with the red accessories! It's one of my favorite combinations, any black and white pattern with red.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!
> 
> When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!




I hope you all have a good time RN! I bet your mom was so surprised! Your bag and accessories are beautiful! I have my red pebbled leather satchel today and I agree, one can never have too much red!


----------



## Twoboyz

Great bags everyone! You all looks great and so do your bags. [emoji4] Have a great weekend...what's left of it. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Kendall Drawstring in Olive today...
> Beautiful PTB ! Love that color on you! You always dress so nice in all your pics!
> View attachment 3194010





NutsAboutCoach said:


> On the way to the grocery store. It's kind of hard to tell but the color is light gray.
> Pretty and classy!
> View attachment 3194357





RuedeNesle said:


> In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!
> 
> When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



How exciting RN! Perfect bag for a fun weekend! Love your Pom too! I have one in black and grey, they are the cutest!  Enjoy your time with your son and mom.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> On the way to the grocery store. It's kind of hard to tell but the color is light gray.
> 
> View attachment 3194357


So elegant looking NAC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> In SF this weekend to hangout with my mom and sister.  The zebra tote is taking her maiden voyage this morning.  My son is surprising my mom and coming up from L.A. this afternoon.  I'm going to meet him at the station.  I haven't seen him since April so I'm just as excited to see him as I am for him to see his grandmother!
> 
> When I took pics of the inside of my bag in the New Dooney thread I was using my tan RM cosmetic case for my phone charger.  I decided to switch to my red patent wristlet because you can never have too much red, right?   And I added my red fur pom.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


She looks great RN. What a nice photo too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Your weekend sounds so exciting! I'm sure you are counting the minutes until you see your son! How fun! I hope you have an awesome weekend!
> 
> 
> Your tote is perfect for the weekend! And she looks fabulous with the red accessories! It's one of my favorite combinations, any black and white pattern with red.





Twoboyz said:


> I hope you all have a good time RN! I bet your mom was so surprised! Your bag and accessories are beautiful! I have my red pebbled leather satchel today and I agree, one can never have too much red!





Thatsmypurse said:


> How exciting RN! Perfect bag for a fun weekend! Love your Pom too! I have one in black and grey, they are the cutest!  Enjoy your time with your son and mom.





YankeeDooney said:


> She looks great RN. What a nice photo too!



Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD! 

Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.

Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.

(I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )

My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!



Oh this is such a wonderful story, and I agree with your mom that she is blessed!  Thanks for sharing this .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!



What a heartwarming story!!  Hope you are all having a wonderful time and your mom will have such wonderful stories to tell her friends when she returns home!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh this is such a wonderful story, and I agree with your mom that she is blessed!  Thanks for sharing this .





hydrangeagirl said:


> What a heartwarming story!!  Hope you are all having a wonderful time and your mom will have such wonderful stories to tell her friends when she returns home!!



Hi KC, and HG! 

Thank you very much! We are having a wonderful time!

Have great Sunday!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!



Aw thanks for sharing such a lovely story with us !  I'm glad you are enjoying your visit!  Its such a blessing to have lots of family around.  I hope you continue to have a wonderful visit and enjoy your upcoming holiday.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


That's wonderful! What a great moment! My grandmother was able to enjoy my children until they were 6 and 9, so I totally understand what a wonderful blessing that is! Thank you for sharing that with us! Enjoy the rest of your time with your family!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


What a nice story RN. It is worthy to be on the Hallmark Channel. What great memories you are all making.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!




I honestly have tears in my eyes. That is a wonderful story RN. I'm so happy that you all are together and having such a nice time, full of happy surprises. They say Elephants bring good luck, but I actually think it's zebras that bring it. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Aw thanks for sharing such a lovely story with us !  I'm glad you are enjoying your visit!  Its such a blessing to have lots of family around.  I hope you continue to have a wonderful visit and enjoy your upcoming holiday.





Thatsmypurse said:


> That's wonderful! What a great moment! My grandmother was able to enjoy my children until they were 6 and 9, so I totally understand what a wonderful blessing that is! Thank you for sharing that with us! Enjoy the rest of your time with your family!





YankeeDooney said:


> What a nice story RN. It is worthy to be on the Hallmark Channel. What great memories you are all making.





Twoboyz said:


> I honestly have tears in my eyes. That is a wonderful story RN. I'm so happy that you all are together and having such a nice time, full of happy surprises. They say Elephants bring good luck, but I actually think it's zebras that bring it. [emoji4]




Mornin' Rosie, TMP, YD, and TB! 

Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!

After my daughter and grandchildren arrived, we realized it was so much more than my mother seeing her grandchildren again, and meeting great grandchildren. It was about me seeing my sister's two youngest grandchildren for the first time. It was about my daughter and my sister's son seeing each other for the first time in over 12 years! Cousins were able meet cousins.  My daughter's oldest child, who's 10, met my nephew's oldest child, also 10.  The two girls talked and watched movies like old friends. My daughter met my nephew's wife for the first time. It was a multitude of Blessings!  It reminds us that time is passing faster than we realize or want it to, and we need to keep those we love as close to us in our lives as we can.

My nephew and his family return to Houston today.  I'm going back to Oakland tonight, and my mother returns to Atlanta early Wednesday morning.  My son is going to stay in Oakland with us until Friday so he can spend Thanksgiving with us, but he's going to stay in SF until Tuesday night so he can spend more time with his grandmother.

Once again, I apologize for the long post! 

Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!
> 
> <snip!>
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the long post!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week!



Thanks for sharing with us, girl.  I agree, time seems to be slipping by and it's wonderful to spend time with family.   We have just returned home from a camping trip with my sister and BIL who live in Georgia.  It was so nice to spend time with them.  Sometimes it's easy to lose sight of what's really important in life.  I'm glad you got to have such a wonderful time with your loved ones.  You have a great Thanksgiving week, too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for sharing with us, girl.  I agree, time seems to be slipping by and it's wonderful to spend time with family.   We have just returned home from a camping trip with my sister and BIL who live in Georgia.  It was so nice to spend time with them.  Sometimes it's easy to lose sight of what's really important in life.  I'm glad you got to have such a wonderful time with your loved ones.  You have a great Thanksgiving week, too!



Mornin' Sarah! 

I'm so happy to hear you had a great time with your sister and BIL!  You're right, time spent with family is what's really important in life!

Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

=RuedeNesle;29483515]Mornin' Rosie, TMP, YD, and TB! 

Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!

After my daughter and grandchildren arrived, we realized it was so much more than my mother seeing her grandchildren again, and meeting great grandchildren. It was about me seeing my sister's two youngest grandchildren for the first time. It was about my daughter and my sister's son seeing each other for the first time in over 12 years! Cousins were able meet cousins.  My daughter's oldest child, who's 10, met my nephew's oldest child, also 10.  The two girls talked and watched movies like old friends. My daughter met my nephew's wife for the first time. It was a multitude of Blessings!  It reminds us that time is passing faster than we realize or want it to, and we need to keep those we love as close to us in our lives as we can.

My nephew and his family return to Houston today.  I'm going back to Oakland tonight, and my mother returns to Atlanta early Wednesday morning.  My son is going to stay in Oakland with us until Friday so he can spend Thanksgiving with us, but he's going to stay in SF until Tuesday night so he can spend more time with his grandmother.

Once again, I apologize for the long post! 

Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week! [/QUOTE]
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!



You too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie, TMP, YD, and TB!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!
> 
> After my daughter and grandchildren arrived, we realized it was so much more than my mother seeing her grandchildren again, and meeting great grandchildren. It was about me seeing my sister's two youngest grandchildren for the first time. It was about my daughter and my sister's son seeing each other for the first time in over 12 years! Cousins were able meet cousins.  My daughter's oldest child, who's 10, met my nephew's oldest child, also 10.  The two girls talked and watched movies like old friends. My daughter met my nephew's wife for the first time. It was a multitude of Blessings!  It reminds us that time is passing faster than we realize or want it to, and we need to keep those we love as close to us in our lives as we can.
> 
> My nephew and his family return to Houston today.  I'm going back to Oakland tonight, and my mother returns to Atlanta early Wednesday morning.  My son is going to stay in Oakland with us until Friday so he can spend Thanksgiving with us, but he's going to stay in SF until Tuesday night so he can spend more time with his grandmother.
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the long post!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week!



It's a shame that everyone has to be so spread out and your mom can't stay for Thanksgiving, but how nice your visit was.  Maybe the internet can keep everyone close? I say that (and bag shopping :giggles is the best thing that happened to us in terms of the internet.  Skype/Facetime/Google Chat is a wonderful place to hang out. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for sharing with us, girl.  I agree, time seems to be slipping by and it's wonderful to spend time with family.   We have just returned home from a camping trip with my sister and BIL who live in Georgia.  It was so nice to spend time with them.  Sometimes it's easy to lose sight of what's really important in life.  I'm glad you got to have such a wonderful time with your loved ones.  You have a great Thanksgiving week, too!



I'm so happy you had a nice time with your family.  I was wondering if you jumped aboard that ban wagon again and rode away for awhile, but it turns out you were just in your camper.  



Thatsmypurse said:


> =RuedeNesle;29483515]Mornin' Rosie, TMP, YD, and TB!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!
> 
> After my daughter and grandchildren arrived, we realized it was so much more than my mother seeing her grandchildren again, and meeting great grandchildren. It was about me seeing my sister's two youngest grandchildren for the first time. It was about my daughter and my sister's son seeing each other for the first time in over 12 years! Cousins were able meet cousins.  My daughter's oldest child, who's 10, met my nephew's oldest child, also 10.  The two girls talked and watched movies like old friends. My daughter met my nephew's wife for the first time. It was a multitude of Blessings!  It reminds us that time is passing faster than we realize or want it to, and we need to keep those we love as close to us in our lives as we can.
> 
> My nephew and his family return to Houston today.  I'm going back to Oakland tonight, and my mother returns to Atlanta early Wednesday morning.  My son is going to stay in Oakland with us until Friday so he can spend Thanksgiving with us, but he's going to stay in SF until Tuesday night so he can spend more time with his grandmother.
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the long post!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week!


Happy Thanksgiving![/QUOTE]

Happy Thanksgiving TMP!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's a shame that everyone has to be so spread out and your mom can't stay for Thanksgiving, but how nice your visit was.  Maybe the internet can keep everyone close?* I say that (and bag shopping :giggles is the best thing that happened to us in terms of the internet. * Skype/Facetime/Google Chat is a wonderful place to hang out.



Hi TB!



My mom lives with my brother and she has two more great grandchildren ( 3, and 7 months) she hasn't seen.  My brother's only daughter lives in D.C. and she, her husband, and their two children are flying to Atlanta to spend Thanksgiving with my brother and mother, so she has to get back.  You're right, we're really spread out!  We're connected through the internet but it would be nice if we could see each other IRL more often.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie, TMP, YD, and TB!
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful comments!  I think this is why the Dooney Forum is more than just a place where obsessed handbag lovers talk about handbag!
> 
> After my daughter and grandchildren arrived, we realized it was so much more than my mother seeing her grandchildren again, and meeting great grandchildren. It was about me seeing my sister's two youngest grandchildren for the first time. It was about my daughter and my sister's son seeing each other for the first time in over 12 years! Cousins were able meet cousins.  My daughter's oldest child, who's 10, met my nephew's oldest child, also 10.  The two girls talked and watched movies like old friends. My daughter met my nephew's wife for the first time. It was a multitude of Blessings!  It reminds us that time is passing faster than we realize or want it to, and we need to keep those we love as close to us in our lives as we can.
> 
> My nephew and his family return to Houston today.  I'm going back to Oakland tonight, and my mother returns to Atlanta early Wednesday morning.  My son is going to stay in Oakland with us until Friday so he can spend Thanksgiving with us, but he's going to stay in SF until Tuesday night so he can spend more time with his grandmother.
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the long post!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week!


 
Thanks for such a heartwarming story!!  Some families do nothing but fight, they should take a few lessons from your story....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3193316
> 
> View attachment 3193321


NAC, did you get this at Dillards? Is it a Dillards exclusive ? How do u like the handles? TIA! 
It's so pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

Inspired by all the beautiful florentine bags posted on here recently, I decided to give my chestnut Kingston some loving. She's all filled up and ready to celebrate my father's 80th birthday tomorrow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks for such a heartwarming story!!  Some families do nothing but fight, they should take a few lessons from your story....



Mornin' HG! 

Thanks for letting me share my story!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Inspired by all the beautiful florentine bags posted on here recently, I decided to give my chestnut Kingston some loving. She's all filled up and ready to celebrate my father's 80th birthday tomorrow.



Mornin' LIU!

She's beautiful! 

Happy 80th Birthday to your father! artyhat:  Have fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3197082


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute *on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday. * Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082



Mornin' NAC!



Sophie is so pretty! I love her tassel and strap!

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jeep317

Miss Brenna-phant on the job!





This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.



Beautiful bag. Nice color. Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.



Hi J!

  I wouldn't be able to work because I'd be staring at Brenna all day! She's a beauty!


----------



## jeep317

Having beauties like this at work remind me why I put up with a job I hate, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Having beauties like this at work remind me why I put up with a job I hate, lol.


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.


So pretty in elephant!  She looks like she's softening up some, I hope mine does the same!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082



Sophie is gorgeous, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.



Brenna is fabulous, especially in elephant!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082



Wow, she sure is beautiful!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.



Another gorgeous bag!!  Love it!!


----------



## joce01

Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!


 
Such a pretty color, have a nice visit with your family!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!



Perfect traveling companion!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!



Beautiful, and just look at that smile!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie is so pretty! I love her tassel and strap!
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Sophie is gorgeous, NAC.


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, she sure is beautiful!!


 
Thanks y'all!  I love how rich the Toledo leather is - the color is gorgeous.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, and just look at that smile!


 She's not the only one who's smiling.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!



Great choice for travel!  Beautiful, and functional!  

Wishing you safe travels and a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!





hydrangeagirl said:


> *She's not the only one who's smiling.*



She makes me smile just looking at her, I know she's really making you smile!

She's a beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.


Lovely Brenna!


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!


Great bag for travel. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.


----------



## jeep317

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.



oooohhhh is that purple? Love it!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.




Wow. She looks great with your scarf. Some don't catch my eye by themselves but you make her work!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom lives with my brother and she has two more great grandchildren ( 3, and 7 months) she hasn't seen.  My brother's only daughter lives in D.C. and she, her husband, and their two children are flying to Atlanta to spend Thanksgiving with my brother and mother, so she has to get back.  You're right, we're really spread out!  We're connected through the internet but it would be nice if we could see each other IRL more often.




Wow she's a busy woman! No wonder she stays so young. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.





She's so cute and wow...just look at that color! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.




Just a gorgeous bag....


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> oooohhhh is that purple? Love it!


Aubergine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.




Sooo pretty! Love the Chelsea Flos and Olive... Stunning!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.




Such a cute bag and she looks great on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!




Beautiful... I love the Stanwich shape and size. I need a Florentine in my life. [emoji51]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!




Beautiful... Is that Sand or desert! They are great travel bags and so carefree. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082




Love, love... Such a rich color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Inspired by all the beautiful florentine bags posted on here recently, I decided to give my chestnut Kingston some loving. She's all filled up and ready to celebrate my father's 80th birthday tomorrow.




Yes!!!! Love it... Chestnut is to die for!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.




Bag twins..l isn't this just the best bag 360???


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.


Gorgeous bag AP!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Toledo Sophie on the morning commute on my last work day before my Thanksgiving holiday.  Well that was a mouthful. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197082





jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.





joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!





hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!



All of you girls are just rockin' the gorgeousness today. Love them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.


Adorable bag TM!


----------



## joce01

Thanks ladies, I'd quote everyone but I don't know how to on the mobile app. And PTB, it's the sand color.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!




Gorgeous! I love the sand color. It's so serene with the tan trim. Have a Happy Thanksgiving! 



hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!




She's so cute! I'm glad you're loving her. Enjoy your Thanksgiving!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.



Cute bag, TM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.
> 
> Love that Kendall and color is gorgeous!!





AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.



What a fabulous color for Chelsea! Never. Saw Olive in that bag! Love !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!" 
 Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!"
> Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!



At first I couldn't stop staring at your beautiful midnight blue Olivia, then I read your post and I couldn't stop staring at the words, "Sour Cream cheese cake"!   The anticipation of tomorrow's meal is making me so hungry today! 

I love Olivia!


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LIU!
> 
> She's beautiful!
> 
> Happy 80th Birthday to your father! artyhat:  Have fun!



Thank you. We just had a small get together at one of Dad's favorite restaurants. I'm blessed to still have both of my parents, and they're in pretty good shape for their ages.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! Love it... Chestnut is to die for!



Thanks! I completely agree!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> At first I couldn't stop staring at your beautiful midnight blue Olivia, then I read your post and I couldn't stop staring at the words, "Sour Cream cheese cake"!   The anticipation of tomorrow's meal is making me so hungry today!
> 
> I love Olivia!


Thank You! I keep nibbling while I'm cooking! Can't wait for the Feast!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> Miss Brenna-phant on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great bag! I love everything about it.





joce01 said:


> View attachment 3197381
> 
> Carrying my Dillen Chelsea for the next few days as I visit family for Thanksgiving. Such a great travel buddy!





hydrangeagirl said:


> I just couldn't wait to try out one of my new Stanwich satchels and Miss Tmoro won.  I absolutely love this bag!! The soft pebbling is just perfect, I wouldn't change a thing and she just fits me so perfectly!  I think I'll stay in this one over Thanksgiving!!


GORGEOUS  bags lady !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> Inspired by all the beautiful florentine bags posted on here recently, I decided to give my chestnut Kingston some loving. She's all filled up and ready to celebrate my father's 80th birthday tomorrow.


Amazing! Love the color! So many beautiful Dooneys!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!"
> Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!


 

Very pretty!!  I just love cheesecake, I'll bet it's going to be delicious!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> GORGEOUS  bags lady !


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I love the Stanwich shape and size. I need a Florentine in my life. [emoji51]


 
You'd probably like the large, they still have them on Dooney.com!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.


 
Looking good!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3197591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Olive back from work on her Dooney bed.


 
On my screen it looks black but whatever color she is, she's rich looking!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!"
> Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!


That navy is so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!"
> Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!



Gorgeous bag.   And OMG, sour cream cheese cake.     You need to post a pic of that, too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Olivia ,midnight blue, went with me today to the Pennsylvania Dutch Farmers market for my Thanksgiving "Sour Cream cheese cake!"
> 
> Now she's keeping me company while I chop and dice, getting ready for the Turkey Day feast!




Bag twins... Love her. Hope you had fun.


----------



## AnotherPurse

It's like musical chairs with me this week. Just switched into the teardrop - need to lighten the load for BF shopping tomorrow night. Waiting for my Apple conditioner. I think she needs a little love. She is getting old. [emoji4].


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> That navy is so pretty!


Thank you!


MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.   And OMG, sour cream cheese cake.     You need to post a pic of that, too.


Thank you! My family requests the SC cheesecake every year! My oldest son now asks for it for his Bday cake! It's that good!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... Love her. Hope you had fun.



Thanks Bag twin!  It was fun! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a pic of a little  slice of heaven!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like musical chairs with me this week. Just switched into the teardrop - need to lighten the load for BF shopping tomorrow night. Waiting for my Apple conditioner. I think she needs a little love. She is getting old. [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198352


She doesn't look old! She looks gorgeous! So nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's a pic of a little  slice of heaven!!!!



OMG.   :swoon:   That looks heavenly.  Get the coffee on, I'm coming over.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like musical chairs with me this week. Just switched into the teardrop - need to lighten the load for BF shopping tomorrow night. Waiting for my Apple conditioner. I think she needs a little love. She is getting old. [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198352



She's a beaut, AP!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   :swoon:   That looks heavenly.  Get the coffee on, I'm coming over.


I"ll get the mugs ready!  I'm not a big coffee drinker, but with this deliciousness it's a must!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm a sucker for cheesecake.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like musical chairs with me this week. Just switched into the teardrop - need to lighten the load for BF shopping tomorrow night. Waiting for my Apple conditioner. I think she needs a little love. She is getting old. [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198352


 

Black or brown;  I've got the same one in black/black smooth like yours and I love it!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! My family requests the SC cheesecake every year! My oldest son now asks for it for his Bday cake! It's that good!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bag twin!  It was fun!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's a pic of a little  slice of heaven!!!!


 Oh I can almost taste it!!  Love, Love, Love cheesecake!!!  I also love your lovely kitchen!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Black or brown;  I've got the same one in black/black smooth like yours and I love it!!!




Almost twins. This one is brown/brown. It's a great bag - I never thought I would like it as much as I do!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh I can almost taste it!!  Love, Love, Love cheesecake!!!  I also love your lovely kitchen!!!


It's Sooo good! Even better because I didn't have to make it!
Thanks for the compliment on my kitchen! It's a little messy with all pre-thanksgiving cooking I've been doing! I just got it remodeled last year after 18 years with the old kitchen ,which I wanted to change the day we moved in!


----------



## oldbaglover

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! My family requests the SC cheesecake every year! My oldest son now asks for it for his Bday cake! It's that good!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bag twin!  It was fun!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's a pic of a little  slice of heaven!!!!


yum yum! Is that a sour cream layer on top of a regular cheesecake?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oldbaglover said:


> yum yum! Is that a sour cream layer on top of a regular cheesecake?


Yes mam ! Made by the Amish! Lord knows they can bake way better than me!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I think it sour cream mixed with cream cheese , whatever it is, it's Delish!


----------



## panther35

pebble leather domed satchel in red


----------



## Thatsmypurse

panther35 said:


> pebble leather domed satchel in red


Pretty! Love the red with the trim color!


----------



## panther35

panther35 said:


> pebble leather domed satchel in red


loving this purse all over again!


----------



## MiaBorsa

panther35 said:


> pebble leather domed satchel in red



Love that one!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB, TB, TMP and YD!
> 
> Thank you so much for the zebra tote love!  We're at the cafe now (she says "Hi!" ), ready to enjoy her second day in the city.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day!  My mom was so happy to see my son!  And she went straight into Grandmother mode, asking him if he's hungry, making sure I'm making sure he's not hungry, or tired, and he's comfortable. (He's 26 years old!)  And to top off the day, my sister's only son, who's a flight Attendant, living in Houston, flew standby with his wife and three girls so my mom could she two more great grandchildren (2 1/2, and 4 months) she's never met!  They arrived at 10pm and it was hard trying to keep my mom awake. (Me too!)  When my sister said their Uber car was 20 minutes away I told my mom I wanted to go outside just to get some air before I called it a day.  I knew she'd come with me.  My sister came out when they were a few blocks away.  When the car pulled up and her son got out my sister started screaming (which honestly made a couple, who had just walked in her building, come back out because they thought she was being attacked! LOL!) My mom was trying to figure out who she was talking to, and when she finally realized it was her grandson and his family, she was in tears!  She said she is so blessed to have lived long enough to have grown grandchildren, and great grandchildren, and to be able to see the great grandchildren she's never seen are blessings on blessings.
> 
> (I'm sorry this was so long!  I actually edited it to make it shorter than it was! )
> 
> My daughter and grandchildren are driving in this afternoon and we're going to do something but we haven't decided what yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!




Hey GF!
I'm so glad you and all your family got together and had an awesome time! There's nothing better than seeing your family especially when they are far away! I enjoyed reading your story, it was like being there! I love how you tricked your mom to go outside to surprise her! 


I hope you and your family have a nice Thanksgiving day and an awesome weekend after!


----------



## jeep317

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes mam ! Made by the Amish! Lord knows they can bake way better than me!



Did you happen to get that at Linda's Bakery in Booth's Corner? It looks exactly like one of theirs, lol I think I could pick it out of a lineup.  I had to stop buying their cheesecakes because the hubby & I would finish one off in 2 days.


----------



## jeep317

panther35 said:


> pebble leather domed satchel in red



Love that satchel! The red is sooo pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> Did you happen to get that at Linda's Bakery in Booth's Corner? It looks exactly like one of theirs, lol I think I could pick it out of a lineup.  I had to stop buying their cheesecakes because the hubby & I would finish one off in 2 days.


That's so funny! No, it's in Princeton ,NJ. It's called PA Dutch Farmers market. The name is "Fisher's" ,who actually make the cheesecake. They come  from PA to NJ from Thurs. -Sundays! They were open today because of the Thanksgiving Holiday. My family goes through it pretty fast too ! We only buy it a few times a year! Which is hard because they are only 20 minutes from my house! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> I'm so glad you and all your family got together and had an awesome time! There's nothing better than seeing your family especially when they are far away! I enjoyed reading your story, it was like being there! I love how you tricked your mom to go outside to surprise her!
> 
> 
> I hope you and your family have a nice Thanksgiving day and an awesome weekend after!



Thanks MB! I wish I could do it all over again!

Wishing you and your family a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like musical chairs with me this week. Just switched into the teardrop - need to lighten the load for BF shopping tomorrow night. Waiting for my Apple conditioner. I think she needs a little love. She is getting old. [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198352




Hi AP!

I love your teardrop bag!  This would be in my collection in red if I had bought it when I had the chance.  I still check ebay every now and then.

She looks great for her age!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! My family requests the SC cheesecake every year! My oldest son now asks for it for his Bday cake! It's that good!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bag twin!  It was fun!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here's a pic of a little  slice of heaven!!!!




Hi TMP!

After I finally tore my eyes away from that little slice of heaven, I say your midnight blue angel in the background! Great picture!

Enjoy!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new small Kendall today. Wow do I love this bag.




Definitely a purple fan and I'm in love. Putting this on my list for the future.


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AP!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your teardrop bag!  This would be in my collection in red if I had bought it when I had the chance.  I still check ebay every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks great for her age!




Thanks RN!  Keep looking!!! I snatched this one up BIN for $49.50! I found it about 2 minutes after it was listed.  I took a chance with hardly any description and few pictures. When I got it home and opened the box I whispered to myself "are you serious!" - it was like brand new. LOL.  I will be sure to share if I come across a red [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> After I finally tore my eyes away from that little slice of heaven, I say your midnight blue angel in the background! Great picture!
> 
> Enjoy!


Lol, Olivia was keeping me company in the kitchen! happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

panther35 said:


> pebble leather domed satchel in red



Nice color for the holiday spirit!!


----------



## elbgrl

Yall are killing me with all the photos of beautiful bags and yummy cheesecake! 

I hope every one of you has a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Thanks RN!  Keep looking!!! *I snatched this one up BIN for $49.50! I found it about 2 minutes after it was listed.*  I took a chance with hardly any description and few pictures. When I got it home and opened the box I whispered to myself "are you serious!" - it was like brand new. LOL.  I will be sure to share if I come across a red [emoji4]



  $49.50?! I paid more for my nylon zebra tote on ebay.  So good you took a chance!  I would have looked at the price and the lack of pictures as red flags to keep looking, and I would have missed a great find!  

Thanks so much!  Feel free to PM me if you find one in red at a great price! (It doesn't have to be $49.50 but that would be a bonus! )

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol, Olivia was keeping me company in the kitchen! happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Yall are killing me with all the photos of beautiful bags and yummy cheesecake!
> 
> *I hope every one of you has a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.*



And to you as well Rosie!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!



Hey MB!

Just letting you know I received your PM.  Your PM is full so it won't send my reply.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I hope every one of you has a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.



Ditto that, Rosie!!   Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> Just letting you know I received your PM.  Your PM is full so it won't send my reply.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



What RN said!!   Thanks, MB.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...

Happy Holiday ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048



Love it and looking good PTB!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048


 
That's stunning!!  How long have you had that one and when was it available?  I Love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048


Such a pretty bag, looks great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's stunning!!  How long have you had that one and when was it available?  I Love it!!




Thank you girlfriend! It was a tough choice today between this and my Bone Flo Satchel. I've had this one for about 2 years, so I'm assuming it's at that old. It has the leather key keeper so I'd say it's at least 3 years old.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048


Very nice Pcan! Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Yall are killing me with all the photos of beautiful bags and yummy cheesecake!
> 
> I hope every one of you has a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.


I'm so full from all the food and cheesecake! We had so many deserts! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048


Beautiful bag P!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048



Great pictures!

Your Oyster DS is beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for Miss Oyster Drawstring love. I enjoyed carrying her for Thanksgiving


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048



Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .




Gorgeous...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .



There is "croco craziness" going around!  I was on ebay this morning looking at croco Dooney bags and I saw this one in gray and red.  

Yours is beautiful! Enjoy all your croco bags!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB! I wish I could do it all over again!
> 
> Wishing you and your family a wonderful Thanksgiving!


 
Hey GF!
Thanks, we did! It was nice and quiet (just the 3 of us), but gave me time to cook, Skype with my mom and even go to the outlet (they opened at 10am on Thursday) so I went there as soon as they opened. 


I hope you too had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fulfilling my undercover love for drawstrings with Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster...
> 
> Happy Holiday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3199047
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199048


 
WOW 
GF, you always look gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .


 
Gorgeous tote KC!
I have the same one in Olive.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .


Beautiful! Looks great with your outfit too! I'm still in my Pjs recovering from yesterday!....what size City Croco did u order? I was thinking of maybe ordering the brown in small . I really like the croc with the zip pockets on QVC, but with Dooney sale O could get the Barlow Croc for 137 bucks less! (Do I really need the pockets for that savings?)


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous...



Thanks GF!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> There is "croco craziness" going around!  I was on ebay this morning looking at croco Dooney bags and I saw this one in gray and red.
> 
> Yours is beautiful! Enjoy all your croco bags!



Thank you RN. Yes I think this one is an eBay find......can't quite remember.  I also have black. I would love a bordeaux or grey.
Hope you are having a great Friday.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous tote KC!
> I have the same one in Olive.



I think I remember that....I thought you had more colors....


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .


Your bag is very pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful! Looks great with your outfit too! I'm still in my Pjs recovering from yesterday!....what size City Croco did u order? I was thinking of maybe ordering the brown in small . I really like the croc with the zip pockets on QVC, but with Dooney sale O could get the Barlow Croc for 137 bucks less! (Do I really need the pockets for that savings?)



I got the small. Not sure if the dimensions will be the same as MB'S Dawson,  but if they are then the small should be fine.
Yes, the sale did me in. Even if this does make it to the outlet who knows if it will be shippable,  so I think it is the best deal I am going to get.
Enjoy your recovery and stay in your PJs. I am making a big Sunday dinner so I have only been out to the grocery. ...


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is very pretty.



Thank you TM!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> I got the small. Not sure if the dimensions will be the same as MB'S Dawson,  but if they are then the small should be fine.
> Yes, the sale did me in. Even if this does make it to the outlet who knows if it will be shippable,  so I think it is the best deal I am going to get.
> Enjoy your recovery and stay in your PJs. I am making a big Sunday dinner so I have only been out to the grocery. ...


Yes, it's probably the same size, Dooney and the Q sometimes have slightly different measurements even when it's the same bag! I do like the little zipockets on the Dawson, but the price of the Barlow is getting to me! happy grocery shopping! Your going to look fabulous doing it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks, we did! It was nice and quiet (just the 3 of us), but gave me time to cook, Skype with my mom and even go to the outlet (they opened at 10am on Thursday) so I went there as soon as they opened.
> 
> 
> I hope you too had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



Hey MB!

I'm happy to hear you had a nice, quiet Thanksgiving!  Ours was too!  The only downside was my daughter had to work from 1pm -11pm so that was the only bummer.  She prepared everything before she left for work and I had the easy task of putting things in the oven when it was time to start cooking for dinner. My son will be here until tomorrow morning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .



Love that, KC.   I bought that one in cognac when it was the TSV.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  love your croco tote.   I have it in burnt orange.  Yes, there is a lot of croco fever these days.  I love the croco embossing.  But most of my croco handbags are buried in the back of the closet.   Time to do some digging.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  your oyster Florentine drawstring is stunning.  I think that original oyster color is so elegant looking.  Glad you are enjoying this handbag... don't let it near the cranberry sauce.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that, KC.   I bought that one in cognac when it was the TSV.



Thank you Sarah!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love your croco tote.   I have it in burnt orange.  Yes, there is a lot of croco fever these days.  I love the croco embossing.  But most of my croco handbags are buried in the back of the closet.   Time to do some digging.



Oh I bet you have some beauties! Yes, you need to dig them out. I would love to shop in your closet!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love your croco tote.   I have it in burnt orange.  Yes, there is a lot of croco fever these days.  I love the croco embossing.  But most of my croco handbags are buried in the back of the closet.   Time to do some digging.


Oooh burnt orange! Can you post a pic ?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> All of this "croco craziness " caused me to choose this cognac tote for today. (The bag is fine,  there must be a spot on the camera ). Who knows when my black city croco "presale" will arrive......so I will rotate the current crocos. Happy shopping today ladies .



Lovely with that matching scarf!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely with that matching scarf!!



Thanks HG!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  your oyster Florentine drawstring is stunning.  I think that original oyster color is so elegant looking.  Glad you are enjoying this handbag... don't let it near the cranberry sauce.




Thanks girlfriend! I agree, I love the original Oyster color. It has a distressed look to it in person. The new Oyster is a bit too pinky to me but I still like it.


----------



## Trudysmom

It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon. 

We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.



Small Kendall is looking great on you!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.


Love your bag and outfit! The Christmas tree looks pretty, from what I can see, I still have my pumpkins and Fall decor out! Maybe I'll put them away tomorrow and get out my tree!:xtree:


----------



## jeep317

Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;


Lovely flo satchel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;


Sooo pretty !


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.


That plum bucket bag looks fantastic with your outfit!


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;


She's a beauty alright  !


----------



## AnotherPurse

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her [emoji7]




Best black purse ever!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her [emoji7]




I see why... She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.




Lovely... Such a cute bag and color.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.



Can't wait to see the olive and how you will wear it!  This aubergine is stunning and looks great with your outfit.  



jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her [emoji7]




Very beautiful.


I'm way behind on this forum, but you are all BRINGING IT with these bags.  Love it.


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;



Gorgeous flo!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.




Such a pretty outfit to go with your pretty bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;



The go anywhere and with everything kind of bag...very pretty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;



Hi J!

I love looking at this bag!  I said it before, looking at her makes me want to buy a black bag!  She's beautiful!


----------



## vanhornink

jeep317 said:


> Small black Flo satchel today...I luvs her &#128525;



Twins on this bag!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !


----------



## jeep317

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !



Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !


Looks so pretty! Love it with your scarf and boots!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !



You and you bag look great!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !




Yes, yes, yes!!!!! She looks great on you V!


----------



## panther35

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !


Love it!!!


----------



## panther35

Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!




What a nice travel bag! I love Dooney Nylon. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## MrsKC

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!



Perfect travel bag!


----------



## ahirau

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!


Love Dooney nylon! Great bag for weekends/road trips - have a fun time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!



Great travel bag!  

Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !


Great handbag, love the colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!


Great bag for a trip, so pretty.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !




Perfect!!!! Love that color with the scarf!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!


Love it! I love Dooneys nylon bags, they are awesome! I have the tote in black and use it for school(work) everyday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Moss Small  Flo and I went to Longhorns with the Fam (as my boys say) tonight! Isn't she pretty ?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Man, I'm getting old , I keep forgetting to add my pic, before I hit send!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Her "green" actually looks a little Off in this pic! She's really much prettier! She must be under the weather!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Man, I'm getting old , I keep forgetting to add my pic, before I hit send!




Gorgeous... Bag twins! This is such a beautiful bag. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Moss Small  Flo and I went to Longhorns with the Fam (as my boys say) tonight! Isn't she pretty ?





Thatsmypurse said:


> Man, I'm getting old , I keep forgetting to add my pic, before I hit send!



Hi TMP!

I hope you and the Fam had fun!

Your moss Flo is very pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous... Bag twins! This is such a beautiful bag. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> I hope you and the Fam had fun!
> 
> Your moss Flo is very pretty!



Thanks ladies! We had fun! I always love carrying my Flo!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out for lunch and errands today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.



Hi TM!

This is a perfect picture!  Everything is beautiful, especially your bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.


Love that bag! You look great! I Still didn't put my tree up! Took some decorations down though .


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.


Great photo TM! Beautiful bag and color. Ooooo and look at the cardinal....how pretty!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Great photo TM! Beautiful bag and color. Ooooo and look at the cardinal....how pretty!


Beautiful bag - what a pop of color and looks great with your outfit!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.


Beautiful bag and blouse.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.


 

Wow, you must have caught some attention wearing that gorgeous bag with that lovely outfit!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

panther35 said:


> Large nylon domed satchel in navy....packing her up, getting ready for a road trip!!!


 
I couple of weeks ago I saw a girl carrying one of those in Navy and it looked really nice.  At the time I didn't know what it was but I found it on QVC, I like it!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Man, I'm getting old , I keep forgetting to add my pic, before I hit send!


Oh, I do love this bag in this color!!!  Perfect with just about anything!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, I do love this bag in this color!!!  Perfect with just about anything!


Thank you ! Yes, she goes with so many colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Brenna (Smoke)...


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315



I LOVE Brenna!  She is beautiful in Smoke!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.



Beautiful bag, RdN!!   (But that croissant...OMG.    HAHA)    Oh and BTW...JJ is carrying her dusty rose MK hobo today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bag, RdN!!   (But that croissant...OMG.    HAHA)    Oh and BTW...JJ is carrying her dusty rose MK hobo today.



Thanks Sarah!  :kiss:

My granddaughter loved the croissant too! 

  Joy said she was going to show the MK hobo some love before she broke out her red bag!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.



I  don't think I've seen that beauty before!  Gorgeous --Dillen, right?  Yes they are heavy but so pretty.  Breakfast looks good too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I  don't think I've seen that beauty before!  Gorgeous --Dillen, right?  Yes they are heavy but so pretty.  Breakfast looks good too.



Mornin' KC!

Thanks!  Yes, it's from the Dillen II line.  I purchased it in 2011 from Dillard's when a QVC Dooney forum member (Islandgirl) alerted me to a great sale. She is heavy but as long as I'm not lugging her around SF she'll be okay!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.


 
Everything looks yummy!  The red seems a little darker than true red or maybe it is just my screen.  Anyway, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Everything looks yummy!  The red seems a little darker than true red or maybe it is just my screen.  Anyway, it's gorgeous!!



Hi HG! 

Thanks!  The picture is making her look darker but it's not a whole lot lighter  Here's a archive picture I took in 2011 when I bought her.  It's lighter to me than the pic I took today, but I'm not sure how it'll look on your end.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> Beautiful! Love that smoke!
> View attachment 3203315





RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.



How nice! Love the red! What a nice breakfast with great company you had today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I think I remember that....I thought you had more colors....




No, this one only in Olive. 


I have the pocket satchel (the one with the 2 zippered pockets in the front) in several colors.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I'm happy to hear you had a nice, quiet Thanksgiving!  Ours was too!  The only downside was my daughter had to work from 1pm -11pm so that was the only bummer.  She prepared everything before she left for work and I had the easy task of putting things in the oven when it was time to start cooking for dinner. My son will be here until tomorrow morning.




Nice to hear it was nice for you too but what a bummer with your daughter having to work in the afternoon, that's not nice! I hate the places that don't respect holidays!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> It's gold outside. You can see a bit of the Christmas tree. Out to lunch with family today. I took Aubergine Small Kendall again. I need to wear my Olive one soon.
> 
> We had a great Thanksgiving dinner at our home. Nice to see family.




So pretty: The bag, the outfit, the Christmas tree peeking behind! 
Nice to hear your Thanksgiving was nice! Nothing better than spending time with the family!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200830
> 
> 
> Small Verona Elisa in Aubergine on her first outing ! Matches perfectly with my favorite scarf . I love the size , I think I might do a "what fits in my bag video " . I haven't done a video in quite some time !




You look awesome and so does Elisa!
Love your wreath too!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Man, I'm getting old , I keep forgetting to add my pic, before I hit send!




I love it! 
Why didn't I get this color!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch and errands today.




GF, each pic is better than the last! Totally gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.




Love everything in this pic!
This is one of my favorite bags, but that croissant is making me hungry, which is not good since I just had lunch!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315


 

She is definitely gorgeous in smoke!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi HG!
> 
> Thanks!  The picture is making her look darker but it's not a whole lot lighter  Here's a archive picture I took in 2011 when I bought her.  It's lighter to me than the pic I took today, but I'm not sure how it'll look on your end.


 
She's looking red now!!  Beautiful holiday bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> How nice! Love the red! What a nice breakfast with great company you had today!



Hi TMP!

Thanks!  

She is great company!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.


 

Great fine, just beautiful!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love everything in this pic!
> This is one of my favorite bags, but that croissant is making me hungry, which is not good since I just had lunch!



Hi MB!

Thanks! 

  I know how you feel!  I've been thinking about dinner since lunch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> She's looking red now!!  Beautiful holiday bag!!



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.



Hi Sarah!

You know I love your suede CBB and you know I really love animal print anything!

Your CBB and wallet are great together!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315




Such a pretty color. Looks better than TV!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.




Yes, yes and yes! Love the pop with your outfit.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315





RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by our old DF friend Joy, who'll be carrying red bags this holiday season, I'm showing some love to my crimson double pocket satchel.  I still love her but now I feel how much heavier she is than my croco zip zip.  Taken this morning at Peet's Coffee.  I was there with my youngest grandchild after taking the other two to school.  She had hot chocolate and a croissant and I had a double espresso to kick start my day.



Miss Brenna is beautiful!

RN what a lovely satchel and great picture!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I love it!
> Why didn't I get this color!


Thanks MB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> She is great company!


Hello! Your Welocme!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, yes and yes! Love the pop with your outfit.




I love this color and your shirt - I am a sucker for Ruffles!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315


 That smoke is smokin Pcann!


MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.



So pretty ! Love the two together!


----------



## darcy-0702

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.



Love the bag! Your top is super cute too!


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> You look awesome and so does Elisa!
> Love your wreath too!




Thank you !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.

Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.

View attachment 3204169

View attachment 3204170


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170


Gorgeous ostrich! Love the color combo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170



Mornin' NAC!

I was thinking about you yesterday!  I saw your grey zip zip satchel when I was going through this thread (I think) and it made me realize we haven't heard from you.  I assumed you were having fun with family and friends for the Thanksgiving holiday, but working like crazy......not fun!

At least you have this one and your other beautiful bags to keep you company! Check in when you can!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.


 
Perfect!!


----------



## MrsKC

First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!



   OMG, she's gorgeous KC!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170





MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!



Lovely ostrich and suede bags!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!




She's gorgeous KC!
Another of my regrets!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous KC!



Thanks GF!!
 She is definitely a favorite already .


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Lovely ostrich and suede bags!



Thank you


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous KC!
> Another of my regrets!



Thanks MB, yes we all have handbag regrets. Even at ILD she was more than I wanted to pay...

..but I LOVE suede.  What's a girl to do??


----------



## Bobetta

I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


 
Love it B!
Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)



Hi B!

She's beautiful!  I can see why you didn't want to part with her!


----------



## MaryBel

To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip

I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!



Hi MB!

I love her!

Now I need something to distract me from staring at your zip zip all day!  I've decided the saffiano zip zip satchel is going to be my next purchase.  Just waiting to see if it'll be $99 again during the holiday season or for the New Year's sales.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170


Good to see you NAC, great choice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> RN what a lovely satchel and great picture!



Hi Rosie!

Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)



She looks great on you!



MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


Great choice MB, very festive and carefree.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I love her!
> 
> Now I need something to distract me from staring at your zip zip all day!  I've decided the saffiano zip zip satchel is going to be my next purchase.  Just waiting to see if it'll be $99 again during the holiday season or for the New Year's sales.




Thanks GF!
Maybe you need to think of that croissant from your pic? That would make the trick for me...especially lately that I'm on a strict diet. 


I suggest you call your outlet and check what's the current price and current promotions


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Great choice MB, very festive and carefree.




Thanks KC!
That's why I love Saffiano. I love it more here in WA


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> *Maybe you need to think of that croissant from your pic? *That would make the trick for me...especially lately that I'm on a strict diet.
> 
> 
> I suggest you call your outlet and check what's the current price and current promotions



  I swear!  I had just finished eating a croissant just before I saw your picture! Now all I can chew on are my nails! 

Why don't I think of things like calling the outlet? I'm lucky I have you to think for me! :kiss:

Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I swear!  I had just finished eating a croissant just before I saw your picture! Now all I can chew on are my nails!
> 
> Why don't I think of things like calling the outlet? I'm lucky I have you to think for me! :kiss:
> 
> Thanks!





That's so funny, about the croissant! I should have posted it earlier then so you would still have the croissant! No GF, don't chew on your nails! Worst case, get another croissant!


You are too funny GF!
Yes, call them, it might not be 99 but maybe close enough!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's so funny, about the croissant! I should have posted it earlier then so you would still have the croissant! No GF, don't chew on your nails! Worst case, get another croissant!
> 
> 
> You are too funny GF!
> Yes, call them, it might not be 99 but maybe close enough!





I'll give them a call! Thanks!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170


 
And a beauty she is!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


 
Looks perfect on you!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!


 
Wow!!  That is awesome looking!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  That is awesome looking!!



Thank you HG!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!




First outing since April? I know she's happy to see the light of day! Miss Tivoli A is beautiful!  It may be hard to put her back in the closet!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170


Great photo and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


Really nice color and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray flo today.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> First outing since April? I know she's happy to see the light of day! Miss Tivoli A is beautiful!  It may be hard to put her back in the closet!


I know.....I feel like I could be cited for handbag neglect.....


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.


So gorgeous !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


You and Ms Buckley look lovely!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170


So pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.
> Love that color Flo!





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !



Lovely ! Love your whole outfit !


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.


 


Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


 
Gorgeous Florentine ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !




Two beautiful Flo bags! Looking good!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170




Love that color... Gorg!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !




Yes, yes, yes... Seeing you with your Buckley makes me want one... Like NOW!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.




Love it! Grey is such a great color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Ivy Clayton today...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717


Your Ivy bag is lovely!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717




Twins!


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.



One of my faves! I need to take mine out soon. It's been awhile. Love the look.


----------



## Bobetta

MaryBel said:


> Love it B!
> Looks great with your outfit!



Thanks! By coincidence she matches my new GILI jacket I was on the fence about. But I love them together so I'm keeping both.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.



I love this bag and this color. If I add another Pebble Dome Satchel to my collection, I think this would be the color. So rich.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive.   T'moro suede crossbody bag and leopard wallet.



Super pretty combo! I need suede in my life. Haven't gotten one yet. This pic really makes me want to fix that. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna (Smoke)...
> 
> View attachment 3203315



Hey! So I might've missed it, in catch-up mode, you returned the Hunter and kept this Smoke? It's really pretty. Prettier than the Q pics. Is she a keeper for you?? I'm digging my Brenna. Was hoping to want to return it, but I like her a lot. My boss got the same one. I have to ask her final thoughts on it too. Always curious how everyone perceives the same bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Hey! So I might've missed it, in catch-up mode, you returned the Hunter and kept this Smoke? It's really pretty. Prettier than the Q pics. Is she a keeper for you?? I'm digging my Brenna. Was hoping to want to return it, but I like her a lot. My boss got the same one. I have to ask her final thoughts on it too. Always curious how everyone perceives the same bag.




Yes, I returned the Hunter and ordered Smoke. I now have Elephant and Smoke.  I'm completely happy with both. Though I like the size of the City bags better, these are great for when I want something a tad smaller and they more than hold all my things and I always tend to keep bags that are Q exclusives. I'm beginning to see that Brenna is either like or love. I plan to get a few City bags, so I'll have best of both worlds. I'm glad you are loving yours. So, to a answer your question.... She's a keeper!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


The Brenna looks so nice! I love the elephant color! 


MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!



I love that color zip zip! Great for the upcoming Holidays too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717


Love that color in Clayton , Pcann! She looks like money!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


Love the zip zip in this color!  So classy !


----------



## ahirau

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


I can see why the elephant color is so popular in this bag - you look great!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> First outing (since purchase from ILD in April ). For Miss Tivoli Alessandra in olive suede. She is divine and sumptuous.  Why did I wait this long to get her out? I am in love with this one!!


This is a really cute style, I remember seeing it when it came out, not sure why I didn't snatch one up!  Looks great in the green!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.


Love the satchel in grey, looks wonderful with your outfit today!


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


Great pic, and the bag looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717


All these green bags today, I can hardly stand it  !! Gorgeous bag and looks brand new!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


Gorgeous! and Perfect for the season!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!



Love that one, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Super pretty combo! I need suede in my life. Haven't gotten one yet. This pic really makes me want to fix that. Lol.



Hey Bob.  Where have you been??   I love your Brenna.


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Love the zip zip in this color!  So classy !


 


Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous! and Perfect for the season!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, MB!




Thank you GFs!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bobetta said:


> I've been rocking the Elephant Brenna lately, including today. I thought I was going to send her back, but I can't. She's so easy as fun to carry. (Don't mind my co-worker's dirty mirror. I need Windex stat. Lol. Ruining my shot...ha.)


 B, that's a great look. The elephant Brenna looks more and more tempting.



MaryBel said:


> To distract me from thinking in the lavender zip zip, I changed to my forest green zip zip
> 
> I think she looks pretty festive with the stars fob!


 Very nice pic GF. I do like that color. It is funny, when you isolate different colors from the group of bags, they look even better. Sometimes seeing so many colors makes it difficult too appreciate the beauty of each color....if that makes any sense. So pretty!




Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.


 As always TM, very nice.



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


 Such a brave lady in that full mod shot. I am still too shy. It looks great Vic! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717


 P, that ivy Clayton...such a nice bag. Nice car interior too!


----------



## Twoboyz

I was 165 posts behind! Rather than littering up the end of his thread with a bunch of responses I'll just say once again, what great reading and eye candy! 

Hey Bob, good to see you again! Love your Brenna. [emoji4] Hey, we have to know what everyone is getting around here at all times and you slipped this one passed us. Lol! 

Nice to see you back NAC! Glad things are good and hope they slow down a bit for you. Gorgeous ostrich! [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Elephant florentine Chelsea today !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !



Happy Friday V!

Ms Chelsea is beautiful in elephant!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !


Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !




Isn't she just the best??? She looks great on you V! Perfect size...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray flo today.


 
Lovely color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Clayton today...
> 
> View attachment 3204717


Wow!! That says it all!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3204691
> 
> 
> Florentine Buckley in mushroom today !


 
That's kind of stunning!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !


 
That looks perfect on you!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !



Beautiful bag Vic! You wear it well.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to have been so absent lately. Once again life and work are crazy busy. I'm sure I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Today this beauty is with me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3204169
> 
> View attachment 3204170



What a beauty!


----------



## Sparker

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and did errands today. I wore my Dome satchel in celadon.



That color is stunning!!  I've been drooling over that color for months!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !



Gorgeous bag and photo


----------



## MrsKC

Sparker said:


> That color is stunning!!  I've been drooling over that color for months!!



Love that color!


----------



## gm2amm

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3205465
> 
> 
> Elephant florentine Chelsea today !


Love that bag!! I think Chelsea is my all time favorite and in the Florentine leather, oh my gosh...just gorgeous! And, you're looking pretty cute, too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! [emoji5]




Looks really great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Looks really great!



Thanks again!  
I'm just having so much fun carrying her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;


It's a beauty RN! I love all the red accessories....that includes that beautiful scarf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> It's a beauty RN! I love all the red accessories....that includes that beautiful scarf.



Mornin' YD!

Thanks! I got the scarf at a souvenir store on Powell St, in San Francisco.  I'm not sure, but I think it caught my attention because it's red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;



Wow, she's gorgeous, GF.  I love your pics.   All your accessories coordinate so well and look great in there!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it caught my attention because it's red.



Ya think??


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous, GF.  I love your pics.   All your accessories coordinate so well and look great in there!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Ya think??


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;



Happy Saturday.  Looking lovely in Red!!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;



Yay thanks for the pics of my new bag!  I love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Happy Saturday.  Looking lovely in Red!!



Happy Saturday to you too KC! 

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Yay thanks for the pics of my new bag!  I love her!



Mornin' Rosie!

 You're welcome! I thought about you this morning! I was thinking how much you're going to love yours when she arrives.  I didn't jump on the saffiano zip zip sooner because I was trippin' about not having separate hooks for the strap.  I'm glad I let that go because I'm really loving this bag and I don't carry it by the strap that much anyway!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Yay thanks for the pics of my new bag!  I love her!



   I have her in my cart at Macy's.   Just trying to decide if I want to start calling outlets or what.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!


----------



## Julie Ann

I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!


Your killin me! Lol ! I'm in love too! What a great pic! Looks so nice with your decor! I want MY purse already!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky


Pretty! Looks like it holds a lot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I have her in my cart at Macy's.   Just trying to decide if I want to start calling outlets or what.



Think: Jedi Mind Trick; "Yes, you want to call the outlets. You want to get the zip zip satchel." 



MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!



 I see why you're in love! She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky



Hi JA!

I love Dooney nylon bags!  And this one is perfect for rainy days.  It's functional and pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie!
> 
> You're welcome! I thought about you this morning! I was thinking how much you're going to love yours when she arrives.  I didn't jump on the saffiano zip zip sooner because I was trippin' about not having separate hooks for the strap.  I'm glad I let that go because I'm really loving this bag and I don't carry it by the strap that much anyway!


I put extra hooks on my pebble zip zip for the strap, but I took them off cause I just prefer to carry it by the handles.


MiaBorsa said:


> I have her in my cart at Macy's.   Just trying to decide if I want to start calling outlets or what.



I compared both Macys and L&T on prices, but came out just a little better at L&T.  Of course, you might do better at the outlets.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!



What a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Your killin me! Lol ! I'm in love too! What a great pic! Looks so nice with your decor! I want MY purse already!



Thank you!!!   I hope yours comes SOON.  You are going to love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky



So pretty!   And perfect for rainy weather.   (Welcome to TPF!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Think: Jedi Mind Trick; "Yes, you want to call the outlets. You want to get the zip zip satchel."
> 
> 
> 
> I see why you're in love! She's beautiful!



   Thanks, honey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I compared both Macys and L&T on prices, but came out just a little better at L&T.  Of course, you might do better at the outlets.



Well, I'm mad at the outlets and their "not shippable" policy.   So I might pay more from Macy's.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks, Rosie.  I spent half the morning trying to select a wallet to go with her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie. * I spent half the morning trying to select a wallet to go with her.*


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  I spent half the morning trying to select a wallet to go with her.


What wallet did you get?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> What wallet did you get?



I didn't buy one; I was just trying to pick one from my "wallet drawer."      I chose a Coach wallet that matches the handles on the bag.


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;


Love the red satchel - fabulous pop of color when it's SOOOO dreary out!  Nice pics!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!


Yes she is gorgeous!!  Love the color, looks great on that bag!  The simple design and such smooth leather looks so luxurious!


----------



## ahirau

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky


The nylon satchels are so great in bad weather - she's a great one to lug stuff around all day!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't buy one; I was just trying to pick one from my "wallet drawer."      I chose a Coach wallet that matches the handles on the bag.


Oooh wallet drawer! I only have 2 wallets to my name! Lol! My go to Coach Peyton zip around dark brown siggy! It goes with all colors! And my grey Dooney Chevron! I sold 2 others on Posh, that I never used! I hate to shell out money for wallets!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! [emoji5]




Very beautiful! Everything fits I. There like a glove. Hey, I'm still watching it too. I had it on last night about 3 times. [emoji57] hope your espresso was yummy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!





Well I can see why! That leather looks so beautiful and the design is so pretty. Great picture. Enjoy!



Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky




Hi Julie Ann! Love that bag. I have it in all black. I hope the rain clears up for you soon! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Very beautiful! Everything fits I. There like a glove. Hey, I'm still watching it too. I had it on last night about 3 times. [emoji57] hope your espresso was yummy!



Mornin' TB!

Thanks!  
How funny!  I'm watching your "Dooney and Bourke Zip Zip Satchel Review"  video on youtube now!  I'm 15 minutes in and had to stop to help one of the grandkids, so I decided to check in the forum before I went back to your video.  I'm loving everything you can fit in your bag!  I have to ask: Is the"dent" (for lack of a better word) still noticeable to you? It's a beautiful black satchel!

And yes, me espresso was yummy!  I'm ready to go back for another!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Love the red satchel - fabulous pop of color when it's SOOOO dreary out!  Nice pics!



Hi A!

Thanks! It was cloudy this morning and she was a great pick me up! (Well, the double espresso helped too! )


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How funny!  I'm watching your "Dooney and Bourke Zip Zip Satchel Review"  video on youtube now!  I'm 15 minutes in and had to stop to help one of the grandkids, so I decided to check in the forum before I went back to your video.  I'm loving everything you can fit in your bag!  I have to ask: Is the"dent" (for lack of a better word) still noticeable to you? It's a beautiful black satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, me espresso was yummy!  I'm ready to go back for another!




Well thanks for watching! [emoji3] yes it's still there. It doesn't bother me much though. I still love the bag. I carried her Thanksgiving weekend. Glad you enjoyed your treat. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240



 I LOVE her! Perfect for the holiday! :xtree:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well thanks for watching! [emoji3] yes it's still there. It doesn't bother me much though. I still love the bag. I carried her Thanksgiving weekend. Glad you enjoyed your treat. [emoji4]



I'm happy you still love her!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!




Right!!! She is beautiful-enjoy!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Well I can see why! That leather looks so beautiful and the design is so pretty. Great picture. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Julie Ann! Love that bag. I have it in all black. I hope the rain clears up for you soon! [emoji4]




I have yet to get a nylon - I am trying desperately to find a nylon smith bag. searching on eBay but I don't like the prices so far. How do you like this one!?!?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Yes she is gorgeous!!  Love the color, looks great on that bag!  The simple design and such smooth leather looks so luxurious!



I have to agree, A!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oooh wallet drawer! I only have 2 wallets to my name! Lol! My go to Coach Peyton zip around dark brown siggy! It goes with all colors! And my grey Dooney Chevron! I sold 2 others on Posh, that I never used! I hate to shell out money for wallets!



   Well, I have this wallet problem....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well I can see why! That leather looks so beautiful and the design is so pretty. Great picture. Enjoy!



Thanks, TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240



OMG, how cute!!!   That should be your holiday avatar, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Right!!! She is beautiful-enjoy!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!




Oh my goodness.... Pursfection !!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I have this wallet problem....


That's ok, I have a purse and shoe problem!,I'm scared to get started on wallets! I won't have any money left to put in the wallets


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!



I  can see why!! Super gorgeous


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! [emoji5]




Beautiful!!! Love that color... And a real Dooneynista lives, breathes and sleeps Dooney. We even watch the same show over and over and over again and each time watching seems like the first. [emoji16]


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky



Dooney nylon is wonderful for cruddy weather and light weight


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240



Awww so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I have yet to get a nylon - I am trying desperately to find a nylon smith bag. searching on eBay but I don't like the prices so far. How do you like this one!?!?




A Nylon Smith is a must have... I own Green w/Sierra trim and Khaki w/black trim. They can be dressed up or down.  It's so carefree yet still stylish.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my goodness.... Pursfection !!!!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240




So cute and creative... I'm headed to the outlet today hoping to find the larger Lexi in Elephant something else in that color.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's ok, I have a purse and shoe problem!,I'm scared to get started on wallets! I won't have any money left to put in the wallets



OMG, let's not mention shoes.  :shame:   (And I don't think my purse habit is any secret around here.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute and creative... I'm headed to the outlet today hoping to find the larger Lexi in Elephant something else in that color.



Girl, did you see that some Barlows are at the outlets already???   Please report what you find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I  can see why!! Super gorgeous



Thanks, KC.  She's loaded up today!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;



Love it GF!
It makes me want a red one, but I have a Michael Kors domed satchel in red. That's what stops me.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!



You take the best pics!


----------



## MaryBel

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky



Perfect bag, especially for a rainy day.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> A Nylon Smith is a must have... I own Green w/Sierra trim and Khaki w/black trim. They can be dressed up or down.  It's so carefree yet still stylish.
> 
> View attachment 3206278




I love your video on this one. Of course you could carry a Plastic Walmart bag and make it look AMAZING!!!! I love the casual look to it and great for bouncing around with. If someone touches one of my B / Flo bags I get all panicked!  This is my "stress free" bag search!  $130 is the lowest I have found on eBay for NWT and I am not sure about red [emoji57]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You take the best pics!



Thanks!!   It's easy when the subject is so gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! Love that color... And a real Dooneynista lives, breathes and sleeps Dooney. We even watch the same show over and over and over again and each time watching seems like the first. [emoji16]



Hi PTB!

Thanks!

Then I'm a Dooneynista in good standing and proud of it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF!
> It makes me want a red one, but I have a Michael Kors domed satchel in red. That's what stops me.



Hi MB!

Thanks!

Where did I gone wrong with you?   A red MK domed satchel and a red Dooney zip zip satchel are not the same.  Some days you may be feeling MK satchel red, and other days you may be feeling Dooney satchel red.  I still have much work to do.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I love your video on this one. Of course you could carry a Plastic Walmart bag and make it look AMAZING!!!! I love the casual look to it and great for bouncing around with. If someone touches one of my B / Flo bags I get all panicked!  This is my "stress free" bag search!  $130 is the lowest I have found on eBay for NWT and I am not sure about red [emoji57]




Awwww ok... Thank you!  I actually think $130 is pretty fair for NWT. The red is just a "like" for me but it's it's a Smith, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awwww ok... Thank you!  I actually think $130 is pretty fair for NWT. The red is just a "like" for me but it's it's a Smith, so you can't go wrong.




Okay. Thanks for the opinion on price. Don't really know the going market for them but I trust your judgement. I will just have to wait for a non tomato color &#128578;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Peet's! Walmart was actually the first trip for us. Since both opened at the same time I decided to knock out Walmart and reward myself with a double espresso.  I added the third picture because it was funny to me.  I was playing around last night taking pics and realized I had on the Dooney show on the DVR, and the TSV was being presented! Still watching! &#9786;


 
Tis the season for red!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!


 Wow!!  How gorgeous is that!!  I'd be afraid to use her!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240


 
How cute is that!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi JA!
> 
> I love Dooney nylon bags!  And this one is perfect for rainy days.  It's functional and pretty!


 
That's a perfect bag for a rainy day!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> A Nylon Smith is a must have... I own Green w/Sierra trim and Khaki w/black trim. They can be dressed up or down.  It's so carefree yet still stylish.
> 
> View attachment 3206278


 
Pretty, pretty...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

You girls have been posting so fast and furious today I hope I didn't miss anyone's beauties!!  They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240


How cute. Great decorating!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> *Tis the season for red!! * Gorgeous!!



Hi HG!

Another reason I love the Holiday Season! 

Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I gone wrong with you?   A red MK domed satchel and a red Dooney zip zip satchel are not the same.  Some days you may be feeling MK satchel red, and other days you may be feeling Dooney satchel red.  I still have much work to do.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  How gorgeous is that!!  I'd be afraid to use her!!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE her! Perfect for the holiday! :xtree:



Thanks RN!



MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, how cute!!!   That should be your holiday avatar, TB.



Great idea! I'm going to do that. 



MrsKC said:


> Awww so cute!



Thanks KC!



PcanTannedBty said:


> A Nylon Smith is a must have... I own Green w/Sierra trim and Khaki w/black trim. They can be dressed up or down.  It's so carefree yet still stylish.
> 
> View attachment 3206278



So pretty..



PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute and creative... I'm headed to the outlet today hoping to find the larger Lexi in Elephant something else in that color.



Thanks Pcan! I'm a little behind today.  Did you get anything? I went today and there wasn't much interesting. No Barlows or any City bags at all. 



elbgrl said:


> Love it!



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> How cute is that!!



Thanks H! 



Trudysmom said:


> How cute. Great decorating!



Thanks T!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I have yet to get a nylon - I am trying desperately to find a nylon smith bag. searching on eBay but I don't like the prices so far. How do you like this one!?!?



This is a great bag. I don't carry it much, just because I gravitate more toward my leather bags. It's nice and light weight and versatile with the crossbody strap and the shorter shoulder strap. It can hold a lot or just a little and it has a nice slouch so it doesn't look too big.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't buy one; I was just trying to pick one from my "wallet drawer."      I chose a Coach wallet that matches the handles on the bag.


Wait.....A wallet drawer? And you've posted no pics of this amazing place? I can imagine a smaller version of "somebody's"  Purse Room.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!


Understandable. It is beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240


This is a great pic TB. Very creative! That Bordeaux is delicious.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait.....A wallet drawer? And you've posted no pics of this amazing place? I can imagine a smaller version of "somebody's"  Purse Room.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Understandable. It is beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


>


   Hmmmmm! I get the picture now.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240




Very cute!


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!



Beautiful!



Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3206171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my large nylon bag this week. It's a carry all [emoji7] been cold and rainy here in Kentucky



I love this bag so much I bought two other colors.  Here's  my black/black.  You inspired me to use it today.


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  TA-DA!!!    I'm in love, people!!




Absolutely gorgeous!  I saw this in the large in the burnt orange and I have to say I must have this bag.  It feels like silk.  Only thing stopping me is the price tag [emoji20].


----------



## MrsKC

Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I have a confession.  I get home from work, shower, PJ, often I'm too tired to eat. But I almost always tuck myself in while scrolling through all the new pics of lovely delights everyone posts. I'm almost always too brain dead to type out a full sentences, but I I make cavegirl grunts of appreciation at all the pretty leathers!!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240


Ivana, that is crazy cute!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> I have a confession.  I get home from work, shower, PJ, often I'm too tired to eat. But I almost always tuck myself in while scrolling through all the new pics of lovely delights everyone posts. I'm almost always too brain dead to type out a full sentences, but I I make cavegirl grunts of appreciation at all the pretty leathers!!



I totally get it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> I have a confession.  I get home from work, shower, PJ, often I'm too tired to eat. But I almost always tuck myself in while scrolling through all the new pics of lovely delights everyone posts. I'm almost always too brain dead to type out a full sentences, but I I make cavegirl grunts of appreciation at all the pretty leathers!!


I do the same! It's a night time ritual for me! Lol!
Except I comment , a lot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!


So pretty! Bag and outfit!


----------



## Julie Ann

AnotherPurse said:


> I have yet to get a nylon - I am trying desperately to find a nylon smith bag. searching on eBay but I don't like the prices so far. How do you like this one!?!?


I love this nylon bag. Apparently I hit it on the wall at work and it got a small white smudge on it, but I cleaned it off with a damp wash cloth. Everything is fine with it. Love that it's a satchel, and I can cross body her. It does have the removal section on the strap to make it a shoulder bag, which I love!! I keep the strap on as a shoulder bag, and then I flip flop wearing it both ways. This is my first nylon and i wouldn't mind having another in a different style.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!




So pretty! She needs a front row seat. [emoji2]


----------



## pjhm

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't resist. I was decorating and Lexi got in the way....[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3206240




Such creativity- gorgeous


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!


 
I can see why you paired her with that outfit, lovely!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!




Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over.* I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away .* Happy Sunday Ladies!



  I can picture it!  I was like that when I'd long for a bag I hadn't carried in a while.  It was usually buried at the back of my closet and I had bags all over the room that had been pulled out first. 

She's a beauty!  You and Ms Lockwood are looking great!  

Happy Sunday to you too KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> I love this bag so much I bought two other colors.  Here's  my black/black.  You inspired me to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206913



Thanks, Suz.   And I love your black tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I saw this in the large in the burnt orange and I have to say I must have this bag.  It feels like silk.  Only thing stopping me is the price tag [emoji20].



Thank you!   I was mooning over the burnt orange last night; I LOVE that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!



So pretty, KC!!   You are on a suede bag roll!    And I totally "get" that toys thing.


----------



## ahirau

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag so much I bought two other colors.  Here's  my black/black.  You inspired me to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206913


Love the nylon satchels, great all-day bag!  The black/black ups the level of sophistication, love it!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!


Great outfit - love the multi-textures of this bag too!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!



You look lovely!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> So pretty! She needs a front row seat. [emoji2]





hydrangeagirl said:


> I can see why you paired her with that outfit, lovely!!





Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! Bag and outfit!





AnotherPurse said:


> Gorgeous!



Dooney GFs, thanks so much!!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I can picture it!  I was like that when I'd long for a bag I hadn't carried in a while.  It was usually buried at the back of my closet and I had bags all over the room that had been pulled out first.
> 
> She's a beauty!  You and Ms Lockwood are looking great!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too KC!





MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty, KC!!   You are on a suede bag roll!    And I totally "get" that toys thing.





ahirau said:


> Great outfit - love the multi-textures of this bag too!





elbgrl said:


> You look lovely!



Thanks so much ladies, yes I think it is fair to say we all have plenty of "toys".


----------



## Julie Ann

ahirau said:


> Love the nylon satchels, great all-day bag!  The black/black ups the level of sophistication, love it!


Love that bag! At the time when I purchased this nylon bag I had a hard time deciding if I wanted black/black or the two tone


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church!  Lockwood satchel today. I have drug out so many bags the last couple of weeks they are strung all over. I am like a little girl who needs to put her toys away . Happy Sunday Ladies!


Great bag and outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag so much I bought two other colors.  Here's  my black/black.  You inspired me to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206913


Very nice bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag so much I bought two other colors.  Here's  my black/black.  You inspired me to use it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206913




I have 2 sitting in my ilovedooney cart now but I don't know if I am going to pull the trigger. I like that you love them though!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag.







AnotherPurse said:


> I have 2 sitting in my ilovedooney cart now but I don't know if I am going to pull the trigger. I like that you love them though!




Thank you both.  There are a few versions of the nylon large pocket "around".  The ones I got from ILD have a tan nylon interior and no duck emblem.   I like the ones with the pink interior and the cute duck emblem but I don't think they make them anymore.  I really like the shape of these and bought 3 (!?!) when I felt I needed exterior pockets.   I no longer feel that need LOL.  But this style is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> This is a great pic TB. Very creative! That Bordeaux is delicious.







Suzwhat said:


> Very cute!







gm2amm said:


> Ivana, that is crazy cute!!!!







BlazenHsss said:


> I have a confession.  I get home from work, shower, PJ, often I'm too tired to eat. But I almost always tuck myself in while scrolling through all the new pics of lovely delights everyone posts. I'm almost always too brain dead to type out a full sentences, but I I make cavegirl grunts of appreciation at all the pretty leathers!!




Thanks B! I sometimes do this too. [emoji3]




pjhm said:


> Such creativity- gorgeous




Thanks for all the love on Rudolph Chelsea. [emoji4]


----------



## msmiscl

BlazenHsss said:


> I have a confession. * I get home from work, shower, PJ, often I'm too tired to eat. But I almost always tuck myself in while scrolling through all the new pics of lovely delights everyone posts. I'm almost always too brain dead to type out a full sentences*, but I I make cavegirl grunts of appreciation at all the pretty leathers!!



 That sounds totally me.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


Beautiful for sure. I love my Ocean flo satchel. Such a rich and bright color.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


 
It's gorgeous Vic!
It looks really good on you! I love the outfit too!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !




She's perfect!!! Love it with your plaid shirt.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !



Gorgeous, Vic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !



She's beautiful!  And it looks like she's making the Keebler Elf smile too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


 
Looks gorgeous on you!!  I guess I thought the Keebler Elf was Pinocchio!!


----------



## Julie Ann

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you both.  There are a few versions of the nylon large pocket "around".  The ones I got from ILD have a tan nylon interior and no duck emblem.   I like the ones with the pink interior and the cute duck emblem but I don't think they make them anymore.  I really like the shape of these and bought 3 (!?!) when I felt I needed exterior pockets.   I no longer feel that need LOL.  But this style is still one of my favorites.



I sometimes wish mine had the Dooney duck on it. But I know that's me just being picky. I do like the one I have. It's the newer nylon with the tan interior, i say order one! I love Dooney has both at a great price right now.


----------



## momjules

I want one o these bags so bad. The outlets have them at 50 percent off but even at a hundred bucks, I think that's a lot for nylon. My hubby says to go buy it but I'll have to talk myself up first. They also had the tan interior. I don't think the pink is available anymore. I would like the duck too . Sooner or later I'll get one.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !


Gorgeous Vic! Looks great on you! Love it with that shirt, I'll have to steal your outfit idea and get out my plaid shirt and pair it with my Denim Flo! My Denim Flo looks so much like your Ocean. It must be such a slight difference in color. I never saw the two together IRL though.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> I want one o these bags so bad. The outlets have them at 50 percent off but even at a hundred bucks, I think that's a lot for nylon. My hubby says to go buy it but I'll have to talk myself up first. They also had the tan interior. I don't think the pink is available anymore. I would like the duck too . Sooner or later I'll get one.


Dooney nylon is like steal! It's so worth the hundred bucks! trust me. I have the nylon tote , which I use for work at a preschool everyday! I am very rough on her and she looks like new! I also have a Nylon Backpack I bring to amusement parks and class trips! I love them both! Here is my tote......with Miss Carley Olivia,(coated cotton?) another bag that takes abuse!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Dooney nylon is like steal! It's so worth the hundred bucks! trust me. I have the nylon tote , which I use for work at a preschool everyday! I am very rough on her and she looks like new! I also have a Nylon Backpack I bring to amusement parks and class trips! I love them both! Here is my tote......with Miss Carley Olivia,(coated cotton?) another bag that takes abuse!




Agreed!  Right now I am packing my black on black Davis tote for a same day business trip. No way I am cramming a Flo under the seat in front of me! They are nylon but strong like Teflon!!! LOL. Worth every cent in my opinion!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Agreed!  Right now I am packing my black on black Davis tote for a same day business trip. No way I am cramming a Flo under the seat in front of me! They are nylon but strong like Teflon!!! LOL. Worth every cent in my opinion!


 Yes Teflon! Pretty Teflon at that!


----------



## Allieandalf

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !




Love the bag and the outfit!


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> It's gorgeous Vic!
> It looks really good on you! I love the outfit too!







MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous!







PcanTannedBty said:


> She's perfect!!! Love it with your plaid shirt.







MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, Vic!







RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  And it looks like she's making the Keebler Elf smile too!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!!  I guess I thought the Keebler Elf was Pinocchio!!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous Vic! Looks great on you! Love it with that shirt, I'll have to steal your outfit idea and get out my plaid shirt and pair it with my Denim Flo! My Denim Flo looks so much like your Ocean. It must be such a slight difference in color. I never saw the two together IRL though.







Allieandalf said:


> Love the bag and the outfit!




Thanks everyone !!we finally got a j.crew store where I live , and feel proud to finally have a plaid shirt from there , lol ! As corny as it sounds  I've always heard about how great their clothes are so I had to try it out myself . !

I haven't tried denim and ocean together actually , but it seems like denim has come back in season cause when I went to Macy's the other day they had quite a few new denim florentine bags out on display ! I may take my ocean next time and compare the two !


----------



## MelissaPurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !




I love and gorgeous styling[emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous, KC!   Have fun shopping.   

I'm having lunch with my BFF today and carrying my City Barlow.  Since I posted her pic a few pages back I won't bother posting her again.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, KC!   Have fun shopping.
> 
> I'm having lunch with my BFF today and carrying my City Barlow.  Since I posted her pic a few pages back I won't bother posting her again.



Have fun MB, I need to call Dooney find out where my city croco even is....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).



Mornin' KC! I love the bag and the purple sweater/shawl/poncho!  Have fun!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, KC!   Have fun shopping.
> 
> I'm having lunch with my BFF today and carrying my City Barlow.  Since I posted her pic a few pages back I won't bother posting her again.



Mornin' Sarah!

I never get tired of seeing your beautiful City Barlow!  Enjoy lunch with your BFF!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).


Very nice! Have a great day.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, KC!   Have fun shopping.
> 
> I'm having lunch with my BFF today and carrying my City Barlow.  Since I posted her pic a few pages back I won't bother posting her again.


Have a nice lunch!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Dooney nylon is like steal! It's so worth the hundred bucks! trust me. I have the nylon tote , which I use for work at a preschool everyday! I am very rough on her and she looks like new! I also have a Nylon Backpack I bring to amusement parks and class trips! I love them both! Here is my tote......with Miss Carley Olivia,(coated cotton?) another bag that takes abuse!


Those bags are both lovely and look so pretty together also.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3209093
> View attachment 3209095
> 
> 
> Wearing small flo in ocean today for the first time !! I am in love with this color . I feel like it is so much better in person !




It's gorgeous  and so happy! I love it on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).




I love it! I just ordered the Seville Callie in olive. It looks just like this one. I used to have the dellien version but sold it and regretted it. It's coming Turesday in slow boat from ilovedooney. I hope you enjoyed shopping!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! I just ordered the Seville Callie in olive. It looks just like this one. I used to have the dellien version but sold it and regretted it. It's coming Turesday in slow boat from ilovedooney. I hope you enjoyed shopping!



Oh the Olive will be gorgeous!  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).



Looks nice and comfy, hope you had a great day shopping!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP*:  the Florentine denim and ocean colors are very close.  Next to each other,  the denim has a drop more green than the ocean,  but both are virtually the same color.  One of the difficulties in comparing the denim and ocean colors is that the ocean blue color is not always consistent across different Florentine handbags....even in the same style.   Sometimes the ocean is brighter, sometimes softer in color.   And differences between 2 bags, either both ocean or one ocean and one denim are easier to see in natural light and much harder to see in indoor lighting,  especially florescent lighting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! I just ordered the Seville Callie in olive. It looks just like this one. I used to have the dellien version but sold it and regretted it. It's coming Turesday in slow boat from ilovedooney. I hope you enjoyed shopping!



   WOOT!   I'm glad you decided to go for Callie...and I LOVE the olive color.   I ordered an Alto from ILD on the 6th, so sent them an email this morning for tracking info.   This is the response I got a few minutes ago...   

_*Thank you for your order with us. We will send this order out as soon as possible and email you the tracking number.

Sincerely,
The ILoveDooney.com Team*_

Seriously??   Three days later and hasn't even shipped.  Plus, my credit card was CHARGED on the 6th.  Not a hold...a charge.   Grrrrrrr.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.


Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.



Gorgeous saff zip zip!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.



Whoa!   That's quite a tassel you have there.      Love the color of that bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.   








Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.


Ms Barlow looks like she had a good time and I hope you did too!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   That's quite a tassel you have there.      Love the color of that bag.


Yeah I know, right? It is in test drive mode until I find one I like better. I asked for a Brahmin one for Christmas in ink. We'll see if that materializes but the search continues. Also thought about using the zipper pull tassel from my Denim Clayton (a la HG). Hmmm......must dig that out soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ms Barlow looks like she had a good time and I hope you did too!!



Anytime Mexican food is involved, I have a great time.      (And wasn't I being furtive taking purse pics in a crowded restaurant...OMG.  HAHA   I felt like a goof when the waiter walked up.  )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Have fun MB, I need to call Dooney find out where my city croco even is....


+1...still waiting over her too!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1...still waiting over her too!


i

Well I called and Dooney CS, said they hope to ship her by mid January--seriously.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.


Great photo. Pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.


Very pretty! The tassel adds to it also.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.




She's gorgeous!
Are you taking lessons from SIU Mom? Taking pics next to food! My 2 weaknesses!





MiaBorsa said:


> Anytime Mexican food is involved, I have a great time.      (And wasn't I being furtive taking purse pics in a crowded restaurant...OMG.  HAHA   I felt like a goof when the waiter walked up.  )




I love Mexican food, but Mexican restaurants are dangerous with those chips and salsa, especially when the salsa is good! I can't stop!


I've felt that way when I'm taking pics of the bag outside the house and any of my neighbors walks by.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied. *  Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.



YAY!  I love seeing pics of your Barlow bag Sarah!  She's so beautiful!



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> Are you taking lessons from SIU Mom? Taking pics next to food! My 2 weaknesses!
> 
> I love Mexican food, but *Mexican restaurants are dangerous with those chips and salsa, *especially when the salsa is good! I can't stop!






Same with me MB!  Chips and salsa are my weakness too. The people at my table usually have to take them away from me because I forget to look at the menu and every time the waitperson stops by to see if we're ready to order I say "we" need more time!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).


Nice bag! Love the zipper pockets on those!


YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.



Beautiful color! And wow, what a tassel! So pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age! 
Mini Denim Flo .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.


Are you trying to torture me?, still no bag 
She's gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.



Hi YD!

Looking at zip zip pictures is like crack for me!   I could look at pictures all day!  (Confession time: I'm actually watching the saffiano zip zip presentation on the DVR as I type this! It's from the TSV day with Sue and Jayne! )  I love all the colors!

Yours is beautiful in Denim! And I love the CC tassel!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> i
> 
> Well I called and Dooney CS, said they hope to ship her by mid January--seriously.


Yours was back ordered ? That's still a crazy long wait! Mine wasn't on back order , and it's still not here! It will be 2 weeks on Friday! I emailed them yesterday, no word yet.


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> Mini Denim Flo .



You and your bag are looking great .


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yours was back ordered ? That's still a crazy long wait! Mine wasn't on back order , and it's still not here! It will be 2 weeks on Friday! I emailed them yesterday, no word yet.



Well mine was a "preorder".....but I had no idea that meant two months!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> You and your bag are looking great .


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Well mine was a "preorder".....but I had no idea that meant two months!


Yes, that's a long time! Dooney should have stated an estimated time frame! I'm really disappointed in their service.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! *Wish I was her age! *
> Mini Denim Flo .



  I'd settle for being your size! 

 Looking good with your beautiful Denim Flo!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh the Olive will be gorgeous!  I can't wait to see it.




Thanks KC! I had such a hard time deciding between the olive and natural. I love both. 



MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!   I'm glad you decided to go for Callie...and I LOVE the olive color.   I ordered an Alto from ILD on the 6th, so sent them an email this morning for tracking info.   This is the response I got a few minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Thank you for your order with us. We will send this order out as soon as possible and email you the tracking number.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The ILoveDooney.com Team*_
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??   Three days later and hasn't even shipped.  Plus, my credit card was CHARGED on the 6th.  Not a hold...a charge.   Grrrrrrr.




Thanks Sarah! I can't wait to get it. I have to say, it took them a long time to ship mine too. It was in stock and they charged my PayPal account right away and finally shipped it yesterday. I want to say I ordered it sometime in the weekend. The hard part is knowing that it's coming fed ex dumb post so it's going to take forever. I hope yours comes quick.  I can't wait to see it! I was checking out the altos. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.




Beautiful! I love all of these beautiful blue bags that everyone is wearing this season. [emoji170]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I'd settle for being your size!
> 
> Looking good with your beautiful Denim Flo!


Thanks RN! You are too kind!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks KC! I had such a hard time deciding between the olive and natural. I love both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I can't wait to get it. I have to say, it took them a long time to ship mine too. It was in stock and they charged my PayPal account right away and finally shipped it yesterday. I want to say I ordered it sometime in the weekend. The hard part is knowing that it's coming fed ex dumb post so it's going to take forever. I hope yours comes quick.  I can't wait to see it! I was checking out the altos. [emoji16]


Can't wait to see your Callie!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.




Whoa! I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes on my kindle either! That's a great shot. The color is really pretty, just like a coffee with lots of cream. [emoji4] Yummy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Anytime Mexican food is involved, I have a great time.      (And wasn't I being furtive taking purse pics in a crowded restaurant...OMG.  HAHA   I felt like a goof when the waiter walked up.  )




Oh gosh I hate when that happens! [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Can't wait to see your Callie!




Thanks TMP!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> 
> Mini Denim Flo .




What are you talking about?! You look amazing! I love the outfit and the bag. You look great! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> What are you talking about?! You look amazing! I love the outfit and the bag. You look great! [emoji4]


Thank you TB! No wonder I love going on this Forum, it's good for my Ego! 
Everyone is so kind!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> Mini Denim Flo .


Don't we just love our Denim Flo's? I know it's a mini but it doesn't look mini. BTW, I love your cabinets.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Can't really post my bag because I am cheating on Peter with Brahmin, but here is my large credit card wallet in natural......


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Don't we just love our Denim Flo's? I know it's a mini but it doesn't look mini. BTW, I love your cabinets.


Yes, I love my Denim Flo! She is a bit smaller than my Small Moss Flo, but not much ! I'll have to do a comparison pic! I tend to carry more medium to small bags anyway! Thanks on the cabinet compliment ! Just had my kitchen redone a little over a year ago and it was so hard to choose everything !


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't really post my bag because I am cheating on Peter with Brahmin, but here is my large credit card wallet in natural......




Very nice! Look at that patina. [emoji7]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! Look at that patina. [emoji7]



Thanks TB.   I've had her for several years


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't really post my bag because I am cheating on Peter with Brahmin, but here is my large credit card wallet in natural......


So pretty! I won't tell Peter!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I won't tell Peter!



SHHHHH......Thank you for keeping my secret


----------



## Julie Ann

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> Looking at zip zip pictures is like crack for me!   I could look at pictures all day!  (Confession time: I'm actually watching the saffiano zip zip presentation on the DVR as I type this! It's from the TSV day with Sue and Jayne! )  I love all the colors!
> 
> Yours is beautiful in Denim! And I love the CC tassel!



I do that all the time! I have two zip zips and I know I can't afford to buy another right now, but I just love to see the colors they come in. Gorgeous bag!! My fave by Dooney &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> i
> 
> Well I called and Dooney CS, said they hope to ship her by mid January--seriously.



ullhair:   Ridiculous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Great photo. Pretty bag!



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> Are you taking lessons from SIU Mom? Taking pics next to food! My 2 weaknesses!
> 
> I love Mexican food, but Mexican restaurants are dangerous with those chips and salsa, especially when the salsa is good! I can't stop!
> 
> I've felt that way when I'm taking pics of the bag outside the house and any of my neighbors walks by.



   Mexican is my absolute favorite.   YUM.   

I was all hunched over my phone, trying not to be obviously weird.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Julie Ann said:


> I do that all the time! I have two zip zips and I know I can't afford to buy another right now, but I just love to see the colors they come in. Gorgeous bag!! My fave by Dooney &#128522;



Hi JA!

Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone! I love this group!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!  I love seeing pics of your Barlow bag Sarah!  She's so beautiful!
> 
> Same with me MB!  Chips and salsa are my weakness too. The people at my table usually have to take them away from me because I forget to look at the menu and every time the waitperson stops by to see if we're ready to order I say "we" need more time!



Thanks, girl.  I am really loving Barlow.   (And Mexican food is my kryptonite.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> Mini Denim Flo .



You are rockin' that bag, girl!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  I am really loving Barlow.  * (And Mexican food is my kryptonite.  *)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Are you trying to torture me?, still no bag
> She's gorgeous!



She is worth the wait, girl.   I can't wait for you to get yours!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.


 
She's as smooth as silk....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> She is worth the wait, girl.   I can't wait for you to get yours!!


I'm thinking positive! She WILL be here no later than Friday!!!!! Send out some Positive Purse Mojo for me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks KC! I had such a hard time deciding between the olive and natural. I love both.
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I can't wait to get it. I have to say, it took them a long time to ship mine too. It was in stock and they charged my PayPal account right away and finally shipped it yesterday. I want to say I ordered it sometime in the weekend. The hard part is knowing that it's coming fed ex dumb post so it's going to take forever. I hope yours comes quick.  I can't wait to see it! I was checking out the altos. [emoji16]



I'm sure it will also be a dumb post shipment...if they ever decide to send it.  Tick, tock.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Whoa! I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes on my kindle either! That's a great shot. The color is really pretty, just like a coffee with lots of cream. [emoji4] Yummy!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh I hate when that happens! [emoji15]



LOL.   I was cringing.  Ugh.    Some people take "selfies."   I take "pursies."


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> Are you taking lessons from SIU Mom? Taking pics next to food! My 2 weaknesses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mexican food, but Mexican restaurants are dangerous with those chips and salsa, especially when the salsa is good! I can't stop!
> 
> 
> I've felt that way when I'm taking pics of the bag outside the house and any of my neighbors walks by.


Salsa is a Fat free food you know! It's the chips that get us all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't really post my bag because I am cheating on Peter with Brahmin, but here is my large credit card wallet in natural......



Beautiful, GG!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Just in case there are two girls with plaid shirts, brown hair and blue Florentine satchels, I love them all, I'm a bit confused as to who's who, sorry, I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I was cringing.  Ugh.    Some people take "selfies."   I take "pursies."


Me too! I need a pursie-stick soon! My arm isn't long enough!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I was cringing.  Ugh.    Some people take "selfies."   I take "pursies."



What color did you say your Barlow is?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> You are rockin' that bag, girl!!


Thank You!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> What color did you say your Barlow is?



It's the desert color, GG.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Just in case there are two girls with plaid shirts, brown hair and blue Florentine satchels, I love them all, I'm a bit confused as to who's who, sorry, I don't want to leave anyone out.


Thanks! Lol! I am the second pic! (The more mature version! )
 I saw Vic's pic and had to try and duplicate!


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't really post my bag because I am cheating on Peter with Brahmin, but here is my large credit card wallet in natural......


Very nice GG! Glad to hear that it has stood the test of time.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! Lol! I am the second pic! (The more mature version! )
> I saw Vic's pic and had to try and duplicate!


 

OK, I can see now, but can't see that you are older!!  Thanks, I'm all straightened out!for now.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice GG! Glad to hear that it has stood the test of time.



That she has


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, GG!



Thanks Sarah


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I said I wasn't posting another pic, but I lied.   Barlow and I got to the restaurant before my friend, so instead of reading my Kindle I took her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it kept me out of the chip basket.




Beautiful!  I have the burnt orange coming.  Can't wait!


----------



## Allieandalf

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> 
> Mini Denim Flo .




My kind of clothes!  Perfect color bag to wear with jeans.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful!  I have the burnt orange coming.  Can't wait!



Oooh, I love that burnt orange!!   YAY.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Same with me MB!  Chips and salsa are my weakness too. The people at my table usually have to take them away from me because I forget to look at the menu and every time the waitperson stops by to see if we're ready to order I say "we" need more time!




DH always have to stop me and my son from eating too many chips! We love them!


You need to do what I do, pretty much by the time we get there I know what I want, so I just take a quick peek at the menu, see if my choice is still there and if it is, then I go back to the chips


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> Mini Denim Flo .


 
Love it!
You look awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Mexican is my absolute favorite.   YUM.
> 
> I was all hunched over my phone, trying not to be obviously weird.




Do you have a favorite?
Mine is enchiladas (with cheese filling)


, that's so funny! That's the way I feel when I try to take those spy pics of Dooneys on the wild.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Salsa is a Fat free food you know! It's the chips that get us all!




Yeah, it's that last chip! That's the one that gets us in trouble


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> A little Christmas shopping with grey Dillon sac (or something like that ).


Pretty bag, love it in the dark grey!  You look great!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.


This bag is so cute and looks FAB in the blue!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thatsmypurse said:


> My look was inspired by VicMaries look she had yesterday! Wish I was her age!
> 
> Mini Denim Flo .






I love the look !! Twins !
I have been wanting a fluffy ball just like that one !! Can I ask where you got it so we can be even more like twins ? Lol . 
You are very sweet . I am definitely embracing 29 !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Do you have a favorite?
> Mine is enchiladas (with cheese filling)
> 
> 
> , that's so funny! That's the way I feel when I try to take those spy pics of Dooneys on the wild.



I love it all, but I guess fajitas and guacamole are my favorites.  

I am not a good at spy pics.  Seems like I always have my finger over the camera lens or something ditzy.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I love it all, but I guess fajitas and guacamole are my favorites.
> 
> I am not a good at spy pics.  Seems like I always have my finger over the camera lens or something ditzy.




Guacamole, yum!


I know what you mean, I always feel like it's too obvious that I'm taking their pics so they always end up being not good pics.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ahhh 29.... That's what my friends and I say our age is  whenever we have another Bday! My bday is in Jan. and I'm gonna have to embrace 47   I got my Pom on amazon for like 3 or 4 dollars! Lol! The only thing is I didn't realize it was coming from China and it took like a month in a half to get it! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks MB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

No , it's the first one that gets me, because I can NEVER have just one chip!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

The post above was meant 4 u MB


----------



## reginatina

YankeeDooney said:


> I've been carrying this Denim Saffiano Zip Zip for a few days now. So easy to go shopping with these. The navy tassel is from Charming Charlie's. It's faux leather but it still works.






Very pretty, love that tassel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> I love the look !! Twins !
> I have been wanting a fluffy ball just like that one !! Can I ask where you got it so we can be even more like twins ? Lol .
> You are very sweet . I am definitely embracing 29 !





Thatsmypurse said:


> Ahhh 29.... That's what my friends and I say our age is  whenever we have another Bday! My bday is in Jan. and I'm gonna have to embrace 47   I got my Pom on amazon for like 3 or 4 dollars! Lol! The only thing is I didn't realize it was coming from China and it took like a month in a half to get it! Lol



The quote above was meant for you VicMarie! I usually don't respond with my cell phone and must have done something wrong !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> You look awesome!


Thanks MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful!  I have the burnt orange coming.  Can't wait!



I can't wait to see that color! I really like it. I played it safe with the natural, but I think I would love the burnt orange someday.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I was cringing.  Ugh.    Some people take "selfies."   I take "pursies."



You should see my camera roll on my phone.  All it is is pictures of my bags and mod shots. I do have two sons.... lol. :shame:


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see that color! I really like it. I played it safe with the natural, but I think I would love the burnt orange someday.




The burnt orange is beautiful.  I saw it in Dillard's last weekend and fell in love but it wasn't on sale and I wasn't willing to pay full price.  I found it on sale at Belk.com and ordered it.  I'll post pics when it arrives but I don't expect that it'll be here before Christmas since it shipped via smart post.  Sometimes I think it's probably worth it to pay the extra shipping charge  just to get it in a timely manner.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211815


So pretty! You and Miss Buckley have fun!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! You and Miss Buckley have fun!




I have definitely fallen in love with the Buckley style. Now I want the Marine[emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211815




Sooo pretty! Love your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I have definitely fallen in love with the Buckley style. Now I want the Marine[emoji4]




I've fallen in love with them too... Aren't they sexy? Marine on the way to me! Wish I could get my hands on an Ivy or Sage.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've fallen in love with them too... Are they sexy? Marine on the way to me! Wish I could get my hands on an Ivy or Sage.




Thank you! Uggh can't wait to see you post the Marine. I'm on the borderline. Your post will prob send me over the edge.&#9785;


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211815



Hi MP!

I hope you and Miss Buckley had a fun night out!  I love your bag!  And I love your Mod Shots in another thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.



Hi Sarah!

Now that's the kind of rain I wouldn't mind at all!   Your Buckley is beautiful and I love Tesutta with her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Now that's the kind of rain I wouldn't mind at all!   Your Buckley is beautiful and I love Tesutta with her!



Hey girl!   QVC's clearance price on the Buckleys is causing a minor flurry on TPF.    I had to drag mine out of the closet to keep from buying another one!    I'm enjoying everyone's reveals, though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.




Just stunning! Great photo


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211815



How did I miss this???   I hope you and Buckley had a great time!   You both look fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just stunning! Great photo


Thanks, girlie!   I was just admiring yours in the "what's in your Dooney" thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   QVC's clearance price on the Buckleys is causing a minor flurry on TPF.    I had to drag mine out of the closet to keep from buying another one!    I'm enjoying everyone's reveals, though.



We are fighting a lot of temptation out there this time of year!  That's why JJ's joke is so funny! I think I have an item hanging in a cart in almost every site I've been on recently!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.


Lovely Buckley and wallet!


----------



## Trudysmom

I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely Buckley and wallet!



Thanks, TM.   You need to bust out one of your Buckleys with all the new Buckley purchases showing up around here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.



Pretty bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.



Gorgeous!  I forgot you had one of those !


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TM.   You need to bust out one of your Buckleys with all the new Buckley purchases showing up around here!


I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!


----------



## elbgrl

Well it's 75 degrees out, but I couldn't stand it any longer, I packed up my purple suede drawstring.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.





Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.





Trudysmom said:


> I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!



Absolutely gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous!  I forgot you had one of those !



Thanks, KC.  I forget what I have, too.      Time for a closet inventory!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!



Pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Well it's 75 degrees out, but I couldn't stand it any longer, I packed up my purple suede drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 3212272


That drawstring is beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Well it's 75 degrees out, but I couldn't stand it any longer, I packed up my purple suede drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 3212272



OMG...   I am in love with that DS.   I'm hoping the olive will still be available on Day 13 recap!!   Just beautiful, Rosie.   (Joy just got a blue one this week and it is TDF gorgeous.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bags ladies!



Thanks, Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> That drawstring is beautiful!





MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...   I am in love with that DS.   I'm hoping the olive will still be available on Day 13 recap!!   Just beautiful, Rosie.   (Joy just got a blue one this week and it is TDF gorgeous.)



Thanks ya'll!  I hope she doesn't look too dopey with my black capris!  I want another, maybe in the brick.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!




Lovely... Love that color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks ya'll!  I hope she doesn't look too dopey with my black capris!  I want another, maybe in the brick.



   We are running our a/c this week.      You should have seen me trying on my new black GoWalks suede booties with white capris.   I was stylin'!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> We are running our a/c this week.      You should have seen me trying on my new black GoWalks suede booties with white capris.   I was stylin'!!



Yep I know what you mean!  I am wearing my black birks and capris with a purple cotton short sleeve sweater with a suede purse.  Such is the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Taking my new Chestnut Buckley out in the town tonight.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211815





MelissaPurse said:


> I have definitely fallen in love with the Buckley style. Now I want the Marine[emoji4]



I bet you look awesome! Cute outfit teaser! That Buckley is so gorgeous.  I hope you had a good time!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.



That's such a gorgeously rich color combination, chestnut with tmoro.  The wallet is perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We are fighting a lot of temptation out there this time of year!  That's why JJ's joke is so funny! I think I have an item hanging in a cart in almost every site I've been on recently!



Tell me about it.  My QVC account is a mess.  I have ordered and cancelled so many Dooney orders in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.



Beautiful bag and it looks great with what you paired it with.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!



T, you have been telling us for so long how great of a bag this is.  I for one am finally catching on!   Thanks!  Yours in raspberry is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Well it's 75 degrees out, but I couldn't stand it any longer, I packed up my purple suede drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 3212272



So pretty! I don't think the temperature matters with that bag.  It's such a nice pop of cheerful color! It's in the 50's here which is unseasonably warm.  I wish the rain and fog would go away though.  With all of these gorgeous Buckleys showing up I really want to carry some of my flo bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> T, you have been telling us for so long how great of a bag this is.  I for one am finally catching on!   Thanks!  Yours in raspberry is gorgeous!


I'm glad to see more Buckley bags in the group. It is a great looking bag.  

I hope more florentine colors will be available.


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and Miss Buckley had a fun night out!  I love your bag!  And I love your Mod Shots in another thread!




Thanks RN & MB! I sure did and enjoyed one of the best blue cheese stuffed burger ever with a cold woodchuck Amber hard cider and I was in heaven.  Stopped by the grocery store and got some gelato by Talenti and I was so perfect last night [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> It's raining chestnut Buckleys!!!    I paired mine with my Tesutta wallet today.


Gorgeous ! Looks great with that wallet!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.





Trudysmom said:


> I use them quite a bit. Raspberry is amazing and I love my Nubuck green so much. I use the white too. Great bag! I love the design and that it is a satchel!


Great pursesT! Love the colors of both! So nice for the holiday season too!


elbgrl said:


> Well it's 75 degrees out, but I couldn't stand it any longer, I packed up my purple suede drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 3212272



Beautiful color and bag! Never to hot for a pretty Dooney!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Tell me about it.  My QVC account is a mess.  I have ordered and cancelled so many Dooney orders in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Tell me about it.  My QVC account is a mess.  I have ordered and cancelled so many Dooney orders in the last couple of weeks!



Click on the "don't include cancelled orders."   That makes it look better.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I don't think the temperature matters with that bag.  It's such a nice pop of cheerful color! It's in the 50's here which is unseasonably warm.  I wish the rain and fog would go away though.  With all of these gorgeous Buckleys showing up I really want to carry some of my flo bags.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Great pursesT! Love the colors of both! So nice for the holiday season too!
> 
> 
> Beautiful color and bag! Never to hot for a pretty Dooney!



Thanks!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Sage Flo Domed Satchel yesterday.




Perfect! Love the shirt against this color. Wonderful choice today!


----------



## Katiesmama

I've been carrying my Black Patent Holiday Satchel all week.   Love it and I've gotten so many compliments on it.  Every day, at least one person remarks on how pretty it is.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Katiesmama said:


> I've been carrying my Black Patent Holiday Satchel all week.   Love it and I've gotten so many compliments on it.  Every day, at least one person remarks on how pretty it is.


Nice! Would love to see a pic ,


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Click on the "don't include cancelled orders."   That makes it look better.




Haha, good trick!


----------



## Twoboyz

Katiesmama said:


> I've been carrying my Black Patent Holiday Satchel all week.   Love it and I've gotten so many compliments on it.  Every day, at least one person remarks on how pretty it is.




Isn't it the best feeling when you get compliments? I'm so glad you're enjoying that beautiful bag. [emoji3]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> Tell me about it.  My QVC account is a mess.  I have ordered and cancelled so many Dooney orders in the last couple of weeks!



I gave in and ordered on QVC the Dooney and Bourke sutton cross body. I've been wanting this cross body in my collection. And I just love the DBs all over it ) but I may cancel it.... Ugh... I have no willpower anymore LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883



Mornin' AP!

When you look good, colors don't matter!   I love Lexi and your OOTD!

Have fund with the kids and Santa!:santawave:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Julie Ann said:


> I gave in and ordered on QVC the Dooney and Bourke sutton cross body. I've been wanting this cross body in my collection. And I just love the DBs all over it ) *but I may cancel it.... Ugh... I have no willpower anymore LOL!*



Hi JA!

  We can all relate! I'm watching the Sutton CBB presentation now on the DVR (with Ashley and Amy).  It's a very good looking bag and it looks like a good size to hold your essentials.  I hope she's a keeper......if you don't cancel your order.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883




You look really cute AP! I love your boots too. The bag looks great with them. Have fun visiting Santa. [emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883


You look great! Love your bag, boots and the whole outfit!  Have fun!:santawave:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I gave in and ordered on QVC the Dooney and Bourke sutton cross body. I've been wanting this cross body in my collection. And I just love the DBs all over it ) but I may cancel it.... Ugh... I have no willpower anymore LOL!


That's a really cute bag! I don't have a siggy bag....yet!  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I gave in and ordered on QVC the Dooney and Bourke sutton cross body. I've been wanting this cross body in my collection. And I just love the DBs all over it ) but I may cancel it.... Ugh... I have no willpower anymore LOL!




Dooney has a way of doing this to us. [emoji57] Its a great choice. I hope you love it. It's a great size and very versatile with the two ways to carry it. I was tempted by the zip zip in this bag.


----------



## Julie Ann

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi JA!
> 
> We can all relate! I'm watching the Sutton CBB presentation now on the DVR (with Ashley and Amy).  It's a very good looking bag and it looks like a good size to hold your essentials.  I hope she's a keeper......if you don't cancel your order.



I did the same thing. I'm watching it on DVR ) I just love that sutton collection. I don't think I'll be  cancelling it. I've rewinded and watched the sutton CBB presentation about 3 times already. I'm completely obsessed.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I did the same thing. I'm watching it on DVR ) I just love that sutton collection. I don't think I'll be  cancelling it. I've rewinded and watched the sutton CBB presentation about 3 times already. I'm completely obsessed.




I keep rewinding the Sophie and the Toledo dome satchel presentations. I'm watching it now. You are not alone. [emoji4]


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> I keep rewinding the Sophie and the Toledo dome satchel presentations. I'm watching it now. You are not alone. [emoji4]



I love watching the presentations on the bags I already have. It's like I might miss them talking about something I didn't know.... LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883




Love love love... You look cute! Is that Saffiano or pebbled.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I keep rewinding the Sophie and the Toledo dome satchel presentations. I'm watching it now. You are not alone. [emoji4]




TB... U keep me laughing!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I keep rewinding the Sophie and the Toledo dome satchel presentations. I'm watching it now. You are not alone. [emoji4]



I'm bad myself. I watch on youtube and QVC app. Play...pause....play.....pause again.....screenshot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Julie Ann said:


> I did the same thing. I'm watching it on DVR ) I just love that sutton collection. I don't think I'll be  cancelling it.* I've rewinded and watched the sutton CBB presentation about 3 times already. I'm completely obsessed.*



  No, you're not cancelling!


----------



## Julie Ann

RuedeNesle said:


> No, you're not cancelling!



Your so right &#128522; I'm just in love with it


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883



Love that Lexi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!
> 
> View attachment 3213025



What fun!  And the wristlet is about as large a wallet as you can take in the stadium, right? (Unless it's a clear bag?)  I took my Dooney CBB to a Raiders game last year and I had to take it back to the car.  I read the rules but I missed the part about the bag being clear! 

Have fun! Go Jaguars!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love love... You look cute! Is that Saffiano or pebbled.




Hey PTB - it's not saffiano - the tag is PB379 AR - color Amber - which is (PB) pebble grain but when I search for it I can only find the true pebble that the Lexingtons are found in. I am miffed by this bag so maybe someone can help?!? I bought it off of eBay NWT. It reminds me of the Claremont collection leather a bit. Just loved the color so I snagged it. I took a close up shot below...


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> What fun!  And the wristlet is about as large a wallet as you can take in the stadium, right? (Unless it's a clear bag?)  I took my Dooney CBB to a Raiders game last year and I had to take it back to the car.  I read the rules but I missed the part about the bag being clear!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun! Go Jaguars!




Who knew the lunch totes would come in handy! LOL. The car is usually not close - a cardio building mistake [emoji148]


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Sporting the Amber Lexington to go meet Santa! I guess I am not abiding by Xmas colors but my kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212883



Love the bag and boots. You look great !


----------



## MrsKC

First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> *Who knew the lunch totes would come in handy! LOL.* The car is usually not close - a cardio building mistake [emoji148]



I know!  I was so mad because I look for any reason to buy a bag.  If I had read the restrictions properly I would have been at the outlet buying a couple of lunch totes for my daughter and me!   Fortunately we weren't parked too far away. (Except when I got back the line to get in the stadium was twice as long!)  You could check your bag, which I knew would have a very long line at the end of the game.  So I walked back to the car with my bag and my daughter's bag, which I told her was the right size too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .



Hi KC!

She _IS_ gorgeous! 

I hope you're having a great Sunday too!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Hey PTB - it's not saffiano - the tag is PB379 AR - color Amber - which is (PB) pebble grain but when I search for it I can only find the true pebble that the Lexingtons are found in. I am miffed by this bag so maybe someone can help?!? I bought it off of eBay NWT. It reminds me of the Claremont collection leather a bit. Just loved the color so I snagged it. I took a close up shot below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213082


I really think this bag was on ILD and called a pebbled leather Lexington, they had the same leather in a satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> She _IS_ gorgeous!
> 
> I hope you're having a great Sunday too!


Thanks RN, it is good to see you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN,* it is good to see you:*).



And you as well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I really think this bag was on ILD and called a pebbled leather Lexington, they had the same leather in a satchel.



Is it the embossed pebbled?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!
> 
> View attachment 3213025



So cute!   Enjoy the game.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .



LOVE!!      That bag is one of my all-time favorites; she's perfect.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Is it the embossed pebbled?



You know, I think so.....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!      That bag is one of my all-time favorites; she's perfect.



Thank you!  I know you love yours as well! !


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!
> 
> View attachment 3213025



Cute as can be!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .



She is gorgeous!!  Great color to go with anything!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> She is gorgeous!!  Great color to go with anything!



Thank you HG!! Hope you are enjoying your Sunday .


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Celedon to lunch today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.




Oh my... That photo is sooo clear, like glass. It seems like I can reach out and touch you. 

Love this look


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!
> 
> View attachment 3213025



I have always loved that style and the colors have just always been vibrant and happy!


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.



Pretty and polished! Looks so good with your outfit.


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.





MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .



Desert is one of my favorite Dooney colors along with British Tan. Looks so good, a satchel is always right and never goes out of style.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.



Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .



Beautiful bag and great look!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.


So pretty! Great pic! I need to do a "tree" shot, now that I finally finished  decorating mine!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.



Perfect!!


----------



## MaryBel

Beautiful bags and pics ladies!

Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.



So pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.



I love that design! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So pretty MB! I love plaid.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.


Very pretty and nice for the holiday season.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I love that design! !


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty MB! I love plaid.




Thank you GFs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.



Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!




Thanks GF!


----------



## panther35

side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!


----------



## Trudysmom

panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!


That is a really nice bag.


----------



## Spaulovkin

Here's my gorgeous sky zip zip, made me sooooo happy 
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12469&pictureid=117314


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.


She's a beauty - oldie but goodie!  Love the wool tartan!


----------



## ahirau

panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!


very pretty bag, looks like she holds a lot - good for shopping!


----------



## ahirau

Spaulovkin said:


> Here's my gorgeous sky zip zip, made me sooooo happy
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12469&pictureid=117314


Beautiful pop of color for these dreary days - gorgeous zip-zip!


----------



## Spaulovkin

ahirau said:


> very pretty bag, looks like she holds a lot - good for shopping!


Yes and she's very light! Amazing bag to carry on the crook of the arm or by top handles


----------



## AnotherPurse

panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!




This is such a cute hobo.  Loving the navy!


----------



## MrsKC

Vlad said:


> Let me check it out...



Enjoy her!


----------



## Suzwhat

Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .


I think the color Desert is my new favorite! I have a zip zip in that color on pre-order on the Dooney site. Reduced price. Part of their 12 Days of Christmas.
Love your hobo!!!


----------



## gm2amm

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579


Gorgeous! Simply a gorgeous bag in that color!!


----------



## gm2amm

Spaulovkin said:


> Here's my gorgeous sky zip zip, made me sooooo happy
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12469&pictureid=117314


I love it! I ordered this very bag from Dooney a few days ago and just got my email notification that she's shipped. Can't wait...I've never had a bright handbag but this one in that color Sky just screamed out at me so I had to have one!  And, got her at a reduced price, too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.



Erika looks light weight.  She's pretty! 



panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!



I can see why you love her, she's a beauty!  Congrats!



Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579



I know I'm going to own a Chelsea one day! Every time I see a pic of one I can see myself carrying her.  Yours is beautiful!


----------



## gm2amm

panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!


Beautiful! I was looking at that on the Dooney site last night. It looks like it would hug the body well.
Enjoy!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.



Oh, how pretty in the green watch plaid...when I was in elementary school, I used to have a skirt with that plaid...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579




Beautiful, just love the olive!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579



Love the olive!


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I think the color Desert is my new favorite! I have a zip zip in that color on pre-order on the Dooney site. Reduced price. Part of their 12 Days of Christmas.
> Love your hobo!!!



Congrats on your new zip zip! Yes, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today. 
I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today.
> I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
> I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .




Hi KC! 

 I forgot she has an outside zipper pocket!  She's a perfect (medium?) tote!  And she's beautiful!  

I'm happy your first 12 DOD shopping experience was a success!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  I like your new Richmond style handbag.  I think the details are a little more upscale than the small Lexington I have.  I'll have to check out the dimensions of the Richmond.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> I forgot she has an outside zipper pocket!  She's a perfect (medium?) tote!  And she's beautiful!
> 
> I'm happy your first 12 DOD shopping experience was a success!



Thanks RN, I remember you commented on the back zip when I ordered it. Very nice to slip your phone in !


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  I like your new Richmond style handbag.  I think the details are a little more upscale than the small Lexington I have.  I'll have to check out the dimensions of the Richmond.  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks LJ, the details were what made me choose her. Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN, I remember you commented on the back zip when I ordered it. Very nice to slip your phone in !



I started using the outside pocket on my croco zip zip to hold loose bills and change  (I've come a long way from my anal Banker ways. ) I try not to pull out my wallet if I don't have to, especially when I'm walking around SF on my weekends there. That way my wallet is out of my bag as little as possible.  I'm throwing cash in the center zip compartment of my zebra tote, but an outside pocket would be better.

And I forgot to thank you for the pic of the inside of your bag. I love seeing what our bags can really hold! Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I started using the outside pocket on my croco zip zip to hold loose bills and change  (I've come a long way from my anal Banker ways. ) I try not to pull out my wallet if I don't have to, especially when I'm walking around SF on my weekends there. That way my wallet is out of my bag as little as possible.  I'm throwing cash in the center zip compartment of my zebra tote, but an outside pocket would be better.
> 
> And I forgot to thank you for the pic of the inside of your bag. I love seeing what our bags can really hold! Thanks!



You are welcome for the picture! I am thinking the little coin purse could be a card holder as well as change. I haven't unwrapped her yet to check....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579



Beautiful, Suz.   That olive is just gorgeous.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MrsKC said:


> Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today.
> I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
> I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .




I really like the dark grey!!! It's so nice when you don't have to compensate all of your accessories and still have room to spare!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today.
> I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
> I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .



She looks like a great bag, KC!   I really love the look, and the outside pocket is a bonus!   Thanks for the additional pics.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine today.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today.
> I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
> I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .


Pretty bag! Love the color and the size! Not too big or too small! Nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine today.


Gorgeous! As usual!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> I really like the dark grey!!! It's so nice when you don't have to compensate all of your accessories and still have room to spare!





MiaBorsa said:


> She looks like a great bag, KC!   I really love the look, and the outside pocket is a bonus!   Thanks for the additional pics.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty bag! Love the color and the size! Not too big or too small! Nice!



Thanks so much Ladies!! Hope each of you are having a great day!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine today.


Beautiful blue!


----------



## MaryBel

Sloan in brown boa loaded and ready to go out


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Sloan in brown boa loaded and ready to go out


Oooh she's gorgeous! Love her color! You better go somewhere good with her! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579


Beautiful color and bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sloan in brown boa loaded and ready to go out



So pretty!   Does she have a good slouch?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sloan in brown boa loaded and ready to go out



She's beautiful and looks comfy to carry! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oooh she's gorgeous! Love her color! You better go somewhere good with her! Lol!


 

Thanks!
She went to my son's gymnastics class and then for dinner at Panera.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!   Does she have a good slouch?




Thanks!
Yes, she does, but it's very deep so you need to take your time to take stuff out, especially when carrying it without an organizer. I had to dig for my wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful and looks comfy to carry! Enjoy!


 
She's very comfy to carry!


----------



## Suzwhat

Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418



Mornin' SW!

I remember wanting this shopper! Yours is beautiful!  I especially love the red trim!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418




Love it... The red contrast really makes it say something. Have fun carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440



You make casual, Classy!

I'm lovin' your Marine Buckley with your OOTD!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SW!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember wanting this shopper! Yours is beautiful!  I especially love the red trim!



Thanks!
I agree about the red.  Looks great. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it... The red contrast really makes it say something. Have fun carrying her today.



Thank you!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440




Casually chic!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418



Perfect tote, I am also loving the red trim.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440



Lovely! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418



Love it, Suz!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440



Glad you are loving your new Buckley!   She's a beauty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love your new Sloan boa.   Not my style,  but I want that print in a satchel!


And of course,  I love everyones Florentine bags.... satchels and Buckleys.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440




Oh gosh you make that bag look gorgeous .. And I wasn't sure that bag could get prettier !! I loooove it in marine !


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love your new Sloan boa.   Not my style,  but I want that print in a satchel!
> 
> 
> And of course,  I love everyones Florentine bags.... satchels and Buckleys.


 
Thanks LJ!


And I'm with you: Loving all the gorgeous bags out and about!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418




I love this - super cute!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418


Very nice tote bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440


Lovely Buckley!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418


really pretty! Love the embossing and color combo



PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> Wow! Beautiful bag and outfit!
> View attachment 3215440





Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.
> Love that color and size of the bag!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!


So cute! I love small cross bodies !
It looks great on you! I'm a taller gal too, and I like when the strap is long!


----------



## MrsKC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!


She looks great on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!




Oohhhh... She is sooo cute! She looks great on u.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.




Omg!  This bag is PERFECT with you outfit!  Very nice.


----------



## Suzwhat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!




Super cute!  Can you do a "what's in my bag" sometime, please?  What can it hold?  I'm curious.   I am a big bag fan, but I can convert.   Lol.


----------



## MrsKC

Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .




Oh my... What a nice bag! Chestnut in any bag is gorgeous. Have fun carrying her today. [emoji2]. Does she stay on the shoulder?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .



Happy Friday Eve KC!

Your Chestnut Flo is beautiful! I love the slouch, twisted strap and tassel. She's a perfect companion for errands. And I love your sweater!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!



I LOVE her! She's perfect!

I have to get one these! I'll figure out how to downsize my junk after I get it! (Who am I kidding? I'd have to carry two at a time! )

Looking good CCBG!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... What a nice bag! Chestnut in any bag is gorgeous. Have fun carrying her today. [emoji2]. Does she stay on the shoulder?



Thank you!  She stays on the shoulder ok, better with a coat on. I will say the strap is not the most comfortable --I think it should be wider,  but overall she is a keeper!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday Eve KC!
> 
> Your Chestnut Flo is beautiful! I love the slouch, twisted strap and tassel. She's a perfect companion for errands. And I love your sweater!



Yes....we are getting to Friday . Thanks for the compliment on my sweater.  It was five bucks on clearance at Walmart last spring.  Hey, gotta make a way to finance the bags!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418



Very unique!!  I love the red trim too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440




Love this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yes....we are getting to Friday . Thanks for the compliment on my sweater.  It was five bucks on clearance at Walmart last spring. * Hey, gotta make a way to finance the bags!*



 I completely agree! And don't think I won't be checking out sweaters at Walmart the next time I'm there! Walmart fits my style, which I like to call "Granny Nanny".


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!



She's looks perfect on you!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.



She looks great!!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I completely agree! And don't think I won't be checking out sweaters at Walmart the next time I'm there! Walmart fits my style, which I like to call "Granny Nanny".



Love granny nanny!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .



Love that, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that, KC!



Thanks girl, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.




Love it!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!




She looks so good on you!



MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .




Love it KC and love your outfit too!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it KC and love your outfit too!


Thanks MB, happy pre-Friday.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .




I love this bag!


----------



## AnotherPurse

What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717


Both of you are looking good!


----------



## momjules

Hi.  I want this purse so badly! Everyone says it's a great bag. Is yours pink inside?
I don't think they make pink interiors anymore. The ones I saw at the outlet was beige.


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717



Hi AP!

I love the way you travel! Great bag choice and I also love your travel OOTD!

Looking good! Safe travels!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717




I love this bag and love your outfit too!
Looking good!


----------



## AnotherPurse

momjules said:


> Hi.  I want this purse so badly! Everyone says it's a great bag. Is yours pink inside?
> I don't think they make pink interiors anymore. The ones I saw at the outlet was beige.




No mine is not pink. I think the pink nylon felt a bit different too.  Mine is the beige interior purchase from ILD for $99.  It is strong and I beat this one up pretty bad!


----------



## momjules

Well it's very striking looking bag and the outlets usually have it for 50 percent off 
It will be my next bag but not right now
It looks great on you.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## AnotherPurse

momjules said:


> Well it's very striking looking bag and the outlets usually have it for 50 percent off
> It will be my next bag but not right now
> It looks great on you.
> Thanks for the reply!




Yes, you can find them in abundance!!!! Thank you so much!  I truly beat on this bag and kick it around in the airports. It's exclusively for travel because I refuse to mistreat my lovely leathers! [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717



Love it, AP!   I like Dooney nylon much better than Longchamps.


----------



## darcy-0702

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .



I just love this bag! I am back and forth with ordering the suede sloan which looks much like this one.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Waitin' for da plane!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!




Beautiful!!! I love that color. Saffiano takes color so well. Have a safe flight.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!



Gorgeous!   Have a great trip!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490



:wolf whistle!:    Lookin' good, you two!!   I can see why the ladies would have a fit over that bag.  Birthday wishes to your baby.


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717







ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490


All of the bags are so pretty!

I am slowly getting all of the gift wrapping done today.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717


You look great with that. Nylon Dooney! Love the Black and Tan combo!


ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!


Love the color of your zip zip! And twins on the cute Coach Robot!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed
> 
> View attachment 3217490


Happy birthday to your daughter! She's got one Hot Mama! That's my favorite color in your Clayton collection! I love your matching boots too!


----------



## AnotherPurse

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!




Just got this one and I am in love.  She is the perfect travel bag!


----------



## ahirau

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!


Love it!  What a very classy traveler you are


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717


great outfit and the bag is perfect!  I use mine (in orange) for traveling too!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490


lovely outfit and the bag and shoes are beautiful with it. No wonder there were compliments!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490




Perfection!!!! Love this color so much and it looks amazing with your outfit!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717




Looking good....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .



Love this bag, I've got one in Crimson.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!



Hold on tightly to her, she's a beauty.  Have a safe flight!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490



I can see why, you and your bag look stunning!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Waiting with my Croco Barlow for hubs to do a little last minute Christmas shopping for our boys ! 
I need a selfie stick or something, my arms aren't long enough!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!


----------



## gm2amm

I have this bag in chestnut, too. Need to add her back into my rotation! I love how soft and comfy she is to carry!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!



 What a beautiful travel companion! I may have mentioned once (or a thousand times) how much I love the saffiano zip zip satchel!

Safe travels!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!



Hi TMP!

She's beautiful!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!



That croc is beautiful! Like your pom charm too.


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490



Love the bag! You always look so fashionable!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> She's beautiful!


Hi RN! Thanks! She's a nice bag to carry too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> That croc is beautiful! Like your pom charm too.


Thanks Swags! I just ordered 2 more Poms from Amazon! Burgandy and teal green on the way!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Waiting with my Croco Barlow for hubs to do a little last minute Christmas shopping for our boys !
> I need a selfie stick or something, my arms aren't long enough!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!





gm2amm said:


> I have this bag in chestnut, too. Need to add her back into my rotation! I love how soft and comfy she is to carry!



Great pictures and bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and to a pretty shop for a gift today.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and to a pretty shop for a gift today.


So Pretty! Love the green! So festive for this time of year!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and to a pretty shop for a gift today.




Love Miss Buckley... Perfect for the season!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... U keep me laughing!




[emoji23]



FlorentineQuack said:


> I'm bad myself. I watch on youtube and QVC app. Play...pause....play.....pause again.....screenshot!




[emoji23]



PcanTannedBty said:


> At the Jacksonville Jaguars game with Miss Medium Shiny It wristlet.... Game time!!
> 
> View attachment 3213025




So cute! Hope you had fun!



MrsKC said:


> First outing for  pebble leather hobo in desert.   Gosh,  I think she is gorgeous.  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday .




Oohhhh, I just love that color! 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celedon to lunch today.




Such a pretty color! 



MaryBel said:


> Beautiful bags and pics ladies!
> 
> Today I switched to my tartan Erika. I love this color and how light she is.




So cute, especially for holidays! 
(Holidays auto corrected to henhouse! [emoji23])



panther35 said:


> side pocket hobo in navy....finally got it and loving it!




This is so pretty! I love it!



Spaulovkin said:


> Here's my gorgeous sky zip zip, made me sooooo happy
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12469&pictureid=117314




So pretty!



Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chelsea in olive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214579




I love the olive and Chelsea looks great in it! 



MrsKC said:


> Trying to get some good pics for you ladies of my Richmond, the color is dark grey. It is very overcast here today.
> I can't believe how much I love this one. Strap drop is great,  she is not heavy.  I can fit all of my items just fine.  If I wanted to add a water bottle I could just turn my zip around wallet and cosmetic case on its side.
> I am very pleased with this purchase and will get a lot of use out of this one.  BTW,  this is the first year I have purchased any handbags from 12 DOD. .




I was looking at this bag too! It looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine today.







MaryBel said:


> Sloan in brown boa loaded and ready to go out







Suzwhat said:


> Retro embossed Lexington shopper. Tmorro brown.  I forgot how much I love this bag (wonky nameplate and all).  It holds a lot but is lightweight and fits well against the body. Love the zipper and zipper pull detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215418







PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440







Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Olive small Kendall out shopping today.







ccbaggirl89 said:


> seriously loving this brand new lil bag. just got her from the mailman last night and she already went to work today! it's  i'm 5'10 for reference and love the lengthy crossbody strap.. so sweet!







MrsKC said:


> Running a few errands this am with my chestnut florentine twist strap hobo. .







AnotherPurse said:


> What a work horse this bag is!!! Buffalo to Boston - no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216717







ChevaliereNoir said:


> Waitin' for da plane!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Crimson today... I took lunch to my daughter and her friends today at school to celebrate her bday and the ladies just goo'ed and gah'ed over this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3217490




Love all of the bags and outfits everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Waiting with my Croco Barlow for hubs to do a little last minute Christmas shopping for our boys !
> 
> I need a selfie stick or something, my arms aren't long enough!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!




Me too!  That's a beautiful bag! 



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and to a pretty shop for a gift today.




Love the nubuck! So luxurious!


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!



Can you direct me to the seller you got the pom from on Amazon?  TIA


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Great pictures and bags!


Thanks!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! I love that color. Saffiano takes color so well. Have a safe flight.





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Have a great trip!





Trudysmom said:


> All of the bags are so pretty!
> 
> I am slowly getting all of the gift wrapping done today.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Love the color of your zip zip! And twins on the cute Coach Robot!





AnotherPurse said:


> Just got this one and I am in love.  She is the perfect travel bag!





ahirau said:


> Love it!  What a very classy traveler you are





hydrangeagirl said:


> Hold on tightly to her, she's a beauty.  Have a safe flight!





RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful travel companion! I may have mentioned once (or a thousand times) how much I love the saffiano zip zip satchel!
> 
> Safe travels!





Twoboyz said:


> Love all of the bags and outfits everyone!



Thanks, y'all! This bag is even better than I hoped it would be! This burgundy saffiano is gorgeous, and this bag has the best pockets of any domed satchel I own (6 different ones in 3 different brands). I love it! Having the perfect bag makes things a little less stressful when spending the holidays with the in-laws, iykwim.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Can you direct me to the seller you got the pom from on Amazon?  TIA


Hi! It's on amazon, I'm not good with attaching links, lol! Here's a pic from where I ordered, however, depending on what color you choose I think the vendor might change. I have ordered a few different colors from different vendors and they were the same Pom. The chain /clip is a little cheap, but you can't tell once its on the bag, and I've had two since the summer and they are still good! They did take a good month for me to get them, it came from China, I think! Also it seems to be real rabbit fur, just to let you know. Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsKC

Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!




Happy Sunday! Loving this satchel. Such a simple but classy bag, especially in black.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!


Beautiful and classic! Have a great day too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  love that satchel.  It's one of my favorite Dooney styles....easy to carry, looks great, light weight, holds a lot, and a real work horse of a bag.  If it had an outside back zip pocket it would be the perfect handbag.  


Your outfit looks great.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!



Morin' KC!

I love this classic black satchel! You'll have to post a pic of Ms Dawson when she's all unwrapped and ready to go to church, or wherever, with you!

Enjoy you day too!


----------



## Danzie89

Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Waiting with my Croco Barlow for hubs to do a little last minute Christmas shopping for our boys !
> I need a selfie stick or something, my arms aren't long enough!



We get the picture, makes you look super slim or maybe you already are!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!



There you go, she looks grreat under that tree...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and to a pretty shop for a gift today.




Oh la la gorgeous!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!


 All dressed up with somewhere to go!!  Lucky you!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Danzie89 said:


> Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.



Your lucky day when you found this beauty!!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Waiting with my Croco Barlow for hubs to do a little last minute Christmas shopping for our boys !
> I need a selfie stick or something, my arms aren't long enough!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers a clearer pic! All I want for Christmas is my Dooneys!




Love, love, love......will mine ever get here??


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Happy Sunday! Loving this satchel. Such a simple but classy bag, especially in black.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful and classic! Have a great day too!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love that satchel.  It's one of my favorite Dooney styles....easy to carry, looks great, light weight, holds a lot, and a real work horse of a bag.  If it had an outside back zip pocket it would be the perfect handbag.
> 
> 
> Your outfit looks great.





RuedeNesle said:


> Morin' KC!
> 
> I love this classic black satchel! You'll have to post a pic of Ms Dawson when she's all unwrapped and ready to go to church, or wherever, with you!
> 
> Enjoy you day too!





hydrangeagirl said:


> All dressed up with somewhere to go!!  Lucky you!!



Thanks so much, my sweet Dooney sisters!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Danzie89 said:


> Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Danzie89

I was very excited when I found it! However, the interior zippered pocket's heavy cotton lining was sewed incorrectly, giving my bag a weird bumpy appearance from the back due to the error. Gotta love those weird factory errors and limited quality control! Nevertheless, the bag is super cute. I guess I'll embrace the error!


----------



## Julie Ann

Could someone explain to be how the easy pay works if you have a q card? I know this is off subject. But I'm really wanting a bag that's not on easy pay. And say you can't afford that first monthly payment. Do they make u pay in full that first payment of the three, or is it interest based? Just kinda confused.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Julie Ann said:


> Could someone explain to be how the easy pay works if you have a q card? I know this is off subject. But I'm really wanting a bag that's not on easy pay. And say you can't afford that first monthly payment. Do they make u pay in full that first payment of the three, or is it interest based? Just kinda confused.





Hey girly... Very fortunately I don't have a QCard but I'm thinking it works just like a credit card, they charge the first installment and interest on the unpaid balance but I'm sure they can explain if you call. My personal solution is if I can't afford, I just can't afford and I live through the girls here until I can. That works for me. Hopefully you get the bag you want.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girly... Very fortunately I don't have a QCard but I'm thinking it works just like a credit card, interest on the unpaid balance but I'm sure they can explain if you call. My personal solution is if I can't afford, I just can't afford and I live through the girls here until I can. That works for me. Hopefully you get the bag you want.



Yes I agree. It's just I've heard they are discontinuing the Buckley bag. And I really want one! Lol! It's just financially not meant to be right now. I've spent to much the last few months on bags. Got to get caught up. I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!



Love it, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Danzie89 said:


> Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.



Cute bag.


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi! It's on amazon, I'm not good with attaching links, lol! Here's a pic from where I ordered, however, depending on what color you choose I think the vendor might change. I have ordered a few different colors from different vendors and they were the same Pom. The chain /clip is a little cheap, but you can't tell once its on the bag, and I've had two since the summer and they are still good! They did take a good month for me to get them, it came from China, I think! Also it seems to be real rabbit fur, just to let you know. Hope this helps!



Thanks so much for answering; I am looking for faux fur though.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual lazy day today..Miss Marine Buckley!
> 
> View attachment 3215440



Love this bag. Such a brighter color then shown by QVC


----------



## YankeeDooney

Danzie89 said:


> Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.


Such a pretty color combo D. Great find!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Love, love, love......will mine ever get here??


Thanks ! I know how you feel! Hope you get your bag soon! She's so pretty !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Thanks so much for answering; I am looking for faux fur though.


No problem! Michael Kors has some cute faux ones, I think someone said they were like 20 bucks at the outlet.


----------



## Vicmarie

elbgrl said:


> Thanks so much for answering; I am looking for faux fur though.




I just found one at Macy's yesterday ! The brand is called INC and I spent about 12 bucks after discounts .


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks so much for answering; I am looking for faux fur though.





Vicmarie said:


> I just found one at Macy's yesterday ! The brand is called INC and I spent about 12 bucks after discounts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219484



Hi Rosie and V!

I saw those at Macy's also.  And yesterday I was at DSW and they had faux fur poms in royal blue, white and black.  I made a mental note of the price but that was a mistake, I should have written it down.  My mental notepad doesn't always work when I need it, because I don't remember how much they were!   I looked on dsw.com but they're not online. My best guess is $12-$15.


ETA:  I did a Google search and found them.  There Melie Bianco Faux Fur Poms.  They're sold out online at DSW:

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/melie+bianco+fur+pom+bag+charm?prodId=349556

But they're available on meliebianco.com for $9.99:

http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ready for church . Black pebbled satchel.  Too bad I decided to leave the wrapping on Ms Croco Dawson,  she would have been an excellent choice as well.
> Enjoy your day ladies!




Such a cute and classy bag. I love how these look in. I think they are a great size. 



Danzie89 said:


> Carrying my Small O-Ring Slouch Bag today--my most recent thrift store find! The color is a much softer pink in real life. I think it's called "pink honey"? The AWL is so scrumptious and much less firm than my vintage Norfolk satchel.







Danzie89 said:


> I was very excited when I found it! However, the interior zippered pocket's heavy cotton lining was sewed incorrectly, giving my bag a weird bumpy appearance from the back due to the error. Gotta love those weird factory errors and limited quality control! Nevertheless, the bag is super cute. I guess I'll embrace the error!




Very cute. I love that shade of pink. I think I would overlook the small imperfection too. [emoji4]



Julie Ann said:


> Could someone explain to be how the easy pay works if you have a q card? I know this is off subject. But I'm really wanting a bag that's not on easy pay. And say you can't afford that first monthly payment. Do they make u pay in full that first payment of the three, or is it interest based? Just kinda confused.




I have often wondered how this works too. I would think they shouldn't charge interest as long as you pay that minimum total of easy pays you have each month, since easy pays are supposed to be interest free. The minimum monthly payment must total the monthly easy pays. I don't know though because I don't have one.  Please let us know if you call and find out. I'm curious. 



Vicmarie said:


> I just found one at Macy's yesterday ! The brand is called INC and I spent about 12 bucks after discounts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219484







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie and V!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those at Macy's also.  And yesterday I was at DSW and they had faux fur poms in royal blue, white and black.  I made a mental note of the price but that was a mistake, I should have written it down.  My mental notepad doesn't always work when I need it, because I don't remember how much they were!   I looked on dsw.com but they're not online. My best guess is $12-$15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I did a Google search and found them.  There Melie Bianco Faux Fur Poms.  They're sold out online at DSW:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/melie+bianco+fur+pom+bag+charm?prodId=349556
> 
> 
> 
> But they're available on meliebianco.com for $9.99:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories




These are cute Vickie and RN!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie and V!
> 
> I saw those at Macy's also.  And yesterday I was at DSW and they had faux fur poms in royal blue, white and black.  I made a mental note of the price but that was a mistake, I should have written it down.  My mental notepad doesn't always work when I need it, because I don't remember how much they were!   I looked on dsw.com but they're not online. My best guess is $12-$15.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I did a Google search and found them.  There Melie Bianco Faux Fur Poms.  They're sold out online at DSW:
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/melie+bianco+fur+pom+bag+charm?prodId=349556
> 
> But they're available on meliebianco.com for $9.99:
> 
> http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories



Thank you so much GF, I just ordered a couple from meliebianco!  You are a doll!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thank you so much GF, I just ordered a couple from meliebianco!  You are a doll!



Hi Rosie! 

YAY!  You're welcome!  I'm glad I could help!


----------



## momjules

H&m has those Pom pons too for 4.99. My hubby says they are stupid but I love them. And he's a dooney lover!,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> H&m has those Pom pons too for 4.99. My hubby says they are stupid but I love them. And he's a dooney lover!,


Lol! I guess we shouldnt listen too our Hubby's, they are just Men after all, they don't understand the need for cute accesories !


----------



## Vicmarie

I need a gray one and a light pink one ! Stat !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> I need a gray one and a light pink one ! Stat !


I hear that ! I have 4 now....grey, black,  burgandy and teal green on the way!


----------



## darcy-0702

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie and V!
> 
> I saw those at Macy's also.  And yesterday I was at DSW and they had faux fur poms in royal blue, white and black.  I made a mental note of the price but that was a mistake, I should have written it down.  My mental notepad doesn't always work when I need it, because I don't remember how much they were!   I looked on dsw.com but they're not online. My best guess is $12-$15.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I did a Google search and found them.  There Melie Bianco Faux Fur Poms.  They're sold out online at DSW:
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/melie+bianco+fur+pom+bag+charm?prodId=349556
> 
> But they're available on meliebianco.com for $9.99:
> 
> http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories



I work at DSW and these faux fur pom charms/ key rings sold out very quickly. We had pink, coral, black, grey, ivory.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Chestnut Buckley today...


----------



## Vicmarie

darcy-0702 said:


> I work at DSW and these faux fur pom charms/ key rings sold out very quickly. We had pink, coral, black, grey, ivory.




Thank you both !! I'll keep an eye out for them !


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178




Wow !!  So beautiful !


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178


That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178


Gorgeous, gorgeous, and gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178



Stunning!


----------



## momjules

I have that one! I agree it's so beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up the Santorini today.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178


Beautiful chestnut Buckley!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.


Very pretty bag and wallet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.




Oh my... Gorgeous! I hate I missed out on these when they were 70% off. This is so beautiful and classy! [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.


Such a rich color, gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and wallet.



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Gorgeous! I hate I missed out on these when they were 70% off. This is so beautiful and classy! [emoji7]



Thanks!   I hate that I missed out on 70% too!!      I got mine for 50% off, but that's the story of my life!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Such a rich color, gorgeous!



Thanks KC!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178







MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.




Two stunners!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out today with one of my Vintage satchels. I hope there will be more bags like this someday.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with one of my Vintage satchels. I hope there will be more bags like this someday.




She looks brand new. Maybe they will bring out a new revival collection of the vintage. Coach did it with their Willis bags [emoji6]


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> She looks brand new. Maybe they will bring out a new revival collection of the vintage. Coach did it with their Willis bags [emoji6]


Yes, I have eight New Willis bags. So pretty.

The bag is like new for sure. The All Weather Leather is great. 

The Dooney site has some in a few colors that look like this but I would love to have this bag with the right hardware in new colors.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with one of my Vintage satchels. I hope there will be more bags like this someday.



One of my all time favorites, she looks lovely on you.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I have eight New Willis bags. So pretty.
> 
> The bag is like new for sure. The All Weather Leather is great.
> 
> The Dooney site has some in a few colors that look like this but I would love to have this bag with the right hardware in new colors.


Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Chestnut Buckley today...
> 
> View attachment 3220178




So beautiful! I love your top too[emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.




Love that rich color! 



Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with one of my Vintage satchels. I hope there will be more bags like this someday.




Very classy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for all the Miss Chestnut Buckley! I really enjoyed carrying her today.

You ladies are killing it with all these beautiful bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.


Gorgeous!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.


Beautiful set - love the texture!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with one of my Vintage satchels. I hope there will be more bags like this someday.


Lovely classic bag - this is the shape and leather that I started with in Dooney!


----------



## gm2amm

Love the vintage All Weather Leather Dooney's. Yours is gorgeous! I'm carrying a satchel that I purchased in 1991. The color was called mushroom. She's lined in leather, too, which was classic Dooney back in those days. I've gotten a few compliments from gals that are younger than the bag! Lol


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up the Santorini today.


Beautiful! I'm still kicking myself for not picking up that bag when I had the chance! I love your matching wallet too!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]

Happy Holidays ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

Merry Christmas Eve ladies . Today it is my Highlands Woven Satchel.  I have been looking for an opportunity to carry her.
I am so behind on posts, loving all the pictures and conversation ! Sounds like we will all be seeing some gorgeous zip zips coming soon!

Ps my mirror nor my phone are dirty, not sure why the spots....


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Love the vintage All Weather Leather Dooney's. Yours is gorgeous! I'm carrying a satchel that I purchased in 1991. The color was called mushroom. She's lined in leather, too, which was classic Dooney back in those days. I've gotten a few compliments from gals that are younger than the bag! Lol




Love this color and beautiful vintage bag! Lol! I love it! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3221562




You crack me up! Gorgeous, happy color! Come on...it's in there somewhere....or you wouldn't have her. [emoji51]
Happy Holidays to you too! 




MrsKC said:


> Merry Christmas Eve ladies . Today it is my Highlands Woven Satchel.  I have been looking for an opportunity to carry her.
> I am so behind on posts, loving all the pictures and conversation ! Sounds like we will all be seeing some gorgeous zip zips coming soon!
> 
> Ps my mirror nor my phone are dirty, not sure why the spots....



Merry Christmas Eve KC! The perfect Christmas bag! I love it. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3221562


Gorgeous color Pcann! Hope you like carrying her! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Merry Christmas Eve ladies . Today it is my Highlands Woven Satchel.  I have been looking for an opportunity to carry her.
> I am so behind on posts, loving all the pictures and conversation ! Sounds like we will all be seeing some gorgeous zip zips coming soon!
> 
> Ps my mirror nor my phone are dirty, not sure why the spots....


Love the plaid for the Holidays!  , just beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> Love the vintage All Weather Leather Dooney's. Yours is gorgeous! I'm carrying a satchel that I purchased in 1991. The color was called mushroom. She's lined in leather, too, which was classic Dooney back in those days. I've gotten a few compliments from gals that are younger than the bag! Lol


Wow! That's a gorgeous bag! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Love this color and beautiful vintage bag! Lol! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up! Gorgeous, happy color! Come on...it's in there somewhere....or you wouldn't have her. [emoji51]
> Happy Holidays to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve KC! The perfect Christmas bag! I love it. Enjoy! [emoji4]




Lol... I know right? I'm still not sold but I love the look of the bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I do love them but they are small for me. Still will carry so well with anything. All my best to you over the holidays. Hoping you have the time you need to reflect on memories with your family. Take a break because 2016 is coming and there are many new memories to create! Cheers!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3221562




(Oops, that comment was meant for you) I do love them but they are small for me. Still will carry so well with anything. All my best to you over the holidays. Hoping you have the time you need to reflect on memories with your family. Take a break because 2016 is coming and there are many new memories to create! Cheers!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Merry Christmas Eve ladies . Today it is my Highlands Woven Satchel.  I have been looking for an opportunity to carry her.
> I am so behind on posts, loving all the pictures and conversation ! Sounds like we will all be seeing some gorgeous zip zips coming soon!
> 
> Ps my mirror nor my phone are dirty, not sure why the spots....



Merry Christmas Eve KC! 

I love your Highland satchel! I'm happy you found an opportunity to carry her!

This is the time of the year all of us get behind!  I know most of us will be lurking from time to time even if we don't have time to post. I can't wait to see pics  of all the beautiful zip zips!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Love the vintage All Weather Leather Dooney's. Yours is gorgeous! I'm carrying a satchel that I purchased in 1991. The color was called mushroom. She's lined in leather, too, which was classic Dooney back in those days. I've gotten a few compliments from gals that are younger than the bag! Lol


  Absolutely beautiful!



gm2amm said:


> Beautiful! I'm still kicking myself for not picking up that bag when I had the chance! I love your matching wallet too!!!


   Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3221562





AnotherPurse said:


> I do love them but they are small for me. Still will carry so well with anything. All my best to you over the holidays. Hoping you have the time you need to reflect on memories with your family. Take a break because 2016 is coming and there are many new memories to create! Cheers!!!



She's a beauty, PTB...but I totally agree with you and AP.   I love the look but somehow I never reach for a zipzip to carry.   I think the biggest annoyance I have is with the shoulder strap attaching to the handles, plus I wish the bag was just a bit larger.  

That said, I keep looking at them and considering whether to buy when I see the sales!!   I believe the zipzip is the best "bang for your buck" that Dooney has offered in years.    I gave my cognac croco zipzip to my MIL about a couple of months ago and she is loving it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Merry Christmas Eve ladies . Today it is my Highlands Woven Satchel.  I have been looking for an opportunity to carry her.
> I am so behind on posts, loving all the pictures and conversation ! Sounds like we will all be seeing some gorgeous zip zips coming soon!
> 
> Ps my mirror nor my phone are dirty, not sure why the spots....



Lovely, KC!   Merry Christmas Eve to you, too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have to say that I love the zip zip style.  I carry my handbag in my hand,  so the shoulder strap is not an issue.  The zip zip holds more than enough of my everyday stuff and it's easy to get in and out of.  Of course,  zip top satchels are my preferred style,  so my love of the zip zip isn't a surprise.   I have collected zip zip in pebbled leather,  saffiano, ostrich, and croco.   I even have the zip zip in Alto,  but that design is a little different as it only has one zip pull.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Love this color and beautiful vintage bag! Lol! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up! Gorgeous, happy color! Come on...it's in there somewhere....or you wouldn't have her. [emoji51]
> Happy Holidays to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve KC! The perfect Christmas bag! I love it. Enjoy! [emoji4]


Thanks, Ivana....I rarely use her and once tried to sell her on eBay but had no takers! Lol
Merry Christmas!


----------



## gm2amm

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! That's a gorgeous bag! Merry Christmas!


Thanks! Merry Christmas&#127876;


----------



## Trudysmom

gm2amm said:


> Love the vintage All Weather Leather Dooney's. Yours is gorgeous! I'm carrying a satchel that I purchased in 1991. The color was called mushroom. She's lined in leather, too, which was classic Dooney back in those days. I've gotten a few compliments from gals that are younger than the bag! Lol


Your bag is so pretty. That is the bag style I wore the other day, beautiful.

 Mine is black. I hope this style is made with new colors.


----------



## gm2amm

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty. That is the bag style I wore the other day, beautiful.
> 
> Mine is black. I hope this style is made with new colors.


Thanks!  I think I only pull this one out of the closet once every couple of years. I guess I should use it more often but I just seem to always reach for something else~


----------



## MrsKC

It is so overcast and rainy here that this is coming out very dark. But it is the Croco Dawson in Black. Apparently,  I could not wait on the City Croco to decide which one I am going to keep . So the wrapping came off today .


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> It is so overcast and rainy here that this is coming out very dark. But it is the Croco Dawson in Black. Apparently,  I could not wait on the City Croco to decide which one I am going to keep . So the wrapping came off today .


Very pretty. It is raining here also.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> It is so overcast and rainy here that this is coming out very dark. But it is the Croco Dawson in Black. Apparently,  I could not wait on the City Croco to decide which one I am going to keep . So the wrapping came off today .




This is beautiful!  I'm off to study differences in crocodile Dawson and City now...


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty. That is the bag style I wore the other day, beautiful.
> 
> Mine is black. I hope this style is made with new colors.




I feel I must have a bag like this someday.  It looks perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty. That is the bag style I wore the other day, beautiful.
> 
> Mine is black. I hope this style is made with new colors.



Classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> It is so overcast and rainy here that this is coming out very dark. But it is the Croco Dawson in Black. Apparently,  I could not wait on the City Croco to decide which one I am going to keep . So the wrapping came off today .



Beautiful, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. It is raining here also.


Thanks so much, TM.



Suzwhat said:


> This is beautiful!  I'm off to study differences in crocodile Dawson and City now...



Thanks! The City croco is smaller with no zippers. I was thinking I would not be keeping them both, now.......who knows......



MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, KC!


Thanks MB, hey somewhere on another thread I saw your new wallet with the doggies on it.  I love it!! I know you are enjoying that!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just wanted to pop in real quick and share my travel/overnight bag. I think she's too large for a regular bag, but great for an overnight bag. She held 3 outfits with 2 pair of shoes, makeup bag, toiletries, night slippers, flat iron and my laptop with room to spare. 

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to pop in real quick and share my travel/overnight bag. I think she's too large for a regular bag, but great for an overnight bag. She held 3 outfits with 2 pair of shoes, makeup bag, toiletries, night slippers, flat iron and my laptop with room to spare.
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3224014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224015


That is large, great for an overnight bag I bet. Looks so nice.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to pop in real quick and share my travel/overnight bag. I think she's too large for a regular bag, but great for an overnight bag. She held 3 outfits with 2 pair of shoes, makeup bag, toiletries, night slippers, flat iron and my laptop with room to spare.
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3224014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224015




I had to chuckle. I have seen your vids with palm trees. Up here I could get a sweater and muffs in there. You pack like a pro!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to pop in real quick and share my travel/overnight bag. I think she's too large for a regular bag, but great for an overnight bag. She held 3 outfits with 2 pair of shoes, makeup bag, toiletries, night slippers, flat iron and my laptop with room to spare.
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3224014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224015


I love that as an overnight bag Pcann! It also looks so chic! Love the color combo! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> It is so overcast and rainy here that this is coming out very dark. But it is the Croco Dawson in Black. Apparently,  I could not wait on the City Croco to decide which one I am going to keep . So the wrapping came off today .




I love it on you KC! It's a big bag! It's sleeting here so I chose my croco satchel today too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to pop in real quick and share my travel/overnight bag. I think she's too large for a regular bag, but great for an overnight bag. She held 3 outfits with 2 pair of shoes, makeup bag, toiletries, night slippers, flat iron and my laptop with room to spare.
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3224014
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224015




Looks awesome! I can't believe how much that holds. It's a very classy overnight bag. Have fun!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Double Pocket Natural Satchel today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Double Pocket Natural Satchel today.



Natural florentine is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Looks awesome! I can't believe how much that holds. It's a very classy overnight bag. Have fun!




Very pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Double Pocket Natural Satchel today.


So pretty! I always love the bags your share with us!


----------



## sophiespal

I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!


She looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!




Congrats on your first Dooney! The Lexington is one of my favorite bags and she looks so pretty in all black. I hope you enjoy it. She looks perfect in you. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!




Great looking bag!  Congrats!


----------



## gm2amm

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!


I love it with your outfit! The perfect compliment. Yay for your hubby, great gift!


----------



## gm2amm

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Double Pocket Natural Satchel today.


I love Florentine leather in the natural color. The patina it gets is beautiful. Your bag looks great with your outfit. Love your scarf, too, by the way!


----------



## Allieandalf

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!




Congrats on your first Dooney!  She looks great!


----------



## luvcoach2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd give Miss Denim Zip Zip a try today.... With all the Zip Zip talk around here, I wanted to pull her out. I'm so trying to make myself like this style... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3221562


 
Love this color - How are you liking this style?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!


Beautiful ! I love the black/black! So classy looking! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## sophiespal

Thank you!


----------



## AnotherPurse

sophiespal said:


> I received my first Dooney for Christmas.  It's the Lexington Shopper. We live in Canada, and my husband purchased it from HBC (The Bay).  Love it!




It looks superb!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone, and Happy Holidays!  I've been skimming the boards from my tablet but not posting much.  I FINALLY changed into my holiday bag today....LOL!  Here's my red zip zip satchel!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very festive *Cate.*  I love the zip zip.


----------



## pjhm

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very festive *Cate.*  I love the zip zip.




Me too! I have it in apple green, receive more compliments on it ( from men!) then my Louis Vuittons!
Enjoy- it's a beaut!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone, and Happy Holidays!  I've been skimming the boards from my tablet but not posting much.  I FINALLY changed into my holiday bag today....LOL!  Here's my red zip zip satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3225914
> View attachment 3225915


Very pretty bag and purse charm!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone, and Happy Holidays!  I've been skimming the boards from my tablet but not posting much.  I FINALLY changed into my holiday bag today....LOL!  Here's my red zip zip satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3225914
> View attachment 3225915


Love your zip zip and Pom! Great color combo!


----------



## Chanticleer

pjhm, I have 16 Louis Vuitton bags.  I had 18, but recently I gave 1 to my granddaughter and 1 to my daughter.  I was a Dooney girl years ago before I got into LV.  Lately, I've gotten back to Dooney and I love it.  My husband loves the Dooney's so much better than the LV's.  I can totally agree with your statement about the compliments!  lol. Dooney's leather is fantastic!    I recently bought 2 zip zips and a florentine satchel and I'm thrilled to be a Dooney girl again!  [emoji175]


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone, and Happy Holidays!  I've been skimming the boards from my tablet but not posting much.  I FINALLY changed into my holiday bag today....LOL!  Here's my red zip zip satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3225914
> View attachment 3225915



Cute!!   Very festive, Cate!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Chanticleer said:


> pjhm, I have 16 Louis Vuitton bags.  I had 18, but recently I gave 1 to my granddaughter and 1 to my daughter.  I was a Dooney girl years ago before I got into LV.  Lately, I've gotten back to Dooney and I love it.  My husband loves the Dooney's so much better than the LV's.  I can totally agree with your statement about the compliments!  lol. Dooney's leather is fantastic!    I recently bought 2 zip zips and a florentine satchel and I'm thrilled to be a Dooney girl again!  [emoji175]




Welcome back.


----------



## Trudysmom

Red satchel today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



Perfect for the season, TM!


----------



## Sparker

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



GORGEOUS in red!


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



Love this in red!


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



Adore this little red satchel.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

Chanticleer said:


> pjhm, I have 16 Louis Vuitton bags.  I had 18, but recently I gave 1 to my granddaughter and 1 to my daughter.  I was a Dooney girl years ago before I got into LV.  Lately, I've gotten back to Dooney and I love it.  My husband loves the Dooney's so much better than the LV's.  I can totally agree with your statement about the compliments!  lol. Dooney's leather is fantastic!    I recently bought 2 zip zips and a florentine satchel and I'm thrilled to be a Dooney girl again!  [emoji175]





Wow, great LV collection!! Welcome back to Dooney [emoji4]



Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



Beautiful red beauty! They had one at the outlet today, but it wasn't as smooth and flawless as this one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trying on the MK Hamilton at the outlet while carrying my Gretta Crossbody in navy. We went to the Dooney outlet but I didn't buy any bags. I know...really? My mom bought a pebbled leather Crossbody in elephant and her friend bought the florentine twist strap hobo in red. Gorgeous bag! I almost got the natural one but it wasn't in that great of shape. I will get it someday though [emoji16]....soon!


----------



## MrsKC

I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .




I like it a lot.  It looks great!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Trying on the MK Hamilton at the outlet while carrying my Gretta Crossbody in navy. We went to the Dooney outlet but I didn't buy any bags. I know...really? My mom bought a pebbled leather Crossbody in elephant and her friend bought the florentine twist strap hobo in red. Gorgeous bag! I almost got the natural one but it wasn't in that great of shape. I will get it someday though [emoji16]....soon!
> 
> View attachment 3226886


Did you get the MK or were you just trying her on?


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I like it a lot.  It looks great!


Thanks Suz! Hope you have a good night.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .


Nice photo and bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Nice photo and bag.



Thank you TM, your red flo is so classy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  I love Dooney croco.  I'm glad to hear that your bag is rain resistant... I always worry about bags without zippers in bad weather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .



She's a beauty, KC!   (Sell pile...????)


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  I love Dooney croco.  I'm glad to hear that your bag is rain resistant... I always worry about bags without zippers in bad weather.



Thank you.  Yes, I had a major Walmart trip Monday in the rain and wind (loading way too many bags into the back of the car). I purposely chose her for the task. No zipper is great with this style.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, KC!   (Sell pile...????)



Thank you !
Yes I want to thin out the ones I just don't love. Trying to research the best way to do this. Ebay,  Poshmark, etc. Also want to thin out my wardrobe.  I I have enough clothes for 10 women! 
If anyone has wisdom in regards to the best avenue to sell please PM me.  I would love to know your thoughts .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .




I love croco! You look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Did you get the MK or were you just trying her on?




No I didn't get it. I liked it, but I have my eye on the florentine twist strap hobo which I didn't buy and have been obsessing over it ever since! [emoji37]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> No I didn't get it. I liked it, but I have my eye on the florentine twist strap hobo which I didn't buy and have been obsessing over it ever since! [emoji37]



Ok I just wondered.  The twist strap hobo is beautiful,  I have it in Chestnut.  Hope you find a perfect one. BTW, love the boots!


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .


I like that bag! I'd use it without hesitation and I wouldn't be selling it either!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok I just wondered.  The twist strap hobo is beautiful,  I have it in Chestnut.  Hope you find a perfect one. BTW, love the boots!




Thank you KC! I will probably go back and get it.


----------



## MKB0925

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .




My co-worker has this bag...it is gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## MrsKC

MKB0925 said:


> My co-worker has this bag...it is gorgeous and looks great on you!



Oh thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.



Hi TM!  Every time I see your red satchel I wonder why I don't own one. She's beautiful!



Twoboyz said:


> Trying on the MK Hamilton at the outlet while carrying my Gretta Crossbody in navy. We went to the Dooney outlet but I didn't buy any bags. I know...really? My mom bought a pebbled leather Crossbody in elephant and her friend bought the florentine twist strap hobo in red. Gorgeous bag! I almost got the natural one but it wasn't in that great of shape. I will get it someday though [emoji16]....soon!
> 
> View attachment 3226886



Hi TB!  Your Gretta CBB is a great shopping companion! I've always liked the MK Hamilton.  Right now for some reason I'm jonesin' for a MK Sutton.  It's been on my wishlist for a while and it seems to be haunting me right now.

Congrats to your mom and her friend on their new Dooney bags!



MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .



Hi KC!

That's a very nice go to bag!  It's great to have a pretty bag that you can carry on rainy days.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!  Every time I see your red satchel I wonder why I don't own one. She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TB!  Your Gretta CBB is a great shopping companion! I've always liked the MK Hamilton.  Right now for some reason I'm jonesin' for a MK Sutton.  It's been on my wishlist for a while and it seems to be haunting me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your mom and her friend on their new Dooney bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KC!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice go to bag!  It's great to have a pretty bag that you can carry on rainy days.




Thanks RN! I like the Sutton too. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Trying on the MK Hamilton at the outlet while carrying my Gretta Crossbody in navy. We went to the Dooney outlet but I didn't buy any bags. I know...really? My mom bought a pebbled leather Crossbody in elephant and her friend bought the florentine twist strap hobo in red. Gorgeous bag! I almost got the natural one but it wasn't in that great of shape. I will get it someday though [emoji16]....soon!
> 
> View attachment 3226886


Like your Gretta(what I can see of her)! Not a MK fan, but that bag looks cute on you.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Red satchel today.


Soo pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> I know this is not a bag many Dooney ladies love. However,  as far as practicality she is a go to. We have had horrible rain and wind in the Midwest this week.  I can carry her and not be concerned about ruining her. Plus she is light weight and stays on the shoulder.  She is NOT in the "sell" pile .


I really like your bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Like your Gretta(what I can see of her)! Not a MK fan, but that bag looks cute on you.




Thanks T! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!! 
Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!!
> Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !


KC, I know what you mean. Believe me. Ugghhh! Serious closet purging needed.

The bag is lovely. Is it bigger than the Chelsea Shopper?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> KC, I know what you mean. Believe me. Ugghhh! Serious closet purging needed.
> 
> The bag is lovely. Is it bigger than the Chelsea Shopper?



Thank you YD. I don't have the Chelsea so I am not sure. I believe Mia Borsa has both. Maybe she could give  you a comparison.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!!
> Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !




Oh I am so with you on that! It takes a lot for me to let bags go, especially Dooneys, but I finally come to my senses and then after its gone I regret it. I know.. I'm a big help right? You look cute!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I am so with you on that! It takes a lot for me to let bags go, especially Dooneys, but I finally come to my senses and then after its gone I regret it. I know.. I'm a big help right? You look cute!



Thanks TB !! DH is working today so have been running this morning. What did you decide on your Buckley?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB !! DH is working today so have been running this morning. What did you decide on your Buckley?




You're welcome! [emoji4] I found a new home for Buckley. I was so happy to be able to send her to a loving new home. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!!
> Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !


Gorgeous bag! Looks great on you! I really love my Croco Too! I took the middle strap out as well! I like how it looks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> KC, I know what you mean. Believe me. Ugghhh! Serious closet purging needed.
> 
> The bag is lovely. Is it bigger than the Chelsea Shopper?





MrsKC said:


> Thank you YD. I don't have the Chelsea so I am not sure. I believe Mia Borsa has both. Maybe she could give  you a comparison.



Here ya go, YD.   They are pretty close, but Chelsea is a bit larger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome! [emoji4] I found a new home for Buckley. I was so happy to be able to send her to a loving new home. [emoji4]



Yay!   I'm glad you found a home for her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!!
> Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !



She's a beauty, KC.   I'm still dying to see the croco Barlow comparison!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome! [emoji4] I found a new home for Buckley. I was so happy to be able to send her to a loving new home. [emoji4]



Glad you found a new home.......my home would have been a good home for her .


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous bag! Looks great on you! I really love my Croco Too! I took the middle strap out as well! I like how it looks!


Thanks so much. Oh the croco is so classy.....!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.


Exercising restraint on the sale is so hard. I also want a Python Barlow......
It's only day 2 of the New Years resolution ban....


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Today is the 2nd outing for this gorgeous bag!!
> Ok, a little OT but as I am getting things together to list--like the leggings I am wearing.....  Seriously,  I have worn these twice in one year but now I want to keep them? What's up with that? Then, I am looking at the Dooneys that are going and I am having second thoughts about that as well.  I need to  get this stuff out of here or I think I might need counseling! !


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.


Lovely bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my pocket satchels today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.





Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.



Thank you, and pretty in blue today!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.




She's a beauty!  Stay strong[emoji6]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, KC.   I'm still dying to see the croco Barlow comparison!!


+1, would love to see the comparison pic too! Did you get the Barlow Croco yet?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.


Love this bag!  great closet diving!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.


So pretty! Love the color!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1, would love to see the comparison pic too! Did you get the Barlow Croco yet?



Not yet......


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I'm glad you found a home for her.




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.




So pretty! Did it work? [emoji51]



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.




Beautiful color T! Looks beautiful with your top [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Glad you found a new home.......my home would have been a good home for her .




Thanks KC! I'm sorry. [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Melissa! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784


Gorgeous TB!! Love the cognac!


----------



## MrsKC

Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean. 
Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.


Oh my, this bag is gorgeous!!  Love the size, too. Looks like a true perfect medium size!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;TB!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784



Oh wow!!  She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today is a "closet dive" day.   Dug out my python e/w zip sac to TRY to resist calling the Dooney boutique sale.






Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my pocket satchels today.





Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784





MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!


I sure like satchels and this one is a great one. So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784


Lovely satchel!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784



Beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!



Love that one, KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag.


  Thanks!



BagJunkey1000 said:


> She's a beauty!  Stay strong[emoji6]


  Thanks, I'm trying!!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love this bag!  great closet diving!


 Thanks TMP!



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! Did it work? [emoji51]


   Thanks!   So far, so good!!  



gm2amm said:


> Oh my, this bag is gorgeous!!  Love the size, too. Looks like a true perfect medium size!


  Thanks.  Yes, it's a great medium size and very light to carry.


----------



## Vicmarie

Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !


Beautiful color, bag and charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !



Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !


Gorgeous!


----------



## Julie Ann

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !


So pretty! I've considered this color several times.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !




My favorite color!  So pretty[emoji171]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous TB!! Love the cognac!







BagJunkey1000 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;TB!







Sparker said:


> Oh wow!!  She's a beauty for sure!







RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!







Trudysmom said:


> Lovely satchel!







MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful.




Thanks everyone for the croco love! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!




Such a cute satchel KC! Enjoy! 



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !




Beautiful and fun color! Love the black pouf! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!


Wow! I love this one! Such a timeless classic! Looks great!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !


Such a pretty color! I like your Pom too! Now I really want my Saff Zip zip! Due to be delivered tomorrow ! I can't wear it till my Bday! I will post pics though! I have to make sure she's ok!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Inspired by all of the pretty croco Barlows and Dawsons, this is what I carried for the past few days. I firgot how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3229784


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> Today is vintage small black pebbled satchel.  Not sure why the spots....phone and mirror are clean.
> Enjoy your first Sunday of the new year ladies!


I love vintage Dooney's! Such a classic style. Satchels are awesome. Is this one lined in leather?


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I love vintage Dooney's! Such a classic style. Satchels are awesome. Is this one lined in leather?



Thanks so much
 The older satchels are not lined. So this one is not. HTH!


----------



## pjhm

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3230330
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in lavender today !




Beautiful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
Have a good day!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!



You are in good company,  looking lovely!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!



She's gorgeous, girl.  I think that red is my favorite color in the saff zip zip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, girl.  I think that red is my favorite color in the saff zip zip.



Thanks Sarah!  :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You are in good company,  looking lovely!



Thanks KC!  She's makes me happy!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!


Such a pretty color and bag. Love the pouf also.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color and bag. Love the pouf also.



Hi TM!

Thanks very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.



Beautiful!  I hope you enjoyed lunch!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!


Hi RN! Happy New Year! Love your Red Zip zip , and I love her Pom!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.


Love that color raspberry in the Florentine! Is she the small or mini? I have both sizes and sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures! So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that color raspberry in the Florentine! Is she the small or mini? I have both sizes and sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures! So pretty!


It is the small. All of my flo satchels are the small size.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! Happy New Year! Love your Red Zip zip , and I love her Pom!



Hi TMP!

Happy New Year!  Thanks so much! I'm lovin' the pom on her!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ran errands with my Oyster Bitsy today , she's the perfect hands free bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Happy New Year!  Thanks so much! I'm lovin' the pom on her!


I think the Poms are so cute! I know some don't care for them, but I love em!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> It is the small. All of my flo satchels are the small size.


I think the small is the perfect size for the Flos, IMO ! But my mini works well for me too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ran errands with my Oyster Bitsy today , she's the perfect hands free bag!


This picture shows her true color better! Excuse the mess in my Den...I have two boys! Need I say more?


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> I think the small is the perfect size for the Flos, IMO ! But my mini works well for me too!


I am sure the mini works great too! Nice photo of your bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I am sure the mini works great too! Nice photo of your bag.


Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> This picture shows her true color better! Excuse the mess in my Den...I have two boys! Need I say more?


Did you find faux fur poms? I would like one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I think the Poms are so cute! I know some don't care for them, but I love em!



I love them too! My BFF calls it a "rat". It's not her thing at all!



Thatsmypurse said:


> This picture shows her true color better! Excuse the mess in my Den...I have two boys! Need I say more?




I think your Den looks great for having two boys! 

I love your oyster Bitsy! And the pom is perfect for her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Did you find faux fur poms? I would like one.



Hi TM!

I posted this link in another thread. (Can't remember which one.) I think Elbgrl ordered a couple.

http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> 
> I posted this link in another thread. (Can't remember which one.) I think Elbgrl ordered a couple.
> 
> http://www.meliebianco.com/collections/accessories


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Did you find faux fur poms? I would like one.


I got mine on Amazon, I think its real fur though, I'm going to buy faux from now on though


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I love them too! My BFF calls it a "rat". It's not her thing at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Den looks great for having two boys!
> 
> I love your oyster Bitsy! And the pom is perfect for her!


Thanks RN!
Rat!:giggles:


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!



Beautiful!



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.



I said on another thread that I don't like red.  I think these last two bags changed my mind!  



Thatsmypurse said:


> Ran errands with my Oyster Bitsy today , she's the perfect hands free bag!







Thatsmypurse said:


> This picture shows her true color better! Excuse the mess in my Den...I have two boys! Need I say more?




Great shots!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!


Beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.


Another beautiful satchel, I'm envious of your collection!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ran errands with my Oyster Bitsy today , she's the perfect hands free bag!


Adorable bag, very striking in the bone/white!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.


I love the raspberry color TM. I would love to find a Flo in raspberry. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I said on another thread that I don't like red.  I think these last two bags changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots!


Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Adorable bag, very striking in the bone/white!


Thanks , it's more of a pinky / mauve/ nude color , if that makes sense. It's a great neutral either way!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I said on another thread that I don't like red.  I think these last two bags changed my mind!
> 
> Great shots!



Mornin' SW!

Thanks! I'm happy to see you're slowing embracing red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Beautiful bag, love the color!



Mornin' A!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the raspberry color TM. I would love to find a Flo in raspberry. Perhaps in the future.


Raspberry is a great color. I have it in the Florentine satchel and also the florentine Buckley.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Raspberry is a great color. I have it in the Florentine satchel and also the florentine Buckley.



TM, love your raspberry satchel !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Raspberry is a great color. I have it in the Florentine satchel and also the florentine Buckley.


You have the Buckley in that color? I don't remember that. I was looking at old Q vids which showed that color and I thought it was so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> TM, love your raspberry satchel !



Thank you. 



YankeeDooney said:


> You have the Buckley in that color? I don't remember that. I was looking at old Q vids which showed that color and I thought it was so pretty.



It is a great color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great color.


So pretty In that color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great color.


Oh my, I'lll be right over. I love that one. What a pretty photo TM.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.



Beautiful bag.  Love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Red saffiano zip zip running errands with me in SF this morning.
> Have a good day!







Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry florentine satchel today.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Ran errands with my Oyster Bitsy today , she's the perfect hands free bag!







Trudysmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great color.




Beautiful shades of red, pink, and oyster!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> This picture shows her true color better! Excuse the mess in my Den...I have two boys! Need I say more?




BTW, I love your den! Those floors are beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful shades of red, pink, and oyster!



Mornin' TB! 

Thanks!

I hope your year is starting off well!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your year is starting off well!




Thanks RN! It is, thanks! I won $4 for matching the Powerball number last Saturday. I'm trying again today and going for the other 5. If I win I'm buying a round of bags for all of us! Lol! I hope your year is off to a good start as well. Hugs [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986



I love it TB! Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! It is, thanks! I won $4 for matching the Powerball number last Saturday. I'm trying again today and going for the other 5. If I win I'm buying a round of bags for all of us! Lol! I hope your year is off to a good start as well. Hugs [emoji4]



Congrats on your $4 win!  When my father won a $1 he would say, "It beats tearing up the ticket!"   Fingers crossed you get the other 5!  I have a bag on my wishlist if you're taking requests when you win, but I'll take whichever bag you're gifting! 

The year is off to good start!  The hardest part is over, the two days I try to stick to my New Year's resolutions! Now I can let them go until next year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986



I love the bag, she's a beauty, but I can't stop staring at your boots!  I LOVE your boots!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986


Very nice! Great color and bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your $4 win!  When my father won a $1 he would say, "It beats tearing up the ticket!"   Fingers crossed you get the other 5!  I have a bag on my wishlist if you're taking requests when you win, but I'll take whichever bag you're gifting!
> 
> *The year is off to good start!  The hardest part is over, the two days I try to stick to my New Year's resolutions! Now I can let them go until next year! *



Girl, you so craaaaazy.    

:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986



Lookin' good, girl.   You know I love that one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you so craaaaazy.
> 
> :kiss:



 :kiss:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> BTW, I love your den! Those floors are beautiful.


Thanks TB! Believe it or not they are ceramic tile planks! It goes throughout my kitchen ,den and dining room! They are great, it's hard to see dirt!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986


Love that shade of green and silhouette of your bag! So pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great color.





Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986



I'm so far behind, I'll just start here - lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I love it TB! Gorgeous!




Thanks! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your $4 win!  When my father won a $1 he would say, "It beats tearing up the ticket!"   Fingers crossed you get the other 5!  I have a bag on my wishlist if you're taking requests when you win, but I'll take whichever bag you're gifting!
> 
> The year is off to good start!  The hardest part is over, the two days I try to stick to my New Year's resolutions! Now I can let them go until next year!




Lol!! I will surely take requests! Good luck to you with days 3-365! [emoji23]



RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag, she's a beauty, but I can't stop staring at your boots!  I LOVE your boots!




Thanks RN! These are probably my favorite boots. They are b.o.c. and I found them during Black Friday quite a few years back. They have been very good to me. [emoji4]




Trudysmom said:


> Very nice! Great color and bag!




Thanks T! I feel like you today, colors are in perfect coordination! [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good, girl.   You know I love that one.




Thanks Sarah! I always think of you when I see this bag. [emoji4]



Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! Believe it or not they are ceramic tile planks! It goes throughout my kitchen ,den and dining room! They are great, it's hard to see dirt!




Wow, those are great! They look like beautiful wood. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that shade of green and silhouette of your bag! So pretty!




Thanks TMP! [emoji4]



elbgrl said:


> I'm so far behind, I'll just start here - lovely bags ladies!




Thanks Rosie! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986




Looks great and what a great outfit and boots!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my olive Pebble Grain Hobo. Love the ease of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3232986


Very nice ensemble you have going there TB. Rockin' the One World top I see. Great match! Reminds me I have to go diving for my boots still.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Looks great and what a great outfit and boots!




Thanks Suz! [emoji4]



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice ensemble you have going there TB. Rockin' the One World top I see. Great match! Reminds me I have to go diving for my boots still.




Thanks YD! Yup, I'm loving my One World! Good luck on the dive! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837



Mornin' TB!

You know I LOVE your Bordeaux zip zip! It's been raining here a lot and my red saffiano zip zip has been perfect. I carried her in the city last weekend instead of the zebra tote because of the rain.(And separation anxiety! )

But I'm also really loving your boot collection! I love the boots you had on yesterday and the pair you have on today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837



She's gorgeous, TB!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837



Love it TB!


----------



## MrsKC

First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> You know I LOVE your Bordeaux zip zip! It's been raining here a lot and my red saffiano zip zip has been perfect. I carried her in the city last weekend instead of the zebra tote because of the rain.(And separation anxiety! )
> 
> But I'm also really loving your boot collection! I love the boots you had on yesterday and the pair you have on today!




Thanks for the compliments on my boots also RN! They are probably my favorite thing next to my bags. [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, TB!!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!







MrsKC said:


> Love it TB!




Thanks everybody!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.




Now that's what I call a statement bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837







MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.




Two great zip zips!! [emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


Really pretty and the green is so nice.


----------



## CatePNW

Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.



She's gorgeous, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291



Pretty bag, Cate.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291


Beautiful bag and the charm looks so nice with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Two great zip zips!! [emoji162][emoji162]




Thanks Suz!


----------



## momjules

Yes that's a perfect Pom Pom for that bag!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837


You look very stylish!  Love the bag - and it matches your room decor as well!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


Lovely and so sophisticated!  That apple green suede is gorgeous!


----------



## ahirau

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291


Very pretty bag, and the pom looks so cute on her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


Great outfit KC. Very trendy....love it. Bag gives a nice pop too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291


I really love this bag. I am bummed that I missed out on these.. So pretty Cate!


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> I really love this bag. I am bummed that I missed out on these.. So pretty Cate!



Thanks everyone!  I've been seeing all the lovely croco bags here and had to get this one out.


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.





Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837



Zip Zips!!!  Love them both!  That green suede looks great with your outfit, MrsKC.

And TB I have always loved the saffiano zip zip, but don't have one.  I liked black, then navy, and that boreaux is beautiful on you.  I watch all your vids too, but rarely comment.  I cracked up when you said your hubby called your floral shirts old lady or granny style!  I think they are totally in style and easy to wear!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837



Very pretty!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


Beautiful! and I LOVE your sweater/jacket also! Such a great outfit


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.



Your zip zip is beautiful! And I love your coat! 



CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291



Beautiful satchel! And the fur pom is perfect with her!


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


What a gorgeous bag! The suede is so rich looking and that color is awesome!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837


She looks good on your arm! Matches your rug, too! Your little boots look a lot like a pair of Clark's ankle boots I picked up last year. I'm starting to really love Zip Zip satchels more and more. They hold more than they appear to and are so functional. 
P.S. I'm still searching for a black all pebble leather Zip Zip like yours, but no luck. I'm no where remotely close to an outlet so I stalk eBay.!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> It's probably no surprise I moved into Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip Zip today. With saffiano I don't have to worry about the weather... Just grab and go...no worries. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3233837


She looks great on you TB! It looks so nice with your outfit and matches with your pretty rug too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> First outing for my suede zip zip. YD, you asked if the interior pockets were collared with leather,  and the answer is no.


Beautiful! That's a head turner KC!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291


Gorgeous and love that color Pom with her too!


----------



## MrsKC

Today is the dark grey pebbled Richmond.  It is raining here. BTW, the jeans are the Denim and Co TSV from last weekend.  They are great! I don't have any other pants of this brand but they fit great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Today is the dark grey pebbled Richmond.  It is raining here. BTW, the jeans are the Denim and Co TSV from last weekend.  They are great! I don't have any other pants of this brand but they fit great!



Cute bag, KC!   I noticed that Macy's had that tartan plaid bag in the Richmond style.   I have a few D&C tops that I like.   Someone posted on QVC's board a while back that D&C is the same as Macy's "Style & Co" brand, but I don't know if that's true.   I have some Style & Co pants that I like; they seem to fit well.


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> Lovely and so sophisticated!  That apple green suede is gorgeous!





YankeeDooney said:


> Great outfit KC. Very trendy....love it. Bag gives a nice pop too!





CatePNW said:


> Zip Zips!!!  Love them both!  That green suede looks great with your outfit, MrsKC.
> 
> And TB I have always loved the saffiano zip zip, but don't have one.  I liked black, then navy, and that boreaux is beautiful on you.  I watch all your vids too, but rarely comment.  I cracked up when you said your hubby called your floral shirts old lady or granny style!  I think they are totally in style and easy to wear!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful! and I LOVE your sweater/jacket also! Such a great outfit





RuedeNesle said:


> Your zip zip is beautiful! And I love your coat!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful satchel! And the fur pom is perfect with her!





gm2amm said:


> What a gorgeous bag! The suede is so rich looking and that color is awesome!




Thanks for the zip zip love ladies! The sweater coat is a Marshalls find. I love Marshalls!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag, KC!   I noticed that Macy's had that tartan plaid bag in the Richmond style.   I have a few D&C tops that I like.   Someone posted on QVC's board a while back that D&C is the same as Macy's "Style & Co" brand, but I don't know if that's true.   I have some Style & Co pants that I like; they seem to fit well.



Ahhhh, interesting about the brand. It is so hard to get pants to fit right, so when we find something that works we just keep going back.


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3234291


Your satchel is gorgeous , Cate!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Today is the dark grey pebbled Richmond.  It is raining here. BTW, the jeans are the Denim and Co TSV from last weekend.  They are great! I don't have any other pants of this brand but they fit great!



Hi KC!

RICHMOND!!!!!  I was trying to find this tote recently but I was calling it Russell! LOL!  And I think my error caused me to miss my window of opportunity on the leather Richmond. It's not on dooney.com anymore. :cry:   It looks great! Do you love carrying it?

And congrats on the D&Co jeans!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> RICHMOND!!!!!  I was trying to find this tote recently but I was calling it Russell! LOL!  And I think my error caused me to miss my window of opportunity on the leather Richmond. It's not on dooney.com anymore. :cry:   It looks great! Do you love carrying it?
> 
> And congrats on the D&Co jeans!



Well I think you got the name wrong because the only time we have seen it in leather was the 12 DOD. So, it is new to us. There are fabric versions of it though.  
Yeah, I love it. Especially love the outside back zip for a phone and the strappy hsndles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well I think you got the name wrong because the only time we have seen it in leather was the 12 DOD. So, it is new to us. There are fabric versions of it though.
> Yeah, I love it. Especially love the outside back zip for a phone and the strappy hsndles.



That's right, it was during the 12 DOD. No wonder I can't find the leather version.  I saw the fabric versions but I really love your leather tote.

I'm happy you're loving her!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to a museum and I wore my olive small Kendall.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  do you carry your Kendall on your arm/wrist or over the shoulder?   Love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  do you carry your Kendall on your arm/wrist or over the shoulder?   Love the color.


I carry my little Kendalls like a satchel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a museum and I wore my olive small Kendall.


Pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I carry my little Kendalls like a satchel.


Of course you do! You need to change your screen name to "Satchel Queen" or something ! Lol!  She looks great on you!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Of course you do! You need to change your screen name to "Satchel Queen" or something ! Lol!  She looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a museum and I wore my olive small Kendall.


Beautiful TM! Great contrast with your pretty jacket!!  Would you be going to the Satchel Museum by any chance?  LOL


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> Beautiful TM! Great contrast with your pretty jacket!!  Would you be going to the Satchel Museum by any chance?  LOL


Yes, ha! 

Don't forget to wear gloves with your bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


>


That picture is adorable and it explains a lot !


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> That picture is adorable and it explains a lot !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> I carry my little Kendalls like a satchel.




*TM:*  I asked because my drawstring handbags won't stay on my shoulder for even a few seconds.  But they seem heavy and unbalanced when I carry them in my hand or on my arm.  I think it's the length of the strap that doesn't balance well with the size and weight of the bag.   I much prefer double handle satchels,  but have weakened and purchased a number of drawstrings because the style is so ???? interesting? cool? fresh? modern? different?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a museum and I wore my olive small Kendall.



Hi TM!

I love hearing about your outings with your Hubs!  You two know how to enjoy the day together!

Your olive Kendall is beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  I asked because my drawstring handbags won't stay on my shoulder for even a few seconds.  But they seem heavy and unbalanced when I carry them in my hand or on my arm.  I think it's the length of the strap that doesn't balance well with the size and weight of the bag.   I much prefer double handle satchels,  but have weakened and purchased a number of drawstrings because the style is so ???? interesting? cool? fresh? modern? different?


I do love satchels but I also love my Buckleys since they  carry like a satchel. I love the little Kendall bags because they are darling and the pebbled leather is perfect for them. I love how they sit, so cute.

Here is the little squirrel stuffed toy I bought at the museum. I love watching the squirrels in our yard.

Little Kendall bags are cute.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I do love satchels but I also love my Buckleys since they  carry like a satchel. I love the little Kendall bags because they are darling and the pebbled leather is perfect for them. I love how they sit, so cute.
> 
> Here is the little squirrel stuffed toy I bought at the museum. I love watching the squirrels in our yard.
> 
> Little Kendall bags are cute.


That is so cute! What a perfect little home for him! Green is definitely his color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I do love satchels but I also love my Buckleys since they  carry like a satchel. I love the little Kendall bags because they are darling and the pebbled leather is perfect for them. I love how they sit, so cute.
> 
> Here is the little squirrel stuffed toy I bought at the museum. I love watching the squirrels in our yard.
> 
> Little Kendall bags are cute.




OMG, this is such an adorable picture! Great imagination and photography T! I love having "fun" with bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, ha!
> 
> Don't forget to wear gloves with your bags.




So cute! It started early for you huh? [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Today is the dark grey pebbled Richmond.  It is raining here. BTW, the jeans are the Denim and Co TSV from last weekend.  They are great! I don't have any other pants of this brand but they fit great!




You look great KC! Love the bag. It's so great when you can order jeans online and they fit great. I'm always afraid to do that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> She looks great on you TB! It looks so nice with your outfit and matches with your pretty rug too!




Thanks T! I didn't even realize it marked my decor. I guess that's why I love it. [emoji4]



gm2amm said:


> She looks good on your arm! Matches your rug, too! Your little boots look a lot like a pair of Clark's ankle boots I picked up last year. I'm starting to really love Zip Zip satchels more and more. They hold more than they appear to and are so functional.
> 
> P.S. I'm still searching for a black all pebble leather Zip Zip like yours, but no luck. I'm no where remotely close to an outlet so I stalk eBay.!!




Thanks G! These boots are some I found at Carsons on a Black Friday sale. The price was right and I didn't have anything in grey so I snapped them up. 
I love Clarks though. We have an outlet close by. My outlet in Aurora had a black pebbled leather zip zip a couple of weeks ago. It was nicer than mine and had the black smooth leather trim and handles and also leather trimmed pockets. Maybe they still have it and maybe it's shipable? Might be worth a call? Good luck. [emoji4] The black in saffiano is really rich and beautiful though. 



Sparker said:


> Very pretty!!




Thanks S! 



CatePNW said:


> Zip Zips!!!  Love them both!  That green suede looks great with your outfit, MrsKC.
> 
> And TB I have always loved the saffiano zip zip, but don't have one.  I liked black, then navy, and that boreaux is beautiful on you.  I watch all your vids too, but rarely comment.  I cracked up when you said your hubby called your floral shirts old lady or granny style!  I think they are totally in style and easy to wear!




Thanks Cate! I love the black zip zip too. That was the first one I was wanting but I couldn't find it on sale. Thanks for watching my videos. It's funny because I told my hubby that I said that in my video and that a lot of ladies were commenting that their husbands tell them the same thing. So we went up to the closet and he "critiqued" all of my new one world tops. They all got "approval" except for the turquoise one with skit if pattern. He said he doesn't mind the pattern so much, it's the rhinestones or embellishments that he doesn't like. Lol!



ahirau said:


> You look very stylish!  Love the bag - and it matches your room decor as well!




Thanks A! I didn't even notice that, but you are right! I guess it's no surprise I was drawn to the Bordeaux. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


Love that bag!! Makes me want to change into my black zip zip )


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


Great shot! Love the bag, TB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118



Great picture!  I love the bag and the gloves!  I'm staring at my zip zip now. We're watching the Seahawks/Vikings playoff game.

 I'm sorry your son's team is losing.  I hope it's not too late for a comeback and win!

Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Love that bag!! Makes me want to change into my black zip zip )




Thanks Julie! 



MrsKC said:


> Great shot! Love the bag, TB!




Thanks KC! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Great picture!  I love the bag and the gloves!  I'm staring at my zip zip now. We're watching the Seahawks/Vikings playoff game.
> 
> I'm sorry your son's team is losing.  I hope it's not too late for a comeback and win!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too!




Thanks RN! Well his team lost but they played their hearts out in the third period. Good luck to your team as well and have fun. I was inspired by your cafe shots. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Well his team lost but they played their hearts out in the third period. Good luck to your team as well and have fun. I was inspired by your cafe shots. [emoji4]



When you can walk away at the end of the game knowing you never gave up that's what truly matters!

Thanks for the good luck wishes and thanks for letting me know my cafe shots inspired your photo!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


Very nice photo and bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice photo and bag.




Thanks T! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> When you can walk away at the end of the game knowing you never gave up that's what truly matters!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes and thanks for letting me know my cafe shots inspired your photo!




You are so right. Also I noticed that when you can walk out of the locker room after having 2 doughnuts it's all good! [emoji23]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


Great picture! She looks fabulous ! 
Happy (rainy here) Sunday! I Never did get  out of my pjs today! My hubby picked up subs for a late lunch/ early dinner while I watched a movie and took a nap! And my sixteen yr old made chocolate chip cookies for us and played board games with neighbor friends! Yes , I said BOARD games!  ahh Sunday!


----------



## Suzwhat

Seville Callie in Natural.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


Beautiful Suz!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


Gorgeous especially in Natural


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994



Mornin' SW!

Callie is a beauty!  I love the buckles on the strap and the pockets in front.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


What a pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994




Love it!! Such a beautiful color in this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful Suz!







Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous especially in Natural







RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SW!
> 
> 
> 
> Callie is a beauty!  I love the buckles on the strap and the pockets in front.







Trudysmom said:


> What a pretty bag!







Twoboyz said:


> Love it!! Such a beautiful color in this bag. [emoji7]




Thanks, friends!


----------



## Allieandalf

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994




Beautiful!  I ordered this bag in navy from I love Dooney 10 days ago.  Still waiting for them to ship it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful!  I ordered this bag in navy from I love Dooney 10 days ago.  Still waiting for them to ship it.




Thank you!  You will love it.  I hope you get it soon.  I even love the coated lining.   I thought I would not like it.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994




Love this color!!! Pretty pretty pretty!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118




Oh my word. Uggh [emoji30] that Bordeaux color is gorgeous


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


Wow! That's Gorgeous! I love it in the natural! So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  You will love it.  I hope you get it soon.  I even love the coated lining.   I thought I would not like it.


Yeah , I have a bag with the coated  lining and lots of people were complaining about it, but I love it! So worry free!


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Oh my word. Uggh [emoji30] that Bordeaux color is gorgeous




Thank you Melissa! [emoji4]


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


Looks like she's a "keeper"!


----------



## gm2amm

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


So pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Looks like she's a "keeper"!




She sure is! Thanks g! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.




Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.


Great looking bag and scenery TM!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.


Gorgeous TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.



Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.


 
So pretty!  Love it!  And I love your top!


(I've briefly come up for air - hopefully I can catch up with everyone and participate on a regular basis again.  So many beautiful bags to check out!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Seville Callie in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237994


 
Love this bag in Natural.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> We are losing, but I got one of the best seats in the house this morning, one with a table to hold my things and a chair with a back to relax in. Happy Sunday everybody. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3237118


 
Awww, sorry you're losing.  Twins on the Zip Zip.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.


Love the Crimson beauty!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  welcome back.  Hope all is well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone! And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!

Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
View attachment 3241802


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  welcome back.  Hope all is well.




Thanks! I'm happy to be back. I've missed seeing everyone's posts.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! *And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!
> *
> Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3241802



Happy Friday!

Me too!  No school for the grandchildren Monday! 

Flo is beautiful! 

Have a great long weekend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the Flo in Ivy.  Enjoy your handbag and your weekend.


----------



## MelissaPurse

With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.


SO pretty! Even with the raindrops


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.



Hi  MP!

She's a real team player!  A beautiful, functional bag on a rainy day! (Or any day!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Me too!  No school for the grandchildren Monday!
> 
> Flo is beautiful!
> 
> Have a great long weekend!


You have a great long weekend as well! School is out on Monday for us as well. I love long weekends.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love the Flo in Ivy.  Enjoy your handbag and your weekend.


 Thanks LJ!  You have a wonderful weekend as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.


 
I love close up pictures like this.  Ms. Claremont Woven is gorgeous!  This just went back on my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!
> 
> Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3241802



Love that ivy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.



OMG, she is STUNNING.  Your pic makes me want to get my black one out and load her up.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that ivy!


 
Thanks!  I think Flo is my favorite Dooney bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.


Very pretty color.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!
> 
> Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3241802


Love that flo in ivy.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my turquoise pocket satchel. I also wore my new ring and cute owl pendant.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3241877
> 
> With this rainy weather, Ms. Claremont Woven embossed came out to play and lightly rained on.


Pretty picture MP. Such a lovely bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Crimson Double pocket flo satchel out to lunch and errands today. Then took a photo on the waterfall.



Another great shot TM! That bag......sigh. Love.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!
> 
> Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3241802



Another beauty NAC!


----------



## MrsKC

Today is small giraffe chiarra. Love this satchel .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Today is small giraffe chiarra. Love this satchel .



Such a cute bag, KC.   I think they should bring back the Chiarra in the City leather!!   (And it's about time for a re-do on the animal print leathers, too.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the Gretta Gretchen hobo.   I forget how much I enjoy this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bronze Ostrich Drawstring is my shopping buddy today.
View attachment 3243059

View attachment 3243060


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Today is small giraffe chiarra. Love this satchel .




Love this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Gretta Gretchen hobo.   I forget how much I enjoy this bag.




Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Gretta Gretchen hobo.   I forget how much I enjoy this bag.



Love that one. I am out running around and see several LV monos today.  It is overcast and misty. Guess they aren't worried about the Vachetta,  maybe I should get over it!!

See a cute Speedy, can't wait for you to get yours .


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Ostrich Drawstring is my shopping buddy today.
> View attachment 3243059
> 
> View attachment 3243060



You have a great companion today NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love that one. I am out running around and see several LV monos today.  It is overcast and misty. Guess they aren't worried about the Vachetta,  maybe I should get over it!!
> 
> See a cute Speedy, can't wait for you to get yours .



That is the main reason I went with the Damier Ebene...no raw vachetta.  I'm not ready for the stress of mono.     (Though I have been reading every post on the 600-page "Delightful" thread.  Eeeeeeeeeeek.)   Lots of LV owners are using leather treatment on their bags, but that is terrifying, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Ostrich Drawstring is my shopping buddy today.
> View attachment 3243059
> 
> View attachment 3243060



Great shopping companion, NAC!   I love a lightweight shoulder bag and she's a beaut.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That is the main reason I went with the Damier Ebene...no raw vachetta.  I'm not ready for the stress of mono.     (Though I have been reading every post on the 600-page "Delightful" thread.  Eeeeeeeeeeek.)   Lots of LV owners are using leather treatment on their bags, but that is terrifying, too.



You made a wise choice.  I love the Delightful!  I also like the Tivoli .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> You made a wise choice.  I love the Delightful!  I also like the Tivoli .



I'm considering the Delightful MM in mono, but I'm going to wait and see just how much I like the Speedy.   I think it would be nice to have one bag in mono and one in DE.   (And I can't believe what I "hear" myself saying.  I have always disliked LV.  LOL)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love that flo in ivy.




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping with my sister today. I wore my turquoise pocket satchel. I also wore my new ring and cute owl pendant.




I love everything about this!!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

No bags purchased at Dillards today. They had one stand of Dooney for 30% off and nothing tempted me there. 

There was one very small stand of Brahmin on sale but nothing tempted me there. I really want another Gracie, but in Toasted Almond but those aren't on sale. I already have Ink and Black. 

TJMaxx had nothing of interest either. But, tomorrow I'm going to Belk so I will see what's on clearance there. 

Couple of terrible spy pics on Dillards. 

View attachment 3243182

View attachment 3243183


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No bags purchased at Dillards today. They had one stand of Dooney for 30% off and nothing tempted me there.
> 
> There was one very small stand of Brahmin on sale but nothing tempted me there. I really want another Gracie, but in Toasted Almond but those aren't on sale. I already have Ink and Black.
> 
> TJMaxx had nothing of interest either. But, tomorrow I'm going to Belk so I will see what's on clearance there.
> 
> Couple of terrible spy pics on Dillards.
> 
> View attachment 3243182
> 
> View attachment 3243183


Well, that looks like a sorry excuse for a Dooney display. I live in the land of NO shopping, so thats what we get around here also. I once went into a store called "Carsons" shortly after we moved here, and not only did they not have many Dooneys, the lettering on the wall in the handbag section for Dooney read "Dooney and Buorke"  If there had been an associate within two miles to tell about that mistake I would have, but you guessed it!  NO employees anywhere. 
This is why I shop online!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm considering the Delightful MM in mono, but I'm going to wait and see just how much I like the Speedy.   I think it would be nice to have one bag in mono and one in DE.   (And I can't believe what I "hear" myself saying.  I have always disliked LV.  LOL)



I know, it's addictive! !  Are they still making the Delightful or is it retired?


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No bags purchased at Dillards today. They had one stand of Dooney for 30% off and nothing tempted me there.
> 
> There was one very small stand of Brahmin on sale but nothing tempted me there. I really want another Gracie, but in Toasted Almond but those aren't on sale. I already have Ink and Black.
> 
> TJMaxx had nothing of interest either. But, tomorrow I'm going to Belk so I will see what's on clearance there.
> 
> Couple of terrible spy pics on Dillards.
> 
> View attachment 3243182
> 
> View attachment 3243183



Well bummer. ...maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, that looks like a sorry excuse for a Dooney display. I live in the land of NO shopping, so thats what we get around here also. I once went into a store called "Carsons" shortly after we moved here, and not only did they not have many Dooneys, the lettering on the wall in the handbag section for Dooney read "Dooney and Buorke"  If there had been an associate within two miles to tell about that mistake I would have, but you guessed it!  NO employees anywhere.
> This is why I shop online!




They had a good selection of Dooney that were all regular price. That one rack was the only one with the sale prices currently.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I might have bought that black and white Brahmin on the lowest shelf.  

  Sorry you didn't find any treasures.   But when you have a collection,  you need to be picky about what you add.
BTW,  I like the color of your ostrich d/s.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know, it's addictive! !  Are they still making the Delightful or is it retired?



It's a current style.  I won't be buying any "pre-loved" because I don't know anything about how to authenticate and I don't want to get ripped off.  (Not to mention I'm a germ-phobe.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks for the Dillard's report, *NAC*!   Sorry you didn't find a treasure today.   Maybe Belk will have something you love tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*   But when you have a collection,  you need to be picky about what you add.



Isn't that the truth,* LJ*!  I was in my purse closet a little while ago and pulled out a Montecatini hobo that made me sigh.   I can't even explain how much I love my "collection."      It's like my own personal little purse boutique in there!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't that the truth,* LJ*!  I was in my purse closet a little while ago and pulled out a Montecatini hobo that made me sigh.   I can't even explain how much I love my "collection."      It's like my own personal little purse boutique in there!!




I totally get that. I fall in love with bag all over again every time I carry it. I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for the Dillard's report, *NAC*!   Sorry you didn't find a treasure today.   Maybe Belk will have something you love tomorrow.




And I have deliveries coming next week too.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They had a good selection of Dooney that were all regular price. That one rack was the only one with the sale prices currently.


Ahhh, Well that makes more sense. Sometimes the stores near me look like that in the regular section :roll eyes: Hope you have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a current style.  I won't be buying any "pre-loved" because I don't know anything about how to authenticate and I don't want to get ripped off.  (Not to mention I'm a germ-phobe.  )


Oh I understand. If I buy again I would search for preloved and have it authenticated on the LV board. However, sending Ms Dawson back will be a little chunk........of change.

Good to know you can get that style--Delightful, if you want it.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't that the truth,* LJ*!  I was in my purse closet a little while ago and pulled out a Montecatini hobo that made me sigh.   I can't even explain how much I love my "collection."      It's like my own personal little purse boutique in there!!



Yeah, your hobos are gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And I have deliveries coming next week too.



Me, too!!   And I'm really excited!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh I understand. If I buy again I would search for preloved and have it authenticated on the LV board. However, sending Ms Dawson back will be a little chunk........of change.
> 
> Good to know you can get that style--Delightful, if you want it.



I guess I just have a mental block about buying used.  When shopping in a store I always ask if they have one in factory wrapping in the stockroom.     Pitiful, but there you are.     Are you returning your Dawson?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, your hobos are gorgeous!


   And so is YOURS!!   

I got the Montecatini out to measure.  I'm still considering the Delightful but I can't decide if I want the PM or MM size, so I'm measuring hobos today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Me, too!!   And I'm really excited!!




Me too!! I bet you are excited! Your first LV!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!! I bet you are excited! Your first LV!



Oddly, I'm as excited about the lizard zipzip and black Elisa as the Speedy.      It will be a good purse week for sure!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Today is small giraffe chiarra. Love this satchel .



That is a really pretty bag. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Gretta Gretchen hobo.   I forget how much I enjoy this bag.



Very pretty hobo!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Ostrich Drawstring is my shopping buddy today.
> View attachment 3243059
> 
> View attachment 3243060



Your bronze drawstring is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I just have a mental block about buying used.  When shopping in a store I always ask if they have one in factory wrapping in the stockroom.     Pitiful, but there you are.     Are you returning your Dawson?



Yes, I understand about the germs!!
I am like 99 percent sure she is going back. I think she is too big for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oddly, I'm as excited about the lizard zipzip and black Elisa as the Speedy.      It will be a good purse week for sure!




It sure will be. I think I'm the most excited about Taupe Flo, since this color has been on my wish list for a while now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.




Lovely!


----------



## jeep317

I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.


 
Sharp looking handbag.


----------



## Chanticleer

I have quite a few LV's with vachetta.  Once they patina, you really don't have to worry about the weather too much, although, if the weather is rainy, not just overcast or a little misty, I still use my Damier Ebene pieces.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!




Love!! I can see why!


----------



## Julie Ann

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.


She's lovely! I'm so crushing on the buckleys. There so comfy to carry. I'm a Buckley and a zip zip girl


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! And it's a three day weekend! That makes me very happy!
> 
> Ivy Flo is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3241802


Love Miss Flo In Ivy! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!


So pretty! I love Olivia and I love the Gretta sig. too! I have two Olivia satchels and love them! Such a classic style to carry!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> And so is YOURS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Montecatini out to measure.  I'm still considering the Delightful but I can't decide if I want the PM or MM size, so I'm measuring hobos today.




Do you mind sharing the measurements?


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!



Hi J!

I can see why you do, she's beautiful!  And I bet she carries a lot without being heavy!


----------



## Allieandalf

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!




Love this style!  The pockets on the sides is an added  bonus.  I have it in red and want it in caramel.


----------



## Allieandalf

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.




Beautiful!  Love the charm too!


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm considering the Delightful MM in mono, but I'm going to wait and see just how much I like the Speedy.   I think it would be nice to have one bag in mono and one in DE.   (And I can't believe what I "hear" myself saying.  I have always disliked LV.  LOL)




The speedy bandouliere will be my next LV purchase if I can stop buying Dooneys long enough to save up for one, lol.  What size speedy did you get?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Do you mind sharing the measurements?



Not at all!   To measure, I laid it out flat...






Measurements are approximate because it is very soft and slouchy leather.   I measured it at 16" wide (at the widest point), 13" high and 3" deep.   

The measurements are a little deceiving because the bag looks so different when it's loaded up and slouching...






I hope that helps!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley out to lunch today.



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yes, I understand about the germs!!
> I am like 99 percent sure she is going back. I think she is too big for me.



I think mine is going back, too.  She really is a big bag.   I need to make up my mind soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!



I love that bag, Jeep!   Gorgeous.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Not at all!   To measure, I laid it out flat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measurements are approximate because it is very soft and slouchy leather.   I measured it at 16" wide (at the widest point), 13" high and 3" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> The measurements are a little deceiving because the bag looks so different when it's loaded up and slouching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps!




It does! Can I ask one more favor, what's the style #? Do you know? Thx again


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> The speedy bandouliere will be my next LV purchase if I can stop buying Dooneys long enough to save up for one, lol.  What size speedy did you get?



I finally decided on the regular Speedy 30 (not the bandouliere).  It took me forever to decide which size and which style    There is a rumor on the LV board that a price increase is imminent ...so I decided to buy before they get totally out of my range.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> It does! Can I ask one more favor, what's the style #? Do you know? Thx again



Yes, it is MBM67.    Here is the original reveal thread and review of the bag... http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/review-of-the-montecatini-buckle-hobo-850568.html.   

And here is the bag on the Dooney website (archived).   http://www.dooney.com/montecatini-buckle-hobo/MBM67.html   The "official" measurements on the website are not the same as mine, but I believe Dooney measures the bottom of the bag and not the widest point.


----------



## MrsKC

Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)



This is a beautiful satchel!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)


Lovely bag and outfit - stay warm! Love the blackwatch plaid in winter!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)



Gorgeous, KC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)


Lookin' very stylish KC!


----------



## momjules

Winter beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm a little behind.  Beautiful bags everyone! I can't wait for this weeks reveals.


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally decided on the regular Speedy 30 (not the bandouliere).  It took me forever to decide which size and which style    There is a rumor on the LV board that a price increase is imminent ...so I decided to buy before they get totally out of my range.




I tried them out in the store and the 30 is my pick too [emoji4].  [emoji30] to the price increase.  I may have to consider pre loved.


----------



## vanhornink

Allieandalf said:


> I tried them out in the store and the 30 is my pick too [emoji4].  [emoji30] to the price increase.  I may have to consider pre loved.



I can only buy LV anymore pre-loved. I only own 1 bag. I had the medium Montsouris backpack in monogram, bought her January of 2002 for a total with tax of $620.00, way before all the huge price increases, that was my highest priced bag to date. Sold her last summer, because I outgrew her space wise and she was just sitting in my closet and still had a ton of life in her, she was in great shape. I bought a pre-loved Alma in monogram to replace her, a bag I've had in the past. I love LV but I cant justify spending $2/3000.00 for a bag, this is just my opinion and please I dont mean to offend anyone on here, to each their own


----------



## MiaBorsa

vanhornink said:


> I can only buy LV anymore pre-loved. I only own 1 bag. I had the medium Montsouris backpack in monogram, bought her January of 2002 for a total with tax of $620.00, way before all the huge price increases, that was my highest priced bag to date. Sold her last summer, because I outgrew her space wise and she was just sitting in my closet and still had a ton of life in her, she was in great shape. I bought a pre-loved Alma in monogram to replace her, a bag I've had in the past. I love LV but I cant justify spending $2/3000.00 for a bag, this is just my opinion and please I dont mean to offend anyone on here, to each their own


Girl, you aren't offending anyone, and I totally agree with you.  I have always believed that LV (and for that matter, ALL of the "premier" designers) are grossly overpriced.   The Alma is a gorgeous bag so you own a beauty.    I decided that I want one LV in my "collection," but you will never see me buying a $2-$3,000 purse.   Just not happenin'.       I'm happy for those who can and do, but that's out of my league.


----------



## msmiscl

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)



I absolutely adore their tartan patterns!


----------



## vanhornink

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you aren't offending anyone, and I totally agree with you.  I have always believed that LV (and for that matter, ALL of the "premier" designers) are grossly overpriced.   The Alma is a gorgeous bag so you own a beauty.    I decided that I want one LV in my "collection," but you will never see me buying a $2-$3,000 purse.   Just not happenin'.       I'm happy for those who can and do, but that's out of my league.


Oh I'm glad, I didnt want to step on anyone's toes here, I love all you ladies and I'm glad that you totally get what I said. I agree too, if you can buy a purse at that price tag, go for it and God bless you but I'm with you, its out of my league.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)


Very pretty bag and print.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)




Looks great on you!  Love this bag.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it is MBM67.    Here is the original reveal thread and review of the bag... http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/review-of-the-montecatini-buckle-hobo-850568.html.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the bag on the Dooney website (archived).   http://www.dooney.com/montecatini-buckle-hobo/MBM67.html   The "official" measurements on the website are not the same as mine, but I believe Dooney measures the bottom of the bag and not the widest point.




Thanks so much!!! I appreciate it


----------



## gm2amm

jeep317 said:


> I keep going back to this Olivia Gretta in T'moro. I just adore her!


Beautiful bag! Love that color, too. I can see why you keep going back to her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Aqua Pebbled Satchel joining me today. 
View attachment 3245102

View attachment 3245103


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel joining me today.
> View attachment 3245102
> 
> View attachment 3245103


Lovely color and I do love that style!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely color and I do love that style!




I think you might have a few in this style.  [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Thanks so much!!! I appreciate it



You are quite welcome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aqua Pebbled Satchel joining me today.
> View attachment 3245102
> 
> View attachment 3245103



Love it, NAC.   She looks like springtime!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, NAC.   She looks like springtime!




Thanks! Me too!  I love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.




Wow. Gorgeous. What is the color?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow. Gorgeous. What is the color?



That's the natural.   I have the black coming on Wednesday.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.


I love it, great color and style!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG,* I am so in love with this heavy purse.*



Fashion is pain!   She's beautiful Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I love it, great color and style!


Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> *Fashion is pain!*   She's beautiful Sarah!



Girl, I know that's right!!     When I first saw this bag, I knew I would keep her even if I had to pull her around in a wagon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I know that's right!!     When I first saw this bag, I knew I would keep her even if I had to pull her around in a wagon.


----------



## Chanticleer

vanhornink,
I agree with you.  I have collected 17 LV's over the last few years, all bought new.  They are all monogram or Damier Ebene with one leather Alma.  The prices have gotten ridiculous.  A price increase continuously!  I won't pay these prices anymore for a bag, and their leather bags are waaay beyond what I would pay.  I love the leather in the DB bags, and honestly, the organization in DB is great.  Most of the LV's have none, or if they do, it's one slit pocket.  I love my LV's, but now wear them on weekends.  I love a good leather bag, and Dooney has the best, in my opinion.


----------



## momjules

That's very funny! Dooney girls pulling their bags in a wagon. That's one way for a dooney girl to stand out!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I know that's right!!     When I first saw this bag, I knew I would keep her even if I had to pull her around in a wagon.




The sacrifices we make for our handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mia:  the Elisa reminds me of a style Dooney did in the Dillen collection years ago.  I don't remember the name,  but I have a few of them in the back of my closet.   Isn't it also like a Florentine style they did in the early days of Florentine.... the tab satchel, or something like that?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> vanhornink,
> I agree with you.  I have collected 17 LV's over the last few years, all bought new.  They are all monogram or Damier Ebene with one leather Alma.  The prices have gotten ridiculous.  A price increase continuously!  I won't pay these prices anymore for a bag, and their leather bags are waaay beyond what I would pay.  I love the leather in the DB bags, and honestly, the organization in DB is great.  Most of the LV's have none, or if they do, it's one slit pocket.  I love my LV's, but now wear them on weekends.  I love a good leather bag, and Dooney has the best, in my opinion.



There has been a lot of discussion around LV's strategy of weeding out the undesirable riff-raff that clutter up the boutiques buying coated cotton Speedys (me).     This article is interesting reading...  http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lvmhs-slowdown-handbag-sales-continues/

From the article...   "._..Louis Vuitton has long been LVMHs biggest cash cow, and perception problems with its monogram bags have begun to haunt the brand. *Namely, customers at the highest end of the market, those who shop the most frequently and spend the most money, perceive Vuitton to be a brand that caters to a less sophisticated segment of the market, to put it delicately.*

...As we told you when the story first broke, LVMHs strategy is to go after those big-fish customers that are now somewhat leery of its marquee brand. *That means raising prices overall to discourage low-end customers* and renewing the companys focus on leather instead of monogram canvas. _"

So apparently the price increases are not due to increased costs, nor supply and demand, but are solely done to weed out the undesirable element of middle class consumers (me) from owning LV.   Nice.    

Coach is trying this same sort of business model, unfortunately until they close all the outlet stores their new plan is doomed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> That's very funny! Dooney girls pulling their bags in a wagon. That's one way for a dooney girl to stand out!



We must sacrifice, MJ!!   Have you loaded up your new Brahmin, or must you wait till your birthday?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> The sacrifices we make for our handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  the Elisa reminds me of a style Dooney did in the Dillen collection years ago.  I don't remember the name,  but I have a few of them in the back of my closet.   Isn't it also like a Florentine style they did in the early days of Florentine.... the tab satchel, or something like that?



Yes, it's very similar,* LJ.*  Marybel and I had this same discussion a few weeks ago as she also owns some of the Florentine Leather Tab Collar Satchels.   Here is that bag on QVC....  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Tab-Collar-Satchel.product.A224968.html    You can see the slight difference in shape, the different handles that fold down, etc.  

I never got one of those, but I always loved the look.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> There has been a lot of discussion around LV's strategy of weeding out the undesirable riff-raff that clutter up the boutiques buying coated cotton Speedys (me).     This article is interesting reading...  http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lvmhs-slowdown-handbag-sales-continues/
> 
> From the article...   "._..Louis Vuitton has long been LVMHs biggest cash cow, and perception problems with its monogram bags have begun to haunt the brand. *Namely, customers at the highest end of the market, those who shop the most frequently and spend the most money, perceive Vuitton to be a brand that caters to a less sophisticated segment of the market, to put it delicately.*
> 
> ...As we told you when the story first broke, LVMHs strategy is to go after those big-fish customers that are now somewhat leery of its marquee brand. *That means raising prices overall to discourage low-end customers* and renewing the companys focus on leather instead of monogram canvas. _"
> 
> So apparently the price increases are not due to increased costs, nor supply and demand, but are solely done to weed out the undesirable element of middle class consumers (me) from owning LV.   Nice.
> 
> Coach is trying this same sort of business model, unfortunately until they close all the outlet stores their new plan is doomed.



Thanks for the info MB.  I also live on the other side of the LV tracks. 
Would love a preloved speedy and alma. Mono is my favorite. ..but maybe since it is all I am willing to pay for. I don't mind being among the riff-raff


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray florentine satchel out to do errands. It is a beautiful day. I rode my bike also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for the info MB.  I also live on the other side of the LV tracks.
> Would love a preloved speedy and alma. Mono is my favorite. ..but maybe since it is all I am willing to pay for. I don't mind being among the riff-raff



Sad that LV just blatantly puts it out there:   "You are not welcome in your Denim and Company pants and Clarks shoes."    

My Speedy coming to riff-raff city will have to learn to rub shoulders with the Dooney and Coach in the closet.  GASP.   The horror.


----------



## momjules

Miaborsa, yes I have loaded up my new Brahmin. My birthday is Friday but my hubby said I can have it early. I ordered the roses charm for it and it has shipped already! I  just noticed yesterday that I had no reg cards for any of the products I bought. I called today and they said the outlet doesn't give out reg info. I read the back of the receipt and there is no warranty or anything. That gives the outlet a problem flag to me. I'm sure I won't need it as I take care of my bags. If there is a problem I will be sure to raise a ruckus. I think these are quality bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Sad that LV just blatantly puts it out there:   "You are not welcome in your Denim and Company pants and Clarks shoes."
> 
> My Speedy coming to riff-raff city will have to learn to rub shoulders with the Dooney and Coach in the closet.  GASP.   The horror.


My new Gucci fits in fine with Coach and D&B. They are all beautiful. I LOVE my new Gucci. 

I bet you will enjoy your new LV.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Miaborsa, yes I have loaded up my new Brahmin. My birthday is Friday but my hubby said I can have it early. I ordered the roses charm for it and it has shipped already! I  just noticed yesterday that I had no reg cards for any of the products I bought. I called today and they said the outlet doesn't give out reg info. I read the back of the receipt and there is no warranty or anything. That gives the outlet a problem flag to me. I'm sure I won't need it as I take care of my bags. If there is a problem I will be sure to raise a ruckus. I think these are quality bags.



MJ--how odd that the outlet bags don't have registration cards; I never noticed that.  I'm glad you are getting to carry your beautiful new bag for your "birthday week!"   

I can assure you that your things are well made and you won't have any problem with them.  I have been buying Brahmin for years and I have never had a single issue.  They are quality.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> My new Gucci fits in fine with Coach and D&B. They are all beautiful. I LOVE my new Gucci.
> 
> I bet you will enjoy your new LV.



I'm sure I will, TM.  (But I will also enjoy my Denim & Co pants and Clarks shoes.  )   I also have some Gucci bags that I love; it's nice to have a varied selection.   

For our first Christmas together over 25 years ago, my hubby gave me a Gucci purse, so they have always been close to my heart.  (Besides, Gucci has two sales per year which usually allows me to find a deal.)


----------



## momjules

I love the patterns and colors of Brahmin. I don't see anything that is not quality.
Thank you for you experienced advice


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I love the patterns and colors of Brahmin. I don't see anything that is not quality.
> Thank you for you experienced advice


   You are quite welcome.   You might want to pick up a jar of the Brahmin leather conditioner at some point.   I have had a jar that has lasted a couple of years now!!   It really brings back the gloss and keeps the leather supple.


----------



## momjules

I will look into that 
My hubby thinks I'm leaving dooney. I said a girl can share her heart!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure I will, TM.  (But I will also enjoy my Denim & Co pants and Clarks shoes.  )   I also have some Gucci bags that I love; it's nice to have a varied selection.
> 
> For our first Christmas together over 25 years ago, my hubby gave me a Gucci purse, so they have always been close to my heart.  (Besides, Gucci has two sales per year which usually allows me to find a deal.)


Yes, a varied selection is fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray florentine satchel out to do errands. It is a beautiful day. I rode my bike also.



Love the gray, TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray florentine satchel out to do errands. It is a beautiful day. I rode my bike also.




Pretty!  Perfect with your top.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Miaborsa, yes I have loaded up my new Brahmin. My birthday is Friday but my hubby said I can have it early. I ordered the roses charm for it and it has shipped already! I  just noticed yesterday that I had no reg cards for any of the products I bought. I called today and they said the outlet doesn't give out reg info. I read the back of the receipt and there is no warranty or anything. That gives the outlet a problem flag to me. I'm sure I won't need it as I take care of my bags. If there is a problem I will be sure to raise a ruckus. I think these are quality bags.




*MJ:*  I registered my Brahmin handbags on their web site.  My bags were bought in an outlet,  but it was over 3 years ago,  so I don't know if anything has changed.   You may have enough info on your receipt or on the tags to complete the registration info.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> There has been a lot of discussion around LV's strategy of weeding out the undesirable riff-raff that clutter up the boutiques buying coated cotton Speedys (me).     This article is interesting reading...  http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lvmhs-slowdown-handbag-sales-continues/
> 
> 
> 
> From the article...   "._..Louis Vuitton has long been LVMHs biggest cash cow, and perception problems with its monogram bags have begun to haunt the brand. *Namely, customers at the highest end of the market, those who shop the most frequently and spend the most money, perceive Vuitton to be a brand that caters to a less sophisticated segment of the market, to put it delicately.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...As we told you when the story first broke, LVMHs strategy is to go after those big-fish customers that are now somewhat leery of its marquee brand. *That means raising prices overall to discourage low-end customers* and renewing the companys focus on leather instead of monogram canvas. _"
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently the price increases are not due to increased costs, nor supply and demand, but are solely done to weed out the undesirable element of middle class consumers (me) from owning LV.   Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Coach is trying this same sort of business model, unfortunately until they close all the outlet stores their new plan is doomed.





I'm sure this is their strategy.  I think they would like to be in league with Hermes.  As I said, I think you have to know when to draw the line on handbag prices, unless money is absolutely no object in your life.  I have paid over a thousand dollars for most of my LV's, and I'm done.  I won't pay their leather prices, they border on the ridiculous.  I stuck with the classic styles, so they will never look dated, but I love the leather on Dooney, and I want to carry some leather.  Dooney has become so sophisticated looking and the styles rival the premier brands.  I bought Dooney and Coach many years ago.  I still have some pristine vintage pieces in both brands and have recently bought a few zip zips, and a Florentine satchel.  I'm loving these bags.  LV has its place, but for more everyday wear, I think Dooney can't be beat.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I know that's right!!     When I first saw this bag, I knew I would keep her even if I had to pull her around in a wagon.




LMBO.... 

She's gorgeous! So classy in that color. I picked up the pebbled version today to try on at the outlet and boy was that one heavy too. Like even heavier than my Clayton's (Felt like it).


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO....
> 
> She's gorgeous! So classy in that color. I picked up the pebbled version today to try on at the outlet and boy was that one heavy too. Like even heavier than my Clayton's (Felt like it).



Hey girlie.   Where ya been?   Yeah, she's a chunker, but I love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> I'm sure this is their strategy.  I think they would like to be in league with Hermes.  As I said, I think you have to know when to draw the line on handbag prices, unless money is absolutely no object in your life.  I have paid over a thousand dollars for most of my LV's, and I'm done.  I won't pay their leather prices, they border on the ridiculous.  I stuck with the classic styles, so they will never look dated, but I love the leather on Dooney, and I want to carry some leather.  Dooney has become so sophisticated looking and the styles rival the premier brands.  I bought Dooney and Coach many years ago.  I still have some pristine vintage pieces in both brands and have recently bought a few zip zips, and a Florentine satchel.  I'm loving these bags.  LV has its place, but for more everyday wear, I think Dooney can't be beat.



I figure my money is as green as anyone elses, so I will buy my riff-raff version LV and tote it to Walmart.  Two can play this game, LV!!    

I agree about Dooney quality.   IMO, it is second to none.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.




I was just wondering how you were enjoying this style!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
View attachment 3246064


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064


Just Beautiful, the leather is so smooth!  Lovely bag!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Cold and snowy morning getting ready for church,  accompanied by my Highlands Woven Satchel.  (Sorry about the spots. ...)





MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.



Sorry I'm so far behind!  Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064


 Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064



What a way to start the work week!  She's beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I was just wondering how you were enjoying this style!!!! Beautiful!


Thanks AP!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064



Stunning!   She is flawless, NAC.   I love that beautiful smooth florentine leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Sorry I'm so far behind!  Lovely bags ladies!



Thanks Rosie!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064


The bag is so beautiful!


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064




She is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  can you describe the taupe Flo color?  Is it a brown based mushroom shade, or a grey based shade?   In either case,  it's beautiful.


----------



## Deesgems

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064


Ooh! Her leather looks yummy! So pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up Elisa today.   OMG, I am so in love with this heavy purse.


Gorgeous!  Love her color  and heavy girls need love too!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.


Your Buckley is gorgeous!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> Your Buckley is gorgeous!




Thank you[emoji4][emoji4] hope to add another one in the future


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.




Bag twins!!!! Wow, she's stunning and looks great on you. I think Chestnut is the best color. Would love to see what bag you pair with your bday outfit. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous!  Love her color  and heavy girls need love too!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.



Buckley is gorgeous, MP!


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.


Your Buckley is so pretty! It is a great bag!


----------



## momjules

I have the chestnut Buckley too.its a classic color.


----------



## cbarber1123

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.



This bag is beautiful.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.


OMG, that bag looks gorgeous. Oh man, I want that color too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Just Beautiful, the leather is so smooth!  Lovely bag!




Thanks! I really like this taupe color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just Gorgeous!!




She is a beauty!  So glad I got her.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Taupe Flo. I'm in love.
> View attachment 3246064




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> What a way to start the work week!  She's beautiful!




That is so true! I agree.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!   She is flawless, NAC.   I love that beautiful smooth florentine leather.




Me too!  Although I think she needs a bit more Apple conditioner. She sure soaked it up yesterday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> The bag is so beautiful!




I agree! I'm so in love with this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AnotherPurse said:


> She is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  can you describe the taupe Flo color?  Is it a brown based mushroom shade, or a grey based shade?   In either case,  it's beautiful.




To my eye it is more of a brown based mushroom shade. I don't detect any grey. It's a rich color, but not as deep as Chestnut.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> To my eye it is more of a brown based mushroom shade. I don't detect any grey. It's a rich color, but not as deep as Chestnut.




Thanks for the great description.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3246535
> 
> Ms. Chestnut Buckley went birthday outfit shopping with me today.




Twins with me too!  I love Buckley in Chestnut. So deep and rich. She looks great on you too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh! Her leather looks yummy! So pretty!




The Taupe is stunning. I can't stop looking at her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!




She sure is! I'm so thrilled to have her.


----------



## AnotherPurse

pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3246692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.




Hi AP!

I don't have any embossed leather items so I can't answer your question, but she's beautiful! Glad she's getting some fresh air!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3246692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.


She's gorgeous! Don't have experience with the embossed though, sorry!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Kelly Green today... Such a great carefree bag!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Kelly Green today... Such a great carefree bag!
> 
> View attachment 3247785



The trim is looking lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Kelly Green today... Such a great carefree bag!
> 
> View attachment 3247785




What a fun bag! Love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.

View attachment 3248000

View attachment 3248001


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001



Loving all the olive this season !


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. *I'm a bit late to the party *but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001



Happy Friday-Eve NAC!

Better late than never!  She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Loving all the olive this season !




Me too. I've wanted a bag in this color, but wasn't sure which style.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never!  She's a beauty!




Thanks!&#65532;


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001


Gorgeous, I love the olive woven with this dark trim, so pretty!

I also am late to the drawstring party and loving them too. I moved into my large Kendall last week and haven't moved out yet. Nice and roomy and feels great on my shoulder. Enjoy your new bag! She is a looker for sure


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Kelly Green today... Such a great carefree bag!
> 
> View attachment 3247785


This color just makes me smile  Very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001




Lovely bag and color. I'm the same way... I just jumped on the drawstring bandwagon and now I can't get enough. Enjoy carrying her today. I'm sure she'll be Turning heads. She's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001



LOVE!!   If you are serious about wanting more, check out ILD.  They have several DS bags at great prices.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3246692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.



Gorgeous!   I only have one python embossed bag and I have never done anything to it.  Did you check the Dooney website under their care instructions?


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Olive DS on her first morning commute. I'm a bit late to the party but I sure am enjoying the drawstring bags. Now I want one in every color, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3248000
> 
> View attachment 3248001


Very pretty drawstring bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Kelly Green today... Such a great carefree bag!
> 
> View attachment 3247785


That is pretty and a nice color too.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3248603
> 
> Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color


She looks awesome on you!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> She looks awesome on you!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3248603
> 
> Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color


The little Kendall bags are such a great size and so adorable. Your bag looks great! I wish more colors were available. I have that aubergine and the olive. I would love more this spring.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3248603
> 
> Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color



She looks fabulous!   What color will you get instead of the mustard?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3248603
> 
> Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color


Pretty Color and I agree, She does look great on you


----------



## gm2amm

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3246692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.


I've never seen that particular satchel before.  She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*gm:*  is your bag a python or snake embossed leather?   I've never given mine any treatments or conditioning.   I'd be concerned that any chemicals might affect the coating used in the embossing process.  I remember hearing years ago that the pattern was a paper overlay on the leather that was then sealed and embossed.  Of course, they could be using a different process these days.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   If you are serious about wanting more, check out ILD.  They have several DS bags at great prices.


 
I saw that!  I've been browsing on there trying to make up my mind, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous, I love the olive woven with this dark trim, so pretty!
> 
> I also am late to the drawstring party and loving them too. I moved into my large Kendall last week and haven't moved out yet. Nice and roomy and feels great on my shoulder. Enjoy your new bag! She is a looker for sure


 
Thanks!!  I hesitated because I wasn't sure about the woven and the drawstring, but now I'm in love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely bag and color. I'm the same way... I just jumped on the drawstring bandwagon and now I can't get enough. Enjoy carrying her today. I'm sure she'll be Turning heads. She's gorgeous.


 
She sure is gorgeous.  I love the Olive, but I also got the Black and it is stunning!  Now I'm stalking ILD trying to decide is I want another DS or do I want the Ostrich Flo.  Decisions.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty drawstring bag!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## knasarae

Are the drawstring bags hard to get in and out of?  I played with one at Macy's... I can't remember the material (it was a while ago) and it seemed very stiff.  I just wonder if they are all like that?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3248603
> 
> Yep! Love my aubergine pebble grain Kendall crossbody. Also went to my local belk to check out there Dooneys and see what the colors look like in person on the pebble grain leather. Yep it's been decided that the mustard zip zip satchel that arrive with this beauty is going back to be exchange for another color. Just wasn't really feeling it. But this crossbody here is a Yay yay yay. I totally want another color



Hi MP!

Beautiful bag and great OOTD!  Kendall looks good on you!  Good decision to exchange the mustard zip zip if you're not feeling it.  I know there's a color out there you'll love!


----------



## aerinha

Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse



Gorgeous! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse



She's beautiful! What a great ebay buy!

Congrats and enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Chanticleer

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse





Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse


Your flo satchel is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.


Ooooooo, that one is pretty KC. Love the color.


----------



## Bellepedia

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.




Stunning!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.


Is your bag the same as mine? I LOVE this bag and wish more were made now. 

Oh, I looked again. Not the same but very close. Your bag is so lovely.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.



Hi KC! 

I love vintage Dooney!  Your bag is beautiful and classic!


----------



## Trudysmom

knasarae said:


> Are the drawstring bags hard to get in and out of?  I played with one at Macy's... I can't remember the material (it was a while ago) and it seemed very stiff.  I just wonder if they are all like that?


I don't have any stiff leather bags. My drawstrings are very easy to use. My little Kendalls and my Buckley bags are soft. 
Maybe you can find a pebbled leather or florentine drawstring.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Is your bag the same as mine? I LOVE this bag and wish more were made now.
> 
> Oh, I looked again. Not the same but very close. Your bag is so lovely.



Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooo, that one is pretty KC. Love the color.





Bellepedia said:


> Stunning!!





Trudysmom said:


> Is your bag the same as mine? I LOVE this bag and wish more were made now.
> 
> Oh, I looked again. Not the same but very close. Your bag is so lovely.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> I love vintage Dooney!  Your bag is beautiful and classic!



Thanks so much girls!
Well, TM, I was on the Dooney site (big surprise) and I saw your bag.....I was thinking I would love one of those. At the same time I was looking for a pebbled Olivia for a good price  (which I can't find), anyway then I remembered I had this gorgeous vintage satchel and she would fit the bill .


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She sure is gorgeous.  I love the Olive, but I also got the Black and it is stunning!  Now I'm stalking ILD trying to decide is I want another DS or do I want the Ostrich Flo.  Decisions.....



At those prices, get 'em both!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse



Beautiful!   I wonder if someone put a leather conditioner on her?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.



Wow, she's stunning KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I loaded up florentine Elisa and carried her while running errands today.  Yep, she's heavy.  Yep, she's annoying to get in and out of.   And yep... I love her!!!    

Paired her with my trusty leopard CCW...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up florentine Elisa and carried her while running errands today.  Yep, she's heavy.  Yep, she's annoying to get in and out of.   And yep... I love her!!!
> 
> Paired her with my trusty leopard CCW...


She is so gorgeous. It is easy to overlooks the small things when she is so stunning.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up florentine Elisa and carried her while running errands today.  Yep, she's heavy.  Yep, she's annoying to get in and out of.   And yep... I love her!!!
> 
> Paired her with my trusty leopard CCW...


Beautiful with the wallet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up florentine Elisa and carried her while running errands today.  Yep, she's heavy.  Yep, she's annoying to get in and out of.   And yep... I love her!!!
> 
> Paired her with my trusty leopard CCW...



  The things we do for love! 

She's beautiful Sarah!  And I love the wallet!  The black jacket I've talked about (the one that came directly from China about a week ago), has a leopard lining!


----------



## aerinha

Trudysmom said:


> Your flo satchel is beautiful!





Chanticleer said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy!





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! What a great ebay buy!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy carrying her!





MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! !



Thanks!


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I wonder if someone put a leather conditioner on her?



Possibly, though it was sold as unused other than being a QVC return sold on Ebay.  The leather is much thicker than other florentine and while not cardboardy is quite firm.  This bag will never slouch...ever


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is so gorgeous. It is easy to overlooks the small things when she is so stunning.


  Thanks, KC.



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful with the wallet!


  Thank you TM!



RuedeNesle said:


> The things we do for love!
> 
> She's beautiful Sarah!  And I love the wallet!  The black jacket I've talked about (the one that came directly from China about a week ago), has a leopard lining!


  Ain't it the truth??   I love my leopard wallet; it goes with so many of my bags.   That was one of my best Dooney purchases.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Possibly, though it was sold as unused other than being a QVC return sold on Ebay.  The leather is much thicker than other florentine and while not cardboardy is quite firm.  This bag will never slouch...ever



Well she's definitely gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3246692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this one out today for the first time. I had to give her a little Apple on the handles. It's the first time I have used her and she has sat waiting patiently but got a bit dry. Quick question...has anyone ever maintained the embossed satchels/leathers like this. It doesn't necessarily need it now but I would love to know what others have done.



Love this bag!
I have the E/W hobo in grape from the same collection and I have never done anything to it regarding maintenance.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!

today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!



So pretty and good to see you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!



She's beautiful!   The red fur looks good on her!  And I love the tassels on the zipper pulls.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012



Looking good girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012



The perfect bag and outfit for a Saturday at the office!  Buckley is beautiful!

Have a good meeting!


----------



## MrsKC

Large olive Nina in suede. Love.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!


Such a pretty bag MB, glad you're taking her out.  That pom really pops against the plaid - very cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.



Mornin' KC! 

I love everything about Nina; the color, strap drop, suede, and outside pocket! 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I love everything about Nina; the color, strap drop, suede, and outside pocket!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Thanks RN . Hope you are having a great Saturday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN . Hope you are having a great Saturday.



I am, thanks! Sitting at a Starbucks in SF now, with my nylon zebra tote, and a 4 shot cappuccino! My favorite things!&#128092;&#9749;


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I am, thanks! Sitting at a Starbucks in SF now, with my nylon zebra tote, and a 4 shot cappuccino! My favorite things!&#128092;&#9749;


4 shot cappuccino!!! Holy cow girlfriend! You should be raring to go!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> 4 shot cappuccino!!! Holy cow girlfriend! You should be raring to go!



 It's the fuel I need to walk the hills of SF! It's not raining now so I should take advantage of this weather.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> It's the fuel I need to walk the hills of SF! It's not raining now so I should take advantage of this weather.



Yes you should.  Pepper and I have only been getting short walks since it has been cold. I am missing my nice long walks.  Have fun today !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yes you should.  Pepper and I have only been getting short walks since it has been cold. I am missing my nice long walks.  Have fun today !



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!





MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.



Lookin' good today, ladies!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!


The purse charm is so pretty with your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012


Your Buckley looks wonderful, great outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.


Your green suede bag looks lovely.


----------



## Deesgems

Nice bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small Flo in t-Moro that came from eBay. The leather is so thick and shiny. Have never seen another Flo with leather like this, this could be saddle leather vs my other Flos that while nice belong nowhere near a horse




 Very pretty! I love how dark and rich the color of the leather is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Vintage dark brown pebbled satchel with burnt cedar trim.




Classy and classic! I love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Is your bag the same as mine? I LOVE this bag and wish more were made now.
> 
> Oh, I looked again. Not the same but very close. Your bag is so lovely.




Another beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I don't have any stiff leather bags. My drawstrings are very easy to use. My little Kendalls and my Buckley bags are soft.
> Maybe you can find a pebbled leather or florentine drawstring.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> At those prices, get 'em both!!




lol!  I passed on them. And then today I spent plenty on bags at Dillards and TJMaxx. But tomorrow is another day...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012


P, it looks great! I do love the chestnut color. Well, I used the Denim Buckley for the first time yesterday. Turns out I really like the style. As we've said, never say never. It is weightier but it did not bother me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.


Pretty bag KC. I am not familiar with that one. I like.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up florentine Elisa and carried her while running errands today.  Yep, she's heavy.  Yep, she's annoying to get in and out of.   And yep... I love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Paired her with my trusty leopard CCW...




Gorgeous combo! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> today I'm finally carrying my tartan zip zip. Added the red fur for extra fun!




Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012




Twins! She looks great on you! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.




Pretty! Love the color!


----------



## MrsKC

Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.



Mornin' KC! 

I see why you love her!  She's beautiful!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.


What a beautiful burst of color in the middle of Winter ...   LOVE ( and your scarf too!!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.




Looks great on you. Love the pop of color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. [emoji4]




Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks NAC!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.


You look great and that small Tobi is wonderful!  Nice pop of color!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;


Pretty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Pretty!!



Thanks Ihb!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  styling so early in the morning.


*MrsKC:*  love the lilac,  especially in the cold winter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  styling so early in the morning.



Thanks! LJ!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;


You have got to be the most happenin chick at Starbucks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.




Love the entire look. The bag is a perfect pop.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. [emoji4]




Bam!!! Love it! Now I want Starbucks and I don't really drunk coffee. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.



Gorgeous on a cold winter day, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;



Stylin' GF!!   I love that tote and and sunnies are darling.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with a bit of turquoise for today. 

View attachment 3251365


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You have got to be the most happenin chick at Starbucks!



Especially at 6am on a Sunday morning!   Thanks KC!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Bam!!! Love it! Now I want Starbucks and I don't really drunk coffee. [emoji16]



Thanks PTB! I can't imagine being in the city and not starting my day with a cappuccino. Or two. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Stylin' GF!!   I love that tote and and sunnies are darling.



Thanks Sarah! I'm wearing all black so I think I can pull off the zebra sunnies and bag. I love wearing animal prints but I don't like them wearing me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of turquoise for today.
> 
> View attachment 3251365



She's a beauty!

BTW, I love your Fossil, Sutton and Brahmin bags in another thread!   It's hard to keep up with you when you're on a roll!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pebbled hobo in caramel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.




Oh my...... [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love your Fossil, Sutton and Brahmin bags in another thread!   It's hard to keep up with you when you're on a roll!




Thanks RN! Sometimes it happens that way. And then I go through a stretch where I don't buy anything.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.



Beautiful! I love that she's structured at the bottom but has enough slouch to be a comfortable hobo!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> I see why you love her!  She's beautiful!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> What a beautiful burst of color in the middle of Winter ...   LOVE ( and your scarf too!!)





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you. Love the pop of color.





ahirau said:


> You look great and that small Tobi is wonderful!  Nice pop of color!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  styling so early in the morning.
> 
> 
> *MrsKC:*  love the lilac,  especially in the cold winter.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the entire look. The bag is a perfect pop.



Thanks you ladies, hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am trying to grade papers.....but not being very successful. Oh well, they will be there tomorrow .


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.


Great bag,love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.


What a pretty bag and color.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of turquoise for today.
> 
> View attachment 3251365


Makes me smile On a cold January day .


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;



Your glasses and bag are great together. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of turquoise for today.
> 
> View attachment 3251365



I love that color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.



Your hobo is so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my...... [emoji7][emoji7]





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! I love that she's structured at the bottom but has enough slouch to be a comfortable hobo!





MrsKC said:


> Great bag,love it!





Trudysmom said:


> Your hobo is so pretty.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Your glasses and bag are great together.



Thanks TM!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.


Beautiful bag and color! I want a bag in Lilac...someday


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#55357;&#56842;


Love your bag and cute matching glasses RN! I was snowed in today, no bag carrying for me! Made chili and stayed in my PJs by my fire today! School closed tomorrow ! So another lazy day at home!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of turquoise for today.
> 
> View attachment 3251365


Lovely!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.


So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your bag and cute matching glasses RN! I was snowed in today, no bag carrying for me! Made chili and stayed in my PJs by my fire today! School closed tomorrow ! So another lazy day at home!



Hi TMP! 

Thanks!  I'm sorry you're snowed in but it sounds like you made the best of it!  Chili by the fire sounds like a relaxing Sunday.  And I'm glad you can chill tomorrow since schools are closed.

Wishing you safe travels if you have to venture out!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm sorry you're snowed in but it sounds like you made the best of it!  Chili by the fire sounds like a relaxing Sunday.  And I'm glad you can chill tomorrow since schools are closed.
> 
> Wishing you safe travels if you have to venture out!


Thanks RN! Here's a pic of my backyard! My pool is behind that fence somewhere! But Yes, it was a relaxing day! My hubs and boys did all the snow blowing and shoveling!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN! Here's a pic of my backyard! My pool is behind that fence somewhere! But Yes, it was a relaxing day! My hubs and boys did all the snow blowing and shoveling!



That's a lot of snow!  But it looks beautiful! I loved looking at the snow in our backyard.


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN! Here's a pic of my backyard! My pool is behind that fence somewhere! But Yes, it was a relaxing day! My hubs and boys did all the snow blowing and shoveling!


That is a lot of snow!! Have fun staying in!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute 
View attachment 3251879


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879


Your morning commute shots are killing me!  That bag is dreamy


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879



I love that one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879



Mornin' NAC! 

She's a beauty!
I hope your week is starting off well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879



Gorgeous!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN! Here's a pic of my backyard! My pool is behind that fence somewhere! But Yes, it was a relaxing day! My hubs and boys did all the snow blowing and shoveling!



Sooo funny. I saw this pic and said, this looks like Jersey!  I guess us Jersey "girls" can tell


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.



Pretty!  I ordered this in Jeans and really didn't like it (no offense to anyone).  I think this color is what makes it pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ilikesunshine said:


> Sooo funny. I saw this pic and said, this looks like Jersey!  I guess us Jersey "girls" can tell


Yes! There goes our record breaking warm winter we were having! oh well! At least I don't have to shovel!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> That's a lot of snow!  But it looks beautiful! I loved looking at the snow in our backyard.


Yes ma'am ! Pretty , but I'm over it already!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> That is a lot of snow!! Have fun staying in!


I'm venturing out today...Cabin Fever! Roads are clear today!  I'm taking my new  Bordeaux zip zip out on her maiden voyage to CVS, dry cleaners, and then a movie later with the Fam!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes ma'am ! Pretty , but I'm over it already!


RN, forgot to tell you , Hubs finally broke down and gave me the go ahead to wear my Bordeaux zip zip! Only two days before my bday, but I'll take it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes ma'am ! Pretty , but I'm over it already!


I know what you mean! It's pretty until you have to drive in it, shovel it, or cancel plans because of it! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> RN, forgot to tell you , Hubs finally broke down and gave me the go ahead to wear my Bordeaux zip zip! Only two days before my bday, but I'll take it!



YIPPEE! So he let you carry it just before you're snowed in?  At least you can carry it the next time you're out.  She's perfect for the weather you're having. I carried mine in all the rain we had recently. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Your morning commute shots are killing me!  That bag is dreamy


 


MrsKC said:


> I love that one!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> She's a beauty!
> I hope your week is starting off well!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks everyone!  I really like the Elephant in the Saffiano.  To me it's very sophisticated, if that makes send.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> So pretty and good to see you!



Thanks GF!
Hopefully I will be able to be here more often soon!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!   The red fur looks good on her!  And I love the tassels on the zipper pulls.



Thanks GF!
She is a cutie!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had to go in today for a quarterly Board meeting... Miss Chestnut Buckley gave me the motivation I needed to work on a Saturday... Happy Saturday ladies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3250012



Love it and Love the outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Large olive Nina in suede. Love.




Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Such a pretty bag MB, glad you're taking her out.  That pom really pops against the plaid - very cute!



Thanks GF!
I love the colors in it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good today, ladies!!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> The purse charm is so pretty with your bag.



Thanks GF!
I'm trying to get better with the charms. I get them but then I never put them on.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Come here my love.  Small pebbled Tobi in Lilac.



Perfect pop of color for your outfit! And it matches your scarf perfectly!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Starbucks this morning. Too early (lazy!) to walk. Took the bus. Nylon zebra tote pictured with my  $3 pair of sunglasses from Walmart. &#128522;



Love it GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm trying to get better with the charms. I get them but then I never put them on.


I have a dresser in my closet and I keep a jewelry tree there with my purse charms hanging on it so they are easy to see.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of turquoise for today.
> 
> View attachment 3251365



Love this cutie!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.



Gorgeous bag and what a beautiful pic!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879



So pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879




I loooove this bag ! I wish I could have gotten my hands on one !


----------



## Vicmarie

Florentine mini in natural today !


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm venturing out today...Cabin Fever! Roads are clear today!  I'm taking my new  Bordeaux zip zip out on her maiden voyage to CVS, dry cleaners, and then a movie later with the Fam!



She looks awesome! Love the matching fob!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF!



Thanks! MB!


----------



## Alto Junkie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3252425
> 
> 
> Florentine mini in natural today !


Love it!!  Beautiful florentine bag in a great color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3252425
> 
> 
> Florentine mini in natural today !



Hi V!

She's beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879


Wow, this bag in this color looks stunning. Very elegant.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879



Love this bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879




Yes... I love anything in Elephant! So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3252425
> 
> 
> Florentine mini in natural today !


A lovely bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you all !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879


Love the Willa! So pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3252425
> 
> 
> Florentine mini in natural today !


Pretty! Love her in natural!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled hobo in caramel.


I love this bag in the caramel! I have her in midnight blue and I have one in chocolate brown coming from Dooney.com in a few days. Certain colors were featured in their winter sale for $109. I couldn't resist. This is one of my favorite styles because of how easy they are to carry.  I might have to look for one in that caramel color.!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> I love this bag in the caramel! I have her in midnight blue and I have one in chocolate brown coming from Dooney.com in a few days. Certain colors were featured in their winter sale for $109. I couldn't resist. This is one of my favorite styles because of how easy they are to carry.  I might have to look for one in that caramel color.!



This is one of my favorite "workhorse" bags!    I have three of them (caramel, olive and elephant), and I would love to have more colors.   Such a great little under-appreciated bag!   I'll be watching for your chocolate reveal.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3252790


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love this cutie!




Thanks GF! Are we not twins? [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!




Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> I loooove this bag ! I wish I could have gotten my hands on one !




I think this color is on clearance on QVC right now. Possibly with easy pay as well, if I remember correctly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3252425
> 
> 
> Florentine mini in natural today !




Be still my heart! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, this bag in this color looks stunning. Very elegant.




Thanks YD!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Love this bag!




Me too! One of my favorites!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... I love anything in Elephant! So pretty.




Yes! I feel the same way. I have to keep myself from ordering more bags in this color. LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love the Willa! So pretty!




Thanks! Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3252790



Another beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3252790



Great satchel NAC.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.



Love Olivia!! Would love to have one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty!  Enjoy!


 
Thanks RN!  Perfect companion on a rainy day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.


 
So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3252790



Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.



Love the bone color with sierra!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.


Such a beautiful pair.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF! Are we not twins? [emoji1][emoji1]



Yes we are!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3252790



Love this one!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.



Love Olivia! Still need to get me some in pebbled leather!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.



Love Kingston!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Great satchel NAC.


 
It really is.  Very easy care and pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.




Gorgeous!  That's a great combo!





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!




Thanks!  Just a cute, easy care bag - I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Yes we are!


Ha!  I knew it!



MaryBel said:


> Love this one!


 
Gotta love a TJMaxx clearance find.


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.


 Beautiful !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the Monday morning commute
> View attachment 3251879


Oh I love this color ! Thanks for posting. I have something in it on the way from ILD, so  I'm excited !


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.


Your Kingston and wallet are beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Houndstooth Satchel in Brick on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3252790



Very pretty Houndstooth bag. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.



I bet it is easy to wear this bag. Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags. 

I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags.
> 
> I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.



You Look great and I love that Buckley! !


----------



## Twoboyz

Loving all of the eye candy! Beautiful bags everyone. [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Such a beautiful pair.





MaryBel said:


> Love Kingston!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  That's a great combo!
> .





Trudysmom said:


> Your Kingston and wallet are beautiful.



Thanks, All!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags.
> 
> I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.



Looks great, TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.




Sooo pretty together. I so wish this bag would work for me. The strap doesn't stay on. [emoji20]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags.
> 
> I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.


Very pretty TM. Did you ever do a group shot of your Buckley's? I can't recall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Kingston and Tessutta wallet.



Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags.
> 
> I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.



Hi TM!

I'm lovin' Ms Buckley!  I bet those LV, Burberry and Coach bags were jealous of her beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> *Very pretty Houndstooth bag.*
> 
> I bet it is easy to wear this bag. Very pretty.




Thanks TM!



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to eat lunch and I saw LV, Burberry and Coach bags.
> 
> I wore my green Nubuck Buckley today. I also wore leopard print shoes that looked cute with the outfit.


 
I love your whole ensemble!  The leopard print shoes sound like the perfect accent.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty TM. Did you ever do a group shot of your Buckley's? I can't recall.


Here are my Buckley bags.


----------



## Julie Ann

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my Buckley bags.


 So pretty!! Is that buckley in red or raspberry


----------



## Trudysmom

Julie Ann said:


> So pretty!! Is that buckley in red or raspberry


That Buckley is Raspberry and my avatar is the same bag.  The group photo is a bit dark. The one in the avatar was in the natural light near a window.

One more photo.


----------



## Julie Ann

Trudysmom said:


> That Buckley is Raspberry and my avatar is the same bag.  The group photo is a bit dark. The one in the avatar was in the natural light near a window.
> 
> One more photo.


 So pretty. I just love this bag. I have one buckley and since the one I ordered in raspberry didn't work out. I keep telling myself I should get another Florentine bag since I have a buckley in marine. but.... I just love this style. It wears so comfortable on the arm and the shoulder. And its easy to see all my things. I guess I pretty much answered my love for buckley LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the woven embossed drawstring in black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love all the Buckleys, TM!   Good job on the new avatar, too!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the woven embossed drawstring in black.


Your bag and wallet are beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the woven embossed drawstring in black.




I almost loaded this up for today! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my Buckley bags.




Beautiful family photo! Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag and wallet are beautiful!



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I almost loaded this up for today! Love it!



It's such a comfortable bag to carry.   I love it, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



Love Willis!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my Buckley bags.


Thanks for posting TM. Beautiful bags and colors!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the woven embossed drawstring in black.


I love this set. How do you like using this bag MB? Any cons?

Oops, I saw your 'like' comment after but are there any cons?


----------



## br_t

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olivia in Bone today... Love these bags, they are so carefree.




Beautiful bag! I love your videos and watched all of them [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.




Willis! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## br_t

Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

br_t said:


> Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255180
> View attachment 3255181




Sooo cute! She looks great on you


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Willis!


Oh, I just noticed I put my Willis in the wrong thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255180
> View attachment 3255181




Adorable!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255180
> View attachment 3255181


That is a great bag. I don't have a mini satchel yet, but I really like them! Yours is so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

br_t said:


> Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255180
> View attachment 3255181


Love the red!


----------



## Suzwhat

New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255880




That is so cute! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
View attachment 3255885


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885



Happy Friday NAC!

What a beautiful way to end the work week! And the bright color makes it feel like a Friday Bag! 

Have a good day and a great weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255880



Hi SW! 

I know someone who would LOVE to have this Scottie drawstring bag!  I agree with you, I love the lining and the dog bone hang tag!

What a great ebay purchase!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> Carrying my red florentine mini satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255180
> View attachment 3255181



Hi BT!

I can't stop staring at your red Flo!  She's beautiful!  The mini looks great on you!  Thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255880



So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885



Nice way to end the week!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so cute! Love it!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SW!
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who would LOVE to have this Scottie drawstring bag!  I agree with you, I love the lining and the dog bone hang tag!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great ebay purchase!  Congrats!







MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!




Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885




Wow!  Stunner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SW!
> *
> I know someone who would LOVE to have this Scottie drawstring bag!*  I agree with you, I love the lining and the dog bone hang tag!
> 
> What a great ebay purchase!  Congrats!



And I know EXACTLY who that is!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> And I know EXACTLY who that is!!



I knew you would!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!


----------



## momjules

My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!



She's beautiful!  Do you like carrying the zip zip bag?  I know it's not your normal style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004



She's still looking as good as new! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255880


So cute! I love Scottie dogs! 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885



Love your Olivia satchel! and the sky blue color is so pretty! Your pic makes me want to take out my Midnight Olivia ! 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!


Oooh, lizard, LOVE! 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004


Love that color and your tassel looks great on her too! Happy Friday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  Do you like carrying the zip zip bag?  I know it's not your normal style.



Thanks!  I have been carrying satchels more often lately.  I still prefer a hobo but my shoulder doesn't.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oooh, lizard, LOVE!
> Happy Friday!



Thanks, girl!   Happy Friday to you, too.


----------



## momjules

Wow we all have great taste! From lizard to Scottie   All great bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> What a beautiful way to end the work week! And the bright color makes it feel like a Friday Bag!
> 
> Have a good day and a great weekend!




Thanks RN!!  Today is a casual Friday for us and we get to wear jeans.  I thought Ollivia would be the perfect accent. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice way to end the week!


Thanks Sarah!  I'm so ready for the work week to be over.  I have shopping to do tomorrow! LOL!



Suzwhat said:


> Wow!  Stunner.


Thanks!  The Sky blue is so cheerful.




Thatsmypurse said:


> So cute! I love Scottie dogs!
> 
> 
> Love your Olivia satchel! and the sky blue color is so pretty! Your pic makes me want to take out my Midnight Olivia !
> Happy Friday!




You should!  I'm not sure I've seen a Midnight Olivia.  Bet that is gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!


 
OMG!  I'm rolling here!  Whipped out the lizard!


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004


 
I love this satchel in the Sand.  So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!



Your bag is so pretty.



momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004



SO pretty, looks so soft.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> New-to-me super cute Scottie drawstring.  Although this is an older bag it is pristine inside and out.  I love the tartan lining, the strap and the dog bone hang tag.  I think this was sold on QVC at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255880



What a cute bag.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885



That is a pretty color.


----------



## momjules

Thank you ! This bag is so comfortable.it holds a lot. We went to the store and I drove home so my hubby held my bag. He even said. This bag is so soft. He says he can get good money for it. I said no way! Do they even make Dillion leather anymore? Or is it plain pebble leather now?


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Whipped out the lizard for Friday!!







momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004







momjules said:


> Wow we all have great taste! From lizard to Scottie   All great bags







Trudysmom said:


> What a cute bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty color.




Thanks all.  [emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks RN!!  Today is a casual Friday for us and we get to wear jeans.  I thought Ollivia would be the perfect accent.
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah!  I'm so ready for the work week to be over.  I have shopping to do tomorrow! LOL!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The Sky blue is so cheerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should!  I'm not sure I've seen a Midnight Olivia.  Bet that is gorgeous.


Thanks! She is pretty here she is. Midnight Blue Olivia, Pcann has this color as well! I'm taking her out with me tomorrow !  Thanks NAC


----------



## br_t

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885




Love the color! I think my next one would be Olivia! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! To end the work week pebbled Olivia in sky is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3255885


Just saw the small snap wallet in Pebble leather in sky color for 44.00 on ILD! Just sayin!


----------



## Sparker

momjules said:


> My Dillion satchel in sand! Comfy yet a little heavy.
> A qvc lunchtime special a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256004



Love that color!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oyster Chelsea riding shotgun as I head out for some shopping. 
View attachment 3257105


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! She is pretty here she is. Midnight Blue Olivia, Pcann has this color as well! I'm taking her out with me tomorrow !  Thanks NAC




She's a beauty! I do love a blue bag. Now I have another color added to my wish list, LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> Love the color! I think my next one would be Olivia! [emoji173]&#65039;




It's such an easy bag to carry. I forget how much I like it until I carry it the next time. Of course now I want more colors, LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just saw the small snap wallet in Pebble leather in sky color for 44.00 on ILD! Just sayin!




Ohhhhh!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> OMG!  I'm rolling here!  Whipped out the lizard!
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thanks, girl.  I wish Macy's would put the wallet on sale.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! She is pretty here she is. Midnight Blue Olivia, Pcann has this color as well! I'm taking her out with me tomorrow !  Thanks NAC



Such a great color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oyster Chelsea riding shotgun as I head out for some shopping.
> View attachment 3257105



OMG, you are brave to take Chelsea shopping!!      She's gorgeous, though.


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! She is pretty here she is. Midnight Blue Olivia, Pcann has this color as well! I'm taking her out with me tomorrow !  Thanks NAC


Very pretty navy bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oyster Chelsea riding shotgun as I head out for some shopping.
> View attachment 3257105


Have a nice day with your pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my chestnut pocket satchel yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oyster Chelsea riding shotgun as I head out for some shopping.
> View attachment 3257105



Perfect shopping companion! 

Have fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my chestnut pocket satchel yesterday.



Love your chestnut pocket satchel and your OOTD!  I hope you had a great Friday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my chestnut pocket satchel yesterday.




Gorgeous! I love Chestnut!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect shopping companion!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Have a nice day with your pretty bag.




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, you are brave to take Chelsea shopping!!      She's gorgeous, though.




For some reason I don't find her too heavy to carry while shopping. And thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my chestnut pocket satchel yesterday.



Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oyster Chelsea riding shotgun as I head out for some shopping.
> View attachment 3257105


Beautiful! 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty! I do love a blue bag. Now I have another color added to my wish list, LOL.



Thanks NAC! I know whenever I see other colors on the forum, I want that color too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.




Hi Sarah! :kiss:

HOME DEPOT?  The things we do for a good lunch with our DH!   Your Flo hobo looks so good!

Have fun and enjoy lunch!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great color!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty navy bag.



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my chestnut pocket satchel yesterday.


Love it! So pretty !  


MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.


Great bag and color and mmm Mexican food, yum!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.




Be still my heart! I seem to love every bag you post. I guess that means we have similar taste.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.


Very pretty!


----------



## cbarber1123

Vicmarie said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983765
> 
> 
> This little gal joined me for brunch today !
> Pebble leather zip zip satchel in Aqua !!
> ( by the way I took it to the mall today and it's identical to Mint - but lighter than spearmint !)



I love this. I actually ordered the zip zip in mint


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.




Love that! Is she heavy?


----------



## br_t

Today my main squeeze is my baby pink zip zip [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

br_t said:


> Today my main squeeze is my baby pink zip zip [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259759




What a soft color. She looks great on u!


----------



## br_t

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a soft color. She looks great on u!




Thank you!  I watched all your videos on Dooney bags! You got me addicted to the brand [emoji75][emoji75][emoji8]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

br_t said:


> Thank you!  I watched all your videos on Dooney bags! You got me addicted to the brand [emoji75][emoji75][emoji8]




Lol... Thank you for watching! Addicted?? Nooooo such word. [emoji2]


----------



## BlazenHsss

br_t said:


> Today my main squeeze is my baby pink zip zip [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259759


I love that!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Catching up..beautiful bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> Today my main squeeze is my baby pink zip zip [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259759



Your main squeeze is beautiful!  Looking good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> Today my main squeeze is my baby pink zip zip [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259759




Twins!!


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out with hub to Home Depot and then on to Mexican food!!   Florentine medium hobo is comin' along.




This is a gorgeous bag!  The patina is perfect.  Is this a current bag?  The only florentine hobo I can find is the twist strap one, and I love yours so much more!!!  The leather on this is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## letstalkbags

Carrying the one that started my Dooney obsession...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!  The patina is perfect.  Is this a current bag?  The only florentine hobo I can find is the twist strap one, and I love yours so much more!!!  The leather on this is absolutely fantastic!



Thank you.  No, this was one of the very first of the "new" Florentine line introduced at the same time as  the florentine satchel  (March 2011).  It was my first florentine bag.

Here is a pic of her when new; I had the strap altered to suit me better.       I also own this bag in black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> HOME DEPOT?  The things we do for a good lunch with our DH!   Your Flo hobo looks so good!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy lunch!


 Thanks, chickie.  :kiss:



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it! So pretty !
> 
> Great bag and color and mmm Mexican food, yum!


  Thanks, girl.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! I seem to love every bag you post. I guess that means we have similar taste.


 We do!   Thanks!



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!


 Thanks, TM.



MKB0925 said:


> Love that! Is she heavy?


  Thanks.  And nope, she's the lightest of all my florentines.


----------



## RuedeNesle

letstalkbags said:


> Carrying the one that started my Dooney obsession...



She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's sidekick for the morning commute. 
View attachment 3260995


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995



Hump Day, Yeah!

She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> Carrying the one that started my Dooney obsession...




Love!  I can see why!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hump Day, Yeah!
> 
> She's a beauty!


 
Yay for hump day!!  Thanks!


----------



## ZeeLara

DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> Carrying the one that started my Dooney obsession...


Lovely bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995





ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me



Beautiful bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Carrying the one that started my Dooney obsession...



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995



You know I love that one!   Isn't she a dream to carry?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me



Vanessa is a great looking bag!


----------



## ZeeLara

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bags.



Thank you!


----------



## ZeeLara

MiaBorsa said:


> Vanessa is a great looking bag!



It truly is, I love how much you can fit in it and how it always hold it's shape


----------



## RuedeNesle

ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me



Hi ZL!

I love Peet's, love your wristlet/coin purse (I search ebay every now and then for one in good condition), and I especially love Vanessa! I'm sure she does a great job carrying your life!

Are you still in the SF area?  I'm in Oakland and will be in SF this weekend.  Hopefully Super Bowl City hasn't affected your commute too much!


----------



## ZeeLara

Hi RuedeNesle 

Peet's is life! much better than the overly hyped/sugary competitor that starts with an "S"

Thank you so much, the coin purse is about 7 years old  gift, I love how good it looks still. I seen a black version on Ebay a few months back, I almost bought it. DB is indestructible! Vanessa is my go to bag I love her shine, and I get so many compliments on her, way more than any other bag I own. 
Yes, I am in the SF area, Berkeley to be exact. Luckily Super Bowl City has not affected much of my life, other than my team not being in the Super Bowl .  Hope your experience is going smooth too! Have a good day.


----------



## ZeeLara

MiaBorsa said:


> Vanessa is a great looking bag!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ZL!
> 
> I love Peet's, love your wristlet/coin purse (I search ebay every now and then for one in good condition), and I especially love Vanessa! I'm sure she does a great job carrying your life!
> 
> Are you still in the SF area?  I'm in Oakland and will be in SF this weekend.  Hopefully Super Bowl City hasn't affected your commute too much!



Hi RuedeNesle 

Peet's is life! much better than the overly hyped/sugary competitor that starts with an "S"

Thank you so much, the coin purse is about 7 years old  gift, I love how good it looks still. I seen a black version on Ebay  a few months back, I almost bought it. DB is indestructible! Vanessa is  my go to bag I love her shine, and I get so many compliments on her,  way more than any other bag I own. 
Yes, I am in the SF area, Berkeley to be exact. Luckily Super Bowl City  has not affected much of my life, other than my team not being in the  Super Bowl .  Hope your experience is going smooth too! Have a good day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ZeeLara said:


> Hi RuedeNesle
> 
> Peet's is life! much better than the overly hyped/sugary competitor that starts with an "S"
> 
> *Thank you so much, the coin purse is about 7 years old  gift, *I love how good it looks still. I seen a black version on Ebay  a few months back, I almost bought it. DB is indestructible! Vanessa is  my go to bag I love her shine, and I get so many compliments on her,  way more than any other bag I own.
> Yes, I am in the SF area, Berkeley to be exact. Luckily Super Bowl City  has not affected much of my life, other than my team not being in the  Super Bowl . * Hope your experience is going smooth too! Have a good day*.



Your coin purse looks great for 7!   

No issues with Super Bowl City on my end either.  I go to the city to hang out with my sister ever other weekend or so.  I'm not looking forward to the crowds but I'd like to pick up some sort of souvenir, like a key chain or something.  Clipper Card has a commemorative card.  My granddaughter received one as a replacement for her lost card.  Now I want one! :greengrin:   I'll be looking for one this weekend!

You have a good day too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me


 


She's a beauty!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bags.




Thanks TM!! 



MiaBorsa said:


> You know I love that one!   Isn't she a dream to carry?


 
Yes!! I love the black woven with the dark brown trim.  And very easy to carry.  I am loving drawstrings.  I must, since I now have 4 of them, lol.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you.  No, this was one of the very first of the "new" Florentine line introduced at the same time as  the florentine satchel  (March 2011).  It was my first florentine bag.
> 
> Here is a pic of her when new; I had the strap altered to suit me better.       I also own this bag in black.




Thank you for the info.  Absolutely stunning bag!  The patina, shape and shine are beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Thank you for the info.  Absolutely stunning bag!  The patina, shape and shine are beautiful.


You're welcome!   For some reason (probably the original strap), this bag didn't take off like the others.   The strap as it came was not adjustable and the bag is too bulky for riding higher up under the arm, so I had a cobbler revise it for me.  This was the least expensive of the original florentine offerings, $238.   I used a trade in to buy her and she was "practically free!"      This is one bag I will always keep.  

She is about the same size as the small satchel, but much lighter since there is less hardware, no straps, and no handles.


----------



## momjules

Love your flo bag miaBorsa


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my pocket satchel florentine bags out to do errands.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Love your flo bag miaBorsa



Thank you, MJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my pocket satchel florentine bags out to do errands.



So cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my pocket satchel florentine bags out to do errands.



Looks great with your outfit and your nail color too!


----------



## letstalkbags

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  I can see why!





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag!





MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!



*THANKS Ladies !*


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carried Miss Lillianna (spelling ?) today... Unfortunately, I think she's going bye-bye


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995


This is a beautiful bag ! I love your taste. I have a pebbled black Kendall like this one but your looks classier !



ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me


 VERY nice !



MiaBorsa said:


> You're welcome!   For some reason (probably the original strap), this bag didn't take off like the others.   The strap as it came was not adjustable and the bag is too bulky for riding higher up under the arm, so I had a cobbler revise it for me.  This was the least expensive of the original florentine offerings, $238.   I used a trade in to buy her and she was "practically free!"      This is one bag I will always keep.
> 
> She is about the same size as the small satchel, but much lighter since there is less hardware, no straps, and no handles.


Your bags are always so lovely to look at ! Such great taste !



Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my pocket satchel florentine bags out to do errands.


Wow, way to show a bag with that fantastic nail color to match ! Love it !


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Lillianna (spelling ?) today... Unfortunately, I think she's going bye-bye
> 
> View attachment 3261595


I would miss this beauty !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

letstalkbags said:


> I would miss this beauty !




She's not making my heart beat fast like she use too. Maybe because it wasn't love at first sight. Anywho... Neeeext!


----------



## momjules

Why are you sending miss Lilliana back pecan? I have her too but don't use her much as I just have too many bags


----------



## BlazenHsss

Excuse the mess in the table. It was run errands, get my hair done, find food for supper type of afternoon.
So Grey Flo came along, to match the weather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Why are you sending miss Lilliana back pecan? I have her too but don't use her much as I just have too many bags




I can't put my finger on why. I guess I'm not really a woven leather type of girl. I may rethink it but I didn't feel the love when I carried her today. Then I think that she'd be perfect with a cute maxi this summer at the beach. Sighing!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Excuse the mess in the table. It was run errands, get my hair done, find food for supper type of afternoon.
> So Grey Flo came along, to match the weather.




Soooo pretty! I love grey in Florentine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can't put my finger on why. I guess I'm not really a woven leather type of girl. I may rethink it but I didn't feel the love when I carried her today. Then I think that she'd be perfect with a cute maxi this summer at the beach. Sighing!!!


What about tying a cute scarf around the handle. Sometihng that complements the color of the bag.
Given the north/south shape, a scarf hanging down the front a bit would look pretty. The bag texture would be a nice backdrop.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Lillianna (spelling ?) today... Unfortunately, I think she's going bye-bye
> 
> View attachment 3261595



Aw. Are you going to sell her?


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Your bags are always so lovely to look at ! Such great taste !


   You are too kind.  Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Excuse the mess in the table. It was run errands, get my hair done, find food for supper type of afternoon.
> So Grey Flo came along, to match the weather.


Oooooo, nice one! Red zipper loks great against the grey. Supper?


----------



## AnotherPurse

ZeeLara said:


> DB Vanessa...Because I like to carry my whole life with me




Much love for these!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Excuse the mess in the table. It was run errands, get my hair done, find food for supper type of afternoon.
> So Grey Flo came along, to match the weather.


I have a gray flo. They are so pretty . Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, nice one! Red zipper loks great against the grey. Supper?


I ran around all day. I'm NOT going to make a mess in the kitchen.
Spaghetti and Caesar salad to the rescue!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> What about tying a cute scarf around the handle. Sometihng that complements the color of the bag.
> Given the north/south shape, a scarf hanging down the front a bit would look pretty. The bag texture would be a nice backdrop.




Hummm... That's a great idea! Im not one to add extras to my bag (Plain Jane [emoji2]) but with this one, I feel she's just a little blah. I may try that before deciding to adopt her out. Now the challenge... Finding the perfect scarf. I'm not that good with that kind of stuff. Lol. Now ask me to kind a bag... That's a different story. Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw. Are you going to sell her?




Thinking about it but YD had a good idea to try and dress her up. I'll see how that goes. I rarely sell, so I have to really not be feeling it. And I think I'm there with this one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm... That's a great idea! Im not one to add extras to my bag (Plain Jane [emoji2]) but with this one, I feel she's just a little blah. I may try that before deciding to adopt her out. Now the challenge... Finding the perfect scarf. I'm not that good with that kind of stuff. Lol. Now ask me to kind a bag... That's a different story. Thanks girlfriend!


Marshall's or TJMaxx is usually loaded with scarves. So many colors would look great on that bag. Should be easy to find something. Bet you could do it in a lunch hour P.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> Excuse the mess in the table. It was run errands, get my hair done, find food for supper type of afternoon.
> So Grey Flo came along, to match the weather.



Beautiful bag!  I can picture your hectic day, with this beauty on your arm stylishly  keeping you company!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Brenna on her first morning commute. I really like this bag a lot. Now I want more colors, LOL.
View attachment 3262026


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna on her first morning commute. I really like this bag a lot. Now I want more colors, LOL.
> View attachment 3262026



Happy Friday-EVE NAC! 

I was so hoping she was the one you carried today!  She's beautiful!  She tempts me every time I see her presented in red but red sells out so quickly, usually during the first presentation of the day.  She's still on the short list.

Have a great day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE NAC!
> 
> I was so hoping she was the one you carried today!  She's beautiful!  She tempts me every time I see her presented in red but red sells out so quickly, usually during the first presentation of the day.  She's still on the short list.
> 
> Have a great day!






Thanks RN!!  The picture does not show the elephant color very well, unfortunately.  I really do love the two outside shallow pockets as well as the shape of the bag.  I don't use the long straps, but it's nice to know I can put them on the bag if I need to.


I've been eyeing the blue or red for a second Brenna.  Still deciding....


Oh, and today is my Friday!!  Yay!  I took a vacation day for tomorrow, so with the two days off for Mardi Gras, I have a 5 day weekend.  Yes, please.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks RN!!  The picture does not show the elephant color very well, unfortunately.  I really do love the two outside shallow pockets as well as the shape of the bag.  I don't use the long straps, but it's nice to know I can put them on the bag if I need to.
> 
> 
> I've been eyeing the blue or red for a second Brenna.  Still deciding....
> 
> 
> *Oh, and today is my Friday!!  Yay!  I took a vacation day for tomorrow, so with the two days off for Mardi Gras, I have a 5 day weekend.  Yes, please*.



  HAPPY "FRIDAY"!!  Enjoy your nice long weekend! :sunnies


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY "FRIDAY"!!  Enjoy your nice long weekend! :sunnies


 
LOL!  Thanks!


----------



## ZeeLara

AnotherPurse said:


> Much love for these!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty!!  Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995


I love that pattern, very nice!


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's sidekick for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3260995





RuedeNesle said:


> Your coin purse looks great for 7!
> 
> No issues with Super Bowl City on my end either.  I go to the city to hang out with my sister ever other weekend or so.  I'm not looking forward to the crowds but I'd like to pick up some sort of souvenir, like a key chain or something.  Clipper Card has a commemorative card.  My granddaughter received one as a replacement for her lost card.  Now I want one! :greengrin:   I'll be looking for one this weekend!
> 
> You have a good day too!



That clipper card does look great! awesome souvenir for sure.


----------



## ZeeLara

Vanessa: I forgot to post her with her matching wallet


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna on her first morning commute. I really like this bag a lot. Now I want more colors, LOL.
> View attachment 3262026



That color is lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ZeeLara said:


> I love that pattern, very nice!


 
Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ZeeLara said:


> Vanessa: I forgot to post her with her matching wallet




Absolutely gorgeous!  





ZeeLara said:


> That color is lovely!




Thanks!  I have Elephant in both saffiano and pebbled now, and I'm not sure which I like better.  They are both so pretty.


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I have Elephant in both saffiano and pebbled now, and I'm not sure which I like better.  They are both so pretty.



Thank you! 
I will definitely go look at that color in the store.  I think it's lovely


----------



## br_t

I'm so excited about this one! The violet small florentine satchel


----------



## br_t

Oops forgot this one


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna on her first morning commute. I really like this bag a lot. Now I want more colors, LOL.
> View attachment 3262026



Ugh, the Brenna pics are making me regret returning mine (caramel).   Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ZeeLara said:


> Vanessa: I forgot to post her with her matching wallet



Nice!   I am a sucker for a matching wallet!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> Oops forgot this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262391


Your Violet Satchel is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

ZeeLara said:


> Vanessa: I forgot to post her with her matching wallet


Beautiful bag and wallet!


----------



## ZeeLara

br_t said:


> Oops forgot this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262391



That color is absolutely gorgeous! Perfect for spring...


----------



## ZeeLara

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I am a sucker for a matching wallet!



I know the feeling. I can't help but to want them both. My heart is weak LoL


----------



## ZeeLara

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag and wallet!



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> I'm so excited about this one! The violet small florentine satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262387
> View attachment 3262388
> View attachment 3262389
> View attachment 3262390


 


br_t said:


> Oops forgot this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262391


 
Love Violet Flo!  Such a wonderful pop of color.  (Twins btw)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, the Brenna pics are making me regret returning mine (caramel).   Such a gorgeous bag.


 
It took me awhile to come around and finally order one - but I'm so glad I did.  I love the elephant color and I absolutely LOVE the two shallow outside pockets and how they are worked in to the overall design of the bag.  


I ended up ordering another Brenna this morning.  I decided to go with the Midnight Blue this time.  But now I must stop.  I'm sure I won't though... I'm hopeless


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It took me awhile to come around and finally order one - but I'm so glad I did.  I love the elephant color and I absolutely LOVE the two shallow outside pockets and how they are worked in to the overall design of the bag.
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering another Brenna this morning.  I decided to go with the Midnight Blue this time.  But now I must stop.  *I'm sure I won't though... I'm hopeless*



So say we all.     I returned my Brenna to buy the City Barlow, which I love.  I thought they were too similar to have both, but now I'm reconsidering.     I really don't use those two outside pockets, but I love the look.

Here's my Barlow; in the desert color.


----------



## br_t

ZeeLara said:


> That color is absolutely gorgeous! Perfect for spring...




It is stunning in person! It is happy color to look at [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## br_t

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love Violet Flo!  Such a wonderful pop of color.  (Twins btw)




Yay!! Please share your violet satchel too! I would love to see it!


----------



## br_t

Trudysmom said:


> Your Violet Satchel is beautiful.




Thank you! I'm so happy to have it in my collection. This particular one is lighter than my red mini. I wonder why [emoji38]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

br_t said:


> I'm so excited about this one! The violet small florentine satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262387
> View attachment 3262388
> View attachment 3262389
> View attachment 3262390


Love that POP with your outfit  Very Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So say we all.     I returned my Brenna to buy the City Barlow, which I love.  I thought they were too similar to have both, but now I'm reconsidering.     I really don't use those two outside pockets, but I love the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Barlow; in the desert color.




Barlow is beautiful. That is on my wish list as well. Probably in that color.


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna on her first morning commute. I really like this bag a lot. Now I want more colors, LOL.
> View attachment 3262026


Great bag, love the shape and the pebbled leather!


----------



## ahirau

ZeeLara said:


> Vanessa: I forgot to post her with her matching wallet


Vanessa is such a great bag - I have 2 and love them!  Been using them a lot this never ending rainy winter!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> So say we all.     I returned my Brenna to buy the City Barlow, which I love.  I thought they were too similar to have both, but now I'm reconsidering.     I really don't use those two outside pockets, but I love the look.
> 
> Here's my Barlow; in the desert color.


You know I love this bag ,  still waiting patiently to hear they are at the outlets so I can get another color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Brenna today. I'm off today and doing things around the house but I had to go out and pick up a smoothie for lunch.
View attachment 3263309

View attachment 3263310


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Brenna today. I'm off today and doing things around the house but I had to go out and pick up a smoothie for lunch.
> View attachment 3263309
> 
> View attachment 3263310



Happy Long Weekend Friday! 

Brenna is looking good on her day off!  Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Brenna today. I'm off today and doing things around the house but I had to go out and pick up a smoothie for lunch.
> View attachment 3263309
> 
> View attachment 3263310




Beautiful... Elephant is one of my favs


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Brenna today. I'm off today and doing things around the house but I had to go out and pick up a smoothie for lunch.
> View attachment 3263309
> 
> View attachment 3263310



Shotgun!!   She's gorgeous, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 3263412



   So pretty.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Both of those passengers are so pretty! 

  Sometimes I actually buckle mine up, you know so they don't take a spill when you have to stop quickly


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 3263412


Bone Flo Satchel are stop the bus gorgeous!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 3263412


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Brenna today. I'm off today and doing things around the house but I had to go out and pick up a smoothie for lunch.
> View attachment 3263309
> 
> View attachment 3263310


Beautiful bag for a smoothie. I make one most mornings. Love smoothies.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 3263412


Beautiful bone florentine!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Elephant is one of my favs




She is definitely one of my faves now. I'm so in love with this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Shotgun!!   She's gorgeous, NAC.




Yes! Shotgun!  Right where I can admire her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Bone Flo some love today since I hadn't carried her in over 6 months. I almost forgot how much I love the larger Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 3263412




Gorgeous!! Love Bone Flo. Mine hasn't gotten any love lately either. I must change that soon.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag for a smoothie. I make one most mornings. Love smoothies.




I do love my smoothies.


----------



## Vicmarie

Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !


----------



## RuedeNesle

"Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.

Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )

I  her so much!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> I  her so much!



   She is gorgeous!   I absolutely love that lining...so happy looking!!   And the bordeaux color is just beautiful with that trim.   Your new bag charm looks perfect on there, too!!   Congrats, honey.   She's a winner!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312



She's a beauty V!  I see why you love carrying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She is gorgeous!   I absolutely love that lining...so happy looking!!   And the bordeaux color is just beautiful with that trim.   Your new bag charm looks perfect on there, too!!   Congrats, honey.   She's a winner!




Thanks again Sarah!  I love the lining!  It's bright but muted enough where it doesn't look like neon.  And I'm so happy I got her in Bordeaux!  I stepped away from red! (Okay, baby steps! )

Thanks to you and JJ the bag charm will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I really want one on the tmoro brown.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> 
> 
> I  her so much!




She's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes. 

View attachment 3264337

View attachment 3264338


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338



She's gorgeous, NAC.   One of my BFF's is a yarn freak, too!      She crochets the most gorgeous things, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks again Sarah!  I love the lining!  It's bright but muted enough where it doesn't look like neon.  And I'm so happy I got her in Bordeaux!  I stepped away from red! (Okay, baby steps! )
> 
> Thanks to you and JJ the bag charm will always hold a special place in my heart.



:kiss:  I'm so glad you love your new bag!   The bordeaux is just perfect... and still in the red family!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> :kiss:  I'm so glad you love your new bag!   The bordeaux is just perfect...* and still in the red family!!   *



Cousins, at best! 

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful!



Thanks NAC! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338



She's beautiful and so classy looking!  What a perfect weekend for enjoying your passions!  Nice and long! Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.



She's beautiful Sarah!  Have a fun day!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.


Such a lovely bag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> I  her so much!


Gorgeous!! I see you wasted no time in "dolling her up" with that pretty charm! Love the color, I think I feel the same about Bordeaux as you feel about RED 

Enjoy that new beauty!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.


Gorgeous


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338


Love this one too!  Man we are some lucky girls to own all of these beauties right?  enjoy your day and the yarn shop!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312


Love Miss Olivia, I don't have one of these yet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312




Beautiful... You gotta love the the Olivia. I carried my Midnight earlier this week. Hope you enjoy carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.




Loooooove!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's gorgeous in black and I love the look without the grommets for the draw to feed through. Enjoy her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338




Beautiful... I hate I missed out on these. She looks beautiful riding shotgun.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Heading to the Jumping Fun Center with Miss Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wristlet...

Happy Saturday ladies!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> I  her so much!


Love it RN! And I like the interior with the hot pink Saffiano trim. It looks like a carnival in there....in a good way!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loooooove!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's gorgeous in black and I love the look without the grommets for the draw to feed through. Enjoy her today.


   Thanks!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Heading to the Jumping Fun Center with Miss Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wristlet...
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 3264421


  OK, I'm curious about the "Jumping Fun Center" but your wristlet is darling!!       Have fun.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm curious about the "Jumping Fun Center" but your wristlet is darling!!       Have fun.




Lol... It's a place where they have trampolines, foam pits, paintball and stuff like that 

Thank you girlfriend!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Heading to the Jumping Fun Center with Miss Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wristlet...
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 3264421


So pretty!


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.



Stooooppppp!!! I have serious bag lust right now. &#128525;


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338




Gorgeous! She looks beautiful in the sun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, NAC.   One of my BFF's is a yarn freak, too!      She crochets the most gorgeous things, though.




Thanks Sarah!  I crochet and knit and I'm always working on a project. It's my therapy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and so classy looking!  What a perfect weekend for enjoying your passions!  Nice and long! Have fun!




Thanks RN! It was a successful outing and yarn was purchased. That always makes me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Love this one too!  Man we are some lucky girls to own all of these beauties right?  enjoy your day and the yarn shop!




We sure are!  Thanks!  It was a good outing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I hate I missed out on these. She looks beautiful riding shotgun.




I feel that way about certain bags I've missed out on too. I understand completely.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Heading to the Jumping Fun Center with Miss Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wristlet...
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 3264421




Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! She looks beautiful in the sun!




Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

Today !


----------



## carterazo

Alto Sabrina in red


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm sorry everyone. I just can't keep up with this thread. I really love everyone's bags. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I just can't keep up with this thread. I really love everyone's bags. [emoji7]



Mornin' TB! 

No apology necessary!  We're happy to hear from you whenever you can check in!  I hope all is well with you and your family!

Have a great Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous!! I see you wasted no time in "dolling her up" with that pretty charm! Love the color, I think I feel the same about Bordeaux as you feel about RED
> 
> Enjoy that new beauty!!



Thanks Ihb!  The charm was a gift from a friend.  I knew it would be perfect on Clare!  I'm really happy I was forced to get Bordeaux since red wasn't available.  I would have missed out on a beautiful color! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Love it RN! And I like the interior with the hot pink Saffiano trim. It looks like a carnival in there....in a good way!



Thanks YD! The lining makes me happy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Heading to the Jumping Fun Center with Miss Multi Shiny It Zip Around Wristlet...
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 3264421



I still want this wristlet!  Back to ebay.........


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3265061
> 
> 
> Today !



Hi V!

She's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red



 Sabrina is beautiful!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks ! Hope everyone is doing well !


----------



## Vicmarie

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red




Swoon [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I still want this wristlet!  Back to ebay.........




I know right?? I searched and searched for this for about a year and finally came across one. It's the best wallet I've seen. Perfect size and so carefree. Good luck girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3265061
> 
> 
> Today !




Beautiful V! LOOOVE this in Chestnut. I'm toggling between the large Natural and Black. I love this size. Love your countertops. That's my favorite color granite. Hope you all are settling in ok and loving your new space.


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3265061
> 
> 
> Today !


Beautiful satchel, looks so so soft!


----------



## ahirau

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red


This satchel is gorgeous, love the shape and simple lines!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> No apology necessary!  We're happy to hear from you whenever you can check in!  I hope all is well with you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Super Bowl Sunday!




Hi RN! Thank you! It's been a crazy couple of weeks with kids hockey, travel, and changing companies. [emoji12]. Happy Super Bowl Sunday to you too. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> I  her so much!


Love her RN! She's so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> Been wearing my gretta Olivia in navy for about a week now ! I am so lovin this bag !
> View attachment 3264312


So cute! I love my Olivia too! So easy to carry!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338


Beautiful NAC!


MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan.   Looooooove.



Thins bag is gorgeous in the black ! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry. 
View attachment 3265634

View attachment 3265635


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3265061
> 
> 
> Today !




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red




Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I just can't keep up with this thread. I really love everyone's bags. [emoji7]




I completely understand. That was me very recently. Just glad to see you pop in once in a while and say hi. Things still crazy with work?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry.
> View attachment 3265634
> 
> View attachment 3265635



Love!!   I find that style to be the perfect size for me and my stuff!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Sarah!  I crochet and knit and I'm always working on a project. It's my therapy.



I learned to crochet when I was expecting my first baby.  I decided to make booties; one of them was about 3" long and the other was about 10" long.      I wasn't very good at it!!   I have always wanted to learn to knit.  Maybe I should do that and quit buying purses; yarn is easier to store!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I just can't keep up with this thread. I really love everyone's bags. [emoji7]





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I completely understand. That was me very recently. Just glad to see you pop in once in a while and say hi. Things still crazy with work?



It's hard to keep up if you check in every day!!


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry.
> View attachment 3265634
> 
> View attachment 3265635



This is one of my fav styles. So easy to carry and gorgeous, love the caramel!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red


Love this one! Very elegant.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Sabrina is beautiful!





Vicmarie said:


> Swoon [emoji7]





ahirau said:


> This satchel is gorgeous, love the shape and simple lines!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





YankeeDooney said:


> Love this one! Very elegant.



Thanks so much, ladies!  I love everything about this bag! She's one of most special bags.  I only take her out when the sun is bright and shining and there is no remote possibility of rain.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry.
> View attachment 3265634
> 
> View attachment 3265635


Very pretty!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry.
> View attachment 3265634
> 
> View attachment 3265635


Very pretty bag, love the color and handle - classic Dooney!


----------



## Chanticleer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3265061
> 
> 
> Today !




Beautiful!  My favorite Dooney!!!  [emoji175]


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Satchel in Black riding shotgun as I head to my local yarn store. Yarn. My other passion. And shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3264337
> 
> View attachment 3264338



So gorgeous GF!
I love yarn too. I like to knit scarfs in winter while I watch TV.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies! All of them, Olivia, Sabrina Logan, etc!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my Greta zip zip in black since I got her yesterday at the outlet. She already had an outing yesterday when we went to the nursery to buy a couple of cherry blossom trees!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go get a smoothie. First outing for caramel hobo.  I have got to get more colors in this bag. Such an easy carry.
> View attachment 3265634
> 
> View attachment 3265635




I love the caramel. I think this is one of the most comfortable Dooneys to carry. I love it. I was trying on the oyster, red, and elephant at the outlet today. I really liked the oyster. I already have 2 colors though.  I know...you're thinking so what's wrong with another color? Lol! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I completely understand. That was me very recently. Just glad to see you pop in once in a while and say hi. Things still crazy with work?




Thanks NAC. You guys are just posting gorgeous bags like crazy!  Yes work is crazy.  Our function is was pretty much sold to a partnering company so we are going through lots of training and lots of meetings. It's exciting and stressful at the same time. Thanks for asking. 



MiaBorsa said:


> It's hard to keep up if you check in every day!!




I know! Everyone just has so many beautiful bags to share. Plus this stupid app never picks up where I left off so I have to backtrack and try to figure out where I left off and it's hard to remember. It used to always be at the last read but now it's just random. 



MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Greta zip zip in black since I got her yesterday at the outlet. She already had an outing yesterday when we went to the nursery to buy a couple of cherry blossom trees!




She's gorgeous! I was admiring this print and color meat in the hobo, and my mom liked the Crossbody.  The colors really look great. Oh how I long for trips to the nursery...


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Greta zip zip in black since I got her yesterday at the outlet. She already had an outing yesterday when we went to the nursery to buy a couple of cherry blossom trees!


That is so pretty, so cute.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous! I was admiring this print and color meat in the hobo, and my mom liked the Crossbody.  The colors really look great. Oh how I long for trips to the nursery...



Thanks GF!
This print is really pretty! I love both choices, especially the cross body!

I think we will need to do another trip soon to look at some plans for the backyard. I wanted to do that yesterday but my son was not feeling well so we had to leave.



Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty, so cute.



Thank you GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! Thank you! It's been a crazy couple of weeks with kids hockey, travel, and changing companies. [emoji12]. Happy Super Bowl Sunday to you too. [emoji4]



Mornin' TB!  
Your life has been busy!  I didn't know you changed companies.  Wishing you success with your new job!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love her RN! She's so pretty!



Thanks!  I'm having so much fun carrying her around the city!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love her RN! She's so pretty!



Mornin' TMP!

Thanks very much! I don't know why I waited so long to get this one, I'm just happy I finally did!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> Your life has been busy!  I didn't know you changed companies.  Wishing you success with your new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm having so much fun carrying her around the city!




Thank you RN! Our whole department is going through it together so it makes it a little easier. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.

View attachment 3266594


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3266594


Very pretty wallet and bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty wallet and bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3266594



Happy Monday Off NAC!

I love your hobo with the matching zip around wallet!

Enjoy the next two days off!


----------



## momjules

Loving the matching wallet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Midnight Brenna 
View attachment 3267535

View attachment 3267536


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Greta zip zip in black since I got her yesterday at the outlet. She already had an outing yesterday when we went to the nursery to buy a couple of cherry blossom trees!




Love! And I love all the zip zip's you have been posting lately.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love the caramel. I think this is one of the most comfortable Dooneys to carry. I love it. I was trying on the oyster, red, and elephant at the outlet today. I really liked the oyster. I already have 2 colors though.  I know...you're thinking so what's wrong with another color? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NAC. You guys are just posting gorgeous bags like crazy!  Yes work is crazy.  Our function is was pretty much sold to a partnering company so we are going through lots of training and lots of meetings. It's exciting and stressful at the same time. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Everyone just has so many beautiful bags to share. Plus this stupid app never picks up where I left off so I have to backtrack and try to figure out where I left off and it's hard to remember. It used to always be at the last read but now it's just random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous! I was admiring this print and color meat in the hobo, and my mom liked the Crossbody.  The colors really look great. Oh how I long for trips to the nursery...




I agree about the hobo! I will definitely be trying to find more of this bag. I did not think I would like the style, but I really do.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Monday Off NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hobo with the matching zip around wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the next two days off!




Thanks RN! I hope you are enjoying your trip to visit your sister.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536




I wanted this exact bag !! So beautiful !


----------



## rubylovesdooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.beautiful bag.no one does pebble leather like dooney.love the bag


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536



She is beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
(For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3266594



Lovely!!!


----------



## ZeeLara

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3266594





RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare's" first outing! Starbucks near Union Square, San Francisco.
> 
> Of course she's a little heavier than my nylon Zebra, but she's a manageable weight for me, and she's perfect for putting my laptop, calendar, and coin purse in the center zip compartment, with plenty of room for my water bottle and other junk in the open compartments.  Love the strap drop!  I can rest my forearm on the top of the bag as I walk, instead of it hitting the back of my arm. (Does that make any sense?  Still on my first cappuccino! )
> 
> I  her so much!



That color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ZeeLara

ahirau said:


> Vanessa is such a great bag - I have 2 and love them!  Been using them a lot this never ending rainy winter!



They truly are a great every day bag.  I have a hard time changing out of this bag, I guess that explains the need for a second color


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the midnight blue Brenna.  Enjoy.


*CAT:*  pebbled leather is a great go to for a handbag.   I use my pebbled leather more than any other collection.  Glad you are enjoying your red satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Caramel Hobo. Changing it up a bit for the picture to show the matching zip around wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3266594




So pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536




Very pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536



A beautiful color of blue!



carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )


What a lovely red!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )




Gorgeous! I have taken so many pictures of mine and I can't seem to capture the pretty vibrant red. It wants to come off as more orange. Love this bag!


----------



## Chanticleer

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )




Beautiful bag!!


----------



## carterazo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *CAT:*  Glad you are enjoying your red satchel.


Thank you!



Trudysmom said:


> What a lovely red!


Thanks, the picture doesn't do justice to her true color.



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I have taken so many pictures of mine and I can't seem to capture the pretty vibrant red. It wants to come off as more orange. Love this bag!



Thank you! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I thought it was my phone. No matter the angle or whether it's sunny or cloudy, I can't get it right either. 



Chanticleer said:


> Beautiful bag!!



Thanks!


----------



## Allieandalf

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536




She's perfect!  Love her!


----------



## Allieandalf

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )




Perfect for Valentine's week.  She's lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )




Beautiful... I love a good blue based red. She's perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536




So beautiful... Love Midnight in this bag!


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I love a good blue based red. She's perfect!



Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536





carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )



Ladies, these bags are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536


ohhh, she is so pretty in midnight! Congrats on a beautiful new bag!


----------



## ahirau

carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> (For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is. She's way prettier in person. )


I can see how pretty she is, no worries!  Beautiful satchel!


----------



## carterazo

ahirau said:


> I can see how pretty she is, no worries!  Beautiful satchel!



Thanks so much.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ZeeLara said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!!



Hi Zee!

Thanks! I'm loving it more every day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Midnight Brenna
> View attachment 3267535
> 
> View attachment 3267536



Happy belated Fat Tuesday! 

Midnight Brenna is beautiful!



carterazo said:


> My medium red satchel - perfect for rainy weather. Water rolls right off.
> *(For some reason my camera refuses to read the gorgeous red color she actually is.* She's way prettier in person. )



  Even the camera is jealous of her Red Beauty!   But it can't hide how beautiful she is!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride. 
View attachment 3268369

View attachment 3268373


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373



Happy Hump Day! (For some of us. )

At least you have a short week!  Are you off Monday for President's Day? Schools are closed here.

Your sidekick is a beauty!


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373


There's just something so regal about the Buckleys.  
Your chestnut is amazing!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy belated Fat Tuesday!
> 
> Midnight Brenna is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Even the camera is jealous of her Red Beauty!   But it can't hide how beautiful she is!



You're right.     Thanks!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373




Hole. E.  Cow.  This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## MrsKC

Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it. 
Hope all is well ladies!


----------



## Julie Ann

MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!


 my zip zip in the pebble leather doesn't have braided zipper pulls either. Its disappointing since my saffiano zip zip does.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!


Beautiful bag KC! I don't believe the pebble bags ever had the braided zip pulls, but it would be nice if they did.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!



Mornin' KC!

Good to hear from you whenever you have time!  Your zip zip is a beauty!  Pebble leather zip zip satchels never had braided zipper pulls. The braided zipper pulls are on the croco and saffiano zip zip satchels.  I don't know why the decision was made not to put them on pebbled leather satchel.

I hope you're able to relax a bit on the weekend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373




Bag twins... One of my favs! She's riding pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!



She's gorgeous, KC.   I was wondering where you were!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the gorgeous handbags out and about!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373


Your Buckley is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!





MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.



Very pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.



Cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.




Uhhhh... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. If I were to get an Alto, this would be the exact bag and color I would get. Gorgeous!! Love it with your wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. If I were to get an Alto, this would be the exact bag and color I would get. Gorgeous!! Love it with your wallet.



Thanks, girl!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.


Well now, I've not seen this one. Very nice. I bet it wishes it had an LC logo slapped on it. Then it would be a real bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful bags ladies.  Love your zip zip, Alto (drool), and Buckley.   I think I may need to add another Buckley to my collection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well now, I've not seen this one. Very nice. I bet it wishes it had an LC logo slapped on it. Then it would be a real bag.



Don't make me crank up photoshop.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, my long weekend is over and it's back to the morning commute. But at least I have a pretty sidekick along for the ride.
> View attachment 3268369
> 
> View attachment 3268373


Lovely! 


MrsKC said:


> Here is a latest acquisition.  I know I have been MIA, ugg....work.
> Anyway,  the inside pockets are trimmed with leather,  no braided zipper pulls.
> The bordeaux color really is lovely and the photo doesn't capture it.
> Hope all is well ladies!


Hey! Nice to hear from you! I love the pebbled Bordeaux , I think all pebbled zip zips have the plain pulls for some reason! Also , my  patent zip zip has the plainer pulls, which I thought for sure would have the braided ones. Maybe it's the newer bags like the Saff. Zip zips that they decided to use these. Who knows


MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.


Gorgeous bag! 


Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.


Love this bag, was thinking of getting a mini drawstring one day, just not sure if I want pebbled or siena leather....I'm trying not to buy anything else right now(I have 1 more on the way) but ILD has been having some really great prices lately, it's hard to resist


----------



## Thatsmypurse

QUOTE=YankeeDooney;29818651]Well now, I've not seen this one. Very nice. I bet it wishes it had an LC logo slapped on it. Then it would be a real bag. 


:giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder. 

Natural and inside lighting


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676



Mornin' PTB!

She's beautiful!  I'm happy the crack isn't a problem.  And I have to say it again, you make casual look so classy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today; Alto Giovanna.



Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.



Kendall is a cutie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676



Stunning!   I love that one.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676


Very pretty.


----------



## latetotheparty

Nice looking bags


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676


So nice Pcann, it looks great on you!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676




Looks great on you!!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.


Love your Kendall - its looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676


Oh, she's a beauty PTB! Really pretty outfit with that bag too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Oh, she's a beauty PTB! Really pretty outfit with that bag too!




Thank you girlfriend! I really enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo. 
View attachment 3270974

View attachment 3270975


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo.
> View attachment 3270974
> 
> View attachment 3270975




Oh my goodness ! I changed into my Buckley this morning but now I am itching to get into my Crimson . Your Crimson is perfect !


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual Jean Skirt Day... Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... I decided to keep her. The crack isn't that bad. Don't feel like the hassle of a return and reorder.
> 
> Natural and inside lighting
> View attachment 3269669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269675
> 
> View attachment 3269676




I must have missed the part about the crack ! I am waiting for one of these but in black , I can't wait to get it .. Esp after seeing you carrying yours ! It's gorgeous !


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo.
> View attachment 3270974
> 
> View attachment 3270975



Happy (No School Monday) Friday! 

I think Crimson (or anything in the red family) is the best way to end the week/start the weekend! (Especially Valentine's Day Weekend! ) Crimson Flo is beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo.
> View attachment 3270974
> 
> View attachment 3270975




Oooh yeah baby!!! Love it... Next to Natural, this color and Bone are my favs in the Flo. Enjoy her today girlfriend. I'm right behind ya with my Flo. Happy Friday! [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I must have missed the part about the crack ! I am waiting for one of these but in black , I can't wait to get it .. Esp after seeing you carrying yours ! It's gorgeous !




Yeah, it had a crack on the inside about an inch or so long in the fold where the leather draws together. I still may order another and send it back. ILD doesn't do exchanges, only refunds. Can't wait to see your black and what interior you choose.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16]. 

Natural lighting... 



Inside lighting...


----------



## suzannep

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050



Absolutely stunning, PTB!  Would you please consider doing a comparison video of the small and medium flo satchels? That would be so helpful


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo.
> View attachment 3270974
> 
> View attachment 3270975



What a great way to end the week!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050



Gorgeous!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the work week with Crimson Flo.
> View attachment 3270974
> 
> View attachment 3270975





PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050



Lovely!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050



Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to lunch and I took my Aubergine little Kendall.


 
I love your cute little Kendall.  She looks great on you, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my goodness ! I changed into my Buckley this morning but now I am itching to get into my Crimson . Your Crimson is perfect !


 
I forget what a great neutral is, until I pull her out each time.  She was an As Is purchase from QVC and I'm so glad I took a chance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy (No School Monday) Friday!
> 
> I think Crimson (or anything in the red family) is the best way to end the week/start the weekend! (Especially Valentine's Day Weekend! ) Crimson Flo is beautiful!


 
I am so glad it's Friday!  For a short work week (3 days), it's been a LONG week, lol.  Because we were off for Mardi Gras this week, we don't get Presidents Day on Monday.  The kids return to school on Monday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh yeah baby!!! Love it... Next to Natural, this color and Bone are my favs in the Flo. Enjoy her today girlfriend. I'm right behind ya with my Flo. Happy Friday! [emoji2]


 
Thanks!  I love all of my Flos, but Crimson is one of my favorites.  And eventually I will end up with a Natural Flo of my own - I can be patient and wait until that happens.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050


 
She's a beauty!  I almost loaded up my large Taupe Flo for today.  I love that color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> What a great way to end the week!


 
I agree!  I love my Crimson Flo.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry this big baby today... Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's the perfect size, just what I've been wanting. She looks so rich after I rubbed her down with love (Apple Conditioner) last night. [emoji16].
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3271048
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3271049
> 
> View attachment 3271050


Very pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Headed out for some errands with Miss Ruby Crossbody...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  Miss Ruby looks very comfortable and makes me smile.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for some errands with Miss Ruby Crossbody...
> 
> View attachment 3272082
> 
> View attachment 3272083




Love! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?

Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
View attachment 3272224

View attachment 3272225


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?
> 
> Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
> View attachment 3272224
> 
> View attachment 3272225




The perfect buddy! Love this color combo. Have fun shopping!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?
> 
> Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
> View attachment 3272224
> 
> View attachment 3272225




Happy Saturday NAC!

Your shopping buddy is a beauty!  Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for some errands with Miss Ruby Crossbody...
> 
> View attachment 3272082
> 
> View attachment 3272083



Cute!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?
> 
> Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
> View attachment 3272224
> 
> View attachment 3272225



LOVE!!   Have fun shopping!   By the way, I found a clutch for you...  https://www.katespade.com/products/...r=652#start=138&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> The perfect buddy! Love this color combo. Have fun shopping!




Thanks! You too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Saturday NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Your shopping buddy is a beauty!  Have fun!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   Have fun shopping!   By the way, I found a clutch for you...  https://www.katespade.com/products/...r=652#start=138&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets




Thanks!  LOL!  That is SO me!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

"Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip! 

I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> "Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!



  How cute is she!!!   Perfect Valentine's weekend bag, GF.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   Have fun shopping!   By the way, I found a clutch for you...  https://www.katespade.com/products/...r=652#start=138&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  LOL!  That is SO me!!



  That really is a NAC clutch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> That really is a NAC clutch!



   Yep.   And there is an additional 25% off KS sale stuff with code "SPOTON".   

And not on sale, but perfect for someone we know...   https://www.katespade.com/products/...-root#q=keychain&start=31&cgid=katespade-root


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is she!!!   Perfect Valentine's weekend bag, GF.



Thanks Sarah!  I'm thinking of going to the Dooney Outlet tomorrow! She'll love spending Valentine's Day there! I know I will!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep.   And there is an additional 25% off KS sale stuff with code "SPOTON".
> 
> And not on sale, but perfect for someone we know...   https://www.katespade.com/products/...-root#q=keychain&start=31&cgid=katespade-root




Thanks for the info on the KS sale!  

It's perfect for her! I'll have to stop by KS tomorrow when I'm at the outlet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the info on the KS sale!
> 
> It's perfect for her! I'll have to stop by KS tomorrow when I'm at the outlet!



Ooooh, I love the KS outlet.   I'll keep an eye on the key chain to see if it gets marked down.  I wouldn't mind having one since it looks like Harry, but I don't want to pay $60 for it.  HAHA


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I love the KS outlet.   I'll keep an eye on the key chain to see if it gets marked down.  I wouldn't mind having one since it looks like Harry,* but I don't want to pay $60 for it.  *HAHA



I hear ya! I'll let you know if I see it at the outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> "Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!




Love!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!



Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> "Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!


Hi RN! Happy Sat.  Miss Red looks awesome, she's ready for Valentines Day! Such a gorgeous color! I love her charms too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?
> 
> Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
> View attachment 3272224
> 
> View attachment 3272225


I love this bag! I wish they made it in a slightly smaller crossbody too! That color combo and texture is to die for!  Happy shopping!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! Happy Sat.  Miss Red looks awesome, she's ready for Valentines Day! Such a gorgeous color! I love her charms too!



Happy Saturday to you too TMP!

Thanks very much!


----------



## suzannep

RuedeNesle said:


> I hear ya! I'll let you know if I see it at the outlet.



Ooh, have fun! Would you mind checking to see if they have any florentine wristlets for me? I sure would appreciate it. Any color and price, please. Thank you so much and I hope you find some treasures resents


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love this bag! I wish they made it in a slightly smaller crossbody too! That color combo and texture is to die for!  Happy shopping!




Thanks! It's been a good Dooney shopping day today. I caught an awesome sale at Belk. Sneak peek picture in the mini reveal thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

suzannep said:


> *Ooh, have fun! Would you mind checking to see if they have any florentine wristlets for me? *I sure would appreciate it. Any color and price, please. Thank you so much and I hope you find some treasures resents



Hi Suzanne!

Thanks! It would be a pleasure!  I'll take pics of any I see.

Fingers crossed I find something for both of us!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> "Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!




Girl, you just can't trust those zip zips!   

Have a wonderful Valentine's Day weekend!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep.   And there is an additional 25% off KS sale stuff with code "SPOTON".
> 
> And not on sale, but perfect for someone we know...   https://www.katespade.com/products/...-root#q=keychain&start=31&cgid=katespade-root



That is adorable.  I have a couple of things in my cart, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Saturday y'all! What's everyone up to today?
> 
> Headed out to run errands and do some shopping, and this is my shopping buddy for today.
> View attachment 3272224
> 
> View attachment 3272225


Ooohh that's purty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Girl, you just can't trust those zip zips!
> 
> Have a wonderful Valentine's Day weekend!



  No you can't!

You have a wonderful Valentine's Day weekend too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Ooohh that's purty!




Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

suzannep said:


> Ooh, have fun! Would you mind checking to see if they have any florentine wristlets for me? I sure would appreciate it. Any color and price, please. Thank you so much and I hope you find some treasures resents



Hi Suzanne!

I'm back from the Livermore outlet!  There were no Flo wristlets and very few Flo accessories.  I took a couple of pictures of the only shelf with Flo wallets.  A good friend of mine (and a former Dooney Forum poster), JJ met me at the outlet this morning!  Both of us looked and this is all we saw.  I wish our outlet was like the one momjules went to in New York!  I'm sorry I don't have a better report.


----------



## suzannep

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Suzanne!
> 
> I'm back from the Livermore outlet!  There were no Flo wristlets and very few Flo accessories.  I took a couple of pictures of the only shelf with Flo wallets.  A good friend of mine (and a former Dooney Forum poster), JJ met me at the outlet this morning!  Both of us looked and this is all we saw.  I wish our outlet was like the one momjules went to in New York!  I'm sorry I don't have a better report.



Holy cow, that's all? Goodness, must have been super busy there! Thank you taking time to look for me  Did you find any treasures?


----------



## RuedeNesle

suzannep said:


> Holy cow, that's all? Goodness, must have been super busy there! Thank you taking time to look for me  Did you find any treasures?



All I got was a keychain, but I really love it! * Twoboyz* purchased one like it a few weeks ago and I've wanted one ever since. (Posted in the Mini reveal thread.)  I saw the Claremont shopper but it wasn't quite what I needed once I saw it IRL.  I really tried to buy something but I'm at the point where I can't buy a bag unless I know I'm going to use it a lot. (And it's sucking the fun out of my handbag shopping! )  I see a lot of keychains in my future!


----------



## Sparker

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Suzanne!
> 
> I'm back from the Livermore outlet!  There were no Flo wristlets and very few Flo accessories.  I took a couple of pictures of the only shelf with Flo wallets.  A good friend of mine (and a former Dooney Forum poster), JJ met me at the outlet this morning!  Both of us looked and this is all we saw.  I wish our outlet was like the one momjules went to in New York!  I'm sorry I don't have a better report.




I've never been to an outlet before.  I was wondering if you knew how much the Flo wallets in the top picture were?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparker said:


> I've never been to an outlet before.  I was wondering if you knew how much the Flo wallets in the top picture were?



Hi Sparker!

Dang! I didn't even think to look at the price of the wallets!  Suzanne was looking for wristlets and when I didn't see them I didn't think to price wallets.  I'm sorry.  You can call the outlet and they'll give you the price.


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.



Love that croco!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.



Great choice for Valentine's Day! She's a beauty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Lovely color and style!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.


Very pretty color and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.


MaryBel, I  the Campbell Croco Fino collection! Your satchel is beautiful and that red just pops with the black and white background . You are so lucky to have something in red from this collection. I have every color of that collection but red.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.




Gorgeous! I love the contrast with your top. Perfect.


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.



She looks fab with your outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.



Looks great, TM!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that croco!





RuedeNesle said:


> Great choice for Valentine's Day! She's a beauty!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely color and style!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color and bag.



Thank you GFs!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.



Awesome outfit GF!
Love the blue with the green!


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> MaryBel, I  the Campbell Croco Fino collection! Your satchel is beautiful and that red just pops with the black and white background . You are so lucky to have something in red from this collection. I have every color of that collection but red.



Thanks GF!
I agree, the red is just beautiful. I only have the blue hobo and this one from this Collection. The blue pocket hobo was a must for me so I got that one very early on and  convinced myself I didn't need a red one because I have an older croco style in red. Well, I found this baby on clearance and I couldn't resist it.

I also have the navy and the bordeaux satchels and the ivy hobo from the original crocofino collection. I love the exotic leathers!

Now I wish I would have bought the charcoal and the light gray one.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks GF!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.


Beautiful !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.




Sooo pretty! I love Blue and Green together.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.




So pretty MaryBel. Yes she is perfect. [emoji4]



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel to lunch today. This is a wonderful bright blue, especially outside.




Beautiful colors together and the heart charm is so cute on there. I love the whole outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this since yesterday. Had to change out of Cooper in Love red since it was not red enough for me, but Ms Campbell Satchel was perfect.




MB... So pretty. I hate I missed out on these.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo on the morning commute 
View attachment 3275357

View attachment 3275359


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359




Beautiful... Love this color in the Flo. I almost forgot you had this beauty. I see you are like me... Carry all your bags all year round.nothing like a pop of color in the dead of winter. [emoji7] I love it! Enjoy her today. 

Ironic because I was just talking about how I hate missed out on these. I had to settle for this color in the Bristol, which is still gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I agree, the red is just beautiful. I only have the blue hobo and this one from this Collection. The blue pocket hobo was a must for me so I got that one very early on and  convinced myself I didn't need a red one because I have an older croco style in red. Well, I found this baby on clearance and I couldn't resist it.
> 
> I also have the navy and the bordeaux satchels and the ivy hobo from the original crocofino collection. I love the exotic leathers!
> 
> Now I wish I would have bought the charcoal and the light gray one.




*MaryBel:*  I love the croco fino also.  I think it's one of the nicest croco textures that Dooney has done.  Your red one is beautiful.  It's one of the colors I don't have in this collection.  I think between the original collection and the Campbell I have many of the other colors,  but not all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359




Happy Tuesday! 

Ms Violet is beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359


VIolet is a beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... So pretty. I hate I missed out on these.



Thanks GF!
I know the feeling!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359



Gorgeous GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Love this color in the Flo. I almost forgot you had this beauty. I see you are like me... Carry all your bags all year round.nothing like a pop of color in the dead of winter. [emoji7] I love it! Enjoy her today.
> 
> Ironic because *I was just talking about how I hate missed out on these*. I had to settle for this color in the Bristol, which is still gorgeous.



GF, I think this is a constant issue we have, result of the constant money/closet space battle.

I too missed on this one. I decided not to get it because I have the satchel with pockets in violet,and only until it was too late I realized that the violet was different from bag to bag, kind of like ocean, and mine was not as bright, so I totally could have justified a flo in this color. But at least I was able to get a Clayton in violet (the bright violet).


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel:*  I love the croco fino also.  I think it's one of the nicest croco textures that Dooney has done.  Your red one is beautiful.  It's one of the colors I don't have in this collection.  I think between the original collection and the Campbell I have many of the other colors,  but not all.



I agree with you LJ! It's so rich looking. I was going to put her away yesterday but then I saw it and thought, no, too beautiful to go back to the dustbag!

GF, you need to get a digital camera or phone, we want to see your beautiful bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think this is a constant issue we have, result of the constant money/closet space battle.
> 
> 
> 
> I too missed on this one. I decided not to get it because I have the satchel with pockets in violet,and only until it was too late I realized that the violet was different from bag to bag, kind of like ocean, and mine was not as bright, so I totally could have justified a flo in this color. But at least I was able to get a Clayton in violet (the bright violet).




Uhhh... Oh my!!!! The Violet Clayton....[emoji7][emoji7]. Another one I hate I missed out on. I wasn't really into them back then when that color was available so I'm not too mad about that. Wow... I bet it's gorg. Can you post a photo when you have time? I'd love to see it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359



Wow, she looks like springtime!      It's going to be 78 degrees here today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".
> 
> View attachment 3275489
> 
> View attachment 3275490



She looks great.   I used to be the same way about black bags, but now I love 'em and the black florentine is just stunning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".
> 
> View attachment 3275489
> 
> View attachment 3275490



Hi PTB!

Your Flo looks so classy and beautiful in black!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".
> 
> View attachment 3275489
> 
> View attachment 3275490


 
Oh my!  Absolutely stunning.  She's perfect with your outfit too.  I have a black pebbled satchel, but I think I need to find something in black Florentine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she looks like springtime!      It's going to be 78 degrees here today!


 
I think it's going to be a bit cooler here, but we have blue skies and it's gorgeous outside.  


I'm wearing a light pink cardigan and a scarf in the same color as Flo and I've gotten so many compliments today.  Makes a girl feel good.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Love this color in the Flo. I almost forgot you had this beauty. I see you are like me... Carry all your bags all year round.nothing like a pop of color in the dead of winter. [emoji7] I love it! Enjoy her today.
> 
> Ironic because I was just talking about how I hate missed out on these. I had to settle for this color in the Bristol, which is still gorgeous.


 
Oh yes, I don't worry about the season.  I carry what works with my outfit each day. 


I think this color in a Bristol is beautiful.  I drool every time I see yours.  You have a couple of Flos that I also drool over whenever you post them.  Especially your recent acquisitions.  That's why I love to see everyone's pictures, no matter how many times they've posted before. Makes me happy to see them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Ms Violet is beautiful!




She sure is!  Happy Tuesday to you as well!





Trudysmom said:


> VIolet is a beauty!




I agree!  Such a vibrant and beautiful color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks great.   I used to be the same way about black bags, but now I love 'em and the black florentine is just stunning.


 
Black bags are not all alike.  I agree,  black Florentine is very special and so is black Alto.  Black ostrich and croco and lizard are beautiful also.  Guess I like well made and well designed black handbags,  even in pebbled leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think this is a constant issue we have, result of the constant money/closet space battle.
> 
> I too missed on this one. I decided not to get it because I have the satchel with pockets in violet,and only until it was too late I realized that the violet was different from bag to bag, kind of like ocean, and mine was not as bright, so I totally could have justified a flo in this color. But at least I was able to get a Clayton in violet (the bright violet).




*MB:*  when I find a new or special color I like in a Dooney,  a color I think will be a one season color.... I try to find 2 different handbags to add to my collection.  I know it sounds excessive,  but some colors are so beautiful,  I just want to be sure I own them before they disappear.  Of course,  I don't need 2 in every color,  but that hasn't stopped me.   I bought the violet Flo in the Bristol as soon as I saw it on sale.  Over a year later I was able to catch a small satchel on ILD/amazon, thanks to posts here on tPF.


When ever I pass on a color because it is too similar to something else,  I later regret that decision.  Last summer I could have gotten a lilac zip zip,  but I didn't because I have lavender and pink.   Now,  I want the lilac too.  QVC seems to have brought the lilac back,  maybe it will show up again at the outlets later in the season.   So far they have no pebbled leather in lilac in any style.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Oh my!!!! The Violet Clayton....[emoji7][emoji7]. Another one I hate I missed out on. I wasn't really into them back then when that color was available so I'm not too mad about that. Wow... I bet it's gorg. Can you post a photo when you have time? I'd love to see it.



Oh GF, we can make a never ending list of the bags that haunt us!

Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".
> 
> View attachment 3275489
> 
> View attachment 3275490



Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she looks like springtime!      It's going to be 78 degrees here today!



78? I want 78, not the 49 we have.


----------



## MaryBel

miaborsa said:


> she looks great.   I used to be the same way about black bags, but now i love 'em and the *black florentine is just stunning*.



ITA Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think it's going to be a bit cooler here, but we have blue skies and it's gorgeous outside.
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a light pink cardigan and a scarf in the same color as Flo and I've gotten so many compliments today.  Makes a girl feel good.



That sounds so nice! Your outfit sounds lovely too!
It's gray and a bit cold here! Not in the mood to go out! 
At least the plants are starting to get ready for spring. Can't wait for the flowers!


----------



## ZeeLara

RuedeNesle said:


> "Red" and I drove to Peet's this morning before my daughter went to work Saturday OT.  I left the room for one minute and when I came back she was watching a Dooney show on the DVR and sending Shout Outs to her Cuz, the pebbled zip zip!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday!



Adorable! and Yay for PEET's!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  when I find a new or special color I like in a Dooney,  a color I think will be a one season color.... I try to find 2 different handbags to add to my collection.  I know it sounds excessive,  but some colors are so beautiful,  I just want to be sure I own them before they disappear.  Of course,  I don't need 2 in every color,  but that hasn't stopped me.   I bought the violet Flo in the Bristol as soon as I saw it on sale.  Over a year later I was able to catch a small satchel on ILD/amazon, thanks to posts here on tPF.
> 
> 
> When ever I pass on a color because it is too similar to something else,  I later regret that decision.  Last summer I could have gotten a lilac zip zip,  but I didn't because I have lavender and pink.   Now,  I want the lilac too.  QVC seems to have brought the lilac back,  maybe it will show up again at the outlets later in the season.   So far they have no pebbled leather in lilac in any style.



It doesn't sounds excessive, it sounds wise, at least to me (says the girl with so many ocean florentines I lost count)! 
It was a mistake that won't be happening again! 

I have learned that all colors, especially in florentine, vary from bag to bag, so must pay extra attention to the one I get and the ones I see later.

I just compared my red Clayton to my red Kingston and they are different too. Kingston is brighter. Clayton is more muted and darker shade of red.

I hope you can find your lilac zip zip. I'll keep an eye on it for you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks MB.  Hope you feel better quickly.  Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, we can make a never ending list of the bags that haunt us!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is




Faint, regain consciousness and faint again. Sooo beautiful. I want one now. Sighing! Thanks for posting GF


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Faint, regain consciousness and faint again. Sooo beautiful. I want one now. Sighing! Thanks for posting GF


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, we can make a never ending list of the bags that haunt us!
> 
> Here she is



So much gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks MB.  Hope you feel better quickly.  Enjoy your new handbags.



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Faint, regain consciousness and faint again. Sooo beautiful. I want one now. Sighing! Thanks for posting GF



No problem!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> So much gorgeous.



Thanks GF!


----------



## Bobetta

So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.




OMG B... You look soooo dang cute! Love this bag on you. You make me want one. Sighing. She looks perfect with your outfit. I miss your mod shots. [emoji2]


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG B... You look soooo dang cute! Love this bag on you. You make me want one. Sighing. She looks perfect with your outfit. I miss your mod shots. [emoji2]



Thanks!!! I would've worn her with any outfit. Lol. I've been eyeing a few similar styles on QVC. Seem smaller in size but same body. I'll take a few more mod shots for the mod thread. I miss these moments. Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ZeeLara said:


> Adorable! and Yay for PEET's!



Hi ZL! 

Thanks!  I love Peet's!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, we can make a never ending list of the bags that haunt us!
> 
> Here she is



Violet wasn't in your recent Clayton Sister's reveal, was she?  Did you have this one already? She's beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.



The bag is nice, but I looove your dress.  So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3275357
> 
> View attachment 3275359




Yes, this is the one that got away for me. She is so cute..and that color! Wow. [emoji7]



PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing with Miss Black Flo... I thought my Florentine Black/Black Chelsea was a beauty but this baby gives her a run for her hide. I hated black bags and thought they were blah but "never say never".
> 
> View attachment 3275489
> 
> View attachment 3275490




Stunning bag girlfriend. I never realized how beautiful black florentine is until Ingot my small one a couple of weeks ago. I've been loving black bags in general lately. You look great! 



MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, we can make a never ending list of the bags that haunt us!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is




Wow..I have to say it again... That color! I love this bag. [emoji7]



Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.




You look great Bob and I love your dress too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.



Bob, you look adorable!   Love the outfit and the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.


 
Ohhhh, gorgeous! She looks great on you!  Now I have to go take a look at this bag.......


----------



## SigTheCat

Never had a Dooney... because of this forum I have 2 on the way


----------



## MiaBorsa

SigTheCat said:


> Never had a Dooney... because of this forum I have 2 on the way



   Yay!   Now tell us what you got!!


----------



## SigTheCat

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Now tell us what you got!!



Yes! I live out in the middle of nowhere so online shopping is my only option!

I LOVE the older vintage Dooneys so I got one mini drawstring off ebay. I also got an all black leather Dillen. Definitely eyeing the Florentine satchel which will probably be next but can't decide on the color. They are all awesome!


I have always been a one bag kinda gal but exploring all these bags has been so much fun!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.


Darling bag and Darling outfit!  Love it all


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SigTheCat said:


> Never had a Dooney... because of this forum I have 2 on the way




How exciting... It's downhill from here girlfriend. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Excited to see what you get, I hope you post here.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SigTheCat said:


> Yes! I live out in the middle of nowhere so online shopping is my only option!
> 
> I LOVE the older vintage Dooneys so I got one mini drawstring off ebay. I also got an all black leather Dillen. Definitely eyeing the Florentine satchel which will probably be next but can't decide on the color. They are all awesome!
> 
> I have always been a one bag kinda gal but exploring all these bags has been so much fun!






*Sig:*  welcome to the Dooney forum.  Hide your wallet,  there is a lot of temptation here... so many beautiful handbags.  I hope you love your new bags.  The Dillen collection is one of my go to handbag collections.... nice leather and very easy to wear and carefree.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SigTheCat said:


> Yes! I live out in the middle of nowhere so online shopping is my only option!
> 
> I LOVE the older vintage Dooneys so I got one mini drawstring off ebay. I also got an all black leather Dillen. Definitely eyeing the Florentine satchel which will probably be next but can't decide on the color. They are all awesome!
> 
> 
> I have always been a one bag kinda gal but exploring all these bags has been so much fun!



You picked some winners!   I hope you love them all.   Be sure to post when you get 'em.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



Hi MP!

I love Wilson! She looks beautiful and looks good on you!

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



Classic look!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;




Oooh, she's beautiful on you. This bag was on my wish list a couple years back. Love the simple shape. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



She looks great on you!


----------



## elbgrl

Bobetta said:


> So I'm rocking my new V Day gift which was the QVC TSV from last week. It's called the Smooth Leather Hobo. But on the label, it's called McKenzie. Cute. Big but smooth.



Great bag and outfit!


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wilson! She looks beautiful and looks good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



I think this have become my fav silhouette &#129303; thank you 



MiaBorsa said:


> Classic look!



Very much so, I'm in love. Thanks



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, she's beautiful on you. This bag was on my wish list a couple years back. Love the simple shape. Congrats! [emoji7]



Yep I think this is the one I will be starting a family with I have my eye on another color[emoji5]&#65039;



elbgrl said:


> She looks great on you!



Thank you[emoji175]


----------



## SigTheCat

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



Thats one Ive overlooked but now that I see it on you... it is so cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;


Beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## Suzwhat

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;




Love it!  Congratulations!  [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492




She's riding pretty! Love that blue with the brown trim. Enjoy her today. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492



Happy Hump Day NAC! 

I love your blue croco zip zip!  It reminds me it'll be time to pull out my marine croco zip zip soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516



Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!

I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day NAC!
> 
> I love your blue croco zip zip!  It reminds me it'll be time to pull out my marine croco zip zip soon!



Isn't today Thursday?
You made me check the calendar


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!
> 
> I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.



Twins! Love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Isn't today Thursday?
> You made me check the calendar



  I meant Happy Friday-Eve! I shouldn't type and try to get the grandkids ready for school at the same time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492





MaryBel said:


> Isn't today Thursday?
> You made me check the calendar



Oops!  

NAC, thank's to MB, the week is shorter than I made it. 

Happy Friday-Eve!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Twins! Love her!



Thanks MB! Twins! I love her too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492



Love the blue with the dark trim!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516



Just stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!
> 
> I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.



OMG, I love this bag!   I wish I had kept some of my older 1975 bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Isn't today Thursday?
> You made me check the calendar



   Me, too!   RN needs to wind her calendar; she's running slow!!   HAHA


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I love this bag!   I wish I had kept some of my older 1975 bags.



Thanks Sarah!

This one almost got sold on ebay before I moved, then almost gifted when I didn't have time to list it.  I'm happy she made the cut, accidentally or otherwise.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Me, too!   RN needs to wind her calendar; she's running slow!!   HAHA



  And I'm really looking forward to being in the city Friday (tomorrow!) so I should know what day it is!


----------



## Bestbagyet

My red Siena Briana. (The pic is posting sideways in the post preview. Hopefully it will post correctly in the forum.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bestbagyet said:


> My red Siena Briana. (The pic is posting sideways in the post preview. Hopefully it will post correctly in the forum.)




Gorgeous girlfriend! Now you are really making me want to try this style. Off to the Dooney site. [emoji2]. Enjoy carrying her today! Oh.., when you have time, can you show how you have your things organized inside? I'm wandering how well they stay put since the inside is kinda slippery.


----------



## Bestbagyet

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous girlfriend! Now you are really making me want to try this style. Off to the Dooney site. [emoji2]. Enjoy carrying her today! Oh.., when you have time, can you show how you have your things organized inside? I'm wandering how well they stay put since the inside is kinda slippery.


Hey Pecan, yes, I will make sure to post a pic of the inside. I don't use a purse organizer, instead I carry several wristlets to stay organized. I have had no issues with items shifting. I must say, I have several red bags, however the Briana red....


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!
> 
> I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



That is a very nice bag. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492



Love that color!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516



A beautiful natural flo satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I meant Happy Friday-Eve! I shouldn't type and try to get the grandkids ready for school at the same time!



For a second you got me!
I had to check! Proves the cold is taking about 99% of my mental capacity...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Me, too!   *RN needs to wind her calendar; she's running slow!*!   HAHA



That's a good one!


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> My red Siena Briana. (The pic is posting sideways in the post preview. Hopefully it will post correctly in the forum.)



Gorgeous, even sideways!
Love this color combo! 2 of my favorite colors!


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492




Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516


I'm so glad you got her in large!  
She's really a show stopper isn't she?


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516




Gorgeous bag!!  I have it in the small.  And I just bought a small chestnut.  These two are quickly becoming my favorite bags.  My husband loves them too.  He thinks they are so classy!  Looks great on your arm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!



Thanks TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> For a second you got me!
> I had to check! Proves the cold is taking about 99% of my mental capacity...



  I'm sorry, I know how it is when you're sick!

I hope you feel better by tomorrow.  Friday.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Chanticleer said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  I have it in the small.  And I just bought a small chestnut.  These two are quickly becoming my favorite bags.  My husband loves them too.  He thinks they are so classy!  Looks great on your arm!




Thank you girlfriend! Bag twins... I have it in small too. I bet your Chestnut is gorgeous. That color is beautiful in Flo. If a man compliments it, it must be something.


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! Bag twins... I have it in small too. I bet your Chestnut is gorgeous. That color is beautiful in Flo. If a man compliments it, it must be something.




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Friday.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492


Pretty bag and color! 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't get enough of this big baby...Miss Natural Flo...
> View attachment 3277516



Gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue Croc Zip Zip on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3277490
> 
> View attachment 3277492


So pretty!


RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!
> 
> I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.



Love this one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Love this one!



Hi Rosie! 

Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by my Dooney sighting yesterday I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel in navy for my afternoon bus bag today.  She's much lighter than the Coach Kristin.  I don't carry much for the bus trips, but I still want the bigger satchel for just a little more room.  The water bottles (one for me and one for my youngest granddaughter) have to lay sideways.  And my Samsung phone is too long for the slip pocket so I'll put it in the zipper pocket.  Thanks* PcanTannedBty* for the tip on putting the card case in one of the pockets!
> 
> I'm still carrying the red zip zip this morning.


Ooh I love this bag RN!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240


Beautiful!


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240




Stunning bag and outfit!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240



Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240




Gorgeous! I love the pop of color with your outfit. Have fun on date night!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed to the outlet in a bit, no Dooney store though, but I will check what they have at Belk. 

Then supper out with the Hubs. 

Caramel Hobo gets to go along.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

marybel said:


> isn't today thursday?
> You made me check the calendar




lol!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> NAC, thank's to MB, the week is shorter than I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday-Eve!




Thanks! Anything to shorten the work week has my vote!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240



Clayton is beautiful! 

I hope you had a fun Date Night!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the outlet in a bit, no Dooney store though, but I will check what they have at Belk.
> 
> Then supper out with the Hubs.
> 
> Caramel Hobo gets to go along.
> View attachment 3280990



She's a perfect shopping-to-dinner bag! Enjoy! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! Anything to shorten the work week has my vote!



 Mine too! (BTW, my eBay peanut Riley arrived just as I was leaving for the city Friday. The handles did not disappoint, they are just as bad as they looked in the pictures.   I don't understand it because the rest of the bag is in great condition! How can the handles be so jacked up? I'll post pics on Tuesday when I'm back home.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

"Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240



Perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed to the outlet in a bit, no Dooney store though, but I will check what they have at Belk.
> 
> Then supper out with the Hubs.
> 
> Caramel Hobo gets to go along.
> View attachment 3280990



Love her!   (And be sure to check out the Snoopy stuff.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app



Claire is quite the coffee connoisseur!  Great pic and beautiful bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> (BTW, my eBay peanut Riley arrived just as I was leaving for the city Friday. The handles did not disappoint, they are just as bad as they looked in the pictures.   I don't understand it because the rest of the bag is in great condition! How can the handles be so jacked up? I'll post pics on Tuesday when I'm back home.)



Oh no!   Sorry to hear it, girl.  Is this something you can clean up or is it damage?   Maybe you can cover the handles with a scarf wrap or something.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love her!   (And be sure to check out the Snoopy stuff.  )




I did. All they have left now is the small satchel. Too small for me. No wristlets. I'm not a big snoopy fan, so it's okay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did. All they have left now is the small satchel. Too small for me. No wristlets. I'm not a big snoopy fan, so it's okay.



Wow, that stuff must have sold out fast.   I don't care for a handbag with Snoopy but I do like the SLGs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Claire is quite the coffee connoisseur!  Great pic and beautiful bag.



Mornin' Sarah!
Thanks! Clare and I love the same things so we have fun together.  We're on our way to check out the pre sale at Macy's for JJ, and have lunch at Boudin.



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh no!   Sorry to hear it, girl.  Is this something you can clean up or is it damage?   Maybe you can cover the handles with a scarf wrap or something.



Thanks Sarah, I thought about the handle covers before the bag arrived.  I see them a lot on Speedy bags in the LV forum. When I Googled them they were priced between  $100-$400!   I may have to learn to be creative and make something myself.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that stuff must have sold out fast.   I don't care for a handbag with Snoopy but I do like the SLGs.




Same for me. I should have gotten a wristlet, but that's okay. I have plenty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app




Clare's looking good! Have fun'


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a perfect shopping-to-dinner bag! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too! (BTW, my eBay peanut Riley arrived just as I was leaving for the city Friday. The handles did not disappoint, they are just as bad as they looked in the pictures.   I don't understand it because the rest of the bag is in great condition! How can the handles be so jacked up? I'll post pics on Tuesday when I'm back home.)




Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this! Can you out a scarf on the handles?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]




Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago




Pretty!!  She looks great on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago




Stunning V!!! She looks soooo classy on you. You look beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this! Can you out a scarf on the handles?



Thanks NAC.  I'm thinking about scarves.  I just don't know how good I'll be at wrapping them around the handles.  I'll post pics Tuesday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Clare's looking good! Have fun'



Thanks again NAC! It's been a fun day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute
> View attachment 3281774
> 
> View attachment 3281775



Mornin' NAC!

I'm sorry it's a dreary Monday morning commute, but Brenna is beautiful and I hope she's cheering you up!  

Have a good day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute
> View attachment 3281774
> 
> View attachment 3281775



Great start for the week!   Brenna looks adorable.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry it's a dreary Monday morning commute, but Brenna is beautiful and I hope she's cheering you up!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day!




She certainly is cheering up my day! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Great start for the week!   Brenna looks adorable.




So true- she is adorable!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute
> View attachment 3281774
> 
> View attachment 3281775


Lovely bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago


Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app


Oooh, so pretty! Bag and the view!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oooh, so pretty! Bag and the view!



Hi TMP!

Thanks! I had a great day!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Thanks! I had a great day!


We had really nice weather here in Jersey too, for a change! I enjoyed the outside myself. Took my dog for a nice stroll around the neighborhood! (Without freezing my butt off! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> We had really nice weather here in Jersey too, for a change! I enjoyed the outside myself. Took my dog for a nice stroll around the neighborhood! *(Without freezing my butt off! *)


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240



Gorgeous. Love the bag and the outfit, especially the booties.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely bag!




Thanks! Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago


Love the Montecito line   The Serena looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute
> View attachment 3281774
> 
> View attachment 3281775


Brenna looks so comfy riding shotgun!  Great bag, love the color!  I must get a bag in elephant......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Brenna looks so comfy riding shotgun!  Great bag, love the color!  I must get a bag in elephant......




Thanks! You really should. It's a great color in both saffiano and pebbled leather.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Toledo stanwich in rouge have been my rider a good portion of this month and it survived today's rain pour


My heart was still racing though[emoji15]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3283157
> 
> Toledo stanwich in rouge have been my rider a good portion of this month and it survived today's rain pour
> View attachment 3283159
> 
> My heart was still racing though[emoji15]




Beautiful... Whew... She made it through!


----------



## immigratty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3283157
> 
> Toledo stanwich in rouge have been my rider a good portion of this month and it survived today's rain pour
> View attachment 3283159
> 
> My heart was still racing though[emoji15]



and still beautiful. gotta love Dooney quality...and of course that color OMG on FLEEK baby.



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago



she's a beauty. I love smooth leather, that's why I love Alto so much. the Montecito collection really has my attn too



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on this dreary morning commute
> View attachment 3281774
> 
> View attachment 3281775



beautiful bag and color



PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night... First outing for Miss Clayton (Red)... I can definitely tell why I'm head over heels over the Clayton's. I think they are such classy bags!
> 
> View attachment 3280240



I agree. I have significantly downsized my Flo collection, but they will have to pry my Crimson Clayton out of my cold dead hands...the ONLY way I'm giving her up!



RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app



Love this bag and color



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3276915
> 
> Rocking my first pre-loved Dooney and it's a Wilson bag I won off good ol' eBay. I'm in love with the older bags and it's just something about the leather key keeper[emoji175] Ms. Wilson is number 5 to my collection[emoji5]&#65039;



and what a lovely addition she is. Older and vintage Dooney bags are absolutely stunning, I'm honestly just in love with the duck hahaha, that's what drew me to DB in the first place.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I still can't post pictures for some reason. But using your imagination again, You will see that I am carrying Sutton Sydney satchel today


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I still can't post pictures for some reason. But using your imagination again, You will see that I am carrying Sutton Sydney satchel today




Hmm that sucks but I am using my imagination and googled. Very nice and classy.


----------



## MelissaPurse

immigratty said:


> and still beautiful. gotta love Dooney quality...and of course that color OMG on FLEEK baby.
> 
> Thank you I'm really feeling this Toledo leather. Glad it can survive a rain downpour. [emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Love this bag and color



Thanks I!


----------



## Twoboyz

Love everyone's bags! You all look great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I still can't post pictures for some reason. But using your imagination again, You will see that I am carrying Sutton Sydney satchel today



Twins!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I still can't post pictures for some reason. But using your imagination again, You will see that I am carrying Sutton Sydney satchel today


I know how to use my imagination for sure!.....I teach a preschool class called "Let's Pretend!" I'm pretending I see your gorgeous bag on your front passenger seat, and she is awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> and still beautiful. gotta love Dooney quality...and of course that color OMG on FLEEK baby.
> 
> 
> 
> she's a beauty. I love smooth leather, that's why I love Alto so much. the Montecito collection really has my attn too
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag and color
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I have significantly downsized my Flo collection, but they will have to pry my Crimson Clayton out of my cold dead hands...the ONLY way I'm giving her up!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag and color
> 
> 
> 
> and what a lovely addition she is. Older and vintage Dooney bags are absolutely stunning, I'm honestly just in love with the duck hahaha, that's what drew me to DB in the first place.




LMBO... I know that's right, me too!


----------



## letstalkbags

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago


This looks awesome on you  !( I had to smile because I am waiting on same bag !) Never saw it irl but now I am super excited about the size and look of the leather . Enjoy it ! Looks like a really fantastic bag !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Taupe Flo on the morning commute


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296




Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7] is that the small or medium size?


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296



Happy Friday-Eve NAC! 

She's beautiful!


----------



## only dooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3281333
> 
> 
> Out with my Montecito Serena in black with red interior ! I got her just a few days ago


_Absolutely stunning!!!_


----------



## only dooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296


I think the taupe is absolutely wonderful.. I love her!   I have a taupe one too and she reminds me of chocolate milk -- so sweet and yummy


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296



Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3283157
> 
> Toledo stanwich in rouge have been my rider a good portion of this month and it survived today's rain pour
> View attachment 3283159
> 
> My heart was still racing though[emoji15]


 
So pretty!  My heart would have been racing too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Hmm that sucks but I am using my imagination and googled. Very nice and classy.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!!


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> I know how to use my imagination for sure!.....I teach a preschool class called "Let's Pretend!" I'm pretending I see your gorgeous bag on your front passenger seat, and she is awesome!


 
Thanks y'all!  I love the dark brown of this bag - it doesn't get enough attention for sure.  This is one of my favorites.  So easy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7] is that the small or medium size?


 Thanks, MP!  This is the medium - a recent ILD score.  I usually go for the small, but I couldn't pass up the Taupe.  It was on my wish list. 




RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> She's beautiful!




Thanks RN!  Happy Friday-Eve to you as well!!





only dooney said:


> I think the taupe is absolutely wonderful.. I love her!   I have a taupe one too and she reminds me of chocolate milk -- so sweet and yummy




Me too!  That is a perfect description.  I love tha. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks GF!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296


Beautiful bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag!




Thanks TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster... 

And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742



Darling tote!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742




Looks great on you!  I love Oyster in the pebbled leather.


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296




Beautiful bag.  My favorite style!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742


Your oyster bag looks great.


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742




I think she looks great with your outfit! So pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742


Love Oyster color and that style bag is so nice! I think it looks great with your outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chanticleer said:


> Beautiful bag.  My favorite style!


 
Mine too!  I love the Flo Satchels.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3284296


Love that color and of course I love Flos!


----------



## ZeeLara

RuedeNesle said:


> "Clare" and I are enjoying the beautiful morning! Peet's/Ferry Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app



I love everything about this picture!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.




Love the Bristol!  She looks great on you! This reminds me I need to give mine some love.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3285881
> 
> Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;




Yes, yes, yes... You look gorgeous and the bag just takes a casual outfit to the next level... Bag twins! Hope you had a great date night!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.




Love it! Beautiful color.


----------



## MKB0925

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3285881
> 
> Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous bag! And looks great on you!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.




Beautiful color and bag..you wear it very well!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't match my outfit today but I have been dying to pull out Miss Helena in Oyster...
> 
> And who says this is a neutral color?? Not I said Pcan... I love this tote!
> 
> View attachment 3284741
> 
> View attachment 3284742



Gorgeous! I have a Chelsea in Oyster. I've worn it against black, maroon and navy. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3285881
> 
> Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;




She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saturday morning, and that means time to run errands.

Pebbled Hobo in Hunter getting the love today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saturday morning, and that means time to run errands.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Hunter getting the love today.
> View attachment 3286444



Love that!   Are you going to Dillard's?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that!   Are you going to Dillard's?




I just left Dillards. Nothing good left to tempt me. So I left empty-handed. 

Headed to Belk next.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her




Twins! I love my Crimson Flo!


----------



## Chanticleer

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her




Beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her



Beautiful!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! I love my Crimson Flo!


Yay for twins :greengrin:


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## amandah313

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saturday morning, and that means time to run errands.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Hunter getting the love today.
> View attachment 3286444




Lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.
> View attachment 3287474



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.
> View attachment 3287474


Very pretty!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.
> View attachment 3287474




Gorgeous color! Hopefully this year I will branch out into colorful options instead of sticking with my usual neutrals. I saw this color in the florentine medium satchel and knew it would look wonderful with jeans then I put it back ([emoji17]) and started admiring the chestnut.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her




She is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Love how you put this outfit together T! Beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> MelissaPurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285881
> 
> Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely rocking that bag! Hope you had a great date night.
> 
> 
> 
> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning, and that means time to run errands.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Hunter getting the love today.
> View attachment 3286444
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love them together! You know I love that bag, so much that I even got one in saffiano! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffanyinnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I wore mine on Friday. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.
> View attachment 3287474
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie. [emoji170]
Click to expand...


----------



## aerinha

Small Lexington shopper in aubergine was my Xmas gift this year.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> Small Lexington shopper in aubergine was my Xmas gift this year.




What a pretty color! I love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> Small Lexington shopper in aubergine was my Xmas gift this year.


I have a small Kendall drawstring in that color. It is so pretty. Very nice bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my Brown T'moro Domed Satchel.  

It seems I am back to not being able to post pictures. I keep getting the message that I have exceeded my limit. So y'all get to use your imagination again today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Brown T'moro Domed Satchel.
> 
> It seems I am back to not being able to post pictures. I keep getting the message that I have exceeded my limit. So y'all get to use your imagination again today.



Mornin' NAC!

How frustrating!  I know your domed satchel is beautiful!

Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> How frustrating!  I know your domed satchel is beautiful!
> 
> Have a good Tuesday!


 
Thanks RN!  I did a bit of searching on the TPF forum and it looks like they are moving to new servers and have decided to limit the posting of attachments by some users.  I've been posting since 2013 so I guess I've posted too many times, lol. 


Hopefully it will be corrected soon once they move the servers.


----------



## tristaeliseh

For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag




Cute!


----------



## Vicmarie

Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my kate spade glitter bug wallet in gold ! 

I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my late spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !




Twins!!! Love Ocean Flo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag



Hi T!

Perfect bag for running errands!  She's pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my late spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !



Hi V!

I love the satchel and wallet!  

I hope things calm down so you can relax at least, even if you don't get to post as much as we'd like you to. We love seeing your bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my kate spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !




What a perfect combo V!! Your Ocean is beautiful. Seems vibrant like my Big Bertha. The wallet is the perfect pop. Enjoy carrying her today! Missed you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

tristaeliseh said:


> For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag


Really nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my kate spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !


Love it! Both pieces are so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> More errands today and Denim Bristol gets to come out and play. I was inspired after seeing TM's Sage Bristol.
> View attachment 3287474


Beautiful !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Sage Florentine Dome satchel out to eat lunch and shop for flowers today.


Lovely sage!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3285881
> 
> Date night with the hubby and I've been rocking the mess out of this Toledo bag I got for my Feb. 1st birthday. Glad I am putting it to major use.  [emoji5]&#65039;


Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Carrying my Crimson today. It's perfect weather for her


Love that Crimson color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my kate spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !


Beautiful bag. I love using my satchel in that color. It is so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color! 

Happy Thursday ladies!


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3291186


Sooo pretty!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
(I must see this color irl. [emoji12] )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  looking great.  Glad you got the one you love.


----------



## elbgrl

tristaeliseh said:


> For running around Indy for errands and it's been raining ALL DAY, I pulled this little one out. I love this drawstring bag



This is so pretty!  Excuse my ignorance, but I assume its vintage?


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3290191
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in ocean today ! Paired with my kate spade glitter bug wallet in gold !
> 
> I've missed posting and catching up in here often ! My hectic time is starting to calm down so I am excited to be checking in a little more often !



Twins! Love ocean flo!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3291186



Love it! It goes so well with your outfit!


----------



## Bestbagyet

PcanTannedBty said:


> First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3291186


 Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3291186




Gorgeous! She looks great on you!


----------



## Suzwhat

Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505



Love Colette!   Is she heavy, Suz?


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505



So pretty!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505




Loving it&#129303;&#129303; can't go wrong with pebble grain and don't have to baby it


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505



Nirvana = A tote that is beautiful and a perfect size to be functional! 

Enjoy Colette!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Sooo pretty!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> (I must see this color irl. [emoji12] )



Very pretty!



Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505



Very nice bag, so nice when a bag works well.


----------



## tristaeliseh

elbgrl said:


> This is so pretty!  Excuse my ignorance, but I assume its vintage?


Oh yeah, this is vintage. I'm not sure what year it's from sadly! I wish I could get a pinpoint on a year or decade at the most. Most of all my Dooneys are vintage pieces.


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> First day out for Miss Sunflower... Sooo loving this bag and color!
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3291186




Beautiful!


----------



## ZeeLara

all2joy said:


> My Lady Black Pippa & Lady Black Emilia!



What a beauty!


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Colette!   Is she heavy, Suz?



Thank you.   No, this bag is really light.  That is one of its great features.   I would love it in more colors.  It also passes the "elbow test". 



MaryBel said:


> So pretty!







MelissaPurse said:


> Loving it&#129303;&#129303; can't go wrong with pebble grain and don't have to baby it



Thanks!  Word!



RuedeNesle said:


> Nirvana = A tote that is beautiful and a perfect size to be functional!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Colette!



Thank you!



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice bag, so nice when a bag works well.




Thanks!


----------



## DoxieMom

My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!


----------



## Suzwhat

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!




I agree!  Gorgeous!


----------



## DoxieMom

Suzwhat said:


> I agree!  Gorgeous!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!


So pretty!


----------



## DoxieMom

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!




I wish I had this bag in every color!!! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!



Very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!


The smoke color is beautiful!


----------



## AnotherPurse

I thought you girls would appreciate just how much Willa holds. I have absolutely abused her on this last trip! Laptop, 3 travelers notebooks, marker case, soda, tervis mug and everything else that I own. She must weigh 20lbs.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505


Lovely looking bag Suz. It has a pretty vintage look too.


----------



## Suzwhat

AnotherPurse said:


> I thought you girls would appreciate just how much Willa holds. I have absolutely abused her on this last trip! Laptop, 3 travelers notebooks, marker case, soda, tervis mug and everything else that I own. She must weigh 20lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291953



That is packed up!



YankeeDooney said:


> Lovely looking bag Suz. It has a pretty vintage look too.




Thank you.  The vintage feel is what caught my eye.  I also am crazy about this handle attachment style.  [emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3292183




I can see why! She's perfect with your outfit. Or vice versa.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love this bag. It is the perfect size and shape for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291505




She's pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!




Beautiful Brenna!!  I have her sisters in a Elephant and Midnight


----------



## RuedeNesle

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3291690
> 
> My gorgeous smoke Brenna!  I love her!!!



Brenna is Beautiful! I can see why you love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3292184



Happy Friday!  

Your domed satchel in caramel is a "sweet" way to end the week.  She is beautiful! Love the wallet!

I'm so ready for my weekend in SF!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3292183



Gorgeous!  Enjoy. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3292184




Looks perfect!  Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I thought you girls would appreciate just how much Willa holds. I have absolutely abused her on this last trip! Laptop, 3 travelers notebooks, marker case, soda, tervis mug and everything else that I own. She must weigh 20lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291953



Whoa!   I'm not sure I could lift Willa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3292183



Work that bag, girl!!   Happy Friday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3292184



Pretty duo.   I'm a sucker for caramel (in more ways than one!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Barlow day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!




Yummy... That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so ready for my weekend in SF!
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Girl, I hope you and sis "party like its 1999"!!     Have fun!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy... That bag is gorgeous!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!



Beautiful bags ladies! Very tasteful indeed.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3292183





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3292184



Lovely bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bags ladies! Very tasteful indeed.



Thanks YD!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I hope you and sis "party like its 1999"!!     Have fun!!



Thanks Sarah! I hope we do too!  We could hold our liquor and stay up past 9pm in the 90's!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!



Barlow is beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Sunflower for the 2nd day in a row (which is unusual for me) ... It must be love!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3292183





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Pebbled Domed Satchel in Caramel to end the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3292184





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!



Gorgeous bags ladies! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Your domed satchel in caramel is a "sweet" way to end the week.  She is beautiful! Love the wallet!
> 
> I'm so ready for my weekend in SF!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Happy Friday RN! Hope you have a great time in SanFran!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Your domed satchel in caramel is a "sweet" way to end the week.  She is beautiful! Love the wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ready for my weekend in SF!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Thanks RN!! Me too! Have a great weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Happy Friday RN! Hope you have a great time in SanFran!



Happy Friday TMP! 

Thanks! I hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks RN!! Me too! Have a great weekend!



Thanks NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my double handle Ocean Blue bag today.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!


I so want to see this bag irl.


----------



## MaryBel

Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## momjules

I would really love a Barlow bag. I have the breena in red so I think it's the same. Is there a big difference?


----------



## momjules

It's so beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MomJ*:  I think they are  very similar in design.  But the measurements might be different,  so it's worth comparing.   Also,  the trim is different.  The Barlow doesn't have leather corners.  And  the Barlow comes in different leathers than the Brenna.   The Brenna is pebbled,  the Barlow is either City leather or Florentine.  The City leather is a thicker fine grained leather.  It looks very similar to an Alto leather.... at least my small natural Barlow does.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the Logan hobo in black.       I almost returned this one when I got mad at Dooney.com, but I'm glad I didn't.   Besides, our youngest son is "Logan."


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan hobo in black.       I almost returned this one when I got mad at Dooney.com, but I'm glad I didn't.   Besides, our youngest son is "Logan."




Girl, you are making me want this bag now. I try it on every time I hit the outlets. It's just a little too small me for. I'm heading there today, so.... Hummmm. They have all colors too! I wish they made this in Bone. Enjoy carrying her today! And she's a keeper if your son is Logan. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands again. First outing for Pebbled Hobo in Jeans.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan hobo in black.       I almost returned this one when I got mad at Dooney.com, but I'm glad I didn't.   Besides, our youngest son is "Logan."




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my double handle Ocean Blue bag today.




So pretty! Perfect with your outfit, as always. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my double handle Ocean Blue bag today.



Love that ostrich, TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you are making me want this bag now. I try it on every time I hit the outlets. It's just a little too small me for. I'm heading there today, so.... Hummmm. They have all colors too! I wish they made this in Bone. Enjoy carrying her today! And she's a keeper if your son is Logan. [emoji2]



Yeah, I wish I could have scored an outlet deal, but that's life.      I love the size of the bag; it's perfect for me.    Bone would be STUNNING in this silhouette.   I am surprised every time I pick this bag up that it is so lightweight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands again. First outing for Pebbled Hobo in Jeans.
> View attachment 3293393



Love, LOVE that hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan hobo in black.       I almost returned this one when I got mad at Dooney.com, but I'm glad I didn't.   Besides, our youngest son is "Logan."


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands again. First outing for Pebbled Hobo in Jeans.
> View attachment 3293393


That is a pretty color.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day!


Love your barlow bag MB.I ordered the small barlow in natural from Nordstrom. Let's see if it's love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Love your barlow bag MB.I ordered the small barlow in natural from Nordstrom. Let's see if it's love.



I hope you love it Ruby!   Mine is the desert color, but I think the natural will be very similar.  I can't wait for you to get it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands again. First outing for Pebbled Hobo in Jeans.
> View attachment 3293393




Perfect!!! Love the jeans color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Logan hobo in black.       I almost returned this one when I got mad at Dooney.com, but I'm glad I didn't.   Besides, our youngest son is "Logan."


Love your Logan bag and it's so nice in the black! I love the name Logan! Enjoy your day!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands again. First outing for Pebbled Hobo in Jeans.
> View attachment 3293393



Love that hobo in jeans, so pretty !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my double handle Ocean Blue bag today.


So pretty! Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your Logan bag and it's so nice in the black! I love the name Logan! Enjoy your day!



Thanks, girl!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ruby:*  did you order the Small Barlow from the City Collection?   I have that one in natural,  and it's more like the Alto saddle brown color.  Lovely,  but not at all like the natural in Florentine.  I hope you enjoy your new handbag.   I am becoming obsessed with the City leather.   It reminds me of the Alto leather.... fine grain and substantial.  If they had more colors,  I would have ordered another Small Barlow.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Ruby:*  did you order the Small Barlow from the City Collection?   I have that one in natural,  and it's more like the Alto saddle brown color.  Lovely,  but not at all like the natural in Florentine.  I hope you enjoy your new handbag.   I am becoming obsessed with the City leather.   It reminds me of the Alto leather.... fine grain and substantial.  If they had more colors,  I would have ordered another Small Barlow.



I did order the natural small barlow,I saw the pictures of the natural barlow on purse forum .I still don't know if I will like it or not.lets see.if not I'll return it .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

rubylovesdooney said:


> I did order the natural small barlow,I saw the pictures of the natural barlow on purse forum .I still don't know if I will like it or not.lets see.if not I'll return it .


 
I hope you love it.  It's a beautiful color,  but as Dooney collectors know,  the same color name can look different in different leathers/collections.  I was expecting the natural City leather to look like the Florentine natural,  but it doesn't.  I just wish they had used a different name.  BTW,  the oyster in the City leather is darker than the oyster in Florentine or pebbled leather too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Love everyone's bags, photos, and outfits! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Celadon Logo Lock on the morning commute


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Celadon Logo Lock on the morning commute
> View attachment 3295008
> 
> View attachment 3295009




Beautiful!!! The duck looks very classy with this color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Celadon Logo Lock on the morning commute
> View attachment 3295008
> 
> View attachment 3295009



Ooooh, great color!   I didn't remember you having this one.


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ocean blue


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Celadon Logo Lock on the morning commute
> View attachment 3295008
> 
> View attachment 3295009





Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean blue



Love these blue bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean blue



So pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3296173




Beautiful... Love that color combo, classic Dooney. Enjoy her today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love, LOVE that hobo.


 
Me too!  I do believe I'm obsessed with this bag style right now.  Such an easy bag to carry and so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty color.


Thanks!  The Jeans colors is a really pretty blue.  I like it a lot. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Perfect!!! Love the jeans color.


I agree!  Dooney nailed it with this color.



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your Logan bag and it's so nice in the black! I love the name Logan! Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> Love that hobo in jeans, so pretty !




Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! The duck looks very classy with this color.




I agree - I like having the duck showing - it makes me smile. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, great color!   I didn't remember you having this one.




The Celadon is a great color, and the bag has already softened and is really smooshy and yummy.  But you can still see the pebbling.  I think this was maybe the second or third time I've carried her.  I should give her more love, lol. 



Trudysmom said:


> Love these blue bags.


Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Miss Ocean blue


 
Love Ocean Blue!!  She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Love that color combo, classic Dooney. Enjoy her today!


 
Thanks!  I love this combo too - so true, a classic.  


I think one of the things that really draws me to this bag is that it has the hobo shape, and the leather is soft, but the bag still has structure and doesn't flop all over the place.  I don't care for bags that are just a big puddle when you set them down.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Totally forgot I had this baby. I haven't carried her in about a year... Large Dillen Satchel in Taupe. 

Also... Punched holes (3) in her strap. Love this length but may do maybe one or two more. I've gone hole punch crazy. 90% of my bags are mine FOREVER, so I'm not worried about the additional holes.  

Outside lighting (true to color)



Inside lighting (slightly off)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Totally forgot I had this baby. I haven't carried her in about a year... Large Dillen Satchel in Taupe.
> 
> 
> Outside lighting (true to color)
> View attachment 3296199
> 
> 
> Inside lighting (slightly off)
> View attachment 3296200
> 
> View attachment 3296201


 
Gotta love closet diving!  She's a beauty and looks great with your outfit.  Perfect!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Totally forgot I had this baby. I haven't carried her in about a year... Large Dillen Satchel in Taupe.
> 
> Also... Punched holes (3) in her strap. Love this length but may do maybe one or two more. I've gone hole punch crazy. 90% of my bags are mine FOREVER, so I'm not worried about the additional holes.
> 
> Outside lighting (true to color)
> View attachment 3296199
> 
> 
> Inside lighting (slightly off)
> View attachment 3296200
> 
> View attachment 3296201



Looks great on you!


----------



## Nebo

Chinched ( if thats the word) in Bailey


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3296173



Good choice!     It's a rainy day here so I chose a pebbled hobo, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Totally forgot I had this baby. I haven't carried her in about a year... Large Dillen Satchel in Taupe.
> 
> Also... Punched holes (3) in her strap. Love this length but may do maybe one or two more. I've gone hole punch crazy. 90% of my bags are mine FOREVER, so I'm not worried about the additional holes.
> 
> Outside lighting (true to color)
> View attachment 3296199
> 
> 
> Inside lighting (slightly off)
> View attachment 3296200
> 
> View attachment 3296201



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Chinched ( if thats the word) in Bailey



So pretty!   I love that color.


----------



## DoxieMom

I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!


----------



## Trudysmom

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3296514
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Looks great on you!





Nebo said:


> Chinched ( if thats the word) in Bailey





MiaBorsa said:


> Good choice!     It's a rainy day here so I chose a pebbled hobo, too!



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Nebo

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3296514
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!


I love this siggy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Good choice!     It's a rainy day here so I chose a pebbled hobo, too!




I almost went with that color today!  We should get the rain late tomorrow or Thirsday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3296514
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!




Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3296514
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!



Darling bag!


----------



## Miyamiya

I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nebo

Miyamiya said:


> I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app


She is a beauty! Creamy smoothness


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miyamiya said:


> I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app




Beautiful... Bag twins! You have to get the Black... It's divine! Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Mushroom Buckley today...


----------



## Miyamiya

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Bag twins! You have to get the Black... It's divine! Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


Thank u! I plan in it! Have u ever carried it in the rain and does it ruin the bag? I'm so scared to take her out in the rain even though I used the apple care repellent.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miyamiya said:


> Thank u! I plan in it! Have u ever carried it in the rain and does it ruin the bag? I'm so scared to take her out in the rain even though I used the apple care repellent.




Yes, I've had Flo's to get wet and never ever had an issue. I mean I don't get them drenched but have gotten spots from walking between my car and the office or grocery store and car, etc. I don't recommend getting them wet but from personal experience, no problems.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Miyamiya said:


> I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app




Gorgeous[emoji7] very beautiful....did I say gorgeous?[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Buckley today...
> View attachment 3297661




Oh that mushroom I can foresee it in my future collection[emoji6] I need to take my Buckley out more.


----------



## Miyamiya

MelissaPurse said:


> Gorgeous[emoji7] very beautiful....did I say gorgeous?[emoji5]&#65039;


Lol thank you!


----------



## DoxieMom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Buckley today...
> View attachment 3297661





What a gorgeous bag!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ladies, you have all been rockin' some beautiful bags.....love seeing the beauties on the go.


----------



## Miyamiya

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


Gorgeous bag


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Buckley today...
> View attachment 3297661



Stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miyamiya said:


> I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app



Fabulous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.

I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miyamiya said:


> I wore this today.I want it in chestnut and black also! I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using PurseForum mobile app




She's gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Buckley today...
> View attachment 3297661




She's a beauty!  She looks great on you!


----------



## Miyamiya

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084


Love it! Where did u get that one?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084




Beautiful... That peek-a-boo of red tops it off. Enjoy Miss Black Beauty today and be safe out there.  If it makes you feel better, it's 80 degrees in my neck...

On another note... I miss your mod shots!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084



I love that they did this style in pebble. Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084



Perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084





MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372



Beautiful florentine bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372




So nice on you! I'm glad you are enjoying her. You are hooked now, lol. Once you get a taste of Clayton's and Buckley's... It's downhill from here girlfriend! [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.




Lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372



Looks great!!   (Brahmins...yaaaasssss!!  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.



Pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474



   Perfect.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474


A lovely florentine!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372


Ohhhhhh, there's the Sunflower again. So pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.


Love the bag and loooove that necklace TM


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Mushroom Buckley today...
> View attachment 3297661


I am liking this mushroom bag more and more Pcan, BUT if you ever ever decide you need to release that Marine Buckley (as if), please let me know.


----------



## suzannep

YankeeDooney said:


> I am liking this mushroom bag more and more Pcan, BUT if you ever ever decide you need to release that Marine Buckley (as if), please let me know.



There's an as-is marine Buckley on the Q right now &#128522;


----------



## YankeeDooney

suzannep said:


> There's an as-is marine Buckley on the Q right now &#55357;&#56842;


Thank youuuuuuu! I will check it out.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474


So pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3296514
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coated cotton style!  It is so light!


So nice ! and I like your little owl HS!  I have the matching kisslock coin purse!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's a gray and gloomy Thursday morning commute as we wait for the flooding rains to get to our area.
> 
> I'm prepared with my black pebbled satchel.
> View attachment 3298084





MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372





Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474


Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## DoxieMom

Thatsmypurse said:


> So nice ! and I like your little owl HS!  I have the matching kisslock coin purse!




Aw!!! Thanks!!!  I LOVE my little hand sanitizer holders.  I have many...


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474




Yep loving it[emoji7] I see one in the future in my collection


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.




Beautiful! I really love your mod shots


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miyamiya said:


> Love it! Where did u get that one?




This was a find on I Love Dooney. It pays off to check that site on a regular basis.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... That peek-a-boo of red tops it off. Enjoy Miss Black Beauty today and be safe out there.  If it makes you feel better, it's 80 degrees in my neck...
> 
> On another note... I miss your mod shots!




Thank you! I wasn't online yesterday, so I'm just getting back on here and seeing everything.

Yesterday was a day home from work because of the weather, and it was pretty nasty. Now this area just has to's to worry about floodwaters from the rivers.

That is so sweet of you to say about them a chance. I figured I was posting too many and boring everybody.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I love that they did this style in pebble. Beautiful!




Me too! I always want to call this my pebbled Flo, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!




That's what I thought too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Styling with my sunflower Florentine Clayton&#129303; at Belks looking at some Dooneys and thinking of branching into some Brahmins.
> View attachment 3298372




Gorgeous! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my florentine for the day. It is cloudy so I wore lots of color. Hubby and I went out to eat and to a bookstore.




So pretty! I wish my ocean blue was as vibrant as yours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rolling with Miss Natural Flo today...
> 
> View attachment 3298474




Sigh.....so pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.
> View attachment 3300010



Gorgeous bag.  Have fun!   I'm on my way to Macy's to return the MK hobo.


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.
> View attachment 3300010




Just bought this bag yesterday!  Love the "elephant", and the style!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.
> View attachment 3300010


Very pretty bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Have fun!   I'm on my way to Macy's to return the MK hobo.




What made you decide to return it?  The picture was beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.
> View attachment 3300010




Anything in elephant is gorgeous... Love it with the Sierra trim. Enjoy carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This was from yesterday... Miss Clayton in Red with my favorite clothing color combo, black and white.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> This was from yesterday... Miss Clayton in Red with my favorite clothing color combo, black and white.
> 
> View attachment 3300054
> 
> View attachment 3300055


Beautiful!!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and time for the first outing for pebbled elephant hobo.
> View attachment 3300010


Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Have fun!   I'm on my way to Macy's to return the MK hobo.




The Julia Hobo? Why?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> What made you decide to return it?  The picture was beautiful.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Julia Hobo? Why?



It was too small, so I exchanged it for the satchel in the same line.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> This was from yesterday... Miss Clayton in Red with my favorite clothing color combo, black and white.
> 
> View attachment 3300054
> 
> View attachment 3300055



Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It was too small, so I exchanged it for the satchel in the same line.




Gotcha. I looked at that and it did seem small.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> This was from yesterday... Miss Clayton in Red with my favorite clothing color combo, black and white.
> 
> View attachment 3300054
> 
> View attachment 3300055




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gotcha. I looked at that and it did seem small.



It was odd, but unloaded it looked like a good size.   Once I put "stuff" inside and let it slouch, it seemed to shrink.     It is absolutely GORGEOUS, though.  If they introduce a larger size I will be all over it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> This was from yesterday... Miss Clayton in Red with my favorite clothing color combo, black and white.
> 
> View attachment 3300054
> 
> View attachment 3300055


Lovely red!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It was odd, but unloaded it looked like a good size.   Once I put "stuff" inside and let it slouch, it seemed to shrink.     It is absolutely GORGEOUS, though.  If they introduce a larger size I will be all over it.




I really liked how the leather felt on it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Date Night with Miss Multi Ruby... Didn't think I was a Crossbody girl but I'm loving this little bag!


----------



## Scooch

Very cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night with Miss Multi Ruby... Didn't think I was a Crossbody girl but I'm loving this little bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300411




Cute, cute, cute!  Have fun on Date Night!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night with Miss Multi Ruby... Didn't think I was a Crossbody girl but I'm loving this little bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300411


A cute bag!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night with Miss Multi Ruby... Didn't think I was a Crossbody girl but I'm loving this little bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300411


Perfect date bag  Hope you had fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date Night with Miss Multi Ruby... Didn't think I was a Crossbody girl but I'm loving this little bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300411



Such a cute bag.   I saw all the new small bags in Macy's yesterday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Olivia Pebbled Satchel in Sky.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olivia Pebbled Satchel in Sky.
> View attachment 3301706



You are workin' those springtime colors, girl!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> You are workin' those springtime colors, girl!




LOL I'm trying.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL I'm trying.



Are you having any flooding in your area?   We have some river flooding, but nothing like in LA and MS.   Stay safe.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olivia Pebbled Satchel in Sky.
> View attachment 3301706



Calling for spring


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olivia Pebbled Satchel in Sky.
> View attachment 3301706


Pretty color for spring.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Another day of Black and White and Miss Clayton...

Happy Monday Dooneynistas!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you having any flooding in your area?   We have some river flooding, but nothing like in LA and MS.   Stay safe.




Thanks, Sarah. Sorry, I just saw this. There's been a lot of flooding in our area since last week's rain. First I was off work (I work for the school system) last Friday because of the bad weather. They were expecting 12 inches of rain in our area. We did okay with the rain but areas to our north were flooded from the rain. Then the rivers started flooding as that water moved south. 

I'm off today because some areas are still flooded and schools are being used as shelters. 

The river crested in my area today and thankfully even though I have water in my back yard from the river, none in my house.  My FIL sits lower and unfortunately he has water in his house.  

It hasn't been this bad since 1983. 

Here's the view from my kitchen window looking at my backyard.  Obviously we have not done any yard work for spring yet. Thank goodness. 

Usually that water you can see is just a small creek that feeds in to the swamp.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Calling for spring




Yes! I'm ready for spring!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty color for spring.




I agree! It's so cheerful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another day of Black and White and Miss Clayton...
> 
> Happy Monday Dooneynistas!
> 
> View attachment 3301945




Beautiful!  Perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another day of Black and White and Miss Clayton...
> 
> Happy Monday Dooneynistas!
> 
> View attachment 3301945


Very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, Sarah. Sorry, I just saw this. There's been a lot of flooding in our area since last week's rain. First I was off work (I work for the school system) last Friday because of the bad weather. They were expecting 12 inches of rain in our area. We did okay with the rain but areas to our north were flooded from the rain. Then the rivers started flooding as that water moved south.
> 
> I'm off today because some areas are still flooded and schools are being used as shelters.
> 
> The river crested in my area today and thankfully even though I have water in my back yard from the river, none in my house.  My FIL sits lower and unfortunately he has water in his house.
> 
> It hasn't been this bad since 1983.
> 
> Here's the view from my kitchen window looking at my backyard.  Obviously we have not done any yard work for spring yet. Thank goodness.
> 
> Usually that water you can see is just a small creek that feeds in to the swamp.
> View attachment 3301942



Sorry about your FIL!   We are having a similar situation here.  We didn't get as much rain as forecast last week, but north of here the rains have swollen the rivers and causing flooding downstream.  I feel bad for people whose homes are underwater.   We live on the San Jacinto River on the east side of Houston, but thankfully we are on the high side and are not in any danger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another day of Black and White and Miss Clayton...
> 
> Happy Monday Dooneynistas!
> 
> View attachment 3301945



Lookin' good!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another day of Black and White and Miss Clayton...
> 
> Happy Monday Dooneynistas!
> 
> View attachment 3301945



Ooh... I love red paired with black and white. You wear it so well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work today, so Chestnut Bristol is joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. And I even did a mod shot!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry about your FIL!   We are having a similar situation here.  We didn't get as much rain as forecast last week, but north of here the rains have swollen the rivers and causing flooding downstream.  I feel bad for people whose homes are underwater.   We live on the San Jacinto River on the east side of Houston, but thankfully we are on the high side and are not in any danger.




That is good news about your house being safe and dry, Sarah. My father-in-law got about an inch in one or two rooms in the back of the house. There won't be much repair that has to be done. Thank goodness.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, so Chestnut Bristol is joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. And I even did a mod shot!
> View attachment 3302393
> 
> View attachment 3302394



Hi NAC! 

I hope you enjoyed your long weekend! I'm heading back to Oakland  this afternoon.
Ms Bristol is beautiful! Love the mod shot too!

Have a good day!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, so Chestnut Bristol is joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. And I even did a mod shot!
> View attachment 3302393
> 
> View attachment 3302394


Lovely bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, so Chestnut Bristol is joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. And I even did a mod shot!
> View attachment 3302393
> 
> View attachment 3302394




Love it!!! Chestnut is such a rich color. Another color I thought was blah, but boy was I wrong. 

Yay... A mod shot! Your mod shot of your Buckley is what pushed me over the edge to get not 1 but 3 Buckley's.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it!!! Chestnut is such a rich color. Another color I thought was blah, but boy was I wrong.
> 
> Yay... A mod shot! Your mod shot of your Buckley is what pushed me over the edge to get not 1 but 3 Buckley's.




That is so wild!  I can't tell you how many times I've seen one of your mod shots and knew I had to have that bag. That's how I ended up with a Mint Chelsea and Elephant Brenna.  Just to name a couple.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag!




Thank you TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your long weekend! I'm heading back to Oakland  this afternoon.
> 
> Ms Bristol is beautiful! Love the mod shot too!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day!




Thank you RN!  You always say the sweetest things!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so wild!  I can't tell you how many times I've seen one of your mod shots and knew I had to have that bag. That's how I ended up with a Mint Chelsea and Elephant Brenna.  Just to name a couple.




You enable me, I enable you... We're even! Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> You enable me, I enable you... We're even! Lol




I love how that works [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, so Chestnut Bristol is joining me on the Tuesday morning commute. And I even did a mod shot!
> View attachment 3302393
> 
> View attachment 3302394



I must have missed this one yesterday!   Gorgeous!


----------



## MelissaPurse

It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake [emoji23]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I must have missed this one yesterday!   Gorgeous!




Thanks GF! I love how rich Chestnut looks.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake[emoji23]
> View attachment 3303693




I love everything about this. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love everything about this. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




He watch me as I sipped on it and slowly down he went like I was sapping his energy. Seems today was enough for him.[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake [emoji23]
> View attachment 3303693



Precious little one.     I'm a doggie mama.   

Oh, and the purse is nice, too.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Precious little one.     I'm a doggie mama.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the purse is nice, too.




[emoji23][emoji23] I totally understand the purse was a secondary thought in this pic


----------



## Nebo

MelissaPurse said:


> It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake [emoji23]
> View attachment 3303693


The purse is cute,but Tobiiiii. Come here give momma some cuddles .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji256]Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! [emoji256] 

Miss Nylon Smith is in the spirit today...[emoji256]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MelissaPurse said:


> It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake [emoji23]
> View attachment 3303693


All of my favorite things in one photo!  beautiful handbag, Sweet Puppy and COFFEE!!  YAY!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Top of the morning to you PTB. Great to see you in the spirit of the day. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone!!!!!!
Have and wonderful day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256]Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! [emoji256]
> 
> Miss Nylon Smith is in the spirit today...[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3304272



Perfect!   Happy St. Patty's Day!    This is my hub and his twin brother's birthday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> All of my favorite things in one photo!  beautiful handbag, Sweet Puppy and COFFEE!!  YAY!



No kidding; it took me a while to see the purse...kind of like where's waldo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you RN!  You always say the sweetest things!



Thanks NAC! 

Happy Friday-Eve and St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256]Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! [emoji256]
> 
> Miss Nylon Smith is in the spirit today...[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3304272


Pretty color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you... I'm bummed because I lost a bid on a large Kelly Green Flo Satchel last night. The bidding was getting too high and wasn't going to pay over $300 for a pre-loved bag. I wanted it soooo bad though.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256]Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! [emoji256]
> 
> Miss Nylon Smith is in the spirit today...[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3304272




Perfect!! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256]Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! [emoji256]
> 
> Miss Nylon Smith is in the spirit today...[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3304272



Love it!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Perfect!   Happy St. Patty's Day!    This is my hub and his twin brother's birthday.



Congrats to your hubby and his brother!


----------



## MaryBel

Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!

Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!




Be still my heart.  [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Congrats to your hubby and his brother!





MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!



Thanks, MB.  We went for an early dinner at a steakhouse and had green beer and green margaritas, lol.   I baked a carrot cake for his birthday but we are too full to eat any.  

Love that gorgeous green Flo.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!


Very pretty!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart.  [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.  We went for an early dinner at a steakhouse and had green beer and green margaritas, lol.   I baked a carrot cake for his birthday but we are too full to eat any.
> 
> Love that gorgeous green Flo.



That sounds like a good way to celebrate, steaks... yum! My favorite food! And the green margaritas sound delicious too! Maybe a bit later you can have some cake, it's still early and in my book, any time is a good time for cake!

Thanks GF! I love her too. I wished I would have gotten another bag in this color, so vibrant!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!


Whoa, Kelly green Flo? Who knew? Never saw that one before GF. I think you are prepared for any occasion. Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Whoa, Kelly green Flo? Who knew? Never saw that one before GF. I think you are prepared for any occasion. Very pretty!



Really? she's been out a few times, but not much! 
GF, I'm sure I am but sometimes I can't find the perfect one for the occasion, same thing with shoes  It's crazy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!!  I am ready for this week to be over!

Caramel Zip Zip on the Friday morning commute.


----------



## elbgrl

MelissaPurse said:


> It's a Tobi and Dooney Wilson kinda day. Ran some errands and even Starbucks couldn't keep him awake [emoji23]
> View attachment 3303693


Adorable!


MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!


What a stunner MB!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Changed from my Coach ashley in turquoise to this beauty. I was going to change to another coach (Swagger in green, like NAC's), but went for this one instead!
> 
> Small flo in Kelly green. She will be going with me and DH to my son's spelling bee!


Green with envy, I am )


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!  I am ready for this week to be over!
> 
> Caramel Zip Zip on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3305052
> 
> View attachment 3305054



Cute!!   Happy Friday!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!  I am ready for this week to be over!
> 
> Caramel Zip Zip on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3305052
> 
> View attachment 3305054



Me too! It's been a long week!

Love some Caramel! She for sure will sweeten your day!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> What a stunner MB!



Thank you Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Green with envy, I am )



Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!!   Happy Friday!




Happy Friday to you as well! Hurry up weekend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Me too! It's been a long week!
> 
> 
> 
> Love some Caramel! She for sure will sweeten your day!




She sure did! There's just something about caramel in the pebbled leather that I really like.


----------



## MelissaPurse

It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.


----------



## carterazo

Teardrop hobo today and for the weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.
> View attachment 3305645



But but but but....  WHERE'S TOBI????     

Oh yeah, the purse is a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Teardrop hobo today and for the weekend.
> View attachment 3305660



Love that one.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one.


Thanks!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> But but but but....  WHERE'S TOBI????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the purse is a beauty.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I am rolling over here[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he's actually sleeping. I guess that's what 4months old puppies do. [emoji42]


----------



## Nebo

MelissaPurse said:


> It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.
> View attachment 3305645



So cute with that mint dress.


----------



## Nebo

carterazo said:


> Teardrop hobo today and for the weekend.
> View attachment 3305660


I love this shape and color combo. Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.
> View attachment 3305645




Looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Teardrop hobo today and for the weekend.
> View attachment 3305660




So pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday and that means it's time to run errands!

Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry is riding shotgun today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday and that means it's time to run errands!
> 
> Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry is riding shotgun today.
> 
> View attachment 3306099
> 
> View attachment 3306100



She looks great, NAC!    It is raining and quite a bit cooler today, so I don't plan to leave the house.   Time for laundry and a good book!!   (But I will still load up a purse to look at.  )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks great, NAC!    It is raining and quite a bit cooler today, so I don't plan to leave the house.   Time for laundry and a good book!!   (But I will still load up a purse to look at.  )




I do the same thing, lol. It's doing the same thing here and getting cooler. Gotta love the weather, lol.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday and that means it's time to run errands!
> 
> Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry is riding shotgun today.
> 
> View attachment 3306099
> 
> View attachment 3306100


Love the color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Love the color combo.




Thanks! This is such a great bag for the weekend.


----------



## carterazo

Nebo said:


> I love this shape and color combo. Very pretty.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday and that means it's time to run errands!
> 
> Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry is riding shotgun today.
> 
> View attachment 3306099
> 
> View attachment 3306100


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

I enjoyed catching up on this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful, colorful and classic bags. You all look great!


----------



## all2joy

Raleigh Collection in Butter Color


----------



## YankeeDooney

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454


Yay, you got it! Very nice A2J.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454




Beautiful handbag.  Love the color.  Enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Brenna on the morning commute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454




How pretty!


----------



## all2joy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3307721
> 
> View attachment 3307725
> 
> View attachment 3307727


Thanks Ladies! 
The strap did not sell me for this tote, I love the color it's a soft yellow and I love the style of the bag.I selected this style as a tote to carry my Macbook and binder for my class. I hope they will make another strap thats shorter. The larger size will look a bit large on a short person as a cross-body.


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454



Gorgeous color!   Love that leather, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3307721
> 
> View attachment 3307725
> 
> View attachment 3307727



Brenna is stunning, NAC!   Love the classic black.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.


----------



## Suzwhat

Gretta satchel in Charcoal.   I am gravitating to my coated cotton (Italian coated cotton TM Sue Clifton &#129299 bags lately.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3307721
> 
> View attachment 3307725
> 
> View attachment 3307727




Wow!  Very classy.


PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255




So beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255





Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel in Charcoal.   I am gravitating to my coated cotton (Italian coated cotton TM Sue Clifton &#129299 bags lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308260




Lovely bags. The moss is nice and the charcoal also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel in Charcoal.   I am gravitating to my coated cotton (Italian coated cotton TM Sue Clifton &#129299 bags lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308260



So cute, Suz.   I love the Gretta design and the "Italian coated cotton!!"


----------



## ahirau

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454


Miss Raleigh is beautiful!  The leather color looks more subtle than the website , and the strap looks darker, but still a beautiful bag, congrats !!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3307721
> 
> View attachment 3307725
> 
> View attachment 3307727


She's really pretty in black and looks great on you - enjoy Brenna!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255


So pretty in moss - love this color PTB!  Goes great with your outfit too, gorgeous!


----------



## ahirau

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta satchel in Charcoal.   I am gravitating to my coated cotton (Italian coated cotton TM Sue Clifton &#129299 bags lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308260


Pretty satchel Suz! I'm also using my coated cotton and nylon bags a lot, it doesn't want to stop raining.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> So pretty in moss - love this color PTB!  Goes great with your outfit too, gorgeous!




Thanks girlfriend! I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Raleigh Collection in Butter Color
> 
> View attachment 3307454



Oh, a live one! It's nice to see a non-stock pic! 
Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3307721
> 
> View attachment 3307725
> 
> View attachment 3307727



Gorgeous GF!
Love your sweater!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255



That is a real beauty. Moss is a fabulous color.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255



I love it, and the perfect compliment to your outfit



MelissaPurse said:


> It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.
> View attachment 3305645



it's so cute both ways. and where the heck do y'all live where you can wear nice springy/summery clothes, I'm so jelly of the sun dresses etc. you pretty much need a snow suit here


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo today...
> View attachment 3309606



Love this bag! Definitely on the top of my want list! Looking good, looking good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.
> View attachment 3309606



Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.
> View attachment 3309606



Looking good, both you and flo!


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.
> View attachment 3309606


That black Flo is amazing!!!
The large? Regular Flo or made in America Flo?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> That black Flo is amazing!!!
> The large? Regular Flo or made in America Flo?




Thanks girlfriend! It's the large/regular Flo. Not the small.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies... I enjoyed carrying Miss Black Flo today.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.
> View attachment 3309606


Very pretty.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Flo in Moss (Small)... I just realized that she's pebbly but consistent all over. She was one of my first Flo's, so I really didn't know any better back then.
> 
> View attachment 3308255


Pretty! Thats like my ocean blue, who is more wrinkly then your Moss. I wished I returned it. It's funny, cause I wear it a lot. Dont have to baby it and can be worn with dark jeans.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pretty! Thats like my ocean blue, who is more wrinkly then your Moss. I wished I returned it. It's funny, cause I wear it a lot. Dont have to baby it and can be worn with dark jeans.




Yeah, that's what I like about the pebbly bags, they are so carefree. My Moss is a medium pebble all over. At least you're getting some good wear out of it.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Sunflower Clayton rode in the sunshine [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MelissaPurse

immigratty said:


> I love it, and the perfect compliment to your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> it's so cute both ways. and where the heck do y'all live where you can wear nice springy/summery clothes, I'm so jelly of the sun dresses etc. you pretty much need a snow suit here



I actually prefer Fall and Winter. Just trying be positive and embrace the bugs and heat the next six months we're about to experience.


----------



## carterazo

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3309938
> 
> Sunflower Clayton rode in the sunshine [emoji295]&#65039;


Such a pretty  yellow.  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## MelissaPurse

carterazo said:


> Such a pretty  yellow.  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]




Thank you[emoji4]. I get alot of compliment when I take her out. Now I'm looking out for a violet[emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> It's was a Savannah satchel day. I prefer to carry it as a crossbody or in my hands. Don't like the look on me when it's on the crook of my arms.
> View attachment 3305645


I just saw the shopper version of this bag in TJ Maxx. I was shocked to actually see a Dooney. It was selling for $180. It was very difficult to unzip and zip due to the deep location of the zipper. Pretty bag but I would have jumped on it if it were the satchel.


----------



## immigratty

MelissaPurse said:


> I actually prefer Fall and Winter. Just trying be positive and embrace the bugs and heat the next six months we're about to experience.



ok, so we can trade places, and you can come to Wisconsin where it's winter 9 months per year 

give me the sun [and a bike] ANY DAY!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

immigratty said:


> ok, so we can trade places, and you can come to Wisconsin where it's winter 9 months per year
> 
> give me the sun [and a bike] ANY DAY!!




I would take Fall 8 months and winter 4months. Sooo I'll past on Wisconsin&#129300;..[emoji23][emoji23] I like Fall [emoji274]


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I just saw the shopper version of this bag in TJ Maxx. I was shocked to actually see a Dooney. It was selling for $180. It was very difficult to unzip and zip due to the deep location of the zipper. Pretty bag but I would have jumped on it if it were the satchel.




Oh I saw that shopper style on eBay. But decided I preferred the satchel look and plus I got mine for like $110. It was a great deal.[emoji4] it gives me a total 70s feel


----------



## immigratty

MelissaPurse said:


> I would take Fall 8 months and winter 4months. Sooo I'll past on Wisconsin&#129300;..[emoji23][emoji23] I like Fall [emoji274]



hahaha, I feel you :

9 months of winter, 3 months of summer. so ridiculous


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my Friday and we get to wear jeans to work today! Yay!

Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster gets to come out and play.


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Friday and we get to wear jeans to work today! Yay!
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 3310288
> 
> View attachment 3310289
> 
> View attachment 3310290




Looking stylish as always[emoji136]&#127998; #slaying


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Looking stylish as always[emoji136]&#127998; #slaying




Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1][emoji41]


----------



## Chanticleer

MelissaPurse said:


> I would take Fall 8 months and winter 4months. Sooo I'll past on Wisconsin&#129300;..[emoji23][emoji23] I like Fall [emoji274]




Same here!  I love Fall!!!  My favorite season.  I'm not a summer girl!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Friday and we get to wear jeans to work today! Yay!
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 3310288
> 
> View attachment 3310289
> 
> View attachment 3310290



Twins! I love this with your outfit. Chelsea is such an awesome bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Friday and we get to wear jeans to work today! Yay!
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 3310288
> 
> View attachment 3310289
> 
> View attachment 3310290


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.




Ahh...red flo with black & white. The perfect color combo!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Friday and we get to wear jeans to work today! Yay!
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 3310288
> 
> View attachment 3310289
> 
> View attachment 3310290



Lookin' good!


----------



## Twoboyz

Looking good everybody!  

Pcan: I have to say I'm really looking forward to sandals, but I'm really going to miss boots. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Looking good everybody!
> 
> Pcan: I have to say I'm really looking forward to sandals, but I'm really going to miss boots. [emoji4]




Lol, me too girlfriend! You can wear sandals or boots right now in my neck of the woods and won't get funny looks. There's nothing like a nice pair of leather boots paired with a beautiful Flo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Black Flo... Even though it's 75 degrees today, I felt like wearing boots, so I did.
> View attachment 3309606




I totally missed this one!  She looks great in you!! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3309938
> 
> Sunflower Clayton rode in the sunshine [emoji295]&#65039;




Sunshine! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji258][emoji258] it's been cloudy around here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Twins! I love this with your outfit. Chelsea is such an awesome bag!




Thanks! Yay for twins!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Perfect pop of color with your outfit. Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good!




Thanks GF! [emoji8]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.



Pretty bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.




Beautiful...great pop of color with your outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch. 

Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.


----------



## Bornblonde

Going to the movies with my nerdy Star Wars Dooney! It's one of my favorites [emoji294]&#65039;&#129299;


----------



## Bornblonde

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful day here today. Hubby and I went out to lunch.




Love this color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.
> 
> View attachment 3311154
> 
> View attachment 3311155



Willa's a beauty.   Have fun with sis!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bornblonde said:


> Going to the movies with my nerdy Star Wars Dooney! It's one of my favorites [emoji294]&#65039;&#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311191



May the Force be with you!!   Cute bag!!


----------



## MaryBel

Bornblonde said:


> Going to the movies with my nerdy Star Wars Dooney! It's one of my favorites [emoji294]&#65039;&#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311191



Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.
> 
> View attachment 3311154
> 
> View attachment 3311155



Oh, a sister day! Shopping and lunch sounds so much fun! 
I'm still trying to convince my sister to come and visit me so I can take her shopping! I go shopping with her when I visit them on Christmas but I can't wait to take her shopping here.

Love Willa!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> May the Force be with you!!   Cute bag!!



 Good one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.
> 
> View attachment 3311154
> 
> View attachment 3311155




Lovely.... Willa is such a carefree bag. Hope you girls had fun!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.




Sooo beautiful! The wallet is the perfect match!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful! The wallet is the perfect match!



Thanks, chickie.   That wallet goes with so many things; I just love it.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.


Beautiful color on that bag. My bff got the new opal colored Brahmin that has more pinks in it, so gorgeous. I love this wallet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Willa's a beauty.   Have fun with sis!



Thanks GF! We had a great time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely.... Willa is such a carefree bag. Hope you girls had fun!



I agree, Willa is such an easy bag to carry. Thanks! We had a fun day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.



Be still my heart!! Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Oh, a sister day! Shopping and lunch sounds so much fun!
> I'm still trying to convince my sister to come and visit me so I can take her shopping! I go shopping with her when I visit them on Christmas but I can't wait to take her shopping here.
> 
> Love Willa!



We had a fun day!  Hopefully you can go with your sister soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful color on that bag. My bff got the new opal colored Brahmin that has more pinks in it, so gorgeous. I love this wallet.



Thanks, Nebo.   Are you feeling any better?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!! Love!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.


Very pretty bag and wallet.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.
> 
> View attachment 3311154
> 
> View attachment 3311155


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Bornblonde said:


> Going to the movies with my nerdy Star Wars Dooney! It's one of my favorites [emoji294]&#65039;&#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311191


Nice colors in the bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Time for an old favorite.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and wallet!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.



Pretty bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Time for an old favorite.




And ole fav?? Nothing old about that beauty girlfriend! Love it and the wallet is perfect.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Time for an old favorite.


I use my red Florentine satchel a lot. Your bag and wallet are so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Time for an old favorite.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.




Perfect with your outfit. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to spend the day with my youngest sister, she wanted a sister's day. So we are headed out for shopping and lunch.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa is coming along with us.
> 
> View attachment 3311154
> 
> View attachment 3311155




Twins! I love Willa. I hope you had a nice time with your sister. 



Bornblonde said:


> Going to the movies with my nerdy Star Wars Dooney! It's one of my favorites [emoji294]&#65039;&#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311191




Haha, so fun! I love it! Hope you had fun. [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Running a few errands today with Barlow and a Brahmin wallet.




I love that wallet with Barlow. They look great together. 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.




Love your whole look. The scarf really pulls it together. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Time for an old favorite.




Gorgeous pair! That red is so vibrant.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Twins! I love Willa. I hope you had a nice time with your sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so fun! I love it! Hope you had fun. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that wallet with Barlow. They look great together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole look. The scarf really pulls it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pair! That red is so vibrant.




Thanks TB!  We had a great time!


----------



## smelltheleather

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel today.


That satchel is a beauty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.

Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.
> 
> Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.
> View attachment 3313723
> 
> View attachment 3313725
> 
> View attachment 3313726



Perfection!   Looks like spring!    Enjoy your day off, NAC.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.
> 
> Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.
> View attachment 3313723
> 
> View attachment 3313725
> 
> View attachment 3313726


Very nice. I don't know why I have not gotten one of these yet. Such a nice comfy slouch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Perfection!   Looks like spring!    Enjoy your day off, NAC.




Thanks! I just left Dillards and was a bad girl. Pictures coming in a few minutes on the non-Dooney thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice. I don't know why I have not gotten one of these yet. Such a nice comfy slouch.




You really should try one. I kept resisting and then finally tried one and now I have a few in my collection. So easy to carry, I love them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I just left Dillards and was a bad girl. Pictures coming in a few minutes on the non-Dooney thread.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.
> 
> Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.
> View attachment 3313723
> 
> View attachment 3313725
> 
> View attachment 3313726


Lovely color and bag. So pretty.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.
> 
> Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.
> View attachment 3313723
> 
> View attachment 3313725
> 
> View attachment 3313726


Pretty Pretty! That mint just says Spring


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Last day of my four day weekend, and it's time to run a few errands. Seems like I'm always running errands, LOL.
> 
> Mint Hobo gets to come out and play on this beautiful spring day.
> View attachment 3313723
> 
> View attachment 3313725
> 
> View attachment 3313726




Beautiful... Love Mint! She looks great on you. And yes, you run lots of errands. I think you just want an excuse to take those beautiful bags for a ride [emoji16]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely color and bag. So pretty.




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Pretty Pretty! That mint just says Spring




That's what I was thinking!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... Love Mint! She looks great on you. And yes, you run lots of errands. I think you just want an excuse to take those beautiful bags for a ride [emoji16]




Thanks! Lol, I like to give my bags outings. [emoji4][emoji12]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Clayton (Natural) rolling with me today! Haven't carried her in awhile. This was my very first pre-loved bag over a year ago. I wanted this one pre-loved so I wouldn't have to go through the "break-in" process. She had a few spots but was perfect for what I was looking for. Now I think I'm ready for a new one on my own. I was just so afraid of Natural back then. 

Well... I've exceeded my attachments, so you can't see this beauty today. Does this mean I can't upload anymore?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton (Natural) rolling with me today! Haven't carried her in awhile. This was my very first pre-loved bag over a year ago. I wanted this one pre-loved so I wouldn't have to go through the "break-in" process. She had a few spots but was perfect for what I was looking for. Now I think I'm ready for a new one on my own. I was just so afraid of Natural back then.
> 
> Well... I've exceeded my attachments, so you can't see this beauty today. Does this mean I can't upload anymore?



I don't know what the attachment limit means; you might try resizing the pic to a smaller size and see if it will go.  I link photos directly from a photo sharing site (photobucket) so I seldom upload directly to TPF.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton (Natural) rolling with me today! Haven't carried her in awhile. This was my very first pre-loved bag over a year ago. I wanted this one pre-loved so I wouldn't have to go through the "break-in" process. She had a few spots but was perfect for what I was looking for. Now I think I'm ready for a new one on my own. I was just so afraid of Natural back then.
> 
> Well... I've exceeded my attachments, so you can't see this beauty today. Does this mean I can't upload anymore?


GF,

Go to the bottom of the forum page under INFO and then Support. Start a new thread called Exceeded Attachments and ask your questions. I am curious as to how to avoid this and what to do should it happen. Hopefully someone will answer the question there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> GF,
> 
> Go to the bottom of the forum page under INFO and then Support. Start a new thread called Exceeded Attachments and ask your questions. I am curious as to how to avoid this and what to do should it happen. Hopefully someone will answer the question there.



Actually, instead of starting a new thread, just check this one out...   http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/manage-attachments-refusing-to-post-photos-935202.html


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I think NAC had this issue recently too. NAC, what did you do to be able to post images after you received the message about exceeding your limit?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think NAC had this issue recently too. NAC, what did you do to be able to post images after you received the message about exceeding your limit?




I did have that problem. At the time I went through and deleted as many old photos that it would let me, but it still took a day or so before I could post again.

Now I make sure and post the small size and lately I have not had any problems. Of course now I probably jinxed it.

ETA: when I read the post referenced the explanation I saw was that they were changing to different servers and they limited posting on certain members. No idea what the criteria was though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton (Natural) rolling with me today! Haven't carried her in awhile. This was my very first pre-loved bag over a year ago. I wanted this one pre-loved so I wouldn't have to go through the "break-in" process. She had a few spots but was perfect for what I was looking for. Now I think I'm ready for a new one on my own. I was just so afraid of Natural back then.
> 
> Well... I've exceeded my attachments, so you can't see this beauty today. Does this mean I can't upload anymore?





I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835


That bag in that particular color is perfection


----------



## queenofmyhouse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835



That is one beautiful bag! Love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Finally taking her out for the first time today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally taking her out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315259




Yay... She looks gorgeous! Enjoy carrying her today.


----------



## MelissaPurse

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally taking her out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315259




Enjoy her[emoji7]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MelissaPurse said:


> Enjoy her[emoji7]







PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... She looks gorgeous! Enjoy carrying her today.




I am; she is stunning and, surprisingly, not too heavy (yet, I guess).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...





Miss Black Flo Chelsea...


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3315340
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Black Flo Chelsea...
> View attachment 3315342




Lovely bags; awesome way to carry books to school! Maybe I should check out a Chelsea next time I'm at the outlets; I always seem to pass her up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally taking her out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315259



She's stylin', girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3315340
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Black Flo Chelsea...
> View attachment 3315342



Wow, both bags are stunning!


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally taking her out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315259


Great bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3315340
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Black Flo Chelsea...
> View attachment 3315342


Both bags look so pretty.


----------



## LV4m3

My pebbled leather crossbody [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

LV4m3 said:


> My pebbled leather crossbody [emoji7]
> View attachment 3315579


That is a very pretty color and bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LV4m3 said:


> My pebbled leather crossbody [emoji7]
> View attachment 3315579



Gorgeous!   Looks like spring!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Clayton in the color ivy[emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315691
> 
> Clayton in the color ivy[emoji4]



Gorgeous, but we are going to need more Tobi.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, but we are going to need more Tobi.




[emoji23][emoji23] ok he will make an appearance tomorrow


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315691
> 
> Clayton in the color ivy[emoji4]




Yes, girlfriend, yes!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I figured it out... I had to delete some of my uploaded posts.
> 
> View attachment 3314835




Gorgeous!  I had to do the same thing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally taking her out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315259




Gorgeous!  Is that taupe?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3315340
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Black Flo Chelsea...
> View attachment 3315342




Love both!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LV4m3 said:


> My pebbled leather crossbody [emoji7]
> View attachment 3315579




Such a cheerful color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Midnight Brenna on the morning commute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3316256
> 
> View attachment 3316257
> 
> View attachment 3316258




Ooooh huh Midnight with Sierra is gorgeous. She looks great on you. I love those bags. Have fun carrying her today.


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3316256
> 
> View attachment 3316257
> 
> View attachment 3316258




Gorgeous I love the color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

An oldie but goodie... I use to carry her a lot back in the day. Miss Suzanna in Black "Shiny It" print.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughters bag (book bag) of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3315340
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Black Flo Chelsea...
> View attachment 3315342



Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315691
> 
> Clayton in the color ivy[emoji4]



I love this color so much! 
Nice sandals!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3316256
> 
> View attachment 3316257
> 
> View attachment 3316258



Beautiful!   I love that sierra trim on the dark blue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> An oldie but goodie... I use to carry her a lot back in the day. Miss Suzanna in Black "Shiny It" print.
> 
> View attachment 3316270
> 
> View attachment 3316271



Gorgeous.  I never get tired of the "It" bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> An oldie but goodie... I use to carry her a lot back in the day. Miss Suzanna in Black "Shiny It" print.
> 
> View attachment 3316270
> 
> View attachment 3316271




So pretty! She looks great on you b


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh huh Midnight with Sierra is gorgeous. She looks great on you. I love those bags. Have fun carrying her today.




Thanks PTB! Me too!  I love Brenna a lot.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Gorgeous I love the color




Thanks! Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I love that sierra trim on the dark blue.




Me too! I love how it pops.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3316256
> 
> View attachment 3316257
> 
> View attachment 3316258


Beautiful color. Brenna is a nice style.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> An oldie but goodie... I use to carry her a lot back in the day. Miss Suzanna in Black "Shiny It" print.
> 
> View attachment 3316270
> 
> View attachment 3316271


Very nice tote. It is pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful color. Brenna is a nice style.




Thanks TM!  Brenna is fast becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Ms. Ivy Clayton got some serious compliments today. She's not smooth like my sunflower but I think that's why I love her more cause she's not perfect. I now understand ptannedbeauty love for this style.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316843
> 
> 
> Ms. Ivy Clayton got some serious compliments today. She's not smooth like my sunflower but I think that's why I love her more cause she's not perfect. I now understand ptannedbeauty love for this style.




She is something serious, just beautiful especially with the charm! Mine isn't perfectly smooth either which is ok for this color. Some colors you just have to have it in smooth. And yes girl... I love me a Clayton. Speaking of that, I have one on the way.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> She is something serious, just beautiful especially with the charm! Mine isn't perfectly smooth either which is ok for this color. Some colors you just have to have it in smooth. And yes girl... I love me a Clayton. Speaking of that, I have one on the way.




Hmmmm I wonder if it's the violet&#128579; also how do love your natural Clayton?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> She is something serious, just beautiful especially with the charm! Mine isn't perfectly smooth either which is ok for this color. Some colors you just have to have it in smooth. And yes girl... I love me a Clayton. Speaking of that, I have one on the way.


I think you are forming a Clayton army GF. You must have most of the colors by now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if it's the violet&#128579; also how do love your natural Clayton?




No, not Violet. It's a surprise. I don't think u want it in Violet anymore. [emoji16] I'm not sure about it so we will see. I like the Natural. I got it pre-loved over a year ago. I will say, it's a hard bag to keep clean in the Natural color, especially the corners. I don't carry it often for that reason alone. For some reason that one is the only one of all my Flo's that I have to baby.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, not Violet. It's a surprise. I don't think u want it in Violet anymore. [emoji16] I'm not sure about it so we will see. I like the Natural. I got it pre-loved over a year ago. I will say, it's a hard bag to keep clean in the Natural color, especially the corners. I don't carry it often for that reason alone. For some reason that one is the only one of all my Flo's that I have to baby.


I am guessing White with the honey trim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316843
> 
> 
> Ms. Ivy Clayton got some serious compliments today. She's not smooth like my sunflower but I think that's why I love her more cause she's not perfect. I now understand ptannedbeauty love for this style.


This is just gorgeous MP. I did see that on eBay. How is the condition of the back of the bag. It was not clear in the photos....to my eyes anyway. And btw, I have never seen a smooth version of that color, but who cares, it's stunning.


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> This is just gorgeous MP. I did see that on eBay. How is the condition of the back of the bag. It was not clear in the photos....to my eyes anyway. And btw, I have never seen a smooth version of that color, but who cares, it's stunning.




It looks pretty good, I'm a happy camper it looks the same as the front. Definitely needs conditioning when it arrived and prob will do one more round. The seller have the color moss and natural on sale. I was debating about the natural but I'm having so much fun with the ivy I don't know if I want another baby bag like the sunflower


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, not Violet. It's a surprise. I don't think u want it in Violet anymore. [emoji16] I'm not sure about it so we will see. I like the Natural. I got it pre-loved over a year ago. I will say, it's a hard bag to keep clean in the Natural color, especially the corners. I don't carry it often for that reason alone. For some reason that one is the only one of all my Flo's that I have to baby.




Thanks for the heads up[emoji4] I'll pass on it


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316843
> 
> 
> Ms. Ivy Clayton got some serious compliments today. She's not smooth like my sunflower but I think that's why I love her more cause she's not perfect. I now understand ptannedbeauty love for this style.



Swoooooooooon.   She's a beaut.


Um.  :doggie:


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Swoooooooooon.   She's a beaut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  :doggie:




[emoji23] Tobi had a drowsy sleepy day since he got wormed today. I'll bring him out to play with my new zip zip tomorrow


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  Ivy Flo is beautiful.  Enjoy.  I find the Ivy very carefree to use and very neutral also.  I have the Ivy in the Buckley.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Salmon Flo today paired with Midnight Blue and White...

Happy Friday ladies! 

Natural lighting... 



Inside lighting...


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Salmon Flo today paired with Midnight Blue and White...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3317117
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3317118


I love this creamy color!


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Salmon Flo today paired with Midnight Blue and White...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3317117
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3317118




It reminds me of a sorbet. Very beautiful


----------



## Bobetta

Today I changed out of my Smooth Leather Hobo and rocked my random consignment shop find from last year. First time out. She was cute and held my business. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Salmon Flo today paired with Midnight Blue and White...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3317117
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3317118



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Today I changed out of my Smooth Leather Hobo and rocked my random consignment shop find from last year. First time out. She was cute and held my business. Lol.



So cute!  Such a happy bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At basketball practice with an all deaf team. What a pleasure to watch. 

Decided to bring along Miss Flo Toggle Crossbody Natural for her 2nd outing...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> At basketball practice with an all deaf team. What a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Decided to bring along Miss Flo Toggle Crossbody Natural for her 2nd outing...
> 
> View attachment 3318296



Love, LOVE!    What a perfect crossbody bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Love everyone's bags! 

Pcan: I see you lost your new black Dover already. Lol! It looks great on your daughter. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> Today I changed out of my Smooth Leather Hobo and rocked my random consignment shop find from last year. First time out. She was cute and held my business. Lol.


Such a pretty bag. I have three of the leather bags like that. Great size!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> At basketball practice with an all deaf team. What a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Decided to bring along Miss Flo Toggle Crossbody Natural for her 2nd outing...
> 
> View attachment 3318296


Very cute bag, looks so soft.


----------



## Trudysmom

I love wearing this pocket satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I love wearing this pocket satchel.


Looks great with your outfit TM. Love that color with black.


----------



## MrsKC

Happy Sunday Ladies. An oldie but a goodie today .


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> I love wearing this pocket satchel.


  pretty bag and color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ivy Flo riding shotgun to the grocery store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies. An oldie but a goodie today .



She's a classic, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ivy Flo riding shotgun to the grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 3319141
> 
> View attachment 3319142
> 
> View attachment 3319143



Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a classic, KC!



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ivy Flo riding shotgun to the grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 3319141
> 
> View attachment 3319142
> 
> View attachment 3319143




You ladies are killing me with the Ivy bags. Making me want to pull out my Clayton. 

She looks great on you!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies. An oldie but a goodie today .


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ivy Flo riding shotgun to the grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 3319141
> 
> View attachment 3319142
> 
> View attachment 3319143


Beautiful color! Love that green.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316843
> 
> 
> Ms. Ivy Clayton got some serious compliments today. She's not smooth like my sunflower but I think that's why I love her more cause she's not perfect. I now understand ptannedbeauty love for this style.


So pretty! 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Salmon Flo today paired with Midnight Blue and White...
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> Natural lighting...
> View attachment 3317117
> 
> 
> Inside lighting...
> View attachment 3317118



Gorgeous as always Pcan! I love that Salmon!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> Today I changed out of my Smooth Leather Hobo and rocked my random consignment shop find from last year. First time out. She was cute and held my business. Lol.


 So cute! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> At basketball practice with an all deaf team. What a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Decided to bring along Miss Flo Toggle Crossbody Natural for her 2nd outing...
> 
> View attachment 3318296


Great bag!


Trudysmom said:


> I love wearing this pocket satchel.


Love that color!


MrsKC said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies. An oldie but a goodie today .





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ivy Flo riding shotgun to the grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 3319141
> 
> View attachment 3319142
> 
> View attachment 3319143



Such a pretty color NAC!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Turquoise Toledo Stanwich


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3320492
> 
> Turquoise Toledo Stanwich


Wow, check you out. That pic looks like it should be an ad. Cool girl!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3320492
> 
> Turquoise Toledo Stanwich




Love, love... Great pop!


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3320492
> 
> Turquoise Toledo Stanwich


Very pretty bag.


----------



## casmitty

Dillen crossbody satchel & Pebble Grain Multi functional Zip Around:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3320492
> 
> Turquoise Toledo Stanwich


Magazine shot! ...Dooney needs to send you free purses for that photo shoot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Dillen crossbody satchel & Pebble Grain Multi functional Zip Around:


Nice set! Love pebbled !


----------



## bagloverconvert

Bringing her to work [emoji126]&#127997;
Zipzip Ostrich Gray


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bagloverconvert said:


> Bringing her to work [emoji126]&#127997;
> Zipzip Ostrich Gray


So pretty , I love zip zips!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Dillen crossbody satchel & Pebble Grain Multi functional Zip Around:




Classic colors in Dooney... Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bagloverconvert said:


> Bringing her to work [emoji126]&#127997;
> Zipzip Ostrich Gray




She looks so cute with her charm! Love the color with the Black trim!


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice set! Love pebbled !


Thank you, Thatsmypurse.  The pebbled is really a nice material and gives both a casual and classy feel.  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Classic colors in Dooney... Love it!


Thank you,  PcanTannedBty.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MelissaPurse

casmitty said:


> Dillen crossbody satchel & Pebble Grain Multi functional Zip Around:




I love the silhouette [emoji175]


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, check you out. That pic looks like it should be an ad. Cool girl!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Love, love... Great pop!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Magazine shot! ...Dooney needs to send you free purses for that photo shoot!




Thanks ladies [emoji5]&#65039; I was kinda feeling myself that day. I definitely love my Toledo Stanwiches


----------



## YankeeDooney

bagloverconvert said:


> Bringing her to work [emoji126]&#127997;
> Zipzip Ostrich Gray


Love ostrich! Very pretty.


----------



## casmitty

MelissaPurse said:


> I love the silhouette [emoji175]


Thank you,  MelissaPurse.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!







PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies are killing me with the Ivy bags. Making me want to pull out my Clayton.
> 
> She looks great on you!







Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful color! Love that green.







Thatsmypurse said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color NAC!




I'm behind on posts again - my apologies for the group response. 

Thank you everyone! I love how neutral the Ivy can be.


----------



## MrsKC

Bag rotation in progress and light colors are coming out! This is my pebbled hobo in desert.  My light pink zip zip is scheduled for delivery today .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Bag rotation in progress and light colors are coming out! This is my pebbled hobo in desert.  My light pink zip zip is scheduled for delivery today .




Love your pebbled hobo. She looks great on you. Casual, yet dresses your outfit nicely. 

Can't wait to see your Zip Zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton... 

I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway. 

She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton...
> 
> I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway.
> 
> She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3321034
> 
> View attachment 3321035



She is gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my mint hobo for the last few days. I love this bag and the color makes me smile! 
But I think I will be changing into a different one today (only because I need a larger bag for this afternoon)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Bag rotation in progress and light colors are coming out! This is my pebbled hobo in desert.  My light pink zip zip is scheduled for delivery today .


Lovely! I really like that style and color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton...
> 
> I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway.
> 
> She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3321034
> 
> View attachment 3321035


She looks gorgeous on you GF! Thanks for  posting that eye candy in yummy green!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my mint hobo for the last few days. I love this bag and the color makes me smile!
> But I think I will be changing into a different one today (only because I need a larger bag for this afternoon)


I love this color combo! I have the mint nylon drawstring with the same leather trim and I love it! It's such a nice pop if color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Bag rotation in progress and light colors are coming out! This is my pebbled hobo in desert.  My light pink zip zip is scheduled for delivery today .



That's one of my favorites, KC!    I can't wait for the zipzip reveal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton...
> 
> I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway.
> 
> She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3321034
> 
> View attachment 3321035



Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my mint hobo for the last few days. I love this bag and the color makes me smile!
> But I think I will be changing into a different one today (only because I need a larger bag for this afternoon)



Love the mint, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love this color combo! I have the mint nylon drawstring with the same leather trim and I love it! It's such a nice pop if color!



Thanks GF!
I love it too! It's so much fun!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the mint, MB!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love your pebbled hobo. She looks great on you. Casual, yet dresses your outfit nicely.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Zip Zip.



Thanks girl!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton...
> 
> I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway.
> 
> She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3321034
> 
> View attachment 3321035



Moss is stunning, you have a lovely Clayton family!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That's one of my favorites, KC!    I can't wait for the zipzip reveal.


Thanks Sarah! I could not decide on a wallet so I ordered the pink hydrangea wristlet and a pale pink card holder from Coach and I am going to see if it will work with the new pale pink zip zip. 
That UPS guy better get here before Mr C gets home!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Sarah! I could not decide on a wallet so I ordered the pink hydrangea wristlet and a pale pink card holder from Coach and I am going to see if it will work with the new pale pink zip zip.
> That UPS guy better get here before Mr C gets home!



Ooooh, I can't wait to see all your stuff!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Bag rotation in progress and light colors are coming out! This is my pebbled hobo in desert.  My light pink zip zip is scheduled for delivery today .




I love the hobo in desert! Looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't wait to carry Miss Moss Clayton...
> 
> I conditioned her last night and Wow... What a difference. I didn't care what I was wearing today because I was gonna carry her anyway.
> 
> She's a keeper, so I punched 3-4 holes in the strap and it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3321034
> 
> View attachment 3321035




Congrats!  She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my mint hobo for the last few days. I love this bag and the color makes me smile!
> 
> But I think I will be changing into a different one today (only because I need a larger bag for this afternoon)




Cute!  Love mint!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  She looks great on you!


Thank you NAC, I am like 2 mo behind on posts but I love seeing your daily handbag selection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Thank you NAC, I am like 2 mo behind on posts but I love seeing your daily handbag selection!




Thank you!  I'm always inspired by everyone else's posts so it's nice to do the same.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.




Niiiiice[emoji30] I sold my chestnut Buckley today


----------



## MaryBel

Just changed into my Perry satchel in denim


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.



Very pretty, TM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Niiiiice[emoji30] I sold my chestnut Buckley today


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Just changed into my Perry satchel in denim



So pretty!   I love the color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> Niiiiice[emoji30] I sold my chestnut Buckley today


So sad. Too bad it did not work for you. I wouldn't mind one more. Hopefully, Pcan will get sick of her Marine Buckley.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> So sad. Too bad it did not work for you. I wouldn't mind one more. Hopefully, Pcan will get sick of her Marine Buckley.




Not in this lifetime, girlfriend! Lol


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


Very NICE Trudysmom.   I have the Chestnut but haven't taken her out yet.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


So pretty and I love your top!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Just changed into my Perry satchel in denim


Wow, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## Suzwhat

I really am enjoying everyone's bags. They are all beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!   I love the color.





MrsKC said:


> Wow, that color is gorgeous!



Thank you GFs!


----------



## Bornblonde

This was my first Editor's tote. Think the color was Jungle? It's huge but I still love it. It's the snake embossed. I just love it [emoji216]


----------



## MrsKC

Bornblonde said:


> View attachment 3321915
> 
> 
> This was my first Editor's tote. Think the color was Jungle? It's huge but I still love it. It's the snake embossed. I just love it [emoji216]



I can see why you love it! Looks great!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Just changed into my Perry satchel in denim





Bornblonde said:


> View attachment 3321915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Editor's tote. Think the color was Jungle? It's huge but I still love it. It's the snake embossed. I just love it [emoji216]



Very pretty bags.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today


----------



## Suzwhat

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322370




Wow!   [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.




How did I miss this one? Buckley is beautiful with your outfit! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Just changed into my Perry satchel in denim




Love!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bornblonde said:


> View attachment 3321915
> 
> 
> This was my first Editor's tote. Think the color was Jungle? It's huge but I still love it. It's the snake embossed. I just love it [emoji216]




That. Is. Drop dead. Gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322370




I love everything about this! So pretty!


----------



## casmitty

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3322370


Such a gorgeous bag!!!  Beautifully  structured; the new logo bag isn't as distinctive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bornblonde said:


> View attachment 3321915
> 
> 
> This was my first Editor's tote. Think the color was Jungle? It's huge but I still love it. It's the snake embossed. I just love it [emoji216]



Unusual and gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3322370



Still one of my favorites; just lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3322370


That is a very pretty bag.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> At basketball practice with an all deaf team. What a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Decided to bring along Miss Flo Toggle Crossbody Natural for her 2nd outing...
> 
> View attachment 3318296


I've always wanted that bag. Maybe someday. Lol. Love it in Natural


----------



## Bobetta

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my mint hobo for the last few days. I love this bag and the color makes me smile!
> But I think I will be changing into a different one today (only because I need a larger bag for this afternoon)


Gorgeous!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I've always wanted that bag. Maybe someday. Lol. Love it in Natural




Thank you B! Funny because when they first came out, I thought it was the ugliest thing ever, lol. I still don't think it's all that cute but it's Florentine and has a classy sorta look to it. [emoji16]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Brenna on the Friday morning commute. TGIF!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the Friday morning commute. TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3323548
> 
> View attachment 3323549


Very pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the Friday morning commute. TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3323548
> 
> View attachment 3323549



So pretty!!   She looks happy that it's Friday!


----------



## casmitty

Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3323908
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.



I love the Davis Tassel Tote --have three &#128092;.


----------



## MelissaPurse

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3323908
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.




I need to add a nylon to my collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momjules

I have the Davis in red. Great bag


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> I love the Davis Tassel Tote --have three &#128092;.


OMG, MrsKC, isn't the Davis beautiful?  The leather and constuction of the bag makes it GORGEOUS!!!  I got it for $80 at the outlet and I looked for more but there were none.  I was looking for a small crossbody to match also.  Lucky you that you have 3;  what colors do you have?


----------



## casmitty

MelissaPurse said:


> I need to add a nylon to my collection. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome, MelissaPurse.  Nylon is such a wonderful material and so lightweight, you will love it.   My first Dooney ever was the small pocket nylon satchel in Khaki which I got in 2014 from Marshall's.


----------



## casmitty

momjules said:


> I have the Davis in red. Great bag


Thank you, momjules.  It must be gorgeous in red;  would you be able to share a pic?  Thanks.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the Friday morning commute. TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3323548
> 
> View attachment 3323549


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> OMG, MrsKC, isn't the Davis beautiful?  The leather and constuction of the bag makes it GORGEOUS!!!  I got it for $80 at the outlet and I looked for more but there were none.  I was looking for a small crossbody to match also.  Lucky you that you have 3;  what colors do you have?



It is a favorite for sure. Mine are pebbled leather.  I have black,  red and marine. I love them for work totes, they fit file folders, water, etc. Maybe you will come across another one .


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> OMG, MrsKC, isn't the Davis beautiful?  The leather and constuction of the bag makes it GORGEOUS!!!  I got it for $80 at the outlet and I looked for more but there were none.  I was looking for a small crossbody to match also.  Lucky you that you have 3;  what colors do you have?



Here are some pics in phone.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Here are some pics in phone.


Thank you for the pics, MrsKC.  The colors are beautiful and tge pebbled leather is to die for!!!  I will be looking again for another Davis.  I saw one similar called the Charleston w/o tassels but the leather is the same.  Enjoy and thank you again for sharing.


----------



## MKB0925

MrsKC said:


> Here are some pics in phone.




That red is such a perfect shade!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

carterazo said:


> Carried my sweet lock logo satchel today
> 
> View attachment 3322370


So beautiful!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Brenna on the Friday morning commute. TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3323548
> 
> View attachment 3323549


Happy Friday! Great bag to end the work week with! So pretty.


casmitty said:


> View attachment 3323908
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.


Very pretty! Love the brown color a lot!



MrsKC said:


> Here are some pics in phone.


Lovely bags KC!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday! Great bag to end the work week with! So pretty.
> 
> Very pretty! Love the brown color a lot!
> 
> 
> Lovely bags KC!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Thank you, Thatsmypurse.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thanks TM! 



MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!!   She looks happy that it's Friday!




She wasn't the only one, lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3323908
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.




What a great combo! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


>




Me too!  Brenna is so easy to carry and I love the organization in her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday! Great bag to end the work week with! So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Love the brown color a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bags KC!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!




I agree! Perfect TGIF bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here are some pics in phone.



Love those, KC!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great combo! Love it!


Thank you, NutsAboutCoach.


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday! Great bag to end the work week with! So pretty.
> 
> Very pretty! Love the brown color a lot!
> 
> 
> Lovely bags KC!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Thank you, Thatsmypurse.  When I first saw the Davis I thought it was green the way the light hit it.  Surprised to learn that it was the Tmoro Brown.


----------



## MKB0925

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3323908
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper in T'moro & Multi Functional Zip wallet in Bone.




I love this! I have been thinking I need. Nylon bag and I really like the Davis style.


----------



## casmitty

MKB0925 said:


> I love this! I have been thinking I need. Nylon bag and I really like the Davis style.


Thank you, MKB0925.  It is a great tote and not too big or small.   I got it at a super discounted price and stopped by the outlet yesterday and they had it in Khaki for $50!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.


Ooh, that is so pretty! Nice Dive! 10.0!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.



This one deserves a


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh, that is so pretty! Nice Dive! 10.0!





MaryBel said:


> This one deserves a



Thanks, y'all!   I wish Dooney would have done more with the pebbled Alto line.      I'm glad I got one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.




Love it! Such a sleek looking bag. Great dive!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.


Very pretty bag, looks soft.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Alto Italia Pebbled hobo.



I remember when you got that one! Gorgeous!  Not getting one is definitely a regret .


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! Such a sleek looking bag. Great dive!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag, looks soft.





MrsKC said:


> I remember when you got that one! Gorgeous!  Not getting one is definitely a regret .



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my white Buckley again this evening.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Zip Zip in Denim... I have such a strong love/hate relationship with this bag. [emoji37]. But I will say... I'm enjoying carrying her today! It's such an easy carry. 

On that same note... I tried attaching my strap like the lady on the "Dooney's in the wild" thread and I'll have to say.... It works! I'm not worrying about wear on the zipper so much because I don't carry it often. I also think the zipper is sturdy enough to not do any damage in the short term.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley again this evening.



Gorgeous bag GF! 
And gorgeous dress too!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my white Buckley again this evening.



Gorgeous Buckley!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Zip Zip in Denim... I have such a strong love/hate relationship with this bag. [emoji37]. But I will say... I'm enjoying carrying her today! It's such an easy carry.
> 
> On that same note... I tried attaching my strap like the lady on the "Dooney's in the wild" thread and I'll have to say.... It works! I'm not worrying about wear on the zipper so much because I don't carry it often. I also think the zipper is sturdy enough to not do any damage in the short term.
> 
> View attachment 3326373



PTB, I never thought I would be a zip zip girl either,  but I do love mine. Hey, if the zipper thing helps you to carry it more then I would too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> PTB, I never thought I would be a zip zip girl either,  but I do love mine. Hey, if the zipper thing helps you to carry it more then I would too!




Yeah,  still on the the fence about it but on the other hand, I'm trying to decide on other colors. Lol... Crazy, I know. [emoji57]. I've only carried her one other time with the past 6 months, so I'm realizing today that this is the perfect "smaller" grab and go bag for me since 90% of all my other bags are "big Berthas". And yes, the strap on zipper thing makes it so much better for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah,  still on the the fence about it but on the other hand, *I'm trying to decide on other colors. Lol... Crazy, I know*. [emoji57]. I've only carried her one other time with the past 6 months, so I'm realizing today that this is the perfect "smaller" grab and go bag for me since 90% of all my other bags are "big Berthas". And yes, the strap on zipper thing makes it so much better for me.


Well GF, 

As far as colors go, the bone and white are gorgeous, IMO. They catch my eye every time I see them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Zip Zip in Denim... I have such a strong love/hate relationship with this bag. [emoji37]. But I will say... I'm enjoying carrying her today! It's such an easy carry.
> 
> On that same note... I tried attaching my strap like the lady on the "Dooney's in the wild" thread and I'll have to say.... It works! I'm not worrying about wear on the zipper so much because I don't carry it often. I also think the zipper is sturdy enough to not do any damage in the short term.
> 
> View attachment 3326373



Such a great color.   I love the look of the zip zip, but like you I hardly ever carry one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well GF,
> 
> As far as colors go, the bone and white are gorgeous, IMO. They catch my eye every time I see them.



Agree.   I have the ivory from last year and I think the tags are still on it.      I should drag her out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great color.   I love the look of the zip zip, but like you I hardly ever carry one.


What????? The zippy has turned into my go to bag. So easy to use and carry. Go take it for a spin!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I too love the zip zips, grab and go and zip it up, knock her around and she still looks AMAZING. It really is a nice bag, I have olive, midnight, ivory and saffiano  Bordeaux. Believe it or not there are still other colors I would love to have like OYSTER


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I too love the zip zips, grab and go and zip it up, knock her around and she still looks AMAZING. It really is a nice bag, I have olive, midnight, ivory and saffiano  Bordeaux. Believe it or not there are still other colors I would love to have like OYSTER


Oh I believe it! I would like a few others too. It just does not end, does it?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Zip Zip in Denim... I have such a strong love/hate relationship with this bag. [emoji37]. But I will say... I'm enjoying carrying her today! It's such an easy carry.
> 
> On that same note... I tried attaching my strap like the lady on the "Dooney's in the wild" thread and I'll have to say.... It works! I'm not worrying about wear on the zipper so much because I don't carry it often. I also think the zipper is sturdy enough to not do any damage in the short term.
> 
> View attachment 3326373



She's so gorgeous GF!
But I don't like the idea of carrying it by the zipper pulls. I carry mine by the rings and the handles stay down. I just push the handles down from the top of the ring (so the ring stays upright) and that way they stay in that position and don't come up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> She's so gorgeous GF!
> 
> But I don't like the idea of carrying it by the zipper pulls. I carry mine by the rings and the handles stay down. I just push the handles down from the top of the ring (so the ring stays upright) and that way they stay in that position and don't come up.




Thanks GF! I don't like the idea either but I love the look of it better. I carry my bags over the crook of the arm 90% of the time, so I'm not too worried. I just like how it looks cosmetically.


----------



## MelissaPurse

It's between these two. Meeting up with a coworker/friend for lunch and getting our legs waxed(ouch!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3327184
> 
> It's between these two. Meeting up with a coworker/friend for lunch and getting our legs waxed(ouch!)



Hard choice for sure.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3327184
> 
> It's between these two. Meeting up with a coworker/friend for lunch and getting our legs waxed(ouch!)


SO pretty! Would love to know who got to go


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3327184
> 
> It's between these two. Meeting up with a coworker/friend for lunch and getting our legs waxed(ouch!)




I say put one on each arm and roll with it! [emoji16]


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3327184
> 
> It's between these two. Meeting up with a coworker/friend for lunch and getting our legs waxed(ouch!)



Great options!  Legs waxed....ok, I have always wanted to try that!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388



Wow, she looks fab with your outfit ! You have to keep her!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388


Very nice color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388



   She looks great with that outfit, but she's also a great "pop" color with black, white, khaki, denim, etc.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388



She is gorgeous GF and looks perfect with your outfit! I vote for keep!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Hard choice for sure.







Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO pretty! Would love to know who got to go







PcanTannedBty said:


> I say put one on each arm and roll with it! [emoji16]







MrsKC said:


> Great options!  Legs waxed....ok, I have always wanted to try that!




I went with the zip zip[emoji5]&#65039; I'm such a purple girl


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388




I love the dillen and I wore my purple to convince me I don't need to go investigating for a Violet Clayton [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I love the dillen and I wore my purple to convince me I don't need to go investigating for a Violet Clayton [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lol... You need one girlfriend! I've been debating on this color in the Clayton since this color was launched a couple years or so ago and passed on it many times even when they were 70% off at the outlets but I lucked out on this one. I have another bag (Florentine Bristol) in Violet but it's too small, so thought I'd jump on this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I went with the zip zip[emoji5]&#65039; I'm such a purple girl
> View attachment 3327551




Great choice! Love the charm on her.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388



YES!! Give that Chelsea some love. Gorgeous color and she looks fantastic with your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388




Thank you ladies for the love of Miss Orange Chelsea. I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Inspired by MP with her Orange Clayton and to help justify why I don't need one, I decided to pull out Miss Orange Chelsea today. I haven't shown her any love in almost 2 years... She's Dillen and didn't realize how much she softens. Not sure I like that but I don't wear much Orange, so I think she can stay.
> 
> View attachment 3327387
> 
> View attachment 3327388


Pretty!! Orange is the new Black remember :lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Pretty!! Orange is the new Black remember :lolots:




Lol... Right! Thank you GF


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Natural Double Pocket Florentine satchel shopping today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Natural Double Pocket Florentine satchel shopping today.



Such a pretty bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Natural Double Pocket Florentine satchel shopping today.


Looking good TM. Nice ensemble!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Natural Double Pocket Florentine satchel shopping today.




Beautiful bag and looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## MrsKC

Morning  girls!  I  am wearing both of these today.  I wish I could have fit everything in the tote,,,,but the computer and files are taking all the space . It is almost Friday .


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Morning  girls!  I  am wearing both of these today.  I wish I could have fit everything in the tote,,,,but the computer and files are taking all the space . It is almost Friday .



Trouble attaching. ..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.

It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.
> 
> It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.
> View attachment 3328734
> 
> View attachment 3328735


Beautiful handbag!!!  I like that the handles and base leather match the color.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Trouble attaching. ..


Lovely purses.  I also find myself carrying both a tote and either a shoulder bag or crossbody.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Morning  girls!  I  am wearing both of these today.  I wish I could have fit everything in the tote,,,,but the computer and files are taking all the space . It is almost Friday .



They are both gorgeous, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.
> 
> It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.
> View attachment 3328734
> 
> View attachment 3328735



Love that zip zip, NAC.   The rain has finally pushed out of here and we are getting the sun peeking out.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Trouble attaching. ..





NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.
> 
> It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.
> View attachment 3328734
> 
> View attachment 3328735



Very pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Double handle bags to do an errand. I like to wear pink and gray.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Trouble attaching. ..




2 great choices! Love the hobo. Both look lovely on you with your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Double handle bags to do an errand. I like to wear pink and gray.




Beautiful... Perfect for Spring!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.
> 
> It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.
> View attachment 3328734
> 
> View attachment 3328735




Can't go wrong with grey. So classy in the grey.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Zebra print Juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Zebra print Juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.
> 
> View attachment 3329159


Loving the bag and shoes girl!!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Double handle bags to do an errand. I like to wear pink and gray.


Love  pink and gray together! Perfect satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags!


Thank you&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is still gloomy and rainy, so I went with another weather friendly bag today. Light gray saffiano satchel on the morning commute.
> 
> It's been a busy week at work and at home, so I am behind on reading posts and commenting. I'll try to catch up as soon as I can.
> View attachment 3328734
> 
> View attachment 3328735


Have it, love it, perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Lovely purses.  I also find myself carrying both a tote and either a shoulder bag or crossbody.





MiaBorsa said:


> They are both gorgeous, KC!



Thank you girls!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Double handle bags to do an errand. I like to wear pink and gray.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Zebra print Juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.
> 
> View attachment 3329159



She's a cutie, PTB.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Zebra print Juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.
> 
> View attachment 3329159


Very pretty bag.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Loving the bag and shoes girl!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! This has been a long and crazy week! I am so ready for the weekend.

Lavender Claremont Woven Drawstring on the Friday morning commute.


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Zebra print Juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.
> 
> View attachment 3329159


Oh my, that bag is perfect with your outfit! Seeing that bag on your arm makes me want one and I'm totally not an animal print kinda gal! I love it on you!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! This has been a long and crazy week! I am so ready for the weekend.
> 
> Lavender Claremont Woven Drawstring on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3329610
> 
> View attachment 3329611


Lovely Lavender color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! This has been a long and crazy week! I am so ready for the weekend.
> 
> Lavender Claremont Woven Drawstring on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3329610
> 
> View attachment 3329611



So pretty!   All these bright colors are so perfect for spring.


----------



## ilikesunshine

pcantannedbty said:


> carrying miss zebra print juliette for the first time. A little small but she worked for my little casual outing today.
> 
> View attachment 3329159



love love love


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! This has been a long and crazy week! I am so ready for the weekend.
> 
> Lavender Claremont Woven Drawstring on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3329610
> 
> View attachment 3329611



So pretty!


----------



## casmitty

Small Barrel Purse in Ivory, holds the essentials:  perfect for a trip to the gym and then off for a sit down of a big mug of latte at my favorite coffee shop.


----------



## MrsKC

I dug out my Oyster zip zip today. The picture makes it look like there is a dent in her but she is fine.
I am having second thoughts about the pink zip zip,  just not sure she will  get much use. Still have some time to decide. 
Have a great Saturday girls .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I dug out my Oyster zip zip today. The picture makes it look like there is a dent in her but she is fine.
> I am having second thoughts about the pink zip zip,  just not sure she will  get much use. Still have some time to decide.
> Have a great Saturday girls .


LOVE your oyster Zip Zip! That one is on my list 

I know what you mean about the beautiful pink color, I am always drawn to them, and love to see them all there together on that table, and would even love one to sit pretty in my closet, (crazy I know)  I am just not sure how much I would take her out. 

But she is so beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOVE your oyster Zip Zip! That one is on my list
> 
> I know what you mean about the beautiful pink color, I am always drawn to them, and love to see them all there together on that table, and would even love one to sit pretty in my closet, (crazy I know)  I am just not sure how much I would take her out.
> 
> But she is so beautiful



Thank you,  IHH. Hope you enjoy the sunshine today


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3330249
> 
> Small Barrel Purse in Ivory, holds the essentials:  perfect for a trip to the gym and then off for a sit down of a big mug of latte at my favorite coffee shop.



So cute!   Did you add a long strap?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I dug out my Oyster zip zip today. The picture makes it look like there is a dent in her but she is fine.
> I am having second thoughts about the pink zip zip,  just not sure she will  get much use. Still have some time to decide.
> Have a great Saturday girls .



Love that oyster, KC.   Sorry the pink isn't working for you; it is such a cutie.   I was looking again at the pink saffiano on ILD but I know I wouldn't carry it, either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Headed to Macy's One Day sale.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to Macy's One Day sale.


And you will be looking fabulous while shopping!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> And you will be looking fabulous while shopping!!



   Well, my purse will for sure...though I'm probably removing the twilly.  I have a feeling that will get in my way but we'll see.   Have a good day, KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> And you will be looking fabulous while shopping!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Well, my purse will for sure...though I'm probably removing the twilly.  I have a feeling that will get in my way but we'll see.   Have a good day, KC.



Well, a rain storm has built up outside so I'm not going anywhere after all.   I guess I'll do some online shopping.   I'm thinking about the saffiano "Perry" satchel and I may order it in the camel, then see if I like it better than the zip zip.   I have not seen a Perry satchel IRL but it looks like a pretty bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, a rain storm has built up outside so I'm not going anywhere after all.   I guess I'll do some online shopping.   I'm thinking about the saffiano "Perry" satchel and I may order it in the camel, then see if I like it better than the zip zip.   I have not seen a Perry satchel IRL but it looks like a pretty bag.



I haven't seen it IRL either  but I like it. Sorry about the rain.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   Did you add a long strap?


Thank you, MiaBorsa.  Yes I did;  I added the strap from my Pebble grain crossbody.  So glad that the strap is detachable.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to Macy's One Day sale.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> I dug out my Oyster zip zip today. The picture makes it look like there is a dent in her but she is fine.
> I am having second thoughts about the pink zip zip,  just not sure she will  get much use. Still have some time to decide.
> Have a great Saturday girls .


Lovely picture. Have a nice day.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely picture. Have a nice day.



Thank you,  TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At a family reunion and learned something new... My aunt is a Dooneynista! I'm carrying my multi Ruby Crossbody and she's carrying her City Dawson in Desert. Family reunions are awesome.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> At a family reunion and learned something new... My aunt is a Dooneynista! I'm carrying my multi Ruby Crossbody and she's carrying her City Dawson in Desert. Family reunions are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3330804



Great family photo PTB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> At a family reunion and learned something new... My aunt is a Dooneynista! I'm carrying my multi Ruby Crossbody and she's carrying her City Dawson in Desert. Family reunions are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3330804


How fun! You must have even more to talk about now. Great to have another partner (aunt) in crime for the Dooney quest.


----------



## carterazo

I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027


That is a stunning bag! So glad she worked well with your dress. Altos are beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027




*CAT:*  the Viola is such an elegant handbag.  I'm glad you are finally enjoying yours.  I'm sorry I left it behind the last time I found it at a great sale price.  I was just buying too many other handbags and I thought it might be too small for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027




Wow... Beautiful bag! I love that color too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> At a family reunion and learned something new... My aunt is a Dooneynista! I'm carrying my multi Ruby Crossbody and she's carrying her City Dawson in Desert. Family reunions are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3330804



How cute is this??   The Dooney gene runs in the family!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027



Lovely bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Light grey saffiano zip zip


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip



So cute!   I'm loving the saffiano zipzips.


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> I dug out my Oyster zip zip today. The picture makes it look like there is a dent in her but she is fine.
> I am having second thoughts about the pink zip zip,  just not sure she will  get much use. Still have some time to decide.
> Have a great Saturday girls .



I think the pink zip zip, if it's the new baby pink, would look fabulous with that pink sweater you have on in this picture! Love the zip zip silhouette!


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip


The pink zip zip would work with this outfit, too! You have great clothes to compliment all your awesome bags&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   I'm loving the saffiano zipzips.


Thank you.....maybe we can be "zainy for zip zips" .


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I think the pink zip zip, if it's the new baby pink, would look fabulous with that pink sweater you have on in this picture! Love the zip zip silhouette!





gm2amm said:


> The pink zip zip would work with this outfit, too! You have great clothes to compliment all your awesome bags&#65533;&#65533;



Oh thank you, thank is so nice! You are right about the pink zip zip....this morning I was thinking .....I need to keep that pink zip zip!

In addition to a handbag problem, I have a clothes problem....sigh. However, since we moved a couple of years ago I am very close to Marshalls and find great stuff for great prices. 
Hope you are enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Thank you.....maybe we can be "zainy for zip zips" .


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip


Yo go, MrsKC!!!


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> yo go, mrskc!!!


----------



## casmitty

Nylon Satchel in Ivory.  Such a nice light handbag to carry and I was surprised by how much it holds.  Used a purse insert for more organization.


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Nylon Satchel in Ivory.  Such a nice light handbag to carry and I was surprised by how much it holds.  Used a purse insert for more organization.



Very pretty. Great color and no stress if you get something on it, just wipe it off


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty. Great color and no stress if you get something on it, just wipe it off


Exactly, MrsKC.  Goodness knows how clumsy I can be when it comes to spillage.  Lol


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3330249
> 
> Small Barrel Purse in Ivory, holds the essentials:  perfect for a trip to the gym and then off for a sit down of a big mug of latte at my favorite coffee shop.


I think I missed this. Love ivory in pebbled leather! Great picture


----------



## casmitty

Thank you, MrsKC.   I was surprised of how much this purse holds.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip


Such a beautiful soft color, and I agree your baby pink or your lilac would look really nice with your outfit today


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

casmitty said:


> Nylon Satchel in Ivory.  Such a nice light handbag to carry and I was surprised by how much it holds.  Used a purse insert for more organization.


Very pretty,  white bags are always so striking.


----------



## casmitty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Very pretty,  white bags are always so striking.


Thank you, Iheartbags4.  I thought I wouldn't like it but in person, it was absolutely pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Such a beautiful soft color, and I agree your baby pink or your lilac would look really nice with your outfit today


IHB, thank you! Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

Just finished reading through all that I've missed. Gorgeous everybody! [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027



Beautiful bag! Love the color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027


Such a lovely designed bag. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

MrsKC said:


> That is a stunning bag! So glad she worked well with your dress. Altos are beautiful!


Thank you! I love Alto's - except for how easily they scratch - oh well.  



lavenderjunkie said:


> *CAT:*  the Viola is such an elegant handbag.  I'm glad you are finally enjoying yours.  I'm sorry I left it behind the last time I found it at a great sale price.  I was just buying too many other handbags and I thought it might be too small for me.



Thanks!  It's too bad you left her behind.  I fit in a full size wallet, two ave. sized slg's and my cell with room to spare.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Beautiful bag! I love that color too.


Thank you!  yes, the color goes with pretty much anything.



MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely bag!


Thank you!



SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the color.


Thank you! I do too.  



YankeeDooney said:


> Such a lovely designed bag. Enjoy!


Yes!  I felt so dainty carrying it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Nylon Satchel in Ivory.  Such a nice light handbag to carry and I was surprised by how much it holds.  Used a purse insert for more organization.




Cute! Looks like a great bag for spring and summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip




Twins! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> I finally carried my new Viola in saddle. I'd been waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear a dress.  I wanted to wear Viola with a dress I got. They were great together. This Viola is a great size! I fit in all my essentials. Luckily,  I don't carry a lot.
> View attachment 3331027




Viola is stunning!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> At a family reunion and learned something new... My aunt is a Dooneynista! I'm carrying my multi Ruby Crossbody and she's carrying her City Dawson in Desert. Family reunions are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3330804




How fun!  Both bags look great on both of you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*I never get tired of looking at these beautiful handbags.  *

*NAC:*  love your bone Flo.  Something about that bag is so elegant looking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054



You're right; she is SO pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kingston hobo today.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054



Bone florentine is so beautiful !


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.



Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054


Beautiful florentine satchel!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054




Yes she is a beauty! I love the Bone Flo's. It's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.




Yes!!! She's beautiful! I really wish the strap would stay on my shoulder [emoji57] because I'd have one in every color to match my Clayton's.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054




You're not kidding! She's gorgeous. [emoji7]



MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.




One of my favorites. So pretty in grey. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love it!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and color.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! She's beautiful! I really wish the strap would stay on my shoulder [emoji57] because *I'd have one in every color to match my Clayton's.*


 



Twoboyz said:


> One of my favorites. So pretty in grey. [emoji4]



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the Tuesday morning commute. She's just so darn pretty.
> View attachment 3333052
> 
> View attachment 3333053
> 
> View attachment 3333054





MiaBorsa said:


> Kingston hobo today.



Gorgeous florentines ladies; these are just the best.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous florentines ladies; these are just the best.



Hey Rosie!!      Where ya' been?


----------



## casmitty

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## casmitty

The Dooney that started it for me:  
Nylon Pocket Hobo in Khaki


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3333752
> 
> The Dooney that started it for me:
> Nylon Pocket Hobo in Khaki


A very nice bag.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> A very nice bag.


Thank you, TM.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute! Looks like a great bag for spring and summer.


Thank you, NAC.  The weather is predicted to be hot for the Spring and Summer so my choice of material will be nylon because it's so lightweight as well as some of the Pebble leather purses.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935



I don't blame you; she's gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Rosie!!      Where ya' been?



Hey girl!  Been busy, busy traveling and such.  Ya'll are rocking the bags on here!


----------



## elbgrl

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935



Lovely outfit and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935


What a pretty bag. Looks so soft, nice color.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935


She looks pretty happy on you  and this made me want to get back into mine! I chose the same color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935




She looks so comfy and soft! I'm like that with my Logo Locks. They are so comfy. She looks great on you girlfriend!


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't blame you; she's gorgeous!





elbgrl said:


> Lovely outfit and bag!





Trudysmom said:


> What a pretty bag. Looks so soft, nice color.


Thanks, Ladies! 
She's quite comfy and it was a special gift so it's extra, extra loved. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> She looks pretty happy on you  and this made me want to get back into mine! I chose the same color


Ahh, you got her too? It's been a long run with her. Usually I switch out and I should, but then I miss her. Lol. Funny. Love the color and the strap, especially.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks so comfy and soft! I'm like that with my Logo Locks. They are so comfy. She looks great on you girlfriend!


Thanks!! She usually matches with almost everything. But I get happy when I really make her color work. Lol. 
Can you believe I still don't have a Logo Lock?  I've come close but never pulled the trigger. Maybe soon. But I'm fixing for a few other bags now. Ugh. Especially a Flo fix. Lol. We'll see.


----------



## momjules

Hi bobetta! I have this hobo bag in fushia .i feel  funny wearing that color but I love it!i also love how the inside matches the outside. I found a wallet at charming Charlie's in a very close pink for 7.99! So I need to keep it! Good luck with that style!


----------



## casmitty

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935


 Nice handbag.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my teardrop hobo in white today. Sorry,  no pic.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935




She looks great on you! She's a beauty! I can see why you're having a hard time changing out of her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3335600
> 
> View attachment 3335601



Pretty!


----------



## gm2amm

Bobetta said:


> I'm STILL in this Smooth Leather Hobo. I should switch out soon to spread the Dooney love. But this bag is so easy to carry. And to stuff. Lol.
> View attachment 3334935


That's a gorgeous bag and it goes beautifully with your super cute outfit! That bag looks so soft and comfy, it is the one that was on QVC as their Today's Special Value a few months ago? I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3335600
> 
> View attachment 3335601



Willa is looking all slouchy and wonderful!   And...  did you get your hair cut off or is it pulled back???    Looks cute!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Willa is looking all slouchy and wonderful!   And...  did you get your hair cut off or is it pulled back???    Looks cute!!




Thanks! [emoji8] I got it cut yesterday. it's a pixie cut and I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! [emoji8] I got it cut yesterday. it's a pixie cut and I love it.



You are so brave!   It looks darling on you.   My hair is really long right now and I need to get it cut or at least trimmed.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3335600
> 
> View attachment 3335601


Pretty bag and hair cut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's closet dive...   Pocket hobo in tan ostrich.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...   Pocket hobo in tan ostrich.


Very pretty wallet and bag, nice color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...   Pocket hobo in tan ostrich.


That one is a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty wallet and bag, nice color.





YankeeDooney said:


> That one is a beauty!



Thanks y'all!!


----------



## MrsKC

Pink zip zip .
BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


Great match.....even the phone case!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beautiful day today... Miss Sunflower Flo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !



So you decided to keep her?   She's so cute.   I buy a lot of Walmart capris in the summer.  They have a brand that is very similar to Denim & Co for about 1/2 the price.   You look adorable, KC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful day today... Miss Sunflower Flo!
> 
> View attachment 3337556



Girl, you are "Goin' with the Flo" today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671




Great photo!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Moving into my new montecito bucket bag today.  I love this bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671


  Hot bag and car!!! Looking good together.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


Always FABOULOUS,  MrsKC!!!


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671


Girllllll!!!  2 SNAPS WAY UP!!!


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671









Perfect combination!  [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful day today... Miss Sunflower Flo!
> 
> View attachment 3337556


Very pretty color and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Moving into my new montecito bucket bag today.  I love this bag.


Pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


Pink is so pretty.


----------



## accessorygirl2

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Moving into my new montecito bucket bag today.  I love this bag.




Super classy bag! Love, love t'moro brown. Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


Soooo cute!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Great match.....even the phone case!





casmitty said:


> Always FABOULOUS,  MrsKC!!!





Trudysmom said:


> Pink is so pretty.





BadWolf10 said:


> Soooo cute!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> So you decided to keep her?   She's so cute.   I buy a lot of Walmart capris in the summer.  They have a brand that is very similar to Denim & Co for about 1/2 the price.   You look adorable, KC.



Thanks MB! Yes, I am going to keep her. I will wear here some.....I was thinking I would have returner's regret since I have been waiting for pink for so long....

I also find good deals on clothes at Walmart. I got some cute cardigans and skirts for summer. I also can find cute cheap scarves.  I need to pay better attention to the capris .


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3335600
> 
> View attachment 3335601


Looking good NAC and I love the hair cut!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive...   Pocket hobo in tan ostrich.


So pretty, I regret not getting a flo drawstring in this style when they were 70% off last year!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful day today... Miss Sunflower Flo!
> 
> View attachment 3337556





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, how perfect is that!!!


----------



## MrsKC

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Moving into my new montecito bucket bag today.  I love this bag.


Yay! For a great deal. Very pretty bag


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> Pink zip zip .
> BTW, got the pants at Walmart , super cute and super cheap! !


Yay! You decided to keep her! Perfect with your outfit... those pants are very cute!


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> Yay! You decided to keep her! Perfect with your outfit... those pants are very cute!



Thank you .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB! Yes, I am going to keep her. I will wear here some.....I was thinking I would have returner's regret since I have been waiting for pink for so long....
> 
> I also find good deals on clothes at Walmart. I got some cute cardigans and skirts for summer. I also can find cute cheap scarves.  I need to pay better attention to the capris .



I hear ya.   I was considering returning the camel saffiano zip zip last week when I bought the Coach Swagger in a similar color.  I went back and forth on "which one to keep?" and even boxed up the Swagger, ready to ship back.   Then I unboxed it again and they are both still here.


----------



## BadWolf10

Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



WOW!   Those are gorgeous, BW.   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Both beautiful! Don't you just love when the clearance section has something you love?
I stopped in yesterday to the outlet, nothing of interest. Of course, I felt relieved that there was nothing to draw me in.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



So very pretty! !


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW!   Those are gorgeous, BW.   Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks!!


YankeeDooney said:


> Both beautiful! Don't you just love when the clearance section has something you love?
> I stopped in yesterday to the outlet, nothing of interest. Of course, I felt relieved that there was nothing to draw me in.


It is a relief when they don't have anything I want lol. I live so close that the sales lady knows my face and name, [emoji15] . Today 4 other women came in looking, and they are regulars, I didn't feel so bad then lol[emoji12] 


MrsKC said:


> So very pretty! !


Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very nice!


----------



## momjules

Nice bags ! My outlet used to know both my husband and myself but the ladies have left and there are young girls there now!  Enjoy your bags!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color


----------



## MiaBorsa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color



Very nice!


----------



## elbgrl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color



I loved your bag so much, I ordered one myself!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elbgrl said:


> I loved your bag so much, I ordered one myself!



what color did you get? there were so many to pick from i just went with my favorite color


----------



## elbgrl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what color did you get? there were so many to pick from i just went with my favorite color



The mint.  I have a Kimberly in mustard too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elbgrl said:


> The mint.  I have a Kimberly in mustard too.



ooohhh... a bag twin! mint has been my lifelong favorite color and this is a real, true mint... not like their spearmint color. it's just a perfect shade. it's a great bag so far... loving the ease of it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!



thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color




Love it... She looks beautiful with your outfit.


----------



## casmitty

Lavender Nylon Tote


----------



## inlovewbags

Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;


----------



## MrsKC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color


Looks great on you!!


----------



## MrsKC

inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Lavender Nylon Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338902


Oh I like! I can think of so many uses for that one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app




Great score! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color




She looks great on you! I love the mint. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Lavender Nylon Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338902




Very pretty! Love the lavender!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! [emoji7]




Love! What a great bag for spring and summer.


----------



## BadWolf10

inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;


Love, so pretty!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty! Love the lavender!


Thank  you ,  NAC.


----------



## casmitty

nutsaboutcoach said:


> great score! Congrats!


pretty!!!


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Oh I like! I can think of so many uses for that one!


Thank  you ,  MrsKC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Lavender Nylon Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338902



Great tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;



Lovely!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Lavender Nylon Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338902





inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;



Very pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Aubergine small Kendall out to lunch today.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I've been carrying this Dooney since I found it over the weekend and I haven't changed out of it since. I've been looking for WEEKS for an all black shoulder/crossbody bag and ironically I find this at Vintage Vogue (a branch off of Goodwill here in Indy).


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Oh I like! I can think of so many uses for that one!


Thank you, MrsKC.   Found it at Nordstrom Rack at a 50% discount.


----------



## casmitty

tristaeliseh said:


> I've been carrying this Dooney since I found it over the weekend and I haven't changed out of it since. I've been looking for WEEKS for an all black shoulder/crossbody bag and ironically I find this at Vintage Vogue (a branch off of Goodwill here in Indy).


Ooooooh, I like this handbag!!!


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags!


Thank you,  Trudysmom.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Great tote!


Thank you, MiaBorsa.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!


Beautiful photos, gorgeous bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!


[emoji2] Your pic looks like official online photos, so beautiful! !

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!




Beautiful girlfriend! That red is poppin!


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

inlovewbags said:


> Zip zip in the color Bone! First day wearing it! &#128525;



i like your bag charm and bag! looks very sophisticated.


----------



## inlovewbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i like your bag charm and bag! looks very sophisticated.



Thank you...l really like this bag I just ordered to more in a different color !


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!


I think you should give Peter your number so he can call you for photo shoots!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

casmitty said:


> Thank you, MrsKC.   Found it at Nordstrom Rack at a 50% discount.


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Aubergine small Kendall out to lunch today.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tristaeliseh said:


> I've been carrying this Dooney since I found it over the weekend and I haven't changed out of it since. I've been looking for WEEKS for an all black shoulder/crossbody bag and ironically I find this at Vintage Vogue (a branch off of Goodwill here in Indy).



Gorgeous find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!



Gorgeous bag and fabulous pics!


----------



## gm2amm

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new mint kimberly.. much bigger bag than what i am used to, but i just love the color



I love it! Perfect for your outfit!


----------



## westvillage

BadWolf10 said:


> Went to the outlet today..... found these girls on clearance!! Claremont drawstring in taupe and crossbody bucket & wallet in tan. I am sending the zip zip back, just not a good fit for me. So I got these instead!! I should be bag content for now, we will see [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I love these two bags!  Beautiful soft neutrals. Great finds.


----------



## westvillage

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry but I'm out and saw this Sunflower Porsche and couldn't help but sneak a photo with my Sunflower Flo and post another photo.
> 
> View attachment 3337671



This shot should go in the PurseBlog  weekly roundup. Never have I appreciated the color sunflower like this!  And, IMO, that Porsche needed the Flo to set it off. &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## westvillage

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Aubergine small Kendall out to lunch today.



I just love this bag. The Aubergine and leather trim are beautiful together.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful photos, gorgeous bag!





BadWolf10 said:


> [emoji2] Your pic looks like official online photos, so beautiful!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful girlfriend! That red is poppin!





casmitty said:


>





MrsKC said:


> I think you should give Peter your number so he can call you for photo shoots!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag and fabulous pics!



Thanks very much ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my red florentine satchel to lunch and errands with my hubby


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel to lunch and errands with my hubby


Gorgeous! That bag looks sparking new. But don't they all. Another great one with your outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous! That bag looks sparking new. But don't they all. Another great one with your outfit.


Thank you. I keep every bag stuffed and they have space between each one. It sure keeps them looking new.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel to lunch and errands with my hubby


Wow shes beautiful! !!


----------



## BadWolf10

Running errands and picking up the kids with my new Claremont drawstring in taupe. I really like her..... not too sure about the crossbody bag I picked up.....it cuts into my shoulder when I put my few essentials in it. But this one, she's awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Montecito in Grey with Cranberry interior... Love this bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Montecito in Grey with Cranberry interior... Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3341370


So beautiful!  I love those two colors together


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So beautiful!  I love those two colors together


Ditto that!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Running errands and picking up the kids with my new Claremont drawstring in taupe. I really like her..... not too sure about the crossbody bag I picked up.....it cuts into my shoulder when I put my few essentials in it. But this one, she's awesome!


I love the taupe color. How is the drawstring working for you? Does it stay cinched?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!



OMG! 
GF, you need to send those pics to Dooney! They are gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Montecito in Grey with Cranberry interior... Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3341370



Another gorgeous beach shot!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG!
> GF, you need to send those pics to Dooney! They are gorgeous!


Thanks GF! Have you carried yours yet? The handles are a bit wider so it's an adjustment, but I don't care because I love it. I have gotten many compliments on this bag. Even the Coach SA's we're giving it the eye at the outlet last weekend.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the taupe color. How is the drawstring working for you? Does it stay cinched?


So far it stays shut well, I love how lightweight it is..... and roomy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So far it stays shut well, I love how lightweight it is..... and roomy!


Good to hear. It's a beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF! Have you carried yours yet? The handles are a bit wider so it's an adjustment, but I don't care because I love it. I have gotten many compliments on this bag. Even the Coach SA's we're giving it the eye at the outlet last weekend.



No I haven't yet. 
I wouldn't care either. This bag is so gorgeous! I can see why you get many compliments on it. I was carrying my red Sydney the last time I went to the coach outlet and the SA told me she loved it too!


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Good to hear. It's a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled hobo is joining me on the Friday morning commute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Aubergine small Kendall out to lunch today.



She's perfect with your outfit! She looks great on you!



tristaeliseh said:


> I've been carrying this Dooney since I found it over the weekend and I haven't changed out of it since. I've been looking for WEEKS for an all black shoulder/crossbody bag and ironically I find this at Vintage Vogue (a branch off of Goodwill here in Indy).




What an awesome score! Love!



YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these on Sunday at Meigs Point, Madison, CT just a few miles from the DB ******* Outlet. Still carrying it today. Love it!




I can certainly see why! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel to lunch and errands with my hubby



I just love how the color of this bag pops against your outfit. She looks great on you!



BadWolf10 said:


> Running errands and picking up the kids with my new Claremont drawstring in taupe. I really like her..... not too sure about the crossbody bag I picked up.....it cuts into my shoulder when I put my few essentials in it. But this one, she's awesome!



Very pretty! Taupe is such a great color.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Montecito in Grey with Cranberry interior... Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3341370




What a wonderful picture! I love how you can see peeks of the cranberry color. So pretty.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Carrying my large black verona. Love .


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous bags out today! Good job ladies!


----------



## casmitty

Pebble Grain Willa and Multi Functional Zip Around Wallet in Bone


----------



## Trudysmom

rubylovesdooney said:


> Carrying my large black verona. Love .





casmitty said:


> View attachment 3342044
> 
> Pebble Grain Willa and Multi Functional Zip Around Wallet in Bone



Really pretty bags!


----------



## casmitty

rubylovesdooney said:


> Carrying my large black verona. Love .


I really like this purse, rubylovesdooney!!!


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty bags!


Thank you, TM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags out today! Good job ladies!



+1   So many pretty bags today!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled hobo is joining me on the Friday morning commute.
> View attachment 3341768
> 
> View attachment 3341769
> 
> View attachment 3341770


Pretty!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pretty bags everybody! [emoji4] Happy Friday!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my red florentine satchel to lunch and errands with my hubby


Such a gorgeous red. [emoji7]


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today the love goes to Miss Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3335600
> 
> View attachment 3335601


Gorgeous Willa, NAC.  I loved yours so much that I got the Willa in Ivory.  I thanked someone else so I wanted to thank you for your original post and inspiration.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands! And yes, I will be making a visit to Dillards to see what's left of the extra clearance sale.

Pebbled Hobo in Jeans is riding shotgun today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands! And yes, I will be making a visit to Dillards to see what's left of the extra clearance sale.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans is riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3343081
> 
> View attachment 3343082



   I'll be waiting on the reveal!!    Have fun!       (Love the hobo!)


----------



## YankeeDooney

Love that color against the trim color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be waiting on the reveal!!    Have fun!       (Love the hobo!)




LOL! I just posted in the reveal thread. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Love that color against the trim color!




Thanks YD! Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands! And yes, I will be making a visit to Dillards to see what's left of the extra clearance sale.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans is riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3343081
> 
> View attachment 3343082




She's looking lovely! Have fun. I'm a copy cat... I'm heading to Dillard's as well. [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )




Uhhhh.... Gorgeous! I love that print. Sooo fun and classy at the same time. Have fun carrying her girlfriend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )




You're killing me! I keep looking at this bag in looking at it and looking at it but I never pulled the trigger. She's gorgeous! How do you like her?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Sunflower today... Couldn't choose between the large Flo and this one. Miss Clayton always win! [emoji7]

Happy Saturday ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL! I just posted in the reveal thread. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's looking lovely! Have fun. I'm a copy cat... I'm heading to Dillard's as well. [emoji16]




Thanks PTB! Looking forward to seeing any reveals you may have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's looking lovely! Have fun. I'm a copy cat... I'm heading to Dillard's as well. [emoji16]


   OK, I'll be waiting on YOUR reveal, too!!   Have fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Sunflower today... Couldn't choose between the large Flo and this one. Miss Clayton always win! [emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3343261




Absolutely gorgeous! Happy Saturday to you as well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh.... Gorgeous! I love that print. Sooo fun and classy at the same time. Have fun carrying her girlfriend!



Thanks!   I'm just tickled with her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You're killing me! I keep looking at this bag in looking at it and looking at it but I never pulled the trigger. She's gorgeous! How do you like her?


I am in LOVE with her!!   Just so dang cute.   Did you see my pics in the quick reveal thread of the inside?   I ordered her from the Dooney website sale last week and I'm so glad I did; she is sold out everywhere.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Sunflower today... Couldn't choose between the large Flo and this one. Miss Clayton always win! [emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3343261



She's stunning, girl.   Have fun shopping!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I am in LOVE with her!!   Just so dang cute.   Did you see my pics in the quick reveal thread of the inside?   I ordered her from the Dooney website sale last week and I'm so glad I did; she is sold out everywhere.




I just looked at it. Love!  I went on QVC and ordered one. Fingers crossed I get a good one, lol. I've looked at this one ever since I saw it on QVC. Your reveal pushed me over the edge, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )




Ohhh, I have a light pink wallet. I'll have to see how they look together when mine arrives. I should have her by the 4th.   I'm a copy cat, sorry.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )


Now this bag is going o haunt me.....I think.


----------



## gm2amm

Love all the beautiful bags! Makes me want to go shopping!&#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just looked at it. Love!  I went on QVC and ordered one. Fingers crossed I get a good one, lol. I've looked at this one ever since I saw it on QVC. Your reveal pushed me over the edge, lol.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhh, I have a light pink wallet. I'll have to see how they look together when mine arrives. I should have her by the 4th.   I'm a copy cat, sorry.



   YAY!!   I think you will love it, NAC!   I'm surprised that Q had it; it was gone from their website a few days ago!    They must have re-stocked.    Congrats!!

I've been looking at pink wallets since last night.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Now this bag is going o haunt me.....I think.



Another one for the never-ending list!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> YAY!!   I think you will love it, NAC!   I'm surprised that Q had it; it was gone from their website a few days ago!    They must have re-stocked.    Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at pink wallets since last night.




I'm hoping I don't end up with a return or a damaged bag. That's always a worry when you order from Q. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm hoping I don't end up with a return or a damaged bag. That's always a worry when you order from Q. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Hopefully not.  They do restock good sellers so you'll probably get a factory-fresh bag.  I hope you love it.


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> I couldn't stand it; I had to load her up!!    (Still wanting a pink wallet, though.  )


It is so cute and the colors go with your beautiful room and decor!


----------



## casmitty

The girls in my bowling league went crazy over this bag!  
Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert.


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> The girls in my bowling league went crazy over this bag!
> Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert.


It is very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> The girls in my bowling league went crazy over this bag!
> 
> Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert.




Actually, it sorta looks like a bowling bag. It's beautiful.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Actually, it sorta looks like a bowling bag. It's beautiful.


Lol, you know PTB it really does look like a bowling bag!!!


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> It is very pretty!


Thank you, Trudysmom.


----------



## MiaBorsa

oldbaglover said:


> It is so cute and the colors go with your beautiful room and decor!



Thank you.


----------



## BadWolf10

Claremont tan drawstring today while running errands.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Claremont tan drawstring today while running errands.



Love!   Those look great together.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Hopefully not.  They do restock good sellers so you'll probably get a factory-fresh bag.  I hope you love it.




I sure hope so. [emoji4] I noticed on QVC that it's in wait list now. 

I got my shipping notice this morning. Woo hoo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> The girls in my bowling league went crazy over this bag!
> 
> Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert.




I can see why, that is gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   Those look great together.


Thank you  I am loving the claremont!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Claremont tan drawstring today while running errands.




Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I sure hope so. [emoji4] I noticed on QVC that it's in wait list now.
> 
> I got my shipping notice this morning. Woo hoo!



I can't wait to hear how you like it!   Do you have any other Dover totes yet?   It's a pretty big bag on me but I love it and EVERYONE comments on the print.   There is a pretty pink wallet on the Coach FOS today that I am thinking about, but I am happy with the Florentine natural wallet which matches the trim on the bag.  Don't know if I will spring for the pink or not.  Still thinkin.


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Claremont tan drawstring today while running errands.


Love the handbag and those sandals!!!  YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I can see why, that is gorgeous!


Thank you, NAC.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!


Thanks!!


casmitty said:


> Love the handbag and those sandals!!!  YESSSSSS!!!


[emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to hear how you like it!   Do you have any other Dover totes yet?   It's a pretty big bag on me but I love it and EVERYONE comments on the print.   There is a pretty pink wallet on the Coach FOS today that I am thinking about, but I am happy with the Florentine natural wallet which matches the trim on the bag.  Don't know if I will spring for the pink or not.  Still thinkin.




This will be my first Dover tote. I'm okay with big bags so this one should be fine. I have a light pink pebbled zip around wallet that should work if not, I have a caramel one that should also work. I can't wait to see her. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TM:  perfect with your dress.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.




I love it! Looks great with your outfit! This bag style is one of those that I wish I had been able to get one of. But I shall enjoy seeing pictures when you post yours.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.


Love [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864


So pretty! She looks elegant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.



Pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864



OMG, LoLo is stunning!   I love the baby pink!


----------



## Bobetta

Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries! 
I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156


Perfect match and cute outfit!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156


Love the color! She looks great with your outfit !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864


So pretty in pink!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.


Love the whole look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156



Cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, LoLo is stunning!   I love the baby pink!




Me too! I really like how the light color seems to emphasize the pebbling on this bag. I really like that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156




She is perfect with your outfit! Very pretty! Also, twins! This is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty in pink!




Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864


Lovely pink!


----------



## Trudysmom

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156


That color is so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.




Lovely...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864




Love...


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864


Love both of these pink bags!


Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156



Great outfit and bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely pink!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love...




Me too!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Love both of these pink bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and bag!




Thanks!!


----------



## gm2amm

Bobetta said:


> Love seeing everyone's daily Dooney carries!
> I'm back into my Smooth Leather, of course. Lol. But on Sunday I changed it up. I brought along my Aqua Pebble Leather Dome Satchel to a communion. She's so happy looking. Lol.
> View attachment 3347156


Super, super cute! She's a perfect match for your outfit~


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Baby Pink LoLo. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3346863
> 
> View attachment 3346864


So pretty...such a feminine color!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.




So pretty...looks great on you!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Beautiful Happy PINK bags Ladies!! Love both of those


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621


NAC,  LOVE Brenna, and also love that you carry ALL of your bags! If I worked with you, I would be checking out your bag every day when you walked in the door! 

   Happy Friday


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> NAC,  LOVE Brenna, and also love that you carry ALL of your bags! If I worked with you, I would be checking out your bag every day when you walked in the door!
> 
> Happy Friday




Aww thanks!! Where I work some of the ladies are gossipy, so I'm sure they do check out my bag and then talk about it. [emoji12]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621




Can't go wrong with a Brenna in classic colors. She's beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

First outing for Miss Chevron Gabriella in Taupe... She's so carefree!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't go wrong with a Brenna in classic colors. She's beautiful!




So true. I fall in love with this bag all over again every time I carry her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing for Miss Chevron Gabriella in Taupe... She's so carefree!
> 
> View attachment 3348661




Beautiful! She is perfect with your outfit and looks great on you! If you really want


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621



Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing for Miss Chevron Gabriella in Taupe... She's so carefree!
> 
> View attachment 3348661



So cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing for Miss Chevron Gabriella in Taupe... She's so carefree!
> 
> View attachment 3348661


Looks great!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621


Love that color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my pink florentine pocket satchel today.


Another great match!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621


I think this is my fav color Brenna.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> First outing for Miss Chevron Gabriella in Taupe... She's so carefree!
> 
> View attachment 3348661


Wow, I just saw that bag in Macy's. Glad you were able to find it again PTB.


----------



## momjules

All the bags look great!


----------



## Katiesmama

I agree with momjules, everyone looks great!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!




Me too!  I just love Brenna. I wish they would add some brighter colors for spring and summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love that color!




Me too! Such a great neutral.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I think this is my fav color Brenna.




Each one is my favorite when I carry it lol.


----------



## dell




----------



## casmitty

dell said:


> View attachment 3349453


NEW YORK!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dell said:


> View attachment 3349453




I love how the bag color makes the trim just pop!


----------



## casmitty

Small Double Handle Tote


----------



## MiaBorsa

dell said:


> View attachment 3349453



I love the details on that bag.   Those handles are gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Small Double Handle Tote



Cute!


----------



## dell

casmitty said:


> NEW YORK!!!




And I live in Colorado [emoji6] my boyfriend is a huge mets fan!


----------



## dell

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how the bag color makes the trim just pop!




Isn't it amazing??? And that pic doesn't do it justice!


----------



## dell

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the details on that bag.   Those handles are gorgeous.




Beyond gorgeous! I just got an LV neverfull the other day and I'm using this!!!! I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dell said:


> Beyond gorgeous! I just got an LV neverfull the other day and I'm using this!!!! I love it!



I recently got a few LV pieces myself.   I'm glad I got them but I'm done with LV.      Too many other brands I like for a lot less "investment."   But now I can say that I own some, hah.


----------



## Trudysmom

dell said:


> View attachment 3349453


Very cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Small Double Handle Tote


I have three of these and they are so pretty. 

Your bag is so nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF everyone! Ending the workweek with Midnight Brenna.
> View attachment 3348620
> 
> View attachment 3348621


I always wished I got that Midnight. I love my Elephant color but your color is really something special. Beautiful.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891




That looks great!  Glad you had fun.  The Ruby looks perfect, too.


----------



## MrsKC

Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! &#127800;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891




That's so cute! I'm glad you had fun. Love Miss Ruby too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! [emoji254]




I think you are right! She's the color of a beautiful pink [emoji254]. Happy Mother's Day to you too KC! Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891



Looks like a fun time.   Ruby is darling.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! &#127800;



Love that pink, KC!    Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!


Thank you MB.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> I have three of these and they are so pretty.
> 
> Your bag is so nice!


Thank you, TrudysMom.  I love how it's a tote but not so deep that I have to search for what I need.  I just have to learn not to put alot in it.  What colors do you have?


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! &#127800;


Pretty in Pink and especially on Mother's Day!  Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Camel zip zip, headed out to take my sweet MIL to brunch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get groceries. And this is the first outing for my Seafoam Claremont Drawstring.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Camel zip zip, headed out to take my sweet MIL to brunch.


How yummy is this bag? Beautiful. Enjoy brunch.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891


I had that bag "as is" in my cart last week. It ended up selling out because I didn't pull the trigger. But it's adorable. And good job on the art!


----------



## Bobetta

MrsKC said:


> Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! &#127800;


Soooo sweet looking. Loving this pink!!  Enjoy the day.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get groceries. And this is the first outing for my Seafoam Claremont Drawstring.
> View attachment 3350205
> 
> View attachment 3350206


I'm a sucka for a seafoam bag. Loving this one. I have yet to own a drawstring. Maybe it's time! Lol.


----------



## dell

MiaBorsa said:


> I recently got a few LV pieces myself.   I'm glad I got them but I'm done with LV.      Too many other brands I like for a lot less "investment."   But now I can say that I own some, hah.




I'm am LV girl at heart and always tend to go back to my LV bags, but this one is going to be my go to bag... I can feel it! Lol


----------



## dell

Trudysmom said:


> Very cute bag.




Thank you [emoji254]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Small Double Handle Tote




Classic! Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891




Love Miss Ruby and the pictures your holding. Date nights are fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I always wished I got that Midnight. I love my Elephant color but your color is really something special. Beautiful.




I have the Elephant too and love it. It's another great neutral.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Happy Mother's Day to my Dooney sisters, going with a pop of pink today.  I thin a pink bag is a perfect Mother's Day bag! [emoji254]




Happy Mothers Day to you as well!  Love the zip zip on you. And Twins!  I just haven't carried mine yet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Camel zip zip, headed out to take my sweet MIL to brunch.




Love!  Enjoy your brunch!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I'm a sucka for a seafoam bag. Loving this one. I have yet to own a drawstring. Maybe it's time! Lol.




I'm a sucker for this color too. I think I have three bags in mint or Seafoam. I love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891


Very cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Thank you, TrudysMom.  I love how it's a tote but not so deep that I have to search for what I need.  I just have to learn not to put alot in it.  What colors do you have?


These are my double handle bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Camel zip zip, headed out to take my sweet MIL to brunch.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get groceries. And this is the first outing for my Seafoam Claremont Drawstring.
> View attachment 3350205
> 
> View attachment 3350206



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

dell said:


> I'm am LV girl at heart and always tend to go back to my LV bags, but this one is going to be my go to bag... I can feel it! Lol


I love my Louis Vuitton bags. I collect the Speedy bags.  I enjoy all of my other bags also.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Camel zip zip, headed out to take my sweet MIL to brunch.


Oooh, very pretty, MB.  Hope you had a wonderful brunch with your MIL.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Date night with Miss Ruby Crossbody... Had a blast! I think we did pretty good. It was so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3349891


Love the purse PTB and Jack Skellington, the Pumpkin King and Sally!!!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Classic! Love it.


Thank you, NAC.  I hope that they bring this style back;  it's such an easy purse to grab and I love it.  The silver tone hardware and clasp make it a timeless piece.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have the Elephant too and love it. It's another great neutral.


I just ordered the Brenna in Elephant from the "Q".  I watched a view videos and wasn't really sure if I should get it especially that I have the large Flo Barlow and the purse setup is the same except for the strap of course and handles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Love the purse PTB and Jack Skellington, the Pumpkin King and Sally!!!




Thank you girlfriend! 

Oh, that's who those characters were? Lol. I had no clue.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> These are my double handle bags.


Wow, TrudysMom your DH bags are all gorgeous!!!  I saw one today in Nordstrom Rack but it was the monogram with feet which I'm not crazy about.  Today, I had my DH again.  Thank you for sharing TM.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!
> 
> Oh, that's who those characters were? Lol. I had no clue.


LOL!!!  They are the characters from the Tim Burton movie, "The Nightmare Before Christmas", released in 1993.  It's a CLASSIC!!!


----------



## Ness7386

My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ness7386 said:


> My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!




Oooooh... Beautiful. That's such a rich looking bag.


----------



## elbgrl

Ness7386 said:


> My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!



Oooh, love it!


----------



## casmitty

Ness7386 said:


> My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!


It looks so pretty. I bet you received many compliments on it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3351810
> 
> View attachment 3351811



So pretty!   I just love that pink.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks so pretty. I bet you received many compliments on it.


Yes, I did.  I love it and am carrying it again today.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.



It is so beautiful! They have been popping out around me lately, very sexy bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3351810
> 
> View attachment 3351811




Wow!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ness7386 said:


> My lizard zip zip came to work with me today!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3351810
> 
> View attachment 3351811





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.



Beautiful bags and colors!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3351810
> 
> View attachment 3351811



Amazing how the color changes in different lighting. Very pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.



Another pretty one. What color is this one? I forget, but I do like it very much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> It is so beautiful! They have been popping out around me lately, very sexy bag



Hey girl.   Thanks!    How are you feeling these days?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Another pretty one. What color is this one? I forget, but I do like it very much.



It's the desert.   I was looking at ILD earlier and thinking how much I like the burnt orange... but I resisted.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It's the desert.   I was looking at ILD earlier and thinking how much I like the burnt orange... but I resisted.


I like many of the colors. Still playing with them in my mind to narrow it down.....when the buying time is right.  Of course, seeing them IRL will help, I hope.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I like many of the colors. Still playing with them in my mind to narrow it down.....when the buying time is right.  Of course, seeing them IRL will help, I hope.



For some reason I am wanting a yellow bag, but I am very particular about the shade of yellow.   So that's what's on my radar right now.


----------



## Suzwhat

I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186


Both of your new bags are very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186



I can see why you'd have a hard time choosing!   They are both darling, Suz.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.   Thanks!    How are you feeling these days?



Hey darling  So, so. I have some really good days or a lucky streak of days, then bad ones. 

Tomorrow we will know what I am carrying, cant wait!

How are you?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hey darling  So, so. I have some really good days or a lucky streak of days, then bad ones.
> 
> Tomorrow we will know what I am carrying, cant wait!
> 
> How are you?



I'm glad you're feeling a little better.      How exciting about tomorrow!   Will you tell us, too??   

I'm doing well, thanks for asking.   I still have some issues with my shoulder but it is much better than it was.


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg so many beautiful bags!!! Sorry I didnt reply to all.... looks I missed a bunch! My app logged me out for some reason and I missed the whol weekend of posts.


----------



## MrsKC

Thanks for all the sweet comments about my Mother's Day &#127800; pop of pink. Hope all had a wonderful Sunday.  Have a great week ladies.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you're feeling a little better.      How exciting about tomorrow!   Will you tell us, too??
> 
> I'm doing well, thanks for asking.   I still have some issues with my shoulder but it is much better than it was.



Yes, I cant wait to share!

Hopefully you will get even better, so sorry to hear you are still heaving issues.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Yes, I cant wait to share!
> 
> Hopefully you will get even better, so sorry to hear you are still heaving issues.



Ooooh, how exciting!!      I will be checking the forum tomorrow for sure!   

Thanks; I'm OK.   I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder but it seems to be much better.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, how exciting!!      I will be checking the forum tomorrow for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks; I'm OK.   I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder but it seems to be much better.




Hi! I'm sorry you are having a health issue. Feel better soon


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> For some reason I am wanting a yellow bag, but I am very particular about the shade of yellow.   So that's what's on my radar right now.


I hear ya. I would love to see a nice creamy margarine shade of yellow on a rich leather bag. Something that is a subtle shade versus an ultra bright shade, if that makes any sense. But I still love that Clayton satchel in Sunflower which is still on my wish list.


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186


Both are awesome!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> For some reason I am wanting a yellow bag, but I am very particular about the shade of yellow.   So that's what's on my radar right now.   [emoji23]


Just ordered my first yellow bag today! I was also particular about the shade, I didnt want a mustard. Found the Carley Helena in bright yellow..... I am excited! I hope you find a good shade


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, how exciting!!      I will be checking the forum tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Thanks; I'm OK.   I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder but it seems to be much better.


Ouch, hope it heals soon..... those can be painful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186




What a way to have the best of both worlds. Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! I'm sorry you are having a health issue. Feel better soon



Aw, thanks MJ.  I guess I've been babying my shoulder for so many months that I almost forget about it now.     It's much better, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I hear ya. I would love to see a nice creamy margarine shade of yellow on a rich leather bag. Something that is a subtle shade versus an ultra bright shade, if that makes any sense. But I still love that Clayton satchel in Sunflower which is still on my wish list.



Exactly!   I don't care for "school bus yellow" or bright lemon yellow, but then again it depends on the bag.   Hard to describe but I'll know it when I see it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ouch, hope it heals soon..... those can be painful.



Thanks, girl.   It was quite bad at first but thankfully it seems to be resolving itself after a few months.  I had to resort to hand-carrying my purses!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Just ordered my first yellow bag today! I was also particular about the shade, I didnt want a mustard. Found the Carley Helena in bright yellow..... I am excited! I hope you find a good shade



Woot!!   I can't wait to see!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186




Love! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.




TDF gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.




Soooo cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo cute!



Thanks, girl.   Did your new bag get here yet?


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.


So pretty!! She has such a different look, I like her


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nice photo! That should be on Dooney's instagram. Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty!! She has such a different look, I like her



Thanks!   When I first saw them on the website I thought "ewww."      Now I can hardly move out of the bag; it's just fun and easy to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice photo! That should be on Dooney's instagram. Cute bag!



Do you mean my pic, YD?   I will need to wax my breakfast table before publishing, haha.  I am loving my Roxy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yeah, your pic. Hey, you could always post it in a review on the Dooney site. I am sure they would love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.




Cute!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.


LOVE this one ...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOVE this one ...



Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, how exciting!!      I will be checking the forum tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Thanks; I'm OK.   I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder but it seems to be much better.



Hey GF, did you try the biofreeze?


----------



## Ness7386

My new Florentine came to work with me today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, did you try the biofreeze?



Hey MB.  Actually no, I never did try it.   I used oral pain meds occasionally but for the most part just babied it.   It is really much better now with just an occasional twinge when I over-extend.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ness7386 said:


> My new Florentine came to work with me today!


She is stunning!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ness7386 said:


> My new Florentine came to work with me today!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

Ness7386 said:


> My new Florentine came to work with me today!


Beautiful color and I do love the florentine satchels! Lovely.


----------



## Ness7386

BadWolf10 said:


> She is stunning!





PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. She's beautiful.





Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful color and I do love the florentine satchels! Lovely.



Thanks everyone!   I love her too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This bag was calling me to carry her today... Miss Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior. I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> This bag was calling me to carry her today... Miss Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior. I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354647


A very pretty bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB.  Actually no, I never did try it.   I used oral pain meds occasionally but for the most part just babied it.   It is really much better now with just an occasional twinge when I over-extend.



I'm glad to hear that is much better.

You should get one to have it handy when you need it. I keep one on my night stand for the days my neck starts acting up. It really takes the pain off.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> This bag was calling me to carry her today... Miss Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior. I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354647




Now that's some color Girlfriend! Gorgeous against your black outfit! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> My new Florentine came to work with me today!




Such a pretty blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Barlow day.    I just love this bag.







MiaBorsa said:


> Roxy!!    I am really enjoying this bag.




I really want both of these bags. Well....I can really say that about most of your collection. [emoji6] You know it's a good week when you can carry both of these beauties.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for baby pink zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3351810
> 
> View attachment 3351811




So pretty! [emoji178]



Suzwhat said:


> I could not decide which of my new items to use today so I carried both.   Laptop in the shopper and my phone, wallet and keys in the pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352186




Now that's the way to maximize your Dooneys. I always carry two with me to work too. Love those cuties. [emoji4][emoji259]


----------



## momjules

I love everyone's bags. 
We have such good taste.


----------



## Ness7386

PcanTannedBty said:


> This bag was calling me to carry her today... Miss Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior. I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354647



Beautiful color! I think this is going to be my next Dooney.  I don't own any bucket bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ness7386 said:


> My new Florentine came to work with me today!




Love!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Today caramel hobo and matching wallet are coming along for the ride.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Now that's some color Girlfriend! Gorgeous against your black outfit! [emoji4]




Lol... Yes it is! For some reason I felt kind of weird. She's a briiiiight bag. I guess I'm not use to that much color. [emoji57]. But I enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Today caramel hobo and matching wallet are coming along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 3355310
> 
> View attachment 3355311
> 
> View attachment 3355312
> 
> View attachment 3355313




She's a beauty! I really, really like your hair... So sassy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ness7386 said:


> Beautiful color! I think this is going to be my next Dooney.  I don't own any bucket bags.




Thanks girlfriend! Next to satchels, I think drawstrings are my favs.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> This bag was calling me to carry her today... Miss Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior. I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354646
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354647




Gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's a beauty! I really, really like your hair... So sassy.




Thank you!  I'm really enjoying it. So easy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday so that means it's time to run errands. Today caramel hobo and matching wallet are coming along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 3355310
> 
> View attachment 3355311
> 
> View attachment 3355312
> 
> View attachment 3355313



Bag twins!   Such a great bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Bag twins!   Such a great bag.




Yay for twins! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## southernbelle82

I've been out of the dooney circle for a good year. I will always come back to my first love of handbags. I had forgot how amazing their leather is! This is my zip zip in mint, or is it aqua? [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*southernbelle:*  looks like aqua.  Love that color.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> *southernbelle:*  looks like aqua.  Love that color.




Thanks LJ! This my first bag of this style, do you have one of these?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks LJ! This my first bag of this style, do you have one of these?




*southernbelle:*  Oh yes.  I have the zip zip in my collection.  It's on of my favorite Dooney handbags.   Over the years I have added lots of colors.  The aqua and the sky blue in pebbled leather were the first 2 I bought.   I love those colors.  Since then I've added a few in saffiano leather, and also some in croco and ostrich.   Dooney recently introduced a lizard embossed zip zip as a Macy's exclusive.  I may have to have one of those too.


----------



## carterazo

Alto Viola in saddle for today. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> I've been out of the dooney circle for a good year. I will always come back to my first love of handbags. I had forgot how amazing their leather is! This is my zip zip in mint, or is it aqua? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356553


I think that is such a serene color blue. Very nice!


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> *southernbelle:*  Oh yes.  I have the zip zip in my collection.  It's on of my favorite Dooney handbags.   Over the years I have added lots of colors.  The aqua and the sky blue in pebbled leather were the first 2 I bought.   I love those colors.  Since then I've added a few in saffiano leather, and also some in croco and ostrich.   Dooney recently introduced a lizard embossed zip zip as a Macy's exclusive.  I may have to have one of those too.




Ooooh you do have a lot! Tomorrow will be my first day to really carry her so I'm looking forward to it! It feels like coming home after carrying a nondooney for the past year. [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle82

YankeeDooney said:


> I think that is such a serene color blue. Very nice!




Thank you Yankee! I saw you had went to the tent sale this past year, it's something I've dreamt of doing for years. But sadly, I live in south MS so that will more than likely never happen. [emoji27]


----------



## MiaBorsa

southernbelle82 said:


> I've been out of the dooney circle for a good year. I will always come back to my first love of handbags. I had forgot how amazing their leather is! This is my zip zip in mint, or is it aqua? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356553



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Alto Viola in saddle for today. [emoji7]



Viola is gorgeous.   Are you still unable to post pics?


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Viola is gorgeous.   Are you still unable to post pics?


Thank you! 

It's been better for a while. But last week I wasn't able to post one day. I waited a couple days and then posted no problem.  Go figure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you Yankee! I saw you had went to the tent sale this past year, it's something I've dreamt of doing for years. But sadly, I live in south MS so that will more than likely never happen. [emoji27]



Think positive and never say never. The good thing is you can still call an outlet. Prices are typically better at the outlet versus the Dooney Tent Sale. More quantity and variety at the tent sale though.


----------



## wilma381

southernbelle82 said:


> I've been out of the dooney circle for a good year. I will always come back to my first love of handbags. I had forgot how amazing their leather is! This is my zip zip in mint, or is it aqua? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356553


That's my favorite style bag, I have three in saffiano leather and love them all. Your bag is gorgeous, love that color.


----------



## southernbelle82

Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109


Wow, that bag is the perfect complement to your outfit. Very nice!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109


Gorgeous bag! Love your outfit, perfect match!


----------



## southernbelle82

Thank y'all so much!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> I've been out of the dooney circle for a good year. I will always come back to my first love of handbags. I had forgot how amazing their leather is! This is my zip zip in mint, or is it aqua? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356553




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109




Looks great on you! Mint is one of my faves.


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you! Mint is one of my faves.




I kept trying to open some of your pics of your zip zips in different colors, but the attachment won't open. [emoji19]


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109


Great colors and lovely bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> Great colors and lovely bag.




Thank you!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Ness7386

My white patent leather zip zip came to work with me today.


----------



## Ness7386

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109



This bag looks great with what you're wearing. Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank y'all so much for warm compliments, I had forgotten how sweet the Dooney ladies are in the forum as compared to other forums. Here are a couple of pics of my ootd. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357108
> View attachment 3357109




Love it! She looks beautiful on you and with your outfit. Glad you decided to give us another try. We rock over here [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ness7386 said:


> My white patent leather zip zip came to work with me today.




Oh wow! Now this is a clean bag. She's gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle82

Ness7386 said:


> This bag looks great with what you're wearing. Love it!




Thank you! Love yours too!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! She looks beautiful on you and with your outfit. Glad you decided to give us another try. We rock over here [emoji16]




Thank you girl!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> My white patent leather zip zip came to work with me today.


Love it! I wish I had gotten one of these in white or ivory. So crisp and pretty!


----------



## carterazo

small Lock logo satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> small Lock logo satchel
> View attachment 3357673



Love!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!


Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> small Lock logo satchel
> View attachment 3357673


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Ness7386 said:


> My white patent leather zip zip came to work with me today.


A very pretty zip zip.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it! I wish I had gotten one of these in white or ivory. So crisp and pretty!



Thanks!   I think she's pretty too!


----------



## Ness7386

carterazo said:


> small Lock logo satchel
> View attachment 3357673



Just gorgeous. I love this!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.


Perfect with your dress


----------



## Ness7386

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.



Sweet! We're not quite twins, but we're bags sister's! I think I like your ocean blue better because my denim looks almost teal.
I actually think the names should be switched because the ocean is sometimes a blue green color vs a pair of blue jeans. LOL 
Just a thought.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> I kept trying to open some of your pics of your zip zips in different colors, but the attachment won't open. [emoji19]




I had to delete some pics not too long ago when I had trouble posting. Those might have been some of them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ness7386 said:


> My white patent leather zip zip came to work with me today.




Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> small Lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3357673




Very pretty. I think I like this better than the current LoLo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Twins!! I need to carry mine soon.


----------



## Ness7386

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!


Thx


----------



## carterazo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty. I think I like this better than the current LoLo.


Ha, ha! Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.


[emoji7] such a beautiful blue!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ness7386 said:


> Sweet! We're not quite twins, but we're bags sister's! I think I like your ocean blue better because my denim looks almost teal.
> I actually think the names should be switched because the ocean is sometimes a blue green color vs a pair of blue jeans. LOL
> Just a thought.


Pretty! Bag sister #2, mine is also denim! But it looks like. Ocean color when she in photos, especially in natural light! Weird!


----------



## Ness7386

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty! Bag sister #2, mine is also denim! But it looks like. Ocean color when she in photos, especially in natural light! Weird!


Yes, that is weird.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New summer bag, Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia, from Ilovedooney. This color is a little out of my comfort zone, but thought it would be a nice pop of color for Summer!


----------



## casmitty

Carried my Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Navy


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Ocean Blue Florentine satchel today.


Very nice TM! Lovin' the colors.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty. I think I like this better than the current LoLo.


I agree with NAC. Very pretty bag C.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Sweet! We're not quite twins, but we're bags sister's! I think I like your ocean blue better because my denim looks almost teal.
> I actually think the names should be switched because the ocean is sometimes a blue green color vs a pair of blue jeans. LOL
> Just a thought.


Ness, I love this one. Me have it too. Denim all the way baby!!! Great photo!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> New summer bag, Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia, from Ilovedooney. This color is a little out of my comfort zone, but thought it would be a nice pop of color for Summer!




I [emoji176] it!  Enjoy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> I [emoji176] it!  Enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> New summer bag, Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia, from Ilovedooney. This color is a little out of my comfort zone, but thought it would be a nice pop of color for Summer!




Very pretty! I think it looks great on you, I love the little pop of color. How do you like this bag? I've looked at it a few times but never pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3358418
> 
> Carried my Dillen Double Pocket Satchel in Navy




 Love! I have this in cranberry and just love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Sutton Sydney


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Sutton Sydney
> View attachment 3358631
> 
> View attachment 3358632


Very pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Sutton Sydney
> View attachment 3358631
> 
> View attachment 3358632


Very pretty NAC! If you like carrying this one, I'm sure you'll like the Banana leaf, it's a similar shape and I think size , except my handles don't fold down, but that doesn't bother me, they are the same handles that a lot of Olivia satchels have, which I have 2 of. The zipper slides nicely and it's a nice wide opening . And it's so cute IRL! I like it a lot!


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Ness, I love this one. Me have it too. Denim all the way baby!!! Great photo!



Thanks!  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Sutton Sydney
> View attachment 3358631
> 
> View attachment 3358632



Twins!    Looks great, NAC.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! I have this in cranberry and just love it.




Thank you NAC.  I saw the Cranberry and it is gorgeous!!!   I'm just afraid to get it in a big sized bag so thinking of getting it in the smaller hobo.  Love the pop of color.  I'm also noticing that the Dillen line seems to have more substantial bells and whistles than the pebble grain line.  I'm referring to the strap stitching and the interior fabric.  [emoji2]


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> New summer bag, Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia, from Ilovedooney. This color is a little out of my comfort zone, but thought it would be a nice pop of color for Summer!




I've been thinking about this bag nonstop.   I copied you and ordered.  I got the one with black accent color.  I hope I like it as much as the fuschia.  I [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] green.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> I've been thinking about this bag nonstop.   I copied you and ordered.  I got the one with black accent color.  I hope I like it as much as the fuschia.  I [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] green.


Congrats! Bag sisters!,  the black looks really pretty! I was debating that color as well! So hard to choose! The black background will definitley go with a lot! I'm more limited with my Fuchsia color, but I don't have anything in Fuchsia and I have a lot of neutral colored bags, so I thought what the heck! I can't wait for you to get yours! Please post pics when you get her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> Thank you NAC.  I saw the Cranberry and it is gorgeous!!!   I'm just afraid to get it in a big sized bag so thinking of getting it in the smaller hobo.  Love the pop of color.  I'm also noticing that the Dillen line seems to have more substantial bells and whistles than the pebble grain line.  I'm referring to the strap stitching and the interior fabric.  [emoji2]



*Cas:*  the Dillen line is a much thicker, and therefore heavier, leather than the generic pebbled leather.  Also the Dillen line was distinguished by certain trim details... they differed on Dillen I and Dillen II.  It is a beautiful line of handbags from Dooney.  In my opinion,  much better than the pebbled leather handbags of today.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cas:*  the Dillen line is a much thicker, and therefore heavier, leather than the generic pebbled leather.  Also the Dillen line was distinguished by certain trim details... they differed on Dillen I and Dillen II.  It is a beautiful line of handbags from Dooney.  In my opinion,  much better than the pebbled leather handbags of today.


I agree..... I love the Dillen leather, all the details and the interior. I haven't found the right Dillen bag for me, but I am always on the lookout. The dillen is so classy and timeless.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!    Looks great, NAC.




Yay for twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty NAC! If you like carrying this one, I'm sure you'll like the Banana leaf, it's a similar shape and I think size , except my handles don't fold down, but that doesn't bother me, they are the same handles that a lot of Olivia satchels have, which I have 2 of. The zipper slides nicely and it's a nice wide opening . And it's so cute IRL! I like it a lot!




Thanks TMP! That is very helpful. I will have to keep my eyes open in case I come across one.


----------



## casmitty

Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!
> View attachment 3359784


She looks great! Love that color!


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cas:*  the Dillen line is a much thicker, and therefore heavier, leather than the generic pebbled leather.  Also the Dillen line was distinguished by certain trim details... they differed on Dillen I and Dillen II.  It is a beautiful line of handbags from Dooney.  In my opinion,  much better than the pebbled leather handbags of today.


Thank you lavenderjunkie for the information. The Dillen does seem to be the more well made out of the pebble grain although the pebble grain is nice.


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> She looks great! Love that color!


Thank you Thatsmypurse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!
> View attachment 3359784




Love love!! Bag twins.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love!! Bag twins.


Yes, PTB.  I saw your video on the Brenna.  So many people of TPF have said nothing but great things about the Brenna.  The Brenna, Dawson, City Flynn and Barlow bags all have the same setup and shape just different trinkets and adornments.


----------



## southernbelle82

casmitty said:


> Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!
> View attachment 3359784




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!
> View attachment 3359784




Love! And twins! I almost loaded mine up for today. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> Beautiful Brenna Satchel in Elephant is riding shotgun with me on my EBay sales run to Staples then to the post office.  Just look at her LOOKING GOOD!!!
> View attachment 3359784


Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled zip zip is joining me on the Friday morning commute. I am so ready for the weekend.


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled zip zip is joining me on the Friday morning commute. I am so ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 3360505
> 
> View attachment 3360507




Love your black zip zip!


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled zip zip is joining me on the Friday morning commute. I am so ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 3360505
> 
> View attachment 3360507


Awesome,  and I love the wallet!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled zip zip is joining me on the Friday morning commute. I am so ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 3360505
> 
> View attachment 3360507


Pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Black pebbled zip zip is joining me on the Friday morning commute. I am so ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 3360505
> 
> View attachment 3360507


Nice! Happy Friday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.


Pretty ! I like your dress too!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.




Just perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  nice combo.  What size Russell do you have?  I have the medium, and while it's fine as a handbag,  I find it too small for file folders, etc.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Love your black zip zip!







BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome,  and I love the wallet!







Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! Happy Friday!




Thanks everyone! I really liked the contrast of the wallet with the bag. I will have to remember that combo for in the future.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
> After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .




Boo for having to work on a Saturday! But you're doing it in Dooney style. I love the Flo Russell, and twins on the zip zip.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.




Love! She is perfect with your outfit!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
> After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .


The Russell is a nice looking bag. Are the handles comfy when on shoulder?


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.
> View attachment 3361518
> 
> View attachment 3361519
> 
> View attachment 3361520


Such a nice set NAC. I think I need a Willa at some point.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.




Love this... I have her in TMoro. She looks great on you


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> New summer bag, Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia, from Ilovedooney. This color is a little out of my comfort zone, but thought it would be a nice pop of color for Summer!




Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361651


Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a nice set NAC. I think I need a Willa at some point.




Thanks YD! You really should try a Willa, such an easy back to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361651




Congrats! I like this better than the fuchsia. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!

I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> View attachment 3361774


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
> After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .


Very nice bags, so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.
> View attachment 3361518
> 
> View attachment 3361519
> 
> View attachment 3361520


Great bag and color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361651


Looks awesome! You got it from Ilovedooney? I may get the black too! Lol!
 I really love the black!


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.


Love the vintage bag


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.
> View attachment 3361518
> 
> View attachment 3361519
> 
> View attachment 3361520


So pretty!! I have been afraid of the willa, but might have to try her out.


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361651


Oh, she's pretty in black!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.
> View attachment 3361518
> 
> View attachment 3361519
> 
> View attachment 3361520


Love your bags and love your haircut! Haven't seen it like this ...it looks great on you!


----------



## BadWolf10

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> View attachment 3361774


I have been carrying my claremont drawstring in tan.... I agree the leather and color match everything!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh, she's pretty in black!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats! I like this better than the fuchsia. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Suzwhat said:


> Here's the black!  I'm so excited. Loading it up to carry today.  It looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361651



I Just ordered it in black too! I think it will go with more and I have a lot of summer clothes in bright colors and I'm more limited than I thought with the Fuchsia color! I'll send her back or see if my sister likes it and I'll give it to her for her Bday, which is in June!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> View attachment 3361774


So pretty , I love claremont bags! That color is so nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
> After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .


Great bags !I have the bitsy in oyster, which looks like your bag in that pic , eventhough yours  is pink, must be the lighting.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Ugh....working day on Saturday . Anyway,  flo Russel is serving as my laptop tote today and is complimented by the lovely pink zip zip.
> After work I do get to see my grandbaby,  so there is a happy ending .


Great bags !I have the bitsy in oyster, which looks like your bag in that pic , eventhough your is pink, must be the lighting.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> View attachment 3361774




Love this especially in this color. Enjoy her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> View attachment 3361774




Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your bags and love your haircut! Haven't seen it like this ...it looks great on you!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; I got it cut about a month ago, and had it trimmed again the other day. I am loving the short hair. So easy and fun.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for the Claremont love ladies.


----------



## applecidered

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.


Love the vintage bags - reminds me of my mother's DB collection growing up.


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Looks awesome! You got it from Ilovedooney? I may get the black too! Lol!
> I really love the black!




Thank you soooooo much for posting your fuschia one.  I may buy that one!  I really had trouble deciding  between the two.  I really love this bag.  Yes, from ILD.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  nice combo.  What size Russell do you have?  I have the medium, and while it's fine as a handbag,  I find it too small for file folders, etc.


Thank you, I don't think I have ever carried this one as a handbag, just a tote. The size seems to work for me. Honestly I have carried this probably a total of 5-6 times in the last three years. Not bc I don't like it, but bc of babying my flos. So, time for her to get some use!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Saturday, so that means it's time to run errands. Luckily today's errands include a trip to my local yarn store or as I call it, my happy place. [emoji1][emoji1] today pebbled Willa in Mint is joining me for the ride. I do believe this is her first outing as well.
> View attachment 3361518
> 
> View attachment 3361519
> 
> View attachment 3361520


NAC, wow, great bag and accessories! Love that color--you look great!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage satchels yesterday.


Oh that is a favorite, beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Boo for having to work on a Saturday! But you're doing it in Dooney style. I love the Flo Russell, and twins on the zip zip.


Thanks NAC!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> The Russell is a nice looking bag. Are the handles comfy when on shoulder?


Thanks YD, should be an easy question to answer but not sure.....I have only carried her as a tote. Yesterday it was so crammed full it was really heavy--so it was digging, but only bc of the weight.  I haven't carried her as a handbag. LJ, uses hers as a handbag, maybe she can answer.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations on all of the beautiful bags ladies and apologies for not commenting individually, life has interfered with visiting the forum!
> 
> I've been wearing my Claremont hobo I picked up at the outlet a couple of months ago.  Love her!  So versatile and wearable.
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> View attachment 3361774





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bags, so pretty.



Thank you!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Great bags !I have the bitsy in oyster, which looks like your bag in that pic , eventhough yours  is pink, must be the lighting.



Thank you, yes I think the lighting was off, the pink is not that washed .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you soooooo much for posting your fuschia one.  I may buy that one!  I really had trouble deciding  between the two.  I really love this bag.  Yes, from ILD.


My hubs says keep both, but it's such a distinctive pattern, I don't know if I want 2.  The Fuchsia is really pretty, it's just out of my comfort zone! Lol! I will decide what I'm going to do once I get the black one!  enjoy your new bag! It's a nice style to carry! I Love satchels .


----------



## Twoboyz

I had fun reading back in this tread looking at all if the eye candy. It's fun to see the banana leaves bags making a comeback. They are so fun for summer. Dooney does prints in coated cotton so well. The detail is amazing.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I had fun reading back in this tread looking at all if the eye candy. It's fun to see the banana leaves bags making a comeback. They are so fun for summer. Dooney does prints in coated cotton so well. The detail is amazing.


Yeah, the banana leaves bag is in a new, slightly different satchel silhouette than before....Dooney is probably using up the left over banana print! lol! The detail is really amazing in person!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thanks YD, should be an easy question to answer but not sure.....I have only carried her as a tote. Yesterday it was so crammed full it was really heavy--so it was digging, but only bc of the weight.  I haven't carried her as a handbag. LJ, uses hers as a handbag, maybe she can answer.


 

*YD:*  I never carry any bag on my shoulder....  sorry I can't answer your question.
Every bag I own is carried in my hands... never on my arm and never over the shoulder and only rarely cross body.  It's not the handbags that are a problem,  it's me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubs says keep both, but it's such a distinctive pattern, I don't know if I want 2.  The Fuchsia is really pretty, it's just out of my comfort zone! Lol! I will decide what I'm going to do once I get the black one!  enjoy your new bag! It's a nice style to carry! I Love satchels .




*TMP:*  I'm all for multiples of the same handbag (or even watch) in the same style in different colors.  But in the case of a handbag with a distinctive pattern,  I think you would enjoy having 1,  not more.  That is unless you have a tiny handbag collection and think you will get a lot of use out of more than 1 color.    Distinctive handbag patterns are a great addition to a handbag wardrobe and can be classics over time (like animal prints) if paired with the right outfits.  But worn with everything and treated as a neutral,  they tend to look dated over time,  so 1 is enough.  Anyway, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  I'm all for multiples of the same handbag (or even watch) in the same style in different colors.  But in the case of a handbag with a distinctive pattern,  I think you would enjoy having 1,  not more.  That is unless you have a tiny handbag collection and think you will get a lot of use out of more than 1 color.    Distinctive handbag patterns are a great addition to a handbag wardrobe and can be classics over time (like animal prints) if paired with the right outfits.  But worn with everything and treated as a neutral,  they tend to look dated over time,  so 1 is enough.  Anyway, that's just my opinion.


Thanks for your opinion LJ!  I agree, one in this pattern is enough. I'm either going to gift the Fuchsia one or send it back. I think the black is going to work better for my me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Mint Willa. Such a happy color. I love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Mint Willa. Such a happy color. I love it.
> View attachment 3362445




That's so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah, the banana leaves bag is in a new, slightly different satchel silhouette than before....Dooney is probably using up the left over banana print! lol! The detail is really amazing in person!




Oh I didn't even realize it was a different silhouette. That so cool they brought it back in another style. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Mint Willa. Such a happy color. I love it.
> View attachment 3362445


So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and then shopping.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and then shopping.


Oooo, haven't seen that one in a while. Very nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's so pretty!




Thanks TB! I'm a sucker for the mint bags. I think I have three of them now, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!



Thanks TM!' 



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and then shopping.




Another perfect bag/outfit combo'.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and then shopping.


Beautiful! And again, love your dress!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Mint Willa. Such a happy color. I love it.
> View attachment 3362445


Love it! I love the mint as well! I've been using my Mint nylon drawstring for a few days and love her!


----------



## MrsKC

For a bag I didn't think I would wear much, she is turning into a favorite.  
Happy Monday Ladies !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So pretty!and  I love your cute little photo bomber on your bed!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> For a bag I didn't think I would wear much, she is turning into a favorite.
> Happy Monday Ladies !


 
She looks great on you!  LOVE the baby pink.  Such a fresh color.


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty!and  I love your cute little photo bomber on your bed!



Thank you,  yes, Pepper was in the shot, he is so cute!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She looks great on you!  LOVE the baby pink.  Such a fresh color.



Thanks...I think you have two of the baby pinks, the zip zip and lolo. Great color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> For a bag I didn't think I would wear much, she is turning into a favorite.
> Happy Monday Ladies !


Pretty pink bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my florentine pocket clutches today. Such a great bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Thanks...I think you have two of the baby pinks, the zip zip and lolo. Great color!




Good memory!  I sure do!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine pocket clutches today. Such a great bag.




Love!  The red just pops against your outfit!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine pocket clutches today. Such a great bag.


What a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine pocket clutches today. Such a great bag.


So pretty! Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Brenna on the morning commute


----------



## BadWolf10

Love


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain Kendall in caramel and wallet in jeans along on the ride while I run errands.


----------



## southernbelle82

heres my OOTD!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on the morning commute
> View attachment 3364104
> 
> View attachment 3364105


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Kendall in caramel and wallet in jeans along on the ride while I run errands.


I have the small one. Really a soft bag. Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3364515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my OOTD!


Such a pretty color and bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty color and bag.




Thank you!!


----------



## designer1

I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## BadWolf10

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;


Love! ! The Pebble leather is my fav too..... Beautiful bag!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna on the morning commute
> View attachment 3364104
> 
> View attachment 3364105




Hey Twin!!!  Love the Elephant color.


----------



## casmitty

Pebble Grain Logo Lock Shoulder Bag in Blue.    I thought that this bag would be too big and heavy but it was nice on my shoulder.


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3364515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my OOTD!



Looks great!  Love the color of your bag!


----------



## MrsKC

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;



I love the color, she will be a good bag for you .


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Pebble Grain Logo Lock Shoulder Bag in Blue.    I thought that this bag would be too big and heavy but it was nice on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364797



Great color of blue, very pretty.


----------



## southernbelle82

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;




I think it's a great color!!!


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Great color of blue, very pretty.


Thank you, MrsKC.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Kendall in caramel and wallet in jeans along on the ride while I run errands.



Very nice combo! I love it. Have a good ride. 



southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3364515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my OOTD!



I love it! Such a pretty color. 



designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;



I hope you enjoy your new bag.  The caramel color is one of my favorites.  It's such a rich tone of tan.  So pretty!



casmitty said:


> Pebble Grain Logo Lock Shoulder Bag in Blue.    I thought that this bag would be too big and heavy but it was nice on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364797



It's a great bag.  I'm glad you're liking it.  Pretty color and I like the contrasting leather on the handle. Enjoy. 



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and then shopping.



I love color and the whip stitching. You look really nice. Love the outfit.  Hope you had fun. 



MrsKC said:


> For a bag I didn't think I would wear much, she is turning into a favorite.
> Happy Monday Ladies !



I love this color! You look very cute KC.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my florentine pocket clutches today. Such a great bag.



Oooohhh I love that red and black combination.  You look so classy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beautiful bags ladies!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Kendall in caramel and wallet in jeans along on the ride while I run errands.




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3364515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my OOTD!




Love! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Hey Twin!!!  Love the Elephant color.




Yay for twins!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Pebble Grain Logo Lock Shoulder Bag in Blue.    I thought that this bag would be too big and heavy but it was nice on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364797




Very pretty!


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! She looks great on you!




Thanks NAC!!!!


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice combo! I love it. Have a good ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! Such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new bag.  The caramel color is one of my favorites.  It's such a rich tone of tan.  So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great bag.  I'm glad you're liking it.  Pretty color and I like the contrasting leather on the handle. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love color and the whip stitching. You look really nice. Love the outfit.  Hope you had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color! You look very cute KC.


Thank you TB.


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bone Flo on the morning commute


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923


So pretty!! Loving all the Flo's


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923




Gorgeous! I love this color in flo. Why don't I have one of these yet? Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag. 

Black City Barlow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


It's gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923


Still love this one and it is still on my wish list. I hope Dooney brings this color back in the future.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


Love it! So classy.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923


SO pretty!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


Such a beauty!  ( I have this in the small version and love her too!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923




Love love... I almost pulled mine out this morning but went with Miss Mushroom Buckley instead.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993




Lovely!!! Such classic Dooney colors.


----------



## Neener1991

twoboyz said:


> despite the threat of rain today, i've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black city barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923


Beautiful florentine bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


Very lovely bag.


----------



## designer1

MrsKC said:


> I love the color, she will be a good bag for you .


See, I'm not crazy about the caramel colour, I figured it was more of a tan than orange when I ordered it online. I likely won't carry it much, I keep grabbing my LV bags instead. *sigh*


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It's gorgeous!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







BadWolf10 said:


> Love it! So classy.







Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Such a beauty!  ( I have this in the small version and love her too!)







PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely!!! Such classic Dooney colors.







Neener1991 said:


> gorgeous !!!!!!!







Trudysmom said:


> Very lovely bag.




Thanks everybody!! [emoji4]


----------



## fabatanyage

Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993


Beautiful Bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love... I almost pulled mine out this morning but went with Miss Mushroom Buckley instead.




You can't go wrong with Buckley!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful florentine bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Still love this one and it is still on my wish list. I hope Dooney brings this color back in the future.




Me too. I thought I'd be scared to carry a bag this light in color, but the bone really is a very rich color.


----------



## Twoboyz

fabatanyage said:


> Beautiful Bag




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo on the morning commute
> View attachment 3365921
> 
> View attachment 3365922
> 
> View attachment 3365923


I love the Flo in bone!


Twoboyz said:


> Despite the threat of rain today, I've got one of my new favorites. I love this bag.
> 
> Black City Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3365993



Gorgeous TB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Pebble Grain Logo Lock Shoulder Bag in Blue.    I thought that this bag would be too big and heavy but it was nice on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364797


Pretty bag and color!


designer1 said:


> View attachment 3364732
> 
> 
> I bought this a month ago and wasn't in love with the color. Tried selling it for dirt cheap on eBay with no luck, so today I ripped the tags off and started using it! I love the pebbled leather ! First day out with Kendall [emoji106]&#127997;



Pretty! I love Dooney's pebbled leather. That color is a great neutral that goes woth a lot! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love the Flo in bone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous TB!




Thanks T!


----------



## Suzwhat

Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
.


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445


Love the white!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445





southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3367849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]



Very pretty bags!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445


She is a beauty.  I like the white leather logo.  Classy and practical with its nice size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445


So pretty! I love white bags in the Summer! 


southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3367849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]


Love the color and style! I had a pretty chill day yesterday too around the house!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Yellow zip zip


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Spearmint Zip Zip with Mint wallet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow zip zip




Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3367849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]




Love!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445




So pretty and fresh and fun for the summer!


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Spearmint Zip Zip with Mint wallet.
> View attachment 3368276




Loving some spearmint NAC!!! How does it compare to my mint/ Aqua?


----------



## southernbelle82

Same Dooney I've been carrying, but here's my OOTD.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3367849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]




Soooo pretty! I love Mint in anything. And I'm being nosey and see Bewitched on the TV in the background. That  used to be one of my favorite shows. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving some spearmint NAC!!! How does it compare to my mint/ Aqua?




It's more green and darker than mint. I gave both colors on bags and mint is definitely  lighter.


----------



## southernbelle82

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo pretty! I love Mint in anything. And I'm being nosey and see Bewitched on the TV in the background. That  used to be one of my favorite shows. [emoji7]




Ahahahahahah!!!!! You're not being nosy! It's one of my favorite shows, that and I Love Lucy!!!! They just don't make shows like those anymore. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's more green and darker than mint. I gave both colors on bags and mint is definitely  lighter.




Good to know, thanks for the answer!


----------



## ifeelpretty

I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> Ahahahahahah!!!!! You're not being nosy! It's one of my favorite shows, that and I Love Lucy!!!! They just don't make shows like those anymore. [emoji4]




Lol... I totally agree!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!




GORGEOUS!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] And she looks great on you. Is this the Bone? I love it. I just ordered the Large Zip Barlow and one of these in Oyster.


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow zip zip





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Spearmint Zip Zip with Mint wallet.
> View attachment 3368276





southernbelle82 said:


> Same Dooney I've been carrying, but here's my OOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368376



Beautiful bags and colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

Beautiful bag!


----------



## ifeelpretty

PcanTannedBty said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] And she looks great on you. Is this the Bone? I love it. I just ordered the Large Zip Barlow and one of these in Oyster.




Thank you, thank you. This is the bone color. Truth be told, I thought they had sent me an oyster by mistake. The bone color in certain lights looks tan.  I can't believe how durable she seems so far. I did a fingernail/scratch test several times and in several spots and nothing! I ordered her to be a work horse and that's exactly how I'm going to treat her. The only thing I'm worried about is color transfer. I guess time will tell! 
Enjoy those bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

southernbelle82 said:


> Same Dooney I've been carrying, but here's my OOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368376


Nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!


So pretty! Love that color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.


So nice, I love the raspberry! I need to get one of my Flos out this week! Maybe Miss Moss!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!


So pretty in the bone color! Is the the large Barlow or standard size?


----------



## carterazo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow zip zip


Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Thatsmypurse said:


> So nice, I love the raspberry! I need to get one of my Flos out this week! Maybe Miss Moss!


Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!


Lovely! I so want to see this bag irl.  [emoji4]


----------



## ifeelpretty

YankeeDooney said:


> So pretty in the bone color! Is the the large Barlow or standard size?




Thanks! It's the large Barlow and she can fit quite a bit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## casmitty

The Charleston Shopper in Melon accompanied me on this beautiful sunny day while running errands.  It felt like I was carrying the sunshine with me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> The Charleston Shopper in Melon accompanied me on this beautiful sunny day while running errands.  It felt like I was carrying the sunshine with me.
> View attachment 3368833


Sunshine indeed Cas.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.


Nice pop of color against that dress TM.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Sunshine indeed Cas.


Thank you YD.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.


"She wore a Raspberry Satchel, the kind you find at the Dooney Bourke store"! Yes, TrudysMom!!!


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty bag and color!
> 
> 
> Pretty! I love Dooney's pebbled leather. That color is a great neutral that goes woth a lot! Enjoy!


Thank you, Thatsmypurse.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Susanna tote in white gets to ride shotgun today.  It is a nice size:
> 11L at bottom 15L at top x 4.5D x 9.5H.  10" strap drop.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367445







southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 3367849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere today, but this is what has been beside me all day! [emoji7]







DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow zip zip







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Spearmint Zip Zip with Mint wallet.
> View attachment 3368276







southernbelle82 said:


> Same Dooney I've been carrying, but here's my OOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368376







ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!







Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.







casmitty said:


> The Charleston Shopper in Melon accompanied me on this beautiful sunny day while running errands.  It felt like I was carrying the sunshine with me.
> View attachment 3368833




Beautiful bags everyone! So many happy colors are out and about. [emoji253]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3368532
> View attachment 3368533
> 
> I posted about this bag on the Barlow but I couldn't resist! Love her more each day!!!!




Very pretty! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.




Love Raspberry!  She's a perfect pop of color with your outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> The Charleston Shopper in Melon accompanied me on this beautiful sunny day while running errands.  It felt like I was carrying the sunshine with me.
> View attachment 3368833


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went shopping today and wore red, white and blue. I had my purse charms in the same colors.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping today and wore red, white and blue. I had my purse charms in the same colors.


VERY festive TM  Love that blue! and perfect for today.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel.


Love that color!


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> The Charleston Shopper in Melon accompanied me on this beautiful sunny day while running errands.  It felt like I was carrying the sunshine with me.
> View attachment 3368833


So pretty,  definitely a sunshine color


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping today and wore red, white and blue. I had my purse charms in the same colors.


Omg that blue is yummy, love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with Violet Flo


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Violet Flo
> View attachment 3369777
> 
> View attachment 3369778



She is a stunner!  Great way to start the day!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

nutsaboutcoach said:


> starting the work week with violet flo
> View attachment 3369777
> 
> View attachment 3369778


pretty!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love everyone's Flo satchels..... especially the violet.  That color gets me every time.  I need to wear mine this week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm kind of behind on posts, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"


----------



## Thatsmypurse

miaborsa said:


> i'm kind of behind on posts, so i'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"


+1!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Violet Flo
> View attachment 3369777
> 
> View attachment 3369778


Great color!


----------



## MrsKC

Davis Tassel Tote,  black pebbled leather.  Fits file folders .


----------



## casmitty

Lambskin Tobi in Camel riding with me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Davis Tassel Tote,  black pebbled leather.  Fits file folders .



Such a classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Lambskin Tobi in Camel riding with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372247



Love that soft leather!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a classic!



Thanks MB , classics are all I have . I have only purchased 3 handbags all year !


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Lambskin Tobi in Camel riding with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372247



I love those bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Davis Tassel Tote,  black pebbled leather.  Fits file folders .





MiaBorsa said:


> Such a classic!



Very nice bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

This went on a drive to the shoreline yesterday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Lambskin Tobi in Camel riding with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372247


Another yummy looking leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> This went on a drive to the shoreline yesterday.


Love[emoji176]


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> This went on a drive to the shoreline yesterday.



Nice.   I love the size of that tote.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Love[emoji176]


 Thanks BW. Me too!



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice.   I love the size of that tote.


 Thanks MB! It is such an easy size to carry although the trim color is delicate. Must be careful with it.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> This went on a drive to the shoreline yesterday.


So pretty!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a classic!


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Another yummy looking leather.


Thank you, YD.  The leather is super soft too.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that soft leather!


Thank you,  MB.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> I love those bags!


Thank you,  MrsKC.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!


----------



## MrsKC

Alto Junkie said:


> Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!



Gorgeous!  I almost got that one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!


Ooooo, that one is so nice AJ!


----------



## MrsKC

KC's classics continue . Casual day today! ! Happy Saturday girls!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!



Beautiful.   Florentine leather is just stunning in black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> KC's classics continue . Casual day today! ! Happy Saturday girls!!



Lookin' great, KC!   Lolo is always a great choice.


----------



## Alto Junkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful.   Florentine leather is just stunning in black.


Thanks everyone! Black florentine can take a beating and still look great, which is why I take her on business trips. Earlier today, someone accidentally spilled coffee during my meeting, splashing my bag. Just wiped her clean with a damp cloth and it's fine. While I love my natural florentine satchel, a spill would destroy her, so she stays home when I'm on my the road!


----------



## southernbelle82

This little girl is riding shot gun with me today. Can't seem to put her down!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

Alto Junkie said:


> Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!





MrsKC said:


> KC's classics continue . Casual day today! ! Happy Saturday girls!!





southernbelle82 said:


> This little girl is riding shot gun with me today. Can't seem to put her down!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373328



Lovely bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Seems like a good day for chestnut florentine Chelsea; she hasn't been out in a while.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Seems like a good day for chestnut florentine Chelsea; she hasn't been out in a while.


That one is beautiful too! I have seen some beauties on here in chestnut but I have yet to find one to my liking......someday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> This little girl is riding shot gun with me today. Can't seem to put her down!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373328


Ooooo, look how nice that hot pink plays against it? Pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> KC's classics continue . Casual day today! ! Happy Saturday girls!!


Can't go wrong with that one KC. Lookin' good.


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> This little girl is riding shot gun with me today. Can't seem to put her down!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373328



Great summer color!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Seems like a good day for chestnut florentine Chelsea; she hasn't been out in a while.



Love the florentine chestnut.  It's like an heirloom piece.


----------



## southernbelle82

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, look how nice that hot pink plays against it? Pretty!




Thanks YD!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

MrsKC said:


> Great summer color!




Thank you KC!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful bags everyone. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion:

Pebbled Hobo in Jeans and Melon pebbled wallet.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion:
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans and Melon pebbled wallet.
> View attachment 3374041


So pretty! I love the pebbled leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion:
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans and Melon pebbled wallet.
> View attachment 3374041



Great combo!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion:
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans and Melon pebbled wallet.
> View attachment 3374041


Very pretty wallet and bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty! I love the pebbled leather.







MiaBorsa said:


> Great combo!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty wallet and bag.




Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion:
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Jeans and Melon pebbled wallet.
> View attachment 3374041




Love it NAC! I'm doing something similar today. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225


Pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225


That hobo is so pretty TB. Love that blue.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225



So pretty! I love my snake hobo as well .


----------



## Foreveryoung1

HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.


----------



## southernbelle82

Foreveryoung1 said:


> HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374569
> View attachment 3374570
> View attachment 3374571




Welcome to the Dooney thread! Love your bags!


----------



## Foreveryoung1

Thanks[emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225



I still love that one, TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty!







YankeeDooney said:


> That hobo is so pretty TB. Love that blue.







MrsKC said:


> So pretty! I love my snake hobo as well .







MiaBorsa said:


> I still love that one, TB!




Thanks everyone! I'm still carrying her today.  Hope you all are having a Happy Monday [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Foreveryoung1 said:


> HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374569
> View attachment 3374570
> View attachment 3374571




Welcome to the Dooney forum! Thanks for sharing your bags. They are beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Foreveryoung1 said:


> HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374569
> View attachment 3374570
> View attachment 3374571


I  own Louis Vuitton bags as well as Dooney and Bourke. Dooney and Bourke bags are beautiful also. Your bags are all so pretty!


----------



## casmitty

Pebble Grain Federica in Black.  Love how she can be worn as a cross body and lay flat against you without being bulky.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225


I have this in black. Got it from the Q way back when it was a TSV. I haven't used mine lately, either though she is in the front on her shelf.  I love how these bags kind of shimmer almost like patent leather.


----------



## gm2amm

Foreveryoung1 said:


> HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374569
> View attachment 3374570
> View attachment 3374571


Hi!  Your Dooney's are gorgeous!  I have several LV bags, too but I do love my Dooney's and all the gals here on this forum are so awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3375168
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain Federica in Black.  Love how she can be worn as a cross body and lay flat against you without being bulky.




Really great Crossbody. I like them flat too. Enjoy! 



gm2amm said:


> I have this in black. Got it from the Q way back when it was a TSV. I haven't used mine lately, either though she is in the front on her shelf.  I love how these bags kind of shimmer almost like patent leather.




I don't know why I don't carry this one more. I love how it shines too. The black was beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3375168
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain Federica in Black.  Love how she can be worn as a cross body and lay flat against you without being bulky.


Very nice bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Still loving some mint zip zip!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My Tory Burch Millers aren't too shabby either! [emoji6]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Foreveryoung1 said:


> HI, I am new to the Dooney chat room, usually Louis Vuitton is my preference, however, I do own a few D&B handbags because I think they are beautiful. I have enjoyed watching some of the UTube videos. I will try to upload some of my Dooneys to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374569
> View attachment 3374570
> View attachment 3374571


Wow, these all look beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> Still loving some mint zip zip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375582
> 
> 
> My Tory Burch Millers aren't too shabby either! [emoji6]


Very pretty color!


----------



## Foreveryoung1

Thanks guys, I love the florentine and Dillen leather, also pebble grain, they are my favorite. I want to add another Logo lock in a different color.


----------



## northwest22

Hello. I'm new to this forum and a new Dooney and Bourke lover. But I've made up for lost time by buying several "previously loved" Dooneys on Ebay. I am having trouble attaching a photo of the purse I am  currently carrying . It's a blue croco embossed zip zip satchel. I have never owned a non-neutral colored bag before, and certainly never an embossed one, but I love this bag. It has a back pocket (which is a must for me) and the extra strap hooks. Seems like most zip zips don't have back pockets and require you to hook the strap to the handles, so the croco embossed was the only option for me when it came to zip zip. 

I'm excited to have joined this forum. And I am keeping my Dooney thirst quenched by watching tons of great youtube videos. I have a logo lock on the way (figured I could do without the back pocket since the entry is open.). I'm a little worried about the lock on that one because so many of the ones listed on ebay have broken locks, but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I pulled this oldie but goodie out and I have to say I love it. It's so soft and slouch.
> 
> View attachment 3374225




What a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Seems like a good day for chestnut florentine Chelsea; she hasn't been out in a while.




Wow! She is gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love it NAC! I'm doing something similar today. [emoji4]




I just got back on here and saw yours! She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> This went on a drive to the shoreline yesterday.




She's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Alto Junkie said:


> Black florentine tulip bag--perfect for a business trip!




She certainly is! What a classy classic beauty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> KC's classics continue . Casual day today! ! Happy Saturday girls!!




Love it! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> This little girl is riding shot gun with me today. Can't seem to put her down!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373328




I can see why! Such a fun color for summertime.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I went shopping today and wore red, white and blue. I had my purse charms in the same colors.




Perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Davis Tassel Tote,  black pebbled leather.  Fits file folders .




Another great choice! She looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> Lambskin Tobi in Camel riding with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372247




Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> She is a stunner!  Great way to start the day!



I agree! Violet is such a cheerful color!



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> pretty!!



Thanks! Violet is such a fun color!



lavenderjunkie said:


> I love everyone's Flo satchels..... especially the violet.  That color gets me every time.  I need to wear mine this week.




You really should! I forget how much I love this bag until I pull it out again. I fall in love with her all over again.


----------



## southernbelle82

northwest22 said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum and a new Dooney and Bourke lover. But I've made up for lost time by buying several "previously loved" Dooneys on Ebay. I am having trouble attaching a photo of the purse I am  currently carrying . It's a blue croco embossed zip zip satchel. I have never owned a non-neutral colored bag before, and certainly never an embossed one, but I love this bag. It has a back pocket (which is a must for me) and the extra strap hooks. Seems like most zip zips don't have back pockets and require you to hook the strap to the handles, so the croco embossed was the only option for me when it came to zip zip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to have joined this forum. And I am keeping my Dooney thirst quenched by watching tons of great youtube videos. I have a logo lock on the way (figured I could do without the back pocket since the entry is open.). I'm a little worried about the lock on that one because so many of the ones listed on ebay have broken locks, but I'm crossing my fingers.




Welcome to the club and welcome to the wonderful world of Dooney!!! We're glad to have you here, I'm not sure why you're having trouble attaching photos though. I'm not much help there as I'm not tech savvy. In currently carrying my pebble leather mint zip zip and am LOVING her!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## northwest22

I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*northwest:*  congratulations on your new Dooneys.  And welcome to the forum.  Just be warned,  the more you hang out here and see all the beautiful bags posted,  the larger your collection will grow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.


It's beautiful! Love that one. Did you get it on eBay? I recently saw one there that sold for a great price.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.




She's a beauty.  Dooney croco is one of my favorite leather treatments.


----------



## Trudysmom

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.


That is a very pretty bag and the color is so nice.


----------



## northwest22

YankeeDooney said:


> It's beautiful! Love that one. Did you get it on eBay? I recently saw one there that sold for a great price.



I did. There were two, one was new with all the accessories. I was bidding on that one, but I kept getting outbid (I figure the buyer had set a high max). It ended up on a great price for that buyer, because I decided just to bid on the used one. I kind of regret that choice because I only ended up paying about $10 less than the full new set sold for. But, I comfort myself by thinking that the original buyer probably had set her bid much higher than it actually sold for. 

Sigh, Ebay it's such an adventure. 

. In any case, this one is in wonderful shape and I love that it already has a honey patina on the handles. 

I really wanted a zip zip and this is the only design I could find with an outside pocket. If it wasn't for the pocket thing, I would have stayed in my safety zone and gotten brown or black. I'm so glad, I was forced to be daring. Love it. And...now I'm officially obsessed with Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## Foreveryoung1

I am really loving my D&B bags, I have been holding off on the logo lock because it just didn't look like a comfortable bag, however, once I tried it on, I fell in love and would like another one. I am carrying my Dillen pocket satchel today and getting tons of compliments[emoji4]


----------



## northwest22

Foreveryoung1 said:


> I am really loving my D&B bags, I have been holding off on the logo lock because it just didn't look like a comfortable bag, however, once I tried it on, I fell in love and would like another one. I am carrying my Dillen pocket satchel today and getting tons of compliments[emoji4]


 That's good to hear. I actually don't even know why I bid on a logo lock, lol. I guess I really wanted that coin purse. But, I'm sure I'll love it when I get it. 

Has anyone had problems with the lock breaking?


----------



## Twoboyz

northwest22 said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum and a new Dooney and Bourke lover. But I've made up for lost time by buying several "previously loved" Dooneys on Ebay. I am having trouble attaching a photo of the purse I am  currently carrying . It's a blue croco embossed zip zip satchel. I have never owned a non-neutral colored bag before, and certainly never an embossed one, but I love this bag. It has a back pocket (which is a must for me) and the extra strap hooks. Seems like most zip zips don't have back pockets and require you to hook the strap to the handles, so the croco embossed was the only option for me when it came to zip zip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to have joined this forum. And I am keeping my Dooney thirst quenched by watching tons of great youtube videos. I have a logo lock on the way (figured I could do without the back pocket since the entry is open.). I'm a little worried about the lock on that one because so many of the ones listed on ebay have broken locks, but I'm crossing my fingers.




Hi and Welcome to the forum! Love that beautiful blue croco zip zip. I hope you love the Logo Lock hobo too. A just like to be careful when I swing the lock open not to let it slam down onto the table. It will if you swing it open and let it go. My guess is that's how a lot of them get broken because it is pretty heavy. I've had no problems with mine. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.




Gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.


Love that shade of blue!!


----------



## BadWolf10

northwest22 said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum and a new Dooney and Bourke lover. But I've made up for lost time by buying several "previously loved" Dooneys on Ebay. I am having trouble attaching a photo of the purse I am  currently carrying . It's a blue croco embossed zip zip satchel. I have never owned a non-neutral colored bag before, and certainly never an embossed one, but I love this bag. It has a back pocket (which is a must for me) and the extra strap hooks. Seems like most zip zips don't have back pockets and require you to hook the strap to the handles, so the croco embossed was the only option for me when it came to zip zip.
> 
> I'm excited to have joined this forum. And I am keeping my Dooney thirst quenched by watching tons of great youtube videos. I have a logo lock on the way (figured I could do without the back pocket since the entry is open.). I'm a little worried about the lock on that one because so many of the ones listed on ebay have broken locks, but I'm crossing my fingers.


Welcome to the forum!! The ladies here are just wonderful and we get to see everyone's beauties[emoji2] .


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying my caramel kendall. Shes gorgeous, carries well. BUT, the pockets dont fit my galaxy s5 phone . My phone just keeps flopping out and ends up jostling around inside...... kind of a downer.  Anyone else have that problem?? I just ordered Sophie pebble grain in caramel, I am sure I will switch out when she gets here.


----------



## MrsKC

Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!


I am so glad you are loving her! So pretty for summer [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle82

MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!




Looking good KC!!!!! I am loving some zip zip right now!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I am so glad you are loving her! So pretty for summer [emoji7]



Thank you BW!!


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> Looking good KC!!!!! I am loving some zip zip right now!



Thank you SB, loving your avatar as well!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!


Beautiful Pink   SO glad you're loving her!


----------



## southernbelle82

MrsKC said:


> Thank you SB, loving your avatar as well!




Thanks!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful Pink   SO glad you're loving her!



Thank you,  I do love her &#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!


Pink is a fun color to wear. Very nice.


----------



## Ness7386

lavenderjunkie said:


> *northwest:*  congratulations on your new Dooneys.  And welcome to the forum.  Just be warned,  the more you hang out here and see all the beautiful bags posted,  the larger your collection will grow.



You are sooo right and I am sooo broke.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful Pink   SO glad you're loving her!





Trudysmom said:


> Pink is a fun color to wear. Very nice.




Thank you ladies


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!




She looks great on you!


----------



## BadWolf10

The more I look at Kendall in caramel, the more I am still in love with her  i guess I dont care that my phone flops around inside, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my caramel kendall. Shes gorgeous, carries well. BUT, the pockets dont fit my galaxy s5 phone . My phone just keeps flopping out and ends up jostling around inside...... kind of a downer.  Anyone else have that problem?? I just ordered Sophie pebble grain in caramel, I am sure I will switch out when she gets here.




I'm glad you're loving her. That is a bummer. I'm one who likes my phone to have the best seat in the house so I understand. I have an iPhone 6 Plus so I've been sometimes finding it hard to find a good place. Lately it's been the larger slip pocket in front of the zipper pocket in my Dooneys, laying it sideways. It seems to work pretty well there. Sophie looks like a great bag! I've always admired that one in many of the colors. Enjoy! 



MrsKC said:


> Cost per wear is getting better and better with this one!!




Love that cutie! You always look great KC. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you're loving her. That is a bummer. I'm one who likes my phone to have the best seat in the house so I understand. I have an iPhone 6 Plus so I've been sometimes finding it hard to find a good place. Lately it's been the larger slip pocket in front of the zipper pocket in my Dooneys, laying it sideways. It seems to work pretty well there. Sophie looks like a great bag! I've always admired that one in many of the colors. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cutie! You always look great KC. [emoji4]


Yea I like my phone protected too.... I usually use that same pocket, its my fav, but the Kendall pocket in that same place is narrower. And the zip pocket is too.... I may just use the zip pocket as a slip pocket for my phone, it will keep it  from getting scratched


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful bags, ladies!!    Today is a closet dive; the ostrich pocket drawstring in tan.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies!!    Today is a closet dive; the ostrich pocket drawstring in tan.


Oh she is so gorgeous! ! I love that color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh she is so gorgeous! ! I love that color!



Thanks, girl.   I love your beautiful pebbled Kendall, too!


----------



## momjules

Hi girls! I used my olive Kendall yesterday and it kept slipping off my shoulder.   I don't remember it doing that. Has anyone had this problem with Kendall?


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Hi girls! I used my olive Kendall yesterday and it kept slipping off my shoulder.   I don't remember it doing that. Has anyone had this problem with Kendall?


Sometimes mine will slip if it swing to far farward. I have to keep it behind my elbow. Sophie does it too, wish I had a fix.


----------



## momjules

Most bags really slip. I do like that shoulder holder thing on the strap,but most bags don't have it.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Most bags really slip. I do like that shoulder holder thing on the strap,but most bags don't have it.


It definitely keeps the strap from digging in. The only bag I have with that pad is a sophie.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have sloping shoulders (mom was right,  lol) so I usually have difficulty keeping straps on.   I got an email yesterday with this gadget...   http://www.mautto.com/product/padde...ium=email&utm_source=pgo&utm_content=20160610

Don't know how well they work, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet Dive Day!    Carrying my Tessuta wallet inside a Coach Borough bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive Day!    Carrying my Tessuta wallet inside a Coach Borough bag.


They look so good together! ! I am finding myself drawn to shades of brown.  This is beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> They look so good together! ! I am finding myself drawn to shades of brown.  This is beautiful!



Thanks!   I have always been a "brown bagger."       I was eyeing the Coach summer sale and trying not to buy the tan soft Borough... so I had to dig out my earth color and see if I really want another one or if I'm just being pulled into the "SALE!!" vortex again.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I have always been a "brown bagger."   [emoji23]    I was eyeing the Coach summer sale and trying not to buy the tan soft Borough... so I had to dig out my earth color and see if I really want another one or if I'm just being pulled into the "SALE!!" vortex again.


Lol, sale vortex is right!! Love it, I will have to remember that true tho, I was looking thru the macys sale last night and finally had to just put my phone down and walk away!


----------



## RuedeNesle

northwest22 said:


> I think I figured out how to compress the file size of my picture. Hopefully this works. This is my beautiful, new to me, purse. So far out of my comfort zone with the color and texture. I don't usually like to draw attention to myself, but I am being brave with this one. Love it.



Welcome Northwest!

Congrats on your new beauty!

This is one of my favorite satchels!  I was lucky (thanks to our girl *MaryBel*) to snag this on QVC as an As Is bag last June.  All the accessories were included but I don't use them.  I carried her* every day *from the day she arrived (around mid June) until the end of October.  Looking at your pic made me pull her out again. (Which was good because I found my red patent wristlet I've been looking for! )  You can see the patina. 

I carry red, yellow, orange, blue bags, so the color was not outside my comfort zone, although my hesitation was the croco print.  I didn't think I could pull it off as an everyday bag but it worked with everything I wore. 

I hope you love carrying her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome Northwest!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!
> 
> This is one of my favorite satchels!  I was lucky (thanks to our girl *MaryBel*) to snag this on QVC as an As Is bag last June.  All the accessories were included but I don't use them.  I carried her* every day *from the day she arrived (around mid June) until the end of October.  Looking at your pic made me pull her out again. (Which was good because I found my red patent wristlet I've been looking for! )  You can see the patina.
> 
> I carry red, yellow, orange, blue bags, so the color was not outside my comfort zone, although my hesitation was the croco print.  I didn't think I could pull it off as an everyday bag but it worked with everything I wore.
> 
> I hope you love carrying her!



Hey girlie!!   :kiss:   That bag is gorgeous; looks like you are getting great patina on the natural leather.   Glad you found your wristlet!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I have always been a "brown bagger."   [emoji23]    I was eyeing the Coach summer sale and trying not to buy the tan soft Borough... so I had to dig out my earth color and see if I really want another one or if I'm just being pulled into the "SALE!!" vortex again.


I am a quilter and I am always drawn to color. I carried colored bags forever, but I always felt uncomfortable that they didnt always match what I was wearing.  I don't like to change bags daily to match color, although I do fawn over some of the colored bags on the forum [emoji7].  I am finding brown shades match everything better for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girlie!!   :kiss:   That bag is gorgeous; looks like you are getting great patina on the natural leather.   Glad you found your wristlet!



Hi Sarah! :kiss:

Thanks! I haven't loaded her yet, still crushing on Riley.    I looked everywhere for that wristlet, including my sister's closet, but I didn't think to check this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I am a quilter and I am always drawn to color. I carried colored bags forever, but I always felt uncomfortable that they didnt always match what I was wearing.  I don't like to change bags daily to match color, although I do fawn over some of the colored bags on the forum [emoji7].  I am finding brown shades match everything better for me.



I love color on everyone else; just not on me!!  I actually bought a yellow bag this spring which is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay out there!!    And...  I'm old school and still "match" my bag to my shoes.     Thankfully I have a lot of brown shoes/sandals.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> Thanks! I haven't loaded her yet, still crushing on Riley.    I looked everywhere for that wristlet, *including my sister's closet*, but I didn't think to check this bag!



Just what is the implication here, little lady???          I'm glad you found it!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Just what is the implication here, little lady???          I'm glad you found it!!



Who me? Imply something?


----------



## southernbelle82

Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379156




You're right.  It's perfect for a day at the beach or elsewhere too.


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379156


Beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> You're right.  It's perfect for a day at the beach or elsewhere too.







BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks girls!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379156


Perfect for the beach.


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379156



Looking great! !


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> Perfect for the beach.







MrsKC said:


> Looking great! !




Thank you ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Dooney at the beach!!! Thought this color was beach perfect! [emoji227][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379156


The bag looks pretty with your outfit and you both look adorable! Great photo too!


----------



## southernbelle82

YankeeDooney said:


> The bag looks pretty with your outfit and you both look adorable! Great photo too!




Thank you YD, I appreciate that!


----------



## northwest22

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome Northwest!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!
> 
> This is one of my favorite satchels!  I was lucky (thanks to our girl *MaryBel*) to snag this on QVC as an As Is bag last June.  All the accessories were included but I don't use them.  I carried her* every day *from the day she arrived (around mid June) until the end of October.  Looking at your pic made me pull her out again. (Which was good because I found my red patent wristlet I've been looking for! )  You can see the patina.
> 
> I carry red, yellow, orange, blue bags, so the color was not outside my comfort zone, although my hesitation was the croco print.  I didn't think I could pull it off as an everyday bag but it worked with everything I wore.
> 
> I hope you love carrying her!



Thank you! I do love this bag. The patina on yours is lovely.


----------



## RuedeNesle

northwest22 said:


> Thank you! I do love this bag. The patina on yours is lovely.



I'm happy you love her!  

Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Caramel Hobo on the morning commute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm way behind on reading and commenting so I'm catching up with one post. 

Everyone's bags are so beautiful! Y'all have awesome taste in bags! I love them all.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Hobo on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3381120


I love the pebble leather caramel, so yummy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love the caramel, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm not leaving the house today, but my new wallet arrived so I had to load up the peanut brittle lizard duo!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  what a beautiful combination.  I got my cobalt blue lizard zip zip and I'm in love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  what a beautiful combination.  I got my cobalt blue lizard zip zip and I'm in love.


Thanks, LJ.   I'm very pleased with this duo.   Glad to hear that your cobalt blue is a winner, too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Very nice indeed! Looks yummy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not leaving the house today, but my new wallet arrived so I had to load up the peanut brittle lizard duo!!



What a beautiful combo! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the pebble leather caramel, so yummy!!


Thanks BW! I totally agree! It really is yummy!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the caramel, NAC.



Thanks Sarah! Me too!


----------



## southernbelle82

On our way to church! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> On our way to church! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384890


So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Buckley bags today.


----------



## Hollie91999

My new love at the lake today☺☺☺Got her at 50% off


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Hollie91999 said:


> My new love at the lake today☺☺☺Got her at 50% off


So very cute!  I love it, too!  What color is it?


----------



## Hollie91999

I think it's hot pink.


----------



## Purse Nut

Such a gorgeous color southernbelle!


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!





Purse Nut said:


> Such a gorgeous color southernbelle!



Thanks girls! Trudysmom, love your bucket bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Buckley bags today.



I love your Buckleys!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my turquoise pocket satchel yesterday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my turquoise pocket satchel yesterday.



Very pretty TM! Love that bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my turquoise pocket satchel yesterday.


Sooo pretty!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> On our way to church! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384890



Beautiful.... [emoji173]️


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my turquoise pocket satchel yesterday.



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do, I was on vacation last week and never even went on the Internet.

Starting the work week with Mint Willa.


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do, I was on vacation last week and never even went on the Internet.
> 
> Starting the work week with Mint Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3392608
> View attachment 3392609



Looking good!!! I'm still carrying my mint zip zip, just can't get enough of that minty/aqua freshness!!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Loving all of the Summer Minty Goodness!! So pretty ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do, I was on vacation last week and never even went on the Internet.
> 
> Starting the work week with Mint Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3392608
> View attachment 3392609


Lookin' good, girl.   Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do, I was on vacation last week and never even went on the Internet.
> 
> Starting the work week with Mint Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3392608
> View attachment 3392609


Very nice bag and the pom is pretty with it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  I missed your pics.  Love the mint you chose for today.  It's a happy color to start the week.


----------



## elbgrl

Love these mint bags ladies!

Sorry, don't know how to multi quote or quote on this new format!  Its easier on the ap.


----------



## BadWolf10

The mint bags are all so pretty!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous!   Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I love her!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## momjules

Great color!!


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty. I really think the Kendall bags are nice. I have two small ones.


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Very pretty bag and that caramel is such a great neutral!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Looking good!!! I'm still carrying my mint zip zip, just can't get enough of that minty/aqua freshness!!!!



There is just something so fresh and fun about this color, isn't there? I love it too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good, girl.   Hope you had a great vacation.



Thanks Sarah! We didn't go anywhere, but had a staycation and I totally enjoyed it. It was hard to go back to work today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag and the pom is pretty with it.


Thanks TM! Always so sweet!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  I missed your pics.  Love the mint you chose for today.  It's a happy color to start the week.



Thanks LJ! I agree, mint is such a fun and fresh color, I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Sarah! We didn't go anywhere, but had a staycation and I totally enjoyed it. It was hard to go back to work today.


Sometimes those are the best kind.   Just relaxing and hangin' out around the house.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up Logan today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I have a lot of catching up to do, I was on vacation last week and never even went on the Internet.
> 
> Starting the work week with Mint Willa.
> 
> View attachment 3392608
> View attachment 3392609



Looooove!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Logan today.


Love!![emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Logan today.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Logan today.



That one looks really nice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very sharp BW! Color looks great.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This was my companion for the last couple of days.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Enjoying the fireworks with DH and my Made in America small Florentine satchel in the color bone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This was my companion for the last couple of days.
> View attachment 3396737


Gorgeous set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> View attachment 3396886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the fireworks with DH and my Made in America small Florentine satchel in the color bone.


Beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Alto Junkie said:


> View attachment 3396886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the fireworks with DH and my Made in America small Florentine satchel in the color bone.



Love it!!!! I haven't seen many made in America Florentines on the forum. I'm waiting on one to arrive in natural...


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This was my companion for the last couple of days.
> View attachment 3396737


They look good paired together! Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Alto Junkie said:


> View attachment 3396886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the fireworks with DH and my Made in America small Florentine satchel in the color bone.


Gorgeous!  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This was my companion for the last couple of days.
> View attachment 3396737



Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> We are on vacation, and I brought my Kendall in Caramel. I decided to go ahead and keep her, she's so pretty. And a little lighter than Sophie.  So here she is hanging out with my Burberry sunglasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Great vacation bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Logan today.



Love Logan,  MB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3400610
> View attachment 3400611



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This was my companion for the last couple of days.
> View attachment 3396737



Love it! The perfect match.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3400610
> View attachment 3400611



Such a beautiful blue. Is it Denim or Ocean?


----------



## all2joy

My new backpack!
Verona Miranda Backpack


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  congrats on your new Alto.   They are much harder to find these days at decent prices.  Glad you were able to add something you wanted to your collection.


----------



## all2joy

Thanks Lavenderjunkie! 
This is not in the Alto Collection is the Verona Collection


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> My new backpack!
> Verona Miranda Backpack


Love it!   So cute.   I love the Verona collection.


----------



## pursegirl10

Charleston bag in Cobalt blue


----------



## Live It Up

pursegirl10 said:


> Charleston bag in Cobalt blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402678



Great bag! I love that color.


----------



## pursegirl10

Live It Up said:


> Great bag! I love that color.


Thanks..I actually just got it within last few days. Even though I like it thinking its just a bit too big for what I need. Also..wish straps were a bit longer. The blue color was on sale or normally would opt for brown or black.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

I don't switch out that often, so I am carrying my white Olivia which I adore!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

pursegirl10 said:


> Charleston bag in Cobalt blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402678


I love this!  I was checking this out in black today at our local Bon Ton store and I really like it.  Your blue is amazing!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3400610
> View attachment 3400611


Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ForeverPreppy said:


> I don't switch out that often, so I am carrying my white Olivia which I adore!


Very sharp looking handbag.  I love the white leather with the brown trim.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very sharp looking handbag.  I love the white leather with the brown trim.


The large pockets on each end really make this my new favorite style.  Thanks!


----------



## BadWolf10

pursegirl10 said:


> Thanks..I actually just got it within last few days. Even though I like it thinking its just a bit too big for what I need. Also..wish straps were a bit longer. The blue color was on sale or normally would opt for brown or black.


Beautiful!  I have the same problem with the straps. Love the look but the straps are too short for me. Love that color!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Breadnbrie

Serena bucket bag today


----------



## MiaBorsa

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3404981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena bucket bag today
> View attachment 3404980


I believe your bag is the "Kendall", not a Serena.    Gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! The perfect match.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful blue. Is it Denim or Ocean?



Thanks PTB! It's Ocean, but the leather is very smooth which makes it look more like denim. I would have preferred a more pebbled bag in a more vibrant color but it's still pretty so I kept her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with a little bit of turquoise.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with a little bit of turquoise.
> View attachment 3406050
> 
> View attachment 3406051


Beautiful summer color!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with a little bit of turquoise.
> View attachment 3406050
> 
> View attachment 3406051



Loving that turquoise zz NAC!!! I still can't believe I'm still using my Aqua zz, I've used it nonstop since for seven weeks now!!! [emoji15]


----------



## LittleLucy

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving that turquoise zz NAC!!! I still can't believe I'm still using my Aqua zz, I've used it nonstop since for seven weeks now!!! [emoji15]


Hi southernbelle82,  I just got the mint zz pebble also...I have a question is it easy to keep clean?  I am hesitating to use it and may get the seafoam saffiano zz instead because the color might be easier to keep clean.  I just got a red saffiano zz and iam surprised how much I like the zz in saffiano.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with a little bit of turquoise.
> View attachment 3406050
> 
> View attachment 3406051


Love it!   Very summery, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I loaded up the lizard today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LittleLucy said:


> Hi southernbelle82,  I just got the mint zz pebble also...I have a question is it easy to keep clean?  I am hesitating to use it and may get the seafoam saffiano zz instead because the color might be easier to keep clean.  I just got a red saffiano zz and iam surprised how much I like the zz in saffiano.


*LittleL:*  I have several pebble handbags in light colors, including the zip zip.  I don't have any trouble keeping them clean.  You can use a little soap and water on a wet cloth on pebble leather.  But I don't find that it attracts dirt the way some other leathers seem to.   And the darker base and handleson the zz protect the more vulnerable areas.
Of course, saffiano is even easier to keep clean since it seems to have some form of coating over the leather.  Pebble VS. Saffiano.... it's a personal choice,  but I think both are very easy to keep clean and carefree to use.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up the lizard today.


Another beauty! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LittleLucy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LittleL:*  I have several pebble handbags in light colors, including the zip zip.  I don't have any trouble keeping them clean.  You can use a little soap and water on a wet cloth on pebble leather.  But I don't find that it attracts dirt the way some other leathers seem to.   And the darker base and handleson the zz protect the more vulnerable areas.
> Of course, saffiano is even easier to keep clean since it seems to have some form of coating over the leather.  Pebble VS. Saffiano.... it's a personal choice,  but I think both are very easy to keep clean and carefree to use.


Thank you lavender,  good to know!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3404981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena bucket bag today
> View attachment 3404980



Lovely!!! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Navy Dillen satchel a couple of days ago.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  I love that Dillen satchel.   Do you find it heavy to carry?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Navy Dillen satchel a couple of days ago.



Beautiful bag TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  I love that Dillen satchel.   Do you find it heavy to carry?



I know it is a very different style but I have a Dillen Chelsea that is painful to carry on the shoulder. It steered me away from the Chelsea's although I do have an ostrich one. If the strap had a wider piece it may help. I find it odd that Dooney does not put that extra shoulder piece (I can't think of the name of the piece) on the larger bags. That Dillen satchel is a beauty. I think I would overlook any extra weight, plus the straps are wider on those.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this little baby to this volunteer mixer at the art museum tonight! Great and small to carry around with ease.


----------



## YankeeDooney

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this little baby to this volunteer mixer at the art museum tonight! Great and small to carry around with ease.



Nice! I love those little duck medallions.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  I love that Dillen satchel.   Do you find it heavy to carry?


It is a heavier bag, like my florentine bags. I think they are all so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this little baby to this volunteer mixer at the art museum tonight! Great and small to carry around with ease.


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm headed to the grocery store and Elisa will be riding along today.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm headed to the grocery store and Elisa will be riding along today.


So beautiful!  Love that leather [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm headed to the grocery store and Elisa will be riding along today.


How is she to get into?  I have played roulette with buying the Verona, nylon and flo versions and backed off because of the closure


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> How is she to get into?  I have played roulette with buying the Verona, nylon and flo versions and backed off because of the closure


I have no problem with it.   Many times I just leave the "tongue" leather piece out of the metal loop.   Flap top bags are not my first choice, but I love this style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia;*  your Elisa is beautiful.   I've always been tempted,  but keep reminding myself how I feel about flap top bags.  Something has to keep me from buying every bag I see and like.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia;*  your Elisa is beautiful.   I've always been tempted,  but keep reminding myself how I feel about flap top bags.  Something has to keep me from buying every bag I see and like.


Thanks, LJ.  I actually don't mind the flap and closure; I guess because I don't carry the bag often.   The thing about it that I find most annoying is that the shoulder strap is permanently attached.   I would like the option to remove it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LJ.  I actually don't mind the flap and closure; I guess because I don't carry the bag often.   The thing about it that I find most annoying is that the shoulder strap is permanently attached.   I would like the option to remove it.



I agree MB about the strap. I just bought one from the sample sale in Elephant. The color is what got me but I must admit. It's gorgeous but one of the worse bags I've ever owned and I've never said that before about a Dooney.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree MB about the strap. I just bought one from the sample sale in Elephant. The color is what got me but I must admit. It's gorgeous but one of the worse bags I've ever owned and I've never said that before about a Dooney.


I saw a sample in teal croco with dark trim. Loved it but I know it would just sit on a shelf. What else did you find at the sample sale? (I guess I should ask that in the Deals Chat thread?)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I saw a sample in teal croco with dark trim. Loved it but I know it would just sit on a shelf. What else did you find at the sample sale? (I guess I should ask that in the Deals Chat thread?)



Ahhh, bet that was pretty but it's such a unique color. It would just sit for me too. I got 2 sample wallets, a Natural Flo Tilton for travel, a Medium Fuchsia Flo Satchel, Elephant Elisa (small), mini Flo in Denim, key chains, some Little Cabriolet Crossbody lil pouch thingy that I'm not sure what to do with. It was really fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion is my Fuschia Satchel.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion is my Fuschia Satchel.
> View attachment 3413835
> View attachment 3413836


Such a happy color! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion is my Fuschia Satchel.
> View attachment 3413835
> View attachment 3413836


Cute bag NAC! Love the charm too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  that's my kind of shopping.  Looks like you found a lot of treasures.  It sounds like you had a lot of fun.

*YD*:  I might have bought the teal croco Elisa, if it was large enough.  Sometimes if I love the color,  I just have to own the handbag,  even if I know it's not the best style for me.  Even my favorite handbags can sit on the shelf until I get thru the others and finally take them out for some love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion is my Fuschia Satchel.
> View attachment 3413835
> View attachment 3413836


WOW.   She looks like summertime!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, bet that was pretty but it's such a unique color. It would just sit for me too. I got 2 sample wallets, a Natural Flo Tilton for travel, a Medium Fuchsia Flo Satchel, Elephant Elisa (small), mini Flo in Denim, key chains, some Little Cabriolet Crossbody lil pouch thingy that I'm not sure what to do with. It was really fun.


Wow, awesome haul. Would love to see that Fuschia Flo. I was kind of disappointed with the sample selection here....and I was at the store when it opened. Such a bummer. Would have loved to have seen some flo colors that I've not seen in person before. Oh well, next!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, bet that was pretty but it's such a unique color. It would just sit for me too. I got 2 sample wallets, a Natural Flo Tilton for travel, a Medium Fuchsia Flo Satchel, Elephant Elisa (small), mini Flo in Denim, key chains, some Little Cabriolet Crossbody lil pouch thingy that I'm not sure what to do with. It was really fun.


Wow, what a haul, awesome! Btw, I looked up some of your youtube videos. Very thorough, and you have such a great collection! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion is my Fuschia Satchel.
> View attachment 3413835
> View attachment 3413836


Such a pretty bag and charm!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the zip zip.... is it hot pink,  lilac, lavender, or magenta?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love the zip zip.... is it hot pink,  lilac, lavender, or magenta?



Sorry  LJ! This is the lilac zip zip. I forget the colors look differently on different phones and computer monitors. Sorry about that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the lilac.  I finally bought a lilac zip zip last year.   I wanted that color for a long time.  So pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love the lilac, NAC!!   You have so many gorgeous, bright summertime colors.


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo twist strap hobo in chestnut along for the ride while catching lunch with the kiddos. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I just love the twisted strap on that handbag.   Hope you enjoyed lunch.


----------



## momjules

I'm carrying the smooth leather hobo from the qvc today's special value in February. I love this bag. The strap is more my favorite than the endless braid one. I'm even using the pouch as a wallet.


----------



## momjules

Silly me! Forgot the pic! Dud!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I'm carrying the smooth leather hobo from the qvc today's special value in February. I love this bag. The strap is more my favorite than the endless braid one. I'm even using the pouch as a wallet.


This is so pretty!! Do you find its too big or just right? I was looking at them and couldn't decide. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> This is so pretty!! Do you find its too big or just right? I was looking at them and couldn't decide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I love this bag. It's on the large side but I like large bags. It sits very well on my shoulder. My hubby didn't like the pink. I no longer feel funny carrying the pink color. The leather is almost lamb like the Toby tote.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I love this bag. It's on the large side but I like large bags. It sits very well on my shoulder. My hubby didn't like the pink. I no longer feel funny carrying the pink color. The leather is almost lamb like the Toby tote.


Awesome! I had my eye on the burnt orange (if its the same bag, I think so, but I could be mistaken). Love the pink!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Silly me! Forgot the pic! Dud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418478


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MJ:*  love the color and the leather.  Glad you are enjoying the handbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I'm carrying the smooth leather hobo from the qvc today's special value in February. I love this bag. The strap is more my favorite than the endless braid one. I'm even using the pouch as a wallet.


She's gorgeous, MJ!


----------



## momjules

Thank you all girls. I really love this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Headed to MIL's birthday party with Islamorada.


----------



## momjules

Very nice!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine medium hobo for today.   This was my very first Florentine and she just gets better with age.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  Wow, she has aged beautifully.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine medium hobo for today.   This was my very first Florentine and she just gets better with age.


Oh my, she is stunning. So beautiful! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo twist strap hobo in chestnut along for the ride while catching lunch with the kiddos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





momjules said:


> Silly me! Forgot the pic! Dud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418478



Beautiful bags, ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed to MIL's birthday party with Islamorada.


Twins!! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine medium hobo for today.   This was my very first Florentine and she just gets better with age.



Be still my heart! That is just TDF gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3423212


*NAC:*  what's the name of you companion?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  what's the name of you companion?


 That's the Claremont Woven Embossed Drawstring in Black.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3423212


That is so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3423212


Twins!!   Love that one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone!

Ending the workweek with Pebbled Hobo in Caramel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> That's the Claremont Woven Embossed Drawstring in Black.



Thanks YD! I had not seen her question.



Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty!


Thanks TM!



MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!!   Love that one.


Thanks Sarah! This is my favorite of the drawstrings. Something about the color combo of brown and black that I just love


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3423212


So pretty, love that color combo!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Ending the workweek with Pebbled Hobo in Caramel.
> View attachment 3424222


I love that caramel!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Ending the workweek with Pebbled Hobo in Caramel.
> View attachment 3424222


She's looking all slouchy and wonderful!!   Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty, love that color combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





BadWolf10 said:


> I love that caramel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





MiaBorsa said:


> She's looking all slouchy and wonderful!!   Happy Friday to you, too!



Thanks y'all!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Baby Pink LoLo to start the week


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Baby Pink LoLo to start the week
> View attachment 3427430


OMG, she's gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:* your baby pink LOLO is a very pretty girl.  I really like the baby pink without the darker colored trim that Dooney uses on some other styles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:* your baby pink LOLO is a very pretty girl.  I really like the baby pink without the darker colored trim that Dooney uses on some other styles.



This really is such a pretty color. I'm not 100% sold on the bag style, but I like the color too much so I'm keeping her.


----------



## momjules

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Baby Pink LoLo to start the week
> View attachment 3427430



Hello! Does your great pink logo lock stay on your shoulder? I have ordered two but sent them back as they slipped off my shoulder. I didn't even get to fill them with my things. What is your experience with this bag? Thank you,


----------



## aerinha

For my Reading outlet visit (therre will soon be a thread on this) I took my dusty pink nylon crossbody.  I originally bought this as a potential travel bag, but the verdict is still out.  It is and isn't as easy to use as they say.  I got mine at ILD and sort of think it might be defective when compared with ones I've seen in store.  Also, after switching to it on Friday, part of the strap is already coming unglued where it wraps around the ring.  I paid under $40 so it's not a huge thing but still...


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm headed to the grocery store and Elisa will be riding along today.



This bag is lovely. Love the color and design.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is lovely. Love the color and design.


Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I took the sky blue Logo Lock out for it's maiden voyage today.
I found it surprisingly easy to carry on my arm and easy enough to get into.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I took the sky blue Logo Lock out for it's maiden voyage today.
> I found it surprisingly easy to carry on my arm and easy enough to get into.


That's good news LJ. Do you think you will buy more? Congrats on your first LL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I don't think I will buy more LOLO.  Although when it comes to handbags... I never say never.    If I saw the baby pink at half price,  I'd be tempted.  In general I prefer satchels,  but there aren't too many satchels in pebbled leather anymore and I have so many zip zips that as much as I love the style,  I'm not sure I want to add too many more.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Hello! Does your great pink logo lock stay on your shoulder? I have ordered two but sent them back as they slipped off my shoulder. I didn't even get to fill them with my things. What is your experience with this bag? Thank you,



I'm conflicted about this bag. It stays on my shoulder for the most part, and I love the shape and the logo lock, but I don't carry it very much because I find it awkward and bulky.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> For my Reading outlet visit (therre will soon be a thread on this) I took my dusty pink nylon crossbody.  I originally bought this as a potential travel bag, but the verdict is still out.  It is and isn't as easy to use as they say.  I got mine at ILD and sort of think it might be defective when compared with ones I've seen in store.  Also, after switching to it on Friday, part of the strap is already coming unglued where it wraps around the ring.  I paid under $40 so it's not a huge thing but still...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428869



Cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Feeling a little minty today. Love this color and love this bag style. And I also love that I got her on a recent Dillards extra clearance sale. Yes please.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm conflicted about this bag. It stays on my shoulder for the most part, and I love the shape and the logo lock, but I don't carry it very much because I find it awkward and bulky.


That is exactly how I feel about the Lolo.   If the bottom was about half as wide as it is, it would be perfect IMO.   I cannot deal with a bulky shoulderbag, even when they are beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little minty today. Love this color and love this bag style. And I also love that I got her on a recent Dillards extra clearance sale. Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 3430786


Dillard's strikes again!!   Another gorgeous mint bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo to end the work week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo to end the work week.
> View attachment 3431870


Great way to end the week, NAC!   She's a beauty.   (We used to be twins, but I gave my Ocean to my daughter.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion as I head my happy place. No not Dillards, LOL, my local yarn store!  Although Dillards is a close second.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great way to end the week, NAC!   She's a beauty.   (We used to be twins, but I gave my Ocean to my daughter.)



Thanks Sarah! It was a great way to end the work week. I need to remember to carry my Flos more often.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion as I head my happy place. No not Dillards, LOL, my local yarn store!  Although Dillards is a close second.
> View attachment 3432865


Such a little cutie!!   Have fun shopping.   (Joann's has free shipping and coupons this weekend on their website.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion as I head my happy place. No not Dillards, LOL, my local yarn store!  Although Dillards is a close second.
> View attachment 3432865



Hi NAC!  

I hope all is well!  I had to come out of hiding to say your post made me laugh out loud while I was sitting in my "happy place", Starbucks! In my mind I said Dillards before I read your second sentence.   I'm carrying my zip zip satchel today too.  She's been in the closet for far too long!  I'll try to post a pic.  It will be my first picture post since the forum "upgrade" so wish me luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Okay, trying to add a pic, Day 2.  I hope the picture is not too big. Red saffiano zip zip at Starbucks yesterday morning!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, trying to add a pic, Day 2.  I hope the picture is not too big. Red saffiano zip zip at Starbucks yesterday morning!
> 
> View attachment 3433583



Good to see you!  Bag is beautiful and coffee looks good too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Good to see you!  Bag is beautiful and coffee looks good too!



Hi KC! 

Good to see you too!  It was a busy last few months of school, then we left for Vegas for the month of July. (Near record breaking consecutive days over 110!) Now I'm enjoying some down time before school starts August 22nd. I hope all is well with you, your grandson, and your family!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, trying to add a pic, Day 2.  I hope the picture is not too big. Red saffiano zip zip at Starbucks yesterday morning!
> 
> View attachment 3433583


Hey girl!!   Nice to "see" you and of course the zipzip is gorgeous!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, trying to add a pic, Day 2.  I hope the picture is not too big. Red saffiano zip zip at Starbucks yesterday morning!
> 
> View attachment 3433583


That bag is stunning!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion as I head my happy place. No not Dillards, LOL, my local yarn store!  Although Dillards is a close second.
> View attachment 3432865


I just love this caramel color, it reminds me of a creamy caramel candy


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!!   Nice to "see" you and of course the zipzip is gorgeous!


Hey Sarah! 
Nice to see you too! Thanks!

I hope you're having a great Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> That bag is stunning!!



Hi Ihb! 

Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Good to see you too!  It was a busy last few months of school, then we left for Vegas for the month of July. (Near record breaking consecutive days over 110!) Now I'm enjoying some down time before school starts August 22nd. I hope all is well with you, your grandson, and your family!



Wow, that is HOT! Glad you are enjoying some downtime! 
My grandson is precious and 18 mo old already !!
We are actually selling our house so we can be closer,  how those grandbabies melt your heart. [emoji179][emoji738][emoji179]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Wow, that is HOT! Glad you are enjoying some downtime!
> My grandson is precious and 18 mo old already !!
> We are actually selling our house so we can be closer,  how those grandbabies melt your heart. [emoji179][emoji738][emoji179]



18 months already!  Time is flying, which is why it's so wonderful you're able to sell your house and move closer to him!  It was a hard decision to leave my job and move, but when I look back on the last 2 years I think about all I would have missed and I don't regret my decision at all!  Good luck with your move!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion to start the work week. I had to look at the tag to remember what color this is. It's spring fuchsia. Of course my camera phone has the color all wonky but it is a pretty pink color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a little cutie!!   Have fun shopping.   (Joann's has free shipping and coupons this weekend on their website.  )



Thanks Sarah! I always have fun at the little yarn stores near me. I'm lucky to have two good ones so close to me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I hope all is well!  I had to come out of hiding to say your post made me laugh out loud while I was sitting in my "happy place", Starbucks! In my mind I said Dillards before I read your second sentence.   I'm carrying my zip zip satchel today too.  She's been in the closet for far too long!  I'll try to post a pic.  It will be my first picture post since the forum "upgrade" so wish me luck!





RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, trying to add a pic, Day 2.  I hope the picture is not too big. Red saffiano zip zip at Starbucks yesterday morning!
> 
> View attachment 3433583



Thanks are in! I had to laugh too, because I knew everyone would automatically think Dillards. But my local yarn stores are my happy place.

Love the red zip zip!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just love this caramel color, it reminds me of a creamy caramel candy



I agree! It sure does. I really like how Dooney does this caramel color, it's so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion to start the work week. I had to look at the tag to remember what color this is. It's spring fuchsia. Of course my camera phone has the color all wonky but it is a pretty pink color.
> View attachment 3434366
> 
> View attachment 3434367



Love it NAC, I am in my Desert hobo.


----------



## BadWolf10

Looks like I am way behind! Getting kids ready to start school so I have been busy.... Beautiful bags ladies!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Love it NAC, I am in my Desert hobo.



Thanks! I love the desert color, especially on a hobo. So pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing in a long time for this lovely lady. Pebbled Oyster Chelsea.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing in a long time for this lovely lady. Pebbled Oyster Chelsea.
> View attachment 3435262



Pretty Pretty!! I have this and have never carried mine! Oyster is one of my favorite Dooney colors


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Pretty Pretty!! I have this and have never carried mine! Oyster is one of my favorite Dooney colors



You should carry her! I'm like you and I love the oyster color, but Chelsea is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## yellowbernie

Carrying my Small Lexington shopper in Brown Tmoro, with a Fossil D charm for my last name.  Love this bag and all it's compartments.


----------



## queenofmyhouse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion.
> View attachment 3423212


Do you find that drawstrings stick out too far from your body or do they carry well?


----------



## BadWolf10

queenofmyhouse said:


> Do you find that drawstrings stick out too far from your body or do they carry well?


I know this wasn't for me, but I have two drawstring bags. I love them! I don't have a problem with them sticking out too far. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## queenofmyhouse

BadWolf10 said:


> I know this wasn't for me, but I have two drawstring bags. I love them! I don't have a problem with them sticking out too far.
> Thank you!
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

queenofmyhouse said:


> Do you find that drawstrings stick out too far from your body or do they carry well?


I think the answer depends upon how wide and rigid the base of the drawstring bag is as well as your body shape and proportions.  If a drawstring bag hits you above the waist or if you have narrow hips, it will stick out less than if it hits at the hips and those hips have a little padding of their own.  
Also,  some ladies wear the drawstring handbag slung to the back of their body and others wear it on the side.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think the answer depends upon how wide and rigid the base of the drawstring bag is as well as your body shape and proportions.  If a drawstring bag hits you above the waist or if you have narrow hips, it will stick out less than if it hits at the hips and those hips have a little padding of their own.
> Also,  some ladies wear the drawstring handbag slung to the back of their body and others wear it on the side.


I completely agree with LJ. I am 5'5". I love the large Kendall, but it does have a wide base. I lengthen the straps as far as they will go. And it lays lower and more comfortable for me. I do not like crossbody bags, so I didn't even consider the small one. I just ordered the Logan and it wears great too, although it does not adjust on the strap. If I am wanting to carry a bag up under my arm, I switch into my hobo. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

I carried one of my Dooney satchels today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I carried one of my Dooney satchels today.


So pretty TM! It is pristine as usual.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Been carrying "Siggy" since Friday, hoping to switch to a Carley Olivia satchel I saw at Marshall's a week ago. Carley gives me the room I need.  Siggy is just a little too small.  But Carley was gone when I went back.  I went to Livermore yesterday and my luck was just as bad.  There were no Carley satchels in pebble leather or coated canvas.  I may have to order her on ILD, but I'm going to check out one more Marshall's before I throw in the towel. In the meantime I'll carry Siggy because she's so lightweight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Been carrying "Siggy" since Friday, hoping to switch to a Carley Olivia satchel I saw at Marshall's a week ago. Carley gives me the room I need.  Siggy is just a little too small.  But Carley was gone when I went back.  I went to Livermore yesterday and my luck was just as bad.  There were no Carley satchels in pebble leather or coated canvas.  I may have to order her on ILD, but I'm going to check out one more Marshall's before I throw in the towel. In the meantime I'll carry Siggy because she's so lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 3442330


Love that siggy!   What color Carley are you stalking?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that siggy!   What color Carley are you stalking?



Thanks Sarah! 

Well.....the one I wanted was midnight blue. Since they didn't have it I started thinking about red, but I haven't been able to find the coated canvas Carley online in red.  That got me thinking about the pebble leather Carley.  So I'm either going to get the coated canvas Carley in blue, or the pebble leather Carley in red!   (90% chance) .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wednesday's companion.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday's companion.
> View attachment 3442869



You are posting up some beauties NAC!


----------



## BadWolf10

First outing for Logan in wine!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She is gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## momjules

Logan is beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> She is gorgeous!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


Thanks ladies!! Hubby loves the color, he has a ruby red 2015 mustang gt. And he said," it matches the car!!" [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty, BW.


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday's companion.
> View attachment 3442869


Gorgeous Brenna!  Can't get enough of this one right now.  Twins on elephant, just received bone, black on order.  Love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Nice set BW and great color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Love that siggy RN! Good luck in your hunt for your CarleyOlivia! I agree, she is the perfect size to carry! I have a carley in Bordeaux color, I'll try and find a pic of her to share with you!  


RuedeNesle said:


> Been carrying "Siggy" since Friday, hoping to switch to a Carley Olivia satchel I saw at Marshall's a week ago. Carley gives me the room I need.  Siggy is just a little too small.  But Carley was gone when I went back.  I went to Livermore yesterday and my luck was just as bad.  There were no Carley satchels in pebble leather or coated canvas.  I may have to order her on ILD, but I'm going to check out one more Marshall's before I throw in the towel.
> 
> View attachment 3442330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Here's my Carley! I still need to take a pic of my new Olivia Claremont I got in grey from ILD this Summer too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


So pretty! Like her matching accessory too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday's companion.
> View attachment 3442869


Love Brenna in Elephant!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I carried one of my Dooney satchels today.


Love this one!


----------



## elisabettaverde

The logo lock in LILAC!!  When I saw this color I wanted to faint...I don't care for the neutrals.  This Dooney style is my hands down favorite style Of All Time.  I have it also in Bordeaux and Baby Pink.  My sister and I had just finished a lovely Mexican lunch at a local hotel - I'm trying to pose nonchalantly admiring the garden..


----------



## elisabettaverde




----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3444248
> 
> Here's my Carley! I still need to take a pic of my new Olivia Claremont I got in grey from ILD this Summer too!


Nice photo and lovely bags. And I like that car interior too...very pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 3444393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo lock in LILAC!!  When I saw this color I wanted to faint...I don't care for the neutrals.  This Dooney style is my hands down favorite style Of All Time.  I have it also in Bordeaux and Baby Pink.  My sister and I had just finished a lovely Mexican lunch at a local hotel - I'm trying to pose nonchalantly admiring the garden..


You are too funny. Lavender is a pretty color but I think the Bordeaux is my fav in that bag, not that I have it but whenever I see them on the Q, I always pick my fav colors.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Yes, I find that the Bordeaux is a great fall neutral.  That was my first Logo Lock, and I purchased it on Ebay in excellent condition, then I got hooked.  The other two I stalked on the Q until they went on clearance .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that siggy RN! Good luck in your hunt for your CarleyOlivia! I agree, she is the perfect size to carry! I have a carley in Bordeaux color, I'll try and find a pic of her to share with you!


Thanks TMP!
I ordered a pebble grain Olivia from ILD!!!  The EDD is Monday.  I can't wait to get her and post pics! I can't remember what color I bought.  Oh wait!  RED!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting a pic of your Carley Olivia!  She's beautiful in Bordeaux!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 3444406



Love the bag and the pictures!


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> First outing for Logan in wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Love it...such a pretty color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TMP!
> I ordered a pebble grain Olivia from ILD!!!  The EDD is Monday.  I can't wait to get her and post pics! I can't remember what color I bought.  Oh wait!  RED!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting a pic of your Carley Olivia!  She's beautiful in Bordeaux!


LOL!!! of course Red!!! Cant wait to see pics! My bordeaux is probably the closet color i have to a red bag! I really like the Olivia size , structure and silhouette! Thats why i have 3 now! Youre gonna love it in the pebbled leather, I have one in Midnight blue and  I love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice photo and lovely bags. And I like that car interior too...very pretty.[/QUOTE
> Thanks YD!


----------



## Stephg

Was in Buckley today!


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Was in Buckley today!
> 
> View attachment 3445017



Gorgeous and the suede inside is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Was in Buckley today!
> 
> View attachment 3445017


It's like the sun is shining just for her! She's beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Stephg said:


> Was in Buckley today!
> 
> View attachment 3445017


Gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Was in Buckley today!
> 
> View attachment 3445017



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Stephg

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous and the suede inside is so pretty!





RuedeNesle said:


> It's like the sun is shining just for her! She's beautiful!





BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





keishapie1973 said:


> So beautiful!!!



Thanks ladies! Such an easy bag to carry, I love it!


----------



## MrsKC

Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!


She is indeed, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She is indeed, KC!



, thank you!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!



Beautiful!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## Stephg

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!



Love this!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!



She is very lovely! 

I hope the two of you had a good day!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!


Very lovely KC. Now a question. Whenever I try this bag on at the outlet, it never stays on my shoulder. Almost seems like the straps are too wide for the double strap. Does it stay once your stuff is loaded into it?


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!



She's beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Very lovely KC. Now a question. Whenever I try this bag on at the outlet, it never stays on my shoulder. Almost seems like the straps are too wide for the double strap. Does it stay once your stuff is loaded into it?



Hmmm....I'm not sure yet. My initial thought on the straps is not that they are too wide, I think they seem fairly narrow.  However,  the leather on the straps is very hard, they are not pliable which may cause them to slip off. I started working with the straps this morning,  to try to soften them up and help break them in. I will have to report back.


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> She's beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Hmmm....I'm not sure yet. My initial thought on the straps is not that they are too wide, I think they seem fairly narrow.  However,  the leather on the straps is very hard, they are not pliable which may cause them to slip off. I started working with the straps this morning,  to try to soften them up and help break them in. I will have to report back.


Maybe that is it. I thought they were a bit thicker as well. Good idea to work on them. That may do the trick.


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my mini fuchsia satchel (the artist formerly known as my mini raspberry ).


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Switched to my mini fuchsia satchel (the artist formerly known as my mini raspberry ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448921


Mornin' A!
 Love your post! And the "Artist" is beautiful! Enjoy the day with her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Switched to my mini fuchsia satchel (the artist formerly known as my mini raspberry ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448921


What a bright cheery color.   Love your mini fuchsia Flo satchel.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' A!
> Love your post! And the "Artist" is beautiful! Enjoy the day with her!



Thanks. I revealed her as a raspberry but found out she is fuchsia 



lavenderjunkie said:


> What a bright cheery color.   Love your mini fuchsia Flo satchel.



Thank you. She looks a bit neon in the pic


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Switched to my mini fuchsia satchel (the artist formerly known as my mini raspberry ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448921


Such a nice find. It really is a pretty color!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a nice find. It really is a pretty color!




Thanks.  Thinking I might want to try an organizer with her to support her.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Switched to my mini fuchsia satchel (the artist formerly known as my mini raspberry ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448921



Gorgeous saturated color !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Uber casual as it is a road trip day [emoji5] but, 1st outing for Ms. Flo Barlow.  Isn't she lovely! !!


Beautiful! Love the color too!


----------



## keishapie1973

Her first outing.....[emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Her first outing.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3454581



Gorgeous! ! What color?


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! ! What color?



Thank you!!!! Elephant.....


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!!! Elephant.....



She is lovely.  I am very pleased with mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I dug around in the "Wallet Drawer" and found a Dillen Continental Clutch Wallet in bordeaux.   Not  a perfect match but good enough.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug around in the "Wallet Drawer" and found a Dillen Continental Clutch Wallet in bordeaux.   Not  a perfect match but good enough.



Perfect!


----------



## Stephg

Buckley riding shot gun!


----------



## Stephg

Switched into black flo today


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Switched into black flo today
> 
> View attachment 3456631



Two gorgeous flos!


----------



## handbags4me

Alto Medium Giovanna Satchel in Navy today.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I dug around in the "Wallet Drawer" and found a Dillen Continental Clutch Wallet in bordeaux.   Not  a perfect match but good enough.


O.M. GEE!! So pretty!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Alto Medium Giovanna Satchel in Navy today.



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Alto Medium Giovanna Satchel in Navy today.


Stunning!   I own this bag in the t'moro.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> O.M. GEE!! So pretty!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


   Thanks!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> Alto Medium Giovanna Satchel in Navy today.


Beautiful.  I have the red,  but would love to have the navy also.


----------



## MrsKC

Gorgeous day in central IN, Ms. Barlow helping with errands .


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous day in central IN, Ms. Barlow helping with errands .



Bag twins!!! Been carrying mine all week....


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!! Been carrying mine all week....



This bag is hands down my favorite Florentine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous day in central IN, Ms. Barlow helping with errands .


She looks so beautiful in the sunlight, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks so beautiful in the sunlight, KC.



Thanks MB!


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my Barlow today. Waaaay more bag than I need but she is pretty


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Barlow today. Waaaay more bag than I need but she is pretty
> 
> View attachment 3459304



She's a beauty!!! I only have a few things in mine too, otherwise, it would weigh a ton....


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Barlow today. Waaaay more bag than I need but she is pretty
> 
> View attachment 3459304



I switched into my Barlow today too! Chestnut is my color!


----------



## momjules

I'm trying to keep my side zippers halfway down!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm swapping out my handbag collection today and bringing the fall/winter bags to the front....
including my Chestnut Flo Barlow.   Don't know if I can lift it,  but it sure does look pretty
in all your pictures ladies.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm swapping out my handbag collection today and bringing the fall/winter bags to the front....
> including my Chestnut Flo Barlow.   Don't know if I can lift it,  but it sure does look pretty
> in all your pictures ladies.



For whatever reason the weight doesn't bother me.  I must be overwhelmed with her beauty and intoxicated by how divine she smells


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Switched to my Barlow today. Waaaay more bag than I need but she is pretty
> 
> View attachment 3459304



Gorgeous! Love the color


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trying to get as much wear out of my summer bags as I can, so today it's this one ...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous day in central IN, Ms. Barlow helping with errands .



Love this one and this photo of her! (and the fact that it has been perfect weather this long weekend)


----------



## YankeeDooney

I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Trying to get as much wear out of my summer bags as I can, so today it's this one ...



Great summer bag!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3461110
> 
> 
> I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.



I can see why you love her!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3461110
> 
> 
> I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.



Great bag! I love the color! Yummy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  your woven Barlow is stunning.   I'm glad you are enjoying carrying it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3461110
> 
> 
> I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.


Great color!


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3461110
> 
> 
> I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.



I love this!!! Gorgeous color....


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  your woven Barlow is stunning.   I'm glad you are enjoying carrying it.



Thanks LJ! This is the one that was smashed. It still has a bit of a wave in the bottom, hopefully with use over time it will lessen.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I can see why you love her!





momjules said:


> Great bag! I love the color! Yummy!





MiaBorsa said:


> Great color!





keishapie1973 said:


> I love this!!! Gorgeous color....



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## dgphoto

Vintage sling Dooney today [emoji4] Refurbished EBay find!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3461110
> 
> 
> I am loving this bag! So pretty! I saw some women in the market checking it out when I wasn't looking...or so they thought.



I'd be checking her out too! She's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Stephg

Switched into my dome satchel in dark grey [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

dgphoto said:


> Vintage sling Dooney today [emoji4] Refurbished EBay find!
> View attachment 3461604


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## azsun

I'm loving my new small Lexington, in Olive!


----------



## MrsKC

My Bordeaux zip zip just came out!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

azsun said:


> I'm loving my new small Lexington, in Olive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463360



LOVE Olive in anything, especially for fall!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> My Bordeaux zip zip just came out!



 Beautiful!! I still want this gorgeous bag, but decided since I have the ZZ in bordeaux Saff, I need to be reasonable. She looks great on you Mrs KC, Hope you two stay out of the rain


----------



## MiaBorsa

azsun said:


> I'm loving my new small Lexington, in Olive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463360


Love olive!   And your bag charm is adorable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> My Bordeaux zip zip just came out!


Love that bordeaux, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

azsun said:


> I'm loving my new small Lexington, in Olive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463360



Love olive! !


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful!! I still want this gorgeous bag, but decided since I have the ZZ in bordeaux Saff, I need to be reasonable. She looks great on you Mrs KC, Hope you two stay out of the rain



Thank you,  being reasonable is so hard! This bag was $99 from Dooney last year after Christmas.  
Oh yes, it rained so hard yesterday,  today is going to be nice and sunny.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that bordeaux, KC!



Thanks MB, have a good day!


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> Vintage sling Dooney today [emoji4] Refurbished EBay find!
> View attachment 3461604



Gorgeous and great find!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Trying to get as much wear out of my summer bags as I can, so today it's this one ...



The colors are very pretty!


----------



## Stephg

Just got this beauty, dark grey Chelsea riding shot gun.


----------



## Ness7386

Its me and my denim Flo today!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Its me and my denim Flo today!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


I don't know why the pic turned out sideways?

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my navy hobo. Sorry for the old pic. Didn't have time to take a new one.


----------



## BadWolf10

Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.

My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her! 






Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

Stephg said:


> Just got this beauty, dark grey Chelsea riding shot gun.
> 
> View attachment 3465649


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.
> 
> My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.
> 
> My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She's so pretty! Perfect color!
Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Your bag is beautiful in wine. I've always wanted this hobo but haven't picked it up yet


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.
> 
> My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Ooooh, gorgeous.       That is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## Ness7386

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.
> 
> My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Sooo gorgeous!  Love it. I need a wine colored bag.  But I'm trying to wait for the Dooney & Bourke tent sale in Norwalk, CT in December.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Sooo gorgeous!  Love it. I need a wine colored bag.  But I'm trying to wait for the Dooney & Bourke tent sale in Norwalk, CT in December.


I will probably see you there Ness!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Its me and my denim Flo today!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


One of my favs. Just love the color combo on this one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! I have had a sick kiddo so havent been on much.
> 
> My birthday is next week so my mom surprised me with this beauty!  Pebble grain hobo in Wine. I actually bought one last year, then returned it and regretted it ever since. So happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Hey, mine is next week too! Happy Birthday!!!
Love wine! I mean, love the wine color bag! LOL!


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> One of my favs. Just love the color combo on this one.


Thx! Its one of my favorites!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> I will probably see you there Ness!


I'm so looking forward to it!  It'll be my first time.  It would be great to meet you!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> I'm so looking forward to it!  It'll be my first time.  It would be great to meet you!!


Such a fun experience. You will love it. Yes, we will have to meet. Are you in CT or driving in?


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Its me and my denim Flo today!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



This is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Dome Satchel bags to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Dome Satchel bags to lunch today.



Wow TM, I was beginning to wonder if you ditched your Dooneys for LV. Haven't seen this one in a while.
It is gorgeous! Sage, correct?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow TM, I was beginning to wonder if you ditched your Dooneys for LV. Haven't seen this one in a while.
> It is gorgeous! Sage, correct?


Yes, it is Sage. I still have all of my Dooney bags.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Dome Satchel bags to lunch today.



Just Gorgeous!! i LOVE that color of green


----------



## vanhornink

keishapie1973 said:


> Her first outing.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3454581


I want this bag so bad. I love Florentine. How do you like her so far??


----------



## keishapie1973

vanhornink said:


> I want this bag so bad. I love Florentine. How do you like her so far??



I still love it. I love all the organization and the color is very unique. I would also love it in chestnut. I purchased mine "as is" from QVC, but the outlets also have some of the colors.


----------



## vanhornink

keishapie1973 said:


> I still love it. I love all the organization and the color is very unique. I would also love it in chestnut. I purchased mine "as is" from QVC, but the outlets also have some of the colors.


Oh wow really yours was an "as is", you lucked out, it looks great. Its beautiful, enjoy her.


----------



## Stephg

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Dome Satchel bags to lunch today.



Love this colour


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday riding on buses with Olivia. Trader Joe's for my favorite crackers and chicken salad, and Foods Co for my favorite heavy cream.






   Also, a late post. My BFF was here for a week at the end of August.  While she was here she bought Carley Olivia in green at Nordstorm Rack.  I took a picture of it when she was checking out her hotel.  We had a fun week!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday riding on buses with Olivia. Trader Joe's for my favorite crackers and chicken salad, and Foods Co for my favorite heavy cream.
> 
> View attachment 3469121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a late post. My BFF was here for a week at the end of August.  While she was here she bought Carley Olivia in green at Nordstorm Rack.  I took a picture of it when she was checking out her hotel.  We had a fun week!
> 
> View attachment 3469120


Hey Chickie!!   Your fabulous RED Olivia is stunning as usual!!   And your BFF's Carley Olivia is really pretty, too!   (I believe I have exceeded the !! limit.   )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Chickie!!   Your fabulous RED Olivia is stunning as usual!!   And your BFF's Carley Olivia is really pretty, too!   *(I believe I have exceeded the !! limit. * )



Hey Sarah! 
Thanks!  
There's a limit?  I thought we only stop buying handbags when we don't see anything we want at the moment!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> Thanks!
> There's a limit?  I thought we only stop buying handbags when we don't see anything we want at the moment!


HAHA.   I should have spelled that out.   I meant that I had exceeded the exclamation point limit, lol.   !!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> HAHA.   I should have spelled that out.   I meant that I had exceeded the exclamation point limit, lol.   !!!!




 I feel better!  I thought someone imposed a handbag limit! I thought your !! were substitutions for a four letter word!


----------



## Diane B

I have a zip-zip satchel in Spearmint.


----------



## Diane B

I have a zip-zip satchel in Spearmint.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday riding on buses with Olivia. Trader Joe's for my favorite crackers and chicken salad, and Foods Co for my favorite heavy cream.
> 
> View attachment 3469121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a late post. My BFF was here for a week at the end of August.  While she was here she bought Carley Olivia in green at Nordstorm Rack.  I took a picture of it when she was checking out her hotel.  We had a fun week!
> 
> View attachment 3469120


Two beautiful Olivias! They look beautiful together too.  I'm glad the four of you had an awesome time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Two beautiful Olivias! They look beautiful together too.  I'm glad the four of you had an awesome time!



Hi TB! 

Thanks!  We had a great week together!


----------



## keishapie1973

Plum....[emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful.


----------



## Stephg

Midnight blue Brenna [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

I know it's the same bag, but when I get a bag I love I carry it exclusively. (Until another bag pulls my focus! ) But today is Olivia's first full day of errands with her matching wallet.  It's a beautiful (warm!) day in San Francisco! Starting the day sitting outside at my favorite cafe. Creamy scrambled bagel (toasted everything bagel, cream cheese, scrambled egg and tomatoes), and a cappuccino.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I know it's the same bag, but when I get a bag I love I carry it exclusively. (Until another bag pulls my focus! ) But today is Olivia's first full day of errands with her matching wallet.  It's a beautiful (warm!) day in San Francisco! Starting the day sitting outside at my favorite cafe. Creamy scrambled bagel (toasted everything bagel, cream cheese, scrambled egg and tomatoes), and a cappuccino.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!
> View attachment 3474904


So much yummy in a single photo!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> So much yummy in a single photo!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I know it's the same bag, but when I get a bag I love I carry it exclusively. (Until another bag pulls my focus! ) But today is Olivia's first full day of errands with her matching wallet.  It's a beautiful (warm!) day in San Francisco! Starting the day sitting outside at my favorite cafe. Creamy scrambled bagel (toasted everything bagel, cream cheese, scrambled egg and tomatoes), and a cappuccino.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!
> View attachment 3474904


What a lovely way to start the day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a lovely way to start the day.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I know it's the same bag, but when I get a bag I love I carry it exclusively. (Until another bag pulls my focus! ) But today is Olivia's first full day of errands with her matching wallet.  It's a beautiful (warm!) day in San Francisco! Starting the day sitting outside at my favorite cafe. Creamy scrambled bagel (toasted everything bagel, cream cheese, scrambled egg and tomatoes), and a cappuccino.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!
> View attachment 3474904


Yum!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yum!



Hey MB!

Yes it was! Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Celadon satchel to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celadon satchel to lunch today.


This one is a beautiful bag TM. Such a nice color combo.


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji260][emoji262] Taupe Cayden with a foxy friend today to celebrate cooler fall temperatures! [emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> [emoji260][emoji262] Taupe Cayden with a foxy friend today to celebrate cooler fall temperatures! [emoji262][emoji260]
> View attachment 3476666



Gorgeous combo dgphoto!  The added fox was a great choice for this bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Medium Pebble Leather Satchel in Camel makes me happy on this rainy day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Medium Pebble Leather Satchel in Camel makes me happy on this rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476834


Great bag,  rain or shine.   I love my pebbled leather handbags too.... they are so carefree,  no matter what
the weather.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great bag,  rain or shine.   I love my pebbled leather handbags too.... they are so carefree,  no matter what
> the weather.



Yes indeed!  Dooney does pebbled leather right!


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celadon satchel to lunch today.


Such a pretty color!


dgphoto said:


> [emoji260][emoji262] Taupe Cayden with a foxy friend today to celebrate cooler fall temperatures! [emoji262][emoji260]
> View attachment 3476666


Love!! And such a cute fox 


TaterTots said:


> Medium Pebble Leather Satchel in Camel makes me happy on this rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476834


I agree with LJ, pebble leather is my fav!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Such a pretty color!
> 
> Love!! And such a cute fox
> 
> I agree with LJ, pebble leather is my fav!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



It's one of mine as well!


----------



## dgphoto

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous combo dgphoto!  The added fox was a great choice for this bag.





BadWolf10 said:


> Such a pretty color!
> 
> Love!! And such a cute fox
> 
> I agree with LJ, pebble leather is my fav!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks, y'all! At least I got to enjoy this bag. I bought one from eBay that was delivered today and then promptly stolen off my front porch. I didn't even get to see it! Such a bummer.


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, y'all! At least I got to enjoy this bag. I bought one from eBay that was delivered today and then promptly stolen off my front porch. I didn't even get to see it! Such a bummer.



OH NO!!  Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## dgphoto

TaterTots said:


> OH NO!!  Is there anything that can be done?



We filed a police report but they didn't seem hopeful. USPS carrier wasn't sure if they could help either; supposed to talk to the postmaster tomorrow. They also stole a 2nd package (vitamins) as well as our lawnmower and chainsaw. I couldn't care less about those-I just want my dang purse! [emoji23]


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> We filed a police report but they didn't seem hopeful. USPS carrier wasn't sure if they could help either; supposed to talk to the postmaster tomorrow. They also stole a 2nd package (vitamins) as well as our lawnmower and chainsaw. I couldn't care less about those-I just want my dang purse! [emoji23]



Oh gosh!  I totally get it!! NO KIDDING!  Hopefully with luck something will be done. Man that's so terrible.


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> [emoji260][emoji262] Taupe Cayden with a foxy friend today to celebrate cooler fall temperatures! [emoji262][emoji260]
> View attachment 3476666


Great photo and beautiful bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

keishapie1973 said:


> Her first outing.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3454581



Sooo pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Medium Pebble Leather Satchel in Camel makes me happy on this rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476834



So cute!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

dgphoto said:


> [emoji260][emoji262] Taupe Cayden with a foxy friend today to celebrate cooler fall temperatures! [emoji262][emoji260]
> View attachment 3476666



Stunning!! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Celadon satchel to lunch today.



Such a pretty color


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute!!



Thanks Pcan!


----------



## BadWolf10

dgphoto said:


> We filed a police report but they didn't seem hopeful. USPS carrier wasn't sure if they could help either; supposed to talk to the postmaster tomorrow. They also stole a 2nd package (vitamins) as well as our lawnmower and chainsaw. I couldn't care less about those-I just want my dang purse! [emoji23]


Omg, that is terrible! I hope they can do something.... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, y'all! At least I got to enjoy this bag. I bought one from eBay that was delivered today and then promptly stolen off my front porch. I didn't even get to see it! Such a bummer.


Contact your credit card company and the stores that shipped the merchandise.  The stores should have insured
the shipments and can file claims.  At a minimum you shouldn't be charged.  And if available they can send replacements.    Sorry about this incident.   I know how disappointing it is to await a new treasure and then not get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Contact your credit card company and the stores that shipped the merchandise.  The stores should have insured
> the shipments and can file claims.  At a minimum you shouldn't be charged.  And if available they can send replacements.    Sorry about this incident.   I know how disappointing it is to await a new treasure and then not get it.


I think once a package is "delivered," the carrier's responsibility is over.   Now it will probably be an insurance claim along with the other stolen items.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

dgphoto said:


> We filed a police report but they didn't seem hopeful. USPS carrier wasn't sure if they could help either; supposed to talk to the postmaster tomorrow. They also stole a 2nd package (vitamins) as well as our lawnmower and chainsaw. I couldn't care less about those-I just want my dang purse! [emoji23]



ohh man  definitely install a camera surveillance system if needed for proof!!!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Vintage Dooney all weather leather navy bucket bag , preloved from poshmark!!


----------



## TaterTots

girlsweetyyy said:


> Vintage Dooney all weather leather navy bucket bag , preloved from poshmark!!



MMMmmmmm!!  Vintage AWL!  Excellent choice for the day.


----------



## momjules

Older bag , 5 years old. Love her anyway!


----------



## dgphoto

lavenderjunkie said:


> Contact your credit card company and the stores that shipped the merchandise.  The stores should have insured
> the shipments and can file claims.  At a minimum you shouldn't be charged.  And if available they can send replacements.    Sorry about this incident.   I know how disappointing it is to await a new treasure and then not get it.





MiaBorsa said:


> I think once a package is "delivered," the carrier's responsibility is over.   Now it will probably be an insurance claim along with the other stolen items.



Yeah, USPS did their job and got the package to our door and scanned it delivered so I don't think we have much recourse at this point. We probably won't bother with an insurance claim since we have a large deductible. The only glimmer of home we may have is USPS didn't put the packages where they normally do (inside the fence at the front door), they left them at the side door which is visible from the street. That may constitute a claim for some type of unsecured delivery point or some such thing. 

I just hope karma bites 'em in the butt.


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> Yeah, USPS did their job and got the package to our door and scanned it delivered so I don't think we have much recourse at this point. We probably won't bother with an insurance claim since we have a large deductible. The only glimmer of home we may have is USPS didn't put the packages where they normally do (inside the fence at the front door), they left them at the side door which is visible from the street. That may constitute a claim for some type of unsecured delivery point or some such thing.
> 
> I just hope karma bites 'em in the butt.



Totally! Hopefully that will help the fact they didn't deliver where they suppose to.


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Older bag , 5 years old. Love her anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477676



She's gorgeous momjules. That's one of the biggest things about Dooney, they are truly timeless bags!


----------



## momjules

Thank you! TaterTots


----------



## TaterTots

Switched into this little slice of Heaven after conditioning her last night. Florentine Small Satchel in the color Violet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I just wanted to edit to add that the color in this pic is coming off more on the blue/violet side then the actual pink/violet color the bag is in person.  Incase someone is looking for color reference.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Switched into this little slice of Heaven after conditioning her last night. Florentine Small Satchel in the color Violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478698
> 
> 
> I just wanted to edit to add that the color in this pic is coming off more on the blue/violet side then the actual pink/violet color the bag is in person.  Incase someone is looking for color reference.



Welcome back TT! 

It's great to see you posting again! 

I love your slice of Heaven!   Enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome back TT!
> 
> It's great to see you posting again!
> 
> I love your slice of Heaven!   Enjoy!



HEY RN!!!!      .....  Yeah,  time I guess got away from me while I was on bag ban,  but I had to come back AND it feels great to BE back!


----------



## TaterTots

.... OH... and Thanks!!!  She's definitely a bright light in a dark room.  I just love the Violet color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Switched into this little slice of Heaven after conditioning her last night. Florentine Small Satchel in the color Violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478698
> 
> 
> I just wanted to edit to add that the color in this pic is coming off more on the blue/violet side then the actual pink/violet color the bag is in person.  Incase someone is looking for color reference.


I love that color.   Thanks for reminding me to use mine.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love that color.   Thanks for reminding me to use mine.



You got it LJ! Yes it's an amazing color for sure!


----------



## TaterTots

Raining today so my Large Gabriela Satchel in Brown came out to run errands with me...


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Older bag , 5 years old. Love her anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477676


Pretty bag MJ! I like your staging too!


----------



## momjules

Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Older bag , 5 years old. Love her anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477676


She looks great, MJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Switched into this little slice of Heaven after conditioning her last night. Florentine Small Satchel in the color Violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478698
> 
> 
> I just wanted to edit to add that the color in this pic is coming off more on the blue/violet side then the actual pink/violet color the bag is in person.  Incase someone is looking for color reference.


Beautiful color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Raining today so my Large Gabriela Satchel in Brown came out to run errands with me...
> View attachment 3479511


Perfect fall choice, TT.


----------



## TaterTots

Been switching around some bags in my curio today and decided to slip into my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Been switching around some bags in my curio today and decided to slip into my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480489



Pretty! I remember when you got this. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty! I remember when you got this. [emoji4]



Yes!  About a year and a half ago!  She still looks as great as the day I got her   it's been a few good months since I've wore her.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Switched into this little slice of Heaven after conditioning her last night. Florentine Small Satchel in the color Violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478698
> 
> 
> I just wanted to edit to add that the color in this pic is coming off more on the blue/violet side then the actual pink/violet color the bag is in person.  Incase someone is looking for color reference.



I love this! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I love this! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Flo in Violet is simply phenomenal...


----------



## keishapie1973

Florentine Domed Satchel in burnt orange.....[emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Domed Satchel in burnt orange.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3480813



Burnt Orange is gorge in this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> Burnt Orange is gorge in this bag!



Thanks....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Domed Satchel in burnt orange.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3480813


Love!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Domed Satchel in burnt orange.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3480813


Perfect for fall.   I've never seen this color before in Flo.


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect for fall.   I've never seen this color before in Flo.



Thanks.  I first saw the color on a medium florentine satchel and fell in love. Then, I just started stalking eBay and this one showed up at an awesome price. I jumped on it....


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Domed Satchel in burnt orange.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3480813



I've really been loving burnt orange this season. It's perfect!


----------



## aerinha

Yesterday concluded Ms Barlow's month. So she posed one last time. It seemed like she got darker and slicker in the last two days 




Switched (finally) to my Haunted Mansion bag 




Up close of the wallpaper print on her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks.  I first saw the color on a medium florentine satchel and fell in love. Then, I just started stalking eBay and this one showed up at an awesome price. I jumped on it....


I have the burnt orange in the City Collection.  I think it's deeper than the Florentine color.   But I really love the color also.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Yesterday concluded Ms Barlow's month. So she posed one last time. It seemed like she got darker and slicker in the last two days
> 
> View attachment 3481121
> 
> 
> Switched (finally) to my Haunted Mansion bag
> 
> View attachment 3481122
> 
> 
> Up close of the wallpaper print on her.
> View attachment 3481126


Barlow is gorgeous!   And I've always LOVED the Haunted Mansion bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Yesterday concluded Ms Barlow's month. So she posed one last time. It seemed like she got darker and slicker in the last two days
> 
> View attachment 3481121
> 
> 
> Switched (finally) to my Haunted Mansion bag
> 
> View attachment 3481122
> 
> 
> Up close of the wallpaper print on her.
> View attachment 3481126



Love both of them! How perfect is that Haunted Mansion bag for Halloween [emoji317] Month?! [emoji316][emoji888]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Love both of them! How perfect is that Haunted Mansion bag for Halloween [emoji317] Month?! [emoji316][emoji888]


No one could have a more perfect bag for October! [emoji317]


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Yesterday concluded Ms Barlow's month. So she posed one last time. It seemed like she got darker and slicker in the last two days
> 
> View attachment 3481121
> 
> 
> Switched (finally) to my Haunted Mansion bag
> 
> View attachment 3481122
> 
> 
> Up close of the wallpaper print on her.
> View attachment 3481126



Barlow is beautiful!  Are you putting her away for the Winter? I  know you'll miss her!  Love your Haunted Mansion bag.  When my daughter went to Disneyland last March she sent me a picture of the Haunted Mansion tote.  I got excited because I thought she bought it, but she was just showing me they had them at Disneyland because we talked about them before she left.  

Like TB and TT said, It's a great bag for October!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Yesterday concluded Ms Barlow's month. So she posed one last time. It seemed like she got darker and slicker in the last two days
> 
> View attachment 3481121
> 
> 
> Switched (finally) to my Haunted Mansion bag
> 
> View attachment 3481122
> 
> 
> Up close of the wallpaper print on her.
> View attachment 3481126


Love them both!    The Haunted Mansion is perfect for October!!


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> Barlow is gorgeous!   And I've always LOVED the Haunted Mansion bags.



I stalked her for a week during a Disney trip two years ago and finally got there while they were in stock on my last day. I was there in April this year and they were everywhere.



Twoboyz said:


> Love both of them! How perfect is that Haunted Mansion bag for Halloween [emoji317] Month?! [emoji316][emoji888]



That was my plan 



RuedeNesle said:


> Barlow is beautiful!  Are you putting her away for the Winter? I  know you'll miss her!  Love your Haunted Mansion bag.  When my daughter went to Disneyland last March she sent me a picture of the Haunted Mansion tote.  I got excited because I thought she bought it, but she was just showing me they had them at Disneyland because we talked about them before she left.
> 
> Like TB and TT said, It's a great bag for October!



Barlow is up for winter as I try to work through a herd of uncarried new bags.  One a month.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love them both!    The Haunted Mansion is perfect for October!!



Thanks.  She screamed halloween to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!


YUMMY!!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!


Omg that wallet is stunning with her, so gorgeous! [emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> YUMMY!!! Just gorgeous!


  Thanks, girl!


BadWolf10 said:


> Omg that wallet is stunning with her, so gorgeous! [emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks, BW.   That wallet is one of the best I've ever bought...it goes with so many of my bags and I have used it for several years now.       The colors are just so neutral that it looks great with a lot of stuff.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Hey Sarah!

Sabrina is beautiful! I love the wallet too!  I just looked at Sabrina on dooney.com and saw she has a back outside zipper pocket.  Is it functional?  Will it hold a phone and small wallet, or just one item?


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Beautiful set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Sabrina is beautiful! I love the wallet too!  I just looked at Sabrina on dooney.com and saw she has a back outside zipper pocket.  Is it functional?  Will it hold a phone and small wallet, or just one item?


Thanks, girl.   I'm really liking Sabrina and have the black one in my cart on ILD.       The outside pocket might hold a REALLY small wallet... like a card case.   My iPhone 6+ won't fit in there, so I use it for my car fob and key case.  





I tried a kisslock in there but it was no-go.   Most of my small wallets are too thick for that pocket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful set!


Thanks MK!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!


Perfect.  Enjoy your new handbag.  Love the wallet too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Gorgeous! She actually looks softer than the standard Alto bag. [emoji7]


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Beautiful! Love your wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect.  Enjoy your new handbag.  Love the wallet too.





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! She actually looks softer than the standard Alto bag. [emoji7]





gm2amm said:


> Beautiful! Love your wallet!


Thanks, everyone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I'm really liking Sabrina and have the black one in my cart on ILD.       The outside pocket might hold a REALLY small wallet... like a card case.   My iPhone 6+ won't fit in there, so I use it for my car fob and key case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a kisslock in there but it was no-go.   Most of my small wallets are too thick for that pocket.



Thanks very much for the pics Sarah! 

The kisslock wallet doesn't come close to fitting, which gives me a great idea about the size of the pocket. Tyler is still the winner for the best outside zipper pocket! But Sabrina is a winner with her beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!


Love the bag and wallet!!! You really do have an amazing collection....


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Love the bag and wallet!!! You really do have an amazing collection....


Girl, your collection isn't shabby either!!      Thank you!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Wow. That color is calling! 
Beautiful!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Sabrina is lovely! I am trying to be so good, but that one is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Wow. That color is calling!
> Beautiful!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Sabrina is lovely! I am trying to be so good, but that one is gorgeous!


Thanks, y'all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Oooo, nice! Are you trying to make me cave and buy one of these? Must try to resist the magical powers of Sabrina.


----------



## TaterTots

My Bone Flo Bristol for today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




She's so soft and supple...


----------



## momjules

Can we stand it! I love her!!


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991


MMMmmmmm.... Delicious! [emoji173]


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991



She's a beauty!!!


----------



## momjules

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT* and *MJ*:  you both have beautiful handbags.  Hope you enjoyed using them today.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT* and *MJ*:  you both have beautiful handbags.  Hope you enjoyed using them today.


Thank you so much LJ [emoji173]


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> My Bone Flo Bristol for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482943
> 
> 
> She's so soft and supple...


Oh my....SOLD!....I mean TDF. Wow, a new reason to stalk. Love it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991


No we can't! it is gorgeous! Great photo too.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my....SOLD!....I mean TDF. Wow, a new reason to stalk. Love it.


She's so super soft and amazing YD...  thanks [emoji2]


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> My Bone Flo Bristol for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482943
> 
> 
> She's so soft and supple...


Oh shes beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991


Love that color!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh shes beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you BW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> My Bone Flo Bristol for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482943
> 
> 
> She's so soft and supple...





momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991



Mornin' TT & MJ!

  Two beautiful bags!


----------



## momjules

Good afternoon and thank you,


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TT & MJ!
> 
> Two beautiful bags!



Hi RN!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Hi RN!!!



Hi TT!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up Sabrina today.   Love!



Love it! I can be almost twin with you, I have a leopard wallet too, but the smaller one.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks very much for the pics Sarah!
> 
> The kisslock wallet doesn't come close to fitting, which gives me a great idea about the size of the pocket. Tyler is still the winner for the best outside zipper pocket! But Sabrina is a winner with her beauty!



Who's Tyler?


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> My Bone Flo Bristol for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482943
> 
> 
> She's so soft and supple...


What a beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Can we stand it! I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482991


OMG, so pretty! Is it crimson?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Who's Tyler?





MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.




Hi MB!

Attached is Sarah's post from the "Non Dooney..." thread.  Tyler is Coach's latest MFF tote.  I saw her IRL at the outlet and I fell in love with the deep outside zipper pocket.  I wasn't in the market for a tote at the time, but now I'm suffering severe separation anxiety.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks MB!  She's so soft and buttery ... MAN Flo just gets better and better over time ...


----------



## TaterTots

I'm so in love with my Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️ still carrying her.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lulu large Fiona [emoji4] I had forgotten how nice it is being hands free!


----------



## TaterTots

southernbelle82 said:


> Lulu large Fiona [emoji4] I had forgotten how nice it is being hands free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485992



LOVE!! [emoji173]️


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I'm so in love with my Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️ still carrying her.
> View attachment 3485977


It is very pretty TT and I LOVE that color! So, I always ask, any issues getting into that bag? I have been hesitant for that reason only but I have admired it for a long time. Thoughts?


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> It is very pretty TT and I LOVE that color! So, I always ask, any issues getting into that bag? I have been hesitant for that reason only but I have admired it for a long time. Thoughts?



That's actually a very good question YD.  nope no problems at all really. What I like to do is unzip the bag and then I squish the sides in and it opens the top up large!  And due to the Claremont bags having that gorgeous bright interior it's super easy to see everything inside, and with this bag it can be A LOT!  Even with my Lavender Pebble Leather Olivia and it's regular interior it's still easy to see in. Some people don't like the handles that stay up. But they are really REALLY easy to maneuver out of the way, they don't bother me.   I hope that helped:


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> I'm so in love with my Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️ still carrying her.
> View attachment 3485977



Hi TT!

She's a beauty!  I love carrying my pebble grain Olivia satchel, but I sometimes wish her handles were rounded like yours.  That would be the only thing I'd change.  I'd love the rounded fixed handles.

Have fun carrying her!


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> I'm so in love with my Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️ still carrying her.
> View attachment 3485977


She is so pretty! ! That is one of my fav claremomt colors!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

Still with my Haunted Mansion bag but I just noticed its strap is starting to lift like my nylon one did. That is disappointing


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I'm really liking Sabrina and have the black one in my cart on ILD.       The outside pocket might hold a REALLY small wallet... like a card case.   My iPhone 6+ won't fit in there, so I use it for my car fob and key case.
> 
> I tried a kisslock in there but it was no-go.   Most of my small wallets are too thick for that pocket.


Mia - what's the leather like? Is it like Coach's Glovetanned Leather like a Nomad? or Is it harder like saffiano?  Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TT!
> 
> She's a beauty!  I love carrying my pebble grain Olivia satchel, but I sometimes wish her handles were rounded like yours.  That would be the only thing I'd change.  I'd love the rounded fixed handles.
> 
> Have fun carrying her!



Hi RN!  I love my pebble leather one as well and you are SO right!  I wish it had the rounded handles as well. Mine are finally getting floppy after a year of use so I'm hoping over time they will become very relaxed. My Claremont Olivia handles aren't as stiff from the start as the pebble leather one were. She's such a fun bag and I'll definitely have fun with her


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> She is so pretty! ! That is one of my fav claremomt colors!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



OMG!  The Bordeaux color is AMAZING! So deep and rich. And thanks GF!


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Still with my Haunted Mansion bag but I just noticed its strap is starting to lift like my nylon one did. That is disappointing
> 
> View attachment 3486884



OH NO!  With it being a seasonal bag after Halloween you could send it in for repair and have it back for next year since it takes sometime to get bag repairs by Dooney. But it would have been even better if the bag didn't do this at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Mia - what's the leather like? Is it like Coach's Glovetanned Leather like a Nomad? or Is it harder like saffiano?  Thanks!


It's similar to the glove tanned leather but not as "soft."   It has a lot of structure but not as stiff as saffiano.   Hard to describe, but gorgeous.   I don't think the Sabrina is as structured as my other Alto bags, though.


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> OH NO!  With it being a seasonal bag after Halloween you could send it in for repair and have it back for next year since it takes sometime to get bag repairs by Dooney. But it would have been even better if the bag didn't do this at all.



I've had it two years (even though it sat unused until now), I don't know if they will fix it.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> I've had it two years (even though it sat unused until now), I don't know if they will fix it.



I don't think it matters how long you've had the bag they will still do repairs. I hope one of the other ladies will see this and chime in as well. It I'm really thinking the time you've had the bag doesn't matter.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> It's similar to the glove tanned leather but not as "soft."   It has a lot of structure but not as stiff as saffiano.   Hard to describe, but gorgeous.   I don't think the Sabrina is as structured as my other Alto bags, though.


Thanks!  i see the price is back up again


----------



## BadWolf10

Moved into my Persimmon Pebble Grain  hobo and zip around today. Happy Fall Y'all!!![emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into my Persimmon Pebble Grain  hobo and zip around today. Happy Fall Y'all!!![emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


LOVE that color!  And the bag as well. Excellent choice for Fall. [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into my Persimmon Pebble Grain  hobo and zip around today. Happy Fall Y'all!!![emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Perfect fall bag!


----------



## TaterTots

My Python Flynn has came back out to play today


----------



## TaterTots

Ok... let's try this again... Python Flynn out to play again today...


----------



## momjules

TaterTots said:


> Ok... let's try this again... Python Flynn out to play again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491216



Hi! I wanted the grey in this bag. Yours is beautiful! How are the straps? I think they are longer than the Barlow.


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Hi! I wanted the grey in this bag. Yours is beautiful! How are the straps? I think they are longer than the Barlow.


Yes they are longer. They're thin but still distribute the weight of the bag evenly and she's very comfortable on the shoulder. And thank you, mine is in the color Ivy and the Green with the Orange/Brown color is just a knockout combination. [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Ok... let's try this again... Python Flynn out to play again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491216


I love your Python Flynn.  Glad you are enjoying wearing it.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love your Python Flynn.  Glad you are enjoying wearing it.



Thanks LJ. I'm so in love with her coloring.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Ok... let's try this again... Python Flynn out to play again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491216


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


>



LOL!!  I've wore her just twice YD and so far she's still smooth and super soft.  I think I might baby my bags a little to much though LOL!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Camo Cayden today.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo Cayden today.



The camo bags really are gorgeous aren't they.  And I love this wallet with it.  It really complements the bag.  Excellent choice for the day GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> The camo bags really are gorgeous aren't they.  And I love this wallet with it.  It really complements the bag.  Excellent choice for the day GF!


Thanks TT!   I love the bit of whimsy in the camo ducks.       I would not have paid full price for the bag, but the ILD deal made it irresistible.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TT!   I love the bit of whimsy in the camo ducks.       I would not have paid full price for the bag, but the ILD deal made it irresistible.



Totally!  I think the last I seen on ILD they were still around 60 - 70% off!  They are clearing those ducks OUT!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Totally!  I think the last I seen on ILD they were still around 60 - 70% off!  They are clearing those ducks OUT!!


Yep, and I think the code "CAMO" still works for an additional $20 off (plus rebates).


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, and I think the code "CAMO" still works for an additional $20 off (plus rebates).



AWESOME!!


----------



## TaterTots

Miss Python Flynn again... she's the perfect bag for shopping.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Miss Python Flynn again... she's the perfect bag for shopping.
> View attachment 3493793


TT:  and perfect for the fall season.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> TT:  and perfect for the fall season.



She really is perfect for Fall!


----------



## TaterTots

Switched into my Flo Stanwich in the color Crimson for the rest of the weekend ...


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Switched into my Flo Stanwich in the color Crimson for the rest of the weekend ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493969



Oh my gosh. ...drool....gorgeous.  I missed out on those. ..


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh. ...drool....gorgeous.  I missed out on those. ..



Every time I use her she's more and more relaxed.  and to tell you the truth I love it that she's got a little bit of texture because it's consistent throughout the bag and makes the color even that much more rich...  the leathers so supple.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Miss Python Flynn again... she's the perfect bag for shopping.
> View attachment 3493793


Okay TT, now you're just taunting me with that bag.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Okay TT, now you're just taunting me with that bag.



LOL!!   to tell you the truth I wouldn't mind having her in the Ivory color as well. She's so stunning, and even though she's a big bag she sets against the body nicely which makes her super easy to wear.


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing gretta cross body
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this weekend.


----------



## TaterTots

southernbelle82 said:


> Wearing gretta cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend.



So pretty!  I love it with the Grey.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Wearing gretta cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend.


Adorable!


----------



## MrsKC

Olive pebbled hobo.  This bag is a much deeper olive than the picture is showing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Olive pebbled hobo.  This bag is a much deeper olive than the picture is showing.


I love the olive, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the olive, KC!



Thanks girl !


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Olive pebbled hobo.  This bag is a much deeper olive than the picture is showing.


I love the Hobos and in Olive no less... just gorgeous MrsKC. [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I love the Hobos and in Olive no less... just gorgeous MrsKC. [emoji2]



Thanks TT ! .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Olive pebbled hobo.  This bag is a much deeper olive than the picture is showing.



The Olive with this trim is such a nice combo. It goes naturally where some other colors seemed forced. love it KC!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> The Olive with this trim is such a nice combo. It goes naturally where some other colors seemed forced. love it KC!



Thank you,  it definitely will get carried quite a bit this fall.


----------



## southernbelle82

Small Lexington in hot pink


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> Small Lexington in hot pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495703



Love hot pink!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great color.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into my Persimmon Pebble Grain  hobo and zip around today. Happy Fall Y'all!!![emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Love your hobo in Persimmon, so pretty!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Ok... let's try this again... Python Flynn out to play again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491216


Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo Cayden today.



That's so nice GF! The wallet is perfect with this bag.
Need to get my camo out!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Miss Python Flynn again... she's the perfect bag for shopping.
> View attachment 3493793


Looks even prettier than in the previous pic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's so nice GF! The wallet is perfect with this bag.
> Need to get my camo out!


Thanks MB!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Switched into my Flo Stanwich in the color Crimson for the rest of the weekend ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493969


----------



## MaryBel

I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495815


What a beauty.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a beauty.



Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495815


Wow, nice one GF! I really need to go swimming in that bag collection of yours, but I might get lost in the deep end.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495815


Stunning, MB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, nice one GF! I really need to go swimming in that bag collection of yours, but I might get lost in the deep end.


Hey, you could always throw me one of those Florentine life preservers?


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Love it!



I've got to say ... I've got a real bag crush on P Flynn...


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495815



LOVE ... LOVE.... AND LOVE!!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Refurbished Zip Zip today


Here's the before:


I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> Refurbished Zip Zip today
> View attachment 3496496
> 
> Here's the before:
> View attachment 3496497
> 
> I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]


WOW!!! she looks amazing!  You done a terrific job and for $9 you can't go wrong!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, nice one GF! I really need to go swimming in that bag collection of yours, but I might get lost in the deep end.





YankeeDooney said:


> Hey, you could always throw me one of those Florentine life preservers?



Thanks GF!
Or you can just use some diving gear, just make sure you have plenty of air!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I've got to say ... I've got a real bag crush on P Flynn...


She's really pretty, especially in the python.


----------



## MaryBel

dgphoto said:


> Refurbished Zip Zip today
> View attachment 3496496
> 
> Here's the before:
> View attachment 3496497
> 
> I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]



Wow, it looks like a completely different bag! Great job!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> LOVE ... LOVE.... AND LOVE!!!!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> Refurbished Zip Zip today
> View attachment 3496496
> 
> Here's the before:
> View attachment 3496497
> 
> I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]



Fabulous rehab. She Looks Great!


----------



## momjules

For nine dollars you are a winner!


----------



## vanhornink

dgphoto said:


> Refurbished Zip Zip today
> View attachment 3496496
> 
> Here's the before:
> View attachment 3496497
> 
> I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]


Wow, you did an awesome job


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Or you can just use some diving gear, just make sure you have plenty of air!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Refurbished Zip Zip today
> View attachment 3496496
> 
> Here's the before:
> View attachment 3496497
> 
> I figured for $9, it was worth it to try to give it a new lease on life [emoji23]


You done good girl! New long life I expect.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Black Camilla in Caiman embossing (without the tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495815


I am loving this!  What a stunner!


----------



## MaryBel

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am loving this!  What a stunner!


Thank you GF!


----------



## dgphoto

My fav bag...Wilson Panama


Anyone have suggestions on a bag charm of some kind for this one? I haven't had any luck finding one that suits her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dgphoto said:


> My fav bag...Wilson Panama
> View attachment 3498413
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on a bag charm of some kind for this one? I haven't had any luck finding one that suits her.


Gorgeous!   She looks perfect without any charm!


----------



## TaterTots

dgphoto said:


> My fav bag...Wilson Panama
> View attachment 3498413
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on a bag charm of some kind for this one? I haven't had any luck finding one that suits her.



She's gorgeous!! And yeah I don't think any bag charm is needed with her. She looks great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Olivia went with me to Las Vegas and L.A. last weekend.  Flew to Vegas, then drove to L.A. to visit my son.  What a fun weekend!
Lo-Lo's Chicken and Waffles, Las Vegas



View from street in front of my son's apartment, Los Angeles



Last rest stop on the way back to Vegas, Primm, NV


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia went with me to Las Vegas and L.A. last weekend.  Flew to Vegas, then drove to L.A. to visit my son.  What a fun weekend!
> Lo-Lo's Chicken and Waffles, Las Vegas
> View attachment 3498506
> 
> 
> View from street in front of my son's apartment, Los Angeles
> View attachment 3498510
> 
> 
> Last rest stop on the way back to Vegas, Primm, NV
> View attachment 3498513


OMG, that Olivia is such a jet-setter!!   And she looks STUNNING, I might add!    So glad you and Olivia had a fun gettaway.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that Olivia is such a jet-setter!!   And she looks STUNNING, I might add!    So glad you and Olivia had a fun gettaway.



Hey Sarah!

Thanks! Olivia and I had a blast!  We're in S.F. now, hanging out at my sister's apartment until we have to leave for my nail appointment.  Not sure what color I'm going with this time. 

I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia went with me to Las Vegas and L.A. last weekend.  Flew to Vegas, then drove to L.A. to visit my son.  What a fun weekend!
> Lo-Lo's Chicken and Waffles, Las Vegas
> View attachment 3498506
> 
> 
> View from street in front of my son's apartment, Los Angeles
> View attachment 3498510
> 
> 
> Last rest stop on the way back to Vegas, Primm, NV
> View attachment 3498513



Well I've got to say it looks like Olivia had a BLAST!!!!  And looked amazing doing it!!  I'm glad to see you had a terrific time RN!


----------



## dgphoto

Teardrop Florentine hobo today accompanied by a tassel I made. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Well I've got to say it looks like Olivia had a BLAST!!!!  And looked amazing doing it!!  I'm glad to see you had a terrific time RN!



Thanks TT!
Olivia was fun to carry, especially on the plane! A 22-23oz Smart Water bottle fit (tilted a little so I had to make sure the top was on tight), a skull cap and scarf in case I got cold on the plane, a United travel pouch (from a previous flight) with my meds, tissues, etc., and all my regular things were in the bag.  And the fixed handles were an advantage on the plane because they made it easier to just bend over a little a grab the handles when I needed to get something out of the bag.  Olivia earned a spot on my next trip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Teardrop Florentine hobo today accompanied by a tassel I made. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498974


Hi D!

This is one of the bags, that every time someone posts a picture of, I go to ebay and look for one in red!  I know it's too small for my everyday needs but I've always loved the style. I tell myself if I find one I'll downsize my junk, but I know it won't work, and I won't carry it long.  But I love looking at it and yours is stunning!  And I love the tassel you made!  This is a great picture of your bag and the pumpkins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dgphoto said:


> Teardrop Florentine hobo today accompanied by a tassel I made. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498974


Love the teardrop, DG!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Teardrop Florentine hobo today accompanied by a tassel I made. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498974


Love the photo! Great looking bag D! I saw it on the Den too.


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi D!
> 
> This is one of the bags, that every time someone posts a picture of, I go to ebay and look for one in red!  I know it's too small for my everyday needs but I've always loved the style. I tell myself if I find one I'll downsize my junk, but I know it won't work, and I won't carry it long.  But I love looking at it and yours is stunning!  And I love the tassel you made!  This is a great picture of your bag and the pumpkins!


Thanks! It really holds a lot more than I thought it would. I can fit everything in it that I carry in all my other bag-they just stand on end rather than horizontally. It's very comfortable to wear. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the teardrop, DG!


Thanks! She's a keeper!



YankeeDooney said:


> Love the photo! Great looking bag D! I saw it on the Den too.


Thanks, YD! It finally feels like fall here so I busted out my black bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Attached is Sarah's post from the "Non Dooney..." thread.  Tyler is Coach's latest MFF tote.  I saw her IRL at the outlet and I fell in love with the deep outside zipper pocket.  I wasn't in the market for a tote at the time, but now I'm suffering severe separation anxiety.



I'm a little behind here as usual these days, but I can't believe I'm seeing this. Now I have to get it. I was at the outlet by my house (this one doesn't have a Dooney store so I always go into Coach and MK) This time I wasn't going in but the Tyler caught my eye in the window so I went in to check it out. I love it in the oxblood. I didn't get it, but I have been thinking about it ever since. Now I think I have to go back. I love the big chunky shiny zipper pull and coach tag on the front. If Sarah says it's a great bag and you say it's a great bag then that does it for me! [emoji16]


----------



## BadWolf10

Gorgeous bags ladies!! I have been out of town so I lurked around posts, but havent been able to post much. So many beauties!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> My fav bag...Wilson Panama
> View attachment 3498413


You could try this one. I might be slightly off in size.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia went with me to Las Vegas and L.A. last weekend.  Flew to Vegas, then drove to L.A. to visit my son.  What a fun weekend!
> Lo-Lo's Chicken and Waffles, Las Vegas
> View attachment 3498506
> 
> 
> View from street in front of my son's apartment, Los Angeles
> View attachment 3498510
> 
> 
> Last rest stop on the way back to Vegas, Primm, NV
> View attachment 3498513


Love the pics RN! Looks like you had a great time and so did Olivia apparently.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Let's try this again. Panama with proposed key fob/charm.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> Let's try this again. Panama with proposed key fob/charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499399



Oolala!! Where did you find that one?


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Oolala!! Where did you find that one?


These are at the outlets....still I hope. $14.99
Luggage tag/key fob


----------



## dgphoto

Wow!!! I really love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Wow!!! I really love it!


http://www.ilovedooney.com/other-lu..._color=MLCGLTCG#start=72&cgid=ild-accessories


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the pics RN! Looks like you had a great time and so did Olivia apparently.



Thanks YD!
I had a wonderful time!


----------



## dgphoto

Carried this bright bag today [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Carried this bright bag today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3502403



Nice fall color on that bag. I think Dooney should offer that hangtag for purchase. Always liked that one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Carried this bright bag today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3502403





YankeeDooney said:


> Nice fall color on that bag. I think Dooney should offer that hangtag for purchase. Always liked that one.



HI D and YD!
*D*, Nice bag! I've always loved Dooney's nylon bags. Such good quality!  
When I was looking at your picture I saw the hangtag and remembered how much I loved that one!  I know I have one on one of my closet bags.  When I get the energy I'll dig through the closet and hope I can find it.  I think it'll look good on Olivia since her trim is the same color (or close enough). 

*YD:* I agree with you! I think Dooney should offer this hangtag for purchase!


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice fall color on that bag. I think Dooney should offer that hangtag for purchase. Always liked that one.


That would be awesome! I see them once in a while for sale by themselves but they're usually more than just buying a cheap bag with the tag on it. 



RuedeNesle said:


> HI D and YD!
> *D*, Nice bag! I've always loved Dooney's nylon bags. Such good quality!
> When I was looking at your picture I saw the hangtag and remembered how much I loved that one!  I know I have one on one of my closet bags.  When I get the energy I'll dig through the closet and hope I can find it.  I think it'll look good on Olivia since her trim is the same color (or close enough).
> 
> *YD:* I agree with you! I think Dooney should offer this hangtag for purchase!


Yes, I agree! The nylon bags are super easy to carry.  No worries on a rainy day!


----------



## dgphoto

Today's companion!


----------



## Twoboyz

dgphoto said:


> Today's companion!
> View attachment 3503292



What an awesome photo and bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.
> 
> View attachment 3503832



Hi TB!
I'm happy Miss G Lolo made her fall debut. She's a beauty!
Be safe traveling in the rain!


----------



## momjules

Wow, she's a beauty! That co.or is discontinued now isn't it? 
Have a safe day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  I love the grape color.  Enjoy your LOLO.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.
> 
> View attachment 3503832



Oh nice TB! I forgot about grape. Such a nice color. Wish they would do more bags in that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> I'm happy Miss G Lolo made her fall debut. She's a beauty!
> Be safe traveling in the rain!



Thanks RN! [emoji4]



momjules said:


> Wow, she's a beauty! That co.or is discontinued now isn't it?
> Have a safe day!



Thanks Jules! No I don't believe it's available anymore. I found mine on EBay last year. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  I love the grape color.  Enjoy your LOLO.



Thanks LJ! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh nice TB! I forgot about grape. Such a nice color. Wish they would do more bags in that color!



Thanks YD! I love this color for fall. [emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

Twoboyz said:


> What an awesome photo and bag! [emoji7]


Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.
> View attachment 3503832


She's a beaut!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> She's a beaut!!!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

dgphoto said:


> Today's companion!
> View attachment 3503292


Beautiful! Love those drawstring bags !!


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.
> 
> View attachment 3503832


I am not usually much for shades of purple, but she is a beauty!! Love the continuous color on the LogoLock.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I am not usually much for shades of purple, but she is a beauty!! Love the continuous color on the LogoLock.



Thanks! I'm actually not either, but surprisingly this one struck a chord. It's like a deep shade of burgundy/purple almost more toward a brown shade so it worked. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828



Oh nooooo! It's just way too early! I do love how pretty it is. Miss Denim looks ready to take in the tundra! I love your photos. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828



Snow already?  It's not even Halloween! When I was growing up in Illinois I never wanted snow before Halloween.  After that I was okay with it.  As an adult, I never wanted snow!  But the snow in your picture makes a beautiful backdrop for Miss D Saffiano!  She's a beauty!  Be safe travelling!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828



Ms Saffiano looks beautiful! The snow is very pretty,  but wow, too early!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828


Very lovely photo!


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Teardrop Florentine hobo today accompanied by a tassel I made. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498974


Teardrop hobo in all black is really gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I can't believe you got the snow!  Hopefully it's melted already.  You are right,  saffiano is perfect for the snow.


----------



## MaryBel

So many gorgeous purses out and about! Good choices ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I can't believe you got the snow!  Hopefully it's melted already.  You are right,  saffiano is perfect for the snow.


Thanks LJ. Just rain now. Snow is all gone but I could not believe we got it already. RN is right. Snow before Halloween? That's not right.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828


So pretty!! And I love the snow  most don't,  but I do. Love that pic!


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Ladies, it's official. Winter is here. I am seriously not ready for snow just yet. Geesh! Miss Denim Saffiano Zip Zip is ready though.
> View attachment 3504828


What a gorgeous, gorgeous picture!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got a doo-dad for my Camo.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Got a doo-dad for my Camo.



Looks great with that bag!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks LJ. Just rain now. Snow is all gone but I could not believe we got it already. RN is right. Snow before Halloween? That's not right.



I got a facebook memory from 2011 talking about us having snow last weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Got a doo-dad for my Camo.



It looks perfect on there, like it was made for the bag. [emoji106] Cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Got a doo-dad for my Camo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


Hey Sarah!

I'm lovin' the charm!  I want one! 

Love it on your camo!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Got a doo-dad for my Camo.


Oh that looks perfect!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, everyone.      Happy Halloween!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Got a doo-dad for my Camo.


Perfect match! Looks like it came with the bag. I like this one. Not sure why I haven't gotten it yet. Must correct that.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my gray Florentine satchel to lunch today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray Florentine satchel to lunch today.



Gorgeous and I love your skirt. So pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## DBLover318

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy today so I got Miss Grape Lolo out for the first time this fall.
> 
> View attachment 3503832


What a gorgeous bag!!!  Love, love the color!  Looks so rich and elegant.  I have the LoLo in Aqua, Baby Pink, Bone, Dark Grey and Dusty Blue.  The pebble leather takes color so beautifully.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore this satchel today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore this satchel today.



Gorgeous TM.


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> I wore this satchel today.



All yours bags are in excellent condition. Have you been a collector for a long time? How many bags do you own? How many have come and gone?


----------



## Trudysmom

I have always loved handbags but didn't really collect until about four years ago. I don't remember how many I have.  I have not sold any.

I have all of the Dooney  and Coach bags I want. I think I now have the Gucci and LV bags I want also. I am happy with my collection. 


momjules said:


> All yours bags are in excellent condition. Have you been a collector for a long time? How many bags do you own? How many have come and gone?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I have always loved handbags but didn't really collect until about four years ago. I don't remember how many I have. I did count them a while back. They are all displayed in my closet. I have not sold any.
> 
> I have all of the Dooney  and Coach bags I want. I think I now have the Gucci and LV bags I want also. I am happy with my collection.


TM, I have seen those words written before by other members who shall remain nameless. "I am happy with my collection." It seems to be a phrase or curse for multiplying handbags.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> TM, I have seen those words written before by other members who shall remain nameless. "I am happy with my collection." It seems to be a phrase or curse for multiplying handbags.


It is possible LV could have something else I want in the future. I just don't think about any new bags now.


----------



## BadWolf10

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]



She is gorgeous! Twins .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]


*BW:*  The leather looks amazing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]



There's nothing like a beautiful bag to complete a fall day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]


She's a beauty, BW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lunch this afternoon: My first Cajun Lobster Roll at Lobster Me, San Francisco.  I liked the way the lobster was seasoned but I didn't like the cajun mayo.  It was more sweet than hot.  I ate the lobster without the bread and it was very good.  I love their homemade chips!  I attached two pictures, with and without a flash.  
Without Flash:




With Flash:


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> She is gorgeous! Twins .





lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  The leather looks amazing.





RuedeNesle said:


> There's nothing like a beautiful bag to complete a fall day! [emoji2]





MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, BW!


Thanks ladies!! I tend to forget how beautiful she is until I get her out again. Then I fall in love all over again.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch this afternoon: My first Cajun Lobster Roll at Lobster Me, San Francisco.  I liked the way the lobster was seasoned but I didn't like the cajun mayo.  It was more sweet than hot.  I ate the lobster without the bread and it was very good.  I love their homemade chips!  I attached two pictures, with and without a flash.
> Without Flash:
> 
> View attachment 3512374
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> View attachment 3512376


Wow she is beautiful! I am in love with that red!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]


I had to get a micro fiber towel to wipe the drool off my iPad while admiring this beauty.  I LOVE this bag and color!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch this afternoon: My first Cajun Lobster Roll at Lobster Me, San Francisco.  I liked the way the lobster was seasoned but I didn't like the cajun mayo.  It was more sweet than hot.  I ate the lobster without the bread and it was very good.  I love their homemade chips!  I attached two pictures, with and without a flash.
> Without Flash:
> 
> View attachment 3512374
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> View attachment 3512376



Your bag looks to be enjoying her time out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch this afternoon: My first Cajun Lobster Roll at Lobster Me, San Francisco.  I liked the way the lobster was seasoned but I didn't like the cajun mayo.  It was more sweet than hot.  I ate the lobster without the bread and it was very good.  I love their homemade chips!  I attached two pictures, with and without a flash.
> Without Flash:
> 
> View attachment 3512374
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> View attachment 3512376


Your lunch and your bag are both so yummy looking.       And BTW, you need to give that bag a name so I will know "who" you are talking about.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Wow she is beautiful! I am in love with that red!


Thanks BW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Your lunch and your bag are both so yummy looking.       And BTW, you need to give that bag a name so I will know "who" you are talking about.



Thanks Sarah!
  You know I'm working on it! I was calling her FLO T before she arrived.  Now I think she needs a new name. If you think of one before I do let me know!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Your bag looks to be enjoying her time out.



She had a great time!  She complained about all the walking we did. (Oh wait, that was me. ) We went to the SF Center, hardware store, Trader Joe's, Philz Coffee, and the bank.  She's excited to venture out today.  I think we'll check out Macy's Super Saturday Sale.

I hope you and your new hobo are having a great Saturday!


----------



## MrsKC

First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .


----------



## Twoboyz

DBLover318 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!!  Love, love the color!  Looks so rich and elegant.  I have the LoLo in Aqua, Baby Pink, Bone, Dark Grey and Dusty Blue.  The pebble leather takes color so beautifully.



Thank you so much! I love the color. You have a beautiful collection of colors, one for any outfit I bet. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore this satchel today.



A gorgeous classic. [emoji4]



YankeeDooney said:


> TM, I have seen those words written before by other members who shall remain nameless. "I am happy with my collection." It seems to be a phrase or curse for multiplying handbags.



So true YD [emoji23]



BadWolf10 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo twist hobo in chestnut along for the ride today.Perfect for a fall day [emoji3] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]



Gorgeous, gorgeous bag! All of the Chestnut ones I've come across (all at the outlet) have been pebbled. The color looks so rich. [emoji7]



RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch this afternoon: My first Cajun Lobster Roll at Lobster Me, San Francisco.  I liked the way the lobster was seasoned but I didn't like the cajun mayo.  It was more sweet than hot.  I ate the lobster without the bread and it was very good.  I love their homemade chips!  I attached two pictures, with and without a flash.
> Without Flash:
> 
> View attachment 3512374
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> View attachment 3512376



Well, Flo T looks like she's having a great time. She has to be cheering everyone up with that gorgeous red color. The lobster roll looks yummy. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .



You look great with your new hobo. It looks perfect. Happy Sunday. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .



Looking good! Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .


She's gorgeous, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, KC!





Twoboyz said:


> A gorgeous classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great with your new hobo. It looks perfect. Happy Sunday.





RuedeNesle said:


> Looking good! Happy Sunday to you too!




Thanks ladies, hope you had a good day!


----------



## aerinha

Still using my grey florentine medium pocket


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Still using my grey florentine medium pocket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515624



Hi A!
She's a beauty!  I can see why you're still carrying her!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bobetta

MrsKC said:


> First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .


After my Flo loves, this bag style has been my fave. Have used mine a lot and is super comfy! Love yours.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my gray Florentine satchel to lunch today.


Twins! Love this bag. I must take it out this week. Love your look!!


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> First outing, off to church.  I love the slouchiness  and casualness of this bag. Happy Sunday ladies .



I have this bag, too. I absolutely love it! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Bobetta

I finally pulled away from my Smooth Leather Hobo and been addicted again to my Flo life. Lol. Here's my Medium Flo in Taupe. My fave Flo is my Natural but I still don't take her out. Soon. Lol.


----------



## MrsKC

Bobetta said:


> After my Flo loves, this bag style has been my fave. Have used mine a lot and is super comfy! Love yours.



Thank you!  I am loving it!


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I have this bag, too. I absolutely love it! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.



What color do you have?


----------



## MrsKC

Bobetta said:


> I finally pulled away from my Smooth Leather Hobo and been addicted again to my Flo life. Lol. Here's my Medium Flo in Taupe. My fave Flo is my Natural but I still don't take her out. Soon. Lol.



Oh yes, lovely flo.


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> What color do you have?


I have it in the color Saddle. Goes with everything...


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I have it in the color Saddle. Goes with everything...



That is a great color ....I know I will add fushia and I bet there will be others as well . This bag just carries great and the leather is thick and lovely.  Yes, saddle goes with everything.


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> I finally pulled away from my Smooth Leather Hobo and been addicted again to my Flo life. Lol. Here's my Medium Flo in Taupe. My fave Flo is my Natural but I still don't take her out. Soon. Lol.



Looks great!

I still love my natural vachetta satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Still using my grey florentine medium pocket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515624



The grey Florentine leather is so luxe! Beautiful!



Bobetta said:


> I finally pulled away from my Smooth Leather Hobo and been addicted again to my Flo life. Lol. Here's my Medium Flo in Taupe. My fave Flo is my Natural but I still don't take her out. Soon. Lol.



Looking beautiful Bobetta and so is the bag! 



seton said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I still love my natural vachetta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516334



Gorgeous Bag! I love the luggage tag and the wallet too.


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> I finally pulled away from my Smooth Leather Hobo and been addicted again to my Flo life. Lol. Here's my Medium Flo in Taupe. My fave Flo is my Natural but I still don't take her out. Soon. Lol.


Gorgeous, both of you


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I still love my natural vachetta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516334



So pretty! Love how the wallet goes with it!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.


Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.


She looks so lush and warm. Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I still love my natural vachetta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516334


Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.


Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I still love my natural vachetta satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516334



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.



Lovely,  I love a suede bag!


----------



## momjules

Please let us know how dooney suede holds up.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Please let us know how dooney suede holds up.



I have several and they have held up great!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> She looks so lush and warm. Gorgeous!


Thanks GF!
She is! Perfect for a dry fall day - one of the few we get


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Lovely,  I love a suede bag!


Thanks GF! I love them too! Suede and Nubuck!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.



Gorgeous! Suede is always so cuddly. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Suede is always so cuddly. [emoji4]


Thanks GF! 
I agree, cuddly is the perfect word to describe it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.


Hi MB!
I love your suede Sloan! You and TB are right, suede is cuddly!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco
> View attachment 3518318



Now that's some staging!  Gorgeous! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Now that's some staging!  Gorgeous! !



Thanks very much KC!
It took several shots from different angles, and lots of stares from patrons.  Once they realized I wasn't taking pictures of them, or they weren't missing some picture worthy activity outside, they went back to their coffee and laptops.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> I love your suede Sloan! You and TB are right, suede is cuddly!  Enjoy!



Thanks GF


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco
> View attachment 3518318



Everything is good in this pic: A gorgeous Dooney, a starbucks coffee and of course SF! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks very much KC!
> It took several shots from different angles, and lots of stares from patrons.  Once they realized I wasn't taking pictures of them, or they weren't missing some picture worthy activity outside, they went back to their coffee and laptops.



You are too funny GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Everything is good in this pic: A gorgeous Dooney, a starbucks coffee and of course SF! Love it!



Thanks MB!


----------



## Trudysmom

Red, white and blue today. Raspberry Buckley.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> Red, white and blue today. Raspberry Buckley. [emoji2]


Soo beautiful!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Red, white and blue today. Raspberry Buckley.



Haven't seen that one in a while TM. I just love it to pieces!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco
> View attachment 3518318


Love this bag!  You even got a red truck to drive by in the background.  You are good!


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.



Love it! I have the Suede Sloan in Olive.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco
> View attachment 3518318


That bags is stunning RN, and the photo is the best ever...perfect ad.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my suede Sloan in Amber. Love how soft she is. She puddles to the floor.
> View attachment 3517302
> 
> Whoa, sorry for the huge image. It was the same one I posted when I got her, but somehow it's displaying bigger.


This is a lovely color bag GF. Love the suede with the leather trim in that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> Love this bag!  You even got a red truck to drive by in the background.  You are good!



Thanks LID! 

The truck pulled over for a moment.  I was trying to get a good picture before it pulled off!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> That bags is stunning RN, and the photo is the best ever...perfect ad.



Thanks very much YD! 
I've been inspired by your beautiful background pics that could be editorial photos for Dooney. Most recently your pic of your blue zip zip, with the snow in background.


----------



## BadWolf10

.


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Love how the wallet goes with it!



Gorgeous! I have the Sloan hobo in the pebble leather. It's a great size bag and I love how the leather keeps getting softer the more I use her.
Love your suede version and the color is so perfect for fall!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Starbucks, San Francisco
> View attachment 3518318



OMG..stunning photo! I just love the composition of how it all goes together with that gorgeous bag being the jewel in the center. I'm glad you have decided to keep her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Red, white and blue today. Raspberry Buckley.



Very nice outfit and very beautiful bag T!


----------



## LizzieKate

Hi all! I have my green Norfolk Satchel out today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> OMG..stunning photo! I just love the composition of how it all goes together with that gorgeous bag being the jewel in the center. I'm glad you have decided to keep her. [emoji4]



Thanks TB! 
Just the thought of sending her back gave me separation anxiety.  I knew she had to stay.  I decided if I ever see her on sale I'll use my "cappuccino theory" to justify the difference in price.  EX: If 20 days from the day she arrived I see her on sale for $100 off, I'll divide $100 by 20 and that comes to $5/day, which is less than my $5.55 daily cappuccino.  So I got to carry her 20 days sooner than waiting for a sale and it cost less than a cappuccino/day. (The things we do to justify a handbag purchase! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

LizzieKate said:


> Hi all! I have my green Norfolk Satchel out today.



Hi LK!
I love your satchel, wallet and key fob! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> Hi all! I have my green Norfolk Satchel out today.



Such a cute fall bag. Love it! [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> Just the thought of sending her back gave me separation anxiety.  I knew she had to stay.  I decided if I ever see her on sale I'll use my "cappuccino theory" to justify the difference in price.  EX: If 20 days from the day she arrived I see her on sale for $100 off, I'll divide $100 by 20 and that comes to $5/day, which is less than my $5.55 daily cappuccino.  So I got to carry her 20 days sooner than waiting for a sale and it cost less than a cappuccino/day. (The things we do to justify a handbag purchase! )



That's a great way to look at it! I love that! The sooner you can start enjoying that beauty the better!
Hugs. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

First carry for this snugly suede Verona Satchel in wine. This is a recent outlet purchase. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> Just the thought of sending her back gave me separation anxiety. [emoji23] I knew she had to stay.  I decided if I ever see her on sale I'll use my "cappuccino theory" to justify the difference in price.  EX: If 20 days from the day she arrived I see her on sale for $100 off, I'll divide $100 by 20 and that comes to $5/day, which is less than my $5.55 daily cappuccino.  So I got to carry her 20 days sooner than waiting for a sale and it cost less than a cappuccino/day. (The things we do to justify a handbag purchase! )


I love your reasoning, RN!  [emoji56]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I love your reasoning, RN!  [emoji56]



Thanks C!

By any means necessary!


----------



## dgphoto

Singing Alto today [emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> Just the thought of sending her back gave me separation anxiety. [emoji23] I knew she had to stay.  I decided if I ever see her on sale I'll use my "cappuccino theory" to justify the difference in price.  EX: If 20 days from the day she arrived I see her on sale for $100 off, I'll divide $100 by 20 and that comes to $5/day, which is less than my $5.55 daily cappuccino.  So I got to carry her 20 days sooner than waiting for a sale and it cost less than a cappuccino/day. (The things we do to justify a handbag purchase! )


Omg I love that!! I am so glad you kept her, she is a beauty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> *Singing Alto today *[emoji23]
> View attachment 3520963


Your "voice" is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg I love that!! I am so glad you kept her, she is a beauty!!



Thanks BW!


----------



## Twoboyz

dgphoto said:


> Singing Alto today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3520963


Gorgeous! That leather looks so beautiful and broken in.  Love the pouf.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> First carry for this snugly suede Verona Satchel in wine. This is a recent outlet purchase. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3520940


Oooo, very nice and breautiful color! I see you got sucked into the Dooney Outlet Tractor Beam TB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Singing Alto today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3520963


Wow, that's a beauty D!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LizzieKate said:


> Hi all! I have my green Norfolk Satchel out today.


Very cute and unique. Great match with the wallet!


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Singing Alto today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3520963


This is lovely!  What is the name of this style?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> First carry for this snugly suede Verona Satchel in wine. This is a recent outlet purchase. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3520940



I missed this post!  She's beautiful!  Congrats TB!


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> Your "voice" is beautiful!


 [emoji23][emoji23] thanks! 



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! That leather looks so beautiful and broken in.  Love the pouf.


 Thanks, she cleaned up like a new penny!



YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that's a beauty D!


 Thanks, lady!



carterazo said:


> This is lovely!  What is the name of this style?


 Thank you! It's called Wide Crescent with Gusset, style MB32. It took me FOREVER to find the name and any info on it-finally used the Way Back Machine and found it (Dooney site 2005, I think). I got her for a song on Posh, gave her a bath and conditioned the heck out of her. [emoji7]

This picture does her no justice whatsoever!


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble grain hobo in wine today....I keep wanting to say her color is Ruby Red, the color of my car, because she is the exact same color. Maybe I should call her Ruby [emoji6] [emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble grain hobo in wine today....I keep wanting to say her color is Ruby Red, the color of my car, because she is the exact same color. Maybe I should call her Ruby [emoji6] [emoji173]



I think Ruby is a perfect name for her!  She's beautiful!   And the wristlet is a beauty too.  They are great together!


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Thank you! It's called Wide Crescent with Gusset, style MB32. It took me FOREVER to find the name and any info on it-finally used the Way Back Machine and found it (Dooney site 2005, I think). I got her for a song on Posh, gave her a bath and conditioned the heck out of her. [emoji7]
> 
> This picture does her no justice whatsoever!



Thank you for digging up the info! Never heard of the Way Back Machine. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Enjoy you new beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble grain hobo in wine today....I keep wanting to say her color is Ruby Red, the color of my car, because she is the exact same color. Maybe I should call her Ruby [emoji6] [emoji173]


Love the color and such a nice set. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> First carry for this snugly suede Verona Satchel in wine. This is a recent outlet purchase. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3520940



She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble grain hobo in wine today....I keep wanting to say her color is Ruby Red, the color of my car, because she is the exact same color. Maybe I should call her Ruby [emoji6] [emoji173]



What a pretty set! Perfect for fall!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808


Love the poof!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808



She is lovely! !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  love the Sabrina.  I'll have to take mine out and give it some love.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed this post!  She's beautiful!  Congrats TB!



Thanks RN! [emoji4]



BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble grain hobo in wine today....I keep wanting to say her color is Ruby Red, the color of my car, because she is the exact same color. Maybe I should call her Ruby [emoji6] [emoji173]



So pretty! I love her new name. It's perfect! [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel! [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808



I love her with her poof! So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808


Poof there it is...poof there it is....sing it baby. I love that Sabrina!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, all!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808


Sooooo pretty.  I read you post and though it sounded like a nice title for a book...Sabrina and Her New Poof.


----------



## southernbelle82

Pretty pink small Lexington. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina and her new poof.  [emoji102]
> View attachment 3522808



Love!


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> Pretty pink small Lexington. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524582


Pretty in pink!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap  It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524956
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap [emoji23] It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Pretty pink small Lexington. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524582


Pretty in Pink!! Great pop of color!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524956
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap  It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!



Happy Friday MB!
Your hobo is beautiful, even with the plastic wrap!  
Have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Sooooo pretty.  I read you post and though it sounded like a nice title for a book...Sabrina and Her New Poof.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524956
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap  It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!


Love that color, MB!   Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524956
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap  It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!


Very nice GF! Love the color of course. So, what do you think about it? I was curious if it would be too big or an awkward carry. Thoughts so far?


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Pretty pink small Lexington. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524582


Yes, pretty color Belle!


----------



## MrsKC

Mini satchel in T'moro is the bag of the day. I think it has been at least a year since I carried her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Mini satchel in T'moro is the bag of the day. I think it has been at least a year since I carried her.



Mornin' KC!
It's nice to pull out a beautiful bag you haven't carried in a long while.  It's like falling in love all over again.
Enjoy her!
Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> Pretty pink small Lexington. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524582



So pretty in pink. I just think the Small Lexington is such a prim and proper little tote. I love it! 



MaryBel said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney toscana hobo in bordeaux. Got this as is and it came brand new! I got this one before I started my ban. I actually got a couple more but haven't had time to post  them. Hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524956
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm carrying it without the plastic wrap  It's rains a lot here but not enough to justify carrying the bag like that!




Congrats on this beautiful as is purchase! She's a beauty! Lol on her little strappy raincoat[emoji23]



MrsKC said:


> Mini satchel in T'moro is the bag of the day. I think it has been at least a year since I carried her.



So cute! You look great! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Flo and I got caught in the rain yesterday morning. We walked about 4 blocks.  She looks scary when she's wet, but she dries off well!  It's raining in SF again today. (I'm happy because we need rain!)  Olivia is hanging in my sister's closet and I can hear her calling, "Put me in Coach! Put me in!"   If I go out today, I'll carry Olivia.
Also, I know a lot of women don't like the strap on this bag because it's not leather.  When I bought it I didn't care because I said I wasn't going to use the strap much anyway. (I rarely use the strap on Olivia.)  But the strap is so comfortable on my shoulder I use it 80% of the time.  I'm loving the strap!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Mini satchel in T'moro is the bag of the day. I think it has been at least a year since I carried her.


Show her some love, KC!   Gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Flo and I got caught in the rain yesterday morning. We walked about 4 blocks.  She looks scary when she's wet, but she dries off well!  It's raining in SF again today. (I'm happy because we need rain!)  Olivia is hanging in my sister's closet and I can hear her calling, "Put me in Coach! Put me in!"   If I go out today, I'll carry Olivia.
> Also, I know a lot of women don't like the strap on this bag because it's not leather.  When I bought it I didn't care because I said I wasn't going to use the strap much anyway. (I rarely use the strap on Olivia.)  But the strap is so comfortable on my shoulder I use it 80% of the time.  I'm loving the strap!
> View attachment 3526641
> View attachment 3526642


OMG!!   She does look pretty scary all wet like that.   I'm glad to see that she recovered well and is as beautiful as ever.   I totally agree with you about the strap; it is one of the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Flo and I got caught in the rain yesterday morning. We walked about 4 blocks.  She looks scary when she's wet, but she dries off well!  It's raining in SF again today. (I'm happy because we need rain!)  Olivia is hanging in my sister's closet and I can hear her calling, "Put me in Coach! Put me in!" [emoji23]  If I go out today, I'll carry Olivia.
> Also, I know a lot of women don't like the strap on this bag because it's not leather.  When I bought it I didn't care because I said I wasn't going to use the strap much anyway. (I rarely use the strap on Olivia.)  But the strap is so comfortable on my shoulder I use it 80% of the time.  I'm loving the strap!
> View attachment 3526641
> View attachment 3526642


Wow she is resilient!! What a beauty


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Flo and I got caught in the rain yesterday morning. We walked about 4 blocks.  She looks scary when she's wet, but she dries off well!  It's raining in SF again today. (I'm happy because we need rain!)  Olivia is hanging in my sister's closet and I can hear her calling, "Put me in Coach! Put me in!"   If I go out today, I'll carry Olivia.
> Also, I know a lot of women don't like the strap on this bag because it's not leather.  When I bought it I didn't care because I said I wasn't going to use the strap much anyway. (I rarely use the strap on Olivia.)  But the strap is so comfortable on my shoulder I use it 80% of the time.  I'm loving the strap!
> View attachment 3526641
> View attachment 3526642



Omgosh heart failure! 
Your prayers have been answered and she has been healed .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   She does look pretty scary all wet like that.   I'm glad to see that she recovered well and is as beautiful as ever.   I totally agree with you about the strap; it is one of the most comfortable to wear.





BadWolf10 said:


> Wow she is resilient!! What a beauty





MrsKC said:


> Omgosh heart failure!
> Your prayers have been answered and she has been healed .



Thanks ladies!
I patiently waited for her dry. (Picture me sitting next to her, staring her down, not blinking! ) I read the care instructions on dooney.com and confirmed Florentine darkens when it gets wet but goes back to it's original color as it dries. I felt (a little) better after reading that.  And I was very happy when she was dry and looked like her old self again!


----------



## momjules

Wow your bag looks great after she dried!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Flo and I got caught in the rain yesterday morning. We walked about 4 blocks.  She looks scary when she's wet, but she dries off well!  It's raining in SF again today. (I'm happy because we need rain!)  Olivia is hanging in my sister's closet and I can hear her calling, "Put me in Coach! Put me in!"   If I go out today, I'll carry Olivia.
> Also, I know a lot of women don't like the strap on this bag because it's not leather.  When I bought it I didn't care because I said I wasn't going to use the strap much anyway. (I rarely use the strap on Olivia.)  But the strap is so comfortable on my shoulder I use it 80% of the time.  I'm loving the strap!
> View attachment 3526641
> View attachment 3526642



I love happy endings! [emoji4][emoji106][emoji4] This is so reassuring to those of us who have Florentine phobia [emoji51]  Maybe I will use my Florentines more often now. I'm so glad she's as beautiful as ever.  Also that's great news on the strap. I had a feeling I would like it, and hearing that just seals the deal. I can't wait to try it out someday.  

Our Olivia's should get together for an afternoon of lattes and shopping. Mines been pretty bored lately too. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done. 

City Barlow


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done.
> 
> City Barlow
> 
> View attachment 3527507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527508


Love the look and I'm obsessed with the City leather.  Glad you are enjoying the Barlow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I patiently waited for her dry. (Picture me sitting next to her, staring her down, not blinking! ) I read the care instructions on dooney.com and confirmed Florentine darkens when it gets wet but goes back to it's original color as it dries. I felt (a little) better after reading that.  And I was very happy when she was dry and looked like her old self again!


RN:  So glad you handbag recovered it's spotless beauty.  Maybe the Toscano Florentine handles the weather differently  than the original.  Is your handbag from the Toscano Florentine collection?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done.
> 
> City Barlow
> 
> View attachment 3527507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527508


Gorgeous!


----------



## Flossy72

Twoboyz said:


> I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done.
> 
> City Barlow
> 
> View attachment 3527507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527508


OMG I love this bag- I just picked the same one up at the outlet store and haven't taken it out of the bag yet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Wow your bag looks great after she dried!!



Thanks MJ!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love happy endings! [emoji4][emoji106][emoji4]* This is so reassuring to those of us who have Florentine phobia* [emoji51]  Maybe I will use my Florentines more often now. I'm so glad she's as beautiful as ever.  Also that's great news on the strap. I had a feeling I would like it, and hearing that just seals the deal. I can't wait to try it out someday.
> 
> 
> *Our Olivia's should get together for an afternoon of lattes and shopping. Mines been pretty bored lately too*. [emoji23]



Thanks TB!
I had a red Florentine pocket satchel that I gifted when I moved in 2014. (See page 1, reply #2 of the "Dooney Florentine Clubhouse".)  I know I took it out in all kind of weather, but it's been over two years, and my new satchel is the new Toscana leather so I wasn't sure if it would react the same to rain.  Fixed handles and web straps used to be dealbreakers for me. But on this bag they work beautifully!

  I'm sure the Olivias, and the two of us would have a wonderful time! I would love for us to meet up at the outlet when I visit my BFF. (No date set yet, she just told me I better come visit her!)




Twoboyz said:


> I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done.
> 
> City Barlow
> 
> View attachment 3527507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527508



She's beautiful!  I'm so glad you're giving her some love!  BTW, the hardware is substantial on the FLO Toscana too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  So glad you handbag recovered it's spotless beauty.  Maybe the Toscano Florentine handles the weather differently  than the original.  Is your handbag from the Toscano Florentine collection?



Thanks LJ!
Yes, it's from the Florentine Toscana collection.  I was worried at first because there are no separate care instructions for the FLO Toscana collection, like there are for the FLO Edge, Vachetta, Zebra and Nubuk Zebra collections.  But I read all of them and the care instructions were exactly the same as they were for the original Florentine collection so I assumed it would be the same for the Toscana collection.  Thankfully it was!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Twoboyz said:


> I needed to give this bag some love. I've been neglecting it since I got it. I forget how beautiful it is. My favorite thing is the clean modern look of the smooth leather and this large substantial hardware. It's just so well done.
> 
> City Barlow
> 
> View attachment 3527507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527508


This bag is hot!  I just cashed in some points on me credit card and got this bag. It IS sleek and modern.  I love it!


----------



## aerinha

We go out for Thanksgiving and I wanted a small bag so my floretine Cristina came along.


----------



## MrsKC

Definitely a favorite!  Tivoli Alessandra in olive.  Sorry about the poor lighting,  very overcast.
Just off for a few errands, I don't battle the crowds on Thanksgiving weekend .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Definitely a favorite!  Tivoli Alessandra in olive.  Sorry about the poor lighting,  very overcast.
> Just off for a few errands, I don't battle the crowds on Thanksgiving weekend .


Swooooooooooooon.    I love that one, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Swooooooooooooon.    I love that one, KC.



Thanks MB, hope you are enjoying your Saturday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, hope you are enjoying your Saturday!


It's a relaxing day, KC!   Got some laundry on while I sit in the recliner and read, with QVC on as background noise.   Ahhhhh.


----------



## Ness7386

Here is today's riding partner.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

Ness7386 said:


> Here is today's riding partner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Very pretty! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ness7386 said:


> Here is today's riding partner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

This was the OOTD for church.  A black bag would have been great with the shoes.....but the bordeaux was out.
Now the OOTD is yoga pants ......and pork chops in the oven .
Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend.  We have much to be thankful for .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> *We have much to be thankful for *.



Every Day! 

Love your Bordeaux zip zip!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Every Day!
> 
> Love your Bordeaux zip zip!



. Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> This was the OOTD for church.  A black bag would have been great with the shoes.....but the bordeaux was out.
> Now the OOTD is yoga pants ......and pork chops in the oven .
> Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend.  We have much to be thankful for .


Perfect handbag for your outfit.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect handbag for your outfit.



Thanks LJ!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the look and I'm obsessed with the City leather.  Glad you are enjoying the Barlow.



I'm obsessed too! Thanks LJ! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks Sarah! [emoji4]



Flossy72 said:


> OMG I love this bag- I just picked the same one up at the outlet store and haven't taken it out of the bag yet!



Thank you! I almost got the same one in the color Desert in Black Friday, but I came to my senses. Lol! The color is gorgeous. I already have a bag in that color so I just couldn't justify it. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> I had a red Florentine pocket satchel that I gifted when I moved in 2014. (See page 1, reply #2 of the "Dooney Florentine Clubhouse".)  I know I took it out in all kind of weather, but it's been over two years, and my new satchel is the new Toscana leather so I wasn't sure if it would react the same to rain.  Fixed handles and web straps used to be dealbreakers for me. But on this bag they work beautifully!
> 
> I'm sure the Olivias, and the two of us would have a wonderful time! I would love for us to meet up at the outlet when I visit my BFF. (No date set yet, she just told me I better come visit her!)
> 
> [emoji4][emoji106] Just tell me when and I'll be there! I'm excited. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!  I'm so glad you're giving her some love!  BTW, the hardware is substantial on the FLO Toscana too!



Thanks! Oh thats good to know. I love it when details like that are not overlooked. I didn't buy anything at the outlet on Black Friday. I told my favorite SA that I'm waiting for the Toscanas to show up. She didn't have any information, but she said, well you know the Altos stopped coming so maybe that's not a good sign for Toscana. 



LifeIsDucky said:


> This bag is hot!  I just cashed in some points on me credit card and got this bag. It IS sleek and modern.  I love it!



Thanks Ducky! I'm so glad you are getting to experience this gorgeous bag as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> We go out for Thanksgiving and I wanted a small bag so my floretine Cristina came along.
> 
> View attachment 3530235



Gorgeous and that brushed gold hardware is so pretty with this natural Florentine. I saw some Florentine Veronas in natural at the outlet over the weekend and I almost bought one, but the smooth one was in the large size and it was a tiny bit too big. The regular size was pebbly. It was stunning though! Hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Definitely a favorite!  Tivoli Alessandra in olive.  Sorry about the poor lighting,  very overcast.
> Just off for a few errands, I don't battle the crowds on Thanksgiving weekend .



Gorgeous and perfect for the occasion. I love the whole outfit KC. Hope your Thanksgiving was nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> Here is today's riding partner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful! With that pretty pop of color I bet it's hard to keep your eyes on the road! [emoji4] hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This was the OOTD for church.  A black bag would have been great with the shoes.....but the bordeaux was out.
> Now the OOTD is yoga pants ......and pork chops in the oven .
> Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend.  We have much to be thankful for .



Love your church outfit and your after church outfit is my favorite kind. Oh that gorgeous Bordeaux... I love it!


----------



## BadWolf10

So many beautiful bags ladies! We were out of town for the holiday and my app wasn't updating so I didn't see all the wonderful posts. Today I log on and see all these beautiful bags I hope you all had a great holiday!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Definitely a favorite!  Tivoli Alessandra in olive.  Sorry about the poor lighting,  very overcast.
> Just off for a few errands, I don't battle the crowds on Thanksgiving weekend .


That bag is gorgeous KC. Love that color!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Love your church outfit and your after church outfit is my favorite kind. Oh that gorgeous Bordeaux... I love it!



Thanks TB, hope you had a good Sunday.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> That bag is gorgeous KC. Love that color!



Thanks YD, she is a favorite for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So many beautiful bags ladies! We were out of town for the holiday and my app wasn't updating so I didn't see all the wonderful posts. Today I log on and see all these beautiful bags I hope you all had a great holiday!



Hope you had a nice holiday BW [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Hope you had a nice holiday BW [emoji4]


You too!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534141


Oh she is luscious!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534141


Dooney croco in cognac is stunning.  When I first saw it, I became obsessed with the color.   And I normally don't look twice at brown handbags.   Enjoy your satchel,  it's a beauty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534141



Mornin' TB!

She's beautiful! It's fun to remember and carry the bag(s) that started the Dooney obsession! Mine was the QVC TSV double pocket satchel that debuted May, 20[10?].  I bought a couple of Dooney bags before that but I didn't start obsessing about the brand until the TSV.

You have a nice day too!


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534141



Good morning!  I have this bag too! What a great idea to bring her out. As soon as the rain stops, I'll be getting her out. Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm starting off the week with this beauty I haven't carried in awhile. This was one of the bags that kicked off this obsession.  Croco Fino Satchel in Cognac. Have a nice day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534141



She is lovely!  Hope you have a great week!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh she is luscious!! Gorgeous!!



Thanks BW! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney croco in cognac is stunning.  When I first saw it, I became obsessed with the color.   And I normally don't look twice at brown handbags.   Enjoy your satchel,  it's a beauty.



Thanks LJ!



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> She's beautiful! It's fun to remember and carry the bag(s) that started the Dooney obsession! Mine was the QVC TSV double pocket satchel that debuted May, 20[10?].  I bought a couple of Dooney bags before that but I didn't start obsessing about the brand until the TSV.
> 
> You have a nice day too!



Thanks RN! That is one I wanted every time I saw it. I can see why it started your obsession. [emoji4]




momjules said:


> Good morning!  I have this bag too! What a great idea to bring her out. As soon as the rain stops, I'll be getting her out. Beautiful!



Hey there twin. I hope the rain stops for you soon. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> She is lovely!  Hope you have a great week!



Thanks KC!


----------



## MaryBel

Wow, so many gorgeous bags out! 
I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382


Such a cute tote, MB!!   I will be dragging out tartan Nina before long.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382



Very pretty MB, I like pulling out my older bags too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382



Love your tartan shopper! My sister is finally coming to the Dark Side. She watched a recent Dooney show on the DVR with me and now she wants the Ruby Bitsy Bag in Red Tartan! She's still fighting the force but it's just a matter of time.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your tartan shopper! My sister is finally coming to the Dark Side. She watched a recent Dooney show on the DVR with me and now she wants the Ruby Bitsy Bag in Red Tartan! She's still fighting the force but it's just a matter of time.



How can she not...she is surrounded by your "ruby red slippers" bag. I'll call her that, until you name her .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382



I LOVE this bag  I have the green/navy version and sadly the straps are pulling away from the front of the bag. I am not sure whether to have it repaired or trade her in. My first Dooney that has not held up very well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> How can she not...she is surrounded by your "ruby red slippers" bag. I'll call her that, until you name her .


  That's true! I like the name Ruby!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> That's true! I like the name Ruby!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a cute tote, MB!!   I will be dragging out tartan Nina before long.



Thanks GF! It's perfect for me, especially with the rain here! It's perfect for the holidays, and so is Miss Nina, so get her ready!



MrsKC said:


> Very pretty MB, I like pulling out my older bags too!



Thanks GF! I think I use my older ones more than the new ones 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I LOVE this bag  I have the green/navy version and sadly the straps are pulling away from the front of the bag. I am not sure whether to have it repaired or trade her in. My first Dooney that has not held up very well.



Thanks GF! Oh, I love the color combo you have! I have the wristlet in that color combo and the Erica shoulde bag in the wool version. So pretty! I'm so sad to hear the straps are not behaving. What's happening to them?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your tartan shopper! My sister is finally coming to the Dark Side. She watched a recent Dooney show on the DVR with me and now she wants the Ruby Bitsy Bag in Red Tartan! She's still fighting the force but it's just a matter of time.


Thanks GF!
I'm glad to hear you sister is coming to the dark side! She needs to get the Ruby bag, especially in Red Tartan, it's perfect for the holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm glad to hear you sister is coming to the dark side! She needs to get the Ruby bag, especially in Red Tartan,* it's perfect for the holidays!*



That's what I'm trying to tell her!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382



That's so cute and smooshy. Love it! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Love your tartan shopper! My sister is finally coming to the Dark Side. She watched a recent Dooney show on the DVR with me and now she wants the Ruby Bitsy Bag in Red Tartan! She's still fighting the force but it's just a matter of time.



We love company over here in the dark side. The more the merrier! [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> That's true! I like the name Ruby!



Ruby is perfect! I think it fits her better than Flo.


----------



## MrsKC

Working from home today but off for a few errands with my Smooth leather hobo.  
It's cold and windy here in central IN, stay warm ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> We love company over here in the dark side. The more the merrier! [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4]
> Ruby is perfect! I think it fits her better than Flo.



Yes, we love company!  Every time my sister looks at a bag she says "You know I hate you!" It brought a tear to my eye when she sent me a text of a picture of a bag a woman was carrying on a Hallmark Channel movie.  She wanted to know what brand it was.  She started the text by saying, "I HATE YOU!"  

I actually love the name Ruby for her!  I've been calling her that since KC mentioned it yesterday.  She is officially Ruby! (Thanks *KC*! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today but off for a few errands with my Smooth leather hobo.
> It's cold and windy here in central IN, stay warm ladies!



Mornin' KC!
She's a perfect errand companion! 
Stay warm and safe!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, we love company!  Every time my sister looks at a bag she says "You know I hate you!" It brought a tear to my eye when she sent me a text of a picture of a bag a woman was carrying on a Hallmark Channel movie.  She wanted to know what brand it was.  She started the text by saying, "I HATE YOU!"
> 
> I actually love the name Ruby for her!  I've been calling her that since KC mentioned it yesterday.  She is officially Ruby! (Thanks *KC*! )



Aww...Ruby it is! She does remind me of those coveted ruby red slippers . Yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, we love company!  Every time my sister looks at a bag she says "You know I hate you!" It brought a tear to my eye when she sent me a text of a picture of a bag a woman was carrying on a Hallmark Channel movie.  She wanted to know what brand it was.  She started the text by saying, "I HATE YOU!"
> 
> I actually love the name Ruby for her!  I've been calling her that since KC mentioned it yesterday.  She is officially Ruby! (Thanks *KC*! )



That's awesome! I love Ruby! It is so fitting. Nice job KC! 

I am cracking up at your sister and you. It sounds like my sister and I. We went to the outlet in Black Friday and she bought three things from Dooney and then blamed me. I didn't buy anything. My brother-in-law called me a bad influence. Apparently it was my museum's fault. He's just lucky I'm not on the LV train yet. Believe me I would be if I could afford a ticket. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today but off for a few errands with my Smooth leather hobo.
> It's cold and windy here in central IN, stay warm ladies!



Looking good KC! I love that bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Looking good KC! I love that bag!



Thanks TB! I know you will get your Toscana. ....it's coming .


----------



## gm2amm

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today but off for a few errands with my Smooth leather hobo.
> It's cold and windy here in central IN, stay warm ladies!



I love this bag. I have her in the saddle color. Such a soft, gorgeous leather and so easy to carry. Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## MrsKC

gm2amm said:


> I love this bag. I have her in the saddle color. Such a soft, gorgeous leather and so easy to carry. Hope you're having a great day!



Thanks GM, glad you are loving yours as well.  Hope all is well .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Working from home today but off for a few errands with my Smooth leather hobo.
> It's cold and windy here in central IN, stay warm ladies!


Gorgeous!  thats one of the bags on my "to Get" list!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous bags out!
> I've been in my tartan E/W shopper since last weekend. Here she is when we went out for lunch at Downtown Seattle. Sorry for the dark pic, it was very gray outside and the light inside did not cooperate.
> I forgot how much I love this tote. It's a few years old (like from 2010 or so). I'm carrying the matching wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535382


I Love Tartan!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! I love Ruby! It is so fitting. Nice job KC!
> 
> I am cracking up at your sister and you. It sounds like my sister and I. *We went to the outlet in Black Friday and she bought three things from Dooney and then blamed me. *I didn't buy anything. My brother-in-law called me a bad influence. Apparently it was my museum's fault. He's just lucky I'm not on the LV train yet. Believe me I would be if I could afford a ticket. [emoji23]





I like calling her Ruby!  I told my sister her new name is Ruby, and she said, "Who's name?"  When I said my new satchel, she said, "I'm begging you, please don't have this conversation with anyone else."


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I like calling her Ruby!  I told my sister her new name is Ruby, and she said, "Who's name?"  When I said my new satchel, she said, "I'm begging you, please don't have this conversation with anyone else."



Ok,  that's hilarious!  We have "this" conversation here all the time. Tell your sister people name inanimate objects all the time,  like cars. BTW RN, Ruby cost as much as one of my first cars!.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok,  that's hilarious!  We have "this" conversation here all the time. Tell your sister people name inanimate objects all the time,  like cars. BTW RN, Ruby cost as much as one of my first cars!.



 That's true! And people say things like, "I'm going to drive [Whatever they named the car] somewhere".  But when I say "Ruby and I are going somewhere, my sister thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## RuedeNesle

First official day out as "Ruby"! We took the bus to get my nails done, then to the bank, and finally our usual drink at Starbucks.  I'm only posting yet another picture of her because I've added my MK black/red fur pom on the zipper pull. It dresses her up a little and it's still easy to open and close the zipper.  I'm thinking of getting the DB tassel fob. I'm hoping it's one of the 12DOD or an ilovedooney sale.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> First official day out as "Ruby"! We took the bus to get my nails done, then to the bank, and finally our usual drink at Starbucks.  I'm only posting yet another picture of her because I've added my MK black/red fur pom on the zipper pull. It dresses her up a little and it's still easy to open and close the zipper.  I'm thinking of getting the DB tassel fob. I'm hoping it's one of the 12DOD or an ilovedooney sale.
> 
> View attachment 3536445



Ruby continues to be stunning and I am glad you are continuing to enjoy her. I hope the tassel fob is in the sale.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ruby continues to be stunning and I am glad you are continuing to enjoy her. I hope the tassel fob is in the sale.



Thanks KC!
The tassel fob is $48 on dooney.com and $36 on ilovedooney. But $36 is the regular discount price on ILD.  I'm hoping it'll be discounted a little more during the holidays, maybe via a sitewide sale.  We'll see how patient I am!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I like calling her Ruby!  I told my sister her new name is Ruby, and she said, "Who's name?"  When I said my new satchel, she said, "I'm begging you, please don't have this conversation with anyone else."



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> First official day out as "Ruby"! We took the bus to get my nails done, then to the bank, and finally our usual drink at Starbucks.  I'm only posting yet another picture of her because I've added my MK black/red fur pom on the zipper pull. It dresses her up a little and it's still easy to open and close the zipper.  I'm thinking of getting the DB tassel fob. I'm hoping it's one of the 12DOD or an ilovedooney sale.
> 
> View attachment 3536445



There's Ruby looking as gorgeous as ever! I love her little accessories, the Pom and the Starbucks cup. She really knows how to build a good outfit of the day! 

BTW, are those the tassels that are at the outlets? I think I remember seeing a red one at Aurora. You might want to give them a call? 

Have fun ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

It's Florentine Friday with Miss Crimson Stanwich. I forgot how much I love this beauty.  Have a nice weekend everybody!  [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> It's Florentine Friday with Miss Crimson Stanwich. I forgot how much I love this beauty.  Have a nice weekend everybody!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3537094



Has to be one of the most gorgeous bags ever!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Has to be one of the most gorgeous bags ever!



Thanks KC! I think I forgot because she was hiding in her dust bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> There's Ruby looking as gorgeous as ever! I love her little accessories, the Pom and the Starbucks cup. She really knows how to build a good outfit of the day!
> 
> BTW, are those the tassels that are at the outlets? I think I remember seeing a red one at Aurora. You might want to give them a call?
> 
> Have fun ladies! [emoji4]



Thanks TB!
I forgot about checking at the outlet.  I'll have to call Livermore next week.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's Florentine Friday with Miss Crimson Stanwich. I forgot how much I love this beauty.  Have a nice weekend everybody!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3537094


She's beautiful!
You have a nice weekend too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> I forgot about checking at the outlet.  I'll have to call Livermore next week.  Thanks for the info!



You're welcome! I hope you find one. [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> You have a nice weekend too!



Thanks RN!


----------



## Lucyrcat

Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.


----------



## Lucyrcat

Twoboyz said:


> It's Florentine Friday with Miss Crimson Stanwich. I forgot how much I love this beauty.  Have a nice weekend everybody!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3537094



LOVELY, ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> First official day out as "Ruby"! We took the bus to get my nails done, then to the bank, and finally our usual drink at Starbucks.  I'm only posting yet another picture of her because I've added my MK black/red fur pom on the zipper pull. It dresses her up a little and it's still easy to open and close the zipper.  I'm thinking of getting the DB tassel fob. I'm hoping it's one of the 12DOD or an ilovedooney sale.
> 
> View attachment 3536445


It is absolutely stunning. I saw it on the Q today and I was drawn to it. Love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.


Beautiful color! Love the small flo's.


----------



## MrsKC

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.



She is very pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.


She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> It is absolutely stunning. I saw it on the Q today and I was drawn to it. Love!



Thanks YD!
Every time I carry her I love her more because I'm not so worried about her leather (or focused on the cost) as I was initially.  We  got caught in the rain again Wednesday. Walked six blocks and waited 6 minutes for a bus.  I was more worried about me than her. . She still looks great!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks YD!
> Every time I carry her I love her more because I'm not so worried about her leather (or focused on the cost) as I was initially.  We  got caught in the rain again Wednesday. Walked six blocks and waited 6 minutes for a bus.  I was more worried about me than her. [emoji23]. She still looks great!


She is beautiful!! I am so glad that you are more comfortable carrying her out and about, I know you were unsure before. Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> She is beautiful!! I am so glad that you are more comfortable carrying her out and about, I know you were unsure before. Enjoy your beauty!!



Mornin' BW!
Thanks very much! I was unsure before.  I was worried that rain or a small scratch would ruin her look (and my investment!). I'm also very casual most days, and I thought she was "too good" for me, if that makes sense.  But I know now we belong together.


----------



## Lucyrcat

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful color! Love the small flo's.



Thank you- I have a mini and realized I required a little bigger - she's just the right size



MrsKC said:


> She is very pretty.



thank you



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!



thank you. I really love the color.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' BW![emoji2]
> Thanks very much! I was unsure before.  I was worried that rain or a small scratch would ruin her look (and my investment!). I'm also very casual most days, and I thought she was "too good" for me, if that makes sense.  But I know now we belong together.[emoji813][emoji38]


Lol, I know exactly what you mean about feeling like shes "too good." I am super casual (jeans, cotton shirts, and usually converse, lol) so I am always uneasy about carrying saffiano or flo, they are so fancy. But sometimes you just belong together [emoji6] .


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I know exactly what you mean about feeling like shes "too good." I am super casual (jeans, cotton shirts, and usually converse, lol) so I am always uneasy about carrying saffiano or flo, they are so fancy. But sometimes you just belong together [emoji6] .



  You and I dress the same way! I'm glad you get me!


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> It's Florentine Friday with Miss Crimson Stanwich. I forgot how much I love this beauty.  Have a nice weekend everybody!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3537094



Absolutely gorgeous bag!!!! I really love the contrasting handles.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Traveling today. Taking my 1975 siggy tote (from a 12 DOD sale a few years back).


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Traveling today. Taking my 1975 siggy tote (from a 12 DOD sale a few years back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538574


She's a great travel companion!  The buckle closure makes it easy to stuff the bag if needed, and still close the bag.
Safe travels!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Traveling today. Taking my 1975 siggy tote (from a 12 DOD sale a few years back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538574


So pretty! I love the color contrast with the black and gold lettering and stitching. Very classy. Travel safely[emoji574]


----------



## carterazo

yesterday


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> yesterday
> View attachment 3539067



Love this!!! You always pick the cutest bags.....


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a great travel companion!  The buckle closure makes it easy to stuff the bag if needed, and still close the bag.
> Safe travels!



Thanks GF! 
Yes she is. I totally agree, the buckle is nice and it also has side snaps to make it narrow or wide as needed. 
It's good that starts lightweight so it doesn't get too heavy with all my stuff.
I'm at the hotel now. 1 day down, 6 to go. Can't wait for Saturday to go back home.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty! I love the color contrast with the black and gold lettering and stitching. Very classy. Travel safely[emoji574]


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> yesterday
> View attachment 3539067


So gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Traveling today. Taking my 1975 siggy tote (from a 12 DOD sale a few years back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538574


Very nice GF. Very sharp. Hope you are going somewhere fun!


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> yesterday
> View attachment 3539067



Oh my, would you look at that. Just lovely!


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my, would you look at that. Just lovely!





MaryBel said:


> So gorgeous! Love it!





keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!! You always pick the cutest bags.....


Thanks ladies! I love her, but every time I carry her, she gets a couple more scratches. [emoji15] I have to learn to live with them. [emoji5]


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> yesterday
> View attachment 3539067



One stunning handbag!


----------



## carterazo

MrsKC said:


> One stunning handbag!


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

carterazo said:


> yesterday
> View attachment 3539067


She is beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> She is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice GF. Very sharp. Hope you are going somewhere fun!


Thanks GF!
Not so much, I'm here for work, but of course I'm doing some shopping to get some fun.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Yes she is. I totally agree, the buckle is nice and it also has side snaps to make it narrow or wide as needed.
> It's good that starts lightweight so it doesn't get too heavy with all my stuff.
> I'm at the hotel now. 1 day down, 6 to go. Can't wait for Saturday to go back home.



I forgot about the side snaps.  It is a perfect travel bag! I hope the week goes by quickly so you can get back home to your hubs and son.  I'm already looking forward to Thursday when I come back to SF! (And I'm still here, but I go back to Oakland later this morning. )


----------



## Twoboyz

Lucyrcat said:


> Here's my December partner.  She's a bit on the heavy side, but I do adore her.  Florentine small satchel in bordeaux.



Gorgeous! My favorite color. [emoji7]



MaryBel said:


> Traveling today. Taking my 1975 siggy tote (from a 12 DOD sale a few years back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538574



Beautiful! I love these with the dark trim. Hope you had a safe trip. [emoji4]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

This week I am carrying my Saffiano Kendall drawstring in the color. CRANBERRY. She's always up for errands,  appointments and is always a good sport for even a raindrop or two


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This week I am carrying my Saffiano Kendall drawstring in the color. She's always up for errands,  appointments and is always a good sport for even a raindrop or two



So pretty and perfect for this weather!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This week I am carrying my Saffiano Kendall drawstring in the color. She's always up for errands,  appointments and is always a good sport for even a raindrop or two [emoji3]


I love the look of the saffiano! And the color is so pretty, great bag!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the color.  Glad you are enjoying your Cranberry Kendall.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This week I am carrying my Saffiano Kendall drawstring in the color. CRANBERRY. She's always up for errands,  appointments and is always a good sport for even a raindrop or two



I love an easy going bag that's also beautiful! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm carrying the smooshiest ever Miss Crimson small Flo Satchel.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying the smooshiest ever Miss Crimson small Flo Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3541428



Such a beautiful bag, I wish Dooney still made it in that color. Great color for the Christmas season!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Such a beautiful bag, I wish Dooney still made it in that color. Great color for the Christmas season!



Thanks! It's available in Bordeaux on QVC now and I bet the color is very similar if not the same. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying the smooshiest ever Miss Crimson small Flo Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3541428



Oh I  love the color and the bag, beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying the smooshiest ever Miss Crimson small Flo Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3541428



She's beautiful TB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bordeaux and crimson in Florentine leather are very similar.  In the sun light you can see the difference,  but in indoor lighting, they are very close.   Both are beautiful shades.


----------



## gm2amm

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bordeaux and crimson in Florentine leather are very similar.  In the sun light you can see the difference,  but in indoor lighting, they are very close.   Both are beautiful shades.


Thanks! I'd love to get my hands on a crimson one but they are long gone


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh I  love the color and the bag, beautiful!



Thanks! [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful TB!



Thank you RN! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Bordeaux and crimson in Florentine leather are very similar.  In the sun light you can see the difference,  but in indoor lighting, they are very close.   Both are beautiful shades.



Thanks fir clarifying LJ. I have never seen them side by side.


----------



## MrsKC

Here is my new Toscana crossbody hobo in Espresso,  it is the small one.  Should be great with my winter coat. We got snow last night! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Toscana crossbody hobo in Espresso,  it is the small one.  Should be great with my winter coat. We got snow last night! !



She looks great on you!  And she doesn't look small.  I'm glad you day to day stuff fits!
Safe travels in the snow! I love your boots!  Are those the Sketchers boots you were talking about?


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She looks great on you!  And she doesn't look small.  I'm glad you day to day stuff fits!
> Safe travels in the snow! I love your boots!  Are those the Sketchers boots you were talking about?



Thanks RN, I am looking forward to wearing her for errands in a bit.
Yes, these are my Sketchers boots, honestly the most comfortable boots I have ever had.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Toscana crossbody hobo in Espresso,  it is the small one.  Should be great with my winter coat. We got snow last night! !



Gorgeous!! I really like the casual beauty of this   and yay for a wee little bit of snow that doesn't interfere with driving!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous!! I really like the casual beauty of this   and yay for a wee little bit of snow that doesn't interfere with driving!



Thank you! ! Ah, the blasted snow....


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Toscana crossbody hobo in Espresso,  it is the small one.  Should be great with my winter coat. We got snow last night! !


Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks BW! !


----------



## MrsKC

DH surprised me with tickets to the Nutcracker! ! First time in 22 years , it was so good!
I wore my black pebbled triple zip. 
Hope all have had a great Saturday! !!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> DH surprised me with tickets to the Nutcracker! ! First time in 22 years , it was so good!
> I wore my black pebbled triple zip.
> Hope all have had a great Saturday! !!


What a great surprise!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Toscana crossbody hobo in Espresso,  it is the small one.  Should be great with my winter coat. We got snow last night! !



She looks great on you! I love that shape for a crossbody. Enjoy that snow. We are getting dumped on right now. ☃️


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> DH surprised me with tickets to the Nutcracker! ! First time in 22 years , it was so good!
> I wore my black pebbled triple zip.
> Hope all have had a great Saturday! !!



What a nice surprise! Have a great time. You look great!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> DH surprised me with tickets to the Nutcracker! ! First time in 22 years , it was so good!
> I wore my black pebbled triple zip.
> Hope all have had a great Saturday! !!



It looks great KC! Glad you had an enjoyable time.


----------



## carterazo

Alto Sabrina


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> DH surprised me with tickets to the Nutcracker! ! First time in 22 years , it was so good!
> I wore my black pebbled triple zip.
> Hope all have had a great Saturday! !!


What a fun surprise! I'm so happy you had a good time!  And your triple zip was perfect for the occasion!  That is my sister's every day bag because she carries 4 small items at the most. (But now she will switch between it and her Kenzie CBB.)

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## MrsKC

LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).

Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!


Oh that green is TDF!! Love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh that green is TDF!! Love it!!



Thanks girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. *RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine*. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!


She is stunning IMHO too!

I hear you! There's no way I could carry a triple zip CBB as my every day bag.  But she only carries: a small red Tusk French wallet I gave her, (No, she took it from me, but I would have given it to her anyway. You know I have other red wallets! ), a pair of readers, two pens, and a mini notebook.  She also carries a few business cards.  That's all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> She is stunning IMHO too!
> 
> I hear you! There's no way I could carry a triple zip CBB as my every day bag.  But she only carries: a small red Tusk French wallet I gave her, (No, she took it from me, but I would have given it to her anyway. You know I have other red wallets! ), a pair of readers, two pens, and a mini notebook.  She also carries a few business cards.  That's all!


What about keys, cell phone, tissues, pills, hand lotion, and the host of other 'stuff' that seems to be necessary when we leave the house?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> What about keys, cell phone, tissues, pills, hand lotion, and the host of other 'stuff' that seems to be necessary when we leave the house?


I forgot to mention her cell phone (iPhone 6 plus) and house keys!  But she does not carry, lotion, pills, tissues, hand sanitizers or wipes, lipsticks or mirror.  None of the stuff I can't leave the house without!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!


Well doesn't that look lovely KC. I forgot about that one. So pretty!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Carried her again today. [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well doesn't that look lovely KC. I forgot about that one. So pretty!!!!!



Thanks YD and happy Monday !


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!



Wow she looks beautiful! I remember when you got that one. It's hard to believe a whole year has gone by!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Carried her again today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3546081



I can see why it's hard to switch out of that one! [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Wow she looks beautiful! I remember when you got that one. It's hard to believe a whole year has gone by!



Thanks TB! Yes, a gorgeous acquisition for sure .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> LOOK at this lovely!  Suede zip zip in leaf from last year's 12 DOD. She is stunning  (IMHO ).
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my triple zip ladies. RN, how that could be an every day bag is hard to imagine. ....but she (your sister ) is crossing over!


So cute, KC!    I remember when you got that one.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute, KC!    I remember when you got that one.



Thanks girl!!  Hope all is well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks girl!!  Hope all is well!


All is great, thanks.      I've been busy with holiday stuff and focusing on "closet diving" for a while.   I'm actually feeling pretty bag content for a change!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> All is great, thanks.      I've been busy with holiday stuff and focusing on "closet diving" for a while.   I'm actually feeling pretty bag content for a change!



Bag content is good and I hope it has an extended stay this time!


----------



## lasvegasann

I love my new purse! Happy Holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lasvegasann said:


> I love my new purse! Happy Holidays!



She's a beauty! Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## MrsKC

lasvegasann said:


> I love my new purse! Happy Holidays!



Beautiful,  Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lasvegasann said:


> I love my new purse! Happy Holidays!


Glad you are enjoying your new handbag.  Happy Holidays to you too.


----------



## MrsKC

Back in my cross body hobo, after being out of it about a week. 
This is a good errand bag if you are leaving your winter coat on, I am finding.  Stay warm ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Back in my cross body hobo, after being out of it about a week.
> This is a good errand bag if you are leaving your winter coat on, I am finding.  Stay warm ladies!



She looks like the perfect errand bag. And she's beautiful and goes well with your OOTD!
You stay warm too!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She looks like the perfect errand bag. And she's beautiful and goes well with your OOTD!
> You stay warm too!



Thanks RN! ! I bet you and Ruby didn't wake up to 3 degrees! !


----------



## aerinha

Tried to post this for almost a week but the ship's wifi was awful my hotel's is better. My caramel Daphne clutch was my constant breakfast and dinner companion worn crossbody and my daily friend as a wallet without the strap. So far I consider it a great last minute buy for my trip. This pic was from early last week going to dinner


----------



## Purse Nut

I just used my 25% off coupon to order a small Flo Satchel in Natural. So excited! Can't wait to get her.
I had a hard time deciding between that bag and another Toscana Side Zip in Ginger since I love the one I have in Bordeaux. I've been wanting a small flo for awhile so I went for it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> I just used my 25% off coupon to order a small Flo Satchel in Natural. So excited! Can't wait to get her.
> I had a hard time deciding between that bag and another Toscana Side Zip in Ginger since I love the one I have in Bordeaux. I've been wanting a small flo for awhile so I went for it.


Congratulations.  Hope the bag you get is perfect.


----------



## Ness7386

Purse Nut said:


> I just used my 25% off coupon to order a small Flo Satchel in Natural. So excited! Can't wait to get her.
> I had a hard time deciding between that bag and another Toscana Side Zip in Ginger since I love the one I have in Bordeaux. I've been wanting a small flo for awhile so I went for it.


How did you get a 25% off coupon?

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Ness7386 said:


> How did you get a 25% off coupon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



I had ordered a bag online. The Flo Barlow in Teal was showing back in stock. Then about 10 days later I got an email saying it was not in stock anymore 
Then I got an apology email with the 25% off offer to use by 12/31/16.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN! ! I bet you and Ruby didn't wake up to 3 degrees! !


No, we didn't! It's cool here but I still have a window cracked open to let air in. My Illinois friends have been texting me telling me not to call them and tell them how cold it is here because they do NOT want to hear it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Tried to post this for almost a week but the ship's wifi was awful my hotel's is better. My caramel Daphne clutch was my constant breakfast and dinner companion worn crossbody and my daily friend as a wallet without the strap. So far I consider it a great last minute buy for my trip. This pic was from early last week going to dinner
> 
> View attachment 3552017



Hi A!
Isn't it great when you find a bag that works so well! It's looks great on you!  I'm happy you received it in time for your cruise. I hope you have/had a wonderful time!


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Tried to post this for almost a week but the ship's wifi was awful my hotel's is better. My caramel Daphne clutch was my constant breakfast and dinner companion worn crossbody and my daily friend as a wallet without the strap. So far I consider it a great last minute buy for my trip. This pic was from early last week going to dinner
> 
> View attachment 3552017



Looks great!  Hope you are having fun!


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> I just used my 25% off coupon to order a small Flo Satchel in Natural. So excited! Can't wait to get her.
> I had a hard time deciding between that bag and another Toscana Side Zip in Ginger since I love the one I have in Bordeaux. I've been wanting a small flo for awhile so I went for it.



Yay!!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> No, we didn't! It's cool here but I still have a window cracked open to let air in. My Illinois friends have been texting me telling me not to call them and tell them how cold it is here because they do NOT want to hear it!


Lol, I am in Illinois and it's sooooo cooold. Lol. But I have friends and family in Texas, they were freaking out yesterday because of their temps, [emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Back in my cross body hobo, after being out of it about a week.
> This is a good errand bag if you are leaving your winter coat on, I am finding.  Stay warm ladies!


Gorgeous! Stay warm!!


aerinha said:


> Tried to post this for almost a week but the ship's wifi was awful my hotel's is better. My caramel Daphne clutch was my constant breakfast and dinner companion worn crossbody and my daily friend as a wallet without the strap. So far I consider it a great last minute buy for my trip. This pic was from early last week going to dinner
> 
> View attachment 3552017


Adorable! She looks perfect for traveling, [emoji3] [emoji574]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I am in Illinois and it's sooooo cooold. Lol. But I have friends and family in Texas, they were freaking out yesterday because of their temps, [emoji23]



  I know how your Texas friends feel! With the exception of 2 years in San Diego in the 70's, I lived in Illinois since I was born, until I moved to Oakland in 2014, in my late 50's.  I never liked cold and snow.  People would ask me where I was from because I had so many layers on they thought it was my first Illinois winter.   It was 41 in San Francisco Saturday morning (I'm sorry, I know you don't want to hear that either!), and I was so cold waiting for buses.  I had a hat, hood and scarf on! My BFF, who lives in Illinois, told me she took away my "Midwestern Card"  because my idea of cold is too warm by Midwestern standards.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I know how your Texas friends feel! With the exception of 2 years in San Diego in the 70's, I lived in Illinois since I was born, until I moved to Oakland in 2014, in my late 50's.  I never liked cold and snow.  People would ask me where I was from because I had so many layers on they thought it was my first Illinois winter. [emoji23]  It was 41 in San Francisco Saturday morning (I'm sorry, I know you don't want to hear that either!), and I was so cold waiting for buses.  I had a hat, hood and scarf on! My BFF, who lives in Illinois, told me she took away my "Midwestern Card"  because my idea of cold is too warm by Midwestern standards.


Rofl, she took away your midwestern card?? I will have to use that one [emoji23]  I am originally from Ohio, so I grew up in the midwest too. But I married a Marine and we moved to San Clemente California. Prettiest place we ever lived  Since then we have moved all over (he is no longer active service) And we ended up in Illinois. I do like it here, the summer is not too hot (Texas summers are brutal),  but this December has been awful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Rofl, she took away your midwestern card?? I will have to use that one [emoji23]  I am originally from Ohio, so I grew up in the midwest too. But I married a Marine and we moved to San Clemente California. Prettiest place we ever lived  Since then we have moved all over (he is no longer active service) And we ended up in Illinois. I do like it here, the summer is not too hot (Texas summers are brutal),  but this December has been awful.



My Ex retired from the Navy. That's how I ended up in San Diego for two years. We came back to Chicago in January, the day before a snow storm hit.  We were at JC Penney the day of the storm buying boots and they announced the store will be closing early due to the storm.  On the way home, all I could think about was 3 days before I was in shorts and sandals saying goodbye to my San Diego friends.  After that, winter was never the same.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> Isn't it great when you find a bag that works so well! It's looks great on you!  I'm happy you received it in time for your cruise. I hope you have/had a wonderful time!





MrsKC said:


> Looks great!  Hope you are having fun!





BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous! Stay warm!!
> 
> Adorable! She looks perfect for traveling, [emoji3] [emoji574]



Thanks everyone.  Safely home, having had a great time.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I know how your Texas friends feel! With the exception of 2 years in San Diego in the 70's, I lived in Illinois since I was born, until I moved to Oakland in 2014, in my late 50's.  I never liked cold and snow.  People would ask me where I was from because I had so many layers on they thought it was my first Illinois winter.   It was 41 in San Francisco Saturday morning (I'm sorry, I know you don't want to hear that either!), and I was so cold waiting for buses.  I had a hat, hood and scarf on! My BFF, who lives in Illinois, told me she took away my "Midwestern Card"  because my idea of cold is too warm by Midwestern standards.



I wish someone would take my Midwestern Card away. [emoji51]



BadWolf10 said:


> Rofl, she took away your midwestern card?? I will have to use that one [emoji23]  I am originally from Ohio, so I grew up in the midwest too. But I married a Marine and we moved to San Clemente California. Prettiest place we ever lived  Since then we have moved all over (he is no longer active service) And we ended up in Illinois. I do like it here, the summer is not too hot (Texas summers are brutal),  but this December has been awful.



I thank your husband for his service and how exciting it must have been to move all over. San Clemente sounds nice about now. I'm getting more and more tired of the cold here. Today it's not bad, but shopping at the outlet on Monday was brutal. I actually went to Dooney and then I had to go to a store on the other side of the mall so I got in my car and drove there! [emoji23]



aerinha said:


> Thanks everyone.  Safely home, having had a great time.



I'm glad you had a great time and that little crossbody worked out well. It's so cute. I always look at it whenever Im out and about and I see it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I wish someone would take my Midwestern Card away. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> I thank your husband for his service and how exciting it must have been to move all over. San Clemente sounds nice about now. I'm getting more and more tired of the cold here. Today it's not bad, but shopping at the outlet on Monday was brutal. I actually went to Dooney and then I had to go to a store on the other side of the mall so I got in my car and drove there! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time and that little crossbody worked out well. It's so cute. I always look at it whenever Im out and about and I see it.


Lol... it has been brutal this winter so far.  The wind and temps have been painful. I am hoping the rest of the winter is more mild, but I am not holding my breath. I went to the outlet the other day, it was so cold. I don't think I will go back till April, lol.


----------



## Purse Nut

My small Flo Satchel in Natural arrived today. Going to carry her tomorrow. More pics in the mini reveal thread. Thought I'd post a pic here.


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> My small Flo Satchel in Natural arrived today. Going to carry her tomorrow. More pics in the mini reveal thread. Thought I'd post a pic here.
> View attachment 3555940



Swoon!! Lovely!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> My small Flo Satchel in Natural arrived today. Going to carry her tomorrow. More pics in the mini reveal thread. Thought I'd post a pic here.
> View attachment 3555940


You got a beauty.   Enjoy.


----------



## MrsKC

Richmond Shopper  riding along.  Merry Christmas Eve Ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Richmond Shopper  riding along.  Merry Christmas Eve Ladies!



Merry Christmas Eve KC!


----------



## lasvegasann

Dooney and Burke Magic Kingdom 45th Anniversary Shopper Tote
Purchased from Disney.com
Happy Holidays!


----------



## momjules

lasvegasann said:


> Dooney and Burke Magic Kingdom 45th Anniversary Shopper Tote
> Purchased from Disney.com
> Happy Holidays!



Wow! That's a different bag! Enjoy !! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lasvegasann said:


> Dooney and Burke Magic Kingdom 45th Anniversary Shopper Tote
> Purchased from Disney.com
> Happy Holidays!


I love it! It's beautiful and so eye catching!  And it looks like the perfect size tote for shopping or a day in the park/city.
Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

lasvegasann said:


> Dooney and Burke Magic Kingdom 45th Anniversary Shopper Tote
> Purchased from Disney.com
> Happy Holidays!


So cute, Merry Christmas!


----------



## BadWolf10

Super cute!!!!


----------



## lasvegasann

momjules said:


> Wow! That's a different bag! Enjoy !! Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## lasvegasann

RuedeNesle said:


> I love it! It's beautiful and so eye catching!  And it looks like the perfect size tote for shopping or a day in the park/city.
> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## lasvegasann

MrsKC said:


> So cute, Merry Christmas!


Thanks


----------



## lasvegasann

BadWolf10 said:


> Super cute!!!!


Thanks


----------



## aerinha

Revealed this when it came home from outlet but officially became mine on Christmas. My chestnut flo small satchel came to work today


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Revealed this when it came home from outlet but officially became mine on Christmas. My chestnut flo small satchel came to work today
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565147



Happy New Year A! 

She's beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Revealed this when it came home from outlet but officially became mine on Christmas. My chestnut flo small satchel came to work today
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565147


Beautiful.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Revealed this when it came home from outlet but officially became mine on Christmas. My chestnut flo small satchel came to work today
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565147


So pretty A! Don't you just love Chestnut?


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Revealed this when it came home from outlet but officially became mine on Christmas. My chestnut flo small satchel came to work today
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565147



Loving the chestnut!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Loving the chestnut!


Thanks.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lunch with hubby, bringing red Charli along [emoji3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Lunch with hubby, bringing red Charli along [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



She's a beauty! I love the fob on her! I hope you have/had a fun lunch with your hubby!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty! I love the fob on her! I hope you have/had a fun lunch with your hubby!


Thanks!! I saw the key fob at the outlet in early Dec, and then completely forgot about it lol. I was switching wallets this morning and found it, hehe. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks!!* I saw the key fob at the outlet in early Dec, and then completely forgot about it lol. I was switching wallets this morning and found it, hehe. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Family picture!! In my effort to remain bag content (at least for a while, lol) I decided to get out all my bags. Although it is not a huge collection,  I really do love them all. 






Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

Couldn't resist after I took this beauty outside!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Family picture!! In my effort to remain bag content (at least for a while, lol) I decided to get out all my bags. Although it is not a huge collection,  I really do love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


BW:  great collection.  Love the colors and all the satchels I see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Couldn't resist after I took this beauty outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571659


MJ:  the croco satchel is beautiful.  Is that cognac or Tmoro?


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Couldn't resist after I took this beauty outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571659


She is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  great collection.  Love the colors and all the satchels I see.


Thanks!! I have always been a hobo girl, but I may have converted lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Family picture!! In my effort to remain bag content (at least for a while, lol) I decided to get out all my bags. Although it is not a huge collection,  I really do love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Wow, they look like they are part of the decor. Actually they are part of the decor. LOL! Such nice colors and a lovely collection.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, they look like they are part of the decor. Actually they are part of the decor. LOL! Such nice colors and a lovely collection.


Thanks!! I am a quilter (I made the quilt and shams in the pic, and the curtains) so I love color, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Family picture!! In my effort to remain bag content (at least for a while, lol) I decided to get out all my bags. Although it is not a huge collection,  I really do love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful collection sweetie! It's not all about QUANTITY but QUALITY and that's what I see here. 
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful collection sweetie! It's not all about QUANTITY but QUALITY and that's what I see here.
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


Thanks so much  Whats great too is that all but one of my bags has a story, a significant memory of why and how I received it, which makes them even more awesome to me[emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> MJ:  the croco satchel is beautiful.  Is that cognac or Tmoro?



Sorry to take so long to reply to you.
My croco bag is cognac! Thank you!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> She is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Couldn't resist after I took this beauty outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571659


Hi MJ!
She's beautiful! You have enough beauties to make it 4 months without buying a new (or preloved! ) bag! Your beauties will help you make it through the next four months!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Family picture!! In my effort to remain bag content (at least for a while, lol) I decided to get out all my bags. Although it is not a huge collection,  I really do love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Your Dooney family is beautiful! I LOVE the colors and styles in your collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momjules

We all have beautiful collections!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Couldn't resist after I took this beauty outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571659



She looks all too familiar and makes my eyes light up every time! Twins! [emoji7]


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> She looks all too familiar and makes my eyes light up every time! Twins! [emoji7]



Yea! Twins! This bag just  stands out! I can feel people checking it out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

The Bitsy Zebra and I shared a Salted Caramel Quake Shake at Ghirardelli on North Point in SF earlier this afternoon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Both your shake and your handbag are making me drool.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both your shake and your handbag are making me drool.



Thanks LJ!
This is why I need to walk more!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> The Bitsy Zebra and I shared a Salted Caramel Quake Shake at Ghirardelli on North Point in SF earlier this afternoon.
> View attachment 3579532


OMG, GF, you are in my favorite place! Love Ghirardelli! 
Your Ruby in zebra is so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GF, you are in my favorite place! Love Ghirardelli!
> Your Ruby in zebra is so cute!


Hi MB! I LOVE that place! I try not to go every weekend! 
Thanks! She's a perfect size for carrying around the city when I do a lot of walking.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> The Bitsy Zebra and I shared a Salted Caramel Quake Shake at Ghirardelli on North Point in SF earlier this afternoon.
> View attachment 3579532



TDF! Both the Zebra and the Quake Shake! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> TDF! Both the Zebra and the Quake Shake! [emoji7]



Thanks TB! 
I'm so happy you replied! I wanted to tell you I watched your; "A Dooney and Bourke Itsy Bitsy Reveal; Do My Things Fit?" video on youtube.  Your giraffe Bitsy is so cute and it's not too young for us! I still need (and LOVE) my Toscana satchel but it's fun to carry a Bitsy bag every now and then. I love your new youtube name too!
I hope all is well!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> I'm so happy you replied! I wanted to tell you I watched your; "A Dooney and Bourke Itsy Bitsy Reveal; Do My Things Fit?" video on youtube.  Your giraffe Bitsy is so cute and it's not too young for us! I still need (and LOVE) my Toscana satchel but it's fun to carry a Bitsy bag every now and then. I love your new youtube name too!
> I hope all is well!



Hi RN, thanks! (Hugs). I hate to say I returned it. As cute as it is it just didn't feel like me. I think your Ruby would have been a better size actually since it seems a little bigger. The truth is..I loved looking at it but it just wasn't functional enough for me to justify the cost for my lifestyle. I'm so happy you are loving yours and it's serving you well. [emoji4]. Thanks for the compliments on my YouTube name. It just seemed like it fit me. Have a great week!! Xoxo


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN, thanks! (Hugs). I hate to say I returned it. As cute as it is it just didn't feel like me. I think your Ruby would have been a better size actually since it seems a little bigger. The truth is..I loved looking at it but it just wasn't functional enough for me to justify the cost for my lifestyle. I'm so happy you are loving yours and it's serving you well. [emoji4]. Thanks for the compliments on my YouTube name. It just seemed like it fit me. Have a great week!! Xoxo



It was cute but if it didn't feel like you it needed to go back.  I would have had a hard time believing your bitsy was smaller than Ruby if I hadn't just received a Pebble Grain Bitsy I got off ebay.  I thought Ruby was small until I got the PG Bitsy! You can see the difference in size.  The bottom is wider on Ruby which allows for more things. I took out the RM cosmetic case which easily fits in Ruby. The small items in front of the bag were a tight fit until I took out the cosmetic case. I also changed straps since taking the pictures. I'm using my shorter vachetta strap. I don't wear my bags crossbody so I have a shorter strap on Ruby and the PG Bitsy.  I carried the PG Bitsy this morning  when I walked to the bank and the Westfield Center in SF.  She was fun and easy to carry! I also found her easier to carry by the strap if I connected the strap to each side of the back handle, and not one hook on each handle. (I hope that makes sense! )


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It was cute but if it didn't feel like you it needed to go back.  I would have had a hard time believing your bitsy was smaller than Ruby if I hadn't just received a Pebble Grain Bitsy I got off ebay.  I thought Ruby was small until I got the PG Bitsy! You can see the difference in size.  The bottom is wider on Ruby which allows for more things. I took out the RM cosmetic case which easily fits in Ruby. The small items in front of the bag were a tight fit until I took out the cosmetic case. I also changed straps since taking the pictures. I'm using my shorter vachetta strap. I don't wear my bags crossbody so I have a shorter strap on Ruby and the PG Bitsy.  I carried the PG Bitsy this morning  when I walked to the bank and the Westfield Center in SF.  She was fun and easy to carry! I also found her easier to carry by the strap if I connected the strap to each side of the back handle, and not one hook on each handle. (I hope that makes sense! )
> View attachment 3584498
> View attachment 3584499
> View attachment 3584500
> View attachment 3584501



Very cute bag RN! I'm glad you like Bitsy. I can't believe the difference in size. I had a feeling for it to be the case, but I didn't realize there was such a difference in the width! I wish Inhad tried attaching the straps to the back. It looks like it helps stabilize the bag better. Thanks for the comparison. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute bag RN! I'm glad you like Bitsy. I can't believe the difference in size. I had a feeling for it to be the case, but I didn't realize there was such a difference in the width! I wish Inhad tried attaching the straps to the back. It looks like it helps stabilize the bag better. Thanks for the comparison. [emoji4]



Thanks TB! I do enjoy carrying both Bitsys. This morning I'm back in the Zebra. I'm back in Oakland and I have some errands to run after I drive the grandkids to school.  I need my hardcover Moleskine notebook and my calendar book and they fit easily, with room to spare, in the Ruby (Zebra) Bitsy.  
I was afraid the PG Bitsy would lean forward if I attached the strap to the back of it, but like you said, it helps stabilize (a word I would have never come up with! )  the bag and it's easier to access when it's on my shoulder. The strap doesn't get in the way when I unzip it.


----------



## DBLover318

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both your shake and your handbag are making me drool.


Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I do enjoy carrying both Bitsys. This morning I'm back in the Zebra. I'm back in Oakland and I have some errands to run after I drive the grandkids to school.  I need my hardcover Moleskine notebook and my calendar book and they fit easily, with room to spare, in the Ruby (Zebra) Bitsy.
> I was afraid the PG Bitsy would lean forward if I attached the strap to the back of it, but like you said, it helps stabilize (a word I would have never come up with! )  the bag and it's easier to access when it's on my shoulder. The strap doesn't get in the way when I unzip it.



Stabilize. Lol! I feel like if flops from side to side a bit with one in the front and one on the back especially when they attach so close together on those little handles. It's awesome you can take all of that in your little Ruby Zebra. Have a great day! [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Olive suede Sloan. Love this bag. It is so beautiful and the quality is really good. I wish I had purchased more colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Olive suede Sloan. Love this bag. It is so beautiful and the quality is really good. I wish I had purchased more colors.
> View attachment 3585744



It's so gorgeous! I love the color. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Me too!



 Thanks DBL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Stabilize. Lol! I feel like if flops from side to side a bit with one in the front and one on the back especially when they attach so close together on those little handles. It's awesome you can take all of that in your little Ruby Zebra. Have a great day! [emoji4]



I don't know how I missed a couple of posts on Wednesday.

Thanks TB! I hope you have a good rest of the week and a great weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

Twoboyz said:


> It's so gorgeous! I love the color. [emoji7]


Thanks! It is a great bag. I hope it returns in this size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Newbury Suede Sloan in Olive. Third day this week wearing this bag.  I'm in love. It molds to the body.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Newbury Suede Sloan in Olive. Third day this week wearing this bag.  I'm in love. It molds to the body.



A comfortable bag makes a beautiful bag just that much better! I know how you feel not wanting to switch out. I have been in my Bordeaux Small Lexington for three weeks with the exception of two days. I just don't want to switch because it's been so functional. Plus I absolutely love the color! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the bag I've been sportin' (well mostly around the house because I haven't gone anywhere) for almost three weeks! 
I only switched out for two days into my Medium Cayden Duck bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the bag I've been sportin' (well mostly around the house because I haven't gone anywhere) for almost three weeks!
> I only switched out for two days into my Medium Cayden Duck bag.
> 
> View attachment 3588882


The Lexington is a great bag! I love the warm rich color[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the bag I've been sportin' (well mostly around the house because I haven't gone anywhere) for almost three weeks!
> I only switched out for two days into my Medium Cayden Duck bag.
> 
> View attachment 3588882



Love your Lexington! I hope you haven't been home because you haven't been feeling well. If so, get better soon so you and Ms Lexington can play outside!


----------



## SEWDimples

Twoboyz said:


> A comfortable bag makes a beautiful bag just that much better! I know how you feel not wanting to switch out. I have been in my Bordeaux Small Lexington for three weeks with the exception of two days. I just don't want to switch because it's been so functional. Plus I absolutely love the color! [emoji4]


Then you understand why I'm using the Olive Suede Sloan again. Love the color and style of your Bordeaux Small Lexington! Continue to enjoy it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Do you match your wallet to your bag, or just use one wallet with everything?? I have always been a matching girl, but lately I have been thinking (it was after watching TB's youtube about her emily wallet) that maybe I am going about this all wrong. I am thinking of getting a flo zip around (my fav style) and using it with all of my bags. All those "extra" wallets would add up to a couple of handbags. What is your opinion? What wallet do you carry??

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Do you match your wallet to your bag, or just use one wallet with everything?? I have always been a matching girl, but lately I have been thinking (it was after watching TB's youtube about her emily wallet) that maybe I am going about this all wrong. I am thinking of getting a flo zip around (my fav style) and using it with all of my bags. All those "extra" wallets would add up to a couple of handbags. What is your opinion? What wallet do you carry??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


I change my wallet a few times a year,  but not to match handbags.   It's just too much work to unload and reload a wallet, as I try to change my handbag several times a week.   I want my wallet to be visible inside the handbag and not too heavy.
Matching wallet and handbags are elegant and beautiful.  But I just can't go there.  I admire those who do.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> The Lexington is a great bag! I love the warm rich color[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks BW! It's funny because I hadn't reached for this one in so long and now I don't want to move out! [emoji23]



RuedeNesle said:


> Love your Lexington! I hope you haven't been home because you haven't been feeling well. If so, get better soon so you and Ms Lexington can play outside!



Thanks RN! I have a newfound love for this bag. I had Bunion surgery on my right foot on 1/9 and then on my left on 1/23 so I've been home recovering. This has been my bedside companion! [emoji4] 



SEWDimples said:


> Then you understand why I'm using the Olive Suede Sloan again. Love the color and style of your Bordeaux Small Lexington! Continue to enjoy it.



I sure do! [emoji4] Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Do you match your wallet to your bag, or just use one wallet with everything?? I have always been a matching girl, but lately I have been thinking (it was after watching TB's youtube about her emily wallet) that maybe I am going about this all wrong. I am thinking of getting a flo zip around (my fav style) and using it with all of my bags. All those "extra" wallets would add up to a couple of handbags. What is your opinion? What wallet do you carry??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for watching BW! You probably already know that I don't match, but I try to coordinate if I can. I stay In a wallet usually for awhile but my collection of bags is pretty neutral that my few wallets usually work with many of my bags. I usually switch between 3-4 wallet/card cases that I gravitate toward.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I have a newfound love for this bag. I had Bunion surgery on my right foot on 1/9 and then on my left on 1/23 so I've been home recovering. This has been my bedside companion! [emoji4]


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery!



Thanks RN! I'm on my way. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks BW! It's funny because I hadn't reached for this one in so long and now I don't want to move out! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN! I have a newfound love for this bag. I had Bunion surgery on my right foot on 1/9 and then on my left on 1/23 so I've been home recovering. This has been my bedside companion! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do! [emoji4] Thanks!


I hope your foot heals quickly..... I know it can be painful. Glad to hear your Dooney is easing the recovery [emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Do you match your wallet to your bag, or just use one wallet with everything?? I have always been a matching girl, but lately I have been thinking (it was after watching TB's youtube about her emily wallet) that maybe I am going about this all wrong. I am thinking of getting a flo zip around (my fav style) and using it with all of my bags. All those "extra" wallets would add up to a couple of handbags. What is your opinion? What wallet do you carry??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


Hi BW!
Like LJ and TB I don't care if my wallet matches the bag I'm carrying.  I carry a lot of red bags and I have a few red wallets so they usually match by default. But if I'm not carrying a red bag I'd probably still have a red wallet.  I realized it's more important for me to have one wallet that fits in both my big and small bags so I don't have to change wallets. I look at the size of the wallet, over it matching. And if it's the same color as the bag, the leathers don't have to match. I'll carry a pebble or patent leather wallet in a saffiano or Flo handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've been carrying the PG Bitsy since Thursday. Saturday I put my red tassel fob on the front for the CNY.  I'm getting used to her size. She's perfect for walking!


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my tmoro florentine pocket tote. The espresso Toscana just can't hold a candle to the color and leather thickness of this bag IMO


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I hope your foot heals quickly..... I know it can be painful. Glad to hear your Dooney is easing the recovery [emoji6]



Thanks BW! My Dooney by my side is really helping. Plus I get to sit here all day and look at my Dooneys on display. [emoji4][emoji106] Hope your Monday was good. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying the PG Bitsy since Thursday. Saturday I put my red tassel fob on the front for the CNY.  I'm getting used to her size. She's perfect for walking!
> View attachment 3590139



Love the picture and the bag RN! Bitsy in the big city! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Switched to my tmoro florentine pocket tote. The espresso Toscana just can't hold a candle to the color and leather thickness of this bag IMO
> 
> View attachment 3590220



She's a beauty! Love the rich Tmoro color. It's interesting to hear the difference between the classic Florentine and Toscana


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty! Love the rich Tmoro color. It's interesting to hear the difference between the classic Florentine and Toscana



I wouldn't call either of my toscanas pebbled but neither are as smooth and my smooth flos, it seems to minimize their gloss.  All but my ivory satchel feel thicker and more durable than the toscana.  However both my tmoro flos are super thick leather, my natural barlow comes in second to them.  Tmoro is two shades darker than espresso.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I wouldn't call either of my toscanas pebbled but neither are as smooth and my smooth flos, it seems to minimize their gloss.  All but my ivory satchel feel thicker and more durable than the toscana.  However both my tmoro flos are super thick leather, my natural barlow comes in second to them.  Tmoro is two shades darker than espresso.



Thank you A for letting me known I didn't realize Tmoro was so much darker than espresso. I appreciate the info.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Love the picture and the bag RN! Bitsy in the big city! [emoji4]


Thanks TB! 
I like "Bitsy in the big city"!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> I like "Bitsy in the big city"!



Bitsy and Ruby have more fun that me! [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Bitsy and Ruby have more fun that me!


 They have more fun than me because they get carried everywhere and they never pay! 
I returned to Oakland this morning and Ruby is with me at Starbucks.  We just left the grocery store.  (She wants me to tell you we stopped in the donut shop next to Starbucks for donuts for "her".) I decided I'll carry Ruby when I'm home since I drive everywhere when I'm home.  (My daughter's hours changed and I don't have to take buses to pick up the grandkids for now.) But after carrying Bitsy for 5 days I'm really feeling the weight of Ruby.  But I love her so much I just say, "She ain't heavy, she's my handbag!" 
I'm happy you're on the road to recovery!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> They have more fun than me because they get carried everywhere and they never pay!
> I returned to Oakland this morning and Ruby is with me at Starbucks.  We just left the grocery store.  (She wants me to tell you we stopped in the donut shop next to Starbucks for donuts for "her".) I decided I'll carry Ruby when I'm home since I drive everywhere when I'm home.  (My daughter's hours changed and I don't have to take buses to pick up the grandkids for now.) But after carrying Bitsy for 5 days I'm really feeling the weight of Ruby.  But I love her so much I just say, "She ain't heavy, she's my handbag!"
> I'm happy you're on the road to recovery!



Rotfl! I love it! I'm glad you don't have to take the bus anymore. I agree it's a small price to pay for bringing along what we love. [emoji173]️ Thanks RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotfl! I love it! I'm glad you don't have to take the bus anymore.* I agree it's a small price to pay for bringing along what we love.* [emoji173]️ Thanks RN!


 So true!
Thanks TB, I'm happy I'm not on buses too!


----------



## Christen M.

My r03 Hand-Fitted Satchel is the best! By far, my favorite purse.


----------



## TrixyG

One of my oldest, and most favorite bags


----------



## RuedeNesle

TrixyG said:


> One of my oldest, and most favorite bags
> View attachment 3596931


Beautiful! I wish I could hide my age as well as she does! I can see why she's still your favorite.


----------



## Twoboyz

TrixyG said:


> One of my oldest, and most favorite bags
> View attachment 3596931



Beautiful bag TrixyG! Look at that leather! I can see why she's your favorite. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

I've really been loving my Verona Elisa's lately. I switched out of my pebbled leather one last night after carrying it for two weeks and right into my suede wine Verona. The flap closure was kind of annoying at first but I've grown accustom to it now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I've really been loving my Verona Elisa's lately. I switched out of my pebbled leather one last night after carrying it for two weeks and right into my suede wine Verona. The flap closure was kind of annoying at first but I've grown accustom to it now.
> 
> View attachment 3597102


Hi TB! 
Your Verona Elisa is beautiful!  I love when I master a feature in a bag I love, like easily opening a flap closure, or easily getting in a bag with fixed handles, so I can enjoy carrying it  more. 
Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> Your Verona Elisa is beautiful!  I love when I master a feature in a bag I love, like easily opening a flap closure, or easily getting in a bag with fixed handles, so I can enjoy carrying it  more.
> Enjoy your beauty!



Thanks RN! Yes I suppose I'm battling two hard features in this bag. I forgot the fixed handles! It's rare I master anything because I used to switch everyday, not allowing me to ever get used to a bag. Staying in it for awhile has helped me.  [emoji106]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Yes I suppose I'm battling two hard features in this bag. I forgot the fixed handles! It's rare I master anything because I used to switch everyday, not allowing me to ever get used to a bag. Staying in it for awhile has helped me.  [emoji106]



 When I mentioned the fixed handles I was thinking about "Ruby", my Toscana satchel. I didn't even notice Elisa had fixed handles until after I read your reply! It does help staying in the bag for a while.  I actually like the fixed handles on Ruby, but I don't think I'll make a habit of buying bags with fixed handles But it's no longer a deal breaker.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> When I mentioned the fixed handles I was thinking about "Ruby", my Toscana satchel. I didn't even notice Elisa had fixed handles until after I read your reply! It does help staying in the bag for a while.  I actually like the fixed handles on Ruby, but I don't think I'll make a habit of buying bags with fixed handles But it's no longer a deal breaker.



Haha, I know. I thought of Ruby and then realized Verona has them too. [emoji23] I feel the same about the fixed handles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Peet's. 4 shot cappuccino, and an oatmeal raisin Doosie from Boudin.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's. 4 shot cappuccino, and an oatmeal raisin Doosie from Boudin.
> View attachment 3597331


What a great way to start the day.


----------



## gr8onteej

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's. 4 shot cappuccino, and an oatmeal raisin Doosie from Boudin.
> View attachment 3597331



Twins on the Betsey Johnson bag charm.  I have a J.  Looks nice on your bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a great way to start the day.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on the Betsey Johnson bag charm.  I have a J.  Looks nice on your bag.


Thanks! My friend, who gave it to me last year, also bought one for herself. Hers is a J too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's. 4 shot cappuccino, and an oatmeal raisin Doosie from Boudin.
> View attachment 3597331



Bitsy Is so adorable and I love that pretty charm. Delicious looking Doosie too! What a nice treat this morning. [emoji4] Hope the rest of your day was just as good or better!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Bitsy Is so adorable and I love that pretty charm. Delicious looking Doosie too! What a nice treat this morning. [emoji4] Hope the rest of your day was just as good or better!



Thanks TB! I like the charm with her too!
The rest of my day was just as good, and I hope you had a great day too!  My daughter picked me up this morning after she got off work so I'm back in Oakland. It's pouring rain and I have to drive the grandkids to school and do some grocery shopping. I've already switched to my nylon zebra Bitsy. I know "Ruby" can handle the rain but I try not to take her out if I can avoid it.

Have a great day!


----------



## Stephg

Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]


----------



## Twoboyz

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3598666



Wow! [emoji15] That color is so stunning! Beautiful! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3598666



She's beautiful! I especially love color this time of the year! Your bag would brighten up the grayest of days!
Have fun carrying her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> View attachment 3598666


Beautiful! Where did you find this color?


----------



## Stephg

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! [emoji15] That color is so stunning! Beautiful! Enjoy [emoji4]



Thank you! 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! I especially love color this time of the year! Your bag would brighten up the grayest of days!
> Have fun carrying her!



Thanks! She makes me happy on these cold dark days we're having!! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find this color?



I found her on eBay actually, she came with the matching zip clutch wallet too. I think it's a colour only offered at Dillard's. She's more purple in person, love love love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3598666


What a great color.   Enjoy.


----------



## TaterTots

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3598666



just gorgeous!  That color is just stunning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mikecoulson said:


> Hello Guys!  I bought a *DOONEY & BOURKE Leather Bag* from http://ebay.to/2kfO8YS for my wife last which she like most because it is very smooth and stunning. I am also very glad because my wife appreciates me for my choice which she likes.


Glad you found a winner.  Hope your wife enjoys using the handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

mikecoulson said:


> Hello Guys!  I bought a *DOONEY & BOURKE Leather Bag* from http://ebay.to/2kfO8YS for my wife last which she like most because it is very smooth and stunning. I am also very glad because my wife appreciates me for my choice which she likes.



What a thoughtful and beautiful gift. I'm glad she loves it. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my small Kendall bags today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my small Kendall bags today.


Love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my small Kendall bags today.



So cute! I love that big fluffy Pom in there too. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my small Kendall bags today.


Thus color is amazing on this bag!  So so pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

Newbury Suede Sloan again. I love this bag and wish I had bought it in Navy, Amber or Honey.

See picture in previous post.
Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore  my red Florentine satchel  today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Trudysmom said:


> I wore  my red Florentine satchel  today.



Beautiful bag and color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore  my red Florentine satchel  today.



Love the red TM. Nice match.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore  my red Florentine satchel  today.



Great Valentine's bag [emoji173]️


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore  my red Florentine satchel  today.



Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> Using my orchid Barlow today [emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3598666


OMG, this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Valentine's Day!
I'm not carrying a "red" red bag today and I was a little bummed out about that. My red Toscana satchel is too heavy for all the walking I plan to do today.  But I remembered my red Dooney tassel fob is on the red coin purse I carry in my jacket pocket for bus fare and quick cash. Plus, I have my initial fob which has hearts on it, so I think I'm ready for today!

Have a wonderful day, whichever bag you carry!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> I'm not carrying a "red" red bag today and I was a little bummed out about that. My red Toscana satchel is too heavy for all the walking I plan to do today.  But I remembered my red Dooney tassel fob is on the red coin purse I carry in my jacket pocket for bus fare and quick cash. Plus, I have my initial fob which has hearts on it, so I think I'm ready for today!
> 
> Have a wonderful day, whichever bag you carry!
> View attachment 3605425



Happy Valentine's Day to you too GF! 
I think your bag is perfect for today! And with all your red accessories and hearts, it's perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Valentine's Day GFs!
I hope you have a wonderful day filled with Good Health, Love and Happiness! Oh well, and of course, a perfect bag to make your day even brighter!

I decided to carry my pebbled leather satchel in red for the remainder of this week. Here she is. I still need to accessorize her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to you too GF!
> I think your bag is perfect for today! And with all your red accessories and hearts, it's perfect!



Thanks MB! I finally remembered to get my "hearts" ring out my jewelry keeper and I'm wearing it today. I usually don't think about it until the day is almost over. I included the ring in a picture I posted this morning in the "What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today" thread, in the Handbags & Purses forum.



MaryBel said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GFs!
> *I hope you have a wonderful day filled with Good Health, Love and Happiness!* Oh well, and of course, a perfect bag to make your day even brighter!
> 
> I decided to carry my pebbled leather satchel in red for the remainder of this week. Here she is. I still need to accessorize her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605645


Wishing you the same! 

You picked a winner for today! She's such a vibrant red! I love that you're carrying her the remainder of the week!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> I'm not carrying a "red" red bag today and I was a little bummed out about that. My red Toscana satchel is too heavy for all the walking I plan to do today.  But I remembered my red Dooney tassel fob is on the red coin purse I carry in my jacket pocket for bus fare and quick cash. Plus, I have my initial fob which has hearts on it, so I think I'm ready for today!
> 
> Have a wonderful day, whichever bag you carry!
> View attachment 3605425



Happy Valentine's Day RN [emoji173]️ She and her tasseled companion are such a cute pair. I hope you enjoy your day. Hearts and red tassels...yup I think you're all set!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GFs!
> I hope you have a wonderful day filled with Good Health, Love and Happiness! Oh well, and of course, a perfect bag to make your day even brighter!
> 
> I decided to carry my pebbled leather satchel in red for the remainder of this week. Here she is. I still need to accessorize her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605645



Happy Valentine's Day MaryBel! I wish you the same! I love that beauty! [emoji7] I almost packed her up as well today, because this bag screams Valentine's, but I decided to go in a little different direction. Pic to come shortly. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️

Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️
> 
> Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.
> 
> View attachment 3605751


Eve candy for sure.  Love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Eve candy for sure.  Love that color.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day RN [emoji173]️ She and her tasseled companion are such a cute pair. I hope you enjoy your day. Hearts and red tassels...yup I think you're all set!


Same to you TB!
Thanks! I've been enjoying the day so far (went to Westfield Center)! I hope you're enjoying your day too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Same to you TB!
> Thanks! I've been enjoying the day so far (went to Westfield Center)! I hope you're enjoying your day too!



Thanks RN! I am. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️
> 
> Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.
> 
> View attachment 3605751


She is gorgeous, perfect for today too, actually perfect for any day!
Enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## mtg116

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️
> 
> Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.
> 
> View attachment 3605751



Beauty! What color is that?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️
> 
> Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.
> 
> View attachment 3605751


I don't think I'd get much work done because I'd be staring at that beautiful eye candy way too much!
She's a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this beauty a couple days ago.  Love her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3606018
> 
> Carried this beauty a couple days ago.  Love her!


Such a beauty that one is C.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day![emoji813]
> I'm not carrying a "red" red bag today and I was a little bummed out about that. My red Toscana satchel is too heavy for all the walking I plan to do today.  But I remembered my red Dooney tassel fob is on the red coin purse I carry in my jacket pocket for bus fare and quick cash. Plus, I have my initial fob which has hearts on it, so I think I'm ready for today![emoji2]
> 
> Have a wonderful day, whichever bag you carry!
> View attachment 3605425


I think she is adorable, and I love the key fob 


MaryBel said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GFs!
> I hope you have a wonderful day filled with Good Health, Love and Happiness! Oh well, and of course, a perfect bag to make your day even brighter!
> 
> I decided to carry my pebbled leather satchel in red for the remainder of this week. Here she is. I still need to accessorize her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605645


Gorgeous red!![emoji7] 


Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's! [emoji173]️
> 
> Here is my choice for today. I'm not going anywhere but I just need some eye candy while I sit here and work.
> 
> View attachment 3605751


That is a beautiful shade!! She is so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I think she is adorable, and I love the key fob



Thanks BW!


----------



## Twoboyz

mtg116 said:


> Beauty! What color is that?



Thanks! This is violet. [emoji178] 



RuedeNesle said:


> I don't think I'd get much work done because I'd be staring at that beautiful eye candy way too much!
> She's a beauty!



Well...she was quite a distraction! [emoji4] Thanks RN!


----------



## Twoboyz

That is a beautiful shade!! She is so pretty[emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thanks BW!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3606018
> 
> Carried this beauty a couple days ago.  Love her!



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## southernbelle82

On my way to work with my new calypso cross-body. It's a beautiful shade by the way! I thought I loved last years mint but this just blew me away! Perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> On my way to work with my new calypso cross-body. It's a beautiful shade by the way! I thought I loved last years mint but this just blew me away! Perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607329



Beautiful and I agree! We need to get Spring here fast and this helps! [emoji4]


----------



## Philipmom

Taking my logo lock around until I can pick up my Valentine's marine satchel from the post office.  My cat approves.


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> On my way to work with my new calypso cross-body. It's a beautiful shade by the way! I thought I loved last years mint but this just blew me away! Perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607329


She is so pretty.... i have been eyeing the color for a while....hhhm


----------



## RuedeNesle

Philipmom said:


> Taking my logo lock around until I can pick up my Valentine's marine satchel from the post office.  My cat approves.


Hi PM! I'm loving your bag and your cat! I'm currently cat sitting for my sister's cats.  They look like yours.

I can' wait to see pics of your marine satchel!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> She is so pretty.... i have been eyeing the color for a while....hhhm


It is a shade less green than Tiffany blue IRL.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> It is a shade less green than Tiffany blue IRL.


That sounds perfect!!! Now I will be stalking Dooney.com lol


----------



## ifeelpretty

Medium florentine satchel. New to me. Bought it off eBay and I love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3608793
> 
> Medium florentine satchel. New to me. Bought it off eBay and I love it!!!


She's beautiful and looks good on you! Congrats on getting a great ebay bag!


----------



## Philipmom

My Marine satchel. So pretty!


----------



## momjules

Philipmom said:


> View attachment 3608875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Marine satchel. So pretty!



It's very pretty. Looks comfy too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3608793
> 
> Medium florentine satchel. New to me. Bought it off eBay and I love it!!!


Enjoy your 'new' Dooney.  Love that style.


----------



## Catbird9

On a rainy California day, I love Miss Bitsy:


----------



## BadWolf10

Philipmom said:


> View attachment 3608875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Marine satchel. So pretty!


So pretty [emoji2]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Catbird9 said:


> On a rainy California day, I love Miss Bitsy:


Hi CB! 
You are so right! It's raining in the Bay Area and my cranberry Bitsy is perfect for these days! (She's perfect for most days!)
Stay as dry as you can, and if you're in So. CA, safe travels!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Catbird9 said:


> On a rainy California day, I love Miss Bitsy:


Pebble leather is a great choice for a rainy day.  And the zip top will keep your stuff inside dry,  so it's a great style.
I don't like tote styles in rainy weather.


----------



## Catbird9

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CB!
> You are so right! It's raining in the Bay Area and my cranberry Bitsy is perfect for these days! (She's perfect for most days!)
> Stay as dry as you can, and if you're in So. CA, safe travels!


Thanks! I'm on the Central Coast, we're getting soaked and pounded by wind. I'm only going out to drop something off at the post office, then I'm curling up by the fire with a book and a flashlight in case the power goes out again!

"O wind, if winter comes
can spring be far behind?"
-- Shelley


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Catbird:  stay safe.   The weather out there is very scary.


----------



## Catbird9

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebble leather is a great choice for a rainy day.  And the zip top will keep your stuff inside dry,  so it's a great style.
> I don't like tote styles in rainy weather.


Me either. This little Bitsy has been my favorite bag this winter...holds just what I need, easy and fun to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks! I'm on the Central Coast, we're getting soaked and pounded by wind. I'm only going out to drop something off at the post office, then I'm curling up by the fire with a book and a flashlight in case the power goes out again!
> 
> "O wind, if winter comes
> can spring be far behind?"
> -- Shelley



Hoping the power stays on! Be safe!


----------



## Christen M.

Pre-tag Gladstone. She is lovely!


----------



## Catbird9

Christen M. said:


> Pre-tag Gladstone. She is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609661


----------



## momjules

Christen M. said:


> Pre-tag Gladstone. She is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609661



Awesome bag!


----------



## Christen M.

momjules said:


> Awesome bag!


Thanks! It was quite a find after months of searching for one in decent condition.


----------



## Twoboyz

Catbird9 said:


> On a rainy California day, I love Miss Bitsy:



Bitsy is so cute and perfect for any weather. Stay safe and dry. 



Christen M. said:


> Pre-tag Gladstone. She is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609661



What a gem! She's lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## justeen

My one of a kind Dooney ❤


----------



## Twoboyz

justeen said:


> My one of a kind Dooney [emoji173]



I have definitely not seen this gorgeous bag before. I love the strap! I used to have a similar looking bag by American West but this one is better. [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference
> 
> View attachment 3619516



Beautiful bag!  I would like one of these for myself.
I'm waiting for the outlets. They have some styles but I didn't see this one.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference
> 
> View attachment 3619516


Love[emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference
> 
> View attachment 3619516


Beautiful handbag.  Do you also use Apple conditioner on your Altos?


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Beautiful bag!  I would like one of these for myself.
> I'm waiting for the outlets. They have some styles but I didn't see this one.



Mine was a QVC return I bought off ebay for a really good price.  I wish the zippered pockets were a half inch wider, they are kind of small for the overall size of the bag.



BadWolf10 said:


> Love[emoji7]




Thanks! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful handbag.  Do you also use Apple conditioner on your Altos?



I don't have any Altos.  I have used it on a couple florentines when they seemed dry or dull and one pebble grain that felt like sand paper.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference
> 
> View attachment 3619516



That's great that it rubbed out. Interesting. It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Todays companion.... my new Patterson Paige in Red. I finally figured out why I like her so much.... she reminds me of my fav Coach bag I ever owned, Avery hobo. But Paige is soooo much better. I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Kidclarke

All my Dooneys are Disney, here's what I am carrying today:


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Bordeaux Toscana side zip. My nail or ring scratched it today but it did rub out. However it has a slight grain to the leather and I did use Apple on her previously so that might be the difference
> 
> View attachment 3619516



She's stunning! It's good to hear the scratch rubbed out. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Todays companion.... my new Patterson Paige in Red. I finally figured out why I like her so much.... she reminds me of my fav Coach bag I ever owned, Avery hobo. But Paige is soooo much better. I think she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620181



Beautiful! I wonder if the trim leather will patina.


----------



## Twoboyz

Kidclarke said:


> All my Dooneys are Disney, here's what I am carrying today:
> View attachment 3620409



So cute! Love that pattern.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I wonder if the trim leather will patina.


That's a good point, I hadn't thought of that. I am curious as well. The pebble leather is a bit different too,  it has a little less shine or sheen than the regular pebble grain. It doesnt look or feel dry,  but it is slightly different. It reminds me a lot of Dillen leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> That's a good point, I hadn't thought of that. I am curious as well. The pebble leather is a bit different too,  it has a little less shine or sheen than the regular pebble grain. It doesnt look or feel dry,  but it is slightly different. It reminds me a lot of Dillen leather.



That's good to know. When I see it in videos it looks thick to me, but Sue mentioned on QVC that it was a thinner pebbled leather.


----------



## scoutmhen

Black Beauty is ridin' shotgun today! Cannot get enough of her.


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> Black Beauty is ridin' shotgun today! Cannot get enough of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621266



A beauty indeed! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took an impromptu drive to Livermore this morning. (I dropped off the grandkids at school, went to Starbucks and while I was in the drive thru line I decided it was a nice day to take a drive!) I was hoping to find a red Bitsy bag. (No such luck.) There were some Ruby Bitsy bags on final sale for $63.80. The newer designs (hearts, kites, D Bees) were $79.  I didn't see anything I liked more than my Zebra Ruby. Stopped in Coach and saw this cute credit card case for $19. It was too cute to pass up! (And I didn't leave the outlet empty handed! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Took an impromptu drive to Livermore this morning. (I dropped off the grandkids at school, went to Starbucks and while I was in the drive thru line I decided it was a nice day to take a drive!) I was hoping to find a red Bitsy bag. (No such luck.) There were some Ruby Bitsy bags on final sale for $63.80. The newer designs (hearts, kites, D Bees) were $79.  I didn't see anything I liked more than my Zebra Ruby. Stopped in Coach and saw this cute credit card case for $19. It was too cute to pass up! (And I didn't leave the outlet empty handed! )
> 
> View attachment 3621481
> View attachment 3621482


Makes me think spring is on the way.  Love the colors and the pattern.  Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Makes me think spring is on the way.  Love the colors and the pattern.  Enjoy.


Thanks LJ!
Spring is on the way!


----------



## scoutmhen

RuedeNesle said:


> Took an impromptu drive to Livermore this morning. (I dropped off the grandkids at school, went to Starbucks and while I was in the drive thru line I decided it was a nice day to take a drive!) I was hoping to find a red Bitsy bag. (No such luck.) There were some Ruby Bitsy bags on final sale for $63.80. The newer designs (hearts, kites, D Bees) were $79.  I didn't see anything I liked more than my Zebra Ruby. Stopped in Coach and saw this cute credit card case for $19. It was too cute to pass up! (And I didn't leave the outlet empty handed! )
> 
> View attachment 3621481
> View attachment 3621482



I am so jealous! We have tons of Coach Outlets where I live, but the nearest D&B Outlet is 4 hours away. Grrrrrr. Also, we only have ONE full-price D&B in the entire Dallas/Fort Worth metroplex. Double Grrrrrrrrr. Thank goodness Macy's and Dillard's are abundant though!


----------



## RuedeNesle

scoutmhen said:


> I am so jealous! We have tons of Coach Outlets where I live, but the nearest D&B Outlet is 4 hours away. Grrrrrr. Also, we only have ONE full-price D&B in the entire Dallas/Fort Worth metroplex. Double Grrrrrrrrr. Thank goodness Macy's and Dillard's are abundant though!


Hi!
I was actually in the parking lot of Macy's at Starbucks, waiting for Macy's to open. I was going to see what Dooneys they had. Macy's didn't open for 30 minutes and I started thinking, if I left after I got my cappuccino I could be in Livermore before Macy's opened! I was about 25 minutes away from the outlet and I got there just as Dooney was opening. The other good thing is it's in the reverse direction of traffic heading to San Francisco at that time in the morning so there's not a lot of traffic.  What I don't have near me is Dillards! I hear about their sales on Dooney and MK bags and I wish I could run there sometimes. But I do appreciate having the Dooney outlet close by.

P.S. I love your Black Beauty! I can see why you love having her as you riding buddy!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Took an impromptu drive to Livermore this morning. (I dropped off the grandkids at school, went to Starbucks and while I was in the drive thru line I decided it was a nice day to take a drive!) I was hoping to find a red Bitsy bag. (No such luck.) There were some Ruby Bitsy bags on final sale for $63.80. The newer designs (hearts, kites, D Bees) were $79.  I didn't see anything I liked more than my Zebra Ruby. Stopped in Coach and saw this cute credit card case for $19. It was too cute to pass up! (And I didn't leave the outlet empty handed! )
> 
> View attachment 3621481
> View attachment 3621482


The weather looks beautiful. I'm so glad you got to do something fun and enjoy the day.  Love that little card holder and Zebra Ruby looks pretty sitting there in the sunshine. I'm glad you didn't leave empty handed. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> The weather looks beautiful. I'm so glad you got to do something fun and enjoy the day.  Love that little card holder and Zebra Ruby looks pretty sitting there in the sunshine. I'm glad you didn't leave empty handed. Have a wonderful weekend.



Hey TB!
The weather has been nice the last few days. We're supposed to get rain Saturday and Sunday so I'm happy I've been getting out and about. Thanks! The Coach outlet is filled with floral items. Bags, wallets, card holders, and very pretty flower fobs. Zebra Ruby enjoyed her day in the sunshine. And she was very happy I didn't find a bag to replace her. 

Thanks! You have a wonderful weekend too! (Enjoy the Dooney shows!)


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey TB!
> The weather has been nice the last few days. We're supposed to get rain Saturday and Sunday so I'm happy I've been getting out and about. Thanks! The Coach outlet is filled with floral items. Bags, wallets, card holders, and very pretty flower fobs. Zebra Ruby enjoyed her day in the sunshine. And she was very happy I didn't find a bag to replace her.
> 
> Thanks! You have a wonderful weekend too! (Enjoy the Dooney shows!)



Thanks RN! I'm catching up on a couple Dooney shows now. I'm glad you and Ruby had a great day. [emoji4] happy Saturday!


----------



## sasdash

Hi, I've been reading the forum for awhile now. I switched over to my mini pebbled leather Barlow for the weekend.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sasdash said:


> Hi, I've been reading the forum for awhile now. I switched over to my mini pebbled leather Barlow for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3623538


Welcome to the forum.   Enjoy your mini Barlow.


----------



## Twoboyz

sasdash said:


> Hi, I've been reading the forum for awhile now. I switched over to my mini pebbled leather Barlow for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3623538



Welcome! Very cute. I love the mini Barlow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

sasdash said:


> Hi, I've been reading the forum for awhile now. I switched over to my mini pebbled leather Barlow for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3623538



Welcome Sasdash!

I hope you're having fun carrying your beautiful Barlow!


----------



## Twoboyz

Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934


It is gloomy in Illinois...... and that bag would cheer anyone, she is a beauty.  That red is gorgeous!!!


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934



I love this red bag of yours!!!
I've never seen it or it would be mine! 
Lucky you!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> It is gloomy in Illinois...... and that bag would cheer anyone, she is a beauty.  That red is gorgeous!!!



Thanks BW! I'm all set for the rain with this one! 



momjules said:


> I love this red bag of yours!!!
> I've never seen it or it would be mine!
> Lucky you!
> Enjoy your day!



Thanks Jules! Enjoy your day too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934


Hi TB!
"Rainy days and Mondays...."  But your bag is  BEAUTIFUL!  She would definitely cheer me up today! It's raining here too. I took this picture last week when I was coming back from the Westfield Center, but I'm looking out the window and this morning looks the same as the picture. I like how all the umbrellas are lined up going up the escalator, and the birds are lined up on the railing.  No handbag in the pic, just thought I'd share. But this morning did inspire me to buy a NWT Leather mini zebra Juliette (red trim, of course) on ebay. I can't wait to share pics of her!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> "Rainy days and Mondays...."  But your bag is  BEAUTIFUL!  She would definitely cheer me up today! It's raining here too. I took this picture last week when I was coming back from the Westfield Center, but I'm looking out the window and this morning looks the same as the picture. I like how all the umbrellas are lined up going up the escalator, and the birds are lined up on the railing.  No handbag in the pic, just thought I'd share. But this morning did inspire me to buy a NWT Leather mini zebra Juliette (red trim, of course) on ebay. I can't wait to share pics of her!
> View attachment 3624956



Thanks RN! You have been getting so much rain! I love that photo.  It's gloomy out but the photo is beautiful. 

Congrats! I can't wait to see Miss Juliette I bet she's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! You have been getting so much rain! I love that photo.  It's gloomy out but the photo is beautiful.
> 
> Congrats! I can't wait to see Miss Juliette I bet she's beautiful [emoji7]



Thanks! Not long after I posted, the sun came out enough to allow me to take my morning walk.

Thanks again! I can't wait to get her. This is the hard part, trying not to think about her 24/7 until she arrives!


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934



I just love this bag. So beautiful and vibrant....


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934


Hey twin!
Isn't it the most gorgeous red? I need to pull mine out soon. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> I just love this bag. So beautiful and vibrant....



Thank you! [emoji4]



carterazo said:


> Hey twin!
> Isn't it the most gorgeous red? I need to pull mine out soon. Enjoy!



Hi twin! It sure is! In fact my podiatrist complimented it today, and he is a male. That says a lot I think. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934


This is such a gorgeous bag TB! You can never sell it.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag TB! You can never sell it.



Thanks YD!  I'm hanging onto this one very tight [emoji4]


----------



## Happyhippo

Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!


----------



## Twoboyz

Happyhippo said:


> Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is so adorable! [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happyhippo said:


> Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!


 I love this picture! Well, without seeing your purse pose, I'd have to give the win to this cutie!

And I love the bag! I have it in crimson!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Happyhippo said:


> Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!


Your cat has excellent taste.  That's such a classic handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

No pictures,  but last night I moved into my wine City Dawson.  I'm craving spring,  but wanted to wear this new treasure
at least once before I switched my handbags over to the spring/summer colors.


----------



## amandah313

I picked this up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth marked 50% off. I think the color is Amber [emoji16]


----------



## SEWDimples

sasdash said:


> Hi, I've been reading the forum for awhile now. I switched over to my mini pebbled leather Barlow for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3623538



Welcome tpf sasdash. Lovely bag. Enjoy.



Twoboyz said:


> Feeling cheerful on this gloomy day. This bag has a lot to do with it...well this bag and coffee. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3624934



The color is awesome and the leather looks so yummy.



Happyhippo said:


> Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!



This picture is so cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth marked 50% off. I think the color is Amber [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631471


Hi!
Congrats on getting her at 50% off! She's a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth marked 50% off. I think the color is Amber [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631471


Great color and great price.  Looks like it's the small Lexington.  That's a very popular handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> No pictures,  but last night I moved into my wine City Dawson.  I'm craving spring,  but wanted to wear this new treasure
> at least once before I switched my handbags over to the spring/summer colors.



I'm imagining a gorgeous bag in my favorite color. [emoji4] Enjoy 



amandah313 said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth marked 50% off. I think the color is Amber [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631471



That's one of my favorite bags to carry. Amber is such a pretty color for all seasons. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Welcome tpf sasdash. Lovely bag. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is awesome and the leather looks so yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SD!


----------



## amandah313

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> Congrats on getting her at 50% off! She's a beauty!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Great color and great price.  Looks like it's the small Lexington.  That's a very popular handbag.





Twoboyz said:


> I'm imagining a gorgeous bag in my favorite color. [emoji4] Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorite bags to carry. Amber is such a pretty color for all seasons. Enjoy!



Thank you all! I am really enjoying her a lot for only having her for one full day lol! I think she will be a keeper! [emoji173]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  thanks.  I love the color also.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Happyhippo said:


> Well, I'm not sure who wore it best, but at least it's a popular bag in my house!


Cute pic and lovely bag! This photo just reinforces why I am rarely tempted to buy preowned bags. I am allergic to cats. That bag would have killed me.....LOL!


----------



## YankeeDooney

amandah313 said:


> I picked this up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth marked 50% off. I think the color is Amber [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631471


This is a pretty color. Classic I think. Nice choice.


----------



## lasvegasann

At work, in my closet,  Magic Kingdom 45th Anniversary Dooney and Burke


----------



## Happyhippo

YankeeDooney said:


> Cute pic and lovely bag! This photo just reinforces why I am rarely tempted to buy preowned bags. I am allergic to cats. That bag would have killed me.....LOL!


Haha! I can totally see how inconvenient it would be! ...you can imagine the cleaning it takes after the kitty has "borrowed" the bag. Fortunately, neither is (or will be) for sale


----------



## MaryBel

Raining here so I'm carrying my tucker xbody in red.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Raining here so I'm carrying my tucker xbody in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634770


Nice one GF! I'll trade you some snow for a little rain to wash away all of this white stuff. Good grief!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier this morning. Starbucks is ready for Spring too! Their cups are yellow (venti) and light blue/green (grande). The cup says, "Color ME SPRING!  (Replaced the red saffiano strap with my crimson Dillen strap.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

Happy St. Patrick's Day GFs!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636416


Perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636416


Happy St. Patrick's day to you too GF and to all my Dooney GFs here!
Love the pic! I didn't know you had that beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Raining here so I'm carrying my tucker xbody in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634770



Great bag rain or shine! Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier this morning. Starbucks is ready for Spring too! Their cups are yellow (venti) and light blue/green (grande). The cup says, "Color ME SPRING!  (Replaced the red saffiano strap with my crimson Dillen strap.)
> View attachment 3635423



[emoji173] Love it! [emoji173]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636416



This is so perfect! Happy St Patrick's Day to you [emoji256]☘️[emoji256]


----------



## aerinha

Took my dusty pink nylon crossbody to the Philly Flower Show


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji173] Love it! [emoji173]


Thanks TB! I was looking at the picture and realized Juliette is almost the same height as a grande (medium) coffee cup. I never thought I'd happily carry a bag this small! But she's almost weightless when she's on my shoulder, which makes her perfect for walking and shopping!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Took my dusty pink nylon crossbody to the Philly Flower Show
> 
> View attachment 3639096
> View attachment 3639097


I love that color!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Took my dusty pink nylon crossbody to the Philly Flower Show
> 
> View attachment 3639096
> View attachment 3639097


Perfect handbag and color to celebrate spring at the flower show.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Took my dusty pink nylon crossbody to the Philly Flower Show
> 
> View attachment 3639096
> View attachment 3639097



So fun to take to a flower show. [emoji254]


----------



## BadWolf10

I carried her for the first time today.  Very nice...... it was nice to have my hands free. And she was a nice pop of color on a dreary day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3640376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried her for the first time today.  Very nice...... it was nice to have my hands free. And she was a nice pop of color on a dreary day.


I love the color of your new handbag.  Glad you enjoyed using it.  Pink handbags, clothing, watches all seem to be
very appealing now that we are looking forward to spring.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3640376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried her for the first time today.  Very nice...... it was nice to have my hands free. And she was a nice pop of color on a dreary day.



I find myself buying more hands free bags lately.  They are great.  Glad she work out for you


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3640376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried her for the first time today.  Very nice...... it was nice to have my hands free. And she was a nice pop of color on a dreary day.



Wow BW!!!! She looks amazing! And she screams Spring too! So glad you're enjoying her, I'm still loving mine! [emoji177]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello everyone! Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how the Alto leather ages. I've been checking out the designs and I love them, but I'm looking for a leather that wears and softens and looks loved with use…I personally am not concerned with scratches, but I would like a bag that develops a nice slouch with use. TIA!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this one in the mail and already moved in....[emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one in the mail and already moved in....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3643692


Perfect introduction to spring.  What is the pattern called?


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect introduction to spring.  What is the pattern called?



Thanks. It's the garden floral satchel....


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one in the mail and already moved in....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3643692


Nice one. I can certainly understand the attraction. Very pretty colors and print!


----------



## Twoboyz

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how the Alto leather ages. I've been checking out the designs and I love them, but I'm looking for a leather that wears and softens and looks loved with use…I personally am not concerned with scratches, but I would like a bag that develops a nice slouch with use. TIA!!



Hi Belle, welcome! The Alto leather is a stiff structured leather that I feel is not best for everyday use. Scratches tend to stay with the bag and I'm not sure it softens very well. I think a Florentine leather bag would be better for what you are looking for. Of course you should get what you love and these are my opinions. If you get a new bag please come on back and show us. [emoji4]


----------



## savatij

Swanky said:


> Post the D&B you're wearing today!
> 
> D&B only please


Mini cross over Florentine (Navy)


----------



## southernbelle82

Just got out of church and headed to a baby shower. Still happy with my Calypso crossbody. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up. 

Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


She's beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


*NAC:*  What a spectacular way to celebrate your return.  The Violet Flo satchel is such a beautiful handbag.


----------



## aerinha

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711



So pretty!


----------



## momjules

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711



Happy spring to you and your bag! Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711



Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


Yay! NAC is back! And that bag....LJ was right. Way to make an entrance!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!



Thanks RN!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  What a spectacular way to celebrate your return.  The Violet Flo satchel is such a beautiful handbag.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Happy spring to you and your bag! Love it!



Thanks!  That's what I thought, such a happy spring color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! NAC is back! And that bag....LJ was right. Way to make an entrance!



LOL, thanks! I'm happy to be back.


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> Just got out of church and headed to a baby shower. Still happy with my Calypso crossbody. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646859


Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


Oh GF, what a way to come back! Loooooove it!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


Such a beautiful color and bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone. I took an unintentional extended break from the forums but I've come back up for some air. Looking for to catching up.
> 
> Today my Violet Flo is joining me for the morning commute.
> View attachment 3648711


She is a beauty!! Happy spring!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, what a way to come back! Loooooove it!





Trudysmom said:


> Such a beautiful color and bag!





BadWolf10 said:


> She is a beauty!! Happy spring!!



Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome back!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Willa on the morning commute. 

One thing about posting again, it helps motivate me to change my bags and use them all. I got lazy while I was away and sometimes went a couple of weeks without changing my bag.  I know!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> One thing about posting again, it helps motivate me to change my bags and use them all. I got lazy while I was away and sometimes went a couple of weeks without changing my bag.  I know!
> View attachment 3649912



Okay, first you post saying you think you only bought one bag in about a year.  Now you say you sometimes carry the same bag for a couple of weeks. I'm beginning to wonder if this is the same NAC who used to post! 

Happy Hump Day! Love Willa!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> One thing about posting again, it helps motivate me to change my bags and use them all. I got lazy while I was away and sometimes went a couple of weeks without changing my bag.  I know!
> View attachment 3649912


NAC:  it's a good thing your returned.  You were developing some bad habits while you were away from us.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, first you post saying you think you only bought one bag in about a year.  Now you say you sometimes carry the same bag for a couple of weeks. I'm beginning to wonder if this is the same NAC who used to post!
> 
> Happy Hump Day! Love Willa!



LOL!  It's still me!  I think I got over saturated with bags and now it's got to be something on my bucket list for me to get it now. 

My one purchase was a Natural Flo from QVC. That had been on my wish list for awhile when I saw it on easy pay I went for it. The leather on it seems different from my other Flos, but I still like it. It's more pebbled. All my other Flos are more smooth. I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, first you post saying you think you only bought one bag in about a year.  Now you say you sometimes carry the same bag for a couple of weeks. I'm beginning to wonder if this is the same NAC who used to post!
> 
> Happy Hump Day! Love Willa!



LOL!  It's still me!  I think I got over saturated with bags and now it's got to be something on my bucket list for me to get it now. 

My one purchase was a Natural Flo from QVC. That had been on my wish list for awhile when I saw it on easy pay I went for it. The leather on it seems different from my other Flos, but I still like it. It's more pebbled. All my other Flos are more smooth. I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  it's a good thing your returned.  You were developing some bad habits while you were away from us.



So true, lol!  I became obsessed with yarn and knitting. I still am. But I do love my bags. I'm happy to be back.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So true, lol!  I became obsessed with yarn and knitting. I still am. But I do love my bags. I'm happy to be back.


Yarn and knitting sounds like fun. I am a quilter, I can get pulled in by fabric  I was in Texas for 6 days, I spent 300 on fabric[emoji15] . But they will be amazing quilts lol. Glad to have you back !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF y'all! This lovely lady is my companion today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  it's fun to have you back and posting your handbag of the day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF y'all! This lovely lady is my companion today.
> View attachment 3651875


Happy FRIDAY NAC!
First day of Spring Break for the grandkids!  They'll be with my daughter next week and I'll be in Vegas!

I love your Friday bag! The blue is so vibrant, I just want to touch her!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Willa on the morning commute.
> 
> One thing about posting again, it helps motivate me to change my bags and use them all. I got lazy while I was away and sometimes went a couple of weeks without changing my bag.  I know!
> View attachment 3649912





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF y'all! This lovely lady is my companion today.
> View attachment 3651875



2 beauties! Love them!
Twins on Willa and kind of twins on the hobo, mine is sky blue.


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my new dusty blue Sophie


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my new dusty blue Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652274



She's a pretty blue MB!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my new dusty blue Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652274


Ok after seeing your gorgeous blue bag, I was inspired. I scoured the internet then called the outlets. The SA at the Redding store was a rockstar!!! She called around and scoured her back room and found a red one for me!!!! So I ordered it. Red is my new obsession, and Sophie is the BOMB! So excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a pretty blue MB!


Thanks GF!
I didn't have this style and I really liked it and I didn't have this shade of blue, so it was a winner.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok after seeing your gorgeous blue bag, I was inspired. I scoured the internet then called the outlets. The SA at the Redding store was a rockstar!!! She called around and scoured her back room and found a red one for me!!!! So I ordered it. Red is my new obsession, and Sophie is the BOMB! So excited!!!!!!!!


oh, I'm sure she will be gorgeous in red. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my new dusty blue Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652274


Honestly that color is dreamy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok after seeing your gorgeous blue bag, I was inspired. I scoured the internet then called the outlets. The SA at the Redding store was a rockstar!!! She called around and scoured her back room and found a red one for me!!!! So I ordered it. Red is my new obsession, and Sophie is the BOMB! So excited!!!!!!!!


Ahh, the smell of success. Love when the stars align. Speaking of which, we need the Rockstar's name for future reference.....you know, in case there are any purse emergencies.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Ahh, the smell of success. Love when the stars align. Speaking of which, we need the Rockstar's name for future reference.....you know, in case there are any purse emergencies.


Absolutely her name was Rachel.  She actually offered to call around, I didn't have to ask. She was amazing and so friendly.


----------



## aerinha

Debut of mini Barlow in heather pebble grain


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, the only Dooney I have is the nylon shopper because all of the leather ones look so heavy.  Which ones do you find the lightest and the heaviest?  I have to say the shopper is one of my favorite bags and I carry it a lot.  YOu can tuck the top in and give it a completely different shape.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Debut of mini Barlow in heather pebble grain
> 
> View attachment 3653421


She's making a BEAUTIFUL debut! 
I hope you're enjoying her and your Saturday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, the only Dooney I have is the nylon shopper because all of the leather ones look so heavy.  Which ones do you find the lightest and the heaviest?  I have to say the shopper is one of my favorite bags and I carry it a lot.  YOu can tuck the top in and give it a completely different shape.


Hi SB43!
I don't think I'll be much help but I wanted to at least try.  My lightest weight leather bag is my all time favorite,  the pebble leather Colette Shopper.  It's no longer offered on QVC, but if you search A216392, you will see what I'm talking about.  I don't know how you feel about ebay but you may find a preloved bag in good condition. Otherwise, I would suggest the Charleston or Richmond shoppers, but I don't own either of those.  Hopefully someone will reply with a more useful answer. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB43!
> I don't think I'll be much help but I wanted to at least try.  My lightest weight leather bag is my all time favorite,  the pebble leather Colette Shopper.  It's no longer offered on QVC, but if you search A216392, you will see what I'm talking about.  I don't know how you feel about ebay but you may find a preloved bag in good condition. Otherwise, I would suggest the Charleston or Richmond shoppers, but I don't own either of those.  Hopefully someone will reply with a more useful answer.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


Thank you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Debut of mini Barlow in heather pebble grain
> 
> View attachment 3653421


What a lovely color.  Enjoy your new mini Barlow.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> She's making a BEAUTIFUL debut!
> I hope you're enjoying her and your Saturday!





lavenderjunkie said:


> What a lovely color.  Enjoy your new mini Barlow.



Thanks.  She is my ease into spring. Pebble grain can handle our almost nonstop rain so far.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Debut of mini Barlow in heather pebble grain
> 
> View attachment 3653421


She is so cute!! I love pebble grain..... it's so gorgeous yet durable.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB43!
> I don't think I'll be much help but I wanted to at least try. [emoji2] My lightest weight leather bag is my all time favorite,  the pebble leather Colette Shopper.  It's no longer offered on QVC, but if you search A216392, you will see what I'm talking about.  I don't know how you feel about ebay but you may find a preloved bag in good condition. Otherwise, I would suggest the Charleston or Richmond shoppers, but I don't own either of those.  Hopefully someone will reply with a more useful answer.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


I agree with RN about pebble grain. It is my favorite leather. It's light weight but gorgeous and durable. Another light weight leather is saffiano.  It's a bit more structured and a different look, but also easy to carry and not at all heavy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my new dusty blue Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652274



Such a pretty color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Absolutely her name was Rachel.  She actually offered to call around, I didn't have to ask. She was amazing and so friendly.



Awesome! It's so nice to find SAs that are friendly and that go the extra mile to make a sale. It makes customers happy and keeps them coming back.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Debut of mini Barlow in heather pebble grain
> 
> View attachment 3653421



Ooooooo, it's a little beauty A. Love the contrast!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Greetings from Vegas!
I'm sorry, I know this is a long post and a lot of pics! My flight arrived this morning at 12:10am. I'm at Starbucks now because there is no coffee in the apartment!  I thought I'd use this post as a mini update for how "Ruby" is holding up after six months. (I think six months today!) I carried her consistently for 4 1/2 months, then a couple of times a week, until I started using my Bitsy bags all the time about a month ago. This is her first flight and I used her as my carry-on. (I've already switched to my zebra Juliette, with me at Starbucks now.)

Carry-on Items:

The Paris pouch holds my small jewelry keeper from Lori Greiner, and my phone charger. The grey pouch is from a previous United flight and holds lens cleaners, wipes, eye drops, sleeping mask, ear plugs. I also have my notebook, Kleenex tissues, Pocket Bac, gum pens, checkbook (I only carry it when I travel just in case), Clipa purse hook. And you can see what's in the Sephora "Beauty on the Fly" pouch.  I have all three apartment keys (home, sister, and Vegas) on my two Dooney key chains and the RL key chain MaryBel gave me. They are hooked to the key leash.

I attached my Venus coin case to a chain (bought on ebay) and hooked it to the circle on the zipper pull of the outside pocket. (I can still easily zip the pocket closed.) My license and debit card were in it for easy access going through TSA, and buying things in the airport. The chain helped secure the wallet so I wouldn't accidentally drop it. (Did that in Oakland last week with my Coach card case.  A very nice man saw me drop it and gave it to me!) The Coach card case held my cash and stayed in the inside zipper pocket. My phone was also in the outside pocket.

Mini update:

I took pictures of the inside and outside so you can see what she looks like six months in. The outside still looks as good as new. (Pictures taken with and without a flash.) The inside still looks good but you can see it's been used. It holds up well to everything I throw in it. The inside of the slip pockets are getting darker (I think they always were a little darker). I still highly recommend this bag to anyone who's thinking about her. (Although I will caution you about the weight if you load her. She was heavy carrying around the airport.) And the great news is you're probably going to get a great sales price!

ETA: The web strap was very comfortable carrying her crossbody at the airport. I usually don't carry my bags crossbody but it was easier with my luggage. I'm glad she has a web strap!

I'm sorry this is so long! If you're still reading this thanks for your time!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Greetings from Vegas!
> I'm sorry, I know this is a long post and a lot of pics! My flight arrived this morning at 12:10am. I'm at Starbucks now because there is no coffee in the apartment! [emoji38] I thought I'd use this post as a mini update for how "Ruby" is holding up after six months. (I think six months today!) I carried her consistently for 4 1/2 months, then a couple of times a week, until I started using my Bitsy bags all the time about a month ago. This is her first flight and I used her as my carry-on. (I've already switched to my zebra Juliette, with me at Starbucks now.)
> 
> Carry-on Items:
> 
> The Paris pouch holds my small jewelry keeper from Lori Greiner, and my phone charger. The grey pouch is from a previous United flight and holds lens cleaners, wipes, eye drops, sleeping mask, ear plugs. I also have my notebook, Kleenex tissues, Pocket Bac, gum pens, checkbook (I only carry it when I travel just in case), Clipa purse hook. And you can see what's in the Sephora "Beauty on the Fly" pouch.  I have all three apartment keys (home, sister, and Vegas) on my two Dooney key chains and the RL key chain MaryBel gave me. They are hooked to the key leash.
> 
> I attached my Venus coin case to a chain (bought on ebay) and hooked it to the circle on the zipper pull of the outside pocket. (I can still easily zip the pocket closed.) My license and debit card were in it for easy access going through TSA, and buying things in the airport. The chain helped secure the wallet so I wouldn't accidentally drop it. (Did that in Oakland last week with my Coach card case.  A very nice man saw me drop it and gave it to me!) The Coach card case held my cash and stayed in the inside zipper pocket. My phone was also in the outside pocket.
> 
> Mini update:
> 
> I took pictures of the inside and outside so you can see what she looks like six months in. The outside still looks as good as new. (Pictures taken with and without a flash.) The inside still looks good but you can see it's been used. It holds up well to everything I throw in it. The inside of the slip pockets are getting darker (I think they always were a little darker). I still highly recommend this bag to anyone who's thinking about her. (Although I will caution you about the weight if you load her. She was heavy carrying around the airport.) And the great news is you're probably going to get a great sales price!
> 
> ETA: The web strap was very comfortable carrying her crossbody at the airport. I usually don't carry my bags crossbody but it was easier with my luggage. I'm glad she has a web strap!
> 
> I'm sorry this is so long! If you're still reading this thanks for your time![emoji2]
> View attachment 3655363
> View attachment 3655364
> View attachment 3655365
> View attachment 3655366
> View attachment 3655367
> View attachment 3655368


Good to hear from you, RN! I enjoy reading detailed reviews like yours. It's so helpful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Good to hear from you, RN! I enjoy reading detailed reviews like yours. It's so helpful!



Hi C! 
Thanks! I'm glad my review was helpful! I enjoy reading detailed reviews too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  thanks for taking the time to post all the details.  Your handbag has held up well,  that's good news.  Continue to enjoy her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  thanks for taking the time to post all the details.  Your handbag has held up well,  that's good news.  Continue to enjoy her.


Hi LJ!
You're welcome! I know there are lots of questions about the Toscana leather and the durability of the interior leather. I'm not carrying her as much but I'll post if there are any significant changes.


----------



## Chloe2011

southernbelle82 said:


> Just got out of church and headed to a baby shower. Still happy with my Calypso crossbody. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646859


I love that color! I just got a black one, my first Dooney and I'm obsessed!


----------



## Chloe2011

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3640376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried her for the first time today.  Very nice...... it was nice to have my hands free. And she was a nice pop of color on a dreary day.


I love this color too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Yarn and knitting sounds like fun. I am a quilter, I can get pulled in by fabric  I was in Texas for 6 days, I spent 300 on fabric[emoji15] . But they will be amazing quilts lol. Glad to have you back !!



I completely understand about the fabric. It's amazing how quickly it adds up.  I know it does with yarn. Fabric, yarn, and bags, we could be addicted to worse things, lol.


----------



## Pmrbfay

From a few seasons ago - black patent Venus Lee tote/shopper. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3658599
> 
> From a few seasons ago - black patent Venus Lee tote/shopper. Thanks for letting me share.


The Venus Lee tote was the metaphorical "one potato chip" that started the Dooney addiction for my BFF. I bought it in brown for her one Christmas. Now I think she has more Dooney bags than I do. (Not including the bags I gifted to her when I moved from Illinois to California!)
I'm excited to watch your collection grow over time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. This is the only purchase I have made in the last year. Well, except for something I have arriving today. [emoji41]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. This is the only purchase I have made in the last year. Well, except for something I have arriving today. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3658735


*NAC:*  if you are only buying 1,  then that was a perfect choice.   Enjoy your treasure.   And fess up.... what is arriving today?


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. This is the only purchase I have made in the last year. Well, except for something I have arriving today. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3658735


Happy Friday-EVE NAC! 
I agree with LJ! If you're only buying one bag a year, this is the perfect choice! She's a beauty!
Can't wait to see today's arrival!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  if you are only buying 1,  then that was a perfect choice.   Enjoy your treasure.   And fess up.... what is arriving today?



Thanks LJ! She has quickly become one of my favorites. Such a rich color. 

What's coming today is something else from qvc. I can't resist the easy pay sometimes. Fingers crossed I'm happy with what arrives. 

I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE NAC!
> I agree with LJ! If you're only buying one bag a year, this is the perfect choice! She's a beauty!
> Can't wait to see today's arrival!



Thanks RN! Fingers crossed, me too!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. This is the only purchase I have made in the last year. Well, except for something I have arriving today. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3658735


Ugh. Love this bag!!! I have the Medium, which I love, but I do want the Small. She's perfect.


----------



## Bobetta

I've been kept company the past two days by my Flo Medium loves. Yesterday I used the Taupe Flo. It was a sunny day, so that was ok to do. Today is a super rainy day so I brought out my Aqua Flo. She's super pebbly, which I wish she wasn't, but the saving grace in that is she's rugged and can handle poor weather. Go figure. Plus she brightens any day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> I've been kept company the past two days by my Flo Medium loves. Yesterday I used the Taupe Flo. It was a sunny day, so that was ok to do. Today is a super rainy day so I brought out my Aqua Flo. She's super pebbly, which I wish she wasn't, but the saving grace in that is she's rugged and can handle poor weather. Go figure. Plus she brightens any day.
> View attachment 3659065
> View attachment 3659066
> View attachment 3659067
> View attachment 3659068


Hi B!
I love both! I can how the Aqua Flo brightens up a rainy day!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bobetta said:


> I've been kept company the past two days by my Flo Medium loves. Yesterday I used the Taupe Flo. It was a sunny day, so that was ok to do. Today is a super rainy day so I brought out my Aqua Flo. She's super pebbly, which I wish she wasn't, but the saving grace in that is she's rugged and can handle poor weather. Go figure. Plus she brightens any day.
> View attachment 3659065
> View attachment 3659066
> View attachment 3659067
> View attachment 3659068



I would not care if aqua was pebbly. It is still gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

RuedeNesle said:


> The Venus Lee tote was the metaphorical "one potato chip" that started the Dooney addiction for my BFF. I bought it in brown for her one Christmas. Now I think she has more Dooney bags than I do. (Not including the bags I gifted to her when I moved from Illinois to California!)
> I'm excited to watch your collection grow over time!



LOL!!  It is an addiction, I agree. Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I've been kept company the past two days by my Flo Medium loves. Yesterday I used the Taupe Flo. It was a sunny day, so that was ok to do. Today is a super rainy day so I brought out my Aqua Flo. She's super pebbly, which I wish she wasn't, but the saving grace in that is she's rugged and can handle poor weather. Go figure. Plus she brightens any day.
> View attachment 3659065
> View attachment 3659066
> View attachment 3659067
> View attachment 3659068



What beautiful choices!  Especially the aqua!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. Love this bag!!! I have the Medium, which I love, but I do want the Small. She's perfect.



I understand completely. I much prefer the small Flo. I have the medium taupe but I don't really carry her because she's too big. But I can't bring myself to re-home her. So she stays in my closet. Go figure.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. And first outing for Chestnut Sloan. I love this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. And first outing for Chestnut Sloan. I love this bag.
> View attachment 3659969


Happy Friday NAC!
Enjoy your new beauty and your weekend!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. And first outing for Chestnut Sloan. I love this bag.
> View attachment 3659969


Oh man that is a beautiful bag!  I wish I could do a longer strap!  Darn neck and shoulders.  It may be worth the pain though...like the cute ballet shoes I wore today that made my feet hurt like crazy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. And first outing for Chestnut Sloan. I love this bag.
> View attachment 3659969



Ooooooo, I really like this one. That color....so rich!


----------



## carterazo

I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 3664801


 There are no words!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> There are no words!


Lol! I knew you would love the color. [emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

carterazo said:


> I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.   [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3664801


Oh my gosh she is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pebbled Hobo in Black on the morning commute


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 3664801


Very pretty.  I'm carrying a new red zip zip today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 3664801


Gorgeous bag C! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

So many beautiful bags out and about! Love them, especially Bobetta's aqua flo, 
I've been carrying my small black Dixon crossbody in pebbled leather. Here she is. I'm carrying it sans the wrapping and tags
I think I'm changing today out of it, need a larger bag for today. I think a tote.


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous bag C! Love it!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Very pretty.  I'm carrying a new red zip zip today.


Thanks ladies! I'm enjoying her again today. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> So many beautiful bags out and about! Love them, especially Bobetta's aqua flo,
> I've been carrying my small black Dixon crossbody in pebbled leather. Here she is. I'm carrying it sans the wrapping and tags
> I think I'm changing today out of it, need a larger bag for today. I think a tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665474


Hey MB! 
I'm getting so obsessed with small bags! I love my bigger bags but now when I pull them out to give them some love, they just seem too big and heavy for my needs. Your small Dixon looks like a nice small-medium size bag. And she's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pebbled Hobo in Black on the morning commute
> View attachment 3665252


Happy Hump Day!
Love your Wednesday companion! I hope you have/had a great day!


----------



## whatevany

My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

whatevany said:


> My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:
> View attachment 3665650


Hope you are enjoying your handbag.   I love the combination of the darker trim with the white leather.   So sharp looking.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> I carried this pretty.  This shade of red makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 3664801



This color is on my wish list. So pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> Love your Wednesday companion! I hope you have/had a great day!



Thanks RN!  I hope you had a great day too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

whatevany said:


> My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:
> View attachment 3665650



So pretty!!


----------



## BadWolf10

whatevany said:


> My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:
> View attachment 3665650


The pebble grain hobo is one of my favorite bags! Gorgeous [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

whatevany said:


> My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:
> View attachment 3665650


Welcome!
What a beautiful first Dooney! My first Dooney was white with dark trim. It was a top zip satchel with two outside pockets.
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> So many beautiful bags out and about! Love them, especially Bobetta's aqua flo,
> I've been carrying my small black Dixon crossbody in pebbled leather. Here she is. I'm carrying it sans the wrapping and tags
> I think I'm changing today out of it, need a larger bag for today. I think a tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665474



Beautiful leather! I am really loving these small Dixons...definitely on my radar! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> I'm getting so obsessed with small bags! I love my bigger bags but now when I pull them out to give them some love, they just seem too big and heavy for my needs. Your small Dixon looks like a nice small-medium size bag. And she's a beauty!


Hey GF! 
I know what you mean, I was totally a medium to large kind of bag person and always stayed away from small bags but then I bought a couple that were too cute and too good a deal to pass on and then started carrying them when I just needed something to carry the basics (wallet, phone, keys and maybe sunglasses) and found out that they are awesome, so I have bought more small bags, and not only small to medium, but also tiny ones. I think lately I've been buying more small bags than large ones.
Thanks GF, yes, she is a small-medium size, very nice size, I think it is probably very close in size to the dillen pocket satchel, like the one you have in crimson, maybe a tad smaller, so it is really nice.


----------



## MaryBel

whatevany said:


> My first Dooney, Pebble Grain Hobo in white:
> View attachment 3665650


Awesome first Dooney! Love it in white. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful leather! I am really loving these small Dixons...definitely on my radar! [emoji7]


Thanks GF!
They are really nice. You need one!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3666361



OMG, I love this bag.
Love it so much I could not resist it and bought it when I saw it on sale at Macy's.
One more zip zip, oops. The more I say no more zip zips the more they come to me. I'm doomed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3666361


Hi K!
She's a Denim beauty! And I also love how the red interior looks with her!


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3666361


She's a cutie!! I keep seeing her on the Macy's sales and love that pattern!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3666361



So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> Rolling with Ms. Denim Chevron today....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3666361


Love this!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> OMG, I love this bag.
> Love it so much I could not resist it and bought it when I saw it on sale at Macy's.
> One more zip zip, oops. The more I say no more zip zips the more they come to me. I'm doomed.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> She's a Denim beauty! And I also love how the red interior looks with her!





BadWolf10 said:


> She's a cutie!! I keep seeing her on the Macy's sales and love that pattern!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!





carterazo said:


> Love this!



Thanks, Ladies. I'm enjoying carrying her and received a couple compliments today....


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> OMG, I love this bag.
> Love it so much I could not resist it and bought it when I saw it on sale at Macy's.
> One more zip zip, oops. The more I say no more zip zips the more they come to me. I'm doomed.



Did you buy in store or online? What do you think of it? I'm loving it way more than expected. It's actually a surprise gift from my hubby for my birthday....


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Did you buy in store or online? What do you think of it? I'm loving it way more than expected. It's actually a surprise gift from my hubby for my birthday....


Darling bag!   Hub did good.   Happy birthday!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Darling bag!   Hub did good.   Happy birthday!!



Thank you. It's the first time he bought me a bag....[emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Had an appointment/class yesterday. I wanted to take a bag big enough to hold a few papers. Did some closet divin' and picked my croco zip zip because it has an outside zipper pocket for easy access to my phone to call my daughter, who was picking me up. It was a hard decision because I really wanted to carry my red saffiano zip zip. So I put my red tassel fob on front to have a little red.  I carried this bag exclusively for six or seven months in 2015 and it shows on the lining! But I didn't baby it and I carried it all summer when the grandkids and I were in Vegas for 7 weeks.  It was hard to get a good shot of the bag and the beautiful view so I took a pic at home also. I switched to my red saffiano zip zip this morning but I haven't gone anywhere yet. The great news is, since I've been carry Bitsy bags my zip zips feel so much lighter because I'm not loading them. I just transferred over what was in my mini zebra Juliette.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Had an appointment/class yesterday. I wanted to take a bag big enough to hold a few papers. Did some closet divin' and picked my croco zip zip because it has an outside zipper pocket for easy access to my phone to call my daughter, who was picking me up. It was a hard decision because I really wanted to carry my red saffiano zip zip. So I put my red tassel fob on front to have a little red.  I carried this bag exclusively for six or seven months in 2015 and it shows on the lining! But I didn't baby it and I carried it all summer when the grandkids and I were in Vegas for 7 weeks.  It was hard to get a good shot of the bag and the beautiful view so I took a pic at home also. I switched to my red saffiano zip zip this morning but I haven't gone anywhere yet. The great news is, since I've been carry Bitsy bags my zip zips feel so much lighter because I'm not loading them. I just transferred over what was in my mini zebra Juliette.
> View attachment 3668417
> View attachment 3668418


   So pretty!   I had forgotten about your blue croco.   The tassel looks nice on there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Still trying to get out and enjoy the sunshine! My daughter brought back Starbucks after her manicure so I'm happy for now!  Switched to my saffiano zip zip this morning.  I don't carry much anymore and you can see there's plenty of room. (I still carry too many pens!)


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Still trying to get out and enjoy the sunshine! My daughter brought back Starbucks after her manicure so I'm happy for now! [emoji23] Switched to my saffiano zip zip this morning.  I don't carry much anymore and you can see there's plenty of room. (I still carry too many pens!)
> View attachment 3668848
> View attachment 3668849


Oh RN you crack me up with the pens.  I usually just have to have at least one pen in my purse or I feel like something is missing. Yesterday I was in a big rush and forgot to get one. You should have seen searching the pocket just in case I had left one the last time I used my Viola. Nope, nothing. So there I was,  with my pretty bag, all worried that I might need a pen. I didn't. [emoji28] [emoji23] [emoji15]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Oh RN you crack me up with the pens.  I usually just have to have at least one pen in my purse or I feel like something is missing. Yesterday I was in a big rush and forgot to get one. You should have seen searching the pocket just in case I had left one the last time I used my Viola. Nope, nothing. So there I was,  with my pretty bag, all worried that I might need a pen. I didn't. [emoji28] [emoji23] [emoji15]


 At the risk of you thinking I'm totally crazy, I'll confess I'm anal about pen color! I write my grocery or To Do lists in blue or black ink. (All blue or all black, not both!) When I'm at the store I have to cross off the items in another color, preferably red. BUT, I write urgent To Do's, or must not forget items in red. So I have to cross them off in blue or black. I use green to write items or To Do's for the grandkids.  If I'm already out and about and I forgot to record an item or To Do, I must have the appropriate colored pen to write it in my book!


----------



## handbags4me

Out at my son's track meet yesterday with Florentine small Russel tote.  Forgot how great this bag is...fits all my essentials plus water, snacks, and a light jacket.


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbags4me said:


> Out at my son's track meet yesterday with Florentine small Russel tote.  Forgot how great this bag is...fits all my essentials plus water, snacks, and a light jacket.


Hi HB4M!
She's beautiful and functional! It's nice to have a tote like that in your collection. I hope your son had a great track meet!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> At the risk of you thinking I'm totally crazy, I'll confess I'm anal about pen color! I write my grocery or To Do lists in blue or black ink. (All blue or all black, not both!) When I'm at the store I have to cross off the items in another color, preferably red. BUT, I write urgent To Do's, or must not forget items in red. So I have to cross them off in blue or black. I use green to write items or To Do's for the grandkids.  If I'm already out and about and I forgot to record an item or To Do, I must have the appropriate colored pen to write it in my book!


Oh you are my kind of girl! [emoji41] 
I CANNOT, just cannot write one note or list, etc with more than one color. No, no. I do prefer a blue pen, don't mind black ones, and avoid red pens like the plague. [emoji28] You should see me sigh in resignation when I HAVE to use a red one. [emoji15] I looove a green pen, but it's frowned upon at work. So, I rarely carry one. I also use a highlighter at work. It must be orange - not neon, just orange. Thank you!  [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Feel any better? [emoji56] [emoji23] [emoji56]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> At the risk of you thinking I'm totally crazy, I'll confess I'm anal about pen color! I write my grocery or To Do lists in blue or black ink. (All blue or all black, not both!) When I'm at the store I have to cross off the items in another color, preferably red. BUT, I write urgent To Do's, or must not forget items in red. So I have to cross them off in blue or black. I use green to write items or To Do's for the grandkids.  If I'm already out and about and I forgot to record an item or To Do, I must have the appropriate colored pen to write it in my book!


*RN:*  no, not crazy,  I'm impressed with how well organized you are.  I've taken to carrying 2 pens because I've had too many situations where I couldn't find the pen in my handbag or it ran out of ink at the wrong time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Oh you are my kind of girl! [emoji41]
> I CANNOT, just cannot write one note or list, etc with more than one color. No, no. I do prefer a blue pen, don't mind black ones, and avoid red pens like the plague. [emoji28] You should see me sigh in resignation when I HAVE to use a red one. [emoji15] I looove a green pen, but it's frowned upon at work. So, I rarely carry one. I also use a highlighter at work. It must be orange - not neon, just orange. Thank you!  [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Feel any better? [emoji56] [emoji23] [emoji56]


 I prefer blue over black too! My highlighter has to be neon yellow. And, yes, I feel much better, thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  no, not crazy,  I'm impressed with how well organized you are.  I've taken to carrying 2 pens because I've had too many situations where I couldn't find the pen in my handbag or it ran out of ink at the wrong time.


Hi LJ!
Thanks! It's from 30+ years in banking. I always bought my own supply of pens for client notes. Visually it was easier to read my daily To Do notes if separate tasks were colored differently. It spilled over into my personal note taking. Don't get me started on my notebook/journal obsession!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> Thanks! It's from 30+ years in banking. I always bought my own supply of pens for client notes. Visually it was easier to read my daily To Do notes if separate tasks were colored differently. It spilled over into my personal note taking. Don't get me started on my notebook/journal obsession!


*RN:*  I should try the color coded system,  at least on my calendar and to do list at home.  I need a better system than I have.  I use mainly blue ink because I find that easiest to read.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I should try the color coded system,  at least on my calendar and to do list at home.  I need a better system than I have.  I use mainly blue ink because I find that easiest to read.


My calendar is even more colorful than my notebook!  When I started in banking we could only use black ink on documents because of the quality of copying and faxing. But I used blue for notes because I've always preferred blue ink. Good luck with your new system!


----------



## whatevany

My 2nd Dooney purchase which I got today. Patent Mini Barlow in blush. DooneyPay could be dangerous...lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

whatevany said:


> My 2nd Dooney purchase which I got today. Patent Mini Barlow in blush. DooneyPay could be dangerous...lol
> View attachment 3672275


She's beautiful! I love her color! 
 DooneyPay can be very dangerous!
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

whatevany said:


> My 2nd Dooney purchase which I got today. Patent Mini Barlow in blush. DooneyPay could be dangerous...lol
> View attachment 3672275


Enjoy your new handbag.  She is beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

whatevany said:


> My 2nd Dooney purchase which I got today. Patent Mini Barlow in blush. DooneyPay could be dangerous...lol
> View attachment 3672275


Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Morning everyone! Here is today's companion on the morning commute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone! Here is today's companion on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3673096


She's a beaut, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. TGIF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Morning everyone! Here is today's companion on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3673096





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. TGIF!
> View attachment 3674101



Happy Friday NAC!
Love your zip zip (still carrying my red saffiano zip zip!) and Willa! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. TGIF!
> View attachment 3674101


Wow, she's gotten her slouch on and lookin' sexy!   Happy Friday, NAC.


----------



## carterazo

Carried teardrop hobo all week. Just switched out today. Every time I think I am over this bag, I pull her out and she is so handy. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Carried teardrop hobo all week. Just switched out today. Every time I think I am over this bag, I pull her out and she is so handy. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3676036


*Cat:*  love the look of the teardrop hobo.  Glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning in the Target parking lot, San Francisco. Decided not to switch to one of my Bitsy bags this weekend.


----------



## StillWG

Hi RN & everyone!  

I just had to come out of my normal "lurking" mode to say how much I love this great shot of my favorite city....and the beautiful red Zip Zip overlooking her!!

I also just ordered the Giants MLB Kendall Crossbody with "SF" on it on ILD!  It is only $89 there right now!  This to celebrate the "City" as she is called!

Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Hi RN & everyone!
> 
> I just had to come out of my normal "lurking" mode to say how much I love this great shot of my favorite city....and the beautiful red Zip Zip overlooking her!!
> 
> I also just ordered the Giants MLB Kendall Crossbody with "SF" on it on ILD!  It is only $89 there right now!  This to celebrate the "City" as she is called!
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue! 
It's so nice to hear from you! Thanks! It's a beautiful day here. I'm slow to reply because I had to look up the Kendall crossbody on ILD first. I couldn't remember which style Kendall is.  I love her! It's a perfect way to celebrate the City! Congrats on getting her at a great price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning in the Target parking lot, San Francisco. Decided not to switch to one of my Bitsy bags this weekend.
> View attachment 3676533


   Who needs to change into a Bitsy when you can carry that red beauty???


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Hi RN & everyone!
> 
> I just had to come out of my normal "lurking" mode to say how much I love this great shot of my favorite city....and the beautiful red Zip Zip overlooking her!!
> 
> I also just ordered the Giants MLB Kendall Crossbody with "SF" on it on ILD!  It is only $89 there right now!  This to celebrate the "City" as she is called!
> 
> Sue


Hi, Sue.       It's nice to "see" you.    Hope all is well with you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Who needs to change into a Bitsy when you can carry that red beauty???


Thanks Sarah! That's the way I felt. I couldn't bear the thought of putting her back in the closet just yet. I've lightened the contents so she's just as easy to carry as my Bitsy bags.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sue!
> It's so nice to hear from you! Thanks! It's a beautiful day here. I'm slow to reply because I had to look up the Kendall crossbody on ILD first. I couldn't remember which style Kendall is.  I love her! It's a perfect way to celebrate the City! Congrats on getting her at a great price!



Thanks, RN!  

I wish I could join the fun here more often....I'm still an avid Dooney fan, just a bit short on time these days!

Sue


----------



## StillWG

oops....double post!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi, Sue.       It's nice to "see" you.    Hope all is well with you.



Hi MB!

It's great to "see" you, too!

Things are terrific now that Spring is creeping north!  Hope all is well with you too!

Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks, RN!
> 
> I wish I could join the fun here more often....I'm still an avid Dooney fan, just a bit short on time these days!
> 
> Sue


We wish you could too, but we completely understand how that is! Just knowing you're reading our posts and enjoying our pics makes me happy! I know you haven't forgotten about us! It's always good to hear from you however long it's been.  Wishing you well!


----------



## southernbelle82

At the Blue Angels air show this afternoon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> At the Blue Angels air show this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676920


Hi SB!
It looks like a fun day! I would love to see the Blue Angels' planes up close like that! Love your bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB!
> It looks like a fun day! I would love to see the Blue Angels' planes up close like that! Love your bag!



It was amazing!!!!! Here's a couple more for you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> It was amazing!!!!! Here's a couple more for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677486
> View attachment 3677487


Aren't they amazing?! My sister and I saw them at North Point two years ago. One time they came from behind us and they were so close the sound and speed still gives me goosebumps! They completely snuck up on us, if that makes sense! Everyone screamed!  I would love to see them on the ground like you did!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Aren't they amazing?! My sister and I saw them at North Point two years ago. One time they came from behind us and they were so close the sound and speed still gives me goosebumps! They completely snuck up on us, if that makes sense! Everyone screamed!  I would love to see them on the ground like you did!



They snuck up on us too, two of them came from behind and scared the daylights out of the entire crowd! We loved it though! We were at a base right outside of New Orleans. Then on our way home we were in a ferry crossing the river and they flew over us going home to Pensacola. That was neat to see too! It just makes you feel so patriotic and proud!!!
[emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## whitsnwhits

MiaBorsa said:


> So say we all.     I returned my Brenna to buy the City Barlow, which I love.  I thought they were too similar to have both, but now I'm reconsidering.     I really don't use those two outside pockets, but I love the look.
> 
> Here's my Barlow; in the desert color.


Just wondering, how is Miss Barlow holding up? Have you had issues with scratches or wear on the corners? Dillard's is having a clearance sale tomorrow and I'm tempted! Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

whitsnwhits said:


> Just wondering, how is Miss Barlow holding up? Have you had issues with scratches or wear on the corners? Dillard's is having a clearance sale tomorrow and I'm tempted! Thanks


She is still fabulous and looks brand new.   I will say that I have a lot of bags in rotation, so she doesn't get a lot of use.   Which color are you thinking of?


----------



## Pmrbfay

Black patent tote at lunch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Waiting for a bus this morning - Downtown SF. Switched to Olivia!


----------



## whitsnwhits

MiaBorsa said:


> She is still fabulous and looks brand new.   I will say that I have a lot of bags in rotation, so she doesn't get a lot of use.   Which color are you thinking of?


Well I was hoping for charcoal but none available in the medium. Oh well maybe next time! Thanks for the info, though, as I have shied away from the City leather before!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today, and yesterday Light Gray Saffiano Zip Zip is my companion. 

Lots of beautiful bags out and about lately!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, and yesterday Light Gray Saffiano Zip Zip is my companion.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bags out and about lately!
> View attachment 3680727


Very elegant looking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, and yesterday Light Gray Saffiano Zip Zip is my companion.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bags out and about lately!
> View attachment 3680727



Happy Friday-EVE NAC! 
I put my red zip zip in the closet last night because I promised Olivia I'd carry her one more day. (I was only going to carry her yesterday.) Now seeing your beautiful gray Zip Zip, I want to renege on my promise!   It's sunny today and Olivia suffered through the rain yesterday so I'm going to keep my promise and let her enjoy the sunshine with me. 

Have a great day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, and yesterday Light Gray Saffiano Zip Zip is my companion.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bags out and about lately!
> View attachment 3680727


LJ nailed it... she's elegant!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thanks everyone!  I'm finding I don't carry as much in my bag anymore and I don't carry the big bags as much. I like the zip zip and satchel bags more now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!  Fuschia Satchel on the morning commute


----------



## southernbelle82

Calypso crossbody! My current fav!


----------



## aerinha

Raspberry Florentine russel making its debut. This bag and I are not getting along. Too big.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Fuschia Satchel on the morning commute
> 
> View attachment 3681845


Wow, welcome to springtime!   She's adorable, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Raspberry Florentine russel making its debut. This bag and I are not getting along. Too big.
> 
> View attachment 3681964


Aw, sorry you're not bonding.   Which size is she?    I have the "small" and it's still a big bag.   I haven't used it in a couple of years so I guess I should drag it out and try it again.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, sorry you're not bonding.   Which size is she?    I have the "small" and it's still a big bag.   I haven't used it in a couple of years so I guess I should drag it out and try it again.


I think it is the small. It is not fitting in my work tote and it keeps flopping because I barely have anything in it.  My coworker is seriously smitten, I think I am selling it to her on Monday


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Pocket Satchel's today.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> Raspberry Florentine russel making its debut. This bag and I are not getting along. Too big.
> 
> View attachment 3681964


It may be a little large but she is a pretty color...and Florentine.  Nice.  Maybe this will cheer you up.  Please do not take this wrong but when I saw your photo I thought, "Oh no!  Why is she in an interrogation room?  What could she have done?  She's just an innocent handbag!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> It may be a little large but she is a pretty color...and Florentine.  Nice.  Maybe this will cheer you up.  Please do not take this wrong but when I saw your photo I thought, *"Oh no!  Why is she in an interrogation room?  What could she have done?  She's just an innocent handbag!"*


LOL!


----------



## aerinha

LifeIsDucky said:


> It may be a little large but she is a pretty color...and Florentine.  Nice.  Maybe this will cheer you up.  Please do not take this wrong but when I saw your photo I thought, "Oh no!  Why is she in an interrogation room?  What could she have done?  She's just an innocent handbag!"



Lunch room at work, she had her own chair


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, welcome to springtime!   She's adorable, NAC.



She is so cheerful!  Makes me smile to carry her. I fact I'm still in her today.


----------



## aerinha

Having a much happier than Friday lunch break with my French blue small Kade windham bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Having a much happier than Friday lunch break with my French blue small Kade windham bag.
> 
> View attachment 3684967


Wow,  that's a stunning color.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wow,  that's a stunning color.



Thanks!  I loved the color when I saw it at Macy's and had to hunt to find a bag style that worked for me.  The Kade won.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Having a much happier than Friday lunch break with my French blue small Kade windham bag.
> 
> View attachment 3684967


Love that French Blue!! Such a vibrant blue[emoji170]


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Having a much happier than Friday lunch break with my French blue small Kade windham bag.
> 
> View attachment 3684967



That color puts you in a happy mood! Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm catching up..... this was my companion the other day.


----------



## BadWolf10

Running errands with strawberry zip zip


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Running errands with strawberry zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688474


Hi BW!
She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm catching up..... this was my companion the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3688144


Hi NAC!
I'm loving your catching up pics!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Running errands with strawberry zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688474


BW:  that's such a lovely color.   In person,  does it look like it's leaning toward pink or red?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  that's such a lovely color.   In person,  does it look like it's leaning toward pink or red?


It's very similar to magenta in saturation, with a touch more pink than purple. I love the color. I like it more than hot pink, which is slightly lighter.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I also love that strawberry color, in person its so beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I also love that strawberry color, in person its so beautiful.


I've found the strawberry color varies depending on the leather collection in Dooney.  They are all beautiful,,, but different.
I think I prefer the more pink/magenta leaning strawberry tones,  like in the pebbled leather.  I passed on a strawberry Florentine satchel  because it looked to similar to the red I already owned.  But if the style had been different,  I would have bought it because the color was lovely also.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've found the strawberry color varies depending on the leather collection in Dooney.  They are all beautiful,,, but different.
> I think I prefer the more pink/magenta leaning strawberry tones,  like in the pebbled leather.  I passed on a strawberry Florentine satchel  because it looked to similar to the red I already owned.  But if the style had been different,  I would have bought it because the color was lovely also.


I completely agree, I have seen strawberry in other leathers and the shades vary. My favorite is definitely pebble grain, regardless of color. I love the look of Flo bags in all the colors,  but the pebble grain seems more consistent.


----------



## Ludmilla

Maiden voyage of my Flo last week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3699416
> 
> Maiden voyage of my Flo last week.


That is a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Ludmilla

lavenderjunkie said:


> That is a beautiful handbag.


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Red Sophie and French Blue zip around phone wristlet.... feeling a little patriotic with these colors [emoji631] [emoji173] [emoji170]


----------



## southernbelle82

OOTD


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 3700480


Great color.


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 3700480


Love!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg. So this happened today...... any idea if I send it in if they will actually repair it, or should I do a trade in?????


----------



## keishapie1973

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3699416
> 
> Maiden voyage of my Flo last week.



This bag will always be a head turner. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg. So this happened today...... any idea if I send it in if they will actually repair it, or should I do a trade in?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700724


Give them a call.  I think they should be able to fix it.


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg. So this happened today...... any idea if I send it in if they will actually repair it, or should I do a trade in?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700724



Call Dooney for sure


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Give them a call.  I think they should be able to fix it.





southernbelle82 said:


> Call Dooney for sure


I called Dooney. .... they said based on my description it should be able to be repaired. So I am shipping it out today. Keeping my fingers crossed. [emoji6]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I called Dooney. .... they said based on my description it should be able to be repaired. So I am shipping it out today. Keeping my fingers crossed. [emoji6]


I'm glad Dooney said they think it could be fixed.   Good luck.  It's so disappointing when something happens to a handbag you love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion
> View attachment 3701307
> 
> View attachment 3701308


The natural Flo satchel is stunning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Maybe if I report in on my handbag of the day it will inspire me to use more of my handbags.   I'm sorry I can't post pictures,   but todays handbag is the Dooney zip zip pebbled leather satchel in Lilac.   It's a perfect match to my T shirt.


----------



## swags

Flo logo lock, I haven't carried anything else since I got her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Flo logo lock, I haven't carried anything else since I got her.


She's a beauty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just loaded up my Brahmin small Lexington in natural.  It's a camel colored pebble satchel.  I needed room for a file folder.


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Flo logo lock, I haven't carried anything else since I got her.


It is beautiful! I am finally intrigued enough to consider a Logo Lock now that there is a Florentine version. Very attractive bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

My OOTD.......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> My OOTD.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707555


Love that color.   It inspired me to bring out my Dooney sea foam color Saffiano zip zip satchel to wear on Wednesday.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that color.   It inspired me to bring out my Dooney sea foam color Saffiano zip zip satchel to wear on Wednesday.



Girl! Bring it out!!!! I love anything mint, sea foam and aqua!!!!! Perfect for spring and summer too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Girl! Bring it out!!!! I love anything mint, sea foam and aqua!!!!! Perfect for spring and summer too!


They are all beautiful colors.   I've switched into my geranium pebble zip zip for tomorrow.   I need to give more of my handbags some use,  so I'm trying to switch them out as often as I can.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel yesterday.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Raspberry Florentine Satchel yesterday.



That raspberry florentine is gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today it's my Royal blue Alto Roma making it's debut after hiding in the closet for a year.
The style is very similar to another Dooney style..... tote like shape,  two large zipper compartments, one on each side, with
and open snap close compartment in the center of the bag.  Can't remember the name of the other style,  but Dooney has done
it in pebbled leather and Saffiano.  It's also like the Brahmin Lexington satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Finally remembered,  the Alto Roma looks like the pebbled Willa.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Dillen Satchel today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Dillen Satchel today.


*TM:*  I love the Dillen satchel. I love the look and it's care free.
 Do you find it heavy?  I think it's heavier than the small Flo satchel.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today it's my Royal blue Alto Roma making it's debut after hiding in the closet for a year.
> The style is very similar to another Dooney style..... tote like shape,  two large zipper compartments, one on each side, with
> and open snap close compartment in the center of the bag.  Can't remember the name of the other style,  but Dooney has done
> it in pebbled leather and Saffiano.  It's also like the Brahmin Lexington satchel.


Can you share some pics, please?  [emoji41]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Can you share some pics, please?  [emoji41]


*Cat*:  so sorry.   I don't have a smart phone or a camera.  I'll see if I can find an online item for reference.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cat*:  so sorry.   I don't have a smart phone or a camera.  I'll see if I can find an online item for reference.


No worries lj. I understand. (I just like seeing people's real pics. They can be quite different from the website's) Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## southernbelle82

my OOTD on this rainy dreary day in south MS. I just can't seem to put down this pebble crossbody!


----------



## amandah313

Small Lexi in Amber


----------



## BadWolf10

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3715496
> 
> 
> Small Lexi in Amber


Love!! This is a perfect bag and I love the amber color, it's great for every season and occasion. Enjoy!!


----------



## SiouxZan

I think the small Lexington is the perfect size and shape.  I fell in love with the gray ostrich!


----------



## keishapie1973

Today I carried my medium Flo Satchel with my Patricia Nash strap....[emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

keishapie1973 said:


> Today I carried my medium Flo Satchel with my Patricia Nash strap....[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716171


It looks great with that strap!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ludmilla said:


> It looks great with that strap!



Thank you....[emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Last day with my Windham Kade bag before switching purses. The leather really darkened


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today it's my Royal blue Alto Roma making it's debut after hiding in the closet for a year.
> The style is very similar to another Dooney style..... tote like shape,  two large zipper compartments, one on each side, with
> and open snap close compartment in the center of the bag.  Can't remember the name of the other style,  but Dooney has done
> it in pebbled leather and Saffiano.  It's also like the Brahmin Lexington satchel.


You are talking about the Willa satchel. I agree, it's very similar.
ETA:  I just saw you remembered! I should have read the whole thread before posting.


----------



## Trudysmom

This is a great color in Florentine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> This is a great color in Florentine.


Love it.  Why didn't I get this color for my collection????


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Surrey today


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pmburk said:


> Vintage Surrey today


Glad you are enjoying your vintage treasure.  It's in great condition.


----------



## aerinha

Mini City Barlow in calypso. Color is brighter in person but not as bright as Dooney makes it appear online.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Mini City Barlow in calypso. Color is brighter in person but not as bright as Dooney makes it appear online.
> 
> View attachment 3723872


That is a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy.
Would you call the color blue or turquoise?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> That is a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy.
> Would you call the color blue or turquoise?



IRL I would say it is more turquoise. Kind of the color of a pool.


----------



## Shortcut4me

aerinha said:


> Mini City Barlow in calypso. Color is brighter in person but not as bright as Dooney makes it appear online.
> 
> View attachment 3723872


Do you love it?? Looked at that bag a million times


----------



## aerinha

Shortcut4me said:


> Do you love it?? Looked at that bag a million times


I really like it.  Just shy of love as the city leather is stiffer than my mini in pebble so it is a struggle to get it to hold as the pebbled one did.


----------



## Shortcut4me

aerinha said:


> I really like it.  Just shy of love as the city leather is stiffer than my mini in pebble so it is a struggle to get it to hold as the pebbled one did.


Thanks for the info!! I'm totally new to Dooney so I have to ask questions lol. Have the Brielle in saffiano coming tomorrow but want so many!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> IRL I would say it is more turquoise. Kind of the color of a pool.


Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love it.  Why didn't I get this color for my collection????


 Seriously? How could you not have this one? I think you need to check your inventory LJ.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> This is a great color in Florentine.


This along with the Raspberry Buckley are my favorites in your collection TM. I am sure there are others as well . This one is a beauty. I agree with LJ.


----------



## pmburk

Vintage all weather leather Teton bucket.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pmburk said:


> Vintage all weather leather Teton bucket.


Wow,  that handbag is in great condition.   Enjoy your vintage treasure.


----------



## aerinha

More accurate color pic of calypso


----------



## Shortcut4me

aerinha said:


> More accurate color pic of calypso
> 
> View attachment 3731897


Beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> More accurate color pic of calypso
> 
> View attachment 3731897


It's a beautiful color and a lovely handbag.  I need to find something in calypso that doesn't duplicate
similar colors in styles I already have.  Maybe a City Barlow is the answer.


----------



## Shortcut4me

My first Dooney finally! Didn't technically carry it except home in the bag. It's pale blue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shortcut4me said:


> View attachment 3732313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Dooney finally! Didn't technically carry it except home in the bag. It's pale blue


I love your pale blue zip zip.  Congratulations and enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## Shortcut4me

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love your pale blue zip zip.  Congratulations and enjoy your new Dooney.


Awww thanks!!! I love the color too.
Haven't even carried it and want another already lol!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shortcut4me said:


> Awww thanks!!! I love the color too.
> Haven't even carried it and want another already lol!!


I understand.  I have a collection of zip zip satchels,  I love the style.
Also when I find a Dooney color I love,  I want another handbag in a different style,  just so
I can add more of that color to my collection.


----------



## Shortcut4me

lavenderjunkie said:


> I understand.  I have a collection of zip zip satchels,  I love the style.
> Also when I find a Dooney color I love,  I want another handbag in a different style,  just so
> I can add more of that color to my collection.


I'm starting to understand the Dooney addiction. They must have thought I was nuts in Dillard's today. I was touching everything, reading tags lol


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Shortcut4me said:


> I'm starting to understand the Dooney addiction. They must have thought I was nuts in Dillard's today. I was touching everything, reading tags lol


When I was at the outlet, I felt the same. I was like a child in a playground! I never knew I loved Dooney so much until I went to a Dooney store, haha.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shortcut4me said:


> I'm starting to understand the Dooney addiction. They must have thought I was nuts in Dillard's today. I was touching everything, reading tags lol


Consider your trip to Dillards part of your research.  You are engaged in acquiring information to help you make
informed decisions about the styles, colors, quality, pricing, etc. of a future handbag purchase. How will you know a great buy of a quality handbag if you don't educate yourself in advance? 

 The fact that you get pleasure from the research process as well as from buying and owning the handbags is just a big plus.     You are not nuts,  your are a smart consumer.  I hope you have many 'fun' research adventures.

One piece of advice,  from someone who has purchased lots of handbags,  often multiples of a style....
use a new handbag to be sure the style works for you,  before you buy the second, third, fourth, etc. in the
exact style.   Sometimes,  when we use a handbag we discover that it's not as perfect as we thought it would be.
It's always better to have only 1 of those styles in your closet,  rather than several you bought before you even took
the first one out for a days use.  Sales provide so much temptation that it's too easy to want to scoop up
great buys in different colors in a style that seems good,  but we haven't tried before.

So,  use your new handbag (and enjoy it) as soon as your can.  Don't save it.  Using the handbag is part of your
research.   Some ladies even load up a new handbag with all their stuff,  leaving the plastic on the handles, etc,
so they can test the handbag out as they walk around their house.  It's a good first step.


----------



## southernbelle82

All ab Florentine! I know I'm late in the game here but man I love this leather! Oh and the style is pretty sweet too! [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> All ab Florentine! I know I'm late in the game here but man I love this leather! Oh and the style is pretty sweet too! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733230


Glad it's a winner for you.  I agree,  the style is sharp looking.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Shortcut4me said:


> View attachment 3732313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Dooney finally! Didn't technically carry it except home in the bag. It's pale blue



I LOVE this pale blue with the sierra colored trim. VERY Beautiful! Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Shortcut4me

lavenderjunkie said:


> Consider your trip to Dillards part of your research.  You are engaged in acquiring information to help you make
> informed decisions about the styles, colors, quality, pricing, etc. of a future handbag purchase. How will you know a great buy of a quality handbag if you don't educate yourself in advance?
> 
> The fact that you get pleasure from the research process as well as from buying and owning the handbags is just a big plus.     You are not nuts,  your are a smart consumer.  I hope you have many 'fun' research adventures.
> 
> One piece of advice,  from someone who has purchased lots of handbags,  often multiples of a style....
> use a new handbag to be sure the style works for you,  before you buy the second, third, fourth, etc. in the
> exact style.   Sometimes,  when we use a handbag we discover that it's not as perfect as we thought it would be.
> It's always better to have only 1 of those styles in your closet,  rather than several you bought before you even took
> the first one out for a days use.  Sales provide so much temptation that it's too easy to want to scoop up
> great buys in different colors in a style that seems good,  but we haven't tried before.
> 
> So,  use your new handbag (and enjoy it) as soon as your can.  Don't save it.  Using the handbag is part of your
> research.   Some ladies even load up a new handbag with all their stuff,  leaving the plastic on the handles, etc,
> so they can test the handbag out as they walk around their house.  It's a good first step.


Great advice!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Sorry I have been MIA lately. Still been busy with my daughter, things are better but still a bit stressful.  Finally read all the posts I missed. I will be trying to check in more often


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  welcome back.  Hope everything is going ok.  Purse Forum is good for stress relief,  when you need it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Shortcut4me said:


> View attachment 3732313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Dooney finally! Didn't technically carry it except home in the bag. It's pale blue



Oh, this color is so pretty. So many Dooney blues out there and so difficult to narrow the field....Pale Blue, French Blue, Dusty Blue, Denim, Jeans, Calypso, Midnight Blue, Navy, Marine, Sky Blue....the list goes on.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> More accurate color pic of calypso
> 
> View attachment 3731897


This is adorable A. Love this color. Very fresh!


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> All ab Florentine! I know I'm late in the game here but man I love this leather! Oh and the style is pretty sweet too! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733230


This one is very pretty. Nice variation and style on a cross body bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Flo.  Have a good week, ladies!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, this color is so pretty. So many Dooney blues out there and so difficult to narrow the field....Pale Blue, French Blue, Dusty Blue, Denim, Jeans, Calypso, Midnight Blue, Navy, Marine, Sky Blue....the list goes on.


And i collect all of the beautiful Dooney blues... but I'm missing pale blue and calypso !  I think I have gotten at least 1 of the others,  over the years.  The French Blue seems to be back again.  The handbag I have in that color is from years ago from the Alto collection.  I wonder if the 'new' French Blue is the same color???   I might need to get another one in pebbled leather this time.  It's such a pretty color.
Also,  the dusty blue is much nicer than it's name.  It's a very neutral blue and seems to go with a lot of things.


----------



## Shortcut4me

My current situation
Gretta satchel in navy!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Just look at what all of you made me do! LOL 

I am a big LV lover. I have really enjoyed my LVs and still do. Years ago I had a beautiful shiny red Dooney that I enjoyed but that has been my only experience with them before getting bit by the Louis bug. However, after following Dooney on Instagram I began seeing that some really beautiful bags in beautiful colors! Then I started coming over here to see what you felt about your bags. Now, after weeks of deliberations, I pulled the trigger last night on ILD (Took me forever to figure out what that one was on here! LOL)

I'm so excited! I got an email this morning that they'll be here Monday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Just look at what all of you made me do! LOL
> 
> I am a big LV lover. I have really enjoyed my LVs and still do. Years ago I had a beautiful shiny red Dooney that I enjoyed but that has been my only experience with them before getting bit by the Louis bug. However, after following Dooney on Instagram I began seeing that some really beautiful bags in beautiful colors! Then I started coming over here to see what you felt about your bags. Now, after weeks of deliberations, I pulled the trigger last night on ILD (Took me forever to figure out what that one was on here! LOL)
> 
> I'm so excited! I got an email this morning that they'll be here Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3740384


Congratulations.  You picked some great handbags and I love your color choices too.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  You picked some great handbags and I love your color choices too.  Enjoy your new treasures.



Thank you! I'm so excited. [emoji16] 

Any thoughts, opinions, or tips anybody has about anything I chose, I would appreciate. I'm new to the Dooney world but learning. [emoji4]

Also my Instagram focused on bags is AllAboutMyBags. If anybody else has a bag focused Instagram, especially about Dooney, I can learn from, please share. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited. [emoji16]
> 
> Any thoughts, opinions, or tips anybody has about anything I chose, I would appreciate. I'm new to the Dooney world but learning. [emoji4]
> 
> Also my Instagram focused on bags is AllAboutMyBags. If anybody else has a bag focused Instagram, especially about Dooney, I can learn from, please share. [emoji4]


I have a lot of Dooney handbags in pebbled leather.  They are a joy to use.... generally very user friendly,  easy to clean, and hold up to everyday use without showing scratches or wear.  If you spill something on the pebbled leather,  it's easy to wipe it off with a cloth and some water and a little gentle soap.   My advice is to enjoy the handbags,  and keep pens away form the leather.   Ink is one of the things that is almost impossible to remove.  I don't have any experience with fabric handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have a lot of Dooney handbags in pebbled leather.  They are a joy to use.... generally very user friendly,  easy to clean, and hold up to everyday use without showing scratches or wear.  If you spill something on the pebbled leather,  it's easy to wipe it off with a cloth and some water and a little gentle soap.   My advice is to enjoy the handbags,  and keep pens away form the leather.   Ink is one of the things that is almost impossible to remove.  I don't have any experience with fabric handbags.


I agree with LJ. Pebble Grain is stellar. It's my favorite leather hands down. The Flo leather is so beautiful,  but it needs so much more care than the pebble grain.


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## aerinha

Neon pink nylon today. Much research was required to decide if neon or fuschia was the shade I wanted. Neon much bolder.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Neon pink nylon today. Much research was required to decide if neon or fuschia was the shade I wanted. Neon much bolder.
> 
> View attachment 3742421


I love the color.  Perfect color to brighten your day.  Enjoy.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

aerinha said:


> Neon pink nylon today. Much research was required to decide if neon or fuschia was the shade I wanted. Neon much bolder.
> 
> View attachment 3742421



Love it! Gorgeous color [emoji307]


----------



## southernbelle82

Today's OOTD


----------



## longtimechloefan

I just bought this beauty over the weekend-Florentine Dome Satchel in Black


----------



## lavenderjunkie

longtimechloefan said:


> I just bought this beauty over the weekend-Florentine Dome Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 3744964


She is a very elegant looking handbag.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## alansgail

longtimechloefan said:


> I just bought this beauty over the weekend-Florentine Dome Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 3744964



These Florentine bags are works of art!!!!


----------



## longtimechloefan

alansgail said:


> These Florentine bags are works of art!!!!


Yes they are. I picked this over the Chloe Marcie...and price had nothing to do with it. To me, the florentine is better quality, better made, and more sturdy and elegant looking.


----------



## alansgail

longtimechloefan said:


> Yes they are. I picked this over the Chloe Marcie...and price had nothing to do with it. To me, the florentine is better quality, better made, and more sturdy and elegant looking.



Wow, thanks for this observation.....I've been eyeing the Marcie for the past two weeks and trying to justify the price.....it isn't easy! You're absolutely correct as far as the workmanship, etc. comparing the two bags. They're both beautiful in their own right but such a huge price difference. Personally I'd feel quite guilty spending the $2000 on Marcie (unless I got her on a great sale).
I just bought this bag pre-loved because it looks so beautiful and I love the vachetta on the top and the pebbled orange leather below. Can't wait to get her, it's the Wilson satchel.


----------



## southernbelle82

longtimechloefan said:


> I just bought this beauty over the weekend-Florentine Dome Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 3744964



Wow!!! That is one good looking bag! The black in Florentine is just stunning me, so shiny and black! I'm a black girl, I love lots of blacks and grays in the fall and winter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

E


alansgail said:


> View attachment 3745171
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for this observation.....I've been eyeing the Marcie for the past two weeks and trying to justify the price.....it isn't easy! You're absolutely correct as far as the workmanship, etc. comparing the two bags. They're both beautiful in their own right but such a huge price difference. Personally I'd feel quite guilty spending the $2000 on Marcie (unless I got her on a great sale).
> I just bought this bag pre-loved because it looks so beautiful and I love the vachetta on the top and the pebbled orange leather below. Can't wait to get her, it's the Wilson satchel.


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color combination.  I love color, and for some reason,  I'm being drawn to orange handbags.  Not my usual comfort zone.


----------



## Ludmilla

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3745171
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for this observation.....I've been eyeing the Marcie for the past two weeks and trying to justify the price.....it isn't easy! You're absolutely correct as far as the workmanship, etc. comparing the two bags. They're both beautiful in their own right but such a huge price difference. Personally I'd feel quite guilty spending the $2000 on Marcie (unless I got her on a great sale).
> I just bought this bag pre-loved because it looks so beautiful and I love the vachetta on the top and the pebbled orange leather below. Can't wait to get her, it's the Wilson satchel.


I have both - Chloe Marcie and a Flo satchel. In my opinion there is not much difference in quality.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> E
> 
> Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color combination.  I love color, and for some reason,  I'm being drawn to orange handbags.  Not my usual comfort zone.



Thanks, I love having at least one or two bags that aren't brown or black...lol! I know they're basics but it's always fun to add some color, especially since I wear neutral colors 99% of the time.


----------



## alansgail

Ludmilla said:


> I have both - Chloe Marcie and a Flo satchel. In my opinion there is not much difference in quality.



Thanks for confirming that Ludmilla, I've thought for a long time now that we're mostly paying the high prices for the designer's name on our bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

alansgail said:


> Thanks for confirming that Ludmilla, I've thought for a long time now that we're mostly paying the high prices for the designer's name on our bag.


Marcie is a great bag, but I got her secondhand. The original price tag is way to much for my wallet. If I were you I would try to hunt her down on secondhand, too. The pebbled leather withstands a lot and the bags look really nice, although they were already carried. 
I agree that we are mostly paying for the designer's name. (And I am a bit sick of it tbh.)


----------



## alansgail

Ludmilla said:


> Marcie is a great bag, but I got her secondhand. The original price tag is way to much for my wallet. If I were you I would try to hunt her down on secondhand, too. The pebbled leather withstands a lot and the bags look really nice, although they were already carried.
> I agree that we are mostly paying for the designer's name. (And I am a bit sick of it tbh.)



Even secondhand the price is too much for me! I found a similar enough silhouette on this bag and she's brand new! The leather is wonderful, in fact the entire construction of this bag is beautifully done. She retailed for $298 and someone let her go for $50! I snapped her up and am very happy with this bag. Meanwhile my Dooney Wilson should be delivered today and I can't wait to get her.....


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Carrying the first of my new bags today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3747062
> 
> 
> Carrying the first of my new bags today!


Great cross body style.  Which color is it?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great cross body style.  Which color is it?



I think it's called French Blue. Is that right? Either way, beautiful blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I think it's called French Blue. Is that right? Either way, beautiful blue!


It is a beautiful blue.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Neon pink nylon today. Much research was required to decide if neon or fuschia was the shade I wanted. Neon much bolder.
> 
> View attachment 3742421


Such a pretry color!!!I have been loving the nylon this summer. I love my leather bags, but something about the nylon has drawn me in.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Such a pretry color!!!I have been loving the nylon this summer. I love my leather bags, but something about the nylon has drawn me in.



It is nice to carry a bag that laughs at rain vs carrying a bag and crying at rain


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> It is nice to carry a bag that laughs at rain vs carrying a bag and crying at rain


Lol so true!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I am already enjoying a big pop of color on this cloudy Thursday! [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3747850
> 
> 
> I am already enjoying a big pop of color on this cloudy Thursday! [emoji16]


Great color combination.


----------



## YankeeDooney

longtimechloefan said:


> Yes they are. I picked this over the Chloe Marcie...and price had nothing to do with it. To me, the florentine is better quality, better made, and more sturdy and elegant looking.


You chose a beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3747850
> 
> 
> I am already enjoying a big pop of color on this cloudy Thursday! [emoji16]



Nice color combo there! Very smart looking.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my red Florentine Satchel out yesterday. Red, white and blue.


----------



## longtimechloefan

I'm carrying my medium florentine satchel (natural) that i bought back in 2012. As you can see, it aged into a deep, beautiful caramel color. It's still one of my Top 3 handbags. I love love love it. It's even better with the should pad and short strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

longtimechloefan said:


> I'm carrying my medium florentine satchel (natural) that i bought back in 2012. As you can see, it aged into a deep, beautiful caramel color. It's still one of my Top 3 handbags. I love love love it. It's even better with the should pad and short strap.


It is so nice to see a loved bag.


----------



## alansgail

longtimechloefan said:


> I'm carrying my medium florentine satchel (natural) that i bought back in 2012. As you can see, it aged into a deep, beautiful caramel color. It's still one of my Top 3 handbags. I love love love it. It's even better with the should pad and short strap.



Wow! This bag is a stunner, loving your taste!


----------



## alansgail

Since it's a beautiful Summer day I wanted to carry a fun bright color so I'm using my large Wilson satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

AG:  love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi all!  It's been so long since I've checked in here. Life has been crazy insane lately, but I'm trying to pop in  when I can. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Here is today's companion chilling under my desk at work. She even has her own special stool to keep her off the ground. Priorities, you know.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all!  It's been so long since I've checked in here. Life has been crazy insane lately, but I'm trying to pop in  when I can. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Here is today's companion chilling under my desk at work. She even has her own special stool to keep her off the ground. Priorities, you know.
> View attachment 3763241


NAC:  Nice to hear from you.   Glad you have your priorities and are taking care of your handbag.


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all!  It's been so long since I've checked in here. Life has been crazy insane lately, but I'm trying to pop in  when I can. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Here is today's companion chilling under my desk at work. She even has her own special stool to keep her off the ground. Priorities, you know.
> View attachment 3763241



So nice to hear from you NAC!!! We miss your great daily pics of your bag and OOTD!!!


----------



## Lucyrcat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all!  It's been so long since I've checked in here. Life has been crazy insane lately, but I'm trying to pop in  when I can. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Here is today's companion chilling under my desk at work. She even has her own special stool to keep her off the ground. Priorities, you know.
> View attachment 3763241



Now I have to get a stool for my bag


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all!  It's been so long since I've checked in here. Life has been crazy insane lately, but I'm trying to pop in  when I can. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Here is today's companion chilling under my desk at work. She even has her own special stool to keep her off the ground. Priorities, you know.
> View attachment 3763241



She is so cute on her perch.  Now I have to go get a little stool to perch my bags on while at work. Yes, priorities.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. It's been way too long since she's had an outing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. It's been way too long since she's had an outing.
> View attachment 3767074


*NAC*:  An old friend who still looks great!  Enjoy your closet dive finding.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  An old friend who still looks great!  Enjoy your closet dive finding.


Thanks LJ! It's fun getting re-acquainted with some of my lesser used bags.  Like shopping in my closet.


----------



## alansgail

Taking this beauty out today, gave her a "Summery" spin with the floral bag charm..........


----------



## BadWolf10

alansgail said:


> Taking this beauty out today, gave her a "Summery" spin with the floral bag charm..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769615


Love!!![emoji7]


----------



## alansgail

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!!![emoji7]



Thank you! She's quite easy to love....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

alansgail said:


> Taking this beauty out today, gave her a "Summery" spin with the floral bag charm..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769615



 Beautiful! Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. Crimson Flo is another one of my favorites.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Crimson Flo is another one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3770706


*NAC* is back!  Thanks for all the handbag pics.  It's my daily fix. 
Love the Crimson Flo.


----------



## BadWolf10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Crimson Flo is another one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3770706


Gorgeous!! Love that crimson!!


----------



## amandah313

Ive been carrying my very loved Small Lexi in Amber [emoji173]️


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> Ive been carrying my very loved Small Lexi in Amber [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3772000


It's great that you are enjoying your Small Lexington.   It's a favorite amongst
many Dooney ladies.


----------



## apurselover

Penelope in Taupe [emoji7]


----------



## Shortcut4me

apurselover said:


> Penelope in Taupe [emoji7]
> View attachment 3772487


I love this! Is this similar to the Maddie they have on QVC?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC* is back!  Thanks for all the handbag pics.  It's my daily fix.
> Love the Crimson Flo.



LOL! Thanks LJ! I'm glad to be back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love that crimson!!



Thanks! Me too. Such a rich color


----------



## apurselover

Shortcut4me said:


> I love this! Is this similar to the Maddie they have on QVC?



Thanks! I'm not familiar with Maddie.  I'll have to go to the website and check it out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday y'all!! This lovely is joining me on the morning commute


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok I took the plunge, I ordered Allison in chestnut


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok I took the plunge, I ordered Allison in chestnut


Can't wait for you to get it and report back.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Can't wait for you to get it and report back.


Lol I thought I posted this in Florentine Clubhouse, woops [emoji14]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

apurselover said:


> Penelope in Taupe [emoji7]
> View attachment 3772487


Are taupe colors different in different leathers?  I never get one I like and always have to pay for a return but this one I LOVE!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Are taupe colors different in different leathers?  I never get one I like and always have to pay for a return but this one I LOVE!


LID:  yes, in my experience the taupe colors are different in different leathers.  Taupe, as well as other colors,  can also vary from year to year in the same collection when the re-introduce a color that hasn't been around for a while.
I find most taupe in Dooney these days to have a lot of brown in it.  In the old days,  taupe was an equal mix of grey and brown/tan.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> LID:  yes, in my experience the taupe colors are different in different leathers.  Taupe, as well as other colors,  can also vary from year to year in the same collection when the re-introduce a color that hasn't been around for a while.
> I find most taupe in Dooney these days to have a lot of brown in it.  In the old days,  taupe was an equal mix of grey and brown/tan.


Thank you.  This is helpful.  Maybe I need to try another taupe.  I like it with the lighter Patterson trim.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I received my Florentine Allison Crossbody yesterday.  It is nice.  It is shorter than the nylon Crossbody by a few inches but just as wide and and deep.  I bought the natural and it is perfectly smooth with only one small dark spot on the back - but I can live with that.  No pebbling or lines.  I like the simple design and the convertible strap.  It is a keeper.


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying large Dottie and having a chat with William Faulkner. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I received my Florentine Allison Crossbody yesterday.  It is nice.  It is shorter than the nylon Crossbody by a few inches but just as wide and and deep.  I bought the natural and it is perfectly smooth with only one small dark spot on the back - but I can live with that.  No pebbling or lines.  I like the simple design and the convertible strap.  It is a keeper.


*LID:*  enjoy your new Flo crossbody handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying large Dottie and having a chat with William Faulkner. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780424


*SB*:  great picture.  Looks like both you and Will are enjoying the day.


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying large Dottie and having a chat with William Faulkner. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780424


I love the Dottie crossbody!! I want this in natural..... but I am waiting for a sale . Hopefully I don't regret that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute
> View attachment 3782244


NAC:  another beauty.


----------



## Shortcut4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute
> View attachment 3782244


Which bag is this?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## aerinha

Shortcut4me said:


> Which bag is this?



It is a florentine satchel in natural.  Can't tell if it is a small or medium size.


----------



## aerinha

My yellow nylon tote bought on ILD clearance last year


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Shortcut4me said:


> Which bag is this?



Sorry, just seeing this. It's a small Flo satchel in Natural.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790221


*NAC:*  very nice.   Is that croco embossing on the satchel? And what color is it?   I have that satchel in ostrich embossing and also in an embossed woven version.  I've never seen the croco version before.


----------



## frugaldallas

Blush Zip Zip satchel


----------



## lavenderjunkie

frugaldallas said:


> Blush Zip Zip satchel


Lovely.   One of my favorites.


----------



## KurlyK

One of my minis...


----------



## southernbelle82

Still loving Ms. Dottie!


----------



## aerinha

Caramel Daphne crossbody clutch off to a picnic


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Caramel Daphne crossbody clutch off to a picnic
> View attachment 3807033


Perfect for a picnic.  You are traveling light today.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## the_baglover

Has any one seen the Pembrook Large Amelie Tote in RL? The leather and colours look great on the website.


----------



## aerinha

Bone Florentine small Dixon


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Bone Florentine small Dixon
> View attachment 3807873



Love this bag!!! Do you carry her crossbody or no?


----------



## aerinha

southernbelle82 said:


> Love this bag!!! Do you carry her crossbody or no?


I just switched to her this weekend and did go crossbody. Only prob I had was that my forearm brushed against the zipper a lot


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> I just switched to her this weekend and did go crossbody. Only prob I had was that my forearm brushed against the zipper a lot



Yeah, I can see where that would rub you raw. It's a great looking bag though!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Having gazed longingly at the Flo Satchel in Natural from afar (I'm in the UK) for five years, I finally scored this beauty in Orlando last week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3809647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gazed longingly at the Flo Satchel in Natural from afar (I'm in the UK) for five years, I finally scored this beauty in Orlando last week.


Congratulations.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying large Dottie and having a chat with William Faulkner. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780424



Love this pic!!!! I would have done the same.[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3809647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gazed longingly at the Flo Satchel in Natural from afar (I'm in the UK) for five years, I finally scored this beauty in Orlando last week.



Hi M2LD!
She's a beauty! Congrats on getting a bag you've longed for! I hope you enjoyed Orlando!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M2LD!
> She's a beauty! Congrats on getting a bag you've longed for! I hope you enjoyed Orlando!


Thank you so much - her leather is just how I like it, and she'd been out on display too.  Orlando was good to us in every way, my favourite holiday destination xxx


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  Enjoy your new treasure.


Thank you so much


----------



## MaryBel

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3809647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gazed longingly at the Flo Satchel in Natural from afar (I'm in the UK) for five years, I finally scored this beauty in Orlando last week.


You chose the best Dooney bag ever! Congrats!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

MaryBel said:


> You chose the best Dooney bag ever! Congrats!


Aw thank you - it has lived up to my expectations so far.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

This time last week she was sitting on a shelf in Premium Outlets, Orlando. Today Windermere Marina in the Lake District National Park, England.  Loving my jetset Flo satchel xxx


----------



## BadWolf10

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3812577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time last week she was sitting on a shelf in Premium Outlets, Orlando. Today Windermere Marina in the Lake District National Park, England.  Loving my jetset Flo satchel xxx


She is beautiful!! A timeless classic.


----------



## southernbelle82

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3812577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time last week she was sitting on a shelf in Premium Outlets, Orlando. Today Windermere Marina in the Lake District National Park, England.  Loving my jetset Flo satchel xxx



She is gorgeous! I'm so glad you're happy with her and were able to bring back such an amazing souvenir from the states!!! [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying pebble grain wine hobo, even with my newest purchases. She is one of my favorites. Perfect fall color.....I think the burnt orange Mary might be going back to the Q. I loaded her up and I just didn't love her as much as my Wine hobo. [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260] [emoji316] [emoji317]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying pebble grain wine hobo, even with my newest purchases. She is one of my favorites. Perfect fall color.....I think the burnt orange Mary might be going back to the Q. I loaded her up and I just didn't love her as much as my Wine hobo. [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260] [emoji316] [emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3817526


*BW:*  handbags are very personal.... it's the style and the leather and the function and the feel.  Personally,  I think saffiano leather is best suited to structured handbags,  like the zip zip or a tote or other satchel.  Hobos
usually fell more comfortable if the leather is softer and the bag slouches.
Of course,  that's just my 2 cents.  You are in the best position to decide what handbag works for you.  Return the Mary if it's not right for you.  There will be other handbags to tempt you.
BTW:  the wine color you are sporting now is one of the top 10 fashion colors for fall 2017.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  handbags are very personal.... it's the style and the leather and the function and the feel.  Personally,  I think saffiano leather is best suited to structured handbags,  like the zip zip or a tote or other satchel.  Hobos
> usually fell more comfortable if the leather is softer and the bag slouches.
> Of course,  that's just my 2 cents.  You are in the best position to decide what handbag works for you.  Return the Mary if it's not right for you.  There will be other handbags to tempt you.
> BTW:  the wine color you are sporting now is one of the top 10 fashion colors for fall 2017.


I agree about the saffiano. I think it makes a great zip zip satchel. But I love a good slouch hobo. And the pebble grain, patterson , or dillen seem to be best suited for that.

I love fall colors. I didn't know wine was one of the seasons hot colors, but that is very cool. I love wine, bordeaux, oxblood, cranberry..... anything in that color family.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I love wine, bordeaux, oxblood, cranberry..... anything in that color family.


Me too!  And I can't find my saffiano Bordeaux zip zip.    I know I had it last year and it's not in the group of fall handbags.   My guess is it fell behind the furniture.... but I can't get a look because of all the stuff piled on top. Very frustrating.   Too many handbags.   No one to blame but myself.  Good thing I have others in the wine/Bordeaux color.  It's one of my favorite handbag colors.


----------



## southernbelle82

Today is the first little "cool snap" of the season. So, I'm taking advantage and going basic black! Which I have missed. Don't get me wrong, I love the pastels and florals for spring/summer. But I'm always happy to get back to my blacks and neutrals for fall/winter. Not to mention this season I'll be carrying my beautiful Dottie!!!! [emoji4] I don't know why it's took me so long to try the Flo leather! ‍♀️


----------



## Rizek5

Swanky said:


> Post the D&B you're wearing today!
> 
> D&B only please


Not sure what collection...vintage i think?


----------



## Ludmilla

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying pebble grain wine hobo, even with my newest purchases. She is one of my favorites. Perfect fall color.....I think the burnt orange Mary might be going back to the Q. I loaded her up and I just didn't love her as much as my Wine hobo. [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260] [emoji316] [emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3817526


Love the colour! Gorgeous shade of red.


----------



## BadWolf10

After a few weeks in my wine hobo, I decided to move into my Flo chestnut hobo. I conditioned her with Apple this weekend and really let it soak in. She is more smooshy and soft today. I love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

BadWolf10 said:


> After a few weeks in my wine hobo, I decided to move into my Flo chestnut hobo. I conditioned her with Apple this weekend and really let it soak in. She is more smooshy and soft today. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3821259


The leather is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> After a few weeks in my wine hobo, I decided to move into my Flo chestnut hobo. I conditioned her with Apple this weekend and really let it soak in. She is more smooshy and soft today. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3821259


The Flo Twist Strap Hobo is a winner.   And yours looks beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Todays handbag was the Alto Silvia in grape.  Sorry no pics (no camera).  I love the leather and the color.  But the style isn't very functional for me.... a little to big.   Today's outing was a quick errand and then lunch with a friend,  so the 'wings' on the Silvia didn't get in the way. 

Tomorrow's handbag of the day is the mushroom Florentine Bristol.  The Bristol is my favorite style of Florentine handbag,  so far.  I'm looking forward to trying the new Flo Cameron satchel.  That could be my new Flo favorite if it's the right size.  I'm sure it will be lighter than the Bristol since it doesn't have the buckles and belting and tassels.  Also,  the base is narrower and the overall dimensions maybe a little smaller too.


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in my black dottie, I bought her at the Dooney outlet in Destin in June and have loved and used her ever since. I'm not one to swap out every day or so. I buy one and use it for several months then buy another.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Still in my black dottie, I bought her at the Dooney outlet in Destin in June and have loved and used her ever since. I'm not one to swap out every day or so. I buy one and use it for several months then buy another.


Hi SB!
I'm the same way. I've been carrying my Coach Tyler tote every day since the day she was delivered, May 10th! She's almost perfect for me (and she's RED!) so there's been no reason to switch.
Continue to enjoy Dottie!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB!
> I'm the same way. I've been carrying my Coach Tyler tote every day since the day she was delivered, May 10th! She's almost perfect for me (and she's RED!) so there's been no reason to switch.
> Continue to enjoy Dottie!



Hey RN!!!! So glad your loving your tote! This is my first flo bag, I'm thinking I may want something in chestnut next. Maybe another Dottie.  I love the natural color but I'd have to order it over the phone and just don't trust someone else picking it out for me, plus it seems it shows scratches and imperfections too easily. That's why I loved the black so!


----------



## catastic

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all!! This lovely is joining me on the morning commute
> View attachment 3778067
> 
> View attachment 3778068


I


----------



## catastic

I love this color. What shade of blue is it?  I have this hobo in wine but I'm considering getting it in a second color.  I Love Dooney has it in French blue but that looks lighter than your bag. TIA for your help. I'm referring to the bag in post # 9308.


----------



## aerinha

Finishing up my month with my bone Florentine small Dixon. I wanted to show how slouchy she got. I have this bag in a thicker black Florentine that I haven't carried yet. Curious is the black will slouch too


----------



## dgphoto

It still feels like summer here in TN so carrying this bright bag today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> It still feels like summer here in TN so carrying this bright bag today!
> View attachment 3834560


That's such a pretty color.   It's still summer here in NY.  But I carried a Dooney snake tote in
various shades of tan/natural.  I'm dipping my toe into fall fashion... very slowly.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's such a pretty color.   It's still summer here in NY.  But I carried a Dooney snake tote in
> various shades of tan/natural.  I'm dipping my toe into fall fashion... very slowly.



Hard to do fall when it is still summer.  Warmer now than it was in August here in PA.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. I don't show her enough love. [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. I don't show her enough love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836080



That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!


Thank you! She makes me feel so elegant. [emoji28]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. I don't show her enough love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836080


Amazing color!! Saddle?


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing color!! Saddle?


Thanks! Yes, it's the saddle.


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Thank you! She makes me feel so elegant. [emoji28]


Totally understand this! It is definitely an elegant bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Hard to do fall when it is still summer.  Warmer now than it was in August here in PA.



I think it’s warm everywhere in the states at this point. It’s 9:00 and already 80 degrees in south MS. Geez I wish I lived someplace that has four seasons. We have two seasons here: spring and summer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. I don't show her enough love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836080


That's a lovely Alto.   Glad you are enjoying carrying it.  Do you find it on the small side?


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's a lovely Alto.   Glad you are enjoying carrying it.  Do you find it on the small side?


Thanks! Yes it is somewhat small. I don't carry a lot, though, so it's a perfect size for me. (I carry a full size wallet, 2 slg's, a pencil case, cell & keys) [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying my new Olive Logo Lock. I am so in love. I think I found my Holy Grail bag . Now I want cranberry, midnight, chocolate.......lol[emoji12]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my new Olive Logo Lock. I am so in love. I think I found my Holy Grail bag . Now I want cranberry, midnight, chocolate.......lol[emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3837639


BW:  and that is why our Dooney collections grow so large.  
I'm glad you are loving your new LoLo.


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my small flo satchel in ocean and Am using my new Pom from Kohls that looks like chinchilla but cost less than $2


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Switched to my small flo satchel in ocean and Am using my new Pom from Kohls that looks like chinchilla but cost less than $2


Great color.   Enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in my flo dottie. I think she’s the perfect autumn bag!


----------



## paculina

I'm using my Ruby Satchel in denim chevron this week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

paculina said:


> I'm using my Ruby Satchel in denim chevron this week.
> 
> View attachment 3842884


Very nice pattern. I really like it in those colors.   Hope you enjoy your Ruby satchel.


----------



## dgphoto

One of my vintage Altos today:


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> One of my vintage Altos today:
> View attachment 3843357


This is gorgeous!!!
What year is it from?


----------



## dgphoto

I believe it’s from 2000.  I have the East/West style in black as well. 




Photos are from the albums on the Dooney & Bourke Yesterday & Today Facebook album by Sharon Harrelson Brown.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dgphoto said:


> One of my vintage Altos today:
> View attachment 3843357


Wow!!! I hope when I pick up an alto it looks that beautiful one day!


----------



## dgphoto

Today’s choice


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Today’s choice
> View attachment 3844105


Neat strap.


----------



## dgphoto

lavenderjunkie said:


> Neat strap.



Thanks! Found that one and another at TJMaxx on yellow tag clearance on the belt display and snatched them both up for practically nothing. Once in a while, I get lucky!


----------



## dgphoto

This teardrop hobo is my sidekick today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> This teardrop hobo is my sidekick today.
> View attachment 3849387


Nice.   I've never seen that handbag in blue.  Very pretty.


----------



## dgphoto

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice.   I've never seen that handbag in blue.  Very pretty.



Thanks, it’s actually black. Our blue shed was reflecting onto it, making it look blue.


----------



## Ludmilla

dgphoto said:


> This teardrop hobo is my sidekick today.
> View attachment 3849387


Lovely pic and bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, it’s actually black. Our blue shed was reflecting onto it, making it look blue.


A beauty in black too.   I have that one.


----------



## dgphoto

Gray bag for a gray day


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Gray bag for a gray day
> View attachment 3850277


I'll bet this beautiful grey Florentine handbag will put a smile on your face all day.  Enjoy.


----------



## aerinha

I had planned to show differently pics of my nylon crossbody at Disney with me but sadly she is in disgrace.  The narrow strap was not only digging in after a few hours in the parked but it also snagged my shirts


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this work horse today. She needs a coat of conditioner but still chugs along.


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this work horse today. She needs a coat of conditioner but still chugs along.
> View attachment 3854114


Stunning!


----------



## dgphoto

MrsKC said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this work horse today. She needs a coat of conditioner but still chugs along.
> View attachment 3854114


Gorgeous! I enjoy seeing well-loved workhorses.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Reignited my love for this lil bag!


----------



## Dooneysta

Today: Large Dawson in City leather, color  ice blue. LOVE the undulating top you get on the Dawson/Brenna/Barlow etc!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3862987
> View attachment 3862988
> 
> Today: Large Dawson in City leather, color  ice blue. LOVE the undulating top you get on the Dawson/Brenna/Barlow etc!!!!


Very nice.  I have the Ice Blue in a Barlow.  Enjoy your handbag.
I love the city leather in all the styles.


----------



## aerinha

Used my Florentine fold over crossbody to go out to eat Thanksgiving today. It isn't real easy to use but it looks great.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've loaded up my Pine Green Toscana Nuovo Janine.  My things just fit inside.  It's the first outing for this handbag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Posted this in another thread but wanted to share how versatile my alto is with fellow dooney lovers! I dress her up and down!

Link to my post: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## carterazo

Carried my lovely Viola crossbody. I was a little afraid to do casual, all day carrying wuth Alto leather,  but it turned out ok [emoji28]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Carried my lovely Viola crossbody. I was a little afraid to do casual, all day carrying wuth Alto leather,  but it turned out ok [emoji28]
> View attachment 3888976


Beautiful bag carterazo. Is this the saddle color? One day I want to treat myself to an Alto collection bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Carried my lovely Viola crossbody. I was a little afraid to do casual, all day carrying wuth Alto leather,  but it turned out ok [emoji28]
> View attachment 3888976


Alto handbags are so elegant.  Glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag carterazo. Is this the saddle color? One day I want to treat myself to an Alto collection bag.


Yes, it's the saddle. I love it!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Alto handbags are so elegant.  Glad you are enjoying yours.


Thanks! I tend to really baby mine. I need to enjoy them more.


----------



## mscherie

hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love !


----------



## Bagmedic

mscherie said:


> hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love !


Where did you get it and what color is it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mscherie said:


> hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love !


Your new handbag is a beauty.  It looks like the Bordeaux Lizard Zip Zip satchel? Am I right?   Love that style and color.   A matching wallet is always such an elegant combination.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## mscherie

i got her at macys in the color bordeaux

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=6


----------



## carterazo

mscherie said:


> hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love ! [emoji813]


Congrats on your new bag! Welcome to the forum! A lot of the ladies around here know their stuff. Enjoy! [emoji257]


----------



## mscherie

does anyone know why some dooneys have a red lining and some have pink  ? also , why are some signed on the bottom and others not  ?
 do the dooneys made specifically for macys or qvc meet the same quality  standards as one not made for a specific place ?
 thank you for having me and answering  my questions !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mscherie said:


> i got her at macys in the color bordeaux
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-lizard-embossed-zip-zip-satchel-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=2510128&CategoryID=27725&swatchColor=Bordeaux#fn=sp=1&spc=359&ruleId=78|BOOST SAVED SET|BOOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=6


She's a  beauty.  Enjoy your new treasure.   I love the color,  the style, and the texture.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mscherie said:


> does anyone know why some dooneys have a red lining and some have pink  ? also , why are some signed on the bottom and others not  ?
> do the dooneys made specifically for macys or qvc meet the same quality  standards as one not made for a specific place ?
> thank you for having me and answering  my questions !


There is no simple answer to your question.   Dooney uses different lining on different style and we really have no idea why.
As for quality.... Dooney's manufactured for QVC or Macy's are the same quality as for Dooney retail boutiques.  However,  when Dooney is making a large quantity for them they may make design changes to meet style or price point needs.  I've seen bags made for QVC that have an extra outside zipper that the style Dooney sold elsewhere did not have .  So that was an upgrade.   But I'm sure they also make trade-offs that many of us would not consider an upgrade.   Sometimes they are obvious,  and sometimes they are not. Sometimes it's just a different leather (like lizard as a Macy's exclusive).     The same can be said for the Dooneys at their outlets.   In general, they are first quality and the same as elsewhere,  unless marked as irregular (very rare).   On occasion they are styles made only for the outlet.... or the same style but made in a different leather or with the interior pockets not trimmed in leather.    Mostly they are old styles or over runs at the outlets.


----------



## Bagmedic

mscherie said:


> i got her at macys in the color bordeaux
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-lizard-embossed-zip-zip-satchel-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=2510128&CategoryID=27725&swatchColor=Bordeaux#fn=sp=1&spc=359&ruleId=78|BOOST SAVED SET|BOOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=6


Thank you so much!  I'm going to have to check them out!  I see a bordeaux and an espresso one at a Macy's near me and will go see them in person.  I keep wanting another zip zip.  They hold a lot and I like them in the winter.  I'll probably get pebbled for the winter but this one may be a classic to have, too!


----------



## SEWDimples

mscherie said:


> hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love !


Congrats on your new D&B bag and wallet. Great color. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

I’m carrying my red logo lock for holiday errands


----------



## momjules

MeezerSqueezer said:


> I’m carrying my red logo lock for holiday errands



Beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MeezerSqueezer said:


> I’m carrying my red logo lock for holiday errands


Perfect way to greet the holiday season.


----------



## BadWolf10

MeezerSqueezer said:


> I’m carrying my red logo lock for holiday errands


Love that red!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

My new Saffiano Hobo. It is a dark grey with a hint of blue.


----------



## Dooneysta

Nylon crossbody (with the middle strap removed) in French Blue that I just got at TJ Maxx today ! Squee! I NEVER carry such a small bag. It was like the Hunger Games deciding what stays and goes transferring my stuff from the previous bag (Goyard St Louis PM).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Nylon crossbody (with the middle strap removed) in French Blue that I just got at TJ Maxx today ! Squee! I NEVER carry such a small bag. It was like the Hunger Games deciding what stays and goes transferring my stuff from the previous bag (Goyard St Louis PM).
> View attachment 3895590


Love that color.   Enjoy your new crossbody.  Bet it's a pleasure to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Peet's (where I had my Dooney sighting, posted in another thread). Did some closet diving last week and broke out my 6 year old Colette last week.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's (where I had my Dooney sighting, posted in another thread). Did some closet diving last week and broke out my 6 year old Colette last week.
> View attachment 3901696


Looking good ❤️.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Looking good ❤️.


Thanks KC! 
I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## Lolitta67

My Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel. I think this color is strawberry, but I am not sure. Very Christmassy.


----------



## MrsKC

Lolitta67 said:


> My Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel. I think this color is strawberry, but I am not sure. Very Christmassy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905252
> View attachment 3905255


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I had this bag listed for sale then I came to my senses. I’m carrying my maroon Lily today....


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I had this bag listed for sale then I came to my senses. I’m carrying my maroon Lily today....
> View attachment 3905757


I would not part with that beauty!! Love the color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I had this bag listed for sale then I came to my senses. I’m carrying my maroon Lily today....
> View attachment 3905757


It's a beautiful handbag.  Glad you are enjoying it finally.  I've seen this handbag in person and it's really well designed and nicely made.  The lines of the bag are very appealing and the handle is one of Dooney's best.  I love the color too.   And from what I could see,  it looks like this will be a workhorse handbag and stand up to lots of use and any weather.


----------



## keishapie1973

,


MrsKC said:


> I would not part with that beauty!! Love the color.



Thank you. The color is one of the things that brought me back to my senses... 



lavenderjunkie said:


> It's a beautiful handbag.  Glad you are enjoying it finally.  I've seen this handbag in person and it's really well designed and nicely made.  The lines of the bag are very appealing and the handle is one of Dooney's best.  I love the color too.   And from what I could see,  it looks like this will be a workhorse handbag and stand up to lots of use and any weather.



Thanks. I was thinking the same thing. The quality is amazing. I do believe it will maintain it's new look for years to come...


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I had this bag listed for sale then I came to my senses. I’m carrying my maroon Lily today....
> View attachment 3905757


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you....


----------



## westvillage

Wore my olive zip zip to shop for the Xmas tree. Bought a beautiful poinsettia too. Here we are back home and ready to decorate:


----------



## Bagmedic

westvillage said:


> Wore my olive zip zip to shop for the Xmas tree. Bought a beautiful poinsettia too. Here we are back home and ready to decorate:
> 
> View attachment 3910124


Just bought the cranberry zip zip because it is such a great fall color and good for holiday, too!  Olive must be an older color.  I haven't seen this one but love it!  I have a dark gray zip zip and will look for a spring color.  It is an easy bag to carry, durable and timeless!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Just bought the cranberry zip zip because it is such a great fall color and good for holiday, too!  Olive must be an older color.  I haven't seen this one but love it!  I have a dark gray zip zip and will look for a spring color.  It is an easy bag to carry, durable and timeless!


The cranberry is a great color and this years version is even nicer than the cranberry Dooney did a few years ago.  There will be lots of lovely colors to tempt you for spring..... look for sales after Christmas (at the outlets, in department stores, on I Love Dooney, and on Dooney dot com to see what's still available from 2017.  The zip zip was available in a wide rainbow of colors... from white and bone thru blush and other pinks and lime and other greens and many shades of blue including calypso and other turquoise/aqua shades.  There were also several shades of purple and mauve.  Happy hunting.


----------



## southernbelle82

I know it’s the middle of December, but it’s a really nasty day where I live so I pulled out this little happy fellow!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's (where I had my Dooney sighting, posted in another thread). Did some closet diving last week and broke out my 6 year old Colette last week.
> View attachment 3901696



I can always count on one of your red bags to put a smile on my face! Such a happy, classic color! This bag is so beautiful.


----------



## LisaK026

I have been trying to figure out the name of this bag for a couple hours. Does anyone know? And does anyone have a suggestion on how to get the lock unlocked? I have been looking for a smaller bag and found this at a consignment shop, but the lock is locked. TIA


----------



## YankeeDooney

mscherie said:


> hello, i scored this beauty and the matching wallet on wednesday . this is my first dooney and i am in love !



I love this one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

LisaK026 said:


> I have been trying to figure out the name of this bag for a couple hours. Does anyone know? And does anyone have a suggestion on how to get the lock unlocked? I have been looking for a smaller bag and found this at a consignment shop, but the lock is locked. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916349


You might contact Dooney for a key but they’ve never been particularly helpful when I call unless it’s to buy something from them. It’s one of their few faults...they’re not very responsive after the fact.
But you might try checking eBay for a lone Dooney key. The original key to that bag, I ‘think’ was shaped very simply. I have a duffel with the same key.
Any Dooney key shaped like that would probably open that lock.
It’s like a circle on top, then the shaft, and at the bottom is just one solo ‘peg’ or whatever they’re called. It’s not a complex, individual key. I’ll try to find a pic of the key I mean...


----------



## Dooneysta

LisaK026 said:


> I have been trying to figure out the name of this bag for a couple hours. Does anyone know? And does anyone have a suggestion on how to get the lock unlocked? I have been looking for a smaller bag and found this at a consignment shop, but the lock is locked. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916349


Ok, I cannot find a decent pic of the key I mean, but here is a crappy pic!
It’s close to this one... the ‘circle’ at the top on your bag is almost...like...beveled..? That’s not quite the right word, but. The shank is a little shorter, but.
Your bag has, like, crazy paisley-esque lining, right...? That bag camein lots of materials, like ‘croco’ and DB signature, etc, but the inside of those were usually blue and the black ones I think were crazy wavy inside. The front of that metal tag is the enamel duck, and it had a black leather key clochette hanging on a leather strip on the handle. Inside that were two of the keys I’m describing and can’t find a clear picture of!!! Arg!


----------



## Dooneysta

HERE is a pic of the key you want..found it! I have two bags with this key type; and though I’ve never tested it, I believe either key would open either bag, so if you know someone with a bag that has these, they might unlock it (though you’d be stuck with it open then maybe..?) Dooney ‘might’ sell you one if you email them this pic...?or find one secondhand (even if you buy a preloved bag that has keys like this intact)...
I don’t know the style name of your bag, but I’m 88% certain it had the paisley-type lining and had that type of key.


----------



## LisaK026

Dooneysta said:


> You might contact Dooney for a key but they’ve never been particularly helpful when I call unless it’s to buy something from them. It’s one of their few faults...they’re not very responsive after the fact.
> But you might try checking eBay for a lone Dooney key. The original key to that bag, I ‘think’ was shaped very simply. I have a duffel with the same key.
> Any Dooney key shaped like that would probably open that lock.
> It’s like a circle on top, then the shaft, and at the bottom is just one solo ‘peg’ or whatever they’re called. It’s not a complex, individual key. I’ll try to find a pic of the key I mean...


Thanks. I found a picture of the key and it looks like you said. Called D&B, and like you said pretty much no help, they want me to send the bag to them (after being on hold for 25 minutes). Locksmith couldn't do it. Quite a challenge.


----------



## Dooneysta

LisaK026 said:


> View attachment 3917230
> 
> Thanks. I found a picture of the key and it looks like you said. Called D&B, and like you said pretty much no help, they want me to send the bag to them (after being on hold for 25 minutes). Locksmith couldn't do it. Quite a challenge.


Well, all’s not lost.
People do sell just keys on eBay & such. Or, if someone is listing another bag you also like that has the same keys, you can use them for both bags.
If you send it to Dooney it IS possible that they will THEN sell you the required key if they have it; at the very least they should be able to open it and return it open.
What will happen if they cannot open it is they will tell you it’s toast and they will offer you ‘store credit’ of half (or up to?)what the bag retailed for to put towards a new bag of at least x value.
What the bag retailed for, not what you paid. Say you paid ten bucks at Goodwill. They say sorry, we don’t have leftover keys (dubious) so we can mail it back the way it is OR give you a credit of $110 because this bag originally sold for $220 to put toward a bag of at least $220. 
There are lots of posts on the Dooney group detailing exactly how the credit works!
It doesn’t help you if your budget was actually only ten bucks but it ‘could’ be a good way to basically get half off a new bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

Dooneysta said:


> Well, all’s not lost.
> People do sell just keys on eBay & such. Or, if someone is listing another bag you also like that has the same keys, you can use them for both bags.
> If you send it to Dooney it IS possible that they will THEN sell you the required key if they have it; at the very least they should be able to open it and return it open.
> What will happen if they cannot open it is they will tell you it’s toast and they will offer you ‘store credit’ of half (or up to?)what the bag retailed for to put towards a new bag of at least x value.
> What the bag retailed for, not what you paid. Say you paid ten bucks at Goodwill. They say sorry, we don’t have leftover keys (dubious) so we can mail it back the way it is OR give you a credit of $110 because this bag originally sold for $220 to put toward a bag of at least $220.
> There are lots of posts on the Dooney group detailing exactly how the credit works!
> It doesn’t help you if your budget was actually only ten bucks but it ‘could’ be a good way to basically get half off a new bag!


God works in mysterious ways.....maybe you were meant to get a new bag via this used locked bag???!!!  I need to find how this credit system works.  I have some Dooney's I'd like to trade in.


----------



## aerinha

Switched to my pine green Toscana domed satchel.


----------



## swags

aerinha said:


> Switched to my pine green Toscana domed satchel.
> View attachment 3918999


Very pretty! Is it as dark a green as the photo indicates?


----------



## aerinha

swags said:


> Very pretty! Is it as dark a green as the photo indicates?



Yes.  Stock photos make it look bright green or close to teal but it is dark. Maybe two shades down from a Hefty bag's color.


----------



## aerinha

For color comparison here is Pine next to my black pants 



Here it is next to my Kelly green tote strap 



Both with indoor light. It is 18 degrees outside so natural light isn't happening


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Switched to my pine green Toscana domed satchel.
> View attachment 3918999


Congratulations on your Pine Green Toscana.  It's a stunning color.  The ILD pictures don't due it justice.  Enjoy your new handbag.   I have the Pine Green in the front pocket satchel.   Now I wish I'd gotten the domed satchel too.


----------



## Bagmedic

I ordered the side zip satchel in bordeaux but not sure I'm going to keep it.  I'm not sure I'll get used to the flap that holds the bag closed and that it is open.  I find I prefer a zipper and wish they had more colors available in the domed satchel.  I have it in the red and it is a great bag!  Easy to use and fits a lot - sort of like the zip zip satchels.  I'll keep watching the website to see if they come available again but my feeling is they sold out with the holiday sales....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I ordered the side zip satchel in bordeaux but not sure I'm going to keep it.  I'm not sure I'll get used to the flap that holds the bag closed and that it is open.  I find I prefer a zipper and wish they had more colors available in the domed satchel.  I have it in the red and it is a great bag!  Easy to use and fits a lot - sort of like the zip zip satchels.  I'll keep watching the website to see if they come available again but my feeling is they sold out with the holiday sales....


I prefer a zip closure handbag also.  But some of the flap closure handbags have flaps that cover most or all of the top opening of the handbag,  and some only cover a small area.   The Toscana tote and the Florentine Nuovo Janine have flap closures that snap on the inside of the top of the bag and those flaps cover almost all the open area on the top of the bag.  They are not as easy to maneuver as a zip opening,  but I like both of the styles.
Last time I looked they had them priced really deeply discounted ($169) on I Love Dooney and on Overstock.  The Florentine Toscana tote reminds me very much of an Alto handbag.... smooth leather, clean lines, longer rolled handles....similar shape to the Alto Valentina.   The bone color is very elegant.


----------



## LisaK026

Dooneysta said:


> Well, all’s not lost.
> People do sell just keys on eBay & such. Or, if someone is listing another bag you also like that has the same keys, you can use them for both bags.
> If you send it to Dooney it IS possible that they will THEN sell you the required key if they have it; at the very least they should be able to open it and return it open.
> What will happen if they cannot open it is they will tell you it’s toast and they will offer you ‘store credit’ of half (or up to?)what the bag retailed for to put towards a new bag of at least x value.
> What the bag retailed for, not what you paid. Say you paid ten bucks at Goodwill. They say sorry, we don’t have leftover keys (dubious) so we can mail it back the way it is OR give you a credit of $110 because this bag originally sold for $220 to put toward a bag of at least $220.
> There are lots of posts on the Dooney group detailing exactly how the credit works!
> It doesn’t help you if your budget was actually only ten bucks but it ‘could’ be a good way to basically get half off a new bag!


 A friend picked the lock!


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I prefer a zip closure handbag also.  But some of the flap closure handbags have flaps that cover most or all of the top opening of the handbag,  and some only cover a small area.   The Toscana tote and the Florentine Nuovo Janine have flap closures that snap on the inside of the top of the bag and those flaps cover almost all the open area on the top of the bag.  They are not as easy to maneuver as a zip opening,  but I like both of the styles.
> Last time I looked they had them priced really deeply discounted ($169) on I Love Dooney and on Overstock.  The Florentine Toscana tote reminds me very much of an Alto handbag.... smooth leather, clean lines, longer rolled handles....similar shape to the Alto Valentina.   The bone color is very elegant.


I've been checking the ILD site and mostly see ginger and bone in the larger domed satchel.  I have an espresso front pocket satchel being delivered on Tues,  I want to compare the espresso and bordeaux colors as well as this style.  Then I can decide what style may work and what color.  Just ordered a pebbled zip zip in bone tonight for $99 using discount from Brad's deals.  I was debating whether to get the chocolate color but bone probably doesn't go on sale much and to get it at this price is a good opportunity.  I have the dark gray and cranberry in this style and it is an easy style to wear and durable.  I'll have to see when the Brad's deal ends on the zip zip and may go back and order another color.  I keep wanting a brighter color for spring/summer but seem to find my way back to traditional colors.  Hard to tell online the differences say in the blue colors - ocean, calypso, french blue.  I'd like sky blue but it isn't on the site any more.


----------



## swags

aerinha said:


> For color comparison here is Pine next to my black pants
> View attachment 3919164
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my Kelly green tote strap
> View attachment 3919165
> 
> 
> Both with indoor light. It is 18 degrees outside so natural light isn't happening


Thanks for the pics. I've noticed discrepancies in their stock photos vs the actual color of several bags.. Yours is stunning, love the deep green!


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> I've been checking the ILD site and mostly see ginger and bone in the larger domed satchel.  I have an espresso front pocket satchel being delivered on Tues,  I want to compare the espresso and bordeaux colors as well as this style.  Then I can decide what style may work and what color.  Just ordered a pebbled zip zip in bone tonight for $99 using discount from Brad's deals.  I was debating whether to get the chocolate color but bone probably doesn't go on sale much and to get it at this price is a good opportunity.  I have the dark gray and cranberry in this style and it is an easy style to wear and durable.  I'll have to see when the Brad's deal ends on the zip zip and may go back and order another color.  I keep wanting a brighter color for spring/summer but seem to find my way back to traditional colors.  Hard to tell online the differences say in the blue colors - ocean, calypso, french blue.  I'd like sky blue but it isn't on the site any more.


What is Brad’s deals?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LisaK026 said:


> A friend picked the lock!


  the thought crossed my mind that was a possible solution..... but what happens when you close it again?
Hope your lock 'issue' is solved.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I've been checking the ILD site and mostly see ginger and bone in the larger domed satchel.  I have an espresso front pocket satchel being delivered on Tues,  I want to compare the espresso and bordeaux colors as well as this style.  Then I can decide what style may work and what color.  Just ordered a pebbled zip zip in bone tonight for $99 using discount from Brad's deals.  I was debating whether to get the chocolate color but bone probably doesn't go on sale much and to get it at this price is a good opportunity.  I have the dark gray and cranberry in this style and it is an easy style to wear and durable.  I'll have to see when the Brad's deal ends on the zip zip and may go back and order another color.  I keep wanting a brighter color for spring/summer but seem to find my way back to traditional colors.  Hard to tell online the differences say in the blue colors - ocean, calypso, french blue.  I'd like sky blue but it isn't on the site any more.


Many of the blues are very similar.... the sky and the calypso could be fraternal twins.... the calypso has a little more turquoise in it, and in natural light the difference is easy to see.   But in florescent lighting they are very similar.   I think the same is true for the sky blue and the azure blue.... very similar in intensity,  but he sky has more blue and the azure a drop more turquioise in it.  And don't rule out the dusty blue.... it's a midtone blue, very neutral.  I'd say the color is soft,  but not dusty and not grey.

I also have to comment on the bone.... in the Florentine Toscana and the pebble zip zip.  I own bone in both.  

The bone pebble zip zip is a great handbag.  Good color, great style, and few worries about keeping it clean.

The bone Flo Toscana is stunning.  For some reason,  I find the bone color very elegant in the Toscana line with the Trapunto stitching detail.  But I will be honest,  I worry about keeping it clean.  I think the bone Flo Toscana  a beautiful bag but not an every day wear.  The bone pebble zip zip is an everyday wear handbag,  if you want it to be.  

So,  you decision depends, in part on how you want to use the handbag..... is it part of a big collection or is the bone a bag you want to be able to reach for every day and not worry about keeping it looking clean.?

Hope you love your new handbags.


----------



## aerinha

swags said:


> Thanks for the pics. I've noticed discrepancies in their stock photos vs the actual color of several bags.. Yours is stunning, love the deep green!



Thanks.  It was my first Toscana that was totally smooth.  My other two have "stretch marks" amd their colors aren't as rich.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> What is Brad’s deals?





MrsKC said:


> What is Brad’s deals?


Try googling it. It is some sort of site that offers discounted promotions. You know like on one of the morning shows - Jill Martin does it I think in The Today Show


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Many of the blues are very similar.... the sky and the calypso could be fraternal twins.... the calypso has a little more turquoise in it, and in natural light the difference is easy to see.   But in florescent lighting they are very similar.   I think the same is true for the sky blue and the azure blue.... very similar in intensity,  but he sky has more blue and the azure a drop more turquioise in it.  And don't rule out the dusty blue.... it's a midtone blue, very neutral.  I'd say the color is soft,  but not dusty and not grey.
> 
> I also have to comment on the bone.... in the Florentine Toscana and the pebble zip zip.  I own bone in both.
> 
> The bone pebble zip zip is a great handbag.  Good color, great style, and few worries about keeping it clean.
> 
> The bone Flo Toscana is stunning.  For some reason,  I find the bone color very elegant in the Toscana line with the Trapunto stitching detail.  But I will be honest,  I worry about keeping it clean.  I think the bone Flo Toscana  a beautiful bag but not an every day wear.  The bone pebble zip zip is an everyday wear handbag,  if you want it to be.
> 
> So,  you decision depends, in part on how you want to use the handbag..... is it part of a big collection or is the bone a bag you want to be able to reach for every day and not worry about keeping it looking clean.?
> 
> Hope you love your new handbags.


I’ll probably try a bone Toscana for a more formal bag. I got the pebbled for a more casual look. I find I’m attracted to off white bags but try to baby them so they stay clean


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Try googling it. It is some sort of site that offers discounted promotions. You know like on one of the morning shows - Jill Martin does it I think in The Today Show


Ok thank you.


----------



## MrsKC

Today my suede tote was my helper lugging things to church.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Today my suede tote was my helper lugging things to church.


How does it hold up being suede?  My guess is you have to expect imperfections with suede.


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> How does it hold up being suede?  My guess is you have to expect imperfections with suede.


Well....this is one bag I have been extremely hard on and I think it is holding up well. No issues. It is a work horse. I want to say I have been caught in the weather with this one but can’t recall for certain...???


----------



## aerinha

Today the sun came through the window at work so here is pine Toscana in natural light


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Today the sun came through the window at work so here is pine Toscana in natural light
> View attachment 3922314


She’s lovely!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Started 2018 with my safiano zip zip yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Started 2018 with my safiano zip zip yesterday.
> View attachment 3922337


It’s a beautiful red!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> It’s a beautiful red!!


Thanks KC!
Happy New Year! I hope you're staying as warm as you can.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Today the sun came through the window at work so here is pine Toscana in natural light
> View attachment 3922314


She is a beauty!!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Started 2018 with my safiano zip zip yesterday.
> View attachment 3922337


Love that red!!!![emoji173]  Happy New Year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Love that red!!!![emoji173]  Happy New Year!


Thanks BW!
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## rooneygirl420

I’m carrying the Disney Dogs Dooney my boyfriend got me for Christmas.


----------



## Nml85

rooneygirl420 said:


> I’m carrying the Disney Dogs Dooney my boyfriend got me for Christmas.
> View attachment 3922678


Omg that’s the cutest thing I’ve seen!❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

rooneygirl420 said:


> I’m carrying the Disney Dogs Dooney my boyfriend got me for Christmas.
> View attachment 3922678





Nml85 said:


> Omg that’s the cutest thing I’ve seen!❤️


+1. Sooo cute!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Started 2018 with my safiano zip zip yesterday.
> View attachment 3922337


Always perfect.   And I've been hearing that red is a major accent color this season.  RN,  a trend setter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Today the sun came through the window at work so here is pine Toscana in natural light
> View attachment 3922314


*aerinha*:  the Pine Green Toscana is such a lovely color and that style is so elegant.  Enjoy your treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Always perfect.   And I've been hearing that red is a major accent color this season.  *RN,  a trend setter.*


Happy New Year LJ! 
Thanks!  That's the first time I've been called that! I'm so happy to see more women embracing red handbags. They always pull my focus when I'm out and about. I think a red handbag is a "safe" way to add color. I'm not brave enough to wear a red coat.  (I bought one once. Picture the big red balls in front of Target.  I gifted it to my mom who rocked it!) But I LOVE red handbags, and I love seeing them on the street!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Olivia running errands in the rain with me this afternoon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia running errands in the rain with me this afternoon.
> View attachment 3923758


It's great to have some handbags that can laugh at the weather.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Started 2018 with my safiano zip zip yesterday.
> View attachment 3922337


I'm not usually a saffiano gan but this looks beautiful!  May have to get this one, too!  I'm already bag twins with your red Toscana satchel which you inspired me to get!  I LOVE it and want to get another but looks like only bone is available now on ILD which I'm OK with.  Hoping they have a promo around MLK day.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia running errands in the rain with me this afternoon.
> View attachment 3923758


I forgot about her. She is still lovely!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia running errands in the rain with me this afternoon.
> View attachment 3923758


Timeless and just beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's great to have some handbags that can laugh at the weather.


Hi LJ! It sure is! Olivia is great in the rain. I just have to put my phone inside the bag because it sticks out the side pocket and gets wet.



Bagmedic said:


> I'm not usually a saffiano gan but this looks beautiful!  May have to get this one, too!  I'm already bag twins with your red Toscana satchel which you inspired me to get!  I LOVE it and want to get another but looks like only bone is available now on ILD which I'm OK with.  Hoping they have a promo around MLK day.


Thanks B! I'm so happy you're loving your Toscana satchel! I wasn't thinking about saffiano until I saw the zip zip satchel in red. It was so vibrant I couldn't resist.  And it's another great bag for the rain we're having.
I hope there's a promo soon and you find your next love!




MrsKC said:


> I forgot about her. She is still lovely!!



Thanks KC! I may carry her another day or two before I switch back to my Tyler tote.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Timeless and just beautiful!


Thanks BBB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not usually a saffiano gan but this looks beautiful!  May have to get this one, too!  I'm already bag twins with your red Toscana satchel which you inspired me to get!  I LOVE it and want to get another but looks like only bone is available now on ILD which I'm OK with.  Hoping they have a promo around MLK day.


The bone Toscana is beautiful.  I didn't think I would love it as much as I do.  I think it's a combination of the tramputo stitiching and the smooth quality of the leather.   I got a Tote (couldn't resist the price of $169 on Overstock and ILD).  I prefer the domed satchel (larger size) but already have several of them.  The Toscana tote reminds me of the Alto Valentina.  It's an elegant, structured handbag.  I can see Olivia Pope carrying it on Scandal.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> The bone Toscana is beautiful.  I didn't think I would love it as much as I do.  I think it's a combination of the tramputo stitiching and the smooth quality of the leather.   I got a Tote (couldn't resist the price of $169 on Overstock and ILD).  I prefer the domed satchel (larger size) but already have several of them.  The Toscana tote reminds me of the Alto Valentina.  It's an elegant, structured handbag.  I can see Olivia Pope carrying it on Scandal.


I received my espresso medium satchel with the zipper yesterday and while I love it, I have the regular Flo in tmoro brown.  The  Toscana has a more formal look to it, though.  So I was trying to decide which shape I want to get the bone in.  I think I'm going to return this espresso bag and the bordeaux side zip.  I'd love to pick up one style in navy but will have to go to ebay I think for that.  Let me check out overstock though.  Thanks for your input!  I was trying to find the thread where you mentioned which shape you liked in the bone so you read my mind!  Thank you for your powers!


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> The bone Toscana is beautiful.  I didn't think I would love it as much as I do.  I think it's a combination of the tramputo stitiching and the smooth quality of the leather.   I got a Tote (couldn't resist the price of $169 on Overstock and ILD).  I prefer the domed satchel (larger size) but already have several of them.  The Toscana tote reminds me of the Alto Valentina.  It's an elegant, structured handbag.  I can see Olivia Pope carrying it on Scandal.


Do you have any of the Toscana in the Ginger or Natural color?  I have the logo lock QVC had in a flo leather called Lily that wasn't as smooth as the Toscana.  Wondering how that color may compare to the Toscana.  The Lily I have seems more textured than smooth like the Toscana.  I think they had one called Nuovo Flo so maybe that is it.

So you got the tote in bone and not the side zip tote, right?  It makes sense with the price you mention as the tote is now $199 but the side zip tote is $284.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have any of the Toscana in the Ginger or Natural color?  I have the logo lock QVC had in a flo leather called Lily that wasn't as smooth as the Toscana.  Wondering how that color may compare to the Toscana.  The Lily I have seems more textured than smooth like the Toscana.  I think they had one called Nuovo Flo so maybe that is it.
> 
> So you got the tote in bone and not the side zip tote, right?  It makes sense with the price you mention as the tote is now $199 but the side zip tote is $284.


You are right.   They raised the price on the Toscana Tote.   It's now $199,  it's the square shape with the longer fixed handles and not the side zip version.  The tote I got is lighter in weight than the side zip satchel or tote.  The tote I got does NOT come with the webbed strap since the handles on it are long enough for a short shoulder carry.  The closure is a flap that snaps inside the top of the bag.   But unlike the side zip,  the flap on the tote covers almost the entire top area of the handbag,  so I don't think anything will spill out nor can anyone easily reach inside when the flap is in place.

I had a ginger Flo Toscana large domed satchel but I returned it because the leather had tiger stripes on the back.   I recently got a Flo Nuovo Janine in ginger.  The Flo Nuovo and the Flo Toscana are the same leather, the same colors, the same leather interior.   The difference is the external trim (the Nuovo doesn't have the trapunto stitching) and the logo on the Nuovo is square godtone and the Toscana is oval silvertone (palladium).

The Lily that was sold on QVC and call Toscana leather is nothing like the Florentine Toscana or Florentine Nuovo leathers.  The Lily was an embossed and coated leather.   The floentine Toscana and Florentine Nuovo leathers are generally very smooth and they are certainly not coated.   Sometimes they have some pebbling, often in the form of what seem to be long stretch marks in the leather itself.

The ginger color in the Toscana leather is a little darker than the regular Florentine natural.... almost like a burnished or well worn version.  I would call the *color ginger a British Tan*.  Yes, there is one drop of red in the color,  but it's really a lighter brown.  When Sue Clifton says it's the color of a ginger cookie,  she is right on.  Don't expect a reddish color.... the ginger looks nothing like any online photos I have seen.   The ginger is a lighter version of the color of the trim Dooney uses that Sue calls Sierra.
And the ginger reminds me of the Alto color called saddle,  but maybe a little brighter.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Dooneysta

Ginger in Toscana and what Sue Clifton calls Sierra in trims are super alike, yes. LJ is right. They are a different ‘sheen’; the Ginger Toscana will be a bit ‘slicker’. But the color is pretty much dead on.
Here is a photo I posted previously of a Ginger Toscana (domed satchel, larger version) next to the Sierra trim of a Brenna satchel...(Ginger on right, Sierra on left)


----------



## Dooneysta

The Sierra trim is very common nowadays on Dooneys so if you have any bag with that trim, a Ginger Toscana will be pretty similar, just a slightly different texture.
It’s a very ‘expensive looking’ color, as are most of the Toscana colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3925282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger in Toscana and what Sue Clifton calls Sierra in trims are super alike, yes. LJ is right. They are a different ‘sheen’; the Ginger Toscana will be a bit ‘slicker’. But the color is pretty much dead on.
> Here is a photo I posted previously of a Ginger Toscana (domed satchel, larger version) next to the Sierra trim of a Brenna satchel...(Ginger on right, Sierra on left)


Great photos.   Thanks.  My color 'eye' and memory are pretty good,  but I know that everyone 'sees' colors a little differently.

Some of the Dooney color names aren't obvious.  Fresh Ginger is a pale yellow color on the inside and a tan color on the outside.  I guess Dooney named the color after ground ginger.  But seeing the photos on the Dooney sites you would think the color had much more red or orange in it.  Ginger cookie might have been a better name.... most people have seen a ginger cookie and know it's a light brown shade.  The naming of colors conveys and expectation of what we will see and that can lead to a lot of surprise or disappointment when we unwrap the actual handbag.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great photos.   Thanks.  My color 'eye' and memory are pretty good,  but I know that everyone 'sees' colors a little differently.
> 
> Some of the Dooney color names aren't obvious.  Fresh Ginger is a pale yellow color on the inside and a tan color on the outside.  I guess Dooney named the color after ground ginger.  But seeing the photos on the Dooney sites you would think the color had much more red or orange in it.  Ginger cookie might have been a better name.... most people have seen a ginger cookie and know it's a light brown shade.  The naming of colors conveys and expectation of what we will see and that can lead to a lot of surprise or disappointment when we unwrap the actual handbag.


True! The photos make Ginger Florentine Toscana  look like cherrywood, practically...’pistachio’ is another name that often gets my hopes fired up only to be smashed because ‘pistachio’ means many things to many companies and photographs elusively.

(I have Dawson in Pistachio on my list though, seemingly very pretty interpretation!)


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have any of the Toscana in the Ginger or Natural color?  I have the logo lock QVC had in a flo leather called Lily that wasn't as smooth as the Toscana.  Wondering how that color may compare to the Toscana.  The Lily I have seems more textured than smooth like the Toscana.  I think they had one called Nuovo Flo so maybe that is it.
> 
> So you got the tote in bone and not the side zip tote, right?  It makes sense with the price you mention as the tote is now $199 but the side zip tote is $284.


Ginger Toscana is the same color as a natural Florentine bag that has patina.  While I love natural Florentine, i did not care for naturl Toscana when I saw it at the outlet over the summer.  It was kind of a dull butterscoth color IMO.  

Nuovo flo is what the call Toscana bags made for the outlets.  The Lily bags are plain Toscana, not Florentine Toscana, which is what the side zip totes etc are.


----------



## Bagmedic

aerinha said:


> Ginger Toscana is the same color as a natural Florentine bag that has patina.  While I love natural Florentine, i did not care for naturl Toscana when I saw it at the outlet over the summer.  It was kind of a dull butterscoth color IMO.
> 
> Nuovo flo is what the call Toscana bags made for the outlets.  The Lily bags are plain Toscana, not Florentine Toscana, which is what the side zip totes etc are.


Now they're making it all confusing.....


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> Now they're making it all confusing.....


The Lily is a QVC exclusive and was the first bag called Toscana, it's almost like they Decided to go a different direction with the line (taking it from almost saffiano to a modified Florentine) after Q debuted the Lily.

The regular Florentine line beefed up after dwindling for a few years after the florentine Toscana failed to take hold.  My theory is that they were trying to replace it, failed and that's why several new styles of toscana went straight to the outlets as nuovo florentine aka new florentine.


----------



## BadWolf10

Shopping with Cranberry small lexington


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Shopping with Cranberry small lexington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926364


Your picture makes me want a (red) Lexington!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Your picture makes me want a (red) Lexington! [emoji2]


Red would be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lolitta67

My bag of the day. Dooney and Bourke Navy Blue Classic Satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3926852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of the day. Dooney and Bourke Navy Blue Classic Satchel.


Enjoy your classic.  I love that style handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3926852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of the day. Dooney and Bourke Navy Blue Classic Satchel.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your classic.  I love that style handbag.


What LJ said!
Have fun carrying your beautiful classic satchel!


----------



## Dooneysta

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3926852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of the day. Dooney and Bourke Navy Blue Classic Satchel.


Nice pic! Pretty bag...


----------



## Dooneysta

Today’s bag is the recently received Lily bucket in (i think) Florentine natural, NFL collection. A man complimented it yesterday, due to the Cowboys star.


----------



## MrsKC

Highlands Satchel (I think....).


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Highlands Satchel (I think....).


She's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my 2011 crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.


----------



## Dooneysta

Yeah...staring at that hot Dooney


----------



## Dooneysta

Dooney + Starbucks = yes please.

In this selfie obsessed day it’s ‘weird’ that you’re photographing an object you find beautiful instead of your own megalomaniac face, apparently. 
I for one prefer photos of pretty places or stuff like the normals do!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> Dooney + Starbucks = yes please.
> 
> In this selfie obsessed day it’s ‘weird’ that you’re photographing an object you find beautiful instead of your own megalomaniac face, apparently.
> I for one prefer photos of pretty places or stuff like the normals do!


Good point!  I never thought about it that way. I spend a lot of time in Union Square, where so many people are taking selfie's or video taping themselves it's become the new normal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my 2011 crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.
> View attachment 3931561


*RN*:  another winner.... a Dillen satchel,  and it's red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  another winner.... a Dillen satchel,  and it's red!


Thanks LJ!
I pulled her out in my quest to find a red (of course!) bag with outside pockets. I'm trying to give my Coach Tyler a much needed break. The pockets come in handy when I'm in the city riding buses. Right now one of the outside pockets is full of quarters from my last trip. I keep my phone in the other pocket.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> I pulled her out in my quest to find a red (of course!) bag with outside pockets. I'm trying to give my Coach Tyler a much needed break. The pockets come in handy when I'm in the city riding buses. Right now one of the outside pockets is full of quarters from my last trip. I keep my phone in the other pocket.


I like outside pockets too....horizontal  zip or flap with mag snap.
I don't trust open slip pockets or vertical zipper pockets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I like outside pockets too....horizontal  zip or flap with mag snap.
> I don't trust open slip pockets or vertical zipper pockets.


I completely agree!  I have a MK Riley with a deep outside back snap pocket. I put my phone in it, but I won't put my coin purse or loose cash in it, like I do zipper pockets.


----------



## carterazo

My beautiful Sabrina.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> My beautiful Sabrina.
> View attachment 3933980


Gorgeous!  Is this red?


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this red?


Yes, it's the red. Alto has the most gorgeous shade of red. [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKC

OOT


----------



## MrsKC

Well morning OOD


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> My beautiful Sabrina.
> View attachment 3933980


I was hoping you posted her in this forum too!  I just love looking at her! She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well morning OOD


Morning KC!
Love your bag with your outfit! Your top is pretty and looks soft and cozy.
Have a great Sunday! Stay warm!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> My beautiful Sabrina.
> View attachment 3933980


The Sambrina is such a beautiful handbag.  I love the clean styling and the beautiful leather.  And Red is always a winner,  especially in Alto leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> OOT


MrsKC:  cute Dooney croco.  The croco texture is one of my favorites from Dooney.   Is your handbag cognac, burnt orange, or red?   Hard to tell on my monitor.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Sambrina is such a beautiful handbag.  I love the clean styling and the beautiful leather.  And Red is always a winner,  especially in Alto leather.


Thank you! That is exactly what attracted me to this bag. It was my first red bag after many years.  [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Thank you! That is exactly what attracted me to this bag. It was my first red bag after many years.  [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to try an Alto soon,  I just received a bone pebbled zip zip but it isn't doing anything for me.  I think I like pebbled zip zips in darker colors.  I use them as work horse bags in the winter since they are pretty durable, hold all I need it to and have a classic style.  I don't mind taking them on the bus and won't take my other nice bags on the bus.  But that red Alto....I need one!  I've been on red kick lately which I really didn't have any in my collection until the Dooney Toscana domed satchel in red.  I love that red!  Dooney red was always too off for my taste before but looks like it has changed or my taste has changed!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning KC!
> Love your bag with your outfit! Your top is pretty and looks soft and cozy.
> Have a great Sunday! Stay warm!


Thanks RN—it is so cold here! Four degrees this am! Hope you are having a good Sunday. My little pumpkin turned three this week—I can't believe it. We are off to the birthday party!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  cute Dooney croco.  The croco texture is one of my favorites from Dooney.   Is your handbag cognac, burnt orange, or red?   Hard to tell on my monitor.


Hi LJ, this is the Cognac-I know kind of hard to tell unless you have good sunlight. This was her first outing. She assisted me with church, Aldi’s and Meier. Now back into my cross body Vera Bradley for the birthday party this afternoon (and an outfit change as well).
Hope you are enjoying your weekend. Kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN—it is so cold here! Four degrees this am! Hope you are having a good Sunday. My little pumpkin turned three this week—I can't believe it. We are off to the birthday party!!


I'm having a good Sunday! Wow! Three already? Time is flying! Happy Birthday to your grandson!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I'm going to have to try an Alto soon,  I just received a bone pebbled zip zip but it isn't doing anything for me.  I think I like pebbled zip zips in darker colors.  I use them as work horse bags in the winter since they are pretty durable, hold all I need it to and have a classic style.  I don't mind taking them on the bus and won't take my other nice bags on the bus.  But that red Alto....I need one!  I've been on red kick lately which I really didn't have any in my collection until the Dooney Toscana domed satchel in red.  I love that red!  Dooney red was always too off for my taste before but looks like it has changed or my taste has changed!


Aaah the zip zip is the perfect size! Do they have a red?

I do think Dooney reds have changed some. But the alto colors have always been rich and beautiful. 

The Toscana domed satchel is tdf! I wonder how close that red is to the alto red.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Aaah the zip zip is the perfect size! Do they have a red?
> 
> I do think Dooney reds have changed some. But the alto colors have always been rich and beautiful.
> 
> The Toscana domed satchel is tdf! I wonder how close that red is to the alto red.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes, they have a red in the zip zip.  I bought it in cranberry for the fall/winter and like the more muted color.  I have it in a dark gray and the cranberry.  The pebbling doesn't show up as much I think on the darker colors.  I think I may like the Patterson line better.  I've been eyeing the Kendra satchel in either olive or sunflower.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, they have a red in the zip zip.  I bought it in cranberry for the fall/winter and like the more muted color.  I have it in a dark gray and the cranberry.  The pebbling doesn't show up as much I think on the darker colors.  I think I may like the Patterson line better.  I've been eyeing the Kendra satchel in either olive or sunflower.


Cranberry sounds lovely. I'm not familiar with the other lines. I must check them out. [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolitta67

There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494


Gorgeous!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Agree....gorgeous!  Dooney has really stepped it up with their shade of red!  Now I want one....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494


What a BEAUTIFUL red bag! I LOVE your new baby! 
Congrats!


----------



## Lolitta67

RuedeNesle said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL red bag! I LOVE your new baby!
> Congrats!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

In one of the recent sales I had ordered the red Stanwich satchel but the color and contrasting handle color didn't do anything for me and wasn't sure what I'd wear it with other than jeans.  I wound up sending it back.  This looks much prettier and can be dressed up or down!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494


Beautiful.   Enjoy your new treasure.  That color makes me smile when I look at it.   I hope it brightens your days.


----------



## MrsKC

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494


She is stunning!!


----------



## momjules

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494



Wow! It looks like a luscious red! 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Lolitta67 said:


> There she is. My new big baby, DB Medium Florentine Satchel in color Red.
> View attachment 3935493
> View attachment 3935494


Did you get it from ILD or the retail site?  I used to live near a Dooney outlet but now too far away.  I prefer to look at my Flo purchases before buying.  Looks like you got a good one!


----------



## Dooneysta

Breaking in the new Large Lafayette Dawson in teal. Still digging the teal. The croco pattern they designed is very detailed and the color application is wow. The only negative is that the feet aren’t...close enough to the outer edges & corners, I guess, and the bottom isn’t framed stiffly enough to keep the bag from sagging at bottom and dragging the edges/corners on the surface it’s set on. They would wear quickly IF I were the type that wears one bag for a long time.
Since I’m not, it’s not a dealbreaker. Beautiful design; good job Dooney & Bourke!!


----------



## ballerinagrl

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3936131
> 
> Breaking in the new Large Lafayette Dawson in teal. Still digging the teal. The croco pattern they designed is very detailed and the color application is wow. The only negative is that the feet aren’t...close enough to the outer edges & corners, I guess, and the bottom isn’t framed stiffly enough to keep the bag from sagging at bottom and dragging the edges/corners on the surface it’s set on. They would wear quickly IF I were the type that wears one bag for a long time.
> Since I’m not, it’s not a dealbreaker. Beautiful design; good job Dooney & Bourke!!


[emoji7] beautiful!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolitta67

Bagmedic said:


> Did you get it from ILD or the retail site?  I used to live near a Dooney outlet but now too far away.  I prefer to look at my Flo purchases before buying.  Looks like you got a good one!


I bought it from Dooney outlet store. I have one in 20 minutes from my home.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3936131
> 
> Breaking in the new Large Lafayette Dawson in teal. Still digging the teal. The croco pattern they designed is very detailed and the color application is wow. The only negative is that the feet aren’t...close enough to the outer edges & corners, I guess, and the bottom isn’t framed stiffly enough to keep the bag from sagging at bottom and dragging the edges/corners on the surface it’s set on. They would wear quickly IF I were the type that wears one bag for a long time.
> Since I’m not, it’s not a dealbreaker. Beautiful design; good job Dooney & Bourke!!


Glad you are enjoying your new treasure.  That teal croco is stunning.  I'm drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## dgphoto

My bag choice for today


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3940730
> 
> My bag choice for today


What a great photo! The colors of the bag, with the turtle charm, taken outdoors! It looks like a photo for a Dooney ad.


----------



## aerinha

I need to practice my bag photography.  Our friends here have these “model”shots and mine are “bag on car seat” or “bag on break room table”.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> I need to practice my bag photography.  Our friends here have these “model”shots and mine are “bag on car seat” or “bag on break room table”.


Hi A!
I love looking at your pics, wherever you take them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I need to practice my bag photography.  Our friends here have these “model”shots and mine are “bag on car seat” or “bag on break room table”.


aerinha:  all the Dooney pics are fun to look at...the creative photography ones and the 'bag on a car seat'.  Your handbags are lovely and I'm happy to see them in any surroundings.  It helps to get more enjoyment out of collecting when we see all of these pictures.


----------



## the_baglover

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, they have a red in the zip zip.  I bought it in cranberry for the fall/winter and like the more muted color.  I have it in a dark gray and the cranberry.  The pebbling doesn't show up as much I think on the darker colors.  I think I may like the Patterson line better.  I've been eyeing the Kendra satchel in either olive or sunflower.



Do you have a picture of the cranberry by any chance? I'm debating between it and the all black. It's so hard to choose!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

the_baglover said:


> Do you have a picture of the cranberry by any chance? I'm debating between it and the all black. It's so hard to choose!



I don't have a picture of the cranberry,  but it's a beautiful color.  Dooney does a lot of shades of red/crimson/cranberry/wine/burgundy/Bordeaux.... different ones in different years and in different leather collections..  The differences can be subtle. 

This year the cranberry in pebbled leather is a beautiful lighter wine shade.  I'd put it pretty close to the color they are calling wine in the city leather collection.  The cranberry in pebbled leather from a few years ago was a little lighter and had more red in it than this years.  I like this years pebbled leather cranberry very much.  The pebbled leather cranberry is much lighter, less purple,  and more vibrant than the Bordeaux in the Toscana leather.  

As for choosing between a black and a cranberry handbag.... that is a personal choice.  For me it would depend upon how many other handbags I had, in what colors, and of course the colors of my wardrobe.   Another factor would be that colors like cranberry tend to come and go.  So,  if I like them,  I try to buy them when they are available knowing that these colors may not be featured the following year or 2.   I can always find a black, brown or tan handbag.   But interesting colors that appeal to me sometimes vanish.   My list of 'I should have bought that color when it was available' grows every year.... Florentine lavender is at the top.   I also missed some pretty pebbled leather colors like baby pink and pale blue.
Wine shades (what ever they are named.... cranberry, wine, Bordeaux, burgundy, etc.) are among my favorite colors for fall and winter.  And they can also look great in spring and summer paired with lighter shades across the rainbow.

An all black Dooney handbag or a black Dooney handbag with brown (or tan) trim is a classic and I have many.  I bought a cranberry pebbled leather zip zip a few years ago and the newer pebbled leather version of  cranberry  in a different style a few months ago.  I bought a black pebbled leather zip zip with brown trim recently when I caught a good sale.    But if it were a choice of the black or the cranberry....I'd buy the cranberry.

Either the cranberry or the black will be a great choice.  Watch for a great sale and then go for it.


----------



## MrsKC

Love this one!!


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Love this one!!


Love Dooney suede!  I bought the medium satchel in this brown color and the lighter leather trim is an added detail.  Sadly, I haven't used it yet....I also have the larger bag (I think it is called Courtney) in the red suede....unused so far.  I love suede but have a hard time taking it out for a spin.  I think that is the reason I'm going to return a blue suede Coach bag this week.  Beautiful but not sure I'll get a lot of use out of the color and I need to start being more mindful of bag purchases.


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Love Dooney suede!  I bought the medium satchel in this brown color and the lighter leather trim is an added detail.  Sadly, I haven't used it yet....I also have the larger bag (I think it is called Courtney) in the red suede....unused so far.  I love suede but have a hard time taking it out for a spin.  I think that is the reason I'm going to return a blue suede Coach bag this week.  Beautiful but not sure I'll get a lot of use out of the color and I need to start being more mindful of bag purchases.


I have three suede bags from Dooney and I love all of them. I think my favorite is how light weight they are. 
You should take yours out for a spin! I don’t baby mine at all. They can handle the snow and rain .


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> I have three suede bags from Dooney and I love all of them. I think my favorite is how light weight they are.
> You should take yours out for a spin! I don’t baby mine at all. They can handle the snow and rain .


Do you spray them with anything?


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Do you spray them with anything?


No.....I’ve never sprayed any of my bags. Also, I’ve never conditioned the leather. I’m not opposed to either—just have never done it.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> No.....I’ve never sprayed any of my bags. Also, I’ve never conditioned the leather. I’m not opposed to either—just have never done it.


No transfer from dark colors or denim?  I had a suede Dooney bucket bag at one point and loved the color (looked like cinnamon) and wore it once.....a black shirt I had worn and washed  a lot rubbed off on it and that was it!  Suede is a love/hate relationship.


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> No transfer from dark colors or denim?  I had a suede Dooney bucket bag at one point and loved the color (looked like cinnamon) and wore it once.....a black shirt I had worn and washed  a lot rubbed off on it and that was it!  Suede is a love/hate relationship.


Well....I have two dark brown ones and a dark olive one—so color transfer would be hard to see. So, it’s not been an issue with the bags I have.


----------



## Bagmedic

the_baglover said:


> Do you have a picture of the cranberry by any chance? I'm debating between it and the all black. It's so hard to choose!


Here is a photo showing the color of my cranberry zip zip in pebbled leather.  To me, it has a lot of brown undertones to it.  It looks like the one I saw at Dillards this year.  I bought mine a month or so ago from either ILD or DB main site.  It is a great fall color to wear and not too wine/red IMO.  It is almost a rusty cranberry if that makes sense.  The tag says the Lot # is 325309599.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> What a great photo! The colors of the bag, with the turtle charm, taken outdoors! It looks like a photo for a Dooney ad.



Thanks! I used to be a professional photog. No clients to photograph now so I occasionally do shoots with my bags. [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

the_baglover said:


> Do you have a picture of the cranberry by any chance? I'm debating between it and the all black. It's so hard to choose!





Bagmedic said:


> Here is a photo showing the color of my cranberry zip zip in pebbled leather.  To me, it has a lot of brown undertones to it.  It looks like the one I saw at Dillards this year.  I bought mine a month or so ago from either ILD or DB main site.  It is a great fall color to wear and not too wine/red IMO.  It is almost a rusty cranberry if that makes sense.  The tag says the Lot # is 325309599.  Hope this helps!
> View attachment 3941521


Here are two photos I have of my cranberry Bitsy zip zip in different lighting. These are old photos from 01/2017. The bag is currently at my sister's apartment. I agree with Bagmedic's description of the color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I used to be a professional photog. No clients to photograph now so I occasionally do shoots with my bags. [emoji23]


I hope you plan to go back to professional photography! Your are great! In the meantime we'll enjoy looking at your bag pictures.


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you plan to go back to professional photography! Your are great! In the meantime we'll enjoy looking at your bag pictures.



No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561


 I feel like I'm looking at a Dooney Fall Catalog! Beautiful! And you are killing me with picture number 4, the Florentine pocket satchel. I can't count how many times I've been on ebay in the last month looking for a decent (looking and priced) pocket satchel in red. I used to own one but gifted it in 2014 when I moved. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> I feel like I'm looking at a Dooney Fall Catalog! Beautiful! And you are killing me with picture number 4, the Florentine pocket satchel. I can't count how many times I've been on ebay in the last month looking for a decent (looking and priced) pocket satchel in red. I used to own one but gifted it in 2014 when I moved. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


Me, too!  Fantastic photos!  You have a gift!  I loved photo #2.  What color is the Clayton bag?


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561


These are lovely!!


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> I feel like I'm looking at a Dooney Fall Catalog! Beautiful! And you are killing me with picture number 4, the Florentine pocket satchel. I can't count how many times I've been on ebay in the last month looking for a decent (looking and priced) pocket satchel in red. I used to own one but gifted it in 2014 when I moved. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


Aw, you’re too sweet! [emoji16] I hate it when I let a bag go and regret it later. Luckily, there’s eBay! 


Bagmedic said:


> Me, too!  Fantastic photos!  You have a gift!  I loved photo #2.  What color is the Clayton bag?


 Thanks, I think it’s elephant? I bought it secondhand and it’s faded. The color under the flaps is darker than the outside parts. 



MrsKC said:


> These are lovely!!


 Thanks very much!


----------



## BadWolf10

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561


Beautiful!! I agree with everyone else, this looks like a catalog spread. Gorgeous bags and pics!!!


----------



## the_baglover

Bagmedic said:


> Here is a photo showing the color of my cranberry zip zip in pebbled leather.  To me, it has a lot of brown undertones to it.  It looks like the one I saw at Dillards this year.  I bought mine a month or so ago from either ILD or DB main site.  It is a great fall color to wear and not too wine/red IMO.  It is almost a rusty cranberry if that makes sense.  The tag says the Lot # is 325309599.  Hope this helps!
> View attachment 3941521


Thank you for the pic!


----------



## the_baglover

RuedeNesle said:


> Here are two photos I have of my cranberry Bitsy zip zip in different lighting. These are old photos from 01/2017. The bag is currently at my sister's apartment. I agree with Bagmedic's description of the color.
> View attachment 3941537
> View attachment 3941538


Thank you for replying!


----------



## the_baglover

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't have a picture of the cranberry,  but it's a beautiful color.  Dooney does a lot of shades of red/crimson/cranberry/wine/burgundy/Bordeaux.... different ones in different years and in different leather collections..  The differences can be subtle.
> 
> This year the cranberry in pebbled leather is a beautiful lighter wine shade.  I'd put it pretty close to the color they are calling wine in the city leather collection.  The cranberry in pebbled leather from a few years ago was a little lighter and had more red in it than this years.  I like this years pebbled leather cranberry very much.  The pebbled leather cranberry is much lighter, less purple,  and more vibrant than the Bordeaux in the Toscana leather.
> 
> As for choosing between a black and a cranberry handbag.... that is a personal choice.  For me it would depend upon how many other handbags I had, in what colors, and of course the colors of my wardrobe.   Another factor would be that colors like cranberry tend to come and go.  So,  if I like them,  I try to buy them when they are available knowing that these colors may not be featured the following year or 2.   I can always find a black, brown or tan handbag.   But interesting colors that appeal to me sometimes vanish.   My list of 'I should have bought that color when it was available' grows every year.... Florentine lavender is at the top.   I also missed some pretty pebbled leather colors like baby pink and pale blue.
> Wine shades (what ever they are named.... cranberry, wine, Bordeaux, burgundy, etc.) are among my favorite colors for fall and winter.  And they can also look great in spring and summer paired with lighter shades across the rainbow.
> 
> An all black Dooney handbag or a black Dooney handbag with brown (or tan) trim is a classic and I have many.  I bought a cranberry pebbled leather zip zip a few years ago and the newer pebbled leather version of  cranberry  in a different style a few months ago.  I bought a black pebbled leather zip zip with brown trim recently when I caught a good sale.    But if it were a choice of the black or the cranberry....I'd buy the cranberry.
> 
> Either the cranberry or the black will be a great choice.  Watch for a great sale and then go for it.


Thank you. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## dgphoto

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!! I agree with everyone else, this looks like a catalog spread. Gorgeous bags and pics!!!



Thank you! When it warms up again, I need to drag my camera out for another purse shoot! [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Experimenting with resizing pics! I had a "DUH" moment yesterday and it finally occurred to me I could Google the instructions!   This was taken Friday morning.  It's a lot smaller than my original saved picture. YAY!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Experimenting with resizing pics! I had a "DUH" moment yesterday and it finally occurred to me I could Google the instructions!   This was taken Friday morning.  It's a lot smaller than my original saved picture. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 3943329


She is a beauty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> She is a beauty!!


Thanks KC!


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> Experimenting with resizing pics! I had a "DUH" moment yesterday and it finally occurred to me I could Google the instructions!   This was taken Friday morning.  It's a lot smaller than my original saved picture. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 3943329



Red rules!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Red rules!!


Hi MJ! 
Thanks! It sure rules my (handbag) life! 
I hope all is well and you've settled in your new home!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Experimenting with resizing pics! I had a "DUH" moment yesterday and it finally occurred to me I could Google the instructions!   This was taken Friday morning.  It's a lot smaller than my original saved picture. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 3943329


*RN:*  another winner handbag in red.... love the style,  love the color,  love the Dillen leather.


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MJ!
> Thanks! It sure rules my (handbag) life!
> I hope all is well and you've settled in your new home!



Hello!
I’m feeling ok and our move is still ongoing. 
The stuff is all in place.
The paperwork side is still ongoing. 
Bills, bank, looking for doctors, car mv stuff
It takes a lot of time. 
Thank you for asking and remembering me!
Have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  another winner handbag in red.... love the style,  love the color,  love the Dillen leather.


Thanks LJ!
I've been carrying her for also two weeks and I'm loving her! I can't believe she's 7 years old. She's been in sitting in the closet far too long.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hello!
> I’m feeling ok and our move is still ongoing.
> The stuff is all in place.
> The paperwork side is still ongoing.
> Bills, bank, looking for doctors, car mv stuff
> It takes a lot of time.
> Thank you for asking and remembering me!
> Have a great day!


One thing at a time, one day at time. You'll get there!  Wishing you well!


----------



## Bagmedic

momjules said:


> Hello!
> I’m feeling ok and our move is still ongoing.
> The stuff is all in place.
> The paperwork side is still ongoing.
> Bills, bank, looking for doctors, car mv stuff
> It takes a lot of time.
> Thank you for asking and remembering me!
> Have a great day!


I feel for you!  I've relocated 5 times and CANNOT bring myself to do it again.  I just heard our company entered a merger and you never know what that brings.  I couldn't relocate again even if I wanted to!  I found I was always chasing a job and then the job never turned out like they say it is and then you wind up not liking where you are living.  I love where I live now so I can't bring myself to move for anything.  It just isn't a strong market for my line of work.  I was super depressed about it all yesterday but working my way back up.  Unfortunately, when you are single, they think it is no big deal to pack up your stuff and just move it.  We have "homes" too!  

Yes, one day at a time!


----------



## DooneyDog

RuedeNesle said:


> Experimenting with resizing pics! I had a "DUH" moment yesterday and it finally occurred to me I could Google the instructions!   This was taken Friday morning.  It's a lot smaller than my original saved picture. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 3943329


What is her name? Is she the medium or the large?


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyDog said:


> What is her name?


Hi DD!
She is the Dillen II pocket satchel I just call her Dillen.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I feel for you!  I've relocated 5 times and CANNOT bring myself to do it again.  I just heard our company entered a merger and you never know what that brings.  I couldn't relocate again even if I wanted to!  I found I was always chasing a job and then the job never turned out like they say it is and then you wind up not liking where you are living.  I love where I live now so I can't bring myself to move for anything.  It just isn't a strong market for my line of work.  I was super depressed about it all yesterday* but working my way back up.  *Unfortunately, when you are single, they think it is no big deal to pack up your stuff and just move it.  We have "homes" too!
> 
> Yes, one day at a time!


Hi B!
I was happy to read you're working your way back up from your depression. When I was at my old job I loved what I did, and who I worked for, but I was always being pressured to move up to another position. My superiors couldn't understand that I didn't want to advance any further because I loved coming to work every day (okay, almost every day), and I didn't want to move into a pressure situation.  I hope you're able to stay where you want to be. And you're so right, the assumption most of the time is when you're single you can just move on a whim and be happy wherever you go.
Good luck!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi B!
> I was happy to read you're working your way back up from your depression. When I was at my old job I loved what I did, and who I worked for, but I was always being pressured to move up to another position. My superiors couldn't understand that I didn't want to advance any further because I loved coming to work every day (okay, almost every day), and I didn't want to move into a pressure situation.  I hope you're able to stay where you want to be. And you're so right, the assumption most of the time is when you're single you can just move on a whim and be happy wherever you go.
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

aerinha said:


> I need to practice my bag photography.  Our friends here have these “model”shots and mine are “bag on car seat” or “bag on break room table”.


You and me both. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561


Love all the pics! [emoji7] 
Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## DooneyDog

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DD!
> She is the Dillen II pocket satchel I just call her Dillen.


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyDog said:


> Thank you! I love it!


You're welcome! Thanks!


----------



## the_baglover

Quick question but what is the difference between Red and Terracotta? Is the latter more orange?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

the_baglover said:


> Quick question but what is the difference between Red and Terracotta? Is the latter more orange?


Dooney colors can vary by collection (type of leather) and also over time.... but yes,  terracotta is more orange with lots of brown undertones.  Think of a clay flower pot.  Terracotta is usually some version of that color.... maybe brighter, maybe more burnt orange.

Red in Dooney speak is usually a true red.  Although in earlier years I have seen red that had a lot of orange in it.   But the red is nothing like terracotta. 
Red is bright and vibrant while terracotta is generally a muted shade.


----------



## dgphoto

Stanwich in Toledo leather today


----------



## the_baglover

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney colors can vary by collection (type of leather) and also over time.... but yes,  terracotta is more orange with lots of brown undertones.  Think of a clay flower pot.  Terracotta is usually some version of that color.... maybe brighter, maybe more burnt orange.
> 
> Red in Dooney speak is usually a true red.  Although in earlier years I have seen red that had a lot of orange in it.   But the red is nothing like terracotta.
> Red is bright and vibrant while terracotta is generally a muted shade.


Thanks! I am going to order the saffiano zip zip satchel in terrecotta. Hope it looks as good in RL as it does on the website.


----------



## Dooneysta

dgphoto said:


> Stanwich in Toledo leather today
> View attachment 3945200


That seahorse is awesome btw.


----------



## Dooneysta

Large nylon pocket satchel in gray today, middle shoulder strap removed but using the shoulder ‘pad’.


----------



## Ludmilla

MrsKC said:


> Love this one!!


Ooooooh. I need suede in my life!


----------



## Ludmilla

dgphoto said:


> Thank you! When it warms up again, I need to drag my camera out for another purse shoot! [emoji23]


Oh yes! Pretty please. Your pics are lovely.


----------



## MrsKC

Carrying this one to church this morning. It has been a very long time since I have carried her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Carrying this one to church this morning. It has been a very long time since I have carried her.


*MrsKC:*  love your Lockwood.  That style doesn't get enough love.  The shape and the size and the function are perfect and the nubuck pocket is a great style accent. 

The lock just adds too much extra weight for my needs,  but so does the logo lock that Dooney is now using on lots of handbags.  Beautifully made and solid... well at least we don't have to go to the gym to get in our arm exercises.


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561


Your bags are so gorgeous! I am new to Dooney. I love the brown bag with the embossed lettering. Are those bags being made anymore?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  love your Lockwood.  That style doesn't get enough love.  The shape and the size and the function are perfect and the nubuck pocket is a great style accent.
> 
> The lock just adds too much extra weight for my needs,  but so does the logo lock that Dooney is now using on lots of handbags.  Beautifully made and solid... well at least we don't have to go to the gym to get in our arm exercises.


Hi LJ, thank you. When I got dressed this morning .....I was thinking.......what bag today? I am embarrassed to say that with my collection I was thinking, “I don’t have a bag that will work with this outfit.” Sigh.....didn’t like the red one with it, didn’t like any of the four black crocos with it, didn’t like the black pebbleds with it......
As I am looking through blue storage bags—I see Ms Lockwood, perfect.

You are right about the size. It is a perfect. Once I got to church I was able to put my gloves in the bag and then also put my gloves in my bag when I hit the grocery after church. 
You are also right about the weight of the lock. I think we all know—it is hard to find the “perfect” bag. If we could all find it we wouldn’t have so many .
Hope you are enjoying your Sunday. The sun is shining in IN today and it is almost 50!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Hi LJ, thank you. When I got dressed this morning .....I was thinking.......what bag today? I am embarrassed to say that with my collection I was thinking, “I don’t have a bag that will work with this outfit.” Sigh.....didn’t like the red one with it, didn’t like any of the four black crocos with it, didn’t like the black pebbleds with it......
> As I am looking through blue storage bags—I see Ms Lockwood, perfect.
> 
> You are right about the size. It is a perfect. Once I got to church I was able to put my gloves in the bag and then also put my gloves in my bag when I hit the grocery after church.
> You are also right about the weight of the lock. I think we all know—it is hard to find the “perfect” bag. If we could all find it we wouldn’t have so many .
> Hope you are enjoying your Sunday. The sun is shining in IN today and it is almost 50!


Glad you enjoyed carrying your Lockwood.   And I often go thru the same handbag selection difficulty.... I have a handbag (several) in every color of the rainbow,  so why do I sometimes struggle to find the right one?   Part of the problem is getting to some of the collection.   But part of the problem I think is over-thinking the decision.   There are often many good choices but with so many to choose from we want to find the perfect one.


----------



## dgphoto

DooneyDog said:


> Your bags are so gorgeous! I am new to Dooney. I love the brown bag with the embossed lettering. Are those bags being made anymore?



I don’t think so but they are available on the resale market (eBay, etc). It’s a Florentine leather bag and smells divine! [emoji173]️


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> I don’t think so but they are available on the resale market (eBay, etc). It’s a Florentine leather bag and smells divine! [emoji173]️


Thank you! They are all beautiful!


----------



## DooneyDog

BadWolf10 said:


> Shopping with Cranberry small lexington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926364


I want her


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> I believe it’s from 2000.  I have the East/West style in black as well.
> View attachment 3843659
> 
> View attachment 3843660
> 
> Photos are from the albums on the Dooney & Bourke Yesterday & Today Facebook album by Sharon Harrelson Brown.


Gorgeous


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! Found that one and another at TJMaxx on yellow tag clearance on the belt display and snatched them both up for practically nothing. Once in a while, I get lucky!


Fantastic idea!


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> Today’s choice
> View attachment 3844105


Which bag is that?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyDog said:


> Which bag is that?


Looks like the pebbled leather Brenna from QVC.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like the pebbled leather Brenna from QVC.


Thank you! I'm brand new to Dooney. I have a lot to learn


----------



## CatePNW

Black Zip Zip today, haven't used this in over a year, am loving it. I love the peek of red through the top!


----------



## Bagmedic

CatePNW said:


> Black Zip Zip today, haven't used this in over a year, am loving it. I love the peek of red through the top!
> 
> View attachment 3952787
> View attachment 3952788


Love the Zip Zip!  Classic and amazingly roomy


----------



## lagniappe321

Bagmedic said:


> Love the Zip Zip!  Classic and amazingly roomy


Am I the only one who cant get the handles to lay down if you use the long strap? I love the look and use of the zip zip but the handles sticking straight up drive me crazy. Is there a trick to keep them laying down I don't know?


----------



## srs

I saw a picture on this site somewhere where someone attached the handles to the zippers so I think that helped with the handles to lay down but may be hard on the zippers, I cant say for sure because I don't own a zip zip I just saw the picture.


----------



## aerinha

My black Florentine Sloan all floppy on the car seat.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

No photo but I switched from my Ambler in Bordeaux, to my Janie tote in Taupe for errands this afternoon. LOVE both of these bags for different reasons


----------



## Lolitta67

Dover Tote in Brown Tmoro.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3957320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dover Tote in Brown Tmoro.


*Lolitta:*  that's a stunning handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## DooneyDog

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3957320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dover Tote in Brown Tmoro.


Wow! She is beautiful!


----------



## berkleegal09

Using my Disney Dooney & Bourke on this sunny Monday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

berkleegal09 said:


> Using my Disney Dooney & Bourke on this sunny Monday!


What a happy handbag.  I would brighten anyone's day.


----------



## DooneyDog

berkleegal09 said:


> Using my Disney Dooney & Bourke on this sunny Monday!


The most cheerful bag I ever saw


----------



## dgphoto

Big Bertha out with me today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Big Bertha out with me today.
> View attachment 3960134


She's Beautiful Big Bertha!
I hope you two have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Taken Saturday morning. Still carrying Dillen, and plan to for a while. She's proven to be a functional bag for both home in Oakland and hopping buses in SF. I'll probably carry her until I go to Vegas next month for March Madness. I'm going to carry my Coach Tyler for the trip. Tyler is a great Carry-on bag, but also easy and lightweight to carry during the trip so I don't have to pack another bag.


----------



## DooneyDog

RuedeNesle said:


> Taken Saturday morning. Still carrying Dillen, and plan to for a while. She's proven to be a functional bag for both home in Oakland and hopping buses in SF. I'll probably carry her until I go to Vegas next month for March Madness. I'm going to carry my Coach Tyler for the trip. Tyler is a great Carry-on bag, but also easy and lightweight to carry during the trip so I don't have to pack another bag.
> View attachment 3960161


Hi RuedeNesle, I love your bag. I love the way the leather looks and that the bag and handles are monochromatic. I have this bag on my wish list. Are the straps adjustable to wear as a cross body? What color is yours?


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyDog said:


> Hi RuedeNesle, I love your bag. I love the way the leather looks and that the bag and handles are monochromatic. I have this bag on my wish list. Are the straps adjustable to wear as a cross body? What color is yours?


Hi DD!

Thanks very much! It's Crimson. The strap is not adjustable for cross body wear. If I put it on the longest length the bag would sit almost under my armpit. I don't wear bags cross body, so I have this one on the shortest length, (I'm 5'2") and it fits comfortably at my hip. If you have longer CBB straps you can switch out the strap if you want to carry it cross body. I've taken all my longer straps off my Bitsy bags and switched them with short straps since I don't carry them cross body.
I hope this helps!  And I hope you get the bag you love!


----------



## DooneyDog

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DD!
> 
> Thanks very much! It's Crimson. The strap is not adjustable for cross body wear. If I put it on the longest length the bag would sit almost under my armpit. I don't wear bags cross body, so I have this one on the shortest length, (I'm 5'2") and it fits comfortably at my hip. If you have longer CBB straps you can switch out the strap if you want to carry it cross body. I've taken all my longer straps off my Bitsy bags and switched them with short straps since I don't carry them cross body.
> I hope this helps!  And I hope you get the bag you love!


Thank you so much RuedeNesle! That is a great idea. I like to carry crossbody bags or at least have the option but I like shoulder bags too. I am 5'2" also. I have been thinking of your crimson bag since you first posted the pic. I am just waiting for Dooney to have a sale. I missed the sale last week  but won't let that happen again. Thank you for replying. Have a wonderful day


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyDog said:


> Thank you so much RuedeNesle! That is a great idea. I like to carry crossbody bags or at least have the option but I like shoulder bags too. I am 5'2" also. I have been thinking of your crimson bag since you first posted the pic. I am just waiting for Dooney to have a sale. I missed the sale last week  but won't let that happen again. Thank you for replying. Have a wonderful day


You're welcome DD! I hope you find it, and I hope it's at a great sale price!
You have a wonderful day too!


----------



## Dooneysta

berkleegal09 said:


> Using my Disney Dooney & Bourke on this sunny Monday!


That particular one has great placement, nice pick!!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

dgphoto said:


> Big Bertha out with me today.
> View attachment 3960134


Ha!  Ha!  I have a big gal, too.  But I got such a deal on it I couldn’t pass it up.  And you know what?  I keep pulling her out and staring at her and carrying her around the house.  She is beautiful and flawless and I love every inch of her!  She rocks!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Taken Saturday morning. Still carrying Dillen, and plan to for a while. She's proven to be a functional bag for both home in Oakland and hopping buses in SF. I'll probably carry her until I go to Vegas next month for March Madness. I'm going to carry my Coach Tyler for the trip. Tyler is a great Carry-on bag, but also easy and lightweight to carry during the trip so I don't have to pack another bag.
> View attachment 3960161


Beautiful photo! Looks like a Dooney ad! Have fun on your trip .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful photo! Looks like a Dooney ad! Have fun on your trip .


Hi KC! 
Thanks! I've been inspired by @dgphoto . I need to step up my photo game. 
Thanks! I'm looking forward to March Madness!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ha!  Ha!  I have a big gal, too.  But I got such a deal on it I couldn’t pass it up.  And you know what?  I keep pulling her out and staring at her and carrying her around the house.  She is beautiful and flawless and I love every inch of her!  She rocks!


I have 1 medium (ha! large Flo satchel too).   Love the look,  but even empty it's very heavy for me.   I'm glad you ladies are enjoying yours.   They are beautiful handbags.


----------



## yellowbernie

Carrying my new Cameron satchel in florentine..Loving this bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Cameron satchel in florentine..Loving this bag.
> View attachment 3961822


The ribbon on the laduree charm looks pink, but really it's a red.


----------



## Anisa96

dgphoto said:


> Big Bertha out with me today.
> View attachment 3960134


Omg. Soo pretty.


----------



## the_baglover

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Cameron satchel in florentine..Loving this bag.
> View attachment 3961822


It looks lovely. Is the bag heavy? The leather looks substantial.


----------



## RuedeNesle

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Cameron satchel in florentine..Loving this bag.
> View attachment 3961822


Hi YB!
She's Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

the_baglover said:


> It looks lovely. Is the bag heavy? The leather looks substantial.


It is a little heavy, I think when they preview it on qvc it's 2lbs and something can't remember the oz..I have had heavier bags.


----------



## yellowbernie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YB!
> She's Beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## momjules

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Cameron satchel in florentine..Loving this bag.
> View attachment 3961822



Handbags are heavy 
That’s the way it is
I love your bag !! Heavy or not!!
Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

momjules said:


> Handbags are heavy
> That’s the way it is
> I love your bag !! Heavy or not!!
> Enjoy!


Thanks


----------



## Bagmedic

Carrying my pebbled zip zip in Cranberry with a red plaid zip around wallet from Coach outlet.  They go well together!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Carrying my pebbled zip zip in Cranberry with a red plaid zip around wallet from Coach outlet.  They go well together!
> View attachment 3963725


Nice combo.   Enjoy.
I switched into my Dooney red Toscana Small Front Pocket satchel and Brahmin red croco wallet and cosmetic case.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Carrying my pebbled zip zip in Cranberry with a red plaid zip around wallet from Coach outlet.  They go well together!
> View attachment 3963725


Love the combo! (I have a Bitsy cranberry zip zip.)


----------



## Bagmedic

Thank you, RudeNeslie and LavenderJunkie!

I was just at Dillards and purchased a blue floral wallet from Brahmin on sale to use with my blue suede Rogue 36.  Need to see in daylight how they go together.  I like my wallets to complement the bag rather than match exactly - like a little surprise when you pull it out!


----------



## ButYeahNo

Carried this beauty today...not as a purse for me but a gift for my mom  

Her birthday is not until April but when I saw it I KNEW she would love it and she's been looking for a new purse....who doesn't love an early birthday gift?


----------



## RuedeNesle

ButYeahNo said:


> Carried this beauty today...not as a purse for me but a gift for my mom
> 
> Her birthday is not until April but when I saw it I KNEW she would love it and she's been looking for a new purse....who doesn't love an early birthday gift?


A beautiful gift for your mom! And I don't know anyone who doesn't love an early birthday gift!
I hope your mom loves carrying her!


----------



## Bagmedic

ButYeahNo said:


> Carried this beauty today...not as a purse for me but a gift for my mom
> 
> Her birthday is not until April but when I saw it I KNEW she would love it and she's been looking for a new purse....who doesn't love an early birthday gift?


I bought the zip zip in this pattern with the ivory hydrangeas and it is so cute for spring.  Still too early here to think about but will have to drag it out in April.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ButYeahNo said:


> Carried this beauty today...not as a purse for me but a gift for my mom
> 
> Her birthday is not until April but when I saw it I KNEW she would love it and she's been looking for a new purse....who doesn't love an early birthday gift?


Lovely pattern.   The Dooney hydrangea says spring is here.  I'm sure your Mom will love the new handbag and the flowers that she can enjoy for years to come.


----------



## DooneyDog

What a great gift. She's a beauty


----------



## BadWolf10

Bagmedic said:


> Carrying my pebbled zip zip in Cranberry with a red plaid zip around wallet from Coach outlet.  They go well together!
> View attachment 3963725


Love!!


----------



## BadWolf10

ButYeahNo said:


> Carried this beauty today...not as a purse for me but a gift for my mom
> 
> Her birthday is not until April but when I saw it I KNEW she would love it and she's been looking for a new purse....who doesn't love an early birthday gift?


Beautiful!!


----------



## carterazo

Earlier this week I carried her twice. I don't pull her out very often, but when I do, I fall in love with her color all over again.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Earlier this week I carried her twice. I don't pull her out very often, but when I do, I fall in love with her color all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972215


Carterazo, is this the medium satchel or the small?  I have been on a Flo red kick lately and want this bag in red.  I'm thinking I would like the small.  The medium version is just big and I usually don't mind big bags.  Wondering what your beauty is...


----------



## DooneyDog

carterazo said:


> Earlier this week I carried her twice. I don't pull her out very often, but when I do, I fall in love with her color all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972215


So pretty! Is she the pebble satchel?


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Carterazo, is this the medium satchel or the small?  I have been on a Flo red kick lately and want this bag in red.  I'm thinking I would like the small.  The medium version is just big and I usually don't mind big bags.  Wondering what your beauty is...


This is the small pebbled leather satchel. Perfect size!


----------



## carterazo

DooneyDog said:


> So pretty! Is she the pebble satchel?


Yes, thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Earlier this week I carried her twice. I don't pull her out very often, but when I do, I fall in love with her color all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972215



Red leather Dooney handbags always make me smile,  so I'm delighted to see your photo and hear you are giving this beautiful handbag some love.
I loaded up my red Flo Toscana small front pocket satchel last weekend and I've been enjoying looking at it on the dresser all week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> This is the small pebbled leather satchel. Perfect size!


I agree... the small Dooney satchel is a great size.  They have done this style/size in a number of leathers.... Florentine, Florentine Toscana (with front pocket),  pebbled leather, Dillen, calf leather, Samba, Portofino, Ostrich, and maybe even some others.  

I don't know if the 'small' sizes in all these collections are identical in all measurements,  but those I've seen/used all seem to be about the same size and a perfect size (for me).   The one collection where I know the small satchel was much smaller was the version of the Florentine with the white piping (I don't remember the name at the moment).


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree... the small Dooney satchel is a great size.  They have done this style/size in a number of leathers.... Florentine, Florentine Toscana (with front pocket),  pebbled leather, Dillen, calf leather, Samba, Portofino, Ostrich, and maybe even some others.
> 
> I don't know if the 'small' sizes in all these collections are identical in all measurements,  but those I've seen/used all seem to be about the same size and a perfect size (for me).   The one collection where I know the small satchel was much smaller was the version of the Florentine with the white piping (I don't remember the name at the moment).


This is such a great style bag. I wasn't familiar with some of the ones you mentioned.  They sound lovely. Thanks for sharing the info! [emoji173]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> This is such a great style bag. I wasn't familiar with some of the ones you mentioned.  They sound lovely. Thanks for sharing the info! [emoji173]


I don't own all the variations   but I do have a few... Florentine,  Florentine Toscana, Ostrich, and Dillen.  And I was able to find a Portofino and a Samba too.  Each leather has it's own characteristics,  pluses and minuses.  And the trim details differ in different collections (whip stitching or plain handles, tassels or not, metal or leather logo patch on front, color of zipper tape and sealant on edges, leather/suede interior lining below zipper opening, and even contrast or matching color of handles and other trim).  I hope Dooney continues to make this style in an expanded range of colors.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't own all the variations   but I do have a few... Florentine,  Florentine Toscana, Ostrich, and Dillen.  And I was able to find a Portofino and a Samba too.  Each leather has it's own characteristics,  pluses and minuses.  And the trim details differ in different collections (whip stitching or plain handles, tassels or not, metal or leather logo patch on front, color of zipper tape and sealant on edges, leather/suede interior lining below zipper opening, and even contrast or matching color of handles and other trim).  I hope Dooney continues to make this style in an expanded range of colors.


Wow, that's a lot of options! I have to look for the one with the leather patch logo. It's the metal patch that keeps me from  considering some bags. Just not my cup of tea. Some of those leathers sound lovely.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't own all the variations   but I do have a few... Florentine,  Florentine Toscana, Ostrich, and Dillen.  And I was able to find a Portofino and a Samba too.  Each leather has it's own characteristics,  pluses and minuses.  And the trim details differ in different collections (whip stitching or plain handles, tassels or not, metal or leather logo patch on front, color of zipper tape and sealant on edges, leather/suede interior lining below zipper opening, and even contrast or matching color of handles and other trim).  I hope Dooney continues to make this style in an expanded range of colors.


I bought it in the gold city python a few months back from ILD.  Looks like a striking bag but waiting for spring to bring her out!  I think a larger bag would be too bold for me in this print.  I actually have the city python in the medium satchel in dark browns/greys and love it, though.  Maybe because it is darker in colors it isn't so bold.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I bought it in the gold city python a few months back from ILD.  Looks like a striking bag but waiting for spring to bring her out!  I think a larger bag would be too bold for me in this print.  I actually have the city python in the medium satchel in dark browns/greys and love it, though.  Maybe because it is darker in colors it isn't so bold.


I would love to see pics.  [emoji41]


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> I would love to see pics.  [emoji41]


I'll have to dig it out of my stash.  It is pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I bought it in the gold city python a few months back from ILD.  Looks like a striking bag but waiting for spring to bring her out!  I think a larger bag would be too bold for me in this print.  I actually have the city python in the medium satchel in dark browns/greys and love it, though.  Maybe because it is darker in colors it isn't so bold.


I forgot about the Python versions.  Those are stunning. And you are right.... they did the Python in the satchel style and in the Barlow style.    Enjoy wearing yours.  
I was always curious about the gold Python.  I've never seen it in person,  only Dooney site photos.  I'm curious to see your pictures when you
get a chance.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Wow, that's a lot of options! I have to look for the one with the leather patch logo. It's the metal patch that keeps me from  considering some bags. Just not my cup of tea. Some of those leathers sound lovely.



The Florentine versions of the satchel have the leather patch.  The monochromatic  leather Dooney patch is one of the things  that distinguish a bag as part of the Florntine collection.  Most of the other versions have a metal Dooney patch,  but I'm not sure if there are any other exceptions.   I'll have to pay more attention to that. 

There have been a few limited production, Made in America versions that seemed to 'bend' the 'rules' about what features define what collection.  Mama Beech did a youtube video on that a while back, comparing the satchel from a number of different Dooney collections.  In the beginning, all Florentine Dooney handbags had green suede interior trim below the zipper and green suede on the underside of the tassels.   But.... the Made in America versions used red leather instead of the green suede.  And I love it.  And the Florentine Toscana collection uses brown suede (love that even more than the green) and has totally different styling and trim and logo.   So it's easy to buy more since they look different.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Florentine versions of the satchel have the leather patch.  The monochromatic  leather Dooney patch is one of the things  that distinguish a bag as part of the Florntine collection.  Most of the other versions have a metal Dooney patch,  but I'm not sure if there are any other exceptions.   I'll have to pay more attention to that.
> 
> There have been a few limited production, Made in America versions that seemed to 'bend' the 'rules' about what features define what collection.  Mama Beech did a youtube video on that a while back, comparing the satchel from a number of different Dooney collections.  In the beginning, all Florentine Dooney handbags had green suede interior trim below the zipper and green suede on the underside of the tassels.   But.... the Made in America versions used red leather instead of the green suede.  And I love it.  And the Florentine Toscana collection uses brown suede (love that even more than the green) and has totally different styling and trim and logo.   So it's easy to buy more since they look different.


Oh LJ, you are like a library for Dooney! [emoji173]  So much great info! Thanks again! I will look for Mamma Beech's video. [emoji106]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Oh LJ, you are like a library for Dooney! [emoji173]  So much great info! Thanks again! I will look for Mamma Beech's video. [emoji106]


*CAT*:  when we share, we all learn.  One post spurs someone else to comment and add new info.... or correct an error... or give a different opinion.   We all love handbags,  and sharing our knowledge is part of the fun.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CAT*:  when we share, we all learn.  One post spurs someone else to comment and add new info.... or correct an error... or give a different opinion.   We all love handbags,  and sharing our knowledge is part of the fun.


So true!


----------



## Caledonia

Wasn't there a Zip Zip with outside pocket? Thought I saw it on here once but can't remember which one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Wasn't there a Zip Zip with outside pocket? Thought I saw it on here once but can't remember which one.


Was it the patent leather one on QVC a few years ago?  Or one of the other variations on QVC?   The standard Dooney pebbled leather zip zip doesn't have an outside pocket.  There are 2 domed Dooney satchels now on QVC that have outside pockets.... the one that was a TSV with the flap pocket in the front,  and a larger version domed satchel similar to the zip zip.   That one may have a zip back outside pocket.   I'm going over there now to check on the names.
The one with the front flap pocket is called the Aubrey and the one with the back zip pocket is called the Deana.  
Just found the patent leather zip zip on ebay.... no back zipper.
But I think there was a version on QVC of the zip zip in something other than pebbled leather that had a back zipper.... I just can't remember which collection.


----------



## Caledonia

Thanks so much! The Deana might be what I'd seen, was thinking Croco.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Thanks so much! The Deana might be what I'd seen, was thinking Croco.



Check QVC,  I think I saw a Deana in croco. The old zip zip at QVC in croco might also have had a back outside zipper,  but that is long gone and the regular Dooney croco (also a style made years ago) did not have a back zipper.   I have one of those from the Dooney boutique.

It's not unusual for Dooney to have a slightly different version of a handbag especially for specific large customers  or even an exclusive design (for a time).   Dillard's and QVC both have exclusive designs or the same design as other stores,  but done in an exclusive leather or set of colors or even a change in measurements.   I've also seen the 'same' handbag but the QVC version might have different trim detail or a back zipper, etc.   Some consider these changes to be enhancements and some criticize them as efforts to lower cost/quality (like eliminating leather trim on the inside of a handbag).    I guess it depends on the changes and what is important to each buyer,  and where the price point ends up.

Exclusives don't impress me as a concept,  but sometimes I love a handbag that is done in an exotic inspired leather only for Dillards, for example,  or the back zipper that Dooney might add to a QVC version of a handbag.  (I take labels/hangtags off my handbags.  I buy for quality, style, color, function.  I like to know it's a good brand,  but don't advertise it if I can easily remove any extra ornamentation.  I don't mind a subtle imprinted zipper pull or logo plate.  And I really like the subtle heat stamp logo on Dooney Alto).


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji445] in the Navy [emoji445]


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> [emoji445] in the Navy [emoji445]
> View attachment 3976198


Now I'm going to have that song in my head! 
Beautiful satchel!


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> [emoji445] in the Navy [emoji445]
> View attachment 3976198


I love your bag! I have been lusting for this bag for a while now.I can’t find the Pebble version anywhere but Dooney has a Dillen version on their retail website. I’m waiting for a sale


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> Now I'm going to have that song in my head!
> Beautiful satchel!


 Lol, sorry!



DooneyDog said:


> I love your bag! I have been lusting for this bag for a while now.I can’t find the Pebble version anywhere but Dooney has a Dillen version on their retail website. I’m waiting for a sale


Thanks! I needed a good navy bag and this one is easy to carry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> [emoji445] in the Navy [emoji445]
> View attachment 3976198


This satchel has been one of my favorite Dooney styles for years.  I'm glad you are enjoying yours.   The navy is beautiful.


----------



## momjules

dgphoto said:


> [emoji445] in the Navy [emoji445]
> View attachment 3976198



What a beauty! 
The leather looks awesome
The color is great!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> No current plans but thank you for the kind words.  Here are a few other photos just for kicks.
> View attachment 3941551
> View attachment 3941552
> 
> View attachment 3941553
> 
> View attachment 3941554
> View attachment 3941555
> View attachment 3941561



I agree with RN...you should get back to it...at least do some moonlighting. I love your pics!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3957320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dover Tote in Brown Tmoro.



This is on my wish list. If I had seen this bag in Marshall’s or TJMaxx I would not have to think twice. I love it! The quest is on.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree with RN...you should get back to it...at least do some moonlighting. I love your pics!



Thanks! My daffodils and hyacinth are in full bloom...might be a good opportunity for some new pix!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> This is on my wish list. If I had seen this bag in Marshall’s or TJMaxx I would not have to think twice. I love it! The quest is on.


YD:  you have great taste.   I love that bag too.


----------



## BadWolf10

I picked up Copper yesterday.  I am so in love. This pic is a bit better than the car seat pic lol. I want more colors!


----------



## tlatrice

Newbie here!

Today is my first time carrying a Dooney (even though I have 3).  Willa in sage Saffiano leather. *swoons*  I am loving this color!  She's preloved, but I couldn't find her in this color anywhere else.


----------



## aerinha

Chestnut Florentine small Brenna on her first outing.  She is a bit more coppery IRL than in this pic.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Chestnut Florentine small Brenna on her first outing.  She is a bit more coppery IRL than in this pic.
> View attachment 3981944


Beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## Doggie Bag

aerinha said:


> Chestnut Florentine small Brenna on her first outing.  She is a bit more coppery IRL than in this pic.
> View attachment 3981944


I love her


----------



## Ludmilla

aerinha said:


> Chestnut Florentine small Brenna on her first outing.  She is a bit more coppery IRL than in this pic.
> View attachment 3981944


Woah! Lovely!


----------



## Pinkdaisy24

hi everyone!
I just registered here tonight & I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (ya I know). I'm hoping you ladies can help me. I really want to purchase a D&B large City Barlow. Yet, it seems the colors on D&B's site are not very accurate which for a tough color decision. I'm interested in the Bone or Charcoal. Yet, is the bone truly an ivory & is the charcoal truly a light grey color? If anyone can help then I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pinkdaisy24 said:


> hi everyone!
> I just registered here tonight & I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (ya I know). I'm hoping you ladies can help me. I really want to purchase a D&B large City Barlow. Yet, it seems the colors on D&B's site are not very accurate which for a tough color decision. I'm interested in the Bone or Charcoal. Yet, is the bone truly an ivory & is the charcoal truly a light grey color? If anyone can help then I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


*Pink:*  welcome.  I love the City Barlow leather,  but I can't give you any input on the bone or charcoal.... I have several of the colors,  but not those.
BTW,  I think you need to have a certain # of posts before you can start a new thread,  but I'm not sure.   Ladies here are very helpful,  so I'm sure someone will get back to you when they see your question.  Again,  welcome.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pink:*  welcome.  I love the City Barlow leather,  but I can't give you any input on the bone or charcoal.... I have several of the colors,  but not those.
> BTW,  I think you need to have a certain # of posts before you can start a new thread,  but I'm not sure.   Ladies here are very helpful,  so I'm sure someone will get back to you when they see your question.  Again,  welcome.


At one point I purchased the City Barlow in Bone and think it is a lovely bag!  At the time I was trying not to just buy bags because they are pretty and wasn't sure how I felt about the Barlow shape over time.  The only Barlow I have is the one in Florentine.  I think it is Brown Tmoro.  A lovely rich chocolate color.  Haven't used it yet, though.  I purchased a mini Barlow and wasn't crazy about the openness of the bag.  I usually prefer a zipper on bags unless they are totes.  

I can't remember the shade of bone to say if it was more of a french vanilla.  But I don't think it is as yellow as the Florentine in bone.  It was a chic bag.  Charcoal I can't remember seeing.


----------



## Pinkdaisy24

Thank you so much for your help I really do appreciate it!!





Bagmedic said:


> At one point I purchased the City Barlow in Bone and think it is a lovely bag!  At the time I was trying not to just buy bags because they are pretty and wasn't sure how I felt about the Barlow shape over time.  The only Barlow I have is the one in Florentine.  I think it is Brown Tmoro.  A lovely rich chocolate color.  Haven't used it yet, though.  I purchased a mini Barlow and wasn't crazy about the openness of the bag.  I usually prefer a zipper on bags unless they are totes.
> 
> I can't remember the shade of bone to say if it was more of a french vanilla.  But I don't think it is as yellow as the Florentine in bone.  It was a chic bag.  Charcoal I can't remember seeing.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Pinkdaisy24 said:


> hi everyone!
> I just registered here tonight & I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (ya I know). I'm hoping you ladies can help me. I really want to purchase a D&B large City Barlow. Yet, it seems the colors on D&B's site are not very accurate which for a tough color decision. I'm interested in the Bone or Charcoal. Yet, is the bone truly an ivory & is the charcoal truly a light grey color? If anyone can help then I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


Hello and welcome aboard! I haven't seen a Charcoal Barlow in person or on the Dooney or I love Dooney sites. I have seen it on old QVC videos. I think it will be hard to find. Many go to Poshmark and Ebay in search of hard to find bags. The Dooney site has a taupe which I saw in Macy's. It is very nice but not charcoal. Good luck on your search.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Pinkdaisy24 said:


> hi everyone!
> I just registered here tonight & I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (ya I know). I'm hoping you ladies can help me. I really want to purchase a D&B large City Barlow. Yet, it seems the colors on D&B's site are not very accurate which for a tough color decision. I'm interested in the Bone or Charcoal. Yet, is the bone truly an ivory & is the charcoal truly a light grey color? If anyone can help then I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


When I am researching colors, I look at other sites such as Zappos, Macy’s, Dillard’s, Younkers, etc. and google “Dooney and Bourke city Barlow bone (or charcoal)”.  Then click “images”.  This has helped a lot.  You get a lot of pictures and they all look different so I run with the shade that seems most prevelant.  I ordered two Barlow’s from Dooney.com and the colors were almost identical.  One was bone and I forget the other color.  I returned the bone only because I bought that one last.  They were very good with the return.  I would call the bone a light cream.  No yellow to it.  Very pretty.  But I imagine the charcoal is nice, too.  Something about the city leather just make the colors so soft.  I just received the Caribbean Blue city Barlow but cannot open for two months...it is my birthday gift from my DH.


----------



## MrsKC

I can see we will be spending a lot of time together .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> When I am researching colors, I look at other sites such as Zappos, Macy’s, Dillard’s, Younkers, etc. and google “Dooney and Bourke city Barlow bone (or charcoal)”.  Then click “images”.  This has helped a lot.  You get a lot of pictures and they all look different so I run with the shade that seems most prevelant.  I ordered two Barlow’s from Dooney.com and the colors were almost identical.  One was bone and I forget the other color.  I returned the bone only because I bought that one last.  They were very good with the return.  I would call the bone a light cream.  No yellow to it.  Very pretty.  But I imagine the charcoal is nice, too.  Something about the city leather just make the colors so soft.  I just received the Caribbean Blue city Barlow but cannot open for two months...it is my birthday gift from my DH.


LID:  OPEN your new Dooney NOW.  You need to carefully check it over to be sure it has no issues.  Don't assume it's perfect.  If you wait a few months you might have trouble with a return.  You can pack it up and save it for your birthday after you are sure it's good.  I love Dooney handbags,  and most of them are just fine out of the box.   But they are mass produced, and sometimes there is a problem.
I'll bet the Caribbean blue is beautiful.   I love the City leather and the Caribbean blue is on my wish list.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> LID:  OPEN your new Dooney NOW.  You need to carefully check it over to be sure it has no issues.  Don't assume it's perfect.  If you wait a few months you might have trouble with a return.  You can pack it up and save it for your birthday after you are sure it's good.  I love Dooney handbags,  and most of them are just fine out of the box.   But they are mass produced, and sometimes there is a problem.
> I'll bet the Caribbean blue is beautiful.   I love the City leather and the Caribbean blue is on my wish list.


Very good point, lavenderjunkie!  That would be very disappointing......and we all want to see!):  I have seen this one online an love the bright color!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> LID:  OPEN your new Dooney NOW.  You need to carefully check it over to be sure it has no issues.  Don't assume it's perfect.  If you wait a few months you might have trouble with a return.  You can pack it up and save it for your birthday after you are sure it's good.  I love Dooney handbags,  and most of them are just fine out of the box.   But they are mass produced, and sometimes there is a problem.
> I'll bet the Caribbean blue is beautiful.   I love the City leather and the Caribbean blue is on my wish list.


Oh, DH already checked it.  He is well aware of my high standards...I chose him after all 
I can’t wait to see the color.  I love all the Caribbean Blues on the Q today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh, DH already checked it.  He is well aware of my high standards...I chose him after all
> I can’t wait to see the color.  I love all the Caribbean Blues on the Q today.


I'm glad you have it covered.    You are lucky to have a good partner.


----------



## aerinha

My chestnut Brenna in daylight. Better image of the color


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My chestnut Brenna in daylight. Better image of the color
> View attachment 3988862


Color is lovely.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> My chestnut Brenna in daylight. Better image of the color
> View attachment 3988862



Beautiful color!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks. I am really liking this bag. Good thing as I have four!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> My chestnut Brenna in daylight. Better image of the color
> View attachment 3988862


Chestnut is my fav florentine color. She is gorgeous!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> My chestnut Brenna in daylight. Better image of the color
> View attachment 3988862


I could stare at that bag all day.  It would have to sit in the back seat so I wouldn’t be distracted.  Driving Miss Chestnut!


----------



## Doggie Bag

Taking my Flo on her first trip out. I appreciate her quality more each day


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3990951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Flo on her first trip out. I appreciate her quality more each day


Glad you are enjoying your new treasure.  It's beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3990951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Flo on her first trip out. I appreciate her quality more each day


Hi DB!
There's nothing like the first outing with a new bag! She is beautiful! You must love waiting at red lights so you can stare at her. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DB!
> There's nothing like the first outing with a new bag! She is beautiful! You must love waiting at red lights so you can stare at her.
> Enjoy!


 I am staring at her every chance I get! Thank you RuedeNesle. She is one beautiful bag. Uh oh, now I want more


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> I am staring at her every chance I get! Thank you RuedeNesle. She is one beautiful bag.* Uh oh, now I want more*



Can't wait to see pics of your future Dooneys!


----------



## Doggie Bag

Thank you RuedeNesle! I'm doing a lot of research to choose just the right one. This forum is a huge help. Your bags are so beautiful! Everytime you post a pic I want to buy the same one,


----------



## Doggie Bag

mistake..on wrong thread


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle! I'm doing a lot of research to choose just the right one. This forum is a huge help. Your bags are so beautiful! Everytime you post a pic I want to buy the same one,


Thanks DB!


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying my cooper even with all my new purchases. She is only 12 days old, but the corner already shows wear, wth?? Any ideas what to do?


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new treasure.  It's beautiful.


Thank you Lavender Junkie


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my cooper even with all my new purchases. She is only 12 days old, but the corner already shows wear, wth?? Any ideas what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991265


Oh no! Honestly, I don’t have any advice. I wish I did. .


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Oh no! Honestly, I don’t have any advice. I wish I did. .


I'm pretty careful with my bags, and I expect this after possibly many months of use, it is the corner after all, lol. But less than 2 weeks seems odd. Since its an outlet purchase, I can't do a return, so I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I will call Dooney....


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my cooper even with all my new purchases. She is only 12 days old, but the corner already shows wear, wth?? Any ideas what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991265


Hi BW!
I'm so sorry this happened! I know what you mean about being careful with you bags. My Coach Tyler tote had the same issue in less than an month. I can't remember if it happened in less than two weeks or not. I cleaned the bag with Coach and MK cleaners but it doesn't help the corners. It doesn't bother me because it's just on the corners and it does tend to get knocked on the floor in the car when I'm driving the grandkids to school and back. I'm using it more as a carry-on now and it gets stowed under the seat so I've accepted the fact that the corners are not pretty.
I hope you can resolve it to your satisfaction. Good luck!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my cooper even with all my new purchases. She is only 12 days old, but the corner already shows wear, wth?? Any ideas what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991265


BW:  I'm sorry this has happened on your new handbag.   I really don't know if it's because it was a sample bag,  somehow produced outside the normal manufacturing process or whether fewer of the Dooney colors/styles/leathers are actually drum dyed these days.

In watching YT videos,  ladies you get pre-loved handbags from auction sites often us conditioner to help minimize the look of corner wear.  Apple and Bick are popular brands. 

Also, depending upon the color of the bag,  you can sometimes match a color in a permanent marker like Sharpie or a shoe polish.   But on colors other than black, brown, navy,  that can be difficult.... I've tried.

I'll also mention that years ago,  when I first started collecting Dooney I tried to determine which collections were drum dyed (meaning the leather sits in a drum of dye to fully saturate the color) and which collections used other dying processes.   It was almost impossible to get an answer from Dooney and there seemed to be lots of inconsistencies.   The conclusion I came to is that black and brown are drum dyed in some collections,  but that other colors might not be drum dyed,  even in those same collections.   I almost stopped buying Dooney because I was so disappointed with that.  Many of my Dillen satchels have corner wear,  just like your new handbag.  And it occurred after just a few wearings also.

Hope you find a fix.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  I'm sorry this has happened on your new handbag.   I really don't know if it's because it was a sample bag,  somehow produced outside the normal manufacturing process or whether fewer of the Dooney colors/styles/leathers are actually drum dyed these days.
> 
> In watching YT videos,  ladies you get pre-loved handbags from auction sites often us conditioner to help minimize the look of corner wear.  Apple and Bick are popular brands.
> 
> Also, depending upon the color of the bag,  you can sometimes match a color in a permanent marker like Sharpie or a shoe polish.   But on colors other than black, brown, navy,  that can be difficult.... I've tried.
> 
> I'll also mention that years ago,  when I first started collecting Dooney I tried to determine which collections were drum dyed (meaning the leather sits in a drum of dye to fully saturate the color) and which collections used other dying processes.   It was almost impossible to get an answer from Dooney and there seemed to be lots of inconsistencies.   The conclusion I came to is that black and brown are drum dyed in some collections,  but that other colors might not be drum dyed,  even in those same collections.   I almost stopped buying Dooney because I was so disappointed with that.  Many of my Dillen satchels have corner wear,  just like your new handbag.  And it occurred after just a few wearings also.
> 
> Hope you find a fix.


I actually wonder about the drum dying as the color almost looks like it was coated on. I had a persimmon bag a couple of years ago but did the same thing within a week and I shipped it back to  Dooney. I wondered if it was because it was such a bright color or if I just had a fluke. But your post makes me wonder if the colors that are not natural looking colors have to be put on in a different way, at least for the pebble grain and dillen collections. My Pebble grain cranberry Lexington hasn't had any problems and I carried it pretty consistently after Christmas. So I just don't know but it's very frustrating. I think I'll call the outlet today and see if they have any advice and if they have none then I will call Dooney and see what they say. Retail price on this bag is $268 and I paid 159 good deal but still a lot for handbag that shows wear within a week.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I called the outlet,  they said I could exchange it and that it shouldn't be peeling.  So I did..  let's see if it happens again. Hopefully it was just an odd thing and it doesn't happen again


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I called the outlet,  they said I could exchange it and that it shouldn't be peeling.  So I did..  let's see if it happens again. Hopefully it was just an odd thing and it doesn't happen again


BW:  good luck with the new bag.   Hope this one holds up better.  It's good to know the outlet was helpful.


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this babe today. Nothing exciting but had to share because of the cute charm I found that matches my puppies (Boston Terriers)!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this babe today. Nothing exciting but had to share because of the cute charm I found that matches my puppies (Boston Terriers)!
> View attachment 3993744
> 
> View attachment 3993745


Hi DGP!
All Dooney bags are exciting! 
I love the charm!


----------



## Doggie Bag

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this babe today. Nothing exciting but had to share because of the cute charm I found that matches my puppies (Boston Terriers)!
> View attachment 3993744
> 
> View attachment 3993745


Love the bag and the charm! I need that charm for my fur babies. Are anymore available?


----------



## dgphoto

Doggie Bag said:


> Love the bag and the charm! I need that charm for my fur babies. Are anymore available?



Yes, they have more available. I bought it on eBay from seller honeygirl3524. The brand is Chala. They some some crazy cute stuff!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  good luck with the new bag.   Hope this one holds up better.  It's good to know the outlet was helpful.


Sooo.  The second bag did the same thing.  One corner is peeling. Ugh. I emailed Dooney. Not sure what to think.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Sooo.  The second bag did the same thing.  One corner is peeling. Ugh. I emailed Dooney. Not sure what to think.


*BW:*  keep us posted.  Hopefully Dooney or the outlet will step up and give you a full credit or an exchange.


----------



## tlatrice

On her maiden voyage... Newbury Leather Small Logo Lock Sac.  She's never been worn so she's still a little stiff and hasn't gotten her 'smile'.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlatrice said:


> View attachment 3998612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On her maiden voyage... Newbury Leather Small Logo Lock Sac.  She's never been worn so she's still a little stiff and hasn't gotten her 'smile'.


She's beautiful! Enjoy your first day out with her!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  keep us posted.  Hopefully Dooney or the outlet will step up and give you a full credit or an exchange.


This was Dooney's response. I am convinced that if I ship it to them. They will say they can't repair it (Not sure how you repair leather issues like this), which I assume means they will send me a trade in letter. Since I paid more than 50%, I will be out some $$. 

So, I guess I need to decide if I want to go that route, or try to return it to the store (they exchanged it once), or just live with it knowing that it will most likely wear at the corners no matter what.....


----------



## BadWolf10

tlatrice said:


> View attachment 3998612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On her maiden voyage... Newbury Leather Small Logo Lock Sac.  She's never been worn so she's still a little stiff and hasn't gotten her 'smile'.


So pretty!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Sooo.  The second bag did the same thing.  One corner is peeling. Ugh. I emailed Dooney. Not sure what to think.


*BW*:  bring the bag to the outlet asap and see what they will do for you.  The Dooney response is as expected.   And I think you are right,  if you send it in they won't be able to repair it so they will offer you a credit for half,  which is  what you paid,  so you will essentially be out the money since the new bag you will have to buy will be a full Dooney price rather than the outlet price.
I'm sorry this happened and it is upsetting for all of us Dooney collectors,  but most of all for you.   Good luck.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tlatrice said:


> View attachment 3998612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On her maiden voyage... Newbury Leather Small Logo Lock Sac.  She's never been worn so she's still a little stiff and hasn't gotten her 'smile'.


Lovely,  enjoy your new LOLO.   What is the Newbury leather like?


----------



## aerinha

Because I didn’t want to subject my chestnut Brenna to the salon, I swapped her for my small Longchamp for the night. Good thing because when I took my phone out to put my next appointment in, it was covered in clear gel.  Turns out the lid fell off my hand sanitizer.  It was everywhere.  So thankful I wasn’t carrying my florentine Brenna right then.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Because I didn’t want to subject my chestnut Brenna to the salon, I swapped her for my small Longchamp for the night. Good thing because when I took my phone out to put my next appointment in, it was covered in clear gel.  Turns out the lid fell off my hand sanitizer.  It was everywhere.  So thankful I wasn’t carrying my florentine Brenna right then.



Funny you should share this today. I too went to the salon today and switched out of my Florentine Cameron to another pebble cross body bag. I never take my nice bags to the salon. I would be heartbroken if something happened to them and the salon is full of places for it to get splattered or dirty. So glad your beautiful bag escaped this incident!


----------



## Bagmedic

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Funny you should share this today. I too went to the salon today and switched out of my Florentine Cameron to another pebble cross body bag. I never take my nice bags to the salon. I would be heartbroken if something happened to them and the salon is full of places for it to get splattered or dirty. So glad your beautiful bag escaped this incident!


I once had some of that oil they put on your cuticles at the nail salon drip on my Coach leather handbag and stained it.  Could never get the oil spot out of it.  Learned my lesson!  And always afraid a stray splatter of hair dye will get on my bag when at the salon.  Sometimes I ask them to put a towel over it!  Or lately, I just bring a wristlet with me since I'm not coming from work....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

See? THIS is exactly why we need so many bags  Different bags for different occasions/outings
Another thing about carrying liquids/lotions etc. I always put them in another pouch zipped up inside my bag, just in case of a leak or spill .. same goes for ink pens. I usually only carry one, and it is inside another zippy pouch. probably just me being OCD, but it works for me so I do it


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> See? THIS is exactly why we need so many bags  Different bags for different occasions/outings
> Another thing about carrying liquids/lotions etc. I always put them in another pouch zipped up inside my bag, just in case of a leak or spill .. same goes for ink pens. I usually only carry one, and it is inside another zippy pouch. probably just me being OCD, but it works for me so I do it


I agree! When I'm driving my three grandchildren to school and back, they take turns sitting in the front passenger seat. I try to keep my bag on the..."thing" between the front seats but ultimately it'll fall off and when the kids get out the car it'll be on the floor in the back. That's one reason I don't carry my Toscana satchel as an everyday bag anymore. My bags spend a lot of time  on the car floor under kids' feet. My crimson Dooney can take a lickin' which is why it was I was using it. So far my new Ambler stays on the..."thing" because of it's size.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You ladies are very smart to consider the risks to your handbags from various activities.  Another risk in a salon is anything in a spray bottle.... hair spray in particular can eat thru the top layer of leather,  especially patent leather.  Other products may be equally as risky... better safe than sorry.  Our handbags are treasures and we don't want them stained or otherwise damaged.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I just recently really started loving Dooney again...pictures don't do this bag justice but giving this gorgeous turquoise feed bag a test run today!


----------



## aerinha

debbiesdaughter said:


> I just recently really started loving Dooney again...pictures don't do this bag justice but giving this gorgeous turquoise feed bag a test run today!


Love that blue with the tmoro trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

debbiesdaughter said:


> I just recently really started loving Dooney again...pictures don't do this bag justice but giving this gorgeous turquoise feed bag a test run today!


She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  bring the bag to the outlet asap and see what they will do for you.  The Dooney response is as expected.   And I think you are right,  if you send it in they won't be able to repair it so they will offer you a credit for half,  which is  what you paid,  so you will essentially be out the money since the new bag you will have to buy will be a full Dooney price rather than the outlet price.
> I'm sorry this happened and it is upsetting for all of us Dooney collectors,  but most of all for you.   Good luck.


So, I love my dooney store and all the SA's. But the store manager is not my fav. I took the bag back and showed it to her and she looked at me like I was crazy. She wouldn't return it but gave me a piece of paper with Dooney's main 800 number [emoji52] . I called and they were very helpful. They said to ship it to them with a letter explaining what is going on, along with a copy of the receipt and they will give me a replacement bag. If they don't have this color,  then I can choose a new color.  At least they were very gracious and helpful. Manager, not so much.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So, I love my dooney store and all the SA's. But the store manager is not my fav. I took the bag back and showed it to her and she looked at me like I was crazy. She wouldn't return it but gave me a piece of paper with Dooney's main 800 number [emoji52] . I called and they were very helpful. They said to ship it to them with a letter explaining what is going on, along with a copy of the receipt and they will give me a replacement bag. If they don't have this color,  then I can choose a new color.  At least they were very gracious and helpful. Manager, not so much.


*BW*:  at least she turned out to be helpful in the end.   That phone # was valuable.   Good luck.  Can I suggest getting a brown or black bag?   I don't know for sure,  but they have the best chance of being drum dyed.   And a black bag can be touched up easily on the corners with a permanent marker.  Brown can be touched up if you can match the color.
Since you've had 2 issues with the color you have,  maybe a change would be a good thing in this particular handbag.   Something to think about.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  at least she turned out to be helpful in the end.   That phone # was valuable.   Good luck.  Can I suggest getting a brown or black bag?   I don't know for sure,  but they have the best chance of being drum dyed.   And a black bag can be touched up easily on the corners with a permanent marker.  Brown can be touched up if you can match the color.
> Since you've had 2 issues with the color you have,  maybe a change would be a good thing in this particular handbag.   Something to think about.


I had the same thought .  I'm thinking caramel. I don't have any bags in that color and it's a great color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I had the same thought .  I'm thinking caramel. I don't have any bags in that color and it's a great color.


*BW*:  maybe you can talk them into that from the start, considering your experiences with the other 2 bags in the original color.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  maybe you can talk them into that from the start, considering your experiences with the other 2 bags in the original color.


I am thinking the same thing. They actually don't have the pink in stock online anymore.


----------



## tlatrice

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely,  enjoy your new LOLO.   What is the Newbury leather like?



It's wonderfully soft and smooth!  Which made me want to baby it all day!  This leather is definitely not just for running to the store or something.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tlatrice said:


> It's wonderfully soft and smooth!  Which made me want to baby it all day!  This leather is definitely not just for running to the store or something.


That's great to hear.  Enjoy your new 'baby'.


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my black flo dottie today. I’m patiently waiting for my chestnut and natural flo toggle crossbody to arrive. I ordered both to see in person and decide which one to keep.


----------



## swags

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## southernbelle82

Flo toggle in natural


----------



## tlatrice

RuedeNesle said:


> I agree! When I'm driving my three grandchildren to school and back, they take turns sitting in the front passenger seat. I try to keep my bag on the..."thing" between the front seats but ultimately it'll fall off and when the kids get out the car it'll be on the floor in the back. That's one reason I don't carry my Toscana satchel as an everyday bag anymore. My bags spend a lot of time  on the car floor under kids' feet. My crimson Dooney can take a lickin' which is why it was I was using it. So far my new Ambler stays on the..."thing" because of it's size.



Not sure of the size of your bag or it's handles, I've invested in this for the car.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FESXGS...b94e-b9aa590ceed5&ie=UTF8&qid=1521492002&sr=3

It's hooks that attach to your headrest.  You can then hang your bag from it.  It worked better with my Coach Lexy than it is with my Willa (I'm scared to hang it by the should strap since it's so thin) but there are others that you can look at.


----------



## dgphoto

This red lovie with me today [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> This red lovie with me today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4010310


She's.....  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> This red lovie with me today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4010310


Is that the large Florentine Mitchell satchel?


----------



## dgphoto

lavenderjunkie said:


> Is that the large Florentine Mitchell satchel?



Yep, it is!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Yep, it is!


It's beautiful.   An oldie but a goodie.  Enjoy.   The Mitchell looks best in bright
vivid colors, I think.   I remember seeing it in the Dooney boutique.  The more
sedate colors didn't bring out the beauty of the styling and the leather... they just
looked like old style handbags.   The bright red makes this style pop.


----------



## dgphoto

RuedeNesle said:


> She's.....  BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks! One of my favorite bags of all time. [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlatrice said:


> Not sure of the size of your bag or it's handles, I've invested in this for the car.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FESXGS...b94e-b9aa590ceed5&ie=UTF8&qid=1521492002&sr=3
> 
> It's hooks that attach to your headrest.  You can then hang your bag from it.  It worked better with my Coach Lexy than it is with my Willa (I'm scared to hang it by the should strap since it's so thin) but there are others that you can look at.


Hi T! 
I'm so sorry! I meant to reply to this post a few days ago! Thanks very much for the link! I like the idea not just for my handbags but for the grandkids' backpacks and lunch bags.
Thanks very much!


----------



## aerinha

Finishing my month with my chestnut Brenna. I really like it especially the front and back pockets. You can see she is starting to slouch. The Florentine they used on this bag is thick and smooth but supple so it bends. It also picks up scratches more than my other flos. Luckily they buff out but it seems like every time I look at this bag it scratches


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Finishing my month with my chestnut Brenna. I really like it especially the front and back pockets. You can see she is starting to slouch. The Florentine they used on this bag is thick and smooth but supple so it bends. It also picks up scratches more than my other flos. Luckily they buff out but it seems like every time I look at this bag it scratches
> View attachment 4015608


Glad you are enjoying your beautiful Florentine handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Finishing my month with my chestnut Brenna. I really like it especially the front and back pockets. You can see she is starting to slouch. The Florentine they used on this bag is thick and smooth but supple so it bends. It also picks up scratches more than my other flos. Luckily they buff out but it seems like every time I look at this bag it scratches
> View attachment 4015608


Gorgeous!!


----------



## aerinha

Using my small domed Toscana in ginger. Verdict out on this bag which is kind of small


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Using my small domed Toscana in ginger. Verdict out on this bag which is kind of small
> View attachment 4018518


*aerinha:*  I love the Toscana domed satchel.  I debated the small and the regular size one and finally opted for the regular (larger) one.  For me,  that was a good decision. The base on the smaller one wasn't deep enough.  I seem to be carrying more stuff than I used to need.

I admire those women who are happy with smaller handbags.  If the small Toscana domed satchel works for you,  enjoy your beautiful new handbag.  The color is very rich.  If you find the small not quite right,  then try to find the regular size.  It's perfect.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  I love the Toscana domed satchel.  I debated the small and the regular size one and finally opted for the regular (larger) one.  For me,  that was a good decision. The base on the smaller one wasn't deep enough.  I seem to be carrying more stuff than I used to need.
> 
> I admire those women who are happy with smaller handbags.  If the small Toscana domed satchel works for you,  enjoy your beautiful new handbag.  The color is very rich.  If you find the small not quite right,  then try to find the regular size.  It's perfect.



I have the regular too.  It was a little too big, I don’t carry much, but the small is rather a tight fit.  I had wanted it in espresso and navy, but am glad I had some restraint now that I am finally using the ginger.


----------



## MrsKC

Today


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Today


Cranberry?   I love the color and think this is one of the best cross body bags that Dooney makes.   The depth of the base  is perfect and the handbag hold a lot of stuff.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Cranberry?   I love the color and think this is one of the best cross body bags that Dooney makes.   The depth of the base  is perfect and the handbag hold a lot of stuff.


Thanks LJ! Yes, cranberry. $109 from ILD. I love the ease of this style. I would take a couple more in different colors .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Today


Love the bag and your OOTD!


----------



## MrsKC

My Church Easter outfit—not very Eastery today—in the 20s with the wind.
Anyway, first outing for Lani Saffiano in Black.
Have a blessed Easter!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> My Church Easter outfit—not very Eastery today—in the 20s with the wind.
> Anyway, first outing for Lani Saffiano in Black.
> Have a blessed Easter!!


Hi KC!
I love Lani! Dress for the weather! You are very Easter in a spiritual sense. 
You have a blessed Easter too!


----------



## faithbw

I've been wearing this Mary hobo for a week. I just love her!


----------



## BadWolf10

faithbw said:


> I've been wearing this Mary hobo for a week. I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021601


She is gorgeous!!! Is that florentine?


----------



## faithbw

BadWolf10 said:


> She is gorgeous!!! Is that florentine?



Thank you! I’m honestly not sure if it’s Florentine. I got it from TJ Maxx. I’ve seen other Dooney hobo bags similar to it but they’re usually pebbled leather. I haven’t seen any other bags in that style with the same kind of leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

faithbw said:


> Thank you! I’m honestly not sure if it’s Florentine. I got it from TJ Maxx. I’ve seen other Dooney hobo bags similar to it but they’re usually pebbled leather. I haven’t seen any other bags in that style with the same kind of leather.


I like it in that leather better than the pebble grain. It's so pretty!


----------



## Lady&theBag

Pulled out the Medium Magenta Patent Leather Chiara this morning. Almost sold her a few years back. So glad I didn't.


----------



## Doggie Bag

First time I had her out for a full day of shopping. I carried her in the crook of my arm because I started to feel her weight after a very short time. Black Florentine Small Satchel. I love her


----------



## Lady&theBag

Ostrich Embossed Black Barlow with Light Grey Trim. I'm so in love with this bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lady&theBag said:


> Ostrich Embossed Black Barlow with Light Grey Trim. I'm so in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032377


Wow,  it's a stunning handbag.  Glad you are enjoying using it.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Lady&theBag said:


> Ostrich Embossed Black Barlow with Light Grey Trim. I'm so in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032377


Me too


----------



## momjules

Lady&theBag said:


> Ostrich Embossed Black Barlow with Light Grey Trim. I'm so in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032377



Awesome bag!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Ms. Brynn on her maiden voyage!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Ms. Brynn on her maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036323


*SB:*  WOW.   Miss Fuchsia Pink Brynn is a stunner.   You chose well!
Enjoy your new handbag.   Just looking at your picture makes me smile.


----------



## Doggie Bag

faithbw said:


> I've been wearing this Mary hobo for a week. I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021601


I love that bag. Does she have the green shade inside?


----------



## southernbelle82

Minty fresh with a pop of pink


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Minty fresh with a pop of pink
> View attachment 4038375


 I love "Minty fresh"! Your OOTD looks great and your pop of pink is beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

My new to me vintage all weather leather carrier in bone with tan trim. 




IRL she is a bit creamier and less white


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> My new to me vintage all weather leather carrier in bone with tan trim.
> 
> View attachment 4038449
> 
> 
> IRL she is a bit creamier and less white


She looks new! She's a beauty!


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> She looks new! She's a beauty!



Thanks. There was one tiny pen mark inside but she is otherwise perfect. Can’t have been used much


----------



## Doggie Bag

aerinha said:


> My new to me vintage all weather leather carrier in bone with tan trim.
> 
> View attachment 4038449
> 
> 
> IRL she is a bit creamier and less white


 Wow! Really pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm still carrying Penelope in Caribbean blue. I am having a love hate relationship with this bag. I LOVE the color and the leather of this bag. When I look at her I am just so happy. She opens nice and wide and carries a lot without being too big.  But when I carry her, she is killing me. The straps are kind of wide and the way they attach to the bag makes them sort of twist and turn to fit on the shoulder. Then it feels awkward and heavy, I can't find that sweet spot. I am a shoulder bag girl, if I was a crook of the arm girl it would be no problem. So. I'm thinking I might order Paige in Caribbean blue and maybe I will sell Penelope. She is so beautiful,  but the wide straps are killing me. I have a couple of other totes with thin straps (like the Lexington) that fit perfectly on the shoulder, but these wide straps are uncomfortable

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm still carrying Penelope in Caribbean blue. I am having a love hate relationship with this bag. I LOVE the color and the leather of this bag. When I look at her I am just so happy. She opens nice and wide and carries a lot without being too big.  But when I carry her, she is killing me. The straps are kind of wide and the way they attach to the bag makes them sort of twist and turn to fit on the shoulder. Then it feels awkward and heavy, I can't find that sweet spot. I am a shoulder bag girl, if I was a crook of the arm girl it would be no problem. So. I'm thinking I might order Paige in Caribbean blue and maybe I will sell Penelope. She is so beautiful,  but the wide straps are killing me. I have a couple of other totes with thin straps (like the Lexington) that fit perfectly on the shoulder, but these wide straps are uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to hear that. Comfort is so important.  I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm still carrying Penelope in Caribbean blue. I am having a love hate relationship with this bag. I LOVE the color and the leather of this bag. When I look at her I am just so happy. She opens nice and wide and carries a lot without being too big.  But when I carry her, she is killing me. The straps are kind of wide and the way they attach to the bag makes them sort of twist and turn to fit on the shoulder. Then it feels awkward and heavy, I can't find that sweet spot. I am a shoulder bag girl, if I was a crook of the arm girl it would be no problem. So. I'm thinking I might order Paige in Caribbean blue and maybe I will sell Penelope. She is so beautiful,  but the wide straps are killing me. I have a couple of other totes with thin straps (like the Lexington) that fit perfectly on the shoulder, but these wide straps are uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Hi BW,
I'm sorry to read about your love-hate relationship with your bag. I know that feeling very well. It's like having pretty shoes that hurt your feet. I don't wear uncomfortable shoes, but I have carried heavy or awkward handling bags because I liked the way they looked.  Now I look for beauty  and comfort.  (Yes, beauty is always first. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning
> View attachment 4044569


I bought this from QVC and returned it thinking the red was a bit bright for me.  Makes me want to see if they are still available....great photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I bought this from QVC and returned it thinking the red was a bit bright for me.  Makes me want to see if they are still available....great photo!


Thanks Bagmedic!
It's funny you mention the brightness of the red because I thought it was a bright red at first too. But the more I carry it and compare it to other red bags it seems darker than it did initially. I'm really happy with the shade. I hope you get a red bag that makes you as happy as this one makes me!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Bagmedic!
> It's funny you mention the brightness of the red because I thought it was a bright red at first too. But the more I carry it and compare it to other red bags it seems darker than it did initially. I'm really happy with the shade. I hope you get a red bag that makes you as happy as this one makes me!


I checked out QVC and they no longer have the red but I see it on the DB site.  QVC has a burgundy color that may be more subtle for me.  I'll wait for either site to reduce prices a little more but it looks like a very practical running around town bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I checked out QVC and they no longer have the red but I see it on the DB site.  QVC has a burgundy color that may be more subtle for me.  I'll wait for either site to reduce prices a little more but it looks like a very practical running around town bag.


True, you may like burgundy more. I have a feeling the price is going to be reduced further, especially since QVC  has it as a clearance item, and they're not presenting it anymore except on Q2 every now and then. I've enjoyed using it as an around town bag. I still wish my sunglasses would fit. But that one issue doesn't stop me from loving the size of this bag.
Fingers crossed you're able to get burgundy at at great reduced price!


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning
> View attachment 4044569


Gorgeous picture! Beautiful bag! I have her on my wish list and I will be giving her as a gift too.


----------



## BadWolf10

Patterson aimee in Gray today as I wait at the car dealership for an oil change.  This bag carries so well. Single strap, hangs low enough but doesn't hit my hip. And the gray is a great neutral.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> Gorgeous picture! Beautiful bag! I have her on my wish list and I will be giving her as a gift too.


Thanks DB!
I hope you get her off your wish list soon! To be honest the first few weeks I had her I was still shopping around for something just a little bigger.  But the more I carried her the less I wanted to replace her. Now I'm very happy with her size and organization! You're going to make someone very happy with this gift! What colors are you getting/gifting?


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks DB!
> I hope you get her off your wish list soon! To be honest the first few weeks I had her I was still shopping around for something just a little bigger.  But the more I carried her the less I wanted to replace her. Now I'm very happy with her size and organization! You're going to make someone very happy with this gift! What colors are you getting/gifting?


 I'm waiting for my daughter's birthday. Then I'll buy one for her and one for me but stick a gift card in hers. I think she will be surprised!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> I'm waiting for my daughter's birthday. Then I'll buy one for her and one for me but stick a gift card in hers. I think she will be surprised!


That sounds like a perfect plan! I can't wait to see your mother/daughter bags pic!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love seeing everyone's handbags.   Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to share this weeks handbags. 

Monday:  Toscana grey satchel paired with black slacks,  white shirt, and grey printed cardigan (grey with black and white floral pattern).  The Toscana leather had a slight grain to it and held up very well.... no obvious scratches after a day of wear.   I love this larger size of the Toscana domed satchel.

Tuesday:  Pebbled leather zip zip in persimmon.  Bright splash of color against a simple black and white outfit.  Very casual look as compared to the sophisticate  pairing of the elegant light grey Toscana with Monday's grey/black/white.

Wednesday:  Patterson pebbled leather Trina satchel in Calypso to accent a light aqua T shirt and jeans.

I'm trying to wear a different handbag everyday.... both in color and style.  I have enough handbags to keep me from craving anything new.... hopefully my plan will work.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love seeing everyone's handbags.   Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to share this weeks handbags.
> 
> Monday:  Toscana grey satchel paired with black slacks,  white shirt, and grey printed cardigan (grey with black and white floral pattern).  The Toscana leather had a slight grain to it and held up very well.... no obvious scratches after a day of wear.   I love this larger size of the Toscana domed satchel.
> 
> Tuesday:  Pebbled leather zip zip in persimmon.  Bright splash of color against a simple black and white outfit.  Very casual look as compared to the sophisticate  pairing of the elegant light grey Toscana with Monday's grey/black/white.
> 
> Wednesday:  Patterson pebbled leather Trina satchel in Calypso to accent a light aqua T shirt and jeans.
> 
> I'm trying to wear a different handbag everyday.... both in color and style.  I have enough handbags to keep me from craving anything new.... hopefully my plan will work.


They all sound lovely and glad you are enjoying your beautiful collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love seeing everyone's handbags.   Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to share this weeks handbags.
> 
> Monday:  Toscana grey satchel paired with black slacks,  white shirt, and grey printed cardigan (grey with black and white floral pattern).  The Toscana leather had a slight grain to it and held up very well.... no obvious scratches after a day of wear.   I love this larger size of the Toscana domed satchel.
> 
> Tuesday:  Pebbled leather zip zip in persimmon.  Bright splash of color against a simple black and white outfit.  Very casual look as compared to the sophisticate  pairing of the elegant light grey Toscana with Monday's grey/black/white.
> 
> Wednesday:  Patterson pebbled leather Trina satchel in Calypso to accent a light aqua T shirt and jeans.
> 
> I'm trying to wear a different handbag everyday.... both in color and style.  I have enough handbags to keep me from craving anything new.... hopefully my plan will work.


I love your handbag choices and each of your OOTD! I can tell you put a lot of thought into your bags and outfits. I think the only time I ever thought about matching my bag with my outfit was when I was wearing a green Citiknits (Old school QVC) two piece outfit and I was going to carry whatever red bag I was carrying at the time. But the red and green together was saying "Christmas" and it was Summer. I think the only time I don't prefer carrying a red bag is when I wear a lot of green.  (Which rarely happens.)

Good luck rotating your handbags to stop the craving for new bags!


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love seeing everyone's handbags.   Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to share this weeks handbags.
> 
> Monday:  Toscana grey satchel paired with black slacks,  white shirt, and grey printed cardigan (grey with black and white floral pattern).  The Toscana leather had a slight grain to it and held up very well.... no obvious scratches after a day of wear.   I love this larger size of the Toscana domed satchel.
> 
> Tuesday:  Pebbled leather zip zip in persimmon.  Bright splash of color against a simple black and white outfit.  Very casual look as compared to the sophisticate  pairing of the elegant light grey Toscana with Monday's grey/black/white.
> 
> Wednesday:  Patterson pebbled leather Trina satchel in Calypso to accent a light aqua T shirt and jeans.
> 
> I'm trying to wear a different handbag everyday.... both in color and style.  I have enough handbags to keep me from craving anything new.... hopefully my plan will work.


Your outfits sound beautiful! 
I was just doing some research on a Toscana front pocket satchel after watching a QVC video. I don't know much about that leather. Is it prone to scratching? 
Thank you lavenderjunkie


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> Patterson aimee in Gray today as I wait at the car dealership for an oil change.  This bag carries so well. Single strap, hangs low enough but doesn't hit my hip. And the gray is a great neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046515
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> Your outfits sound beautiful!
> I was just doing some research on a Toscana front pocket satchel after watching a QVC video. I don't know much about that leather. Is it prone to scratching?
> Thank you lavenderjunkie


*DB*:  the Toscana leather can scratch easily.  The smoother it is,  the more likely it will show scratches and marks.  And scratches on Toscana leather do not buff out.   But some of the handbags are a more textured leather.... not exactly pebbled,  but not as smooth and matte as some.

  Although the smooth leathers look much richer,  they are more delicate.   The ones that have less pristine leather seem to resist showing scratches.  It's a trade-off..... I have gotten Toscana handbags with beautiful, smooth leather and others with more textured leather.  I prefer the look of the smooth leather,  but I know the more textured leather are more carefree.


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> *DB*:  the Toscana leather can scratch easily.  The smoother it is,  the more likely it will show scratches and marks.  And scratches on Toscana leather do not buff out.   But some of the handbags are a more textured leather.... not exactly pebbled,  but not as smooth and matte as some.
> 
> Although the smooth leathers look much richer,  they are more delicate.   The ones that have less pristine leather seem to resist showing scratches.  It's a trade-off..... I have gotten Toscana handbags with beautiful, smooth leather and others with more textured leather.  I prefer the look of the smooth leather,  but I know the more textured leather are more carefree.


Thank you LavenderJunkie! Your very informative posts are always so helpful to me.  I have a Flo satchel which I hardly ever use. I bought an AWL pebble Small Satchel so I can carry that style more frequently. I love Flo and pebble but I am anal about scratches as I remember you said you were too.
Macys is having a 30% off sale. I heard the Emerson line is more scratch resistant. Yesterday I bought the Emerson Naomi. It shipped out to me today. I think they made an errror in their math. The bag was originally $368. It was supposed to be 30% off which would bring the price down to $257 before tax. Shipping is free. They charged me $180 and threw in a free makeup case.

If anyone is considering the Emerson Naomi get it now! They only offer white or tan. Macys has a very liberal return policy of 6 months. 

Thanks again LavenderJunkie! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> Thank you LavenderJunkie! Your very informative posts are always so helpful to me.  I have a Flo satchel which I hardly ever use. I bought an AWL pebble Small Satchel so I can carry that style more frequently. I love Flo and pebble but I am anal about scratches as I remember you said you were too.
> Macys is having a 30% off sale. I heard the Emerson line is more scratch resistant. Yesterday I bought the Emerson Naomi. It shipped out to me today. I think they made an errror in their math. The bag was originally $368. It was supposed to be 30% off which would bring the price down to $257 before tax. Shipping is free. They charged me $180 and threw in a free makeup case.
> 
> If anyone is considering the Emerson Naomi get it now! They only offer white or tan. Macys has a very liberal return policy of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks again LavenderJunkie! Have a wonderful weekend


DD:  I just checked there.... white and tan, but no way the price would be as low as you paid.  Love the style,  but the tan reminds me too much of my Alto Sabrina in tan.  Don't think I want the white.... but at $180.... they would have had me.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Doggie Bag said:


> Thank you LavenderJunkie! Your very informative posts are always so helpful to me.  I have a Flo satchel which I hardly ever use. I bought an AWL pebble Small Satchel so I can carry that style more frequently. I love Flo and pebble but I am anal about scratches as I remember you said you were too.
> Macys is having a 30% off sale. I heard the Emerson line is more scratch resistant. Yesterday I bought the Emerson Naomi. It shipped out to me today. I think they made an errror in their math. The bag was originally $368. It was supposed to be 30% off which would bring the price down to $257 before tax. Shipping is free. They charged me $180 and threw in a free makeup case.
> 
> If anyone is considering the Emerson Naomi get it now! They only offer white or tan. Macys has a very liberal return policy of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks again LavenderJunkie! Have a wonderful weekend


I see what they did.  They took 30% off $368 bringing the price to $257 and then took an additional 30% off the $257.  NICE!  Gotta love a good deal, no a GREAT deal, on a Dooney.  Enjoy


----------



## Doggie Bag

LifeIsDucky said:


> I see what they did.  They took 30% off $368 bringing the price to $257 and then took an additional 30% off the $257.  NICE!  Gotta love a good deal, no a GREAT deal, on a Dooney.  Enjoy


Thank you!! I hope I keep it.


----------



## Lilybarb

Swanky said:


> Post the D&B you're wearing today!
> 
> D&B only please


----------



## Lilybarb

The Cooper in true red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The Cooper in true red!


Beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I love me some red!❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you! I love me some red!❤️


Me too!


----------



## Doggie Bag

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Lilybarb

Harrison with me today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Harrison with me today.


Harrison is beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## momjules

Lilybarb said:


> Harrison with me today.



I have her in black!
This bag is making a return!


----------



## Lilybarb

momjules said:


> I have her in black!
> This bag is making a return!


 Harrison is sooo comfortable isn’t it? I have in navy too. Hobos are the best!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Harrison with me today.


Love the color too.  I chose a lavender pebble leather Small Lexington for today.  I've been neglecting my purple handbags for a while.  Time to usher in spring with a lovely color that makes me think of lilacs, and lavender, and iris flowers blooming.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color too.  I chose a lavender pebble leather Small Lexington for today.  I've been neglecting my purple handbags for a while.  Time to usher in spring with a lovely color that makes me think of lilacs, and lavender, and iris flowers blooming.


Great call! I’m yearning for some amethyst too but it will have to wait a bit. Pink, purple, red, all happy colors.


----------



## Handbag-fetish

Doggie Bag said:


> Thank you!! I hope I keep it.



DB: Hi! I was also able to get some great deals on Macy’s 30% off sale! I bought a black medium Florentine satchel for $210, and a pumpkin Belvedere Ambler for $75!!! So excited for the bags and the great prices!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Doggie Bag

Handbag-fetish said:


> DB: Hi! I was also able to get some great deals on Macy’s 30% off sale! I bought a black medium Florentine satchel for $210, and a pumpkin Belvedere Ambler for $75!!! So excited for the bags and the great prices!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That's awesome! Enjoy your haul!!


----------



## Handbag-fetish

Doggie Bag said:


> That's awesome! Enjoy your haul!!



I received my black medium Florentine satchel yesterday. Again, this was purchased from Macy’s, and I got a great deal on it. However, I was disappointed with the way Macy’s sent my bag. It was delivered in a huge box, with absolutely no padding whatsoever!!! So, the bag was just bouncing around in that huge box during transit! Needless to say, the bag has several scratches on it, but I think it will be fine with a little conditioning. The bag was not fully stuffed, but I t did come with a dust bag. Overall, I’m happy with my purchase. I just wish Macy’s took more care when packaging and mailing. 

Here’s a couple of pics:




I also received my Belvedere Ambler crossbody. This bag is so cute and I absolutely love it!!! I ended up giving it to my daughter because she likes it so much. I ordered another one for myself in the color olive. 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RuedeNesle

Handbag-fetish said:


> I received my black medium Florentine satchel yesterday. Again, this was purchased from Macy’s, and I got a great deal on it. However, I was disappointed with the way Macy’s sent my bag. It was delivered in a huge box, with absolutely no padding whatsoever!!! So, the bag was just bouncing around in that huge box during transit! Needless to say, the bag has several scratches on it, but I think it will be fine with a little conditioning. The bag was not fully stuffed, but I t did come with a dust bag. Overall, I’m happy with my purchase. I just wish Macy’s took more care when packaging and mailing.
> 
> Here’s a couple of pics:
> View attachment 4055491
> View attachment 4055492
> 
> 
> I also received my Belvedere Ambler crossbody. This bag is so cute and I absolutely love it!!! I ended up giving it to my daughter because she likes it so much. I ordered another one for myself in the color olive.
> View attachment 4055499
> View attachment 4055500
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hi HBF!
Your Florentine satchel looks beautiful! If there are any scratches I don't see them and they are not taking away from the beauty of this bag.
And I'm so happy to see someone else loves the Ambler! I love mine! What a wonderful gift to give your daughter! I hope you get your olive Ambler soon. And I hope you and your daughter enjoy carrying your new bags!


----------



## BadWolf10

Handbag-fetish said:


> I received my black medium Florentine satchel yesterday. Again, this was purchased from Macy’s, and I got a great deal on it. However, I was disappointed with the way Macy’s sent my bag. It was delivered in a huge box, with absolutely no padding whatsoever!!! So, the bag was just bouncing around in that huge box during transit! Needless to say, the bag has several scratches on it, but I think it will be fine with a little conditioning. The bag was not fully stuffed, but I t did come with a dust bag. Overall, I’m happy with my purchase. I just wish Macy’s took more care when packaging and mailing.
> 
> Here’s a couple of pics:
> View attachment 4055491
> View attachment 4055492
> 
> 
> I also received my Belvedere Ambler crossbody. This bag is so cute and I absolutely love it!!! I ended up giving it to my daughter because she likes it so much. I ordered another one for myself in the color olive.
> View attachment 4055499
> View attachment 4055500
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Your Florentine bag is stunning!!! She is so pretty.  And the ambler is adorable, she seems like such a great little bag.... I know what you mean about Macys packing, I ordered a bag as well from them,  no padding just tossed in a box, kind of like the way QVC ships. It can be so frustrating. 
But they both look great, enjoy your beauties!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Handbag-fetish said:


> I received my black medium Florentine satchel yesterday. Again, this was purchased from Macy’s, and I got a great deal on it. However, I was disappointed with the way Macy’s sent my bag. It was delivered in a huge box, with absolutely no padding whatsoever!!! So, the bag was just bouncing around in that huge box during transit! Needless to say, the bag has several scratches on it, but I think it will be fine with a little conditioning. The bag was not fully stuffed, but I t did come with a dust bag. Overall, I’m happy with my purchase. I just wish Macy’s took more care when packaging and mailing.
> 
> Here’s a couple of pics:
> View attachment 4055491
> View attachment 4055492
> 
> 
> I also received my Belvedere Ambler crossbody. This bag is so cute and I absolutely love it!!! I ended up giving it to my daughter because she likes it so much. I ordered another one for myself in the color olive.
> View attachment 4055499
> View attachment 4055500
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


HF:  Great choices.   I hope you and your daughter both enjoy your new handbag treasures.  Black Florentine is very resilient.  A little buffing and some conditioner should make it even more spectacular.

I agree Macy's packing leaves a lot to be desired.  I've had bags folded into tiny boxes or bags, and others rolling around in boxes 4 times larger then the handbag.   And often, when the bag arrives, there is some problem that was caused by the way it was packaged...crimped handles, dents, etc.  Very frustrating.
Glad your satchel seems in pretty good condition.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today I've chosen the key lime pebble leather zip zip satchel.  I'm gong to coordinate it with a turquoise T shirt and a watch with a light green peridot gemstone bezel.  Black slacks will complete the outfit... can't leave the house in just a T shirt and handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today I've chosen the key lime pebble leather zip zip satchel.  I'm gong to coordinate it with a turquoise T shirt and a watch with a light green peridot gemstone bezel.  Black slacks will complete the outfit... can't leave the house in just a T shirt and handbag.


Love it! Your outfit and bag sound so tropical and happy!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Katiesmama

This was last week’s bag, the picture doesn’t really capture the beauty of the plum color but here goes anyway!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4056505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last week’s bag, the picture doesn’t really capture the beauty of the plum color but here goes anyway!


A plum Florentine handbag is a rare treasure.  Enjoy yours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

It was a beautiful morning for a drive! Ambler and I went to the Livermore outlet. Ambler wouldn't let me buy anything since it would potentially replace her.  There were a few pretty floral and whimsy bags. I saw the floral fabric Carrington pouch for 50% off. (It's only 30% off on ILD.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> It was a beautiful morning for a drive! Ambler and I went to the Livermore outlet. Ambler wouldn't let me buy anything since it would potentially replace her.  There were a few pretty floral and whimsy bags. I saw the floral fabric Carrington pouch for 50% off. (It's only 30% off on ILD.)
> View attachment 4057485
> 
> View attachment 4057478
> View attachment 4057479


Looks like you and Abler had a nice outing.   I love looking at the floral patterns.   But after I buy them,  I find I don't use them as often as I'd like.
I have the blue hydrangea zip zip.... time to get that beauty out and show her some sunshine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like you and Abler had a nice outing.   I love looking at the floral patterns.   But after I buy them,  I find I don't use them as often as I'd like.
> I have the blue hydrangea zip zip.... time to get that beauty out and show her some sunshine.


Hi LJ!
Thanks! We had a fun time!  The blue hydrangea zip zip is beautiful! Yes! It's time to take her out and show her some love and sunshine!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> It was a beautiful morning for a drive! Ambler and I went to the Livermore outlet. Ambler wouldn't let me buy anything since it would potentially replace her.  There were a few pretty floral and whimsy bags. I saw the floral fabric Carrington pouch for 50% off. (It's only 30% off on ILD.)
> View attachment 4057485
> 
> View attachment 4057478
> View attachment 4057479


Love that pink hydrangea!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Love that pink hydrangea!


I do too! And what I also love is the detachable tassel that comes with the bag. I was so hoping it could be purchased separately.


----------



## Katiesmama

Love the floral bags, especially the yellow! This week I carried my beloved taupe Wilson.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning[emoji813]
> View attachment 4044569


Great shot!


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4057971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the floral bags, especially the yellow! This week I carried my beloved taupe Wilson.


I so want to see one of these bags irl. So classy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Great shot!


Thanks C!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today’s companion for the morning commute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today’s companion for the morning commute.
> View attachment 4059997


Hi NAC!
She's beautiful! Have a great week!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today’s companion for the morning commute.
> View attachment 4059997


A classic and elegant handbag.  Enjoy your satchel.
Today I'm carrying the blue hydrangea pattern zip zip.  It's my only Dooney that isn't all leather.   The hydrangea screams spring,  and I want to spread the word.   Maybe the weather will get the message.... no more winter and not ready for summer,  please.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> She's beautiful! Have a great week!



Thanks! You too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> A classic and elegant handbag.  Enjoy your satchel.
> Today I'm carrying the blue hydrangea pattern zip zip.  It's my only Dooney that isn't all leather.   The hydrangea screams spring,  and I want to spread the word.   Maybe the weather will get the message.... no more winter and not ready for summer,  please.



Thanks LJ!  I love the hydrangea bags, so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today’s companion on the morning commute. Chestnut Bristol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today’s companion on the morning commute. Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 4061387
> 
> View attachment 4061388


Beautiful,  sitting in the sunshine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful,  sitting in the sunshine.



Thanks! I forgot how much I liked this bag, but boy did she need some conditioner. Out of all my leather bags, this one dries out the most for some reason.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Blue croc zip zip for today’s commute.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue croc zip zip for today’s commute.
> 
> View attachment 4063198


Very nice.  I think that one is a rare treasure.


----------



## Katiesmama

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue croc zip zip for today’s commute.
> 
> View attachment 4063198


That’s a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today it's the blush color Belvedere LOLO hobo.  I changed into it because I thought I needed to carry a file folder and it's one of the few light color handbags I have that's big enough.   Turns out I don't need the paperwork today.  But I'm sticking with the blush Belvedere LOLO anyway.  I've already picked out a watch with a pink mother of pearl dial and soft pink strap.  At least my accessories will look well thought out.


----------



## aerinha

Taking my light blue Sawyer out to lunch with my retired former boss. Had to switch to my smaller wallet but it works so far. Love this color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Taking my light blue Sawyer out to lunch with my retired former boss. Had to switch to my smaller wallet but it works so far. Love this color!
> View attachment 4067924


The color is beautiful! Enjoy your bag and lunch!


----------



## BadWolf10

I decided to give Cooper another chance.  This time in caramel. She is riding shotgun while I run errands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lunch this afternoon with my sister who carried her black triple zip CBB.


----------



## CatePNW

Changed into Sawyer Bordeaux for a Mother's Day casino trip last weekend and stayed in that bag all week!  The more I use it, the more I like it!  Sure wish it had a top handle to make it easier to pick up sometimes!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> It was a beautiful morning for a drive! Ambler and I went to the Livermore outlet. Ambler wouldn't let me buy anything since it would potentially replace her.  There were a few pretty floral and whimsy bags. I saw the floral fabric Carrington pouch for 50% off. (It's only 30% off on ILD.)


That Ambler is a beautiful little bag, and love that it has a handle!  Those outlet prints are so pretty to look at, but I probably wouldn't want one.  Nothing like purse porn though!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> That Ambler is a beautiful little bag, and love that it has a handle!  Those outlet prints are so pretty to look at, but I probably wouldn't want one.  Nothing like purse porn though!





CatePNW said:


> Changed into Sawyer Bordeaux for a Mother's Day casino trip last weekend and stayed in that bag all week!  The more I use it, the more I like it!  Sure wish it had a top handle to make it easier to pick up sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 4074531


Thanks Cate! 
I love the handle on Ambler. It does make it easier to pick up and to take off when I'm carrying it crossbody. But I've read so many good reviews about the Sawyer, especially that it holds a little more than the Ambler. Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

CatePNW said:


> Changed into Sawyer Bordeaux for a Mother's Day casino trip last weekend and stayed in that bag all week!  The more I use it, the more I like it!  Sure wish it had a top handle to make it easier to pick up sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 4074531


Super cute! I love that color
do you think she can hold a large cell phone?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch this afternoon with my sister who carried her black triple zip CBB.
> View attachment 4069345


Both so pretty.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to give Cooper another chance.  This time in caramel. She is riding shotgun while I run errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068763


Beautiful, classy bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

CatePNW said:


> That Ambler is a beautiful little bag, and love that it has a handle!  Those outlet prints are so pretty to look at, but I probably wouldn't want one.  Nothing like purse porn though!


Omg, I almost fell off my chair, purse porn!!!! So true!!! [emoji1]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Both so pretty.


Hi BB!

Thanks very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Super cute! I love that color
> do you think she can hold a large cell phone?


I can't answer directly about the Sawyer, but I've been watching youtube videos and reading reviews about how much it will hold. It holds more than my Ambler and I can put my big (Old School) Samsung Galaxy Mega 2, which is usually bigger or as big as any phone I've seen, inside the front or back zipper pockets. My phone is too long to fit in the outside slip pockets and when the bag is full the slip pockets are too tight for most phones. (I tried with my DD's small Samsung and it didn't fit in the slip pockets.)


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't answer directly about the Sawyer, but I've been watching youtube videos and reading reviews about how much it will hold. It holds more than my Ambler and I can put my big (Old School) Samsung Galaxy Mega 2, which is usually bigger or as big as any phone I've seen, inside the front or back zipper pockets. My phone is too long to fit in the outside slip pockets and when the bag is full the slip pockets are too tight for most phones. (I tried with my DD's small Samsung and it didn't fit in the slip pockets.)


Thank you so much! That is very helpful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you so much! That is very helpful.


You're welcome!


----------



## aerinha

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Super cute! I love that color
> do you think she can hold a large cell phone?



Depending what else you put in a Sawyer a large cell phone would fit inside. She is big enough but before I swapped wallets getting my iPhone 6 in along with other stuff was tight. Using my smaller wallet now and it’s no problem


----------



## CatePNW

aerinha said:


> Depending what else you put in a Sawyer a large cell phone would fit inside. She is big enough but before I swapped wallets getting my iPhone 6 in along with other stuff was tight. Using my smaller wallet now and it’s no problem


Everyone is right about a large phone fitting, it will fit fine, but what goes in the section with it will depend.  A wallet will have to be small or softish, since the bag is separated into two zipper sections.  In the front section I have my phone and a zippy coin purse, in the back section I have a mini pochette which I use as a catchall for everything else I carry.  More can fit, but then it's stuffed and I don't like it that way.  It is a great little bag!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

aerinha said:


> Depending what else you put in a Sawyer a large cell phone would fit inside. She is big enough but before I swapped wallets getting my iPhone 6 in along with other stuff was tight. Using my smaller wallet now and it’s no problem


 I have a bulky case on my phone that I cannot figure out how to take off or put on.  I hope it will fit with the case on it. I am definitely going to seek her out and give her a try. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## BaileyW

I just purchased this beauty, pre-loved but barely used! I am just loving this bag! I have been obsessed with Louis Vuitton, but I think my obsession has changed to these gorgeous satchels!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4077698
> 
> I just purchased this beauty, pre-loved but barely used! I am just loving this bag! I have been obsessed with Louis Vuitton, but I think my obsession has changed to these gorgeous satchels!


She is especially beautiful. Great find!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4077698
> 
> I just purchased this beauty, pre-loved but barely used! I am just loving this bag! I have been obsessed with Louis Vuitton, but I think my obsession has changed to these gorgeous satchels!


Enjoy your new treasure.  You will soon become obsessed with Dooney's Florentine leather and the styling details on the satchel you purchased make it very special.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4077698
> 
> I just purchased this beauty, pre-loved but barely used! I am just loving this bag! I have been obsessed with Louis Vuitton, but I think my obsession has changed to these gorgeous satchels!


She's beautiful! Congrats on such a great pre-loved find! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous Florentine satchel!!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today’s companion for the morning commute.
> View attachment 4059997


Very pretty!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my new toscana small crossbody in ginger


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying my new toscana small crossbody in ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084915


Hi SB!
It's beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying my new toscana small crossbody in ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084915


Lovely.   Enjoy your new handbag.  She looks like the perfect size.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

southernbelle82 said:


> Carrying my new toscana small crossbody in ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084915


You wear it beautifully and she goes great with your shoes.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

My new go to bag is my new Gretta Leisure Tote arrived in perfect condition with her handles standing straight up! I don't know why I waited so long. I need more Dooneys that weigh as light as this one. She is a pleasure to carry and looks great with jeans or work clothes. Love her


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> My new go to bag is my new Gretta Leisure Tote arrived in perfect condition with her handles standing straight up! I don't know why I waited so long. I need more Dooneys that weigh as light as this one. She is a pleasure to carry and looks great with jeans or work clothes. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084963


Hi BB!
Gretta was on my short list until I decided to try downsizing to a CBB. But if I decide I need a new tote bag she's the one I'd get if available.
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BB!
> 
> Gretta was on my short list until I decided to try downsizing to a CBB. But if I decide I need a new tote bag she's the one I'd get if available.
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!
Good idea RuedeNesle! I bought her now because I was afraid this color would not be available much longer. Dooney has a new signature line and I love Dooney no longer carries this bag in this color.  Joshie Michael favorably compared her to the LV MM tote and I'm so glad I took his advice. Saved me $1,300


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you!
> Good idea RuedeNesle! I bought her now because I was afraid this color would not be available much longer. Dooney has a new signature line and I love Dooney no longer carries this bag in this color.  Joshie Michael favorably compared her to the LV MM tote and I'm so glad I took his advice. Saved me $1,300


I just started watching Joshie Michael last week when I heard he was co-hosting the Memorial Day Weekend Dooney meetup. I'm going to catch up on some of his previous videos. Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I just started watching Joshie Michael last week when I heard he was co-hosting the Memorial Day Weekend Dooney meetup. I'm going to catch up on some of his previous videos. Thanks!


Joshie's videos are well done and fun to watch.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> I just started watching Joshie Michael last week when I heard he was co-hosting the Memorial Day Weekend Dooney meetup. I'm going to catch up on some of his previous videos. Thanks!


Oh yes! He is a joy to watch and he tells it like it is. His reviews are gold! Enjoy!!


----------



## Caledonia

BaguetteBlonde said:


> My new go to bag is my new Gretta Leisure Tote arrived in perfect condition with her handles standing straight up! I don't know why I waited so long. I need more Dooneys that weigh as light as this one. She is a pleasure to carry and looks great with jeans or work clothes. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084963


Is this the reg. or small? Love it!


----------



## southernbelle82

BaguetteBlonde said:


> My new go to bag is my new Gretta Leisure Tote arrived in perfect condition with her handles standing straight up! I don't know why I waited so long. I need more Dooneys that weigh as light as this one. She is a pleasure to carry and looks great with jeans or work clothes. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084963



She gorgeous BB! That is a great line of bags, I have crossbody and love her!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

southernbelle82 said:


> She gorgeous BB! That is a great line of bags, I have crossbody and love her!


Thank you!  I was looking at the cross body and thinking of getting it too.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Caledonia said:


> Is this the reg. or small? Love it!


It is the regular. It is the same size as the Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM.


----------



## BadWolf10

BaguetteBlonde said:


> My new go to bag is my new Gretta Leisure Tote arrived in perfect condition with her handles standing straight up! I don't know why I waited so long. I need more Dooneys that weigh as light as this one. She is a pleasure to carry and looks great with jeans or work clothes. Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084963


So cute!!! I love the look and the price is so much better than LV, enjoy!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> So cute!!! I love the look and the price is so much better than LV, enjoy!!


Thank you! I never realized how cute it is until I got her and wore her with jeans and a tee..I feel she is very close to the LV look and quality. I’m happy and my hubby is even happier I spent $114 instead of $1300.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> So cute!!! I love the look and the price is so much better than LV, enjoy!!


Thank you


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue croc zip zip for today’s commute.
> 
> View attachment 4063198



I knew you’d bring it out eventually![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to give Cooper another chance.  This time in caramel. She is riding shotgun while I run errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068763


She is beautiful! How do you like her? How is her weight?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Just got her yesterday and she is perfect! Bought her during the most current 20% off Memorial Day sale. She is the Made In America  AWL Pebble Grain Small Satchel in bone. I love her and I love the charm Pamela made for me from Purse Charms By Pamela on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pamdriskell143/


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BaguetteBlonde said:


> View attachment 4087143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got her yesterday and she is perfect! Bought her during the most current 20% off Memorial Day sale. She is the Made In America  AWL Pebble Grain Small Satchel in bone. I love her and I love the charm Pamela made for me from Purse Charms By Pamela on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pamdriskell143/


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the detailing on the Dooney small satchel.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the detailing on the Dooney small satchel.


Thank you!! I can't wait to carry her. But first, I have to figure out how to make my jeans colorfast.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you!! I can't wait to carry her. But first, I have to figure out how to make my jeans colorfast.


Wash the jeans in cold water with a cup of white vinegar in the water.   Don't pour the vinegar on the jeans,  but dissolve the
vinegar in the water before adding the jeans.  You can wash the jeans a few times this way to help set the color.  Not a perfect solution,  but the white vinegar helps set the color of dark clothing and the repeated washing helps eliminate the super-saturated dyes on a lot of clothing today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> View attachment 4087143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got her yesterday and she is perfect! Bought her during the most current 20% off Memorial Day sale. She is the Made In America  AWL Pebble Grain Small Satchel in bone. I love her and I love the charm Pamela made for me from Purse Charms By Pamela on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pamdriskell143/


I love the bag and the charm! Congrats!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wash the jeans in cold water with a cup of white vinegar in the water.   Don't pour the vinegar on the jeans,  but dissolve the
> vinegar in the water before adding the jeans.  You can wash the jeans a few times this way to help set the color.  Not a perfect solution,  but the white vinegar helps set the color of dark clothing and the repeated washing helps eliminate the super-saturated dyes on a lot of clothing today.


Thank you so much lavenderjunkie! I will do that today


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag and the charm! Congrats!


Thank you RudeNesle


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my trusty flo toggle crossbody! She’s such a great bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

First outing today for my Patterson Trina in Calypso.
Such a pretty turquoise color.


----------



## southernbelle82

Back in my baby! Blush Ashby, gosh I love this bag! We’re at the dentist.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

southernbelle82 said:


> Back in my baby! Blush Ashby, gosh I love this bag! We’re at the dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090264


She is beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle82

Feeling like a Florentine kind of day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092382



RN, I can’t believe she holds all of that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> RN, I can’t believe she holds all of that!


Hi SB!
I'm still surprised at how much she holds! I don't usually need to charge my phone when I'm out, but if I think I'll need to, my cord and charger fit on top of everything I have in the back zipper pocket!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092382


Wow!  Fits a ton!  I still have this on my wish list but can't decide on color.  I think a neutral tan and then I see your red one....but it seemed so bright for me.  Need to scope out QVC or ILD and see what is available.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Fits a ton!  I still have this on my wish list but can't decide on color.  I think a neutral tan and then I see your red one....but it seemed so bright for me.  Need to scope out QVC or ILD and see what is available.


Hi B!
What about cranberry? It's not as bright.  There's a good youtube video of the QVC presentation when burgundy, cranberry and red were available. About 5:30 minutes into the presentation Sandra and Susan put the three colors next to each other so you can really see the difference. Hopefully the link works.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi B!
> What about cranberry? It's not as bright.  There's a good youtube video of the QVC presentation when burgundy, cranberry and red were available. About 5:30 minutes into the presentation Sandra and Susan put the three colors next to each other so you can really see the difference. Hopefully the link works.



Fantastic!  Thanks for the link!  I think Cranberry would be best.  I hesitate because I have a cranberry pebbled Zip Zip satchel and it is more of a winter brick red color.  I wanted something that looks as bright as the cranberry does in the video but afraid it will be darker IRL and look like the zip zip.  I guess I can order and if so, exchange!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Fantastic!  Thanks for the link!  I think Cranberry would be best.  I hesitate because I have a cranberry pebbled Zip Zip satchel and it is more of a winter brick red color.  I wanted something that looks as bright as the cranberry does in the video but afraid it will be darker IRL and look like the zip zip.  I guess I can order and if so, exchange!


You're welcome! I understand your concern with cranberry. I have a cranberry Bitsy zip zip and it does look more like a brick red. The Belvedere cranberry looks brighter in the video. I hope if you order it, it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Fits a ton!  I still have this on my wish list but can't decide on color.  I think a neutral tan and then I see your red one....but it seemed so bright for me.  Need to scope out QVC or ILD and see what is available.


 ILD currently has only 4 choices, one of which is Sand selling for $186. I believe Ambler is $149 at the FSO.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092382


Thank you RuedeNesle! I was hesitant because I thought my phone with case wouldn't fit.  Your 'What's in m bag' is a huge help


----------



## aerinha

Have been carrying my mini Hattie in natural Florentine. Call it effective ad campaign, this bag screamed summer at me.


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092382


Pretty color and wow she can fit a lot!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Have been carrying my mini Hattie in natural Florentine. Call it effective ad campaign, this bag screamed summer at me.
> View attachment 4093099


That's a great looking bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle! I was hesitant because I thought my phone with case wouldn't fit.  Your 'What's in m bag' is a huge help



Hi BB! I'm glad it helped! It really does help knowing what can fit in a bag before you buy it. Some bigger bags don't hold as much as you think they should and some smaller bags hold more than you think they could! Good luck with your decision!



MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color and wow she can fit a lot!!


Hi MKB! Thanks! I just wish I could fit a pair of sunglasses inside. I tried once with a pair of Walmart sunnies. They had big frames. I managed to fit them in the back zipper compartment and zip the bag, but when I took them out they were broken from being squeezed in.


----------



## Bagmedic

Was doing some bag organizing and pulled this to wear.  Appropriate for this time of year!  The Zip Zip style really holds a lot but comes off as a small to medium bag on the outside.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Was doing some bag organizing and pulled this to wear.  Appropriate for this time of year!  The Zip Zip style really holds a lot but comes off as a small to medium bag on the outside.
> 
> View attachment 4095495


Hi B!
I love the bag and the wallet! They are perfect together! You're right, your bag is very appropriate (and beautiful!) for this time of year!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi B!
> I love the bag and the wallet! They are perfect together! You're right, your bag is very appropriate (and beautiful!) for this time of year!


Thank you!  I also have a melon glovetanned wallet from Coach I was contemplating using since it pulls out some of the color in the hydrangea you probably can't see in the photo.  Both looked nice but decided to use chalk for now!  At least I have options!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  I also have a melon glovetanned wallet from Coach I was contemplating using since it pulls out some of the color in the hydrangea you probably can't see in the photo.  Both looked nice but decided to use chalk for now!  At least I have options!


Love your hydrangea zip zip.   I have the blue one,  somewhere,  but I think your color combo is beautiful and easier to coordinate with clothing.   Enjoy.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Bagmedic said:


> Was doing some bag organizing and pulled this to wear.  Appropriate for this time of year!  The Zip Zip style really holds a lot but comes off as a small to medium bag on the outside.
> 
> View attachment 4095495


Very pretty


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bagmedic said:


> Was doing some bag organizing and pulled this to wear.  Appropriate for this time of year!  The Zip Zip style really holds a lot but comes off as a small to medium bag on the outside.



Love the Hydrangea Zip Zip and I loved all the colors! I ended up with the blue. That’s a beautiful set!


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying my new beauty, city drawstring in geranium. I am in [emoji175] love with this bag. She is on my lap in the drive to Gatlinburg, TN for a weekend with hubby in the mustang. Have a great weekend!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying my new beauty, city drawstring in geranium. I am in [emoji175] love with this bag. She is on my lap in the drive to Gatlinburg, TN for a weekend with hubby in the mustang. Have a great weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Have a great weekend with your hubby and your beauty! Safe travels!


----------



## Gaby Torres

I love how big and roomy she is


----------



## Katiesmama

My geranium red satchel. I’ve been carrying her for the last two weeks,and I just love her. Somewhere I have the matching accessory, I really should try and find it. Love the qvc dooneys!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My much beloved Dooney baby came with me to try on shoes at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## DaffodilDuck

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My much beloved Dooney baby came with me to try on shoes at Nordstrom Rack



It looks marvelous on you and with your outfit. May I ask if you find it easy to go shopping with a hand-held/crook of arm satchel without a shoulder or crossbody strap? It's very troublesome to me, but then, pure handbags and satchels are always troublesome to me.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Here is my McKenzie/Smooth Leather Hobo on its Clipa 2 bag hook. It's been patiently waiting since circa November at the back of my purse shelf to see the light of summer's day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Here is my McKenzie/Smooth Leather Hobo on its Clipa 2 bag hook. It's been patiently waiting since circa November at the back of my purse shelf to see the light of summer's day.


McKenzie is beautiful! I'm sure she's happy the wait is over!
I have a Clipa also! I've been using it for at least 6 years. Now watch me lose it because I said that! (I lost it once in Union Square but fortunately I realized it was missing right away, retraced my steps and found it on the ground by a bench.) I put my Clipa in every bag I carry.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> McKenzie is beautiful! I'm sure she's happy the wait is over!
> I have a Clipa also! I've been using it for at least 6 years. Now watch me lose it because I said that! (I lost it once in Union Square but fortunately I realized it was missing right away, retraced my steps and found it on the ground by a bench.) I put my Clipa in every bag I carry.



Thank you--McKenzie was thrilled to get her chance in the sun. She was pleasantly much lighter weight than I expected; that Wexford/smooth leather must be lighter than othera. 

Good for you for being so faithful to Clipa! I considered getting three different colors but they are a bit pricey for that right now..i figured the shiny silvertone is slightly more versatile than yellow goldtone but who knows?


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Thank you--McKenzie was thrilled to get her chance in the sun. She was pleasantly much lighter weight than I expected; that Wexford/smooth leather must be lighter than othera.
> 
> Good for you for being so faithful to Clipa! I considered getting three different colors but they are a bit pricey for that right now..i figured the shiny silvertone is slightly more versatile than yellow goldtone but who knows?


I have a silvertone Clipa too for the same reason. I thought about purchasing one more as a back up, but I figured I'd put it away somewhere and never find it when I needed it.   I'll order a new one if I lose the one I have.


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing my Hunter crossbody in Jade


----------



## srs

mine is not a clipa but this is my purse holder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am really surprised that Dooney doesn't make these


----------



## MrsKC

Elephant Crossbody


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Elephant Crossbody


Moring KC! 
I love your bag and your top! I hope you're having a great summer with your family and grandson!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Moring KC!
> I love your bag and your top! I hope you're having a great summer with your family and grandson!


Hi RN!! it has been a great summer with our grandson! He is a delight . I bet you are enjoying yours also!
My top is Susan Graver liquid knit. I have become a bit addicted to it (liquid knit), Ireally like it. I try to wait for clearance....
Enjoy your weekend .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi RN!! it has been a great summer with our grandson! He is a delight . I bet you are enjoying yours also!
> My top is Susan Graver liquid knit. I have become a bit addicted to it (liquid knit), Ireally like it. I try to wait for clearance....
> Enjoy your weekend .


This is the first summer in 3 years that I'm not in Vegas with the grandkids.  They've been in San Diego with their cousins since the last week of June, and will return July 31st.  I'm sure they're having a lot more fun with cousins their age, than with their grandparents.   On the bright side I've been able to  spend the summer at my sister's apartment in SF, enjoying some "Me" time and resting up for the upcoming school year.

You enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> This is the first summer in 3 years that I'm not in Vegas with the grandkids.  They've been in San Diego with their cousins since the last week of June, and will return July 31st.  I'm sure they're having a lot more fun with cousins their age, than with their grandparents.   On the bright side I've been able to  spend the summer at my sister's apartment in SF, enjoying some "Me" time and resting up for the upcoming school year.
> 
> You enjoy your weekend too!


While I am sure they are having fun with their cousins—there is no one like Grandma. I bet they really miss you! Enjoy your “me” time, your break will be over before you know it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> While I am sure they are having fun with their cousins—there is no one like Grandma. I bet they really miss you! Enjoy your “me” time, your break will be over before you know it!


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4120939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My geranium red satchel. I’ve been carrying her for the last two weeks,and I just love her. Somewhere I have the matching accessory, I really should try and find it. Love the qvc dooneys!


Such a pretty design on this bag!

** We have the same chair! [emoji2]**


----------



## swags

Pebbled Lolo in the vet waiting room.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Pebbled Lolo in the vet waiting room.


Love the color.


----------



## DBLover318

Daffodil Drawstring in Pink from QVC. I also have this bag in white and navy blue. Love, love them!!


----------



## Stephg

Flo xl Courtney sac, love the bag but hate the strap so I doubled up the strap from my black flo.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Stephg said:


> Flo xl Courtney sac, love the bag but hate the strap so I doubled up the strap from my black flo.
> 
> View attachment 4142675


Love love love this bag and that strap looks great on it!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble grain side pocket shopper in Orange for this week


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble grain side pocket shopper in Orange for this week
> View attachment 4144934


Nice color.  Are you enjoying this handbag style?   You usually opt for a hobo bag but we all need a variety of styles in our handbag collection.   You can't go wrong with pebbled leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice color.  Are you enjoying this handbag style?   You usually opt for a hobo bag but we all need a variety of styles in our handbag collection.   You can't go wrong with pebbled leather.


I love the pebbled leather. I do like this style.  I love the skinny straps and the drop length. I also like that the base isn't stiff, it allows the bag to lay close to the body if it isn't stuffed. And she is pretty lightweight, isnt huge but could hold a lot if needed. I bought her last spring on ebay ( I think it was last spring,  can't remember) and this is the first time I have carried her, but i really like her.  Since I'm on the fence about the Hattie lining, I wonder if I should get the lolo tote instead..... it's a different style than i usually carry, more in size to this bag, and different entirely from my other flo bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the pebbled leather. I do like this style.  I love the skinny straps and the drop length. I also like that the base isn't stiff, it allows the bag to lay close to the body if it isn't stuffed. And she is pretty lightweight, isnt huge but could hold a lot if needed. I bought her last spring on ebay ( I think it was last spring,  can't remember) and this is the first time I have carried her, but i really like her.  Since I'm on the fence about the Hattie lining, I wonder if I should get the lolo tote instead..... it's a different style than i usually carry, more in size to this bag, and different entirely from my other flo bag.


BW:  the only thing I would say about the LOLO tote is that it's heavy.  I had the Belvedere leather version and it was too heavy for me.   The Florentine version is even heavier.   The weight comes from the amount of leather and the lock.  Something to think about.   Maybe next time you are in a store or outlet you can find a LOLO tote and check it out in person.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  the only thing I would say about the LOLO tote is that it's heavy.  I had the Belvedere leather version and it was too heavy for me.   The Florentine version is even heavier.   The weight comes from the amount of leather and the lock.  Something to think about.   Maybe next time you are in a store or outlet you can find a LOLO tote and check it out in person.


Oh, that's good to know. The weight of the bag is a big deal for me.... I will check it out at the outlet


----------



## Stephg

Black large city barlow today


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Black large city barlow today
> View attachment 4148265


Always beautiful.   I love the city leather and the black Barlow is so classy.
Enjoy.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  the only thing I would say about the LOLO tote is that it's heavy.  I had the Belvedere leather version and it was too heavy for me.   The Florentine version is even heavier.   The weight comes from the amount of leather and the lock.  Something to think about.   Maybe next time you are in a store or outlet you can find a LOLO tote and check it out in person.


The weight is super important to me too. Thank you so much!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Belvedere LOLO tote is on sale on ILD.  Weight still an issue for me and some others,  but for those who aren't concerned about the weight, ILD has some good sale prices.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Visiting my mom (93!) in Atlanta this week. My son surprised her and flew in from L.A. Tuesday! Sitting with Ambler yesterday before heading out.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Visiting my mom (93!) in Atlanta this week. My son surprised her and flew in from L.A. Tuesday! Sitting with Ambler yesterday before heading out.
> View attachment 4177907


I still regret returning my red Ambler.  I saw QVC has a red backpack in saffiano I may consider.  I'm not a saffiano fan but like how this backpack is slim and keeps its shape.  I have to think about it though....I don't really carry backpacks but they do come in handy in the right situation.  Sometimes crossbodies that may carry what I want are then too heavy.


----------



## MrsKC

Black Saffiano Crossbody today.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Caribbean Blue Pebble Leather keychain wallet!! ☺


----------



## aerinha

Revisiting my natural Florentine Barlow. She was covered in the closet but still got pretty dark since I last saw her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> View attachment 4183440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisiting my natural Florentine Barlow. She was covered in the closet but still got pretty dark since I last saw her


Perfect for fall.


----------



## MrsKC

I wore this today with a navy blue liquid knit long cardigan and a navy and violet liquid knit top, navy blue ankle pants with navy loafers. This violet bag was the perfect pop....and it has been over 1.5 yrs since I carried her. It really is a fabulous bag! Happy Sunday.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> I wore this today with a navy blue liquid knit long cardigan and a navy and violet liquid knit top, navy blue ankle pants with navy loafers. This violet bag was the perfect pop....and it has been over 1.5 yrs since I carried her. It really is a fabulous bag! Happy Sunday.


Great color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I wore this today with a navy blue liquid knit long cardigan and a navy and violet liquid knit top, navy blue ankle pants with navy loafers. This violet bag was the perfect pop....and it has been over 1.5 yrs since I carried her. It really is a fabulous bag! Happy Sunday.


Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I wore this today with a navy blue liquid knit long cardigan and a navy and violet liquid knit top, navy blue ankle pants with navy loafers. This violet bag was the perfect pop....and it has been over 1.5 yrs since I carried her. It really is a fabulous bag! Happy Sunday.


Love that violet color.   Your outfit sounds very striking.  I'm a big fan of a well thought out ensemble.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that violet color.   Your outfit sounds very striking.  I'm a big fan of a well thought out ensemble.


Thanks LJ, I know you like vibrant colors! Did you see the saffiano satchel that was shown last night during one of the shows? It was very structured—I forget the name....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thanks LJ, I know you like vibrant colors! Did you see the saffiano satchel that was shown last night during one of the shows? It was very structured—I forget the name....


MrsKC:  no,  I didn't see the show.... but it's recorded.   I'll play it tonight when I'm trying to fall asleep.… maybe I'll be able to see that satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Ladies, I have been reading your posts but have been so swamped at work I haven’t been able to respond. I am loving all the new bag and leathers discussion. It inspired me to dig out this treasure from years ago, black Florentine hobo.


----------



## Katiesmama

This Deana satchel in Bordeaux is my bag of the week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4202671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Deana satchel in Bordeaux is my bag of the week.


She is stunning.  Enjoy your Bordeaux treasure.


----------



## Lilybarb

Carried my Flo Toscana today. I’m having a difficult time deciding which autumn bag to carry as somehow I’ve ended up with more fall bags. . As much as I love this line, I am a little afraid of it because it scratches so easily & I’m unsure if Apple conditioner  will help or harm. I haven’t come across any posts anywhere that stated they conditioned or waterproofed Toscana.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Carried my Flo Toscana today. I’m having a difficult time deciding which autumn bag to carry as somehow I’ve ended up with more fall bags. . As much as I love this line, I am a little afraid of it because it scratches so easily & I’m unsure if Apple conditioner  will help or harm. I haven’t come across any posts anywhere that stated they conditioned or waterproofed Toscana.
> View attachment 4206671


Your Toscana is a beauty.  Is it the ginger color?
I don't know how the leather reacts to Apple conditioner.   Sorry I can't be more helpful there.
I do know that one of our poster was an early Toscana handbag wearer.... a red domed satchel.   She had not issues with scratching and wore her handbag every day for a few months.   In my experience,  different Toscana handbags seem to be more or less scratch resistant.... depending upon the individual piece of leather or luck!


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> Carried my Flo Toscana today. I’m having a difficult time deciding which autumn bag to carry as somehow I’ve ended up with more fall bags. . As much as I love this line, I am a little afraid of it because it scratches so easily & I’m unsure if Apple conditioner  will help or harm. I haven’t come across any posts anywhere that stated they conditioned or waterproofed Toscana.
> View attachment 4206671


Beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your Toscana is a beauty.  Is it the ginger color?
> I don't know how the leather reacts to Apple conditioner.   Sorry I can't be more helpful there.
> I do know that one of our poster was an early Toscana handbag wearer.... a red domed satchel.   She had not issues with scratching and wore her handbag every day for a few months.   In my experience,  different Toscana handbags seem to be more or less scratch resistant.... depending upon the individual piece of leather or luck!


Thanks much for the info Lavenderjunkie! I think perhaps I will just leave the leather alone for now, no conditioner. Better safe than sorry! Yes it’s ginger.


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you - it is isn’t it LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Carried my Flo Toscana today. I’m having a difficult time deciding which autumn bag to carry as somehow I’ve ended up with more fall bags. . As much as I love this line, I am a little afraid of it because it scratches so easily & I’m unsure if Apple conditioner  will help or harm. I haven’t come across any posts anywhere that stated they conditioned or waterproofed Toscana.
> View attachment 4206671


I'm doing my seasonal handbag switch and noticed some scratches on my ginger and my forest green Toscana satchels.  I plan to use apple conditioner and will let you know the results.   I'll test first on the bottom of one of the handbags and then proceed very lightly.   These handbags are a year old,  so I'm willing to try conditioning them.  I don't take chances on brand new bags.   Others might disagree,  but this approach works for me.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm doing my seasonal handbag switch and noticed some scratches on my ginger and my forest green Toscana satchels.  I plan to use apple conditioner and will let you know the results.   I'll test first on the bottom of one of the handbags and then proceed very lightly.   These handbags are a year old,  so I'm willing to try conditioning them.  I don't take chances on brand new bags.   Others might disagree,  but this approach works for me.


Oooh you’re a brave one! Anxious to know how it goes.....hopefully turns it back to brand new.


----------



## faithbw

Carrying a preloved Florentine satchel that I bought from a consignment shop.[emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

faithbw said:


> Carrying a preloved Florentine satchel that I bought from a consignment shop.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210390


She looks beautiful!  The previous owner took good care of her. Enjoy!


----------



## faithbw

RuedeNesle said:


> She looks beautiful!  The previous owner took good care of her. Enjoy!



Thank you! I was amazed at the condition she is in. I'm very grateful to her previous owner.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle 
Wow - at a consignment shop! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle
> Wow - at a consignment shop! Beautiful!


Hi Lilybarb!
It's @faithbw who found this beauty! I never get this lucky.


----------



## Lilybarb

@faithbw @RuedeNesle 
Ooops my bad! Thank you!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

faithbw said:


> Carrying a preloved Florentine satchel that I bought from a consignment shop.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210390


It's beautiful, Faithbw. Is that a medium? I saw a small yesterday at the Rack for $150. I want one, but more like your size.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Here's mine for today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Here's mine for today.


Hi JS!
Beautiful!


----------



## faithbw

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> It's beautiful, Faithbw. Is that a medium? I saw a small yesterday at the Rack for $150. I want one, but more like your size.



Thanks! Yep, it's the medium.


----------



## lasvegasann

Happy Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lasvegasann said:


> Happy Sunday!


I love how rich and soft the leather looks, yet it's still structured!


----------



## Lilybarb

@lasvegasann - oooh ahh! Your drawstring is lovely . Appears to be a soft & comfortable friend, & takes great pics!
Did it get that soft slouch with conditioner, or have you left it alone during its life? I have not had any of my Patterson drawstrings long enough to slouch a little yet, but would love them to wear in & look just like yours!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @lasvegasann - oooh ahh! Your drawstring is lovely . Appears to be a soft & comfortable friend, & takes great pics!
> Did it get that soft slouch with conditioner, or have you left it alone during its life? I have not had any of my Patterson drawstrings long enough to slouch a little yet, but would love them to wear in & look just like yours!


*Lily: * I don't think it's a good idea to condition pebbled leather.  Others can correct me if they have different experience or opinions.  

 While Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning any of their leathers,  and many of us do you conditioner on some of the lsmoother eathers,  in the case of pebbled leather I've heard it said that conditioner will affect the pebbling,  and in the case of the Vintage All Weather Leather,  that conditioners will alter the texture and the water resistance.


----------



## cheidel

It’s game day, Fleur de Lis NFL Bucket Bag!!! Go Saints!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> It’s game day, Fleur de Lis NFL Bucket Bag!!! Go Saints!


The Fleur de lis looks perfect on the bag and wristlet! Good luck to the Saints tonight! I'll be watching!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> The Fleur de lis looks perfect on the bag and wristlet! Good luck to the Saints tonight! I'll be watching!


Thanks so much!  Who Dat!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Lily: * I don't think it's a good idea to condition pebbled leather.  Others can correct me if they have different experience or opinions.
> 
> While Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning any of their leathers,  and many of us do you conditioner on some of the lsmoother eathers,  in the case of pebbled leather I've heard it said that conditioner will affect the pebbling, and in the case of the Vintage All Weather Leather,  that conditioners will alter the texture and the water resistance.


@Lavender - thank you. Except the trim, I do not condition all weather leather. Everything else gets conditioned occasionally - works for me so far. I was asking lasvegasann how she had treated (or not) her bucket bag which looks to be the Patterson?line because it is so beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> @Lavender - thank you. Except the trim, I do not condition all weather leather. Everything else gets conditioned occasionally - works for me so far. I was asking lasvegasann how she had treated (or not) her bucket bag which looks to be the Patterson?line because it is so beautiful!


I have conditioned ALL of my Dooney’s (Pebble leather included), and all of my other designer bags (LV also).  Never an issue with any of them and they all look like new.  Also conditioned my Florentine bags (including the Bucket Bag I posted on the previous page), and I spray AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent on every bag I own.  I’ve done this for many years, and it works for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cheidel said:


> I have conditioned ALL of my Dooney’s (Pebble leather included), and all of my other designer bags (LV also).  Never an issue with any of them and they all look like new.  Also conditioned my Florentine bags (including the Bucket Bag I posted on the previous page), and I spray AppleGuard Rain & Stain Repellent on every bag I own.  I’ve done this for many years, and it works for me.


Thanks.  Good to know.


----------



## Lilybarb

@cheidel - do you treat you all weather bags too? I have backed off the all weather, & I was initially scared of the Toscana line until lavenderjunkie tried it out.  I’m not sure why I’m not comfortable treating AW but I always treat the other pebble leather, which is essentially what the all weather line is.
In fact, I’m with you, having treated all mine since buying leather mid 1970’s. Wow times - and leather prices - & my age - have changed. ;). I figure if the cow is no longer wearing it, then the leather gets no moisture unless we provide it.
Why is this in red???


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @cheidel - do you treat you all weather bags too? I have backed off the all weather, & I was initially scared of the Toscana line until lavenderjunkie tried it out.  I’m not sure why I’m not comfortable treating AW but I always treat the other pebble leather, which is essentially what the all weather line is.
> In fact, I’m with you, having treated all mine since buying leather mid 1970’s. Wow times - and leather prices - & my age - have changed. ;). I figure if the cow is no longer wearing it, then the leather gets no moisture unless we provide it.
> Why is this in red???


Lily:  in the past Dooney had said that AWL went thru a process to shrink the leather, making it denser and water resistant.  The next part of the description was that conditioning AWL would cause the pebbling to relax and alter the look at water resistance.   I'm just reporting on what I have heard many times.   My AWL handbags never needed conditioning,  so I have no experience.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> @cheidel - do you treat you all weather bags too? I have backed off the all weather, & I was initially scared of the Toscana line until lavenderjunkie tried it out.  I’m not sure why I’m not comfortable treating AW but I always treat the other pebble leather, which is essentially what the all weather line is.
> In fact, I’m with you, having treated all mine since buying leather mid 1970’s. Wow times - and leather prices - & my age - have changed. ;). I figure if the cow is no longer wearing it, then the leather gets no moisture unless we provide it.
> Why is this in red???


Yes, I treat all my leather wallets and bags, all weather leather included, and doing so has not altered the look or leather on the bag in any way.  I have used Cadillac Conditioner & Cleaner for years and the Cadillac handbag wipes.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lily:  in the past Dooney had said that AWL went thru a process to shrink the leather, making it denser and water resistant.  The next part of the description was that conditioning AWL would cause the pebbling to relax and alter the look at water resistance.   I'm just reporting on what I have heard many times.   My AWL handbags never needed conditioning,  so I have no experience.


Yes I have read that as well.


----------



## Lilybarb

cheidel said:


> Yes, I treat all my leather wallets and bags, all weather leather included, and doing so has not altered the look or leather on the bag in any way.  I have used Cadillac Conditioner & Cleaner for years and the Cadillac handbag wipes.


Great to hear! Sounds like you & I are pretty much on the same page!


----------



## lasvegasann

Lilybarb said:


> @lasvegasann - oooh ahh! Your drawstring is lovely . Appears to be a soft & comfortable friend, & takes great pics!
> Did it get that soft slouch with conditioner, or have you left it alone during its life? I have not had any of my Patterson drawstrings long enough to slouch a little yet, but would love them to wear in & look just like yours!


I have left it alone. These purses look better as you wear them. [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> @cheidel - do you treat you all weather bags too? I have backed off the all weather, & I was initially scared of the Toscana line until lavenderjunkie tried it out.  I’m not sure why I’m not comfortable treating AW but I always treat the other pebble leather, which is essentially what the all weather line is.
> In fact, I’m with you, having treated all mine since buying leather mid 1970’s. Wow times - and leather prices - & my age - have changed. ;). I figure if the cow is no longer wearing it, then the leather gets no moisture unless we provide it.
> Why is this in red???


Not sure why it’s in red.   But I agree with you.  Even LV said not to treat the bags with any type of spray or conditioner, and the dryness of the canvas over time contributes to the cracking I’ve seen on many bags in my opinion. I condition ALL of my bags, including the canvas and vachetta.  I’ve been a Dooney lover since the early 80’s and my bags are in excellent condition, even after all these years!


----------



## aerinha

Been cheating with a Tignanello that annoyed me and an old Coach repeat that I love in basketball orange, which goes with more than you (or I) would think.


----------



## Lilybarb

@aerinha - Woo-woo, cheating w/ a Tig that aggravates. Struck me as funny! Plz don’t feel guilty as I’ve been caught cheating too with Michael. I wanted to enjoy the bag charm - no excuse of course!


----------



## Katiesmama

Lilybarb said:


> @aerinha - Woo-woo, cheating w/ a Tig that aggravates. Struck me as funny! Plz don’t feel guilty as I’ve been caught cheating too with Michael. I wanted to enjoy the bag charm - no excuse of course!
> View attachment 4224416


Wow, gorgeous charm!


----------



## catex22

Been taking my bordeaux Florentine domed buckle satchel for a test drive. Probably going to switch out to a midnight pebble Zip Zip though as she hasn’t been Apple Gard-ed yet and I am paranoid


----------



## Lilybarb

Thank you! It’s an Etsy purchase. Let me know if anyone wants one & I will look up the seller - she is in CA but I can’t recall the name of her shop off the top of my head.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Katiesmama - Thank you! My previous post was regarding the charm on my Mercer bag, but I forgot to address it to you. I love purse charms too!
For some odd reason my quote option is on vaca & not working.


----------



## catex22

Blush pebble Trixie, such a cutie!


----------



## Lilybarb

All day today rain poured or came down in a thick mist, so I tried out my new Apple Guard protected Dani crossbody. Rain didn’t hurt it one bit. What a comfortable bag - worn outside or inside my raincoat. I had to occasionally do a mental check that I had it on me because it’s easy to forget that it’s even there!


----------



## Lilybarb

PL Cooper in caramel today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> View attachment 4236551
> 
> PL Cooper in caramel today.


Nice combo.  Perfect for a fall day,  or any day.


----------



## brightblonde

Lilybarb said:


> All day today rain poured or came down in a thick mist, so I tried out my new Apple Guard protected Dani crossbody. Rain didn’t hurt it one bit. What a comfortable bag - worn outside or inside my raincoat. I had to occasionally do a mental check that I had it on me because it’s easy to forget that it’s even there!



I agree!  It's very light.  And fits under a jacket, if needed.  I like mine so much, that I got another in pebble leather.

View attachment 4237856


----------



## BadWolf10

faithbw said:


> Carrying a preloved Florentine satchel that I bought from a consignment shop.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210390


She is gorgeous!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> View attachment 4236551
> 
> PL Cooper in caramel today.


Twins!!!! I just moved out of this bag today into Flo Bordeaux. She is a great bag!!!


----------



## aerinha

First carry of my large Dottie in chestnut Florentine. She is not a super coppery chestnut but as an eBay bargain with her tags still on I could overlook a lot


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> First carry of my large Dottie in chestnut Florentine. She is not a super coppery chestnut but as an eBay bargain with her tags still on I could overlook a lot
> View attachment 4239595


Looks like a winner.   Enjoy.


----------



## keishapie1973

Selleria Satchel in steel grey...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Selleria Satchel in steel grey...


Beautiful.... enjoy.


----------



## Miss Understood

This black/black Piper just arrived today! It’s a really nice mid-size bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> This black/black Piper just arrived today! It’s a really nice mid-size bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240651


Hi MU!
What a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

@Miss Understood  - your piper is SO pretty! I love the Piper style - so sleek & neat! Plus ya gotta love that front pocket.


----------



## Miss Understood

Lilybarb said:


> @Miss Understood  - your piper is SO pretty! I love the Piper style - so sleek & neat! Plus ya gotta love that front pocket.



The style has grown on me. I have three of the rectangular pebble crossbody bags, which also have the front pocket. This makes a nice change.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> The style has grown on me. I have three of the rectangular pebble crossbody bags, which also have the front pocket. This makes a nice change.


The piper is a nice design.  The rectangular pebble crossbody,  which holds a lot and is a great bag,  doesn't have as much 'style' as the piper,  in my opinion.  I do't know if it's the proportions or the curved top that makes the piper seem more attractive looking.


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Selleria Satchel in steel grey...


So pretty!! I have been so curious about this leather. Is it soft or stiff? Does it scratch easily?? This line is so beautiful


----------



## lasvegasann

I got this years ago from TJ Maxx.  Have a great day!


----------



## catex22

Leaf Pebble Leather Tassel Tote


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty!! I have been so curious about this leather. Is it soft or stiff? Does it scratch easily?? This line is so beautiful



Thank you. I have carried it few times already. I don’t think it will scratch easily. The leather is stiff but seems to loosen a little with wear. It’s a gorgeous bag but I’m still on the fence. The leather reminds me of Saffiano. I noticed that QVC has reduced the price again close to the TSV price with free ship.


----------



## Lilybarb

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I have carried it few times already. I don’t think it will scratch easily. The leather is stiff but seems to loosen a little with wear. It’s a gorgeous bag but I’m still on the fence. The leather reminds me of Saffiano. I noticed that QVC has reduced the price again close to the TSV price with free ship.


The reviews of the Selleria satchel are interesting & agree with the semblance to Saffiano as well.


----------



## MrsKC

Heading to a conference for three days. I want to carry something with a comfortable strap. This is a Toscana Crossbody. I think the color is Espresso but it could also be Tmoro.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Heading to a conference for three days. I want to carry something with a comfortable strap. This is a Toscana Crossbody. I think the color is Espresso but it could also be Tmoro.


Hi KC!
I love your Toscana cossbody! Have a productive, fun, and safe conference!


----------



## Lilybarb

@MrsKC - beautiful!


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> Heading to a conference for three days. I want to carry something with a comfortable strap. This is a Toscana Crossbody. I think the color is Espresso but it could also be Tmoro.


MrsKC., your toscana cross body is beautiful and in the perfect color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Toscana line dark brown was called espresso.


----------



## slip

Disney edition tassel satchel


----------



## aerinha

Brenna in navy Florentine with Lauren Conrad rose bud clip


----------



## srs

so pretty!! love the Brenna's and Barlow's. I love this one in all the colors but keep being draw to the bone but have to keep telling myself I probably wouldn't be able to keep that color clean. I'm careful well I try to be but I get stuff on the purses I have and they are easy to clean (pebble leather and saffiano) not sure how hard the florentine is to clean.


----------



## Bestbagyet

aerinha said:


> Brenna in navy Florentine with Lauren Conrad rose bud clip
> View attachment 4250490


aerinha, your navy florentine brenna is beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

Bestbagyet said:


> aerinha, your navy florentine brenna is beautiful!



Thanks. She was an eBay buy.


----------



## aerinha

srs said:


> so pretty!! love the Brenna's and Barlow's. I love this one in all the colors but keep being draw to the bone but have to keep telling myself I probably wouldn't be able to keep that color clean. I'm careful well I try to be but I get stuff on the purses I have and they are easy to clean (pebble leather and saffiano) not sure how hard the florentine is to clean.



Florentine is hard to clean in general.  My florentine bone dixon got some green color transfer on its corner and I did wipe most of it off with a damp, plain white paper towel, but there are no guarantees that would work in every case.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Toscana line dark brown was called espresso.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> I love your Toscana cossbody! Have a productive, fun, and safe conference!





Lilybarb said:


> @MrsKC - beautiful!





Bestbagyet said:


> MrsKC., your toscana cross body is beautiful and in the perfect color!



Thanks Everyone, the conference was great and this bag was a very good choice. There was a lot of walking, so the hands free crossbody worked out well. The only issue I had was my Very Bradley Metropolitan laptop tote’s strap broke. The clasp where the strap connects with the body of the bag “sprung”. This happened on the last day, so it wasn’t as bad as it could have been. I really loved this particular laptop tote and I am disappointed .......I can look for another strap ......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Your navy Florentine is stunning.  Glad you are enjoying her.


----------



## MKB0925

Pebble Crossbody in Elephant


----------



## MrsKC

MKB0925 said:


> Pebble Crossbody in Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252597


TWINS!


----------



## Miss Understood

Getting in the holiday mood!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> Getting in the holiday mood!


I love this! Have fun carrying it!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Can you see the pebbly goodness of this Lavender Logo Lock? For me Dooney really knows how to do saturated color.  My all time fav of any brand.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4256908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the pebbly goodness of this Lavender Logo Lock? For me Dooney really knows how to do saturated color.  My all time fav of any brand.


I do see the pebbly goodness! Beautiful! I agree! I love the way Dooney does color!


----------



## southernbelle82

Pulled out this gorgeous girls today. I bought her back in the spring then put her up for fall. [emoji7]


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4256913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out this gorgeous girls today. I bought her back in the spring then put her up for fall. [emoji7]


Love this style! Very youthful!
Hey southernbell - may I ask, is it difficult to find what you’re looking for in this bag? You know I have been eyeing this beauty since it came out....


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4256913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out this gorgeous girls today. I bought her back in the spring then put her up for fall. [emoji7]


What a perfect way to welcome a new season! She really is gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Love this style! Very youthful!
> Hey southernbell - may I ask, is it difficult to find what you’re looking for in this bag? You know I have been eyeing this beauty since it came out....



You know, when I bought it I wondered if it would be a hassle getting in and out of it, but to me it’s not. I don’t fumble with it all and I’m quite pleased with it.


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> You know, when I bought it I wondered if it would be a hassle getting in and out of it, but to me it’s not. I don’t fumble with it all and I’m quite pleased with it.


Glad to hear it - a navy one would look mighty good on my shoulder!!


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4256913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out this gorgeous girls today. I bought her back in the spring then put her up for fall. [emoji7]


I have always loved this bag but wondered about the toggle...I will definitely look into it. I have been carrying a crossbody and really like them.


----------



## southernbelle82

MKB0925 said:


> I have always loved this bag but wondered about the toggle...I will definitely look into it. I have been carrying a crossbody and really like them.



I don’t find it hard to get in and out of at all, I say go for it!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

It’s a red day. My phone doesn’t have the greatest photo program - the chair & bag are Actually the exact same red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> It’s a red day. My phone doesn’t have the greatest photo program - the chair & bag are Actually the exact same red.


 Beautiful Red!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> It’s a red day. My phone doesn’t have the greatest photo program - the chair & bag are Actually the exact same red.


You have inspired me to switch into a red handbag.   Yours is beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## christinemliu

I took my new Small Samba Satchel in the color denim on her first day out today; the strap is so comfy and I love her smooshy-ness!


----------



## aerinha

I took this small vintage carrier in AWL out to thanksgiving dinner and after we went to see a gingerbread display


----------



## Miss Understood

aerinha said:


> I took this small vintage carrier in AWL out to thanksgiving dinner and after we went to see a gingerbread display
> View attachment 4260096
> 
> View attachment 4260095



She's in nice condition. What color?


----------



## aerinha

Miss Understood said:


> She's in nice condition. What color?


 
Really not sure of the color, I bought it second hand as part of a lot to get another bag.  In the house it looks khaki, but in the sun it seemed more taupe or very light mocha.


----------



## elisabettaverde

This is just a special little bag!!  My pebbled leather Lavender Kisslock make-up bag.  It photographed much darker since it was overcast.


----------



## Lilybarb

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4261072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a special little bag!!  My pebbled leather Lavender Kisslock make-up bag.  It photographed much darker since it was overcast.


Great buy! Adore those framed pouches - so handy!! Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4261072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a special little bag!!  My pebbled leather Lavender Kisslock make-up bag.  It photographed much darker since it was overcast.


Hi!
I love the kisslock wallet! I have one in red. I hope you're enjoying your visit to SF! We have been anxiously awaiting the rain to get rid of the smoke from the Camp Fire, and we're happy it's here! I'm glad it didn't stop you from touring the city.  You would have been advised to stay indoors last week. Have a fun and safe trip! 
(P.S. I LOVE your metallic Mulberry Gucci Soho bag posted in another thread!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4261072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a special little bag!!  My pebbled leather Lavender Kisslock make-up bag.  It photographed much darker since it was overcast.


What a pretty color.  Enjoy your new kisslock.


----------



## elisabettaverde

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> I love the kisslock wallet! I have one in red. I hope you're enjoying your visit to SF! We have been anxiously awaiting the rain to get rid of the smoke from the Camp Fire, and we're happy it's here! I'm glad it didn't stop you from touring the city.  You would have been advised to stay indoors last week. Have a fun and safe trip!
> (P.S. I LOVE your metallic Mulberry Gucci Soho bag posted in another thread!)


     Hello!! and thanks!  We were expecting the worst but the air was much better. We had planned this trip awhile ago to spend the holiday with our DD on her school break. Yes, that Gucci is my favorite holiday bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Happy Thanksgiving weekend. 
Sorry about the poor lighting. But the olive pebbled hobo looks really great with my outfit.  It is not as washed out in real life as the photo representation.


----------



## Miss Understood

MrsKC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend.
> Sorry about the poor lighting. But the olive pebbled hobo looks really great with my outfit.  It is not as washed out in real life as the photo representation.



I have this one in Leaf. Great bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend.
> Sorry about the poor lighting. But the olive pebbled hobo looks really great with my outfit.  It is not as washed out in real life as the photo representation.


Happy Thanksgiving weekend to you too! 
I love your bag and your OOTD!


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend.
> Sorry about the poor lighting. But the olive pebbled hobo looks really great with my outfit.  It is not as washed out in real life as the photo representation.


You did good! All looks great together- esp the new bag!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Orange Florentine Clayton Satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> You did good! All looks great together- esp the new bag!!





Miss Understood said:


> I have this one in Leaf. Great bag!





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving weekend to you too!
> I love your bag and your OOTD!



Thank you ladies!! I wore the sweater twice over the long weekend—good Thanksgiving fall colors. I also have this bag in desert. It is a very easy bag to carry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SEWDimples said:


> Orange Florentine Clayton Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4262948


What a great color.  You have a rare treasure.


----------



## SEWDimples

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a great color.  You have a rare treasure.



Thank you.


----------



## Dooneysta

Carried houndstooth satchel in Brick this week...a TJ Maxx adoption I asked them to mark down, because it was clearly used AWHILE then returned...leather corner guards are scratched up, a big teastain type blotch on bottom, and inside was dirty. It’s also saggier/more relaxed than when new. But I didn’t want to leave her there after someone used and abandoned her...


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4266901
> 
> Carried houndstooth satchel in Brick this week...a TJ Maxx adoption I asked them to mark down, because it was clearly used AWHILE then returned...leather corner guards are scratched up, a big teastain type blotch on bottom, and inside was dirty. It’s also saggier/more relaxed than when new. But I didn’t want to leave her there after someone used and abandoned her...


Lol! It was so kind of you to take her in. She is a gorgeous find!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4266901
> 
> Carried houndstooth satchel in Brick this week...a TJ Maxx adoption I asked them to mark down, because it was clearly used AWHILE then returned...leather corner guards are scratched up, a big teastain type blotch on bottom, and inside was dirty. It’s also saggier/more relaxed than when new. But I didn’t want to leave her there after someone used and abandoned her...


Sharp looking handbag.  Glad you rescued her and are giving her some love.   I can just imagine the great outfits you can coordinate with the hounds tooth pattern.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ms Dillen will be 2 months old Dec 4th. Bought her a purse strap from amazon for her birthday.  I love color! (Does it show? )


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Ms Dillen will be 2 months old Dec 4th. Bought her a purse strap from amazon for her birthday.  I love color! (Does it show? )
> View attachment 4268340


What a fun fun pop of color!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> What a fun fun pop of color!!


HI KC!
Thanks! It is fun!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> HI KC!
> Thanks! It is fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


>


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Ms Dillen will be 2 months old Dec 4th. Bought her a purse strap from amazon for her birthday.  I love color! (Does it show? )
> View attachment 4268340


Oh I love it @RuedeNesle! What a wonderful idea - Such a happy bag!! Hope you’re a happy soul every day you carry it (happy the other days as well of course)!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh I love it @RuedeNesle! What a wonderful idea - Such a happy bag!! Hope you’re a happy soul every day you carry it (happy the other days as well of course)!


Hi LB! 
Thanks very much! I am a happy soul every day! Blessed with wonderful friends and family.  I hope the same for you!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks very much! I am a happy soul every day! Blessed with wonderful friends and family.  I hope the same for you!


You seem a happy soul - so glad for you! And thank you much for the well wishes, you’re a sweet soul too.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


----------



## Dooneysta

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


That’s gorgeous! What’s the shade name...?


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Dooneysta said:


> That’s gorgeous! What’s the shade name...?


This is turquoise and it is gorgeous in person. The color is so much richer in person. The color is very true to the one shows on Ilovedooney.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.



Fabulous bag. I would own way more than the one Pebble/Belvedere satchel I have now if either of those collections ditched the metal nameplate. I've grown to hate the metal nameplate and it has spared me many purchases. There are three different colors I'd love to own in a Pebble satchel on offer right now on the sites, but alas...


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


Beautiful!!! And you are so right about low maintenance!


----------



## Dooneysta

DaffodilDuck said:


> Fabulous bag. I would own way more than the one Pebble/Belvedere satchel I have now if either of those collections ditched the metal nameplate. I've grown to hate the metal nameplate and it has spared me many purchases. There are three different colors I'd love to own in a Pebble satchel on offer right now on the sites, but alas...


I saw you railing against the metal nameplate!!! There’s such a breadth of opinion in the bag world, I love it!
See, I’m the other way, I love the square metal, but ONLY the text one! I dislike the square metal plate that says DOONEY above, BOURKE along the bottom and then has the duck in middle...and I don’t have a great reason. It’s just too much ‘negative space’ maybe? I prefer the old-school leather oval most of the time, but I acknowledge on some designs the leather nameplate would be very out of place. I love the plate that says DOONEY above, BOURKE below but has the...it’s like a coat of arms, I guess, between instead of the duck. And I think the plate that is just script, like the Barlows/Dawsons/etc have is just okay. It’s very tasteful but mine often catch on things and I fear tearing one off the bag.

But yes, when a feature just rubs you the wrong way, (looking at you, center dividers!!)it’s hard to feel differently and there’s so many bags out there that fortunately we don’t have to resign ourselves to something we hate!


----------



## MrsKC

Black Saffiano (can’t recall the style).


----------



## aerinha

Moved into my Florentine small logo lock in chestnut. She is my Florentine leather ideal but in this case it makes her rather hard to close because the smooth stiff leather doesn’t want to bend.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.




That is one gorgeous bag!!  I may have to put that on my wish list!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


I actually prefer pebble grain too!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

DaffodilDuck said:


> Fabulous bag. I would own way more than the one Pebble/Belvedere satchel I have now if either of those collections ditched the metal nameplate. I've grown to hate the metal nameplate and it has spared me many purchases. There are three different colors I'd love to own in a Pebble satchel on offer right now on the sites, but alas...



I don't like the metal plate either. The one on my samba got a few scratches on it already. I love the duck logo on the florentine. More subtle in my opinion.


----------



## Debbie66

I just bought this preloved. Does anyone how to get these stains off the purse? Magic eraser?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


Well, thank you very much, Joopy-Snoopy for enabling me...just ordered this bag!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Bestbagyet said:


> Well, thank you very much, Joopy-Snoopy for enabling me...just ordered this bag!



LOL... you're welcome. I wish my camera would capture the color better. A very vibrant bag. The color on ILoveDooney is true to the bag color. I love using a vibrant bag on a doomy gloomy winter day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


HI JS!
What a beautiful color!  I love the luxurious look and feel of Florentine leather, but I need the practicality of pebble grain leather. Most of my bags are pebble grain leather. I'm on buses a lot and PGL works better for me.


----------



## Dooneysta

Debbie66 said:


> I just bought this preloved. Does anyone how to get these stains off the purse? Magic eraser?


Debbie66, I may just not be able to see on my screen, but where are the stains you want to tackle..? Do you mean the water spots on the leather, or are there stains I don’t see on the black coated canvas..?


----------



## Dooneysta

Belvedere Logo Lock Tote in Oyster.
Today is also her DEBUT carry, so I cross posted this photo in the mini reveal thread.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Joopy-Snoopy   My eyes are popping over this color!   I just noticed some pebble leather satchels on Ebay.  The only thing that keeps me from getting this style is wondering about the weight and how easy it is to carry.


Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here’s another shot of Little Lavender Kisslock enjoying crunchy french toast and berries on our last morning of Thanksgiving break.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4273974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another shot of Little Lavender Kisslock enjoying crunchy french toast and berries on our last morning of Thanksgiving break.


Little Lavender Kisslock seems to having a grand time at brunch.   Love that color.   Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4273946
> 
> Belvedere Logo Lock Tote in Oyster.
> Today is also her DEBUT carry, so I cross posted this photo in the mini reveal thread.


Very rich looking handbag.  Hope you enjoy carrying her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


I just love this color.   Enjoy your new Dooney treasure.   I have a turquoise small satchel from the Samba leather collection.   But the color of mine is much stronger.   I like yours better.


----------



## Dooneysta

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4273974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another shot of Little Lavender Kisslock enjoying crunchy french toast and berries on our last morning of Thanksgiving break.


That lavender is awesome. I like that it’s on the blue side.


----------



## Lilybarb

I love all pics of everyone’s frame pouches in so many colors - So functional & handy to carry all sorts of things. An old school design that never loses it’s appeal.


----------



## carterazo

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


What a pretty color! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
I'll take pebbled over florentine any day too. So easy to maintain. A carefree leather.  [emoji108]


----------



## carterazo

DaffodilDuck said:


> Fabulous bag. I would own way more than the one Pebble/Belvedere satchel I have now if either of those collections ditched the metal nameplate. I've grown to hate the metal nameplate and it has spared me many purchases. There are three different colors I'd love to own in a Pebble satchel on offer right now on the sites, but alas...


Yes! My thoughts exactly! I feel the same way about the metal nameplate. I so wish they would do it in the leather. My wallet is happy they don't.  [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4273974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s another shot of Little Lavender Kisslock enjoying crunchy french toast and berries on our last morning of Thanksgiving break.


So cute!


----------



## MrsKC

Woven Tartan Plaid from a few years ago. I love this one. Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> Yes! My thoughts exactly! I feel the same way about the metal nameplate. I so wish they would do it in the leather. My wallet is happy they don't.  [emoji28]


Totally agree as well!! I adore my suede XL Courtney sac, but what would have made it absolutely perfect was a different kind of logo. Another vote for the duck from me!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

elisabettaverde said:


> @Joopy-Snoopy   My eyes are popping over this color!   I just noticed some pebble leather satchels on Ebay.  The only thing that keeps me from getting this style is wondering about the weight and how easy it is to carry.



I think it's the same as any small satchel. I didn't feel the difference switching from samba to this one. I also own a medium florentine and I would say that the florentine is much heavier.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just love this color.   Enjoy your new Dooney treasure.   I have a turquoise small satchel from the Samba leather collection.   But the color of mine is much stronger.   I like yours better.



The color is much richer in person. The color is very true to the pic posted on the dooney and Ilovedooney websites. It's very hard to get the true color of my bag with my camera. I tried indoor. outdoor, flash, no flash... everything.. lol


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Dooneysta said:


> I saw you railing against the metal nameplate!!! There’s such a breadth of opinion in the bag world, I love it!
> See, I’m the other way, I love the square metal, but ONLY the text one! I dislike the square metal plate that says DOONEY above, BOURKE along the bottom and then has the duck in middle...and I don’t have a great reason. It’s just too much ‘negative space’ maybe? I prefer the old-school leather oval most of the time, but I acknowledge on some designs the leather nameplate would be very out of place. I love the plate that says DOONEY above, BOURKE below but has the...it’s like a coat of arms, I guess, between instead of the duck. And I think the plate that is just script, like the Barlows/Dawsons/etc have is just okay. It’s very tasteful but mine often catch on things and I fear tearing one off the bag.



You caught me! Well, I don't exactly hide my increasing distaste for the square metal nameplate. I adore any iteration of the duck because I think visual branding is so much more effective and memorable than letters/script (think the Mercedes Benz symbol or the Jaguar instead of the company name printed out on a plaque on the car hood.)

I like the cursive Dooney & Bourke that appears on the long rectangular leather patch (which is often now on the inside of bags near the internal zipper pocket). oh yes, and I also love the "coat of arms" you mention. Cursive or decorative text is more like a visual logo than plain print.

Yes, I agree that I worry about the newer 3-D text on the City collection catching on things and breaking off.

It's very frustrating to increasingly hate the square metal plate because it seems to be on 80%+ of new and recent releases! Sometimes I need a non-Florentine for practicality and unfortunately most non-Flos now seem to have the plate.

But I'm glad there are others out there like you who have many fine styles to choose from with the metal plate!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

carterazo said:


> Yes! My thoughts exactly! I feel the same way about the metal nameplate. I so wish they would do it in the leather. My wallet is happy they don't.  [emoji28]


It seems to be everywhere! ! I admit I recently bought one bag with it but that's because I actually did need a style like that and wanted leather but not Flo for low-maintenance reasons.


----------



## Dooneysta

DaffodilDuck said:


> You caught me! Well, I don't exactly hide my increasing distaste for the square metal nameplate. I adore any iteration of the duck because I think visual branding is so much more effective and memorable than letters/script (think the Mercedes Benz symbol or the Jaguar instead of the company name printed out on a plaque on the car hood.)
> 
> I like the cursive Dooney & Bourke that appears on the long rectangular leather patch (which is often now on the inside of bags near the internal zipper pocket). oh yes, and I also love the "coat of arms" you mention. Cursive or decorative text is more like a visual logo than plain print.
> 
> Yes, I agree that I worry about the newer 3-D text on the City collection catching on things and breaking off.
> 
> It's very frustrating to increasingly hate the square metal plate because it seems to be on 80%+ of new and recent releases! Sometimes I need a non-Florentine for practicality and unfortunately most non-Flos now seem to have the plate.
> 
> But I'm glad there are others out there like you who have many fine styles to choose from with the metal plate!


I’m visualizing the car with the City-style nameplate in metal horizontally across the front and back hoods. Bwahaha!!
I’m reminded of an athletic shoe brand that had its moment when I was in...idk, middle school...? Called Kaepa, and the gimmick was that there were rubber triangles on the sides, shaped and placed kind of like the ‘fast forward’ symbol, and they snapped in and out. They sold boodles of colors and you could mix and match.

Maybe they should do the same with the metal plates!!


----------



## the_baglover

The metal plates feel very very dated. I love the bags but it's embarrassing to see that metal square


----------



## Lilybarb

Changed to RED in small Toscana satchel. The pebble leather wallet here matches the shade of red more than the florentine does, so we’ll go with that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Changed to RED in small Toscana satchel. The pebble leather wallet here matches the shade of red more than the florentine does, so we’ll go with that.


  I LOVE your sathel and wallet!
I hope you had a good week! Have a great weekend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Changed to RED in small Toscana satchel. The pebble leather wallet here matches the shade of red more than the florentine does, so we’ll go with that.


Great combo.  Love that handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle - thank you, Your meme is soo cute. 
Yes, toscana red is a glow-in-the-dark red isn’t it! Love it. 
Hope you’ve had a great week too - enjoy your weekend Rue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - thank you, Your meme is soo cute.
> Yes, toscana red is a glow-in-the-dark red isn’t it! Love it.
> Hope you’ve had a great week too - enjoy your weekend Rue!


Thanks LB!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Dooneysta said:


> I’m reminded of an athletic shoe brand that had its moment when I was in...idk, middle school...? Called Kaepa, and the gimmick was that there were rubber triangles on the sides, shaped and placed kind of like the ‘fast forward’ symbol, and they snapped in and out. They sold boodles of colors and you could mix and match.
> 
> Maybe they should do the same with the metal plates!!



Don't I *wish!* I think I'm letting myself get a bit too obsessive about it because not too long ago I fantasized about allowing myself to buy a few much-desired styles but finding a way to cover up the nameplate, like with a vinyl sticker of a flower or something. I also considered buying a tote with the understanding I would carry it with the  nameplate hidden against my body--but that only works with styles with backs more or less identical in design to the front.



the_baglover said:


> The metal plates feel very very dated. I love the bags but it's embarrassing to see that metal square



I think of the nameplate as trying to be more "modern" (sleekness in a metal square, plain straight print letters), more urban/ Michael Kors-y, fitting in with city skyscrapers instead of horse stables. But it doesn't fit in well with some bag styles because many have an equestrian look with their shape, their strap or their Sierra reddish-brown or Tan contrast piping, bumpers, etc.

And yes, I do feel somewhat self-conscious even if not totally embarrassed carrying the metal nameplate. In my mind it screams: "_Hi people on the street, this is the brand and I'm here to force you to realize that in case you couldn't tell from the bag's design!" _That makes me feel as if all attention, even my own, is visually drawn to and focused on the nameplate instead of on the design where it rightfully belongs.

Honestly, long before I became a Dooney collector, I could tell a bag was a Dooney even when the wearer was positioned so I couldn't see any name plate or logo.


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> Changed to RED in small Toscana satchel. The pebble leather wallet here matches the shade of red more than the florentine does, so we’ll go with that.


She's beautiful! [emoji7] 





RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your sathel and wallet!
> I hope you had a good week! Have a great weekend![emoji2]


Went looking for your reaction to this bag. You never disappoint. [emoji7] [emoji56] [emoji178]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Went looking for your reaction to this bag. You never disappoint. [emoji7] [emoji56] [emoji178]


 You know me well!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Changed to RED in small Toscana satchel. The pebble leather wallet here matches the shade of red more than the florentine does, so we’ll go with that.


Ooh la la!!! She is a beautiful girl!! This is one of my favorite Dooney's...have it in gray and can't wait to see the one I ordered in bone that arrives next Tuesday!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Ooh la la!!! She is a beautiful girl!! This is one of my favorite Dooney's...have it in gray and can't wait to see the one I ordered in bone that arrives next Tuesday!!!


@Bestbagyet, Toscana sisters in grey! That leather looks so lovely in grey...well, in any color really. I went on Toscana overkill when they were released & overspent on a grey, red, & expresso. The only real regret is that I didn’t get those in the larger size like my ginger satchel. They are so pretty I’d carry 2 at a time if I could.  Dooney gluttony is fun!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet, Toscana sisters in grey! That leather looks so lovely in grey...well, in any color really. I went on Toscana overkill when they were released & overspent on a grey, red, & expresso. The only real regret is that I didn’t get those in the larger size like my ginger satchel. They are so pretty I’d carry 2 at a time if I could.  Dooney gluttony is fun!



I love the Toscana leather also.  And I agree,  so many of the colors are stunning.  I love the navy and the pine green,  also the red and the Bordeaux are beautiful.  The bone is elegant.  And the espresso is very rich.  But the navy is the color that haunts me and I wish I had been able to find more styles. 

I think the larger domed satchel and the small front pocket satchel are the styles that work best for me.  The larger front pocket satchel isn't too large,  nor is it too heavy,   so when I couldn't get the small front pocket,  I did get the larger front pocket satchel.  I also tried a few of the other styles.... hobo and tote.  I like the tote too.   The top of the hobo is too open for my comfort,  but it's a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Bagmedic

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Am I the one who prefers pebble leather over florentine? I love how low maintenance it is and more practical (no rain coat needed). Plus so many color choices.


I love the contrast stitching on the handles!  I have a few in Florentine but will have to check out the pebbled.  I don't carry mine for that reason....fear of getting wet in rain/snow.


----------



## Joimcghee

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4256908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the pebbly goodness of this Lavender Logo Lock? For me Dooney really knows how to do saturated color.  My all time fav of any brand.



I agree!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet, Toscana sisters in grey! That leather looks so lovely in grey...well, in any color really. I went on Toscana overkill when they were released & overspent on a grey, red, & expresso. The only real regret is that I didn’t get those in the larger size like my ginger satchel. They are so pretty I’d carry 2 at a time if I could.  Dooney gluttony is fun!


I really like the design of the front pocket satchel. I bought my grey from eBay, NWT and wrapped. A pretty good deal at 150.00, a couple months ago. I never tried the larger size, but I would be more than willing to buy one if Dooney brings it back. Here's to being bag twins!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> I really like the design of the front pocket satchel. I bought my grey from eBay, NWT and wrapped. A pretty good deal at 150.00, a couple months ago. I never tried the larger size, but I would be more than willing to buy one if Dooney brings it back. Here's to being bag twins!


Wow $150 great deal!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Medium olive suede satchel.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the Toscana leather also.  And I agree,  so many of the colors are stunning.  I love the navy and the pine green,  also the red and the Bordeaux are beautiful.  The bone is elegant.  And the espresso is very rich.  But the navy is the color that haunts me and I wish I had been able to find more styles.
> 
> I think the larger domed satchel and the small front pocket satchel are the styles that work best for me.  The larger front pocket satchel isn't too large,  nor is it too heavy,   so when I couldn't get the small front pocket,  I did get the larger front pocket satchel.  I also tried a few of the other styles.... hobo and tote.  I like the tote too.   The top of the hobo is too open for my comfort,  but it's a beautiful handbag.


lavenderjunkie, I have a question for you (and anyone else who wants to chime in)? Can I justify purchasing the pine green and the espresso toscana front pocket satchel? Since both are deep rich colors (near black), do you think they appear too similar, or, is there enough of a difference to justify my having both?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, I have a question for you (and anyone else who wants to chime in)? Can I justify purchasing the pine green and the espresso toscana front pocket satchel? Since both are deep rich colors (near black), do you think they appear too similar, or, is there enough of a difference to justify my having both?


*BBY:*  I'm the wrong person to ask.... the answer for me would be of course.  YES.

If you can afford spending the money on another handbag (and that's a personal decision, worthy of a chapter on financial choices),   and you like the handbag and the colors,  then go for it when the price is good.

It's true that both the espresso and pine green are dark colors and can be considered neutral.   And yes,  for wardrobing purposes dark brown and dark green are often combined with the same warm color palette.   But to my mind,  the pine green is a very unique color.  In the Toscana leather it's rich and very elegant.  I think it's a great color to add to a handbag collection and I see it as working well with every color of clothing that I can think of.    So the pine green can be considered both a neutral and a fashion accent (pop) of color.  

Also,  I think it makes sense to add unique and special colors to a handbag wardrobe.  Unique colors don't appear every year,  so for a handbag collector,  when those unique colors make an entrance,  it's a good idea to add them to a long term handbag collection.  These colors may be 'in style' or featured for a few years,  but then you won't see them around.   Having them in your collection means you can wear them when ever you want to make your own fashion statement.

I own far too many handbags,  and many of them in the same or similar styles.   In the Toscana small front pocket satchel I have navy, red, and Bordeaux.  I have the pine green in the large front pocket satchel.  I wanted to try both sizes and I have a smaller Florentine Nuovo in pine green,  so I opted for the larger front pocket satchel for some size flexibility.   Browns aren't my comfort zone or first color of choice... but I have the Toscana large domed satchel in espresso and also a large
espresso Flo Nuovo satchel.  I liked the color enough and the style and the price.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY:*  I'm the wrong person to ask.... the answer for me would be of course.  YES.
> 
> If you can afford spending the money on another handbag (and that's a personal decision, worthy of a chapter on financial choices),   and you like the handbag and the colors,  then go for it when the price is good.
> 
> It's true that both the espresso and pine green are dark colors and can be considered neutral.   And yes,  for wardrobing purposes dark brown and dark green are often combined with the same warm color palette.   But to my mind,  the pine green is a very unique color.  In the Toscana leather it's rich and very elegant.  I think it's a great color to add to a handbag collection and I see it as working well with every color of clothing that I can think of.    So the pine green can be considered both a neutral and a fashion accent (pop) of color.
> 
> Also,  I think it makes sense to add unique and special colors to a handbag wardrobe.  Unique colors don't appear every year,  so for a handbag collector,  when those unique colors make an entrance,  it's a good idea to add them to a long term handbag collection.  These colors may be 'in style' or featured for a few years,  but then you won't see them around.   Having them in your collection means you can wear them when ever you want to make your own fashion statement.
> 
> I own far too many handbags,  and many of them in the same or similar styles.   In the Toscana small front pocket satchel I have navy, red, and Bordeaux.  I have the pine green in the large front pocket satchel.  I wanted to try both sizes and I have a smaller Florentine Nuovo in pine green,  so I opted for the larger front pocket satchel for some size flexibility.   Browns aren't my comfort zone or first color of choice... but I have the Toscana large domed satchel in espresso and also a large
> espresso Flo Nuovo satchel.  I liked the color enough and the style and the price.


Hi Lavenderjunkie, thank you for your thoughtful response. I posed this question to you because I am aware that you have several pieces in the Toscana leather, and I needed an honest opinion about the similarity of colors; especially in the same styled bag. My concern is letting the last of the Toscana leather disappear into oblivion and regretting the espresso got away. I think the Toscana is one of the best leathers Dooney has done in a while, and although Dooney will come up with something new (as always they do) I'm not sure it will be as nice (at least to me) as the Toscana. So, thank you for all the thought put into the response to my query! What will I do? I don't know, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## southernbelle82

I know she screams spring/summer but on this dreary day I need a pop of color! Aqua pebble flap crossbody.


----------



## Bestbagyet

southernbelle82 said:


> I know she screams spring/summer but on this dreary day I need a pop of color! Aqua pebble flap crossbody.


She is cute as can be and rightly perfect for a dreary day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> I know she screams spring/summer but on this dreary day I need a pop of color! Aqua pebble flap crossbody.


I love spring colors on handbags this time of year! It's refreshing to see bright colors.  She's beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle82

Bestbagyet said:


> She is cute as can be and rightly perfect for a dreary day!



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> I love spring colors on handbags this time of year! It's refreshing to see bright colors.  She's beautiful!



Thanks! I love everything about her except the strap length, on the longest setting she sits right at my hip and I feel like it looks funny. So I was thinking of removing the strap that came with her and putting on the hunter crossbody strap since it’s a lot longer and has lobster claw clasps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks! I love everything about her except the strap length, on the longest setting she sits right at my hip and I feel like it looks funny. So I was thinking of removing the strap that came with her and putting on the hunter crossbody strap since it’s a lot longer and has lobster claw clasps.


I play musical straps a lot!  I'll either buy a strap, or borrow one from another one of my bags. Where the bag falls, especially cross body, is important for access and comfort.


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> I play musical straps a lot!  I'll either buy a strap, or borrow one from another one of my bags. Where the bag falls, especially cross body, is important for access and comfort.



I’m just scared because the strap on the flap crossbody does not have lobster claw clasps so I’ll could potentially ruin that strap. [emoji51]


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> I’m just scared because the strap on the flap crossbody does not have lobster claw clasps so I’ll could potentially ruin that strap. [emoji51]


Ohhh! I get it now.  I didn't notice that at first.  I see your point.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie, thank you for your thoughtful response. I posed this question to you because I am aware that you have several pieces in the Toscana leather, and I needed an honest opinion about the similarity of colors; especially in the same styled bag. My concern is letting the last of the Toscana leather disappear into oblivion and regretting the espresso got away. I think the Toscana is one of the best leathers Dooney has done in a while, and although Dooney will come up with something new (as always they do) I'm not sure it will be as nice (at least to me) as the Toscana. So, thank you for all the thought put into the response to my query! What will I do? I don't know, but I'll keep you posted.


BBY:  did I mention that next to the navy blue,  I think the pine green is the nicest of the Toscana leather colors.  I also like the Bordeaux and the red a lot.   But the pine green is extremely rich.  Cool colors, like  Blue, or Bordeaux, red, purple, pink.... that's my comfort zone of colors.  For me to adore a green... that says something about the color!


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> BBY:  did I mention that next to the navy blue,  I think the pine green is the nicest of the Toscana leather colors.  I also like the Bordeaux and the red a lot.   But the pine green is extremely rich.  Cool colors, like  Blue, or Bordeaux, red, purple, pink.... that's my comfort zone of colors.  For me to adore a green... that says something about the color!


My pine green Toscana arrives tomorrow. I can hardly wait to see her IRL. Thanks to you, lavenderjunkie, I am anticipating a beautiful bag. I decided against the espresso for now, at least until I see the pine green. I think the sale is over tonight, so I might be missing out on a great price, but I'm sure an after Christmas sale is coming! Thanks again lavenderjunkie for your insight!


----------



## aerinha

Bestbagyet said:


> My pine green Toscana arrives tomorrow. I can hardly wait to see her IRL. Thanks to you, lavenderjunkie, I am anticipating a beautiful bag. I decided against the espresso for now, at least until I see the pine green. I think the sale is over tonight, so I might be missing out on a great price, but I'm sure an after Christmas sale is coming! Thanks again lavenderjunkie for your insight!



I bought my pine green bag because it was the color on sale of a style I wanted to try and wound up loving the color.  It is a great neutral and very classy.


----------



## Dooneysta

Today was her first carry (well, from 6:30 pm onward). Zip Zip in Dallas Cowboys coated cotton.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4284333
> 
> Today was her first carry (well, from 6:30 pm onward). Zip Zip in Dallas Cowboys coated cotton.


Base looks better with her all filled up.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Base looks better with her all filled up.


I intentionally hid it with the angle BUT it does also look a ‘bit’ better. Still pokin’ out. I’ll continue observing, but probably I just wouldn’t buy the coated cotton zip zip version again. It’s all good. Here it is more frontally.


----------



## carterazo

D&B fob on Coach bag. I got this sweet fob a few years back and always forget to use it.


----------



## Dooneysta

carterazo said:


> D&B fob on Coach bag. I got this sweet fob a few years back and always forget to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286767


Goes together really well!


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> D&B fob on Coach bag. I got this sweet fob a few years back and always forget to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286767


NICE bag & the fob is sooo cute!  Love to see pretty bag charms.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Oh how I love this bag...Pine Green Toscana front pocket satchel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Oh how I love this bag...Pine Green Toscana front pocket satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289120


I see why you love her! She's beautiful!


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> I see why you love her! She's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Dooneysta

Making her debut this weekend, Extra Large Courtney Sac in Key Lime.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4291353
> 
> Making her debut this weekend, Extra Large Courtney Sac in Key Lime.


Yowza - that’s really pretty, @Dooneysta! I see that magnet closure - my fav.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Yowza - that’s really pretty, @Dooneysta! I see that magnet closure - my fav.


The Dooney magnets are pretty good! The Courtneys are the first full-size bags I’ve had with the magnet *I think*.


----------



## Stephg

Black Florentine logo lock tote


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Black Florentine logo lock tote


I think black Florentine leather is so rich.   Enjoy your handbag.


----------



## Dooneysta

Stephg said:


> Black Florentine logo lock tote


Wow!!


----------



## FloraDB

*My new obsession, the Florentine domed buckle satchel in natural. Use it for diapers, kid’s snacks, added a makeup pouch for all my lipsticks, and it’s roomy enough for other incidentals like hats, receipts, baby socks lol. THe handles are just long enough to carry over the shoulder. Not too stiff, not too soft, and I love the outside pocket for my iPhone. *


----------



## lavenderjunkie

FloraDB said:


> *My new obsession, the Florentine domed buckle satchel in natural. Use it for diapers, kid’s snacks, added a makeup pouch for all my lipsticks, and it’s roomy enough for other incidentals like hats, receipts, baby socks lol. THe handles are just long enough to carry over the shoulder. Not too stiff, not too soft, and I love the outside pocket for my iPhone. *


So glad it's a winner for you.


----------



## aerinha

Espresso Toscana crossbody is my bag of the month. It has some bumps which isn’t my favorite look


----------



## PinkRex

RuedeNesle said:


> Ms Dillen will be 2 months old Dec 4th. Bought her a purse strap from amazon for her birthday.[emoji3]  I love color! (Does it show? [emoji23])
> View attachment 4268340


Love this strap! It looks familiar, but I'm not sure of the manufacturer? What is it called? I'm loving all the colors!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PinkRex said:


> Love this strap! It looks familiar, but I'm not sure of the manufacturer? What is it called? I'm loving all the colors!


Hi PR!
Thanks very much! Another purse forum member had it on her bag in one of her pictures. As soon as I saw it I wanted it! She said she bought it on amazon and that's where I bought mine.  It's by Reason Charm: Purse Strap Replacemen Guitar Style Multicolor Canvas Crossbody Strap for Handbags. The color is #25. They have several colors to choose from. Mine is the same color the purse forum member bought. I just love all the colors in this one! 
Happy shopping!

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...r=8-4&keywords=reason+charm+guitar+strap&th=1


----------



## PinkRex

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PR!
> Thanks very much! Another purse forum member had it on her bag in one of her pictures. As soon as I saw it I wanted it! She said she bought it on amazon and that's where I bought mine.  It's by Reason Charm: Purse Strap Replacemen Guitar Style Multicolor Canvas Crossbody Strap for Handbags. The color is #25. They have several colors to choose from. Mine is the same color the purse forum member bought. I just love all the colors in this one!
> Happy shopping!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...r=8-4&keywords=reason+charm+guitar+strap&th=1


:waves back!: 
Excellent! Thank you so much! It looks like one that came with a bag I passed on a long time ago and have kicked myself ever since. I'm excited, as it's a harken back to that one!  lol Much appreciated!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PinkRex said:


> :waves back!:
> Excellent! Thank you so much! It looks like one that came with a bag I passed on a long time ago and have kicked myself ever since. I'm excited, as it's a harken back to that one!  lol Much appreciated!


You're welcome! I was just about to edit my post because I forgot to mention the back of the strap. The picture makes it look like the color is the same on both sides. The back of the strap has stripes on it. I wanted to let you know because I was surprised when I received it. I would have loved for it to be the same on both sides, but I still love the strap.

P.S. This is not the same bag in the previous picture. I bought this one on Poshmark in great condition for $50.00 12/26.(It also has the old leather key leash!) The seller said it was red, but I think it's strawberry. It come off pink with the flash, but looks more red without the flash. I'm in Vegas now so it's in front of my red Coach Tyler tote that I use as my carry-on.


----------



## PinkRex

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome! I was just about to edit my post because I forgot to mention the back of the strap. The picture makes it look like the color is the same on both sides. The back of the strap has stripes on it. I wanted to let you know because I was surprised when I received it. I would have loved for it to be the same on both sides, but I still love the strap.
> 
> P.S. This is not the same bag in the previous picture. I bought this one on Poshmark in great condition for $50.00 12/26.(It also has the old leather key leash!) The seller said it was red, but I think it's strawberry. It come off pink with the flash, but looks more red without the flash. I'm in Vegas now so it's in front of my red Coach Tyler tote that I use as my carry-on.
> View attachment 4296767


Gorgeous bags! What a great deal! I have had to limit myself from my Poshmark app at times, as I enjoy it *way* too much. lol I have to agree with you on the color; it looks like strawberry to me as well. It's really a beautiful color. I only have one Dooney in strawberry but enjoy it and have my eye on a couple more styles in that color. 

Thanks for letting me know about the strap's reverse side. I definitely can't tell it's like that from the Amazon listing! Is it meant to be reversible, do you think? Or just a peekaboo while using it? Both sides of the other would be preferable, but it's not going to stop me from snatching one up. [emoji16] 

Enjoy your lovely bags in Vegas!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PinkRex said:


> Gorgeous bags! What a great deal! I have had to limit myself from my Poshmark app at times, as I enjoy it *way* too much. lol I have to agree with you on the color; it looks like strawberry to me as well. It's really a beautiful color. I only have one Dooney in strawberry but enjoy it and have my eye on a couple more styles in that color.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the strap's reverse side. I definitely can't tell it's like that from the Amazon listing! Is it meant to be reversible, do you think? Or just a peekaboo while using it? Both sides of the other would be preferable, but it's not going to stop me from snatching one up. [emoji16]
> 
> Enjoy your lovely bags in Vegas!


Thanks! I was looking for more of a red/red bag but I do love this color also.  I joined Poshmark just before I bought this bag. I tried to stay away, but when I Googled this style one option directed me to Poshmark. I had to join/enroll to save it as a liked item, while I continued to search. Now I find myself checking in every day "just because:.

You're welcome! I don't think it was meant to be reversible but I don't see why you couldn't wear it on the other side, and just have the other colors at the bottom by the hooks. (I may try it that way today.)
Thanks! It's cold in Vegas now, but it's not stopping me from having a good time!


----------



## PinkRex

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! I was looking for more of a red/red bag but I do love this color also.  I joined Poshmark just before I bought this bag. I tried to stay away, but when I Googled this style one option directed me to Poshmark. I had to join/enroll to save it as a liked item, while I continued to search. Now I find myself checking in every day "just because:.[emoji2]
> 
> You're welcome! I don't think it was meant to be reversible but I don't see why you couldn't wear it on the other side, and just have the other colors at the bottom by the hooks. (I may try it that way today.)
> Thanks! It's cold in Vegas now, but it's not stopping me from having a good time! [emoji2]


That's exactly how I found Posh originally! I was searching for a bag and it led me there. I joined, eventually made the purchase, and...I was hooked. Haha! I've sold some of my pieces on there as well and have even made a few really good friends. I like the community aspect of it that makes it a little different than some of the other buying/selling apps. Of all my purchases on Posh, I only had one that didn't arrive as expected and the company was really good at making it right. 

Rock your arm candy in Vegas, regardless of the temperature! [emoji16] I actually think the reverse side of the strap looks pretty good with the strawberry. It's almost like two straps in one if it works out that way. You can change it up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PinkRex said:


> That's exactly how I found Posh originally! I was searching for a bag and it led me there. I joined, eventually made the purchase, and...I was hooked. Haha! I've sold some of my pieces on there as well and have even made a few really good friends. I like the community aspect of it that makes it a little different than some of the other buying/selling apps. Of all my purchases on Posh, I only had one that didn't arrive as expected and the company was really good at making it right.
> 
> Rock your arm candy in Vegas, regardless of the temperature! [emoji16] I actually think the reverse side of the strap looks pretty good with the strawberry. It's almost like two straps in one if it works out that way. You can change it up!


I think I'll check out the community. Thanks for that info and for letting me know Poshmark handled your issue well!!
When I was looking at the picture I took I was thinking the same thing, the striped side does go well with this color! I'm going to wear it that way today.

Thanks again!


----------



## PinkRex

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'll check out the community. Thanks for that info and for letting me know Poshmark handled your issue well!!
> When I was looking at the picture I took I was thinking the same thing, the striped side does go well with this color! I'm going to wear it that way today.
> 
> Thanks again![emoji2]


Same to you! Any time! [emoji16][emoji813]️


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, Beautiful bag Rue! Hope you’re winning in Vegas!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, Beautiful bag Rue! Hope you’re winning in Vegas!!


Thanks LB!
I'm heading back to a casino now to hopefully increase my winnings.  Winnings to date for this trip: $0.00. But I don't gamble (too) much.


----------



## budgetluxegal

Swanky said:


> Post the D&B you're wearing today!
> 
> D&B only please


I'm wearing my Medium Florentine Satchel in the color bone. She's beautiful but huge!


----------



## carterazo

Dooneysta said:


> Goes together really well!





Lilybarb said:


> NICE bag & the fob is sooo cute!  Love to see pretty bag charms.


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Lilybarb

Got all my little organizer bags packed & wallet changed out to carry Flynn tomorrow. There’s still room for a kitchen sink.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Got all my little organizer bags packed & wallet changed out to carry Flynn tomorrow. There’s still room for a kitchen sink.


You are very organized! I love your wallet and your pouches, and I especially love Flynn!  
I hope you and Flynn have a great Sunday!


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing my flo toggle crossbody in natural to church this morning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Got all my little organizer bags packed & wallet changed out to carry Flynn tomorrow. There’s still room for a kitchen sink.


Flynn is a great bag,  holds a ton of stuff.   Love the color you choose.... Steel Blue is beautiful.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Got all my little organizer bags packed & wallet changed out to carry Flynn tomorrow. There’s still room for a kitchen sink.


Woohoo!!!! I'm so glad you love her!


----------



## Bestbagyet

southernbelle82 said:


> Wearing my flo toggle crossbody in natural to church this morning.


Great look!


----------



## VintageViv

Carrying my trusty ol' Equestrian! The classics never let me down.


----------



## Lilybarb

VintageViv said:


> Carrying my trusty ol' Equestrian! The classics never let me down.


Nice!!!


----------



## Brendutch

My new florentine large backpack


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch said:


> My new florentine large backpack [emoji813]
> View attachment 4304708


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Brendutch said:


> My new florentine large backpack
> View attachment 4304708


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!





Dooneysta said:


> WOW!!!!!





Thank you ladies! I'm getting a little addicted to florentine bags...!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> My new florentine large backpack
> View attachment 4304708


WOW! The leather looks so rich and substantial! Makes me want one! She's beautiful!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! The leather looks so rich and substantial! Makes me want one! She's beautiful!


Oh thank you!  The smell is incredible!


----------



## VintageViv

I just switched over to another vintage Dooney I recently acquired: this brown bucket bag. I've been eyeing the AWL 2 bucket bags for awhile but just can't bring myself to spend the money at the moment, and this is my first bucket so I can see how I like it first. So far so good, got this in great condition but not mint (very minor wear here and there) Very roomy despite it being more of a "medium" bag. I think this will be my new beat around town bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Out and about on a rainy Monday morning.


----------



## VintageViv

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a rainy Monday morning.
> View attachment 4305512


Beautiful!!! Love the colorful strap!


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a rainy Monday morning.
> View attachment 4305512


That strap again!!!! It’s a seasoned traveler...so versatile


----------



## RuedeNesle

VintageViv said:


> Beautiful!!! Love the colorful strap!


Thanks very much VV!


Dooneysta said:


> That strap again!!!! It’s a seasoned traveler...so versatile


Thanks D! Yes, it's very versatile and fun!


----------



## Stephg

Carried this cutie today for errands, great crossbody.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Stephg said:


> Carried this cutie today for errands, great crossbody.


Love this bag, especially in the black!!! I have it in the zebra print and think it is the easiest bag to carry. Sure wish Dooney would bring this back in as many colors as the zip zip satchel!


----------



## jessathemessa

Stephg said:


> Carried this cutie today for errands, great crossbody.


Love this bag! Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

jessathemessa said:


> Love this bag! Do you remember the name of it?


Hi!
I know you weren't asking me, but the name is: [Dillen] Teardrop bag. Every time I see it, I go to ebay (and now Poshmark) to see if any are available. There's one in red on Poshmark. I haven't checked ebay yet. Happy shopping!


----------



## jessathemessa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> I know you weren't asking me, but the name is: [Dillen] Teardrop bag. Every time I see it, I go to ebay (and now Poshmark) to see if any are available. There's one in red on Poshmark. I haven't checked ebay yet. Happy shopping!


Thank you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jessathemessa said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Bestbagyet

jessathemessa said:


> Thank you!!


The Dillen Teardrop I bought from eBay, about three months ago, NWT, was priced @125.00. It is one of my best Dooney purchases!


----------



## Dooneysta

It’s a really great bag! Great shape, the leather looks good, the nameplate and duck tag...wow! Never saw this design but now I want it too!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage AWL large Norfolk.


----------



## Lilybarb

Changing today from Flynn (that baby is Heavy!) to Toscana expresso satchel. Just realized I only have one small silver id/card pouch Dooney brand to carry as a wallet & I want something larger. I’m substituting the iridescent silver MKors wallet. The silver on the bag is really prominent so I wanted the wallet to match. Haven’t carried this wallet yet - I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Changing today from Flynn (that baby is Heavy!) to Toscana expresso satchel. Just realized I only have one small silver id/card pouch Dooney brand to carry as a wallet & I want something larger. I’m substituting the iridescent silver MKors wallet. The silver on the bag is really prominent so I wanted the wallet to match. Haven’t carried this wallet yet - I’m looking forward to it.


I hadn't thought about using silver accessories with the Tosacana handbags.   Great idea.  I do use caramel color (or desert) accessories sometimes to match the trim color on a lot of Dooney handbags when I don't have accessories that match the main leather color.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Changing today from Flynn (that baby is Heavy!) to Toscana expresso satchel. Just realized I only have one small silver id/card pouch Dooney brand to carry as a wallet & I want something larger. I’m substituting the iridescent silver MKors wallet. The silver on the bag is really prominent so I wanted the wallet to match. Haven’t carried this wallet yet - I’m looking forward to it.


A bag after my heart! I love the espresso...heck who am I kidding, I love the entire line!


----------



## aerinha

I am cheating for a few weeks with my Italian, custom made “birkin”.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

aerinha said:


> I am cheating for a few weeks with my Italian, custom made “birkin”.


do you have any pictures? I'd love to see a custom made bag! Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> A bag after my heart! I love the espresso...heck who am I kidding, I love the entire line!


Same!


----------



## aerinha

bellebellebelle19 said:


> do you have any pictures? I'd love to see a custom made bag! Thank you!



Here she is. I picked the size, exterior and interior color, and hardware color. I also have it in taupe but they messed up on the size. I got two Kelly styles from them as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Here she is. I picked the size, exterior and interior color, and hardware color. I also have it in taupe but they messed up on the size. I got two Kelly styles from them as well.
> View attachment 4319135
> View attachment 4319137


Very elegant.   Enjoy your custom made handbag.
It's a wonderful idea.... do you mind providing details?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very elegant.   Enjoy your custom made handbag.
> It's a wonderful idea.... do you mind providing details?



It came from Cellerini in Italy. When I contacted them about ordering they sent me papers with sizes, then I picked and gave them the leather colors I wanted off their site. I did this a couple years back and no longer see the Birkin and Kelly style bags on their site. Not sure if they had to give them up or just not list them online. Couldn’t hurt to email them if you’re interested. They speak English


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> It came from Cellerini in Italy. When I contacted them about ordering they sent me papers with sizes, then I picked and gave them the leather colors I wanted off their site. I did this a couple years back and no longer see the Birkin and Kelly style bags on their site. Not sure if they had to give them up or just not list them online. Couldn’t hurt to email them if you’re interested. They speak English


Thanks


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Changing today from Flynn (that baby is Heavy!) to Toscana expresso satchel. Just realized I only have one small silver id/card pouch Dooney brand to carry as a wallet & I want something larger. I’m substituting the iridescent silver MKors wallet. The silver on the bag is really prominent so I wanted the wallet to match. Haven’t carried this wallet yet - I’m looking forward to it.


Omg she is divine!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Moved into my Harrison in melon and Strawberry wallet. I needed a spring pick me up in this dreary winter weather.


----------



## pmburk

D&B vintage Norfolk again today.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is divine!!!!


Thank you @BadWolf10!
We’re not the only ones who find it beautiful. A funny story...I had a dr. appointment (female physician) a couple days ago. My bag was sitting in the chair next to me. The entire time the doc & I were talking, her eyes kept shifting over to the satchel. I considered handing it to her for an examination.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @BadWolf10!
> We’re not the only ones who find it beautiful. A funny story...I had a dr. appointment (female physician) a couple days ago. My bag was sitting in the chair next to me. The entire time the doc & I were talking, her eyes kept shifting over to the satchel. I considered handing it to her for an examination.


----------



## Dooneysta

aerinha said:


> It came from Cellerini in Italy. When I contacted them about ordering they sent me papers with sizes, then I picked and gave them the leather colors I wanted off their site. I did this a couple years back and no longer see the Birkin and Kelly style bags on their site. Not sure if they had to give them up or just not list them online. Couldn’t hurt to email them if you’re interested. They speak English



If you hanker for another, Teddy Blake also makes high-quality ‘Firkins’, usually in the $600-3000 range...or if you just want a beater bag, Amazon actually hosts a ‘decent’ brand called Ainifeel. I was shocked at the quality, in a good way. I don’t own a Birkin but have handled/borrowed several (I have some rich-$&@ family ) and own other H bags and the Ainifeel would not fool anyone familiar with H, but it’s well-made on its own merits. I say ‘Firkin’ but it’s not counterfeit, it’s merely of the same design. But a spectacular train/plane/beater bag because it was like, a hundred and twenty bucks. It doesn’t look like a twelve-thousand dollar bag, but it doesn’t look like a hundred dollar bag.
Yours has acquired lovely slouch!


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> If you hanker for another, Teddy Blake also makes high-quality ‘Firkins’, usually in the $600-3000 range...or if you just want a beater bag, Amazon actually hosts a ‘decent’ brand called Ainifeel. I was shocked at the quality, in a good way. I don’t own a Birkin but have handled/borrowed several (I have some rich-$&@ family ) and own other H bags and the Ainifeel would not fool anyone familiar with H, but it’s well-made on its own merits. I say ‘Firkin’ but it’s not counterfeit, it’s merely of the same design. But a spectacular train/plane/beater bag because it was like, a hundred and twenty bucks. It doesn’t look like a twelve-thousand dollar bag, but it doesn’t look like a hundred dollar bag.
> Yours has acquired lovely slouch!



I was looking at the Ainifeel bags because I never got around to getting a black Firkin when I was ordering from Cellerini which I think retailed at $600 and then DHL hit me with import taxes so I stopped ordering.  During a stupid period I owned a preloved Birkin long enough to know I needed a 30 not the 35 I had and that the price I paid took all the enjoyment out of it.  If someone has the income to treat a bag that expensive the way I treat my Dooney priced bags, more power too them, but for me that was waaaay too much for something that can fly off the seat of my car.  Good to hear what Ainifeel and Teddy Blake are like for future reference


----------



## 504Crystal

I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

504Crystal said:


> I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


Beautiful condition.


----------



## RuedeNesle

504Crystal said:


> I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


I love when I see someone carrying a vintage Dooney bag. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## 504Crystal

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful condition.


.  

Thank you



RuedeNesle said:


> I love when I see someone carrying a vintage Dooney bag. Yours is beautiful!



Thank you so much! I try to take good care of her. Somewhere along the road...this little closure knob/screw/thingy that kinda looks like the towing attachment you see in the back of pickup trucks fell off  I’ve been trying to find a similar one to no avail. Besides that, she’s served me well


----------



## RuedeNesle

504Crystal said:


> .
> Thank you so much! I try to take good care of her. Somewhere along the road...this little closure knob/screw/thingy that kinda looks like the towing attachment you see in the back of pickup trucks fell off  I’ve been trying to find a similar one to no avail. Besides that, she’s served me well


I  noticed that, and I like that you left it that way instead of using something that didn't match the original piece. I think it keeps the vintage integrity that way. It's beautiful just the way it is! (And good job explaining what the knob/screw thingy looked like! The towing attachment was a perfect example!

P.S. Great job on your Coach "soak and reshape" in the Coach forum!


----------



## aerinha

Moved into my black Florentine Bristol. She has brown stitching and brown edging.  Liking it but what on earth do they think anyone is putting in that tiny back slip pocket?


----------



## Bestbagyet

aerinha said:


> Moved into my black Florentine Bristol. She has brown stitching and brown edging.  Liking it but what on earth do they think anyone is putting in that tiny back slip pocket?
> View attachment 4330726


aerinha, your Bristol is beautiful in black!


----------



## 504Crystal

RuedeNesle said:


> I  noticed that, and I like that you left it that way instead of using something that didn't match the original piece. I think it keeps the vintage integrity that way. It's beautiful just the way it is! (And good job explaining what the knob/screw thingy looked like! The towing attachment was a perfect example!
> 
> P.S. Great job on your Coach "soak and reshape" in the Coach forum!



Thank you lol!!! That’s the only thing that popped in my head and I drive a pick up lol!!! 

Also thank you!!! It gave the bag a completely new look!


----------



## Brendutch

With my Buckley


----------



## SandraElle

Bought. Sold. Bought again. Moss Smith.


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> With my Buckley
> View attachment 4330947


Admiring your buckley....is that the chestnut? Would you consider it heavy AFTER you put your things in?


----------



## Brendutch

Lilybarb said:


> Admiring your buckley....is that the chestnut? Would you consider it heavy AFTER you put your things in?


Yes, that is the chestnut florentine/nubuck leather buckley. I find it very heavy when I put the usual things inside. I just wish it had a wider strap. Right now I’m using the Speedy bandouliere strap ( the dark brown from the damier ebene print) which helps a lot. Nevertheless,  I still love the look of this bag and it will stay in my collection forever.


----------



## cheidel

504Crystal said:


> I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


A beautiful Classic!


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Yes, that is the chestnut florentine/nubuck leather buckley. I find it very heavy when I put the usual things inside. I just wish it had a wider strap. Right now I’m using the Speedy bandouliere strap ( the dark brown from the damier ebene print) which helps a lot. Nevertheless,  I still love the look of this bag and it will stay in my collection forever.


@Brendutch, thank you! Tho I always drool over this bag, I need to leave the really weighty ones ALONE. My new flynns taught me this lesson, & I thought none could be heavier than a med flo satchel- Wrong!  I certainly understand your love for your Buckley tho. It is just a majorly attractive design no doubt.


----------



## Lilybarb

I’m changing out of the flor Toscana satchel (which was a terrific carry!) into this pebble grain plum cb that I’ve never carried. I have shortened the strap from this pic. Since packing it, I can already tell I won’t carry it for long as it is not roomy enough, and I really don’t know why I purchased it. It will most likely be a “need to sell”.


----------



## southerncharm

504Crystal said:


> I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


STUNNING!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm very sensitive to the weight of handbags.   I find that the longer the handle or strap,  the heavier the bag feels.   I think it has to do with balance and how the handbag swings.  The same handbag feels lighter (a bit) when carried by it's handles rather than a shoulder strap.  Maybe it's all my imagination.   And shorter handled bags,  like the Barlow  feel lighter than the Flynn,  which has much longer handles. (Of course the leather, size, trim, hardware, etc. also make a big difference).  But all things being the same,  the same handbag feels heavier to me when carried by the longer strap.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Ms Charcoal Flo Domed Satchel has been riding with me the past three days. I am on a Flo Domed Satchel kick right now and can't get enough. Really need a DB sale so I can pick up the Steel Blue.


----------



## 504Crystal

cheidel said:


> A beautiful Classic!


Thank you! And WHO DAT!!!!



southerncharm said:


> STUNNING!


Thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Charcoal Flo Domed Satchel has been riding with me the past three days. I am on a Flo Domed Satchel kick right now and can't get enough. Really need a DB sale so I can pick up the Steel Blue.


Glad you are enjoying your Charcoal Domed Satchel.   The Steel Blue will be beautiful.   Fingers crossed for a good sale.   I want a Steel Blue Flo too.... either a Bristol or a small satchel.


----------



## cheidel

504Crystal said:


> Thank you! And WHO DAT!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you


Who Dat!!!!


----------



## Lady&theBag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Charcoal Domed Satchel.   The Steel Blue will be beautiful.   Fingers crossed for a good sale.   I want a Steel Blue Flo too.... either a Bristol or a small satchel.


Thank you! If you want the Steel Blue, call the outlets. Steel Blue and Ecru or their springs colors so you are likely to find a Small Satchel at one of them. And I feel like I saw outlet pics with the Bristol in it from a few weeks ago so you may find one of those as well.


----------



## MaryBel

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Charcoal Flo Domed Satchel has been riding with me the past three days. I am on a Flo Domed Satchel kick right now and can't get enough. Really need a DB sale so I can pick up the Steel Blue.


Love your satchel! I need to get a charcoal florentine! I don't have any in that color! 
I bet the steel blue would be nice! That color I need to get too but in a different style. I already have a few of the domed satchels (teal, plum and natural).


----------



## MaryBel

Lilybarb said:


> I’m changing out of the flor Toscana satchel (which was a terrific carry!) into this pebble grain plum cb that I’ve never carried. I have shortened the strap from this pic. Since packing it, I can already tell I won’t carry it for long as it is not roomy enough, and I really don’t know why I purchased it. It will most likely be a “need to sell”.


WOW, love this one! So pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Charcoal Flo Domed Satchel has been riding with me the past three days. I am on a Flo Domed Satchel kick right now and can't get enough. Really need a DB sale so I can pick up the Steel Blue.


[emoji173] love that charcoal!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Charcoal Flo Domed Satchel has been riding with me the past three days. I am on a Flo Domed Satchel kick right now and can't get enough. Really need a DB sale so I can pick up the Steel Blue.


So equestrian.... I love it!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lady&theBag said:


> Thank you! If you want the Steel Blue, call the outlets. Steel Blue and Ecru or their springs colors so you are likely to find a Small Satchel at one of them. And I feel like I saw outlet pics with the Bristol in it from a few weeks ago so you may find one of those as well.


Thank you.  I will call them.


----------



## Lilybarb

MaryBel said:


> WOW, love this one! So pretty!


Thank you @MaryBel! I think I must have purchased it just for the color lol. It is not large enough for an everyday day bag for me & to carry as a cb it’s too heavy, but the strap is too thin as a shoulder bag. Can ya tell I don’t like it?


----------



## MaryBel

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @MaryBel! I think I must have purchased it just for the color lol. It is not large enough for an everyday day bag for me & to carry as a cb it’s too heavy, but the strap is too thin as a shoulder bag. Can ya tell I don’t like it?


You know, I used to think the same way, that it was too small. For me, bags had to be on the medium to large range, kind of anything the same size or bigger than the cooper hobo, but lately I've downsized on the stuff that I carry and surprisingly enough, I now am used to going out with all the stuff I was carrying before. I am to the point that I can get out with just my cell phone, wallet and keys, so I'm carrying bags even smaller than this. I actually love this style because I can carry a lot on it: small wallet, phone, water bottle, sunglasses and sometimes even the little pill case. I have a few of these, I think 3 nylon and 2 leather. The nylon are my favorite to take on vacations, since I can put them inside a bigger tote which I use as my personal item on the plane but then take just the cross body for sightseeing. I mostly carry them as shoulder bags, but I always keep the extra portion of the strap in the from pocket just in case.


----------



## Lilybarb

MaryBel said:


> You know, I used to think the same way, that it was too small. For me, bags had to be on the medium to large range, kind of anything the same size or bigger than the cooper hobo, but lately I've downsized on the stuff that I carry and surprisingly enough, I now am used to going out with all the stuff I was carrying before. I am to the point that I can get out with just my cell phone, wallet and keys, so I'm carrying bags even smaller than this. I actually love this style because I can carry a lot on it: small wallet, phone, water bottle, sunglasses and sometimes even the little pill case. I have a few of these, I think 3 nylon and 2 leather. The nylon are my favorite to take on vacations, since I can put them inside a bigger tote which I use as my personal item on the plane but then take just the cross body for sightseeing. I mostly carry them as shoulder bags, but I always keep the extra portion of the strap in the from pocket just in case.


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts on this - I certainly can appreciate your perspective. Yes, the Cooper is my perfect bag of bags; the size is just right! It will carry everything I feel a need to carry every day plus anything else I want to throw in, & still not be to heavy. 
If I reclassified this plum cb to a rain purse, it could serve a purpose. My main carry items, wallet, checkbook (yes I still carry lol), light cosmetic bag, phone, keys, a hard candy/gum pouch, is too much for this bag IF I want to use it as an everyday bag. The only time I carry lighter is when I carry a “it’s raining cats and dogs” bag, of which I have plenty. I just have no need for a purple rain bag. I wanted it to be something I could comfortably carry any day, & it just didn’t make the cut.


----------



## Lilybarb

Patterson drawstring w/red wallet


----------



## MrsKC

Today I am going to carry by Bordeaux Toscana Satchel. When I took it out of its dust bag and unstuffed it I realized I have never carried it .

Anyway, I don’t put too much in my bag and it is pretty heavy. I am used to CBs now.

I have on a Bordeaux jacket and pants with a grey turtleneck......might be Bordeaux overload, lol!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Patterson drawstring w/red wallet


Mornin' LB!
I watched the Dooney shows yesterday on QVC. Every time they presented the drawstring Patterson it took everything I had to sit on my hands and not get it in lemon. I know I need a zip top bag, especially when I'm on buses in the city, but I love the Patterson DS! And don't get me started on your beautiful wallet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Today I am going to carry by Bordeaux Toscana Satchel. When I took it out of its dust bag and unstuffed it I realized I have never carried it .
> 
> Anyway, I don’t put too much in my bag and it is pretty heavy. I am used to CBs now.
> 
> I have on a Bordeaux jacket and pants with a grey turtleneck......might be Bordeaux overload, lol!!


Mornin' KC! 
I hope all is well with you and your family!
Your Bordeaux Toscana is beautiful! I know what you mean about the weight of this bag. I was going to use mine as a "guilt carry" because I haven't carried it since April of 2017. (I did carry it for 4 months every day before that.) It's always felt heavy lugging it around the city when I'm walking up hills, or just grocery shopping, but after carrying small CBB's for the last 11 months, it feels even heavier now. So I didn't carry it. I'm not sure when it'll see the light of day again, but when I see it in my closet I tell myself I need to find an occasion to carry it.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Today I am going to carry by Bordeaux Toscana Satchel. When I took it out of its dust bag and unstuffed it I realized I have never carried it .
> 
> Anyway, I don’t put too much in my bag and it is pretty heavy. I am used to CBs now.
> 
> I have on a Bordeaux jacket and pants with a grey turtleneck......might be Bordeaux overload, lol!!


Oh but it is a really pretty (heavy) bag!!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I watched the Dooney shows yesterday on QVC. Every time they presented the drawstring Patterson it took everything I had to sit on my hands and not get it in lemon. I know I need a zip top bag, especially when I'm on buses in the city, but I love the Patterson DS! And don't get me started on your beautiful wallet!


Dooney was on QVC???
Morning to you, dear! Yes ma’m, we do need something yellow. The lemon drawstring would be really lucious!, but a zip top on a bus is totally understandable. I think when the yellow nylon Erica comes back in stock (missed it of course!) that it shall be my one yellow bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Dooney was on QVC???
> Morning to you, dear! Yes ma’m, we do need something yellow. The lemon drawstring would be really lucious!, but a zip top on a bus is totally understandable. I think when the yellow nylon Erica comes back in stock (missed it of course!) that it shall be my one yellow bag.


Yes, there were two shows yesterday. One live on Q2 for an hour at 1pm PT, then a 2 hour live show at 3pm PT on QVC. They presented the Patterson DS each time. There's a 2 hour live show coming on Q2 this afternoon 1pm PT (4pm ET).


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> I hope all is well with you and your family!
> Your Bordeaux Toscana is beautiful! I know what you mean about the weight of this bag. I was going to use mine as a "guilt carry" because I haven't carried it since April of 2017. (I did carry it for 4 months every day before that.) It's always felt heavy lugging it around the city when I'm walking up hills, or just grocery shopping, but after carrying small CBB's for the last 11 months, it feels even heavier now. So I didn't carry it. I'm not sure when it'll see the light of day again, but when I see it in my closet I tell myself I need to find an occasion to carry it.


Hi RN!! Yes all is well—I hope with you and yours as well. We have had cold and snow in the Midwest—but, hey, it is February . 
I remember your red Toscana and how excited you were about it. But, it seems like we both have downsided in contents and bags. So, it is kinda hard to go back to the heavy bags.....but they are so beautiful. For work tomorrow, I will probably switch back to my olive pebble hobo. It’s fairly light and carries well. 
What is on your want list right now?


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> Oh but it is a really pretty (heavy) bag!!


Thank you !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi RN!! Yes all is well—I hope with you and yours as well. We have had cold and snow in the Midwest—but, hey, it is February .
> I remember your red Toscana and how excited you were about it. But, it seems like we both have downsided in contents and bags. So, it is kinda hard to go back to the heavy bags.....but they are so beautiful. For work tomorrow, I will probably switch back to my olive pebble hobo. It’s fairly light and carries well.
> What is on your want list right now?


Good to know all is well! All is well here also! I was so excited about my red Toscana I didn't mind paying full price for it. (Until the price dropped 50 percent about 3 months later! )  I really enjoy carrying smaller CBB's now. I fought it for so long because I wanted something big enough for "whatever" I wanted to carry.
On my want list now are two bags: 1. Small red Florentine pocket satchel. 2. Yellow CBB for the Spring/Summer. I've been checking ebay and poshmark mostly because I know I won't carry it much so I don't want to pay a lot for something that's going to spend more time in my closet than on me.


----------



## aerinha

I found a use for the tiny pocket!  It can hold half my key ring


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Patterson drawstring w/red wallet


Love!![emoji173]


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Patterson drawstring w/red wallet


After seeing your post, I ordered a Patterson aimee lol. New spring bag on the way ! It's cold and snowy here in Illinois so I'm ready for something bright and pretty


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, there were two shows yesterday. One live on Q2 for an hour at 1pm PT, then a 2 hour live show at 3pm PT on QVC. They presented the Patterson DS each time. There's a 2 hour live show coming on Q2 this afternoon 1pm PT (4pm ET).


Thanks for heads up ...3 for 3. Managed to miss all shows lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> After seeing your post, I ordered a Patterson aimee lol. New spring bag on the way ! It's cold and snowy here in Illinois so I'm ready for something bright and pretty


Good! What color will be brightening up Illinois??


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Good! What color will be brightening up Illinois??


Persimmon [emoji173]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Persimmon [emoji173]


Oooh - persimmon will look sooo pretty with that butterscotch trim!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Good to know all is well! All is well here also! I was so excited about my red Toscana I didn't mind paying full price for it. (Until the price dropped 50 percent about 3 months later! )  I really enjoy carrying smaller CBB's now. I fought it for so long because I wanted something big enough for "whatever" I wanted to carry.
> On my want list now are two bags: 1. Small red Florentine pocket satchel. 2. Yellow CBB for the Spring/Summer. I've been checking ebay and poshmark mostly because I know I won't carry it much so I don't want to pay a lot for something that's going to spend more time in my closet than on me.


I hope you find them both and get great deals!! I need to look at Poshmark,I don’t think I have ever been on that site. I don’t have anything particular on my radar. I think it would be nice to have something from the Selleria line. I also wish Dooney made more smooth leather. I really enjoy that leather. My TJM gets a few good bags every now and then but I haven’t picked anything up since the Christmas sales. I got a natural flo Cameron and a natural flo flap foldover as well as a natural flo wallet. My issue is —none have been carried. So, I am trying to make sure it is something I really think it will use (and I did think I would use those) before I click “pay” lol!! 
Enjoy your week RN .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I hope you find them both and get great deals!! I need to look at Poshmark,I don’t think I have ever been on that site. I don’t have anything particular on my radar. I think it would be nice to have something from the Selleria line. I also wish Dooney made more smooth leather. I really enjoy that leather. My TJM gets a few good bags every now and then but I haven’t picked anything up since the Christmas sales. I got a natural flo Cameron and a natural flo flap foldover as well as a natural flo wallet. My issue is —none have been carried. So, I am trying to make sure it is something I really think it will use (and I did think I would use those) before I click “pay” lol!!
> Enjoy your week RN .


Thanks! I love the Selleria line too. But, like you, I want to make sure I get something I'm going to use. Since moving, I (try to) buy bags I know I will carry daily for months, and will withstand the weather, buses and grandchildren tossing it in the back seat. My Dillen CBB's are perfect for that. I've been carrying a Dillen CBB daily since October 5th. (I carried it in red/orange, then bought one on poshmark for $50 in strawberry, which I've been carrying daily since December 31st.) I hope you get a chance/desire to carry your beautiful Flo Cameron, flap foldover, and wallet soon!

When you have time, check out Poshmark. They have a lot of Dooney (and other) brands at reasonable prices, and most are in good condition or new. What I like about PM is you don't have bid for items. If you see something you like you can buy it right away, or you can make an offer. The seller may accept or counter.  And, I think I have this correct, shipping is $6.79 for all items. And it's expedited shipping. If you're thinking about an item, put it in your likes. Sometimes a seller will make a 24 hour offer to everyone who liked an item. It's usually a reduced price on the item and reduced shipping. I have 15 bags in my likes right now. A seller made an offer on one at a great price, but I didn't realize the bag didn't have a detachable CBB strap, and I like changing out my straps. So I took it out my likes. Regardless of the price, I want to get a bag I'll actually enjoy using.  
Enjoy your week too KC!


----------



## BadWolf10

Caramel Logan with Strawberry wallet on this dreary February day


----------



## BadWolf10

Pic


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338019


Love the bag and the wallet! Very pretty! I like that Logan has an outside zip pocket.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Brendutch said:


> With my Buckley
> View attachment 4330947


GORGEOUS! Which colors and leathers is that?


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! I love the Selleria line too. But, like you, I want to make sure I get something I'm going to use. Since moving, I (try to) buy bags I know I will carry daily for months, and will withstand the weather, buses and grandchildren tossing it in the back seat. My Dillen CBB's are perfect for that. I've been carrying a Dillen CBB daily since October 5th. (I carried it in red/orange, then bought one on poshmark for $50 in strawberry, which I've been carrying daily since December 31st.) I hope you get a chance/desire to carry your beautiful Flo Cameron, flap foldover, and wallet soon!
> 
> When you have time, check out Poshmark. They have a lot of Dooney (and other) brands at reasonable prices, and most are in good condition or new. What I like about PM is you don't have bid for items. If you see something you like you can buy it right away, or you can make an offer. The seller may accept or counter.  And, I think I have this correct, shipping is $6.79 for all items. And it's expedited shipping. If you're thinking about an item, put it in your likes. Sometimes a seller will make a 24 hour offer to everyone who liked an item. It's usually a reduced price on the item and reduced shipping. I have 15 bags in my likes right now. A seller made an offer on one at a great price, but I didn't realize the bag didn't have a detachable CBB strap, and I like changing out my straps. So I took it out my likes. Regardless of the price, I want to get a bag I'll actually enjoy using.
> Enjoy your week too KC!


Thank you for all of that great information on Poshmark. I will check it out!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338019


Beautiful choices! Thank you for a “real pic” of a Logan. It looks much nicer than in D&B’s pic. Will have to look into this....


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful choices! Thank you for a “real pic” of a Logan. It looks much nicer than in D&B’s pic. Will have to look into this....


I really love the strawberry color. I have it in a zip zip as well. It's a great all year berry color [emoji4]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I really love the strawberry color. I have it in a zip zip as well. It's a great all year berry color [emoji4]


I agree, the strawberry being a year round shade. I have a bubble gum cooper & it goes best in summer I think, but I like pink, wear alot of darker pink & wanted a deeper shade that would “go” four seasons. You’re right, strawberry fits the bill


----------



## Qwerty888

All Weather Leather 2 Medium Drawstring, color Ivy with British Tan trim.. I have the exact same model on 1980s version. 

The new one tends easier to slip off my shoulder... Perhaps it is because of strap of the older one has been broken in, just my guess..  

Anyone has same issue?  
And will the strap of new one be more flexible and less slipping off the shoulder?


----------



## Lilybarb

Qwerty888 said:


> All Weather Leather 2 Medium Drawstring, color Ivy with British Tan trim.. I have the exact same model on 1980s version.
> 
> The new one tends easier to slip off my shoulder... Perhaps it is because of strap of the older one has been broken in, just my guess..
> 
> Anyone has same issue?
> And will the strap of new one be more flexible and less slipping off the shoulder?


@Qwerty888, I have this bag but unfortunately have not carried it as yet. I can tell you that strap new is rather stiff, but I would think flexibility will come with use. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> All Weather Leather 2 Medium Drawstring, color Ivy with British Tan trim.. I have the exact same model on 1980s version.
> 
> The new one tends easier to slip off my shoulder... Perhaps it is because of strap of the older one has been broken in, just my guess..
> 
> Anyone has same issue?
> And will the strap of new one be more flexible and less slipping off the shoulder?


I love the Ivy color. How is the length of the strap drop? The review comments are not positive. I have been wanting this bag for a long time. Do you have any other Dooney drawstrings?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lilybarb said:


> @Qwerty888, I have this bag but unfortunately have not carried it as yet. I can tell you that strap new is rather stiff, but I would think flexibility will come with use. Wish I could be of more help.


Beautiful! Are you happy with it?


----------



## Qwerty888

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love the Ivy color. How is the length of the strap drop? The review comments are not positive. I have been wanting this bag for a long time. Do you have any other Dooney drawstrings?



I have it's eldest sister, the TPFs said it was made in 1985, the drawstring and the logo are not in the same side. Color is black and BT trim. 

The strapdrop max is 13-14, both vintage and newer. Definitely not for xbody. 

I prefer leather in vintage, although 30+ yo, the leather is much stiffer than the new one. The new one can be categorized as a slouchy bag, i have to put something inside when it is resting, so it can maintain its shape. While the vintage can stand tall while empty.. 

Love the ivy color, but I think I might want to let it go for the strap keeps slipping off..


----------



## Qwerty888

Lilybarb said:


> @Qwerty888, I have this bag but unfortunately have not carried it as yet. I can tell you that strap new is rather stiff, but I would think flexibility will come with use. Wish I could be of more help.



Bright red looks cool. Hope u enjoy it.  

Btw, do you have another dooney drawstring? I saw Kendall has thin strap. I always wonder, if u have other bag with similat strap, is the thin one comfortable to use?


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @Qwerty888, I have this bag but unfortunately have not carried it as yet. I can tell you that strap new is rather stiff, but I would think flexibility will come with use. Wish I could be of more help.


Love that red! She is gorgeous..... anxious to hear how she carries


----------



## BadWolf10

Qwerty888 said:


> I have it's eldest sister, the TPFs said it was made in 1985, the drawstring and the logo are not in the same side. Color is black and BT trim.
> 
> The strapdrop max is 13-14, both vintage and newer. Definitely not for xbody.
> 
> I prefer leather in vintage, although 30+ yo, the leather is much stiffer than the new one. The new one can be categorized as a slouchy bag, i have to put something inside when it is resting, so it can maintain its shape. While the vintage can stand tall while empty..
> 
> Love the ivy color, but I think I might want to let it go for the strap keeps slipping off..


I love this one, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Qwerty888

BadWolf10 said:


> I love this one, she is gorgeous!


Thanks badwolf10.. she is old but still kicks ass


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Qwerty888 said:


> I have it's eldest sister, the TPFs said it was made in 1985, the drawstring and the logo are not in the same side. Color is black and BT trim.
> 
> The strapdrop max is 13-14, both vintage and newer. Definitely not for xbody.
> 
> I prefer leather in vintage, although 30+ yo, the leather is much stiffer than the new one. The new one can be categorized as a slouchy bag, i have to put something inside when it is resting, so it can maintain its shape. While the vintage can stand tall while empty..
> 
> Love the ivy color, but I think I might want to let it go for the strap keeps slipping off..


I love the Ivy too. It is not available at this time Thank you for your reply. You have been a big help


----------



## FloraDB

Midnight Blue pebbled leather and Walnut Vachetta Teardrop Satchel with Sammi tassel in the same color.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Love that red! She is gorgeous..... anxious to hear how she carries


@BadWolf10, Tho I do really like the design, the red is much more red-orange than the pic or Dooney’s pic show. I was rather put off by the color but ended up keeping it. Dooney should relabel it from red to red-orange to keep honesty in advertising.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10, Tho I do really like the design, the red is much more red-orange than the pic or Dooney’s pic show. I was rather put off by the color but ended up keeping it. Dooney should relabel it from red to red-orange to keep honesty in advertising.  [emoji38]


I agree! So many times the color doesn't match the website. Ugh. She is pretty tho, I'm a sucker for a bucket/drawstring or hobo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

FloraDB said:


> Midnight Blue pebbled leather and Walnut Vachetta Teardrop Satchel with Sammi tassel in the same color.


Hi Flora!
I love this style! And I love the tassel with it!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338019


Hey @BadWolf10 - I keep coming back to look at your pic. What is the color of your wallet here called? It’s right up my alley!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @BadWolf10 - I keep coming back to look at your pic. What is the color of your wallet here called? It’s right up my alley!


This is the strawberry continental,  it matches my strawberry cooper perfectly too


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> This is the strawberry continental,  it matches my strawberry cooper perfectly too


Thank you!  The color in your pic is even prettier than Dooney’s photo.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> This is the strawberry continental,  it matches my strawberry cooper perfectly too


I had to think on it awhile as I’m overflowing in wallets - then I ordered it.     Thanks again!


----------



## Stephg

Carried black/black Olivia today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Carried black/black Olivia today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347980


She's beautiful, especially with the twilly!


----------



## Lilybarb

Newly received navy Cameron (looks black in pic but not in hand) ready to carry tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

FloraDB said:


> Midnight Blue pebbled leather and Walnut Vachetta Teardrop Satchel with Sammi tassel in the same color.


Such a great bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Newly received navy Cameron (looks black in pic but not in hand) ready to carry tomorrow


What a beautiful set! 
I hope you're having a great Friday!


----------



## MrsKC

TSV from 5-6 yrs ago. I was always fond of this one. 
Happy Saturday Everyone.


----------



## bag-princess

Found this in my closet yesterday - still in it’s dustbag! Brand new and I am using it now. Anyone know how old the denim line is??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> TSV from 5-6 yrs ago. I was always fond of this one.
> Happy Saturday Everyone.


I remember that handbag.   I love the snake skin embossed leather.  Enjoy your hidden treasure.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful set!
> I hope you're having a great Friday!


@RuedeNesle, that you so much! I  do like the Cameron style very much. Hope you’re having a peaceful Sunday, Rue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, that you so much! I  do like the Cameron style very much. Hope you’re having a peaceful Sunday, Rue.


Mornin' LB! 
I woke up and I'm watching the sunrise, so I'm blessed and at peace, even though my heart is heavy. My nephew drives a van for Atlas Air in Houston, picking up Pilots and Flight Attendants and taking them to their hotel. While he was waiting for his first pickup yesterday he learned the cargo plane he was waiting for crashed and the three pilots aboard (he knew all three) had died in the crash. It's sad when anyone dies in any type of crash, but when you're close to the victims it hurts even more. He had to help with directing the Press into a certain area, then he had to finish his shift, picking up other Pilots and Flight Attendants as they arrived.  The families of the Pilots are in my prayers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I woke up and I'm watching the sunrise, so I'm blessed and at peace, even though my heart is heavy. My nephew drives a van for Atlas Air in Houston, picking up Pilots and Flight Attendants and taking them to their hotel. While he was waiting for his first pickup yesterday he learned the cargo plane he was waiting for crashed and the three pilots aboard (he knew all three) had died in the crash. It's sad when anyone dies in any type of crash, but when you're close to the victims it hurts even more. He had to help with directing the Press into a certain area, then he had to finish his shift, picking up other Pilots and Flight Attendants as they arrived.  The families of the Pilots are in my prayers.


Wow. I saw this story in the news. How shocking and sad.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I woke up and I'm watching the sunrise, so I'm blessed and at peace, even though my heart is heavy. My nephew drives a van for Atlas Air in Houston, picking up Pilots and Flight Attendants and taking them to their hotel. While he was waiting for his first pickup yesterday he learned the cargo plane he was waiting for crashed and the three pilots aboard (he knew all three) had died in the crash. It's sad when anyone dies in any type of crash, but when you're close to the victims it hurts even more. He had to help with directing the Press into a certain area, then he had to finish his shift, picking up other Pilots and Flight Attendants as they arrived.  The families of the Pilots are in my prayers.


@RuedeNesle, awww geez. 
I bumped to Dooney Pals Off Topic thread.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I woke up and I'm watching the sunrise, so I'm blessed and at peace, even though my heart is heavy. My nephew drives a van for Atlas Air in Houston, picking up Pilots and Flight Attendants and taking them to their hotel. While he was waiting for his first pickup yesterday he learned the cargo plane he was waiting for crashed and the three pilots aboard (he knew all three) had died in the crash. It's sad when anyone dies in any type of crash, but when you're close to the victims it hurts even more. He had to help with directing the Press into a certain area, then he had to finish his shift, picking up other Pilots and Flight Attendants as they arrived.  The families of the Pilots are in my prayers.


So sorry RN.....praying.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> So sorry RN.....praying.....


----------



## carterazo

Finally carried my beautiful Claire satchel. She is a delight to carry. My perfect size. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Finally carried my beautiful Claire satchel. She is a delight to carry. My perfect size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353773


Hi C! 
She's beautiful! I watched a youtube video by our former PF member Twoboyz the other day. I love the look, size, and how much fits for it's size! Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Newly received navy Cameron (looks black in pic but not in hand) ready to carry tomorrow


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I woke up and I'm watching the sunrise, so I'm blessed and at peace, even though my heart is heavy. My nephew drives a van for Atlas Air in Houston, picking up Pilots and Flight Attendants and taking them to their hotel. While he was waiting for his first pickup yesterday he learned the cargo plane he was waiting for crashed and the three pilots aboard (he knew all three) had died in the crash. It's sad when anyone dies in any type of crash, but when you're close to the victims it hurts even more. He had to help with directing the Press into a certain area, then he had to finish his shift, picking up other Pilots and Flight Attendants as they arrived.  The families of the Pilots are in my prayers.


Oh my, so sad to hear this. ((((((hugs))))))) to you and your nephew. Sometimes life throws us things that just dont make sense. [emoji22]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh my, so sad to hear this. ((((((hugs))))))) to you and your nephew. Sometimes life throws us things that just dont make sense. [emoji22]


Thanks BW!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Finally carried my beautiful Claire satchel. She is a delight to carry. My perfect size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353773


Claire is a beauty.  Glad she works for you.  Enjoy carrying this elegant handbag.   I've been tempted many times,  but I know the style and size wouldn't work for me.  I got the large Amelie tote from this collection.  And wished I'd gotten the larger Cameron satchel.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> She's beautiful! I watched a youtube video by our former PF member Twoboyz the other day. I love the look, size, and how much fits for it's size! Enjoy!


Thank you much, RN! Sorry for what your family is going through. ((Hugs))
I will look for the video in youtube! Too bad she's gone. I would have liked to see hers.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Claire is a beauty.  Glad she works for you.  Enjoy carrying this elegant handbag.   I've been tempted many times,  but I know the style and size wouldn't work for me.  I got the large Amelie tote from this collection.  And wished I'd gotten the larger Cameron satchel.


Thanks so much lj! I'm sorry yours is not the best size. Hopefully you can still enjoy her sometimes.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thank you much, RN! Sorry for what your family is going through. ((Hugs))


Thanks C!


----------



## aerinha

Finally carrying my small black Florentine satchel


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I watched a youtube video by our former PF member Twoboyz the other day.


Why former? She’s not sick I hope.  On a ban? I enjoyed her posts.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Why former? She’s not sick I hope.  On a ban? I enjoyed her posts.


I think she's just been busy developing her youtube channel, and spending time in the Dooney Facebook Forum. She still may view this forum, but she hasn't posted since November, 2017. I enjoyed her posts also, but I'm enjoying her youtube channel now. MyPursesuitofhappiness


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I think she's just been busy developing her youtube channel, and spending time in the Dooney Facebook Forum. She still may view this forum, but she hasn't posted since November, 2017. I enjoyed her posts also, but I'm enjoying her youtube channel now. MyPursesuitofhappiness


Oooohhhh! Thank you! 
 I didn’t mean to be nosy, just didn’t understand.


----------



## BadWolf10

I moved into my Aimee in Persimmon with matching wallet today [emoji74]


----------



## aerinha

First carry of my vintage bone and burnt cedar AWL carrier


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> First carry of my vintage bone and burnt cedar AWL carrier
> View attachment 4366958


Enjoy,  she looks pristine.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy,  she looks pristine.


Thanks. She has some flaws but it’s not a super common color combo so I can deal


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> First carry of my vintage bone and burnt cedar AWL carrier
> View attachment 4366958


Very nice!! The interior of your car is really pretty too.


----------



## Lilybarb

Changed from the navy Cameron into the Stanwich set. Looks rather autumn-ish but I get tired of carrying this color so much in the fall so I’ll space it out. Patina sure has honeyed up just inside the bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Changed from the navy Cameron into the Stanwich set. Looks rather autumn-ish but I get tired of carrying this color so much in the fall so I’ll space it out. Patina sure has honeyed up just inside the bag!


LB:  she's a beautiful color and appears in excellent condition.
You've managed to keep the strap attachments from curing up!
Enjoy your Stanwich and Flo wallet.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  she's a beautiful color and appears in excellent condition.
> You've managed to keep the strap attachments from curing up!
> Enjoy your Stanwich and Flo wallet.


Thank you! Cosmetic brush netting (while stored) and leather moisturizer does a great job of keeping the tassels from curling.


----------



## diamond2171

My Apricot Kingston from last Spring..first time packing it this week. I forgot i had it


----------



## Lilybarb

diamond2171 said:


> My Apricot Kingston from last Spring..first time packing it this week. I forgot i had it


Your kingston in that color is beautiful! Bet you get lots of compliments. And your fob is the one with the mirror on the flip side?


----------



## BadWolf10

diamond2171 said:


> My Apricot Kingston from last Spring..first time packing it this week. I forgot i had it


[emoji173]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

diamond2171 said:


> My Apricot Kingston from last Spring..first time packing it this week. I forgot i had it


Beautiful.   Enjoy your 'new' spring handbag.  The color says spring and it's one of the most popular this year.


----------



## Springer

Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus! 

However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.


Hi Springer!
It's good to see you posting again! I'm happy you're sharing your beautiful new bag with us. I'm lovin' the bag and the charm! Enjoy!


----------



## kbell

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.



Great color!


----------



## Lilybarb

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.


Ooooh Springer. I love your bag and doodle charm! Great minds


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Springer!
> It's good to see you posting again! I'm happy you're sharing your beautiful new bag with us. I'm lovin' the bag and the charm! Enjoy!



Hey! I hope you have been well!

Thank you very much, I’m so obsessed with this one and the turqoise right now. I swear I’ll switch 2-3 times a day because I can’t make up my mind


----------



## Springer

kbell said:


> Great color!



Thank you. It’s what my mind thinks of when I imagine the perfect purple.


----------



## Springer

Lilybarb said:


> Ooooh Springer. I love your bag and doodle charm! Great m





Lilybarb said:


> Ooooh Springer. I love your bag and doodle charm! Great minds



Yes great minds!!! 

That charm is perfect against black! That’s gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.



*Springer:*  Welcome back.  That is a magnificent purple.  Enjoy both your purple and turquoise Dooneys.  You've inspired me to move into a purple handbag... tomorrow after my grass green Dooney makes it's St. Patrick's day outing.


----------



## Springer

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Springer:*  Welcome back.  That is a magnificent purple.  Enjoy both your purple and turquoise Dooneys.  You've inspired me to move into a purple handbag... tomorrow after my grass green Dooney makes it's St. Patrick's day outing.



Thank you Lav! 

Please post a picture of it if you can when you do!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Changed from the navy Cameron into the Stanwich set. Looks rather autumn-ish but I get tired of carrying this color so much in the fall so I’ll space it out. Patina sure has honeyed up just inside the bag!


Lilybarb, I have been on and off the fence with the Stanwich since its inception. You have pulled me off the fence and ready to pull the trigger on this beauty; especially being on sale right now! Your bag is a beauty!


----------



## Bestbagyet

diamond2171 said:


> My Apricot Kingston from last Spring..first time packing it this week. I forgot i had it


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.


You jumped back in with both feet...Purple Perfection!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Lilybarb, I have been on and off the fence with the Stanwich since its inception. You have pulled me off the fence and ready to pull the trigger on this beauty; especially being on sale right now! Your bag is a beauty!


Why thank you @Bestbagyet! I do love this bag. Be aware tho, it’s not the lightest bag on the block.


----------



## Springer

Bestbagyet said:


> You jumped back in with both feet...Purple Perfection!



Oh goodness yes I did! I ordered the turquoise first, then when was stalking the site and admiring it, I saw the amethyst pop up. First time I ever saw that color and I ordered it before my turqoise made it to me! So yes I jumped in with two feet! 

Amethyst popped up with a few other colors I had never seen and I haven’t seen them since. They quickly disappeared. Was very odd. I was nervous ordering a “small” size as I always got the “medium” size because I love big bags but this small size has surprised me so much. It can fit  everything I usually carry. 

These are also perfect to carry when I’m not sure about the weather and don’t want to get my florentines rained on.


----------



## BadWolf10

Harding Janine in Gray with my Coach Shamrock charm. I don't have any green bags, so I had to add the Luck O' The Irish myself. Happy St. Patrick's day!


----------



## vanhornink

Still in her


----------



## vanhornink

vanhornink said:


> Still in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375251


And as you can see that is Christmas decorations.


----------



## Lilybarb

vanhornink said:


> ...,,that is Christmas decorations.


Hey there’s no rush @vanhornink


----------



## vanhornink

Lilybarb said:


> Hey there’s no rush @vanhornink [emoji3]


Yeah you have got that right. The pic is from December but I am still in the same bag [emoji6]


----------



## Lilybarb

vanhornink said:


> Yeah you have got that right. The pic is from December but I am still in the same bag [emoji6]


Oooooh! I’m bad - I thought it was a recent pic.  I sometimes leave some sort of Christmas lights up for months, so I was pleased to see someone else was in no rush either.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Ladies, I'm lazy.....
In honor of St. Patrick's Day, I wore the small Flynn in dark teal. Then I came home, went back out for a quick item and changed into the Selleria flap crossbody (sigh).  My roommate laughed at me for that one. "Look at you!"
 Thought I was in for the night, but had to run back out and go to CVS. I used the Florentine crossbody in dark navy for that trip.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> Ladies, I'm lazy.....
> In honor of St. Patrick's Day, I wore the small Flynn in dark teal. Then I came home, went back out for a quick item and changed into the Selleria flap crossbody (sigh).  My roommate laughed at me for that one. "Look at you!"
> Thought I was in for the night, but had to run back out and go to CVS. I used the Florentine crossbody in dark navy for that trip.


Good for you... using 3 handbags in one day.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Why thank you @Bestbagyet! I do love this bag. Be aware tho, it’s not the lightest bag on the block.





Lilybarb said:


> Why thank you @Bestbagyet! I do love this bag. Be aware tho, it’s not the lightest bag on the block.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Springer said:


> Oh goodness yes I did! I ordered the turquoise first, then when was stalking the site and admiring it, I saw the amethyst pop up. First time I ever saw that color and I ordered it before my turqoise made it to me! So yes I jumped in with two feet!
> 
> Amethyst popped up with a few other colors I had never seen and I haven’t seen them since. They quickly disappeared. Was very odd. I was nervous ordering a “small” size as I always got the “medium” size because I love big bags but this small size has surprised me so much. It can fit  everything I usually carry.
> 
> These are also perfect to carry when I’m not sure about the weather and don’t want to get my florentines rained on.


I have the turquoise and it is beautiful too, but that amethyst.... Yes, these are great "no matter the weather" bags!


----------



## BadWolf10

Springer said:


> Hope I’m doing this correct, the site seems a little different and haven’t posted in a few years after having to go on handbag purchasing hiatus!
> 
> However I had to jump back in the game when I saw this bag in the Turqoise and Amethyst! I fell in love big time.


Gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## Springer

Bestbagyet said:


> I have the turquoise and it is beautiful too, but that amethyst.... Yes, these are great "no matter the weather" bags!



Oh good! 

Both colors seem to be on the bolder side versus being pale and I that’s what caught my eye with them. Im happy they ended up being so true to color with what they showed on the website.


----------



## Springer

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous[emoji7]



Thank you! 

I remember how much I loved coming to this site to where others had the same excitement and passion with the handbags!


----------



## Bagmedic

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I remember how much I loved coming to this site to where others had the same excitement and passion with the handbags!


What color is the bag in your moniker?  And is it Florentine?  It is beautiful!


----------



## Springer

Bagmedic said:


> What color is the bag in your moniker?  And is it Florentine?  It is beautiful!



It is an ocean Florentine but that bag is pebbled all over. He also came such a pretty blue. My natural, salmon and violets all came smooth but that little booger came so pebbled its basically like the pebbled leather of my new purple and turquoise. But I will say, that variation in leather has enabled him to be tough as nails versus smooth Florentine leather. Where I’m paranoid with my smooth, I’ll strut into the rain with him.


There I figured out how to edit that mess


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> It is an ocean Florentine but that bag is pebbled all over. He also came such a pretty blue. My natural, salmon and violets all cane smooth but that little booger came so pebbled its basically like the pebbled leather of my new purple and turquoise. But I will say, that variation in leather has enabled him to be tough as nails versus smooth Florentine weather. Where I’m paranoid with my smooth, I’ll strut into the rain with him.




Please excuse all the spelling mistakes, I was up all night and my brain is not working


----------



## aerinha

Finally worked up the nerve to carry my bone Florentine satchel after two years. I have never encountered a bone Florentine in any style that is thick and strong leather. This bag, my small Dixon and ones in stores are all thin and floppy. Anyone own a bone Florentine that actually seems like Florentine?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Finally worked up the nerve to carry my bone Florentine satchel after two years. I have never encountered a bone Florentine in any style that is thick and strong leather. This bag, my small Dixon and ones in stores are all thin and floppy. Anyone own a bone Florentine that actually seems like Florentine?
> View attachment 4377114


I find that Florentine leather varies from handbag to handbag.   My bone small satchel,  which is several years old,  is a soft and velvety leather.  I never thought of it as thick or thin,  just as lux and beautiful.  Of course, since it's bone,  it rarely gets used.
I took out a black Flo small tote to use today.  It's also several years old, and again not often used.  I was surprised how stiff and thick the leather was, and how dry and pebbled it seemed.  It's going to need some repeated conditioning before I can enjoy the leather.   Of course, since it's black,  I have learned that it doesn't need to be babied.
I guess my bottom line is that if you like the handbag and the specific piece of leather,  then comparisons to some theoretical standard only makes you less happy.   We should enjoy what we have and on new purchases,  only keep those that bring us pleasure.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I find that Florentine leather varies from handbag to handbag.   My bone small satchel,  which is several years old,  is a soft and velvety leather.  I never thought of it as thick or thin,  just as lux and beautiful.  Of course, since it's bone,  it rarely gets used.
> I took out a black Flo small tote to use today.  It's also several years old, and again not often used.  I was surprised how stiff and thick the leather was, and how dry and pebbled it seemed.  It's going to need some repeated conditioning before I can enjoy the leather.   Of course, since it's black,  I have learned that it doesn't need to be babied.
> I guess my bottom line is that if you like the handbag and the specific piece of leather,  then comparisons to some theoretical standard only makes you less happy.   We should enjoy what we have and on new purchases,  only keep those that bring us pleasure.



I like my bag, I was just curious why the bones all seem so delicate.


----------



## Springer

aerinha said:


> Finally worked up the nerve to carry my bone Florentine satchel after two years. I have never encountered a bone Florentine in any style that is thick and strong leather. This bag, my small Dixon and ones in stores are all thin and floppy. Anyone own a bone Florentine that actually seems like Florentine?
> View attachment 4377114



Gorgeous bag! I wish I was accident-proof enough to carry such a color. I love it!


----------



## Springer

Carried salmon yesterday. This color makes me so happy! 

I have a question but I wasn’t sure where to ask it. Years ago, the outlets had this wonderful sale which is when I got my salmon satchel, violet satchel and violet Clayton and ocean satchel. They were such a low price, I think around $130-150. Do they still have big discounted sales like that on the colors they are fazing out?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Springer said:


> Carried salmon yesterday. This color makes me so happy!
> 
> I have a question but I wasn’t sure where to ask it. Years ago, the outlets had this wonderful sale which is when I got my salmon satchel, violet satchel and violet Clayton and ocean satchel. They were such a low price, I think around $130-150. Do they still have big discounted sales like that on the colors they are fazing out?


I haven't seen a sale like that in years.   But sometimes on ILD, when they offer an extra 25 - 30% off on discounted styles you can get really good deals.  Last year in Nov/Dec there were some treasures buried..... but few of them were Florentine leather.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Springer said:


> Carried salmon yesterday. This color makes me so happy!
> 
> I have a question but I wasn’t sure where to ask it. Years ago, the outlets had this wonderful sale which is when I got my salmon satchel, violet satchel and violet Clayton and ocean satchel. They were such a low price, I think around $130-150. Do they still have big discounted sales like that on the colors they are fazing out?


I love your salmon.  I am going to trade my Florentine Clayton for this satchel.  I wish they had it in medium but will settle for small.  I have had my eye on it for years and am so happy they brought it back.  Wish I could have gotten the wonderful deal you did!


----------



## aerinha

Springer said:


> Gorgeous bag! I wish I was accident-proof enough to carry such a color. I love it!



It took me two years to work up the nerve.  She sat in a dust bag all that time.  I started with a bone small dixon from the outlet that wasn’t my ideal Florentine so pressure off before carrying the perfectly smooth satchel.


----------



## Springer

LifeIsDucky said:


> I love your salmon.  I am going to trade my Florentine Clayton for this satchel.  I wish they had it in medium but will settle for small.  I have had my eye on it for years and am so happy they brought it back.  Wish I could have gotten the wonderful deal you did!



Thank you. It has held up just as good as the day I got it. That’s quality for you. 

I have always had the medium size but after experiencing the small size in the turquoise and amethyst pebble satchel recently, the small works just fine for me. I was so nervous as I am a “big bag” person but was very pleased with it. 

I would love to see a pic of yours when you get it!


----------



## Lilybarb

Springer said:


> Carried salmon yesterday. This color makes me so happy!
> 
> I have a question but I wasn’t sure where to ask it. Years ago, the outlets had this wonderful sale which is when I got my salmon satchel, violet satchel and violet Clayton and ocean satchel. They were such a low price, I think around $130-150. Do they still have big discounted sales like that on the colors they are fazing out?


Your salmon satchel is stunning!


----------



## Springer

Lilybarb said:


> Your salmon satchel is stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## fendifemale

504Crystal said:


> I rocked this one on yesterday. It’s a classic but I still love it!


Its in good shape!


----------



## Springer

Going to be going on vacation so I switched into ocean Florentine. I always carry him on vacations because his peculiar texture has withstood being thrown around in a packed vehicle with a husband, a young boy and two jack russells a multitude of times with no damage. He is the toughest son of a gun I have. Plus I like not having to be on “bag danger alert” while out of town.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Springer said:


> Going to be going on vacation so I switched into ocean Florentine. I always carry him on vacations because his peculiar texture has withstood being thrown around in a packed vehicle with a husband, a young boy and two jack russells a multitude of times with no damage. He is the toughest son of a gun I have. Plus I like not having to be on “bag danger alert” while out of town.


Have a great vacation.   It's wonderful to hear that there is a Florentine satchel that can stand up to what ever comes along.   And I adore the color....is it denim or the ocean blue?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Going to be going on vacation so I switched into ocean Florentine. I always carry him on vacations because his peculiar texture has withstood being thrown around in a packed vehicle with a husband, a young boy and two jack russells a multitude of times with no damage. He is the toughest son of a gun I have. Plus I like not having to be on “bag danger alert” while out of town.


I enjoyed reading your post! It sounds like you have wonderful family vacations! It's great to have a go-to bag for vacations. And in this case it's a beautiful Florentine leather and a beautiful blue color! (And I love the charm!) 
Safe travels! Have a fun vacation!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Selleria flap crossbody in Tan. Truly vintage-looking. I posted yesterday in another thread, but since it is a dooney and I didn't unpack it.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4387762
> 
> 
> Selleria flap crossbody in Tan. Truly vintage-looking. I posted yesterday in another thread, but since it is a dooney and I didn't unpack it.....


Hi SBQ! 
I'm glad you posted here also! I browse both thread but I don't think a lot of Dooney specific lovers do, and they need to see this beautiful bag!  How are you liking it as far as what it holds? Do you think the leather is stiff?


----------



## starbucksqueen

I started to do a review of this bag and changed my mind. Sigh.  As you can see it's stunning. The color and design are wonderful.  The smell of leather and no nameplate on the front.  This is truly a bag that could be worn forever.
There are a few things about it, though. Although this bag looks like it could have come out in the 1990s, it actually looks like a vintage Dooney crossed with a structured Gucci. That Selleria leather is stiff and I don't think it will ever give. Because they chose to design the bag using this material, all those pockets can't be used effectively. The middle zip pocket bulges out when I place my keys and small zip around wallet. There is difficulty in using the back zip pocket. That would have been great for a wallet. You can squeeze a card case or a mini wallet--maybe. Need an umbrella? Unless it's microscopic, it's not going to fit.  I already gave my opinion of the strap elsewhere. On the plus side, it's not heavy and it shouldn't water spot.
  Because I can make this work with my lifestyle and because it's really so beautiful, I decided to keep it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

starbucksqueen said:


> I started to do a review of this bag and changed my mind. Sigh.  As you can see it's stunning. The color and design are wonderful.  The smell of leather and no nameplate on the front.  This is truly a bag that could be worn forever.
> There are a few things about it, though. Although this bag looks like it could have come out in the 1990s, it actually looks like a vintage Dooney crossed with a structured Gucci. That Selleria leather is stiff and I don't think it will ever give. Because they chose to design the bag using this material, all those pockets can't be used effectively. The middle zip pocket bulges out when I place my keys and small zip around wallet. There is difficulty in using the back zip pocket. That would have been great for a wallet. You can squeeze a card case or a mini wallet--maybe. Need an umbrella? Unless it's microscopic, it's not going to fit.  I already gave my opinion of the strap elsewhere. On the plus side, it's not heavy and it shouldn't water spot.
> Because I can make this work with my lifestyle and because it's really so beautiful, I decided to keep it.


Thanks so much for taking time to write a detailed review! I'm happy you can make it work for your lifestyle because it's a beautiful bag. I think we all have a love/hate relationship with some of our favorite and even most used bags. There's always something we would change if we could.  I loved my Dooney Ambler and carried her for six months straight, but after a while I got tired of constantly downsizing so things wouldn't fall out when I unzipped the bag. And I missed carrying my Moleskine notebook and small wallet. But sometimes I miss carrying my Ambler.
Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4387762
> 
> 
> Selleria flap crossbody in Tan. Truly vintage-looking. I posted yesterday in another thread, but since it is a dooney and I didn't unpack it.....


SBQ:  that's a stunning handbag.  I have the Selleria satchel on my list.  But I must admit the clean lines of your flap cross body are more attractive to me than the overstitching design details of the satchel.


----------



## Lilybarb

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4387762
> 
> 
> Selleria flap crossbody in Tan. Truly vintage-looking. I posted yesterday in another thread, but since it is a dooney and I didn't unpack it.....


Very very clean, pretty design.  Great detailed review @starbucksqueen. Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

Swapped out of my flo Stanwich tonight  - oh my I enjoyed carrying that bag! - into the strawberry Cooper w/matching wallet & sweetheart makeup pouch. Spring has sprung!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Swapped out of my flo Stanwich tonight  - oh my I enjoyed carrying that bag! - into the strawberry Cooper w/matching wallet & sweetheart makeup pouch. Spring has sprung!


That's so pretty.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> That's so pretty.


Thank you @fendifemale.


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @fendifemale.


Ive been tempted by the strawberry but I broke down and bought my first florentine in navy. Lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> Ive been tempted by the strawberry but I broke down and bought my first florentine in navy. Lol.


Looking forward to pics


----------



## aerinha

Red AWL carrier with tan trim


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Red AWL carrier with tan trim
> View attachment 4390690


She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> Ive been tempted by the strawberry but I broke down and bought my first florentine in navy. Lol.


Navy Florentine leather is beautiful.   Enjoy your new treasure.  What style Flo handbag did you get?


----------



## starbucksqueen

Needed big one today. Trip to PO.


----------



## starbucksqueen

RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!


I was trying to figure out how do the quote thing from my phone.  The AWL is lovely
 Truly classic


----------



## starbucksqueen

aerinha said:


> Red AWL carrier with tan trim
> View attachment 4390690


Very pretty AWL. True classic.


----------



## ford8161

Carrying this beauty!!! Love everything about it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ford8161 said:


> Carrying this beauty!!! Love everything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392140


She is beautiful! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ford8161 said:


> Carrying this beauty!!! Love everything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392140


Wow,  what a beautiful luster the leather displays.


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> Navy Florentine leather is beautiful.   Enjoy your new treasure.  What style Flo handbag did you get?


Sloan


----------



## DBLover318

fendifemale said:


> Sloan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393858


I have this same bag in the same color (as well as in Brown T'Moro and Bone) and love it to pieces!


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> Sloan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393858


Beautiful!


----------



## fendifemale

DBLover318 said:


> I have this same bag in the same color (as well as in Brown T'Moro and Bone) and love it to pieces!


Really? I've been mulling over getting the red one or an elephant pebble grain...


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Just got this a few days ago and loving it far more then I thought I would. Carries great as a crossbody, I may need this in black if I can find it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Just got this a few days ago and loving it far more then I thought I would. Carries great as a crossbody, I may need this in black if I can find it.
> 
> View attachment 4396203


Isn't it great when you love it more than you expected?
Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Just got this a few days ago and loving it far more then I thought I would. Carries great as a crossbody, I may need this in black if I can find it.
> 
> View attachment 4396203


Love that color.


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Just got this a few days ago and loving it far more then I thought I would. Carries great as a crossbody, I may need this in black if I can find it.
> 
> View attachment 4396203


What style is this?  I haven't been up on my Dooneys lately but this one doesn't look familiar.


----------



## MrsKC

Today I dug out my Oyster zip zip from several years ago.
I was looking (via the app) at what Dooney had on the Q yesterday. They have marked down the Florentine Cooper to 249. They had elephant and natural, I got the natural. The natural has been on my bucket list for a while. The shipping was free. I hope I get a good one. One thing I really do like about QVC is the easy returns. So, if I don’t love it, back she goes.
Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Today I dug out my Oyster zip zip from several years ago.
> I was looking (via the app) at what Dooney had on the Q yesterday. They have marked down the Florentine Cooper to 249. They had elephant and natural, I got the natural. The natural has been on my bucket list for a while. The shipping was free. I hope I get a good one. One thing I really do like about QVC is the easy returns. So, if I don’t love it, back she goes.
> Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday .


Your oyster zip zip is lovely.  It's an elegant style and the contrast trim makes the oyster look even richer.
Hope your Flo Cooper is a winner.  I would have chosen the natural also.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> What style is this?  I haven't been up on my Dooneys lately but this one doesn't look familiar.


That's one of the earlier Dooney Florentine leather styles.  Don't remember the exact name,  but I think it's a double pocket messenger style.
I've seen some  YT videos (from PcanTanBeauty) when she found one on the secondary market and fell in love with the style.  That was sometime last year,  I think.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Today I dug out my Oyster zip zip from several years ago.
> I was looking (via the app) at what Dooney had on the Q yesterday. They have marked down the Florentine Cooper to 249. They had elephant and natural, I got the natural. The natural has been on my bucket list for a while. The shipping was free. I hope I get a good one. One thing I really do like about QVC is the easy returns. So, if I don’t love it, back she goes.
> Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday .


Mornin' KC! 
I hope all is well! All is well here! 
I was watching one of yesterday's Dooney shows on Roku this morning when the zip zip was presented. It's still one of my favorite Dooney bags! I love yours with your OOTD!  Congrats on Copper and getting Natural off your "Banquet" List. 
You have a wonderful Sunday too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was feeling very bold with my outfit today!  But nothing like a beautiful, classic bag to balance a bold outfit


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your oyster zip zip is lovely.  It's an elegant style and the contrast trim makes the oyster look even richer.
> Hope your Flo Cooper is a winner.  I would have chosen the natural also.


Thank you LJ, I know you are the satchel expert! Do you like the new color Ecru? I think in the pebbled it is very pretty. I don’t think I have seen that leather in Florentine yet.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> I hope all is well! All is well here!
> I was watching one of yesterday's Dooney shows on Roku this morning when the zip zip was presented. It's still one of my favorite Dooney bags! I love yours with your OOTD!  Congrats on Copper and getting Natural off your "Banquet" List.
> You have a wonderful Sunday too!


All is well here too! I think I can finally put my winter coat away . I think “banquet list” is a great term!
How are you liking your new Coach, is the white holding up for you?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> All is well here too! I think I can finally put my winter coat away . I think “banquet list” is a great term!
> How are you liking your new Coach, is the white holding up for you?


I loved that day when I put my winter coat in the closet and it actually stayed there until late Fall! 
Thanks! "Life is a banquet!" - Auntie Mame 
I'm really loving my new Coach! The size is perfect for everything I need. The inside organization, not quite perfect. The zipper pocket is small and things fall out of the slip pocket (which isn't big enough for my Samsung Galaxy Note 8). I'm used to a key leash for my keys and in the absence of one I hook them on the inside zipper pull which work well. There's a tag in my Coach Tyler tote that I put a key ring through and I use it as a D ring for my keys. But the Mini Bennett has no tags inside. I carried it for the remaining 5 days of my Vegas trip, and two days after I got home, then put it away because I was missing my red Dillen CBB. Now I'm in SF for the weekend and I'm carrying my red CBB I bought from Nordstrom Rack online to use as a "Bus Bag" when I'm in the city.
During the time I carried "Bennie"( what I've named her) she did not get color transfer. I did clean it with MK Cleaner before I put it away. When I get back to Oakland I'm going to start using her again. Even though I have to dig for some items her size makes it easy to grab my phone, wallets. (I carry two Dooney coin purses), and sunglasses. The crossbody strap adjusts to the right length for my height (5'2"). The handle drop is better than on my Dillen. I can carry Bennie in the crook of my elbow, but I can't get Dillen on my wrist. I either have to carry Dillen as a CBB or hand held. I think Bennie in Chalk is going to be a fun Spring/Summer bag.
How much do I love Bennie? I'm looking for her in red now!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thank you LJ, I know you are the satchel expert! Do you like the new color Ecru? I think in the pebbled it is very pretty. I don’t think I have seen that leather in Florentine yet.



I haven't seen the Ecru in person yet.  I generally favor white over bone, and bone over other light neutral shades.  And since I already have my 'fair share' of white, bone, an oyster, and lots of beiges/light tans,  the Ecru hasn't been high on my must have list.  Some of the blues, pinks, and coral have been calling to me.   I don't need them either.

For some reason I've had trouble pairing my more subtle neutral shades with clothing.  The undertones never seem to work with the colors in my outfits.  I must be paying too much attention to the nuances.  Every time I reach for my oyster handbag it seems that it's fighting the colors I'm wearing.   I need to rethink my combinations and not try to use the color to accent a white or beige or pink or lavender,  but rather pair the oyster with blue/turquoise  or black or darker brown.  I think the oyster will work better against deeper more vivid colors.

I have similar difficulty pairing Elephant with clothing.  It doesn't work with any grey or brown I have.  I don't like the color enough to use it unless it helps make the outfit.  So I see it's place as a neutral against an otherwise brightly colored outfit.  And often,  other neutrals look better.


----------



## BadWolf10

Moved into Flo Natural Cooper. I have been carrying my sky blue thea with my Flo wallet. And every time I open the bag I smell the wallet, ah the lovely smell of flo leather. So I decided to move into a flo bag this week


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I loved that day when I put my winter coat in the closet and it actually stayed there until late Fall!
> Thanks! "Life is a banquet!" - Auntie Mame
> I'm really loving my new Coach! The size is perfect for everything I need. The inside organization, not quite perfect. The zipper pocket is small and things fall out of the slip pocket (which isn't big enough for my Samsung Galaxy Note 8). I'm used to a key leash for my keys and in the absence of one I hook them on the inside zipper pull which work well. There's a tag in my Coach Tyler tote that I put a key ring through and I use it as a D ring for my keys. But the Mini Bennett has no tags inside. I carried it for the remaining 5 days of my Vegas trip, and two days after I got home, then put it away because I was missing my red Dillen CBB. Now I'm in SF for the weekend and I'm carrying my red CBB I bought from Nordstrom Rack online to use as a "Bus Bag" when I'm in the city.
> During the time I carried "Bennie"( what I've named her) she did not get color transfer. I did clean it with MK Cleaner before I put it away. When I get back to Oakland I'm going to start using her again. Even though I have to dig for some items her size makes it easy to grab my phone, wallets. (I carry two Dooney coin purses), and sunglasses. The crossbody strap adjusts to the right length for my height (5'2"). The handle drop is better than on my Dillen. I can carry Bennie in the crook of my elbow, but I can't get Dillen on my wrist. I either have to carry Dillen as a CBB or hand held. I think Bennie in Chalk is going to be a fun Spring/Summer bag.
> How much do I love Bennie? I'm looking for her in red now!


@RuedeNesle, you name your bags? That's a true relationship ya got going on!   Glad Bennie is working. Hope you are able to find in red. It will be beautiful!
I have to give a shout out to Mame too -  love her outlook, AND the (original) movie.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into Flo Natural Cooper. I have been carrying my sky blue thea with my Flo wallet. And every time I open the bag I smell the wallet, ah the lovely smell of flo leather. So I decided to move into a flo bag this week
> View attachment 4398207


Gorgeous Flo Cooper!  The Cooper is such a great design that it looks wonderful in any and all types of leather imo. My HG bag.   So if we see you with your head inside your bag, BW, we'll know that you're just enjoying that intoxicating leather aroma?     Carry happily.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> Sloan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393858


Beautiful navy makes that red zipper pop! Love navy florentine


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, you name your bags? That's a true relationship ya got going on!   Glad Bennie is working. Hope you are able to find in red. It will be beautiful!
> I have to give a shout out to Mame too -  love her outlook, AND the (original) movie.


Hi LB!
 Yes I do! I have to name them so when I tell my [sister, DD, DH, etc] that "we're" going to the store, I have a name to say when they ask me, "Who's we?" ( Example answer: "Bennie and I" )
Strongly agree about the original movie!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Yes I do! I have to name them so when I tell my [sister, DD, DH, etc] that "we're" going to the store, I have a name to say when they ask me, "Who's we?" ( Example answer: "Bennie and I" )
> Strongly agree about the original movie!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful navy makes that red zipper pop! Love navy florentine


Yes! I also love that they add green to the tassles and not just a boring all navy look.


----------



## Stephg

Bagmedic said:


> What style is this?  I haven't been up on my Dooneys lately but this one doesn't look familiar.



Florentine flap foldover ! Those pockets are so useful!


----------



## MrsKC

I bought this two years ago and did not carry it at all last season—I am not sure why? Anyway, I dug her out, took too long to locate her in the sea of blue Dooney bags and white pillow cases (pillow case for this one). You can see my Cooper photo bombing a bit in the background. Haven’t carried her yet—has been raining for days.   Anyway, I think I may carry the Blush Lexington tomorrow for Easter service (of course depending on the OOTD .   I also have a smooth leather hobo in Fushia I bought 2.5 yrs ago—still in the packing. I have this bag in nude/taupe and it is one of my all time favorite Dooney Hobos. Anyway my goal for bags is to actually carry my Natural Cooper, Blush Lexington and Fushia Smooth Leather Hobo soon (good grief, first world problems....).   
I hope everyone enjoys their weekend. We may actually get some warmth and sunshine in IN tomorrow .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I bought this two years ago and did not carry it at all last season—I am not sure why? Anyway, I dug her out, took too long to locate her in the sea of blue Dooney bags and white pillow cases (pillow case for this one). You can see my Cooper photo bombing a bit in the background. Haven’t carried her yet—has been raining for days.   Anyway, I think I may carry the Blush Lexington tomorrow for Easter service (of course depending on the OOTD .   I also have a smooth leather hobo in Fushia I bought 2.5 yrs ago—still in the packing. I have this bag in nude/taupe and it is one of my all time favorite Dooney Hobos. Anyway my goal for bags is to actually carry my Natural Cooper, Blush Lexington and Fushia Smooth Leather Hobo soon (good grief, first world problems....).
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend. We may actually get some warmth and sunshine in IN tomorrow .


She's a beautiful closet find! Wishing you warmth and sunshine tomorrow!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beautiful closet find! Wishing you warmth and sunshine tomorrow!


You too! I believe I told you a couple of weeks ago I thought I was done with the winter coat—well I was wrong.... very cool spring here so far.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You too! I believe I told you a couple of weeks ago I thought I was done with the winter coat—well I was wrong.... very cool spring here so far.


Thanks! Dang! I remember you said that. A friend of mine, who lives in Illinois, posted a picture of her backyard a few days ago. I thought she was sharing a memory from a few months ago because of all the snow in the picture. But she took the picture the morning she posted it! I thought it was March that comes in like a lion, but it looks like April is the new March.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> I bought this two years ago and did not carry it at all last season—I am not sure why? Anyway, I dug her out, took too long to locate her in the sea of blue Dooney bags and white pillow cases (pillow case for this one). You can see my Cooper photo bombing a bit in the background. Haven’t carried her yet—has been raining for days.   Anyway, I think I may carry the Blush Lexington tomorrow for Easter service (of course depending on the OOTD .   I also have a smooth leather hobo in Fushia I bought 2.5 yrs ago—still in the packing. I have this bag in nude/taupe and it is one of my all time favorite Dooney Hobos. Anyway my goal for bags is to actually carry my Natural Cooper, Blush Lexington and Fushia Smooth Leather Hobo soon (good grief, first world problems....).
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend. We may actually get some warmth and sunshine in IN tomorrow .


Wow. Beautiful in that color! 
Same here - one more cold shot here in Atlanta


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I bought this two years ago and did not carry it at all last season—I am not sure why? Anyway, I dug her out, took too long to locate her in the sea of blue Dooney bags and white pillow cases (pillow case for this one). You can see my Cooper photo bombing a bit in the background. Haven’t carried her yet—has been raining for days.   Anyway, I think I may carry the Blush Lexington tomorrow for Easter service (of course depending on the OOTD .   I also have a smooth leather hobo in Fushia I bought 2.5 yrs ago—still in the packing. I have this bag in nude/taupe and it is one of my all time favorite Dooney Hobos. Anyway my goal for bags is to actually carry my Natural Cooper, Blush Lexington and Fushia Smooth Leather Hobo soon (good grief, first world problems....).
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekend. We may actually get some warmth and sunshine in IN tomorrow .


Perfect color for Easter Sunday... regardless of the weather.  We must do all we can to encourage spring.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> Wow. Beautiful in that color!
> Same here - one more cold shot here in Atlanta


Cold in Atlanta too?  I think we are all ready for spring .   Let’s break out the spring colors!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect color for Easter Sunday... regardless of the weather.  We must do all we can to encourage spring.


Yes—spring get here! We are ready!


----------



## MrsKC

Not a traditional Easter bag or outfit!! Have a blessed Easter Day everyone !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Not a traditional Easter bag or outfit!! Have a blessed Easter Day everyone !


Love the bag and the OOTD!
You too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC:  love your black croco Dooney.  No wrong time of year for such a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Not a traditional Easter bag or outfit!! Have a blessed Easter Day everyone !


Very pretty. And thank you, hoping your Easter is happy and blessed as well!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  love your black croco Dooney.  No wrong time of year for such a beautiful handbag.


Thanks LJ—I know we both love Dooney croco. This is from my one and only outlet trip to Aurora a few years ago.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

This was my Easter bag yesterday, as it was last year shortly after purchasing as the Today's Special Value from QVC. Ashby in Saffiano leather, color Lemon (maybe the Q called it Yellow but it is very close in color to my Pebbled Lemon items.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> This was my Easter bag yesterday, as it was last year shortly after purchasing as the Today's Special Value from QVC. Ashby in Saffiano leather, color Lemon (maybe the Q called it Yellow but it is very close in color to my Pebbled Lemon items.


Beautiful bag and picture! I hope you had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and picture! I hope you had a wonderful Easter!


Thank you, I did, RdN! Same to you.
I was really conflicted about the Ashby at the time and only carry it briefly in springtime but I'm glad I have it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Thank you, I did, RdN! Same to you.
> I was really conflicted about the Ashby at the time and only carry it briefly in springtime but I'm glad I have it.


Thanks! I did also! 
Ashby in yellow is a perfect spring/summer bag! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DaffodilDuck said:


> This was my Easter bag yesterday, as it was last year shortly after purchasing as the Today's Special Value from QVC. Ashby in Saffiano leather, color Lemon (maybe the Q called it Yellow but it is very close in color to my Pebbled Lemon items.


Love the color.  I'm finding my yellow handbags go with so many outfits and add such a nice bit of color.  I hope you enjoy your handbag and use it at lot this spring and summer.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color.  I'm finding my yellow handbags go with so many outfits and add such a nice bit of color.  I hope you enjoy your handbag and use it at lot this spring and summer.



You're so right about Yellow, LJ. Most yellows don't flatter my skintone (I'm a high-contrast Winter) but I have been so very drawn to them in handbags in the past 12 months, it's crazy.

Dooney's Lemon is more forgiving to my skin than other yellows they have because it has no orange hints and doesn't come off as a warm color; it really seems neutral as you say.

The Ashby isn't large enough for my regular daily use but I'll take your suggestion and wear it on weekends further into summer this year.


----------



## southernbelle82

OOTD


----------



## DaffodilDuck

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411259



If this is your first Flo satchel, you went right for the essential! Natural Flo makes fans of everyone, even those of us who worry about water marking (me) and those of us who are much more flattered by cool than warm colors (me). 

A Dooney collector without a Flo satchel or a Flo Natural piece is missing out! Your Small (seems like) size looks as scrumptious as my Medium satchel in Natural. Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411259


I love your beautiful bag! And I especially love it with your sandals and your OOTD!


----------



## MrsKC

DaffodilDuck said:


> This was my Easter bag yesterday, as it was last year shortly after purchasing as the Today's Special Value from QVC. Ashby in Saffiano leather, color Lemon (maybe the Q called it Yellow but it is very close in color to my Pebbled Lemon items.


Oh so pretty and looks great with the sa


DaffodilDuck said:


> This was my Easter bag yesterday, as it was last year shortly after purchasing as the Today's Special Value from QVC. Ashby in Saffiano leather, color Lemon (maybe the Q called it Yellow but it is very close in color to my Pebbled Lemon items.


Oh so pretty and looks great with the scarf!


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411259


You and Miss Flo are looking great!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! Dang! I remember you said that. A friend of mine, who lives in Illinois, posted a picture of her backyard a few days ago. I thought she was sharing a memory from a few months ago because of all the snow in the picture. But she took the picture the morning she posted it! I thought it was March that comes in like a lion, but it looks like April is the new March.


We live in Illinois, and we had snow not long ago and today is almost 80 degrees. So crazy!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

MrsKC said:


> Oh so pretty and looks great with the sa
> 
> Oh so pretty and looks great with the scarf!



Thank you! I tried my darndest to tie it but that flexible shoulder strap didn't want to make it easy for me.

Easter makes me want 3+ pastel or bright colors in close proximity to each other. Must have been conditioned by all those Easter eggs and ads my whole life.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> We live in Illinois, and we had snow not long ago and today is almost 80 degrees. So crazy!


"Welcome Sweet Springtime"! I used to say that every year I lived in Illinois (until 2014), when we'd have snow after the first day of Spring. (I learned that song in elementary school. )


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> "Welcome Sweet Springtime"! I used to say that every year I lived in Illinois (until 2014), when we'd have snow after the first day of Spring. (I learned that song in elementary school. [emoji38])


Lol this year Easter was 75 degrees but I can remember years that it was snowing. So crazy lol


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411259


I love that you do so many mod shots unlike those of us (ahem) who are so awfully camera shy. 
Can't go wrong with a natural flo.  Looking good!


----------



## southernbelle82

DaffodilDuck said:


> If this is your first Flo satchel, you went right for the essential! Natural Flo makes fans of everyone, even those of us who worry about water marking (me) and those of us who are much more flattered by cool than warm colors (me).
> 
> A Dooney collector without a Flo satchel or a Flo Natural piece is missing out! Your Small (seems like) size looks as scrumptious as my Medium satchel in Natural. Enjoy!



Thank you sooooo much! This isn’t my first flo but it is my first flo satchel. I have the flo Dottie in black and the flo toggle crossbody in natural. I’ve always thought this satchel was a beautiful bag, I’m not really sure why it took me so long to buy one. ‍♀️ But, I’m glad I did, and even better I got her half off from the outlet in Destin, FL. She’s made a fabulous souvenir!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your beautiful bag! And I especially love it with your sandals and your OOTD!



Thank you! My sandals are the MK Alice sandals in luggage brown. I wasn’t sure how’d the luggage color would work with the natural but it’s whatever. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> I love that you do so many mod shots unlike those of us (ahem) who are so awfully camera shy.
> Can't go wrong with a natural flo.  Looking good!



Thank you!!! I like to document my OOTD/which bag I’m carrying. I’m not one to change my bags every week or whenever. When I buy a new bag I love it hard for several months. But I do like posting them with my different outfits. [emoji7][emoji1303]


----------



## southernbelle82

Just a little family photo of what I’m carrying today with my OOTD [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Just a little family photo of what I’m carrying today with my OOTD [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412918
> View attachment 4412919


I LOVE your family portrait!  Everything (and everyone!) looks great!  Have a fun day!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your family portrait!  Everything (and everyone!) looks great!  Have a fun day!



Thank you!!!! My friend picked up the umbrella for me last summer while in Destin. So, the entire family came from the Destin outlet. [emoji305][emoji227][emoji267]


----------



## Lilybarb

@


southernbelle82 said:


> Just a little family photo of what I’m carrying today with my OOTD [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412918
> View attachment 4412919


Nice coordinated collection there! Thank you for including your umbrella.  I wanted to see a real one not just Dooney's photo. I like your cosmetic bag in black better than the clear one I have. Wanna swap?  
The pouch is SO much bigger than I had anticipated!


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> @
> 
> Nice coordinated collection there! Thank you for including your umbrella.  I wanted to see a real one not just Dooney's photo. I like your cosmetic bag in black better than the clear one I have. Wanna swap? [emoji3]
> The pouch is SO much bigger than I had anticipated!



Thank you! I love the umbrella! It’s well worth the $25 or whatever it cost. It has a button to push to open it up then to close it you hit the button again and wrap it up. I actually picked up the clear cosmetic case first but put it down and grabbed the black. The black is really hard to see in though when digging around in it but I love her anyways! [emoji847]


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you! I love the umbrella! It’s well worth the $25 or whatever it cost. It has a button to push to open it up then to close it you hit the button again and wrap it up. I actually picked up the clear cosmetic case first but put it down and grabbed the black. The black is really hard to see in though when digging around in it but I love her anyways!


Re: Your nice umbrella, I need a more lightweight one than the ones I have currently. I wonder how Dooney's compares to http://www.anuschkaleather.com/accessories/umbrellas/. 
Dooney's appears the right size but Anuschka has some really elaborate designs. Don't care for their bags tho.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Re: Your nice umbrella, I need a more lightweight one than the ones I have currently. I wonder how Dooney's compares to http://www.anuschkaleather.com/accessories/umbrellas/.
> Dooney's appears the right size but Anuschka has some really elaborate designs. Don't care for their bags tho.



I can measure mine for you. I’m fixing to get up and get in the shower. After I get work I’ll measure mine for you.


----------



## Lilybarb

I'm switching today out of my strawberry Cooper today (which I carried just four days short of a month) into my never carried amethyst satchel. Still has the American Made tag that I forgot take off before I packed it up.


----------



## Lilybarb

Wow! Had a time trying to find a wallet to find a coordinating wallet, but here's the entire ensemble.  Coach wallet, Bloom bloom cosmetic pouch.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Wow! Had a time trying to find a wallet to find a coordinating wallet, but here's the entire ensemble.  Coach wallet, Bloom bloom cosmetic pouch.



Love them all! Hey, are American made Dooneys becoming more prevalent? I think it’s great! And would love to find one but have never had any luck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Wow! Had a time trying to find a wallet to find a coordinating wallet, but here's the entire ensemble.  Coach wallet, Bloom bloom cosmetic pouch.


Congrats on carrying Cooper for almost a month! Pictures like yours are what makes me want this bag so much! It's so beautiful! When I'm looking at (hypnotized by) your pictures I can see myself carrying this bag, with those beautiful accessories! Is this going to be another month long carry?


----------



## Lilybarb

@southernbelle82, I afraid I don't have a clue about those details. I purchased that bag a good year or two ago & normally remove tags before I store them but for whatever reason (who knows ) I didn't remove the American tag, otherwise I would have never even thought about the location of manufacture.
Side item....."bought a bag then stored it" sounds awful now that I write it. People (ahem) are goofy! 

@RuedeNesle, Coopers are just the best.  Only reason I changed this morning was due to the rain. I didn't want to mess up the Coop's handle & there's nothing on these small satchels that rain can harm. Will it be a month carry? Nooo, not roomy enough. Makes one appreciate the Cooper even more - you need to get one Rue, a red one!  The 30% off sale is a good time!  The sale is killing me but I've got to be strong...sniff sniff...I'll just watch ya'll.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Wow! Had a time trying to find a wallet to find a coordinating wallet, but here's the entire ensemble.  Coach wallet, Bloom bloom cosmetic pouch.


Great combination.  Love all the colors.  Think I need to carry a lavender handbag next week.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Oh, LilyBarb. You are selling me on a Cooper.  But I usually hand carry.  Is the Cooper to large for hand carry?  Do you have pebble, Saffiano or Flo?


----------



## Lilybarb

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh, LilyBarb. You are selling me on a Cooper.  But I usually hand carry.  Is the Cooper to large for hand carry?  Do you have pebble, Saffiano or Flo?


I have pebble in several colors - I need to do a group shot. The only reason I haven't tried a flo is my concern with slouching on a bag with this relaxed design. Never a saffiano leather fan, (own 1) I would be willing to try it on Cooper - all one color looks grand! In pebble it is med large to large, plenty of rambling room, & SO lightweight for the size. It doesn't fall over, just a comfortable sit. I sometimes carry by hand (I am tall otherwise it wouldn't work) but am more comfortable with it on the shoulder because the straps are plenty long, it stays up well, and I smush it up to my body. I think if it's hand carried it will appear as a shoulder bag you happen to have in your hand. Does that make sense? Not a bag built to arm carry. It, to me, is the perfect shoulder bag. Oh! - the closure is a super simple sewn in magnet (behind the leather, you can't see it). Just put the top of the bag together & it finds itself & stay shut. I think that's my fav part. Can ya tell I like Coopers? My wishlist includes a pebble in Oyster. It doesn't look like much on the Dooney site but someone here on the forum posted a pic of theirs and it immediately went on my gimme list. 
Hope this helps @LifeIsDucky, happy shopping!


----------



## southernbelle82

Running errands with my husband this afternoon. Flo is sitting pretty. [emoji847]


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Running errands with my husband this afternoon. Flo is sitting pretty. [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416163


I bet Flo made running errands fun! (She and your hubby!)


----------



## Althea G.

I just bought a black nylon Dillen satchel, which I carried today. I still need to take pics! But it’s super comfortable and I think I’ll really like it a lot. It’s the first DB I’ve had in ages, and I’m glad I’m back!


----------



## Lilybarb

Althea G. said:


> I just bought a black nylon Dillen satchel, which I carried today. I still need to take pics! But it’s super comfortable and I think I’ll really like it a lot. It’s the first DB I’ve had in ages, and I’m glad I’m back!


@Althea G., Looking forward to pics of your new treasure!


----------



## southernbelle82

OOTD headed to church


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> OOTD headed to church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416724


Your pairings always look nice.  Love the natural Flo satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Althea G. said:


> I just bought a black nylon Dillen satchel, which I carried today. I still need to take pics! But it’s super comfortable and I think I’ll really like it a lot. It’s the first DB I’ve had in ages, and I’m glad I’m back!


Enjoy your new Dooney.   Dooney nylon handbags are well made.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your pairings always look nice.  Love the natural Flo satchel.



Thanks LJ! [emoji7] I love posting my OOTD.


----------



## southernbelle82

OOTD still in my flo! And the second pic will be my fav spring combo! I know this is the Dooney thread but I LOVE my Tory Burch Miller sandals!


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## lavenderjunkie

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4418906


Love the color... is it red or coral?


----------



## Debra Watters

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color... is it red or coral?


Thank you, it’s red. 
I bought it from I love dooney in November I think


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## Debra Watters

My husbands Dooney. I think these Dopp kits are amazing. I plan on buying myself one in red.


----------



## southernbelle82

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4419547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbands Dooney. I think these Dopp kits are amazing. I plan on buying myself one in red.



Love this! I wouldn’t mind one for myself!!! [emoji847]


----------



## MKB0925

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4418906


Looks great on you...one of my favorite bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4419547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbands Dooney. I think these Dopp kits are amazing. I plan on buying myself one in red.


I love the idea of a Dopp kit and a leather one sounds so elegant.
My only issue is the weight the leather adds to all the other stuff I would put in it.    Probably not a problem for your hubby,  but for me...


----------



## Lilybarb

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4419547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbands Dooney. I think these Dopp kits are amazing. I plan on buying myself one in red.


@Debra Watters, bet your husband loves it! Appears nice & thick, will last forever & improve with age!


----------



## bag-princess

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4419547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husbands Dooney. I think these Dopp kits are amazing. I plan on buying myself one in red.




I know there are much more $$$ bags but in my opinion - nothing can beat Dooney’s AWL!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Lilybarb

Oops, I posted this in the what handbag are you carrying today before I realized it wasn't the Dooney thread.  Double posting normally not my thing. Oh well. 
Swapped my amethyst satchel for blue Dillen.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oops, I posted this in the what handbag are you carrying today before I realized it wasn't the Dooney thread.  Double posting normally not my thing. Oh well.
> Swapped my amethyst satchel for blue Dillen.


Mornin' LB!
It's good to post in both threads! That way more people get to see our beautiful Dooney bags and become interested in the brand! Some people only view the "What Handbag/Purse...." thread, and some people only view the Dooney forum. I view both so I get to enjoy some beauties more than once! 
I love your DS bag and the beautiful fob! (Anuschka, right?)


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> It's good to post in both threads! That way more people get to see our beautiful Dooney bags and become interested in the brand! Some people only view the "What Handbag/Purse...." thread, and some people only view the Dooney forum. I view both so I get to enjoy some beauties more than once!
> I love your DS bag and the beautiful fob! (Anuschka, right?)


Good morning Rue!    Thank you -  I just wasn't paying attention to which thread I was on - I look at both too  Double the fun.
Yes you are absolutely correct - Anuschka charm. I am in search of a particular frame pouch to go with Dillen but fear I packed it inside the last bag that I matched it to.  Think I'll use the yellow since the yellow bag never happened (which is fine) and it will pop with the blue.  Will show pic of frame pouch collection (that I can find!) in show us your Dooneys thread. Have a great day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LB*:  yellow would be a great combo with the blue.  I'm also beginning to collect SLG in caramel (or similar tan and natural shades). 

 I find that so many of my Dooneys have some form of trim from butterscotch to British Tan.  The caramel (or similar color) accessories really look very well coordinated with any color handbag with brown/tan trim. 

 I wish I'd been smart enough to think of that sooner,  it would have saved me a lot of money and effort.   And,  as a side benefit,  the caramel SLGs are easy to find inside my handbags,  regardless of the interior color lining.   I'm not obsessing about matching the caramel color exactly.... anything in the butterscotch, desert, caramel, tan family works together as a color group for my SLGs.   I still need a few more pieces,  but I'm getting there.

It was a lot simpler when I only wanted to match my wallet color to my handbag color.     Now,  I want to coordinate the cosmetic case, credit card case, extra small pouch, lipstick case, and wallet.  I draw the line at changing out the key fobs!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Good morning Rue!    Thank you -  I just wasn't paying attention to which thread I was on - I look at both too  Double the fun.
> Yes you are absolutely correct - Anuschka charm. I am in search of a particular frame pouch to go with Dillen but fear I packed it inside the last bag that I matched it to.  Think I'll use the yellow since the yellow bag never happened (which is fine) and it will pop with the blue.  Will show pic of frame pouch collection (that I can find!) in show us your Dooneys thread. Have a great day!


Good luck with your search! I'm sure you'll find it!
You have a great day too! Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LB*:  yellow would be a great combo with the blue.  I'm also beginning to collect SLG in caramel (or similar tan and natural shades).
> 
> I find that so many of my Dooneys have some form of trim from butterscotch to British Tan.  The caramel (or similar color) accessories really look very well coordinated with any color handbag with brown/tan trim.
> 
> I wish I'd been smart enough to think of that sooner,  it would have saved me a lot of money and effort.   And,  as a side benefit,  the caramel SLGs are easy to find inside my handbags,  regardless of the interior color lining.   I'm not obsessing about matching the caramel color exactly.... anything in the butterscotch, desert, caramel, tan family works together as a color group for my SLGs.   I still need a few more pieces,  but I'm getting there.
> 
> It was a lot simpler when I only wanted to match my wallet color to my handbag color.     Now,  I want to coordinate the cosmetic case, credit card case, extra small pouch, lipstick case, and wallet.  I draw the line at changing out the key fobs!!!!!


@lavenderjunkie, OH NO - The key fob MUST match!!  Just kidding! 
I totally agree that it does simplify matters a great deal, as well as being more economical, to match accessories with the trim. I have ended up with shades of brown overload but got bored with that.  The problem(?) is I enjoy purchasing the little things just as much as the bags themselves. Space, space, we need more space!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Disney Dooney Feat. My LV iconoclast luggage tag[emoji177]


----------



## southernbelle82

On our way to church this morning


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @lavenderjunkie, OH NO - The key fob MUST match!!  Just kidding!
> I totally agree that it does simplify matters a great deal, as well as being more economical, to match accessories with the trim. I have ended up with shades of brown overload but got bored with that.  The problem(?) is I enjoy purchasing the little things just as much as the bags themselves. Space, space, we need more space!


*LB*:  I agree.  And shades of brown are not high on my list of favorites.   That's probably the reason I bought every other color of the rainbow in wallets and started on other SLG before realizing that I could coordinate with the trim on the handbags.     Maybe I'm getting used to all the shades of brown,  but I'm finding them more pleasing these days.   Of course, blue, purple, red, pink, black are much higher on my color preference list.


----------



## Stephg

Carried my fav all weekend - medium black flo


----------



## DBLover318

Today in Chicago weather:  Davis Tote in Black Black. I absolutely love this bag and also have it in the Marine color.


----------



## MrsKC

DBLover318 said:


> Today in Chicago weather:  Davis Tote in Black Black. I absolutely love this bag and also have it in the Marine color.


I love it too!
Have it in black, marine and red .


----------



## Kn33Col321

I recently came across a dooney crossbow , the guts told me dooney however the logo was silver and black and has D&B? I have yet to find a similar one. Can anyone tell me if it's a knock off?!?


----------



## Lilybarb

Kn33Col321 said:


> I recently came across a dooney crossbow , the guts told me dooney however the logo was silver and black and has D&B? I have yet to find a similar one. Can anyone tell me if it's a knock off?!?


You may want to try the authentication thread which has its rules and regulations in it's very first post.


----------



## Stephg

Carrying these pretties


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Carrying these pretties
> 
> View attachment 4433513


Wallet is a rare find.  Enjoy your treasures.


----------



## southernbelle82

Stephg said:


> Carrying these pretties
> 
> View attachment 4433513



Gorgeous! I just got the flo satchel in natural a month  ago while on vacation. I LOVE her! I’m thinking I’ll want black for fall/winter next.


----------



## BadWolf10

Moved into City Drawstring in geranium. She is such a bright happy color on this weirdly chilly rainy Illinois day


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into City Drawstring in geranium. She is such a bright happy color on this weirdly chilly rainy Illinois day


I love your bag! It is a bright happy color!
I remember weirdly chilly rainy days in May in Illinois! We closed on our house May 2, 1992. We spent our first Memorial Day looking out the kitchen window at my DH as he BBQ'd in 32 degree weather. It was too cold to sit outside!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Moved into City Drawstring in geranium. She is such a bright happy color on this weirdly chilly rainy Illinois day


Hey that's pretty! Salmon?
Trade you some GA heat. 92 degrees on the deck yesterday.  In May.


----------



## BadWolf10

Its geranium,  almost a red. I remember hot days in Texas, I can't decide which is better lol


----------



## MrsKC

Church OOTD Blush Lexington.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Church OOTD Blush Lexington.


Nice ensemble!


----------



## Lilybarb

Carrying the new cb addition for a few days, key word being few. Cannot stand to be away from the day-to-day stuff I normally carry in a full size bag for too long.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Its geranium,  almost a red. I remember hot days in Texas, I can't decide which is better lol


I keep going back to admire your geranium city drawstring. 
You and I love our drawstrings - but why is it I seem to like yours more than my own????


----------



## BadWolf10

LB I do love the way she looks, but after carrying her a couple of days I remember why she has stayed in my closet. She is so heavy! And the opening isn't nearly as wide as my other drawstring bags making it so difficult to get inside. I have already switched out. She is so pretty but too fussy lol. I switched into Saffiano Cooper Red ❤


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> LB I do love the way she looks, but after carrying her a couple of days I remember why she has stayed in my closet. She is so heavy! And the opening isn't nearly as wide as my other drawstring bags making it so difficult to get inside. I have already switched out. She is so pretty but too fussy lol. I switched into Saffiano Cooper Red ❤


Aha! Thanks for letting me know. I own only a wallet in city leather and even it is heavy. 
Cooper is scrumptious.


----------



## southernbelle82

Is anybody else having trouble opening the app on your Iphones?  I keep getting a message that says, "This is a demo version.  To activate this license please subscribe to Forum Owner Paid Tiers subscription (Tapatalk)."   I can't figure out what that means?!  Then when I click OK, another message pops up that says, "log in failed, Tapatalk add-on file was not imported.  Please inform the admin to complete installation."


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble opening the app on your Iphones?  I keep getting a message that says, "This is a demo version.  To activate this license please subscribe to Forum Owner Paid Tiers subscription (Tapatalk)."   I can't figure out what that means?!  Then when I click OK, another message pops up that says, "log in failed, Tapatalk add-on file was not imported.  Please inform the admin to complete installation."


Mornin' SB!
The apps for iphone and android have been disabled because of issues with privacy. Vlad had a banner up for a few days but I don't see it now. I'll look for the thread and edit this post if I find it. Bottom line the apps are not longer working until they find another provider. (I think that's what they're trying to do.)


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SB!
> The apps for iphone and android have been disabled because of issues with privacy. Vlad had a banner up for a few days but I don't see it now. I'll look for the thread and edit this post if I find it. Bottom line the apps are not longer working until they find another provider. (I think that's what they're trying to do.)


Thanks RN!  I'm on my laptop at work right now.  I just searched an app called Tapatalk and says something about lots of forums so I just downloaded it to see it would give me any clues?


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble opening the app on your Iphones?  I keep getting a message that says, "This is a demo version.  To activate this license please subscribe to Forum Owner Paid Tiers subscription (Tapatalk)."   I can't figure out what that means?!  Then when I click OK, another message pops up that says, "log in failed, Tapatalk add-on file was not imported.  Please inform the admin to complete installation."


I decided not to edit my post.  Here is the thread from Vlad:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks RN!  I'm on my laptop at work right now.  I just searched an app called Tapatalk and says something about lots of forums so I just downloaded it to see it would give me any clues?


You're welcome! 
I included the link to the thread in my last post above.


----------



## southernbelle82

Thanks RN!  Very helpful, now I know what I need to do to access from my phone, have a blessed weekend honey!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks RN!  Very helpful, now I know what I need to do to access from my phone, have a blessed weekend honey!


You're welcome!
You too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using this one for the first time today.
Got it last summer during the sale. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4449318
> 
> Using this one for the first time today.
> Got it last summer during the sale.
> Happy Saturday!


Love this bag!!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love this bag!!


Thank you!


----------



## VintageViv

Haven't carried one of my Dooneys in awhile but using my beloved vintage drawstring  bag today!


----------



## fendifemale

VintageViv said:


> Haven't carried one of my Dooneys in awhile but using my beloved vintage drawstring  bag today!


I SO wish they would reissue this one.


----------



## VintageViv

fendifemale said:


> I SO wish they would reissue this one.


Yes I really like some of the Teton color combos in this style and the braided drawstring.


----------



## Stephg

Love Courtney but hate the strap. Found a solution that works for me- strap off my city Barlow is a perfect match to the natural flo Courtney. Now she’s perfect.


----------



## MrsKC

An all time favorite, out of storage after 2.5 years!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> An all time favorite, out of storage after 2.5 years!


Hi KC! 
2 1/2 years? I'm sure it feels good to carry her! She's beautiful! And I also love your shoes!
Have a great day!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 2 1/2 years? I'm sure it feels good to carry her! She's beautiful! And I also love your shoes!
> Have a great day!


HI RN! I think you have this bag as well, in wine?? Shoes are Earth—on clearance . I really like this brand, excellent arch support. Have a great day and rest of your week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> HI RN! I think you have this bag as well, in wine?? Shoes are Earth—on clearance . I really like this brand, excellent arch support. Have a great day and rest of your week!


I don't have that style, but I do have a lamb leather tote in wine I think you're thinking of. I found an old picture.
Thanks for the info on your shoes!


----------



## aerinha

Carrying my mini (might be small) Hattie. Something about natural Florentine makes me think summer


----------



## JessicaAlice




----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Carrying my mini (might be small) Hattie. Something about natural Florentine makes me think summer
> View attachment 4461487


Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

MrsKC said:


> An all time favorite, out of storage after 2.5 years!


Gorgeous, love that color!


----------



## Miss Understood

VintageViv said:


> Haven't carried one of my Dooneys in awhile but using my beloved vintage drawstring  bag today!


Nice Teton!


----------



## Miss Understood

Wore this Retro Embossed Safari bag today. I love this size and style.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Layla Tote at the office. Decided to use her as my summer workhorse.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4470329
> 
> My Layla Tote at the office. Decided to use her as my summer workhorse.


I love the Layla! And that color is perfect for summer!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the Layla! And that color is perfect for summer!


Thank you!


----------



## mwinkelm3

This baby rode side saddle today


----------



## Lilybarb

I've only carried this caribbean blue once. Do like the padding on the strap. Using a Frye wallet - one of my favorites.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I've only carried this caribbean blue once. Do like the padding on the strap. Using a Frye wallet - one of my favorites.


Hi LB!
I like the padding on the strap! And I like the outside front zipper pocket. Looks big enough for my phone.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> I like the padding on the strap! And I like the outside front zipper pocket. Looks big enough for my phone.


Thanks @Rue! Yes the front pocket is large enough for any phone on the market plus more.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> I've only carried this caribbean blue once. Do like the padding on the strap. Using a Frye wallet - one of my favorites.



Key charm twins!  I bought mine back in April from the Destin, FL outlet, I love it!


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> Key charm twins!  I bought mine back in April from the Destin, FL outlet, I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. First post on the DB subforum.  After not owning any DBs for many many years, I bought this Olive beauty recently— and really liking its ease and functionality.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Iamminda said:


> Hi. First post on the DB subforum.  After not owning any DBs for many many years, I bought this Olive beauty recently— and really liking its ease and functionality.


Enjoy your new Dooney,  and  welcome to the DB forum.


----------



## Iamminda

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney,  and  welcome to the DB forum.



Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hi. First post on the DB subforum.  After not owning any DBs for many many years, I bought this Olive beauty recently— and really liking its ease and functionality.


Minda! Welcome to the neighborhood! 
I love your olive beauty! This style has been on my short list every since I saw a woman carrying it in red at a fund raiser three years ago. And I stopped a woman once at Livermore and asked her how she likes carry hers. She was carrying black. She said she loves it and carries nothing else! You know I don't use a tote for every day, and my Coach Tyler is my tried and true carry-on bag, but every time I see someone carrying this bag, or posting pics, it makes me think I need to add this one to my collection.
Enjoy! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Minda! Welcome to the neighborhood!
> I love your olive beauty! This style has been on my short list every since I saw a woman carrying it in red at a fund raiser three years ago. And I stopped a woman once at Livermore and asked her how she likes carry hers. She was carrying black. She said she loves it and carries nothing else! You know I don't use a tote for every day, and my Coach Tyler is my tried and true carry-on bag, but every time I see someone carrying this bag, or posting pics, it makes me think I need to add this one to my collection.
> Enjoy! Thanks for stopping by!


Merci beaucoup RN  lol. After I got this bag, I looked it up on the DB website and was amazed it comes in like 20 colors.  Anyways, enjoy your vaca


----------



## Lilybarb

Iamminda said:


> Merci beaucoup RN  lol. After I got this bag, I looked it up on the DB website and was amazed it comes in like 20 colors.  Anyways, enjoy your vaca


And comes in 2 sizes.


----------



## Iamminda

Lilybarb said:


> And comes in 2 sizes.



Lol, yep I saw.  I wouldn’t mind a little more room but I need to look into whether the large size would be too big (and  too heavy) on my petite frame.  My Macy’s doesn’t carry the large one in store (only online).  Thanks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Iamminda:  compare *all* the measurements of the 2 sizes of the Lexington tote.   The handles on the larger are longer, as well as slightly larger in other dimensions.  A lot of ladies love the smaller Lexington tote.... personally I find the base too narrow.   But the larger one isn't that much deeper across the base and the straps are too long for me to hand carry. The larger one is also taller.


----------



## Iamminda

lavenderjunkie said:


> Iamminda:  compare *all* the measurements of the 2 sizes of the Lexington tote.   The handles on the larger are longer, as well as slightly larger in other dimensions.  A lot of ladies love the smaller Lexington tote.... personally I find the base too narrow.   But the larger one isn't that much deeper across the base and the straps are too long for me to hand carry. The larger one is also taller.



Thank you lavenderjunkie .  That’s good to know that the straps are much longer on the larger size (so that might not work for me).  I hope I can see the large one IRL — I rather not order online and return.  Anyways, thanks again


----------



## Lilybarb

Performed a fast swap into pink pb Cooper (how I love the Coop!) this a.m., trying to use more of the summer bags. WHERE is this summer going?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Performed a fast swap into pink pb Cooper (how I love the Coop!) this a.m., trying to use more of the summer bags. WHERE is this summer going?


Very pretty.   I love to wear and see summer color handbags in spring and summer.  We need to celebrate the seasons.   Enjoy your pink Cooper.


----------



## pmburk

Recent estate sale find: vintage small AWL black tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pmburk said:


> Recent estate sale find: vintage small AWL black tote.


What a great find!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Hi. First post on the DB subforum.  After not owning any DBs for many many years, I bought this Olive beauty recently— and really liking its ease and functionality.


Love your new bag and color! I have a Lexington too in elephant and it is one of my favorite bags...I love the strap drop and it is the perfect size for me!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love your new bag and color! I have a Lexington too in elephant and it is one of my favorite bags...I love the strap drop and it is the perfect size for me!


Thanks MKB — glad you like this bag too


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Hi. First post on the DB subforum.  After not owning any DBs for many many years, I bought this Olive beauty recently— and really liking its ease and functionality.


Congrats!  Lovely bag!  I just bought another Dooney recently, guess I’m in the Dooney mood again after selling about 7 or 8 of mine.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Performed a fast swap into pink pb Cooper (how I love the Coop!) this a.m., trying to use more of the summer bags. WHERE is this summer going?


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Lovely bag!  I just bought another Dooney recently, guess I’m in the Dooney mood again after selling about 7 or 8 of mine.


Thanks cheidel .  Yeah for your new Dooney.  I had forgotten how nice it is to carry a thick pebbled leather tote.


----------



## Lilybarb

Changing from pink Cooper to Toscana front pocket satchel in gray. Need to take the plastic off the hardware first - never carried.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Changing from pink Cooper to Toscana front pocket satchel in gray. Need to take the plastic off the hardware first - never carried.


I LOVE this satchel! When it debuted in red I didn't get it because I thought it would be too small for my stuff. Now that I've downsized, I think it would be a great size. And I love the outside front pocket for my phone. After you've had a chance to carry it, please let me know if it feels heavy to you. I love my Toscana satchel (Avatar pic), especially the back outside zipper pocket, but it's too heavy to lug around the city.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this satchel! When it debuted in red I didn't get it because I thought it would be too small for my stuff. Now that I've downsized, I think it would be a great size. And I love the outside front pocket for my phone.
> After you've had a chance to carry it, please let me know if it feels heavy to you. I love my Toscana satchel (Avatar pic), especially the back outside zipper pocket, but it's too heavy to lug around the city.


Good morning Rue!  Yes I love your dome satchel - wish I had snatched one up too. I don't think the small toscana satchels are very heavy - have the gray, the red & the dark brown (AHA I DO have a brown bag besides the stanwich! lol) all in small. You can get more in them than you think at first. The large ginger, however, is a load to lug around tho lovely to look at.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Good morning Rue!  Yes I love your dome satchel - wish I had snatched one up too. I don't think the small toscana satchels are very heavy - have the gray, the red & the dark brown (AHA I DO have a brown bag besides the stanwich! lol) all in small. You can get more in them than you think at first. The large ginger, however, is a load to lug around tho lovely to look at.


I'm sorry, all I read is, "Blah, blah, blah...have.... RED, blah, blah, blah!  I'm so jealous you have it in red, but very happy to know the small size holds a lot and is not heavy. I'll have  to check out Poshmark and Ebay. Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry, all I read is, "Blah, blah, blah...have.... RED, blah, blah, blah!  I'm so jealous you have it in red, but very happy to know the small size holds a lot and is not heavy. I'll have  to check out Poshmark and Ebay. Thanks!



Here ya go...(all small don't have a pic of the large).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Here ya go...(all small don't have a pic of the large).


Thanks for the pics! Sorry it took so long to reply. I've been staring at your red bag for the last ten minutes!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the pics! Sorry it took so long to reply. I've been staring at your red bag for the last ten minutes!


Red hypnosis


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Red hypnosis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Red hypnosis


Love this phrase! Red is soo hypnotizing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Here ya go...(all small don't have a pic of the large).


My gosh! The red one is yelling at me!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this phrase! Red is soo hypnotizing!


It certainly is for me! Sometimes I'm on the bus and I realize I'm staring at someone's red bag. I have to tell them I love their bag because they're looking at me like, "What's your problem?"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! The red one is yelling at me!!!


You hear her too?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You hear her too?


YES!
What’s not to love a red bag that is structured, has cute top handles, can crossbody, has luscious leather, and is in a trapezoidal(is this a word?) shape?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> YES!
> What’s not to love a red bag that is structured, has cute top handles, can crossbody, has luscious leather, and is in a trapezoidal(is this a word?) shape?


YES! All of the above!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! The red one is yelling at me!!!


'Tis the perfect Christmas bag - or any other time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Here ya go...(all small don't have a pic of the large).


*LB:*  add me to the fan club.  Love all your Toscana satchels,  but the red
is the most eye catching.
Dooney was highlighting red handbags in an email today.  Your photos make me want to move out of my summer handbags and into something red.


----------



## cheidel

My new Pebble leather snap tote! She was delivered yesterday, and a great sales price on Dooney website.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cheidel said:


> My new Pebble leather snap tote! She was delivered yesterday, and a great sales price on Dooney website.


Enjoy your new Dooneyl


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> My new Pebble leather snap tote! She was delivered yesterday, and a great sales price on Dooney website.


Hi C!
She's a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> She's a beauty! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> My new Pebble leather snap tote! She was delivered yesterday, and a great sales price on Dooney website.


This is a great looking tote.  This caramel color is really beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This is a great looking tote.  This caramel color is really beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## srs

Lilybarb,
loving this key charm!! where did you find it? thank you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517639


That's as red as it gets, Rue! 
Glad your gran likes school. Always a plus.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517639


Lovely red bag RN! All your red bags are awesome BTW!
And boy I wish I were your GD, that way I could have had the nachos too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

srs said:


> Lilybarb,
> loving this key charm!! where did you find it? thank you!!


This bag makes me smile everytime I see it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> That's as red as it gets, Rue!
> Glad your gran likes school. Always a plus.


Hi LB!
You know I love a RED bag!
Thanks! She's looking forward to the school year, despite the fact that her best friends in Middle School attend different high schools. She's excited about meeting new people.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely red bag RN! All your red bags are awesome BTW!
> And boy I wish I were your GD, that way I could have had the nachos too!


Mornin' SM! 
Thanks! I saw a woman carrying this style Dooney bag at the DMV Wednesday. As soon as I got home I switched to this bag. 
I wish we could meet for nachos! If you're ever in the Bay Area PM me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> Thanks! I saw a woman carrying this style Dooney bag at the DMV Wednesday. As soon as I got home I switched to this bag.
> I wish we could meet for nachos! If you're ever in the Bay Area PM me!


You are sweet!I do the same thing too. When I see another person wearing something similar to what I own, I go home and change into that bag!


----------



## aerinha

I have been carrying my small Kade in French blue.  Great summer color and the bag is light to carry and easy to use.


----------



## Katiesmama

I’m loving the red bags shown, wow! I’ve had a thing for green this year, so I’m ending out summer with this cutie. I think it’ll be April before I pull her out again, but that’s ok. Looking forward to my burgundy and red and brown bags that are coming up.


----------



## Lilybarb

Swapped out of the non-Dooney drawstring to this Cameron. Time to carry it for the first time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lilybarb said:


> Swapped out of the non-Dooney drawstring to this Cameron. Time to carry it for the first time.


Beautiful!


----------



## Beauty Marked

I have two that I carried this last week! My vintage AWL beauties as they are my favorite of D&B.


----------



## MrsHinzo

My Cooper


----------



## RuedeNesle

Beauty Marked said:


> I have two that I carried this last week! My vintage AWL beauties as they are my favorite of D&B.


It's a rare privilege when I see someone out and about carrying a vintage Dooney! They still look beautiful and classy all these years later. Enjoy both of them!


----------



## Beauty Marked

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a rare privilege when I see someone out and about carrying a vintage Dooney! They still look beautiful and classy all these years later. Enjoy both of them!



Thank you! Yes I just love how the vintage ones were made and how they look/feel. I have a growing collection of ones I've gotten lucky to find at thrift and consignment stores and online. Dooney was my first purse love as a teen.


----------



## aerinha

Moved in to my AWL black Trooper last night


----------



## Lilybarb

I've been carrying the natural Cameron longer than I meant to. Trying to keep with the autumn theme, I switched into this drawstring for a first carry. It is huge on the inside!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> I've been carrying the natural Cameron longer than I meant to. Trying to keep with the autumn theme, I switched into this drawstring for a first carry. It is huge on the inside!


Is this the Tasha? I like this one. Saw her in navy. I wanted the pebbled steel blue one but it sold out.


----------



## Lilybarb

@fendifemale, yesss. I forgot to put the name in there. Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> I've been carrying the natural Cameron longer than I meant to. Trying to keep with the autumn theme, I switched into this drawstring for a first carry. It is huge on the inside!


After carrying the Tasha for a few days I've come to the sad realization that I don't enjoy carrying this bag. The strap needs to be twice the width that it is, plus the bag is just soo stiff - which of course would soften over time with use, but I don't like it enough to carry it. The strap irritates me the most - just way too narrow for the bag size.
Next!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> After carrying the Tasha for a few days I've come to the sad realization that I don't enjoy carrying this bag. The strap needs to be twice the width that it is, plus the bag is just soo stiff - which of course would soften over time with use, but I don't like it enough to carry it. The strap irritates me the most - just way too narrow for the bag size.
> Next!


Hi LB!
I'm sorry you don't enjoy carrying Tasha.  A bag should be fun to carry, not frustrating. 
Like you said.....NEXT!


----------



## Lilybarb

Moved from the Tasha into the ginger Toscana satchel. I recall labeling this incorrectly somewhere as small but this is a definite medium. Have to pack it lightly due to weight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> After carrying the Tasha for a few days I've come to the sad realization that I don't enjoy carrying this bag. The strap needs to be twice the width that it is, plus the bag is just soo stiff - which of course would soften over time with use, but I don't like it enough to carry it. The strap irritates me the most - just way too narrow for the bag size.
> Next!


I love the look of drawstring handbags,  but they never work for me.
Sorry your new bag did't work out for you.

Regardless of the strap width,  or even length,  the shape of a drawstring  bag never finds a comfortable place against my body.  The deep base of a drawstring always fights with my hips for space,  whether worn crossbody of on the shoulder.  The only way I can make it work is to sling the bag toward my back,  and of course, it won't stay that way.

I still think they look great and have been tempted again and again,  even though I know the drawstring isn't right for me.   This weekend I drooled over the mini Hattie Flo on ILD on sale.   It was so wrong for me for so many reasons,  but such a beautiful handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Moved from the Tasha into the ginger Toscana satchel. I recall labeling this incorrectly somewhere as small but this is a definite medium. Have to pack it lightly due to weight.


LB:  your ginger Toscana has my name written all over it.  Stunning handbag, beautiful color,  classy style,  great leather.... a total winner.
The medium Toscana satchel is smaller than the medium Flo satchel.  It's a great size,  although the small Toscana is alos a good size and lighter.
I have both sizes.   Enjoy your Toscana.  Perfect color to celebrate the fall season.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Essex on this gloomy fall day!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517639


Lovely bag and color!


----------



## cheidel

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Essex on this gloomy fall day!
> View attachment 4571338


Love the Vintage Dooney’s!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> I've been carrying the natural Cameron longer than I meant to. Trying to keep with the autumn theme, I switched into this drawstring for a first carry. It is huge on the inside!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Moved from the Tasha into the ginger Toscana satchel. I recall labeling this incorrectly somewhere as small but this is a definite medium. Have to pack it lightly due to weight.


Absolutely gorgeous!  Love this color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag and color!


Hi C! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## MrsGAM

Still in my Essex since there’s rain in the forecast until Saturday. Pictured with my Dooney wallet (came free with the Essex) and coin purse


----------



## Beauty Marked

This is an older Dooney I had been looking for and finally found this weekend! Here she is after cleaning her up a bit. I love her, she's similar in size to a LV Speedy 25.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beauty Marked said:


> View attachment 4572910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older Dooney I had been looking for and finally found this weekend! Here she is after cleaning her up a bit. I love her, she's similar in size to a LV Speedy 25.


Enjoy your new addition.  That is one of my favorite style/shape handbags,


----------



## Beauty Marked

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new addition.  That is one of my favorite style/shape handbags,



Thank you! Yes I'm drawn to this shape also. And being a Dooney is a plus!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brunch today at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. There were five of us and three of us were carrying Dooney bags!
Three guesses which one is mine?


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Brunch today at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. There were five of us and three of us were carrying Dooney bags!
> Three guesses which one is mine?
> View attachment 4587824


That's a classy crowd you hang with Rue!  Your red pops against those other two!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> That's a classy crowd you hang with Rue!  Your red pops against those other two!


Hi LB!
Thanks! I knew you'd know which one was mine!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks! I knew you'd know which one was mine!


----------



## Lilybarb

Changed out of the Cameron cb to the oyster Cooper. Oh how I adore the Coop!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Changed out of the Cameron cb to the oyster Cooper. Oh how I adore the Coop!


Coop and her wallet are beautiful! 
(Also, I'm really liking that chair!)


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Coop and her wallet are beautiful!
> (Also, I'm really liking that chair!)


Thank you! You can have my chairs Rue. They're kind of just in the way but I saw them at a consignment shop & couldn't resist for the same reason you like them - they're just SO RED. Plus they reminded me of the ole school ice cream shop chairs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you! You can have my chairs Rue. They're kind of just in the way but I saw them at a consignment shop & couldn't resist for the same reason you like them - they're just SO RED. Plus they reminded me of the ole school ice cream shop chairs.


 Yes! That's exactly what I thought about them! I may be flying to Atlanta in the next few months to visit family. I wish I could take your chairs home with me.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I thought about them! I may be flying to Atlanta in the next few months to visit family. I wish I could take your chairs home with me.


Oh that's wonderful! Let me know & we'll do lunch or coffee!   and I'd ship the chairs to you but that would cost more than they cost lol & be some mighty big boxes.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh that's wonderful! Let me know & we'll do lunch or coffee!   and I'd ship the chairs to you but that would cost more than they cost lol & be some mighty big boxes.


I would LOVE to meet for lunch or coffee. (But mostly lunch! ) I'll let you know when I'm going to be in town!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I would LOVE to meet for lunch or coffee. (But mostly lunch! ) I'll let you know when I'm going to be in town!


Great! Of course I'll know you by your red bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Great! Of course I'll know you by your red bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Brunch today at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. There were five of us and three of us were carrying Dooney bags!
> Three guesses which one is mine?
> View attachment 4587824


I'm not sure.
Wild guess. The red one?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not sure.
> Wild guess. The red one?


 In addition to her being red, she just jumped all in front of the other two bags like the diva she is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> In addition to her being red, she just jumped all in front of the other two bags like the diva she is.


She sure is an attention grabber!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> She sure is an attention grabber!


No idea who she gets that from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> No idea who she gets that from?


It's probably genetic and maybe from your parents?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's probably genetic and maybe from your parents?


----------



## VintageViv

A snowstorm is on its way to me... that calls for AWL, right? This is my vintage Zip Top Camera Bag, R217, in black & British tan.


----------



## RuedeNesle

VintageViv said:


> A snowstorm is on its way to me... that calls for AWL, right? This is my vintage Zip Top Camera Bag, R217, in black & British tan.


A snowstorm calls for staying indoors! But if you have to go out you have a great companion!  Safe travels!


----------



## fendifemale

VintageViv said:


> A snowstorm is on its way to me... that calls for AWL, right? This is my vintage Zip Top Camera Bag, R217, in black & British tan.


I love this color combo.


----------



## VintageViv

RuedeNesle said:


> A snowstorm calls for staying indoors! But if you have to go out you have a great companion!  Safe travels!


Agreed! Unfortunately we had some last minute errands to run at the start of the storm but got home safe and sound before it got too bad. My camera bag got quite a bit of snow hitting it but it was nothing it couldn't handle.


----------



## VintageViv

fendifemale said:


> I love this color combo.


It is a classic! I also love the fir green/British tan combo.


----------



## Lilybarb

Instead of the red Toscana satchel that usually sees the light only at the holidays, I decided to bring out the red flo satchel than been in the dark for ages. I wish I had an organizer that fits it well. Does anyone else carry an one inside this small satchel?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Instead of the red Toscana satchel that usually sees the light only at the holidays, I decided to bring out the red flo satchel than been in the dark for ages. I wish I had an organizer that fits it well. Does anyone else carry an one inside this small satchel?


Red Flo is a beautiful choice for the holidays! And so it the beautiful wallet! Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Red Flo is a beautiful choice for the holidays! And so it the beautiful wallet! Enjoy!


You like this one Rue? Wonder why! 
La Red Queen you!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Changed out of the Cameron cb to the oyster Cooper. Oh how I adore the Coop!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Instead of the red Toscana satchel that usually sees the light only at the holidays, I decided to bring out the red flo satchel than been in the dark for ages. I wish I had an organizer that fits it well. Does anyone else carry an one inside this small satchel?


Lovely, and pretty in red for the holidays!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!





cheidel said:


> Lovely, and pretty in red for the holidays!!!


Thank you much @cheidel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy New Year! 
Burgundy lambskin tote for my second carry on bag. Took Dooney Bitsy to a NYE party.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Found this at my local thrift store for $15!  I have never owned Dooney nylon and I will have to say I'm impressed!  I believe this is an Erica Hobo?  Moved right in yesterday and am super happy!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

debbiesdaughter said:


> Found this at my local thrift store for $15!  I have never owned Dooney nylon and I will have to say I'm impressed!  I believe this is an Erica Hobo?  Moved right in yesterday and am super happy!!


What a great find! And she looks new! When I was at the outlet Friday someone called asking if they had any Erica hobos. I couldn't remember which style that was at the time. (I left before the SA checked.) Now I know! And I'm sure if they did have them, they were not $15.00. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

Wow, I am so behind reading the forum!  Finally changed out the holiday red flo into a first carry of the chestnut Stanwich. The wallet matches in color but appears lighter in the pic.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Wow, I am so behind reading the forum!  Finally changed out the holiday red flo into a first carry of the chestnut Stanwich. The wallet matches in color but appears lighter in the pic.


Good to "see" you LB! 
The holidays were hectic, but I'm going to miss all the red bags that were posted in the various forums during the holidays.
Love you chestnut Stanwich and wallet!


----------



## Lilybarb

debbiesdaughter said:


> Found this at my local thrift store for $15!  I have never owned Dooney nylon and I will have to say I'm impressed!  I believe this is an Erica Hobo?  Moved right in yesterday and am super happy!!


@debbiesdaughter, great find!! Aren't these great bags! So light and tough. I "needed"  one in french blue for summer & one in black for winter, & when I need a light carry I just dump everything from whatever bag I'm carrying into the Erica - with room left over. Great water resistance too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lunch today with Colette!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Large duffle


----------



## VintageViv

Carrying my vintage large Surrey; it has been one of my main go-to's this winter. It is so roomy and my "bag shoulder" has been acting up big time so I'm carrying more cross-body bags.


----------



## momjules

Crazy for coach—. How is that Dooney ?
Is that the large one? 
Is it too big?
I like large but even that looks big
I think I would like the 400 dollar one but I’m not sure.
I have never seen them yet
Thanks!!
Beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Sac.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Sac.
> 
> View attachment 4642461


That Flo leather looks yummy.


----------



## Brendutch

Using Mrs. Smith today...


----------



## nathart

Picked up this new girl today! (Pebble Leather Zip Top Satchel)


----------



## Lunalark

New to the posting board, longtime admirer! 

Just got the Florentine Bordeaux hobo sac. The leather is amazing.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lunalark said:


> New to the posting board, longtime admirer!
> 
> Just got the Florentine Bordeaux hobo sac. The leather is amazing.


Ooooh it's lovely!


----------



## Lunalark

Lilybarb said:


> Ooooh it's lovely!



Thank you!  More than I wanted to spend for sure without a sale (QVC ) but love at first sight with the smooth Florentine and hobo style. Very easy to carry!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> New to the posting board, longtime admirer!
> 
> Just got the Florentine Bordeaux hobo sac. The leather is amazing.


Love the color and the leather.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color and the leather.   Enjoy your new treasure.


Thank you


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color and the leather.   Enjoy your new treasure.




Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Brendutch said:


> Using Mrs. Smith today...
> View attachment 4644692


That exact same bag is on its way to me. I am so excited. And now I am even more excited thanks to your lovely pic.


----------



## Lunalark

Ludmilla said:


> That exact same bag is on its way to me. I am so excited. And now I am even more excited thanks to your lovely pic.



I'm excited for you its a nice bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lunalark said:


> I'm excited for you its a nice bag!


Thank you! I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Brendutch

Ludmilla said:


> That exact same bag is on its way to me. I am so excited. And now I am even more excited thanks to your lovely pic.



You will love it!


----------



## jdal622

I've had this beauty for awhile now and I've listed it to sell, but I'm starting to change my mind because I carried it again today and forgot how much I loved it. Lol


----------



## Lilybarb

jdal622 said:


> I've had this beauty for awhile now and I've listed it to sell, but I'm starting to change my mind because I carried it again today and forgot how much I loved it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648279


A change of mind - birthright! 
What bag is Ms. Lovely?


----------



## jdal622

Lilybarb said:


> A change of mind - birthright!
> What bag is Ms. Lovely?


You know, I'm not even sure. I got her secondhand and I've been searching but can't find her name. If anyone knows, I'd love to hear!


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Using Mrs. Smith today...
> View attachment 4644692


@Brendutch, I keep coming back to drool over your Smith.  I sure don't need one that large...but that is one bag of bee-utiful leather!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Double Handle Tote in Pink

Here is a pic of One just like mine


----------



## Loslafuego

Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?


----------



## Loslafuego

Loslafuego said:


> Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652008
> View attachment 4652009
> View attachment 4652008
> View attachment 4652009
> View attachment 4652008
> View attachment 4652009


----------



## Brendutch

Lilybarb said:


> @Brendutch, I keep coming back to drool over your Smith.  I sure don't need one that large...but that is one bag of bee-utiful leather!



Thank you! This bag is AMAZING! I’ve been using it since I got it. Love ❤️


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loslafuego said:


> Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?


That is a fairly recent style; probably within the last 10 years.  It is not from the 70s.  It looks kind of like a "Lucy" bag but it's hard to tell from your pictures.  You need a picture of the entire purse, and you should post your question in the Authentication thread at the top of this page.


----------



## JohnWright

Wow, These are unique designs.
----------------------
Assignment Writing


----------



## Lilybarb

Changed out of the Stanwich to black flo.  It seems so small after carrying Stan for a month!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying an old favorite, large Giraffe Sac with matching wallet today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Moved into navy Flo Cooper.  I'm trying to change handbags at least once a week for the entire year.  Sorry,  no pics.


----------



## jdal622

Bought her this past week, for to me Saturday and moved right in. In love with the color and the shape. Tiny little thing.


----------



## southernbelle82

It feels like spring south MS, therefor it is! Moved into my new Mint saffiano drawstring. For anyone interested you can view the unboxing of it and the bubble gum on my channel: Ashley’s Closet. Please subscribe for future unboxings!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4663144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like spring south MS, therefor it is! Moved into my new Mint saffiano drawstring. For anyone interested you can view the unboxing of it and the bubble gum on my channel: Ashley’s Closet. Please subscribe for future unboxings!


Looks good on you! And I loved your detailed YouTube video! You're doing great! Looking forward to future videos.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Looks good on you! And I loved your detailed YouTube video! You're doing great! Looking forward to future videos.


@southernbelle82 - agree with Rue. I watched the other night & you did a fine review!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Looks good on you! And I loved your detailed YouTube video! You're doing great! Looking forward to future videos.



Awe weeee! Thanks RN! I really appreciate that. Thank you for your support on this. I’m so thankful for y’all!


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> @southernbelle82 - agree with Rue. I watched the other night & you did a fine review!


Thank you LB! I’m super excited about my channel and doing reviews. Thank you for supporting me on this, I love having my crazy handbag friends because none of my day to day friends in my life care about bags like I do.


----------



## southernbelle82

Today’s OOTD. Also, side note, I uploaded a new video but it’s a Kendra Scott jewelry video for those who are interested.


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4668761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s OOTD. Also, side note, I uploaded a new video but it’s a Kendra Scott jewelry video for those who are interested.


Gorgeous shade of blue! And I love how you matched the bag to your earrings.


----------



## Lunalark

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4668761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s OOTD. Also, side note, I uploaded a new video but it’s a Kendra Scott jewelry video for those who are interested.



I love this ootd!  The blue really compliments you. It's really  stunning with your matching earrings &hair down. I feel you, no one around me gets my love of Dooney florentine. It's so nice to have a tribe!


----------



## fendifemale

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4663144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like spring south MS, therefor it is! Moved into my new Mint saffiano drawstring. For anyone interested you can view the unboxing of it and the bubble gum on my channel: Ashley’s Closet. Please subscribe for future unboxings!


I sure will! Btw- I love YT Dooney channels.


----------



## Iamminda

I always enjoy this one when it comes up in rotation — love the long keychain


----------



## Lilybarb

Iamminda said:


> I always enjoy this one when it comes up in rotation — love the long keychain


It's lovely in that color - don't see many in that green.  I noticed your blue letters that you wrote on the photo - smart!  I kept a public file on pinterest of all my bags & some reseller took 14 of my pins. Dummy me never watermarks anything, in fact haven't learned how, but just marking it like you did is a grand idea instead of having to keep my file private.
Enjoy carrying your pretty satchel!


----------



## Iamminda

Lilybarb said:


> It's lovely in that color - don't see many in that green.  I noticed your blue letters that you wrote on the photo - smart!  I kept a public file on pinterest of all my bags & some reseller took 14 of my pins. Dummy me never watermarks anything, in fact haven't learned how, but just marking it like you did is a grand idea instead of having to keep my file private.
> Enjoy carrying your pretty satchel!



Thanks .  Lol, I use my kindergarten writing instead of paying for a proper watermark app.  I am sorry your pics were stolen.  I can relate — one of my bag listing words were stolen, word for word (made me so mad .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I always enjoy this one when it comes up in rotation — love the long keychain


Hi Minda!
This is my favorite style Dooney tote! I don't need it in my rotation now, but every time I see it, in pictures like yours, presented on QVC, or IRL, I'm so tempted to get it!

Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> This is my favorite style Dooney tote! I don't need it in my rotation now, but every time I see it, in pictures like yours, presented on QVC, or IRL, I'm so tempted to get it!
> 
> Have a great rest of the week!


Thanks RN .  I haven’t bought or thought about DB for decades (dating myself here, lol).  But this style just caught my attention one day at Macy’s.  I kept thinking about it until I bought it (on sale of course ).  It renewed my interest in DB (although I am on a real bag ban this time ). Enjoy the rest of this lovely week .


----------



## Lilybarb

Time to change out of the black flo. Seeing & hearing about everyone's Lexington bags reminded me that this guy, in ocean blue, needs to get some use.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Time to change out of the black flo. Seeing & hearing about everyone's Lexington bags reminded me that this guy, in ocean blue, needs to get some use.


*LB:*  love the color.  Enjoy your ocean blue Lexington and wallet.   I've been thinking about changing into that color handbag also.   I'm trying to use as many handbags as I can this year.... to help justify (to myself) that buying them all made sense.    And,  if I find some that don't work for m (style/function wise),  I can pass them onto someone who will enjoy them.
So far,  I'm keeping them all!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Time to change out of the black flo. Seeing & hearing about everyone's Lexington bags reminded me that this guy, in ocean blue, needs to get some use.


I love this color.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> I love this color.


Thank you. It's sitting right in front of the window & is pretty true. I think they discontinued ocean? - though marine is close.


----------



## Iamminda

Lilybarb said:


> Time to change out of the black flo. Seeing & hearing about everyone's Lexington bags reminded me that this guy, in ocean blue, needs to get some use.


Such a pretty color


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I always enjoy this one when it comes up in rotation — love the long keychain


Such a pretty tote!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I haven’t bought or thought about DB for decades (dating myself here, lol).  But this style just caught my attention one day at Macy’s.  I kept thinking about it until I bought it (on sale of course ).  It renewed my interest in DB (although I am on a real bag ban this time ). Enjoy the rest of this lovely week .


I love using my Dooney’s, but I am also on “ban island” at this time!   So, I will rotate the bags I have, and not buy new or preloved anytime soon.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Time to change out of the black flo. Seeing & hearing about everyone's Lexington bags reminded me that this guy, in ocean blue, needs to get some use.


Beautiful bag and wallet!!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Such a pretty tote!!!






cheidel said:


> I love using my Dooney’s, but I am also on “ban island” at this time!   So, I will rotate the bags I have, and not buy new or preloved anytime soon.



Thanks so much cheidel .  Good luck to us on our ban


----------



## aerinha

Took forever but finally got to my small black Dixon Florentine. She it a great piece of leather.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lunalark said:


> I love this ootd!  The blue really compliments you. It's really  stunning with your matching earrings &hair down. I feel you, no one around me gets my love of Dooney florentine. It's so nice to have a tribe!


Thank you so much for the lovely comment!  I have been loving this bag and am still using it.  =)


----------



## southernbelle82

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous shade of blue! And I love how you matched the bag to your earrings.


Thanks! Those earrings are one of my favorite pairs, I get soooooo much wear out of them each spring/summer season.=)


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Took forever but finally got to my small black Dixon Florentine. She it a great piece of leather.
> View attachment 4679397


Oh my gosh!  This is so beautiful, I bet she looks amazing on!


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in Ms. Mint and loving her! I thought ab changing into my small flo satchel but haven’t yet. Gosh I love them both!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4688907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in Ms. Mint and loving her! I thought ab changing into my small flo satchel but haven’t yet. Gosh I love them both!


Glad the love is still going strong. 
Ms. Mink is lovely.


----------



## hpzapper

aerinha said:


> Took forever but finally got to my small black Dixon Florentine. She it a great piece of leather.
> View attachment 4679397


That one looks like it will break in quickly nice


----------



## aerinha

hpzapper said:


> That one looks like it will break in quickly nice


It is really nice florentine leather. I also have this bag in bone Florentine and it is super floppy.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> It is really nice florentine leather. I also have this bag in bone Florentine and it is super floppy.


Love really lived-in leather bags. They become like comfortable old friends.


----------



## HannaS1001

Lunalark said:


> New to the posting board, longtime admirer!
> 
> Just got the Florentine Bordeaux hobo sac. The leather is amazing.



is that the true color of the Bordeaux? Gorgeous!


----------



## Lunalark

HannaS1001 said:


> is that the true color of the Bordeaux? Gorgeous!


Thank you! Yes its the true color ! It's gotten a little darker, but still rich like Bordeaux wine. Whatever Dooney did with Bordeaux this year, its richer in color than previous years.


----------



## HannaS1001

Thanks ! I wanted it because of the sale but I don’t think that color is for me
How are the dyes on these bags? Do they transfer to your clothes ?


----------



## Lunalark

My own favorites are  natural, chestnut, tmoro brown, black but in this bag the wine color just was so pretty. In another bag I probably wouldn't use the Bordeaux that often.   If you dont think you will reach for a color much, go wirh that instinct and pass definately!

There's alot of older posts on dye transfer and so many experts here. I have learned a ton. I also watch You tube videos on Florentine bags/care to see what I like etc ( type in Dooney Florentine in a You tube search,   Pecan Tanned Beauty has a great channel). I know from posters here, that wearing jeans can transfer to your bags but I've never had a Florentine transfer color to my clothes. I've heard of the occasional run. Most dye batches I've gotten have been good.


----------



## HannaS1001

The price was too good to pass on the mini satchel since I am interested in the style . I searched all over the internet looking at pictures and videos  of the bag in that color LOL I think I’ll be good .  Gotcha bout the dye , I must have mixed up the transfer thing


----------



## Lunalark

Can't wait to see your mini satchel! The mini is my favorite satchel! I think you will find the Bordeaux goes with alot and you end up loving it


----------



## HannaS1001

Lunalark said:


> Can't wait to see your mini satchel! The mini is my favorite satchel! I think you will find the Bordeaux goes with alot and you end up loving it


. Can’t wait to show you! I am So excited!


----------



## aerinha

My small dixon is making a great “plague” bag.  It goes crossbody well when bending over to search all the shelves for canned goods that might have escaped those unwilling to bend.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> My small dixon is making a great “plague” bag.  It goes crossbody well when bending over to search all the shelves for canned goods that might have escaped those unwilling to bend.


Oh my gosh - a plague bag! Somehow that struck me as so funny! Thanks for the stress release.


----------



## Brendutch

I hope everyone is healthy and safe! I also have a “plague bag and shoes”... I’m using my large Wayfarer tote from QVC. I originally got it for travel, but right now having a large, carefree bag with a large opening is priceless. It is also very lightweight, and the short straps are even comfortable over the shoulder. I’m not using the larger strap it comes with, because when in use they make the bag look weird .


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> I hope everyone is healthy and safe! I also have a “plague bag and shoes”... I’m using my large Wayfarer tote from QVC. I originally got it for travel, but right now having a large, carefree bag with a large opening is priceless. It is also very lightweight, and the short straps are even comfortable over the shoulder. I’m not using the larger strap it comes with, because when in use they make the bag look weird .
> 
> View attachment 4699137


"Plague bag" - the sound of that just strikes me as so funny. Nice color combo! QVC had it on today. I was surprised they're so large - betcha can get a 4 roll of bath paper in there, or more! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brendutch

Lilybarb said:


> "Plague bag" - the sound of that just strikes me as so funny. Nice color combo! QVC had it on today. I was surprised they're so large - betcha can get a 4 roll of bath paper in there, or more! Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks to @aerinha for the plague term! I think you can put 8 toilet paper rolls in there ! I put a mask, gloves, usual purse stuff, and a big book to read . I like using a Dooney because of all the pockets. I need to feel that everything is organized to calm my anxiety a little, now more than ever! Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Thanks to @aerinha for the plague term! I think you can put 8 toilet paper rolls in there ! I put a mask, gloves, usual purse stuff, and a big book to read . I like using a Dooney because of all the pockets. I need to feel that everything is organized to calm my anxiety a little, now more than ever! Thank you!


 We need some laughter...bad.
Wow, that *is* a lot of stuff! Glad you enjoyed packing it....whatever we can do to relieve the anxiety. Our bags are pretty distractions!


----------



## Brendutch

Lilybarb said:


> We need some laughter...bad.
> Wow, that *is* a lot of stuff! Glad you enjoyed packing it....whatever we can do to relieve the anxiety. Our bags are pretty distractions!


 Yes, we need to laugh a little! I’m really, really sad about was is happening. Please stay safe! P.s. I don’t carry toilet paper rolls, is just to show how big this bag is...


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Yes, we need to laugh a little! I’m really, really sad about was is happening. Please stay safe! P.s. I don’t carry toilet paper rolls, is just to show how big this bag is...


What??? No toilet paper??  
Thank you - Peace be with you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm still trying to change handbags every few days... even if I and my handbag never leave home.   My turquoise Dooney small satchel is Samba leather is decorating the dresser today.  Samba is a soft pebbled leather.

I think it's time to change into another bag later today.... I'm thinking of orange.... or maybe a coated cotton in a floral print.   No need to match or coordinate since 'we' are staying home..


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm still trying to change handbags every few days... even if I and my handbag never leave home.   My turquoise Dooney small satchel is Samba leather is decorating the dresser today.  Samba is a soft pebbled leather.
> 
> I think it's time to change into another bag later today.... I'm thinking of orange.... or maybe a coated cotton in a floral print.   No need to match or coordinate since 'we' are staying home..


This is my life every day.....working at home my bags don't get out enough.  I move them from a chair in the kitchen to my bed and back again.  I do get to see it but no one else does!  Then I change in to a different one and the routine starts all over again!  It feels weird at first but you get used to it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> This is my life every day.....working at home my bags don't get out enough.  I move them from a chair in the kitchen to my bed and back again.  I do get to see it but no one else does!  Then I change in to a different one and the routine starts all over again!  It feels weird at first but you get used to it!



At least you are getting to 'enjoy' your handbags.  And there is no worry about weather conditions.     We decorate a home,  buy things for the wall or display cabinet because we like the look.  I know handbags are a functional item... and that's a bonus.... but for those who collect handbags.... enjoying the look (style, color, detailing, leather, etc.) is part of joy.   Stay safe, stay home,  and change handbags often!  
Besides,  changing handbags helps us 'justify' (even to ourselves) the collection we already have and buying another one!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Bagmedic said:


> This is my life every day.....working at home my bags don't get out enough.  I move them from a chair in the kitchen to my bed and back again.  I do get to see it but no one else does!  Then I change in to a different one and the routine starts all over again!  It feels weird at first but you get used to it!


I piled as many bags as I could fit onto the bed with me last night and did a full detailing on all of them. quite a bit of gum and a lipstick that I only used once before I lost it inside of my huge MJ tote. I feel so adult now I am going to use the most adult looking bag I own when I go take my friend some food tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's amazing what we 'collect' inside our handbags.


----------



## bolsathemosta

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's amazing what we 'collect' inside our handbags.


I am always finding odd things in the pre-owned bags I buy to sell. The lucky crossbody that came the other day had a bunch of lego figures and accessories.  I poked my finger on a tiny tiny sword and then found the teeny tiny pirate it went with.


----------



## Lilybarb

bolsathemosta said:


> I am always finding odd things in the pre-owned bags I buy to sell. The lucky crossbody that came the other day had a bunch of lego figures and accessories.  I poked my finger on a tiny tiny sword and then found the teeny tiny pirate it went with.


 "teeny tiny pirate with a tiny tiny sword"


----------



## bolsathemosta

Lilybarb said:


> "teeny tiny pirate with a tiny tiny sword"


better than it being a syringe, like I have found before


----------



## Lilybarb

bolsathemosta said:


> better than it being a syringe, like I have found before


Oh yuck. Perhaps it was a diabetic tho. But still...


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> Oh my gosh - a plague bag! Somehow that struck me as so funny! Thanks for the stress release.



I should write Dooney and tell them the bag’s crossbody styling is handy and that its “smile” closure allows me to leave it unzipped for limited touch access without my stuff falling out when I bend down


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> I should write Dooney and tell them the bag’s crossbody styling is handy and that its “smile” closure allows me to leave it unzipped for limited touch access without my stuff falling out when I bend down


Then they will steal your idea & market it as The Plague Bag of 2020.


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> Then they will steal your idea & market it as The Plague Bag of 2020.


I can just hear the QVC host now, “This bag is great for when you need to get down on your knees and reach to the back of the shelf for the last can of corn in the state.  The bag stays with your body and won’t swing forward to pick up germs from the floor or shelves and Your stuff won’t spill on the floor, even if you’ve left it unzipped, because the smile keeps the bag closed.  Then when you need to text all your girlfriends to ask who needs TP, because this store has some, you can just slip your hand right inside the unzipped bag and not contaminate the tasseled zipper pull.  You can even slide in your car seat still wearing it cross body, sanitize your hands and then take the bag off over your head.”


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> I can just hear the QVC host now, “This bag is great for when you need to get down on your knees and reach to the back of the shelf for the last can of corn in the state.  The bag stays with your body and won’t swing forward to pick up germs from the floor or shelves and Your stuff won’t spill on the floor, even if you’ve left it unzipped, because the smile keeps the bag closed.  Then when you need to text all your girlfriends to ask who needs TP, because this store has some, you can just slip your hand right inside the unzipped bag and not contaminate the tasseled zipper pull.  You can even slide in your car seat still wearing it cross body, sanitize your hands and then take the bag off over your head.”


Oh my gosh you had me laughing with the first sentence! 
No doubt - You should be hearing from QVC shortly to host!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I can just hear the QVC host now, “This bag is great for when you need to get down on your knees and reach to the back of the shelf for the last can of corn in the state.  The bag stays with your body and won’t swing forward to pick up germs from the floor or shelves and Your stuff won’t spill on the floor, even if you’ve left it unzipped, because the smile keeps the bag closed.  Then when you need to text all your girlfriends to ask who needs TP, because this store has some, you can just slip your hand right inside the unzipped bag and not contaminate the tasseled zipper pull.  You can even slide in your car seat still wearing it cross body, sanitize your hands and then take the bag off over your head.”


Brilliant!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My Mom decided this was too heavy a bag for her and her loss is my complete gain!!  This green is making my quarantine so much better!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> My Mom decided this was too heavy a bag for her and her loss is my complete gain!!  This green is making my quarantine so much better!!


*DD:*  that's a Dillen satchel,  isn't it?  That is one of my favorite Dooney styles.  And the duck emblem  is so nice.    Love you new bag,  it's a great spring color.   Enjoy.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Got this for my birthday!  Saffiano Leather Domed Satchel in color tomato!  Leather smells amazing for saffiano leather, love everything!  So happy and happy I got an actual deal on QVC!


----------



## Lilybarb

debbiesdaughter said:


> Got this for my birthday!  Saffiano Leather Domed Satchel in color tomato!  Leather smells amazing for saffiano leather, love everything!  So happy and happy I got an actual deal on QVC!


Well my goodness! Happy Birthday to You! 
Lovely bag - hope you enjoy it immensely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

debbiesdaughter said:


> Got this for my birthday!  Saffiano Leather Domed Satchel in color tomato!  Leather smells amazing for saffiano leather, love everything!  So happy and happy I got an actual deal on QVC!


She's beautiful!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## fendifemale

debbiesdaughter said:


> Got this for my birthday!  Saffiano Leather Domed Satchel in color tomato!  Leather smells amazing for saffiano leather, love everything!  So happy and happy I got an actual deal on QVC!


I just bought the white! Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> I just bought the white! Enjoy.


Congrats FF!
I can't wait to see pics when it arrives!


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats FF!
> I can't wait to see pics when it arrives!


Thank you! It's here. I posted it in mini reveal.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> Thank you! It's here. I posted it in mini reveal.


Hi FF! 
Thanks! I saw it right after I posted in this thread and replied there. 
I don't know if you've been able to use it yet, but I hope you enjoy carrying it when you do!


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi FF!
> Thanks! I saw it right after I posted in this thread and replied there.
> I don't know if you've been able to use it yet, but I hope you enjoy carrying it when you do!


I'm trying to wait until things calm down. Using my wallet as a clutch now. I'm excited though!


----------



## MiaBorsa

fendifemale said:


> I'm trying to wait until things calm down. Using my wallet as a clutch now. I'm excited though!


I can hardly read your posts; I get distracted by your precious avatar.     Gorgeous little one.


----------



## fendifemale

MiaBorsa said:


> I can hardly read your posts; I get distracted by your precious avatar.     Gorgeous little one.


Thank you! That's my nephew. He's 14 now! I feel old.


----------



## SandraElle

Found this like-new cutie last weekend at my local consignment store for $31. Florentine Pocket Crossbody.


----------



## G.Allyn

SandraElle said:


> Found this like-new cutie last weekend at my local consignment store for $31. Florentine Pocket Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4723224


Great find!  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Found this like-new cutie last weekend at my local consignment store for $31. Florentine Pocket Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4723224


What a great find!


----------



## G.Allyn

The sky was grey and cloudy this morning.  I wanted to carry my new Alto Fina in oyster, but carried my years old navy D&B florentine (sp?) satchel with tassels.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

SandraElle said:


> Found this like-new cutie last weekend at my local consignment store for $31. Florentine Pocket Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4723224


Wait - your consignment stores are open? Where I live, anything that's open is only curbside pickup (unless it's a grocery store or home improvement store).

Either way, that's a great find!


----------



## SandraElle

G.Allyn said:


> Great find!  Enjoy your bag.


Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> What a great find!


Yes, probably more about the great price than my needing it. lol



OogleAtLuxury said:


> Wait - your consignment stores are open? Where I live, anything that's open is only curbside pickup (unless it's a grocery store or home improvement store).
> 
> Either way, that's a great find!


Thanks. Yes, my city is pretty much open now but with restrictions.


----------



## fendifemale

Added this to my white satchel. It came with my mom's floral duffle satchel. It's a nice reminder of her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4732346
> 
> Added this to my white satchel. It came with my mom's floral duffle satchel. It's a nice reminder of her.


Very pretty.


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4732346
> 
> Added this to my white satchel. It came with my mom's floral duffle satchel. It's a nice reminder of her.


Very feminine. Nice pop of color for a white bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4732346
> 
> Added this to my white satchel. It came with my mom's floral duffle satchel. It's a nice reminder of her.


Beautiful! And a wonderful way to be reminded of your mom. I hope it makes you smile every time you use it.


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Very feminine. Nice pop of color for a white bag.


Thank you! It really reminds me of spring and summertime.


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! And a wonderful way to be reminded of your mom. I hope it makes you smile every time you use it.


Thanks! It really does.


----------



## Shelby33

First Dooney I've gotten since 1990


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shelby33 said:


> First Dooney I've gotten since 1990
> View attachment 4736374


Enjoy your Dooney Florentine satchel.


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your Dooney Florentine satchel.


Thanks!


----------



## HannaS1001

The new piper in steel blue


----------



## RuedeNesle

HannaS1001 said:


> The new piper in steel blue


I love this bag in steel blue!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## bolsathemosta

Shelby33 said:


> First Dooney I've gotten since 1990
> View attachment 4736374


Love that bag. Thought it was sitting in a pot plant for a second and I was worried you get sticky marijuana resin on it!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4740315


Dooney in the wild!


----------



## Shelby33

bolsathemosta said:


> Love that bag. Thought it was sitting in a pot plant for a second and I was worried you get sticky marijuana resin on it!


LMAO that is the funniest thing I have EVER read here!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bolsathemosta said:


> Love that bag. Thought it was sitting in a pot plant for a second and I was worried you get sticky marijuana resin on it!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Shelby33 said:


> LMAO that is the funniest thing I have EVER read here!!


I have a friend that works in the industry and she texted me wanting advice on how to get resin off of her Louis neverfull
 I referred her to some groups because covered canvas is not my specialty


----------



## Shelby33

bolsathemosta said:


> I have a friend that works in the industry and she texted me wanting advice on how to get resin off of her Louis neverfull
> I referred her to some groups because covered canvas is not my specialty


Hahahahaha mine either!


----------



## Lilybarb

Have been carrying my mom's day present to myself for a couple of weeks now, & although I have the matching wallet, the one I chose was the first one I pulled out. 
I just realized I still haven't carried the large grey barlow yet.


----------



## Shelby33

Lilybarb said:


> Have been carrying my mom's day present to myself for a couple of weeks now, & although I have the matching wallet, the one I chose was the first one I pulled out.
> I just realized I still haven't carried the large grey barlow yet.


I love the color!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Have been carrying my mom's day present to myself for a couple of weeks now, & although I have the matching wallet, the one I chose was the first one I pulled out.
> I just realized I still haven't carried the large grey barlow yet.


Lily:  what a beautiful pink handbag.  Perfect for the season.  I just 'moved into' my hot pink zip zip satchel.  I was craving pink too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Have been carrying my mom's day present to myself for a couple of weeks now, & although I have the matching wallet, the one I chose was the first one I pulled out.
> I just realized I still haven't carried the large grey barlow yet.


Hi LB!
Happy Belated Mother's Day! 
Congrats on waiting until Mother's Day to use this beautiful bag!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Have been carrying my mom's day present to myself for a couple of weeks now, & although I have the matching wallet, the one I chose was the first one I pulled out.
> I just realized I still haven't carried the large grey barlow yet.



Is that bubblegum? I love this shade.


----------



## Lilybarb

Shelby33 said:


> I love the color!!


Thank you Shelby!


lavenderjunkie said:


> Lily:  what a beautiful pink handbag.  Perfect for the season.  I just 'moved into' my hot pink zip zip satchel.  I was craving pink too!


Thank you LJ! Enjoy your hot pink too!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Happy Belated Mother's Day!
> Congrats on waiting until Mother's Day to use this beautiful bag!


Thank you Rue. Yep I doggedly waited lol.


fendifemale said:


> Is that bubblegum? I love this shade.


Thanks! Yes bubblegum.


----------



## HannaS1001

New pebble grain zip sac 
Pardon the mess behind the bag lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> New pebble grain zip sac
> Pardon the mess behind the bag lol


*Hanna: * enjoy the new handbag and let us know how she carries.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Hanna: * enjoy the new handbag and let us know how she carries.



Thank you! I will ! It is very lightweight!


----------



## merekat703

Bag of the day


----------



## fendifemale

merekat703 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747519


Adorbs!


----------



## faithbw

I’m carrying an ivy green Dillen that I found at the thrift store. She’s in great condition. I thought about flipping her but decided to keep her instead.


----------



## srs

nice find!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Glad you are enjoying your 'new' Ivy green Dillen satchel.  Ivy is a great color,
goes with everything,  the Dillen leather is beautiful,  and I love the logo!


----------



## faithbw

srs said:


> nice find!!



Thank you!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are enjoying your 'new' Ivy green Dillen satchel.  Ivy is a great color,
> goes with everything,  the Dillen leather is beautiful,  and I love the logo!



Thank you! I love the logo too.


----------



## totosmom

HannaS1001 said:


> New pebble grain zip sac
> Pardon the mess behind the bag lol



Ohhhh, is that from the new "lightweight" pebble line?  I've been wondering about them.  I wonder how well it will wear.


----------



## totosmom

faithbw said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the logo too.



Great find -- and such a lovely color.  Lucky gal!


----------



## totosmom

HannaS1001 said:


> The new piper in steel blue



Yes, such a lovely color.  It makes me smile.


----------



## totosmom

Not going anywhere today, but if I were, I'd be sporting my vintage Gladstone.  Honkin' big and
and heavy, it's a road warrior!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

totosmom:  good for you.... enjoying your handbags even if you are staying at home.
I'm trying to change handbags at least 3 times a week...  just to see them in 'use'
and get some pleasure out of the collection.   The upside of not going out is that it
doesn't matter how heavy the handbag is or if it goes with your outfit.


----------



## totosmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> totosmom:  good for you.... enjoying your handbags even if you are staying at home.
> I'm trying to change handbags at least 3 times a week...  just to see them in 'use'
> and get some pleasure out of the collection.   The upside of not going out is that it
> doesn't matter how heavy the handbag is or if it goes with your outfit.



True.  Like a little girl with her dolls, I've "dusted off" my vintage girls and lined them up on the couch for a few days.  Moved them to the guest rooms for a change of scenery,    but it's a joy to see them out & about.

Hubby thinks I'm nuts!  haha


----------



## lavenderjunkie

totosmom said:


> True.  Like a little girl with her dolls, I've "dusted off" my vintage girls and lined them up on the couch for a few days.  Moved them to the guest rooms for a change of scenery,    but it's a joy to see them out & about.
> 
> Hubby thinks I'm nuts!  haha


Just remind him that enjoying your 'old friends'  doesn't cost any money
or require any additional storage space.    And if it makes you happy....
then his life is better.


----------



## totosmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just remind him that enjoying your 'old friends'  doesn't cost any money
> or require any additional storage space.    And if it makes you happy....
> then his life is better.



Yes, "happy wife, happy life," right?


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my favorite summer bags today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I like the Layla tote also.   I used my lemon yellow Layla last week.
"Used" in the sense I loaded it up and it sat on the dresser for me to admire.  

What color is your Layla?  Coral?


----------



## Ludmilla

lavenderjunkie said:


> I like the Layla tote also.   I used my lemon yellow Layla last week.
> "Used" in the sense I loaded it up and it sat on the dresser for me to admire.
> 
> What color is your Layla?  Coral?


Oh, I have to say I forgot the name of my bag. I think it was called peach. Got it in 2018 during the summer sale.
Lemmon yellow sounds like a fun colour, too! Are you in lockdown, still?


----------



## fendifemale

Ludmilla said:


> One of my favorite summer bags today.
> View attachment 4773477


I bought this for my sister and I believe the color is called Apricot. I think.


----------



## Ludmilla

fendifemale said:


> I bought this for my sister and I believe the color is called Apricot. I think.


Yes! It was Apricot! Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

That Apricot is a pretty color... soft,  yet alive.
After months of preferring neutrals I'm now craving
more color.  I go back and forth on handbag colors.

We are no longer in Lockdown (carefully phased re-opening).... but.... I'm staying close to
home and wearing a mask when ever I leave my apartment
(masks are required in my state).
Too many people are getting too casual about masks and 
social distancing... either because they are tired of it all or
they don't think it can affect them.   The problem is, every person
you come in contact with exposes you to every other person
they came in contact with.   Sometimes people are infected and
don't have symptoms and  sometimes they aren't 'sick' yet.
That other person can be careful,  most of the time,  but someone
they came in contact with,  may not be.  It's science and probability
and luck..... and I don't like it one bit!  But I can only control what
I do,  not other people.... even if our actions can affect one another.

So I change my handbags,  for my amusement and to 'justify' why
I bought them.   Most of the time these days they sit on the dresser.
So far,  this year,  I've 'used' over 50 handbags.  Being home gives
me lots of time to switch out.   

I just changed into a 
Hot Pink Ostrich Embossed Dooney Zip Zip from a few years ago.
The carried a Bone Zip Zip  yesterday (I did drive to a friends house to
pick something up). .   The bone handbag looked
good with my outfit,  which was bright colors,  but sitting on the dresser...
the bone was drab.   So,  I'm back to more vivid handbag colors for a while.

July 4 is only a few days away.... time for more handbag sales ????
and to change into a red, white, or blue handbag.  I'm leaning toward
a red handbag.   Maybe I'll tie a blue and white scarf on the handle....
because it's a holiday!  (And no,  I don't dress for the holiday....
but I might as well color coordinate my handbag!    Hopefully
that will satisfy the craving for another handbag when I see the
sales on red, white, and blue bags for July 4.   I do not need any more
handbags.


----------



## MissBagLadyT

I just splurged on a Florentine Micro Satchel in Natural.  I am a black bag lover and tend to wear black but had been seeing this bag on YouTube and instagram and decided to give it a try.  I am so glad that I did.  It goes with anything.   Also, it holds a lot more than I thought it would.  I have several small satchels in samba, pebble grain, and Florentine which I love and will keep and I have owned several medium size but ended up giving them away because it was way too big.  Since I am working from home, I don't have the need to carry as much in my bag so I have downsized and am loving it.   I hope they release additional colors like navy, denim, or a cobalt and I hope they decide to do the micro size/style in other leather types like Samba or Pebbled Leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MissBL:  enjoy your new Dooney Florentine treasure.   She's a beauty.
QVC sometimes has more colors than Dooney or ILD.   Just be sure to verify
the bag is the size you want.... sometimes QVC uses more 'generic' size names
that don't match Dooney names.   Also,  you will only rarely find great sale prices
on QVC.... but you can stalk a bag if they have the color you want and try to hit a sale.


----------



## bag-princess

MissBagLadyT said:


> I just splurged on a Florentine Micro Satchel in Natural.  I am a black bag lover and tend to wear black but had been seeing this bag on YouTube and instagram and decided to give it a try.  I am so glad that I did.  It goes with anything.   Also, it holds a lot more than I thought it would.  I have several small satchels in samba, pebble grain, and Florentine which I love and will keep and I have owned several medium size but ended up giving them away because it was way too big.  Since I am working from home, I don't have the need to carry as much in my bag so I have downsized and am loving it.   I hope they release additional colors like navy, denim, or a cobalt and I hope they decide to do the micro size/style in other leather types like Samba or Pebbled Leather.
> 
> View attachment 4777749





it's gorgeous!!   what is the little thing hanging off the side?  is it from Dooney too>


----------



## MissBagLadyT

bag-princess said:


> it's gorgeous!!   what is the little thing hanging off the side?  is it from Dooney too>


It's an AirPods case I got from amazon.


----------



## cheidel

Running errands with mini drawstring Dooney today, and it holds quite a lot!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the look of a drawstring handbag.   Enjoy your classic Dooney.


----------



## DanaC

It has been so long since I've been on this forum!!! I'm carrying a Dooney lately. Sherman approves


----------



## MKB0925

DanaC said:


> It has been so long since I've been on this forum!!! I'm carrying a Dooney lately. Sherman approves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835461


Love your bag and Sherman...his side eye is the best!


----------



## ElenaAlex

My bag for today. Absolutely favorite because of the colors - so neutral and easy to pair with any outfit.


----------



## suzannep

ElenaAlex said:


> My bag for today. Absolutely favorite because of the colors - so neutral and easy to pair with any outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4844657


Beautiful! What is the name of this one, please?


----------



## ElenaAlex

suzannep said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of this one, please?


Thank you. it is east/west slouch medium


----------



## Lunalark

ElenaAlex said:


> Thank you. it is east/west slouch medium


I love the east/West slouch! I had one in black/tan but I love the color of yours


----------



## cheidel

ElenaAlex said:


> My bag for today. Absolutely favorite because of the colors - so neutral and easy to pair with any outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4844657


Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Running errands today with my new to me vintage bucket. She’s so soft and made so well.


----------



## Rstar

Thought I can start contributing to this thread. Since last month, I have fallen in love with all my dooney bags sitting in my closet for years. I have about 20 dooneys with somr small accessories. 
This fuschia pink hobo satchel was one of the first dooney purses I bought ever! during 12days of dooney in 2009. It was $99. This fuschia pink bag confuses me, because it is all florentine pink looking body with honey vachetta. The pink body is not dillen, lamb, calf but touchable soft and smooth like florentine. Does anyone know if this is truly dooney's first attempt at florentine? If so, this is my favorite flo bag - extremely light wait, zip top opening (not a smile opening) and takes a serious beating, and the honey vachetta handles have patina'ed beautifully. I paired small leather goods: my old 10 year old patent fuschia clutch as a cosmetics bag, and caramel pebble leather wallet.


----------



## Rstar

Thought I can start contributing to this thread. Since last month, I have fallen in love with all my dooney bags sitting in my closet for years. I have about 20 dooneys with somr small accessories.
This fuschia pink hobo satchel was one of the first dooney purses I bought ever! during 12days of dooney in 2009. It was $99. This fuschia pink bag confuses me, because it is all florentine pink looking body with honey vachetta. The pink body is not dillen, lamb, calf but touchable soft and smooth like florentine. Does anyone know if this is truly dooney's first attempt at florentine? If so, this is my favorite flo bag - extremely light wait, zip top opening (not a smile opening) and takes a serious beating, and the honey vachetta handles have patina'ed beautifully. I paired small leather goods: my old 10 year old patent fuschia clutch as a cosmetics bag, and caramel pebble leather wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Rstar:  your  pink Dooney is stunning.  I remember this style....Dooney has used this
slightly domed satchel in many collections so it's hard to tell from looking at the pictures.
It's one of my favorite styles,  although I hand carry, not shoulder carry.

The hangtag looks like one from the Dillen Collection,  and the contrast leather trim (which
is Florentine) was used on Dillen satchel in the early days.   And the Dillen leather was a very
thick, soft, fine grained leather at that time.   Light natural vachetta trim was used on the 
Portofino collection, at around the same time frame.  The leather in the Portofino collection
was very similar to the original Dillen and the Florentine.

Do you have any paperwork or tags with a style #?  Very often the first 2 letters will
denote the collection.   If the bag was a sample or a special collection,  it might be different
than the normal production models.   In any even,  I'm glad you love it,  it's really stunning.

With Dooney it's hard to tell whether the collection name refers to the styling, the trim,
the type of leather, or something else.   For example... the Florentine satchel (zip top,
fold over, belting detail and tassel trim) has also been made in numerous other leathers....
pebbled, Samba, Dillen, ostrich, croco.


----------



## Rstar

lavenderjunkie said:


> Rstar:  your  pink Dooney is stunning.  I remember this style....Dooney has used this
> slightly domed satchel in many collections so it's hard to tell from looking at the pictures.
> It's one of my favorite styles,  although I hand carry, not shoulder carry.
> 
> The hangtag looks like one from the Dillen Collection,  and the contrast leather trim (which
> is Florentine) was used on Dillen satchel in the early days.   And the Dillen leather was a very
> thick, soft, fine grained leather at that time.   Light natural vachetta trim was used on the
> Portofino collection, at around the same time frame.  The leather in the Portofino collection
> was very similar to the original Dillen and the Florentine.
> 
> Do you have any paperwork or tags with a style #?  Very often the first 2 letters will
> denote the collection.   If the bag was a sample or a special collection,  it might be different
> than the normal production models.   In any even,  I'm glad you love it,  it's really stunning.
> 
> With Dooney it's hard to tell whether the collection name refers to the styling, the trim,
> the type of leather, or something else.   For example... the Florentine satchel (zip top,
> fold over, belting detail and tassel trim) has also been made in numerous other leathers....
> pebbled, Samba, Dillen, ostrich, croco.


I found it after reading the registration card that's it's a Dillen!  It's beautiful


----------



## Beauty Marked

A blast from the past today. Whenever I see and carry this colorful Dooney it brings me so much joy and memories. I’ll continue to rock it.


----------



## crochetbella

Beauty Marked, I had that bag and loved it! My friend really wanted to buy it so I sold it to her but I miss it.  

Today I carried my new Dillen letter carrier in burnt orange. I love this bag! Perfect size for errands or going to the park with my daughter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

crochetbella:  enjoy your new Dooney treasure.  I love the Dillen leather and the special duck logo.
Your burnt orange is a great shade.  Thanks for sharing, your picture is better than the ones on the
Dooney site.


----------



## cheidel

I fell in love with the Clayton in 2013, but passed on it.  Decided to take a look at it a couple weeks ago, and found it on sale.  Love it!   It‘s a very large bag, which I love, and I was surprised Dooney also included two sleeper bags!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Your Clayton is beautiful.. Enjoy carrying it.

BTW... I saw the Clayton is back on ILD this week,  for anyone who 'needs' to add one to
their collection.   It's a great bag.... but it's heavy because of all the leather,  extra pockets
and flaps, handles and straps.   Those things make this a very functional and unique style,
but they also contribute to the weight.  No need for the gym if you carry your Clayton you
are getting your upper body strength training.


----------



## cheidel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your Clayton is beautiful.. Enjoy carrying it.
> 
> BTW... I saw the Clayton is back on ILD this week,  for anyone who 'needs' to add one to
> their collection.   It's a great bag.... but it's heavy because of all the leather,  extra pockets
> and flaps, handles and straps.   Those things make this a very functional and unique style,
> but they also contribute to the weight.  No need for the gym if you carry your Clayton you
> are getting your upper body strength training.


Thanks!  Yes, getting my upper body work out, but I love it!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Purchased this Dooney Florentine Small Brenna awhile back, and finally got around to carrying it after cleaning it up. I'm so sad, because it's just way too inconvenient and heavy for me. The bag is hard to wear crossbody, both because of the weight and bulk (since it's a wide bag). And, the strap drop is too long for me to comfortable wear as a shoulder bag. Couldn't even reach the bottom of the bag!

So sad, too, because I spent so much time cleaning it up and getting it to a usable condition. I guess that's the reason so many brands use  thinner leather in their bags. It's just not practical for people like me!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Purchased this Dooney Florentine Small Brenna awhile back, and finally got around to carrying it after cleaning it up. I'm so sad, because it's just way too inconvenient and heavy for me. The bag is hard to wear crossbody, both because of the weight and bulk (since it's a wide bag). And, the strap drop is too long for me to comfortable wear as a shoulder bag. Couldn't even reach the bottom of the bag!
> 
> So sad, too, because I spent so much time cleaning it up and getting it to a usable condition. I guess that's the reason so many brands use  thinner leather in their bags. It's just not practical for people like me!




OAL:  Sorry the Florentine Brenna doesn't work for you.  It's a beautiful handbag and it looks like you did a great job bringing out it's beauty.   But Florentine leather is heavy and the Brenna has a lot of leather.

You might be able to shorten the strap by looping it thru doubled.   Unbuckle it, and connect it so that the
clips are both on the same side.   It's not a perfect solution,  but I do it on other Flo Dooney satchels.
Won't make the bag lighter,  but a shorter strap might make the bag more comfortable.   I also have a theory... longer straps,  more swing, heavier the bag feels... don't know what the scientific principle is.... but I'm guessing there is one.

Also,  since you bag is all black (at least that's what it looks like), don't be afraid to use other
shoulder straps you might own.... either black or another color.   And you could always wrap a small
scarf around another strap if the length worked but you wanted to coordinate it better with the black.
Lots of scarfs have some black in them.  And scarfs around handles/straps are very fashionable now.
Years ago we just tied scarfs to handbag handles,  instead of wrapping.  It's another option for 
pulling colors of an outfit and handbag and strap together so it looks intentional and styled..

A final thought.... there are shoulder 'pads' made to go on handbag/luggage shoulder bags.
They make heavier bags more comfortable to carry.  I know ladies have found them on Amazon.
Just remember.... the width of the strap must be coordinated with the pad so that it will fit.

Good luck.  Hope you find a way to enjoy your Dooney Florentine Brenna.


----------



## CatePNW

I never feel excited about my Zip Zip, but as soon as I unbag her and load her up, I love it! Such a classic and simple style and easy to carry.


----------



## queenowl

CatePNW said:


> I never feel excited about my Zip Zip, but as soon as I unbag her and load her up, I love it! Such a classic and simple style and easy to carry.


I've been considering a zip zip.  I feel like if I could love a zip zip I'd open up so many more cute prints.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Zip Zip is a classic and elegant handbag.  And it's an easy bag to carry and
is very functional.  I've 'accumulated' a collection of zip zips over the years,  in different colors
and leather treatments,  even 1 coated cotton in a floral print.
The only thing to note is that the longer strap provided is shoulder length, not cross body length.
Of course, if you have other Dooney straps in similar trim leather colors or even guitar straps is
interesting patterns or solids,  you can always substitute a longer strap if you want to use the
bag cross body.

Cate:  Enjoy your zip zip.  she looks great.  And a black and white outfit is a sharp fashion statement too!


----------



## Purpleflower123

TaterTots said:


> Miss Sanibel Zip Zip in Turquoise for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979050


Beautiful


----------



## Purpleflower123




----------



## Purpleflower123

Medium satchel in natural  true love


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Prupleflower:  love you natural Florentine satchel.
Are you changing bags every day?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Every couple days....they are my favorite accessory!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Every couple days....they are my favorite accessory!


You have excellent taste.
   This year I've really focused on changing handbags,  even if I
was staying at home.  Every few days I switch out and put another bag
on the dresser for me to admire and pretend I'm using.   I started a list....
by year end I will have changed handbags over 100 times.
It helps me 'justify' (to myself) why I needed all these handbags
and why I still look for new handbag treasures.
Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Purpleflower123

You are not alone .  I love my florentine....switch between cameron and medium satchel every couple of days... have cameron in almost every color....thinking about small satchel...but not sure...medium is such a statement piece


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> You are not alone .  I love my florentine....switch between cameron and medium satchel every couple of days... have cameron in almost every color....thinking about small satchel...but not sure...medium is such a statement piece


Medium Flo satchel is a statement piece,  a great look and the easiest to get in and out of the top.   But the small has presence also and is much lighter to carry.  I have mainly small Flo satchels,  only 1 medium because of the weight.  I admire you if you can carry the medium....


----------



## handbagaddict80

Don’t know the name of this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbagaddict80 said:


> Don’t know the name of this one.


Looks like the logo lock hobo.  Is it pebbled leather or nylon?


----------



## handbagaddict80

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like the logo lock hobo.  Is it pebbled leather or nylon?


It is nylon and has a long crossbody canvas strap. I think I found the style name. I believe it’s the Annie Windham Sac Hobo. 

aloha


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm going to try to carry Colette exclusively for 2021. I've been carrying her since October 12, 2020. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. The current contents would fit in a small satchel or hobo, but I don't have to dig around for things.  I can easily access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces.  Colette is my one bag I've carried some part of every year since I purchased her July, 2011, and the one bag every time I carry her I feel the same joy I felt when she was new.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm going to try to carry Colette exclusively for 2021. I've been carrying her since October 12, 2020. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. The current contents would fit in a small satchel or hobo, but I don't have to dig around for things.  I can easily access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces.  Colette is my one bag I've carried some part of every year since I purchased her July, 2011, and the one bag every time I carry her I feel the same joy I felt when she was new.
> View attachment 4955346


*RN*:  great looking red bag.  Glad she still brings you joy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  great looking red bag.  Glad she still brings you joy.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Pretty bag. Contentment is a great trait in a person


----------



## lavenderjunkie

True*Fidelity said:


> Pretty bag. Contentment is a great trait in a person


Handbag contentment is a rare thing.


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm going to try to carry Colette exclusively for 2021. I've been carrying her since October 12, 2020. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. The current contents would fit in a small satchel or hobo, but I don't have to dig around for things.  I can easily access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces.  Colette is my one bag I've carried some part of every year since I purchased her July, 2011, and the one bag every time I carry her I feel the same joy I felt when she was new.
> View attachment 4955346


What a perfect shade of red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> What a perfect shade of red.


Hi FF! 
Thanks! I really do love the shade! (Yes, I'm staring at it now as I type this.   )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm using my new Flo Tulip Shopper in Chestnut.
When my Leaf Emerson Satchel arrives today,  I'll
switch into it.   The handbags sit on my dresser
for me to admire.


----------



## swags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm going to try to carry Colette exclusively for 2021. I've been carrying her since October 12, 2020. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. The current contents would fit in a small satchel or hobo, but I don't have to dig around for things.  I can easily access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces.  Colette is my one bag I've carried some part of every year since I purchased her July, 2011, and the one bag every time I carry her I feel the same joy I felt when she was new.
> View attachment 4955346


Red bags make me so happy! Love this one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Red bags make me so happy! Love this one!


Hi Swags!  
Thanks! They make me so happy too!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My new to me Toscana side zip satchel in color ginger.  I got this last weekend off a local thrift website and got it for such a deal, its almost in new condition and I love her!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful color


----------



## Dooneysta

Gah! I haven’t been here in a long time, trying to squelch the buying bug!
But today I’m carrying an older zip zip in navy. Couldn’t not post anymore!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta:  That's a stunning handbag.   I have a large zip zip collection,  but mine are all more recent vintage.   I really love the detailing on your navy ZZ.   I much prefer the leather logo patch and the 
detailed stitched border at the bottom.   Enjoy your treasure.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooneysta:  That's a stunning handbag.   I have a large zip zip collection,  but mine are all more recent vintage.   I really love the detailing on your navy ZZ.   I much prefer the leather logo patch and the
> detailed stitched border at the bottom.   Enjoy your treasure.


Thanks! I bought it on eBay awhile back and wasn’t expecting much but it was in shockingly good shape, including the underside, even given that older AWL typically holds up really well. The brass duck fob (on the other side out of view) is in the ‘roughest’ shape, but it was intact! I think I’m going to largely stick with older pieces for awhile. There’s some really good sellers on eBay.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Thanks! I bought it on eBay awhile back and wasn’t expecting much but it was in shockingly good shape, including the underside, even given that older AWL typically holds up really well. The brass duck fob (on the other side out of view) is in the ‘roughest’ shape, but it was intact! I think I’m going to largely stick with older pieces for awhile. There’s some really good sellers on eBay.


AWL is so superior to the pebbled leather used in todays zip zip satchels.  Todays pebbled leather is very thin, and the AWL is very thick and dense.


----------



## teralpar

Headed to work with my Flo Medium Satchel in Natural.


----------



## Brendutch

teralpar said:


> Headed to work with my Flo Medium Satchel in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012675


I love the look of this bag!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I wore the same bag to work yesterday.  Love how much room it has, I even stick my water bottle and protein shake in it. Natural satchel is one of my favorites.


----------



## RuedeNesle

teralpar said:


> Headed to work with my Flo Medium Satchel in Natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012675


She's beautiful! 
(I have the duck fob too, and I love it!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Rereading these recent posts,   I was just thinking how much joy a beautiful handbag can
give.... it makes even going to work, running errands,  or a doctors appointment a little
better.   Continue to enjoy your handbags ladies.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Carrying my natural Smith...love


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Carrying my natural Smith...love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027415


PF:  she is a beauty.  Enjoy.

I was using a Kelly Green Camilla in croc embossed leather (Dooney Caiman collection)
in the spirit of St Patrick's day..
Yesterday I switched into a Lilac Zip Zip in pebbled leather.
I am so ready for bright and fun spring colors.  I used too many neutrals this fall
and winter.   I need a color recharge.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Lilac...beautiful color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I think this is the small equestrian? I bought it yesterday for $13.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I wanted to take an action picture but I haven't been sitting my bag down since Covid. (I also don't sit on benches.) I used my Antibacterial wipes to wipe down the bench, then I sat my bags down. I didn't look around the whole time because I'm sure there were people staring at me wondering why I was wiping down the bench, then taking pictures.   Beautiful walking weather this afternoon!


----------



## Purpleflower123

That orange is riveting! Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> That orange is riveting! Love it!


Thanks PF! 
I'm a lot happier with orange than I thought I would be. I knew I would like it, but not this much.


----------



## Lunalark

The Orange is a burst of sunshine! So pretty! The bag I need to try! All of your Smith bags just grab my attention.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Smith is it! I sold all my flo satchels but my natural one. Smith is just such a work horse. Carries everything and can open with one hand.  Slip pocket and snap pocket too on outside. So easy to organize yourself. I have 5 now...on the hunt for new colors. So easy to carry!


----------



## Lunalark

You did sell them? Boy I've missed alot lately lol  My first Florentines were satchels but I just don't reach for them as much. I mostly  use my mailbag, tassle tote with pockets, domed satchel, hobos with magnetic closure etc.  I didn't test out function for myself long enough. I am the same-love openings with ease and pockets so the Smith would be for me! Natural and a Nylon one going to search for.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ease and pockets are a MUST. Satchels don't offer that and I have arthritis in my hands. SMITH fits the bill perfectly.  Not too heavy either.  I still have my Bristols....their E/W openings work for me. I would like a double tassel bag, is it like the SMITH but no front pocket?


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> Ease and pockets are a MUST. Satchels don't offer that and I have arthritis in my hands. SMITH fits the bill perfectly.  Not too heavy either.  I still have my Bristols....their E/W openings work for me. I would like a double tassel bag, is it like the SMITH but no front pocket?




I looked up the double strap tassel bag on Qvc. It does have a back slit pocket. Here's a Dooney video I  found on it.   Not sure if i can post other site photos. A nice looking bag. Wonder how it is vs the Smith. Probably Smith fits the bill better imo. 

I wrote the name wrong of the one I do have (photo attached). It is an older style- Florentine Medium Pocket Tassel shoulder bag. It expands to tote size. I found it on Poshmark and love it.  I have arthritis too& having tiny hands/wrists is satchel challenging lol I can handle heavier bags on my shoulders with certain straps. I love the Bristol and my Barlows too, so easy to get in/out. I'm Not a have to zipper it gal.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have this bag in Red. I love it.


----------



## Lunalark

Omg the RED. I have been looking for ages   you and I both love whipstitching and pockets for  sure!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great bags ladies.  I wish Dooney would bring back more whip stitching details on the Florentine
handbags.  I'm a satchel girl,  but I prefer domed satchels to those with the fold over top.
Of course,  that doesn't mean I don't have my share of Florentine small satchels.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The whipstitching is such a nice touch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It’s been a long time since my last post (got away from bag purchases and on to other pursuits) but I got the urge for a new DB bag and came home with this lovely over the weekend. I liked the fun color for spring and summer. 

I rehomed a lot of my bag colllection but kept some of my favorites.

This is the Large Pebbled Sac in Geranium hanging out at work.


----------



## Lunalark

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It’s been a long time since my last post (got away from bag purchases and on to other pursuits) but I got the urge for a new DB bag and came home with this lovely over the weekend. I liked the fun color for spring and summer.
> 
> I rehomed a lot of my bag colllection but kept some of my favorites.
> 
> This is the Large Pebbled Sac in Geranium hanging out at work.



Love the Geranium color! I have a hobo in geranium. The color really brightens any outfit. Enjoy your new beautiful bag! What a nice strap it has.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It’s been a long time since my last post (got away from bag purchases and on to other pursuits) but I got the urge for a new DB bag and came home with this lovely over the weekend. I liked the fun color for spring and summer.
> 
> I rehomed a lot of my bag colllection but kept some of my favorites.
> 
> This is the Large Pebbled Sac in Geranium hanging out at work.


Enjoy your new Dooney.   It's a great color.... for spring,  or summer, or fall, or winter!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It’s been a long time since my last post (got away from bag purchases and on to other pursuits) but I got the urge for a new DB bag and came home with this lovely over the weekend. I liked the fun color for spring and summer.
> 
> I rehomed a lot of my bag colllection but kept some of my favorites.
> 
> This is the Large Pebbled Sac in Geranium hanging out at work.


I love looking at your beautiful bag, but I'm super happy you posted!  
It is a fun color for spring and summer. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lunalark said:


> Love the Geranium color! I have a hobo in geranium. The color really brightens any outfit. Enjoy your new beautiful bag! What a nice strap it has.


Thanks!!  I think this is a really fun color and carrying her makes me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney.   It's a great color.... for spring,  or summer, or fall, or winter!


Thanks!!!  I agree!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I love looking at your beautiful bag, but I'm super happy you posted!
> It is a fun color for spring and summer. Enjoy!


Thanks RN!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Crimson Flo getting the love today. I’ve had her for awhile now. I remember I ordered her from Q. 

I’ve been pretty lazy lately about carrying my different bags, I carry the same bag for weeks at a time, or I’ve been carrying backpacks. Posting on here is sparking my interest again in changing bags. I’m enjoying that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the Flo handbags in crimson and Bordeaux.
In the old days,  Dooney had a variety of shades from dark red
to plum in Florentine leather.  Each color was only slightly different
than the next,  but the rainbow offered so many beautiful choices.
There were also a range of options in shades of blue.
I remember seeing tables lined with over 20 small Flo satchels
during QVC shows.   Ah,  the good old days.     Pinks, blues, greens,
oranges, yellows, purples, wines.... even multiple shades of brown and
tan.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Crimson Flo getting the love today. I’ve had her for awhile now. I remember I ordered her from Q.
> 
> I’ve been pretty lazy lately about carrying my different bags, I carry the same bag for weeks at a time, or I’ve been carrying backpacks. Posting on here is sparking my interest again in changing bags. I’m enjoying that.


Crimson Flo is beautiful! I'm happy posting is sparking your interest in changing bags! Because I do a lot of walking now I'm trying to find "that" bag that's lightweight and easy to carry/access. So far it's my closet dive MK Marina bag. If it works out I'll be carrying it for a while. But it's only been 4 days so it's too soon to tell.

I can't wait to see what you post next!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage AWL turnlock carrier shoulder bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL turnlock carrier shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5076533


I love vintage Dooney!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Me again! Running errands today with my newest acquisition. Small Pebbled Domed Satchel in Taupe. This is a Q purchase.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Cute


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me again! Running errands today with my newest acquisition. Small Pebbled Domed Satchel in Taupe. This is a Q purchase.


Love Dooney domed satchels.   Hope you are enjoying yours.  I plan to buy one from this collection
in a larger size.   I need the DB charm for a friend whose initials are DB.


----------



## Lunalark

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me again! Running errands today with my newest acquisition. Small Pebbled Domed Satchel in Taupe. This is a Q purchase.


I'm enjoying your handbag week!


----------



## Lunalark

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL turnlock carrier shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5076533


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Purpleflower123

My new to me love...will get some paint to cover up the scratch....love the green


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> My new to me love...will get some paint to cover up the scratch....love the green


She's a beauty,  a real oldie, I think.  Do you know the name of the bag?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ivy Dillion side pocket hobo I think...has some scratches that I want to treat...not sure how yet.


----------



## Lunalark

Gorgeous! I love the side pocket hobo! Ivy is rare to find, enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  I remember the side pocket hobo.....   I think I have one burred in my closet.
Enjoy your handbag.


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> My new to me love...will get some paint to cover up the scratch....love the green


Beautiful! QVC just showed the florentine version today!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Omg....beautiful on qvc.. but $428...ummmm no way am I paying that.  I wish I was rich....


----------



## Brendutch

Finally! Using my weekender...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Finally! Using my weekender...
> View attachment 5084771


Beautiful! I love it! There are so many limited/special edition designs I haven't seen. I hope you have/had fun this weekend!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! I love it! There are so many limited/special edition designs I haven't seen. I hope you have/had fun this weekend!


Thank you @RuedeNesle !!!! I also hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love Dooney domed satchels.   Hope you are enjoying yours.  I plan to buy one from this collection
> in a larger size.   I need the DB charm for a friend whose initials are DB.


With those initials they MUST have a DB charm! I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Finally getting back on here, last week was crazy and mostly carried Miss Geranium.

Today my Pebbled Black Satchel got some love. This was an ILD purchase a few years back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally getting back on here, last week was crazy and mostly carried Miss Geranium.
> 
> Today my Pebbled Black Satchel got some love. This was an ILD purchase a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 5086296


Beautiful! Have a great week!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally getting back on here, last week was crazy and mostly carried Miss Geranium.
> 
> Today my Pebbled Black Satchel got some love. This was an ILD purchase a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 5086296


She looks amazing.


----------



## Lunalark

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally getting back on here, last week was crazy and mostly carried Miss Geranium.
> 
> Today my Pebbled Black Satchel got some love. This was an ILD purchase a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 5086296



This satchel is beautiful! Looks so luxurious to carry.


----------



## BadWolf10

New Camden tote in Taupe..... I'm in love..... great summer bag. Picked her up on ILD for 70% off with the Spring sale and points.  ❤


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> New Camden tote in Taupe..... I'm in love..... great summer bag. Picked her up on ILD for 70% off with the Spring sale and points.  ❤
> 
> View attachment 5088680


Beautiful tote and wristlet!  It's so much fun getting something you love, especially when you got it at a great price! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> New Camden tote in Taupe..... I'm in love..... great summer bag. Picked her up on ILD for 70% off with the Spring sale and points.  ❤
> 
> View attachment 5088680


Enjoy your new Camden tote.  I have the 'woven' version and have had a hard time resisting
adding the pebbled leather version to my collection also.  I really like the color of your tote.
Always another temptation.


----------



## Lunalark

Love the taupe for summer! Heading over to ILD look at this one.  I have the Camden tote in nylon. Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

First outing with my new to me patent satchel. We walked to Westfield Mall. Ms Dooney wanted the cookie sandwich, not me. She also said next time we're at Westfield she wants to check out the Shake Shack that just opened in the Food Court.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Love that luscious red!


----------



## tlatrice

Hey!  It been a while since I've carried any of my Dooneys.  I'd actually just been carrying some big bags I'd gotten from TJ Maxx.  But last week I realized that I was loading them up with so much junk that I actually damaged one of them.

So, in a [vain] attempt to downsize, I've been carrying my Tiverton Mini Barlow in Olive.  I'm on a mission to have one of these in every color.  So far I only have 2 (olive and red).


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> First outing with my new to me patent satchel. We walked to Westfield Mall. Ms Dooney wanted the cookie sandwich, not me. She also said next time we're at Westfield she wants to check out the Shake Shack that just opened in the Food Court.
> View attachment 5133097


Oh I love the red patent leather! 
And I'm glad Ms D. got the cookies, not you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Love that luscious red!


Thanks PF! I'm really lovin' this one!


Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love the red patent leather!
> And I'm glad Ms D. got the cookies, not you!


Thanks SM!
 This time it was all for her. Next time she has to share.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlatrice said:


> Hey!  It been a while since I've carried any of my Dooneys.  I'd actually just been carrying some big bags I'd gotten from TJ Maxx.  But last week I realized that I was loading them up with so much junk that I actually damaged one of them.
> 
> So, in a [vain] attempt to downsize, I've been carrying my Tiverton Mini Barlow in Olive.  I'm on a mission to have one of these in every color.  So far I only have 2 (olive and red).
> 
> View attachment 5133105


Hi Tlatrice!
Good luck with downsizing. I tried for about six months. It worked at first, but then I started missing some of things I had to leave out.
Also good luck getting the Tiverton mini Barlow in more colors. At least now you have two great colors, olive and of course red.


----------



## Purpleflower123

tlatrice said:


> Hey!  It been a while since I've carried any of my Dooneys.  I'd actually just been carrying some big bags I'd gotten from TJ Maxx.  But last week I realized that I was loading them up with so much junk that I actually damaged one of them.
> 
> So, in a [vain] attempt to downsize, I've been carrying my Tiverton Mini Barlow in Olive.  I'm on a mission to have one of these in every color.  So far I only have 2 (olive and red).
> 
> View attachment 5133105


I'm with you...downsizing too....with the pandemic I was carrying so much extra and since I love florentine it was heavy....so now I want Allison crossbody in every color of florentine and will keep all my Smiths so I can use those when I need to carry a lot or for my work bags....the rest are slowly leaving my closet as gifts or being sold.


----------



## tlatrice

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Tlatrice!
> Good luck with downsizing. I tried for about six months. It worked at first, but then I started missing some of things I had to leave out.
> Also good luck getting the Tiverton mini Barlow in more colors. At least now you have two great colors, olive and of course red.





Purpleflower123 said:


> I'm with you...downsizing too....with the pandemic I was carrying so much extra and since I love florentine it was heavy....so now I want Allison crossbody in every color of florentine and will keep all my Smiths so I can use those when I need to carry a lot or for my work bags....the rest are slowly leaving my closet as gifts or being sold.




I hope it (downsizing) works, but I'm sure it won't.  LOL!  I already miss the box of crystals I used to carry.  I know.  So not necessary, but they're so pretty to look at!  I'm one of those 'just in case' people.  We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Downsizing means more money to buy cuter but smaller handbags LOL and matching SLGs...and more space to put even more smaller bags LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tlatrice said:


> Hey!  It been a while since I've carried any of my Dooneys.  I'd actually just been carrying some big bags I'd gotten from TJ Maxx.  But last week I realized that I was loading them up with so much junk that I actually damaged one of them.
> 
> So, in a [vain] attempt to downsize, I've been carrying my Tiverton Mini Barlow in Olive.  I'm on a mission to have one of these in every color.  So far I only have 2 (olive and red).
> 
> View attachment 5133105


You get a medal if you can downsize to the mini Barlow.  I find the small Barlow even too small for me.
I know lots of ladies think the small and mini Barlow are roomy.....and they are so cute...
but I don't like to stuff a bag.   I do love your plaid.

Keep us posted on your downsizing progress.   I'm hoping you find the magic formula and
can share it with me.   My handbags are too heavy.    Right now I'm going to remove the
package of chewing gum from my bag.   When I was switching I realized how heavy it was....
absolutely  ridiculous.  Who needs to carry that many pieces of gum every day.  Why are the
packages so big?  I'm going to get a mini plastic bag from some jewelry and put 2 sticks of
gum in it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Here is my Allison set up...not using the big zipper wallet and switching to kiss lock wallet/framed purse helped alot.  I can fit all my credit cards inside...lotion, chapstick,  lip glass, glasses cleaner etc inside that...next my rayban reading glass es....mints...and front zippered pocket holds my tissues, hand sanitizer, and small notebook. My large phone fits in my purse too. Kiss lock goes in sideways...that was key...so much lighter and not bulky at all. Took me a few days to figure out how to lay it all out....have the perfect set up...now I must buy all flo Allison's


----------



## tlatrice

It's so hard.  Right now in the mini Barlow, I've got the matching D&B wristlet and the D&B Vachetta Flap wallet in the main compartment.  I put lotion and sanitizer in the 'pockets' one side, my phone and glasses on the other side.  I usually use my mini Barlows on weekends for running quick errands or going to dinner for the evening.  It's been a challenge using it as an everyday carry bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  glad you found a way to make it work for you.   So,  which of your new flo cross body style do you
prefer or are you an equal opportunity flo cross body lover?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Allison hands down over cameron crossbody.  Outside zippered pocket and it's deeper. Seems to have more space for taller items.  Sent the Cameron's back as soon as Allison's showed up. Cameron does have feet at the bottom and that leather interior that is indeed beautiful...but functional wise the Allison works better for me. Flos are heavy...all my large satchels I sold...even the small ones...but Smith works with the double straps.


----------



## Purpleflower123

tlatrice said:


> It's so hard.  Right now in the mini Barlow, I've got the matching D&B wristlet and the D&B Vachetta Flap wallet in the main compartment.  I put lotion and sanitizer in the 'pockets' one side, my phone and glasses on the other side.  I usually use my mini Barlows on weekends for running quick errands or going to dinner for the evening.  It's been a challenge using it as an everyday carry bag.


I checked out the measurements...cute purse too with the double big pockets on the sides......tempting...wish it came in florentine


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last week I went to an event. I wanted to take a small bag with me (and red). Until yesterday I was carrying my raspberry/white MK Marina tote as my everyday bag. I started with my Dooney Ambler. Too small. Moved up to my Coach mini Bennett. Too small. Finally moved up to my Coach lunch (book) tote, but I still had to take a few of my every day items out. It's funny because I carried each of those bags at least 3 months straight. (I carried the smallest, Ambler, for six months!) Now I couldn't tell you how I did it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I hear you, my youngest daughter laughed at me carrying my huge Smith everywhere, it was at her nagging that I tried a smaller bag LOL.  Power shopping is much easier with a smaller bag but I have to preplan exactly what I will take with me LOL.  My arms have thanked me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> I hear you, my youngest daughter laughed at me carrying my huge Smith everywhere, it was at her nagging that I tried a smaller bag LOL.  Power shopping is much easier with a smaller bag but I have to preplan exactly what I will take with me LOL.  My arms have thanked me.


I walk just about everywhere I go since covid. My longest walk to a store is 1.5 miles each way. I'm always trying to find the "perfect" bag that's lightweight and easy to carry (and red), but also holds what I need. I pulled out one of my Bitsy bags after a conversation about them in a thread recently. I carried it on my walk to Macy's. It was the lightweight I was looking for, but I had my sunglasses in my jacket pocket, my phone in my belt bag, and my water bottle in my hand.


----------



## Purpleflower123

My water bottle will be the only thing I have to carry out of pocket...what are the measurements of the Bitsy?...well I will tell you I love my Allison in Red, everything goes in side ways..Rayban hard case, kiss lock wallet, and then all the extras and still space...zippered outside pocket too...try it if you get a chance.  I have purchased in every color I could find...with matching kiss lock...I am a creature of habit LOL.  Same bag and I can just switch colors as I wish, if I have to carry more like my lunch, papers, work reports, and water bottles etc, I'll bring along my good friend Smithy, Smithy never fails.   Thus I will need her in every color to now match my Allisons.  My husband will be so pleased


----------



## RuedeNesle

ILD lists the dimensions of the Pebble Grain Bitsy as: "Approximately measures H 7" x W 3.75" x L 8.25" and weighs 1 lb 3 oz." But I have 4 different style Bitsy bags and each one is a slightly different size. The pebble grain is the smallest. I'll try to find my post where I compared two of the sizes but it was a while ago so it may be a minute.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks...smaller dimensions than even the Allison....wow. Height would be an issue for me....the construction of the cameron crossbody I think is similar to the Bitsy...height was too short to pull off carrying all my stuff...it could fit but would be a bit more bulky and no outside pocket.


----------



## Purpleflower123

RuedeNesle said:


> ILD lists the dimensions of the Pebble Grain Bitsy as: "Approximately measures H 7" x W 3.75" x L 8.25" and weighs 1 lb 3 oz." But I have 4 different style Bitsy bags and each one is a slightly different size. The pebble grain is the smallest. I'll try to find my post where I compared two of the sizes but it was a while ago so it may be a minute.


Do handles fold down on Bitsy? I was watching YouTube video on cameron crossbody with handles that didn't fold down...I was not pleased and have avoided that bag completely


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Do handles fold down on Bitsy? I was watching YouTube video on cameron crossbody with handles that didn't fold down...I was not pleased and have avoided that bag completely


The handles fold on 3 of my Bitsy bag styles. (PG, zebra leather, and Dillen (?)) The only handles that don't fold are on my nylon zebra Bitsy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> My water bottle will be the only thing I have to carry out of pocket...what are the measurements of the Bitsy?...well I will tell you I love my Allison in Red, everything goes in side ways..Rayban hard case, kiss lock wallet, and then all the extras and still space...zippered outside pocket too...try it if you get a chance.  I have purchased in every color I could find...with matching kiss lock...I am a creature of habit LOL.  Same bag and I can just switch colors as I wish, if I have to carry more like my lunch, papers, work reports, and water bottles etc, I'll bring along my good friend Smithy, Smithy never fails.   Thus I will need her in every color to now match my Allisons.  My husband will be so pleased


Here are a couple of posts of the zebra Bitsy. One compares the size to the PG Bitsy.


RuedeNesle said:


> "Technically" (okay, officially)  I broke my vow not to buy another handbag for 4 months. (Actually, I said I was going to carry only my Toscana satchel for 4 months, and then I wouldn't have a reason to buy another bag. ) But as much as I love "Ruby", when I want to walk around SF instead of hopping buses she gets heavy after a while. I wanted a mini satchel I could take on my walks. I stopped in Ross yesterday just because it was across the street from Marshall's. (Nothing at Marshall's as usual!) To my surprise I found this mini nylon zebra satchel as soon as I walked in the door! It was $70 but it was missing the strap. I told the manager it was missing the strap and she gave me another $15 off! It was a good deal for me because I knew I had a red saffiano strap on my zip zip satchel. The style is called "Ruby", but since I named my Toscana satchel Ruby, I'll have to give the zebra satchel another name.
> View attachment 3576490
> View attachment 3576491





RuedeNesle said:


> It was cute but if it didn't feel like you it needed to go back.  I would have had a hard time believing your bitsy was smaller than Ruby if I hadn't just received a Pebble Grain Bitsy I got off ebay.  I thought Ruby was small until I got the PG Bitsy! You can see the difference in size.  The bottom is wider on Ruby which allows for more things. I took out the RM cosmetic case which easily fits in Ruby. The small items in front of the bag were a tight fit until I took out the cosmetic case. I also changed straps since taking the pictures. I'm using my shorter vachetta strap. I don't wear my bags crossbody so I have a shorter strap on Ruby and the PG Bitsy.  I carried the PG Bitsy this morning  when I walked to the bank and the Westfield Center in SF.  She was fun and easy to carry! I also found her easier to carry by the strap if I connected the strap to each side of the back handle, and not one hook on each handle. (I hope that makes sense! )
> View attachment 3584498
> View attachment 3584499
> View attachment 3584500
> View attachment 3584501


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks for the info. Very interesting


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thanks for the info. Very interesting


My pleasure!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hanging out at car dealership with Allison and her kiss lock wallet..packed to sit and wait...even with my huge phone charger...and ear buds...everything fits and is packed efficiently...loving crossbody life...got this Allison on ebay for under 70 bucks....waiting for my navy, black, and chestnut to arrive from dooney.com.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Hanging out at car dealership with Allison and her kiss lock wallet..packed to sit and wait...even with my huge phone charger...and ear buds...everything fits and is packed efficiently...loving crossbody life...got this Allison on ebay for under 70 bucks....waiting for my navy, black, and chestnut to arrive from dooney.com.
> 
> View attachment 5134737


Allison and her kiss lock wallet are looking good!  I'm so happy they're working for you. It's so nice when a bag is beautiful and functional.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Attended a Launch Party at The Rotunda in Neiman Marcus. After  my posts about not being able to downsize enough I was determined to make my Ambler work for  the event. My coin pouch, mini notebook, clipa, (and phone) fit in the front zipper compartment. Everything else in the picture was in the back. My sunglasses didn't fit so I left them at home. Even with everything inside the bag it didn't look like it was stuffed, even after putting in my phone.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am impressed! Excellent job!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> I am impressed! Excellent job!


Thanks PF!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I know it was nice carrying such a lighter load...you packed very efficiently. Such a cute bag too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Attended a Launch Party at The Rotunda in Neiman Marcus. After  my posts about not being able to downsize enough I was determined to make my Ambler work for  the event. My coin pouch, mini notebook, clipa, (and phone) fit in the front zipper compartment. Everything else in the picture was in the back. My sunglasses didn't fit so I left them at home. Even with everything inside the bag it didn't look like it was stuffed, even after putting in my phone.
> View attachment 5136105
> View attachment 5136106
> View attachment 5136107


Sharp looking red Ambler.  That color is stunning.

I ordered an Ambler last year,  got it,  loaded it up with the essentials, and
tried it out in my apartment.   It was so heavy,  I knew it wasn't for me.

My 'theory' was that because the bag was small the weight of all my items
were concentrated in a small space making it feel very heavy.   Also the pebbled
leather and all the zippers/hardware add a lot to the weight.

I'm sure there is some scientific principle behind it.... but I think of it in terms
of bricks and feathers.  One pound of feathers feels much lighter than a 1 pound brick,
because the feathers are spread over a much larger area.   I think the same applies to
handbags. 

 I can't do anything about the weight of my keys and phone, etc.  I can
downsize other stuff.   And if I spread the contents in a larger space,  the bag 
'feels' lighter to me than if I cram it into a small cross body.  

 Of course,  by shoulder
issues play a part.   I'm lucky to have options,   just need to pick the right one.
AND stop buying bags that don't work for me now but are so cute and perfect looking.
I have a large collection of tiny bags,  from back in the day when I went to lots of events....
weddings, parties, and other social gatherings.... and I carried small dress clutch bags
or small bags with long shoulder straps.   One had to have a handbag to coordinate
with every outfit and match the shoes as well.    In those days,  we didn't carry a cell phone,
meds (just in case) or car keys that were big and bulky.   And of course,  there was 'no need'
to tote around a mask or hand sanitizer or all your medical insurance cards and info.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sharp looking red Ambler.  That color is stunning.
> 
> I ordered an Ambler last year,  got it,  loaded it up with the essentials, and
> tried it out in my apartment.   It was so heavy,  I knew it wasn't for me.
> 
> My 'theory' was that because the bag was small the weight of all my items
> were concentrated in a small space making it feel very heavy.   Also the pebbled
> leather and all the zippers/hardware add a lot to the weight.
> 
> I'm sure there is some scientific principle behind it.... but I think of it in terms
> of bricks and feathers.  One pound of feathers feels much lighter than a 1 pound brick,
> because the feathers are spread over a much larger area.   I think the same applies to
> handbags.
> 
> I can't do anything about the weight of my keys and phone, etc.  I can
> downsize other stuff.   And if I spread the contents in a larger space,  the bag
> 'feels' lighter to me than if I cram it into a small cross body.
> 
> Of course,  by shoulder
> issues play a part.   I'm lucky to have options,   just need to pick the right one.
> AND stop buying bags that don't work for me now but are so cute and perfect looking.
> I have a large collection of tiny bags,  from back in the day when I went to lots of events....
> weddings, parties, and other social gatherings.... and I carried small dress clutch bags
> or small bags with long shoulder straps.   One had to have a handbag to coordinate
> with every outfit and match the shoes as well.    In those days,  we didn't carry a cell phone,
> meds (just in case) or car keys that were big and bulky.   And of course,  there was 'no need'
> to tote around a mask or hand sanitizer or all your medical insurance cards and info.


Thanks LJ! I do love the red on Ambler.
I think I know what you mean about spacing out items in bag. It's why I don't like carrying N/S bags when I'm walking. I can put the same items in a N/S bag and the bag will feel heavier on my shoulder than an E/W bag of the same material.  Being able to spread out the items does make a difference. I took off one of the straps on Ambler yesterday and did a shoulder carry and it was comfortable. I carried Ambler for six months crossbody and it never felt heavy. The problem was losing pens that fell out when I unzipped one side because I had so much stuffed inside and my pens were on top. Plus I started missing my zip around wallets. I was tired of putting my cards and ID in the slots and my cash in the slip pocket behind the card slots. And of course the issue of what I do with my sun glasses and water bottle. I carry a water bottle every time I walk. (I had one in my jacket pocket yesterday.)

I currently have every style for every occasion: clutch, tote, satchel, hobo, CBB. (And several of each.)  I don't "need" another bag but that more than likely won't stop me from buying another one.   But I do go to my closet first, and I "try" to save money by searching Poshmark and ebay. For the length of time I actually carry a bag I don't mind buying it on the resale market as long as it's in good condition.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I think of going back to a small flip phone all the time...these phones have gotten HUGE.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ! I do love the red on Ambler.
> I think I know what you mean about spacing out items in bag. It's why I don't like carrying N/S bags when I'm walking. I can put the same items in a N/S bag and the bag will feel heavier on my shoulder than an E/W bag of the same material.  Being able to spread out the items does make a difference. I took off one of the straps on Ambler yesterday and did a shoulder carry and it was comfortable. I carried Ambler for six months crossbody and it never felt heavy. The problem was losing pens that fell out when I unzipped one side because I had so much stuffed inside and my pens were on top. Plus I started missing my zip around wallets. I was tired of putting my cards and ID in the slots and my cash in the slip pocket behind the card slots. And of course the issue of what I do with my sun glasses and water bottle. I carry a water bottle every time I walk. (I had one in my jacket pocket yesterday.)
> 
> I currently have every style for every occasion: clutch, tote, satchel, hobo, CBB. (And several of each.)  I don't "need" another bag but that more than likely won't stop me from buying another one.   But I do go to my closet first, and I "try" to save money by searching Poshmark and ebay. For the length of time I actually carry a bag I don't mind buying it on the resale market as long as it's in good condition.


*RN*:  I didn't think about it.... but your are right.... a N/S bag will feel heavier than a similar design done
E/W.   Either you items are stacked on top of each other, instead of across the bottom,  or everything
is turned on it's side and all the weight falls to the bottom in clumps.   I've been lusting after the newer
Dooney Belmar collection and debating between the '30' and the '30 N/S',  which would carry more.
Your post made me rethink that.  Thanks.  The Dooney forum shows it's value once again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I think of going back to a small flip phone all the time...these phones have gotten HUGE.


And they are heavy.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Very


----------



## srs

tlatrice said:


> Hey!  It been a while since I've carried any of my Dooneys.  I'd actually just been carrying some big bags I'd gotten from TJ Maxx.  But last week I realized that I was loading them up with so much junk that I actually damaged one of them.
> 
> So, in a [vain] attempt to downsize, I've been carrying my Tiverton Mini Barlow in Olive.  I'm on a mission to have one of these in every color.  So far I only have 2 (olive and red).
> 
> View attachment 5133105


I saw a blue/teal one of these on Facebook Market Place for $65.00
Location is in Kokomo Indiana.
I don't know where you are but thought if you were close it might be something you would want to check out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

@Purpleflower123  I don't know if you're still interested in what fits in a Bitsy bag. I finally found my post of my Dillen Bitsy. This may give you a good idea of what fits. It's slightly bigger than the Pebble Grain Bitsy I posted pics of with the nylon zebra Bitsy,  posted on 7/11, page 734 in this thread.
The post below was posted in the "What's In Your Dooney Bag" thread. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Resuscitating this thread because after seeing @Lilybarb 's new frame coin purse I wanted to try mine again and I'm excited to say it's working well in my Dillen CBB! The coin purse is red and the seller said the CBB was red but I think it's strawberry. You can see a difference in the two colors. I watched a video by "ThePecanTannedBeauty" and I was surprised how much she was able to fit in her frame coin purse. It inspired me to put my MAC liquid lipstick inside. She had her PocketBac in hers also,(and floss, and a few other little items), but with both the lipstick and the PocketBac inside it's harder to get to the coins in the middle, and I like to use change as often as I can. My Samsung Galaxy S8 with a case also fits in front of of my red notebook and is easy to pull out when needed.
> View attachment 4326708
> View attachment 4326709


----------



## Purpleflower123

Wow. Thank you so much! Excellent packing! I bought two little dooney Pebble letter coin purses to put my change in...my kiss lock is my go to wallet...fits everything and my cards..the key to down sizing...Bitsy is tempting!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Wow. Thank you so much! Excellent packing! I bought two little dooney Pebble letter coin purses to put my change in...my kiss lock is my go to wallet...fits everything and my cards..the key to down sizing...Bitsy is tempting!


You're welcome PF!  As I'm typing this I'm thinking about going in my closet and getting my kiss lock wallet to replace......"something" in my bag. I haven't thought that far yet but looking at my old pics makes me want to carry it again. I have room in my satchel just to add it, but I try not to weigh down my bag with things I don't really need. Maybe it can stand-in for my essentials pouch. Wish me luck!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Went to Costco yesterday with my Allison and kiss lock...so free.  Forgot I even had a bag...hands free. LOVING IT. I must collect Allison in every color with matching kiss lock. Also have two Cameron crossbodys...because a Cameron is a Cameron LOL...just classy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I bought a red (duh!) PG triple zip CBB back in 2013 when I was vacationing in SF and Vegas. When I was in SF a friend invited us over for dinner. When I was at the table she asked me if I was planning to eat and run because I still had my CBB on. It was the first time I carried a bag so lightweight that I forgot I had it on.  I gave it to my sister when my vacation ended. She carried it every day until she bought one in black. (She prefers black bags.) She carries her CBB every day, every where. Even when we went to the Launch Party, she didn't switch bags. I wish I could make it work for me. I really did try.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It's all good. I went through my large satchel phase...especially with the Pandemic.  I was carrying that suitcase. Different strokes for different folks   I'm an on the go person...so crossbody suits me right now...who knows what I will fancy in the future.  My only consistency is Florentine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Switched to my kiss lock wallet for my essentials. I took out the pill case so you can see the Lyso To-Go spray fits easily sideways. I had to put my mask case in the inside zipper pocket but it just holds extra masks and I don't need them often. I also switched to a smaller (and red!) wallet. I have more room in the bag now. And I switched  CBB straps a few days ago. I'm using my J Crew CBB strap. It doesn't twist as much as the amazon CBB strap.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Perfect!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to my kiss lock wallet for my essentials. I took out the pill case so you can see the Lyso To-Go spray fits easily sideways. I had to put my mask case in the inside zipper pocket but it just holds extra masks and I don't need them often. I also switched to a smaller (and red!) wallet. I have more room in the bag now. And I switched  CBB straps a few days ago. I'm using my J Crew CBB strap. It doesn't twist as much as the amazon CBB strap.
> View attachment 5141096
> View attachment 5141097


I'm always impressed with a well coordinated handbag with accessories that match the color of the
handbag.   Call me crazy,  but it bothers me when all the accessories are mismatched with each other and don't form a cohesive look with the outside color of the handbag.   I know,  not world level issues.
But kudos to you for your well curated and beautiful handbag and accessory pairing.  
Very sharp looking.

I switched into a bone zip zip pebbled leather handbag last night.  As much as I have tried to downsize,
even the smaller,  fold over pebbled leather wallet seems heavy to me.   I don't have much money
inside,  only a few cards,  and 1 coin.   So it has to be the wallet itself.  Sigh.....

I love my leather accessories.   And the kiss lock doesn't work for me..... I can't open the
lock and I hate folded bills.   My favorite wallets are the regular size Dooney Continential wallet
and the Brahmin Ady wallet.  Small wallets,  like the pebbled leather and the Dooney zip wallet
are not as convenient and the bill compartments aren't as easy to access.   (Older fingers aren't
as good as younger fingers).
And I'm not sure the folded, small wallets are much lighter.... maybe just smaller.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm always impressed with a well coordinated handbag with accessories that match the color of the
> handbag.   Call me crazy,  but it bothers me when all the accessories are mismatched with each other and don't form a cohesive look with the outside color of the handbag.   I know,  not world level issues.
> But kudos to you for your well curated and beautiful handbag and accessory pairing.
> Very sharp looking.
> 
> I switched into a bone zip zip pebbled leather handbag last night.  As much as I have tried to downsize,
> even the smaller,  fold over pebbled leather wallet seems heavy to me.   I don't have much money
> inside,  only a few cards,  and 1 coin.   So it has to be the wallet itself.  Sigh.....
> 
> I love my leather accessories.   And the kiss lock doesn't work for me..... I can't open the
> lock and I hate folded bills.   My favorite wallets are the regular size Dooney Continential wallet
> and the Brahmin Ady wallet.  Small wallets,  like the pebbled leather and the Dooney zip wallet
> are not as convenient and the bill compartments aren't as easy to access.   (Older fingers aren't
> as good as younger fingers).
> And I'm not sure the folded, small wallets are much lighter.... maybe just smaller.


Thanks LJ!  
I like accessories to match too, which is why I try to stick to red accessories. But every now and then I fall in love with another color and I carry it "just because".  One time I was in Starbucks and the cashier complimented me on my matching accessories. (Both my bag and my wallet were orange.) It's funny because when I look at other women's wallets I look at more how they function rather than if they match their bag. Which is another reason I have non-red wallets, because someone's wallet looked so functional I had to buy one like it. I bought my white PG medium zip around wallet for that reason. The medium wallet seems heavier to me, but my other wallets, regardless of size, feel about the same. The smaller wallets just take up less room.

I don't know if you remember we had the conversation about folded bills. I never liked folding my bills. (Yet another reason I have non-red wallets, because they have a section for bills.) Once I fell in love with the MK zip around wallet I had to mentally accept folding bills. But it took several months and switching back to a few wallets with billfolds before I made peace with it.  Yes, not world level issues, just little things that make us happy in this world with big issues.

I hope you enjoy carrying your bone zip zip handbag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> I like accessories to match too, which is why I try to stick to red accessories. But every now and then I fall in love with another color and I carry it "just because".  One time I was in Starbucks and the cashier complimented me on my matching accessories. (Both my bag and my wallet were orange.) It's funny because when I look at other women's wallets I look at more how they function rather than if they match their bag. Which is another reason I have non-red wallets, because someone's wallet looked so functional I had to buy one like it. I bought my white PG medium zip around wallet for that reason. The medium wallet seems heavier to me, but my other wallets, regardless of size, feel about the same. The smaller wallets just take up less room.
> 
> I don't know if you remember we had the conversation about folded bills. I never liked folding my bills. (Yet another reason I have non-red wallets, because they have a section for bills.) Once I fell in love with the MK zip around wallet I had to mentally accept folding bills. But it took several months and switching back to a few wallets with billfolds before I made peace with it.  Yes, not world level issues, just little things that make us happy in this world with big issues.
> 
> I hope you enjoy carrying your bone zip zip handbag!


RN:  yes,  I remember.   Bills (cash)  should be organized by denomination,  all facing the same direction, all heads up,  and laid out flat in the bill compartment of the wallet that is long enough so that
the bills fit easily.     The best wallets have
2 bill compartments so that larger and smaller bills can be stored separately.   Yes,  I know,
know one pays with cash anymore.... except a few of us.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  yes,  I remember.   Bills (cash)  should be organized by denomination,  all facing the same direction, all heads up,  and laid out flat in the bill compartment of the wallet that is long enough so that
> the bills fit easily.     The best wallets have
> 2 bill compartments so that larger and smaller bills can be stored separately.   Yes,  I know,
> know one pays with cash anymore.... except a few of us.


 Yes, that was the conversation. I shop at a few "corner" stores in my neighborhood. If I don't spend a lot (usually just grabbing some snacks), I always pay with cash. So I try to carry a wallet where the bills are easy to take out and put in if I get change back. Sometimes I find myself just throwing the bills from the change in my bag until I can fold them neatly in my wallet.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I don't carry any money since using my kiss lock...I need those coin cases to arrive quickly...both on backorder!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I don't carry any money since using my kiss lock...I need those coin cases to arrive quickly...both on backorder!


Back in the day.... I had a work colleague who didn't carry a handbag.
Her suits (yes,  we wore skirt suits with blouses) all had inside pockets
(like well made men's jackets).   She carried 1 credit card and 1 folded
bill.  And 1 thin car key.  Nothing else.   Her briefcase had all the work related stuff.
It was before cell phones,  her car had a remote to open the garage to her home.
Meanwhile,  I was lugging around a handbag even then.

I admired her ability to downsize.
I admire your ability to downsize.
I still feel the need to be prepared for as much as possible.
Planning,  backup,  responsibility for solving all the problems....
those were in my job description.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Back in the day.... I had a work colleague who didn't carry a handbag.
> Her suits (yes,  we wore skirt suits with blouses) all had inside pockets
> (like well made men's jackets).   She carried 1 credit card and 1 folded
> bill.  And 1 thin car key.  Nothing else.   Her briefcase had all the work related stuff.
> It was before cell phones,  her car had a remote to open the garage to her home.
> Meanwhile,  I was lugging around a handbag even then.
> 
> I admired her ability to downsize.
> I admire your ability to downsize.
> I still feel the need to be prepared for as much as possible.
> Planning,  backup,  responsibility for solving all the problems....
> those were in my job description.


I had co-workers who carried very small handbags every day, and as hard as I tried I couldn't make it work. As soon as I needed an item I took out to downsize, I went back to a bigger bag. I'm especially that way since covid. I must have all my essentials and backup essentials: masks, disposable gloves (haven't used since April, 2020), Lysol spray, hand wipes, Antibacterial hand spray, PocketBac gel.......  I was "playing" in my closet a couple of weeks ago and thought it would be fun to switch to my leather MK bag from my MK Marina bag for a day. (Too heavy for every day carry.) I went to Walgreen's. When I finished paying for my stuff I went in my bag to get my hand sanitizer spray, and I realized I left it, my PocketBac, and a couple of other essentials in the outside back pocket of my Marina bag. I panicked until I remembered I had Wet One's hand wipes in my pouch. That's why I try not to switch bags on an impulse and why I carry bigger bags. When I'm walking I have very few opportunities to stop and wash my hands, especially when I'm walking early morning before stores with public restrooms open. I need to know I can keep my hands as clean as possible. I can't blame that on covid because I've always been that way, especially when I'm around my grandkids because you know how kids spread germs. When covid started I already had all the supplies I needed.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Very very true. I understand.  I have hand sanitizer and wipes and a host of things in my car...so it's always accessible...that's how I've gotten away with a smaller bag the last few weeks. I carry my Smiths as my work bags in conjunction with my Allison's too. That's worked well for work LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Very very true. I understand.  I have hand sanitizer and wipes and a host of things in my car...so it's always accessible...that's how I've gotten away with a smaller bag the last few weeks. I carry my Smiths as my work bags in conjunction with my Allison's too. That's worked well for work LOL


That's a good analogy, my bag is also like a glove compartment since I walk instead of drive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I keep a small hand sanitizer in my car console and one in my handbag.
I use both when I'm out and about.   I tried to carry a spray hand sanitizer....
I like it a lot... but 3+oz is too heavy to carry.   Small pocketbac for the handbag
and 2 oz refillable sanitizer for the car.   During the worst of the pandemic,
I carried 2 hand sanitizers in my handbag... one in an outside pocket and one
in my pandemic pouch., also had one in my pants pocket.   
Still carrying the pouch,  with an extra mask,  but I've
ditched the rubber gloves and paper towels.   I didn't want to use air dryers
in rest rooms because they spread germs all over the air.   Unfortunately,  I can't
control others actions and many rest rooms no longer have paper towels.
I think I need to put those paper towels back.  Sigh.....

Just got everything to fit in a Dooney pebbled leather zip zip today for a trip to
the dentist.  Couldn't find my styles.

Keeping everything in a handbag organizer makes it easy to switch bags and not
leave anything behind.   But I think it adds weight and if you start to use the
handbags outside pockets,  you run the risk of leaving things behind.

Pouches are another way to make switching handbags easier.   Keeps the inside
of the handbag clean and minimizes the number of misc. items to keep track of.
But pouches add weight too.   And promote collecting.    I would have been better
off if I stayed with the organizer and didn't venture into pouches.   Now I need
entire SLG ensembles,  including multiple pouches in every color of the rainbow
to coordinate with my handbags and each other.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes the organizers are heavy...I am using those in my closet to organize my SLGS since I am using my Allison's.


----------



## Purpleflower123

LJ...you were right..smaller bags mean more room to collect more smaller bags LOL. Cheaper so I can buy even more...leaning towards only buying brand new now. Secondary market doesn't have that same florentine smell...and at the smaller flo price point..no guilt.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> LJ...you were right..smaller bags mean more room to collect more smaller bags LOL. Cheaper so I can buy even more...leaning towards only buying brand new now. Secondary market doesn't have that same florentine smell...and at the smaller flo price point..no guilt.


I use the sales to 'justify' purchasing more handbags,  that I clearly don't need.
No one to say no to me,   so I rationalize the savings as a reason to add more
colors.   I know I'm doing it.   I'm not even factoring the future price increases.
When I compare the current prices,  even on sale,  to my prior purchases of the
same styles,  just a few years ago,  I'm annoyed that I didn't buy more
when the price was lower!   Not that I needed more,  even then.   But whenever I use
restraint,  and say no,  I look back and wish I'd just bought the bag.  

I know that pre-loved handbags can be more cost effective, at times,  and better for the
planet.... but.... I just can't go there.   I was tempted,  just before the pandemic.
That ended it for me.   Too much risk,  too much hassle if there are issues,  and someone else's
use/abuse/germs and wear on the handbag.   Not my thing.
I'm still amazed at the success you and others have had.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I use the sales to 'justify' purchasing more handbags,  that I clearly don't need.
> No one to say no to me,   so I rationalize the savings as a reason to add more
> colors.   I know I'm doing it.   I'm not even factoring the future price increases.
> When I compare the current prices,  even on sale,  to my prior purchases of the
> same styles,  just a few years ago,  I'm annoyed that I didn't buy more
> when the price was lower!   Not that I needed more,  even then.   But whenever I use
> restraint,  and say no,  I look back and wish I'd just bought the bag.
> 
> I know that pre-loved handbags can be more cost effective, at times,  and better for the
> planet.... but.... I just can't go there.   I was tempted,  just before the pandemic.
> That ended it for me.   Too much risk,  too much hassle if there are issues,  and someone else's
> use/abuse/germs and wear on the handbag.   Not my thing.
> I'm still amazed at the success you and others have had.


I understand how you feel about pre-loved bags. I expressed that same concern to someone last year. Not only was I not sure about the germ-free condition of a bag, I was worried about someone risking their health to go to the P.O. to mail a package to me. I stopped buying bags on Poshmark and ebay for a while. Then I read several UPS, FedEx, and Amazon workers and drivers were getting covid. I realized regardless of where you purchase your items you have the risk of the box and/or the item being handled by someone with covid or who was in contact with someone with covid.  And can we be really sure ILD, Dooney, QVC and other places are not sending out returns that someone "gently" used and decided to return? At the beginning of covid we were told to leave our boxes outside for three days to allow time to kill the covid germs. Then we were told to just wipe down the box with gloves on. Then we were told none of that mattered as long as we wash our hands. I'm still wiping down packages, and cleaning items if I can if I purchased them retail or on the secondary market.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I understand how you feel about pre-loved bags. I expressed that same concern to someone last year. Not only was I not sure about the germ-free condition of a bag, I was worried about someone risking their health to go to the P.O. to mail a package to me. I stopped buying bags on Poshmark and ebay for a while. Then I read several UPS, FedEx, and Amazon workers and drivers were getting covid. I realized regardless of where you purchase your items you have the risk of the box and/or the item being handled by someone with covid or who was in contact with someone with covid.  And can we be really sure ILD, Dooney, QVC and other places are not sending out returns that someone "gently" used and decided to return? At the beginning of covid we were told to leave our boxes outside for three days to allow time to kill the covid germs. Then we were told to just wipe down the box with gloves on. Then we were told none of that mattered as long as we wash our hands. I'm still wiping down packages, and cleaning items if I can if I purchased them retail or on the secondary market.


*RN*:  you are absolutely right.   When we buy something anywhere,  we can't be sure who handled it
and if they were ill. It's true of any store or online purchase.  I hope that by the time I get the item
the germs have died.  

But there is just that extra ick factor
about getting a handbag that someone has touched repeatedly and ingrained themselves on it,
inside and out.   It's like hugging a stranger.   I love to hug people I know and love....
but not strangers.   Maybe it's a cultural thing.

I'm not a 'germaphone',  and my friends and family exchange items of clothing, jewelry,
accessories,  food and household items often.   We share.  I've even gotten or given a slightly
used tub of body cream.... but I know the person who touched it before had clean hands.
I haven't used a 'tester' in a store in decades or bought a cosmetic product that wasn't sealed. 
I think we have all 'adjusted' as we have witnessed the behavior of others in public.
And this was way before Covid.

 I often think some aisles of the drug store are germ fests with people standing
there trying to find the right meds for their hacking cough or bad cold.   And this was well before
Covid.   But with the other illnesses,  catching them didn't seem to be as serious.   We've all had
colds and coughs and survived.  I never even carried hand sanitizer in the 'before' world.


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> I use the sales to 'justify' purchasing more handbags,  that I clearly don't need.
> No one to say no to me,   so I rationalize the savings as a reason to add more
> colors.   I know I'm doing it.   I'm not even factoring the future price increases.
> When I compare the current prices,  even on sale,  to my prior purchases of the
> same styles,  just a few years ago,  I'm annoyed that I didn't buy more
> when the price was lower!   Not that I needed more,  even then.   But whenever I use
> restraint,  and say no,  I look back and wish I'd just bought the bag.
> 
> I know that pre-loved handbags can be more cost effective, at times,  and better for the
> planet.... but.... I just can't go there.   I was tempted,  just before the pandemic.
> That ended it for me.   Too much risk,  too much hassle if there are issues,  and someone else's
> use/abuse/germs and wear on the handbag.   Not my thing.
> I'm still amazed at the success you and others have had.


The joy of opening the package of a brand new dooney is wonderful.  Especially when it's packed well and no one else has used it.  The smells and the cute dust bag. It's a great feeling.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I often think some aisles of the drug store are germ fests with people standing
> there trying to find the right meds for their hacking cough or bad cold.   And this was well before
> Covid.   But with the other illnesses,  catching them didn't seem to be as serious.   We've all had
> colds and coughs and survived.  I never even carried hand sanitizer in the 'before' world.


Funny you should mention this. I was in a Target in SF and the Personal Care and Medication aisles had signs posted telling people not to pick up an item unless they were going to purchase it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  you are absolutely right.   When we buy something anywhere,  we can't be sure who handled it
> and if they were ill. It's true of any store or online purchase.  I hope that by the time I get the item
> the germs have died.
> 
> But there is just that extra ick factor
> about getting a handbag that someone has touched repeatedly and ingrained themselves on it,
> inside and out.   It's like hugging a stranger.   I love to hug people I know and love....
> but not strangers.   Maybe it's a cultural thing.
> 
> I'm not a 'germaphone',  and my friends and family exchange items of clothing, jewelry,
> accessories,  food and household items often.   We share.  I've even gotten or given a slightly
> used tub of body cream.... but I know the person who touched it before had clean hands.
> I haven't used a 'tester' in a store in decades or bought a cosmetic product that wasn't sealed.
> I think we have all 'adjusted' as we have witnessed the behavior of others in public.
> And this was way before Covid.
> 
> I often think some aisles of the drug store are germ fests with people standing
> there trying to find the right meds for their hacking cough or bad cold.   And this was well before
> Covid.   But with the other illnesses,  catching them didn't seem to be as serious.   We've all had
> colds and coughs and survived.  I never even carried hand sanitizer in the 'before' world.


Also on ebay the items listed as new with tag are rarely new with tag...just seems like a lightly used bag where the owner attached the tag back...makes me not happy when I get it and I can tell.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Also on ebay the items listed as new with tag are rarely new with tag...just seems like a lightly used bag where the owner attached the tag back...makes me not happy when I get it and I can tell.


 I've seen the youtube videos where people carefully take off the tags and sticker that's in the inside pocket and put them away in a file for resale later.  And Dooney makes that easy because the tag is attached in a way that you can take it off without breaking the string and easily string it back through when you want to resale it. And there shouldn't be a "New without tags" option. I find it hard to believe a person removed all the tags and never used it, not even once.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I agree 100%. I don't mind used if I know it's been used...no issue there...it's when the tags have been carefully reattached and I can tell...that doesn't make me happy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's sad that we live in a world where people adjust the 'facts' any way they want.
It's so blatant that it becomes the norm for many.  Just so wrong.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's sad that we live in a world where people adjust the 'facts' any way they want.
> It's so blatant that it becomes the norm for many.  Just so wrong.


Yes I agree.... the last eBay purchase I made ended up being a winner (Hattie in Fuschia). Seller had the bag sealed in original packaging. It had never been opened. Thankfully, they were an honest seller and the listing was truthful. But the last 3 before them were duds, so badly so that I returned "not as described" with zero guilt. I think I'm pretty done with eBay and I'm way past done with Poshmark. I know there are good sellers out there, but there are more and more that aren't. At least with Dooney, ILD, and the outlet, I know getting a new bag that I can return if I am not happy.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I agree with you...poshmark and ebay has become too risky.  Lack of good pictures and what is marked as new most often is not.  Especially when the tag has been reattached wrongly...or registration papers are soiled


----------



## Purpleflower123

Purpleflower123 said:


> I agree with you...poshmark and ebay has become too risky.  Lack of good pictures and what is marked as new most often is not.  Especially when the tag has been reattached wrongly...or registration papers are soiled


----------



## Purpleflower123

Me today: ginger cameron crossbody with clementine kiss lock and small coin case.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> Me today: ginger cameron crossbody with clementine kiss lock and small coin case.


So cute!!! I would love to find a ginger piece to add to my collection,  hoping this fall they bring Ginger back in some of my fav styles. It is such a rich and beautiful color,  love your cameron!!❤


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  both your new Dooney items are lovely.  The clementine kiss lock makes me smile when I look at it.
And the ginger Cameron is so classy looking.   Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks ladies...I am enjoying the Ginger...redish brownish color....brighter than Chestnut.  I would love a Fern or Bordeaux Cameron too.


----------



## BadWolf10

Miss Hattie in Denim with Bordeaux wallet on my way to Joann for fall shopping.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Absolutely stunning and a great color combination too.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> Absolutely stunning and a great color combination too.


Thanks!! I couldn't find a denim wallet anywhere online or in the outlet. My wallet doesn't have to match but it does have to coordinate.... so when I found the bordeaux wallet on clearance at the outlet I was so excited. It matches the leather edge finish on the denim Hattie so nicely.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Absolutely.  I have a Bordeaux Allison and Smith...it's one of my favorite colors.  I sold off a lot of my big purses a few months ago....but kept my Bordeaux Cameron...I love that denim too. Beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  rock that Hattie.... it's such a sharp looking handbag.   And anything blue in Flo leather is
stunning.    I lie my SLGs to coordinate with my handbag,  so the pairing looks intentional.  But
I rarely match the color of the SLGs to the leather of the bag.   The bordeaux is perfect with the
denim.... not only does it pick up the edge finish,  but it also works with the brown trim
on the woven drawstring,  I'm guessing.  (Can't tell from your pic).


----------



## Purpleflower123

Taupe Cameron CB for the weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Taupe Cameron CB for the weekend


She's beautiful! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Taupe Cameron CB for the weekend


Very elegant crossbody.... both in design and color.
Enjoy your handbag and your weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet Dive: Purchased in 2013. I have some errands I have to walk to today and I'm hoping it's the lightweight bag I need. I have a smaller red Coach satchel which may be slightly lighter, but it's not big enough for my water bottle and packable tote. I replaced the blue leather strap that came with it because it's not a crossbody strap. I didn't take out my tissues, handwipes, lens wipes, etc.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks PF!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet Dive: Purchased in 2013. I have some errands I have to walk to today and I'm hoping it's the lightweight bag I need. I have a smaller red Coach satchel which may be slightly lighter, but it's not big enough for my water bottle and packable tote. I replaced the blue leather strap that came with it because it's not a crossbody strap. I didn't take out my tissues, handwipes, lens wipes, etc.
> View attachment 5176765
> View attachment 5176767


Enjoy your Dooney logo lightweight carry.
I'm finding that what I put inside makes any handbag heavy.
Hope you have better results.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your Dooney logo lightweight carry.
> I'm finding that what I put inside makes any handbag heavy.
> Hope you have better results.


Thanks LJ!
That's why I'm trying to minimize the contents. I was going to use my white Dooney pebble leather wallet but I can feel the weight difference between it and my red MK wallet just holding them in my hand. There are things I have to carry, ( wallet, water bottle, packable tote or some kind of reusable bag, masks and Covid supplies), so I try to carry a bag that starts off light empty. I bought a soft cover Moleskine book to replace the hard cover book. I can feel the weight difference when I hold the books so I think it helps with the weight of the bag as well.  I ordered a bag on shophq this week because I thought it might be lightweight. I paid extra to have it delivered Thursday but on Thursday morning it was still pending so I cancelled it. Since my DD bought my suede Dooney I carried it a couple of days before I came home from visiting her. I love the bag, but sadly it won't be walking with me. It's a little heavier and higher maintenance than I expected. The first time I carried it I got water on the one of the handles and the spot is not going away. I will carry it when I visit my DD because we'll drive everywhere. But the smell is wonderful! I walk in my closet and it smells like a new suede jacket is hanging up, and it's just the bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> That's why I'm trying to minimize the contents. I was going to use my white Dooney pebble leather wallet but I can feel the weight difference between it and my red MK wallet just holding them in my hand. There are things I have to carry, ( wallet, water bottle, packable tote or some kind of reusable bag, masks and Covid supplies), so I try to carry a bag that starts off light empty. I bought a soft cover Moleskine book to replace the hard cover book. I can feel the weight difference when I hold the books so I think it helps with the weight of the bag as well.  I ordered a bag on shophq this week because I thought it might be lightweight. I paid extra to have it delivered Thursday but on Thursday morning it was still pending so I cancelled it. Since my DD bought my suede Dooney I carried it a couple of days before I came home from visiting her. I love the bag, but sadly it won't be walking with me. It's a little heavier and higher maintenance than I expected. The first time I carried it I got water on the one of the handles and the spot is not going away. I will carry it when I visit my DD because we'll drive everywhere. But the smell is wonderful! I walk in my closet and it smells like a new suede jacket is hanging up, and it's just the bag.


And that's why we need a collection of handbags... different sizes, different weights, different leathers,
all for different needs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> And that's why we need a collection of handbags... different sizes, different weights, different leathers,
> all for different needs.


Verdict on carrying my 1975 Signature satchel. The good news: It's just what I need as far as size and weight! I walked 1.6 miles yesterday and never felt the weight of the bag. It's E/W and big enough to distribute the weight of the contents, which also makes it easy to access items. I think it's the best walking bag in my collection. So what's the bad news? It's not RED!!!!   I've been on Ebay and Poshmark looking for this bag in red. Then I remembered londonluggage.com out of Detroit. They have it in red (and plum, another color I wanted originally), but there are problems with their site. When I clicked to add it to my cart I got an error message. I guess that gives me more time to think about it because it's still $215.00 on LL and I bought my bag in 2013 at the outlet for $99.00.


----------



## swags

Toledo tote in blue


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Toledo tote in blue


Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Verdict on carrying my 1975 Signature satchel. The good news: It's just what I need as far as size and weight! I walked 1.6 miles yesterday and never felt the weight of the bag. It's E/W and big enough to distribute the weight of the contents, which also makes it easy to access items. I think it's the best walking bag in my collection. So what's the bad news? It's not RED!!!!   I've been on Ebay and Poshmark looking for this bag in red. Then I remembered londonluggage.com out of Detroit. They have it in red (and plum, another color I wanted originally), but there are problems with their site. When I clicked to add it to my cart I got an error message. I guess that gives me more time to think about it because it's still $215.00 on LL and I bought my bag in 2013 at the outlet for $99.00.


I've seen the plum color in the 1975 Signature satchel and it's beautiful.
Never seen the red.   Either one would be a great addition to your collection.
Hmmmm..... which color makes your heart sing?  and which color is most usable and
makes the best addition to your existing collection?  (Not an easy answer....
is plum to much like black,  is another red bag to similar to something else you
already have?)

Hope your patience pays off....  don't think you will be happy paying full price
for this bag.... hopefully you will find a great sale.   At the right price....
either one will make you happy.   The higher the price,  the more perfect the
color has to be.... and we all know the answer is red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've seen the plum color in the 1975 Signature satchel and it's beautiful.
> Never seen the red.   Either one would be a great addition to your collection.
> Hmmmm..... which color makes your heart sing?  and which color is most usable and
> makes the best addition to your existing collection?  (Not an easy answer....
> is plum to much like black,  is another red bag to similar to something else you
> already have?)
> 
> Hope your patience pays off....  don't think you will be happy paying full price
> for this bag.... hopefully you will find a great sale.   At the right price....
> either one will make you happy.   The higher the price,  the more perfect the
> color has to be.... and we all know the answer is red.


You made so many good points I don't know where to begin!  I'll start with y(our) bottom line: "...the answer is red". That's why I'm in this predicament now. I bought the bag in blue because they didn't have red. But I've learned since then if I buy a bag and it works out to be a great carry, I'm going to wish it was red, and I'll start searching for it. And if I find it I have two of the same style bags and one will probably never get carried again. I love how you love satchels and you have a wardrobe of colors. If only I weren't so attached to red! But to thine own self be true.  I am happy I have this style though. I used it again yesterday on my walk to the store and once again it was an easy and light carry. And yes! The higher the price the more perfect the color must be. I've never seen it in red in IRL either.

I'll have to carry this bag a little longer to decide if it's worth paying $215 for red. I made an impulsive purchase on Poshmark (so much for patience) yesterday.  It's a red 1975 signature satchel, but not like one. It looks like the Vanessa satchel but smaller (I hope). My concern is the leather trim and taller height may add more weight than I want to carry. But at least I'll see if I really like the 1975 signature bag in red.  I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> You made so many good points I don't know where to begin!  I'll start with y(our) bottom line: "...the answer is red". That's why I'm in this predicament now. I bought the bag in blue because they didn't have red. But I've learned since then if I buy a bag and it works out to be a great carry, I'm going to wish it was red, and I'll start searching for it. And if I find it I have two of the same style bags and one will probably never get carried again. I love how you love satchels and you have a wardrobe of colors. If only I weren't so attached to red! But to thine own self be true.  I am happy I have this style though. I used it again yesterday on my walk to the store and once again it was an easy and light carry. And yes! The higher the price the more perfect the color must be. I've never seen it in red in IRL either.
> 
> I'll have to carry this bag a little longer to decide if it's worth paying $215 for red. I made an impulsive purchase on Poshmark (so much for patience) yesterday.  It's a red 1975 signature satchel, but not like one. It looks like the Vanessa satchel but smaller (I hope). My concern is the leather trim and taller height may add more weight than I want to carry. But at least I'll see if I really like the 1975 signature bag in red.  I'll post pictures when it arrives.


Hope your new purchase is a winner.   I'm going to do a search for the style,  just to keep up on my
Dooney style info.

OK,  now I can see the style difference.... the Vanessa satchel has the extra leather logo at the top and the leather corner trim.   Nice detailing,  but yes, even those small pieces of leather can add ounces.
And of course,  the Vanessa was a large bag.   Hopefully your Poshmark find will be a happy 'medium'....
and of course the color will help make it more perfect for you.

Dooney naming is confusing enough on new handbags on their own site....
when it comes to other sites and buying preloved..... the confusion can multiply,
along with the misinformation about names, colors, measurements, leathers.  
At least RED is pretty straightforward!

I was just looking at the ILD site at the pebbled twist strap hobo,  that's now
on a special sale DROP.  There are 4 colors available and 3 of them are
almost identical:  azure, turquoise, and Caribbean blue.   Can you just image
how these will be identified if they are resold years down the line?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope your new purchase is a winner.   I'm going to do a search for the style,  just to keep up on my
> Dooney style info.
> 
> OK,  now I can see the style difference.... the Vanessa satchel has the extra leather logo at the top and the leather corner trim.   Nice detailing,  but yes, even those small pieces of leather can add ounces.
> And of course,  the Vanessa was a large bag.   Hopefully your Poshmark find will be a happy 'medium'....
> and of course the color will help make it more perfect for you.
> 
> Dooney naming is confusing enough on new handbags on their own site....
> when it comes to other sites and buying preloved..... the confusion can multiply,
> along with the misinformation about names, colors, measurements, leathers.
> At least RED is pretty straightforward!
> 
> I was just looking at the ILD site at the pebbled twist strap hobo,  that's now
> on a special sale DROP.  There are 4 colors available and 3 of them are
> almost identical:  azure, turquoise, and Caribbean blue.   Can you just image
> how these will be identified if they are resold years down the line?


Yes, I think the extra leather may make difference in the weight too. The dimensions are all over the place on the resell market, but it looks like a seller will call it a "large" Vanessa when the bag is around 17'' across as opposed to 12" - 13" across. My seller listed the dimensions at 12"L x 10.5" H x 6.5"D. I can work with a bag that size if it's not too heavy. ThePecanTannedBeauty has a video on her Vanessa and she said it's a big bag. It looks a lot bigger than the bag I bought. Fingers crossed!

I checked out the pebbled twist strap hobo on ILD and you are so right! The colors are so close I couldn't really tell the difference between azure and turquoise. I hope the resellers keep their tags identifying the color because that's going to help a lot.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, I think the extra leather may make difference in the weight too. The dimensions are all over the place on the resell market, but it looks like a seller will call it a "large" Vanessa when the bag is around 17'' across as opposed to 12" - 13" across. My seller listed the dimensions at 12"L x 10.5" H x 6.5"D. I can work with a bag that size if it's not too heavy. ThePecanTannedBeauty has a video on her Vanessa and she said it's a big bag. It looks a lot bigger than the bag I bought. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I checked out the pebbled twist strap hobo on ILD and you are so right! The colors are so close I couldn't really tell the difference between azure and turquoise. I hope the resellers keep their tags identifying the color because that's going to help a lot.



There are lots of very similar color shades..... one more drop of green in the mix,  or just a shade
lighter than one another.  It's great to have all the options,  and in daylight you can see the difference.
On TV or the computer or in indoor lighting,  lots of colors look almost identical.
In the old days,  I wanted a rainbow of various shades in the colors I liked.
That way when I put together an outfit the color of the handbag didn't look
slightly off.... too green,  too grey, etc.   Now,  it doesn't seem to matter as much....
fashion rules have changed and dressing is also so much more casual.
Tonal dressing and pops of color are now good things,  not fashion mistakes.
Besides,  I'm happy if I can find a handbag (in my collection) that I like that works with my
outfit.... the exact right one isn't important to me anymore.  If I searched for the perfect
handbag,  I'd never get out the door.

I've gotten accustomed to the way that Dooney quotes  bag measurements....
length across the base,  depth/width across the base,  and height in the middle of the
front of the bag

.   Other manufacturers use a different method,  and it's very confusing.
After years,  I know how big a Dooney bag that's 12' long.   But when another manufacturer is quoting
the longest measurement (even if it's at the top of the bag),  it's hard to visualize the
size of the bag.  Brahmin bags,  which I love,  are a challenge for me,  because they measure
so differently than Dooney and unless I already have the style,  they always turn out to be
smaller than I envisioned.  Brahmin measures the longest length across the bag,  where ever
it is on the particular design,  even if that measurement does not represent usable space.

Until a few years ago,  QVC used to measure handbags flat
in the middle,  even Dooneys.   Lots of confusion when the same bag was on the Dooney site
with different measurements.  Quite an uproar over the logo lock hobo which Dooney listed as
12" long and QVC said was 16".   Issue came up every time a new version of the logo lock
appeared on QVC.   Eventually QVC started using Dooney sizing info.    I don't know how
QVC measures handbags from other manufacturers or if they just request and rely on the info
from the manufacturer.

Hopefully your seller got the measurements right.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> There are lots of very similar color shades..... one more drop of green in the mix,  or just a shade
> lighter than one another.  It's great to have all the options,  and in daylight you can see the difference.
> On TV or the computer or in indoor lighting,  lots of colors look almost identical.
> In the old days,  I wanted a rainbow of various shades in the colors I liked.
> That way when I put together an outfit the color of the handbag didn't look
> slightly off.... too green,  too grey, etc.   Now,  it doesn't seem to matter as much....
> fashion rules have changed and dressing is also so much more casual.
> Tonal dressing and pops of color are now good things,  not fashion mistakes.
> Besides,  I'm happy if I can find a handbag (in my collection) that I like that works with my
> outfit.... the exact right one isn't important to me anymore.  If I searched for the perfect
> handbag,  I'd never get out the door.
> 
> I've gotten accustomed to the way that Dooney quotes  bag measurements....
> length across the base,  depth/width across the base,  and height in the middle of the
> front of the bag
> 
> .   Other manufacturers use a different method,  and it's very confusing.
> After years,  I know how big a Dooney bag that's 12' long.   But when another manufacturer is quoting
> the longest measurement (even if it's at the top of the bag),  it's hard to visualize the
> size of the bag.  Brahmin bags,  which I love,  are a challenge for me,  because they measure
> so differently than Dooney and unless I already have the style,  they always turn out to be
> smaller than I envisioned.  Brahmin measures the longest length across the bag,  where ever
> it is on the particular design,  even if that measurement does not represent usable space.
> 
> Until a few years ago,  QVC used to measure handbags flat
> in the middle,  even Dooneys.   Lots of confusion when the same bag was on the Dooney site
> with different measurements.  Quite an uproar over the logo lock hobo which Dooney listed as
> 12" long and QVC said was 16".   Issue came up every time a new version of the logo lock
> appeared on QVC.   Eventually QVC started using Dooney sizing info.    I don't know how
> QVC measures handbags from other manufacturers or if they just request and rely on the info
> from the manufacturer.
> 
> Hopefully your seller got the measurements right.


It's funny when I read reviews where someone wonders how the other reviewers could be upset over the size of the bag when the dimensions are "clearly" listed.  We know it depends on how the bag is measured. I wrote a review on my Carrington pouch on Dooney (or ILD) because the dimensions they posted were almost half the size of the pouch. Someone else posted how much larger the pouch was than she expected. After my review was posted Dooney (or ILD) updated the dimensions which made my review look like an exaggeration.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carried my burgundy Bitsy bag to dinner tonight. I used the shortened strap from my new suede bag as a shoulder strap. I attached both clasps to the back of the bag so the handles don't pull.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful! I want one. How cute is that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Beautiful! I want one. How cute is that!


Thanks PF!
ILD has this bag in 5 colors. 30% off for the Labor Day weekend makes it $98.70. I checked my ebay emails, I won a bid on mine January 19, 2017 for $75.00, but it is pre-loved in good condition. And after checking my emails the correct name of the color is cranberry. (I had a feeling burgundy didn't sound right.  )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried my burgundy Bitsy bag to dinner tonight. I used the shortened strap from my new suede bag as a shoulder strap. I attached both clasps to the back of the bag so the handles don't pull.
> View attachment 5181709
> View attachment 5181710


Perfect.... great color,  beautiful style, and clever 're-engineering' of strap length and attachment.
Glad you enjoyed your handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect.... great color,  beautiful style, and clever 're-engineering' of strap length and attachment.
> Glad you enjoyed your handbag.


Thanks LJ!
Because it's a Bitsy bag it doesn't lean forward when the strap is attached to the back. It stays close to the body and it's easier to unzip and access. I didn't need to carry a water bottle last night. My sunglasses fit if I put them on top of everything but I kept them in my jacket pocket instead. My cash, DL and cards are in the Daisy Rose pouch, which fit perfectly in the inside front slip pocket. My tissues and Covid card (you're supposed to show that now at restaurants in San Francisco), fit in the back slip pocket. I have extra masks in the top zipper pocket of the Hello Kitty pouch (purchased yesterday morning at Daiso), and lens wipes and hand wipes in the front zipper pocket of the HK pouch. I always want to carry my notebook and at least one pen. 

I enjoyed my bag but now it's time to switch back to my blue 1975 signature satchel. (And my red 1975 signature satchel is due to arrive tomorrow. Fingers crossed it's not too big!)


----------



## Purpleflower123

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> Because it's a Bitsy bag it doesn't lean forward when the strap is attached to the back. It stays close to the body and it's easier to unzip and access. I didn't need to carry a water bottle last night. My sunglasses fit if I put them on top of everything but I kept them in my jacket pocket instead. My cash, DL and cards are in the Daisy Rose pouch, which fit perfectly in the inside front slip pocket. My tissues and Covid card (you're supposed to show that now at restaurants in San Francisco), fit in the back slip pocket. I have extra masks in the top zipper pocket of the Hello Kitty pouch (purchased yesterday morning at Daiso), and lens wipes and hand wipes in the front zipper pocket of the HK pouch. I always want to carry my notebook and at least one pen.
> 
> I enjoyed my bag but now it's time to switch back to my blue 1975 signature satchel. (And my red 1975 signature satchel is due to arrive tomorrow. Fingers crossed it's not too big!)
> View attachment 5181858


All that fit in there? I'm going to ILD now...need measurements


----------



## Purpleflower123

Is it similar to cameron crossbody measurements?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*   be sure to check out the strap lengths also.   RN switched straps so she could get a good
shoulder carry length and also attached the strap to the Bitsy back handle rings.  She says that all worked out really well.   As you assess your needs and what you carry cross body and shoulder consider all these things too and what straps you have in your collection that would work for alternate carry options. 

The majority of Dooney handbags have British Tan trim and some kind of longer strap,  yet we often forget there is no rule that says we can't mix and match straps from different bags.   

Also remember,  not all Bitsy bags are the same dimensions.   Apparently,  different leather
(collections) that Dooney did can vary in size,  but they are all named Bitsy.

I just checked out the pebbled leather Bitsy on ILD....
looks like they are now putting a 3 part strap on it,  so the middle
part can be removed so the bag can be a shorter shoulder as well as a cross body.
The full length cross body strap length looks nice and long.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> All that fit in there? I'm going to ILD now...need measurements


Yes it did. And I could have also squeezed my phone inside. It would have been tight but it would have fit. I don't like a tight fit unless it's really necessary. (Like I don't have pockets to put my phone in.)


Purpleflower123 said:


> Is it similar to cameron crossbody measurements?


The measurements per Dooney & ILD imply the Pebble Grain Bitsy is slightly smaller by an inch. But I have other Bitsy & Ruby bags that are sightly bigger than this one. This one is the smallest. 

To @lavenderjunkie 's point, the crossbody strap that came with this Bitsy did not have the removable center piece and the strap was always too long for me crossbody, even on the last hole, so I never used the strap that came with the bag. (I'm 5'2") But I have a few CBB straps to use. I was going to hand carry it last night and decided I wanted a strap just in case, which is why I used the shoulder strap.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  Dooney seems to be doing more 3 part straps on bags they make these days.    
Original versions of many of these same bags didn't have a removeable 3rd part
to the long strap.  And I don't know if they have made the 3 part strap longer than the
original 2 part cross body straps on the same style bag.  If it matters,  we will have
to get the info on the specific bags we are purchasing..... different leathers may be different
and older of preloved versions may also be different.    

When I'm familiar with a style,  I often forget that a newer version may be
different than an older version I bought years ago.  I wish Dooney put a long,
3 part cross body strap on all their bags now,  instead of sticking with the
shorter 2 piece strap they use on some styles.

And while I'm wishing,  I wish the shoulder straps were a little wider,  especially on
larger handbags.   Some of them are far too narrow for the size and weight of the
handbag.... both aesthetically and from a comfort standpoint.

And one more strap wish..... on bags that don't have handles,  I'd like a short
strap option that would work for easy hand carry!

And all straps should be removeable,  so that we can mix and match across our collections.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:* Dooney seems to be doing more 3 part straps on bags they make these days.
> Original versions of many of these same bags didn't have a removeable 3rd part
> to the long strap.  And I don't know if they have made the 3 part strap longer than the
> original 2 part cross body straps on the same style bag.  If it matters,  we will have
> to get the info on the specific bags we are purchasing..... different leathers may be different
> and older of preloved versions may also be different.
> 
> When I'm familiar with a style,  I often forget that a newer version may be
> different than an older version I bought years ago.  I wish Dooney put a long,
> 3 part cross body strap on all their bags now,  instead of sticking with the
> shorter 2 piece strap they use on some styles.
> 
> And while I'm wishing,  I wish the shoulder straps were a little wider,  especially on
> larger handbags.   Some of them are far too narrow for the size and weight of the
> handbag.... both aesthetically and from a comfort standpoint.
> 
> And one more strap wish..... on bags that don't have handles,  I'd like a short
> strap option that would work for easy hand carry!
> 
> And all straps should be removeable,  so that we can mix and match across our collections.


Where do I sign? I'm all in!  If I could get only one strap wish granted it would be wider straps! The strap on the suede satchel is wider than my other straps. It was comfortable on my shoulder last night. It's like the strap on my Florentine pocket satchel from 2012-13.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried my burgundy Bitsy bag to dinner tonight. I used the shortened strap from my new suede bag as a shoulder strap. I attached both clasps to the back of the bag so the handles don't pull.
> View attachment 5181709
> View attachment 5181710


This is just soooo adorable!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This is just soooo adorable!!!


Thanks SM!  It's definitely a Sunshine mama size bag. When I carry it, or bags this size, I always think of you carrying them on a daily basis. I love your collection of bags in general and your mini bags in particular!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!  It's definitely a Sunshine mama size bag. When I carry it, or bags this size, I always think of you carrying them on a daily basis. I love your collection of bags in general and your mini bags in particular!


That's so sweet of you! 
Do you know that I think of you EVERYTIME I see red?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's so sweet of you!
> *Do you know that I think of you EVERYTIME I see red?*


Thanks SM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

First outing is a success! This bag is easy to carry crossbody.  I walked a little over two hours today and I enjoyed carrying it. It never weighed me down. I walk all the way to Safeway for Lucerne heavy whipping cream. It's the only store in SF selling it.  I like it that much that I'm willing to walking 2.5 miles round trip to get it. (I also order it on Instacart when I have a big grocery order.) I bought three bottles today, which is why the packable backpack is so necessary. I also stopped at CVS, Target, and Walgreen's.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> First outing is a success! This bag is easy to carry crossbody.  I walked a little over two hours today and I enjoyed carrying it. It never weighed me down. I walk all the way to Safeway for Lucerne heavy whipping cream. It's the only store in SF selling it.  I like it that much that I'm willing to walking 2.5 miles round trip to get it. (I also order it on Instacart when I have a big grocery order.) I bought three bottles today, which is why the packable backpack is so necessary. I also stopped at CVS, Target, and Walgreen's.
> View attachment 5183110


RN:  glad your mission was successful and your new Red Dooney worked out so well.
After walking so far,  you should have no guilt in buying whapping cream and enjoying it.


----------



## amberquamme

This cutie


----------



## RuedeNesle

amberquamme said:


> This cutie


Hi A! 
She is a cutie!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amberquamme said:


> This cutie


Love your new handbag.  I'm not familiar with the style,
but impressed with some of the details like the Dooney & Bourke
on the gold rivets.
Enjoy your new treasure.   Looks like a real winner.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Natural Cameron crossbody, fully packed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> First outing is a success! This bag is easy to carry crossbody.  I walked a little over two hours today and I enjoyed carrying it. It never weighed me down. I walk all the way to Safeway for Lucerne heavy whipping cream. It's the only store in SF selling it.  I like it that much that I'm willing to walking 2.5 miles round trip to get it. (I also order it on Instacart when I have a big grocery order.) I bought three bottles today, which is why the packable backpack is so necessary. I also stopped at CVS, Target, and Walgreen's.
> View attachment 5183110


Well I would definitely say your trip was a success since you were able to get your heavy cream,  and do it in style with your beautiful red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Well I would definitely say your trip was a success since you were able to get your heavy cream,  and do it in style with your beautiful red bag!


Hi SM!  
You have no idea how right you are about the success of the trip. There are times when I walk a mile and half to Safeway and they're out of Lucerne! Once I get in the store I hold my breath until I get to the dairy section and see what I came for.  
Thanks for the bag love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> You have no idea how right you are about the success of the trip. There are times when I walk a mile and half to Safeway and they're out of Lucerne! Once I get in the store I hold my breath until I get to the dairy section and see what I came for.
> Thanks for the bag love!


I know what you mean. There's a certain coffee cream that I just have to have, but I don't have to walk 2.5 miles roundtrip to get it. Although, when I was in Boston, I had to walk everywhere, and i know exactly what you mean by having to walk everywhere to get things.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SM and RN*:  but.... walking erases all the calories and guilt and you can enjoy your
treats and treasures with a clear conscience.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Amen and Amen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carried my siggy satchel every day since Friday, Sept 3rd. It's fun to carry and not heavy. Yesterday I stopped for an iced caramel latte on the way home.
Confession time: Even though I love this bag I decided I was willing to pay $215 for the red siggy classic satchel on london luggage. (We're never satisfied.  ) But every time I tried to put it in my cart I got an error message. I called and was told the bag is no longer available. I was sad and relieved at the same time.


----------



## swags

Dooney of the day. I love the Toledo leather and wish they would bring it back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Not the best picture but I'm glad I took it. In Uber on the way to meet my sister-in-law and nephew at Pier 39. I haven't seen them since my MIL's funeral. They were in town for two days with a tour group. We started talking and catching up and I forgot to take a better picture at dinner. I took off the center strap to carry it as a shoulder bag when I didn't feel like carrying it handheld. But even on the last hole the strap is short and the top of the bag is just under my armpit, which is not the most comfortable carry for a bag this size.
And I just want to say: I was not happy when Dooney stopped putting the snap pocket in bags. (I think I was the only one.) When the new bags were presented they said the pockets were deeper, but I thought it was just a way to save money. (Good way, I guess, since no one really liked the snap anyway.  ) This is my first bag with the deeper pockets and I love it so much more than the shorter snap pocket! I don't need a snap because I'm not worried about my pens, tissues, etc falling out the pocket. When I switched back to my 1975 Siggy satchel this morning, I was wishing it had the deeper pocket.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Not the best picture but I'm glad I took it. In Uber on the way to meet my sister-in-law and nephew at Pier 39. I haven't seen them since my MIL's funeral. They were in town for two days with a tour group. We started talking and catching up and I forgot to take a better picture at dinner. I took off the center strap to carry it as a shoulder bag when I didn't feel like carrying it handheld. But even on the last hole the strap is short and the top of the bag is just under my armpit, which is not the most comfortable carry for a bag this size.
> And I just want to say: I was not happy when Dooney stopped putting the snap pocket in bags. (I think I was the only one.) When the new bags were presented they said the pockets were deeper, but I thought it was just a way to save money. (Good way, I guess, since no one really liked the snap anyway.  ) This is my first bag with the deeper pockets and I love it so much more than the shorter snap pocket! I don't need a snap because I'm not worried about my pens, tissues, etc falling out the pocket. When I switched back to my 1975 Siggy satchel this morning, I was wishing it had the deeper pocket.
> View attachment 5199650


*RN:  *Ah  the snap pocket debate.   I too was disappointed when Dooney stopped using the snap tabs
on some of the interior pockets.  To me it was a clear cost cutting measure.   But,  in reality,  I never
used the snap and it got in the way and added extra weight.   But.... it was a sign of quality that
I hated to see go.  

I'm glad that Dooney still trims their pockets with leather..  Many other contemporary
design brands do not.   There are a lot of quality touches inside (and outside) a Dooney handbag and organization pockets.  Switching to other brand handbags just reminds me how really good Dooney quality is even after the snap went away.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:  *Ah  the snap pocket debate.   I too was disappointed when Dooney stopped using the snap tabs
> on some of the interior pockets.  To me it was a clear cost cutting measure.   But,  in reality,  I never
> used the snap and it got in the way and added extra weight.   But.... it was a sign of quality that
> I hated to see go.
> 
> I'm glad that Dooney still trims their pockets with leather..  Many other contemporary
> design brands do not.   There are a lot of quality touches inside (and outside) a Dooney handbag and organization pockets.  Switching to other brand handbags just reminds me how really good Dooney quality is even after the snap went away.


Mornin' LJ!
Most people felt the snap was in the way. I have watched several WIMB Dooney videos over the years and 99% of them said they didn't use the snap and it was just in the way. I really like it on my Colette shopper because it's an magnetic snap top and the snap keeps my pens from falling out if the bag falls over in the car. But I think the deeper pocket will do the same thing. In fact when I was switching into my suede bag last night there were two pens in the pocket I forgot to take out the last time I used it because they were down in the pocket.

I know Dooney used to cut corners on the TSV by not trimming the inside zipper pocket with leather.  That's how I knew a bag on QVC used to be a TSV because of that. (And the accessory that came with it.)  I'm happy Dooney still trims their pockets with leather. I can see the difference in other brands.


----------



## swags

Happy first day of Fall. Toledo Sophie in rouge.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Happy first day of Fall. Toledo Sophie in rouge.


Love that color.  Perfect for fall.   Enjoy your beautiful handba.

I changed into a vibrant purple Samba satchel yesterday....
also inspired by fall season.  
I think my SLGs need to be swapped out also to help
celebrate fall.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Chestnut Flo Laurel CB...Chestnut has been calling my name of late...some months I love it...some not so much...fall months...Chestnut


----------



## RuedeNesle

Accessorizing as much as I can with red since the bag is not. This bag has been so easy to carry and use. Using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger I would carry it.)


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> Accessorizing as much as I can with red since the bag is not. This bag has been so easy to carry and use. Using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger I would carry it.)
> View attachment 5207025


That bag is beautiful! I have a Colette in that print, and is one of my favorites!


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> Chestnut Flo Laurel CB...Chestnut has been calling my name of late...some months I love it...some not so much...fall months...Chestnut


Beautiful!


----------



## Brendutch

swags said:


> Happy first day of Fall. Toledo Sophie in rouge.


Looks great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> That bag is beautiful! I have a Colette in that print, and is one of my favorites!


Mornin' B!
Thanks very much! I had the Colette in taupe. I sold it when Colette in red leather debuted because I knew it wouldn't get used a lot after that. But sometimes I wish I still had it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I haven't decided if I will go red or Bordeaux today...LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I haven't decided if I will go red or Bordeaux today...LOL


Both are beautiful and your Flo leather glows.
I've been cycling thru my fall colors/textures of handbags....
just so I can enjoy looking at them.  
Next one for me will be wine/burgundy.


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> I haven't decided if I will go red or Bordeaux today...LOL


Look at that patina...!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> I haven't decided if I will go red or Bordeaux today...LOL


Both are beautiful! Which did you carry?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Red for shopping


----------



## handbags4me

Carrying this beauty today. I can't resist caramel leather or a classic satchel! Scored this one recently on ILD's eBay store for $130.


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbags4me said:


> Carrying this beauty today. I can't resist caramel leather or a classic satchel! Scored this one recently on ILD's eBay store for $130.


I love a classic satchel! Yours is beautiful in caramel.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beauty...so classy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> Carrying this beauty today. I can't resist caramel leather or a classic satchel! Scored this one recently on ILD's eBay store for $130.


I love that 'barrel or doctors'  style satchel.  The new ones are a little small for me,  but I'm hoping they
will bring back some of the slightly larger ones.   
Enjoy your classic treasure.


----------



## swags

Large saffiano satchel in ivy.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Wow. Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Large saffiano satchel in ivy.


Very elegant.  The Ivy color is both neutral and sophisticated.
Enjoy your handbag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Zip Zip Pebbled Leather Dome Satchel  in Navy ✨


----------



## Purpleflower123

Regal Navy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SakuraSakura said:


> Zip Zip Pebbled Leather Dome Satchel  in Navy ✨


Always a classy favorite.  Every time I see the navy and British tan color
combo it reminds me how great it looks.   Enjoy your ZZ.


----------



## swags

I pushed the sides out giving it more of a satchel carryall look and less of a square. I like the different ways to make it look.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I pushed the sides out giving it more of a satchel carryall look and less of a square. I like the different ways to make it look.


Glad you are enjoying the handbag.  It sounds like it would work well for me too.
Trying to resist.


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey all been MIA due to my kiddos .... but heading out for a girls weekend tomorrow so I'm using my Suede tote in Tmoro with a Coach charm cluster.  Happy fall!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Love the charm cluster!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all been MIA due to my kiddos .... but heading out for a girls weekend tomorrow so I'm using my Suede tote in Tmoro with a Coach charm cluster.  Happy fall!!
> 
> View attachment 5216132


Welcome back.  You suede tote is perfect for a fall weekend.   Enjoy your girl time.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all been MIA due to my kiddos .... but heading out for a girls weekend tomorrow so I'm using my Suede tote in Tmoro with a Coach charm cluster.  Happy fall!!
> 
> View attachment 5216132


Perfect for fall! The charm looks good on your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all been MIA due to my kiddos .... but heading out for a girls weekend tomorrow so I'm using my Suede tote in Tmoro with a Coach charm cluster.  Happy fall!!
> 
> View attachment 5216132


Good to hear from you!   I'm lovin' suede this season and your tote is beautiful, not to mention a perfect companion for a girls weekend! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## swags

Today I opened the sides to make it a large tote.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Navy blue Cameron CB...looks a bit thirsty in this picture...hmmm


----------



## handbags4me

This collection doesn't get much love, but I can't get enough of the buttery soft leather, perfect taupe color, and gorgeous braided leather drawstring detail.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks for sharing, I am curious about this line...is the leather similar to florentine? Are those actual brass pieces in the horse shoes?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> This collection doesn't get much love, but I can't get enough of the buttery soft leather, perfect taupe color, and gorgeous braided leather drawstring detail.


Enjoy your handbag.  Your bag looks so soft and the leather looks amazing.
 I'm intrigued by the collection,  but not the decoration.  Everyone ahs their own style,
and it's great that we all have options.


----------



## Yuki85

Small Satchel


----------



## Brendutch

Hello friends! Greetings from WDW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Hello friends! Greetings from WDW!
> View attachment 5231026


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> Have a wonderful time!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Black Laurel CB, Black small zip wallet, black large frame wallet...Black out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Black Laurel CB, Black small zip wallet, black large frame wallet...Black out!


Your bags and accessories always make me want to shop for Florentine!


----------



## CatePNW

I forgot about Mr. Sawyer Crossbody! I needed  to change into something for a rainy farmers market this morning, so I reached for what I thought was a Rebecca Minkoff bag in my closet. Much to my surprise out came Sawyer, in a color that matched my top!  Every time I use this little bag, I really love it. I’m going to have to start changing my bags more often so I remember what I have.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> I forgot about Mr. Sawyer Crossbody! I needed  to change into something for a rainy farmers market this morning, so I reached for what I thought was a Rebecca Minkoff bag in my closet. Much to my surprise out came Sawyer, in a color that matched my top!  Every time I use this little bag, I really love it. I’m going to have to start changing my bags more often so I remember what I have.
> View attachment 5236604


A perfect bag for the farmer's market and a perfect color with your top!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CatePNW said:


> I forgot about Mr. Sawyer Crossbody! I needed  to change into something for a rainy farmers market this morning, so I reached for what I thought was a Rebecca Minkoff bag in my closet. Much to my surprise out came Sawyer, in a color that matched my top!  Every time I use this little bag, I really love it. I’m going to have to start changing my bags more often so I remember what I have.
> View attachment 5236604


It looks great.  I've always loved the look of the Sawyer.
Glad you are getting to enjoy yours now.
The bordeaux color is so rich and vibrant.
Is it pebbled leather or saffiano leather?
Either one will work in the rain.


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> It looks great.  I've always loved the look of the Sawyer.
> Glad you are getting to enjoy yours now.
> The bordeaux color is so rich and vibrant.
> Is it pebbled leather or saffiano leather?
> Either one will work in the rain.


It’s the Bordeaux saffiano, really goes well with so many colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CatePNW said:


> It’s the Bordeaux saffiano, really goes well with so many colors!


Glad you discovered the bag among your other treasures.
Perfect color to celebrate the fall season.


----------



## swags

I recently purchased the initial charm from dooney and I love it. I usually have a love hate with charms but I am very happy with this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I recently purchased the initial charm from dooney and I love it. I usually have a love hate with charms but I am very happy with this one.


Looks great.  Dooney initial charms are very high quality  I like the understated but elegant look.
I gave my Dooney D B charms (they came on a Dooney bag) to a friend whose initials are DB.


----------



## ABigBagLover

The only one I have right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ABigBagLover said:


> The only one I have right now.


You have a beautiful one!


----------



## westvillage

Hi again … Here’s something I was startled by, in a good way.    I had a navy Boston-shaped Dooney. I wore it a few times and realized I didn’t like plunging my hand into it through the zipper line so I gifted it to a friend who’s had it for several years. I walked in to visit and there was the bag all crushed and soft. The leather looked wonderful! It had taken on a patina and was so eye catching in this mushy shape … nothing like the rounded top of a classic Boston. Leather still in beautiful condition.  So here’s a pic and I’m wondering if anyone has let their Dooney bag do this? I know the Speedy girls, some of them, have a preference for the squished. I just never translated that into a Dooney Boston-type satchel (cannot recall the name this bag had, if it even had one.) Just my observation


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> Hi again … Here’s something I was startled by, in a good way.    I had a navy Boston-shaped Dooney. I wore it a few times and realized I didn’t like plunging my hand into it through the zipper line so I gifted it to a friend who’s had it for several years. I walked in to visit and there was the bag all crushed and soft. The leather looked wonderful! It had taken on a patina and was so eye catching in this mushy shape … nothing like the rounded top of a classic Boston. Leather still in beautiful condition.  So here’s a pic and I’m wondering if anyone has let their Dooney bag do this? I know the Speedy girls, some of them, have a preference for the squished. I just never translated that into a Dooney Boston-type satchel (cannot recall the name this bag had, if it even had one.) Just my observation
> View attachment 5244052
> 
> View attachment 5244051


*WV:*  I have several Dooney bags in this shape.... I think of it as the doctor's bag shape.  I prefer the bag to keep it's original lines and not get mushy.  While I like the fact that many of the Dooney leathers
will soften over time,  and take on a patina from use,  I still like satchel handbags to keep their
original shape.   But.... each to their own.   If my bag got slouchy,  I'd add an organizer to keep
it's structure.

I don't mind if a hobo gets slouchy,  because that's part of the design.   But.... even in a hobo,
I find a bag without structure frustrating to use.  I have several Dooney logo lock hobos
and I'm giving them away.   They are in perfect condition,  but the weight of the lock makes it
annoying for me to use the bags,  even with an organizer inside.  I can't explain why I needed
multiple colors in the style... maybe I've just gotten harder to please as I've gotten older.

It's great that your friend is enjoying the handbag.   You should be pleased that your gift was
so well loved.  And the bag looks amazing too.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks for your thoughts Lavenderj.  I do agree with a doctor style keeping its shape...that’s the shape we went for and bought! I have only one in that shape and I keep an insert in it. It took me a long minute to even recognize this bag and only after I saw the Dooney plate. Laying on the couch, it was even smooshier than it looks here. But still I was so struck by how beautifully the leather had softened from wear. I don’t think my friend even knows there’s such a thing as an insert but Christmas is coming ... lol ... time for her first


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Hi again … Here’s something I was startled by, in a good way.    I had a navy Boston-shaped Dooney. I wore it a few times and realized I didn’t like plunging my hand into it through the zipper line so I gifted it to a friend who’s had it for several years. I walked in to visit and there was the bag all crushed and soft. The leather looked wonderful! It had taken on a patina and was so eye catching in this mushy shape … nothing like the rounded top of a classic Boston. Leather still in beautiful condition.  So here’s a pic and I’m wondering if anyone has let their Dooney bag do this? I know the Speedy girls, some of them, have a preference for the squished. I just never translated that into a Dooney Boston-type satchel (cannot recall the name this bag had, if it even had one.) Just my observation
> View attachment 5244052
> 
> View attachment 5244051






westvillage said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Lavenderj.  I do agree with a doctor style keeping its shape...that’s the shape we went for and bought! I have only one in that shape and I keep an insert in it. It took me a long minute to even recognize this bag and only after I saw the Dooney plate. Laying on the couch, it was even smooshier than it looks here. But still I was so struck by how beautifully the leather had softened from wear. I don’t think my friend even knows there’s such a thing as an insert but Christmas is coming ... lol ... time for her first


Hi WV! 
I actually love the look of the leather after it gets softer, and I love the look of your friend's satchel! I don't want a bag that puddles almost flat, but I do like a little smooshy. The shape of your friend's bag attracts my attention more than a structured bag. I don't use purse inserts because they take away from that look, and make the bag look boxy. I bought a Coach Rowan satchel last week. I truly love it, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be that it was pebbled leather and not crossgrain, which Coach doesn't call saffiano, but that's exactly what it feels like to me.  I'm happy your friend is enjoying her bag as is!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WV!
> I actually love the look of the leather after it gets softer, and I love the look of your friend's satchel! I don't want a bag that puddles almost flat, but I do like a little smooshy. The shape of your friend's bag attracts my attention more than a structured bag. I don't use purse inserts because they take away from that look, and make the bag look boxy. I bought a Coach Rowan satchel last week. I truly love it, but if I could change one thing about it, it would be that it was pebbled leather and not crossgrain, which Coach doesn't call saffiano, but that's exactly what it feels like to me.  I'm happy your friend is enjoying her bag as is!


*RN*:  I also prefer pebbled leather to saffiano or crossgrain.   Dooney saffiano will soften over time,
but it takes longer because it is coated,  as is the crossgrain.  Personally,  I don't like coated leathers
and try to avoid them because I like the feel of leather.  I will admit that saffiano
handbags maintain their shape and structure very well unless you fold them or crush them.

Despite the hype over the years about saffiano leathers,  from many brands,  I think that coated
leathers are often thinner pieces of leather.   My conclusion is that they are not as high
quality as pebbled leathers.   Of course,  pebbled leathers come in many different qualities
and thicknesses..... so generalizations aren't always true.   I often wonder about the very, very, very
high end designer handbag lines that offer many leather varieties.... some embossed and some 
coated....what is the relative quality of those leathers and how do they compare to Dooney
AWL or Alto or Florentine???????  Price wise those brands are often ten times+  the cost of Dooney bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Lavenderj.  I do agree with a doctor style keeping its shape...that’s the shape we went for and bought! I have only one in that shape and I keep an insert in it. It took me a long minute to even recognize this bag and only after I saw the Dooney plate. Laying on the couch, it was even smooshier than it looks here. But still I was so struck by how beautifully the leather had softened from wear. I don’t think my friend even knows there’s such a thing as an insert but Christmas is coming ... lol ... time for her first


*WV:*  when I bought my first organizer I was amazed at how much I loved it.  It was the best $25 I ever spent.   Then I bought organizers for my sister and best friend.  They loved them also.   After all these years,  my friend is still using her first organizer.... every day, in every handbag.

A few years ago I succumbed to the SLG/pouch craze.  having collected a bunch of pouches in 
a rainbow of colors,   I now feel compelled to use them.  
My only advice.... is don't go there....
beautiful SLGs are lovely,  but they add weight to the handbag,  and a good organizer is
more efficient and lighter, and easier.   

With an organizer you don't have to switch out the
organizer every time you change handbags.   With the pouches,  I feel the need to coordinate
these SLGs with the handbag (and it's lining color).   I need to use the SLGs because I have
invested in them.    In  slouchy handbags I use the SLGs inside an organizer.  Not the best solution,
because of the extra weight..... but it's too much work to change out everything.


----------



## westvillage

RN ... thank you for your reply. RN and Lavj ... I was never a fan of saffiano or crossgrain but last summer I began using a tote in that material (it’s a Longchamp) and I really liked how it kept its shape. Fortunately it had a modified closure b/c open totes seem too vulnerable to me, but I loved how the crossgrain allowed it to stand up, stay open to its full width, and take the world inside if I was carrying that much. So my opinion became ... the leather works based on its use. And  I use BOTH pouches and an insert. Cheers for overkill


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  I also prefer pebbled leather to saffiano or crossgrain.   Dooney saffiano will soften over time,
> but it takes longer because it is coated,  as is the crossgrain.  Personally,  I don't like coated leathers
> and try to avoid them because I like the feel of leather.  I will admit that saffiano
> handbags maintain their shape and structure very well unless you fold them or crush them.
> 
> Despite the hype over the years about saffiano leathers,  from many brands,  I think that coated
> leathers are often thinner pieces of leather.   My conclusion is that they are not as high
> quality as pebbled leathers.   Of course,  pebbled leathers come in many different qualities
> and thicknesses..... so generalizations aren't always true.   I often wonder about the very, very, very
> high end designer handbag lines that offer many leather varieties.... some embossed and some
> coated....what is the relative quality of those leathers and how do they compare to Dooney
> AWL or Alto or Florentine???????  Price wise those brands are often ten times+  the cost of Dooney bags.


Hi LJ!
I have a saffiano zip zip satchel that has maintained it's shape over the last few years, despite the way it was stored when my family moved during covid. When I finally was able to visit them this year I dug it out of a pile of bags! I just had to push out some of the dents and it was fine. It does feel like thinner pieces of leather to me. I didn't carry it but I put it back where it would be safe.  

I prefer pebbled leather because I like the way the bag looks when I carry it crossbody. The structured bags look like they stick out too much from my side. It's hard to explain, but for example, I think @westvillage friend's bag would look better on my side crossbody than a bag that size in saffiano. My Rowan satchel is not very big so it's working well for me now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I have a saffiano zip zip satchel that has maintained it's shape over the last few years, despite the way it was stored when my family moved during covid. When I finally was able to visit them this year I dug it out of a pile of bags! I just had to push out some of the dents and it was fine. It does feel like thinner pieces of leather to me. I didn't carry it but I put it back where it would be safe.
> 
> I prefer pebbled leather because I like the way the bag looks when I carry it crossbody. The structured bags look like they stick out too much from my side. It's hard to explain, but for example, I think @westvillage friend's bag would look better on my side crossbody than a bag that size in saffiano. My Rowan satchel is not very big so it's working well for me now.


*RN:*  good point.... how you carry a handbag is an important factor in choosing both style
and type of leather/fabric.  Crossbody or shoulder wear are very different than hand carry.
Firm, structured handbags with wide bases don't work well crossbody or shoulder carry,
but they are fine for hand carry.


----------



## Syren

I purchased my first Dooney!  Suede Brenna satchel. I’ve randomly looked here and there at D&B over the years but never pulled the trigger (a Coach girl for a couple decades lol). So glad I did!  Now I have a few on my list, hoping for some good holiday sales   

I mentioned in another thread how I like that Dooney seems to have styles that stick around for years. I like that you have time to think and see reviews and wait for a color you like.

I added a coach unicorn charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> I purchased my first Dooney!  Suede Brenna satchel. I’ve randomly looked here and there at D&B over the years but never pulled the trigger (a Coach girl for a couple decades lol). So glad I did!  Now I have a few on my list, hoping for some good holiday sales
> 
> I mentioned in another thread how I like that Dooney seems to have styles that stick around for years. I like that you have time to think and see reviews and wait for a color you like.
> 
> I added a coach unicorn charm.
> 
> View attachment 5245306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245307


Hi Syren!  
She's beautiful! I love Dooney suede bags. Enjoy your first Dooney!


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Syren!
> She's beautiful! I love Dooney suede bags. Enjoy your first Dooney!



 Thanks!  I love love suede!  Hopefully I don’t fall too far down the Dooney hole haha


----------



## westvillage

Syren said:


> Thanks!  I love love suede!  Hopefully I don’t fall too far down the Dooney hole haha



Wear it happily! The color looks so good with the leather trim. What color is it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Syren said:


> I purchased my first Dooney!  Suede Brenna satchel. I’ve randomly looked here and there at D&B over the years but never pulled the trigger (a Coach girl for a couple decades lol). So glad I did!  Now I have a few on my list, hoping for some good holiday sales
> 
> I mentioned in another thread how I like that Dooney seems to have styles that stick around for years. I like that you have time to think and see reviews and wait for a color you like.
> 
> I added a coach unicorn charm.
> 
> View attachment 5245306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245307


Congratulations and enjoy your new Dooney.  Your handbag is stunning.  I've been contemplating it
for a while now,  but trying not to add another bag to my collection.  

The Brenna style (and similar Barlow styles) are very popular and Dooney does them in different leathers/fabrics and colors.
Just compare measurements if you look at another bag.... different collections are sometimes
sized differently,  and you can't go by the 'name' alone.

Welcome to the forum.  And feel free to ask questions if you are curious about another bag or color
or leather, etc.  I'm guessing this won't be your only Dooney.


----------



## Syren

westvillage said:


> Wear it happily! The color looks so good with the leather trim. What color is it?



Thanks!  Color is Stone, I think the trim color plays nicely off it too.


----------



## Syren

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations and enjoy your new Dooney.  Your handbag is stunning.  I've been contemplating it
> for a while now,  but trying not to add another bag to my collection.
> 
> The Brenna style (and similar Barlow styles) are very popular and Dooney does them in different leathers/fabrics and colors.
> Just compare measurements if you look at another bag.... different collections are sometimes
> sized differently,  and you can't go by the 'name' alone.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  And feel free to ask questions if you are curious about another bag or color
> or leather, etc.  I'm guessing this won't be your only Dooney.



Thanks!  Definitely the first of many to come haha

I like the slightly larger Barlow too and looks like a few different leather versions available currently. I’m interested in the Barlow Belvedere leather, seems like a more refined pebble leather.

I’m also interested in something in the color Clementine, I don’t have any orange in my collection.

It’s been fun learning and researching a new brand to me. I’ve been watching a lot of YouTube reviews and QVC vids lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Syren said:


> Thanks!  Definitely the first of many to come haha
> 
> I like the slightly larger Barlow too and looks like a few different leather versions available currently. I’m interested in the Barlow Belvedere leather, seems like a more refined pebble leather.
> 
> I’m also interested in something in the color Clementine, I don’t have any orange in my collection.
> 
> It’s been fun learning and researching a new brand to me. I’ve been watching a lot of YouTube reviews and QVC vids lol


Belvedere is a soft pebbled leather.   I have/have seen other Dooney handbags in Belvedere leather
and they tend to  be soft and slouchy,  so bear this in mind.   It may or may not be a a factor in the Barlow/Brenna styles.    
Also,  from my experience,  Belvedere leather colors tend to be a bit muted, or 'dusty' in appearance (as compared to other Dooney pebbled leather in the 'same' color.   I love my very pale pink Belvedere hobo,  but didn't care for the Bordeaux/Burgundy or black handbags I saw in this leather.   I haven't seen any mid-tones or bright colors,  like Clementine, in Belvedere leather.  My guess is that it would be beautiful.  But that depends upon personal taste too.

Happy collecting.  My best advice is to use your new handbag for a while before buying more in that style.
Too many of us collectors get so excited by a style or sale that we 
stock up,  before using a new handbag for a little bit.   Only after we have ordered more
do we learn whether the style works well for our needs,  or not.   And you would think that
doing this once would teach us,  but it doesn't seem to.   The look,  the style, the colors, the
sales, and other peoples raves,  bring out our 'collector' tendencies.   sometimes we find that
a handbag that is 'perfect' isn't perfect for our particular needs.  

 Everyone has different
requirements for a handbag,  and that's ok.   We just need to remember that one persons
perfect bag for shoulder carry or cross body,  isn't the perfect bag for hand carry,  or vice versa. 
I have to keep reminding myself of this.... since I hand carry a handbag,  and it seems that
most others either shoulder carry or carry the bags cross body.  Not only does this affect what I
think is a great bag for me,  but I realize that someone else might be looking for a totally different
carry.... so handle and strap lengths take on different importance.

Ladies on the Dooney board here try to give information to help each other make good decisions.
It's more helpful than just raving about a new handbag,  or even complaining about it.
Taking the time to explain why we feel the way we do makes us all smarter.


----------



## Syren

lavenderjunkie said:


> Belvedere is a soft pebbled leather.   I have/have seen other Dooney handbags in Belvedere leather
> and they tend to  be soft and slouchy,  so bear this in mind.   It may or may not be a a factor in the Barlow/Brenna styles.
> Also,  from my experience,  Belvedere leather colors tend to be a bit muted, or 'dusty' in appearance (as compared to other Dooney pebbled leather in the 'same' color.   I love my very pale pink Belvedere hobo,  but didn't care for the Bordeaux/Burgundy or black handbags I saw in this leather.   I haven't seen any mid-tones or bright colors,  like Clementine, in Belvedere leather.  My guess is that it would be beautiful.  But that depends upon personal taste too.
> 
> Happy collecting.  My best advice is to use your new handbag for a while before buying more in that style.
> Too many of us collectors get so excited by a style or sale that we
> stock up,  before using a new handbag for a little bit.   Only after we have ordered more
> do we learn whether the style works well for our needs,  or not.   And you would think that
> doing this once would teach us,  but it doesn't seem to.   The look,  the style, the colors, the
> sales, and other peoples raves,  bring out our 'collector' tendencies.   sometimes we find that
> a handbag that is 'perfect' isn't perfect for our particular needs.
> 
> Everyone has different
> requirements for a handbag,  and that's ok.   We just need to remember that one persons
> perfect bag for shoulder carry or cross body,  isn't the perfect bag for hand carry,  or vice versa.
> I have to keep reminding myself of this.... since I hand carry a handbag,  and it seems that
> most others either shoulder carry or carry the bags cross body.  Not only does this affect what I
> think is a great bag for me,  but I realize that someone else might be looking for a totally different
> carry.... so handle and strap lengths take on different importance.
> 
> Ladies on the Dooney board here try to give information to help each other make good decisions.
> It's more helpful than just raving about a new handbag,  or even complaining about it.
> Taking the time to explain why we feel the way we do makes us all smarter.



You should have seen how many Coach Rogue bags I had at one point! My goodness haha In the past I used to love a style so much and then go all in. I think over the past couple of years I’ve been a lot better and have sold a lot and now debate my purchases more. Now if I get the same style bag I try to at least keep them somewhat different, different size different materials or embellishments and limit the quantities.

Good to know about the Belvedere leather, thanks!  If I ever decide to get a Belvedere Barlow it would be slouchier and larger than my suede Brenna which would give them a different feel.

It’s nice to get more in depth reviews from fellow bag lovers  Thanks!


----------



## Raech

What is a good organizer for the Large Florentine satchel? Please and thank you.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Just got this beauty as an early Christmas gift from my husband.  The taupe color is perfection in my opinion and I absolutely love the wide strap.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephanieg218 said:


> Just got this beauty as an early Christmas gift from my husband.  The taupe color is perfection in my opinion and I absolutely love the wide strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260483


Enjoy your new Dooney.  It's a classic that's very much in style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephanieg218 said:


> Just got this beauty as an early Christmas gift from my husband.  The taupe color is perfection in my opinion and I absolutely love the wide strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260483


Such a beautiful Christmas gift, and I'm glad you're enjoying her now.


----------



## swags

Wanted a festive color today. I need a large red bag. My red bags are all medium sized.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Wanted a festive color today. I need a large red bag. My red bags are all medium sized.


Dark green is festive and holiday worthy, and quite elegant looking.

Check out the sale on ILD.... you won't see the actual discounted price until you put the
item in your cart and add code MERRY.
Once you do this,  the detail page on other bags you look at will show the discounted price
during the session.
I don't know why ILD does it this way.... if they showed the lower prices on the site to begin with,
there would be lots more temptation and sales.

You may find a red handbag treasure hiding.   And don't forget the nylon handbags.... although
 I don't like the red in the Waverly nylon.  Aside from the very bright red color,
the Waverly nylon is thin and shiny.  but the older nylon line is thicker and higher quality (IMO).
I'm a leather snob,  but I think the older Dooney nylon looks as good as Saffiano leather.

The Charlston Tote is under $100 in nylon and works well as a handbag, since it's not oversized.
Just remember shipping costs apply for orders under $120.

Pebble Grain Trina is a nice size and just over $100
I find the Trina to be a roomy satchel, but note the handles are wide and flat,
not rolled.  They are adjustable,  but less comfortable hand held than on the arm.
.Also,  check out Pebble Grain Charlie at around $90.  Is it big enough?
And Pebble Grain Satchel is under $100.  Is it big enough?

Pebble Grain Bristol is stunning and very well priced.... it's wide base makes it
a perfect large satchel without being oversized.   But consider the weight....
well over 2 pounds even before you put all your stuff in it.   I love the Bristol,
but the weight of many of my bags is becoming an issue for me.

Pebble Grian Perry is another stunner.  Also at under $140.
A little weighty and has a center zip (an issue for some,  not a problem for me).
I love the turn lock closure design.   The Perry makes a nice size handbag,
but it's not the best tote design,  since the top is narrower than the bottom.

Have to stop.... I'm generating a list for myself.... I don't need another large
red handbag.  But that Perry is calling my name.  So is the Bristol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

After my discussion with @westvillage and @lavenderjunkie about WV's friend's Boston bag, I started thinking about what I said about liking pebble leather because it softens up to some degree. That made me start looking for my Olivia satchel. I've been looking for it for the last 3 weeks. Yesterday I was determined to find it and sure enough I found it at the bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when they moved during covid and I was sheltering with my sister. It was squished pretty tight at the bottom, but it's getting it's shape back. I'm happy I found it because I really do like the softer leather look. I'm using my crossbody strap from my suede satchel because this bag only had a shoulder strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dark green is festive and holiday worthy, and quite elegant looking.
> 
> Check out the sale on ILD.... you won't see the actual discounted price until you put the
> item in your cart and add code MERRY.
> Once you do this,  the detail page on other bags you look at will show the discounted price
> during the session.
> I don't know why ILD does it this way.... if they showed the lower prices on the site to begin with,
> there would be lots more temptation and sales.
> 
> You may find a red handbag treasure hiding.   And don't forget the nylon handbags.... although
> I don't like the red in the Waverly nylon.  Aside from the very bright red color,
> the Waverly nylon is thin and shiny.  but the older nylon line is thicker and higher quality (IMO).
> I'm a leather snob,  but I think the older Dooney nylon looks as good as Saffiano leather.
> 
> The Charlston Tote is under $100 in nylon and works well as a handbag, since it's not oversized.
> Just remember shipping costs apply for orders under $120.
> 
> Pebble Grain Trina is a nice size and just over $100
> I find the Trina to be a roomy satchel, but note the handles are wide and flat,
> not rolled.  They are adjustable,  but less comfortable hand held than on the arm.
> .Also,  check out Pebble Grain Charlie at around $90.  Is it big enough?
> And Pebble Grain Satchel is under $100.  Is it big enough?
> 
> Pebble Grain Bristol is stunning and very well priced.... it's wide base makes it
> a perfect large satchel without being oversized.   But consider the weight....
> well over 2 pounds even before you put all your stuff in it.   I love the Bristol,
> but the weight of many of my bags is becoming an issue for me.
> 
> Pebble Grian Perry is another stunner.  Also at under $140.
> A little weighty and has a center zip (an issue for some,  not a problem for me).
> I love the turn lock closure design.   The Perry makes a nice size handbag,
> but it's not the best tote design,  since the top is narrower than the bottom.
> 
> Have to stop.... I'm generating a list for myself.... I don't need another large
> red handbag.  But that Perry is calling my name.  So is the Bristol.


Quiet. Did you hear that? Perry is calling your name! Or was that Bristol?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Quiet. Did you hear that? Perry is calling your name! Or was that Bristol?


RN:  glad you found and are enjoying your Olivia.   I love that satchel shape (and size).
I need to excavate mine.  I think I have a midtone blue one and a white one somewhere.
You know (ok, I know) you have too many handbags when you can't even remember
what you have and where it is stored.  I need a handbag assistant.

Both Perry and Bristol are calling my name.  I already own them in
other colors, but the Red ones are singing a siren song.
I need to check my 'inventory' list... maybe I can convince myself that
I already own too many red bags.  Is that possible?  
Calling my scribbled papers an inventory list is a real stretch.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dark green is festive and holiday worthy, and quite elegant looking.
> 
> Check out the sale on ILD.... you won't see the actual discounted price until you put the
> item in your cart and add code MERRY.
> Once you do this,  the detail page on other bags you look at will show the discounted price
> during the session.
> I don't know why ILD does it this way.... if they showed the lower prices on the site to begin with,
> there would be lots more temptation and sales.
> 
> You may find a red handbag treasure hiding.   And don't forget the nylon handbags.... although
> I don't like the red in the Waverly nylon.  Aside from the very bright red color,
> the Waverly nylon is thin and shiny.  but the older nylon line is thicker and higher quality (IMO).
> I'm a leather snob,  but I think the older Dooney nylon looks as good as Saffiano leather.
> 
> The Charlston Tote is under $100 in nylon and works well as a handbag, since it's not oversized.
> Just remember shipping costs apply for orders under $120.
> 
> Pebble Grain Trina is a nice size and just over $100
> I find the Trina to be a roomy satchel, but note the handles are wide and flat,
> not rolled.  They are adjustable,  but less comfortable hand held than on the arm.
> .Also,  check out Pebble Grain Charlie at around $90.  Is it big enough?
> And Pebble Grain Satchel is under $100.  Is it big enough?
> 
> Pebble Grain Bristol is stunning and very well priced.... it's wide base makes it
> a perfect large satchel without being oversized.   But consider the weight....
> well over 2 pounds even before you put all your stuff in it.   I love the Bristol,
> but the weight of many of my bags is becoming an issue for me.
> 
> Pebble Grian Perry is another stunner.  Also at under $140.
> A little weighty and has a center zip (an issue for some,  not a problem for me).
> I love the turn lock closure design.   The Perry makes a nice size handbag,
> but it's not the best tote design,  since the top is narrower than the bottom.
> 
> Have to stop.... I'm generating a list for myself.... I don't need another large
> red handbag.  But that Perry is calling my name.  So is the Bristol.


I like the way you think. I like the saffiano camden in cranberry and the Perry in red pebbled leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  glad you found and are enjoying your Olivia.   I love that satchel shape (and size).
> I need to excavate mine.  I think I have a midtone blue one and a white one somewhere.
> You know (ok, I know) you have too many handbags when you can't even remember
> what you have and where it is stored.  I need a handbag assistant.
> 
> Both Perry and Bristol are calling my name.  I already own them in
> other colors, but the Red ones are singing a siren song.
> I need to check my 'inventory' list... maybe I can convince myself that
> I already own too many red bags.  Is that possible?
> Calling my scribbled papers an inventory list is a real stretch.


Thanks LJ! I hope you excavate yours soon!  

And, NO! You can't own too many red bags!


----------



## swags

Ivy satchel


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> After my discussion with @westvillage and @lavenderjunkie about WV's friend's Boston bag, I started thinking about what I said about liking pebble leather because it softens up to some degree. That made me start looking for my Olivia satchel. I've been looking for it for the last 3 weeks. Yesterday I was determined to find it and sure enough I found it at the bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when they moved during covid and I was sheltering with my sister. It was squished pretty tight at the bottom, but it's getting it's shape back. I'm happy I found it because I really do like the softer leather look. I'm using my crossbody strap from my suede satchel because this bag only had a shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5267841



I love this!  I'm glad you posted a pic of this one.  I recently watched a youtube review of this style and loved the side pockets.  I don't think it's currently available, but I'll wait to see if it comes back around.


----------



## Syren

swags said:


> Ivy satchel



Love this color!  I'm a sucker for these types of greens!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> I love this!  I'm glad you posted a pic of this one.  I recently watched a youtube review of this style and loved the side pockets.  I don't think it's currently available, but I'll wait to see if it comes back around.


Thanks Syren!  
ILD has a Fairview Olivia Satchel. The handles are different but it has the side pockets. I don't know if you have a color preference, it's only available in light blue, but with the code HOLIDAY it's currently $80.40.


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Syren!
> ILD has a Fairview Olivia Satchel. The handles are different but it has the side pockets. I don't know if you have a color preference, it's only available in light blue, but with the code HOLIDAY it's currently $80.40.



I saw that one!  I do like the handles but I think it’s more of a safianno type leather which isn’t my fav. But it is really cute, and the color would be nice for spring.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> I saw that one!  I do like the handles but I think it’s more of a safianno type leather which isn’t my fav. But it is really cute, and the color would be nice for spring.


I was trying to determine the type of leather too, because I wouldn't want it in saffiano either. I just checked under "Care and Cleaning" and it's being called PVC, which is almost like saffiano in texture to me.  Dang! I hope you find one in pebble leather soon!


----------



## couchette

RuedeNesle said:


> After my discussion with @westvillage and @lavenderjunkie about WV's friend's Boston bag, I started thinking about what I said about liking pebble leather because it softens up to some degree. That made me start looking for my Olivia satchel. I've been looking for it for the last 3 weeks. Yesterday I was determined to find it and sure enough I found it at the bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when they moved during covid and I was sheltering with my sister. It was squished pretty tight at the bottom, but it's getting it's shape back. I'm happy I found it because I really do like the softer leather look. I'm using my crossbody strap from my suede satchel because this bag only had a shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5267841


That bag is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RuedeNesle

couchette said:


> That bag is BEAUTIFUL


Thanks very much!  I really do love this bag.


----------



## Syren

First time out for Olive Trina!  Added my coach cowardly Lion charm. This bag is a great size for work and I love the tassel pull.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Syren said:


> First time out for Olive Trina!  Added my coach cowardly Lion charm. This bag is a great size for work and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> View attachment 5277946


Great bag.   I love the Trina style satchel and the color you got looks amazing.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Syren said:


> First time out for Olive Trina!  Added my coach cowardly Lion charm. This bag is a great size for work and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> View attachment 5277946


Love the Coach Lion...too cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> First time out for Olive Trina!  Added my coach cowardly Lion charm. This bag is a great size for work and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> View attachment 5277946


Beautiful!   I love the tassel pull also!


----------



## Syren

Thanks everyone!  I’m so glad I decided to try D&B, enjoying what I’ve bought so far


----------



## southernbelle82

In old faithful today! My best friends hubby bought her the small flo satchel for her birthday this week so I was inspired to pull my caramel beauty out.  I bought her at the Destin, FL Dooney outlet in April 2019 .


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> In old faithful today! My best friends hubby bought her the small flo satchel for her birthday this week so I was inspired to pull my caramel beauty out.  I bought her at the Destin, FL Dooney outlet in April 2019 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279487


Beautiful! She's aging well! I had to put myself in time-out recently because I started obsessing about a mini Flo in red. The size would be too small for me but a bigger size is too heavy for me to take on my walks. Nonetheless, I was seriously thinking about buying a Flo. I said it before, my heart will always long for this bag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

southernbelle82 said:


> In old faithful today! My best friends hubby bought her the small flo satchel for her birthday this week so I was inspired to pull my caramel beauty out.  I bought her at the Destin, FL Dooney outlet in April 2019 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279487


Classic beautiful


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! She's aging well! I had to put myself in time-out recently because I started obsessing about a mini Flo in red. The size would be too small for me but a bigger size is too heavy for me to take on my walks. Nonetheless, I was seriously thinking about buying a Flo. I said it before, my heart will always long for this bag.


Thanks RN! That’s a shame about your dilemma, I don’t really know what the answer would be for you? You could still go with one or the other in size and use here and there?


----------



## southernbelle82

Purpleflower123 said:


> Classic beautiful


Thanks PF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks RN! That’s a shame about your dilemma, I don’t really know what the answer would be for you? You could still go with one or the other in size and use here and there?


I thought about that, but my lifestyle is so casual/walking now. Since covid there are very few opportunities to take a nice bag out to dinner with friends. (That's when I take Uber, and I wouldn't need all my daytime stuff in my bag.) But you're right! I should get it anyway and think about how I'm going to use it later.  (I'm more serious than I should be. I see me going back to Time-out again soon.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I need a time out also.   Been considering styles in Flo bags that I already have and that don't work for me.  It's the leather, the colors, and the hype and sales.  FOMO on a deal.
And I know there will be other sales after Dec 25.  The prices will be lower, or higher,
or the same.  Since I don't need these bags,  why should I be thinking about it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I need a time out also.   Been considering styles in Flo bags that I already have and that don't work for me.  It's the leather, the colors, and the hype and sales.  FOMO on a deal.
> And I know there will be other sales after Dec 25.  The prices will be lower, or higher,
> or the same.  Since I don't need these bags,  why should I be thinking about it?


I'm good, until i see someone carrying, or posting a Flo. That's when FOMO kicks in for me. I know one day I'm going to see someone carrying one and I won't be able to get buy it new. And I don't buy Florentine or suede on the re-sell market. It's too much of a hit or miss.


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> I thought about that, but my lifestyle is so casual/walking now. Since covid there are very few opportunities to take a nice bag out to dinner with friends. (That's when I take Uber, and I wouldn't need all my daytime stuff in my bag.) But you're right! I should get it anyway and think about how I'm going to use it later.  (I'm more serious than I should be. I see me going back to Time-out again soon.)


I just have the mindset that if you want it and especially have for a long while, and can afford it, go for it! Even if it’s to just sit and look at!


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> I need a time out also.   Been considering styles in Flo bags that I already have and that don't work for me.  It's the leather, the colors, and the hype and sales.  FOMO on a deal.
> And I know there will be other sales after Dec 25.  The prices will be lower, or higher,
> or the same.  Since I don't need these bags,  why should I be thinking about it?


LJ, I’m the exact same way! I don’t need anything, but I WANT!!! I had gotten so bag crazy that I’d get a new wear it a week or two then want something else. I used to wear a bag for six months before getting a new one. That’s ridiculous and I slowed my roll.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> I just have the mindset that if you want it and especially have for a long while, and can afford it, go for it! Even if it’s to just sit and look at!


I love the way you think!    And I know the day will come when I wish I could pull a beautiful red Flo out my closet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> I just have the mindset that if you want it and especially have for a long while, and can afford it, go for it! Even if it’s to just sit and look at!


That's how I justify owning more bags than I can use. 
Only problem is that they have taken over my limited space.
Does anyone remember the 'Tribbles' episode on Star Trek...
where the fuzzy adorable creatures kept multiplying?  
Welcome to my world!

Last year I started changing handbags even if I didn't plan to leave the
house.   Did it again this year.   So far,  for 2021,  I have rotated thru
over 100 handbags.

Last night I loaded up my Dooney Alto Emilia in Red.
It looks lovely on the dresser.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's how I justify owning more bags than I can use.
> Only problem is that they have taken over my limited space.
> Does anyone remember the 'Tribbles' episode on Star Trek...
> where the fuzzy adorable creatures kept multiplying?
> Welcome to my world!
> 
> Last year I started changing handbags even if I didn't plan to leave the
> house.   Did it again this year.   So far,  for 2021,  I have rotated thru
> over 100 handbags.
> 
> Last night I loaded up my Dooney Alto Emilia in Red.
> It looks lovely on the dresser.


 I  remember that episode!


----------



## Brendutch

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 5280732


Merry Christmas! I hope you're having a great time!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope you're having a great time!


Thank you! Hope you have wonderful Christmas Day! I'm enjoying WDW ...


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this little orange cutie for the low price of $8


----------



## RuedeNesle

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this little orange cutie for the low price of $8


She is a cutie! And  on the price!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this little orange cutie for the low price of $8


I love seeing Dooney treasures that were discovered at amazing prices.


----------



## Brendutch

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this little orange cutie for the low price of $8


Wow!!!


----------



## Brendutch

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5302275


Beautiful!! I have this bag in ivory, but the deep blue is stunning!


----------



## Narnanz

Roxy bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> Roxy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333217


Good looking handbag.   A style from the past.  Looks new.  Glad you are enjoying it.
What's the Roxy leather like?  Was Roxy a collection/style name or did it designate a
particular version of pebbled leather?

By asking these questions I can justify my handbag discussions as research....
not an avoidance technique as paperwork and laundry await.


----------



## Narnanz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good looking handbag.   A style from the past.  Looks new.  Glad you are enjoying it.
> What's the Roxy leather like?  Was Roxy a collection/style name or did it designate a
> particular version of pebbled leather?
> 
> By asking these questions I can justify my handbag discussions as research....
> not an avoidance technique as paperwork and laundry await.


Hi...I'm not very knowledgeable on DB as I only own two bags , both preloved. 
The leather on this bag is firm and structured but she is getting a pot belly.
I think the lining is pigskin , it feels like leather but I could be wrong .
This little tag came with if you want any other information. 
I thought that this one  was a QVC? Item.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks.  A leather lined handbag is always a step up in quality.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My recently acquired preowned Dooney Russell Tote to replace the one I‘d sold years ago and then immediately regretted afterwards.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Fimpagebag said:


> My recently acquired preowned Dooney Russell Tote to replace the one I‘d sold years ago and then immediately regretted afterwards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348223


Great color to help hurry spring along.
Enjoy your beautiful tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great color to help hurry spring along.
> Enjoy your beautiful tote.



I will, lavenderjunkie. Especially with St. Patrick’s Day just around the corner!


----------



## Lunalark

Fimpagebag said:


> My recently acquired preowned Dooney Russell Tote to replace the one I‘d sold years ago and then immediately regretted afterwards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348223


So pretty!! What a great spring bag ☘


----------



## Lunalark

My new EBay find. A nylon Navy/red Smith i have never tried the Smith and saw this older one in amazing condition.


----------



## lburrhead84

Finally brought this one out. My first Dooney rehab!


----------



## D&Blady

A black pebble leather zip zip satchel.Recently ordered another one in another color


----------



## lavenderjunkie

D&Blady said:


> A black pebble leather zip zip satchel.Recently ordered another one in another color


I love the zip zip and have 'collected' a few colors over the years.
At one time,  QVC and Dooney offered a rainbow of zip zip colors,
in various leathers .    Enjoy your handbags.


----------



## D&Blady

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the zip zip and have 'collected' a few colors over the years.
> At one time,  QVC and Dooney offered a rainbow of zip zip colors,
> in various leathers .    Enjoy your handbags.


Mom gave me my black one as a birthday gift last year.She knows I love Dooney & Bourke handbags


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## fendifemale

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5365267


Lovely!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5365267


Very pretty.  I love Dooney croco and the blue is stunning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took a quick walk this morning so I downsized to one of my Bitsy bags. All I carried inside: wallet, extra masks, hand sanitizer and tissues. I wish that was all I normally needed because it was such a nice lightweight carry.  Also, if I carried this bag more often I would switch to one of my smaller red wallets when I carried it. The bag is a red-orange color so it's a little off from the red wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RN:  love the strap you added.  
Is the handbag from the Dillen collection?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  love the strap you added.
> Is the handbag from the Dillen collection?


Thanks LJ!
Yes, it's from the Dillen collection. I have another Dillen Bitsy in strawberry, which to me is more pink than red. And I have a Pebble Grain Bitsy in cranberry. (I was calling it burgundy.) I would love a Dillen Bitsy in true red, but it is hard to find on the resell market.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  it's amazing how many different shades/tones of red there are.... even in the same
brand and leather.   And from your post,  it seems like I'm not the only collector who has
felt the need to have several of these shades in my collection.... in the same style!  
I'm glad I'm not alone in appreciating the subtle differences and the 'need' to have the
rainbow.  

My zip zip collection,  in pebbled leather,  has at least 2 different shades of
wine/bordeaux/burgundy and a color called red (which has an orange undertone
in my opinion).  There are also 3 purple/plum and 2 lavender/lilac shades, and
at least 3 pink/fuchsia shades.  Who knows how many blue/turquoise zip zips I own?
And if you add in other leathers,  like croco embossed, ostrich embossed, and saffiano
the numbers grow.

I'm impressed that you've kept your collection under control!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney AWL carrier shoulder bag with a random embroidered strap. Can't decide if I like it or not (I have the original leather strap, just wanted to try something different.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

pmburk:   love your bag and the strap pairing is a nice touch.  Wider, pattern straps are very
much in style now and can be very comfortable.   Enjoy your 'updated' look.   You can always
go back to the original strap whenever the mood strikes you.


----------



## amandah313

Samba satchel riding shotgun with me today


----------



## amandah313

Moved into Miss Lexi Lou in Plum


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> Moved into Miss Lexi Lou in Plum


Love the color.  Enjoy.

Regarding the Aqua bag you posted in the authentication thread....
I'm not  experienced enough to authenticate.... but the style of the bag
does not raise any flags for me.  The wide lower leather corners are
quite often used on Dooney bags,  and the braided zipper pull is also frequently used.
As for the top of the hobo,  Dooney uses varying amounts of leather corners (or none) and
has a number of different strap designs.  Yes,  a hobo often has a thicker strap....
but the strap in the picture is familiar from other Dooney designs.
Again,  I don't know if this bag is authentic or not,  but from a design standpoint
it looks fine to me.... for what ever my opinion is worth.


----------



## amandah313

Hi Lavenderjunkie! Thank you! Purple is one of my favorite colors!

Thank you for letting me know your opinion on the hobo! I tried looking up different types of Dooney hobos and could not find another one quite like it. I appreciate your feedback a lot


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie! Thank you! Purple is one of my favorite colors!
> 
> Thank you for letting me know your opinion on the hobo! I tried looking up different types of Dooney hobos and could not find another one quite like it. I appreciate your feedback a lot


It also occurred to me that Dooney does 'exclusive' versions of handbags for large
retailers,  like Macy's and Dillard's, etc.   Sometimes it's changes in the
trim of a handbag,  or a unique color, or a minor change in dimensions,  or the adding
or deleting of an outside pocket, or the type of leather used.  They might make the
changes to meet price/cost targets or simply for marketing reasons so the bag can be
an 'exclusive'.  Some people like the idea of a handbag being exclusive to a limited
retailer,   and other people either don't care or don't think it's a plus.
Maybe it depends upon the 'cache' of the retailer for whom the bag is exclusive?

I try to remember to check the details on a handbag I see,  because it's too easy
for me to jump to a conclusion that it's the same as a style I'm familiar with.
Sometimes the changes are a big plus,  sometimes they make no difference to me,  but
sometimes they are issues (to me) in the usability of a handbag.   The usability can be
especially important when strap design or length is different or the dimensions change.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Decided to take my patent satchel out for a "short" walk.  We've walk two miles so far and still have not headed home. I'm glad I don't carry much inside and the material is lightweight.


----------



## amandah313

lavenderjunkie said:


> It also occurred to me that Dooney does 'exclusive' versions of handbags for large
> retailers,  like Macy's and Dillard's, etc.   Sometimes it's changes in the
> trim of a handbag,  or a unique color, or a minor change in dimensions,  or the adding
> or deleting of an outside pocket, or the type of leather used.  They might make the
> changes to meet price/cost targets or simply for marketing reasons so the bag can be
> an 'exclusive'.  Some people like the idea of a handbag being exclusive to a limited
> retailer,   and other people either don't care or don't think it's a plus.
> Maybe it depends upon the 'cache' of the retailer for whom the bag is exclusive?
> 
> I try to remember to check the details on a handbag I see,  because it's too easy
> for me to jump to a conclusion that it's the same as a style I'm familiar with.
> Sometimes the changes are a big plus,  sometimes they make no difference to me,  but
> sometimes they are issues (to me) in the usability of a handbag.   The usability can be
> especially important when strap design or length is different or the dimensions change.



That is a very good point, I didn’t think about it possibly being an exclusive style. I did ask the seller to see pics of the inside. I’m curious to see how the set up looks. No answer yet though..


----------



## amandah313

RuedeNesle said:


> Decided to take my patent satchel out for a "short" walk.  We've walk two miles so far and still have not headed home. I'm glad I don't carry much inside and the material is lightweight.
> View attachment 5397337



Pretty in Red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> Pretty in Red!


Thank you Amandah!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Decided to take my patent satchel out for a "short" walk.  We've walk two miles so far and still have not headed home. I'm glad I don't carry much inside and the material is lightweight.
> View attachment 5397337



What a showstopper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!


Hi Jen!
Thanks very much!   It was fun carrying her again.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5410939


Nice handbag.   Do you remember the style/collection name?


----------



## Narnanz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice handbag.   Do you remember the style/collection name?


Hi...I thrifted this bag from a second hand store. When I was investigating it I thought it came from QVS?....being a New Zealander we dont have a Dooney store. 
It did come with this sticker if that helps in any way.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> Hi...I thrifted this bag from a second hand store. When I was investigating it I thought it came from QVS?....being a New Zealander we dont have a Dooney store.
> It did come with this sticker if that helps in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411613


I recognize the Roxy Collection name.   I hope you enjoy your handbag.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me small Florentine satchel..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> New to me small Florentine satchel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421652


 Knowing you I'm sure you found this at a great low price! She's beautiful and I really love the strap like I said in Handbag thread.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new Dooney Florentine handbag.
Love how you 'made it your own style' with the guitar strap!


----------



## Narnanz

I only own 3 Dooneys...so here is this one again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> I only own 3 Dooneys...so here is this one again.
> 
> View attachment 5593857


I love your bag!  
(My son was born on the 24th so the number 24 always grabs my attention.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I only own 3 Dooneys...so here is this one again.
> 
> View attachment 5593857


Everytime I see this bag I only love it more, Narnanz!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> I only own 3 Dooneys...so here is this one again.
> 
> View attachment 5593857


Nice to see this handbag again and that you are enjoying using it.
Your collection might be small,  but it contains some treasures.
Enjoy using every one of them and rotate for variety.

And if you find yourself getting 'bored' looking at the same bag....
try adding a scarf tied to the corner of the handle or wrapped around
the handle,  for some color/pattern variety.    Also,  you can change up how you
'style'/coordinate you handbag and clothing.... sometimes you can choose a handbag
that 'matches' your outfit,  or is in the same color family.   Other times you can
use the handbag as a pop of color,  purposely pairing the handbag color with
an outfit of a different color.   If your handbag is a neutral color,  you can pair it
with bright colors or prints,  and if the handbag is a bright color you can pair it with
either neutral color clothing or even bring colors that are different from the handbag.

I like the look of a blue handbag paired with any shade of green/aqua/turquoise clothing.
And a blue handbag paired with black clothing is very sophisticated.  Blue with yellow
is a nice pop of color,  as is blue with pinks and purples/lavenders.   Even if you
wear jeans most of the time,  you can play with the color of you tops to add some
variety to the pairing.  Just have fun and wear what makes you smile.


----------



## nyeredzi

Taking this bag back out for Fall. This plus one other was my only bag for at least a year. Actually more like 2 years, come to think of it. And the other bag was showier, so mostly I carried this one every single day. I got it back in fall 2019, just picked it up at Macy's one day like "I need a new bag, this one looks nice." There was a dark brick red color that I actually liked better, but got this one because it would go with everything, and indeed it does. Over the last year, esp the last 6 months, I lost a little interest in it while I pursued more fanciful bags, but it's nice to say hi to this old friend again. Corner wear and darkened handle showing how much it was used. Extremely easy and comfortable for me to carry


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Decided to take my patent satchel out for a "short" walk.  We've walk two miles so far and still have not headed home. I'm glad I don't carry much inside and the material is lightweight.
> View attachment 5397337


Dang!! It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Dang!! It's GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your choice to celebrate the return of fall,
Enjoy your handbag.  The taupe lizard embossed leather with the
warmer cognac smooth leather trim is very rich looking.  And yes,
it will go with everything.  You must be happy to be getting so much
wear out of such a lovely handbag.


----------



## nyeredzi

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your choice to celebrate the return of fall,
> Enjoy your handbag.  The taupe lizard embossed leather with the
> warmer cognac smooth leather trim is very rich looking.  And yes,
> it will go with everything.  You must be happy to be getting so much
> wear out of such a lovely handbag.


Thanks! It’s a great bag. I have to figure out how to clean the fabric inside. This bag comes from a time when I wasn’t into bag care, when I’d just use a bag up until it broke or it was too dirty or I just got bored with it after a year or two, and then get rid of it. A bag becoming dirty was just something I accepted as a natural course of events and if it got to be too dirty, then that was it for that bag.  I’ve never successfully cleaned the inside of a bag, though I did try and fail once with an American West bag before.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NYER:  good luck with your cleaning project.  It's worth the effort to
save a beautiful handbag.  Hopefully the lining will pull out so that the
leather won't be exposed to your cleaning efforts.  There are probably some
videos around,   from what I remember.... vacuum, wipe down the lining,
then spot clean the stains.  Hopefully this will be enough to bring the lining
back to a condition you are comfortable with. 

If the lining is solid red... just be careful that the products you use do not
cause the red color to 'bleed'.  You want to protect the exterior of the bag,
the leather trim, and the surface you are working on.  So minimize the amount
of liquid you use for spot cleaning so the color doesn't run.
I've never had a Dooney red lining transfer or bleed onto my items,  during normal
use..... but....chemicals in cleaning products can interact with dyes and make them
unstable.

Also,  you can add a bag organizer (even a less expensive one) both to protect
the lining in the future and also so that your items have a 'clean' space to hang out.


----------



## HannaS1001

This  just when I think I’m out they pull me back in  I’m a serious D&B  Florentine lover


----------



## RuedeNesle

HannaS1001 said:


> This  just when I think I’m out they pull me back in  I’m a serious D&B  Florentine lover
> 
> View attachment 5616491


 Resistance is futile!

 The beauty of Florentine leather will pull you in every time!


----------



## HannaS1001

RuedeNesle said:


> Resistance is futile!
> 
> The beauty of Florentine leather will pull you in every time!




it’s true! It’s been awhile.  I almost forgot how amazing it is


----------



## nyeredzi

HannaS1001 said:


> This  just when I think I’m out they pull me back in  I’m a serious D&B  Florentine lover
> 
> View attachment 5616491


Oh, I was checking this one out the other day. How do you like carrying it? Does it fit a lot?


----------



## HannaS1001

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, I was checking this one out the other day. How do you like carrying it? Does it fit a lot?


Love it ! Bought one from Dooney in black , defective, something all over the front leather , same thing with the next order.  Their customer service sucks and I’m waiting on approx 400 ish in refunds for these 2 bags.  Don’t get the black! Pics attached , these are 2 different bags !


----------



## nyeredzi

HannaS1001 said:


> Love it ! Bought one from Dooney in black , defective, something all over the front leather , same thing with the next order.  Their customer service sucks and I’m waiting on approx 400 ish in refunds for these 2 bags.  Don’t get the black! Pics attached , these are 2 different bags !
> 
> View attachment 5636744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636745


Oh, wow! That's terrible, how can they send those out to people. No quality control whatsoever, as that's not a tiny misaligned stitch or something. How long have you been waiting for a refund?


----------



## HannaS1001

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, wow! That's terrible, how can they send those out to people. No quality control whatsoever, as that's not a tiny misaligned stitch or something. How long have you been waiting for a refund?


They received both bags back.  The 1st on Monday the 2nd on Wednesday and have basically told me to suck it they will take 5 business days to process my return then 10 business days to refund


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> They received both bags back.  The 1st on Monday the 2nd on Wednesday and have basically told me to suck it they will take 5 business days to process my return then 10 business days to refund


They do take their time with return processing.   But,  in my experience,  the credits
do come through.  I've learned not to obsess and just check my credit card online
after a few weeks.  Otherwise I drive myself crazy waiting for the refund.   It shouldn't
be that way,  but,  it is.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> They do take their time with return processing.   But,  in my experience,  the credits
> do come through.  I've learned not to obsess and just check my credit card online
> after a few weeks.  Otherwise I drive myself crazy waiting for the refund.   It shouldn't
> be that way,  but,  it is.



I know what they are like and I don’t expect special treatment but when they send 2 orders, both very obviously defective they should try a little harder to make it right IMHO since they don’t price match themselves or do exchanges they could make an effort to make a customer happy and expedite the refunds .  I love Dooney but they keep making it so hard to feel good about ordering from them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> I know what they are like and I don’t expect special treatment but when they send 2 orders, both very obviously defective they should try a little harder to make it right IMHO since they don’t price match themselves or do exchanges they could make an effort to make a customer happy and expedite the refunds .  I love Dooney but they keep making it so hard to feel good about ordering from them.


You are right.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> You are right.


Here is something that also is an irritant but good but annoying too.  They refunded the second bag they received(was on sale) the 1st bag they received (non sale) still not refunded.  Grateful to see the one refund so soon but annoying they didn’t refund the pricier one.  They have one or 2 bags right now during the tent sale , I feel almost like an glutton for punishment when I add to cart lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> Here is something that also is an irritant but good but annoying too.  They refunded the second bag they received (was on sale) the 1st bag they received (non sale) still not refunded.  Grateful to see the one refund so soon but annoying they didn’t refund the pricier one.  They have one or 2 bags right now during the tent sale , I feel almost like an glutton for punishment when I add to cart lol


*Hanna*:  I know how you feel.   When there is too much stress around handbag purchases/problems/returns, you just want to step back for a while.  Voice you displeasure by withholding your money and not making more purchases.
The joy has been removed from  handbag purchasing.   And after a while,  you forget  the pain and frustration and start buying again..... because we are collectors.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Hanna*:  I know how you feel.   When there is too much stress around handbag purchases/problems/returns, you just want to step back for a while.  Voice you displeasure by withholding your money and not making more purchases.
> The joy has been removed from  handbag purchasing.   And after a while,  you forget  the pain and frustration and start buying again..... because we are collectors.


A vicious circle LOL


----------



## pmburk

This week: vintage all weather leather buckle satchel


----------



## HannaS1001

How does everyone like the new all weather leather 3.0?


----------



## nyeredzi




----------



## HannaS1001

Today at the doctor


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love seeing everyone's Dooney handbags.  Thanks for taking the time to post
pics.   Yesterday I carried the Ostrich Barlow in Marine (it's a dark royal blue color).
Today it's the Barrel Satchel in Red from the Western Collection.  (Sorry I'm
not able to post pics).  

The details on the Barrel Satchel are lovely..... tassel zipper
pull and whip stitching on the handles.  I also like the smooth monochrome
(all red)  leather,  as well as
the barrel style that's big enough,  but not oversized.   The horse shoe trim is
not my jam,  but I turn that side toward my body.   I also would prefer a
different lining (not a fan of the blue print),  and the pockets (interior and exterior)
are a little too small for my accessories/phone,  so I need to reorganize stuff.


----------



## Sophisticatted

I just purchased this Janine in tomato red and will be carrying it for the foreseeable future.  I generally wear one purse for a very long while.  I am always conscious of picking a color and style the will work for all four seasons.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

My first Dooney. I like it..so soft and the colour bone just perfect.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sellmysoulforhandbags said:


> My first Dooney. I like it..so soft and the colour bone just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5667786


Enjoy your new Dooney.  The bone color with the darker brown trim is very sharp looking.
I've been obsessed with drawstring handbags this year.  Don't know why,  I'm usually
a satchel girl.  But the drawstrings looks so modern and sophisticated,  even tho they
have been around for decades.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney.  The bone color with the darker brown trim is very sharp looking.
> I've been obsessed with drawstring handbags this year.  Don't know why,  I'm usually
> a satchel girl.  But the drawstrings looks so modern and sophisticated,  even tho they
> have been around for decades.


Thank you and yes..sophisticated but yet gives you casual look too.


----------



## queenowl

New to me Midnight Blue satchel (I know they look black) and the brand new (ginormouse) Courtney sac. I bought the Courtney and realized it was way too big for every day so it became my work bag. I had purchased the slim wallet and triple zip pouch in midnight blue and wanted a matching bag.  Found the satchel on poshmark.  Was listed as Dillen but I don't think that's right.  Has the red and white checked inside, though, so maybe it is? It's in perfect condition except for missing the full crossbody strap which I just ordered a replacement for.  I'm in love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Red and white woven fabric interior and contrast trim are typical of the Dooney
Dillen collection.  The Dillen pebbled leather is thick and weighty.
Dooney often does the 'same' style in multiple collections (leathers) over time,
varying the trim detail, etc. and sometimes the 
dimensions, along with the type of leather.
I don't know if your handbags are part of the Dillen collection or 
the more general pebbled leather collection.  Sometimes you can 
tell by the style number,  if you have it.
Enjoy your new handbags.... they are very striking.  I love the dark blue
leather with the saddle color trim and the whip stitching on the handles.


----------



## Purpleflower123

queenowl said:


> New to me Midnight Blue satchel (I know they look black) and the brand new (ginormouse) Courtney sac. I bought the Courtney and realized it was way too big for every day so it became my work bag. I had purchased the slim wallet and triple zip pouch in midnight blue and wanted a matching bag.  Found the satchel on poshmark.  Was listed as Dillen but I don't think that's right.  Has the red and white checked inside, though, so maybe it is? It's in perfect condition except for missing the full crossbody strap which I just ordered a replacement for.  I'm in love.
> View attachment 5674894


Beautiful!!


----------

